# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  "azoo statistika"

## tuzna

ja sam sad izgubila pojam o ciframa ,pa se ne mogu ni okvirno sjetiti koliko kosta,ali mislim da je tu negdje kao prag. 
sa micro tese,to ti izade na otprilike 10  000 KM,sto je povoljno u odnosu na Gent ili Bec gdje je to oko 10 000e,dakle duplo skuplje.
ja sam ti prije par mjeseci bas tragala za tim klinikama,jer smo mm i ja,nakon 2007 i klasicne biopsije mm u Mariboru,gdje nije bilo spermija,dosli pred zid i nismo imali gdje dalje. sad je aktualna micro,pa nam je to jedina opcija.samo,i to kosta. obicnu smo platili 300e,da su st azamrzli bilo bi 500e,a ova je duplo,mozda cak i vise, skuplja
ali,kad covjek ima 9 000 ,naci ce nekako i tu desetu  :Smile: 
bravo za ovaj dio da je najbolje pucat na micro,to ti je vec u nekim klinikama standardna procdura,klasicna se i ne primjenjuje. 
dakle,moj prijateljski savjet,prosla sam kroz to,je da nades nacin da skupis pare i odmah kontaktiras kliniku za koju se odlucis,jer doista nema smisla gubiti vrijeme.znas kako dragocijene kasnije te godine mogu biti!
evo,i ja imam 26 godina,i svi kazu mlada sam,ali ko kaze da ce mi uspijeti iz prvog ,petog ili desetog pokusaja,a da bi se stalno pokusavalo,treba mnogo godina.
onda si bar miran nakon svega,bar znas da si dao sve od sebe.
mila,ja ti mnogo srece zelim,opet neka te tjesi u povoljnijoj si situaciji nego mnoge od nas na ovoj temi,jer ste klasicnom nasli spermija! ipak ima nade!
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Samo da dodam- u Gentu je ICSI + mTESE oko 5000 e, a ne 10000e. Naravno ostali troskovi su 5000e (avio karte, ostali prevoz, hrana, lijekovi)...

----------


## tuzna

> Samo da dodam- u Gentu je ICSI + mTESE oko 5000 e, a ne 10000e. Naravno ostali troskovi su 5000e (avio karte, ostali prevoz, hrana, lijekovi)...


naravno,govorim o ukupnoj cijeni i kad je rijec o pragu i o gentu.
cifra podrazumijeva sve:karet,konsultacije,smjestaj,lijekove,postupak i micro tese.
meni samoj je uvijek bila mnogo bitnija ukupna cifra,jer je to suma koju trebamo imati,bez obzira koliko sta pojedinacno kosta.
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## little ivy

dobar dan curke
evo i mene u vaše jato. naravno i ja vas već duže vrijeme čitam i s vama se veselim i tugujem. iskreno evo nisam imala što ni pisat prije. u sijećnju ove godine naš prvi spermiogram je rekao azoospermija...ko da me netko dobro zviznuo šakom. doktorica nas je odman naručila na VV,prvi put nam je propao put zbog nevremena(tad mislim da mi je lagano proradila štitnjača od stresa hihi),i onda ponovo naručivanje i opet čekanje.prvi pregled je bio u ožujku.potvrđena azo ali hormoni su barem uredni. inaće je mm operirao testise u dobi od 5 god,spuštali su ih(kao sto znat to i moze biti uzrok ali..) ponovo smo bili na pregledu 1.7.mog i konacno docekali nedavno nalaze.....stvari stoje ovako: u ejakujatu nativno ništa,a nakon centrifuge nadjeno 20ak slabije pokrenih.citološkom punkcijom isto ništa spermija samo sertolijeve stanice i stanice spermatogeneze i rijetko stanica nalik spermatidi.
znam znam...super je sve to u centrifugatu i to me veseli,zbunjuje me sto nema ništa punkcijom. dalje treba vadit krv na rebro i eventualno konzultacija za biopsiju,ali mislim da ako opet spermiogram ponovi se ovako da nam ista ne treba,konzultirala sam se s mojom lječnicom a ona s kolegom.
eto to je naša priča... i da...naravno poceo je mm pit tribestan odmah nakon prvog pregleda u zgb,to zahvaljujem ajvici  :Smile:  kojoj šaljem tople pozdrave  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

evo jedne ohrabrujuce price!
svi se mi nadamo necemu revolucionarnom sa tim tribestanom....
little ivy, sta da ti kazem? zao mi je sto si sa nama,bolje bi bilo ,naravno,da nikkad nisi saznala sta znaci pojam azoospermija. kad se vec mora,onda treba mnogo,mnogo,strpljenja i hrabrosti i upornosti.
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ici

*little Ivy*  dobro je da su ih našli u cetnrifugatu znaći da ih ima ,mogu se iskoristiti i nepokretni za ICSI samo da nisu mrtvi!!

Vidim da si na VV samo nemoj da te rastežu sa kontrolom od 1 god čekanja jer samo gubite vrijeme jer nažalost kod azoo nema baš nekih velikih razlika u spermiogramu nakon 1 god. Dobro je da ti je MM poćeo piti Tribestan jer on stvarno nekada ućini čudo a i još malo nekoh vitamina kao E cink i selen ne bi bilo loše
SRETNO!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

cure,neka od nas ide u Prag 07.09? ja sam se sa tom forumasicom dopisivala prije nekih mjesec dana,ali sam greskom izbrisala pp,i sad se ne sjecam nicka.
ako je tu,nek nam javne kako teku pripreme i je li bas termin 07.09.
 :Love:

----------


## edinas

Ja sam juce preko email pitala jednog specijalistu dali da pokusamo sa tribestanom i evo sta mi je odgovorio.  Neznam sta da radim.  Dali da i dalje moj muz koristi tribestan ili ne.  Sta vi mislite?


Moj muz ima azoosperiju. Kad smo bili kod urologa on je predlozio da radi biopsiju testica ali mu je rekao da ima samo 20% sanse da nadu spermica.
Evo negovi nalazi hormona.

FSH 30.9
LH 13.1
Prolatin14.2
Testosterone 185

Dali ima smila da pokusamo da koristi Tribestan i Bioastin da bi se spermici pojavili dovoljno za ICSI? Hvala. 


03-09-2009 u 17:46 Promjeni/Briši | Odgovor na post  

dr. sc Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 11-03-2008
Postovi: 1662
IP: Logged

    Re: Azoo
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mislim da s takivim nalazom nema smisla uzimati bilo kakvu terapiju na koju ste mislili; ipak, svakako je preporučljiva biopsija testisa, jer ako se uspiju naći - onda se ICSI možda može napraviti (ovisno o stupnju zrelosti)

----------


## little ivy

hvala na toplim rječima dobrodošlice.
draga ici već ja razmišljam o drugim klinikama,ne pada mi na pamet čekat njih na vv da se smiluju.kao što rekoh čitala sam ja ovuda vas i vidila kakva imate iskustva i rekla sam to mojoj doktorici pa neka zna kakvi su oni prema azo. ici cemo u zgb na jos te pretrage sto su nam rekli na rebro i kontrolni spermiogram negdje privatno. i onda ako ne bude pomaka s našim zakonom pravac na konzultacije negdje u sloveniju pa neka oni zarađuju na nama kad su naši idioti.
edinas...poznato je da se muška neplodnost ne lječi ali vrijedi pokušat sa svim i svačim pa tako i tribestanom,moj plan je bio probat i s nekim travarima prije nego mm uputim na biopsiju,ali eto vidit cemo ocemo li ici i sta ce dalje biti...mislim da ništa nije na odmet pa tako ni vitamini i sve ostale stvari kojima se punimo....nada umire zadnja  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

little ivy

Ako znas neke dobre travare mozes li poslati broj telefona od njih.  Kao sto kazes nada zadnja umire.  Nista necu izgubiti ako muz koristi tribestan.

----------


## little ivy

naravno da ništa nećeš izgubit s time....nema štete
imaš pp   :Wink:

----------


## metkovk@

cure evo da vam javim ja sam opet u postupku :D  :D dao mi opet femaru 3x1,od 5 dana ce vinit pa ce mi dati malo menopaura prosli put sam sa 8 ampula menopaura imala 2js pa molim Boga da se to ponovi :D svim curama koje krecu i onima koje ce krenut plodnu jesen sa puno trudnica   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ici

metkovka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ici

cure zna li koja od vas je li rodila naša storiatriste,već je stvarno dugo nema po forumu!!!

----------


## ivica_k

je rodila je, vidjela sam negdje njezin post, a u potpisu 07/09  :Saint:  
vrlo je samozatajna, pa se nije pohvalila  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

metkovka,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sreću!

----------


## Sanja79

Metkovka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspjesan postupak...

----------


## palmica

metkovk@ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu kombinaciju.
Srecno!!!

----------


## Dejana76

Cao cure,

odavno pratim vas forum, ali sam jedino bila u kontaktu sa Sanjom79. Ista prica, azoospermija, 2 neuspjesne biopsije (u BiH i u Sloveniji - dr Res), sad se spremamo za Gent, konsultacije zakazane za 26.10.

----------


## tuzna

dobro dosla,sto prije otisla na trudnicki forum!
i mi se borimo sa tom brrrrrrr djagnozom,makli nismo za 3 godine,jedna biopsija,katastrofa nalazi,sad cekamo gar pismo i z praga.
moje 3 godine stale u tri recenice,koja tuga!
 :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Drago mi je da si se javila... Sretno!

----------


## little ivy

sretno dejana

metkovka,susjedo, svu sreću ti želim  :Wink: 

cure...trebao bi mm na rebro radit kariogram i analizu y-kromosoma na mikrodelecije-zna li tko gdje imam zvat i koliko se to čeka itd?  thanks

----------


## Dejana76

MM je oboje radio u Beogradu, kariotip prije par godina, a y-delecije prije par mjeseci jer je velika razlika u cijeni, u SA 700 KM, a u BG 100 evra.

----------


## edinas

Ja nagovaram svog muza da radi nalaze y kromozona jer je to doktor rekao da mora da radi a on nece.  Kaze ako se nebude nista popravilo sa tribestanom onda ce raditi nalaze y kromozona.

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  Edinas e što me iznervira i Mihica se iznervira jojjjjj  :Sick:   :Sick:  


Slušaj me po stoti put-nama su rekli da se samo Božijem čudom mogu pojaviti spermiji i da ništa na ovom svijetu ne postoji za azoospermiju( doktori nemaju lijeka to je istina) i znaš milo da sam ja rekla da će se meni dogoditi Božije čudo!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  


Tribestan neka ti muž pije i moj Miha svima neka bude dokaz da se azoo može pobijediti samo treba se boriti i duže vremena ga piti- a biopsija to ti ostavi za sami kraj.OK??

Sa nule nama se u komorici pojavili spermiji.- a sjećate se pinkcije ništa samo Sertolijeve stanice  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  


Zato draga moja Edinas i moje sve drage cure sve što je dobro za te naše spermije treba koristiti i doći do icsi  :Love:   :Love: 



 :Preskace uze:   Inače drage moje moj Miha je na zadnjem uzv plesao-   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   joj moje majo zlato..... s nogicama dolje gore , rukica iza glave , onako kao smajla mamino rasplesano dijete i tatino normalliš  :Heart:  



Zato vam ja velim za taj naš tribestan, treba ga koristiti i bioastin...


Velika pusica od nas dvoje  :Heart:  pussaaaaa..........

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Ivy hvala samo naprijed..

Joj draga moja Metkovic samo nam javljaj , čekamo ,navijamo od srca draga naša da nam uspiješ  :Heart:   :Heart:  Ja sam nju udavila preko telefona dok sam čekala betu- ajoj ..žena puna živaca a ja bila na rubu što od silne non stop gladi što više od iščekivanja :/  :/ 


Ivice javi se, kako si mi ti?? javi se..


e cure moje ja se udebljala 4 kg??  :Grin:  sada težimo čak 54 kilice dadada  :Raspa:   :Aparatic:   :Aparatic:  E da i tek neki dan sam se sjetila da bih se mogla mazati s nekakvim uljem jel - da ne dobijem strije i tako - hvala Bogu već sam u 4 mjesecu i ja skroz zaboravila na to mazanje ma nema veze- ko da je to bitno.

I ako dobijem strije ma tak mi svejedno  :Aparatic:

----------


## little ivy

> I ako dobijem strije ma tak mi svejedno


ko šiša strije dabogda ih sve dobile  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

draga ajvice, baš sam mislila ovih dana na tebe...drago mi je da je trudnoća uredna, svakako nas i ubuduće izvijesti kako Miha lijepo napreduje   :Love:  

tu sam ajvi....mislim ja i pitam za tebe! spremamo borbeni plan i nadamo se skorim strijama  :Grin:

----------


## fatamorgana

> ajvica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ako dobijem strije ma tak mi svejedno 
> 
> 
> ko šiša strije dabogda ih sve dobile




Ja ih već imam ko da sam trojke nosila   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

joj,fato,kako te razumijem!
stalno se pitam kolika bih tek bila da ostanem u drugom stanju,a onda si  omislim kako sam bezobrazna, da je meni bebicu,pa cu skidat kile nekako...valjda...
 :Love:

----------


## tuzna

cure,smijem li postaviti ovdje cjenik iz Praga koji sam dobila od jedne forumasice koja je nedavno tamo bila,i ovim putem jos jednom joj javno zahvaljujem na svim info koje nam je donijela. 
dakle,ako ne krsim neka pravila,a iskusnije forumasice ce znati, stavljam cjenik na ovoj temi   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

tuzna, mislim da nece praviti problem ali, za svaki slucaj, ti posalji pp moderatoricama...
A sto se tice trudnoce, ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem. Vjerujte mi, svaki put se iznenadim na uzv kad vidim bebu unutra. Kao da se dogadja nekom drugom. I kad rodim to dijete cudicu se: zar je to moje?

----------


## tuzna

joj,sanja,kako bih voljela bit na tvom mjestu....
uzivaj,draga,nadam se da ce jos koja od nas da drzi svoju bebu u rukama....

----------


## tuzna

cure,mi ipak moramo,htjeli ili ne ,planirati pt u prag autom.
mi smo iz BiH i ne znam kojim putem da idemo? preko austrije i slovenije ili preko madarske i slovacke? cini mi se da je ovaj preko madarske blizi....gdje ste vi spavale kad ste isle(negdje sam citala da su oni koji su isli autom spavali u putu)..nama bi prenaporno bilo 1200 km odvoziti bez nocenja.   :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

cure hvala puno na ljepim zeljama evo da samo javim mi ljepo napredujemo  :Grin:  imamo za sada 4js jedna je 17mm a ostale je prate u stopu :D danas u 21h stoperica u ponedjeljak punkcija joj samo da se oplode nadam se da su moji pingvini iz frizdera raspolozeni ze akciju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  rekao je doktor ako budu 3js da smo na konju htjela ja rec doktoru  da sam ja na njemu vec 13 godina   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  bit ce kako bog  odluci eto da ne dusim vise sve vas ljubim i vibram za sve   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  ps dala sam sama inekciju e to je vijest jer ja inace padam u nesvjest kad vidim iglu,e sto je zelja!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

> cure zna li koja od vas je li rodila naša storiatriste,već je stvarno dugo nema po forumu!!!


je, curicu   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

metkovka, nadam se da je ovaj dobitni   :Kiss:  

pitanje: jesi li i koju papirologiju trebala za postupak? 

molim te na pp

hvala!

----------


## Sanja79

metkovka, drzim ti fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za rast JS i za tulum u labu! Javljaj nam...

----------


## marti_sk

metkovka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## palmica

metkovk@, samo napred!!!

tuzna, mi kad smo isli u Belgiju (a to nam je preko 2.000 km u jednom smeru), prespavali smo u Nemackoj, a u povratku u Austriji.
A za tih 1.200 km, mislim da i ne morate traziti smestaj na pola puta, narocito ako ste oboje vozaci... brzo se to prodje. 
Mada, ako niste nikad vozili neke duze relacije,... onda razmislite.
Mozda da probate u odlasku da vozite odjednom... pa ako vidite da vam je naporno, onda u povratku prespavate negdje...

Devojke, veliki pozdrav za sve vas!

----------


## tuzna

e,palmice,ja mislim da nam ne bi trebao biti sad neki problem odvoziti tu kilometrazu,oboje vozimo.
a,kako vi nadete smjestaj? onako usput? nista se to ne trazi ranije?
mislim,ako je tako,onda cemo u putu samo svratiti negdje kad nam dojadi  :Kiss:

----------


## palmica

tuzna, mi smo unapred znali da cemo prepoloviti put, pa smo i rezervisali smestaj.
Uvek mozete da rezervisete preko www.booking.com
Pretpostavljam da moze da se nadje smestaj i na taj dan.

----------


## tuzna

pa,da,palmice,tako sam si mislila. nema nam druge nego autom,avion je preeeeeeskup!
a,mozemo valjda uvijek naci nesto da prenocimo,uostalom u svom smo autu,dok jedno vozi drugo moze spavati,zar ne?  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

cure i kod nas teku pripreme, jos da dobijemo vize i gotovo, a zakazli su nam tek 23.09  :/  nadam se da necemo imati problema oko toga

----------


## tuzna

marti ,u kojoj ste vi klinici? 
a,draga,32.09. ce za koji dan!
mi jos nismo ni gar dobili,nama u pragu nema termina do druge polovice oktobra,prema tome ti ....skaci od radosti!
 :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

drag u Gentu smo mi, termin vec ceskam tri mjeseci i ako me zeznu ovi iz ambasade ubit cu se. U gent isemo 6.10, a u ambasadi da damo dokumente za vizu 23.09..mrzim vize

----------


## tuzna

vi u gentu? zar ti nisi nekad pominjal aneku kliniku u makedoniji?
ajde,sretno onda,znam kako ti je i mi cekamo gar pismo,p ada navalimo na ganjanje vize.... :/   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

spominjala sam ali su mi nesto sumnjivi, nisam bas sigurna da radu micro tese, a postupak kosta skuplje nego li u Gentu...pa bar je Gent poznati centar koji se bavi muskom nepolodnoscu...necu se dovesti u situaciju da sumjam, ovako ako u Gent kazu da nema nista onda je zaista tako. Drzim fige za vize   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

:Smile:  drzim i ja tebi...joj,kako nas samo koce te vize,to je nevjerojatno!
cura koja je sa mnom poslal mail u Prag,vec cekala konsultacije mjesec dana i odradila ih,vec kuci odmara,ja jos ni gar. pismo nisam dobila  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marti_sk

a meni su ispratili garantno pismo jos 30 augusta ali jos nisam dobila...posta za....va  i jos ako su izgubili ne znam dali ovi iz ambasade ce prhvatiti skenirano pismo koje su mi ispratili   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja79

Metkovka, gdje si? Javi kako si prosla...
Vibrice za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  za našu metkovku od srca za bebača  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  Inače mene mihica onako žulja..Sanja jel ti osjetiš bebača mi smo tu par dana razlike??


Imam cure moje trbuščić...  :Zaljubljen:  


šaljemo vam ja i moj maji mihica vibrice mojim dragim curama , od srca želimo vam bebače od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  


Metkovka sutra ima transfer- navijamo za nju  :Klap:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:

----------


## ici

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## tuzna

metkovk@, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
cekamo lijepe vijesti....  :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Gumi-gumi:   :Zaljubljen:  za našu metkovic ...danas je transfer  :Gumi-gumi:   :Zaljubljen:  


danas je bebač s njom, navijajmo   :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:  




metkovic  :Love:

----------


## palmica

metkovk@ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Uz tebe smo. Samo napred!!!!

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  za našu Metkovic..vibrice..  :Heart:   :Heart:  ja i moj mihica navijamo za bebače  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

cure moje evo me  :D  :D  :D  :D transfer iza nas vracene dvije jedna osmostanicna a jedan cetverostanicni pijem normabele ali me isto krpi nervoza  :Rolling Eyes:  a danas sam bila pravi rekla bi ajvica drooks  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  popila utrice i normabel SVE VAS LJUBIM I ZAHVALJUJEM NA LJEPIM ZELJAMA   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  cujemo se sve vam javljam  :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sanja79

Metkovka, samo odmaraj i ne razmisljaj o neuspjehu. A mi cemo ti slati vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
Ajvi, i mene zulja sve vise...

----------


## ivica_k

metkovk@,  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!
ajvi, sanja, zavidim vam na vašim "problemima"  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

*metkovk@* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnocu

----------


## tuzna

> *metkovk@* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trudnocu


potpisujem!  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

metkovka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebača.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*metkovka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dobitan!

----------


## metkovk@

cure moje uz vako ljepe zelje i vibre sto mi saljete  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  ja se vec osjecam trudno ovi normabeli su ZAKON   :Grin:  ljepo spavam bas i ne mirujem mislim ono strogo lezanje samo da vas nesto pitam mene navecer kad legnem hvata neka nervoza ali ja to stvarno ne bi htjela nekako neugodno a bas ode u stomak a kako sam to strucno objasnila  :Laughing:  jeli mi to moze naskodit i jeli slicno i vama bilo ljubim vas ja dosadna  :Kiss:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  evo drage moje da vas pozdravimo nas dvoje  :Grin:   :Zaljubljen:   :Love:  



 :Klap:  danas smo papli grejpa jer to nam slatkooooo..finooo i sada idemo dalje  :Joggler:  


Drage moje joj želim da sve vas žulja maji anđeo kao mene i Sanju  :Love:   :Love:  

Jedva čekam vidjeti opet na uzv kako se to pleše...skače ma sav ili sva je na majku svoju ..nigdje mira nema  :Laughing:   :Razz:  


Voljemo vas nas dvoje   :Zaljubljen:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  joj cure moje gdje ste mi? 

dosadno mi ,sama sam.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## palmica

Cao devojke!
Javio nam se dr iz Belgije.
Gotov je histopatoloski nalaz i dr kaze da probamo sa micro TESE.
Jer, kad smo bili u Belgiji rekao je da, ako ne budu nasli stem celije
u tkivu, nema smisla raditi microTESE; ali evo kaze da tih celija ipak
ima u tkivu i da pokusamo sa microTESE.
Napominje nam da je verovatnoca da se nesto nadje oko 30%.

Veliki pozdrav za sve!

----------


## marti_sk

palmica  :D  super, masigurna sam da ce ih naci   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

palmica, držimo palčeve za micro tese :D 
ajvi, hoće biti Mihaela ako bude curetak, ili?

----------


## metkovk@

palmice bice ih vidjet ces samo misli pozitivno   :Kiss:   :Love: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanja79

Palmice, sta im to znaci? Stem celije/stanice su maticne celije/stanice... Posto prvi put cujem, please, objasni ako ti je dr sta rekao.... 
U svakom slucaju, nemate sta izgubiti a samo je jos plus ako je dr optimistican. Sretno!

----------


## metkovk@

cure moje ja brojim 5 dan a nista ne osjecam malo me kriza bole a i stomak je malo poceo zuljat nekako sam pala u laganu depru da nema nista ni ovaj put  :Sad:  moram danas primit inekciju choragon jucer sam pricala sa nasom ajvicom   :Kiss:  i nasli puno simptoma a danas nista ja sva ispuvala :/  :? idem primit inekciju  javim se cure volim vas i vibram za nase uspjehe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandraj

ako bole kriza i stomak to i moze biti dobar znak, ja sam tako osjetila prvu trudnocu (kao da cu dobiti mengu), a onda pocinju grudi i mucnine (ja nisam povracala, ali sam mogla jesti samo pancetu)

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  bok drage moje  :Heart:  




Ja mislim da naša Metkovic ima simptoma, temperatura je povišena tako je i meni bilo.

A drugi simptom je velika žeđ i užasna glad više kao mučnina - samo što sam ja mislila da mi je to od Utrogestana ali nije  :Grin:  to je  bio moj Miha ili Mihica  :Heart:   :Heart:  


Vibrice za našu Metkovic  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  




Inače Ivice nemam pojima ako bude curetak, tato će odlučiti jer je on bio skeptičan kao i svi oko nas da nećemo nikada uspjeti ići na icsi a kamoli imati Mihicu tako da ostaje Miha a ajde neka bira ženska imena...


Ma kada se sjetim te borbe za icsi samo ja  i moj Mihica smo znali da ćemo uspjeti i naš embriolog..a svi ostali joj   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Čovjek stvarno mora biti uporan i nikoga ne slušati samo sebe- isključivo sebe i postaviti svoj cilj - slučajno se ne osvratati što ko kaže pogotovo muževi jer oni brzo odustaju ma nema šansone a što se tiče dr. isto tako-vrijedi lijepo saslušati i nastaviti po svome  :Grin:   :Grin:  


 :Love:  drage moje svima šaljemo vibrice nas dvoje  :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Metkovic, slusaj sta ti govorimo: Samo pozitivno razmisljaj! Nema univerzalnih simptoma i svako je razlicit. Saljem ti malo trudnickih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ici

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nema šta ti ne možeš izdržati  :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

curke  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:  ma nedam se ja inace nisam ovakvi depresivac sto je rekla ajvica da nismo vjerovale i bile uporne nebi imala ja ni jednog pingvincica :D a ajvica svoga MIHU  :Heart:   :Saint:  ali kad me pocne bolit jednostavno ne mogu bit   :Grin:  cjela se   :Predaja:  i ne mogu drugacije a to nije posteno prema svim curama koje su prosle puno gore od mene a ipak dosle do svojih  :Saint:  zato cu nastojat zbog sebe i zbog vas junakinja  :Zaljubljen:  bit smirenija hvala vam puno ljubim vas  :Shy kiss:   :Love:

----------


## palmica

metkovk@, samo se opusti koliko god je to moguce.
Mi ocekujemo da nam javis najlepse moguce vesti.

Sanja79, u pravu si... stem celije su maticne celije. Vazno je da ih ima, jer zapravo spermatozoidi nastaju upravo od maticnih celija. 
Tacnije spermatogeneza je "proces postanka spermatozoida od matičnih ćelija (spermatogonija) do potpuno zrelog spermatozoida..."
Evo bas sam nasla na wikipedii, prilicno dobro objasnjeno:
"Spermatogeneza se odvija unutar nekoliko dijelova muškog reproduktivnog sistema. Početna faza se dešava unutar testisa i nastavlja se u epididimisu gdje razvijeni gameti dozrijevaju i gdje se čuvaju do ejakulacije. Sjemenske tubule testisa su početna tačka procesa, gdje se matične ćelije nalegle na unutrašnji zid tubule dijele u cetripetalnom smijeru, počevši od zidova prema unutrašnjim dijelovima odnosno lumenu, da bi proizvele nedozrelu spermu. Dozrijevanje sperme se dešava u epididimisu, što uključuje rast repa spermatozoida, a time i njegovu pokretljivost."

A doktor jednostavno ne zna sta bi trebalo da ocekujemo. Kaze da je moguce da ce uz pomoc micro TESE uspeti nesto da nadje, ali ne garantuje.
Videcemo... pokusacemo naravno.
Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## fatamorgana

Palmice, zna li se uzrok azoorspermije kod tm?
Btw, hvala na linku koji si mi poslala na pp   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

mm su obicnom biopsijom nasli spermatogonije i spermatocite.ako sam dobro shvatila, i nama se daje odredeni postotak pronalaska spermija micro tesom? niko mi to nikad nije rekao,nikad niko nikakvu nadu dao....
 :Kiss:

----------


## anE

drage moje...pozz...
pratim već duže vaše priče i moram priznati da se jednostavno divim vašoj hrabrosti i potpori jedna drugoj...prilično sam nova u svemu ovome i toliko sam već ljuta i tužna na čitav svijet zbog cijele situacije da je to neopisivo...da počnem...imam 27 god, a MM 29...njegova dijagnoza je azoo...i trenutno smo dobili rezultate punkcije testisa koje ni najmanje ne razumijem, pa bi molila za pomoć...dakle...u desnom testisu stanice spermatogeneze i spermiji nisu nađeni, dok u ljievom ima nešto stanica i nešto spermija..
ima visoki FSH(23,3),
granični LH (8,1),
i još održani testosteron (11,1)
koliko je sve to dobro, ja zaista ne znam...
uz sve to, na kraju nalaza piše da ga se upućuje na rebro radi CFTE-DNA i test Y-mikrodelecije...još jednom Vas molim za pomoć jer mi je zaista malo toga jasno ...hvala...

----------


## tuzna

vjerojatno si i sama vec skuzila,ali kad je azoo dijagnoza u pitanju,situacija u kojoj punkcijom nadu spermije,makar i u jednom testisu je  :D  :D  :D  :D 
dakle,odmah na genetske pretrage i trkom na ICSI. 
definitivno odmah nadi sebi najprihvatljiviju kliniku i odmah u akciju.nemoj gubiti godine tapkajuci u mjestu,kad vec ima spermija,nego ih adekvatno iskoristite....eto,i tvoje godine su super,tako da....samo hrabro naprijed!
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

> drage moje...pozz...
> pratim već duže vaše priče i moram priznati da se jednostavno divim vašoj hrabrosti i potpori jedna drugoj...prilično sam nova u svemu ovome i toliko sam već ljuta i tužna na čitav svijet zbog cijele situacije da je to neopisivo...da počnem...imam 27 god, a MM 29...njegova dijagnoza je azoo...i trenutno smo dobili rezultate punkcije testisa koje ni najmanje ne razumijem, pa bi molila za pomoć...dakle...u desnom testisu stanice spermatogeneze i spermiji nisu nađeni, dok u ljievom ima nešto stanica i nešto spermija..
> ima visoki FSH(23,3),
> granični LH (8,1),
> i još održani testosteron (11,1)
> koliko je sve to dobro, ja zaista ne znam...
> uz sve to, na kraju nalaza piše da ga se upućuje na rebro radi CFTE-DNA i test Y-mikrodelecije...još jednom Vas molim za pomoć jer mi je zaista malo toga jasno ...hvala...




anE draga, ja te već vidim trudnu   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## anE

draga moja fatamorgana...ovo su mi najdivnije riječi do sada...hvala ti puno...a da li znaš možda značenje svega ovoga što nas očekuje na Rebru???

----------


## anE

> vjerojatno si i sama vec skuzila,ali kad je azoo dijagnoza u pitanju,situacija u kojoj punkcijom nadu spermije,makar i u jednom testisu je  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> dakle,odmah na genetske pretrage i trkom na ICSI. 
> definitivno odmah nadi sebi najprihvatljiviju kliniku i odmah u akciju.nemoj gubiti godine tapkajuci u mjestu,kad vec ima spermija,nego ih adekvatno iskoristite....eto,i tvoje godine su super,tako da....samo hrabro naprijed!


hvala od srca...najbolje ste...svaka vam čast kakva ste podrška..SVIMA VAM OD SRCA ŽELIM ONO ŠTO SI ŽELITE..TE MALE PRESLATKE ANĐELE...HRABRE STE,A DA NISTE NI SVIJESNE KOLIKO!!!!!!

----------


## ici

anE dobro došla i što prije na otišla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i TM  :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

> draga moja fatamorgana...ovo su mi najdivnije riječi do sada...hvala ti puno...a da li znaš možda značenje svega ovoga što nas očekuje na Rebru???




Nema na čemu mila, ja ću ti samo reći, hvala Bogu pa ima spermija kod tvoga supruga, a što se tiče tih nalaza koje trebaš da radiš; y microdelecije je nalaz koji pokazuje da li postoje i najmanje genetske anomalije koje se ne mogu vidjeti na kariogramu, a koje su u direktnoj korelaciji sa azoospermijom i težim oblicima oligo...... Ukoliko taj nalaz bude skroz ok, to znači da su spermiji koji u vašem slučaju već postoje ok za oplodnju. mm je takodjer radio taj nalaz kao i nalaz F508 (cistična fibroza) koji je više povezan sa opstruktivnom azoospermijom. Draga nemoj previše da mozgaš u ovom momentu, odradite te nalaze i korak po korak. Ja bih ti preporučila da pročitaš čitav ovaj podforum, mislim sve teme koje se direktno tiču azoospermije i tada će ti neke stvari i oko ovih nalaza biti jasnije. Ja bih ti još jednom ponovila, i drago mi je što je tako, ti nisi ni svjesna u kojoj ste prednosti što je i samom aspiracijom nađeno spermija.  :Heart:

----------


## nami

anE,
Evo samo ću ti kopirati jedan post od naše forumašice koja je sada sa svojim malenim, a sačuvala sam ga nekada davno još. Nadam se da će ti malo razjasniti, ali potpuno potpisujem fatu... Nemoj puno da mozgaš tvoje je samo da slaviš jer imaš plivače i požuri u postupak :D 

"Muskarci sa azoo (cak i oni koji imaju mali broj spermatozoida) pored spermiograma i hormona moraju uraditi kariotip, F508 i Y-deletion test. 

1. Kariotip- radi se da se vidi postoji li Klineferterov sindrom. Ti muskarci umjesto xy hromosoma imaju xxy u svom kariotipu. Takvi muskarci mogu imati i neke vanjske karakteristike drugacije, ali to sad nije bitno. U svakom slucaju ako muskarac ima Klineferterov sindrom ne mora znaciti da u testisu sigurno nema spermatozoida, te uz odgovarajuce postupke moze imati djecu, sa normalnim kariotipom. 
2. F508- test za cisticnu fibrozu. Ovo je povezano za azoo opstruktivnog tipa, a ne neopstruktivnog tipa. Ako se otkrije da muskarac ima taj gen, onda se mora testirati i zena. Ako je prisutan i kod zene, djete ce sigurno biti bolesno od cisticne fiboze (teska bolest). Ako je npr. bolestan samo muskarac onda je djete zdravo, ali ce nositisti taj gen za tu bolest isto kao i otac. 
3. Y-deletion-obavezan test pogotovo za neopstruktivnu azoo. Ispituje se da li neki dio (krak) ovog hromozoma fali (a, b ili c krak). Ako fali c ili a postoji sansa da spermatozoida ima u testisima. Ako fali b krak spermatozoida nema sigurno i tada se muskarac ne maltretira sa biopsijama. U slucaju da postoji nedostatak c kraka tj Yc deletion i da se npr. TESE-om nadu spermatozoidi, koji oplode jajnu stanicu, onda ce sva muska djeca imati isti nedostatak Y hromozoma. Da bi se to izbjeglo kod takvih muskaraca se radi PGD- preimplantacijska dijagnostika-to znaci od embriona, koji je nastao oplodnjom jajne st. i spermatozoida, prije transfera se uzima 1 st od tog embriona i analizira, transferom se onda prebacuju samo zenska djeca koja ce biti zdrava. 

Ne znam koliko sam ovo jasno napisala, u svakom slucaju muskarci sa azoo prije upustanja u bilo kakve postupke: biopsija, TESE, ICSI moraju imati ove nalaze (moje misljenje)."
Pozzz svim suborkama

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Ljubim sve trbušaste, a one koje to još nisu šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Kod mene ništa. Čitam vas i razmišljam. Od zadnjeg postupka, sve mi se srušilo. Spermiogram nismo ponavljali, kod dotora nismo bili...

Nalazi nam stari već jedno 3 godine, pa si mislim da ćemo sve od početka!
Depra...
Ajvice, mislim na tebe!

----------


## anE

cure hvala vam...puno ste mi toga razjasnile...želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta...javim kad završimo sa pretragama...  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## storiatriste

> cure zna li koja od vas je li rodila naša storiatriste,već je stvarno dugo nema po forumu!!!


Hehehe, evo me, stvarno sam prasica pa se nisam javljala, tj. preselila sam na Djeca od 0-1, al nisam vas zaboravila. Svima držim fige za uspješne postupke i da  2010. bude azoobaby-boom godina!!!!

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  je cure moje ja vam ništ ne čitam što treba raditi kada se beba rodi?? :?  :/ 


Ma ju ću reći mojoj Hrabrici neka mi pomogne  :Klap:   :Klap:  


Sanja ja stalno jedem, uspjela sam za dva tjedna cure moje 2 kg se zadebljati hii  :Grin:  ali sve mi u trbuh otišlo ništa ovako..

Joj navijajmo za našu Metkovic, ja mislim da je ona trudna  :Love:   :Love:  

rekla sam joj to..

 :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  Vibrice za našu Metkovic  :Heart:

----------


## ici

> cure hvala vam...puno ste mi toga razjasnile...želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta...javim kad završimo sa pretragama...


aj napokon da si se javila,ma neka ste vi nama živi i zdravi to je najvažnije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe tvoju curicu i TM  :Kiss:

----------


## ici

> ici prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure zna li koja od vas je li rodila naša storiatriste,već je stvarno dugo nema po forumu!!!
> 
> 
> Hehehe, evo me, stvarno sam prasica pa se nisam javljala, tj. preselila sam na Djeca od 0-1, al nisam vas zaboravila. Svima držim fige za uspješne postupke i da  2010. bude azoobaby-boom godina!!!!


ajme falila sam post ovo gore se odnosilo na story

Sorry cure HORMONI me pucaju  :Grin:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:  anđeo s neba ajojjj stara moja koliko te nismo čuli??


Pa zašto te nema  :Crying or Very sad:  vrati nam se- lakše nam skupa.  :Love:  pišem ti na pp.

----------


## fatamorgana

> anđeo s neba ajojjj stara moja koliko te nismo čuli??
> 
> 
> Pa zašto te nema  vrati nam se- lakše nam skupa.  pišem ti na pp.




potpisujem skroz na skroz   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

*metkovk@* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ hajde razveseli nas  :D 

A nema ni nasu Reginu :?  nadam se da se sprema za postupak  :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

a nema ni Ive77   :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

a ni Dadice :?

----------


## marti_sk

> a ni Dadice :?


a ni truncicabaluncica   :Sad:

----------


## metkovk@

joj cure moje kako bi vas volila rasveselit  :D ali nekao mi ne mirise na veselje danas sam   :Evil or Very Mad:  plakala svdala se sa MM joj kako sam svadljiva i boli me stomak pravi PMS 8) jeedini simptom koji nije povezan sa PMS je uzlupa mi se srce pa mi se naglo zamanta to osjecam zadnja dva dana malo mi je puls ubrzan,maloprije kad sam se sa MM svadala imala sam osjecaj da ce mi srce iskocit bila sam pravi SWARCENEGER  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  nisam dobro napisala ali ste shvatile tako da ja ne vjerujem da jesam ali se nadam da jesam kao i svaka od nas vibram za sve cure u postupku i za one koje tek krecu kao i za nase trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ljubim vas  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

Ajvice tebi cu prvoj javit  :D  :D hvala na zeljama poljubi mi   :Saint:  Mihu ljubim te   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ajvica

:Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  a ja bum svima rekla jeeee...Metkovic naša je trudnica  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  Još malo pa će ta naša beta??


Inače ja i miha smo ok,,, najviše nam odgovara voće e to nam fino  :Klap:  


pozz svima i od srca želimo vam svima trocifrenu betu, vaša ajvica i miha  :Zaljubljen:   :Love:   :Love:   :Bye:

----------


## Galija1000

Pozdrav cure..trebala bih malu pomoc vezano za Gent. Pokusala sam naci na starim temama, ali nisam uspjela. Mozete mi reci kako ih se kontaktira? Nasla sam samo njihov telefon, ali ne i mail. Koliko se cekaju prve konzultacije? 

Hvala puno..

----------


## nami

Galija kontaktiraj sanju79 ona će ti sve objasnit sigurno

----------


## regina78

ma tu sam ja skoro svaki dan, nekako sam sam u zatisju ovde jer se prebacila na pdf ispod, predali zahtjev za usvajanje i sad cekamo obradu  :Grin:  
metkovk@ drzim fige na rukama i nogama da ovo bude dobitni postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
marti_sk, ivica_k, ici, tuzna, palmica, fatamorgana, za skorosnje postupke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
novim curama zelim sta vise spermica, a svima ostalima velika  :Kiss: 
najveci pozdrav i puse nasim azoobebicama  :Kiss:

----------


## ici

a Regina ženo napokon i malo glasa od tebe :D  :D 
Vidim da ste se pokrenuli u nove borbe i želim vam punoooo sreće
znaći li to da ste odustali od daljnih postupaka :? 

svim dragim curama koje su nekada bile tu jedno veliko  :Heart:   :Kiss:  ma gdje bile i što radile u mislima su nam sigurno!!!

----------


## Dejana76

Dobili smo vizu za Belgiju na godinu dana  :D

----------


## fatamorgana

> Dobili smo vizu za Belgiju na godinu dana  :D




Draga superrrr!!!  :D  :D  :D  Reci kako ste to uspjeli? Odakle ste?

----------


## Dejana76

Bez problema, iz Sarajeva smo, poslala mail u Gent da nam posalju zvanicno pismo za ambasadu u svrhu izdavanja vize i tu su naveli da cemo u period od 26.10.09 do 25.10.2010 trebati doci u bolnicu vise puta. Predali jos potvde da smo zaposleni, zadnje 3 platne liste, slike i to je to. p.s. u Sarajevu nema ambasade Belgije, samo konzularno odjeljenje, pa su nas uputili u ambasadu Holandije.

----------


## marti_sk

> Bez problema, iz Sarajeva smo, poslala mail u Gent da nam posalju zvanicno pismo za ambasadu u svrhu izdavanja vize i tu su naveli da cemo u period od 26.10.09 do 25.10.2010 trebati doci u bolnicu vise puta. Predali jos potvde da smo zaposleni, zadnje 3 platne liste, slike i to je to. p.s. u Sarajevu nema ambasade Belgije, samo konzularno odjeljenje, pa su nas uputili u ambasadu Holandije.


E draga moja i mi isto smo imali sve to plus potvrda iz racuna da imamo 5500 eura i + medicinske upute + sto sam ja imala 5 sengen viza prethodno i ja sam dobila vizu za 3 mjeseca a MM samo jedan vlez, a uredno stoji u zvanicno pismo koje smo dobili iz Genta da nam treba godisnju vizu jer tretman ce trajati od 06.10.2009 do 06.10.2010 goidna...i tako ja cu danas poslati mail Belgiskoj Ambasadi u Sofiju da se pozalim

----------


## Sanja79

marti, stvarno su bezveze...  Medjutim, mi smo prvi put dobili za samo jedan ulazak na par dana a poslije smo trazili duzu vizu i dobili 6 mjeseci. 
Najgore su mi te vize... Sve ostalo se ne moze mjeriti s tim.

----------


## fatamorgana

Dejana76, hvala velika na informacijama. I zaista nije mi jasno na osnovu čega oni to tako daju svakome različito. Možda i poslodavac kod kojega aplikant radi ima neke veze s tim. Ko zna...

----------


## fatamorgana

> MM je oboje radio u Beogradu, kariotip prije par godina, a y-delecije prije par mjeseci jer je velika razlika u cijeni, u SA 700 KM, a u BG 100 evra.




jaooo  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , ovo za Beograd sam tek vidjela. Jao pljačke kod nas u Sarajevu!!! Mi smo za y deletions i F508 dali više od 1000 KM u maju ove godine. Još su nam rekli da će naći najpovoljniji laboratorij među svojim poslovnim partnerima u svijetu. Jako sam razočarana   :Mad:  
Da sam bogdor to znala prije, ali šta je tu je.

----------


## metkovk@

Joj cure mene bas boli stomak pravi menstrualni bolovi   :Crying or Very sad:  izgleda da nista ni od ovog puta   :Sad:  transfer je bio 17.9 najradije bi napravila test da potvrdim moje slutnje pa da mogu krenit dalje ne znam je li mi rano ~~~~~~~~~~~  cure ljubim vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

Metkovka, držim fige da ipak ipak bude   :Saint:

----------


## ici

> Joj cure mene bas boli stomak pravi menstrualni bolovi   izgleda da nista ni od ovog puta   transfer je bio 17.9 najradije bi napravila test da potvrdim moje slutnje pa da mogu krenit dalje ne znam je li mi rano ~~~~~~~~~~~  cure ljubim vas


još je rano za test nikad se ne zna jer baš su simptomi M simpotomi i trudnće izdrži još malo!!!

----------


## iva77

> a nema ni Ive77


ma tu sam ja cure navratim nekad da vidim sta se desava  :Sad:   naravno da mislim na vas svakim danom samo nemam volje bas pisat jer se nista konkretno ne desava 
sad trenutno grebemo rukama i nogama da skupim lovu i ponovno u postupak ma i kucu cu da  prodam i bubreg  ako treba samo da   :Saint:  dodje 
svom *azooklanu* saljem puno ~~~~ i   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  drzite mi se 
metkovka ~~~~za trocifrenu ß

----------


## fatamorgana

> fatamorgana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a nema ni Ive77  
> 
> 
> ma tu sam ja cure navratim nekad da vidim sta se desava   naravno da mislim na vas svakim danom samo nemam volje bas pisat jer se nista konkretno ne desava 
> sad trenutno grebemo rukama i nogama da skupim lovu i ponovno u postupak ma i kucu cu da  prodam i bubreg  ako treba samo da   dodje 
> svom *azooklanu* saljem puno ~~~~ i    drzite mi se 
> metkovka ~~~~za trocifrenu ß




Iva77,  :D  :D  :D , skupit ćete novac. Drago mi je da si se javila i da kuješ planove za dalje.   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

Cure ja  nisam imala mira ja sam jednostavno morala napravit test koji je pokazao velllllliiiiikkkkiiii minus  :Sad:  stomak me i dalje boli usla sam u razdoblje PMS sinoc kad me bolio stomak ovako sam molila dragog Boga"Dragi Boze molim te ako mozes ispuni mi samo jednu zelju zivota mog da ostanem trudna pa ako simtomi i cjela trudnoca treba da bude popraceni najacim bolovima i ako trebam lezat sve cu to pretrpit samo da se andelcic   rodi ziv i zdrav molim te dragi moj Boze" Mislite li da trazim puno zamislite nakon 13 godina da se u mojoj kuci osjeti plac   :Saint:  a ne da stalno placem   :Crying or Very sad:  izvinite cure al jednostavno ne mogu prestat plakat volim vas   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Draga metkovka, ja sam mislila da sam ja nestrpljiva ali vidim da si ti daleko vise nestrpljivija od mene... 9 dan poslije transfera i ti radis test... 
Jos nije sve gotovo, ali nervirajuci se i razmisljajuci negativno - ne pomazes sebi ni malo. Tuguj tek kad prodje 14 dana i kad stvarno bude razloga. Znam kako je cekati betu, ali samo je ona pravi pokazatelj i to tek nakon 14 dana. Samo ti mozes sebi pomoci.

----------


## ici

*metkovk@* rano si napravila test pa ni žene koje ostanu trudne prirodno ne rade test 9 dana nakon odnosa !!!!
Još nije kasno samo si preosjetljiva radi svega ma daj izdrži još malo,misli pozitivno, izadji iz kuće malo prošetaj razbistri glavu kad te uhvati nervoza....  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

metkovk@, i ja uvijek prerano radim testove, ali 9-ti dan smatram prerano, ne rastuži me minus. Ali deseti se već pomalo zabrinem. Pričekaj još malo~~~~~~~  :Saint:  
iva_77   :Love:

----------


## metkovk@

cure hvala puno    :Kiss:  znam da sam nedisciplinirana i nedeokazana  :Rolling Eyes:  zato test vise NE   :Wink:  samo BETA  :Grin:  a nju vam javim malo mi je bolje mislim da normabeli cine svoje kao i prijatelji HVALA   :Zaljubljen:   :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

cure hvala na zagrljaju bas mi je potreban i ja vama saljem   :Love:  
*fato* saljem ti  ~~~ za sve radnje u kojima si sada   :Kiss:   :Love:  
*tiki_a* saljem ti sve pozitivne ~~~ ovoga svemira da ti se  ovaj put stvarno i ostvari tako zeljeni san   :Wink:   :Kiss:  
*metkovk@* ti si nasa nova azoo* TRUDNICA*( samo si test malo rano uradila) nemoj vise da brines nego se ti lijepo opusti i uzivaj curo zivce posalji na pasu  :Grin:  (lako je to meni kazat )ali ipak 
*storiatriste* :D  cestitam tebi i TM na na toliko zeljenoj   :Saint:   :Kiss:  
sve ostale cure   :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

ici u kojoj ste vi fazi?
neznam ni sama jesmo li odustali, al zelimo bebicu sta prije a malo smo se umorili od postupaka (M malo umoran od pustih biopsija), tako da se vratili na ponovno razmisljanje o usvajanju i krenili u postupak, a za koju god (citaj koji mjesec ako se mene pita  :Smile:  ) ako bog da da dodje jos jedan  :Saint: 
Dejana76 za vizu :D
marti_sk nadam se da ces i ti svoju brzinski rijesit ~~~~~~~~~
metkovk@ glavu gore, rano je ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
iva77  :Love: 
Sanja79 kako si nam ti nasa trudnice  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Ma ja sam super, regi. Samo se ne volim penjati po stepenicama jer se umorim, zadisem se. 
Navijam za nove azoo trudnice i tako...

----------


## ici

> ici u kojoj ste vi fazi?


mi smo ti u punom zaletu za MB
bliži se dan D   :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

ici, ti si naša slijedeća azoo trudnica  :Love:  
naravno, metkovka prije tebe  :Love:

----------


## ici

> ici, ti si naša slijedeća azoo trudnica  
> naravno, metkovka prije tebe


  :Kiss:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve azoo ratnice

----------


## metkovk@

ici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mb :D   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ici

cure hvala vm baš je lipo cuti: buduca trudnica.......  :Heart:  

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu da te iznenadi

----------


## edinas

Koliko ima do sada azoo trudnica?

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  ima nas dosta   :Heart:   :Heart:  

edinas milo ništa se ti ne brini sve će biti u redu.


Za metkovic vibrice   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## edinas

Za metkovic vibrice   

 Ma ovo cekanje je najgore.  Evo vec 4 mjeseca kako mm koristi tribestan, valjda ce nesto biti

----------


## metkovk@

cure zvala lab ß cu vadit u srijedu   :Rolling Eyes:  a rezultat znat u cetvrtak  :Mad:  joj kao je grozno zivjet u malom gradu   :Evil or Very Mad:  sve moramo cekat jos je to jelte ono ka preko veze inace nalazi budu gotovi za 2-3 dana  :shock: ma  izdrzat cu ja ja sam inace skroz smirena osoba   :Cekam:  a pravim test 9 dan  :Laughing:  rekla sam ja da cu doci ko IZET "luda i zbunjena samo ce djete izac normalno"mali DAMIR,ja skroz prolupala   :Laughing:  odo u grad malo peglat karticu a kad dobijem MM ce peglat mene cure ljubim vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve buduce i sadasnje trudnice  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav curke.
drži se metkovko....šaljem tople pozdrave i lude vibre da sve dobro prođe.
i svim ostalima puno sreće...
anE sretno,i mi cekamo na iste pretrage u zgb...
pozz

----------


## ici

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu

svim mojim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## Vivach

metkovk@ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  do neba za betu
Sanja79 i ajvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~   vi ste svijetle točke u životu mm-a i mene, naš uzor za koji se nadamo da ćemo i mi uspjeti realizirati
i za sve 'nove' cure od kada me nije bilo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti cilj, da čim prije odemo trbušaste na neke druge podforume

Ja se ponovno prijavljujem u borbu za   :Saint:  

Sve nedaće i dijagnoze koje su se bile srušile na nas prije pola godine, na sreću uspjeli smo riješiti i sada je mm na 'terapiji' tribestanom/bioastinom/vit C pa se nadamo da će možda uroditi plodom 

Iza nove godine ćemo napraviti nove nalaze i tada odlučiti šta i kako dalje.

----------


## edinas

Evo nesto novo.  Neznam dali je dobro za azoo ali vrijedi probati.  

FERTILITYBLEND To su vitaini sto pomazu za spermu ima isto za zene. Neznam tacno sve o tim vitaminima ali cu pokusati naci nesto vise na netu.

----------


## metkovk@

Beta izvadena   :Smile:  sada samo   :Cekam:   do sutra iza 12 ce mozda znati rezultate  :Mad:  a inace sutra bi trebala doci i ono sto joj necu reci ime is is is   :Mad:  znaci do sutra pogled uperen u wc  skoljku i predivni zuti wc papir  :Laughing:  joj izvinite na izrazavanju sve vas ljubim   :Kiss:  i saljem OGROMNI virtualni  :Love:

----------


## Betty

metkovk@ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu 

svim suborkama   :Heart:

----------


## sbonetic

*metkovka*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sutrašnja beta bude velika!!!!

----------


## Sanja79

Samo naprijed, metkovka! Drzim ti fige i salem trudnicke vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

Metkovk@, ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude veeeelika beturina  :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

> Metkovk@, ~~~~~~~~~~ da bude veeeelika beturina


X

----------


## ici

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za beturinu  :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:  zanašu metkovic od nas dvoje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

metkovka,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za danasnje rezultate bete!
javi nam cim saznas!  :Kiss:

----------


## ici

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Betty

metkovk@~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sanja79

metkovka, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D  
Javi nam rezultate, draga!  :D

----------


## metkovk@

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  1.31 moja je ß cure puno vam hvala i puno vas volim   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

:Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Heart:  , biće drugi put ako Bog da.

----------


## ivica_k

metkovk@, sutra je novi dan!  :Love:

----------


## palmica

metkovk@, bas mi je zao.
Uspece sledeci put. Mora!!!

----------


## ici

metkovk@  :Taps:  drži se

----------


## Vivach

metkovk@   :Sad:    samo hrabro dalje   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

metkovka   :Love:  
Ne znam sta da ti kazem, sve sam mislila da ce biti ok...   :Taps:

----------


## rozalija

metkovka žao mi je draga moja. Šaljem ti jedan ogroman   :Love:   :Love:  , drži se mora doći tvojih 5 minuta.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

metkovk@,  :Sad:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

metkovk@   :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

draga moja metkovka BAS mi je zao   :Love:   iskreno sam se nadala tvom uspjehu ovaj put   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nami

metkovk@ tek sam pročitala  :Love:  
iza kiše uvjek dođe sunce zato samo hrabro dalje i misli na sve one divne primjere koji su uspjeli još jedan   :Love:  veliki

----------


## metkovk@

" Da bude cili moj svit meni ne more bit ,a kad zaboli stisnin cu zube i necu pustiti  ka i tica krik ,kad sve sto volim i sve sto sanjam meni ne more bit nemore mi bit"  :No:  [/img]

----------


## Denny

_Čekaj me, i ja ću doći,
samo me čekaj dugo,
Čekaj me i kada žute kiše
noći ispune tugom.

Čekaj me i kad vrućine zapeku,
i kada mećava briše,
čekaj i kada drugi nitko
ne bude čekao više.

Čekaj i kada čekanje dojadi
svakome koji čeka, 
čekaj me... 
i ja ću sigurno doći.

Tko čekati ne zna, taj neće shvatit,
niti će znati drugi,
da si me spasila jedino ti,
čekanjem svojim dugim.

Nas dvoje samo znat ćemo kako
preživjeh vatru kletu,
naprosto, ti si čekati znala
kao nitko na svijetu._ 

metkovk@   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

*metkovk@ *   :Love:   :Heart:  

_SNOVI NEMAJU ROKOVE_

----------


## regina78

metkovk@ bas sam se nadala ovaj put  :Sad:  al bit ce sljedeci sigurno  :Kiss:

----------


## metkovk@

cure vi ste sve sto jednom srcu treba i zato jedno veliko hvala  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Ja danas bila na VVu po nalaze od androloga jer ih čekamo već 5 tjedana i dobro da sam došla bili tamo jer da su se vratili s pošte da nisu primljeni!!!!

Uglavnom još su lošiji nego prije, ja sam se toliko molila da se bar jedna riječ iz oligosthenoteratospermije izbriše da sam izgleda previše glasno govorila ono jedna riječ jer nam sad dijagnoza ima samo jednu jedinu riječ ali jednu groznu riječ - azoospermija!!!! u nativnom uzorku nema spermija, na centrifugi u talogu SAMO 15 i to nepokretnih, ali ajde bar sam se naručila kod drL u 11 mjesecu -cure jako mi je teško, svakakve misli mi se motaju glavom, znate da sam pred udajom

Upućen je na hrpu pretraga a da li netko zna kakve su to pretrage : analiza Y-kromosoma na mikrodelacije  i analiza CFRT gena

i kaj je to citološka punkcija testisa???

----------


## aleksandraj

linalena, cuda se dogadjaju..i ne treba ocajavati..znas doktori svasta kazu pa se pokaze da nisu uvijek u pravu..mojoj kolegici su rekli da nikada nece imati bebu jer je usla u ranu menopauzu, nije imala ni m...a rodila prekrasnu curicu...

----------


## Sanja79

linalena, nemoj ocajavati. Za ICSI metodu ne treba da budu dobri plivaci. 
Sto se tice mikrodelecije i ostalih nalaza - ukucaj u pretraznik, pisale smo dosta o tome. Ukratko, ti nalazi ti pokazuju da li je u pitanju genetski razlog za neplodnost tvog muza. Sto se tice punkcije to je jednostavno uzimanje uzorka punkcijom - najjednostavnije receno, injekcija u testis kako bi se utvrdilo da li je u pitanju opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo. Prvo se radi spermiogram, pa punkcija pa biopsija kako bi se pronasli spermici. No ja vama zelim da se popravi nalaz... 
linalena, nije kraj svijeta, uzivaj u braku i ne uzimaj sve vijesti kao lose, tj. trazi uvijek drugo misljenje jer cesto neki doktori ne zele imati posla s malo komplikovanijim slucajevima. Zato se dobro informisi prije nego sto pocnes bilo sta...

----------


## ici

*linalena* baš kao šta ti je sanja rekla ne odustaj jer iz našeg iskustva u početku svega radi doktora koji nije-su, imao ni volje ni želje a ni znanja izgubili smo puno vremena tapkajuću i mraku i ništa ne radeći
Stalno ponavljam rijeći dr V da je važno tklo ti radi spermiogram tj kakav je lab i da se i nepkretni mogu iskoristiti samo je važno da nisu mrtvi.
Svi amo prošli očajne nalaze i mislili da nema izlaza ni rješanja ali onda se sve odjednom posloži
 :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Hvala suborke moje a i ja mislim da stvari i nisu tako crne a i ako jesu bar će nas to ubrzati u postupak

Pa prije mjesec dana od tog nalaza bilo je svakakvih spermića u uzorku i pokretnih i progresivnih i bedastih i ko ti zna kakvih sve ima - taj se nalaz radio u Petrovoj a i uzorak smo donjeli od doma; a ovaj azoo nakon samo 2 dana apstinencije a i jako puno ševe u danima prije jer ja još uvijek ne odustajem od ganjanja O

----------


## ici

E pa onda i ne može biti baš puno kad si ga iscrpila 8) 

i nama je uvik bio bolji nalaz nakon 5 dana apstinencije

----------


## linalena

Hm da  :D 

Idem se danas poslije posla odmarati na more, i o svemu lijepo popričati i isplanirati, skupiti hrabrosti

Njegov tata je doktor pa mu je rekao da je ta punkcija jako bolna na što sam ga ja pitala da li bi zbog toga odustao a on ne ne dolazi u obzir da odustanemo - eto biti ćemo oboje pikani - i gle ja se tome veselim

papa drage moje, puno mi značite

----------


## ici

borba je zajednička pa neka malo i njih boli jadni naši mali mužići  :Grin:  

lipo se odmori i u nove pobjede  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

U ovim nasim slucajevima moramo svi da se bockamo... Super sto je TM tako spreman... Makar ga ne moras ubjedjivati. 
Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

linalena, mm je kazao da to nije ništa strašno i da je bilo gotovo prije nego je skužio da dr. išta radi 8)

----------


## tuzna

ma,dajte,mm punkciju nije ni osjetio.
a,nakon biopsije je vozio 500km do kuce

----------


## Natasa73

15.10. konsultacije u Gentu.Nadam se da ste sve uz mene.Veliki pozdrav :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sanja79

Super, natasa! Valjda ce nam se marti javiti - oni su imali konsultacije u utorak...

----------


## Natasa73

Sanja79 od tebe je sve pocelo.Nadam se da ce tako i ostati.Pozdrav za tebe!  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

> 15.10. konsultacije u Gentu.Nadam se da ste sve uz mene.Veliki pozdrav :D  :D  :D


Natasa,~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Mogla bih naplatiti marketinske usluge... heheheh
Meni su bili dobri i uspjesni, nadam se i vama... 
Natasa, drzim vam fige. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## palmica

Natasa, neka bude jednako uspesno kao i Sanji  :D

----------


## iva77

cure svratih da vam   :Bye:  
i sretno svima mislim na vas   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

Curice, zna li iko šta se dešava sa Marti? 
Martiii, apeliramo na tebe da nam se javiš, s nestrpljenjem očekujemo izvještaj   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Marti je ili na putu ili tek stigla tako da ce se javiti kad bude mogla... Ipak su oni proputovali autom od Skoplja do Genta...

----------


## marti_sk

Evo me   :Smile:   stigli smo juce kasno uvece

Utisci...*prezadovoljni* smo, klinika i osoblje su super, bili smo kod jedan kup doktora tu u MK i nismo imali takav tretman. MM je pricao s urologom, ovaj ga je pregledao i rekao mu je da je sve ok ovako, jos samo treba da MM uradi kariotip i y mikrodelacije kako ne bi radili biospiju badava, pa da mu te nalaze posaljemo mailom i onda cemo se odgovoriti kako dalje. Mene su isto pregledali, sve je super kod mene ali kako sam vec rekla cekat cemo ove nalaze kako bi znali dali cemo ma microtesu ili ne,kad to znamo ici cu opet ja da mi odrede stimulaciju ili cemo to preko mailom, vidjet cemo. Bili smo i kod psihologa, rjesili smo i to za donaciju, e sad ako ne dao Bog su lose rezultate od MM i pokazu da nema svrhe za microtese onda cemo na donaciju tu u MK jer u Belgiji ako je sa zenom sve ok onda se ide na inseminacije savki mjesec dok se ne ostavri trudnoca, a ja se bas ne mogu zezat svaki mjesec 2000 km da idem do Belgiju i nazad za inseminacije. Eto to je to ukratko, pisat cu povise malo kasnije, sad malo da spremim po kuci jer opet idemo na put i tako.

----------


## fatamorgana

:D  :D  :D  super Marti, baš mi je drago da si zadovoljna tretmanom. Kako je protekao put u Gent? Da li je bilo prenaporno?

----------


## Natasa73

Hvala Sanja79, hvala ti Palmice.Nadam se dobrom.Puno pozdrava  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

*marti_sk*  Drago mi je za korak naprijed. Znaš li možda koliko treba čekati nalaze za TM?

----------


## Sanja79

Nema na cemu. Cure, slobodno mi se obratite ako imate pitanja u vezi sa Gentom. Sad ce nas, doduse, biti vise pa cete imati priliku cuti i jos koju pricu. Nadam se da ce nam Gent svima donijeti srecu. 
Sad digresija- kad sam ih nazvala i rekla da sam trudna- ne znam ko je bio vise sretan. Imaju super pozitivan stav. I da, necu nikad zaboraviti, nakon punkcije, kad sam se vratila na svoj krevet, sestra (nisam joj ime zapamtila) mi je donijela neke novine, sok i vafl (belgijski, probajte obavezno) (mislim da je to ona sam kupila jer je znala da sam gladna posto nisam smjela nista jesti od ponoci i posto sam bila iscrpljena od 21 folikula). Ma sta da vam kazem.   :Love:

----------


## ici

*marti_sk* drago mi je da ste stekli pozitivan dojam to je najvažnije!!!

sanja tek sad vidim da si ti imala 21 stanicu šta su napravili s njima jesu lu sve oplođene mislim da li su zamrzavali?? Kakav ti je bio protokol???

----------


## Sanja79

21 punktirane stanice, 14 oplodjeno, nisu sve prezivjele, nesto je ostavljeno za zamrzavanje, 1 vracena meni. 
Protokol je bio kratki, decapeptyl + gonal F (1,5 injekcija dnevno) tokom 14 dana.

----------


## ici

> 21 punktirane stanice, 14 oplodjeno, nisu sve prezivjele, nesto je ostavljeno za zamrzavanje, 1 vracena meni. 
> Protokol je bio kratki, decapeptyl + gonal F (1,5 injekcija dnevno) tokom 14 dana.


Znači vi možete po drugo dijete  :D :D  :D  :D pa ženo vi ste dobili milijun na lotu

----------


## Sanja79

Joj, ici, nadam se...   :Heart:

----------


## palmica

Natasa73, je li gotova viza? 
Kad polazite u Gent?

----------


## Natasa73

Palmice viza je gotova, polazimo u utorak.Dobili smo bez problema.Ostajemo do subote.Puno pozdrava  :Bye:

----------


## ici

Natasha73 sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## palmica

Natasa73, srecan put.
Da se vratite sa dobrim utiscima. Srecno!!!

----------


## Natasa73

Palmice, ici, HVALA VAM Cujemo se...  :Bye:

----------


## nami

Nataša stretno
dođi nam sa lijepim vjestima  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Vivach

Natasa73 sretan put, vrati nam se puna lijepih dojmova o klinici, doktorima i Belgiji   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Natasa73, i ja ti želim sretan put   :Heart:

----------


## Dejana76

Sretan put Natasa!!!

----------


## Natasa73

Veliko HVALA svima-divne ste!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Bye:

----------


## ivica_k

Natasa73, sretno u Gentu!
Ja sam se preselila na temu Potpomognuta u Austriji, 20.10. imamo konzultacije u Beču....ako sve dobro prođe i dobijemo zeleno svijetlo od doca, radili bi IMSI metodu
držite nam palčeve 8)

----------


## fatamorgana

> Natasa73, sretno u Gentu!
> Ja sam se preselila na temu Potpomognuta u Austriji, 20.10. imamo konzultacije u Beču....ako sve dobro prođe i dobijemo zeleno svijetlo od doca, radili bi IMSI metodu
> držite nam palčeve 8)




Ivica_k sretno u Beču   :Love:  i iskreno da kažem, ja još nikako da povežem u čemu je caka kod IMSI-ja?

----------


## ivica_k

hvala, fato! onako laički, razlika je u tome što kod icsi metode embriolog "odokativno" odabire spermij kojim se oploditi js, a kod imsi metode koristi poseban mikroskop, te može bolje prcijeniti je li pojedini spermij optimalan kandidat za oplodnju.....kod trudnoća nakon imsi-ja bitno je smanjen postotak spontanih pobačaja

----------


## fatamorgana

> hvala, fato! onako laički, razlika je u tome što kod icsi metode embriolog "odokativno" odabire spermij kojim se oploditi js, a kod imsi metode koristi poseban mikroskop, te može bolje prcijeniti je li pojedini spermij optimalan kandidat za oplodnju.....kod trudnoća nakon imsi-ja bitno je smanjen postotak spontanih pobačaja




Ivica_k, hvala draga na pojašnjenju, IMSI je prava stvar. Zna li iko gdje još primjenjuju tu metodu osim u Beču?  :Kiss:

----------


## LittleBirdie

Drage moje, evo malo lijepih vijesti. Javljala sam se na temu spermiogrami ali nema baš nekog odziva tako da ću i ovdje napisati. Dva mjeseca nakon operacije varicocele situacija je slijedeća:

Apstinencija: 3 dana
pH: 8,0 (7,2-8,0)
Volumen: 2 (veći od 2 ml)
Boja: Blijedožuta (Blijedožuta) 
Viskoznost: 0 (0-4) 
Broj spermatozoida: 28x10 na 4 (više od 20x10 na 6/ml) 
Broj spermatozoida u ejakulatu: 56 (više od 40x10 na 6)
Progresivno pokretni u pravcu: 12 (više od 25%)
Slabo pokretni u pravcu: 21 (manje od 25%)
Pokretni u mjestu: 0
Nepokretni: 67 
Leukocita: 36,0 (do 1,0x10 na 6/ml)
Fruktoza: 4,6 (veće od 13 milimol/ejakulatu)
Bakterije: masa

Jeee! Nema više azospermije! Ali ima bakterija na pretek  :Rolling Eyes:   Danas treba da pokupimo antibiogram i počnemo sa antibioticima. Mene zanima da li znate za slučajeve da se nakon terapije leukociti vrate u normalu i stanje poboljša dovoljno za prirodno začeće?
Jesam optimista, zar ne?   :Grin:   Ma ja se radujem kao da sam već trudna   :Smile:  
E da, još nešto. Na nalazu spermiograma nije bila napisana nikakva dijagnoza, ako je neka upućena, šta bi ovo moglo da bude (oligoasteno ili oligoastenoterato) i ako ne bude pomaka može li se sa ovim na inseminaciju? 

Oprostite na ovolikim pitanjima, ali kao što rekoh, jedino mi se ovdje neko javlja   :Smile: 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

LittleBirdie- cestitam!  :D  :D  :D 
Mislim da je kod vas oligoastenozoospermia (ali nisam strucnjak). 
Polako, popijte antibiotike i rjesite tu infekciju, pa onda opet po spermiogram. Ne znam sta se moze desiti, ako je tako brzo krenulo da se popravlja moze se i mnogo popraviti, ali polako i vidjecete. Iako bih na vasem mjestu, kakva sam preoprezna- otisla da zamrznem to sto imam, pa poslije se moze odmrznuti i baciti ako ne bude trebalo. Uvijek se bojim pogorsanja.

----------


## LittleBirdie

E sad zaista ne znam ništa  :?
1. 10. dragi je radio spermiogram i piše *masa* bakterija.
7. 10. je radio spermokulturu i piše da nisu izolovane patogene bakterije.

Ja sad ne znam smijemo li imati nezaštićene odnose, šta mislite?

----------


## fatamorgana

> E sad zaista ne znam ništa  :?
> 1. 10. dragi je radio spermiogram i piše *masa* bakterija.
> 7. 10. je radio spermokulturu i piše da nisu izolovane patogene bakterije.
> 
> Ja sad ne znam smijemo li imati nezaštićene odnose, šta mislite?




Da li ste radili nalaze u istom laboratoriju ili se ipak radi o dva različita?

Ja bih, recimo, ponovila nalaz i razbila dileme u glavi.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Nije u istom, spermiogram je rađen na Univerzitetskom kliiničkom centru jer je tu detaljniji a spermokultura u Domu zdravlja. Iskreno, ne znam da li je to izvedivo jer smo i ovaj spermiogram jedva "naštimali" da se uradi na Kliničkom.

----------


## fatamorgana

ne znam šta bih ti rekla  :? . Ipak, mislim da biste trebali ponoviti i spermiogram i spermokuluturu.

----------


## dusa71

Pozdrav za sve!
Ja sam nova na forumu, mada vas dugo pratim i divim se vašoj hrabrosti i upornosti.
Moj slučaj je specifičan, dijagnoza azzospermia od 2004. , ali hvala bogu imam sina rodjenog 1999.god. Tada je dijagnoza bila oligoastenospermia. On je rođen iz prirodne trudnoće. ( Tada sam imla 28 god) To ne bi bilo toliko interesantno da nije nalaz spermograma bio 400 000 u 1 ml., što pobija sve teorije o nemogućnosti začeća prirodnim putem sa takvim nalazom.
Na žalost nismo bili toliko ažurni niti upoznati sa tom mogućnosti da će se taj broj toliko smanjiti i da će biti 0. Čak ni svi ti silni urolozi koje smo obilazili, nisu nam na to skrenuli pažnju.
Sada zahvaljući internetu o tome znam mnogo više. Zadnjih 6 godina pokušavamo sve da dobijemo spermatozoide u ejakulatu. Biopsiju nismo radili nadajući se da će se ovako pojaviti. Urolog u Bg je nam je savjetovao da je ne radimo, obzirom da je to invazivna metoda, a imamo dijete. FSH 16, takav je bio i 2001.god. Mikrodelecije Y hromozoma - nalaz u redu. MM puni 40 god, ne pije, ne puši, uredno živi, nema stresan posao, ja 38 . Ne mogu još da odustanem i da se predam. Ima li svrhe da probamo taj TRIBESTAN. Napominjem da je koristio sve moguće vitamine, čajeve od Tešića, nolvadex tablete, andriol kapsule, DUOANSTER sirup, PROXID, piskavicu, proizvode alternativne medicine,  išao kod bioenergetičara i td.
Pošto živim u malom mjestu nisam uspjela da nabavim L arginin, tako da to još nije probao. Trenutno pije samo vitamin E. Ne predajem se još uvjek!

----------


## Dejana76

Cure moje samo da vam javim da smo nazalost morali odgoditi konsultacije   :Sad:  i novi termin smo zakazali za 23.11.2009.

----------


## linalena

Ja bi molila za savjet što da budući tata pije, kakve vitaminčeke, čajeke i sl

----------


## Sanja79

Nema veze, Dejana, bitno da ne otkazujete. Brzo ce proci mjesec dana.

----------


## fatamorgana

Dejana, u potpunosti potpisujem Sanju79   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## palmica

dusa71, dobrodosla kod nas, ali da sto pre ostvaris cilj i odes na trudnicki pdf.
Dejana76, kao sto Sanja79 rece, vazno je samo da ne odustajete, a tih mesec dana ce brzo proci.
Danas je Natasa73 na konsultacijama u Gentu. Nadamo se dobrim vestima.
Natasa73, javljaj sto pre mozes...

----------


## misur

Hej, djevojke, da li ste nešto čule o klinikama u Istanbulu? Recimo German Hospital ima uspješnost oko 60%, što je u rangu američkih klinika, a i tretman je takav (imaju taj standard), rade microTESE i to doktor koji je bio na usavršavanju kod Schlegela, a on je izmislio metodu. Ja sam za njih tek danas saznala, cijena je 3500 eura bez lijekova, dakle, ICSI+microTESE. Link preko kojeg možete stupiti u kontakt s klinikom (organizacija je visitandcare i sve rade free, navodno) i dobiti sve informacije je http://www.ivfinturkey.co.uk/ ja više nisam pametna za koju se kliniku odlučiti...  :? jedino koliko sam skužila u Turskoj nema donacije   :Sad:  možda je to razlog što se azooparovi ne odlučuju za Tursku...

----------


## fatamorgana

> Hej, djevojke, da li ste nešto čule o klinikama u Istanbulu? Recimo German Hospital ima uspješnost oko 60%, što je u rangu američkih klinika, a i tretman je takav (imaju taj standard), rade microTESE i to doktor koji je bio na usavršavanju kod Schlegela, a on je izmislio metodu. Ja sam za njih tek danas saznala, cijena je 3500 eura bez lijekova, dakle, ICSI+microTESE. Link preko kojeg možete stupiti u kontakt s klinikom (organizacija je visitandcare i sve rade free, navodno) i dobiti sve informacije je http://www.ivfinturkey.co.uk/ ja više nisam pametna za koju se kliniku odlučiti...  :? jedino koliko sam skužila u Turskoj nema donacije   možda je to razlog što se azooparovi ne odlučuju za Tursku...




misur, drago mi je da si pomenula klinike u Turskoj. I ja sam dosta istraživala i došla sam do zaključka da su doista kvalitetni. Čak sam jednoj klinici poslala i upit i odgovorili su mi u roku od 24 sata. Uprkos činjenici da donacija zakonom nije dozvoljena, manje više, sve klinike u Truskoj koje se bave MPO imaju uvezanu saradnju sa klinikama na Kipru gdje je donacija zakonski dozvoljena. Imaju sve uvezano sa Kiprom, i jako puno parova iz UK se odlučuju na MPO u Turskoj.

----------


## fatamorgana

Nataša73, imal te? Nadam se da ste zadovoljni konsultacijama. Pliz javi nam se kad mogneš.   :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Evo me konacno!!!
Danas smo stigli.Posto imamo rodbinu u Francuskoj, isli smo autom u Gent.3 h voznje.Kad smo stigli, uplatili smo 100 e u prijemnoj zgradi K1.
Na klinici nas je, u tacno vrijeme, primila doktorka-ginekolog.Razgovor je trajao 1.15 min.Ispitala je sve i svasta.Mi smo bili jasni.Rekli smo sta hocemo i sta necemo.Fotokopirala je jos neke nase originale koje nismo poslali.Mene je pregledala i bilo je sve OK.
Pacijenti  smo izgleda prof.dr Gerrisa.Dr ginekolog nam je rekla da je on trentno na kongresu.
Kad se vrati, zasjedace konzilij zajedno sa njom i odlucice sta je za nas najbolje rjesenje.Javice nam sve e mailom.
Pozeljela nam je sretan put i da se sto prije vidimo.Toliko
Sta mislite?Puno pozdrava svima i ljubim vas sto ste mislile na mene ovih dana!  :Kiss:

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav curke evo mene opet
ali ovaj put samo s lošim vijestima. mi smo eto onda u nalazima od srpnja u centrifugi imali nesto spermica i bas smo jucer posli na kontrolu kod jednih privatnika i opet smo na nuli...nigdje nista...ajme koje razocarenje  :Sad: 
on je odmah predlozio punkciju ali to smo radili vec na vv...i nema kod njih cekanja oni bi odmah ako je fsh uredan da radimo biopsiju...ufff ja vise nemam pojma sto bi niti kako...ovo je poludit...ne mogu vjerovat da opet nema niti jednoga...i mm  i ja smo se totalno razocarali....ajde za pocetak cemo izvaditi ponovo hormone...ali ne znam bi li isli na biopsiju....kako to ide? ako se jednom napravi moze li se opet? ima li sanse naci sto?
nemam pojma...eto nastavljamo s tribestanom ali nekako s puno manje volje....
šaljem vam svima veliki kiss i puno srece  :Wink:

----------


## palmica

Natasa73, drago mi je da ste zadovoljni konsultacijama.
Mislim da je i Sanja79 pominjala da je i njima bio isti doktor... ona ce ti bolje reci. 
Sad cekamo da vam jave sta dalje. Drzimo palceve.
Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Natasa73

Ne znam jesam li vam bila jasna.Mi smo njima sve poslali e mailom.Skoro da nismo trebali ni dolaziti.Ali konsultacije su izgleda potrebne.Koliko sam ja shvatila, oni hoce da vide ko smo i sta hocemo.
Doktorka je spominjala donora ali mi smo u startu odustali.Valjda je htjela da zna o cemu mi razmisljamo.Razumjeli smo se odlicno.Cak nas je i pohvalila na *dobrom engleskom*.Eto toliko.Cao

----------


## Sanja79

Potpisala bih natasu po pitanju konsultacija. Oni insistiraju na konsultacijama upravo da bi vidjeli s kim imaju posla. Poslije, kad konzilijum odluci (a to je ono sto ste se dogovorili s dr-om) odn. potvrdi vas dogovor, to je ozbiljna i konacna stvar. Mislim da to ima veze s zastitom od tuzbi i sl. Tako smo se dogovorili, konzilijum odobrio, mi poslali zahtjev potpisan od strane oba supruznika (partnera) i to je to. Potpisujete i cjenovnik i jos neke pristanke i po tome se ne razlikuju od ostalih klinika (npr. Maribor). 
Dr. Gerris radi, koliko ja znam, na slucajevima muske neplodnosti. 
On mi je odradio konsultacije i transfer, dok su drugi dr-ovi radili folikulometrije i punkciju. Bez obzira, oni rade kao tim, tako da nije problem.  
Samo obratite paznju da oni slijepo primjenjuju belgijski zakon o transferu. To jest:
žene <= 36 godina(do i uključujući 35. godinu života) 
1. pokušaj --» transfer samo jednog embria 
2. pokušaj --» transfer samo jednog embria  osim ako nema vodećeg iliti embriona najbolje kvalitete  --» u tom slučaju se radi transfer 2 embriona  
3. pokušaj  - 6. pokušaj --» transfer maksimalno 2 embriona 

žene > 36 i <= 39 godina (počevši sa 36) 
1. i 2. pokušaj --» transfer maksimalno 2 embriona 
3. - 6. pokušaj --» transfer maksimalno 3 embriona 

žene> 39 <= 42 godina (počevši sa 40) 
1. - 6. pokušaj--» nema ograničenja po pitanju broja vraćenih embriona

----------


## Sanja79

A to sve imate na http://www.humanreproduction.be/content.php?id=76

----------


## iva_luca

> E sad zaista ne znam ništa  :?
> 1. 10. dragi je radio spermiogram i piše *masa* bakterija.
> 7. 10. je radio spermokulturu i piše da nisu izolovane patogene bakterije.
> 
> Ja sad ne znam smijemo li imati nezaštićene odnose, šta mislite?


Ja bih preporučila da dragi napravi bris uretre - daje puno pouzdanije rezultate!

----------


## mare41

> LittleBirdie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad zaista ne znam ništa  :?
> 1. 10. dragi je radio spermiogram i piše *masa* bakterija.
> 7. 10. je radio spermokulturu i piše da nisu izolovane patogene bakterije.
> 
> Ja sad ne znam smijemo li imati nezaštićene odnose, šta mislite?
> 
> ...


Svakako bi trebalo urologu odnijeti te nalaze (ili ko ga već vodi), da se provjeri što se misli pod patogenim bakterijama, a što se tiče brisa uretre-jedan moj poznati je radio mikrobiološku obradu ejakulata, brisa utretre i exprimata prostate, prvo dvoje bilo sterilno, a tek u exprimatu prostate nađena klamidija...

----------


## LittleBirdie

Drage, hvala vam na odgovoru   :Love:   Uskoro bi trebali stići nalazi hormona pa ćemo onda ponovo kod urologa. U međuvremenu, pijemo dosta uvinog čaja   :Smile:  
A što se tiče akcije, znate kako kažu, jednom k'o nijednom   :Embarassed:

----------


## Natasa73

Pitanje za Sanju79:
Koliko dugo ste ostali kada ste otisli drugi put?
Pozdrav  :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

@ natasa, mi smo isli 3 puta. 1. Konsultacije, 2. pregled (za mene prije stimulacije), 3. postupak. 
Za drugi put, jedan dan je dovoljan za pregled i to je to (mi kupili i lijekove). A ostali dani zavise od prevoza. Dosli u nedjelju, pregled bio u ponedjeljak a vratili se u utorak.

----------


## Natasa73

Sanja79 interesuje me postupak.Koliko dana treba za postupak?
Cao

----------


## Sanja79

Zavisi kad ste se dogovorili da cete doci. Valjda su ti vec rekli kad trebas biti tamo a izracunaj da je obicno punkcija oko 14. dc, pa transfer 3 dan nakon punkcije. Sto se njih tice, mozete odmah sutra ici kuci. Mi smo ostali 16-17 dana ukupno (dosli smo dan prije prve folikulometrije, 6 dana nakon transfera smo putovali) jer smo racunali da ce nam biti tesko da odmah putujemo. MM je imao biopsiju a ja nisam mogla nositi torbe, pa smo si dali malo vremena da se oporavimo prije puta. 
Da li vi idete samo na biopsiju?

----------


## Natasa73

Nista  nisu rekli.Mene licno interesuje zbog vize i posla.Sad smo samo trazili na 6 dana.Valjda ce javiti sve u e mailu, ako nas pozovu.Pozdrav i hvala ti.  :Wink:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, molim Vaš komentar. Napisala sam na potpomognutoj u Čerškoj, a i ovdje ću jer sam malo zbunjena. Naime, na osnovu ono što sam ja do sada istraživala o azoospermiji, došla sam do zaključka da micro TESE nije isto što i MESA/TESA????? Molim vas komentar

----------


## misur

> Drage moje, molim Vaš komentar. Napisala sam na potpomognutoj u Čerškoj, a i ovdje ću jer sam malo zbunjena. Naime, na osnovu ono što sam ja do sada istraživala o azoospermiji, došla sam do zaključka da micro TESE nije isto što i MESA/TESA????? Molim vas komentar


draga fatamorgana, nemoj brigati, to kako je opisala tuzna je microTESE,  MESA je punkcija iz epididimisa, a TESA punkcija iz testisa. Ne znam zasto bi dr. ovaj naziv koristila, ali po opisu je to microTESE, i isto je u Ghentu. E sad pitanjce za tebe... ako si dobila odgovor iz klinike u Istanbulu kako to da se na kraju niste za njih odlucili? Naime, ja i dalje ne kuzim zasto nitko tamo ne ide ako je i donacija moguca pa makar i na Cipru  :/ ...

----------


## misur

> lijep pozdrav curke evo mene opet
> ali ovaj put samo s lošim vijestima. mi smo eto onda u nalazima od srpnja u centrifugi imali nesto spermica i bas smo jucer posli na kontrolu kod jednih privatnika i opet smo na nuli...nigdje nista...ajme koje razocarenje 
> on je odmah predlozio punkciju ali to smo radili vec na vv...i nema kod njih cekanja oni bi odmah ako je fsh uredan da radimo biopsiju...ufff ja vise nemam pojma sto bi niti kako...ovo je poludit...ne mogu vjerovat da opet nema niti jednoga...i mm  i ja smo se totalno razocarali....ajde za pocetak cemo izvaditi ponovo hormone...ali ne znam bi li isli na biopsiju....kako to ide? ako se jednom napravi moze li se opet? ima li sanse naci sto?
> nemam pojma...eto nastavljamo s tribestanom ali nekako s puno manje volje....
> šaljem vam svima veliki kiss i puno srece


zanimljivo je to da je MM bio isto 1.7. na VV i imao 20ak spemija u talogu, pokretljivost 50%, osrednja, a imao je i stanice spermatogeneze, a sad u rujnu nista  :?  e kad bi se to moglo pripisati ljetnim vrucinama, pa kao cekamo nova 3 zimska mjeseca i nadamo se opet spermicima u talogu   :Wink:  nama je doduse doktor rekao da je to vjerojatno greska labosa, sto je meni izvan svake pameti jer nakon sto netko nema nista u komorici, ja bi bila dodatno oprezna s talogom nakon centrifuge...

----------


## edinas

Kakve su sanse sa ovakim hormonima da covjek ima Klinefelter syndrome?

FSH 30.9
LH 13.1
Prolatin14.2
Testosterone 185

----------


## tuzna

Boga mi,fsh vam je jako visok.
dr u pragu nam je rekla da je fsh 15 problematicen,ali su imali slucajeve kad su sa fsh 30 nalazili spermije tom mesa/tesa ili ti micro tese.
pa,ajd sad znaj....svakako ,po mom misljenju, treba odraditi micro,nikad se ne zna.  :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

znam da je fsh visok.  pokusavamo sa tribestanom mozda se fsh spusti.  Ja mislim da je u Sanje muz imalo fsh 28 .  Vise nista neznam kako sta i gdje dalje.

----------


## misur

edinas, nema mjesta strahu, FSH nije nikakav problem, niti Klinefelterov sindrom. S microTESE metodom, u pravim rukama naravno, 60% pacijenata s Klinefelterovim sindromom ima spermije, pa cak i oni ciji je FSH 80. I normalno se moze ici na ICSI. Tvoj muz ima visok FSH i LH, i nizak testosteron i to upucuje na Klinefelterov sindr, ali napravite kariotip pa cete znati da li je ili nije. Ako i je, to ne mora biti prepreka vasoj bebici   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja79

Joj, to tumacenje hormona mi vise ostavi nedoumica nego sto mi da odgovora. FSH je visok jer mozak dobija signal da se spermici ne proizvode pa onda on pumpa FSH kako bi kompenzovao odn. podstakao proizvodnju. Snizavanje FSH nije opcija. To sto je testosteron nizak- ni to ne mora nista znaciti, ali ne bi bilo lose da TM ode endokrinologu jer to moze imati uticaja i na rad unutrasnjih organa time sto se masnoce taloze u krvnim sudovima itd. Nama je dr endokrinolog rekla da MM mora da uradi free testosteron i prolaktin (ali u nekoliko uzoraka u toku 1 dana) kako bi se dobila vjernija slika o hormonima u njegovom organizmu. Medjutim, kako nema dobre laboratorije kod nas, mi bismo trebali to odraditi u ZG ili BG a sad ne mozemo putovati (zbog mene) a pogotovo sto se taj prolaktin ne moze raditi odmah nakon voznje vec moras prenociti tamo i izbjeci sve stresove moguce. 
Ali ti to nema veze sa vantjelesnom. Odlucite u kojem pravcu zelite ici i to je to.

----------


## Vivach

edinas, draga ne moraš se brinuti oko klinefelterovog sindroma. 
I nas su mučile te brige jer MM ima visok FSH i jaaaako nizak testosteron (ispod 5 mu je), osim toga on je jako visok a roditelji njegovi nisu što je jedna od karakteristika K.S. pa smo nalaze kariotipa čekali sa strahom i na kraju je sve bilo OK. 
Inače, u Belgiji na konzultacija su nam rekli da i u slučaju dijagnosticiranog klinefeltera su iste šanse za pronalazak spermija i daljnjeg postupka za ICSI, sve njihove studije su dokazale da sindrom ne znači automatski i  odsustvo spermatogeneze.

----------


## edinas

MM nije vikos nego ja samo po hormonima gledam

----------


## edinas

Evo jos jedne informacije.  

The term "hypogonadism" in XXY symptoms is often misinterpreted to mean "small testicles" . In fact, it means decreased testicular hormone/endocrine function. Because of this hypogonadism, patients will often have a low serum testosterone level but high serum follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH) levels. Despite this misunderstanding of the term, however, it is true that XXY men often also have "microorchidism"

----------


## edinas

s takvim nalazom FSH, nmože se jedino zaključiti da se radi o nedostatku spermiogeneze, odnosno sekrecijskoj azoospermiji.

Jeli ovo tezi oblik azoo?

----------


## misur

edinas, danas s microTESE niti ovakav nalaz kao TM nije problem. Nekad dok se radila klasicna biopsija je FSH imao vecu vaznost i u pravilu se teze nalazilo spermije kod veceg FSH, no s microTESE razina FSH nije bitna jer se ovom metodom mogu naci spermiji i u malom broju relativno normalnih kanalica. Stovise, Schlegel je u 10 godina svoje prakse na oko 1000 pacijenata kod FSH manjeg od 15 nasao spermije kod 50% pacijenata, a kod FSH veceg od 15 (pa sve do iznad 45) kod vise od 60% pacijenata, i po tome cak veci FSH daje vise sanse da ce se naci spermiji... Napravite jos kariotip i azf mikrodelecije ako niste do sada pa cete mozda znati malo vise o etiologiji azoospermije kod TM. A ti se probaj opustit, jer je za uspjeh ICSI bitnije da zena nije pod stresom, nego da li ce naci 10 ili 1000 spermija   :Wink: 
slazem se sa sanjom79 da je zbog niskog testosterona kod TM bitno pratiti njegovu razinu jer to moze dovesti do osteoporoze i sl. ali TM nikako ne smije uzimati nadomjestak testosterona dok ste u pripremi za postupak jer to sprecava spermatogenezu.

----------


## misur

edinas, danas s microTESE niti ovakav nalaz kao TM nije problem. Nekad dok se radila klasicna biopsija je FSH imao vecu vaznost i u pravilu se teze nalazilo spermije kod veceg FSH, no s microTESE razina FSH nije bitna jer se ovom metodom mogu naci spermiji i u malom broju relativno normalnih kanalica. Stovise, Schlegel je u 10 godina svoje prakse na oko 1000 pacijenata kod FSH manjeg od 15 nasao spermije kod 50% pacijenata, a kod FSH veceg od 15 (pa sve do iznad 45) kod vise od 60% pacijenata, i po tome cak veci FSH daje vise sanse da ce se naci spermiji... Napravite jos kariotip i azf mikrodelecije ako niste do sada pa cete mozda znati malo vise o etiologiji azoospermije kod TM. A ti se probaj opustit, jer je za uspjeh ICSI bitnije da zena nije pod stresom, nego da li ce naci 10 ili 1000 spermija   :Wink: 
slazem se sa sanjom79 da je zbog niskog testosterona kod TM bitno pratiti njegovu razinu jer to moze dovesti do osteoporoze i sl. ali TM nikako ne smije uzimati nadomjestak testosterona dok ste u pripremi za postupak jer to sprecava spermatogenezu.

----------


## misur

edinas, danas s microTESE niti ovakav nalaz kao TM nije problem. Nekad dok se radila klasicna biopsija je FSH imao vecu vaznost i u pravilu se teze nalazilo spermije kod veceg FSH, no s microTESE razina FSH nije bitna jer se ovom metodom mogu naci spermiji i u malom broju relativno normalnih kanalica. Stovise, Schlegel je u 10 godina svoje prakse na oko 1000 pacijenata kod FSH manjeg od 15 nasao spermije kod 50% pacijenata, a kod FSH veceg od 15 (pa sve do iznad 45) kod vise od 60% pacijenata, i po tome cak veci FSH daje vise sanse da ce se naci spermiji... Napravite jos kariotip i azf mikrodelecije ako niste do sada pa cete mozda znati malo vise o etiologiji azoospermije kod TM. A ti se probaj opustit, jer je za uspjeh ICSI bitnije da zena nije pod stresom, nego da li ce naci 10 ili 1000 spermija   :Wink: 
slazem se sa sanjom79 da je zbog niskog testosterona kod TM bitno pratiti njegovu razinu jer to moze dovesti do osteoporoze i sl. ali TM nikako ne smije uzimati nadomjestak testosterona dok ste u pripremi za postupak jer to sprecava spermatogenezu.

----------


## misur

sorry zbog 3 ista posta, zablokiralo mi   :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Nama urlog nikada nije govorio o microTESE nego je samo spominjao biopsiju.  Moram se raspitati dali to rade ovdje kod nas.  Mislim da bi trebalo da rade.

----------


## ivica_k

otišla nam tema na drugu stranicu  :Grin:  

ajvi gdje si? vi sad već sigurno znate dali dolazi mali Miha ili Mihica  :Heart:

----------


## LittleBirdie

> otišla nam tema na drugu stranicu


Gdje je ta stranica?

----------


## Natasa73

Gdje smo svi nestali, otisla nam tema na drugu stranicu!!!???
Pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
danas sam primilla diferelin i sad cekamo 14.dan narednog ciklusa....i onda via Prag! :D

----------


## LittleBirdie

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Sanja79

tuzna, drago mi je sto je konacno krenulo za tebe...  :D   :Love:  
Gdje nam je ajvi? 
Kod nas sve ok...

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Evo nas dvoje cure mojee  :Grin:   :Grin:  

Bili smo par dana u bolnici jeterene probe nam bile povišene sada je  sve ok!!

Ovako izgleda će biti Miha eto...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   i cure moje jako me tuče..igra se..priča na telefon onda voli kada ja telefoniram me ritati..ma joj koji je to ludi osjećaj kada skače u trbuhu ja sve ne znam kako da dišem..

E rekao nam Čika doktor da smo napredni imamo već pola kilice i veći smo za tjedan dana još malo i više i super smo.

Inače izgledam kao burence svakim danom sve veća i sve mi ode u trbuh..Miha je stalno gladan  :Mljac:  Inače stavila sam slike na facebooku i još moram tih novih staviti pa ako koga zanima dam adresu pa nas malo poledajte kako smo smiješno veeliki..

 :Zaljubljen:  Moj Miha vam šalje pussiceeeee i dođite nas vidjeti na faccebooku- dam adresu preko p.p..  :Wink:   :Wink:  voli vas vaša ajvica i naš Mihica

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  he da ne zaboravim naš Azoo Mihaa  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

ajvi :D 
tako sam sretna zbog vas!  :Love:  
uživajte u svakom danu trudnoće, brzo će veljača, a onda slavlje :D

----------


## fatamorgana

ajvice, Sanja79, naše drage trudnice!!! ~~~~~ do nebesa da do kraja sve prođe kako treba i da na svijet donesete zdrave bebice   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## palmica

ajvice, Sanja79, tako je lepo citati vase postove.
Uzivajte!!!

----------


## tuzna

i ja ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da vam se jos koja cura sa ove teme pridruzi.  :Kiss:

----------


## Dejana76

Drage moje,

ako koga zanima, slala sam upit za Njemacku kliniku u Istambulu, doktor koji je navodno extra strucnjak za azoo se zove EMRE BAKIRCIOGLU. Poslali smo sve nalaze i on nam je u principu rekao da su sanse 10-15%, cjena je 3250 evra. Samo ne znam koliko je klinika pouzdana i kakva joj je reputacija. Je li ko cuo sta o toj klinici?

Veliki pozdrav, narucito trudnicama  :Smile:  mnogo ste slatke

----------


## Natasa73

Dejana76, jesi li odustala od puta u Belgiju ?
Nista nisam cula u vezi tog doktora.Pozdrav svima a narocito azoo trudnicama.

----------


## Natasa73

Dejana76, ne znam sta bih ti rekla po pitanju klinike u Turskoj.Mi smo sad zapoceli u Gentu.Pa vidjecemo dokle cemo stici.Puno pozdrava

----------


## fatamorgana

Dejana76, molim te daj mi naziv klinike i ja ću ti to istražiti.   :Kiss:  
Inače, turci su jako napredni po tom pitanju.

----------


## tuzna

neko je jos jednom spominjao te klinike po Turskoj,ali znam i to da je papreno skupo i to je vjerojatno,pored udaljenosti,jedan od glavnih razloga sto nase cure ne idu tamo.
ne kraju krajeva,cure moje, ako koji spermij ima mislim da bi se on micro tese.om trebao naci i u Pronatalu , i u Gentu, i u Istambulu....
spominjem namjerno ove klinike ,jer su to one koje ,pouzdano znamo,rade micro,a imaju savremeniju tehnologiju.
a,s druge strane,mogu nam pricati sta hoce.sta mi znamo kakva je tehologija? niko nam je ne pokazuje,a i da mi ju neko pokaze, otkud da ja znam sta je trenutno top po tom pitanju?? razmisljala sam i o citavom postupku.....mogu da nam rade st ahoce.sreca pa su to ugledne klinike,i sreca sto mi ne razmisljamo o tome.
 :Kiss:  
P.S. je l da da sirim negativan naboj? a,bas sam vesela danas....  :Kiss:

----------


## misur

Drage djevojke,
ja sam nedavno spomenula Istanbul iz razloga sto je MM igrom slucaja bio na konzultacijama kod Dr. Schelgela. Jest da je to platio 500 dolara, ali htjela sam cuti sto misli najveci strucnjak za azoo na svijetu. Bez pretjerivanja  :Smile:  Da ponovim, on je prvi prije 10ak godina napavio microTESE, i kad ga je MM pitao koga moze preporuciti u Evropi spomenuo je dr. Bakircioglua u Istanbulu jer je Dr. B bio kod njega na usavrsavanju (i njega sam nasla na German Hospital) i dr. Gert Domle (ali njega nisam nasla, iako je rekao da misli da je on u Belgiji). 
E sad, ono sto je jos napomenuo je da on ne zna koliko dr. koji rade microTESE po Evropi rade onako kako on radi, jer nije isto kad procitas samo opis metode ili kad uistinu vidis kako se to radi. Iako mi idemo na konzultacije u Ghent, a dogovramo i u Pragu, ja sam najvise za opciju Istanbula jer je nama bitno naci spemije, a pri tome ne ugroziti razinu testosterona kod MM, koja je za sad ok. 
Ono sto me odvraca od Ghenta (znala sam da u Ghentu rade kaktiga microTESE jos prije par godina, ali su imali visok postotak pacijenata sa smanjenom proizvodnjom testosterona nakon biopsije i to me odbijalo, i jos uvijek nisam s njima nacisto) i Praga je to sto se uvijek ogradjuju kod povecanog FSH, a u rukama pravih strucnjaka to nije problem. I ljudi koji su strucni bi to morali znati.
Eto, ja nadugacko, ali i mene zanima nesto vise o toj klinici, i ne kuzim zasto je TM Dejana76 Dr. B dao tako male sanse, jer mi se cini da su ove dvije prethodne biopsije kod TM bile klasicnog tipa  :? 

Saljem vam cure i link na stranicu Dr. B, doduse to je nespretan prijevod s turskog na engleski, ali da se iscitat bit stvari:

http://translate.google.com/translat...ial%26hs%3DXS9

Ja cu se s njim mozda sutra cuti telefonski jer je danas praznik u Turskoj pa javim ako bude sto zanimljivo. Ne bih htjela nikoga odgovarati od postupka bilo gdje, jer sam i ja sama u nedoumici, ali mislim da je dobro znati koje sve opcije imamo, zar ne?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Drage djevojke,
> ja sam nedavno spomenula Istanbul iz razloga sto je MM igrom slucaja bio na konzultacijama kod Dr. Schelgela. Jest da je to platio 500 dolara, ali htjela sam cuti sto misli najveci strucnjak za azoo na svijetu. Bez pretjerivanja  Da ponovim, on je prvi prije 10ak godina napavio microTESE, i kad ga je MM pitao koga moze preporuciti u Evropi spomenuo je dr. Bakircioglua u Istanbulu jer je Dr. B bio kod njega na usavrsavanju (i njega sam nasla na German Hospital) i dr. Gert Domle (ali njega nisam nasla, iako je rekao da misli da je on u Belgiji). 
> E sad, ono sto je jos napomenuo je da on ne zna koliko dr. koji rade microTESE po Evropi rade onako kako on radi, jer nije isto kad procitas samo opis metode ili kad uistinu vidis kako se to radi. Iako mi idemo na konzultacije u Ghent, a dogovramo i u Pragu, ja sam najvise za opciju Istanbula jer je nama bitno naci spemije, a pri tome ne ugroziti razinu testosterona kod MM, koja je za sad ok. 
> Ono sto me odvraca od Ghenta (znala sam da u Ghentu rade kaktiga microTESE jos prije par godina, ali su imali visok postotak pacijenata sa smanjenom proizvodnjom testosterona nakon biopsije i to me odbijalo, i jos uvijek nisam s njima nacisto) i Praga je to sto se uvijek ogradjuju kod povecanog FSH, a u rukama pravih strucnjaka to nije problem. I ljudi koji su strucni bi to morali znati.
> Eto, ja nadugacko, ali i mene zanima nesto vise o toj klinici, i ne kuzim zasto je TM Dejana76 Dr. B dao tako male sanse, jer mi se cini da su ove dvije prethodne biopsije kod TM bile klasicnog tipa  :? 
> 
> Saljem vam cure i link na stranicu Dr. B, doduse to je nespretan prijevod s turskog na engleski, ali da se iscitat bit stvari:
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translat...ial%26hs%3DXS9
> ...




Vrlo interesantan post. Misur draga ti se rijetko javljaš, al kad se javiš baš se javiš!   :Kiss:  Hvala ti na tome. Hvala na ovim vrijednim informacijama. To za testosteron zaista nisam znala. Ja bih se inače najprije odlučila za Istanbul jer tamo sam i živjela izvjesno vrijeme, pa znam i jezik i td itd. Međutim, kako sam na Rodi saznala svašta korisno, niko nije baš spominjao Tursku, tako da ni ja nisam išla u tom pravcu. Međutim, sada si baš zaintrigirala. Što se tiče cijena u Turskoj, nije skuplje nego u Belgiji i dr. klinikama. Treba uzeti u obzir da se u Istanbulu može naći vrlo povoljan smještaj. Sada ću se malo zadati i oko te klinike i dr. Emre Bakircioglu. Da malo i to istražim. Misur, jako bih cijenila ako bi mi o svemu vezanome za tu kliniku i tvoja saznanja o microtese napisala na pp. Šta je uzrok azoospermije kod tm? Testosteron kod mm je bio u okviru referentnih vrijednosti prije biopsije u Sloveniji kod dr. Reša, sada sam zbunjena. Moram ga natjerat da izvadi nalaze, da vidimo kakvo je stanje sada sa testosteronom. Hvala još jednom što dijeliš svoja iskustva sa nama   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Sto se tice testosterona moram vam reci da bas u Gentu vode racuna da ne bi doslo da namalena proizvodnja istoga. Znaci kad je MM bio kod dr Evaerert on je rekao da bez kariotip i y delicije ne zeli da radi micro tese upravo zbog toga sto nakon svaku biopsiju testosteron se smanjiva jer tkivo se ne regenerira, upravo zbog toga nije preporucljivo da se radi biopsija 5 puta uzastopno (kao sto rade kod nas na Balkanu). Mislim da za ovo pitanje moze najolje da da odgovor nasa Sanja
Sto se tice ovo sto misur kaze da je dr Schelgel preporucije dr. Bakircioglua to mi je normalno pogotovo sto ovaj drugi je isao kod njega na usavrsenju i naravno da njega preporucuje.
I bas kao sto je tuzna rekla ili ima ili nema spermice, pa i sam Bog da sidje i da mu uradi biopsiju ako nema onda nema i trebamo se stime pomiriti!

----------


## tuzna

pa,da cure. vidite,niko nikaad nije nasao jedan spermij. ako ih se nade,to je relativno znacajna brojka za nas sa azoo dojagnozom. eh,sad,slazem se da je neko strucan vise,neko manje,ali ako ih nema-nema ih. i ,nazalost,bas nicim se ne mogu stvoriti. 
slazem se i da je,zbog ciste savjesti,lijepo otici i umiriti savjest,ako je ta klinika po vasem misljenju najbolja,a mozete si ju priustiti.
 :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

ne znam cure ne znam. ne mogu da budem pametna  :/ . Svaki dan satima istražujem čitam raspitujem, ne bih li šta novo saznala čula. Evo, nisam znala to za smanjivanje testosterona. Između ostaloga, da cure nisu istraživale ne bismo znale ni za Ghent, ni za Brisel ni, za Prag. Ja sam još uvijek u procesu sređivanja same sebe i šopanja mm raznoraznim medikamentima i pripravcima. Jučer sam bila kod jednog homeopate. Dao mi je neke kapi da mm pije po 10 kapi dnevno. Uglavnom za sve se hvatam što čujem.   :Sad:  . Nisam još definitivno odlučila gdje ćemo ići u postupak. Trenutno mi je Ghent aktuelan u glavi. Međutim, vidjet ćemo još. Ljubim vas sve redom. Ne znam šta bih bez vaših informacija.   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa73

Slazem se sa postom koji je napisala tuzna.Ako njih ima, onda ce ih biti i u Turskoj i na kraju svijeta.Ali ako ih nema, nema ih.
 Ne sporim strucnost.Puno pozdrava svima.

----------


## misur

ma da, drage moje, normalno je da smo u nedoumici gdje poc, i covjek se jednom mora za nesto odluciti, ne moze samo odustat da i ne proba, ali... marti i tuzna, vasi muzevi su radili klasicnu biopsiju i nisu nadjeni spermiji pa niste rekle "kad ih nisu nasli znaci da ih nema" nego ste kad ste saznale da postoji microTESE pomislile pa ajmo probati jos tu metodu. ono sto mene muci, odnosno vise MM, je da li cu ja, ako taj neki evropski urolog za kojeg se odlucimo nista ne nadje, reci pa ajmo onda u taj NY da rascistimo stvar do kraja! Naravno, to nam je nedostizno, ali gdje stati? Da imam para ne bih se dvoumila jer je na Cornellu uspjesnost kod NOA 25% (znaci tu je i onih 40% parova gdje ipak nisu nadjeni spermiji) - pa toliko vecina IVF centara ima bez te strasne dijagnoze - no za to nemam i tesko mi je donijeti odluku... 
Ali zato svima vama koje ste se odlucile gdje cete ili ste vec u postupku od srca zelim da vam uspije, jer rodine azootrudnice iz Praga , Ghenta i Bruxellesa su dokaz da stvar sljaka    :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## misur

fatamorgana, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## marti_sk

> ono sto mene muci, odnosno vise MM, je da li cu ja, ako taj neki evropski urolog za kojeg se odlucimo nista ne nadje, reci pa ajmo onda u taj NY da rascistimo stvar do kraja! Naravno, to nam je nedostizno, ali gdje stati? Da imam para ne bih se dvoumila jer je na Cornellu uspjesnost kod NOA 25% (znaci tu je i onih 40% parova gdje ipak nisu nadjeni spermiji) - pa toliko vecina IVF centara ima bez te strasne dijagnoze - no za to nemam i tesko mi je donijeti odluku...


Mi smo ovo resili vec i ovo nije tema na razgovor, ako ne nadju nista na ovu micro tesu namamo nameru da se MM muci sa idejom "sta bi bilo" i da trazimo drugog urologa, mi smo odlucili u taj slucaj da idemo na donaciju i gotovo tacka. 

I da mi, smo jako pomireni da mozda nista nece biti i to me u neku ruku smiruje, i imam mir...ako nam je tako pisano onda ja ne mogu s glavom u zid do nedogled

Kako i da je sretno nama bilo ma gdje god isli   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Nemam sta da dodam na vasu pricu... Iskreno, vjerujem da u Europi postoje i drugi centri gdje rade micro TESE, i mozda je neki profesionalniji i ima bolju uspjesnost, ali mi smo htjeli da posljednju biopsiju napravimo tamo gdje je to rutina i gdje se to radi svakodnevno. Gent je tu otkriven sasvim slucajno ali sa sretnim ishodom za mene. 
A sto se tice Istanbula- u potpunosti vas ohrabrujem da istrazite i tu mogucnost. Cornell nam je nedostizan (ne znam hoce li ikada i biti dostupan) i ne razmisljam o tome. Zasto sam napisala 'posljednju biopsiju'? Zato sto smo tako odlucili. Da nismo uspjeli, isli bismo na donora. Kraj price. 
Ako vas zanima vise klinika vani- raspitajte se na forumu  www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/ 
Britanke idu na sve moguce strane pa mozda bude korisno.

----------


## tuzna

> I da mi, smo jako pomireni da mozda nista nece biti i to me u neku ruku smiruje, i imam mir...ako nam je tako pisano onda ja ne mogu s glavom u zid do nedogled


moje je misljenje da ste smireni ne zato sto se mirite sa cinjenicom d anece biti spermija,nego sto imate kao back up opciju donora. 

misur,ti velis zasto nismo prihvatili da nem aspermija nakon biopsije u Mariboru? bili smo prihvatili,2 godine nismo nist aradili,niti isli na novu biopsiju,ali micro je drugacija,detaljnija,pouzdanija metoda od biopsije i sa vecim izgledima da se nadu spermiji. jedino je to razlog sto ju i radimo. vjeruj mi,ako ne bude spermija, stava sam da nema vise smisla niti piti bilo sta,niti covjeka nagovarati da se do besvijesti vrti u krug i svaki put iznova dozivljava takav poraz.
ako ih ne bude,ocito ih nema,nije niko toliki laik da ih ne moze naci,ako su vec tu.a,rekoh vec,ako ih nema-nema ih,pored moje najbolje volje,najstrucnijeg ljekara, svih preparata koje pije mm.
govorim sve ovo zato sto nisam sigurna koliko je,u situaciji kad nam svaki novcic treba,jer sve kosta tako mnogo,pametno placati put u istambul i micro 3200 e, a sam postupak micro je isti  i u Pragu.
opet kazem,ako imate dovoljno novaca,onda svakako idite tamo fdje vi mislite da je najbolje.
ja sam prag izabrala jer mislim da je opet najpovoljniji po cijeni,a uspjesnost je solidna.uvijek mi je tu negdje misao da je vrlo moguce da cemo morati u postupak opet,a  odakle toliko pare opet?  :Love:

----------


## Dejana76

Ne, nismo nikako odustali od Genta, samo smo morali pomjeriti konsultacije i sad su zakazane za 23.11. Upit sam poslala u Tursku cisto informativno, a sto se tice postotka, ovaj je jos i extra u poredjenju sa 0% koliko nam je dao dr u Gent...ali ipak smo se odlucili za Gent, mislim da imaju vise iskustva i to je bio prvi izbor i ne bih da ga mjenjam...da sta ne baksuziram   :Wink:

----------


## Natasa73

I ja tako mislim Dejana.Potpuno si u pravu.Puno pozdrava :D

----------


## lovro

Pozdrav svima,priključila sam se forumu u nadi da ćete mi pomoći sa svojim iskustvima budući da sam tek ušla u postupak na Vuk Vrhovcu.Može li mi netko objasniti kakav je TESA-ICSI postupak?Unaprijed hvala

----------


## mmaslacak

Opet ja za tobom   :Laughing:  
Ne znam dobro, ali evo izgooglala sam nešto.
Dakle TESA je testicular sperm aspiration, iliti ga punkcija testisa da se pronađu spermatozoidi, to se uglavnom radi kod dijagnoze azoospermia, ICSI ti je Intra Cytoplasmic Sperm Injection, znači da se spermatozoid sa mikroinjekcijom ubrizga direktno u jajnu stanicu.

----------


## mmaslacak

Također evo još malo na Rodi se pisalo o tome,
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...f5d06ab076f70b

----------


## lovro

Puno ti hvala,kod muža je dijagnosticirana azoospermija ,trebali bi kreniti u postupak pa me u biti puno toga zanima,malo me strah jer ne znam šta me čeka.

----------


## lovro

koliko je to sve bolno???

----------


## lovro

sa mnom je navodno sve u redu.hoću morati ići na kakve pretrage prije postupka?sorry ak sam dosadna,al se malo bojim.....  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ne znam što si do sada sve radila?
Punkcija kao punkcija je neugodna, ali obadvoje ćete na nju.Zavisi gdje ćete u potupak, negdje daju opću (žene), negdje lokalnu, negdje naživo..
Slobodno ukucaj u pretražnik gore na vrhu stranice sve što te zanima i otvoriće ti teme, razna iskustva, ovdje na Rodi ima svega.Tako sam i pronašla ovaj forum.
Onda kad ti izbaci temu sa željenim sadržajem tamo postavi pitanje, uvijek će ti netko odgovoriti.

----------


## Sanja79

Lovro, vas sljedeci korak je punkcija pa ako se nadje materijala onda se ide na ISCI. Ako se ne nadje materijala, savjetuje se biopsija. Medjutim, Nemoj se obeshrabriti jer po drzavnim klinikama u HR cesto ne zele da imaju posla s azoo parovima. 
Bolnost punkcije je individualna, ali i ako je bolna barem je kratkotrajna. Time cete utvrditi da li je rijec o opstruktivnoj ili neopstruktivnoj azoo. Opstruktivna ti je bolja varijanta, jer se proizvode ali ne mogu izici vani zbog neke opstrukcije, dok ne NOA komplikovana- problem je sa proizvodnjom pa postoji sansa da proizvodnje uopste nema.
TM je vjerovatno radio hormone pa ako mu je povisen FSH to moze ali ne mora naznaciti da je NOA. 
Moj savjet vam je da ne gubite puno vremena. Ako ne nadjes na dobar odgovor kod drzavnih klinika, ne gubi vrijeme, idi dalje. Imas puno stranih klinika koje se bave tim problemom. I da, ne pristajte na biopsiju u cisto dijagnosticke svrhe, tj. gdje nece zamrznuti uzorke koji se mogu iskoristiti u ICSI-ju (ne IVF i ne inseminacija).
I jos jedna najbitnija stvar je: nemojte gubiti nadu!

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, sinoć sam poslala e-mail dr. Bakircioglu u Istanbul. Objasnila sam mu naš slučaj i tražila mišljenje i prognozu. Također, zamolila sam ga da podijeli sa nama svoja iskustva koja je imao sa parovima sa sličnim problemom.   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

svi cekamo njegov odgovor!  :Kiss:

----------


## Vivach

> svi cekamo njegov odgovor!


Uzela si mi riječ iz usta   :Smile:  

Ja vam curice moje drage ne pišem baš često jer se kod nas trenutno ne događa ništa značajno, MM-a šopam raznoraznim pripravcima, sebi sam nabavila matičnu mliječ... 
Sve se premišljamo di krenuti, taman da smo pred odlukom kada iskrsne neka nova klinika i novi doktor specijalist za microTESE i opet smo na početki   :Grin:  

Definitivno je da ćemo do proljeća ipak počekati, MM će tada ponovo vaditi hormone da vidimo ima li kakvih promjena pa onda krenuti u akciju. Nekako nas vuče Belgija (Gent ili Brussel), ali ništa drugo nije isključeno.

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba i   :Kiss:

----------


## lovro

Cure,puno vam hvala.Situacija je kod nas ovakva :Shock: pstrukcijska azoospermija sa održanom spermato i spermiogenezom.koliko sam shvatila to i nije tako loše u našem slučaju.sutra idemo na Vuk Vrhovec pa ćemo vidjeti.Sretno svima i hvala  :Smile:

----------


## misur

> Drage moje, sinoć sam poslala e-mail dr. Bakircioglu u Istanbul. Objasnila sam mu naš slučaj i tražila mišljenje i prognozu. Također, zamolila sam ga da podijeli sa nama svoja iskustva koja je imao sa parovima sa sličnim problemom.


Hej, draga, drzim fige da prognoza bude odlicna! 
Ja sam se u petak cula s doktorom B. telefonom i ostavio je na mene jako dobar dojam, stvarno je simpa i susretljiv, i vrlo pozitivan, sto je u nasem slucaju ne rijetkost, nego raritet! 
Jedina mana je to sto oni ne rade donora, pa je sistem sljedeći: zena se stimulira kao da ima spermija, prije microTESE jos jednom se analizira ejakulat pa ako nesto nadju operacija se otkazuje (kako je MM u 2 navrata imao spermije u talogu on ce tijekom ta 2 tjedna stimulacije barem 2 puta dati ejakulat pa ce ako nesto nadju smrznut), ako ipak nema nista prvo se radi microTESE pa onda ako se nesto nadje zena ide na punkciju. Ako nadju spermije visak tkiva smrzavaju za eventualni novi pokusaj, pri cemu je kod njih postotak trudnoca kod zena do 35 godina kod kojih su barem 4 jajne stanice punktirane 50-55%. Imaju i PDG ako netko treba/zeli, nisam sigirna za IMSI. Maksimalno vracaju 3 embrija jer je to zakonska regulativa, no postuju i zelju parova ako zele 1 ili 2.
Netko je spomenuo Brruxelles pa samo nagalsavam da tamo ne rade microTESE, vec klasicnu biopsiju.
Sretno svima 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Draga lovro na konju ste!!!
Blago vama ako mogu tako da kazem.Dobro si shvatila, vazno je da se odvija proces stvaranja spermatozoida.Kod nas i mnogih ovdje , tesko se nalaze i biopsijom.Tako da, za vas ipak ima nade.Bas mi je drago.Puno pozdrava i nastavljajte dalje.Sretno.  :Love:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

:Bye:   heeej!
evo, dugo, dugo nisam ništa pisala, pa rekoh ajde da se javim, da vas pozdravim i napišem par rečenica.
Ja sam još uvijek ovakva  :? 
Nisam smislila kojim putem da krenem. Kod Reša nas čeka još jedna epruveta plivača, u međuvremenu sam saznala da su mi se u dojkama nagomilale ciste, kako ongologica kaže, od hormonske stimulacije... Sad mm ne želi da više uzimam stimulaciju, a kako da onda dobijem dobru jajnu stanicu? (A i sa svom stimulacijom od 30menopura ja dobim 5 jajnih stanica, od toga 1 embrio)... bezveze. 
Tako da ja uopće ne znam gdje da krenem. Čak smo razmišljali da odemo u Brisel ali iskreno kad počnem razmišljati o tome kako da to sve izvedem, koja je procedura za tamo... pa kako ću sve to uz posao obaviti? Kako ste vi uspjele? Ima neki link, ak ste o tome pisale već da pročitam?
Mene ozbiljno ulovi grč u trbuhu kad pomislim da treba opet ići ponovno. Kad bi bar znala da imam šanse za dobre jajne stanice, smrzliće, nešto konkretno... a ovako kad nakon svega dobijem jedva jedan embrio, pa ja poludim skroz!
Svi nešto pitaju kad ćete opet? Kad ćete bebu? Ja to više ne mogu slušat.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ko da je više stalo njima nego meni.  :/    :Sad:

----------


## eliza

Drage moje,
redovno vas pratim i citam posto sam i sama do nedavno bila u vasoj kozi, bila sam i tu na forumu sa istim upitima i nedoumicama, sa istim strahom i neopisivom zeljom da uspemo, pa vas zelim ohrabriti i dati podstreka za dalju borbu, jer eto nama se posrecilo i to iz prvog pokusaja. Zapravo citam da spominjete Nemacku Kliniku u Istanbulu, to je zapravo Bahceci Klinika gde smo tacno pre 2 godine bili na konsultacijama, i nakon 3,4 meseca zapoceli ICSI postupak i MM je uradjen microtese i naravno sve je proslo bolje nego u nasim najoptimisticnim ocekivanjima: nakon stimulacije dobili smo 24 JS od kojih 17 super kvalitete, 3 embriona vracena, osmostanicna, kvalitete A, 14 smrzlica i dalje cekaju u Istanbulu. Sto se tice zahvata microtese, doktor koji je obavio zahvat bio je prezadovoljan (njegovo ime je Tansel Kaplancan, mlad, fin doktor, bio na usavrsavanju u Nemackoj bas za microtese)  imajuci u vidu da je nasao spermije super kvalitete, tako nam je bar on rekao, i jos ostalo za zamrznuti nakon postupka. I ja sam se dugo dvoumila gde krenuti, tada je na ovom topicu bilo i nekih drugih cura poput mummy-s, v&v, i vecina njih se opredelila za Prag, gde se kao back up moze iskoristiti i opcija donora, naravno ako je par OK sa tom opcijom. I nama je ta opcija bila OK, ali zamislite na konsultacijama, valjda od ushicenja sto cemo uskoro biti u postupku, i sto smo dobili od DR. Tansela velike sanse da ce biti spermica (caK 60%) nismo ni pitali za opciju donora. I tek kasnije kada smo vec bili u postupku saznali smo da je bilo koje doniranje, JS ili spermija u Istanbulu zabranjena zakonom, da se parovi koji su zainteresovani za postupak sa donorom upucuju u njihovoj klinici na Kipru gde je to sve legalno, ali nisam sigurna dali tamo rade isti doktori, ili je neka druga ekipa u pitanju. Ovde gde ja zivim Istanbul je sto se tice IVF, ICSI najpopularniji i vecina parova, ako im to finansije dozvoljavaju zavrse na kraju tamo. Jos jedna olaksavajuca okolnost u ovoj "Istanbulskoj" prici je to sto klinika ima svoje prevodioce, sa nama je bila jedna veoma prijatna gospodja, koja nam je pomogla bukvalno u svemu, pocevsi od komunikacije sa osobljem (iako vecina DR bez problema komunicira na eng) pa do nabavke terapije, hotelskog smestaja, cak se i bila ponudila ako mi je frka sa davanjem inekcija da ce ona svaki dan to obaviti. Ali nije bilo potrebe, MM se bio usavrsio na davanju istih, imala sam utisak da mu je i bilo strasno fora, pravio se vazan   :Grin:  Uh, kad se setim, oci su mi pune suza verujte mi. I da skratim ishod cele ove price su dve mamine princeze, koje sutra slave 1 rodjendan, a danas je jedna mamina srecica prohodala, druga puze po stanu ne mozemo je stici, sve u svemu dve preslatke i zdrave curice. Iskreno se nadam da ce svaka od vas naci put do vase bebice, neko kraci neko duzi, onako kako nam je Bog odredio, nemojte odustati i onda kada vama se cini da je sve izgubljeno.

----------


## tuzna

ovo defintivno daje snagu za borbu!
hvala sto si sa nama podijelila iskustvo!  :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Draga eliza, kakva divna prica!!!
Oci su mi zasuzile...
Istina, ponekad mi se ucini da je sve uzalud, a onda opet odnekud dobijem snagu.Puno srece  tvojim bebama a tebi svako dobro.

----------


## ivica_k

draga eliza, hvala što si se javila i podijelila s nama svoju sreću!  :Heart:   :Heart:  
sretan rođendan malim princezama i neka lijepo rastu!

----------


## palmica

draga eliza, fantasticna prica.
Zelim vam sve najbolje. 
Srecan rodjendan tvojim princezama.

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, dobila sam odgovor od dr. Bakircioglu (btw, to je doktor kolega doktora Tanera koji je radio micro TESE Elizinom suprugu). Rekao je da je micro TESE jedini način na koji se spermatozoidi mogu dobiti kod slučajeva kao što je moj suprug. Naveo je također, da kod ljudi koji su bili podvrgnuti kemo i radio terapiji uglavnom nakon 5 godina dolazi do pojave spermatozoida u ejakulatu (što kod nas nije slučaj) i da nam preporučuje micro TESE. Rekao je da je imao slučajeve kao što je moj suprug i da je nalazio spermatozoide. Kao primjer mi je naveo slučaj muškarca na kojem je obavio micro TESE u januaru 2009. prilikom posjete Baselu u Švicarskoj (kao predavač) i našli su spermiće i zaledili ih za ICSI.

----------


## misur

Draga Eliza, cestitam ti na dva mala anđela   :Heart:  
Poslala sam ti pp pa ako ti tvoje curice daju malo vremena, molim te mi odgovori.   :Kiss:

----------


## nami

draga eliza,
tako mi je drago što si se javila jer sam nedavno listala svoje zabilješke i vidjela da si spomenula tu njemačku kliniku u Istambulu ali od tada te više nisam čula. Vjesti su predivne i želim tebi i tvojim princezama puno sreće. Naravno hvala ti na informacijama (korisnim i pozitvnim)  :Kiss:

----------


## Vivach

Eliza, predivne vijesti  Puno sreće tebi i tvojim princezama   :Heart:  

Doista, priče poput tvoje svima nama ostalima daju još više hrabrosti i snage za daljnju borbu...

----------


## eliza

Hvala puno na cestitkama,
rodjendan je super prosao, slavljenice su prelepo izgledale, pa naravno kada je mama bila zaduzena za style-ing  :Grin:  
p.s misur imas pp

----------


## eliza

misur, fatamorgana 
proverite da li vam je inbox pun, jer su pp koje sam poslala i dalje u mom outboxu.

----------


## fatamorgana

Eliza hvala ti draga na ppovima. U outboxu ti stoje sve dok se mi ne ulogujemo. Misur se ovih dana ne može javiti jer je otišla u Belgiju.   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

cure, ode nam tema u helać!!

podižem je malo   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
bravo,Fato!
ne dajmo nasu statistiku!  :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

evo da i tu javim

MM napravio test za Y delicije, rezultat je SUPER  :D  :D , jos kario tip da bude dobar i nitko sretniji od nas

----------


## tuzna

marti,super!!! :D

----------


## Sanja79

Marti, super vijesti!
 :D

----------


## Vivach

I od mene  :D  za super nalaz!

----------


## fatamorgana

i ja  :D za nalaz y mikrodelecija

----------


## Natasa73

Cao svima, dosli prije skoro mjesec dana sa konsultacija iz Genta, a jos nema odgovora!!!
Da li je to uobicajno?Pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Cao svima, dosli prije skoro mjesec dana sa konsultacija iz Genta, a jos nema odgovora!!!
> Da li je to uobicajno?Pozdrav svima




Nataša, ja bih ih ponovo kontaktirala za svaki slučaj   :Kiss:

----------


## anE

pozz svima...
imam par pitanja, a znam da vi imate odgovor, pa bi vas molila za malu pomoć
suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoo, ali mu je u testisu pronađeno nešto spermija...sada nas je dr. Čolak poslao dr. Alebiću na TESA-ICSI. Odmah su me naručili 6. dan menstruacije (27.11) za pregled i obradu...e sad...mene zanima da li je moguće da počnu sa oplodnjom odmah u ovom ciklusu ili se na to čeka, čeka, čeka... e da...rekli su mi da ćemo ići u modificiranom prirodnom ciklusu...da li to znači da neću morati primati nikakvu terapiju prije oplodnje...eto toliko od mene...nadam se da ćete mi dati koji odgovor...hvala, hvala, hvala   :Bye:

----------


## palmica

Devojke, je li neka od vas dobila odgovor od dr Bakircioglu iz Turske.
I na koji mail ste mu pisale?
Mi mu pisali na emre@emrebakircioglu.com pre desetak dana, ali jos nije odgovorio.
fatamorgana, na koji si mu ti mail pisala?

----------


## fatamorgana

emre@emrebakircioglu.com

evo e-mail adrese putem koje ja komuniciram sa dr. Bakircioglu. Ja sam njemu već dva puta pisala i dobila sam odgovor nakon dva dana.

----------


## misur

> pozz svima...
> imam par pitanja, a znam da vi imate odgovor, pa bi vas molila za malu pomoć
> suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoo, ali mu je u testisu pronađeno nešto spermija...sada nas je dr. Čolak poslao dr. Alebiću na TESA-ICSI. Odmah su me naručili 6. dan menstruacije (27.11) za pregled i obradu...e sad...mene zanima da li je moguće da počnu sa oplodnjom odmah u ovom ciklusu ili se na to čeka, čeka, čeka... e da...rekli su mi da ćemo ići u modificiranom prirodnom ciklusu...da li to znači da neću morati primati nikakvu terapiju prije oplodnje...eto toliko od mene...nadam se da ćete mi dati koji odgovor...hvala, hvala, hvala


Draga anE,
ne znam cemu takva zurba, ako je opstruktivna azoospermija svakako bi TM trebao napraviti analizu gena za cisticnu fibrozu, ako je neopstruktivna onda je to bingo da TM ima spermije vec punkcijom, i onda samo naprijed! Ja bih rekla da mozda nisi vec u ovom ciklusu u postupku jer se terapija pa i klomifeni prima od 3. dana ciklusa (ja bih rekla da je to modificirani prirodni ciklus). Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## misur

Drage djevojke, a posebno one koje se spremaju put *Genta* jer vjeruju da se tamo radi microTESE, morat cu vas razocarati da se unatrag 2 godine tamo *ne* *radi microTESE* vec obicna visestruka biopsija. Mi smo bili u pon na konzultacijama kod prof. Gerrisa i poprilicno se iznenadili kad nam je to covjek rekao. Naime, oni su zakljucili da je cost iliti effort/benefit za njihovu ustanovu premali da bi cijelu masineriju (operacijski mikroskop..) upogonili za microTESE, a razlika u postotku pacijenata kod kojih su nadjeni spermiji je bila za njihove pojmove ocito premala. Prof. G je doduse napomenuo da na zahtjev pacijenata mogu napraviti microTESE, ali to im nije rutina pa stoga to gubi smisao. Iznenadio se kad sam spomenula da znam za djevojku koja je bila prije ljeta i da je njenom muzu radjen microTESE, pitao me za ime koje ja naravno, ne znam, ali da je to njemu prva vijest. Stoga Sanja79, mislim da si imala veeeeliku srecu! 
Samo cu jos jednom napomenuti da u Gentu kod 2 od 3 pacijenta ne nadju spermije, dok uz microTESE (Schlegel, Istanbul, Japan, Egipat) kod 2 od 3 pacijenta nadju spermije. Za Prag ne znam, ali djevojkama koje se odluce ici tamo savjetujem da budu uporne pa makar i dosadne jer ocito razni doktori na razne nacine dozivljavaju microTESE.

----------


## anE

> anE prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pozz svima...
> imam par pitanja, a znam da vi imate odgovor, pa bi vas molila za malu pomoć
> suprugu je dijagnosticirana azoo, ali mu je u testisu pronađeno nešto spermija...sada nas je dr. Čolak poslao dr. Alebiću na TESA-ICSI. Odmah su me naručili 6. dan menstruacije (27.11) za pregled i obradu...e sad...mene zanima da li je moguće da počnu sa oplodnjom odmah u ovom ciklusu ili se na to čeka, čeka, čeka... e da...rekli su mi da ćemo ići u modificiranom prirodnom ciklusu...da li to znači da neću morati primati nikakvu terapiju prije oplodnje...eto toliko od mene...nadam se da ćete mi dati koji odgovor...hvala, hvala, hvala  
> 
> 
> Draga anE,
> ne znam cemu takva zurba, ako je opstruktivna azoospermija svakako bi TM trebao napraviti analizu gena za cisticnu fibrozu, ako je neopstruktivna onda je to bingo da TM ima spermije vec punkcijom, i onda samo naprijed! Ja bih rekla da mozda nisi vec u ovom ciklusu u postupku jer se terapija pa i klomifeni prima od 3. dana ciklusa (ja bih rekla da je to modificirani prirodni ciklus). Sretno



ja stvarno neznam da li ima opstruktivnu ili neopstruktivnu azoo...ništa o tome ne piše u nalazima...a dr je spominjao modificirani prirodni ciklus u kontekstu da nema potrebe mene tretirati nikakvim terapijama, s obzirom da je sa mnom sve ok....a što se tiče ove analize gena što si mi spominjala, ne znam da li je to to, ali slali su ga na rebro na pretrage CFTR-DNA i nalazi su super...nije nosioc nikakve mutacije gena, niti delecija y kromosoma...pa sam zato mislila da bi možda mogli ovim ciklusaom krenuti u oplodnju, a sve mi je to ipak nepoznato...

----------


## linalena

Mi baš čekamo te iste nalaze s Rebra, trebali bi biti gotovi 8.12
mene jako strah, jer i njegov brat ima azoo pa da stvarno nije kaj u genima

sljedeći tjedan idem ja prvi put na VV

----------


## Sanja79

Posto sam ja bila ta sretnica, moram reci da nama isti dr Gerris rekao da ce nama raditi micro TESE. Stavise, mi smo morali dostaviti potvrdu za nas Fond zdravstvenog osiguranja u kojoj je jasno pisalo da ce nam uraditi upravo micro TESE jer se TESE moze napraviti bilo gdje (za odobravanje lijecenja vani). Osim toga on nas je uvjerio na konsultacijama da je to rutina kod njih. Posto tecno govorim engleski jezik - znam da nije moglo doci do zabune prilikom konsultacija a poslije su to potvrdili napismeno. Ovo sto je tebi rekao mi je paf!  :shock: 
Nama je on takodje rekao da su vrlo male sanse, ali ako mi bas zelimo- napravice biopsiju. 
Bas me zanima sta je ostalima receno u Gentu... Marti, Natasa...

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Sanja,

maloprije sam pročitala tvoj post i vidjela sam da spominješ odobrenje za liječenje Zdravstvenog Fonda. Možeš li mi molim te napisati nešto o tome? Da li je to vezano za njihovo učešće u plaćanju postupka ili nešto drugo? Obzirom da si iz BiH, baš me zanima da li se mi možemo išta okoristiti sredstvima iz Fonda?

Hvala velika,

 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

pocinjem se pitati sta je vis emicro ,a sta nije.
jednom sam i ja citala da se u micro koristi taj neki mikroskop,ali uopce ne kuzim sta rade s anjima:pregledaju materijal ili direktno sjemene kanalice?(mada mi ovo drugo zvuci malo :shock:  :shock: )
eh,sad ,ja sam dr Mardesica pitala rade li micro tese,rekao da.ali,u cjeniku ne pise micro tese,nego tese,cini mi se.
pisala sam vam sta su meni objansili da rade u Pragu,sanja rekla da su to radili njima,na slican nacin,ali iskreno....veze nemam sta je micro!

krenuli smo u prag,sta bude,bude. stvarno nemam vise strpljenja,nerava,vremena da istrazujem,zovem,narucujem se i od trenutka odluke za kliniku,do samog postupka prode jos pola godine,pa jos ako to kosta 10 000 KM(sto je oko 36 000 kn),ili cak i duplo vise,a nikad nisis siguran kakav ishod ce imat postupak,pa se i prije pocetka pocnes opterecivati sta akone uspije,odakle pare za novi postupak....pa,dokle vise,cure? imamo i mi svoje limite,granice,pragove tolerancije!
definitivno se covjek umori od svega,od traganja za tim jednim spermijem....

----------


## Dejana76

Zaista ne mogu da vjerujem da nikom prije nisu rekli da ne rade micro-tese. Znam da u Briselu ne rade, vec rade visestruke biopsije ali su to i napisali na svojoj web stranici. MM je radio 2x klasicnu biopsiju na oba testisa, a koliko sam upucena kod micro otvore citav testis i tim operacionim mikroskopm pregledaju sve kanalice sto je ogromna razlika. Mi idemo za Gent 21.11. pa da vidimo sta ce nam reci, ako je klasicna icemo negdje drugo, mozda Istambul ali zaista ne mogu da vjerujem da bi se tako igrali sa ljudima jer sam ja u svom pismu strogo naglasila da zelimo micro-tese.

----------


## marti_sk

I mi smo naglasili u pismo da zelimo micro tese i zato su nas pozvali. Sve vreme na konsulatacijama smo pricali o micro tesu i da zato idemo ovoliki put jer oni imaju tu opciju. Zato je i doktor rekao da su nam potrebni jos nalaze o y microdelicije i cariotip kako ne bi radili micro tesu badava. Stvarno nisu nam nista rekli o tome da oni ne rade micro tesu.
Bas cu ih pitati kad im poslajemo rzultate da nam potvrde da ce se raditi micro tesu

----------


## Sanja79

Fato, ovdje sam pisala o refundiranju:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=84309

----------


## misur

> misur prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anE prvotno napisa
> ...


Onda je opstruktivna, i super je da nema delecije tog gena, to je najbolja kombinacija u azooprici. Mozda ce raditi prirodni ciklus, ako imas redovite ovulacije, samo se opusti i prepusti.

----------


## anE

hvala ti misur...kod mene je sve u redu, ciklusi su mi redoviti, tako da se nadam da će uskoro početi sa oplodnjom....hvala ti još jednom   :Trep trep:   :Trep trep:   :Trep trep:

----------


## misur

> Posto sam ja bila ta sretnica, moram reci da nama isti dr Gerris rekao da ce nama raditi micro TESE. Stavise, mi smo morali dostaviti potvrdu za nas Fond zdravstvenog osiguranja u kojoj je jasno pisalo da ce nam uraditi upravo micro TESE jer se TESE moze napraviti bilo gdje (za odobravanje lijecenja vani). Osim toga on nas je uvjerio na konsultacijama da je to rutina kod njih. Posto tecno govorim engleski jezik - znam da nije moglo doci do zabune prilikom konsultacija a poslije su to potvrdili napismeno. Ovo sto je tebi rekao mi je paf!  :shock: 
> Nama je on takodje rekao da su vrlo male sanse, ali ako mi bas zelimo- napravice biopsiju. 
> Bas me zanima sta je ostalima receno u Gentu... Marti, Natasa...


Nazalost, nama je prilicno jasno rekao da microTESE njima nije rutina (i ja jako dobro govorim engleski, a u razgovoru je ispalo da bolje vladam andrologijom od njega, jer je on ipak samo ginekolog), i da iako oni po zelji pacijenta mogu to napraviti, on nam to ne preporuca, jer je za dobro izvedeni microTESE bitna upravo rutina. On je doduse spominjao micro i macro TESE u smislu uzimanja manjeg ili veceg komadica tkiva, ali to je daleko od onoga sto ta kratica u literaturi uistinu predstavlja. Usput budi receno, i ja sam u pismu napomenula da zelim microTESE, a sad razmisljam da im napisem da zelim svojih 100 eura nazad jer su krajnje neprofesionalni. Ako zelis biti sigurna da nije bilo zabune na tvojim konzultacijama pitaj dr. G da li je tvom muzu radjen microTESE za koji je pitala pacijentica koja je u pon bila na konzultacijama. I dalje mislim da si velika sretnica, i zelim ti da te takva sreca i dalje prati   :Smile:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Fato, ovdje sam pisala o refundiranju:
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=84309




Hvala Sanja79   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Misur, hvala na dobrim zeljama. 
Ono sto mogu reci a sto sam stalno govorila je da je najbitnije povjerenje u doktore kod kojih ste u postukpu.
Ja sam imala neograniceno povjerenje i mislim da je i to uticalo na nas uspjeh. 
Drago mi je sto si dobila dobre informacije i neces gubiti vrijeme niti novac. Zelim ti srecu u Istanbulu, ili gdje god da odlucite da idete u postupak. 
Nakon ovoga, citala sam dosta o samom postupku micro TESE i vidim da je moguce da se razlicito tumaci u razlicitim klinikama. Npr. u Velikoj Britaniji se takodje radi ali ne na isti nacin kao u Cornellu (drugaciji, slabiji mikroskop). 
Sada se postavlja pitanje koliko vjerno bilo gdje rade taj postupak (ako u UK nemaju novca za nabavku tako preciznog mikroskopa) osim dr Schlegela u Cornellu (koji je otac tog postupka). Takodje sam cula da u Istanbulu ima jos nekoliko klinika koje rade taj postupak (Jinemed, Memorial Hospital). 
Koliko sam upucena, u Cornellu takodje propisuju i terapiju za muskarce prije biopsije (tipa klomifena ili Arimidexa, koji je MM koristio bez ikakvih rezultata)  sa detaljnim zdravstvenim pregledom oba partnera u njihovoj klinici. 
Ja sam malo zbunjena i nisam nacisto jos kako se osjecam u pogledu saznanja razlicitih tumacenja. 
S jedne strane, zao mi je sto ce ta klinika izgledati neprofesionalna (a ja jos nisam vidjela profesionalnije osoblje), a s druge strane sam im zahvalna zbog ovog bebaca koji mi se vrti u stomaku.
Bilo kako bilo, drago mi je sto cure imaju izbora i mogu da donesu odluku svojom glavom, a da slijepo ne prate druge. Na kraju, preporucila bih svakome da najprije izaberu Cornell jer sam zakljucila da, nakon ovog otkrica, samo tamo mozete napraviti pravu micro TESE. Toliko mogu reci na tu temu.

----------


## tuzna

da..... :/ na moju zalost,moram se sloziti sa sanjom. vjerojatno niko,osim tih u Istambulu,ne radi pravu micro,tj.ne radi ono sto taj pojam izvorno znaci,nego rade ono sto oni nazivaju micro tese-om. ne mogu da ne primijetim da su svi ljekari kod kojih idemo mnogo educirani i profesionalni,pa ne vjerujem da ne znaju sta pojam micro tese znaci.nehumano mi je sto svi oni iskoristavaju slabost svih nas i serviraju nam ono sto njima odgovara,znajuci da nismo ljekari,pa i ne znamo  koliko je tacno to sto nam pricaju i  prezentiraju....pomalo sam i razocarana,ali mi krecemo u postupak,sad je vec kasno za povratak,nazalost.  :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Drage saborke,
i mi smo vec u proceduri sa Gentom i   :Kiss:  *ne mislim* da sam na krivom putu.Osoblje je fenomenalno,osjecala sam se prijatno.A meni je to za pocetak i vise nego dovoljno.Pa valjda oni znaju zasto sam dosla i sta da rade!!!
Nisam im prvi slucaj.Toliko.Puno pozdrava svima.[/i][/url][/u]

----------


## cvijetak77

pozdrav svima,

vec duze vrijeme vas pratim ali ne  usudjujem se nista pisati iako mi je dosta vasih informacija pomoglo.
MM i ja idemo u Istanbul krajem mjeseca. Radicemo famozni tese pa zato sam i odlucila da podijelim sa vama informacije koje sam dobila od doktora na tu temu. Ja vise ne znam sta da mislim, zato i nisam nista pisala jer sam odlucila vjerovati doktoru i klinici pa sta nam bog da. Evo kopiram vam dio mail-a koji se odosi na objasnjenje kako to oni rade pa sami prosudite da li je to to. Doktor govori odlicno engleski ali mu pisanje nije jaca strana ali nadam se da cete uhvatiti smisao.

 What is TESE?(Testicular Sperm Extraction) 

İt means taking the sperm from it's origin, from testis.In some cases of severe oligospermia like your husband itis better to take sperm from testis rather than ejeculate.
Some studies showed us that pregnancy rate is higher when testicular sperm is used for ICSI.TESE is done under general anesthesia with magnifaying microscope.Testis is open ,than with microscope  guidance best spermatogenetic areas choosen,tha spermatozoais taken from this area.In ejeculate there may be less motile with  poor morphology sperm is  avaliable you have no chance to select best sperm for ICSI .We can do ICSI what is  only in ejeculate of sperm.TESE gives us option to select better one because in severe oligospermia you can find much more sperm in testis so you  have Chance to select and find more sperm!

----------


## Dejana76

Ovaj postupak bi trebao biti micro, jer je drugacije bar kako dr opisuje od onog sto je MM radjeno 2 puta. Kod klasicne biopsije odrezu komadic tkiva i to provjeravaju.

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Cvijetak,

drago mi je što ste se odlučili za Istanbul. Možeš li mi molim te reći u koju kliniku idete, s kim ste dogovorili sve detalje oko postupka, gdje ćete odsjesti i td itd? Ovo te pitam jer i ja planiram sa mm vrlo skoro u Istanbul,

hvala unaprijed i puno sreće,

pozdrav

----------


## cvijetak77

Eh ovako,

klinika se zove Florence Nightingale, radi se o privatnoj klinici koja zapravo ima četiri svoje zgrade a ova u koju mi idemo je u dijelu grad koji se zove Sisly.
Oni imaju ugovor sa hotelom koji je u blizini bolnice, u Istanbulu je naravno to vrlo bitno, smještaj je 40E za dvoje, noćenje i doručak, što je odlična cijena mada mislim da smještaj i nije neki ali preživićemo. 
Doktor je vrlo ljubazan, nije bas ažuran na odgovaranju e-mailom pa smo većnu stvari dogovarali telefonski s tim da smo mi već bili na pregledu i tada smo ustvari dogovorili detalje oko postupka. Tamo ćemo biti dvije sedmice, to je malo nezgodno zbog posla ali ne može drugačije. Da, doktor govori eng a imaju i sestru koja govori naš, ne baš najbolje ali može pomoći ako zatreba. 
Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla ako želiš pošalji pp ako te bilo šta interesuje, mi idemo za 10 dana pa mogu se raspitati ako te nešto posebno interesuje.

----------


## cvijetak77

Pametnica, glavnu stvar nisam napisala

evo cijena koje je doktor meni poslao, mislim da je to ono što bi i vi eventualno radili

   IVF TREATMENT PRİCE :  2350  US dollars (all is included)  

   TESE: ıf ıt is required      1000 us dollars

   IVF medication:             1200 dollars  

tu još pored hotela i hrane dodaš avio karte koje ako ranije rezervišete možete dobiti nešto povoljnije.

----------


## tuzna

slusajte sad ovo: danas sam uradila uzv, i endometr. 2 mm,na jajnicima ima par malih do 3mm folikula. sad bih ja to trebala javit danici,danica lazarovskoj, i ond ada daju zeleno svjetlo da primim prvu injekciju puregona. ali.....nekakav opticki kabal je prekinut i ne mogu uspostavit mdunarodnu vezu , tako da ne mogu da dobijem danicu.mislim,kakav peh!!!
poslala mail mardesicu,nije jos odgovorio, ne znam smijem li se usudit da si to dam kad stignem doma,jer je stanje onako kako su rekli da treba biti na danasnjem uzvu da bih mogla primit prvu injekciju stimulacije...
mislim,sva sam :shock:  :shock: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, mozes skypom nazvati ako imas skype nalog i kreditnu karticu. Osim sto ti je jeftinije, neces zavisiti od telefonskih veza.

----------


## Natasa73

Drustvo, stigao je danas odgovor iz Genta i to postom.Misle da nakon 2 bezuspjesne biopsije nema indikacija za microTESE.
Da, dobro ste cule, znaci da rade microTESE.POZDRAV SVIMA

----------


## palmica

Natasa73,
Uh, draga, pa sta sad planirate.
Jel' mozete da insistirate da ipak radite micro tese?

----------


## tuzna

sretn svima!
nakon svih peripetija,i nakon sto nisam nikog u pronatalu nisam mogla kontaktirati,jer  nije bilo ok sa vezama, nakon danasnjeg uzv i tankog endometrija i na jajnicima par folikula od 3 mm, smatrala sam da je to ok down regulacija,tj da je supresija uradila svoje, mm mi je oiknuo prvu injekciju puregona>! :D 
2 h je setao oko mene i molio da jos samo pola sata odlozimo pikanje  :Laughing:  
uglavnom,nakon sto sam povisila ton,hrabro je zgrabio injekciju i piknuo meQ!
malo pece,ali nista nepodnosljivo.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Cestitke za hrabrog muza i pikalicu!  :D 
Natasa, sta cete sada dalje?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Drustvo, stigao je danas odgovor iz Genta i to postom.Misle da nakon 2 bezuspjesne biopsije nema indikacija za microTESE.
> Da, dobro ste cule, znaci da rade microTESE.POZDRAV SVIMA




Nataša73, nemojte se obeshrabriti! Treba gurati dalje.   :Love:

----------


## regina78

ne mogu da se ne javim... za pocetak veliki   :Love:  svim mojim hrabrim curama
Nataša73 po meni nije to razlog da vas odbiju, ako zelis mozete inzistirat i ipak odradit to, naravno ako zelite jer ipak vi placate  :Kiss: 
cvijetak77 ne mogu virovat da tamo tako jeftino a svi pricaju kako uzasno skupo  :? jesi sigurna da su te cijene u dolarima a ne eurima?
kako to da vi sa oligo uopce idete tako daleko i to na TESE?!

----------


## cvijetak77

regina 78

cijene su sigurno u USD, to je to. 
A kod nas je teski oblik oligo sa samo dva tri plivaca  u ejakulatu tako da su odmah predložili TESE jer su tako puno veće šanse da nađu kvalitetne spermije s tim da će na dan punkcije prvo uzeti uzrak ejakulata pa ako ponovo bude isti nalaz onda rade TESE a ako se situacija popravi, prolazimo bez TESE  :Smile:

----------


## eliza

Pozdrav cure,
mozda bih mogla da vam pomognem u vezi troskova celog postupka u TR, pa ako se dobro secam ICSI je otprilike 2000EUR, a ne USD, microtese 850EUR i terapija varira od 800 - 1200EUR i jos treba racunati neke dodatne troskove, npr prvi UZ se placa (100EUR), svako vadjenje E2 je nekih 60,70 EUR, zatim MM je radio isto neke nalaze dan pre intervencije (200EUR) i to dodje ukupno 4000 - 4500EUR. Nas je sve kostalo nekih 4000EUR, ako izuzmemo troskove smestaja, aviokarte itd. 
Tuzna pa to su super vesti, eto saljem ti puno vibrica za uspeh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Natasa a da kontaktiras TR? I mi smo imali jednu bezuspesnu punkciju, ali na konsultacijama dr. Tansel se nije na to obazirao i jos je dodao da smo dobro postupili sto smo se odmah odlucili na microtese, jer je verovatnoca uspeha daleko veca nego da smo se odlucili na klasicnu biopsiju. I vama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.

----------


## regina78

cvijetak77 hvala na brzom odg  :Kiss: 
nisi napisala koliko kosta ICSI, jer to ce vama sigurno bit radjeno a ne IVF
i da li znas jel imaju tamo donora?
eliza mozda cu sad ispast bedasta, al koja je klinika TR   :Embarassed:

----------


## fatamorgana

> eliza mozda cu sad ispast bedasta, al koja je klinika TR




Radi se o German Hospital IVF Center and Bahceci Clinic , Istanbul Turkey

----------


## cvijetak77

regina78,

cijena koju sam napisala za IVF je zapravo cijena ICSI, fakat ne znam kako su tolike razlike u cijeni :? 

Za donora nisam pitala ali mislim da to ne rade.

----------


## palmica

Devojke, da li je neka od vas dogovorila konsultacije sa dr Bakircioglu u Turskoj?

----------


## fatamorgana

Palmice, ja sam dogovorila. Danas sam kupila aviokarte. Narednih dana ću saznati detalje gdje ćemo ići, mislim u koju kliniku jer je neizvjesno da li će to biti German Hospital Bahceci Clinic ili neka druga klinika.

----------


## tuzna

fato,  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## tuzna

upravo me zvala danica. mm ce dr. izvanredno u srijedu da radi operaciju,a u utorak moramo da krenemo. dakle,bez obzira kako ja reagujem,i koliko bi se produzavala stimulacija,radi mm i njegove operacije,moramo biti tamo u srijedu.idealal bi bila da nakon 8 dana stimulacije reagujem dobro i da u utorak primim stop injekciju....
kako me samo strah svega!
cure,vi iskusne,sta mislite trebam li uraditi jos koji uzv prije tog 8.dana? oni mi nisu rekli,ali kontam sta da uradim u petak ,dakle 5.dan stimulacije? ima li potrebe? moze li se tad sta predvidjeti?

----------


## LittleBirdie

Drage moje,
već sam greškom postavila pitanje na "Tribestanu" pa ću ga ponoviti i ovdje.
Naime, danas je mm radio ultrazvučni pregled testisa i nalaz je uredan. Ono što me zanima je da li se time isključuje nefunkcionisanje testisa? Zapravo, šta je od nalaza potrebno da bi se utvrdilo da su testisi stradali?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Drage moje,
> već sam greškom postavila pitanje na "Tribestanu" pa ću ga ponoviti i ovdje.
> Naime, danas je mm radio ultrazvučni pregled testisa i nalaz je uredan. Ono što me zanima je da li se time isključuje nefunkcionisanje testisa? Zapravo, šta je od nalaza potrebno da bi se utvrdilo da su testisi stradali?




Kako misliš stradali? Pregled ultrazvukom je također jako bitan, međutim kod azoospermije pravo stanje se zna nakon biopsije.

----------


## LittleBirdie

Ma na netu stalno nailazim na termin testicular failure što može predstavljati mnogo stvari. Mislim da nije upitanju nikakav "sindrom" jer je biopsija pokazala spermatogenezu. Ja stalno čitam tekstove koji kažu da do slabe proizvodnje spermija dolazi usljed posljedica neke upale, infekcije itd. Međutim, stanje zna biti jako ozbiljo i onda testisi nikako ne funkcionišu, tj. totalno stradaju i tu se navodno ne može puno učiniti.

Ja zapravo pokušavam skontati gdje je problem (nemojte se smijati, znam da nisam doktorica  :Grin:  ). Na zadnjem spermogramu mm je imao 28000 u ml što znači da nije više azoo ali ja sam kao tvrdoglavo magare, vjerujem da se stanje, ako se nađe pravi uzrok, može još popraviti samo bih voljela biti sigurna da su testisi ok. Zato pitam šta je sve potrebno da se uradi   :Smile:

----------


## Natasa73

Drustvo otisla nam tema na drugu stranicu...Pozdrav svima

----------


## Vivach

Ponovo smo završili na drugoj stranici. 
Nadam se da je ovo zatišje pred buru...

samo mala napomena - zadnji puta kada sam ovo napisala, to se i obistinilo, malo iza toga su Sanja79 i ajvica ušle u svoje dobitne postupke   :Wink:  

i zato: 
tuzna ~~~~~~~~ da u Pragu bude sve kako treba   :Heart:  
fato ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne konzultacije u Istanbulu
i za sve nas ostale ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fatamorgana

Vivach, tvoje riječi su potaknule suze u mojim očima, hvala ti od srca. I ja ~~~~~~~ da i nas sviju konačno sunce obasja i ovom prilikom zahvaljujem našim suborkama koje su trudne i koje su rodile, a koje nam i dalje nesebično pružaju podršku u našoj borbi.   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vivach

> Vivach, tvoje riječi su potaknule suze u mojim očima, hvala ti od srca.


Draga moja, evo sada su i moje oči zasuzile   :Kiss:  
Mi sakupljamo sve dobre vibre za 2010., nadamo se da je to naša godina   :Heart:

----------


## Dejana76

Drage moje, vratili se iz Genta, totalno razocarani. Toliki put za 15 minuta razgovora, a od toga 5 minuta nam je pricala kako je pusenje stetno za reprodukciju   :Evil or Very Mad:   Prvo, nije nas primio dr. Geris, kao bolestan, vec neka mlada doktorica. Njihova praksa je klasicna biopsija - tese na oba testisa. Oni rade micro-tese ali im to nije rutinski postupak, rade ga samo u nekim specificnim situacijama i za to angazuju urologa sa neke druge klinike. Nije mi znala reci koje su to specificne situacije  :? jer me je bas zanimalo. Nama je preporucila da idemo na donaciju, jer nakon 2 neuspjesne biopsije necemo imati nikakve ni sa micro-tese. Ona je bila ljubazna i ok ali ipak ovo su nam sve mogli napisati, a ne cimati nas da dodjemo sa kraja na kraj Evrope.

----------


## Natasa73

Dejana idemo dalje.I meni su bili sumnjivi zbog cijene.A da je daleko, daleko je...Mogli su odmah reci da ne rade, da se ne patimo...Kao sto neko rece :" Show must go on"!!!! Puno pozdrava svima

----------


## fatamorgana

naravno da idemo dalje, bude i uspona i padova, bude i suza i razočarenja, ali moramo dalje gurati. Nema nam druge.   :Heart:

----------


## palmica

Dejana76, bas mi je zao sto ste tako prosli.
Ali, kao sto devojke kazu, nema odustajanja, idemo dalje.

Mi smo pisali dr. Bakircioglu-u u Tursku, i sad cekamo da nam zakazu konsultacije.
Inace, pitali smo ga da nam ukratko objasni micro tese postupak. I ovako nam je napisao:
"General anestesia is used for micro TESE operation. It is an open procedure and midline scrotal insicion is done for both testis. However if we manage to find sperm in one testis we do not need to open the other one. When the testis open, the tubules search under the operating microscope with 16-25X magnification. This help us to find a better area which produce sperm. Because it is done with direct vision, I do not need to collect excessive tissue if all tubules look the same. That means this procedure is less harmful and protect unneccessary loss of tissue. If we need to detect the other testis, the procedure takes 60-90 minutes depending on your testicle size. It is a outpatient procedure and you will discharge from hospital at the same day. However I want my patient to stay in town at least 48 hours before travel. The complication rates are very low and the most seen complication was hematome (collection of blood in scrotum) less than 1% incidence. The other important complication is decrease testosteron level after operation. If the patient has normal testosterone level before the surgery it is unlikely to see this complicaiton after surgery."
Sta vi mislite? Meni ovo lici na micro tese (kakvim sam ga ja zamisljala).
Pozzz

----------


## marti_sk

Dejana zao m je sto ste tako prosli   :Sad:   ja imam totoalno drugaciji utisak, pa pricali smo s doktoricom vise od 1 sat i prvi put sam bila odusevljna od pristup lekar pacijent. Eto sad cemo jos malo poslati nalaze pa cu jos jednom napisati da mi isklucivo zelimo micro tese, nadam se da cemo to i dobiti ako ne opet smo na pocetku  :/

----------


## Dejana76

Naravno da idemo dalje  :D Otplakala sam turu cim sam izasla iz bolnice i je... im sve redom... Bar smo se najeli cokolade i probali koje pivce   :Laughing:  Sutra saljem mail u Tursku. 
Palmice i ja upravo tako zamisljam micro-tese i mislim da je to taj postupak. Ne znam, ja zaista ne sumnjam u strucnost doktora u Gentu, ali me ovo iznerviralo. Za nekog ko radi obicnu biopsiju tj. tese oni su mozda pravi izbor, ali im zaista zamjeram sto ljudima ne kazu otvoreno koji postupak rade.

----------


## Sanja79

Cure, nemam rijeci.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Zao mi je sto je tako ispalo... 
Ljubim vas i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nadjete svoje   :Saint:   u Turskoj...   :Love:

----------


## Vivach

Cure moje, žao mi je što je sve tako ispalo. 
Mene, na žalost sve ovo nije iznenadilo. 
Mi smo ovo proljeće bili u Brusselu i doktor Tournaye kod koga smo bili na konzultacijama (specijalist za azoospermiju tj. TESE na klinici) nam je tada rekao da se u Belgiji baš i ne radi microTESE (ostavio mogućnost da se radi u istraživačke svrhe - ali ne u njihovoj klinici) a kada je Sanja79 pisala da su NJM radili baš microTESE, pomislila sam da nas je dr. obmanuo i čak sam se osjećala povrijeđeno jer sam mislila da nas je time pokušao zadržati u svojoj klinici. Sada ispada da je govorio istinu.  :/ 

Idemo dalje, naći ćemo svi mi kliniku koja nam odgovara i koja će nam donijeti naše   :Saint:

----------


## Natasa73

Narode idemo dalje.
Ako ljudi ne rade,ne rade.. Sta da se radi.Sanji je uspjelo  a valjda ce i nama.Samo, bez nerviranja...Pozdrav
PS.Kazem bez nerviranja ali kako!?

----------


## cvijetak77

drustvo,

evo mene i mm u Turskoj. Bili smo u bolnici juce, ja dobila puregon da se bocam pa u sub na uzv da vidimo kako su reagovali jajnici. Saljem vam ime doktora, bolnice itd  

FLORENCE NIGHTINGALE HASTANESI 

www.florence.com.tr

dr Emre Karatekelioglu

00 90 212 288 34 00 na ovaj broj se javlja sestra Sedef koja jako lose govori nas ali moze se nesto skontati a ovo je mail od doktora i vec sam pisala da je vrlo spor u odgovoru tako da preporucujem kontakt telefonom.
emrekaratekeli@hotmail.com

Nase iskustvo do sada je vrlo dobro, doktor je jako ljubazan i citava ekipa oko njega, na svako pitanje vrlo smireno i detaljno odgovara sve u svemu ulijeva povjerenje i ima jedan prije svega ljudski odnos. 
Eto dovoljno sam ga nahvalila  :Laughing:  

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Dejana76

Sta je ovo, svaki doktor u Turskoj se zove Emre   :Smile:  Ja sam jutros poslala mail ali Dr Emre Bakircioglu i cekam odgovor.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Sta je ovo, svaki doktor u Turskoj se zove Emre   Ja sam jutros poslala mail ali Dr Emre Bakircioglu i cekam odgovor.




 :Grin:  koja koincidencija.

----------


## Natasa73

Koliko tih EMRE ima? I ja sam poslala jednom ali onom sto se preziva sa B.Mislimo li na istog ?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Koliko tih EMRE ima? I ja sam poslala jednom ali onom sto se preziva sa B.Mislimo li na istog ?




Doktor s kojim sam se ja e-mailom dopisivala i s kojim sam jučer telefonski razgovarala je dr. Emre Bakircioglu. Moram reći da je ostavio izuzetan dojam na mene. Razgovor je bio opušten i ni jednom riječju nije ubrzao da što prije završimo razgovor. I još da napomenem, ja sam njega nazvala u jutarnjim satima na fiksni telefon koji sam našla na njegovoj web stranici. Javila se jedna jako ljubazna ženska osoba i rekla mi da je dr. u operacionoj sali i da ostavim kontakt tel. Poslije podne doktor je mene nazvao i razgovarali smo.

----------


## misur

> Dejana zao m je sto ste tako prosli    ja imam totoalno drugaciji utisak, pa pricali smo s doktoricom vise od 1 sat i prvi put sam bila odusevljna od pristup lekar pacijent. Eto sad cemo jos malo poslati nalaze pa cu jos jednom napisati da mi isklucivo zelimo micro tese, nadam se da cemo to i dobiti ako ne opet smo na pocetku  :/


ali marti, kao sto sam vec spomenula u prijasnjim postovima, ili sam to samo pomislila vise ni sama ne znam... da li je tebi stvarno u interesu da nagovaras nekoga da ti napravi nesto sto on inace ne radi (pogotovo kad se radi o ovoj metodi gdje je bitno upravo iskustvo i spretnost), a to je kao sto si i sama rekla zadnja stepenica prije nego sto se odlucite na donora? Nista te ne kosta da napises mail dr. B u Istanbul kao sto su i ostale cure napravile, imat ces plan B u pripravnosti, a kod njih ti to ide jako brzo i ne ceka se kao za Belgiju ili Prag. Sretno   :Smile:

----------


## marti_sk

> marti_sk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dejana zao m je sto ste tako prosli    ja imam totoalno drugaciji utisak, pa pricali smo s doktoricom vise od 1 sat i prvi put sam bila odusevljna od pristup lekar pacijent. Eto sad cemo jos malo poslati nalaze pa cu jos jednom napisati da mi isklucivo zelimo micro tese, nadam se da cemo to i dobiti ako ne opet smo na pocetku  :/
> 
> 
> ali marti, kao sto sam vec spomenula u prijasnjim postovima, ili sam to samo pomislila vise ni sama ne znam... da li je tebi stvarno u interesu da nagovaras nekoga da ti napravi nesto sto on inace ne radi (pogotovo kad se radi o ovoj metodi gdje je bitno upravo iskustvo i spretnost), a to je kao sto si i sama rekla zadnja stepenica prije nego sto se odlucite na donora? Nista te ne kosta da napises mail dr. B u Istanbul kao sto su i ostale cure napravile, imat ces plan B u pripravnosti, a kod njih ti to ide jako brzo i ne ceka se kao za Belgiju ili Prag. Sretno


*misur* a dali je tebi u ineteresu da nekog nagovars da ide u Istanbul? Jer otkad si tu nisi izvadila Istanbul iz usta i svaka drugacija odluka kako vidim spored tebe je pogresna. To dali cu ja ioci u Gent ili Istanbul ili Prag je moja stvar,moja odluka i moj izbor i ako je pogresan opet je samo *moj* izbor i ne vidim sto se ti o tome iscudjavas. Imam ja svoj plan B nemoj da brines

----------


## misur

zao mi je marti da tako reagiras, stvarno ne znam cime sam stvorila takav dojam... ja sam prva na ovom forumu spomenula microTESE prosle godine, i sve sto sam od tada napisala je bilo zato da pomognem sebi i drugima, mozda bi bilo bolje da nisam nista od toga napisala i zadrzala to samo za sebe? sretno ti gdje god se odlucila ici na postupak!

----------


## marti_sk

ja sam za micro tese saznala iz naseg urologa nakon nesupjesnu tesu, tako da....sretno i tebi

----------


## misur

> I mi smo naglasili u pismo da zelimo micro tese i zato su nas pozvali. Sve vreme na konsulatacijama smo pricali o micro tesu i da zato idemo ovoliki put jer oni imaju tu opciju. Zato je i doktor rekao da su nam potrebni jos nalaze o y microdelicije i cariotip kako ne bi radili micro tesu badava. Stvarno nisu nam nista rekli o tome da oni ne rade micro tesu.
> Bas cu ih pitati kad im poslajemo rzultate da nam potvrde da ce se raditi micro tesu


OK *marti_sk*, drago mi je da imaš informiranog urologa, naši zagrebački stručnjaci nisu takvi, ali da ja nisam napisala da u Gentu ne rade microTESE ti i tvoj muž bi i dalje bili u postupku za klasičnu biopsiju jer vjerujem da ti ne bi nakon konzultacija od sat vremena još jedanput pitala doktora da li oni rade microTESE, zar ne? Da si fer mogla bih ti još svašta reći o dijagnozi tvog muža, nalazima koji vam trebaju i slično, jer znam podosta o NOA, a sigurno više od doktora u Gentu, ali mislim da ću u ovom slučaju to preskočiti... i to je vjeruj mi bio *tvoj* izbor

----------


## zana

> OK *marti_sk*, drago mi je da imaš informiranog urologa, naši zagrebački stručnjaci nisu takvi, ali da ja nisam napisala da u Gentu ne rade microTESE ti i tvoj muž bi i dalje bili u postupku za klasičnu biopsiju jer vjerujem da ti ne bi nakon konzultacija od sat vremena još jedanput pitala doktora da li oni rade microTESE, zar ne? Da si fer mogla bih ti još svašta reći o dijagnozi tvog muža, nalazima koji vam trebaju i slično, jer znam podosta o NOA, a sigurno više od doktora u Gentu, ali mislim da ću u ovom slučaju to preskočiti... i to je vjeruj mi bio *tvoj* izbor



Hocemo li to poceti naplacivati informacije???
Uuuuuu, pa sta si ti, doktorica sa Cornellia iz New York-a?
Ako ti marti sk, kojim slucajem, bilo sta bude nejasno slobodno mi se javi.
Sretno!

----------


## marti_sk

*zana*  :Love:  

*misur* ne mogu da se spustam na tvoje nivo, ali bas mi je drago sto si pokazala tvoje pravo lice

----------


## Sanja79

marti, zana   :Kiss:   :Love:  
Ja sam svoje ranije rekla o klinikama pa se necu ponavljati, samo bih zamolila da se ovaj topic ne koristi za ubjedjivanje i rasprave- ako je neko zainteresovan za koju kliniku- zna kome se moze obratiti (ili neka pita) *na pp*, a ne da ovdje raspredamo koja je klinika bolja. Kako bi ovaj topic bio sto edukativniji, saznanja o novim metodama i naprecima u lijecenju  azoospermije bi trebala biti ovdje objavljena, a ne da se ponasamo kao djeca- "ja znam, ali necu da ti kazem". To mi je djetinjasto i smijesno i ljudi sa ovog topica imaju previse problema sa ovom dijagnozom da bi ih se tako tretiralo.

----------


## Natasa73

Ma dajte ljudi, molim vas...
U pravu je Sanja.Ako mozemo na fin nacin da razmjenjujemo iskustva a ne da se raspravljamo kao djeca?!
Pa valjda treba jedna drugu da podrzavamo.Neka svako sebi trazi kliniku-CILJ je vazan.  :Love:  Pozdrav svima

----------


## Dejana76

Zaista se svadjate bez razloga. Iskreno, ja vjerovatno nikada ne bih ni pokusala nagovoriti MM da ga sjeckaju treci put da nisam procitala Sanjinu pricu i nakon pet godina opet mi se vratila neka nada. I hvala ti na svakoj info koji si mi dala   :Kiss:  Ali, svaka od nas razmislja svojom glavom i bira kliniku koja joj daje vece sanse. To moze da znaci puno, ali kod azoo ne mora da znaci ama bas nista. Svaka od nas bi vjerovatno voljela da ima 40 000 $ i moze otici u NY i opet nismo sigurni da ce i taj najnaj dr nesto naci. Cuvajte cure zivce za bitnije stvari. Pozdrav

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, ja se ovim putem zahvaljujem i Zani (od nje sam saznala za Brisel i činjenicu da su oni kreatori TESE metode), Sanji79 sam zahvalna do neba (jer je nakon moga downa u Sloveniji bila prvi tračak nade da ipak ima nade za nas), zahvalna sam Misur beskrajno (od nje sam saznala za dr. Bakircioglu i podijelila je sa mnom iskustvo njm iz Cornell klinike iz NY i uz to ću dodati da je vrstan stručnjak u svojoj branši koja itekako ima veze sa problemima sa kojima mi imamo posla).

Zahvalna sam svima sa ovog pdf-a beskrajno jer, ja sam bila ubijeđena da nikada neću imati djecu i s tom činjenicom sam ušla u brak. Sada, ja imam nadu, da ću ipak nekada imati svoje dijete.

hvala Vam puno svima još jednom i molim Vas da sva svoja iskustva dijelite sa svima nama.

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## misur

Jeste li gledale film Lost in translation? Odličan je, ali ne znam da li bih ga ikome na ovom pdf-u preporučila nakon ove gužve u šesnaestercu, da ne bi ispalo kako namećem svoj ukus ili izbor ili štogod. Neću iznositi tijek mojih misli prije nego što sam napisala prvi post marti_sk, samo ću iskreno reći da je bio dobronamjeran, a s njene strane je dočekan na nož, i k tome uz neke čudne insinuacije o PR-u istanbulskim klinikama. Ok, nakon drugog posta skužim da mi je jasno dala do znanja da ne trebam brinuti za nju, ona ima informiranog dobrog urologa i plan za dalje, dakle, moji savjeti joj ne trebaju. I to napišem, e sad, kako s ljudima koji ne žele da im pomažeš, a ne žele niti da im ne pomažeš? 
Osnovna ideja ovog foruma je razmjena informacija - ako kliknete na moj profil pa kliknete na sve postove, a ima ih samo 22 (s ovim 23) vjerujem da ćete se složiti da su ti postovi većinom informativni i korisni. Ok, osim optimističnih (tipa izrazito povišeni FSH daje iste šanse pronalaska spermija microTESE metodom), ima i relativno negativnih (tipa ne rade microTESE u Gentu), ali činjenice su činjenice, i s time se moramo pomiriti, netko prije, a netko kasnije. 
Draga fatamorgana, naravno da ću i dalje pisati na forumu, no da napravim pošteni PR kad sam već za njega optužena - dragi azooparovi koji čitate, a ne pišete, obratite se s punim povjerenjem dr. Bakircioglu u Istanbul (ne isključujem druge urologe u Turskoj, ali za ovog garantiram), da ima donacije u Turskoj bio bi idealan unutar naših mogućnosti, ovako ga zakon ograničava. Ako su već iza vas jedna ili dvije klasične biopsije, a ne želite riskirati uzaludnu stimulaciju, postoji mogućnost smrzavanja tkiva, no u tom slučaju odgodite ICSI barem 6 mjeseci, a idealno bi bilo godinu dana (ako u slučaju odmrzavanja ne bude živahnih momaka) da se stvore optimalni uvjeti za novu biopsiju. Eto, ja vam u biti više nisam potrebna, i iako mi je žao da neki srljaju u maglu, naučila sam lekciju, pusti..... samo ću još dodati da tek ako je 4. negativna klasična biopsija iza vas (iako ne znam tko bi bio baš ovakav maratonac), znatno su vam smanjene šanse kod microTESE, ali nisu ravne 0, naravno, u rukama stručnjaka, jer ne može svatko tko tvrdi da radi microTESE jednako uspješno naći taj (ne)sretni spermij.   :Bye:

----------


## Betty

Nisam se do sada javljala iako redovno citam ovaj dio potpomognute, ali sada ipak moram dati komentar na zadnji post . 
Draga *misur* lijepo je od tebe sto sa nama zelis podijeliti tako vazne informacije koje su jos i znacajnije jer si ih stekla na  osnovu svog iskustva , ali sigurna sam da si svjesna cinjenice da su cure cekale veoma dugo da bi dosle na red i nece odusati samo zato sto im je jedna osoba rekla da je "tamo negdje bolje" Nema potrebe da se vrijedjas, i dalje nas obavjestavaj o svojoj borbi ako to zelis. Kod nas sa dijagnozom azoospermia nema bas puno opcija i klinika na cija se vrata moze zakucati , ali svako nekako pronadje neki izlaz i neki svoj put i dok ne dodje do kraja tog puta - rijetko ko se vraca nazad da bi probao nesto drugo . Znas i sama koliki su redovi koliko se ceka na sve. Zato je vazno da niko od nas namece svoj izbor kao jedini pravi izbor, jer tako samo zbunjujemo jedni druge .  Meni je trenutno najbolji izbor Svedska i to iz 1001 razloga ali sigurna sam da ti ne bi tako lako odustala od Turske samo zato sto JA kazem da imam savrseno iskustvo sa Svedskom.. .
Puno vas sve pozdravljam cure i vibram da svaka , na svom putu ,nadje svoju bebicu , a mozda i bebice   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Potpisujem Betty.

----------


## Sanja79

Betty, javi se malo cesce...   :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Drage moje najdrže emojte se ljutiti  što nas nema tako dugo, mi vam samo papmo i jako smo bebeliii...heeeee  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


Mi vam sada imamo 1300g znači kilu i tristo grama i dugački smo 29 i veli smo za 29 tjedan trudnoće a inače smo u 27 tjednu.

Stalno se to naše azzoo dijete igra...uvijek mi se javlja kada ga zovem...i normalno već se to vaznno i zahtjevno pravi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sada moram samo na leđima spavati jer tako dijete zahtjeva..hee i patim se..e ogromna sam pa već  duze vrijem me  moja Hrabrca od muza oblači , pomaže mi ustajati i tako...

Inače samo nas dvoje azzoo super i jako smo sretni ali konstantno jedemo zato me nema i i gram nekakvu igricu na faceebooku pa mi i vrijeme malo prođe..


Voli vas vaša Ajvica i naš azoo Mihaaaa od srca svima što prije želi vam vaša Ajvica mihice..

Pusssaa drage moje...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## misur

Draga Betty, još ću samo ovo napisati na ovu temu - prvi post sam napisala jer je marti_sk išla u Gent s namjerom da napravi microTESE kao zadnju opciju prije donora, čekala je na konzultacije dugo i obavila ih je, i sad je još samo ostao postupak nakon tih nekih dodatnih nalaza koje je njen muž trebao obaviti. No, u međuvremenu se ispostavilo da oni ne rade microTESE, a ona je komentirala kako će sad ponovno ispočetka, dakle, čekati na konzultacije, pa opet na postupak... e sad, ja sa sigurnošću jedino znam da ova klinka u Turskoj radi pravi microTESE (dr. B i dr. Tansel kojeg je spominjala Eliza), a kod njih ako imaš sve nalaze već sljedeći mjesec možeš biti u postupku, bez dodatnih troškova konzultacija, a uspješnost im je odlična. To je bio tijek mojih misli, i zato sam napisala taj prvi post, a zauzvrat sam dobila drvlje i kamenje, žalosno, to je sve što imam za reći...

----------


## Betty

> Draga Betty, još ću samo ovo napisati na ovu temu - prvi post sam napisala jer je marti_sk išla u Gent s namjerom da napravi microTESE kao zadnju opciju prije donora, čekala je na konzultacije dugo i obavila ih je, i sad je još samo ostao postupak nakon tih nekih dodatnih nalaza koje je njen muž trebao obaviti. No, u međuvremenu se ispostavilo da oni ne rade microTESE, ]a ona je komentirala kako će sad ponovno ispočetka, dakle, čekati na konzultacije, pa opet na postupak...e sad, ja sa sigurnošću jedino znam da ova klinka u Turskoj radi pravi microTESE (dr. B i dr. Tansel kojeg je spominjala Eliza), a kod njih ako imaš sve nalaze već sljedeći mjesec možeš biti u postupku, bez dodatnih troškova konzultacija, a uspješnost im je odlična. To je bio tijek mojih misli, i zato sam napisala taj prvi post, a zauzvrat sam dobila drvlje i kamenje, žalosno, to je sve što imam za reći...


hmm .....nekad treba citati izmedju redova.. Puno vise toga se procita, a onda i reakcija/savjet/potpora/upozorenje bude odgovarajuca kao i tajming. Ponekad se posegne za drvljem i kamenjem kako bi se odbranilo , cak i onda kada nas niko ne napada. Jos jednom , nadam se tvojim buducim postovima jer informacija nam nikad dosta. Informacija i podrske   :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

mislila sam da ništa ne napišem po ovom pitanju, međutim, mislim da misur ipak zaslužuje da se i ja oglasim. Zaista, ja shvatam i znam da je misur imala samo i isključivo iskrene i nadasve dobre namjere. Ona, znate, pripada onoj malobrojnoj skupini ljudi, koji su pravi raritet u današnjem vaktu i zemanu. Ona je od one vrste koja insistira na određenim stvarima za koje je sigurna 100% i koje je ona sama spoznala, a koje pojedinici možda nikada neće spoznati. Ja baš i nisam takva, ako vidim da neko ide u pogrešnom smjeru, samo jednom skrenem pažnju, ali ne više.... Za razliku od nje. Jer da su svi kao ja, mnoge stvari nikada ne bi bile ni iznešene. E sad. Imaju ljudi koji znaju da znaju, koji znaju da ne znaju, koji ne znaju da znaju i konačno oni koji ne znaju da ne znaju. Ona je od one kategorije koji znaju da znaju i sa najboljim namjerama pokušava da pojasni i trudi se svim srcem da se pojedinci poštede vremena, razočarenja i da umjesto dužim idu kraćim putem. Ja sam od one kategorije koja zna da ne zna, i zato budno pratim one koji znaju jer uz njih i ja mnogo što šta saznam, Ali znam, da je najteže objasniti onima koji ne znaju da ne znaju. Volim Vas sviju mile moje i svakoj se pojedinačno još jednom zahvaljujem na vrijednim informacijama i podršci.

misur za tebe poseban   :Love:   i   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

> No, u međuvremenu se ispostavilo da oni ne rade microTESE, a ona je komentirala kako će sad ponovno ispočetka, dakle, čekati na konzultacije, pa opet na postupak...


Gdje sam ja to napisla da cu ici ponovo na konsultacije?!  :?  rekla sam da cu im poslati mail sa nalzima i  pitati/zatraziti micro tesu!!!

Ali po ovo sto sam sve procitala mozda je i najbolje da se vise ni ne javljam na ovu temu jer ispada da tjeram nekoga iz foruma ko jako puno zna ja koja nista ne znam

----------


## fatamorgana

žene mile imam prijedlog. Nemojmo više šta je ko rekao. Ja znam da svi imamo dobre namjere i da svi težimo istom, ama baš, istom cilju, zato hajmo se udružit protiv ove azoo more.

Ljubim vas sve redom   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

*potpisujem* fatu i šaljem veliku pusu našoj ajvici i malom mihi  :Kiss:  

javljaj nam se češće draga!

----------


## medena8

Pozdrav svima! 
Odlučila sam vam i ja pisati nakon što sam detaljno pročitala sve vaše postove na ovoj temi... Kod mene je sve ok, a Dg MM-a, ne trebate pogađati, je AZOOSPERMIJA.
Budući je netko od vas napisao, a sad stvarno ne znam tko, da se uvijek netko javi, tako i ja očekujem (neskromno   :Smile:   ) javljanje na ovaj moj post...
Naime, MM-u je testosteron 9.3, a FSH 17.1, lijevi testis sa variccocelnim proširenjima (možda krivo pišem, ali ćete shvatit), desni nešto manji od prosječne veličine... Pretpostavka urologa je da se radi o neopstruktivnoj azoospermiji, a za to traži potvrdu u punkciji (preporuča iz lijevog testisa, a prognozira nam male do nikakve šanse da išta pronađemo   :Sad:   )
Nakon takvog susreta smo bili shrvani...
Međutim, nakon isčitanih ovolikih stranica sa vašim iskustvima, ja opet VJERUJEM da ćemo mi imati svoju bebicu...
Pišite što god vam padne na pamet, samo pišite, uz vas je sve puno lakše i ljepše...
I ,naravno, od srca čestitam Ajvici i Sanji79 (nadam se da sam dobro upamtila), a svima ostalima također od srca želim što prije isto ono što i sama sebi!!!

P.S. Je li vam poznato da bi se u NOVOM rodilištu u St-u trebao raditi postupak microTESE pod budnim okom dr. Tandare, a sa najsuvremenijom opremom...?

----------


## Sanja79

medena, zao mi je zbog dijagnoze... Dobrodosli u klub...   :Love:  
Nemojte se bojati punkcije, nije to nista strasno (kratko traje, u svakom slucaju). Na zalost, nikad nemas garancije da li ce nesto pronaci ili ne, ali budite hrabri i optimisticni. 
Nadam se da nije samo glasina to sto si rekla za ST bolnicu jer bi to bilo savrseno za azoo parove koji ne mogu prijustiti odlazak vani. Doduse, trebace vremena da se doktori postenov obuce za tu metodu (+ ICSI)...  
Da li vam dr preporucuje operaciju varicocele? Znam da ta operacija cesto ne daje zeljene rezultate i da se izgubi vremena cekajuci da se utvrdi da li je bila uspjesna ili ne, ali ako vam vrijeme nije bas od presudne vaznosti (ako ste oboje mladji) mozda biste mogli razmisliti o tome. To je samo moje razmisljanje, a vi vidite s urologom i/ili s nekim reproduktivcem (oni su ipak bolje upuceni u uspjesnost i rizike te operacije)...

----------


## medena8

Sanja79, hvala na dobrodošlici!   :Heart:  
Naime, jako sam ljuta na našu urologinju nakon što sam isčitala ove stranice! Nije nam *ništa* preporučila, osim punkcije na naše inzistiranje (zato nalaz glasi kako glasi) i, kad malo bolje razmislim, samo je rutinski obavila pregled i vrlo brzo "digla ruke" od našeg slučaja... Idemo još endokrinologu jer nas bez ta 2 mišljenja neće "pustiti" prema slijedećem postupku, ali za njega već unaprijed imam pripremljena pitanja i opaske, mnoštvo njih, mada ću ga najprije pustit da kaže šta ima... 
A šta se tiče ST-a, prije nekoliko dana je rođena prva beba iz ICSI postupka (nakon 6 god. zatišja u ST-u, iz prvog pokušaja te 37godišnjakinje, a pod vodstvom stručnog tima dr. Tandare, med. mikrobiologa koji je iz ZG-a došao u St isključivo s tim ciljem i zahvaljujući njemu je cijeli 1 odjel novog rodilišta opremljen najsuvremenijom tehnologijom i podređen samo tome). Doduše, ovaj postupak je napravljen u prilično primitivnim uvjetima, ali, kako vidiš, uspješno, na radost mnogih parova iz naše i susjednih nam zemalja...
Što se tiče nas, ja 29, MM 33 god., nije da nismo mladi, ali mislim da što prije moramo u određene postupke ako ima šanse da stignemo da našeg cilja...
Pozdrav svima iz sunčane Dalmacije!!!

----------


## medena8

Evo i potvrde za "moje" informacije na ovoj stranici www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info (možete pogledati ukratko pod MPO klinike -> KBC Split )   :Smile:

----------


## palmica

medena8, dobro dosla u nas klub!
Zelim ti, kao i svima odavde da sto pre pobedite ovu groznu azoo.

----------


## medena8

Palmica, hvala na dobrodošlici!
Tebi također želim što ranije i uspješnije buđenje iz ove more! 
Evo još malo detalja naše azoo more... bit ću kratka.
Danas bili i kod endokrinologa, sasvim novo iskustvo u odnosu na ono sa urologinjom, čovjek je metodičan i, najbitnije, jako taktičan. Pogledao je sve dosadašnje nalaze, rekao mnogo već poznatih (pročitanih) informacija, uputio na kariogram i ponavljanje nalaza hormona pa se opet vidimo...
Najbitnije od svega, barem nama u ovoj situaciji, je to što nije odmah "odustao" od nas i našeg slučaja   :Smile:  
Ima li neka od vas sa iskustvom čekanja nalaza kariograma (č. koliko se čekaju?), obzirom i na to da smo iz Dalmacije, a šalju se na obradu u ZG??? 
Hvala na svemu u svakom slučaju   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

pozdrav azoo klanu ız Istanbula! Mı smo sınoc stıglı u Istanbul. Danas oko dva ıza podne ıdemo kod doktora na razgovor. Molım vas vıbrajte ı pozelıte nam puno srece jer trebace nam. Pısem vam ız jednog ınternet kluba blızu hotela. Hotel je vrlo skroman. Medjutım za ovu cıjenu kostanja nısmo nı moglı nısta bolje dobıtı. Ja nemam problema s tım mogla bıh cını mı se ı pod vedrım nebom spavatı samo da dodjemo do bebare. S mm je sıtuacıja drugacıja   :Grin:  on se osjeca kao da je na fılmu u akcıjı gdje dvoje bjeze pa se sakrıju u nekı trecerazrednı hotel u Meksıku   :Grin:  Rekao mı je da je sa mnom uvıjek neka avantura.

Ljubım vas do slıjedeceg javljanja   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Fato, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne konsultacije...   :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

fato, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
javi nam se cim prije....  :Kiss:

----------


## misur

fatamorgana draga, vibriceeeee   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

fato,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tm  :Love:

----------


## eliza

:Laughing:  ama bas je tm originalno opisao hotel, pretpostavljam da se radi o istom u kome smo i mi odseli i to punih 18 dana, pa smo ja mislim za jedan par koji je u postupku srusili sve rekorde u setnjama/zujanju po gradu i obilasku shooping centara. Ama iskreno i nije tako strasno, ako se naoruzate hrpom dobrih filmova ili romana, i sto rece fata meni je to tada bilo najmanje bitno. 
Fato saljem ti milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspesne konsulatacije.

----------


## misur

Draga medena8,

znam iz iskustva da je ova dijagnoza sama po sebi šok (a pogotovo kad nemaš podršku doktora) ali vjeruj da prognoze uopće nisu tako crne. Evo što mi pada na pamet… punkcija je korisna jer se može nešto saznati o stanju tkiva testisa, iako kao što i sama znaš šanse za pronalazak spermija nisu baš neke; operacija varikokele se u zadnje vrijeme vraća na velika vrata baš kod neopstruktivne azoospermije - i ima parova, iako su rijetki, koji dobiju bebicu prirodnim putem, a da ne pričam koliko je jednostavnije ako se nakon operacije pojavi makar i mali broj spermija (i zadrži!) jer nema potrebe za ponavljanjem biopsije ako ne uspije iz prve, no radi se samo kod kliničke varikokele (dakle, ona koja se može napipati, a ne samo vidjeti na color dopleru); testosteron je nizak ili na donjoj granici i možda bi trebala neka terapija (ali nikako nadomjestak testosterona jer to suprimira spermatogenezu!) koja bi možda i rezultirala spermijima u ejakulatu, no kao što kažeš endokrinolog vam je ok pa će on znat kako dalje.
Kariotip se malo duže čeka (ne zbog slanja u Zagreb, nego metoda zahtijeva vremena), ne znam koliko. Ako je NOA u pitanju svakako bi tvoj muž trebao napraviti test mikrodelecije Y kromosoma jer jedino potpuna delecija AZFa ili AZFb (koje su btw. rijetke) upućuje da najvjerojatnije nema spermija niti u testisu. U međuvremenu, svi oni vitamini, aminokiseline, minerali, tribestan... o čemu su cure pisale, može samo pomoć.
I, naravno da ste mladi, pogotovo ti, mi smo njima do 35. mlade, kamo sreće i drugima   :Grin:  

PS. Ovo za microTESE u Splitu mi je teško povjerovati jer metoda nije jednostavna kao klasična biopsija. Nisam upoznata, taj dr. Tandara je ginekolog ili urolog?

----------


## LittleBirdie

Fato,  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  
(ne znam gdje mi je tipka sa vibrom)

----------


## palmica

fatamorgana, uz vas smo. Puno srece!!!
Cim budes u prilici javi nam se.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje curıce! Dırektno Vam se javljam sa lıca mjesta naıme u klınıcı u cekaonı ımaju dva racunara sa ınternetom za pacıjente da se razonode dok cekaju. Klınıka je super. Osoblje takodjer. Za doktora ımam samo rıjecı hvale zaısta. Mnogo je bolje nego sam ja ı ocekıvala a moram prıznatı da sam mnogo ocekıvala

Javıt cu vam se opet nesto kasnıje. Skontala sam kad sam vec tu da odem ı ja na jedan pregled. Hvala na vıbrıcama ı da znate mıslım na vas.

Elıza mıla moja jesmo u tvom smo hotelu ı pazı nas teta Hıdzran. Hvala velıka na svım ınformacıjama koje sı nam pruzıla.,

Mısur doktor je extra ı pıtao me je da lı te poznajem jer nıje sreo osobu koja tako vlada materıjom kao tı. Puno pozdrava od njega.

Hvala vamö cure od srca za vıbrıce

----------


## Dejana76

Sretno!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

*fatamorgana* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno

----------


## Natasa73

Nista drugo nego SRETNO  :Kiss:

----------


## regina78

fato do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

Fatamorgana, punoooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas i jedno veliko *SRETNO*!!!
Draga Mišur, puno hvala na ovako optimističnim riječima, baš mi je to trebalo!!!   :Heart: 
Naime, naglašen je test mikrodelecije Y kromosoma uz kariogram pa se nadam da ćemo nakon toga imati jasniju sliku... a do tada VJERUJEMO u najbolje!!!
Što se tiče ST-a, provjerila sam kod struke, aparatura postoji i RADIT ĆE SE microTESE, ali, kao što i sama znaš, treba dosta iskustva i rutine za takav postupak pa mislim da ćemo u neke druge ruke kad i ako do toga dođe   :Smile:  
Naravno, sretnoooo i tebiii u kojoj god fazi bila!   :Love:

----------


## iva_luca

Fato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## palmica

fato, samo napred!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ajvica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Velika pusaaa od nas dvojeee...


vibrice za sve moje azoo cure..  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Natasa73

Drage moje azoo saborke, jos uvijek nema odgovora iz Genta, rade li microTESE ili ne rade kao i odgovora na nase insistiranje da nam to i urade.Eto samo da znate.Nisam razocarana, uzeli su nam 100 e, bez veze  nas ispitivali a to sto smo odgovarali, sve smo im napisli u upitniku koji su nam poslali e mailom.Mene su jedino pregledali i ustanovili da je sve OK.Hvala im brate na svemu a mi idemo dalje.Puno pozdrava svima  :Wink:

----------


## Betty

Pozdrav svim curama. 
Odlucili smo se za donora nakon neuspjele biopsije.  09. 12. smo isli na razgovor , bile su 2 doktorice i psiholog. Pricali smo sa njima, stavili nas u red na cekanje za donora i rekli ono sto sam vec procitala na svim svedskim forumima , a to je da se na red ceka otprilike godinu dana. 
Ja i MM smo vec bili isplanirali odlazak u Dansku i jedan postupak tamo ( u Danskoj nema nikakvog cekanja) kad ono vec danas u sanducetu pismo sa svedske klinike u kojem pise da se javim na pocetku sljedeceg ciklusa JER  KRECEMO U POSTUPAK !!!! :D  :D  :D  
ja placem vec sat vremena od srece i tuge,sve ono sto se toliko godina skuplalo u meni izbilo je upravo sad jer ne mogu da vjerujem da necemo cekati vise , da krecemo odmah, da imam sansu da budem mama ,MAMA eeeeej ljudiii , ne mogu da vjerujem. Nakon toliko godina

----------


## tuzna

betty, :D  :D  :D 
sretno

----------


## Natasa73

Sretno Betty :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## palmica

Betty, srecno!!!

fato, gde si? Sta se desava?

----------


## Sanja79

Betty, super vijesti!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## ivica_k

betty, sretno! :D 
nataša73, za nove planove!  :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, evo i mene iz mog pohoda u Istanbul. Konsultacije su protekle odlično. Oduševljena sam doktorima i kompletnim osobljem. Oni su zaista jako stručni i ljubazni. Jedina mana im je što nemaju donora. Sve ostalo je čista perfekcija. Tamo dolazi jako puno parova iz cijelog svijeta. U ovom hotelu gdje smo mi boravili bilo je parova iz Italije i Švicarske. Gradski prevoz je jako povoljan i praktičan. Nama je na ispomoći bila gospođa Hidžran koja je porijeklom sa Kosova ali odlično govori naš jezik i prava je podrška parovima koji dolaze sa ovih govornih područja jer je i u funkciji prevodioca i vodića i uopće jako je dobra osoba. Ona je čak poslala na aerodrom brata svoga muža da dodje po nas i da nas odvede u hotel. Ona je svaki put išla s nama u kliniku i bila od velike pomoći. Ukoliko se neko odluči na postupak tamo nek mi kaže i ja ću vam dati njen br. mobitela. Mi planiramo u postupak ako Bog da za par mjeseci jer ja ne mogu prije zbog poslovnih obaveza. I ja sam bila na pregledu i doktor mi je rekao da sam u odličnom stanju za stimulaciju, rekao mi je da ne pijem nikakve vitamine i da pokušam još smršati do postupka, ali da se ni slučajno ne udebljam. Tj, ako mogu da bar održim ovakvo stanje. Baš se bilo i potrefilo da mi bude 4-5 dan ciklusa pa je dr. fino vidio stanje.
Hvala velika na vašim vibricama. Moram istaknuti da je microTESE postupak u ovoj klinici rutinski, ali ne samo na ovoj već i na mnogim drugim u Istanbulu. Moram istaknuti da sam ja u ovom hotelu gdje sam boravila, a u njemu, čini mi se borave samo parovi koji dođu radi MPO, bila najmlađa. Tu su sve maratonke i Turci su posebno eksperti koliko sam uspjela saznati i vidjeti sa suborkama koje imaju malo više godina. 

Ljubim Vas drage moje

----------


## fatamorgana

Betty, čestitam od srca što si konačno dočekala da budeš u postupku ~~~~ da bude dobitni   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

*betty* radujem se  isto ko da se radi o moj postupak :D  :D  :D  bas sam sretna zbog vas   :Love:  

*fato* drago mi je da ste zadovoljni i sretni  :Heart:  u

Vidim ja da ce biti puno novih trudnica tu   :Smile:

----------


## palmica

fatamorgana, SUPER!!! Napokon odnekud lepi utisci!

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Natasa73

Fato, genijalno!!!
Mi se spremamo za januar!Puno srece svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

Betty, Fato - ne znam kojoj cu radije "ugledati ledja" kad preselite medju trudnice   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
 :D  :D

----------


## medena8

*Fato*, od srca ti želim da ti ovih nekoliko mjeseci do postupka brzo prođu i da se iz Istanbula vratiš sretnija no ikad!
*Natasa 73*, samo hrabro naprijed i SRETNO!
*Betty*, sretna sam zbog tebe i nadam se s tobom što skorijem uspjehu!

Pusa svima!!!   :Heart:

----------


## sweety

*Betty*, sve najbolje za postupak! Želim ti što prije ispunjenje želja.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Love:  Drage moje evo nas dvoje da vam se javimo...

Bili jučer na uzv- Potvrđeno Miha jeeee  :Love:   :Love:  

Na uzv Miha se pravio nešto važan i sjedio je i duboko je dijete razmišljao - nije se htio pokazati ali u jednom trenutku malo se pomakao ma je visuljak se pokazal..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Našš azoo Mihaaa.. a tata normališš ništa nije vidio jel mu sve crno bijelo a možda i od gemišta koje je popio taj dan  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Eto drage moje želimo ja i moj Mihica što prije postupke od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:  Veliki zahrljaji i pusee od nas dvoje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## marti_sk

*ajvice* lijepo te je citati kako lijepo napredujete   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

Mi danas dobili nalaz cariotipa i je super kako treba, 46 hromozoma xy  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Natasa73

Bravo ajvice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  
marti sk sretno   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## tuzna

ajvice,  :Zaljubljen:  

marti,cestitam.....  :Kiss:

----------


## Sanja79

Marti, super vijesti  :D  :D  :D 
Ajvice, samo tako nastavite, jos malo pa ces upoznati svog Mihu   :Heart:  
Fato, Natasa, Betty, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vas od   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Wewa, Sanja79 hvala vam puno na vibricama i lijepim željama.

Tebi Wewa želim da u Novoj godini rodiš barem jednu bebicu   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  , a tebi Sanja79, da ti ostatak trudnoće protekne na najbolji mogući način i da imaš super lagan porod i susret sa tvojom bebicom  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

> Wewa, Sanja79 hvala vam puno na vibricama i lijepim željama.
> 
> Tebi Wewa želim da u Novoj godini rodiš barem jednu bebicu     , a tebi Sanja79, da ti ostatak trudnoće protekne na najbolji mogući način i da imaš super lagan porod i susret sa tvojom bebicom


  :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Drage moje, HVALA svima na lijepim zeljama  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Betty

> Wewa, Sanja79 hvala vam puno na vibricama i lijepim željama.
> 
> Tebi Wewa želim da u Novoj godini rodiš barem jednu bebicu     , a tebi Sanja79, da ti ostatak trudnoće protekne na najbolji mogući način i da imaš super lagan porod i susret sa tvojom bebicom


Ja mogu samo potpisati ovo sto je fata napisala . Hvala cure od   :Heart:  . Ja sam pocela sa folnom kis. i ostalim vitaminima i cekam svoju, nadam se zadnju M . Jos uvijek ne mogu da vjerujem da krecemo . 

*ajvice* ma bravo za Mihu
*marti* super novosti  :D 

Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## palmica

Devojke, je li ovo zatisje pred buru bebica ili sta?
Nesto smo neaktivne po pitanju javljanja u poslednje vreme.
Sve vas puno pozdravljam.

----------


## Natasa73

Pravo zatisje!!!
Mi cekamo januar.Puno pozdrava svima

----------


## little ivy

Lijep pozdrav curke.

Stigo  je mm nalaz iz zgb,genetika,i kaze utvrdjena mikrodelecija AZFc regije...ima li tko iskustva s time pa da mi moze reci kakve su uz to šanse i što se moze dalje itd Hvala Vam.

Svako dobro za Božić i puno sreće i ostvarenje želja i snova u Novoj svima  :Smile:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Lijep pozdrav curke.
> 
> Stigo  je mm nalaz iz zgb,genetika,i kaze utvrdjena mikrodelecija AZFc regije...ima li tko iskustva s time pa da mi moze reci kakve su uz to šanse i što se moze dalje itd Hvala Vam.
> 
> Svako dobro za Božić i puno sreće i ostvarenje želja i snova u Novoj svima




Draga little ivy, evo sam copy paste'ala post naše suborke zane koja je to jako lijepo objasnila.   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  


Muskarci sa azoo (cak i oni koji imaju mali broj spermatozoida) pored spermiograma i hormona moraju uraditi kariotip, F508 i Y-deletion test. 

1. Kariotip- radi se da se vidi postoji li Klineferterov sindrom. Ti muskarci umjesto xy hromosoma imaju xxy u svom kariotipu. Takvi muskarci mogu imati i neke vanjske karakteristike drugacije, ali to sad nije bitno. U svakom slucaju ako muskarac ima Klineferterov sindrom ne mora znaciti da u testisu sigurno nema spermatozoida, te uz odgovarajuce postupke moze imati djecu, sa normalnim kariotipom. 
2. F508- test za cisticnu fibrozu. Ovo je povezano za azoo opstruktivnog tipa, a ne neopstruktivnog tipa. Ako se otkrije da muskarac ima taj gen, onda se mora testirati i zena. Ako je prisutan i kod zene, djete ce sigurno biti bolesno od cisticne fiboze (teska bolest). Ako je npr. bolestan samo muskarac onda je djete zdravo, ali ce nositisti taj gen za tu bolest isto kao i otac. 
3. Y-deletion-obavezan test pogotovo za neopstruktivnu azoo. Ispituje se da li neki dio (krak) ovog hromozoma fali (a, b ili c krak). Ako fali c ili a postoji sansa da spermatozoida ima u testisima. Ako fali b krak spermatozoida nema sigurno i tada se muskarac ne maltretira sa biopsijama. U slucaju da postoji nedostatak c kraka tj Yc deletion i da se npr. TESE-om nadu spermatozoidi, koji oplode jajnu stanicu, onda ce sva muska djeca imati isti nedostatak Y hromozoma. Da bi se to izbjeglo kod takvih muskaraca se radi PGD- preimplantacijska dijagnostika-to znaci od embriona, koji je nastao oplodnjom jajne st. i spermatozoida, prije transfera se uzima 1 st od tog embriona i analizira, transferom se onda prebacuju samo zenska djeca koja ce biti zdrava. 

Ne znam koliko sam ovo jasno napisala, u svakom slucaju muskarci sa azoo prije upustanja u bilo kakve postupke: biopsija, TESE, ICSI moraju imati ove nalaze (moje misljenje).

----------


## little ivy

hvala na odgovoru.
izgleda da nas ceka puno posla ali barem postoje neke mogucnosti...
sad mi treba dobro razmislit kuda se uputit  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

> hvala na odgovoru.
> izgleda da nas ceka puno posla ali barem postoje neke mogucnosti...
> sad mi treba dobro razmislit kuda se uputit


sretno.dug i tezak put je pred svima nama,ali nema druge nego da se uhvatimo u kostac i borimo sa problemom.  :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

Cao svima, mi putujemo u Tursku 15.1.2010.Sve smo dogovorili.Srecne praznike i da nam se sve zelje ispune... :D  :D  :D  :D   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## edinas

Imali azoo trudnica?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Imali azoo trudnica?




Još ne, ali biće u januaru i februaru sigurno   :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

tako i treba da nam nova godina pocne sa azoo trudnicama.

----------


## palmica

Da, da, bice nego sta. Evo Natasa73 je nasa sledeca trudnica. Januar je njen!
Mi idemo u Istanbul na konsultacije 12. januara.
Pozdrav za sve!

----------


## edinas

Mi jos uvjek korsitimo vitamine i tribestan pa ce mo u maju ici na kontrolu

----------


## misur

Medena, drago mi je čuti da je ipak microTESE u pitanju, samo se nadam da će ipak s uhodavanjem metode promijeniti i ovaj šugavi zakon, jer bi s 3 jajne stanice i zdravlje naših muževa bilo u banani. 
No, kako imamo mi i izvan HR rješenja za naše probleme, svim azootrudnicama želim u 2010. najljepši susret sa svojim bebačima, a nama koje se još bakćemo s ovom nesretnom azoospermijom da u 2010. počnemo razmišljati o tom susretu! Sretna 2010!!! 
Nataša73 držim fige za mjesec dana, ja još nisam sigurna da li ću moći tada u postupak, al' javim ti se ako ipak krenem.   :Bye:

----------


## Natasa73

Drage moje, HVALA vam svima na lijepim zeljama...Nadam se da ce nam  Nova godina ispuniti sva ocekivanja.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## medena8

Drage moje, SRETNA VAM 2010.!Neka vam donese barem jednog malog  :Saint:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ici

Drage moje svartila sam samo da vam poželim sretnu i uspješnu 2010 godinu i da man svima donee dugo čekanu srečicu!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:  Drage naše od srca želimo vam postupke i trocifrenu Betu..Miha i Ajvi  :Heart:   :Heart:  


punooo pussaa od nas dvoje  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## merycica

Palmice uz tebe sam koji su toji argumenti za kliniku u Istanbulu? Gde si se informisala

----------


## medena8

Pa gdje ste, žene? Ne spavate, valjda, zimski san??? :? Javljajte se, u kojoj ste fazi, što ima novoga, zar nije lakše kad to ovdje podijelite?  :Love:

----------


## Natasa73

Tu smo, tu smo!!!
Pozdrav svima, mi putujemo u Tursku u petak! Priblizilo se...Pozdrav

----------


## medena8

Sretno, Natasa!
 Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za put u Tursku!!!     :Love:

----------


## Betty

> Tu smo, tu smo!!!
> Pozdrav svima, mi putujemo u Tursku u petak! Priblizilo se...Pozdrav


Sretno draga i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prodje kako treba.

Ja sam od subote na Pergotime-u ( Clomid)  a 21.01 je prvi UZV  :D  :D vidjecemo sta ce biti, bas sam uzbudjena 

Neka je svima sretna i plodna ova Nova 2010 i da nam donese sto vise bebica   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa73

Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama!!! Cujemo se uskoro...Veliki pozdrav

----------


## palmica

Evo mi se vratili iz Istanbula.
Bili smo juce na konsultacijama kod dr Emre Bakircioglu i dr Suleyman Tosun.
Sveukupno, utisci su pozitivni.
Dr Suleyman je mene pregledao, rekao da je sve ok i dao nam spisak nalaza koje bi trebalo pipremiti pre postupka. Susret sa njim je bio jako kratak.
Sa dr Bakircioglu-om smo ostali duze. Pregledao je nalaze koje imamo, pregledao mm, naravno, predlozio micro tese. Objasnio nam je kako se taj postupak izvodi, pokazao nam je snimak operacije. Jako je prijatan. Mozete sta god hocete da ga pitate, detaljno ce da objasni.
Uzgred, malo smo pricali gde se jos radi micro tese; i mi smo mu pomenuli da smo culi da se radi u Belgiji, na sta je on rekao da i nije bas siguran, jer razliciti dr-i pod micro tese-om podrazumevaju razlicite stvari.
Sto se tice same klinike; utisci su osrednji. Valjda sam nekako ocekivala dosta vecu kliniku. Ova je otprilike kao Jevremova u Beogradu. Mislim, da ne shvatite pogresno, sve je ok, jedino eto nekako sam je drugacije zamisljala.
Mana klinike je sto niko ne govori engleski. Sestre bukvalno ni reci ne znaju. Jedino smo sa dr Bakircioglu pricali na engleskom.
No, to i nije toliki problem, jer imaju prevodioca. Tako da mozete da pricate na nasem. Prevodilac je jedna prijatna gospodja Hidzran, koja vam u principu pomaze oko svega. Nama ju je predlozila fatamorgana, pa smo je kontaktirali pre odlaska tamo. Ona nam je obezbedila i smestaj. Hotel se zove Jonca i prilicno je los. No, to je i najmanje bitno. 
Tu smo samo prespavali dve noci, ostatak vremena smo obilazili grad.
Eto devojke, to su moji utisci. Ako zelite da me jos nesto pitate, slobodno... kako god; ili ovde ili preko pp. Rado cu vam sve objasniti.
U principu, ja bih da nam se jos malo slegnu utisci, ali trenutno su oni nas izbor.
Veliki pozdrav za sve vas, a vama Natasa73 srecan put i puno srece!

----------


## fatamorgana

Palmice, dobro nam došla! Javi nam šta planirate kada vam se slegnu utisci.  :Kiss:  

Nataša, od srca želim puuuno sreće i javi nam se   :Kiss:

----------


## merycica

molim te odgovorimi koja je razlika izmedju Brisela i Istambula? Zasto pre Istambul jako malo znam o njima skoro nista. Dok sam cula da je u Briselu Evropski centar za sterilitet i da su broj 1 u Evropi sta mislite o tome? sta je sa Ruskim klinikama?

----------


## Suzzy

> Ja sam od subote na Pergotime-u ( Clomid)  a 21.01 je prvi UZV  :D  :D vidjecemo sta ce biti, bas sam uzbudjena


Draga, samo da ti poželim sreću, neka uspije otprve! Pusa   :Love:  

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## fatamorgana

> molim te odgovorimi koja je razlika izmedju Brisela i Istambula? Zasto pre Istambul jako malo znam o njima skoro nista. Dok sam cula da je u Briselu Evropski centar za sterilitet i da su broj 1 u Evropi sta mislite o tome? sta je sa Ruskim klinikama?




 Draga naša suborko, nema pravila koja je klinika bolja, koji su doktori bolji. Ali eto, ima nas svuda. I Brisel i Istanbul su dobri, a ako pitaš zašto, preporučila bih ti da pročitaš naše stare postove na azoostatistici i mislim da ćeš imati jasniju sliku i moći ćeš sama odlučiti gdje da ideš.

Da imam para, obišla bih sve svjetske klinike i u svakoj bih pokušala postupak dok ne ostanem trudna. 

Gdje god da se odlučiš da odeš, bitno je da vjeriješ u uspjeh i da vjeruješ doktorima, a da si prethodno sebe dobro educirala o svim mogućim i nemogućim situacijama vezanim za vaš konkretan problem.

Želim ti puno sreće gdje god da se odlučiš da odeš.  
 :Love:

----------


## merycica

Fatamorgana drugarice hvala ti ali stvarn ne znam gde ici.

----------


## palmica

Natasa73, za uspesan postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Natasa73

Veliki pozdrav svima iz Istanbula a tebi Palmice HVALA na lijepim zeljama!  :Bye:

----------


## Sanja79

Draga Nataša i Betty, sve najbolje u postupku vam želim!   :Love:  
Svim curama želim puno sreće i  uspjeha...
Mi smo još malo pa na kraju ove avanture zvane trudnoća... Ljubim vas sve i javim vam se kad rodim!   :Kiss:

----------


## palmica

Sanja79, primakao se i taj divni trenutak, a?
Puno srece i javljaj se kad god budes mogla  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa73

Sve najbolje Sanja i javi se.

----------


## edinas

Dali je neko probao MaxoCum tablete za bolju spermu?

----------


## merycica

Nisam probala ni cula cak za njih.
Sanja  :Bye:   :Bye:   :D

----------


## edinas

Ja sam zvala ih i pitala ih dali pomaze kod azaoosperije rekli su mi da pomaze i da se treba koristiti 6 do 8 mjeseci.  Posle tribestana radimo nalaze sperme ako nebude nista bolje probacemo sa ovim tabletama.

----------


## fatamorgana

Curice halooo!!! Gdje ste? Kako idu akcije, hajmo jedna po jedna dokle smo šta smo?   :Kiss:  

Sanja79, kako je stanje kod tebe? Jesi li se porodila? ~~~~~~ da sve bude perfektno, ako Bog da.

Puno vas sve ljubim i javljajte se   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Natasa73

Puno pozdrava svima.Mi smo juce radili ''cuveni microTESE''u ''cuvenoj Turskoj'' i nije pronadjeno nista.To je nama treca biopsija i to se moglo pretpostaviti.Nemam sta puno da vam kazem, klasicni PRODAVCI MAGLE.Pozdrav

----------


## Betty

> Puno pozdrava svima.Mi smo juce radili ''cuveni microTESE''u ''cuvenoj Turskoj'' i nije pronadjeno nista.To je nama treca biopsija i to se moglo pretpostaviti.Nemam sta puno da vam kazem, klasicni PRODAVCI MAGLE.Pozdrav


Zao mi je mila   :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Betty

Samo da javim da je juce bio AIH , za dvije sedmice je test , pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti   :Smile:  
~~~~~~ ~~~~~~ svima za sto bolje rezultate 
*
Sanja79* lak porod ti zelim ~~~~~~ ~~~~~~ ~~~~~~

----------


## fatamorgana

> Puno pozdrava svima.Mi smo juce radili ''cuveni microTESE''u ''cuvenoj Turskoj'' i nije pronadjeno nista.To je nama treca biopsija i to se moglo pretpostaviti.Nemam sta puno da vam kazem, klasicni PRODAVCI MAGLE.Pozdrav





 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  , jako mi je žao

----------


## marti_sk

> Puno pozdrava svima.Mi smo juce radili ''cuveni microTESE''u ''cuvenoj Turskoj'' i nije pronadjeno nista.To je nama treca biopsija i to se moglo pretpostaviti.Nemam sta puno da vam kazem, klasicni PRODAVCI MAGLE.Pozdrav


Natasa   :Crying or Very sad:   eto ne znam sta da ti utjesno kazem, ali imate jos sanse da dobijete bebu ukoliko je opcija donator za vas prihvatljiva   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

*Betty* ja iz   :Heart:  zelim da ti budes nasa prva azoo trudnica u 2010 godinu   :Love:

----------


## Sanja79

Draga Natasa, stvarno mi je zao...   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:   Nemam rijeci.

----------


## palmica

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## cvijetak77

Natasa, žao mi je

pokusavam ti poslati pp ali ti je inbox pun

----------


## medena8

*Natasa*, jako mi je žao, evo jednog virtualnog zagrljaja u nemogućnosti pravog  :Love: 
*Betty*, sretno od srca, nadam se da ćeš ti otvorit sezonu ovogodišnjih azootrudnica  :Klap: 
*Sanja*, želim ti bezbolan porod koliko je to god moguće  :Heart: 




Misur, slala sam ti pp, ali ti je Inbox pun, možda zbog novog izgleda ovog našeg foruma s kojim su se vjerovatno promijenile i postavke...  :Kiss:

----------


## vjestica

*Betty* mila sad vidim da si radila AIH
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za veliku betu za 2 sedmice i da otvoriš sezonu azo trudnica  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Pisete cure nemoj te da nam tema ide na drugu stranicu.

----------


## dusa71

:Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 


> Pisete cure nemoj te da nam tema ide na drugu stranicu.

----------


## marti_sk

Drage moje azoo suborke,  rodila se jos jedna azoo beba!   Nasa Sanja79 je sinoc rodila predivnog decka  teskog 2900 grama i 49 cm dugog!  :Zaljubljen:   Draga mama Sanja, cestitam vam iz srca, zelim vam predivne roditeljske trenutke  Dragi djecace, dobro nam dosao!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

naježila sam se od ovih lijepih vijesti! sanja79, čestitke od srca, tebi i suprugu, uživajte u roditeljstvu! maleni dječače, dobrodošao na svijet!

----------


## tuzna

cestitam i ja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## edinas

dusa71  navi mi se na pp pa cu ti dati adresu od maxocum.

----------


## fatamorgana

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Sanja 79, evo me u jednoj dalekoj zemlji sama u hotelskoj sobi i placem ko kisna godina od srece jer tvoj primjer je jedan od rijetkih da i za nas ima nade. Zelim od srca mnogo srece, zdravlja za tebe, tm i vaseg sina. Cestitke od srca.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dejana76

Cestitam i ja! Da bude ziv i zdrav!

----------


## Natasa73

Sanja, sve najbolje vam zelim!

----------


## Natasa73

Cvijetak , izvini, nesto mi nije bilo u redu sa racunarom.Sta si mi htjela reci?

----------


## little ivy

Iskrene čestitke mami tati i malenome  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

ČESTITAM od  :Heart:  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## palmica

Predivna vest.
Sanja79, neka je sa srecom.
Uzivajte u svakom trenutku sa svojim zlatom.
Neka vam je ziv i zdrav sto godina.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dejana76

Cao cure. Znate li mozda jos neku kliniku u Evropi gdje rade micro-TESE (osim Praga i Belgije gdje su nas naljubazan nacin odbili i Turske, naravno)?

----------


## medena8

Dejana, zašto su vas odbili????????????  :Confused:

----------


## Dejana76

MM je vec imao 2 biopsije i nista nije pronadjeno, tako da na osnovu nalaza misle da su nam sanse 0 i da ne preporucuju micro-tese.

----------


## medena8

Ma da, sigurno se nisu osobno susreli s tim problemom pa da znaju da je čovjek u tom slučaju spreman na sve, šta se njih tiče ako ste vi tako odlučili, ima da naprave i adio  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  !!! Uh, kako se razbjesnim na ovakve ispade, zapravo jakooooooo rastužim ... :Sad:

----------


## marti_sk

Ne zele reskirati jer svaka biopsija unistava tkivo testisa, to moze da dovede do hronicen pada testosterona pa da mora TM da prima testosteron dok je ziv

----------


## Betty

nista cure od mene ovaj put , jutros sam procurila  :Sad:  Jos su mi rekli da necu cekati 1 ciklus vec 2 , tako da je novi postupak tek u aprilu-maju. 
Hvala svima na vibricama  :Heart: 
*vjestice* hvala ti neizmjerno sto me pratis  :Love: 

*marti_sk* sta se dogadja kod vas ? 
Nadam se da cemo sve brzo krenuti Sanjinim putem  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

> nista cure od mene ovaj put , jutros sam procurila  Jos su mi rekli da necu cekati 1 ciklus vec 2 , tako da je novi postupak tek u aprilu-maju.


*Betty*, jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
Nadam se da ćeš se brzo sabrati, glavu gore i hrabro u nove pobjede!!!  :Heart:

----------


## vjestica

*Betty* mila žao mi je
meni je drugi AIH uspio, i o d srca se nadam da će tako biti i tebi  :Heart:  i da ćeš aBd i ti uskoro početi osjećati ove leptiriće u stomaku koje ja osjetim  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Marti_sk* javi se, dokle ste vas dvoje

----------


## ajvica

Joj cure ja pisala a ne znam gdje je otišlo ajojjjj...

Sanja Čestitke od srcaaaaaaa, od srca  draga moja -jako mi dragaao..

Evo cure moje ja i Miha smo skupa- on neće još van..hehhe-čekamo svaki dan trudove ali Mihi je dobro kod svoje majke tako da se još družimo nas dvoje....

Inače budemo na carski zbog dioptrije tako  da sam opuštena..

----------


## ajvica

hej drga moja velike pusse od nas dvojeeee....Miha te pozz i čekamo te trudove sada laganini.......piši mi..

----------


## marti_sk

jos malo dolazi nam jos jedna azoo beba  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dusa71

ja pokusavam da posaljem edini pp poruku ali ne uspijevam

----------


## dusa71

edina molim te posalji ti meni adresu ya MAXOCUM na pp, jer ja tebi ne mogu


> dusa71 navi mi se na pp pa cu ti dati adresu od maxocum.

----------


## edinas

Dusa71  nemogu ni ja tebi da posaljem.

----------


## ivica_k

ajvice, znaš da mislim na tebe i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši susret s vašim Mihom! :Heart:  :Saint:

----------


## medena8

*Ajvice*, sretno !!!  :Heart: 


Misur, ne mogu ti poslati pp, javlja mi da ti je Inbox pun, provjeri  :Wink:

----------


## dusa71

Ovo je nevjerovatno, dobila sam odgovor od administratora da novi korisnici ne mogu slati privatne poruke, a ja sam prije mjesec dan slala poruke za Diu, i ona mi je odgovorila-sta se desava, a u svakom slucaju tebi Edina hvala 


> Dusa71 nemogu ni ja tebi da posaljem.

----------


## edinas

dusa71  idi na google i tamo naci o maxocum.  

Koliko ima azoo trudnica do sada?  Ja vise izludi cekajuci maj mjesec da radimo spermogram.

----------


## edinas

Evo cijeli dan na poslu razmisljam kakav ce zivot bez djece biti?  Prokleta ova azoo me vise izludi glava me boli.  Koliko dugo da se covjek jos nada i sta sve da proba da bi se pojavili spermici.

----------


## medena8

> Evo cijeli dan na poslu razmisljam kakav ce zivot bez djece biti? Prokleta ova azoo me vise izludi glava me boli. Koliko dugo da se covjek jos nada i sta sve da proba da bi se pojavili spermici.


Edinas, draga, nemoj o tome uopće razmišljati jer *nećeš* živjeti život bez djece, a čudo će se dogoditi upravo kad prestaneš razmišljati, mora  :Smile:  !!!
To ti je samo takav dan, sutra će biti bolje!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Natasa73

U pravu je medena!!! Smiri se...da vidis mene, hladna sam kao spricer!!! Kakav god zivot bio, zivjeti se mora.Bas kad insistiras i trazis, ono se ne da.Puno pozdrava svima.

----------


## medena8

Nataša, tako treba!  :Love: 
Hladne glave je najbolje, i kad najmanje očekuješ, stvari dođu na svoje! 
Puno pozdrava svima i od mene!!!  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Znam ja da zivot mora da i dalje ide ali tesko je kad te neko pita sta ti cekas kad ces djecu.  Sta vise govoriti?  Da mu kaze da imas problem samo ce ti se smijati jer niko nezna kako je onima koji imaju taj problem.

----------


## Natasa73

Pitace i prestace.Tako je i meni bilo.Samo reci bice kad bude.Nije neki odgovor al prolazi.Puno pozdrava

----------


## Sanja79

Drage moje, samo da vam se na brzinu javim... Porodjaj je bio na carski, bebac je dobar, kao i ja. Dosli smo kuci, sad se uhodavamo. Hvala svima na cestitkama i zelim vam svima da dozivite ovo iskustvo. Samo budite hrabre!

----------


## marti_sk

Sanja79  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rose

evo da se i ja javim... nova sam na forumu,dugo vas čitam ali nikako da se javim... i mi se borimo sa azospermijom,ja 27 sve ok,mm 30,radili smo punkciju ali nije ništa nađeno iako su nam davali velike šanse s obzirom da su nalazi hormona mm svi uredni ali ništa... sad se spremamo za biopsiju,radit će nam je dr.dadić iz cita kao i punkciju pa šta bog da... imamo zakazano 09.03
ima li ko sa sličnim iskustvom?

----------


## ajvica

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: evo  drage moje, nas dvoje još skupa..


U ponedeljak idemo u rodilište, rekao moj dr....

Inače sutra je termin ali Miha ništa, pa budemo vidjeli kada će doktor naparaviti carski...etooo pusssa od nas dvoje...svimaaaa..


Inače Edinas gdje si nam ti, slala sam ti slike i poruku na onaj nejl ali ne znam jel si dobila....javi se...pusssa i pozzzzzz :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav rose....puno sreće s biopsijom,o njima iz Cita sve najbolje sam čula...nadam se da će vam pronaći plivača i da ćeš što prije pobječi odavde.
mi smo punkciju radili u zgb na VV i isto ništa,hormoni su isto ok,na biopsiju jos nismo pošli....ah...sve su te naše priče slične....sretno  :Wink: 

ajvice.........pozdrav i sretno. i  zagrli tog malog anđela kad stigne  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Evo me tu sam.  Mozda je muz izbrisao email on to uvjek nesto dira.  Sve po starom cekamo 5 mjesec da vidimo imali kakvog pomaka za tribestanom.

----------


## marti_sk

ajvice, danas je dan D kada vam stize maleni Miha  :Love:  Zelim ti lagani porod i jedva cekam da nam javis kako si prosla..

----------


## fatamorgana

Draga Ajvice, želim najljepši mogući susret sa tvojom bebicom. Sanja79, obavještavaj nas kako maleni napreduje, kako ste se snašli ti i tm u ovoj novoj ulozi. Marti_sk, šta ima kod tebe, dokle ste šta ste?

~~~~~~~ za sviju za šta god kome treba

----------


## edinas

Koliki je Volume bio kod vasi muzeva i da imate azoo.  Kod MM na papriju pise da mu je volume .3 ml jeli moguce da tamo malo.Jeli nebi trebalo biti 1 ml

----------


## edinas

Gdje su azoo trudnice?  Sta je sa ove teme niko nista nepise.

----------


## medena8

Heeej! Azootrudnice su rodile, koliko ja znam, pa vjerovatno nemaju vremena sad pisati... Ovim putem im još jednom od  :Heart:  čestitam , neka uživaju sa svojim slatkišima!!! A suborke baš ne svraćaju ovamo, neke pratim na odbrojavanju, poviri i ti tamo, *Edinas*  :Wink: 
Što se tiče volumene koji si spominjala u ptrethodnom postu, ja mislim da nije obn toliko bitan koliko ovo što se u njemu nalazi, tj. kod naših muževa, nažalost, ne nalazi... 
Pozdrav i sretno što god sad u vezi s ovim činila!!!  :Love:

----------


## ajvica

:Zaljubljen:  :Klap: Carski rez je bio 03.03. u 07.00h do caca 07.30h i došao je ovaj svijet naš Azoo Mihovil težak 3930..i 52 dugačak..

Došla sam doma sedmi dan nakon poroda i evo sve ok..sad mi već dosta bolje a inače dosta je bolan taj carski- ali sve to ode u zaborav..

Darage moje moj Mihovil je tu...od srca vaša Ajvica želi vam trocifrene betice..od srca drage moje :Heart:

----------


## ajvica

edinas gdje si , javi se-pisala sam ti na onaj tvoj eldvin mejl....ajd javi se i veliki zagrljaj od nas dvoje!!!

----------


## Natasa73

Ajvice, divna vijest...uzivaj i puno srece svima!

----------


## ivica_k

bravo ajvice, neka je sve dobro prošlo, najvažnije je da sve sada (i zauvijek) zajedno! :Klap:  :Heart: 
miha je tuuuu :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

> Carski rez je bio 03.03. u 07.00h do caca 07.30h i došao je ovaj svijet naš Azoo Mihovil težak 3930..i 52 dugačak..
> 
> Došla sam doma sedmi dan nakon poroda i evo sve ok..sad mi već dosta bolje a inače dosta je bolan taj carski- ali sve to ode u zaborav..
> 
> Darage moje moj Mihovil je tu...od srca vaša Ajvica želi vam trocifrene betice..od srca drage moje



Ajviiiii!!! :Zaljubljen:  Cestitke od srca. Neka ga sreca prati cijeloga zivota.Pisi kako se snalazis u ulozi mame sad kad si to konacno docekala  :Heart:

----------


## Sanja79

Draga ajvice, cestitam ti na rodjenju tvoga malog Mihe! Neka ga sreca i zdravlje prate u zivotu. Uzivaj sa svojim sinom, sa svojim malim cudom. 
Ostalim curama mogu pozeljeti ovaj osjecaj i reci vam da je vrijedno svake minute cekanja, svakog bola i nerviranja... 
Sretno vam svima i ne odustajte!

----------


## little ivy

iskrene čestitke ajvi  :Smile:

----------


## Dejana76

Cestitke Ajvi, nek' je ziv i zdrav

----------


## marti_sk

Ajvi, Sanja, uzivajte  :Love:   fato ~~~~~~ da budes nasa sledeca trudnica/mama

----------


## marti_sk

nervira me ovoaj novi forum jer sve mi ispisuje u jedan red  :Sad:

----------


## Vivach

Sanja79, ajvice od srca vam čestitam na rođenju vaših malih srećica. 
Uživajte u danima pred vama. 

Fato i tuzna da nam vas dvije budete novi tandem azoo trudnica ~~~~~~~

----------


## tuzna

hvala,mila
ja se nadam da ce nam fata osvjetlit obraz...

----------


## marti_sk

tuzna jesi li imala FET, kada vadis betu? Naravno i za tebe ~~~~~~ za tvoje hrabre smrzlice

----------


## tuzna

u subotu,betu bih trebala raditi tek za 7 dana,dakle,22.3.

----------


## andreja

draga ajvice čestitam od srca,a tvom malom smotuljku puuuno zdravlja te veselo i sretno djetinjstvo!

----------


## fatamorgana

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: Marti_sk, Vivach, hvala na lijepim željama. Moja beta je također 22.03. ali ja već kujem planove za slijedeći postupak. Šta ću takva sam, to kovanje planova i strategija me drži prisebnom. Nekako mi lakše da imam nešto u planu.

----------


## marti_sk

Fato, tuzna sigurna sam da ste vi nase nove tandem trudnice...isto ko sto su lani bili Sanja i Ajvica  :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

:Love:  O Marti draga,  :Love:  iz tvojih usta u Božije uši. Šta ima kod tebe?

----------


## iva_luca

Drage azoo curice i *azoo potomstvo!  
*Baš sam se obradovala rođenju dječačića! 

Nadam se da ćete nastaviti niz.... Pusa od mene i moje djevojčice.

----------


## palmica

ajvice, neka je sa srecom!!!
Sve najbolje ponosnim roditeljima i njihovom malom Mihi.
fatamorgana, nisam u toku. Gde mogu da ispratim tvoj postupak, na kom podforumu? 
Znaci, beta 22.03! Neka je sa srecom, drzim palceve!

----------


## Sanja79

Tuzna, fato, drzim vam fige...

----------


## fatamorgana

Sanja hvala puno, ja sam skroz u depri. Jedva cekam da odradim tu beturinu i da se vratim svom mikrosvijetu.

----------


## Natasa73

Palmice, nadam se da si OK! Sta ima novo kod vas?Puno pozdrava

----------


## palmica

Natasa73, mi smo dobro. Nista novo. Bas nista, tapkamo u mestu.
Sta ima kod vas? Dobro ste?
Pozdravljam sve forumasice  :Smile:

----------


## Dejana76

Drage moje, prije par dana sam slala mail dr Schlegelu, zamolila ga da mi preporuci nekog dr u Evropi. Ovo je njegov odgovor: 
Best doctors in your region:
Suks Minhas (UK)
Emre Baciorglu (Turkey)
Dr Minhasa sam nasla na nekoj klinici u Londonu, poslala mu mail i on nam isto kao i Emre daje sanse da se nesto nadje 10-20%, s tim sto, za razliku od Turske, sam microTese postupak kosta oko 5000 funti! Veliki pozdrav

----------


## marti_sk

Imamo trudnicu  :Smile: )

----------


## Vivach

Evo i ovdje ću poskočiti za našu trudnicu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . 

Uživaj fato u slijedećih devet mjeseci   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Natasa73

Sve je OK, radimo, dobro smo! Pozdrav svima

----------


## ivica_k

fato, :Klap:

----------


## fatamorgana

drage moje suborke, hvala velika na cestitkama i vibricama ni ja sama jos ne mogu da vjerujem da nam se ovo desava

----------


## little ivy

fato draga iskrene čestitke....javi nam betu kad stigne...i vjeruj "da to se vama dešava"  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## eliza

Fato cestitam draga!
Tako mi je drago zbog vas, rekla sam ti vec jednom da cemo imati reprizu "Istanbulske price" i eto desilo se. Secam se kao da je juce bilo da ni ja nisam mogla docekati betu pa sam ranije uradila test koji je u sekundi pokazao plusic i od tog trenutka nasi zivoti su dobili sasvim drugi smisao. Uzivaj draga!

----------


## Dejana76

Cestitam Fato  :Smile:

----------


## nami

Oooo mama mia, totalono sam zatečena od sreće...Nema se šta drugo reći nego jupiiiiii Čestitam i želim ti najljepšu trudnoću i sve ostalo i sveee sveee!!!Ne mogu da ubacim ove smajliće i skakače ali eto skačem ja..Detalje naravno jedva čekam izgleda da sam ih izostavila negdje, nije ni bitno al ih nekako moram saznatiNaša nova trudnica u 2010!!!

----------


## edinas

Mozda  sam prije pisala o hormonima mm ali evo opet da pitam.  Dali je moguce da se pojave spermici sa ovakim nalazima kada koristi Tribestan i Bioastin?  Dali su vasi muzevi imali fisok FSH pa da su se spermici pojavili posle uzimanja vitamina?  Hvala 

FSH 30.9
LH 13.1
Prolatin14.2
Testosterone 185

----------


## fatamorgana

> Mozda  sam prije pisala o hormonima mm ali evo opet da pitam.  Dali je moguce da se pojave spermici sa ovakim nalazima kada koristi Tribestan i Bioastin?  Dali su vasi muzevi imali fisok FSH pa da su se spermici pojavili posle uzimanja vitamina?  Hvala 
> 
> FSH 30.9
> LH 13.1
> Prolatin14.2
> Testosterone 185


Edinas, vec smo apsolvirali na temi visok FSH mila, znas da on nema veze da li ce se TESEom naci spermica ili ne  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Problem je sto nemogu muza da natjeram da radi biopsiju ili punkciju.  On hoce da proba da Tribestanom.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Problem je sto nemogu muza da natjeram da radi biopsiju ili punkciju.  On hoce da proba da Tribestanom.


Ne preostaje ti nista drugo nego toljagom po glavi, cuj "nece", ima da hoce i to trceci. Moras ga natjerat nekako

----------


## edinas

Za mjesec dana ide ponovo raditi nalaze spermen ako budu isti kao i prije neznam sama sta da radim.  Vise cu poluditi.  Koliko su pronasli kod tm?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Za mjesec dana ide ponovo raditi nalaze spermen ako budu isti kao i prije neznam sama sta da radim.  Vise cu poluditi.  Koliko su pronasli kod tm?


jako malo

----------


## little ivy

edinas,pusti ga jos taj zadnji spermiogram i onda ga stisni,mora krenuti dalje s nečim. mm je radio punkciju lani i ništa...sada je na redu biopsija,pije tribestan iako ne vidimo pomaka(doduse nismo ni radili spermiogram od 10og mj.)....moze pit što hoće ali treba i dalje nastaviti s pretragama,uzmi toljagu kako fata reče i uvjeri ga  :Wink:   sve u svemu nije ni njima lako i treba strpljenja s nekim više s nekim manje od njih...samo hrabro.

----------


## Sanja79

Fato, cestitam od srca!

----------


## edinas

Ma tesko je ovo sve.  Da hoce naci bar dovoljno za ICSI.

----------


## little ivy

svi se mi tome nadamo.....

pročitala sam tu negdje kod nekoga u potpisu nešto lijepo:Nijedna želja nije nam data bez snage da ju ostvarimo  :Smile:  

e da, mm i nakon godinu dana nije prestao pušit i izluđuje me zbog toga jer to je jedino sto je morao ali eto ne ide....

----------


## medena8

> Ma tesko je ovo sve. Da hoce naci bar dovoljno za ICSI.


*Edinas*, ja ću ti citirati dr. Tandaru, embriologa iz KBC Split (Firule) :"Meni je dovoljan *jedan* i ja ću s njim napraviti čudo!" što je u teoriji i istina, a u praksi, uz malo sreće, nadam se također! Sretno, draga, strpljivo i prihvatit će već tm jedinu opciju koja mu se nudi... Kako je Little Ivy rekla, nekima trebe više, nekima manje vremena...  :Love: 


*Fato*, od  :Heart:  čestitam ako već na nekoj drugoj temi nisam, zbog tebe i tebi sličnih ja sam uz sav svoj optimizam još optimističnija i sve sigurnija u uspjeh!!! 


*Tuzna*, nisam uspjela uhvatit na drugim temama.... Jesi li uradila test ili ćeš čekati ß ? Javi, brinemo se  :Yes:

----------


## palmica

fatamorgana, cestitam od srca!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Zelim ti lepu i bezbriznu trudnocu!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Imam par pitanja za sve vas koji imate iskustvo sa micro TESE procedurom??
Da li su vasi muzevi radili micro - tese na isti dan kada i vi punkciju ili su radili ranije pa zamrzavali spermice???
Da li ima iko od vas cij muz je imao visok FSH sa uspesnim micro-Tese??
Da li urolog propise nesto da se koristi pre FSH?
Da li su radili pod lokalnom anesteziom ili kako??
Hvala unapred.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

I jos jedno dodatno pitanje, da li urolozi pre procedure micro-TESE proveravaju ejakulat, da li ima ista u njemu???
Negde sam procitala da 22% muskaraca sa azoo imaju par plivaca u ejakulatu, ali da se to ne vidi, zato sto kad se radi obicna analiza, ne proverava se celi ejakulat.
Hvala puno

----------


## nami

zasto_bas_mi (joj dobar ti je nik skrooz),pošto vidim da si na početku najprije želim ti puuno srećeodgovarat cu ti  na pitanja po redu:-to vam ovisi o vašem dogovoru sa doktorom i o vašoj lično odluci. Većina parova sve to radi u isto vrijeme i mislim da je tako najbolje, ali može se i zalediti pa poslije (uzmeš u obzir da su lijekovi oko 1000 eura pa se ti još svim tim dopinguješ a možda nepotrebno... jednostavno odluka je vaša i sugestija doktora)- takvih je bilo na ovom forumu otprilike 50 % a nova su istraživa nja da ti taj FSH i nije neki pokazatelj-Ovo ti draga pitanje nisam skontala-Radio je pod opštom anestezijom-Ovi naši u Pragu su provjerili na naše insistiranje iz centrifugata jer se kod nas u BiH ne radi iz centrifugata već nativno, ali nisu ništa našli. Svakako napomenite da to urade jer se sjećam jednog slučaja u Briselu da su na konsultacijama radili i ništa i spremili se za TESE sljedeći put i ponovo uradili i našli... i sve bilo uredu i trudnoća i ostaloJa ti nažalost nisam baš u uspješan slučaj (još uvjek), ali smo tu ludoriju već prošli pa se spremamo za novu...Ako te još nešto interesuje samo pitaj

----------


## nami

ne kontam zašto  mi je sve u jednom redu...a stavljal sam i po dva entera.. hahaha pomalo me nervira

----------


## tuzna

pa,nami,zar se jos vrtis tu?  :Smile: 
pricaj nam,u kakvu se novu ludoriju spremate?

----------


## fatamorgana

Nami, nek vas sreća prati za šta god da ste se odlučili ~~~~~~~ za vas i za ostalu azoo ekipu. 

Hvala cure mile na cestitkama i vibricama

A Zasto_bas_nama, za tebe imam savjet da lijepo zasjednes i da procitas cijeli forum. Posebno azoostatistiku i ostalo sto se tice azoo. Nakon toga sve ce ti biti jasno ko dan (btw, i sama sam tako uradila).

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Caos,
Nami hvala na odgovoru.
Procitala sam ovaj post nekoliko puta, ali mi neki detalji oko micro-TESE procedure nisu jasni.
Recimo, koja je razlika izmedju centrifugata i nativno??
Mi idemo na konsultaciju sledece nedelje i ne mogu da odlucim da li da radimo micro-TESE pre IVF-a ili u istom danu.
Mozda bih htela u istom danu, ali problem je u tome sto se ovde micro-TESE isto radi pod opstom anesteziom, a to se radi samo u bolnicama, a klinika u kojoj bih ja radila IVF je udaljena sat vremena voznje od bolnice.
E sad, i da micro-TESE bude uspesan i da se nesto nadje, zar ne mislite da bi to sve uginulo dok "plivaci" dodju do klinike sat vremena kasnije??
Punkciju rade pod regionalnom anesteziom, pa razmisljam da li je moguce da i micro-TESE urade pod istom u klinici.
HELP!

----------


## nami

Ah žene drage, oporavljam se još uvjek ali i smišljam planove.Prvo čekam nalaz biopsije iz Pronatala (100 eura), pa ću to poslati u Istambul da vidim imaju li neki prijedlog, pa da uradimo tu mikrodeleciju, kariogram i fibrozu pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.Usporeno sve radimo, preusporeno ali ja brže ne mogu... jednostavno, ne mogu.A što se tiče virkanja, naravno da sam tu povirim redovno, samo mi se neda pisati, ali svakako svima želim bezgraničnu sreću i sve najnaj.Tužna tebi specijalo, vidim da se spremate za nove pobjede... bit će dobro aBd naravno.

----------


## Natasa73

Zasto bas mi, pratim te od Serbian cafea...Dobro su ti cure rekle, iscitaj cijeli ovaj dio od pocetka pa ces sve saznati.Ima zanimljivnih stvari i nadam se da ces naci nesto da rijesis dileme.Pozdrav i sretno :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## little ivy

samo da vas povirim i javim se,mi eto čekamo svibanj  :Smile:  dogovori pali,termine imamo pa pravac sjever  :Smile:  

neka ovo proljeće donese sreću mnogima  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

> Ah Tužna tebi specijalo, vidim da se spremate za nove pobjede... bit će dobro aBd naravno.


 :Smile:  hvala,nami! mislila sma na vas dvoje ,gdje ste,kako ste.....
zelim da sto prije javis kakvu veselu vijest....

----------


## nami

Tužna draga,dobro smo ti, sve OK, uobičajeno...život ide dalje, bezbroj novih izazova i zadovoljstava. Jedino nas ovaj posao iscrpljuje...hahaha,  dođemo ko iscjeđene krpe kući, dok se malo ne dozovemo. Hvala ti što misliš na nas kiss.Puno bebaća, a ovom klubu prvo plivača želim do neba.

----------


## kerempavica

Pozdrav,
nova sam na forumu, pa da napisem nas problem u nadi da cete nam moci pomoci.
MM je uspostavljena dg. hipogonadotropni hipogonadizam i doktor mu je preporučio da uzima Pregnyl i Gonal-f godinu dana, kako bi se uspostavila spermatogeneza. Da li je neko od vas, tj.vasih muzeva imao ovu dg. i kakva su vasa iskustva s tim.

----------


## kerempavica

izgleda niko nema iskustva s ovom dijagnozom. mozda bi pomoglo ako napisem malo detalja. FSH, LH i TESTOSTERON su kod mm ispod donje granice i ustanovljena totalna azoo...
kako smo mi shvatili hcg kojeg sadrzi pregnyl je za LH, a Gonal-f je kombinacija FSH i LH, pa bi se onda testosteron prirodno proizvodio takvom stimulacijom. 
vidjela sam da na forumu uglavnom ljudi imaju problem sa povisenim FSH i LH, al eto reko' da ipak pitam...
a sve ovo ne bismo saznali da preko vas nismo dosli do nekog doktora u Turskoj koji je strucnjak za to....hvala vam na tome  :Smile:

----------


## misur

> izgleda niko nema iskustva s ovom dijagnozom. mozda bi pomoglo ako napisem malo detalja. FSH, LH i TESTOSTERON su kod mm ispod donje granice i ustanovljena totalna azoo...
> kako smo mi shvatili hcg kojeg sadrzi pregnyl je za LH, a Gonal-f je kombinacija FSH i LH, pa bi se onda testosteron prirodno proizvodio takvom stimulacijom. 
> vidjela sam da na forumu uglavnom ljudi imaju problem sa povisenim FSH i LH, al eto reko' da ipak pitam...
> a sve ovo ne bismo saznali da preko vas nismo dosli do nekog doktora u Turskoj koji je strucnjak za to....hvala vam na tome


Draga kerempavica, tek sam se ove dane uspjela ulogirati na forum pa da ti odgovorim. Dijagnoza tvog muza je uistinu rijetka (ali ja bih rekla bolja opcija od one s visokim FSH) pa ti se zato valjda nitko ne javlja s osobnim iskustvom, a ti si sve tako lijepo napisala oko terapije tvog muza i hormona da ti nemam sto dodati osim jedno veliko sretnoooo!

----------


## misur

> Caos,
> Nami hvala na odgovoru.
> Procitala sam ovaj post nekoliko puta, ali mi neki detalji oko micro-TESE procedure nisu jasni.
> Recimo, koja je razlika izmedju centrifugata i nativno??
> 
> Nativno je kad nadju spermije u komorici direktno iz ejakulata, a centrifugat je kad u talogu nakon centrifugiranja ejakulata nadju spermije (recimo da ih tako ukoncentriraju pa je i veca sansa da ce se naci). Azoospermija je kad nativno ne mogu naci spermije, a ako nadju u centrifugatu to bi bio tezak oblik oligozoospermije.
> 
> Mi idemo na konsultaciju sledece nedelje i ne mogu da odlucim da li da radimo micro-TESE pre IVF-a ili u istom danu.
> Mozda bih htela u istom danu, ali problem je u tome sto se ovde micro-TESE isto radi pod opstom anesteziom, a to se radi samo u bolnicama, a klinika u kojoj bih ja radila IVF je udaljena sat vremena voznje od bolnice.
> ...


E da, vjecna dilema, svjezi materijal je definitivno bolji nego onaj nakon odmrzavanja, no u tom slucaju zena svakako mora biti u stimulaciji koja ce mozda biti uzaludna. Sad kako to funkcionira ako je klinika udaljena od IFV centra uistinu ne znam. Ja sam kontaktirala Giesen u Njemackoj prije par godina pa su mi tamo rekli da tako rade jer IFV klinika nije na istom mjestu, no vjerujem da si vec imala konzultacije i provjerila tu info. I da, microTESE je uvijek pod opcom anestezijom, jedino se klasicna biopsija moze raditi pod lokalnom.
Nazalost, nisam se uspjela prije ulogirati na rodu da ti odgovorim, pa se nadam da sad vec imas sve odgovore. Sretno!

----------


## kerempavica

hvala misure i ja želim svima vama svu sreću ovog svijeta.
potpuno si u pravu i ja sad kad procitam svoj post nema se sta vise dodati  :Smile: , al eto lakše je ako neko već prolazi kroz to da ne izmišljamo toplu vodu.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Hvala misure.  Raspitala sam se sve, kazu da nije nikakav problem ako se mTESE radi u bolnici. Navodno spermici (ako ih ima) opstanu nekoliko sati posle procedure, pa cak kazu da nakon 2-3 sata postaju vise pokretljivi.
Inace spremamo se za nasu prvu proceduru za jedno 2-3 nedelje.
Koliko sam uzbudjena toliko sam i nervozna, ali sam vise uzbudjena nego nervozna hehe

----------


## mrvica7

pozdrav cure,

evo pridružujem se u ovu grupu....kod mene je sve ok, a mm ima azoospermiju s tim da su nalazi hormona dobri....sad čekamo za daljnje korake koje trebamo učiniti...inače, pije za sada matičnu mliječ i kupila sam BioAstin, mada sam već pročitala da kod azoo nema baš puno pomoći sa tim preparatima....

----------


## Natasa73

mrvice7, puno srece i  dobro nam dosla i jos brze otisla medju trudnice!

----------


## little ivy

mrvice...dobro nam dosla i jos brze otisla.
ne gubi nadu,glavu gore i hrabro naprijed,nemojte puno razmisljat nego se uhvatite ukostac s problemom  :Wink: 
pomagalo ili ne mm je stalno na nekim tabletama;tribestan je stalno u điru,bioastin ponekad kao i maticna mlijec...nista ne moze odmoc

----------


## mrvica7

hvala vam cure ....prvo idemo na urološku obradu a u 6.om mjesecu idemo na VV na androloški pregled....vidjet ćemo što će biti....ma ne gubimo nadu, naravno....budem vas obavijestila o svemu....puse svima i držite se....zajedno ćemo sve uspjeti....

----------


## anaitomi

Pozdrav svima..!
Nakon dugog proučavanja foruma i svega šta ima veze sa trudnoćom molila bi za malu pomoć.! :Sad: 
Ukratko ja 26 i mm 30 pokušavali smo imati bebu al neuspješno,nakon niz pregleda (3 spermiograma,2 posjeta urologu,endokrinološka obrada,mjerenje hormona(LD,FSH,ECL) sljedili su samo šokovi.
Kako je već zasigurno svima poznato da ako ništa ne pitaš doktore nema ni odgovora.. Pa ovim putem želim svima zahvaliti da postoji ovaj forum iz kojeg se može puno naučit i pronaći utjehu kad je najteže.Čitajući ovaj forum pronašla sam isti šlučaj kao što imamo mi a to je da su kod mm jako mali testisi,trostruko povišeni FSH 36,1 LD 164 i TESTERON 7,99 i to sve meni upućuje na NEOPSTRUKTIVNU AZOOSPERMIJU  ali nama to doktori nisu rekli već ostaje na azoospermiji. I na kraju svega nam preporučili da u obzir dolazi AID (oplodnja donatorskim sjemenom ili posvojenje) te iznimno samo jedan pokušaj PESE zbog posljedica.. :Crying or Very sad: 
I na kraju moje pitanje glasi dal slučaj mm upučuje na neopstruktivnu azoospermiu,koje su posljedice ako se učini još koji PESE(jer znamo da su šanse da prvi put nađu nešto male) kamo ići na taj PESE ili možda kome se još obratiti za savjet?
Još jednom molim pomoć ako netko ima ovakav slučaj :Crying or Very sad: 
pozzzzzzzzzz iz Zg

----------


## fatamorgana

anaitomi, prije svega dobro dosla i jos bolje otisla sretna i trudna sa ovog pdf-a. Prije svega moram primjetiti da nisi detaljno proucila sve sto se pisalo o azoospermiji. Jer da jesi imala bi odgovore na pitanja koja si postavila. Prije svega dijagnosticiranje da li se radi o opstruktivnoj ili neopstruktivnoj azoo se moze dati tek nakon biopsije testisa. To sto su nalazi tvog muza takvi ne znaci da necete imati svoju biolosku djecu. Prije svega potrebno je uraditi niz pretraga da bi se, ako je moguce, doslo do uzroka azoospermije kod tm. Ja bih, recimo, i prije same biopsije testisa uputila mm da uradi tri jako bitna nalaza a to su: kariogram, mikrodelecije na y kromozomu i F508 (genetski screening za provjeru Cisticne Fibroze koja se najcesce vezuje za opstruktivnu azoospermiju).

Zaista, najpametnije sto ti mogu reci u ovom momentu, tj. najbolje za vas je, da zaista zaista detaljno procitas sve sto se pisalo o azoospermiji.

sretno

----------


## anaitomi

Draga fatamorgana!
Najprije hvala na javljanju..
Tm je napravio mikrodelecij y kromosoma i taj nalaz je ok tj piše da sad imamo 5% šanse za bebu zato jer nisu utvrđene mikrodelecije y kromosoma,a u slučaju da su utvrđene imali bi 0% šanse
Šta je kod nas problem da kod Tm su jako mali testisi i ne preporuča se biopsija zbog posljedica al ako bi već radili u obzir dolazi samo jedan pokušaj tog PESA
Meni tj nama je sve to nova i od tolikih informacija i ne upamtim sve pa možda zato ne shvaćam neke stvari "još sada"
Mislite da bi bez obzira dali radili biopsiju morali napravit taj kariogram i F508?
još jedno velika hvala

----------


## little ivy

draga anaitomi,slažem se s našom suborkom fatom....preporučljivo pročitati sve ponuđeno s našeg foruma i obavezno napraviti navedene pretrage.i mm ih je pravio i otkrili smo tako razlog naseg problema. bez biopsije se ne moze znati konacno stanje tako da prije nje nista nije konacno i nista nije gotovo...želim vam svu sreću svijeta u vašoj borbi koja slijedi  :Wink:

----------


## edinas

Evo mi se spremamo da radimo spermogram u utorak necemo sigruno znati rezultate odmah ali nema veze.  Nadamo se da ce biti bolji nego prije.  Ako bude isto kao i prije koristenja tribestana i bioatina zvacu jednog travra koji pravi kapi za azoo.

----------


## palmica

edinas, drzimo palceve!!!!!!
samo napred!

----------


## hello kitty

MM je dijagnostic asthenoozoospermija, nije mi jasno, koju funkciju ima bioastin a koju tribestan, može li to u njegovom slučaju pomoći

----------


## milivoj73

tm je srećom daleekooo od ovog pdfa i neka tako i ostane...ja sam koristio bioastin i ništa i malo sam skeptičan prema svim stvarima za popravak spermiograma (ovo je moje mišljenje temeljeno ponešt na iskustvu svom i drugih, ne znači da sam potpuno u pravu...) osim općenito zdravije prehrane , umjerenog vježbanja i gdje je moguće smanjivanja stresa...

----------


## edinas

Evo danas smo radili spermogram sad cekamo da nam jave rezultate.

----------


## Natasa73

Cao svima, dugo se niko ne javlja??!!!
Edinas sta je sa nalazom spermograma?Kakvi su rezultati?Pozdrav svima

----------


## little ivy

evo i mene da se i ovdje javim...
prosli tjedan smo bili u Pragu i radili tesu mm,nazalost nisu nista pronasli tako da nasa bitka ide dalje....sada,par dana poslije, sve to lakše prihvaćamo i smišljamo druga rješenja....

svima sretno u kojem god dijelu bitke bili  :Smile:

----------


## nami

Little ivyŽao mi je (ne mogu da ubacim ovog tužkića a on bi sve najbolje rekao)...Vidim da ste pravi borci u postu se ne osjeti ni kap razočarenja i svaka vam čast.Samo hrabro dalje mali intermeco i nove pobjede.Pusa velika

----------


## tuzna

*anaitomi* ,meni to zvuci kao Klinefelterov sindrom(koliko se sjecam,to je genetski poremecaj i takvi muskarci imaju male testise).
ima li cura koje bi to znale?

----------


## gargamelica

Bog cure može li mala pomoć  :Smile: 
Ne javljam se ali čitam redovno .
Zanima me ima li netko s azoo iskustva u Mariboru.
Kao sto vidite iz potpisa vrtimo se po lijepoj našoj u krug i svugdje neki propusti.
Zbog financija nismo mogli van pa sad kad smo odlučili želim sve provjerit  :Wink: 
Hvala unaprijed i sretno svima

----------


## fatamorgana

Pozdrav Gargamelica, kako vidim iz tvog potpisa kod vas se radi i opstruktivna azoo sto je super (ako uopce kod azoo ista moze biti super) znaci uvijek ce biti plivaca za postupak. Naravno da ima suborki sa azoo koje su bile i s muzevima obavljena im je TESE i ICSI i dobili su bebace svoje. Ja se npr sjecam suborke Migully ciji  muz ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju (kao i moj muz i sto je puno teze od neopstruktivne) i oni imaju mariborske blizance. Znam da ima jos cura, ali jednostavno sada mi je na pamet pala Migully.

sretno :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

misila sam reci da je neopstuktivna azoo puno tezi oblik azoo od opstruktivne

----------


## ivica_k

gargamelice, probaj stupiti u kontakt s ici, oni se liječe u mb
nadam se da je sad već trbušasta :Yes:

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala vam cure pokusat ću do njih preko pp.
Fatamorgana dobro si rekla "ako ista može bit dobro kod azoo  :Sad: "ali eto do sad smo punkcijom dobili "plivace" 
Zelim ti školsku trudnoću  :Zaljubljen: 
ivica k :Very Happy:

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene...ma imam problema sa logiranjem, jednostavno kad upišem zaporku neće mi je prihvatiti, ni korisničko ime....uglavnom, prvi korak smo obavili i bili kod urologa i fizički je sve ok, znači nema nikakvih fizičkih barijera....a za 15ak dana idemo na VV pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti....jučer me ulovila takva kriza da sam se toliko isplakala i danas mi je isto tako, ali valjda će biti bolje...koliko se čekaju nalazi spermiograma na VV?...čula sam da se zna dogoditi i 2 mjeseca da se čekaju nalazi...

----------


## mrvica7

evo, mi bili kod urologa i sve je ok, nema fizičkih prepreka, hormoni su ok, još treba testosteron i hormone štitnjače, ali to ćemo sve na VV napraviti i ponoviti spermiogram....neznam kako je kod vas, ali kod mene situacija nije baš najbolja, jer moj MM ne želi razgovarati o tome, a vidim da ga muči to jako....kad smo dobili nalaz od spermiograma, rekli su nam da je jako mali broj muškaraca sa azoo, a meni se nekeko čini da ih je ustvari sve više  :Sad: ....

----------


## gargamelica

Ja sam isti problem imala s svojim mm  :Sad: 
Pune dvije godine mu je trebalo da se s istim zarom uključi u postupke .
Jednostavno mu je trebalo vremena da prihvati dijagnozu  :Wink: 
I meni se čini da je azoo dijagnoza puno vise a ne manje ,nažalost  :Sad: 
Sretno i nek vam prvi postupak bude dobitni !!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## little ivy

a nije ni tim nasim musketirima lako. samo treba biti veoma strpljiv s njima. treba im vise vremena da sve prihvate. ja imam srece s mm,i iako nikad nije puno volio pricat o tome ipak prihvaca sve i ide na sve potrebne postupke i zajedno ne odustajemo. kod moje prijateljice je npr situacija obrnuta i njen m nece uopce da prica o tome i necenista da radi....nije nam lako a nije ni njima. ma njima je i teze.
a ovih azo dijagnoza stvarno ima dosta a svaka je opet na svoj nacin.
sretno vam curke  :Wink:

----------


## TAMARA27

pozdrav svim,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim nakon duuugo vremena.uglavnom u 10 mj.idemo na biopsiju (U Splitu kod dr.Tandare) ,a nalaz hormona izgleda ovako : FSH 33,22   LH 20,64   TESTOSTERON 14,72  INHIBIN B 28,0.    znam da nije bajkovito.ali me isto zanima vase misljenje i vasa iskustva opcenito i o nalazima i o samom tijeku biopsije.hvala

----------


## TAMARA27

:Cekam:      pa bas nitko?

----------


## gargamelica

Nadam se da će ti netko odgovorit s sličnim nalazom.
Mi smo imali ok hormone i punkcijom smo uspili do sad dobit par plivaca.
Nemamo iskustva s biopsijom .
Pokušaj na pp nekog pitat npr mislim da je fatamorgana neop azo

----------


## ivica_k

tamara, probaj stupiti u kontakt s forumašicom metkovk@
prilično sam sigurna da su oni bili na biopsiji kod tog dr., ali nije se dugo javljala

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Cao Tamara,
MM ima potpuno iste hormone kao tvoj. Mislim da mu je FSH bio 32 zadnji put, a pre toga oko 25. Genetika mu je OK.
Ja se trenutno pripremam za postupak, a on ide na mTese, pa cu ti javiti kako je proslo. Mi smo u inostranstvu.
Inace ovo nam je prvi put, tako da nemamo neko iskustvo od pre da podelim stobom.

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> pozdrav svim,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim nakon duuugo vremena.uglavnom u 10 mj.idemo na biopsiju (U Splitu kod dr.Tandare) ,a nalaz hormona izgleda ovako : FSH 33,22 LH 20,64 TESTOSTERON 14,72 INHIBIN B 28,0. znam da nije bajkovito.ali me isto zanima vase misljenje i vasa iskustva opcenito i o nalazima i o samom tijeku biopsije.hvala


Draga Tamara27, 
mm je imao povišen prolaktin 446,5mIJ/L (ref.vrij. 54,2-380,5) i povišen FSH 26,4 IJ/L (ref.vrij. 1,37-13,58). Testosteron i LH -ok, a inhibin b ne mogu naći, ne znam da li je to uopće vadio.
Uglavnom, i mi smo se bojali posebno zbog čak duplo povišenog FSH da neće biti plivača, a ipak su nađeni (dr. Reš, Postojna)!!!
Zato, pokušajte ne očajavati, dok ne napravite biopsiju! Pusa!

----------


## TAMARA27

hvala vam na odgovorima.sve mi je ovo novo i nepoznato,i svaka informacija zlata vridi. zasto_bas_meni i trunčicabalunčica nadam se i od srca vam zelim da ce biti uspjesno(i svima nama naravno) i da ce  :Saint:  za 9mj.plakati.

----------


## TAMARA27

ej cure da jos nesto  pitam ako netko zna ; nama dr. nije nista savjetovao u vezi genetike i nije mm dao nikakve tablete (tribestan),a vidim da pisete o tome.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> ej cure da jos nesto  pitam ako netko zna ; nama dr. nije nista savjetovao u vezi genetike i nije mm dao nikakve tablete (tribestan),a vidim da pisete o tome.


Da li ste se vi vec odlucili da idete na biopsiju??
Ako jeste, trebao bi poslati tvog muza da proveri genetiku.
Za Tribestan ti ne treba recept, to mozes da kupis u biljnim trgovinama.
Ni mom muzu nisu prepisali nikakve lekove, posto ne misle da moze ista da mu pomogne, ali on guta svakakve vitamine, cink, MACA i Piskavicu.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Draga Tamara27, 
> mm je imao povišen prolaktin 446,5mIJ/L (ref.vrij. 54,2-380,5) i povišen FSH 26,4 IJ/L (ref.vrij. 1,37-13,58). Testosteron i LH -ok, a inhibin b ne mogu naći, ne znam da li je to uopće vadio.
> Uglavnom, i mi smo se bojali posebno zbog čak duplo povišenog FSH da neće biti plivača, a ipak su nađeni (dr. Reš, Postojna)!!!
> Zato, pokušajte ne očajavati, dok ne napravite biopsiju! Pusa!


Truncice, da li je tvoj muz ista koristio pre biopsije???
On je imao obstruktivnu, a povisen FSH? To je bas cudno.
Jesu li mu uradili operaciju ikakvu??

----------


## TAMARA27

> Da li ste se vi vec odlucili da idete na biopsiju??
> Ako jeste, trebao bi poslati tvog muza da proveri genetiku.
> Za Tribestan ti ne treba recept, to mozes da kupis u biljnim trgovinama.
> Ni mom muzu nisu prepisali nikakve lekove, posto ne misle da moze ista da mu pomogne, ali on guta svakakve vitamine, cink, MACA i Piskavicu.


 idemo u 10mj.na biopsiju,a krajem 8 mj.trebamo mu se javiti pa mozda onda nas posalje na provjeru genetike(ako moze da mi neko objasni sta je to tocno i kakav je postupak i jeli mozemo mi to sami otic u bolnicu i zatrazit provjeru) ,a sta se tice tribestana kupit cemo-ne moze odmoc( da li pisu upute na receptu?) :Embarassed:

----------


## edinas

Evo i mi idemo u Utorak po nalaze spermogram posle koristenja tribestana i bioastina.  Isto smo radaili nalaze hormona i genetice.

----------


## Natasa73

edinas nema te dugo, bas sam se pitala sta je sa nalazima.Srecno i javi sta ima!!!

----------


## edinas

Nemam nikakve novosti pa tako da i nepisem nista.

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene...nisam se javila odmah jer je mm pao u tešku depresiju, ali evo sad je već bolje...bili smo na VV i kod androloga je ušao sam, međutim, neće mi reći što mu je sve rekao, ali izašao je u totalnoj depresiji, samo mi je rekao da mu je dr. objasnio da je situacija preteška i preozbiljna...vjerojatno mu je i rekao da nema previše nade, jer se ne bi mm tako ponašao...sad smo u čekanju nalaza...bila sam ih zamolila ako mi mogu ranije dostaviti nalaze, ali su me "lagano" otpilili...predugo je ovo...mjesec dana iščekivanja je stvarno dugo...ali najviše me razočarao njihov pristup svemu tome, jer ne podnose svi muškarci tu situaciju jednako...i samo su nam rekli da će u nalazima pisati što se mora dalje...najvjerojatnije slijedi punkcija i da, za 6 mj. mora ponoviti opet spermiogram i nalaze hormona, to mu je rekao da će sigurno morati....

----------


## anaitomi

Pozdrav svima
prije nekog vremena postavila sam pitanje u vezi dijagnoze mm i rečeno mi je da bi bilo najbolje da mm napravi mikrodeleciju y kromosoma kariogram i f508
kako mi već jesmo učinili mikrodeleciju y kromosoma  i ti kromosomi nisu pronađeni dali su nam šansu 5% i sad hoćemo ići na kariogram i veli doktorica mm i urolog da to nije potrebno jer kod mikrodelecije nisi pronađeni ti y kromosomi i da sa  kariogramom nećemo ništa dobiti
Zna li možda netko šta da učinimo?
Dijagnoza muža azoospermia
Spremamo se na umjetnu oplodnju u Češku

----------


## fatamorgana

> Pozdrav svima
> prije nekog vremena postavila sam pitanje u vezi dijagnoze mm i rečeno mi je da bi bilo najbolje da mm napravi mikrodeleciju y kromosoma kariogram i f508
> kako mi već jesmo učinili mikrodeleciju y kromosoma  i ti kromosomi nisu pronađeni dali su nam šansu 5% i sad hoćemo ići na kariogram i veli doktorica mm i urolog da to nije potrebno jer kod mikrodelecije nisi pronađeni ti y kromosomi i da sa  kariogramom nećemo ništa dobiti
> Zna li možda netko šta da učinimo?
> Dijagnoza muža azoospermia
> Spremamo se na umjetnu oplodnju u Češku


mozes li malo pojasniti nalaz y mikrodelecija? Koji krak fali?

----------


## edinas

Evo kod nas opet azoo.  Znaci nista nam nisu pomogli tribestan i bioastin.  Kromozoni su uredu.

----------


## anaitomi

Draga fatamorgana
u nalazu piše pod rezultat ovako citiram UTVRĐENI GENOTIP:NISU UTVRĐENE MIKRODELECIJE KROMOSOMA Y
urolog je rekao da je taj nalaz ok
ja više sama neznam kako i šta dalje
hvala na javljanju

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> Truncice, da li je tvoj muz ista koristio pre biopsije???
> On je imao obstruktivnu, a povisen FSH? To je bas cudno.
> Jesu li mu uradili operaciju ikakvu??


 Hej, oprosti što tek sad odgovaram, ali ne znam kako, promaknuo mi je tvoj post.
Mm nije nikada pio te dodatne preparate i vitamine. Ja sam nekako skeptična prema tome, a osim toga, ja vjerujem ako u ejakulatu nema plivača, dakle 0, kao što je on imao na dva spermiograma koja je napravio, da se oni neće pojaviti taman popio ne znam šta s vrha ne znam čega. Neka me netko demantira, bilo bi mi drago.
Može mi bit jedino jasno da se s nekim preparatima mogu popraviti spermiogrami u kojima već ima bar 1 plivač, ali ovako kad nema ništa, ne vjerujem. Ili je negdje zapelo, ili ih nema. Nema druge.
Mm je imao kad je bio mali operaciju spuštanja testisa i pretpostavljam da su mu prilikom te operacije ozljedili kanalić kojim idu plivači iz testisa. I da zbog toga oni jesu unutra, ali nemaju kuda izaći van. Evo to je moja teorija. 
Kako nam je dr.Reš rekao, ta operacija se zove TESE (u lokalnoj anesteziji su mu uzeli (odsjeckali) nekoliko uzoraka iz testisa. I tu su našli plivače). Nakon operacije je imao par šavova koji su sami otpali.

----------


## fatamorgana

> Draga fatamorgana
> u nalazu piše pod rezultat ovako citiram UTVRĐENI GENOTIP:NISU UTVRĐENE MIKRODELECIJE KROMOSOMA Y
> urolog je rekao da je taj nalaz ok
> ja više sama neznam kako i šta dalje
> hvala na javljanju


znaci taj nalaz tm je uredan sto je super vijest. Bez obzira na velicinu testisa i visinu FSH mislim da se pravo stanje u testisima moze doznati nakon TESE i to tzv micro TESE koja je modernija verzija vec pomenute TESE. Potrebno je uraditi i Kariogram da se vidi da li tm ima uredan muski kariotip. Zaboravih na momenat da li je tm uradio taj nalaz. Zaista ne razumijem kako se ijedan dr usudjuje davati prognozu od 5% kada je apsolutno neizvjesno sta ima tamo dole dok se ne uradi iskljucivo TESE odnosno microTESE. Ako jos jednom detaljno proucis forum, shvatit ces u kojim slucajevima se koristi zahvat TESE, a u kojim PESA i sl. te koja je razlika izmedju TESE i micro TESE. Prosurfaj malo netom.

----------


## anaitomi

Fatamorgana
hvala na odgovoru
evo mi se danas naručili za kariogram 05.07 bez obzira šta neki vele da nije to potrebno
nadamo se najbolje

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Izvadjeno mi je 12 JC.  Muz je radio TESE na isti taj dan i nista nisu nasli  :Sad: ((
Jos uvek sam u malom soku.
Planirano je bilo da se radi micro Tese, ali nisu mogli da dobiju operacionu salu za taj dan.  Odlucili su da zalede mojih 10 jajnih celija.
Da li iko ovde ima iskustvo sa tim?? Kakve su sanse da one prezive ako se muz odluci da ipak uradi micro tese malo kasnije???

----------


## Vivach

baš mi je žao draga zasto_bas_mi što nisu našli plivača kod TM  :Love: 

Ako nije problem možeš li nam reći gdje ste bili u postupku, barem državu? Malo mi se čini neozbiljnim kod takve dijagnoze da vam obećaju microTESE, a onda da naprave obični TESE  :Confused: 

Nadam se da ćete ipak uspjeti napraviti microTESE kasnije i tada naći barem nekoliko junačkih plivača, a koliko čitam iskustva cura s naših klinika kojima zamrzavaju jajne stanice kasnije ih uspjevaju oploditi. 
Iako, moram biti iskrena - na vašem mjestu ja bih ipak išla ponovo u stimulaciju prilikom microTESE i nadala se oplodnji sa 'svježim materijalom'  da se tako izrazim. 
Uh, sa dijagnozama naših dragih MM-a i pod idealnim uvjetima je teško doći do trudnoće i ja ne bih željela apsolutno ništa da nam ugrozi šanse pa makar to bile i moje zamrznute jajne stanice i da zbog toga moram ponovo u stimulaciju.
Sada dobro razmislite i onda hladne glave odlučite šta dalje, sigurna sam da ćete odlučiti ono što je najbolje za vas!  :Shy kiss:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tako nesto moze da se desi samo u "cuvenoj" Americi.  
Je li vi imate isti problem?? Jeste ista pokusali do sada??

----------


## Natasa73

*zasto_bas_mi* zao mi je sto niste uspjeli! Mi smo radili u Turskoj, zimus, i isto nije nista nadjeno.A kao "cuveni Istambul" !!!
Znaci i "cuvena" Amerika nije pomogla.Iz licnog iskustva vam mogu reci da nije vazno gdje se radi, nego sta ce se naci.Puno pozdrava svima.I molim vas ne zamjerite...na komentaru.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Nema sta da se zameri. Kako je tako je.  Kakav vam je plan sada??

----------


## merycica

Draga zasto bas mi,gde cete raditi biopsiju,pozz za Edinas

----------


## Natasa73

*zasto_bas_mi * nema plana...odmaramo.Sve smo ispucali...Pozdrav

----------


## Natasa73

*merycica* gdje si, ne sjecam se kad smo se zadnji put cule!?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Nismo jos nista odlucili.
Razmisljamo da promenimo urologa za micro tese, ali ko zna koliko je i to pametno.

----------


## merycica

Tapkamo u mestu sve klinike najbolje u Srbiji smo obisli ali nejverovatnije cemo za Brisel.
Jer ne bih da prepustam nista slucaju,a ovde ako urade biopsiju i ne nadu nista smanjujemo mogucnost da nadju nesto putem Micro TESE jer se stvara oziljak.
Razmisljali smo i o pRagu cak sta mislite?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Merycice da li mislis da se smanjuje sansa na Micro Tese i kad se obicni Tese uradi???
Zasto da ne probate Prag??
Da li je tvoj muz ista radio do sada??

----------


## AB7

Puno bračnih parova iz Srbije idu u Prag dapače baš smo upoznali zadnji put u Pragu stariji bračni par iz Novog Sada pravi su borci.

----------


## AB7

anaitom dobro je da ste odlučili napraviti kariogram jer se iz kariograma vidi dali ima genetskih oštećenja tipa DOWN ILI KLINEFELTEROV SINDROM.

----------


## edinas

Evo nisam se javljala neko vrijeme jer nema nista novo.  Od danas pocinjemo neku terapiju kapi pa ce mo za jedno mjesec ili mjesec ipo raditi novi nalaz spermograma.  Idemo dalje i nadamo se ali neznam samo koliko dugo da se nadamo.

----------


## merycica

Devojke ne znam da li sam dobro informisana ali klinika koja jedina radi najsavremeniju metodu kod azzo je u Briselu i to je maping kada uzimaju isecke iz testisa i tog momenta gledaju pod mikroskopom.
Da li ste cule za to?

----------


## regina78

posto sam ja bila dvaput u briselu, red je da odg...
istina je da oni tako rade biopsiju, to ti nije standardna microTESE al puno bolja od obicne! Kod microTESE se mikroskopom gleda direktno u testise i traze bolje ocuvani sjemeni kanalici te u njima radu rezovi i uzimaju uzorci, dok ovde uzimaju uzorke i direktno traze pod mikroskop, tj ne zatvaraju dok ne nadju, bar koliko sam ja upucena  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

i sad,ko radi pravu micro? istambul samo?

----------


## merycica

Hvala regina :Grin:  na odgovoru,sta mislis posto imas iskustva sa Briselom gde ici,ko radi najbolje?
Ko radi pravu micro TESE?

----------


## mrvica7

nisam se javljala jer još nema ništa novoga...nalazi još uvijek nisu stigli sa VV...idući tjedan će biti točno mjesec i po...zar im stvarno toliko treba da pošalju nalaze  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## mrvica7

stigao je nalaz i nikako nije dobro...sve je uredu i svi hormoni ali nedostaje izoenzim LDH-x što znači da je genetski poremećaj i da neće naći ništa...da li je netko od vas imao takav nalaz?...ima li bar malo nade ili je to definitivno?...za 3 mjeseca treba napraviti punkciju i ponoviti sve ove nalaze....

----------


## mrvica7

evo nalaz je ovakav:
1. EJAKULAT ( CASA-HAMILTON THORNE: IVOS HTM 10)
Vol ejakulata 2.600mil, apstinencija 5 dana, likvefakcija norm, pH 7.7, st.spermatogeneze 0, leukociti < 0.5. Nativno spermiji nisu nađeni, u centrifugatu ejakulata ih također nema.
TSH = 2.53[mIU/L] 
LH = 3.4[IU/L] 
FSH = 5.2[IU/L] 
Testosteron = 16.0[nmoI/L]  
Prolaktin = 167.6[mIU/L] 
Izoenzim LDH1=6.9[rel%]
Izoenzim LDH2=28.8(H)[rel%] 
Izoenzim LDH3=36.2[rel%] 
Izoenzim LDH-x = 0[rel%] 
Izoenzim LDH4=19.3[rel%] 
Izoenzim LDH5=8.8(H)[rel%] 
Kisela fosfataza=1224[kJ/L] 
Fruktoza=11.0[mmoI/L] 
Limunska kiselina=47.9 (H)[mmoI/L] 
Cink=5.8(H)[mmoI/L]
Zaključak
U normalnom volumenu ejakulata spermiji nisu nađeni niti nakon centrifugiranja. Hormoni u serumu uredni. U sjemenskoj tekućini nemjerljiv izoenzim LDH-x. UZV skrotuma uredan.

Hvala vam unaprijed ako je netko imao ovakav nalaz....

----------


## Dejana76

Drage moje,
samo da javim da smo bili u Istanbulu, MM je radjen mTESE i nista nije nadjeno. Svi njegovi nalazi (kariotip, Y-delecije, hormoni, velicina, UVZ) su OK, ali nazalost to nam nije nista znacilo iako je davalo veliku nadu.

----------


## Natasa73

Kao sto sam rekla zimus, ko se sjeca, SVE SU TO PRODAVCI MAGLE...
Uzimaju nam pare kako hoce.Nemam rijeci da opisem kako je nama bilo a sad razumijem i Dejanu76.Jedva sam dosla sebi od razocarenja.Trebalo mi je pola godine da dodjem sebi a i sada kad se sjetim Istambula i Turske dodje mi da VRISNEM.Puno pozdrava svima i puno srece...

----------


## marti_sk

potpisujem Natasu

----------


## misur

> stigao je nalaz i nikako nije dobro...sve je uredu i svi hormoni ali nedostaje izoenzim LDH-x što znači da je genetski poremećaj i da neće naći ništa...da li je netko od vas imao takav nalaz?...ima li bar malo nade ili je to definitivno?...za 3 mjeseca treba napraviti punkciju i ponoviti sve ove nalaze....



Draga mrvica7,
izostanak LDH-x enzima samo potvrđuje da nema spermija u ejakulatu, on ne upućuje na neki genetski poremećaj, već je potvrda neopstruktivne azoospermije (jer ima fruktoze u ejakulatu, znači nema opstrukcije). Ako bi se pojavili spermiji, pojavio bi se i LDH-x enzim u ejakulatu. Kako su svi hormoni normalni svakako ponovite spermiogram, možda je ovo samo prolazno stanje, tipa posljedica upale ili slično. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## misur

Oprosti, tek sam sad vidjela da već neko vrijeme znate za dijagnozu pa vjerojatno nije prolazno  :Sad:  
U svakom slučaju obavite daljnje pretrage, možda u vašem slučaju budući da su svi hormoni ok i punkcija bude dovoljna da se nađu plivači  :Smile: 
I reci tvom mužu da nikako ne sluša androloga na VV, on pretjeruje sa svojim crnim prognozama. Ja se na vlastitom primjeru uvjerila u to. Samo hrabro naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## merycica

Draga Dejana,Natasa,Marti sta predlazete sta je pametno gde ici koja tacno klinika u Belgiji radi micro TESE?
Bas sam u dilemi.
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## regina78

Ja sam bila u UZBrussel i tamo rade tu detaljnu TESE, navodno gent radi microTESE a i jeftiniji je, vise ce znat nasa trudnica sanja79 a koliko vidim i marti_sk  :Smile:  
marti_sk nisam ni znala da ste odradili postupak i to u gentu, ipak nasli spermice?  :Smile:

----------


## mrvica7

jooooooooooj draga misur uljepšala si mi dan  :Heart: ....suze su mi krenule na oči od sreće...njemu su svi nalazi uredni i sve mu je ok jedino taj spermiogram pokazuje azoo, ali sada mi je lakše i nisam izgubila nadu, i nekako je ne mogu ni izgubiti...ljubim vas sve puno i još jednom hvala....

----------


## mrvica7

eh da, zaboravila sam napomenuti da ovi sa VV nisu dali dijagnozu, već samo preporuku za ponovni pregled spermiograma i citološku punkciju testisa...

----------


## Dejana76

Mi smo bili u Ghentu, nama su rekli da oni ne rade microTESE tj. da im to nije rutinski postupak, da ga rade samo u nekim određenim slučajevima i da tad dovode doktora sa neke druge klinike. Na osnovu nalaza bipsije rekli su nam da vjerovatno neće biti uspjeha i nisu nam preporučili da radimo. Za razliku od njih, u Istanbulu su nam rekli da su nam šanse 10-15% (iste šanse nam je dao i dr u Londonu) i da, ukoliko mi želimo, oni će uraditi postupak. Ja sam vec napisala da sa slala mail dr Schlegel i da mi je on preporucio ovog ljekara u Istanbulu i jednog u Londonu (jako skup).

----------


## merycica

meni je bitno da nadjem najboljeg lekara bilo gde da je u Evropi nebitna je cena i da kod njega odradim Micro Tese jer ne bih to prepustala slucaju.
Nista onda mi ostaje Brisel evropski centar za sterilitet.
Ko je bio kod njih?

----------


## Dejana76

Onda se dobro raspitaj da li na toj klinici rade pravi microTESE ili samo multiplied biopsies, jer su prije 2 godine samo to radili. A kao sto sam vec rekla ja slala mail dr Schlegelu, zamolila ga da mi preporuci dr u Evropi i ovo je njegov odgovor: 
Best doctors in your region:
Suks Minhas (UK)
Emre Baciorglu (Turkey)
Dr Minhasa sam nasla na klinici u Londonu i sam microTese postupak kosta oko 5000 funti!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li moze neko da mi objasni razliku izmedju obicne TESE procedure i biopsije testisa.  Pretpostavljam da su biopsija i punkcija ista stvar???

----------


## marti_sk

Regina, da nasli su spermice radili su istu tesu kao kod TM, sad dali je to micro ili ne, ne znam. Nazalost kod nas nije uspjelo, sada cemo malo odmoriti pa idemo dalje.

----------


## regina78

> Da li moze neko da mi objasni razliku izmedju obicne TESE procedure i biopsije testisa. Pretpostavljam da su biopsija i punkcija ista stvar???


TESA je punkcija, uzimanje uzoraka iz testisa kroz kožu skrotuma, te se dobiju uzorci samo iz pojedinih dijelova testisa ovisno o mjestu uboda, cista lutrija.
TESE je biopsija koja moze bit microTESE gdje se direktno pri biopsiji gleda mikroskopom u testise i uzimaju uzorci iz bolje sacuvanih kanalica, dok "obicna" TESE se uzimaju uzorci pa tek naknadno gleda ima li spermija. Razlika u "obicnim" TESE ima puno, zavisi ko je radi. Nama u hrv pri prvoj biopsiji nisu nasli nista, a radila tako da se uzorci uzimaju povrsinski na vise mjesta te zasije i u potragu za spermicima, u sloveniji se radi jedan rez i dubinski uzimaju uzorci te zasije i potraga, dok u belgiji je jedino bio pod totalnom anestezijom pa M nije zna opisat, al jedan rez je i idu dubinski kao u sloveniji, prije zasivanja odma gledaju pod mikroskop i ne zasiju dok ne nadju spermice, i po tome je ta "obicna" najbolja u belgiji, al nije microTESE! 
marti_sk super da su uopce nasli spermice, to sto ije uspilo iz prve je najmanje vazno, vazno je samo zbog toga sto je to jako skup sport u belgiji  :Smile: 
jel bar ima zaledjenih tako da ne treba opet radit biopsiju?

----------


## marti_sk

> marti_sk super da su uopce nasli spermice, to sto ije uspilo iz prve je najmanje vazno, vazno je samo zbog toga sto je to jako skup sport u belgiji 
> jel bar ima zaledjenih tako da ne treba opet radit biopsiju?


da imamo, sada mislim ako je moguce da nam posakju tu u neku kliniku

----------


## regina78

Nama je bilo moguce, al s obzirom na 5 postupaka i losu kvalitetu spermija nakon odmrzavanja, a skup prijevoz, jer to smi obavit samo profesionalna firma uz odobrenje njihovih doktora i mislim doca koji bi primio tu, mi smo na kraju odustali od te ideje. Meni Dr.P cak ponudia kripto da ponesem al kako u avion, trebalo bi autom i nadat se da na granici nece nista pitat jer zamisli da otvore, bi ih ubila :D  Najbolje ti je kontaktirat njih i pitat sve detalje jer to moguce

----------


## merycica

Drustvi hvala na odgovorima.
Zna li sada neko ko u Evropi radi micro TESE?

----------


## Natasa73

Cao svima, otisla nam je tema na drugu stranicu.Nadam se da ste sve OK.Puno pozdrava svima...

----------


## edinas

Imali ko kakvih promjena sa azoo?  Slabo se pise.  Mi koristimo kapi imam jos jedan mjesec pa ce mo raditi spemogram, ako nista nebude bolje onda neznam sta da radimo dalje.

----------


## Natasa73

edinas draga,samo opusteno, azoo je pravi problem i nazalost to moras shvatiti...ako vec nisi.Pozdrav svima

----------


## edinas

Kako mogu biti opustena kad znam da je azoo veliki problem. Moram uporno da nadzem lijek da se stvori par spermica da mogu raditi ICSI.

----------


## merycica

Slazem se sa edinom nas problem je veliki,a uopste neznam gde ici

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav azo suborci  :Smile: 
dugo nisam bila ovuda,pa sam sada listala i čitala unazad....mi se ne micemo s mjesta nakon Praga i neuspjele tese,sad sam pocela razmisljat kuda dalje i kao i meyerica nemam pojma.... ali pokrenut ce se vec nesto  :Smile:

----------


## mrvica7

evo da se i ja napokon javim....pokupila virus na kompu pa sam izgubila sve podatke...no, bili smo u Zg i mogu vam samo reći da se dr. ulovio za glavu i kaže da jednostavno nezna što da radi jer nalazi hormona i biokemijski nalazi, koji su uredu, nikako ne idu sa azoo...ponovio je spemiogram i radio je punkciju tako da sad ponovo čekamo mjesec, mjesec i po nalaze...uglavnom, čim stignu nalazi via Maribor, jer ovo je da izludiš...neka greška u transportu je, ali se nezna koja i gdje...

----------


## fatamorgana

> Kako mogu biti opustena kad znam da je azoo veliki problem. Moram uporno da nadzem lijek da se stvori par spermica da mogu raditi ICSI.


E moja Edina, tesko da ces naci lijek da se s azoo nadje u ejakulatu ijedan. Ne gubite vrijeme, idite na TESE

----------


## taca70

Curke, molim vas za pomoc da ne citam sada cijelu temu.Naime, prijatelj od MM-a ima azo, bio je na VV na punkciji i nesto su mu nasli u desnom testisu i sada bi trebala supruga na pretrage pa postupak.Medutim, obzirom da je stanje na VV-u takvo kakvo je i da je svima nama vrijeme jako dragocjeno, interesira me da li se mogu s tom dijagnozom javiti u neku drugu kliniku.

----------


## little ivy

VV je po mom mišljenju u ovom polju najbolji ali niti jedna druga klinika ne zaostaje. neki su po svoju srecu sa VV posli na druge zgb klinike s ovom dijagnozom i uspjeli,ali to je sve bilo prije ovog fama zakona.
azo dijagnoza je ozbiljna stvar u kojoj mislim da svaki spermić pronađen punkcijom(sto je super stvar)igra veliku ulogu i ne smije se propustiti niti jedna prilika za uspjehom.ovaj zakon s mogućnošću oplodnje 3 jajne stanice jako ogranicava uspjehe s ovom dijagnozom kad je svaka jajna i svaki spermić veoma važan....ja bi išla van RH. ali sve je stvar izbora i mogućnosti. pozdravi frendove i nek im je sretno do neba

----------


## tanya007

Evo stižem i ja & My Mr. Azoospermia 
Nakon godinu dana kako se nismo pazili, mm je napravio spermiogram u 07 mjeseco 2010 - nalaz najgori od najgorih- AZOOSPERMIJA.
Prvi moment teška bedara, al smo odmah nakon toga napravio je tražene pretrage-urološke i endokrinološke
1. nalaz hormona ( napravili privatno , nekih 500,00 kn )
FSH 4.4 ( ref. 1.5-12.4)
LH 2.6 (ref 1.7-8.6)
Testosteron 17.0 ( ref 9.9-27.8)  :Smile: 

Odmah smo kontaktirali dr. Romca u CITO, koji je bio zadovoljan hormonima ali da bi se utvrdilo točno mora se napraviti punkcija testisa.
Punkcija testisa odrađena ,
DG." U uzorku su brojne stanice spermatogeneze i pokretni i nepokretni spermiji, odgovarajuće nalazu FSH koji je u granicama normale.Uz ovakav nalaz moguća je TESA uz stimulaciju" 

U postupku smo kod dr. Šparca- CITO koji nam je dao popis pretraga koje moramo napraviti, popis ljekova i popis potvrda ( od odvjetnika,psihologa)

Kroz 08 mjesec uspili smo sve prikupiti, neki su se nalazi čekali cca 20 ak dana ( imunološki) u Bolnici Križine

Uglavno svi nalazi moji su odllični ( hormoni ( radila privatno), cervikalni brisevi ( u cita), markeri hepatitisa B i C( privatno), kg i rh faktor ( odjel za transfuziju ), imunološki ( bolnica Križine) i patološki ( zavod za patologiju nove bolnice))
Sada je samo trebalo pričekati vješticu, pa da se krene sa terapijom.
20. 09 . krećem sa prvim menopurom ( 3 komada ) pa nakon pet dana , prvi ultrazvuk.
Prvi UZV -  folikula ima i desno 13 mm 12 mm i lijevo 13, 12, 12 mm
nastavak slijedi sa menopurima i cetrotidama.
Da skratim - punkcija odrađena jučer- prvo MM  ( fala bogu našli tonu spermića), zatim i meni - 4 jajne stanice  :Wink: ))
Danas primili fenomenalne vijesti- 3 oplođene!!!!!!
I čekamo transfer u subotu!!!

----------


## gargamelica

Bog Tanya 007
evo izgleda da smo isti slucaj i skoro u isto vrijeme krenuli sa injekcijama na istom mjestu  :Wink: )
Jutros smo imali punkciju oboje i jedva nasli plivace (sest uboda)a do sad su iz prve nalazili .
Meni izvukli 11stanica ali bilo je nesto i manjih pa nece sve bit zrele,sutra ce nam javit na cemu smo  :Smile: 
Sretno i drzim fige...ne mogu ti poslat privatnu poruku jer moras imat oko 10 postova

----------


## gargamelica

Bog Tanya 007
evo izgleda da smo isti slucaj i skoro u isto vrijeme krenuli sa injekcijama na istom mjestu  :Wink: )
Jutros smo imali punkciju oboje i jedva nasli plivace (sest uboda)a do sad su iz prve nalazili .
Meni izvukli 11stanica ali bilo je nesto i manjih pa nece sve bit zrele,sutra ce nam javit na cemu smo  :Smile: 
Sretno i drzim fige.. :Smile: .ne mogu ti poslat privatnu poruku jer moras imat oko 10 postova

----------


## tanya007

draga moja , želim ti od srca da sutra primiš najlipše moguće vijesti iz CITA!!!!!!
Jeli ti dr. Poljak radio punkciju?

Sutraaaaaaaaaaaaaa nam je dan " D"
Meni je transfer u 8: 45, a ti ćeš do podne primiti sigurno odlične vijesti iz CITA!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  ; -)
SRETNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :Smile: )))

----------


## medena8

> Da skratim - punkcija odrađena jučer- prvo MM ( fala bogu našli tonu spermića), zatim i meni - 4 jajne stanice ))
> Danas primili fenomenalne vijesti- 3 oplođene!!!!!!
> I čekamo transfer u subotu!!!





> Bog Tanya 007
> evo izgleda da smo isti slucaj i skoro u isto vrijeme krenuli sa injekcijama na istom mjestu )
> Jutros smo imali punkciju oboje i jedva nasli plivace (sest uboda)a do sad su iz prve nalazili .
> Meni izvukli 11stanica ali bilo je nesto i manjih pa nece sve bit zrele,sutra ce nam javit na cemu smo 
> Sretno i drzim fige...ne mogu ti poslat privatnu poruku jer moras imat oko 10 postova


Pozdrav, cure, od srca se radujem kao da je meni i *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da sve bude kako ste i zaželjele, makar ne i naglas ...  :Heart: 

Nama se jučer dogodilo nešto divno i neočekivano, mm ponovio spermiogram i pojavili se plivači, *dg. oligozoospermia* sa *75% progresivnih* koji su, prema riječima dr. Romca, izvrstan materijal za obradu... Nakon godinu dana strahovanja hoće li se barem biopsijom dogoditi čudo, dogodilo se i bez nje...  :Very Happy: U pon. smo kod dr. Poljala na dogovoru... 
Još ne možemo vjerovati !!!

----------


## Denny

Ja ću samo poskočiti za sve tri i želim vam od srca da vaši "misteri  Azospermije" uskoro postanu ponosne i uobražene tatice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vidimo se u Cita, a u međuvremenu evo malo trudničke prašine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude BINGO!  :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Hvala cure ,naravno i ja zelim isto vama  :Smile: 
Meni je punkciju radio Poljak(ja zaspala na pola pa se niceg ne sicam) a njemu Dadic urolog.
Medena 8 to su fenomenalne vijesti ,drzim fige za dalje.
Denny trudnice  :Wink: )pa kako ti na ovom dijelu foruma ha ha hvala ti za vibrice 
tanya007 sretno !!!!!

----------


## tanya007

Denny najjača si  :Smile: )))))

----------


## tanya007

> curke, molim vas za pomoc da ne citam sada cijelu temu.naime, prijatelj od mm-a ima azo, bio je na vv na punkciji i nesto su mu nasli u desnom testisu i sada bi trebala supruga na pretrage pa postupak.medutim, obzirom da je stanje na vv-u takvo kakvo je i da je svima nama vrijeme jako dragocjeno, interesira me da li se mogu s tom dijagnozom javiti u neku drugu kliniku.


draga nek im ne bude teŠko, neka doĐu u cita u split.....e tamo se stvarno Čuda deŠavaju!!!!!
Kiss

----------


## marti_sk

Medena8  :Very Happy: 

tanya007, gargamelica sretno  :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo ja luuuuda cilo jutro cekam da me zovu i nista.
Sreca sam imala neki mob i ispada da me dezurna sestra zaboravila nazvat  :Sad: (
ukratko transfer ce bit u pon ali neznamo detalje ,malo me taj zaborav razocarao ali dogada se

----------


## tanya007

haha ha ,mora da sam je ja zapričala !!!!! SUUPER VIJESTI, DRAGA!!!!!!!!!! :Smile: )))

----------


## mrvica7

evo i mene da se javim...obavili punkciju na VV i stigli nalazi....NAŠLI SU IH  :Very Happy: ...ali ipak smo odlučili da idemo u Slo, tako da bi ubrzo trebali i na postupak...sad me strah da li će ih naći ponovnom punkcijom i da li će sve dobro proći...ah, vječno neki strah koji ti ne dozvoljava da se opustiš i uživaš bar malo u sreći...

----------


## mrvica7

i vibram svima za uspjeh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Saint:  :Saint:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo mene s dvije mrve  :Smile: 
Dr zadovoljan i jos imam 2puta po 3 stanice zamrznute ...napooookon!!!
Sad jos beta uhhh treba izdrzat

----------


## medena8

> evo i mene da se javim...obavili punkciju na VV i stigli nalazi....NAŠLI SU IH ...ali ipak smo odlučili da idemo u Slo, tako da bi ubrzo trebali i na postupak...sad me strah da li će ih naći ponovnom punkcijom i da li će sve dobro proći...ah, vječno neki strah koji ti ne dozvoljava da se opustiš i uživaš bar malo u sreći...





> Evo mene s dvije mrve  Dr zadovoljan i jos imam 2puta po 3 stanice zamrznute ...napooookon!!! Sad jos beta uhhh treba izdrzat


Bravo cure !!!  :Very Happy: * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* da sve bude za 5, ma za 10 !!!

I da ne zaboravim, hvala vam svima što ste se radovale našoj sreći, danas idemo dr. Poljaku i javimo vam novosti!!!  :Heart:

----------


## gargamelica

Medena8 i sta je bilo na dogovoru ....

----------


## gargamelica

Medena8 i sta je bilo na dogovoru .... :Wink:

----------


## nami

Oooooo....kakve predivne novostiNema me par dana, kad pogledam imam šta i da vidimGargamelice, tonya007, mrvice7, medena8 želim vam svu sreću svijeta, super da su ih našli a dalje će sve lakše medena ti si pravo čudo

----------


## medena8

> Medena8 i sta je bilo na dogovoru ....





> Oooooo....kakve predivne novostiNema me par dana, kad pogledam imam šta i da vidimGargamelice, tonya007, mrvice7, medena8 želim vam svu sreću svijeta, super da su ih našli a dalje će sve lakše medena ti si pravo čudo


Hvala vam šta mislite na mene za početak  :Heart: 
Idemo u postupak već s idućim ciklusom, MM-u je nešto povišen FSH i blago snižen Inhibin B tako da nema čekanja, da se, ne daj Bože, ne bi plivači opet sakrili !!! :Grin: 
Imamo sve relativno svježe nalaze, još da napravimo markere na spol. bolesti, KG i Rh faktor, a za to imamo nekih 20-ak dana i krećemo, jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy: 
Idemo s vrlo blagom stimulacijom (kaže dr. P. _pokusno_) i to je to! MM kaže da će to biti DOBITNI POKUS !!! Ja mu vjerujem!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gargamelica

Medena super su to vijesti  :Smile: 
Jeste li inhibin vadili u st ili zg ?
Mi od svih pretraga tu nismo radili ,fsh je uredan ,cistina fibroza neg ,kariogram i svi dr hormoni ok ....a opet tesko nac kvalitetnog plivaca .Malo se to ne podudara...
Ali ja mislim pozitivno i nece nama te pretrage ni trebat vise  :Smile: !!

----------


## medena8

> Medena super su to vijesti 
> Jeste li inhibin vadili u st ili zg ?
> Mi od svih pretraga tu nismo radili ,fsh je uredan ,cistina fibroza neg ,kariogram i svi dr hormoni ok ....a opet tesko nac kvalitetnog plivaca .Malo se to ne podudara...
> Ali ja mislim pozitivno i nece nama te pretrage ni trebat vise !!


To volim, OPTIMIZAM  :Klap:  !!!
Inhibin B se radi samo u Bolnici Sestara Milosrdnica (Vinogradska) u Zg-u, tamo smo bili... A nama u KBC nisu našli ništa, dg. azoo, a na Citu jesu i 75% progresivnih sa ostalim dobrim karakteristikama, ja nekako sad imam osjećaj da bi i Inhibin i FSH bili dobri, kod nas se stvarno događa čudo i sad više ne govorim da se ona događaju nekom drugom  :Grin:  ... A dogodit će se i vama, mora !!!  :Heart:

----------


## edinas

Dali su vasi muzevi pokusavali sa nekim hormoskim tabletama da snize FSH i da se pojave plivaci?  Razmisljala sam sledeci put kad budemo isli kod dokotra da trazim tablete za muza da mu se FSH dovede u normalu.  Mozda ce se tada pojaviti bar par sperica dovoljno za ICSI.

----------


## gargamelica

Edinas nama su rekli da ne postoji nista sta bi nam pomoglo ali nama je fsh uredan pa valjda zato .....

----------


## little ivy

lijepih vijesti se ovdje zaredalo i svima zelim veliku srecu neka plivača bude što više
gargamelice....zelim vam veliku betu!
edinas...snizavanje fsh? ne znam,kazu da nema nista za to,znam da si vec probavala s nekim biljnim stvarcicama,ali probaj se raspitat po evropi i napraviti tesu da znate na cemu ste.nama je fsh uredan pa ipak nista nismo nasli tesom...
nami...kako ste mi vi? ima li mrdanja gdje u nove podvige? mi stojimo na mjestu  :Wink:

----------


## medena8

> Dali su vasi muzevi pokusavali sa nekim hormoskim tabletama da snize FSH i da se pojave plivaci? Razmisljala sam sledeci put kad budemo isli kod dokotra da trazim tablete za muza da mu se FSH dovede u normalu. Mozda ce se tada pojaviti bar par sperica dovoljno za ICSI.


Draga, oprosti što nisam prije odgovorila... MM-u je također, kako si mogla i pročitati, blago povišen FSH (~17) i rekli su nam da za to nema lijeka, tj. načina da se snizi  :Sad:  Mislim da ti je Little Ivy dobro savjetovala! Što god odlučite, SRETNO !!!  :Heart:

----------


## tanya007

drage moje , napravila TT- POZITIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!
Sutra Beta!!!!!
Nemogu još sebi doći , kiss

----------


## gargamelica

Ajmeeeeeee to su fenomenalne vijesti  :Smile: 
drzim fige za betu  :Wink: 
Jesi imala neke simptome ili ....???

----------


## mravak

> drage moje , napravila tt- pozitivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!
> Sutra beta!!!!!
> Nemogu još sebi doći , kiss


Čestitam !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tanya007

draga moja gargamelice, simptomi isti kao pred mengu, al doslovceee, u ova dva zadnja dana mislila d ću procuriti po derset puta!!!!
Leđa ubijaju !!!!!
Sutra ću izvaditi betu, tebi želim također veliki plusssssss, btw kad ćeš ti napraviti test???

----------


## gargamelica

Mozda u nedjelju napravim test ili samo betu u ponedjeljak .
Ovisi o mom strpljenju  :Wink: 
Drzim fige za trocifrenu betu sutra ......!!!!!!

----------


## medena8

> drage moje , napravila TT- POZITIVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!
> Sutra Beta!!!!!
> Nemogu još sebi doći , kiss


Čestitam od  :Heart:  !!!
 :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

tanya007, čestitam od :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

> tanya007, čestitam od


javi nam veliku betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## tanya007

drage moje, beta 14 dpt - 487,4 , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Smile: ))))

----------


## fatamorgana

> drage moje, beta 14 dpt - 487,4 , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee))))


e ovo je bas velika stvar  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cestitam

----------


## edinas

> drage moje, beta 14 dpt - 487,4 , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee))))


Cestitam na velikoj beti

----------


## Snekica

Evo još jednom da ti čestitam!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## little ivy

tanya iskrene čestitke i kiss do neba  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

> drage moje, beta 14 dpt - 487,4 , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee))))


braaavoooo tanya007 :Very Happy: 
uživaj u trudnoći i javljaj nam kako rastete :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

tanya007, cestitam vam  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

tanya007, cestitam!!!!!!!!prekrasno!

----------


## gargamelica

Tanya cestitaaaaam od srca !!!!

Meni danas 25 dan ciklusa i evo nesto smedkasto pocelo  :Sad: 
ujutro radim test pa .......

----------


## gargamelica

Test pozitivan !!!! 
Naravno sad jos sumnja da nije od choragona koji sam primila u pon ..
Uh tko ce docekat betu

----------


## Denny

Aaaaa... ti ćeš je dočekat i bit će veeelikaaa!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Tanya čestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## marti_sk

> Test pozitivan !!!! 
> Naravno sad jos sumnja da nije od choragona koji sam primila u pon ..
> Uh tko ce docekat betu


draga, to je to!  :Zaljubljen:  Drzim fige za poonedeljak  :Heart:

----------


## tanya007

> Test pozitivan !!!! 
> Naravno sad jos sumnja da nije od choragona koji sam primila u pon ..
> Uh tko ce docekat betu


Gargamelice, držim fige za velikuuuuuu betuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! Javi seeeeeee, kiss

----------


## gargamelica

Cure moje drage moja beta 1031!!!!!!
Ne mogu virovat .....sok Jer mi je 14dpt

----------


## ivica_k

draga friend of mine, sretna sam zbog vas! bravo, želim ti svako dobro, urednu trudnoću i veliko veselje početkom srpnja  :Smile:

----------


## tanya007

> Cure moje drage moja beta 1031!!!!!!
> Ne mogu virovat .....sok Jer mi je 14dpt


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, čestitam draga!!!!!!!!!
To je stvarno poštena beturinaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Jupiiiiiii, za Cito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tanya007

btw moja beta je danas 1868 , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## regina78

Napokon dosla do compa...
Tanya007 cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Gargamelice zelim ti najbezbriznijih 8mj, CESTITAM i jos duplici, tako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mrvica7

drage moje, čestitam vam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Heart: ....mi krecemo isto u borbu...ovih dana bi trebala dobiti pa počinjemo sa menopurom i decapeptylom...

----------


## Natasa73

Cure, svaka vam cast...srecno i uzivajte,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## gargamelica

Evo izvjestaj s naseg prvog uzv  :Wink: 
Posto jos nije punih sest tjedana nismo jos culi ali smo vidjeli pulsiranje junackog srca  :Smile: 
Usprkos veeeelikoj beti nisu dvojke  :Wink: 

cure hvala na podrsci i drzit fige da bude sve ok 
Za dva tjedna opet uzv.......
Tanya jeste vi bili na uzv ??
Mrvice sretnooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mrvica7

gargameice  :Heart: , super  :Dancing Fever:   :Smile: 

evo, jučer bili na UZV i dobili 4 folikula na lijevom i 2 na desnom, endometrij se super zadebljao i u četvrtak STOP injekcija, subota punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti dalje  :Saint: ...

----------


## ici

Cure moje pozdrav,dugo nism pisala ali stalno sam ja tu i pratim vas!
Čestitam i ovako našoj *Gargamelici i Tanyi* i želim što prije to isto svima nama sa azoo...e sad ovako:
U 10 mj smo bili na ICSI i 3dan su vraćene dobra dva 8 stanični embrija i jedan 7 stanični, MM je do sad imao najbolji spermio dr je rekao da su se iznenadili da je bilo pokretnih dosta,u pon sam radila test koji je bio pozitivan a današnja beta je 19,8 a i prokrvarila sam tako da neznam da li sam tužna ili ne jer u azoo i biokemijska trudnoća je veliki pomamk i plus!! 
Sve vas puno puno pozdravljam i neodustajte jer mi nećemo!!!

----------


## aleksandraj

Ici, draga, zao mi je. Ne odustajati...

----------


## tanya007

> gargameice , super  
> 
> evo, jučer bili na UZV i dobili 4 folikula na lijevom i 2 na desnom, endometrij se super zadebljao i u četvrtak STOP injekcija, subota punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti dalje ...



Odlično draga, sve će biti savršeno!!!!!!Tako je i meni bilo , 4 folikula - 4 JS, i evo me- sa dvojčekima!!!!! 
SRETNO!!!!Javi nam se!!!Kiss

----------


## mrvica7

dobili smo 7 zrelih js :Very Happy:  i sutra je transfer  :Saint: ....punkcija me nije boljela ali zato sam poslije riknula od bolova, ali danas je već dobro...

----------


## edinas

Napravili smo termin 22.10 za spermogram posle koristenja biljnih kapi. Neznam dali da uzmem hormonsku terapiju za muza ako dokotr bude predlako.

----------


## arizona311

Na početku želim vas sve pozdraviti i zahvaliti na savjetima i odličnoj atmosferi koja vlada. :Wink: 
MM i ja smo od 9 mjeseca u azoo priči kada je napravljen prvi spermiogr. a nakon toga i sljedeći koji su samo potvrdili dijagnozu. Od tada prošli smo nekoliko bolnica, uglavnom urolozi, te smo trenutno na VV. Obavili smo razgovor sa andrologom i sada čekamo 12 mj. kada se planira obaviti punkcija testisa. Jedino što me veseli u cijeloj ovoj priči je to što su hormoni uredni, kako kaže doktor.
Toliko od mene za ovaj prvi put. Ako tko ima koji savjet što i kako dalje javite :Sad:

----------


## tanya007

> Na početku želim vas sve pozdraviti i zahvaliti na savjetima i odličnoj atmosferi koja vlada.
> MM i ja smo od 9 mjeseca u azoo priči kada je napravljen prvi spermiogr. a nakon toga i sljedeći koji su samo potvrdili dijagnozu. Od tada prošli smo nekoliko bolnica, uglavnom urolozi, te smo trenutno na VV. Obavili smo razgovor sa andrologom i sada čekamo 12 mj. kada se planira obaviti punkcija testisa. Jedino što me veseli u cijeloj ovoj priči je to što su hormoni uredni, kako kaže doktor.
> Toliko od mene za ovaj prvi put. Ako tko ima koji savjet što i kako dalje javite


Draga , ista priča kao kod mene !!! Ne gubite vrijeme- odma u akciju. Ja vam toplo preporučavam da krenete u postupak u Splitu- Cito.
Mi smo u 09 mjesecu odradili prvi ivf - i evo trudna 2 mjeseca - dvojčeki!!!!
Sretno!!!kiss

----------


## gargamelica

Draga moja arizona kao sto vidis iz mog potpisa i mi smo poceli  na VV .
Moj savjet nakon sta dobijete nalaz punkcije ne gubite vrijeme na VV (svi ginekolozi i glavni biolog su otisli)
Ovo je ozbiljna dijagnoza i tako se postavite nitko mi ne moze platiti moje vrijeme sta sam na Vv cekala (sve skupa skoro tri god s postupcima) .Financije su nam bile prepreka da se maknemo  :Sad: 
Lucinger je sad u ivf poliklinici ili kao sta je tanya savjetovala Cito :Wink: ) u Splitu
Sretno kako god odlucili  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Na početku želim vas sve pozdraviti i zahvaliti na savjetima i odličnoj atmosferi koja vlada.
> MM i ja smo od 9 mjeseca u azoo priči kada je napravljen prvi spermiogr. a nakon toga i sljedeći koji su samo potvrdili dijagnozu. Od tada prošli smo nekoliko bolnica, uglavnom urolozi, te smo trenutno na VV. Obavili smo razgovor sa andrologom i sada čekamo 12 mj. kada se planira obaviti punkcija testisa. Jedino što me veseli u cijeloj ovoj priči je to što su hormoni uredni, kako kaže doktor.
> Toliko od mene za ovaj prvi put. Ako tko ima koji savjet što i kako dalje javite


Draga *arizona311*, sličnu priču smo imali i mi lani u 11. mj., 2x nalaz azoo (FSH blago povišen 17-19, inhibin B blago snižen 64.9) sa KBC-a Split i godinu dana nešto dogovarali, odgađali i sl., uglavnom nepotrebno tapkali u mjestu, da bi na moje inzistiranje ove god. u 9. mj. MM napravio sprmiogram privatno U Citu i nastavak priče možeš pročitati u mom potpisu... Žalim što se na drugo mišljenje (*koje ti toplo savjetujem*) nismo odlučili i ranije, a s druge strane mislim da se u životu sve posloži upravo onako kako treba i da s nekim razlogom završimo na putu na kojem jesmo...

Od  :Heart:  želim uspješnu punkciju TM-u i da vam azoo mora što prije dobije sretan završetak!!!  :Love:

----------


## tanya007

aaaaaaaaaaaa  medena sretno!!!!! još malo , pa ti želim najveću betu na svijetu.
kiss

----------


## arizona311

Hvala vam cure, divne ste. 
Znam za priču o VV, pratim temu već duže tako da sam upoznata sa situacijom. Pošto smo naručeni za punkciju to ćemo obaviti kod njih. Također uskoro idemo po drugo mišljenje na SD, pa ćemo onda vidjeti što i kako dalje.
Jako mi teško pada stalno iščekivanje nalaza, termina. To mi je najgore od svega.

Pitanje, nakon obavljene punkcije koliko su brzo gotovi rezultati. Da li je moguće dobiti ih isti dan. Mislim da ću se pojesti od nervoze ako ćemo i to čekati.

----------


## arizona311

*tanya007*, predivno, čestitam od srca na ++  :Klap: 

*medena8*, da sve sretno završi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medena8

> Pitanje, nakon obavljene punkcije koliko su brzo gotovi rezultati. Da li je moguće dobiti ih isti dan. Mislim da ću se pojesti od nervoze ako ćemo i to čekati.


Mislim da ti je obrada punktata ili ejakulata gotovo ista i obavlja se odmah, tj. nalaz dobiješ istom brzinom kao i spermogram, nemoj me uzet za riječ, možda da se javi neka cura čijem je suprugu to rađeno. Ja sam ovako zaključila iz svoje situacije jer je moj dr. prilikom ovog ICSI-a rekao da ako ne bude spermija u ejakulatu MM-a na dan moje punkcije, da će i njemu napraviti punkciju ... U svakom slučaju sretno i hvala na lijepim željama!  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

> aaaaaaaaaaaa medena sretno!!!!! još malo , pa ti želim najveću betu na svijetu.
> kiss


Hvala ti od  :Heart:  ! Ma bit će, mora!  :Grin:

----------


## tanya007

> Hvala vam cure, divne ste. 
> Znam za priču o VV, pratim temu već duže tako da sam upoznata sa situacijom. Pošto smo naručeni za punkciju to ćemo obaviti kod njih. Također uskoro idemo po drugo mišljenje na SD, pa ćemo onda vidjeti što i kako dalje.
> Jako mi teško pada stalno iščekivanje nalaza, termina. To mi je najgore od svega.
> 
> Pitanje, nakon obavljene punkcije koliko su brzo gotovi rezultati. Da li je moguće dobiti ih isti dan. Mislim da ću se pojesti od nervoze ako ćemo i to čekati.


Draga moja rezultate dobiješ isti sekund, nakon šta mu punktiraju testis- biolog ih odmah traži pod mikroskopom- to doslovno  traje 2 minute!!!!
MM ih e pronašlo tonu samo u jednom ubodu, ako ne nađu u prvom , bodu drugi put itd....
Sretnooooooooooooooooooo!!!Zašto  se toliko čeka, oni u Cita to rade skoro pa svaki dan!!!!!

----------


## tanya007

Arizona , super šta su mu hormoni uredni, tako e bilo i mm, pa je dr. odmah zaključio da je došlo do začepljenja te da im e onemogućen izlazak- mislim da je ovo nabolja varijanta azoospermije!!!!!

----------


## elen

Kao prvo, veliki pozdrav svima !
Mi smo još jedan par u azzo statistici.  :Sad: (.  imamo 3 spermiograma kojima je to potvrđeno. Trenutno čekamo bakteriološki nalaz s vv i nakon toga slijedi punkcija. kod mm je hormonalni status super tako da se još uvijek nadamo. čitajući vaše priče nada je još veća a jad, žalost i osjećaj nemoći polako zamijenjuje hrabrost i želja za borbom. hvala vam i čestitke svima koji su/budu uspjeli! 
Imam pitanje....ako prilikom punkcije nađu spermije dal dobimo samo papirnati nalaz ili postoji mogućnost da se zamrznu( pošto ja nisam u postupku,).  Naime mi smo našu mpo priču počeli na Sv. Duhu, trenutno smo na VV., al još uvijek nismo definitivno odlučili... split nam je prepre daleko,  a kućni proračun ograničen..

----------


## laky

> Kao prvo, veliki pozdrav svima !
> Mi smo još jedan par u azzo statistici. (. imamo 3 spermiograma kojima je to potvrđeno. Trenutno čekamo bakteriološki nalaz s vv i nakon toga slijedi punkcija. kod mm je hormonalni status super tako da se još uvijek nadamo. čitajući vaše priče nada je još veća a jad, žalost i osjećaj nemoći polako zamijenjuje hrabrost i želja za borbom. hvala vam i čestitke svima koji su/budu uspjeli! 
> Imam pitanje....ako prilikom punkcije nađu spermije dal dobimo samo papirnati nalaz ili postoji mogućnost da se zamrznu( pošto ja nisam u postupku,). Naime mi smo našu mpo priču počeli na Sv. Duhu, trenutno smo na VV., al još uvijek nismo definitivno odlučili... split nam je prepre daleko, a kućni proračun ograničen..


imali isti slučaj hormonalni status ok klomifen muz bio godinu a rezultat u profilu

----------


## arizona311

Draga Elen imamo istu priču, nažalost. I nama hormoni uredni, bakteriološki nalaz u redu, a plivača nema :Crying or Very sad: 
Sredinom 12mj. smo naručeni na punkciju na VV, pa ćemo vidjeti. I mene jako zanima da li je moguće zamrzavanje. Bilo bi katastrofa baciti dobivene sperm. pošto u našem slučaju i par je super. Svakako ću pitati doktora. Ali čisto sumljam jer MM-u androlog to nije spomenuo, već samo, ako ih ima ja idem u postupak, a MM opet na punkciju :Mad: 

Kako to da ste odustali od SD, naime i nas su tamo slali.

----------


## elen

> Draga Elen imamo istu priču, nažalost. I nama hormoni uredni, bakteriološki nalaz u redu, a plivača nema
> Sredinom 12mj. smo naručeni na punkciju na VV, pa ćemo vidjeti. I mene jako zanima da li je moguće zamrzavanje. Bilo bi katastrofa baciti dobivene sperm. pošto u našem slučaju i par je super. Svakako ću pitati doktora. Ali čisto sumljam jer MM-u androlog to nije spomenuo, već samo, ako ih ima ja idem u postupak, a MM opet na punkciju
> 
> Kako to da ste odustali od SD, naime i nas su tamo slali.


Mi smo počeli na SD, obavili spermiogram i jedan razgovor i oni su nas poslali na VV na detaljniju analizu..tj. da se utvrdi postojanje ili nepostojanje enzima ldh-x. Trenutno smo na VV  ali još uvijek nismo definitivno odlučili...I VV i SD imaju  i pluseve i minuse..no sad nam je najvažnije naći plivače..da se konačno nešt pokrene u pozitivnom smjeru.

----------


## elen

> imali isti slučaj hormonalni status ok klomifen muz bio godinu a rezultat u profilu


Čestitam na uspjehu  :Smile:   Ohrabruje!
Godina dana terapije mi sad zvuči jaaaaaaako dugo,... ali kad se ima na umu svrha i cilj... :Smile:

----------


## Natasa73

Draga elen, sto bi rekli na forumu dobro dosla i jos brze otisla!!!
Moguce je zamrzavanje ali vise preporucuju tvoju pripremu pa onda istovremeno punkciju.Zbog toga sto je materijal kvalitetniji nego nakon zamrzavanja.Tako smo mi radili u Istanbulu zimus, ali nazalost nista nije nadjeno u microTESE intervenciji.Puno srece i samo napred...

----------


## elen

Cure, hvala svima na odgovorima i dobrodošlici :Smile: 
Natasa 73  :Love: 
Na nama je naoružati se strpljenjem i ne gubiti nadu... kad nam stigne bakteriološki nalaz s vv donesli budemo konačnu odluku a onda u boj, u boj  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Mozeli mi neko reci koje su tabelte dobre za hormosku terapiju pa da trazi od dokotra.

----------


## edinas

Dali Semenax pomaze kod azoo?

----------


## elen

bok cure..pitala sam na temi vv...pitam i tu...
mm je dr. tjedan naručen na punkciju kod dr. čolaka. kakva su iskustva vaših mm-a... koliko je bolan zahvat, dal se dobi lokalna ili se ide "na živo" i dal je poslije moguće normalno kretanje? zanima me jer nismo iz zg. a ja ne vozim...a poslije bi malo "za nagradu" po dućanima   :Smile: ...

----------


## tuzna

iskustva s apunkcije su razlicita,evo naseg iz maribora:
mm su poprskali testise(valjda kao neka lokalna),uzeči iglu i odradili punkciju.normlano izasao iz prostorije, i nastavio zivot kao da se nista nije desilo.kaz eda nije osjetio nista,a tad nismo ni znali da je to punkcija.
dakle,nista strasno.

----------


## OCUDITE

> Draga, oprosti što nisam prije odgovorila... MM-u je također, kako si mogla i pročitati, blago povišen FSH (~17) i rekli su nam da za to nema lijeka, tj. načina da se snizi  Mislim da ti je Little Ivy dobro savjetovala! Što god odlučite, SRETNO !!!


 Vidim da nas ima sa sličnim problemima. I mm ima oligozoospermiju i FSH oko 17 (malo ispod)-ali mu raste (kako raste stres jer ne može dobiti dite), a konc.spermija se smanjuje . 
*Da li postoji iko ko je uspio sniziti taj FSH????* Ja sam čitala da žene znaju sniziti sa suhim smokvama u maslinovom ulju pa sam mm-u to pripremila. Moraju odstajati 40 dana pa ako taj narodni recept pomogne javim ostalima sa sličnim problemima. U međuvremenu javite ako znate kako to riješiti.

----------


## florjan

Prije svega pozdrav svim hrabrim parovima u ovoj teškoj i dugotrajnoj borbi protiv dijagnoze. 

Prije dva tjedna urušio nam  se svijet, supruga ('78) i ja ('74) nakon godinu dana pokušavanja zatrudnjivanja krenuli na kontrole, sa suprugom sve OK, a na mom nalazu spermiograma (Petrova) sve nule. Što sada, kuda sada, naišao sam na ovaj forum i saznao stvarno puno stvari  o ovoj dijagnozi i stoga prije svega svima velika hvala na dijeljenju vaših iskustava, 
Sljedeći korak bio je urolog, pregled nešto manji testisi i mekše konzistencije ostalo OK, brisevi  OK, virusi (HIV, hepatitisi OK) i hormoni gdje je katastrofa:

Inhibin B		<10		80-220
LH (Lutropin)	12		1.5-5.0
FSH (Folitropin)	33.8		1.0-10.5
Testosteron	20.5		10.5-49.0
Sl. testosteron	299(1.46)	204-637(1.68-2.97)
Globulin		59		11-71
Prolaktin		6.9		2.0-20.0 

Čitajući forum sam sam zaključio da je jako loše, ali danas stigla i potvrda od dotičnog urologa, neopstruktivna azoospermija i komentar nema smisla raditi biopsiju sa ovakvim inhibinom jer se ništa neće naći, i TO JE TO razmislite o usvajanju, nema dajnjeg traženja uzroka još jedan šok. Na moje pitanje o dodacima prehrani (Tribestan, BioAstin, Profertil …) odgovor nema smisla ako stanice ne rade ne mogu se natjerati, te stvari pomažu kada ima ikakve proizvodnje.

Kuda i kako sada dalje, na VV je koliko sam shvatio stanje koma, sadašnji urolog je bio na sv. DUHU, probali bi sa androloškom ambulantom u VINOGRADSKOJ bolnici ima li tko kakvih iskustava, a možda prvo do nekog endokrinologa da vidimo što on kaže, čuli smo da je dr. ALTABAS također u VINOGRADSKOJ ok ili preporuka ili savjet za nešto drugo, možda privatno ?!?. 
Ne bi jedino htjeli gubiti puno vremena ali ne opet i da nas netko pere za lovu jer i sami znate da se u ovakvoj situaciji hvatamo i za najmanju slamku.
U budućnosti bi se svakako odlučili ma TESE ili micro-TESE ako ima šanse za pronalazak ičega.

Za sad prije toga svega probali bi sa ovim dodacima 3mj. pa na još jedan spermiogram (rađen samo taj jedan), samo sa čime početi i u kolikim dozama, što se tiče Tribestana vidio na forumu da nije dobro koristiti ako je testosteron u redu (ili se varam), da li vitamine  sam pojedinačno kupiti i miksati ili kupiti Profertil ili Proxeed (da li dotičnog ima u Austriji) i u kojim dozama koristiti, i probali bi nazvati g. Miju u Solin da vidimo što on kaže i da li može smješati neki čaj.

Ima li još netko sa sličnim nalazima hormona pa da izmijenimo iskustva.

Oprostite na podužem postu i hrpi zahtjeva i HVALA svima i naravno puno sreće u daljnjoj borbi

 :Sad:

----------


## edinas

Jeli svi koji imaju azoo trebaju raditi pretragu hormona inhibin B?

----------


## linalena

Florjan prije svega , nadam se da ćete se uspješno izboriti za vašu bebicu i već ste na dobrom putu čim se informirate

Mi smo koristili Fertility Blend for men i mužu se popravio spermiogram, al to treba pratiti jedno dulje vrijeme jer hoće jako varirati. Koliko znam kod nas nema takvih gotovih mikseva vitamina već si sam slažeš. Postoje također pravila kada se koji uzima jer neki se nesmiju uzimati jedan uz drugi. Znam da nisam ništa pomogla, al da bar dignemo temu da je vidi netko kozna više
a vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## misur

florjan, MM je imao sličan nalaz FSH, LH i testosterona (FSH čak i 40), no nikad nije radio inhibin i poznato je da niti jedan od tih nalaza, pa ni inhibin nije sigurni pokazatelj da nema spermija (stoga ZABORAVI što ti je ovaj urolog rekao), kao što se i u njegovom slučaju pokazalo jer su ih našli pomoću microTESE, a poslije nam je urolog rekao da bi ih vjerojatno našli i klasičnom biopsijom jer su bili pravilno raspoređeni po testisu. Ako nemaš anamnezu koja bi upućivala na uzrok azoospermije onda bi svakako prije biopsije i bilo kakvih čajeva ili vitamina trebao napraviti analizu na AZF mikrodelecije koja se radi na Rebru i može se napraviti na uputnicu. Jedino potpuna delecija AZFa ili AZFb regije upućuje da nema spermatogeneze i u tom slučaju nije potrebno raditi biopsiju, za sve ostalo treba se napraviti biopsija i to je jedini pokazatelj da li je spermatogeneza održana. Možda eventualno napraviti i kariotip, no kako ti je testosteron ok, a i testisi mekše konzistencije to vjerojatno nije Klineferterov sindrom. No, čak i da je, i u tom slučaju vrlo često ima spermija u testisu (u 75% slučajeva). Također ako imaš kliničku varikokelu (dakle, ona koja se može napipati, a ne da se samo vidi na CD testisa) onda bi možda vrijedilo i napraviti varikokelektomiju (MM su se nakon toga nakratko pojavili spermiji u ejakulatu, ali se kroz par mjeseci vratilo na staro pa ne znam koliko to ima smisla raditi). Naravno, možete pokušati s čajevima, vitaminima i sličnim i općenito vitamine C i E te cink je svakako dobro uzimati jer mogu poboljšati nalaz na biopsiji ako ima nešto spermatogeneze, i naravno trebalo bi ponoviti još koji put spermiogram jer usprkos ovako visokim hormonima nije isključeno da se koji spermić pojavi i vani  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## edinas

Sta ako je testosteron nizak?  Dali bi se spermici pojavili kad bi se testosteron povisio?

----------


## florjan

Edinas što se tiče inhibina b, ja sam ovdje pročitao da su ga mnogi vadili i da spada u nekakve osnovne pretrage te ga je između ostalog i moj urolog meni dao i na osnovi njega mi dao zaključak što kako vidiš iz misur-inog iskustva nije relevantno

linalena hvala na ~~~~~ i podršci

misur također hvala na javljanju i podršci i ako se ne varam pod mikrodelaciju AZF misliš na Y-delation pretragu, iz informacija sa ovog pdf. znam da trebam još napraviti te tri pretrage uz ove postojeće: kariogram (kariotip), Y-delation i F-508 test (jest da je on vezan uz opstruktivnu azoo ali nek se nađe) pošto sam kod ovog urologa odmah vidio da nema šanse da se pozabavi mojom dijagnozom detaljnije i da na mojih par podpitanja nije pokazao neki trud da mi pojasni stvari koje je btw. specijalizirao (saznao sam ovdje 100x više informacija nego od njega) nisam ni inzistirao na nekim drugim pretragama.

E sada imamo u planu za par dana otići na Rebro kod jedne urologice-andrologice pa ne znam da čekam od nje da me uputi na te pretrage ili mi može i dr. opće prakse napisati uputnice bez preporuke specijalista, i ako znaš u kojemu se točno laboratoriju na Rebru rade te pretrage da pokušam sutra, preksuta dogovoriti termin da se ne gubi vrijeme, te gdje ste radili micro-TESE

Te još jedno pitanje ima li smisla sa nalazom hormona ići do endokrinologa sa ovom dijagnozom neopstruktivna azoo po mišljenje

 :Bye:

----------


## misur

Mislim da znam na koju urologicu misliš, ona je ok i poznato joj je da i jako povišeni FSH ne mora ništa značiti. Ne znam da li dr. opće prakse može dati uputnicu za te pretrage, MM je dobio od endokrinologa, ali na našu inicijativu. No ova urologica će ti vjerojatno dati preporuku za tu pretragu, a i reći u kojem točno labu se radi jer se MM više ne sjeća, mislim da je nekakva molekularna dijagnostika. Isto mislim da nema smisla ići kod endokrinologa ako ideš kod ove urologice-andrologice na Rebro, ipak je to uža specijalnost od endokrinologa, a i ne treba ti nikakva terapija jer su ti hormoni (oni funkcionalni) ok (btw. pripravci testosterona se NIKADA ne smiju uzmati kod azoospermije jer sprečavaju spermatogenezu, ovo se ne odnosi na pripravke koji potiču tesosteron poput klomifena, tribestana i sl.). Možda ti ona ponudi i biopsiju jer se to sad ponovno radi i kod nas (u terapeutske svrhe, a ne samo u dijagnostičke kao u proteklih 6 godina), mi smo bili u Istanbulu imaš u prijašnjim postovima imena i kontakte. Što god odlučili sretno i ne posustajte  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

misur, pročitao sam cijeli pdf. ali ne mogu sada naći tvoj post o Istanbulu ako nije problem link na post ili da tu odgovoriš ponovo, da li ste to bili kod dr. Bakircioglua u German Hospitalu, i ako nije problem (može na PP) cijena, znači koliko sam shvatio u našem okružju pravu micro-TESE se radi jedino u Istanbulu, dok u Belgiji i Pragu rade klasičnu TESE. 
Nisam znao da kod nas sada rade biopsiju i terapijski, da li to znači da zamrzavaju materijal ako što nađu i ostane nakon oplodnje ili opet ima neka
Pozdrav

----------


## misur

Nije problem, naravno, to je jedina klinika odnosno urolog za kojeg ja znam da radi microTESE kako bi ga trebalo raditi jer je učio od Schlegela iz NY koji je prvi napravio ovu metodu i još uvijek je najuspješniji u tome, a i Dr. Bakircioglu mi je sam rekao da ni on nije siguran za druge urologe u Istanbulu gdje praktički sve klinike navode kako rade microTESE. Njegov mail je ebakircioglu@yahoo.com, radi na Bahceci klinici koja je nekad bila u sklopu German Hospital, no sad su odvojeni. Postupak (ICSI, transfer, smrzavanje viška embrija) je oko 2000 eura, microTESE je oko 700 eura (i uključuje smrzavanje 3 ampule materijala, ako ima dovoljno naravno) i oni traže da žena bude tamo od 2. ili 3. dana ciklusa. Uz vađenja estradiola, lijekove, put i smještaj izađe otprilike 5-6000 eura. Odmah da te upozorim, oni imaju američki stil, dakle puno jače stimulacije pa su i lijekovi skuplji, no šansa za ozbiljniju HS je manja nego ovdje jer to jako elegantno rješavaju dodatnom terapijom. Inače, s obzirom na azoospermiju mislim da je to čist ok dobiti maksimalni broj stanica jer nema prostora za baš puno pokušaja. Osim doktora i dvije sestre nitko praktički ne govori engleski pa je meni u svemu pomagala jedna jako draga gospođa Hidžran, mogu ti dati mob ako se odlučite za Istanbul. E sad, kod nas koliko sam čula od donošenja novog MPO zakona mogu raditi biopsije na način da se materijal smrzne i poslije koristi za ICSI, no kako to funkcionira ne znam, reći će ti urologica vjerojatno. Ono što bih ti ja svakako preporučila je da sa svojim nalazima kontaktiraš dr. u Istanbul koji će procijeniti da li bi bolje bilo ići odmah na microTESE ili možete pokušati prvo s klasičnom biopsijom kod nas. No, ne znam da li su donijeli amandman na novi zakon da kod ovakvih slučajeva oplode više od 3 stanice, znam iz vlastitog iskustva kako se brojevi smanjuju dok ne dodješ do embrija... Držim fige da uspijete čim prije!

----------


## florjan

misur; hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru još jedno, puna nam je glava podataka i svega ali nismo se susreli sa ovim "no šansa za ozbiljniju HS je manja nego ovdje jer to jako elegantno rješavaju dodatnom terapijom" što je to HS, i ako nije problem kako ste vi prošli u Istanbulu, i da li ste pokušavali sa Tribestanom, čajevima i vitaminima ili kojim gotovim pripravkom tipa Proxeed ... prije Istanbula i da li jebilo kakvih pomaka; oprosti ako se ponavljam sa pitanjima ili si na njih već odgovorila ne znam kako da dođem do svih tvojih postova da ih pregledam na jednom mjestu

Hvala, LP!

----------


## arizona311

Pozdrav svima.

Stigao je naš nalaz punkcije.
Zaključak je:nađeno dosta spermija :Very Happy: 
Da li mi netko može javiti što točno znače ovi podaci 
stanice spermatogeneze lijevo SG- Si-LZ-PD-SD-68 MI Sp-26 Se-500 Sp/Se 0,05
stanice spermatogeneze desno SG- Si-LZ-PD-SD-121 MI SP-48 Se -500 SP/Se 0,096

Našla sam na netu neke podatke za ove šifre, ovako, zadnji dio nalaza označava omjer spermatozoida i sertolijevih stanica. Kod nas je on 0,052 odnosno 0,096. Negdje sam u nekom forumu pročitala da je poželjan omjer 0,05 (ako se dobro sijećam).
Ne trebam vam ni opisati da smo sretni ko mala dijeca :Klap:

----------


## ivica_k

florjan, pozicioniraj se i klikni na nick od misur, te odaberi opciju "pogledaj sve moje postove"....sretno!

----------


## LaFolie

Cao svima!
da li mozda znate kolika je verovatnoca da biopsijom izvuku materijala za oplodnju ukoliko ima samo 2 spermatozoida na spermogramu? :Sad: ( Pocela sam da primam injekcije, medjutim mm ima azoospermiju i oboljenje stitne zlezde i uzasno smo pod stresom da li ce ista naci biopsijom!!!

----------


## marinella

pozdrav svima ja sam nova na forumu ali več neko vrijeme čitam forum.suprug je imao tumor lijevog testisa koji mu je ostranjen a desni nije spušten i nalazi se u ingvinalnom kanalu ali (povremeno se spusti a može ga i sam spustit)radio je spermiogram i nije pronađena sperma.testesteron je u granici normala a ukupni i slobodni testesteron povišeni.liječnik je rekao za hormone da nisu ni dobri ni loši da ima šanse da treba napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju testisa i vidjeti dali ima spermija u testisu.molim vasjeli netko imao slićnih problema ima te li koji savjet šta da radimo di da idemo.hvala

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav Marinella, 

Prije svega puno sreće da što prije dobijete malog bebača, i moja preporuka da ovaj podforum pročitaš cijeli jer sam i ja tu saznao pet puta više stvari ngo što mi je prvi urolog rekao. 
Imaš par mojih postova iznad pa samo da nadopunim stanje. Bili smo supruga i ja u Petrovoj kod dr. Vrčića i on me je isto uputio na Rebro dr. Bernart  u svezi biopsije i uoliko što nađu ulaska u postupk kod njega. Kod dr. Bernart sam se i sam naručio još prije Petrove tako da je to dobro ispalo. Baš danas sam treabo ići na pregled ali mi sestra javila da je dr. bolesna i da će javiti novi termin pregleda što i nije trenutno neka frka jer sam vadio krv za Kariogram i Mikrodeliciju Y kromosoma i čekam nalaze kroz tjedan dana, tako da kod doktorice dođem baš sa svim papirima i vidim što će reći. Još jedino razmišljam danapravim i ultrazvuk testisa i to bi onda bili svi medicinski nalazi koji se ovdje spominju vezano uz ovi dijagnozu. 
Između ostalog ovih zadnjih mjesec i pol pijem čaj od travara Mije Katurića, prestao sam piti kavu, jedem obavezno dnevno sjemenke od tikve i suncokreta (nesoljene), pijem vitamin E, folnu kiselinu, selen, cink i matičnu mliječ.
Za učinak ovih posljednjih stvari ti ne mogu reći dali mi koriste jer još nisam bio na spermiogramu, ali mislim da ne mogu štetiti, a kod nekih ljudi su pomogle pa se i mi tome toplo nadamo.
Ovo su ti moja iskustva u zadnja 3 mj. i nadam se da sam bar malo pomogao

Pozdrav

----------


## LittleBirdie

marinella, nemojte pristati na dijagnostičku biopsiju gdje vam samo otvore i kažu ima li spermija ili ne. gledajte da se taj materijal odmah i pohrani kako biste ga mogli kasnije iskoristiti.

----------


## ici

*LitlleBrdie nakon azoo normo kako ste uspjeli???***

----------


## ici

> Cao svima!
> da li mozda znate kolika je verovatnoca da biopsijom izvuku materijala za oplodnju ukoliko ima samo 2 spermatozoida na spermogramu?( Pocela sam da primam injekcije, medjutim mm ima azoospermiju i oboljenje stitne zlezde i uzasno smo pod stresom da li ce ista naci biopsijom!!!


MM nisu nikada radili biopsiju ni TESE a uvik je bilo barem 2- 3 spermija (nisu nam je ni preporučili) do sad 5 IVF+ICSI i samo jednom nije bio treansfer a zadnji put biokemijska inače je neopstruktivna azoo prva dg a sad je OAT

----------


## medena8

> *LitlleBrdie nakon azoo normo kako ste uspjeli???***


E ovo sam baš i ja htjela pitati!!!

----------


## florjan

> *LitlleBrdie nakon azoo normo kako ste uspjeli???***


Pridružujem se pitanju, i savki novi savjet je dobrodošao

----------


## marinella

florjan hvala na savjetima i informacijama....nisam stigla pročitati sve tvoje postove tako da neznam početak tvoje priče.možeš li u kratko napisati...moj suprug je imao tumor testisa koji je mu je ostranjem bio je ka kemo i radio terapijama sada je sve uredu šta se toga tiče hvala bogu...desni testis mu nije spušten odnosno šeta sam se povremeno spusti...urolog  je rekao da je to dobro i da zakažemo termin za oplodnju...da če napraviti punkciju i ako nađu spremu u testisu onda slijedi oplodnja....htjeli smo napraviti još koji pregled ali on nas šalje odmah na punkciju....pa sam neznamo da pokušamo  sa čajevima  tabletama i sl. još sa nekim pregledima...

----------


## LittleBirdie

mislim da sam već negdje pisala o tome ali evo, ukratko, na prvom s-gramu sve same nule i jedinice. operacija varikokele i dijagnostička biopsija oba testisa gdje je potvrđena spermatogeneza ali i nekakav sindrom sljuštenih ćelija (dr. nikad čuo za to), uputili nas na vantjelesnu. hormoni, ultrazvuk abdomena, i svi ostali mogući nalazi su bili ok s tim da smo se povremeno mučili s bakterijama u spermokulturi i leukocitima, no, i tome smo presudili. mm je koristio bioastin 6 mjeseci, pycnogenol 3 mjeseca i puno puno vitamina, minerala i ulja ali smo gledali da dosta toga bude u prirodnom obliku. s-grame smo provjeravali svaka tri mjeseca da bismo na kraju došli do 48x10na6/ml od čega je 25% bilo progresivnih. doktori koji su bili digli ruke od nas nisu mogli vjerovati. međutim, moj trud da popravim mužev spermogram me koštao prolaktina (1000 i nešto) ali smo i to sad sredili  :Smile:

----------


## ici

LittleBrdie drago mi je izgleda da smo i mi  na tom putu(daj Bože),jer i MM pije i jede sve šta mu stavim!!!

----------


## LittleBirdie

to je najbitnije  :Smile:  dodala bih samo i to da sam ja njemu sve te pripravke redovno rotirala, vitamine/tablete nisam davala cijelo vrijeme (osim onih čiji se višak ionako izlučuje) već mjesec, dva pa uključim neke nove i opet tako. prvo je popravio imunitet pa onda i sve ostalo  :Smile:  sretno i ne odustajte, mi smo bili izvan sebe kada smo saznali da možemo na klasičan ivf, pa onda da i inseminacija dolazi u obzir, a na kraju i prirodno  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Imajuli kakve tableta za regulisanje hormona za muskarce?

----------


## ici

Nama nitko nikad nije preporučio tbl za FSH koji je 27,1 tako da ti ne znam znam da se daje klomifen muškarcima za poboljšanjwe spermia ali ne znam da li djeluje na hormone,eto u nas se bez obzira na FSH slika popravlja

----------


## LittleBirdie

znam da ženam sa visokim FHS-om savjetuju smokve natopljene u maslinovom ulju pa ne bi bilo zgoreg pokušati. inače, smokve su prava hrana za spermije (čak i liče  :Smile: )
a klomifen se daje samo u određenim stanjima, zaboravila sam tačno o kojima je riječ, ali nije teško pronaći na netu.

----------


## florjan

Marinella, prvi moj post ti je pod brojem #802 od 03.01.2011. a ukratko spermiogram sve nule, a vrijednosti hormona:

Inhibin B <10 80-220
LH (Lutropin) 12 1.5-5.0
FSH (Folitropin) 33.8 1.0-10.5
Testosteron 20.5 10.5-49.0
Sl. testosteron 299(1.46) 204-637(1.68-2.97)
Globulin 59 11-71
Prolaktin 6.9 2.0-20.0 

Dijagnoza neopstruktivna azoospermija i prvi urolog nije davao nikakve šanse za ikakvim materijalom u testisima ali mi krećemo dalje, sretno

----------


## florjan

> to je najbitnije  dodala bih samo i to da sam ja njemu sve te pripravke redovno rotirala, vitamine/tablete nisam davala cijelo vrijeme (osim onih čiji se višak ionako izlučuje) već mjesec, dva pa uključim neke nove i opet tako. prvo je popravio imunitet pa onda i sve ostalo  sretno i ne odustajte, mi smo bili izvan sebe kada smo saznali da možemo na klasičan ivf, pa onda da i inseminacija dolazi u obzir, a na kraju i prirodno


Jedno pitanjce ako nije problem, LittleBirdie, koji su to vitamini kojih se višak izlučuje, ja pijem Vitamin E 400, Vitamin C 1000, folnu 800, selen 100 i cink 50, 7 dana pa pauzu dva dana, i tako nekih mjesec za sada pa me zanima da napravim neku dužu pauzu, ili da se nešto reducira, uvede Bioastin ?!?!

 :Smile:

----------


## ici

Koliko znam izlučuju se l karnitin,l argirin,cink i selen,ujedno još do sad nije zabilježena hiervitaminoza vitm E ali moguča je pa bioastin treba uzimati sa pauzama MM ih pije 7 dana pa 2 dana pauza i tako već duže vrime(1god) i spermio je znatno bolji!!!

----------


## medena8

Evo da i ja malo pomognem, izdvojit ću iz nalaza mm-a ono za što mislim da je važno
FSH varira između 17 i 19
Testosteron varira između 14.5 i 20.5
Slob. testosteron je više nego dobar, ne mogu se sjetit točne vrijednosti, a nije mi pri ruci
inhibin B 64.9

Dg. je bila azoo, međutim nakon spermiograma u Cita su se stvari promijenile, uz takve hormone ipak je riječ o oligozoospermiji i spermija ima u ejakulatu, odradili smo do sad dva IVF-a, čekamo rezultate ovog 2. ... Kako vam je naša suborka *misur* napisala, ništa to nije relevantno kao biopsija testisa ukoliko se ništa ne nađe u ejakulatu...
Sretno u svakom slučaju!!!

----------


## LittleBirdie

> Jedno pitanjce ako nije problem, LittleBirdie, koji su to vitamini kojih se višak izlučuje, ja pijem Vitamin E 400, Vitamin C 1000, folnu 800, selen 100 i cink 50, 7 dana pa pauzu dva dana, i tako nekih mjesec za sada pa me zanima da napravim neku dužu pauzu, ili da se nešto reducira, uvede Bioastin ?!?!


ici je već odgovorila a, iskreno, prošlo je dosta vremna od mog lutanja po netu pa se ne bih usudila reći da se neki 100% izlučuje  :Smile: 

prvo što je potrebno da uradiš jeste da analiziraš svoju prehranu i prema njoj i preporučenim dnevnim dozama napraviš svoj osobni program, npr. mm za doručak jede raznorazne žitarice ili jaja, za ručak obično ima crveno meso, a često jede i tunu, znači već unosi dosta selena i njemu je preporučena dnevna doza sasvim dovoljna, ako ne i previše. omega 3,6,9 je npr. uzimao kroz laneno ulje sa jogurtom (stručna osoba mi je rekla da se tako najbolje vezuje i jedna kašika dnevno nije previše). svaki dan je jeo i kašiku neprženog sjemena suncokreta što je doza l-arginina. cinka je također dosta unosio putem hrane pa sam mu dala minimalnu dozu od 25 mg  :Smile: . vit b je imao kroz one žitarice, matičnu mliječ i svakodnevno ispijanje friške boze. vit c dva puta dnevno po 500 mg, folne na pretek, četiri ampule bioastina dnevno, 80 mg pycnogenola. mljevenu piskavicu, matičnu mliječ, polen, razne orašaste plodove je uzimao s pauzama. jedino čemu je ostao vjeran cijelo vrijeme je ulje ćurukota, svako jutro kašika na tašte, ono je beton za imunitet  :Yes:  vjerujem da je bilo još stvari ali evo, sad se sjećam ovoga.

što se tiče pauza, nismo se opterećivali da mora strogo biti određeni broj dana, već jednostavno češće rotirali, nisam htjela da stvaram dodatni pritisak. jedino smo sa bioastinom napravili pauzu od 15 dana pa ponovo uveli tri mjeseca. bioastin, profertil i sl. su svi kao igre na sreću, nikad ne znaš koji će ti odgovarati. koliko sam upratila, bioastin je pomogao najvećem broju muškaraca ali doza od 4 kapsule. vrijedi pokušati pa nakon tri mjeseca provjeriti da li djeluje. i da, pošto smo imali i bakterije, svaki put kada je bio na antibioticima uzimao je i probiotik kako se ne bi unazadio.

----------


## LittleBirdie

sjetih se i hurmi, one su instant energija i odlične za crijeva, ali ne treba pretjerivati  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li ovde ima iko cij muz je prosao kroz Micro Tese operaciju?? Ako ima koliko mu je trebalo da se oporavi? Moj lezi vec drugu nedelju i dalje krvari, ali je tvrdoglav da ide ponovo kod doktora  :Sad: (

----------


## Dejana76

MM je prosle godine radio microTESE, mozda ga je prvih 7-10 dana boljelo (u pocetku jako, poslije malo) ali nije krvario, mozda nesto jako malo, vise sukrvica. Znam da je previjao ranu svaki dan i stavljao gomilu gaze da mu drzi podignute testise jer mu je tako dr rekao

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ne krvari ni moj puno, ali kad je rana otvorena tj kad nema gaze, onda pocne da kapa i kapai ne prestaje.
Doktor mu je rekao da dodje danas da ga pregleda (mozda da stavi jos koji konac) ali muz nece da ide.
Kaze da bi radi lezao jos mesec dana nego da mu opet cackaju dole  :Sad: 
Nakon koliko dugo je tvoj muz mogao da ide na posao, tj normalno da se krece? Da li su ista pronasli??

----------


## florjan

Hvala LittleBirdie možda još samo tvoje mišljenje da li možda bolje umjesto VitaminaE koristiti Bioastin

Pozdrav :Smile:

----------


## LittleBirdie

*florjan*, vit e je mala maca za bioastin  :Smile:  sjećam se da je na brošuri pisalo kako je bioastin puno puno puta jači od vit e.

----------


## ici

500x sadrži više vitam E

----------


## Dejana76

Nazalost nista nisu nasli  :Sad:  On se vratio na posao mozda nekih 7 dana nakon operacije, ali je sigurno par sedmica nosio gomilu gaze, da ne zulja  :Wink:

----------


## Sanja79

zasto bas mi, to mi ne zvuci dobro... Za 7-10 dana bi se trebala zatvoriti rana... Bolje da ide kod dr.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Zamirice se polako.  Prestalo je da krvari, samo sto je rana jos tu.
Sanja, htela sam da te pitam ako mozes da mi ukratko napises kako se odvijao vas postupak posle micro tese??
Sta je pronadjeno??  Da li ste zaledjivali uzorak pa posle radili snjim ili ste sve zajedno radili? Koliko si imala jajnih celija itd.
Hvala ti puno.

----------


## babygirl

Zdravo.  :Smile: ) nova sam na forumu. nas problem nije azoo, zenski je sterilitet u pitanju, ali razmisljamo o istanbulu. nisam vidjela da li ima posebna tema potpomognuta u istanbulu pa zato pisem ovdje. obzirom da mislim da sam u istom gradu kao i fatamorgana, molila bih da mi se javi na pp, ja sam pokusala njoj poslati poruku, ali ne ide. do sada smo imali neuspjesan IVF u ljubjani, pa ne bismo vise tamo. sretno svima.  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Dali je neko zna nesto o ovome maxocum?  Dali je dobra za azoo?

----------


## nestrpljivi

Evo da vam se pridružimo,novi smo na forumu i pratimo temu o azoospermiji.U postupku (pregledima) smo na VV.Pozdrav svima!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Sanja79 da li si procitala moje pitanje gore??
Da li ovde ima iko ko je radio embolizaciju na testisima??
Ako ima, da li vam je pomogla??

----------


## Sanja79

Izvini, zasto bas mi, ne stignem na forum od bebaca... Kod nas je pronadjeno materijala dovoljno da se oplodi ono JS sto je je dobijeno od mene (zapravo ne sve, jer nije bilo dovoljno materijala, a i nisu sve bile dobrog kvaliteta). Pozurili su moju punkciju kako bi sve radili istovremeno (jer nisu htjeli da biopsija padne u dan vikenda zbog hirurga), tako da nismo dobili mnogo JS dobrog kvaliteta jer su bile nezrele. Mislim da imam jos par 'losijih' smrzlica tamo, morala bih pogledati u dokumentaciju da vidim koliko tacno. Dr nije polagao mnogo nade u njih. Vidjecemo...
Sto se tice postop. perioda, kod nas je to zaraslo skroz tek za 1 mjesec, a problem je bio jer je MM nosio teske torbe u povratku (7. dan nakon op.) pa mu se sutradan pojavilo malo sukrvice. Medjutim nije dugo trajalo. 
Za embolizaciju nisam cula, tako da ti ne mogu pomoci.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ako mozes molim te pogledaj.
Zanima me koliko JS si imala, koliko su oplodili, koliko su spermica pronasli, koliko embriona ti je vraceno itd...
 :Smile: 
Mozda me najvise zanima koliko spermica je pronadjeno.
Da li je tvoj muz imao povisen FSH?

----------


## Sanja79

Evo, pronasla sam izvjestaj...
21 folikul, 14 JS (mada sam ja sve vrijeme mislila da je bilo 17, ali ovdje pise drugacije), 14 injektirano (isto toliko spematozoa pronadjeno), od toga  se oplodilo 8, 1 embrio vracen, zamrznuto 7. Naravno, najvazniji je kvalitet i samo je 1 bio dobrog kvaliteta  :Saint:  (ocjena 4 na skali od 1-5), a za ove ostale ne pise kvalitet. Valjda cekaju da ih odmrznu pa da se onda izjasne o kvalitetu.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

E bas ti hvala, srce si.
Sa ovim imam i ja neke nade za nas.
 :Klap:

----------


## edinas

Dali su vasi muzevi radili test inhibi B?  Kakv taj hormon treba da bude kod azoo?

----------


## medena8

> Dali su vasi muzevi radili test inhibi B? Kakv taj hormon treba da bude kod azoo?


Moj muž ga je radio, ima 34 god. i trebao bi mu biti preko 80, a njemu je 64.9. Vidjet ćeš na nalazu koji su razredi za koju dob. Međutim, mišljenja sam da ukoliko zaista nema ničega u ejakulatu, jedini su relevantni pokazatelji punkcija ili/i biopsija čak i onda kad hormoni uopće nisu u redu!

----------


## tuzna

koliko sam ja skuzila,inhibin je vrlo dobar pokazatelj odvijanja spermatogeneze.
naime,mm je radio inhibin i on je 25(biopsijom nadene samo spermatogonije i spermatocite).inace,svi su mu hormoni ostali u savrsenom redu.
prijateljicin muz,kome j epunkcijom naden 1 nepokretan spermij, ima inhibin oko 33.

----------


## tuzna

i,da,u labu gdje je mm radio inhibin,donaj granica je 50.

----------


## regina78

> koliko sam ja skuzila,inhibin je vrlo dobar pokazatelj odvijanja spermatogeneze.


Ovako i meni biolog objasnio, vazno je da postoji a ne toliko referentne vrijednosti. Ali naravno sto manji manja mogucnost da ce nac spermije. MM je 32 i uvijek biopsijom dobijemo spermice  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja79

Regi, tuzna, sta ima novo kod vas?

----------


## tuzna

e,sanja,opet si nam aktivna.nakon koliko vremena? :Smile: 
koliki je bebac?

nista,mm je radio inhibin ,bio 25,dr u BG  rekao "nit' smrdi,nit' mirise",ali ajde da probamo nolvadex 2 mjeseca,a 3 mjeseca ezerex(zbog l arginina) i profertil.

eh,sad,ne ocekujem ama basnista,ipak smo mi azoo...
slala mail dr u Istanbul(onaj sa B) i dao nam samo 10% sanse da ce nesto naci,obzirom na rezultate ranijih biopsija.

odlucili ovako: kad ispije terapiju pocetkom maja,onda cemo ponovit inhibin,pa da vidimo je l porastao(to je nase laicko misljenje,ako je terapija pomogla,ako je u testisima porasla proizvodnja spermija,tj.pokrenula se,porast ce i inhibin,je l da?).ako bude porastao,mozda nastavit jos 3 mjeseca sa terapijom, a onda odradit micro tese.
ako ne bude pomaka na inhibinu,mozda jos odraditi micro radi naseg mira i stavit tacku na sve.

uopce nemam pojma...ali,nekako sam,citajuci iskustva drugih,stekla utisak da je inhibin odlican pokazatelj odvijanja spermatogeneze.
evo,prijateljicin muz ima 33 i nasli punkcijom 1 nepokretan spermij,dakle,ja sam ubijedena ako nas poraste do 30 da bi se mogao naci koji spermij.
samo nam 5 fali  :Grin: 

ma,nemam vise pojma,drage moje.nekako ,bez obzira na mojih 28 godina, ipak bih rado stavila tacku na sve,jako me smara ova potraznja za tim spermijem.ako ga nema,nema ga ,idmeo dalje,zivot se satoji od mnogo lijepih stvari....na kraju krajeva, udala sam se jer volim mm,nisam ni pomisljala,niti razmisljala o tome da l cemo imati dijete.

dakle,idemo dalje !
ko zna,mozda se za par godina desi nesto revolucionarno,pa se mognemo boriti za nase cedo,amozda i ja zaledm js,pa cekam revolucinarno otkrice :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mrvica7

mm nije radio test na inhibin, već je morao prvo punkciju i onda mu je dr. na VV rekao ako punkcijom ne nađu plivače, onda biopsija...to je bilo prije godinu dana...prošli smo 2. postupak, nažalost bez rezultata, ostala nam je jedna slamčica zamrznuta, a ako ih ne bude, ponovno biopsija...s tim da sada opet počinjemo sa bioastinom i drugim vitaminima, jer ima 4 mjeseca do sljedećeg postupka...

----------


## darmar

Jutro svima, evo i naše priče s azoospermijom :Sad: 
Sve je počelo 2006.godine, kada je suprugu dijagnosticirana azoo na VV, i od dr je dobio klomifen kao terapiju, nakon 1,5 godinu uzimanja klomifena, naravno u prekidima punkcijom je pronađeno par pokretnih spermija i krenuli smo u postupke, kao što se vidi iz našeg opisa dolje. Sva tri puta u postupku IVF ICSI pokretne spermije su našli u ejakulatu, tako da smo izbjegli i punkciju i biopsiju :Smile:  Poslije klomifena krenuo je s brojnim vitaminima, čajevima i tako, samo mogu reći pomak je mali ali ga ima. 
Sada se spremamo u postupak za 5.mj. u Mb. Gore smo bili i prošli tjedan, kada je suprug ostavio ejakulat na zamrzavanju, a to isto će uraditi kada ja budem išla na prvi ultrazvuk i naravno na dan punkcije ako Bog da, sve samo da izbjegnemo biopsiju, ako Bog da. Eh da njegov FSH je između 25-34.5, stalno varira :Sad: 
Zato idemo svi skupa, glavu gore nade još uvijek ima :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

da,i ja sam razmisljala o tome sta se moze vidjeti nakon 3 mjeseca? mm je jednom uzimao klomifen 3 mjeseca i nnista se niej promijenilo(tj.nije bilo spermija,al sad kad skontam,koje smo budale bili :Shock: cekivat spermije u ejakulatu nakon 3  mjeseca klomifena?!?!?!)
kod azoo ako neka terapija i da rezultate to je nakon nekog duzeg perioda...
ovaj nolvadex sto mm uzima je ,valjda,isto sto i klomifen(valjda ima isti ucinak,negdje sam procitala)
profertil i ezerex su sami vitamini...vjerojatno se nakon 3 mjeseca nece ni vidjeti nista(kazem,ne ocekujem nista,samo cemo provjeriti inhibin,necemo ni raditi spermiogram)

----------


## tuzna

e,darmar,kako je pio muz klomifen,tj. koja doza dnevno?

----------


## josipal

koji cajevi su u igri
mi nakon rpvog djeteta 5 godina cekali drugo a sad bi nekako jos jedno al ne za 5 godina... prije...

----------


## ici

nama je tek nakon 10 mj stalnog i upornog uzimanajna vit i svega ostalog pokazao se pomak za nas VELIK 10% bolji nalaz,i još je važno kod loših spermiograma duža apstinencija a ne ono 2 dana to je malo,to smo se i mi uvjerili a i jedan dr MPO vac mi je to rekao!

----------


## ici

> koji cajevi su u igri
> mi nakon rpvog djeteta 5 godina cekali drugo a sad bi nekako jos jedno al ne za 5 godina... prije...


nama čajevi nisu baš puno pomogli ali ovisi koja je dg i o općenitom stanju organizma

----------


## darmar

Moj suprug je klomifen uzimao prvo dvije tablete dnevno, a onda svako drugi dan po jednu tabletu i tako gotovo pola godine,a onda pauza , pa ispočetka. Uz to već par godina uzima bioastin, vitamin, E, Cink, Selen, pa čak jedno vrijeme i tribestan, al naizmjenično. Što se čajeva tiče uzimao je od gosp. Mije iz ST, a posljednjih pola godine od gosp.Šarića iz Mostara. Pa ćemo vidjeti konačni ishod u Mb u 5.mj, držite nam fige :Smile: 
Sretno svima u ovo dugoj, al nadam se uspješnoj, borbi u kojoj ćemo biti pobjednici :Smile:

----------


## marinella

pozdrav...daj mi možeš poslati broj od tog gospodina mije...i mi bi otišli do njega...

----------


## medena8

Ja ti imam br. gospodina Mije, ali ne mozes primiti poruku u Inbox jer nemas jos dovoljan br. poslanih postova, a ne znam je li primjereno da ti ga pisem ovdje! Mozda da ti posaljem na neki mail!?

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo na VV i zadnje sto smo napravili bila je punkcija (rezultat 0). Ono sto me brine, kad citam vase price, jest to da neke stvari mi uopce nismo radili niti su nam ih spominjali - npr. taj inhibin test, zatim davanje klomifena mm. u kojim situacijama se to radi? kojim testom dokazuju da li je u pitanju neopstr. ili opstr. azoo?

----------


## darmar

marinella ja sam ti također pokušala poslati broj, al ne prolazi :Sad:

----------


## mrvica7

> Mi smo na VV i zadnje sto smo napravili bila je punkcija (rezultat 0). Ono sto me brine, kad citam vase price, jest to da neke stvari mi uopce nismo radili niti su nam ih spominjali - npr. taj inhibin test, zatim davanje klomifena mm. u kojim situacijama se to radi? kojim testom dokazuju da li je u pitanju neopstr. ili opstr. azoo?


a jesu li vam preporučili biopsiju u slučaju da se punkcijom ne nađu?...pitam, jer kad je mm trebao obaviti punkciju isto na VV, dr. mu je rekao u slučaju da ih ne nađu punkcijom, onda ide na biopsiju i to je to...

----------


## Rominka

mrvice, nisu nam nista preporucili  vec da se javimo za god dana. a i do ovdje ne bismo stigli tako brzo da se nismo sami inofrmirali. sad me taj klomifen skroz zbunio, a i inhibin - nije mi jasno u kojim se situacijama vadi.

----------


## tuzna

rominka,inhibin j edirektni pokazatelj odvijanaj spermatogeneze u testisima(mada,nista osim biopsije nije 100% sigurno,pa ni biopsija,jer s emoze uzeti uzorak gdj enema spermija,a da ih negdje ima,ali ,recimo,da je micro do sad najdetaljnija)
dakle,mozes ga odraditi samoincijativno i pokazat ce sta da ocekujete biopsijom.
ako bude preko 30,realno,imate dobre sanse(jos nisam cula d aje neko imao toliki inhibin,a nije bilo spermija uopce)
ja sam ga radila u bg,moze se poslat izvadena krv u lab , oni to rade iz plazme neke cini mi se, uglavnom,mozete izvaditi krv,pakovati i poslati autobusom(ima jedna linija koja ide i BG-ZG(tako sam i ja slal,samo sam ja isla linijom sarajevo-beograd) ,oni krv dovezu do agencije,a onda covjek iz laba(bar je meni pristao) dode i preuzme epruvete(zapakovala sam ih kao poklon :Smile: ) i za 2 dana imas rezultgate.
sam inhibin je oko 20 e u BG(sto je najjeftinije sto sma ikad igdje nasla) ,a agencija za prevoz posiljke trazi 10e ako doneses na mjesto koje odgovara vozacu,tako je nama bilo.

----------


## Rominka

tuzna hvala ti!da li kojim slucajem i fsh utjece na inhibin jer kod mm je fsh jako visok. dok nisam ovdje procitala nisam ni znala za inhibin, nitko nam ga do sada nije spomenuo. mi jos uvijek ne znamo koja azoo je u pitanju- i mislim da me to najvise zivcira jer se ponasaju prema nama kao beznadnim pa onda ne trebaju ni trositi drzvani budzet na takve.

----------


## tuzna

ne,mislim da nema veze(nisma uopce sigurna,govorim po iskustvu,al mm je fenomen)

mm ima normalan FSH,ali inhibin od 25 je pokazao isto sto i biopsija:spermatogonije i spermatocite.
znam slucaj zene ciji muz ima 3 puta veci fsh i inhibin od 9 i dr je rekoa da moze pokusat,al sanse su ravne 0 da ce nesto naci.
proguglaj o inhibinu i muskom sterilitetu malo

----------


## medena8

> tuzna hvala ti!da li kojim slucajem i fsh utjece na inhibin jer kod mm je fsh jako visok. dok nisam ovdje procitala nisam ni znala za inhibin, nitko nam ga do sada nije spomenuo. mi jos uvijek ne znamo koja azoo je u pitanju- i mislim da me to najvise zivcira jer se ponasaju prema nama kao beznadnim pa onda ne trebaju ni trositi drzvani budzet na takve.


Rominka, potpuno te razumijem jer smo mm i ja takodjer prosli taj dio ove price na samom pocetku. Dakle ovako, nKon sg-a koji je pokazao azoo poslali su nas na urolosku i endokrinolosku obradu, koje nisu dale bas nesto obecavajuce. Nalaz hormona je pokazao povisen FSH (17-19 u 3 navrata), a urologica je, danas mogu reci iz ove perspektive, bila drska i bezobrazna te nam rekla da se NAJVJEROVATNIJE radi o neopstr. azoo i da bi bilo dobro da se pomirimo sa situacijom i razmislimo o drugim mogucnostima ostvarivanja roditeljstva... Nakon pola god. razvlacenja upuceni smo u Bolnicu u Vinogradskoj da izvadimo inhibin b, mozes doc bilo koji dan od 8 do 10, cijena je 270kn jer se ne radi na uputnicu i nalazi budu za otprilike 2 tj., mozes ih dobiti i na mail. Sve sto su ti cure napisale o Inhibinu tocno je i nemoj gubiti vrijeme, odi to napraviti na svoju ruku, nije na odmet, jer je kod ovakvih dg-a vrijeme itekako bitno... Nisam sigurna jesu li FSH i inhibin povezani, kod nas se ispostavilo da jesu obrnuto proporcionalni, ovaj prvi nesto povisen, drugi nesto snizen, a objasnjenje je glasilo da je takav rezultat inhibina ratlog da ipak s nama nesto pokusaju jer da je izrazito nizak, tj. blizu nuli ili nula, ne bi ni pokusavali... Necu te gnjaviti daljnjim razvojem naseg slucaja, u potpisu mozes vidjeti da su stvari drugacije sad, ali ti mogu samo rec da sam do tih novih saznanja dosla iskljucivo zahvaljujuci svojoj tvrdoglavosti i po vlastitom nahodjenju, ne cekajuci da mi se netko od lijecnika smiluje i da neku potrebnu informaciju, sto je naravno apsurd, ali se evo dogadja... Sretno i ako ti treba neka jos info, a ja ti je mogu dati, samo se javi!!!

----------


## marinella

pošalji na mail marinella.mala@hotmail.com

----------


## darmar

poslano, sretno!

----------


## medena8

Bravo, Darmar, bila si brza!  :Wink:  
Marinella, sretno!!!

----------


## tuzna

potpuno se slazem sa medenom. inhibin je super za odradit i mnogo toga on pokaze.
koliki je inhibin *medena* kod vas bio? pretpostavljam preko 30,je rna sod 25 je pokazao samo spermatogonije i spermatocite.

----------


## ici

Nama isto nisu nikad savjetovali vađenje inhibina ali mi smo malo i sami kraivi,jer i mi smo dopali kod UŽASNOG urologa koji nije imao volje s nama se puno baviti tako da MM odustao od svega u to vrime ali hvala Bogu na drugim doktorima tako da smo sad dogurali do OAT!! MM je FSH uvik 27,1 a ostalo sve u redu! Jedini uzrok toga je zaostali testis koji se "kuhao" u utrobi i to je rezultat povišen FSH!

----------


## Rominka

danas sam se cula sa dr. Č na VV i kaze da nema potrebe vaditi inhibin jer nista, ama bas nista ne upucuje da bi moglo biti ista. po njemu je to to - azoo konacna dijagnoza i preporuca odlazak van, puno je nahvalio praske dr. tako da idemo za praha  :Smile:

----------


## medena8

*Tuzna*, mm-u je inhibin 64.9, a zapravo smo isti slucaj kao *ici*, tj. njm. Tu se isto upitam gdje je bila pedijatrica mm-a ako mu vec mama nije primjetila problem, no dobro... 
*Rominka*, ja ne bih tek tako otisla, osim ako ne zbog ovog retardiranog zakona, nas su takodjer slali u Prag ili Slo pa smo nakon sg-a u Cita bili vise nego sokirani, ali pozitivno!

----------


## ici

moj vam je savjet da idete,tražite uporno kopati i kopati pa raznim doktorima i literaturama ako je ikada bio iti jedan jedini spermij u ejakulatu pa makar i mrtav tada sa trudom ali isključivo našim možemo nešto pokušati promijeniti ja nisam nikada ni u najtežim trenucima odustajala da nećemo barem jednog naći da "napravi" djete!
*Medena8* i dan danas se pitam nekada kako to da baš niko nije sugerirao niti primjetio ali samo tada sebe izludim i postanem tužna i ljuta istovremeno pa odlućim tomzaboravit

----------


## tuzna

> danas sam se cula sa dr. Č na VV i kaze da nema potrebe vaditi inhibin jer nista, ama bas nista ne upucuje da bi moglo biti ista. po njemu je to to - azoo konacna dijagnoza i preporuca odlazak van, puno je nahvalio praske dr. tako da idemo za praha


rominka,zavisi sta ocekujete i zasto bi isli u prag.
mi smo prosli i to.
naime, u pragu ti rade obicnu biopsiju,kao i u sloveniji,kao i u HR.(jedina razlika sto  nema PH nalaza-kao sto smo dobili iz Maribora-nego odmah znas ima li spermija ili ne i nikad mi jos nije jasno sta su nam radili,ali micro tese definitivno nije,a platili smo isto kao i micro u turskoj)
dakle,ako ste spremni na donora,ako mislite da biste mogli naci nesto biopsijom-opet ponavljam,puno toga bi inhibin rekao,bez obzira sta tvoj dr veli,ja bih ga radila,i mi smo ga samoinicijativno odradili- onda idite u Prag. tamo nije mnogo drugacije od bilo kod drugog evropskog centra(nista specijalno ne rade,VTO kao i svugdje drugdje)

ali,turci i belgijanci rade MICRO tese,cure koje su to prosle znat ce vise,ali 100% znam da jedino ona moze reci:nema spermija i to je to.
kosta 700-800e(mi u Pronatalu,sa kojim,by the way,uopce nisam zadovoljna,naprotiv, platili 950 e taj neki mesa/tea zahvat,opet kazem,nemam pojma sta su radili,ali dr u Bg veli da je to ocito klasicna biopsija,samo ne ide na patohistologiju) ,sto uopce nije skupo,ako se uzme u obzir da je najpouzdanija.

iskreno,mi smo isli u Prag,misleci da rade micro,izricito sam pitala da  l rade micro i kad sma poslije pregledala mailove,skuzila sam da nikad nisu jasno rekli da rade,ali nisu rekli ni da ne rade, a naglasila sam da je to uslov da dodemo tamo, i smatram to vrlo nekorektnim. kad smo skuzili da to nije to,vec je bilo kasno....

sad da sam ove pameti,isla bih odmah u Tursku, i evo ,nakon 2 godine od Pronatala,ipak se odlucujemo za tursku.
zao mi je sto nisam odmah to odradila...bar bh znala na cemu sam,ovako sve ponovo,kroz sve prolazimo opet i opet ne znamo sta da ocekujemo.samo nam taj inhibin kaze da bi se negdje moglo nesto i naci.

eto,sretno,ali inhibin vrijedi uraditi,ja njemu najvise vjerujem,i dr.i vrlo cesto traze inhibin,kao prvi pokazatelj sta da se ocekuje. fsh i nije bas tako cvrst dokaz nicega-eto,mm ima odlican fsh.
a,jos nisam cula d aneko ima ok inhibin,a nema spermija ili obrnuto.
razmisli o turskoj,da se ne bi kajala kasnije,kao ja.

----------


## Rominka

tuzna, odlucili smo se na donora i sad samo cekamo da nam se jave kad bi krenuli u postupak. inhibin cemo vjerojatno i napraviti, pa ako pokaze nesto onda cemo mozda i na biopsiju. zasada smo stali na punkciji i ostalim pretragama - i svaka je bila sve gora od prethodne, tako da ja ne polazem velike nade u inhibin. no vidjet cemo. u turskoj mi se cini da i ne mozemo ici na donora (zbog zakona), tako da pfc postaje nase utociste  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

ma,da...nisam znala da idete na donora,mislila sam da jos ganjate njegove spermice...nista,onda sretno

----------


## alma_itd

Citam vas pazljivo ali nikako ne mogu sve da ''pohvatam''.Toliko mjerenja i terapija.MM je uradio dva testa i u oba slucaja nisu nasli nista u ejakulatu.Onda je uradio nalaz hormona,sve je bilo ok,onda su mu uradili UZ testisa,sve super,nikakvih opstrukcija niti bilo cega cudnog.Nakon toga je isao na biopsiju e sad neznam je li to bila micro TESE ili sta(radjeno je u Belgiji) i nasli su spermatozoide.Nakon toga su mu radili punkciju da bi mogli zapoceti ICSI(dr. se cudio zasto mu odmah sa biopsijom nisu radili i punkciju,da ga ne moraju 2 puta uvoditi u opstu anesteziju).Nikad zapravo nismo dobili tacnu dijagnozu,sta je zapravo razlog njegovoj azoospermiji.MM je rodjen sa ne spustenim testisima i operisan je kad je bio beba,kontamo da nije tad nesto poslo po zlu pa da su ''precvikali kablove'' :Mad:

----------


## ici

alma ukoliko su ga operirali nakon 2 god života ona je šteta već počinjena!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Citam vas pazljivo ali nikako ne mogu sve da ''pohvatam''.Toliko mjerenja i terapija.MM je uradio dva testa i u oba slucaja nisu nasli nista u ejakulatu.Onda je uradio nalaz hormona,sve je bilo ok,onda su mu uradili UZ testisa,sve super,nikakvih opstrukcija niti bilo cega cudnog.Nakon toga je isao na biopsiju e sad neznam je li to bila micro TESE ili sta(radjeno je u Belgiji) i nasli su spermatozoide.Nakon toga su mu radili punkciju da bi mogli zapoceti ICSI(dr. se cudio zasto mu odmah sa biopsijom nisu radili i punkciju,da ga ne moraju 2 puta uvoditi u opstu anesteziju).Nikad zapravo nismo dobili tacnu dijagnozu,sta je zapravo razlog njegovoj azoospermiji.MM je rodjen sa ne spustenim testisima i operisan je kad je bio beba,kontamo da nije tad nesto poslo po zlu pa da su ''precvikali kablove''


To je super Alma. Koliko puta je muz radio Tese (ili Micro)?
Jeste radili ICSI sa zamrznutim materlijalom ili svezim?
Koliko su mu pronasli spermica?
Koliko jajnih celija se oplodilo?

----------


## alma_itd

Radili su samo jednom TESE i tada su napunili neznam tacno koliko cjevcica i te jos uvijek upotrebljavamo.Njegova operacija je bila u 10 mjesecu 2009,tad su ''materijal'' zaledili a moja prva stimulacija je bila u 4 mjesecu 2010,tad je od 10 stanica oplodjeno 8,jedan su embrion vratili a od ostalih stanica oplodjenih samo se jedna dobro razvijala do 5-og dana i nju su zaledili.Medjutim ta jedna nije kasnije prezivjela odmrzavanje pa sam morala ponovo na stimulaciju u 11 mjesecu 2010.Tad je oplodjeno 16 stanica(opet sa odmrznutim spermatozoidima iz 2009),2 embriona su vracena,9 zaledjeno.treci transfer je bio u prvom mjesecu ove godine,vracena jedna blastica ostalo 7(zamrzavaju ih po 2 pa u svakom postupku odmrzavanje se moze desiti da jedna ne prezivi).Juce sam bila na novom transferu.Biolog mi je rekao da su dan ranije poceli sa odmrzavanjem i prvo su odmrzavali osmostanicne od kojih 3 nisu prezivjela onda su poceli sa blastocitama i od njih je jedna prezivjela i nju su mi vratili a u ''rezervi'' imam jos dva 8-stanicna smrzlica.To znaci da ako ovaj FET ne uspije(pu,pu,pu,pomjeri se s mjesta :Smile: ),a ta 2 ne prezive odmrzavanje moracu opet na stimulaciju :Crying or Very sad: .Nemam pojma da li je takvo slabo prezivljavanje embriona nakon odmrzavanja normalno ili je razlog sto su spermatozoidi isto odmrzavani.U svakom slucaju se ne smijem zaliti kad vidim koliko ima slucajeva sa negativnim punkcijama ili sa stimulacijama u kojoj se dobije samo jedna jajna stanica.Hvala Bogu pa ih imam kakve su takve su,ja bolje ne mogu.Samo pozitivno i pogledace Bog i nas nekad a ako i ne opet cemo moci reci sebi da smo ucinili sve sto sam mogli i da nema onog "'a sta da smo..."'Nebo strpljive voli :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> alma ukoliko su ga operirali nakon 2 god života ona je šteta već počinjena!


A sto je najgore njemu su cijeli zivot govorili da su mu ti oziljci od operacije hernije!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  Kad je saznao za azoospermiju mislim da mu se svijet srusio.Toliko je galamio na moju svekrvu sto mu to niko ranije nije rekao da mi je zene bilo bas zao(kao da ga je ona operisala),pa je okrivljavao dr. koji ga je operisao(prije 30 i kusur godina :Laughing: ),da bi se opet vratio na okrivljavanje moje svekrve sto je kad je bila trudna cesto bila prehladjena i bolesna i da on sad zbog toga ne moze da ima djecu.Ma katastrofa.A inace ima 2 sestre koje imaju svaka po 3 djece i otac iz drugog braka ima jos 4 djece.Svi plodni k'o zecevi a on sa azoospermijom. :Sad:

----------


## nami

potpisujem tuznu potpuno.
Obavezno treba u dogovorima uključiti i histološki nalaz, on je 100 eura a može ti puno toga reći. Ako radeš već bipsiju onda uradi sve do kraja.
Ja još nisam dobila nalaz a izgleda da je sistem da ti sam odustaneš da se oni ne bi "mučili".
alma_itd, Rominka i svim drugim puuuuuno sreće

----------


## tuzna

e,nami,pa gdje si ti zeno? :Kiss: 

sta vi radite? razmislajte vi o MICRO ili ste digli ruke?

pozdrav

----------


## edinas

Evo mi dobili Biljna mjesavina koja pomaze u lijecenju impotendije

Biljna mjesavina koja pomaze u jacanju mozdanih celija

Nadamo se da ce nama pomoci da dobijemo koji spermic.

----------


## azooman

Bok svima, 

Eto da podjelim iskustva sa Svetog Duha. Odjel za humanu reprodukciju je super. Svaka preporuka za dr.Baumana i njegov tim.

hmmm urologija. Ne radi se MICRO (kao sto vec svi znaju, ali samo da ponovim), vec obicna TESE. 

dr. Stojčić - nezaboravno iskustvo... koje nikako nemogu preporučiti

Sretno svima u lovu na bebača.

----------


## arizona311

> Bok svima, 
> 
> 
> hmmm urologija. Ne radi se MICRO (kao sto vec svi znaju, ali samo da ponovim), vec obicna TESE. 
> 
> dr. Stojčić - nezaboravno iskustvo... koje nikako nemogu preporučiti
> 
> Sretno svima u lovu na bebača.


Nažalost ovo moram potpisati. A dr. St. su nam preporučili kao stručnjaka za azo  :Undecided:

----------


## Snekica

Molim jedan savjet. Mi imamo oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju i nikad nas nitko nije uputio na ikakvu pretragu. Zadnji put smo nakon brdo vitamina imali 0,25mil/ml. Doktore kad pitamo nitko ništa nema pojma  :Shock:  , i svi samo govore da je loš nalaz, a nitko niš ne poduzima čak ni na naš nagovor i mi smo više ludi. U 3 godine invazivnog hodočašćenja po MPO klinici, od nalaza su uvijek tražili samo spermiogram. Ima li tko sličan problem?

----------


## alma_itd

Snekice nemam bas neki konkretan savjet jer MM ima dijagnozu azoospermije pa smo mi morali na TESE ili je to bilo Micro TESE(nemam vise pojma)nije bilo nikakve ''terapije'',ali vidim ti iz potpisa da sve postupke vec dugo radis u jednoj istoj klinici.Ja sam misljenja da ako se nesto ne pomjera sa mrtve tacke treba traziti drugo misljenje ili promjeniti kliniku.Neznam u kakvoj si ti situaciji ni materijalnoj ni gdje zivis,ali ako mozes pokusaj negdje drugo da radis postupak(ne mora to biti negdje vani).Nemaju svi jednak pristup pacijentu,nekad na nekim klinikama postoji standardni protokol kojeg se pridrzavaju kao pijan plota a nama godine prolaze i organizam se iscrpljuje i trosimo svoje ''rezerve'' jajnih stanica na uzaludne pokusaje.Mozda sam malo OT ali cijeli dan mislim na tebe i tvoju betu i bas sam se razocarala.

----------


## Bab

joj draga, ko da sam ja pisala ovaj post...
jedino što mi imamo olgoasthenozoospermiu sa svega par komada spermija  :Sad:  ( 5 nam je valjda bio max)

I isto tako, nitko ništa...MM je bio tribestane, bioastine i ostale vitamine ali u 3 i pol godine nikad nije došlo do poboljšanja. Svi hormoni su mu OK.
I mi smo na kraju odustali od svega jer su nas te tablete koštale preko 1000 kn mjesečno a nikakve koristi. Sad se samo uzdamo u našeg čudotvorca Patrika i nadamo sa da će i sa ovom našom sirotinjom od plivača napraviti čudo.

Nije baš da sam ti pomogla, ali suosjećam s tobom i u ovom problemu  :Kiss:

----------


## ici

Snekica nažalost nema ti nekih črobnih pretraga koje bi rekle to i to napraviti ,muške dg su samo dg a ne bolest tako da liječenja nema :Sad:  jedino ti preostaje da odeš u neku od malo bolje opremljenih klinika i da vam pokušaju pomoći sa nekom od novijih metoda ICSI -ija(IMSI,PCISI)eventualno napraviri DNA fermentaciju sjemena čisto da vidiš koji je postotak fermentiranih 8fermentacija je jedan od glavnih uzroka biokemijskih T)u sjemenu ali opet i to je sve samo da budeš mirna da nešto pokušavaš jer ove nove metode su dosta dobro riješenje za mušku neplodnost!

----------


## edinas

Od  danas pocinjemo sa novim preparatima.  Nadamo se da ce nam ovaj put pomoci.  Pocinjemo nove cajeve i neki prah da koristimo.

----------


## anaitomi2

Prije svega pozdrav svima !
Mi nažalost nismo novi,već neko vrijeme se borimo s našom situacijom(azoospermia,klinefelterov sidrom,katastrofa hormoni,inhibin svega 12,2 itd
Sve se to dosta razvuklo što zbog naših doktora što zbog posla al sve u svemu vrijeme jako leti i zbog toga više ne želimo čekati
Konačno smo obavili sve preglede i odlučili se za Istambul iako smo već bili na konzultacijama u Pragu ali tamo nažalost ne rade micro tesu.A pošto je nama jer dr. preporučio micro tesu što zbog veće učinkovitosti i zbog toga jer mm smije ići samo na jednu operaciju 
Kontaktirali smo  Dr. Emrea  Bakirciogla i nakon brzog odgovora za sada nam je preporučio za mm terapiju od 3mj sa HCG 5000 iu (Human chorionic gonadadotropin) ili kako oni to u Turskoj zovu Pregnyl,zbog jako niskog  testosterona.
Pa Vas ovim putem molim ako netko ima iskustva s time da mi odgovori 
Tužna dali ste vi krenuli u dogovor sa Istambulom
I još nešto da li je moguće sve dogovorit putem maila ili moramo na konzultacije?

----------


## tuzna

e,draga,nismo jos nista dogovorili .
ja sam slal mail dr.i na prvi mail ,gdje sam napisala podatke,i sve nalaze,dr je odgovorio da daje 10% sanse i pitao za PH nalaz mog muza.

kasnije sam slala mail jos 2 puta,jedan je cak bio prevod patohistoloskog nalaza iz Mb-a preveden na engleski, i nikad mi vise nista covjek nije odgovorio.
koliko si ti puta razmijenila mail? kad ste odlucili ici u Istanbul? kako idete? avionom? koliko su karte iz zg do istanbula?
je l ti rekao sta sa tvojom stimulacijom ili se podrazumijeva da idete na micro,bez stimulacije?
ne znam sta bih vam rekla.

----------


## anaitomi2

ej draga ja sam jučer tek poslala mail sa osnovnim nalazima i danas ujutro dobili odgovor.
On nam svakako sugerira micro tesu zbog klinefelterovog sidroma a i mi ne bi riskirali sa nečim drugim kad imamo samo jednu šansu da to napravimo,vele ako bi išli na još koju operaciju da bi mm imao posljedice za cijeli život sad koliko je to istina iskreno ti ne znam al više doktora nam je to reklo
Za sad nam je rekao da mm prvo mora uzimati 3mj taj HCG 5000 iu (na tjedan jednu injekciju ) i nakon tri injekcije da mu pošaljemo nalaz od testosterona i dao nam je šansu od 50 % što je nas šokiralo inače do sada je bilo najviše 5% a neki su čak rekli i 0%
E sad draga moja kako će to sve biti ni ja sama ne znam
Malo je problem što HZZO to ne plača al to ću još provjerit za svaki slučaj
Danas ću mu još poslat mail dali meni može isto preko mail prepisat terapiju iako ja već imam terapiju s Praga ali čitala sam da oni prepisuju neke jače hormone,
Mislim da nema smisla ići u istambul samo da mi prepišu terapiju tako smo bili i u Pragu pa  tek kasnije vidjela da sam to sve mogla riješiti putem maila ali učimo cijeli život
Što se puta tiče to još ne znamo
Kad dođe povratni mail javim ti što je napisao

----------


## tuzna

hmmmmm, vidis,nikad se ne zna sta ocekivati.
azoo je bas kao zavezana vreca,nikad ne znas sta ces naci unutra kad ju otvoris.
i mi cemo probat jos to...
mm sad pije neku (manje-vise bezzveze terapiju) i mislili smo ponoviti inhibin da vidimo je l se maknuo sa 25...ako bude,nastavili bi sa terapijom,ako ne,idemo na micro ,da probamo i to i da stavimo tacku na sve i nastavimo svoj zivot dalje vec jednom.
dosta mi je svega...i nadanja...i razocarenja konstantnih...

----------


## anaitomi2

Tužna slažem se u potpunosti sa tobom 

Mi ćemo još probat to u Istambulu tako da si ne predbacujemo da nismo probali 
Ako bude rezultata biti ćemo najsretniji a ako ne nastavit ćemo život i truditi se ostat složni i biti potpora jedno drugom u svemu

----------


## tuzna

stalno mislim kako mi je sve svejdeno,al kad pogledam ove bebe u svom avataru ,pomislim kako mi nikad nece biti svejedno,kako smo mi doista zakinute za nesto veliko i vazno....
malo sam OT,znam...

----------


## anE

drage moje, sve vas lijepo pozdravljam.... imam jedno pitanje...ima li ijedna od vas iskustva sa biopsijom testisa??? MM je naručen na VV za biopsiju, ali nije mi jasno zašto su nas naručili u VV kad je tamo ne obavljaju...može li mi ijedna od vas pomoći???

----------


## azooman

anE mislim da je posrijedi neka zabuna?!?!. Meni je Čolak na VV rekao (doduše prije godinu dana) da oni to ne rade. Jedina kombinacija koju je on spominjao je da se biopsija izvede na Rebru kod prof. Ježeka i onda ako nešto nađu šalju na Medicinski fakultet kod prof.Krhena na smrzavanje. Možda se nešto u međuvremenu promijenilo.
a koliko sam upućen biopsija se radi na Svetom Duhu. Za Sveti Duh mogu reći samo moje mišljenje (ne želim kreirati tuđe) .... bio sam na biopsiji kod dr.Stojčića i kada bi mogao ponovo birati on bi mi bio zadnji na popisu.

----------


## edinas

azooman:  Kakvi su kod tebe hormoni?

----------


## azooman

> azooman:  Kakvi su kod tebe hormoni?


Vise manje svi su u normali osim FSH koji je (Sky High) 20

----------


## medeni

Dobar dan dragi suborci.Nova sam na forumu iako vas dugo pratim.Želja mi je ako mogu pomoći savjetom ili našim iskustvima jer znam koliko su mi značila vaša.Sve što smo ja i suprug prošli u posljednje 2, 3 god. je plod informacija prikupljenih na forumima nakon što su doktori ( u Hrv. ) dignuli ruke od nas zbog  neopstr. azoospermije.

----------


## anE

> Vise manje svi su u normali osim FSH koji je (Sky High) 20


 jel te smijem pitati kako je prošla biopsija kod tebe, s obzirom da je FSH kod tebe povišen kao kod MM koji je 23,3...???

----------


## magalena5

Pozdrav svima,suprug i ja smo još jedan par u nizu koji se mora boriti s ovom užasnom dijagnozom...s obzirom na vaša iskustva zanima me jel ima netko od vas sličnih iskustava,naime,moj suprug je izliječen od non hodkingsove bolesti prije 7 godina i od tada nema nikakvih zdrastvenih poteškoća,osim azoospermije,njegovi hormoni su uredni kao i svi nalazi koji su rađeni vezano za ovaj problem,jedino što ima je varikokela ali ona navodno ne može biti uzrok azoospermiji.Rađena mu je punkcija ali ništa nije nađeno.Uputili su nas na biopsiju testisa al me strah....strah od onog odgovora žao mi je nema ničega.da još napomenem da su nam svi davali velike šanse s obzirom na hormone al svaki put pljuska u lice i ništa.... :Sad: neznam kakve su nam šanse ,al sve mi se čini da hormoni više ne igraju veliku ulogu u pronalasku spermića...ima ih puno s visokim FSH pa im je bilo uspješno a isto tako s normalnim pa neuspijeh...rado bih čula neko pozitivno iskustvo ili dobar savijet....unaprijed hvala svima :Heart:

----------


## BHany

> Pozdrav svima,suprug i ja smo još jedan par u nizu koji se mora boriti s ovom užasnom dijagnozom...s obzirom na vaša iskustva zanima me jel ima netko od vas sličnih iskustava,naime,moj suprug je izliječen od non hodkingsove bolesti prije 7 godina i od tada nema nikakvih zdrastvenih poteškoća,osim azoospermije,njegovi hormoni su uredni kao i svi nalazi koji su rađeni vezano za ovaj problem,jedino što ima je varikokela ali ona navodno ne može biti uzrok azoospermiji.Rađena mu je punkcija ali ništa nije nađeno.Uputili su nas na biopsiju testisa al me strah....strah od onog odgovora žao mi je nema ničega.da još napomenem da su nam svi davali velike šanse s obzirom na hormone al svaki put pljuska u lice i ništa....neznam kakve su nam šanse ,al sve mi se čini da hormoni više ne igraju veliku ulogu u pronalasku spermića...ima ih puno s visokim FSH pa im je bilo uspješno a isto tako s normalnim pa neuspijeh...rado bih čula neko pozitivno iskustvo ili dobar savijet....unaprijed hvala svima


 razmišljala sam da ovo ostavim kao zasebnu temu - iako se na forumu,  sukladno pravilima, ne preporuča otvaranje novih tema ako se o istima  već vodi rasprava negdje drugdje - dvoumila sam se da li smatrati ovo  kao kao specifičniu (pod)temu azoospermije zbog kemoterapije
ipak procjenjujem da ćeš sličnih iskustava naći i najviše odgovora  dobiti na već postojećoj temi *AZOO STATISTIKA* na koju i prebacujem tvoj post - na kojoj smo sada  :Wink: 
sigurna sam da će ti se ovdje cure javiti, a i sama tema u prethodnim postovima i stranicama je vrlo korisna  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

magalena, pogledaj i javi se i na *OVU*  temu

----------


## tuzna

> Pozdrav svima,suprug i ja smo još jedan par u nizu koji se mora boriti s ovom užasnom dijagnozom...s obzirom na vaša iskustva zanima me jel ima netko od vas sličnih iskustava,naime,moj suprug je izliječen od non hodkingsove bolesti prije 7 godina i od tada nema nikakvih zdrastvenih poteškoća,osim azoospermije,njegovi hormoni su uredni kao i svi nalazi koji su rađeni vezano za ovaj problem,jedino što ima je varikokela ali ona navodno ne može biti uzrok azoospermiji.Rađena mu je punkcija ali ništa nije nađeno.Uputili su nas na biopsiju testisa al me strah....strah od onog odgovora žao mi je nema ničega.da još napomenem da su nam svi davali velike šanse s obzirom na hormone al svaki put pljuska u lice i ništa....neznam kakve su nam šanse ,al sve mi se čini da hormoni više ne igraju veliku ulogu u pronalasku spermića...ima ih puno s visokim FSH pa im je bilo uspješno a isto tako s normalnim pa neuspijeh...rado bih čula neko pozitivno iskustvo ili dobar savijet....unaprijed hvala svima


evo,ja bih ti savjetovala da uradite inhibin b hormon,on ce reci mnogo toga.
zao mi je,ali mi se cini najpravednije napisti sta znam,ali ja znam slucaj azoospermije ako posljedica Hodgkina i radili su sve:punkcija,biopsija,micro tesa i nisu nasli niti jedan spermij...nazalost...a,hormoni su i kod njega bili OK(ne znam za inhibin,njega nije niti radio)

----------


## magalena5

> evo,ja bih ti savjetovala da uradite inhibin b hormon,on ce reci mnogo toga.
> zao mi je,ali mi se cini najpravednije napisti sta znam,ali ja znam slucaj azoospermije ako posljedica Hodgkina i radili su sve:punkcija,biopsija,micro tesa i nisu nasli niti jedan spermij...nazalost...a,hormoni su i kod njega bili OK(ne znam za inhibin,njega nije niti radio)


tužna hvala na odgovoru,uistinu cijenim iskrenost......možda se samo tiješim al mi nismo radili ni biopsiju niti micro tese,za inhibin sam prvi put čula na forumu,nitko mi to prije nije tražio.....za punkciju je liječnica moga muža rekla da je to kao kad tražiš iglu u sijenu.....možda je žena samo tila bit obazriva...svakako čemo raditi biopsiju ..čak se mislimo ići direktno u belgiju na micro tese mislim se zašto riskirati običnom biopsijom ako je micro tese puno preciznija....pa da znam da smo učinili sve.al me još uvik zanima postoji li netko na forumu sa sličnom situacijom da je ipak uspio postići neki pomak ili ostvariti spermatogenezu nakon ovakve situacije?stvarno mi treba neka pozitivna priča da me drži na životu...ovako bi mogla samo poludit od brige i razmišljanja....samo da je do jednog doći..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Magalena5* mi smo radili TESA u Belgiji jer je dijagnoza bila azoospermija a svi su nalazi bili ok kako hormona tako i UZ.Nadjeni su na svu srecu spermatozoidi ali nisu izvadjeni pa je MM morao kasnije na punkciju zbog ICSI.Ako kod tvog muza punkcijom nije nista nadjeno mozda da ce biopsijom uspjeti da se nesto dobije,mada znam par slucajeva koji su samnom na ICSI gdje su muzevi bili izlozeni zracenju ali je predhodno prije bilo kakvog postupka uzeta sperma da bi se nakon par godina koristila u postupku vantjelesne oplodnje.Neznam kako je sa kemoterapijom ali znam sigurno da je nakon zracenja trajno ostecen proces spermatogeneze(mislim na zracenje testisa).Kako god da bude zelim ti puno srece sa daljim pretragama.

----------


## gagarin

Pozdrav svima, prvi put pišem, ali čitam neko vrijeme i ovdje sam našao puno korisnih stvari.
Prisutna je azoospermija, nadam se opstruktivna, tako misle doktori, (jer su FSH i Inhibin B u granicama normale) ali naravno bez punkcije i biopsije ništa ne znamo.
Molio bih ako mi azooman (ili netko drugi) može odgovoriti, da li na SD samo dr. Stojčić radi biopsiju ili i drugi doktori?
Koliko je oporavak (posao i npr. sportske aktivnosti) nakon biopsije, a koliki nakon punkcije?

I slažem se s većinom na forumu da nikada ne treba klonuti i uz sve što doktori kažu, i sami trebamo poduzimati korake i tražiti rješenja.

----------


## magalena5

alma hvala na odgovoru....moj muž nije zračen..znam i sama kakve posljedice zračenje ostavlja na spermatogenezu...znaći primao je kemoterapiju ali za non hodking a ne hodking razlika postoji jer su kod takvog oblika lijekovi manje opasni za spermatogenezu....alma kako je moguće da su vam radili biopsiju prije punkcije,mislim punkcija je puno jednostavnija i brža od biopsije,,,,zapravo nije ti ni bitno glavno da su plivaći nađeni

----------


## alma_itd

To se i dr. pitao :Laughing:  Predpostavljam da su mu nakon svih urednih nalaza htjeli da ispitaju i to koji je produkcioni kapacitet testisa,pa su odmah isli na invazivniju metodu.E sad neznam da li je to kod njega bila micro-TESA prvo(ne pise precizno na otpusnom pismu).Uglavnom kad smo dobili nalaz da je sve ok u testisima sto se produkcije tice,onda smo se poceli pripremati za ICSI i za taj postupak je morao MM ponovo u opstu anesteziju zbog punkcije.Ja se nadam da ce kod TM sve biti ok i da ste i vi uskoro u ICSI postupku.Ako se odlucite za Belgiju eventualno,pitaj sve sto te zanima, ja zivim u Belgiji.

----------


## azooman

> jel te smijem pitati kako je prošla biopsija kod tebe, s obzirom da je FSH kod tebe povišen kao kod MM koji je 23,3...???


Nažalost nije bilo uspješno.

----------


## azooman

> Pozdrav svima, prvi put pišem, ali čitam neko vrijeme i ovdje sam našao puno korisnih stvari.
> Prisutna je azoospermija, nadam se opstruktivna, tako misle doktori, (jer su FSH i Inhibin B u granicama normale) ali naravno bez punkcije i biopsije ništa ne znamo.
> Molio bih ako mi azooman (ili netko drugi) može odgovoriti, da li na SD samo dr. Stojčić radi biopsiju ili i drugi doktori?
> Koliko je oporavak (posao i npr. sportske aktivnosti) nakon biopsije, a koliki nakon punkcije?
> 
> I slažem se s većinom na forumu da nikada ne treba klonuti i uz sve što doktori kažu, i sami trebamo poduzimati korake i tražiti rješenja.


Ako je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo. znati će se odmah na punkciji. Punkcija je lagan zahvat u odnosu na biopsiju. Traje cca. 15 sekundi za oba testisa. Radi se na živo bez ikakve anestezije, radi se o ubodu iglom prvo u jedan pa u drugi testis, vidiš zvijezde ali si za par minuta OK i nema nikakvog oporavka. 
Biopsija je operativni zahvat koji uključuje skalpel. Traje cca. sat vremena sa pripremom. Oporavak traje cca. 30 dana. Od toga prva 2 tjedna nisam mogao obući traperice. Taj problem sam riješio upotrebom sportskog suspenzera koji prilično fiksira stvari  :Smile: 
Koliko ja znam na Sv Duhu biopsiju radi dr. Stojčić, a za druge nisam siguran. 
Ja ga nikako nebi preporučio jer moje iskustvo je slijedeće:
Na prvi razgovor čekao sam 3 tjedna i to ponedjeljkom kad mu je ambulanta od 7:30-12, da bi u 12 saznao da ga nema. Kada sam došao do njega pristao je raditi biopsiju bez ikakvih daljnjih informacija o samom zahvatu i pripremi. Tjedan dana prije operacije saznao sam da moram obaviti anesteziološku pripremu što je nemoguće u tako kratkom roku jer se na razgovor s anesteziologom čeka 2 tjedna. Tako da sam na operaciju išao bez ikakve anesteziološke pripreme. Zahvat je obavljen pod lokalnom anestezijom što je poprilično loše iskustvo. Nakon zahvata su me odvezli u sobu gdje su me čopili jaki bolovi u donjem djelu trbuha. Kako mi se to nije smirivalo sestra je zvala dr. Stojčića koji je rekao da sam valjda hiper senzibilan. Spas mi je tada bila tableta Voltarena koju sam si ponio od doma za svaki slučaj. Doma sam otišao 2 sata nakon operacije, doktora nisam vidio od operacijske dvorane, a otpusno pismo je već bilo spremno u kojem je bilo navedeno da me pregledao od glave do pete i da sam bolnicu napustio dan kasnije (valjda da naplate dan od HZZO-a). 
Nakon svega ni danas mi nije sve ok, vec ponovo moram kod (naravno drugog) urologa zbog ucestalih probadanja u donjem dijelu trbuha.
Sami uzorci se pregledavaju na ginekologiji i rezultat se znao prije nego su me sašili. Dobio sam nakon dva mjeseca, opisni (laboratorijski) nalaz bez ikakvih navedenih vrijednosti - tipa ništa nije pronađeno.

Žao mi je što ništa ne zvući ohrabrujuće..

----------


## magalena5

cure jel netko zna jeli fatamorgana sa foruma trudna ili rodila.....bilo bi mi drago jer je njena priča identična mojoj....

----------


## ivica_k

je, fata je mamica blizanaca (cura i dečko)...uspjeli su u istanbulu!

----------


## magalena5

ajme....strašno mi je drago...ona je živi dokaz da se ustrajnost itekako isplati...kad bi se i nama tako posrečilo...

----------


## gagarin

> Ako je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo. znati će se odmah na punkciji. Punkcija je lagan zahvat u odnosu na biopsiju. Traje cca. 15 sekundi za oba testisa. Radi se na živo bez ikakve anestezije, radi se o ubodu iglom prvo u jedan pa u drugi testis, vidiš zvijezde ali si za par minuta OK i nema nikakvog oporavka. 
> Biopsija je operativni zahvat koji uključuje skalpel. Traje cca. sat vremena sa pripremom. Oporavak traje cca. 30 dana. Od toga prva 2 tjedna nisam mogao obući traperice. Taj problem sam riješio upotrebom sportskog suspenzera koji prilično fiksira stvari 
> Koliko ja znam na Sv Duhu biopsiju radi dr. Stojčić, a za druge nisam siguran. 
> Ja ga nikako nebi preporučio jer moje iskustvo je slijedeće:
> Na prvi razgovor čekao sam 3 tjedna i to ponedjeljkom kad mu je ambulanta od 7:30-12, da bi u 12 saznao da ga nema. Kada sam došao do njega pristao je raditi biopsiju bez ikakvih daljnjih informacija o samom zahvatu i pripremi. Tjedan dana prije operacije saznao sam da moram obaviti anesteziološku pripremu što je nemoguće u tako kratkom roku jer se na razgovor s anesteziologom čeka 2 tjedna. Tako da sam na operaciju išao bez ikakve anesteziološke pripreme. Zahvat je obavljen pod lokalnom anestezijom što je poprilično loše iskustvo. Nakon zahvata su me odvezli u sobu gdje su me čopili jaki bolovi u donjem djelu trbuha. Kako mi se to nije smirivalo sestra je zvala dr. Stojčića koji je rekao da sam valjda hiper senzibilan. Spas mi je tada bila tableta Voltarena koju sam si ponio od doma za svaki slučaj. Doma sam otišao 2 sata nakon operacije, doktora nisam vidio od operacijske dvorane, a otpusno pismo je već bilo spremno u kojem je bilo navedeno da me pregledao od glave do pete i da sam bolnicu napustio dan kasnije (valjda da naplate dan od HZZO-a). 
> Nakon svega ni danas mi nije sve ok, vec ponovo moram kod (naravno drugog) urologa zbog ucestalih probadanja u donjem dijelu trbuha.
> Sami uzorci se pregledavaju na ginekologiji i rezultat se znao prije nego su me sašili. Dobio sam nakon dva mjeseca, opisni (laboratorijski) nalaz bez ikakvih navedenih vrijednosti - tipa ništa nije pronađeno.
> 
> Žao mi je što ništa ne zvući ohrabrujuće..


Prvo puno hvala na objašnjenjima. Stvarno neugodno iskustvo. Mislim da ću prvo na punkciju i nadati se da je opstruktivna, a ako ne onda tražiti da li još netko radi biopsiju u Zg. Netko je spomenuo i Rebro i dr. Ježeka. Što se punkcije tiče, zar se ne bode svaki testis na par mjesta, jer što ako na mjestu uboda nema, a 2 centimetra dalje ih ima?

Pozdrav uz onu latinsku Dum spiro spere - dok dišem nadam se

----------


## anE

> Ako je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo. znati će se odmah na punkciji. Punkcija je lagan zahvat u odnosu na biopsiju. Traje cca. 15 sekundi za oba testisa. Radi se na živo bez ikakve anestezije, radi se o ubodu iglom prvo u jedan pa u drugi testis, vidiš zvijezde ali si za par minuta OK i nema nikakvog oporavka. 
> Biopsija je operativni zahvat koji uključuje skalpel. Traje cca. sat vremena sa pripremom. Oporavak traje cca. 30 dana. Od toga prva 2 tjedna nisam mogao obući traperice. Taj problem sam riješio upotrebom sportskog suspenzera koji prilično fiksira stvari 
> Koliko ja znam na Sv Duhu biopsiju radi dr. Stojčić, a za druge nisam siguran. 
> Ja ga nikako nebi preporučio jer moje iskustvo je slijedeće:
> Na prvi razgovor čekao sam 3 tjedna i to ponedjeljkom kad mu je ambulanta od 7:30-12, da bi u 12 saznao da ga nema. Kada sam došao do njega pristao je raditi biopsiju bez ikakvih daljnjih informacija o samom zahvatu i pripremi. Tjedan dana prije operacije saznao sam da moram obaviti anesteziološku pripremu što je nemoguće u tako kratkom roku jer se na razgovor s anesteziologom čeka 2 tjedna. Tako da sam na operaciju išao bez ikakve anesteziološke pripreme. Zahvat je obavljen pod lokalnom anestezijom što je poprilično loše iskustvo. Nakon zahvata su me odvezli u sobu gdje su me čopili jaki bolovi u donjem djelu trbuha. Kako mi se to nije smirivalo sestra je zvala dr. Stojčića koji je rekao da sam valjda hiper senzibilan. Spas mi je tada bila tableta Voltarena koju sam si ponio od doma za svaki slučaj. Doma sam otišao 2 sata nakon operacije, doktora nisam vidio od operacijske dvorane, a otpusno pismo je već bilo spremno u kojem je bilo navedeno da me pregledao od glave do pete i da sam bolnicu napustio dan kasnije (valjda da naplate dan od HZZO-a). 
> Nakon svega ni danas mi nije sve ok, vec ponovo moram kod (naravno drugog) urologa zbog ucestalih probadanja u donjem dijelu trbuha.
> Sami uzorci se pregledavaju na ginekologiji i rezultat se znao prije nego su me sašili. Dobio sam nakon dva mjeseca, opisni (laboratorijski) nalaz bez ikakvih navedenih vrijednosti - tipa ništa nije pronađeno.
> 
> Žao mi je što ništa ne zvući ohrabrujuće..



ovo je prestrašno...samo kod nas se ovakve stvari mogu dogoditi...u kojoj si sad fazi??? jel poduzimate šta?? mi ćemo najvjerojatnije u 6. mj na biopsiju na Merkur, s obzirom da su se spojili sa VV...ne znam kako će to izgledati, ali javim se svakako...SVU SREĆU SVIJETA VAM ŽELIM!!!!!!!!

----------


## anE

gagrin....tako ti je to s punkcijom...pregledavaju se mjesta koja su ubodena...možda da se piknulo milimetar lijevo ili desno, možda bi se našlo....čista lutrija ako mene pitaš....

----------


## alma_itd

Zato i mislim da su MM prvo radili biopsiju,valjda da vide prizvode li se uopste.MM je od biopsije imao 2 reza i to oba na lijevom testisu,za punkciju neznam koliko su ga puta ''piknuli'' ali je bilo u potpunoj anesteziji tako da ni on sam nezna,a i oporavak je bio brz 1-2 dana a nakon biopsije 7 dana(tesko mu je bilo voziti auto u farmericama).

----------


## magalena5

cure drage,muči me jedna stvar a nigdje odgovora da nađem.čitajući prijašnje postove vidim da je u večini vaših muževa testosteron u donjim granicama a u mog muža je sve uredno a testosteron na gornjoj granici?zbog toga mu nebi smjela davat tribestan jer on podiže testosteron.uopće neznam šta da mu dam jer me strah da ga ne podignem van granice....kako bi to utjecalo na spermatogenezu?doktorica kaže da je to ok....ma više im ništa nevjerujem

----------


## alma_itd

*edinas* isprazni inbox

----------


## edinas

evo izbrisala sam

----------


## edinas

sta se desava sa azoo?  Imali kakvih promjena.

----------


## anE

vidim, duze vrijeme se nitko ne javlja, pa eto da javim bar neke novosti...mi smo trenutacno na cekanju za biopsiju testisa (na Merkuru bi trebali napokon krenuti u tom smjeru, u suradnji sa VV), ja za to vrijeme pijem yasmin za pripremu...znam da sam vec pitala, ali ne skodi pitati opet...voljela bi da mi se javi svatko tko je imao iskustva sa biopsijom testisa.....kako ste na najbezbolniji nacin prosli kroz razdoblje oporavka....?sretno svima...koji sudjeluju i koji samo citaju forume i traze svoje odgovore..znam da nas ima (na zalost) jako puno...

----------


## alma_itd

Evo javicu se ja sa iskustvima MM. On je isao prvo na biopsiju testisa a kasnije i na punkciju. Sve je radjeno u opstoj anesteziji. Od biopsije je imao 2 reza koji su oni tako zasili da su napravili sad kao neku ''faltnicu'' :Laughing:  Uglavnom nakon biopsije je pio samo analgetik,nesto tipa paracetamola od 1000mg(razmuti se u vodi) po potrebi,mislim da je prvi dan popio 3 ukupno.Dali su mu uputstva da se u slucaju temperature ili oticanja javi na njihov broj tel.ali mu nisu dali nikakve npr antibiotike preventivno. Otprilike 2 nedjelje je imao bolove(svaki dan se intenzitet polako smanjivao) i nekakve ''zigove'' u testisima,morao je nositi mekanije hlace(ne farmerice jer su mu one ''dole'' valjda bile ostre). Najvise mu je smetalo npr da vozi auto. Nakon biopsije je isto imao malo nekakvog strecanja u testisima ali ne toliko strasno.Sve u svemu nista strasno samo sto je to iz muske perspektive a pogotovo kad se radi o bilo kakvom ''cackanju'' po njihovom ''aparatu'' straaaaaasno.Naravno ja sam morala biti brizna zenica i tetositi svog ''heroja'' :Wink:

----------


## anE

> Evo javicu se ja sa iskustvima MM. On je isao prvo na biopsiju testisa a kasnije i na punkciju. Sve je radjeno u opstoj anesteziji. Od biopsije je imao 2 reza koji su oni tako zasili da su napravili sad kao neku ''faltnicu'' Uglavnom nakon biopsije je pio samo analgetik,nesto tipa paracetamola od 1000mg(razmuti se u vodi) po potrebi,mislim da je prvi dan popio 3 ukupno.Dali su mu uputstva da se u slucaju temperature ili oticanja javi na njihov broj tel.ali mu nisu dali nikakve npr antibiotike preventivno. Otprilike 2 nedjelje je imao bolove(svaki dan se intenzitet polako smanjivao) i nekakve ''zigove'' u testisima,morao je nositi mekanije hlace(ne farmerice jer su mu one ''dole'' valjda bile ostre). Najvise mu je smetalo npr da vozi auto. Nakon biopsije je isto imao malo nekakvog strecanja u testisima ali ne toliko strasno.Sve u svemu nista strasno samo sto je to iz muske perspektive a pogotovo kad se radi o bilo kakvom ''cackanju'' po njihovom ''aparatu'' straaaaaasno.Naravno ja sam morala biti brizna zenica i tetositi svog ''heroja''


hvala ti na iskustvu...ma neka meni rade šta hoće, samo da njega ne diraju....čini mi se da muški to nekako teško podnose...a na kraju nas iznenade :Klap: . vidiš, samo mi nije jasno kako to da ste prvo išli na biopsiju, a tek onda na punkciju....uglavnom, hvala ti puno...sve nas to čeka uskoro...a da te pitam....jel su doktori preporučili kakav "steznik" ili takvo nešto, da mu testisi budu "na čvrstom", odnosno da ne "vise"???...ne znam kako bi to stručno nazvala.... :Confused:

----------


## alma_itd

Neznam zasto je prvo morao ici na biopsiju,mozda da vide da li ih uopste ima,jer mislim da za punkciju ne bodu bas onako k'o goblen :Laughing: ,nego samo na jednom mjestu(barem je tako meni po onom flasteru kasnije izgledalo). I dr. se cudio kad je dosao na punkciju,zasto mu to odmah prvi put nisu uradili nego su ga dva puta morali uvoditi u anesteziju. Nije dobio nikakav steznik. U principu muski ne bi trebali nositi nikada one uske gacice nego uvijek boxerice da se to dole lijepo njise i hladi jer je toplina od tijela losa za spermatogenezu. Ja sam svom MM te ''stezne'' gacice sve pobacala.A muski najbolje znaju kako da to sebi ''namjeste'',nista se ti ne sekiraj :Wink:

----------


## edinas

Opet sve same nule na nalazu.  Preprorucuju HCG inekcije muzu za hormone.

----------


## tuzna

edina,a vi ste u americi? ja bih sve dala d aneko preporuci neke hormonske injekcije mom muzu.....njegovi hormoni su OK

----------


## laky

> edina,a vi ste u americi? ja bih sve dala d aneko preporuci neke hormonske injekcije mom muzu.....njegovi hormoni su OK


mom muzu je dr na VV dao klomifen isto su mu bili hormoni ok i nije mu jasno zasto su nule na nalazu nakon godinu je imao 1200000

----------


## edinas

Da mismo u americi.  Neznam dali ce mu pomoci.  Dokotr kaze male su sanse ali bolje ista nego nista.  Imali ko da je njegov muz koristio ove HCG inekcije. 

Laky kako je dosao sa nule na 1200000

----------


## tuzna

vidis, laky, i mm je pio klomifen nekih 3 mjeseca, radio biopsiju koja je pokazala smao spermatogonije i spermatocite i ne bas najbolje stanje tkiva (fibrozirano tkivo u tetisima,tako nesto)...

----------


## edinas

Nama je samo rekao HCG inekcije posto moj muz ima nizak testrone a visok fhs.

----------


## Natasa73

Ljudi moji, 
Nemojte me pogresno shvatiti.Azoo je konacna stvar.U najvecem broju slucajeva.Mi smo pogrijesili sto nismo te davne '98 god isli na donatora.Tada nam je doktorka Svetlana Vujovic , inace internista endokrinolog, najmladji doktor nauka tada, rekla da je kod Azoo jedini spas donator ili usvojiti dijete.
Nismo htjeli poslusati, gurali smo po svom.I cajeve i ovo i ono i Belgija i Istambul.Mislim da nema puno pomoci.Rijetki su oni kod kojih je nesto nadjeno  pa su uspjeli.
Toliko

----------


## medeni

Slažem se s Natašom73, ne želim potkopavati nade nikome ali azzo, posebno neopstruktivna je uglavnom konačna stvar.I mi smo bili puni nade, vjere u uspjeh, radili lani TESE u Pragu, neuspješno.Prethodno potrošili vremena, novca i vjerojatno mog zdravlja- problemi s štitnjačom.Psihološke aspekte te dijagnoze znate, suprug je bio neutješan, depresivan.Ali ljubav nas je ojačala i povezala u nevolji.Tada je on predložio donatora, gesta neprocijeniva i veoma zrela, i eto nas za koji dan idemo u Prag na IVF doniranom spermom.
Sigurno je to da morate sve pokušati prije nego se s tim pomirite i odlučite na doniranje i/ili posvajanje jer će te za 10, 20 godina znati da ste učinili sve i neće biti sumnje " a šta bi bilo...".Suprug od TESE nije godinu dana radio spermiogram, mnogo smo mirniji oboje, zatvorili smo tu stranicu.A sada "pičimo" po IVF putu, za nas nepoznatom ali s mnogo vjere i ljubavi.

----------


## Natasa73

Bravo medeni.
Tako treba.Zatvoriti tu stranicu.Kad nesto ne ide-ne ide.
Ali ne treba ni na koga vrsiti uticaj.Neka svako odluci kojim ce putem.
Samo znam da smo se mi krvi napili.I nista.
Svi znamo koliko sve kosta.Kad se samo sjetim koliko su nam naplacivati obicni vit.C u Istambulu u Bacheci klinici!!! 
Mogu da nam traze ''crno ispod nokta'', mi bi svi dali.Da se postigne cilj.Ljekari to znaju i zaradjuju.
Toliko
Sretno svima

----------


## edinas

E bas ste nas utjesili.

----------


## Natasa73

edinas stvarno ne znam cemu ovaj komentar.U startu sam se ogradila i napisala da zelim da svako krene svojim putem.To sto sam ja napisala samo zivu istinu i to sto je ona bolna, je samo moje misljenje.Naravno, niko ne mora da slusa.

----------


## magalena5

teško se ljudi moji pomiriti s činjenicom da nečeš imati nikada svoje biološko dijete.neznam kako vi al ja u zadnje vrijeme ko da se raspadam.probudim se noču s takvim pritiskom u plučima razmišljajući kako nikad neću imat svoga muža u malom...pa ga gledam dok spava...zamišljam njegove ruke,trepavice,usta na našem dijetetu i onda mi se srce raspada.onda se sjetim svih naši prijatelja koji su svoju djecu dobili usputno bez puno muke,,a da stvar bude gora u mojoj okolici nema baš ni jednog para s problemom plodnosti...nije da bi mi bilo lakše al svakako mi je puno teže.ljudi te nekuže.i moja štitnjaća je proradila a čini mi se i želudac al šta ću,pomirit se s stanjem ne mogu..bar ne trenutno...možda s vremenom...razumjem obe strane gledišta i ovu da treba jednom povući crtu i onu da češ se uvik nadat.vjerujem da bi svak dao maximum sebe,novaca i vremena za 1 posto pomaka i da smo ogorčeni kad nam ništa ne daje rezultat al znam da treba sve probati,jer nitko ti neće oduzeti nadu da bi se možda baš tebi ili meni situacija promjenila .mene to drži na životu,možda sam u krivu al šta ću tako mi je.eto malo mi je sad lakše....pozdrav svim herojima na ovoj temi jer nismo ništa  drugo nego veliki heroji

----------


## edinas

Po mom misljenju ova tema je da se pise kako se borim sam azoo a ne kako necemo uspjeti.

----------


## medeni

magalena5,edinas,nisam htjela nikoga povrijediti ili odgovarati od pokušavanja,
potpuno vas razumijem, znam kako se osjećate, svatko želi svog partnera vidjeti u zajedničkom djetetu.I ja nisam noćima spavala, misleći kako bi nam biološko dijete izgledalo..Ali kod nas je stvar da moj muž želi dijete koje će voljeti nakon dugih 10 godina braka i koje će ličiti na mene.Možda je stvra upravo u tome koliko sve traje;mi smo intezivno počeli borbu prije 4 godine a do tada smo mislili "bit će i sl."Možda je upravo tih 10 godina braka donijelo promjene u naše razmišljanje jer da je meni netko na početku braka rekao ovo vjerojatno mu ne bih vjerovala.Muž sada kaže da mu ne želi život bez djece..Srce mi se slama kad vidim kako gleda tuđu djecu, s ljubavlju i tugom.Nekidan, dakle prije postupka na koji se spremamo za 10- ak dana je htio u trgovinu s dječjom opremom....Zato ga volim toliko, jer je širokogrudan i zreo.Stvar je sigurno i u tome što je njegova dijagnoza temeljena na genetskim razlozima pa dodatno potvrđuje konačnost.Kod vas ostalih tako ne mora biti, više je uzroka, zato ne odustajte, borite se dok ne iscrpite te mogućnosti.I konačno, dobro je rekla magalena5, mi smo svi zaista veliki heroji kad se nosimo s ovakvim križom.

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav suborke i suborci 
dugo nisam pisala ovuda,sada sam vas malo citala unatrag.neki su jos tu neki su uspjeli a neki krenuli dalje. svi pisemo svoje price.
mi se nismo nigdje pomakli godinu dana otkad smo bili  u pragu i sad bi trebalo napraviti jos nesto,ono za kraj da recemo sutra da smo sve probali. razmisljamo o istanbul.tj nije da razmisljamo-odlucili smo,nismo jos pisali,sve odgadjam da mi jos malo potraje ovaj mir bez stresa i trke po doktorima za nalaze. kao sto su neke napisale tako i mi idemo jos to probat...šanse nisu velike znamo i sami ali ne mogu zatvorit ovo poglavlje dok sve ne probamo. 
mi smo heroji,baš to,borci i heroji,....i svima želim sreću najveću kud god krenuli i sto god odlucili
ljubim vas

----------


## alma_itd

*little ivy* zelim vam od srca da postupak u Istambulu bude uspjesan :Klap:

----------


## edinas

Uskoro pocinjemo sa hcg inekijama.  Nadam se da ce muz pomoci da se pojavi malo sperme

----------


## dola

Pozdrav svima
nažalost i MM i ja se borimo s azoo. ja sam 80g., MM 78g. prije 6mj. dijagnoza teška oligoastenozoospermija,dva spermiograma, oba puta su našli 2 spermija u centrifugi(mislim da se tako kaže).Uskoro će na sv.duhu na biopsiju testisa pa ako išta nađu zamrznuti će i možemo u postupak,stavili su me na listu za lijekove.. što više čitam o ovoj dijagnozi sve sam tužnija i obeshrabrenija, a nismo još ni krenuli s postupcima,odnosno ne znamo ni da li ćemo moći u postupke,ovisi o biopsiji..

----------


## tuzna

vidi,ako ih je bilo nakon centrifugiranja,znaci da se proizvde u testisima,to je za sad najbitniej
probati mozda nekom terpaijom malkice poboljsati stanje,ili ocuvati kkakvo jeste
moj muz nema ni u tetsisima spermija,pa se nadam ,stalno tragam za nekim terapijama i ocekujem cudo.
svakako ste u boljoj situaciji od nas...samo hrabro naprijed,nije gotovo!

----------


## little ivy

pozz dola
slazem se s tuznom,gledaj to s pozitivne strane i ako je nesto jednom pronađeno naći će se opet. glavu gore. malo trzni čovjeka,ubaci zdraviju prehranu,izbaci mu cigare alkohol uske gacice i te neke pizdarije koje nam barem davaju osjecaj da nesto radimo. postoje razni čajevi, kreni s nekim od njih  i bit ce sve ok...  da su nama ta dva....eh ne bi nam bilo kraja  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

little ivy,slazem se potpuno   :Love:

----------


## dola

hvala cure od srca na pojašnjenju i riječima utjehe  :Smile:  MM nikad nije pušio, alkohol baš ne pije  i o.k. se hranimo,a nabavila sam ovih dana neku čajnu mješavinu  od jedne gospođe kod koje idem na masaže,pa ćemo probati,ne može škoditi..lijepi pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

> Bok svima, 
> 
> Eto da podjelim iskustva sa Svetog Duha. Odjel za humanu reprodukciju je super. Svaka preporuka za dr.Baumana i njegov tim.
> 
> hmmm urologija. Ne radi se MICRO (kao sto vec svi znaju, ali samo da ponovim), vec obicna TESE. 
> 
> dr. Stojčić - nezaboravno iskustvo... koje nikako nemogu preporučiti
> 
> Sretno svima u lovu na bebača.



Za dr. Stojčića i ja potpisujem koma iskustvo

----------


## dola

gdje još rade biopsiju osim na sv.Duhu? mi smo iz Rijeke i ne radi ju u Rijeci  nitko.MM je naručen kod dr.Stojčića za kojih par tjedana, a čitam da je nekima bilo grozno, pa sad ne znam kud i šta...

----------


## florjan

> gdje još rade biopsiju osim na sv.Duhu? mi smo iz Rijeke i ne radi ju u Rijeci  nitko.MM je naručen kod dr.Stojčića za kojih par tjedana, a čitam da je nekima bilo grozno, pa sad ne znam kud i šta...


Moje iskustvo sa dr. Stojčićem je samo kao andrologom malo riječi nikakvih pojašnjavanja, na temelju vrijednosti hormona (mada se zna da je TESE-om a pogotovo micro-TESE-om pronađeno spermija usprkos koma vrijednostima) nije mi ni predložio biopsiju nego samo rekao da nema nikakvih šansi i uputio me da razmislim o drugim načinima očinstva, poslije njega otišao sam na Rebro kod dr. Bernart i sada čekam da na Rebru počnu raditi biopsije trebali bi sada u 9mj. (uređuje se postor za pohranjivanje genetičkog materijala). Meni je primarno to da kada već radim biopsiju da nije samo dijagnostička nego ukoliko što pronađu da se pohrani kako bi se kasnije moglo iskoristiti.
Možda sam subjektivan jer mi je to bio prvi susret sa andrologom nakon šokantnog saznanja o problemu, ali puno su mi značili postovi i iskusttva svih sa ovog foruma tako toplo preporučam kompletno čitanje i onda odlučiti sam što je najbolje, ja sam više saznao o azoospermiji ovdje nego od bilo kojeg doktora

Pozdrav

----------


## postoji nada

cure ne predajite se,bit ce jos trudnica sa nasom dijagnozom  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Drago drustvo jos jednom pozdrav,stigla vam je nova prijateljica :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja 80god.,MM80,kod mene ok,a naravno kod njega sekretorna azospermija,jos uvjek neznam sto je to tocno,takva dijagnoza,nista nam nisu objasnili.Prije 7,godina smo doznali ovu strasnu dijagnozu,druzili se sa doktorom Čolak,koji nam je radio punkciju,naravno nista nije nadeno samo sertolijeve stanice i naznaka bez spermija i stanica spermatogeneze.uradili kariogram uredu.Svaki spermiogram 000000000000000000000.Sad vec dvije godine nismo isli Čolaku na kontrolu,zato sto je MM ubio u pojam :Evil or Very Mad:  nemate sansu to je to,konacna dijagnoza,MM pitao za biopsiju,naravno to su gluposti ,nema nist od toga,maltretiranje,unistavanje tkiva,moguce komplikacije a nista!! :Crying or Very sad: i to je to MM poslje toga nije htjeo niti cut za kontrolu,VV ili bilo koju drugu kliniku za neplodnost.vjeruje on dok.Č.Tek neki dan sam malo bolje procitala sve vase price vezano za azoo,i shvatila da ipak postoji nada??idemo napravit micro tese jedan jedini put pa ako sta bude Hvala Bogu.I tak uspijem ulovit muza da malo pricamo jel inace poludi FSH-visok(pa je zivcan za sekund) zbog te teme,to je za njega zavrseno,gotovo nema pomoci,i kaze mi dobro kad si tak odlucila,ak je nekome uspjelo sa nalazima kao nasim,dogovori oticemo.jupiiiiiiiinakon 2.godine napokon da smo na nekom putu nade.Planiramo Brisel ili Istambul kod nas u HR,nedolazi u obzir i da nam ponude al nema od toga nista.Malo nam je problem jezik eng.samo nesto osnovno znamoe sad neznam dali imaju prevoditelje ili se svako snalazi kako zna??Eto toliko o upoznavanju i nasem putu prema izlazu iz ove boli.sory na dugom postu.evo jos MM jedan od nalaza sa VV;
LH 11.7 , FSH 22.9  ,TESTETERON 23  ,ESTRADIOL 0.16 ,PROLAKTIN 28.4  .
FSH-nekad 29. ,27.  22. ,uvjek varira tu negdje ali uglavnom uvjek pise na nalazu azospermija sa visokim FSH-27, ,neznam sta znaci taj 27,zato sto je samo jednom bio takav a svaki put je drugaciji?? svaka ce mi jos informacija dobro doc ,pa mi se javite drustvo. :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

ne moze se slati pp jos tebi
vidi,ovako,i ja sam se raspitivala za microtese.
u belgiji rade,al su jako,jako skupi
u istanbulu imas dr koji je isao u Ameriku,na Cornell,i tamo ucio od ongo slavnog Schlegela(tako nekako mu je ime)
medutim,ja imam i ovu info,provjereno od ljudi koji su predstavnici Bahceci klinike u BiH(Bahceci je klinika na kojj tajj dr Emre radi microTESE)da ce do kraja godine u BiH biti otvorena Bahceci klinika,sa super opremljenim labom i covjek mi rekao da ce sve raditi kao i u Istanbulu.pitala sma za cijene(u istanbulu je trenutno micro 900e,ali je skup put i smjestaj),rekli jos nisu formirane.
dakle, i ja sam odlucila cekati ovdje da otovr ekliniku(ja sma iz BiH i ljekari iz Bahceci klinike su 5-6 puta vec bili u BiH i radili besplatne preglede i djelili savjete). predstavnik mi rekoa da ce dr Emre ponekad dolaziti(pa sam mislila organizirati da nam on radi micro)
jedino mi nije jasno kako se njima isplati manevrisati sa tim nekim mikroskopom(ili ja imam krivu info,nekad je neko rekao da je to jako skup mikroskop i da zbog toga sve klinike ne rade micro)
vise ni u sta nisam sigurna,ali jesam u ovov:jasno i glasno sam pitala da li rade MICROTESE, rekao covjek da rade i cijenu.
eto,nadam se da ce nekome pomoci informacije....

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy:  tuzna hvala od srca na ovoj informaciji.ja sam  iz HR.Pitala bih te jos dali znas gdje u BIH ce se otvoriti klinika??ako znas?? da jos se nemoze slati meni pp.valda zato sto sam nova...
   Mislim da nam otpada Belgija zato sto sam citajuc postove shvatila da oni pravu micro-tese nerade,pa ostaje Istanbul,,ili cekati da se otvori klinika u BIH,e sad kad bi to bilo uskoro ......
   bilo bi divno.inace moj MM je iz BIH,ali vec dugo zivi u HR. velikI pozz i hvala ti jos jednom na ovoj informaciji  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

> tuzna hvala od srca na ovoj informaciji.ja sam  iz HR.Pitala bih te jos dali znas gdje u BIH ce se otvoriti klinika??ako znas?? da jos se nemoze slati meni pp.valda zato sto sam nova...
>    Mislim da nam otpada Belgija zato sto sam citajuc postove shvatila da oni pravu micro-tese nerade,pa ostaje Istanbul,,ili cekati da se otvori klinika u BIH,e sad kad bi to bilo uskoro ......
>    bilo bi divno.inace moj MM je iz BIH,ali vec dugo zivi u HR. velikI pozz i hvala ti jos jednom na ovoj informaciji


Ja sam cula da ce biti u Sarajevu.

----------


## tuzna

da,u sarajevu negdje
rekao mi predstavnik da ce se otovriti do kraja godine,ako bi sve bilo OK
tj,ako ne bi bilo nekih birokratskih velikih prepreka
ali lab vec spremaju
nadam se da smijem,ali stavljam dio poruke od predstavnika Bahceci klinike u BiH:

"Postovana Emina,
Nasa klinika u BiH ce bit aBd otvoran do kraja ove godine, ako ne bude
kakvih ekstremnih nepredvidjenih okolnosti, nadamo se da nece.
Na klinici ce raditi ljekari iz Turske, nasi ljekari, dr. Enver Kurt,
jedan od vodecih ljekara na nasoj klinici, embriolog takodje, i svo glavno
osoblje ce biti iz Turske.
Mi opremamo laboratoriju koja ce raditi sve sto se radi i u Istanbulu, a i
zamrzavat ce se embriji.
Dr. Emre ce takodje boraviti ponekad u BiH.
U svakom slucaju potrebno je da uradite preglede kod nasih ljekara, to je
predlozio i dr. Emre.
Cijena ce se formirati u skladu sa okolnostima u BiH."

i odogovr na moje pitanje da li bas microTESE rade:
"Postovani,
- Microscopic / Microdissection Testicular Sperm Extraction (MICRO TESE)
- Testicular Epididymal Sperm Aspiration (TESA)
- Microsurgical Epididymal Sperm Aspiration (MESA)
- Intracytoplasmic Morphologically Selected Sperm Injection (IMSI)
- DNA Tunel Test
Ovo su sve zahvati koji se rade na nasoj klinici u Istanbulu na odjelu
urologije.
 cijena zahvata je 900 EUR"

eto,nadam se da sam od pomoci,zasto ne?i sama sam u dilemi kako i sta,jer je i nama jos microTESE jedina opcija

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  juhuhuhu,pa to je divno,hvala curke,mozda onda dodemo u Sarajevo,sve zavisi kakve ce bit konzultacije sa dr.Emre B.pokusavam stupit snjim u kontakt da cujem dali "postoji nada" i za nas???? puseki

----------


## postoji nada

zasto su mi komentari vidljivi tek satima poslje???

----------


## BHany

> zasto su mi komentari vidljivi tek satima poslje???


zbog toga što prvih nekoliko postova na forumu pregledavaju/odobravaju moderatori, a mi ne možemo biti prisutni na forumu stalno
uskoro će ti se postovi prikazivati automatski čim ih pošalješ...



postoji nada, dobro došla i nadam se da će se nada pretvoriti u zbilju  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

da,da u pravu si.procitala sam pravila foruma al sam malo nestrpljiva bila ispricavam se,zao mi je  :Sad: ((
  hvala  BHany,da i ja se nadam da ce nam svima nada postati stvarnost  :Smile: )

----------


## postoji nada

> Slažem se s Natašom73, ne želim potkopavati nade nikome ali azzo, posebno neopstruktivna je uglavnom konačna stvar.I mi smo bili puni nade, vjere u uspjeh, radili lani TESE u Pragu, neuspješno.Prethodno potrošili vremena, novca i vjerojatno mog zdravlja- problemi s štitnjačom.Psihološke aspekte te dijagnoze znate, suprug je bio neutješan, depresivan.Ali ljubav nas je ojačala i povezala u nevolji.Tada je on predložio donatora, gesta neprocijeniva i veoma zrela, i eto nas za koji dan idemo u Prag na IVF doniranom spermom.
> Sigurno je to da morate sve pokušati prije nego se s tim pomirite i odlučite na doniranje i/ili posvajanje jer će te za 10, 20 godina znati da ste učinili sve i neće biti sumnje " a šta bi bilo...".Suprug od TESE nije godinu dana radio spermiogram, mnogo smo mirniji oboje, zatvorili smo tu stranicu.A sada "pičimo" po IVF putu, za nas nepoznatom ali s mnogo vjere i ljubavi.


medeni,ceka se beta koliko vidim za koji danak neke bude velika bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni

Hvala puno *postoji nada*!Da, sutra vadim betu.Tebi želim mnogo uspjeha!Super zvuči to da će otvoriti klinika u BiH, sigurno će to donijeti mnogo napretka za ovakve dijagnoze.Sretno svima i da uskoro svi zajedno dočekamo lijepe bete!

----------


## postoji nada

> Hvala puno *postoji nada*!Da, sutra vadim betu.Tebi želim mnogo uspjeha!Super zvuči to da će otvoriti klinika u BiH, sigurno će to donijeti mnogo napretka za ovakve dijagnoze.Sretno svima i da uskoro svi zajedno dočekamo lijepe bete!


 ~~~~~sretno medeni~~~~~vibram za veliku betu~~~~~javi nam se~~~~~

----------


## josipal

svima sretno
mi vec drugi puta pokusavamo imati dijete, prvi put trebalo 5 godina

meni uvijek ulijeva nadu jedna kolegica s posla, koja je nakon 15 godina pokusavanja svega ostala 3 puta trudna... s malo pomoci

----------


## edinas

Jesuli vas muzevi dobijali inekcije hcg za hormone i imali kakvog pomaka?

----------


## postoji nada

ja nisam cula za te inekcije za hormone??? kome su one preporucene,za koje dijagnoze?? za MM.sekretornu,neopstruktivnu azzo,nije nitko to preporucio,
 niti bilo kakve tablete,vitamine,tak da mi nismo nista uzimali,osim prirodnog:voce,med  :Laughing: ,pravi vitamini i to domaci he,he.

----------


## medeni

Cure drage, javljam vam betu:5044, u šoku sam!Ako bude sve u redu do ultrazvuka kaže dr. da su možda jednojajčani blizanci!Pozdrav svima i puno uspjeha!

----------


## postoji nada

> Cure drage, javljam vam betu:5044, u šoku sam!Ako bude sve u redu do ultrazvuka kaže dr. da su možda jednojajčani blizanci!Pozdrav svima i puno uspjeha!


  :Very Happy:  juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupi ,ajme medeni,tako sam sretna zbog tebe,nakon sve patnje koju ste prosli,napokon predivna vijest,

 moram priznat danas cijeli dan mislim o tebi i cak sam se i pomolila za vasu srecu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , sve najbolje i javljaj nam se .puseeee :Klap:

----------


## medeni

Hvala od srca *postoji nada*!
I tebi želim veeeliku betu čim prije!

----------


## postoji nada

> Hvala od srca *postoji nada*!
> I tebi želim veeeliku betu čim prije!


 ma nezahvaljuj draga,zaista sam danas bila stobom u mislima,i samo cekala pozitivnu  i veeeeliku betu!!presretna sam zbog tebe,ove trudnoce vjerujem su svima
 najdraze,kad nam je tako tesko doci do ostvarenja sna i kad nakon duge borbe docekas ovaj dan,,ma ima li ista ljepse u ovom danu!!!sretno,cuvaj se i javi nam se ponekad :Smile: hvala ti

----------


## dola

čestitam medeni od srca! Moj mužić je danas bio na biopsiji na SD,boli,ali živ je :Smile: ), rezultate napeto očekujemo i nadamo se dobrim smrzlićima... :Smile:

----------


## dola

iznenađenje  :Sad:  biopsijom nije nađen niti jedan spermij...sad zaista ne znam gdje ni kako ni šta...ako ih je u ejakulatu bilo dva (brižna dva ,ali ipak ih je bilo), kako na biopsiji ništa?

----------


## Vivach

uhh dola, vjerujem da vam je bio šok kada se čuli nalaze biopsije i znam kako se osjećate jer smo i mi proživjeli isto  :Sad: 

Doduše mi smo biopsiju radili u Belgiji, ali mislim da je odrađena na isti način kao i vama na SD - uzimaju se (da ne kažem čupkaju) nasumce dijelići testisa i tek naknadno se pod mikroskopom traže spermiji. 
Ja nikako ne bi prihvatila taj vaš nalaz kao konačan ako kažeš da ste u spermiogramima znali imati po 2 spermija što znači da se spermatogeneza kod TM sigurno odvija! 
Zato i svi ovdje na podforumu spominjemo microTESE jer se ona radi na drugačiji način - prvo se mikroskopom traže kanalići koji upućuju da bi u njima moglo biti spermija i SAMO takvi se uzimaju na analizu. 
Tako da ne znam ti šta reći - ne bi stala na samo toj jednoj biopsiji, neka se TM oporavi pa se onda odlučite šta i kako dalje, a možda se do tada i otvori klinika u Sarajevu koja će raditi microTESE... 

A nitko vam nije predložio da idete u prirodnjake pa pokušate oploditi js sa tih 1-2 spermija koji se nađu u ejakulatu? (imamo ovdje dječice koje su tako nastale :Wink:  ) 

Samo hrabro dalje, vjerujem da u vašem slučaju ima još puno nade

----------


## tuzna

da,dola,prosla sam i ja to i znam kako se osjecas....sigurno je klasicna biopsija,koja je i kod mm pokazala veliku nulu(da,Vivach i mm su cupkali tkivo...)
a, ja recimo,na pricu ne stavljam tacku dok microTESE ne odradimo... definitivno!
i cekat cu ju u sarajevu samo ako dr.Emre B. bude tu,ako ne,idemo mi via Istanbul  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

dola ja sam sokirana i neugodno iznenadena,kako da nisu nasli nista a imali ste nesto spermija?? strasno to je dokaz kako se radi kod nas,bas ih briga,kao na traci ajmo sljedeci,niti se netrude naci zalosno.joj kako sam ljuta na nase zdravstvo i doktore kad je u pitanju neplodnost.
mi idemo na micro tese definitivno samo da uspijemo dogovorit sve sa doktorom Emre,(Istanbul)poslala sam mu drugi vec e-mail,al mi se najavlja,cekat cu jos koji dan.na prvi se javio.
to je nasa jedina opcija ako ista postoji tako ce se naci,nada jos uvjek postoji.necemo cekati da se otvori u Sarajevu ako uspijemo prije snjim dogovorit sve.
pozz cure i nepredajite se :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

curke gdje ste,kako ste,eto nam i vikenda :Smile: 
Medeni jel  sve ok,sa betom i bebi??
Dola jesi bolje,jestel se oporavili od soka??
dali je netko kontaktirao s nekim doktorom,klinikama??
imali netko iskustva sa klinikom u Austriji-Winn.kinderwunsch... gold...neznam bas tocno ime klinike..pozz svima

----------


## dola

hejla :Smile:  evo malo smo dosli k sebi nakon prvotnog soka, MM se oporavlja i hoda vec sasvim dobro, jos je jako otecen i savovi jos nisu otpali ali valjda treba vremena,bitno nam je sad da se dobro oporavi kad se vec gadno namucio, a bez rezultata.. kad malo dodemo k sebi ici cemo opet na konzultacije na humanu u Rijeci. oni su nam predlozili da probamo u postupak s tih nekoliko spermija, mada sam ja prilicno skepticna. nekako mi logika govori da tih par  mora biti izvrsne kvalitete i da je upitno da li ce ih biolog naci...a opet,citam da su neki i tako uspjeli..sigurno cemo ipak probati sve sto se moze..da li netko ima iskustva sa homeopatijom kod ovog problema?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Drago drustvo jos jednom pozdrav,stigla vam je nova prijateljica
> Ja 80god.,MM80,kod mene ok,a naravno kod njega sekretorna azospermija,jos uvjek neznam sto je to tocno,takva dijagnoza,nista nam nisu objasnili.Prije 7,godina smo doznali ovu strasnu dijagnozu,druzili se sa doktorom Čolak,koji nam je radio punkciju,naravno nista nije nadeno samo sertolijeve stanice i naznaka bez spermija i stanica spermatogeneze.uradili kariogram uredu.Svaki spermiogram 000000000000000000000.Sad vec dvije godine nismo isli Čolaku na kontrolu,zato sto je MM ubio u pojam nemate sansu to je to,konacna dijagnoza,MM pitao za biopsiju,naravno to su gluposti ,nema nist od toga,maltretiranje,unistavanje tkiva,moguce komplikacije a nista!!i to je to MM poslje toga nije htjeo niti cut za kontrolu,VV ili bilo koju drugu kliniku za neplodnost.vjeruje on dok.Č.Tek neki dan sam malo bolje procitala sve vase price vezano za azoo,i shvatila da ipak postoji nada??idemo napravit micro tese jedan jedini put pa ako sta bude Hvala Bogu.I tak uspijem ulovit muza da malo pricamo jel inace poludi FSH-visok(pa je zivcan za sekund) zbog te teme,to je za njega zavrseno,gotovo nema pomoci,i kaze mi dobro kad si tak odlucila,ak je nekome uspjelo sa nalazima kao nasim,dogovori oticemo.jupiiiiiiiinakon 2.godine napokon da smo na nekom putu nade.Planiramo Brisel ili Istambul kod nas u HR,nedolazi u obzir i da nam ponude al nema od toga nista.Malo nam je problem jezik eng.samo nesto osnovno znamoe sad neznam dali imaju prevoditelje ili se svako snalazi kako zna??Eto toliko o upoznavanju i nasem putu prema izlazu iz ove boli.sory na dugom postu.evo jos MM jedan od nalaza sa VV;
> LH 11.7 , FSH 22.9  ,TESTETERON 23  ,ESTRADIOL 0.16 ,PROLAKTIN 28.4  .
> FSH-nekad 29. ,27.  22. ,uvjek varira tu negdje ali uglavnom uvjek pise na nalazu azospermija sa visokim FSH-27, ,neznam sta znaci taj 27,zato sto je samo jednom bio takav a svaki put je drugaciji?? svaka ce mi jos informacija dobro doc ,pa mi se javite drustvo.


Moj muz ima potpuno istu dijagnozu kao tvoj.
Posle TESE procedure, kad nisu nasli nista mi smo odlucili da idemo na Micro Tese (zivimo u Americi).
Uradjen je i Micro Tese 2.2011. Tada su pronasli neke nepokretne spermice i zaledili su ih.
Ja imam i moje jajne celije zaledjene i tacno me strah da to sve koristimo jer se bojim neuspeha. 
Nakon sto sam citala izvestaj sa te operacije shvatila sam da moj muz ima Varikocelu, koja je pokazana i na ultra zvuku, koji je radio pre 3 godine, ama niti jedan urokolg nije obracao paznju na to. Svi hoce sto pre da rade ili TESE ili Micro Tese jer misle da je to najbrze i najefikasnije.
Uglavnom, trazila sam da nas upute kod radiloga koji je uradio embolizaciju varikocele mom muzu sto je fakticki isto kao operacija varikocele, tako da sada cekamo da li ce biti ikakvog pomaka.
Trenutno muz uzima Fertilaid, Zinc, C vitamin, Q10,Vitamin E i pije Tibetsku Gljivu. O da, jede i maticnu mlec u medu.
Ne znam da li je to dovoljno i da li bi trebalo jos nesto da ukljuci.
Da li ima iko ovde sa slicin iskustvom.
Hvala unapred.

----------


## postoji nada

aaaajjjj,sad sam opet u bedu samo nepokretne spermice nasli??da,neznam sta da ti kazem,neznam ni ja sto bih na vasem mjestu??
pa sto doktori kazu vrijedi li pokusat sa takvim spermicima??  :Rolling Eyes: ma svi se mi bojimo neuspjeha,a opet ako ne pokusamo sve ,uvjek cemo se pitati
zasto nismo probali...neznam nekako sam ovih dana opet u bedu PMS,ubija. e da vi ste ipak u Americi,pa ima nade za vas kako kazu Amerika je Amerika!!
zelim vam srecu i da uspijete sto prije.javi se sa pozitivnim rezultatima.velik pozz

----------


## valiana

Evo i mene danas muž napravio spermiogram!Teratozoospermia!Pomagajte kaj sada mi planiramo na donaciju u Prag a kaj sada?????? :Smile:

----------


## dola

Hejla cure, gdje ste? da prijavim da se MM na svu sreću nakon dva tjedna oporavio od biopsije, nisu još doduše svi konci poispadali, ali uspješno smo provjerili da li sve "radi kako treba"  :Laughing:  a šta ću kad sam zamamna  :Laughing:  naručila sam nas drugi tjedan na humanu u Ri, da vidim šta kažu, da li bi ipak probali ICSI s tih par spermija ili nam je potrebno sjesti i razmisliti o donoru te krenuti put Praga , dotakli smo se te teme, ali nije laka odluka definitivno ...

----------


## hedoniza

Dobar dan van drage moje, nova sam tu... Ovako mm i ja odlucili smo imati bebu prije pola godine, i zamislite 1 spermiogram je azoo, šok.. Nisam se bas mogla nositi sa tim lako, drugi spermiogram nakon mj dana od prvoga smo ponovili opet isto.. jos gore nam je bilo, iza toga ponavljamo i treci nakon 2mj i opet azoo.. Pomirili smo se sa tim da je jako  losa diagnoza i da moramo na umjetnu... Narucili smo se u 9mj u vv i dosli na pregled, izvadili hormone, spermiogram, kompletan pregled i ne bas dobre diagnoze nam doktor nije dava... Dosli su nam  nalazi i ponovo sok nadeno 14miliuna spermija, 8% pokretni i 3% progresivno pokretni.. Nitko sretniji od nas 2 niti znamo kako.... Hvala dragom bogu, samo opet je to malo ali bar ih ima i mocemo na umjetnu bez problema.. Jedva cekam dobit svoje malo djetesce.. CURE MOJE DRZI VAM SVIMA SRECU I DA VAM SE ZELJE ZA BEBICOM OSTVARE..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Dobar dan van drage moje, nova sam tu... Ovako mm i ja odlucili smo imati bebu prije pola godine, i zamislite 1 spermiogram je azoo, šok.. Nisam se bas mogla nositi sa tim lako, drugi spermiogram nakon mj dana od prvoga smo ponovili opet isto.. jos gore nam je bilo, iza toga ponavljamo i treci nakon 2mj i opet azoo.. Pomirili smo se sa tim da je jako  losa diagnoza i da moramo na umjetnu... Narucili smo se u 9mj u vv i dosli na pregled, izvadili hormone, spermiogram, kompletan pregled i ne bas dobre diagnoze nam doktor nije dava... Dosli su nam  nalazi i ponovo sok nadeno 14miliuna spermija, 8% pokretni i 3% progresivno pokretni.. Nitko sretniji od nas 2 niti znamo kako.... Hvala dragom bogu, samo opet je to malo ali bar ih ima i mocemo na umjetnu bez problema.. Jedva cekam dobit svoje malo djetesce.. CURE MOJE DRZI VAM SVIMA SRECU I DA VAM SE ZELJE ZA BEBICOM OSTVARE..


To je strava!!!  Kamo srece da se svima nama desi tako nesto.
Da li je tvoj muz ikada radio analizu hormona??
Kakvi su mu bili??
Da li je ista koristio???
Super, super!
Zelim vam sve najbolje na IVF-u

----------


## hedoniza

MM ti je 2 puta radio analizu hormona, i oni su bili ok, ali u zadnji 6 mj niti jedan spermij mu nisu mogli nac u spermogramu... On ti u ti mj dana izmedu vv i posljednjeg spermiograma koji je bija azoo. nije uopce nista uzima.. Sad smo oboje pod sokom, cak sam citala na nekim forumima da sa oligo. moze se i prirodnim putem ostat trudan, ali opet... Bitno je da imamo materijala

----------


## dola

hedoniza, to je super,s azoo na oligo.. puno sreće u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

hvala ti, dali mi neko mozer reci ali iskreno, koliko je bolan postupak umjene oplodnje i dali mi moze dat savjet kako se pripremit jer imam nizak prag tolerancije na bol.. Ja se nadam cudu da ipak zatrudnim prirodnim putem..

----------


## postoji nada

hedoniza,to je divna vijest  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 draga moja,ljepo bi bilo da zatrudnis prirodnim putem,i ako vam se nezuri probajte i polako a sa ovom dijagnozom mozes sigurno brzo zatrudnijeti..,
 ipak ako zelite odmah dijete,nemoj misliti na bol,ja nisam imala priliku jos ici na mpo,daj Boze da ucini to cudo da mogu ic,i nebih uopce 
 razmisljala kakva je bol i koliko boli,jel nama sa azospermijom u zivotu nema i nemoze biti veca bol od ove skojom zivimo i nosimo ju mi vec 7,5godina :Sad: ((
 zelim ti puno uspjeha i sto manje boli ,ma sto odlucili.sretno

----------


## hedoniza

hvala ti na tom odgovoru, razumijem te, tocno znam kako se osjecas, sjecam se kad je nama prvi put reklao, azoo, pa drui, pa treci i sa 4 put smo ocekivali iste rezultate spremali se za punkciju i biopsiju i eto sad super, evo veceras se malo zabavljamo uz mikroskop gledamo jel jos ih ima i tako... Sad me je samo strah da se spermiogram ne pogorsa... Nadam se da ce ici na bolje.. Kako bi volila da svakome uspije da imaju bar jednu bebicu...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> hvala ti, dali mi neko mozer reci ali iskreno, koliko je bolan postupak umjene oplodnje i dali mi moze dat savjet kako se pripremit jer imam nizak prag tolerancije na bol.. Ja se nadam cudu da ipak zatrudnim prirodnim putem..


Ja sam prosla kroz stimulaciju i kroz vadjenje jajnih celija.
Smesno je.
Nikakvu bol nisam osetila, od iglica koje su nekih 2 cm duzine, pa do vadjenja JC.
Tada su mi dali neku vrstu infuzije, kao svestan si svega, ali si kao malo pripit.
Nisam imala ni nervozu ni nista.
Iskreno, raduj se svemu jer je sve maciji kasalj i nadaj se onom pravom bolu (porodu)  :Smile: )
Super, super, bas mi je drago...

----------


## hedoniza

hvala ti na savjetu, premda sam radi djeteta stitsnit zube i sve pritrpit,

----------


## lucija32

Molim vas da mi neko odgovori. Mom muzu na nalazu hormona FSH je povisen, ref. vrijednosti do 12,4, njemu je 19. Prolaktin mu je smanjen, ref. vrijednosti od 86 do 390, njemu je 20,1. Testosteron je u redu kao i luteinizirajuci hormon, iako je na samoj granici da bude povisen. Inace mu je dijagnosticirana i kronicna upala prostate -prostatis chr exacerbata, zatim oligoastenospermia i hipogonadizam testisi vel. 3,1 cm. Da li se to sve poremetilo od jake upale prostate, i moze li se izljecenjem upale poboljsati nalazi? Zna li neko neke lijekove koje treba uzimti i koje vitamine piti. Spermiogram je isto jako los. 10 % ukupna pokretljivost i 10 brojanje u komori...Hvala unapdijed.

----------


## Polo

U braku sam od 2008. godine, Nakon dužeg "rada" na djetetu ništa se nije dogodilo i tako ja na inzistiranje supruge 23. 09. 2011. godine odem na pregled i spermiogram u "Vuk Vrhovec".
Rezultati pregleda o.k., no onda nakon dvadesetak dana šok. Na kućnu adresu mi dolazi nalaz spermiograma - azoospermia (od spermića ni s). testisi uredni itd. itd. likvefakcija normalna (što god to značilo) , pH 7.7, leukociti o.k.
Nakon prvobitnog šoka lagano na forume i dođem do IVF centra u kojem rade liječnici koji su napustili "Vuk Vrhovec" te opet na inzistiranje supruge, 17. 10. 2011. godine ponovno sperrmiogram ništa, pa na (zaista) bolnu punkciju oba testisa i u 5 minuta isčekivanja i nade opet šok, ni prilikom punkcije nijedan nije nađen i to u "obilju materijala" što god to značilo.
Liječnici fenomenalni, ali ja šokiran pola nisam uspio razumjeti što mi pričaju.
Uglavnom moram napraviti još hormonske nalaze, ali mi liječnici ne daju neku veliku šansu u uspjeh i ne preporučuju više punkciju jer navodno ostavlja još veće posljedice na spermije ukoliko ih ima igdje u testisima, a biopsiju ni pod razno (a i ja baš ne želim)!
Molio bih nekoga tko je imao ovakvu dijagnozu, a uspio nešto popraviti da se javi na ovu temu sa svim saznanjima i mogućnosti da ipak dođem do nekog sppermića.
Pozdrav svim curkama i dečkima koji se bore sa neplodnošću.

----------


## alma_itd

Po meni Micro TESE daje konacnu odluku.Ako se i tu nista ne nadje onda se moze jedino razmisljati o donoru.Kako vidim kod tebe je radjena samo punkcija.Micro Tese se radi u Istambulu,za Belgiju neki kazu da se rad(MM je radjeno u Belgiji biopsija i kasnije punkcija(nisam sigurna da li je bil;a Micro TESE ili obicna TESE).Nade ima sve dok "'mikroskop'' ne kaze drukcije.Malo se oporavi fizicki i psihicki i skontajte zelite li jos pokusati vani(sto je po meni bolje nakon rezultata punkcije kod tebe).Zelim vam srecu sta god odlucite.

----------


## Polo

> Po meni Micro TESE daje konacnu odluku.Ako se i tu nista ne nadje onda se moze jedino razmisljati o donoru.Kako vidim kod tebe je radjena samo punkcija.Micro Tese se radi u Istambulu,za Belgiju neki kazu da se rad(MM je radjeno u Belgiji biopsija i kasnije punkcija(nisam sigurna da li je bil;a Micro TESE ili obicna TESE).Nade ima sve dok "'mikroskop'' ne kaze drukcije.Malo se oporavi fizicki i psihicki i skontajte zelite li jos pokusati vani(sto je po meni bolje nakon rezultata punkcije kod tebe).Zelim vam srecu sta god odlucite.


Dali mi možeš reći više o MicroTESE...Što to podrazumijeva? Slično punkciji ili? Hvala!!!

----------


## Polo

Hedoniza, a jeli obavio punkciju i jeli tamo bila totalna? Ja jesam pa misle da imam goru varijantu azoo (sekretornu ili neopstruktivnu)

----------


## florjan

"Polo" Pozdrav nažalost kod mene ista situacija, samo ja sam preskočio punkciju i čekam da na Rebru počnu raditi biopsiju i nadamo se da će dr. Ježek pronaći kojeg plivača. U kojem si to IVF centru bio (gdje su dr. sa VV) ako nije tajna i zašto biopsiju ni pod razno.
Bila je informacija tu na forumu da će se do kraja godine u Bosni otvoriti klinika gdje će raditi Micro-Tese i to ekipa iz Istanbula to bi za mene bila zadnja opcija.
Nažalost sa muškom neplodnošću se jako malo liječnika bavi, što je za mene bio veliki šok, preporučam ti svakako pročitati cijeli ovaj forum jer tu ćeš dobiti sve informacije iz prve ruke i više nego što ćeš saznati od liječnika.

Sretno i strpljivo u borbi 

Pozdrav

----------


## dola

pozdrav Polo. Mom suprugu su u dva spermiograma našli svega 2-3 živa i pokretna spermija. nakon toga je radio biopsiju na Sv.Duhu, jer smo očekivali da će doktor sigurno naći spermije i zamrznuti ih za postupak, ali  nisu našli niti jedan spermij! možeš misliti šoka. što se tiče same biopsije, biopsija je prava operacija (za razliku od punkcije),  ali MM je to prilično dobro podnio,prvih par dana je ležao u krevetu (bol,otečenost,temperatura),nakon tjedan dana je bilo puno bolje,a nakon tri tjedna poispadali su šavovi i nestale otekline skroz.. mi se trenutno nastojimo malo odmoriti od cijele priče,što nije jednostavno..

----------


## Polo

Vrhunski liječnik koji mi je radio punkciju (Doktor D.L. iz IVF centra) mi je pojasnio da se u Hrvatskoj biopsijoom nitko  ne bavi na profesionalan način i da je u malom broju slučajeva nešto pronađeno, a operacija i nije laka. Moja dijagnoza je ustanovljena prije par dana kao što sam napisao pa mi je rečeno da još ne gubim nadu dok sve pretrage ne obavim. Doktorica L.K. sa IVF centra mi je objasnila da mogućnosti još postoje, ali statistički male, sve ovisi od uzroka azoo. U prijašnjim postovima sam vidio par dečki sa istom dijagnozom pa se stanje nevjerovatno promijenilo i to mi ulijeva nadu. Naravno zvao sam i gosp. Miju iz Solina i čovjek mi je u 20-ak minuta objasnio čitav postupak reprodukcije i zašto i kako dolazi do azoo i sve što ne saznaš na klinici, ali je rekao da vjerujemo liječnicima, a da on ostaje zadnja karika koja se zove i to na temelju svih mogućih nalaza (androloga ,urologa, ginekologa itd.)

Sad mi preostaje napraviti sve nalaze, rekao mi je (gosp. Mijo) da tražim i mikrobiološke pretrage ejakulata, sve hormone (štitnjače, gušterače, nadbubrežnih žlijezdi, jetrenih enzima i sl., dok mi je dr. L. rekao da tražim uputnicu za FS TSH testaterone.)
Obavit ću sve pa što bude, a MicroTESE ostavljam kao zadnju opciju.

Idemo do kraja i ne posustajmo, zato curke i dečki na ovom forumu, treba se uvijek nadati!!!

I zato molim sve dečke koji imaju ovakve nalaze neka se jave i podijele iskustva jer nije sramota u današnje vrijeme boriti se sa azoo jer nas ima stvarno, stvarno puno.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Vrhunski liječnik koji mi je radio punkciju (Doktor D.L. iz IVF centra) mi je pojasnio da se u Hrvatskoj biopsijoom nitko  ne bavi na profesionalan način i da je u malom broju slučajeva nešto pronađeno, a operacija i nije laka. Moja dijagnoza je ustanovljena prije par dana kao što sam napisao pa mi je rečeno da još ne gubim nadu dok sve pretrage ne obavim. Doktorica L.K. sa IVF centra mi je objasnila da mogućnosti još postoje, ali statistički male, sve ovisi od uzroka azoo. U prijašnjim postovima sam vidio par dečki sa istom dijagnozom pa se stanje nevjerovatno promijenilo i to mi ulijeva nadu. Naravno zvao sam i gosp. Miju iz Solina i čovjek mi je u 20-ak minuta objasnio čitav postupak reprodukcije i zašto i kako dolazi do azoo i sve što ne saznaš na klinici, ali je rekao da vjerujemo liječnicima, a da on ostaje zadnja karika koja se zove i to na temelju svih mogućih nalaza (androloga ,urologa, ginekologa itd.)
> 
> Sad mi preostaje napraviti sve nalaze, rekao mi je (gosp. Mijo) da tražim i mikrobiološke pretrage ejakulata, sve hormone (štitnjače, gušterače, nadbubrežnih žlijezdi, jetrenih enzima i sl., dok mi je dr. L. rekao da tražim uputnicu za FS TSH testaterone.)
> Obavit ću sve pa što bude, a MicroTESE ostavljam kao zadnju opciju.
> 
> Idemo do kraja i ne posustajmo, zato curke i dečki na ovom forumu, treba se uvijek nadati!!!
> 
> I zato molim sve dečke koji imaju ovakve nalaze neka se jave i podijele iskustva jer nije sramota u današnje vrijeme boriti se sa azoo jer nas ima stvarno, stvarno puno.


Obavezno uradi nalaze hormona, mozda postoji hormonska terapija koja bi poboljsala stanje.  Isto tako obavezno uradi ultrazvuk, mozda imas prosirenu venu, koja sprecava normalan odtok krvi iz testisa.  Usput nemoj da zaboravis da uradis genetske testove, ako je urodjeno da ne gubis vreme sa terapijama. Micro Tese je zadnja opcija. Moj muz je isao na Micro Tese.  To je fakticki otvaranje testisa i trazenje spermica sa mikroskopom.
Nas urolog je rekao da u 20-25% slucajeva kod muskaraca sa azoo, spermici pojave NEKADA u ejakulatu.  E sad, da li to bila 2 ili 2 miliona, bilo bi vam svejedno ako idete na ICSI, znaci ova varijanta je najbolja, ali za to ti treba samo Bozija pomoc  :Smile: 
Good luck!

----------


## alma_itd

MM je dijagnosticirana azoospermija na osnovu svih pretraga(hormoni,UZ)cve je bilo OK.Onda je isao na biopsiju.Operacija nije strasna,izvodi se u opstoj anesteziji.Imao je 2 sava na lijevom testisu,cak nije dobio ni antibiotike,nego samo tablete protiv bolova koje je pio mozda 3 dana.Najteze mu je bilo voziti auto jer su ga farmerice ''stiskale''.MM nije neki ''hrabrica'',ali je stvarno operaciju super podnio.U tim komadicima tkiva koji su uzeli pronasli su spermatozoide u razlicitim razvojnim stadijima.Neznam da li je to bila Micro TESE(MM nije ni pitao).Nakon par mjeseci je isao na punkciju i uzeli su spermice koji su jos uvijek zaledjeni za slijedeci postupak.Mislim da je MM teze palo svo cekanje i neizvjesnost kakav ce rezultat biti nego sama operacija,on je bio totalno ubijen u pojam cinjenicom da mozda nikad nece imati svoje dijete,a eto nakon nekoliko postupaka ocekuje sina ako Bog da u 3 mjesecu.Ne treba odustajati dok se sve ne ispita.

----------


## dola

MM je napravio sve pretrage, hormoni, brisevi...sve je u redu,pa doktori pretpostavljaju da je azoo posljedica toga što su mu kasno spuštali oba testisa,negdje kad je imao 6 godina.sada su doktori mišljenja da se spuštanje testisa mora napraviti do djetetove 2 godine.

----------


## dola

zasto_bas_mi, zaintrigiralo me ovo što je vama urolog rekao, da se u određenom postotku u ejakulatu pojave spermiji, jer se mi nismo mogli načuditi kad je već bilo par komada u spermiogramu (užasno malo, ali ipak je) kako na biopsiji nisu našli ništa. iskreno malo sam i skeptična kako doktori to kod nas izvode i koliko iskustva imaju, bilo mi je muža jako žao da je to prolazio a bezuspješno, a opet da nismo probali,stalno bi se pitali...je li netko od vas probao alternativu tipa bioenergičara, homeopatije, osobno sam malo nepovjerljiva prema tome, ali opet..možda netko ima pozitivnih iskustava?

----------


## dola

alma čestitam na uspjehu  :Smile:  gdje ste bili u postupku? nama su u Rijeci nakon svega sada rekli da ponovi MM još jednom spermiogram u prosincu, pa da probamo ICSI ako šta nađu... a probati ćemo i to, ne treba odustajati, ali lagala bih kad bi rekla da smo jako pozitivni..

----------


## alma_itd

> alma čestitam na uspjehu  gdje ste bili u postupku? nama su u Rijeci nakon svega sada rekli da ponovi MM još jednom spermiogram u prosincu, pa da probamo ICSI ako šta nađu... a probati ćemo i to, ne treba odustajati, ali lagala bih kad bi rekla da smo jako pozitivni..


Postupak je radjen u Belgiji-Univerzitetska bolnica Antwerpen i svi ostali postupci ICSI i transfera su tamo radjeni.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zasto_bas_mi, zaintrigiralo me ovo što je vama urolog rekao, da se u određenom postotku u ejakulatu pojave spermiji, jer se mi nismo mogli načuditi kad je već bilo par komada u spermiogramu (užasno malo, ali ipak je) kako na biopsiji nisu našli ništa. iskreno malo sam i skeptična kako doktori to kod nas izvode i koliko iskustva imaju, bilo mi je muža jako žao da je to prolazio a bezuspješno, a opet da nismo probali,stalno bi se pitali...je li netko od vas probao alternativu tipa bioenergičara, homeopatije, osobno sam malo nepovjerljiva prema tome, ali opet..možda netko ima pozitivnih iskustava?


Mi nismo nista od toga probali. Ja sam isto skepticna prema tome.  Jeste probali neke vitamine i sl?
Kakvi su hormoni kod tvog muza?
Ako ste imali jednom nesto u ejakulatu, sigurno postoji mogucnost da bude i drugi put.
Vi ako ste radili biopsiju ili TESE koja je bila neuspesna, ne mora da znaci da tu nema nista, zato sto putem biopsije ili TESE procedure oni samo napamet uzimaju uzorak iz jednog dela testisa. Mozda na sasvim drugom delu postoje spermici.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li moze neko da mi napise ovde normalne vrednosti muskih hormona
Znaci:
FSH
LH
Testosteron
Estradiol
Prolaktin

Hvala

----------


## Polo

Privatno sam isao u IFC centar kod dr. Lucingera, imas ih na netu! Uglavnom koliko sam shvatio, ako se ne nadje u testisima, prije ce se naci u ejakulatu, jer ako u testisima ih ima 20000 u ejakula
tu ih ima 20 milijuna! Punkcija pokazuje da uzrok nije u zacepljenju, ali ne i da ih potpuno nema! Uglavnom ima nade, a u psihi puno se moze napraviti!

----------


## Polo

IVF centar u Zagrebu pronađi na netu jer mislim da tvrtke, prezimena i točne lokacije ne smijem objavljivati na forumu (takva su pravila). Uglavnom imaš temu tko je otišao s VV i otvorio privatnu kliniku , samo proguglaš! Što se tiče naše azoo problematike, izvjesno je da svatko ima različita iskustva jer naša tematilka u današnjoj medicini je još uvijek velika "crna rupa" pa ni liječnici sa sigurnošću ne mogu ništa reći.

Što se tiče TESE (punkcije) koju sam prošao na navedenoj klinici, liječnica-biologi mi je rekla da u testisima ima oko 20 000 spermića kad u ejakulatu imaš oko 20 000 000 spermića, pa ti je potraga kao traženja igle u plastu sjena. Zato i ima nade, možda već prilikom nekog drugog spermiograma nakon svih tretmana pojave se 2 - 3, a možda i 10 000. 

Liječnik mi je inače rekao za punkciju koju je obavio da šokira one preosta spermiće ako ih ima te da je najbolje nakon lošeg rezultata raditi samo spermiogram, jer je u ejakulatu sad veća šansa nešto naći upravo iz gore navedenih iznosa.

Zato drage moje suborke  i suborci ne gubite nadu.

----------


## BigBlue

Pozdrav svima, eto i mi smo ušli na nezahvalnu listu azoo statistike, s tim da se radi o opstruktivnoj azoospermiji. 

U inozemstvu su pokušali operativno otkloniti uzrok, ali 2 spermiograma u 5 mjeseci, i dalje ništa. Nažalost, na klinici nisu mogli odmah uzeti uzorak sperme za IVF - mogli smo birati između vrhunskog kirurga bez uzimanja uzorka ili anonimnog kirurga s uzorkom, a mi smo bili optimisti da će se operacijom sve riješiti. Mislim da sam pročitala sve moguće objavljene znanstvene radove o azoo, gutamo idealne omjere vitamina i minerala (vitamin c, selen, magnezij, b6 i b9) i, iako se nadamo da će nam se možda "zalomiti", krenuli smo na postupak MPO. 

Trenutno čekamo mišljenje hoće li se raditi TESA ili TESE, i nakon toga na ICSI. I eto nas tu... skoro sam rekla da je lijepo vidjeti da nisi jedini, ali to je stvarno krivi izraz  :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Bye:  svima i držite se!

----------


## Polo

Di su svi sa foruma? Ili nam je administratorica zaspala  :Wink:  A ja još željan informacija!!!

----------


## Polo

BigBlue želim vam puno sreće i hvala Bogu da je opstruktivna jer ja bih s guštom opet išao na TESU samo da su mi pronašli kojeg, a ono ništa :Sad:  Zato budite strpljivi jer nas ima u još goroj situaciji. Puno lijepih želja i pozdrava. Vaš Polo.

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na podršci i lijepim željama Polo; svjesni smo da je opstruktivna manje zlo i stvarno se trudimo biti optimisti.
Sad smo na početku, i po prvi se put ne veselim putovanju, nego cilju  :Wink:

----------


## Polo

Nema na čemu. Samo hrabro i bit će sve o.k. Ja nisam izgubio nadu, a ni moja supruga jer puno sličnih dijagnoza na ovom forumu završilo je bebačom.  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Imam pitanje za sve koji su radili biopsiju testisa...Jeste li primjetili da vam se izgled sperme promjenio?Kod MM je prije biopsije bila sperma normalnog izgleda,nekad malo rjedja ili gusca zavisno od toga koliko cesto je bila ejakulacija,ali nakon biopsije ima u sebi neke komadice velicine oko 1mm,kao komadici zelatine zuckaste boje :Shock: MM kaze da mu je to tako od biopsije i da ranije nije bilo tako(ja nesto ranije nisam ni zagledala,bila sam zauzeta postavljenjem nogu u zrak u blazenom neznanju da imamo problem sa azoospermijom :Laughing: ).Neznam trebamo li se brinuti zbog toga?

----------


## Polo

Ne znam alma_itd dali mislis na punkciju (iglom) ili biopsiju (kirurški zahvat). Recimo, ja sam bio na punkciji (gdje naravno nisu našli nisšta  :Sad: , ali poslije toga mi je sperma bjelkastija i gušća. Moram napomenuti da sam smanjio unos alkohola i svaki dan ujutro i navečer popijem čašu vode s medom i jabučnim octom i primjećujem poboljšanje u izgledu.  Naime, prije mi je sperma izgledala upravo kako sad tvom mužu izgleda i imala je kao neke komadiće želatine, a sad nema! Jednostavno izgleda zdravije i čvršće.

----------


## alma_itd

Kod MM je prvo radjena biopsija(imao je dva sava od toga) a nakon par mjeseci od toga mu je radjena punkcija.Biopsijom su nadjeni spermatozoidi tako da su valjda onda znali i gdje da punktiraju(nemam pojma).MM kaze da mu je ranije bilo normalno a sad sa tom ''zelatinom''.Nema nikakvih drugih ni smetnji ni bolova,jedino eto sad sperma izgleda drugacije :Shock:  Ma najvaznije je da su oni biopsijom nesto nasli i da je evo mali bebo u stomaku,a izgled nije ni vazan kad bi i katran izlazio sta me briga :Laughing:  Jeste li se vi odlucili na biopsiju negdje ili cekate jos jednu punkciju?

----------


## Polo

Nismo još za biopsiju jer još konačna dijagnoza nije ustanovljena. Tek počinjem sa terapijom. A punkciju za sad nećemo dok vidimo kako će biti stanje nakon terapija.

----------


## edinas

Polo kakvi su ti hormoni i i kakvu ti je doktor dao terpiju?

----------


## Polo

Edinas, vadim hormone za par dana. 2 spermiograma i punkciju sam napravio u razmaku od mjesec dana, tako da još nemam prepisanu terapiju. Inače sve radim privatno jer me čekanje preko HZZO-a za sve ubija.Zatim odnos prema pacijentu i sl., sasvim druga priča, jer ja dr. K. Peroša kod kojeg sam bio na prvom pregledu u "V.V" nisam uspio dobiti na telefon mjesec dana i to mi se totalno gadi.Sad koliko sam skužio, najbolje da hormoni nisu sasvim o.k i onada se terapijom nešto i može npraviti, a ako su oni u redu e onda je slaba moguućnost, Ispravite me ako sam u krivu.

----------


## hallo

> MM je dijagnosticirana azoospermija na osnovu svih pretraga(hormoni,UZ)cve je bilo OK.Onda je isao na biopsiju.Operacija nije strasna,izvodi se u opstoj anesteziji.Imao je 2 sava na lijevom testisu,cak nije dobio ni antibiotike,nego samo tablete protiv bolova koje je pio mozda 3 dana.Najteze mu je bilo voziti auto jer su ga farmerice ''stiskale''.MM nije neki ''hrabrica'',ali je stvarno operaciju super podnio.U tim komadicima tkiva koji su uzeli pronasli su spermatozoide u razlicitim razvojnim stadijima.Neznam da li je to bila Micro TESE(MM nije ni pitao).Nakon par mjeseci je isao na punkciju i uzeli su spermice koji su jos uvijek zaledjeni za slijedeci postupak.Mislim da je MM teze palo svo cekanje i neizvjesnost kakav ce rezultat biti nego sama operacija,on je bio totalno ubijen u pojam cinjenicom da mozda nikad nece imati svoje dijete,a eto nakon nekoliko postupaka ocekuje sina ako Bog da u 3 mjesecu.Ne treba odustajati dok se sve ne ispita.


 suze su mi pošle čitajući ovaj tvoj tekst,MM isto ima azoospermiju,,radio je punkciju 4 puta i svaki put se je oplodilo,,,samo eto ja još nisam dočekala pozitivnu betu al bude jednom valjda,sada čekamo zakon o zamrzavanju embrija jer doktor kaže da je opasno pikati toliko puta,,,svima želim sreće i strpljenja jer kako kažu ne treba nama milijon spremića dovoljan je jedan ,,pusaaaa

----------


## alma_itd

> suze su mi pošle čitajući ovaj tvoj tekst,MM isto ima azoospermiju,,radio je punkciju 4 puta i svaki put se je oplodilo,,,samo eto ja još nisam dočekala pozitivnu betu al bude jednom valjda,sada čekamo zakon o zamrzavanju embrija jer doktor kaže da je opasno pikati toliko puta,,,svima želim sreće i strpljenja jer kako kažu ne treba nama milijon spremića dovoljan je jedan ,,pusaaaa


Ja znam da u Hr de dozvoljavaju zamrzavanje embrija,ali zar ne dozvoljavaju zamrzavanje spermatozoida??? :Shock:  Pa nije valjda da ga svaki put bodu i punktiraju,pred svaki postupak :Shock:  MM su 2009 uzeli neznam koliko ''punktata'',zaledili i odmrzavali su pred svaki postupak odredjeni broj.Mislim da ih jos ima u ''zamrzivacu'',dodje mu racun svake godine sto se kod njih cuvaju(Belgija) i to.Ja cu sad opet kao papagaj pitati jesi li ispitala nalaze na trombofiliju?Kod mene je izgleda na kraju to bio problem u predhodna 4 neuspjela postupka.

----------


## hallo

Svaki put kad ja na punkciju ide i on...zakon je usvojen Bogu hvala prije 15 dana ..nismo radili taj nalaz..otišli smo urologu i napravili kariogram i ništa vise

----------


## Polo

Hallo. Što je kariogram i kako se radi? I dali znaš kod azoospermije kakvi hormoni trebaju biti da se eventualno terapiskim metodama postigne uspjeh - uredni, niski ili visoki? Hvala!!!

----------


## hallo

> Hallo. Što je kariogram i kako se radi? I dali znaš kod azoospermije kakvi hormoni trebaju biti da se eventualno terapiskim metodama postigne uspjeh - uredni, niski ili visoki? Hvala!!!


 ukucaj na internetu izrada kariograma  pa pročitaj da ti ja sada ovdje to ne prepisivam uglavnom radi se o kromosomima,,,ako su veći ili manji od 46 upućuje na neki poremećaj,,,mi smo to radili na Rebru,,,izvadi se krv i čeka se nalaz mjesec dana....što se tiče hormona u MM su ok valjda?? sve je u intervalima,posjetili urologa koji je rekao da je sve ok ...i naravno nitko mi nije rekao zbog čega je to tako i kako se može popraviti što je meni bilo prestaršno.Odustai smo od pitanja na koji nam nitko  ne zna reći odgovor i krenili u postupak,,,nadam se da će jednom biti uspješan,,,sretno i vama..

----------


## alma_itd

Mi smo radili oboje kariogram prije bilo kakvog postupka ICSI.Nakon sto je utvrdjena azoospermija na osnovu 0 spermatozoida u datom uzorku,2 puta,izvadili smo krv i poslali na analizu kariograma i jos DNA analizu,jer nam je dr. rekao da je to uslov za ICSI.Naime da smo bili nosioci bilo kojeg ''genetskog'' poremecaja ili nekih ''zapadnoeuropskih'' oboljenja ne bi ni dobili dozvolu za ICSI od osiguranja.Mislim da se radilo prije svega o cisticnoj fibrozi i o jos nekom oboljenju kojem sam zaboravila ime.Kariogram je pokazao i kod mene i kod MM da nemamo nikakve ''lomove'' na hromozomima i da je sto se npr kariograma MM tice,nista iz njega ne upucuje na azoospermiju(postoje neka oboljenja koja su uzrokovana odredjenim nepravilnostima na hromozomima a za posljedicu imaju izmedju ostalog i azoospermiju).

----------


## MARINA25

Cure, da li  netko zna di se može izvadit inhibin b u Splitu?

----------


## Polo

Pitanje. Koja poliklinika je najjefftinija za hormonske nalaze FS LH TESTESTERON? I koji se testesteron vadi? (slobodni ili?). Hvala!!!

----------


## nela 86

Ja sam nova ovdje pa molim vas nemojte mi zamjeriti ako nisam ovdje nesto uradila kako treba.Moze li mi neko reci sta da radim, mm ima azospermiju 4 puta radili spermogram u zadnjih godinu dana i sve same nule.Testisi su mu nesto smanjenih dimenzija 38x21cm.FSH visok 23,8 LH normalan 6,4 testosteron 4 a trebao bih biti minimalno 6.Bili smo kod dr Bojovica klinika plodnost u BG i endokrinolog je mm propisao pregnil i norditropin i to je trosio 6 mjeseci i nista.Sad smo bili na kontroli i endokrinolog je produzio terapiju jos 6 mjeseci.Moze li neko da mi kaze koliko je situacija teska i sta da radimo ako opet ne bude rezultata?

----------


## Polo

Nela, slična situacija i kod mene LH - 6,4 (u granicama), FSH - 15,9 (normala do 11,1) i Testosteron 9,85 (min. granica 8,49). Od liječnika sam upravo doznao da je to to. Odnosno, da nema terapije koju bi mi prepisao iz razloga visokog FSH. Dali netko zna što bi bilo dobro piti na ovako lošu prognozu moga liječnika? Prehrana, piće, alternativna rješenja i način života. Došao sam pred zid!!! Hvala!!!

----------


## jelena30

Zna li netko da li se na VV počela raditi biopsija testisa?

----------


## Polo

Ako je opstruktivna, nema potrebe za biopsijom. punkcija je lokalni zahvat u kojem se nađe dovoljan broj spermija. Na VV ne rade biopsiju.

----------


## boss

prvo veliki pozdrav svima koji su u isto sosu.
u aprilu je dijagnostikovana azoo svi ostali nalazi uredni nezna se sta je uzrok. radjena tesa i nadjeno pet komada koji su zamrznuti i cekaju. u martu sam zakazana za prvi postupak , da mogli smo i ranije al cekaju da pokusaju da se pojave u ejakulatu, za sta je moja dr veoma optimisticna da ce ih naci. tj bar pokusava  da ih pokrene da izadju van.
iscitala sam sva vasa iskustva i nemogu da vjerujem da svi imate neke male postotke uspjesnosti , s obzirom da su meni rekli da ima oko70 80 % sanse da uspije . 
necu da vam svima dajem laznu nadu al juce sam srela momka koji je od azoospermije dosao skoro pa do normospermije sa ljekovima, a slucaj je bio isti kao nas . tj nema uzroka jer sve pretrage su ok.

----------


## Polo

Dali zna netko dali sa gore navedenim hormonskim nalazima smijem piti tribestan iki neki drugi pripravak?

----------


## alma_itd

> prvo veliki pozdrav svima koji su u isto sosu.
> u aprilu je dijagnostikovana azoo svi ostali nalazi uredni nezna se sta je uzrok. radjena tesa i nadjeno pet komada koji su zamrznuti i cekaju. u martu sam zakazana za prvi postupak , da mogli smo i ranije al cekaju da pokusaju da se pojave u ejakulatu, za sta je moja dr veoma optimisticna da ce ih naci. tj bar pokusava  da ih pokrene da izadju van.
> iscitala sam sva vasa iskustva i nemogu da vjerujem da svi imate neke male postotke uspjesnosti , s obzirom da su meni rekli da ima oko70 80 % sanse da uspije . 
> necu da vam svima dajem laznu nadu al juce sam srela momka koji je od azoospermije dosao skoro pa do normospermije sa ljekovima, a slucaj je bio isti kao nas . tj nema uzroka jer sve pretrage su ok.


Pa sa kojim lijekovima ako su svi nalazi uredni? I kod MM su svi nalazi uredni,od hormona,preko UZ a u ejakulatu nema nista,tek su mu biospsijom nasli spermatozoide.Ne zelim da budem negativna ili da te demoralisem,ali MPO je tezak put i budi spremna psihicki da se ne razocaras ako ne uspije od prvi put ili cak nekoliko puta.Najvaznije je od svega da su nasli spermatozoide,a sve ostalo je sad samo cekanje,nadanje i pokusavanje dok ne uspije.Zelim ti puno srece u postupku koji slijedi i da budete jedni od sretnika koji su uspjeli ''od prve'' :Smile:

----------


## boss

3 mjeseca menopur svaki drugi dan + ortomol fertil plus + piskavica i naravno prehrana.
za razliku od svega sto sam ovdje procitala gdje su vecina sa ovom dijagnozom bili otpisani nas embriolog se bar trudi na sve moguce nacine da ih vrati, iako cekamo na icsi , ona ne odustaje od daljih pokusaja da pokrene proizvodnju . tj ne dize ruke kao vecina dr koje sam ovdje perocitala.a vec je kao sto sam napisala u predhodnom postu uspjela da promjeniti dijagnozu kod par azoo muskaraca.
tako da se nadamo necemu, a i ako se ne pojave hvala bogu pa imamo s cim raditi icsi.
da nisam napisala jos jednu stvar bila sam slucajno i neplanirano trudna prije godinu i po sto znaci da ih je bilo i u ejakulatu.

----------


## Polo

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingera dva tjedna poslije  i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH  6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imate li kakve preporuke, jer još čekam bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata.  :Sad:

----------


## cicsa80

> Dali zna netko dali sa gore navedenim hormonskim nalazima smijem piti tribestan iki neki drugi pripravak?


Polo pozdrav tebi i svima redom! Prvi put vam pisem a citam redovno. mm je pio tribulus a FSH mu je 4,5 puta veci od gornje granice, LH 3 puta isto veci a testosteron duplo nizi od donje granice. Znaci uzas! Posle neka cetiri meseca koriscenja tribulusa rezultati su za mrvicu bolji, nas su ohrabrili. Nije se FSH spustio ali je testosteron otisao blize donjoj i inhibinB je malo bolji (jos uvek je ispod donje granice). To je nase iskustvo. 
Niko ne moze da ti kaze da ce ti sigurno tribestan pomoci, mislim da je sve to individualno. On sadrzi tribulus terestris koji podize LH a ovaj opet utice na proizvodnju testosterona.

----------


## nela 86

Moze li mi se javiti neko ko je bio u Istanbulu kod doktora Bakircioglu, trebaju mi informacije kako da kontaktiram tog doktora i tu kliniku i kako da se sporazumijem sa njima jer zelim da i mi radimo mikro tesu, kako to sve funkcionise jel se prvo ide na konsultacije pa onda ponovo u postupak,koliko kostaju konsultacije a koliko postupak i kolko se vremena provede tamo za vrijeme postupka?Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## nonek

draga alma_itd
vezano na tvoj post 
(MM je dijagnosticirana azoospermija na osnovu svih pretraga(hormoni,UZ)cve je bilo OK.Onda je isao na biopsiju.Operacija nije strasna,izvodi se u opstoj anesteziji.Imao je 2 sava na lijevom testisu,cak nije dobio ni antibiotike,nego samo tablete protiv bolova koje je pio mozda 3 dana.Najteze mu je bilo voziti auto jer su ga farmerice ''stiskale''.MM nije neki ''hrabrica'',ali je stvarno operaciju super podnio.U tim komadicima tkiva koji su uzeli pronasli su spermatozoide u razlicitim razvojnim stadijima.Neznam da li je to bila Micro TESE(MM nije ni pitao).Nakon par mjeseci je isao na punkciju i uzeli su spermice koji su jos uvijek zaledjeni za slijedeci postupak.Mislim da je MM teze palo svo cekanje i neizvjesnost kakav ce rezultat biti nego sama operacija,on je bio totalno ubijen u pojam cinjenicom da mozda nikad nece imati svoje dijete,a eto nakon nekoliko postupaka ocekuje sina ako Bog da u 3 mjesecu.Ne treba odustajati dok se sve ne ispita. )


zanima me sljedeće....naime, moj suprug ima istu dijagnozu i prošli smo ohoho pretraga osim te čuvene biopsije, međutim prema svim saznanjima kod nas je nitko ne obavlja, pa te ljubazno molim da mi kažeš gdje ste je vi obavili....

hvala

----------


## alma_itd

Biopsija je obavljena u Belgiji.Ne mogu ti 100% reci da li je to bila Micro TESE ili obicna TESE,jer nisam bila sa MM na operaciji,a ovdje ne dobijes nalaz da procitas nego ti samo jave rezultat.Ja sam cula da je taj Micro TESE zapravo ''zavrsni'' nalaz,ako se tu nista ne dobije onda stvarno treba gledati druge opcije(donacija npr.)Micro TESE se obavlja u Belgiji,ali mislim ne u svim bolnicama i jos u Istambulu,a mislim da se obicna TESE obavlja i u Ceskoj(pitaj cure sa Ceskog Pdf-a).Ako te interesuje jos nesto za Belgiju,javi se.

----------


## alma_itd

> Moze li mi se javiti neko ko je bio u Istanbulu kod doktora Bakircioglu, trebaju mi informacije kako da kontaktiram tog doktora i tu kliniku i kako da se sporazumijem sa njima jer zelim da i mi radimo mikro tesu, kako to sve funkcionise jel se prvo ide na konsultacije pa onda ponovo u postupak,koliko kostaju konsultacije a koliko postupak i kolko se vremena provede tamo za vrijeme postupka?Unaprijed hvala.


Dr.Emre Bakircioglu Mail:emre@emrebakircioglu.com
444 39 49
0212 310 3100
Fax 0212 310 31 90
Micro Tese se izvodi i u UZ Gent(Belgija) i u Diseldorfu,evo sta sam ja saznala za Diseldorf:
PUR/R Duesseldorf
www.pur-r.de
0211/303 296 44   Fax:0211/303 296 42
TESE -765 
Anestezija-220
Micro TESE-1565
Anestezija-440
Transport uzetog uzorka-90
histoloska analiza-160
Sve su ovo cijene naravno u eurima.Cijene za Belgiju neznam,jer nemogu da otvorim na njihovoj stranici(nama je pokrivalo osiguranje jer smo u Belgiji,pa nismo nista platili)
Ova Istambulska klinika otvara valjda slijedece godine svoju kliniku u Sarajevu,dolazice ovaj doktor iz Istambula,pa se malo o tome raspitaj.

----------


## nonek

> Biopsija je obavljena u Belgiji.Ne mogu ti 100% reci da li je to bila Micro TESE ili obicna TESE,jer nisam bila sa MM na operaciji,a ovdje ne dobijes nalaz da procitas nego ti samo jave rezultat.Ja sam cula da je taj Micro TESE zapravo ''zavrsni'' nalaz,ako se tu nista ne dobije onda stvarno treba gledati druge opcije(donacija npr.)Micro TESE se obavlja u Belgiji,ali mislim ne u svim bolnicama i jos u Istambulu,a mislim da se obicna TESE obavlja i u Ceskoj(pitaj cure sa Ceskog Pdf-a).Ako te interesuje jos nesto za Belgiju,javi se.


da li se u tom slučaju i oplodnja obavlja u Belgiji ili postoji neka opcija da se zamrznuti uzorak dopremi u Hrvatsku....
znam da su pitanja malo glupa, ali naprosto sve nam je to još novo pa smo malo izgubljeni...

----------


## tuzna

da,i ja bih pitala:evo,napisala si alma "Transport uzetog uzorka-90", a gdje ga to mogu slati,zna li iko?je l to podrazumijeva samo po njemackoj transport ili i u druge drzave?

sto se micro tese tice,mi ,ako sam dobro skuzila,nikad nismo bile nacisto da l gent radi micro,zar ne?
meko od forumasica je kontaktirao dr.Schlegela(tako nekako) koji je rekao da su amerima dolazili na obuku 2 doktora iz Europe:jedan iz Turske(Emre 100 %,citala mu ja biografiju) i neki dr koji je u Belgiji,al niko nikad nije znao ko.
za ostale,ja nemam pojma d al rade bas micro po tom americkom "receptu"  :Wink: 

i,da,turci su daleko najjeftiniji,njihova je 900e,a u belgiji ne znam ni sama koliko puta skuplja,javit ce se vec neko....

----------


## tuzna

i,da,ja sam iz BiH i skoror ce biti ovdje klinikadr Emre ce dolaziti povremeno,pa nije ni to losa opcija,jer je odlazak jako skup,dosta skuplkji od same operacije.
ali,bas ne kuzim da l ce bas micro ovdje raditi,bilo bi odlicno,savrseno da to bude tako....ja ako nesto saznam,javim.kontaktirala sma nekad covjeka koji je zastupnik,predstavnik bahceci klinike i rekoa je do kraja godine ,klinika ce bit otvorena.

----------


## nela 86

Jel moze da mi se javi neko ko je bio u Istanbulu i radio mikro tesu, jer kako vidim meni i mom muzu je jedino to jos preostalo,zanima me kako da stupim u kontakt sa njima,da li je bolje ici avionom ili autobusom zna li tamo neko nas jezik,kako i sa kim da dogovorimo konsultacije i koliko kostaju konsultacije a koliko mikro tesa i icsi?Unaprijed zahvaljujem.

----------


## alma_itd

Ovaj transport od 90 eura podrazumjeva transport u njihovu lab. gdje se obavlja histoloska analiza.Za Njemacku neznam tacno ali sam cula da u Belgiji mozes npr. dobijene uzorke spermatozoida koji se zalede za slijedece postupke prenijeti u npr Hrvatsku,ali se moraju obezbjediti odgovarajuci uslovi za transport.Znaci moraju se imati odgovarajuci koferi sa mislim tecnim azotom ili sta vec ide u njih da bi se odrzavala konstantno temp. mislim na -149 stepeni,a isto tako je i sa zaledjenim embrijima(doduse ako je u Hr. jos uvijek zabranjeno zaledjivanje embrija neznam kako bi se to izvelo :Sad: ).I to se nesto dodatno placa.Saznala sam i cijene u Turskoj,ali je to u aranzmanu iz Holandije sa avionskim prevozom,pregledima,smjestajem,prevodiocom i sve onako bas lijepo uredjeno,i izadje za 16 dana oko 2000 eura,mislim da se moze puno jeftinije proci sa smjestajem u vlastitom aranzmanu i dogovaranjem sa bolnicom direktno.

----------


## alma_itd

Zaboravila sam napisati da je ova cijena od oko 2000 eura zapravo cijena kompletnog postupka,znaci i pregleda i ICSI koji nakon toga slijedi.

----------


## tuzna

ja sam ,cinim i se ,cula d aje malo vise od toga....smjestaj i prevoz su skupi.ipak,16 dana niej malo.
micro je 900e,ja nedavno  pitala predstavnika bahceci klinike u sarajevu, a za postupka ne znam.moguce je da je postupak 2000e,ili vise,jer oni svaki dan mjere estradiol...
neko mi je nekad rekao da za sve(put,smjestaj,micro,postupak) kosta gotovo 9 000 e! moguce?!
gdje su cure sa istanbulskim iskustvom?  :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

tužna, i ja bih rekla da se prije radi o ovoj cifri koju ti spominješ
koliko sam pohvatala, dvije su cure bile u postupku u istanbulu (jedna ima bliznace, za drugu ne znam), ali mislim da više ne navraćaju na ovaj pdf, pa teško da ćemo do informacija o njihovom (pozitivnom) iskustvu
inače, info da se u sarajevu otvara do kraja godine otvara njihova klinika je sjajna, javljaj nam sve što saznaš

čestitke šogorici na trudnoći, pročitala sam da je mb postupak bio bingo

----------


## tuzna

da,bio je. blago njoj.
a,naravno da javljam,smao cekam informacije i cim nesto znam,znate i vi.duznik sam vam,svima na forumu.
ja sam nekad imala neki pp od cure koaj je isla tamo,i kojima su rekli da, sa tolikim fsh njenog muza, nece naci smermij ni kad bi testise isjeckali na komadice i imali su 2 biokemijske
ne znam da l su u meduvremenu nesto odradili,al to je zadnja info

----------


## edinas

Jesuli vasi muzevi koristili HCG inekcije za hormone i jeli bilo kakvog pomaka?

----------


## postoji nada

pozz drustvo!!
nisam se dugo javljala,vidim da nazalost ima dosta novih clanova,da nazalost to je realnost.
tuzna imas pravo u Istanbulu bi sve doslo oko 9-10 000eura.,neznam otkud informacija o 2000??
Ja sam pisala dok.Emre B.prije 2mj.odgovorio je i trazio nalaze itd.te od tada sam mu pisala par puta
ali se uopce nejavlja,tak da sam razocarana.neznam u cemu je problem mozda zato sto sam naglasila micro-tese
iskljucivo da zelim.e sad su nam se i poslovi zakomplicirali tak da sve ostavljamo za proljece,ljeto,a onda u potragu za
nekim doktorom koji je zainteresiran,neznam sto reci.svima sretno

----------


## alma_itd

Evo citam na holandskoj stranici human first.nl da TESA u Turskoj kosta 770 eura imaju i pojedinacno cijene za ICSI anestezije,embriotransfer....Vjerovatno ima jos neka stranica na engleskom gdje je sve detaljno objasnjeno.U Holandiji je human first agencija preko koje se sve ugovora sa bolnicom u Istambulu pa ide brze i jednostavnije jer je sve organizirano od aviona,nocenja,prevodioca dogovaranja sa dr...Kad sam sabirala koliko bi doslo npr sa TESA i ICSI kasnije uz anestezije i kako oni pisu cuvanje embrija godinu dana uz medikaciju(predpostavljam da se misli na stimulaciju) izadje oko 3300eura.Naravno tu nije ukljucen transport i boravak tamo.

----------


## tuzna

> ...
> Ja sam pisala dok.Emre B.prije 2mj.odgovorio je i trazio nalaze itd.te od tada sam mu pisala par puta
> ali se uopce nejavlja,tak da sam razocarana.neznam u cemu je problem mozda zato sto sam naglasila micro-tese
> iskljucivo da zelim.e sad su nam se i poslovi zakomplicirali tak da sve ostavljamo za proljece,ljeto,a onda u potragu za
> nekim doktorom koji je zainteresiran,neznam sto reci.svima sretno


vidi,i meni se desilo isto.i ja sam mu pisala,odgovorio na prvi mail,i nikad vise. ocito covjek nema bas vremena,sto mi je razumljivo,vjerojatno je pretrpan,
akko bude u sarajevu,to ce na m biti odlicno,necemo placati ono sto ej najskuplje u cijeloj prici:put i smjestaj. cijena micro tese(pitala ja ) je 900e
cak sam imala napisano i koji nalazi trebaju(to mi je rekao onaj predstavnik u sarajevu,koji je dr Emreu slao upit)

----------


## postoji nada

Da tuzna totalno isto ,na jedan i nikad vise.a gledat cu to tak da je tako moralo bit pa da ga  docekamo u BIH,
ja sam mu rekla da smo iz HR,pa mozda nam covjek zato nije ni pisao vise,misli uskoro cemo imat blizu kliniku.Jako se veselim za Sarajevo,ali i
zato sto mi je zelja vidjet i doci u taj grad.Da 900e,je micro-tese,ali sve drugo se naplacuje tak izade 3000e,za jedan postupak ,te plus smjestaj,
hrana,avionske karte tak da sam cula iz pouzdanih da je to 9-10 000e.,pa cemo cekat Sarajevo.pozz svima

----------


## nonek

drage curke, i mi smo u istim problemima kao i vi pa eto da podijelim novosti koje sam jučer saznala...
jučer sam razgovarala s dr P s VV vezano uz biopsiju testisa....u 12 mj će se počet ista odrađivat na Rebru....
"materijal" bi se ajmo to reć tako "deponirao" na Šalati jer oni jedini imaju uvjet za čuvanje, a postupci bi se onda odrađivali u petrovoj bolnici....

----------


## Polo

Na VV prije mjesec i pol sam dao spermiogram i 0,00. Isti ponovio kod. dr. Lučingera dva tjedna poslije i opet 0,00, isti dan oba testisa punktirana i opet 0,00. Napravio hormonski nalaz gdje mi je FSH 15,9, LH 6,4 i test. 9,85 i na to dr. Lučinger kaže da jednostavno nema pomoći po pitanju Klomifena ili sl. zbog visokog FSH. Bakteriološki nalaz ejakulata došao i piše 5 - 10 polimorfonukleara u vidnom polju. Kultura: Fiziološka flora uretre. Preporuca se ponoviti nakon toalete spolovila.Sad sam pred zidom. Tribestan ili nešto, jednostavno sam se moram snalaziti. Imate li kakve preporuke, s obzirom na visok FSH i bakteriološki nalaz, da mi se malo pojasni. Puno hvala!!!

----------


## boss

taj doktor iz turske o kojem pricate je vec bio ljetos u sarajevu gdje je drzao besplatne preglede i savjete, i mozda cu se ruzno izjasniti al je ispitivao trziste . tako da koliko ja znam trebao bi otvoriti sledece godine u sarajevu kliniku , pa kome se ne zuri najbolje je sacekati jer ce cjene biti mnogo mnogo manje.
 e da se pohvalimo i mi smo krenuli sa terapijom pa cemo vidjeti za 3 mjeseca hoce li sta biti. mada bilo ili ne bilo cekamo mart i nas prvi pokusaj.
polo uzmi antibiotike dva razlicita i negde sam citala na rodi o onome sa vinom i bijelim lukom pokusaj sve nemoze ti odmoci.pa tek kad rjesis bakterije pokusaj sa tim tribestanom jer sam citala da je nekome pomogao al nakon godine koristenja.

----------


## tuzna

ljudi,u HR i BiH niko ne lijeci azoo.(uglavnom) medutim,po Srbiji dr.-i pokusavaju,daju sve od sebe.
ja definitivno zelim pokusati...mislim da bi hormonska terapija jedina mogla mozda dati neki rezultat.
evo,ja sam preko jednog srpskog foruma upoznala zenu,ciji muz ima azoo,fsh oko 15(ref max do 12), biopsija_spermatocite tipa A i B.
nakon toga neki cajevi,pa onda kod nekog dr u Bg koji je dao Menopure 2 puta sedmicno 3 sedmice,pa onda andriol(testosteron) vit B,C,E,cink....to je bilo u maju.onda sus e pojavile te spermatocite u ejakulatu,ali opet nije bilo spemrica.nisma bas sigurna da l je i dalje primao terapiju manopura ili je pio samo vitamine i cajeve neke,uglavnom,covjeku neki dan nasli 15 spermija u ejakulatu...
a neki dr u austriji,koji radi sa schlegelom,rekoa da nema sanse nikad ni za sta!
ja sam kontaktirrala preko jedne cure dr u BG(ne tog,ali isto jednog koji daje hormonsku terapiju,tj bar pokusava lijeciti azoo) i dao je mm andriol 3x40mg dnevno +2x25mg klomifena. licno sam pricala(jos prije godinu)sa curom iz BG cijem je muzu ta terapija pomogla,ali i nmuzu njene prijateljice,koji ma biopsiji nije imao nista, a poslije sndriola i klomifena ,pojavili se milioni spermica.
ja znam da j esvaki azoo slucaj,slucaj za sebe.ali,ja zelim,moram pokusavati...iskreno,ne vjerujem u cajeve,pa cak ni vitamine,kad je azoo u pitanjua,ali nekako,ne znam zasto,vjerujem(makar malkice) da hormonska terapija moze mozda podstaknuti nastanak pokojeg spermica,koji je vec zapocet u sjemenom kanalicu....mene licno brine samo sto je kod mm pisalo na nalazu biopsije da je tkivo uglavnom fibrozirano,osteceno,a znam da je potrebno zdravo tkivo(je l tkivo,sta vec?!) da bi nastali spemriji...
uglavnom,ja bih bila presretna da se u ejakulatu pojavi 1 spermij,nekako mi jelogicno da ,ako ima1 u ejakulatu, vjerojatno ima nesto vise u testisima.
et,ljudi,svim zelim puno srece,bas na m treba sreca u ovoj borbi  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

boss, dr Emre nije dolazio.klinika nije njegova,klinika je vlasnistvo dr Mustafe Bahceci.a, dr Emre je urolog koji radi u toj klinici,a cini mi se u jos pokojoj u Istanbulu. Covjek je doista strucan i ispitivanje trzista je malo "grub" izraz,ali,hej,nije to jedina klinika,sve su klinike tu radi profita.koja nije? nigdje nam nije besplatno,svugdje placamo po 2000-3000e,zar ne? i u MB-u postupak je vec izasao na 2500e.a,micro tese nigdje nema jeftinije,vjeruj mi.
evo,u gentu je taj neki tese(niko jos ne zna je li micro tese) bar 3 puta skuplji.

----------


## edinas

I mi bi trebali za dvje sedmice da idmeo da vidimo jesuli se hormoni poceli vracati na neku normalo.

----------


## anE

evo jelena30 da ti javim iz prve ruke, doduše sa zakašnjenjem...MM je biopsiju napravio jučer, ali ne na VV nego na merkuru, s ozirom da su sada spojeni...mogu ti samo reći da je suprug prezadovoljan osobljem i doktorima i da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu...naravno sve je to krenulo zahvaljujući dr.A, bez kojeg sve ovo ne bi uspjelo...ako imaš bilo kakva pitanja, samo reci....

----------


## boss

tuzna
nebi se sa tobom slozila ovo sto pises za bih, jer i ja sam iz bih i mogu ti reci da bar njegovi doktori se trude da mu vrate spermice , pokusavaju na sve moguce nacine, trenutno je na menopuru 3 mjeseca i jos na masi tableta. iako smo zakazani za mpo oni ipak pokusavaju da ih vrate i ne odustaju. ja neznam gje si ti isla al ovi dr kod koji smo mi isli stvarno pokusavaju lijeciti azoo. moj embriolog je okrenula masu brojeva telefona i raspitivala se od svojih kolega iz inostranstva kako da ga lijeci i pokusava sve i ne gubi nadu.I ti isti doktori su sa menopurom i ovom terapijom koju moj mm prima uspjeli nekidan da kod jednog momka poprave nalaz koji je skoro normospermija, a prije samo 5 mjeseci je bio azoo.meni icsi ionako negine al sto nepokusati lijeciti ako su vec sigurni da ce necim uspjeti. 
mozda je moj slucaj drugaciji posto kod nas je sve ok i nezna se uzrok azoo.

----------


## jelena30

super, kad su rezultati? mi idemo u utorak na dogovor. naravno ti nisi bila u postupku, zar ne

----------


## nonek

> evo jelena30 da ti javim iz prve ruke, doduše sa zakašnjenjem...MM je biopsiju napravio jučer, ali ne na VV nego na merkuru, s ozirom da su sada spojeni...mogu ti samo reći da je suprug prezadovoljan osobljem i doktorima i da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu...naravno sve je to krenulo zahvaljujući dr.A, bez kojeg sve ovo ne bi uspjelo...ako imaš bilo kakva pitanja, samo reci....



mi imamo isti problem i isto tako čekamo na biopsiju, međutim, nam je rečeno da ipak od biopsija na merkuru neće biti ništa..pa mi sad nije jasno kako ste vi uspjeli odradit to...kako ste krenuli...jeste li išli gore na urologiju ili ste nekim drugim putem uspjeli to obaviti....

----------


## anE

rezultati su nam gotovi, ali nisu definirani....znači, nađeno je dosta i to je sve što znam
ja sam baš prošli ciklus (početkom ovog mjeseca) bila u stimuliranim ciklusu, našli 6 js i zamrznuli, ali sad ćemo pokušati u ovom prirodnom izvući jednu, da povećamo šansu i sa barem jednom svježom js...ja sam isto gore u utorak, pa daj da se probamo vidjeti i popričati....

----------


## jelena30

anE imaš PP

----------


## nonek

> evo jelena30 da ti javim iz prve ruke, doduše sa zakašnjenjem...MM je biopsiju napravio jučer, ali ne na VV nego na merkuru, s ozirom da su sada spojeni...mogu ti samo reći da je suprug prezadovoljan osobljem i doktorima i da je sve prošlo u najboljem redu...naravno sve je to krenulo zahvaljujući dr.A, bez kojeg sve ovo ne bi uspjelo...ako imaš bilo kakva pitanja, samo reci....


draga anE, kako ste to uspjeli odraditi? mi istu stvar čekamo već skoro godinu dana i zadnja informacija koju smo dobili je bila da se ipak to neće odrađivat na Merkuru..pa te ljubazno molim da mi kažeš proceduru kojom ste uspjeli do toga doć...jeste li išli na urologiju ili  ste to preko VV uspjeli dogovoriti?....hvala puno

----------


## anE

darag moja nonek...sve je išlo preko VV i dr.A...čekamo već isto jako dugo, ali samo su u utorak nazvali MM iz VV i rekli da dođe u četvrtak na biopsiju...čak nismo bili sigurni da li je to samo razgovor i dogovor o biopsiji ili će ista biti napravljena..kod kojeg si ti doktora?

----------


## nonek

> darag moja nonek...sve je išlo preko VV i dr.A...čekamo već isto jako dugo, ali samo su u utorak nazvali MM iz VV i rekli da dođe u četvrtak na biopsiju...čak nismo bili sigurni da li je to samo razgovor i dogovor o biopsiji ili će ista biti napravljena..kod kojeg si ti doktora?


ja sam kod doktorice Pavan Jukić...i baš sam u srijedu išla kod njegovog endokrinologa pa mi je rekao da neće biti ništa od toga...već neka druga opcija sa Rebrom i Petrovom...

----------


## anE

sad mi stvarni nije ništa jasno...daj se raspitaj još jednom...

----------


## nonek

pa ni meni...zato te i pitam to...jer mi smo izgubili cijelo ljeto čekajući to, pa onda kao na kraju ipak ništa...
znači, on je bio na pravoj biopsiji? ne punkciji?

----------


## anE

da, baš na biopsiji...evo leži, sve ga boli ovaj rez šta su ga napravili...bio je vać na par punkcija, ali ništa nisu našli...

----------


## nonek

pa, baš  ću pitat doktoricu sutra kad idem na kontrolu...želim mu brzi oporavak...

----------


## tuzna

> tuzna...


super! odlicno ako se u BiH neko bavi time.ja jos takvog nisam srela.inace sam iz ZE-DO kantona,mozda si ti negdje drugo....stvarno mi je drago ako imamo takvih ljekara, ja jednostavno za njih nisam cula. a vrtim se po forumima godinama. ako cemo realno,na nekim bosanskim forumima i nije bilo puno slucajeva azoospermije,a kako sam ja od pocetka svoje borbe bila sa ovim curama na Rodi, nekako sam i bila vise naklonjena citanju ovog foruma nego nasih,ali i tamo skoknem ponekad...i od tebe prvi put cujem za lijecenje azoo u BiH i ,molim te,napisi ko je taj dr i gdje je,pa ako neko i ovo cita ,neka ima informacije.ovo i jeste najbolji nacin da se masovno dijele informacije.
ako skuzih(spominjes pripreme za VTO) ,tm ima spermija? mm ima neopstruktivnu azoo,i biopsija u sloveniji pokazala jos prije 4 godine da ima samo zacetke spermija-spemratogonije i spermatocite.
 dakle,mi ne mozemo na VTO,jer nije bilo spermija,ja sma godinama tragala za nekim ko ce pokusati da nas lijeci...samo da pokusamo...i nasla ga u Bg....

----------


## Polo

BOSS...

Volio bih da znam za vino i češnjak, ali nisam naišao kako se priprema. Što se tiče antibiotika - koja dva? Bilo bi mi od velike pomoći da mi javiš. Što se tiče Tribestana rezultati su induvidualni, ali on u kombinaciji sa e-vitaminima, medom i sl. kod mnogih je polučio dobre rezultate, a sa nulom nemam što izgubiti. Što se tiče Tribestana (tko ga želi) javite mi se u inbox jer sam našao isti po cijeni od 180 kn u jednoj priv. body building apoteci (Mošćenica, Sisak) što je do sada najeftinije. Koje li ironije, tražim ga posvuda preko neta a isti mogu nabaviti 5 km od kuće  :Wink:

----------


## anE

jelena 30 imaš PP  :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Bog ekipa!!!Nešto me jako zanima , pa sam htjela vidit šta vi mislite o tome!!
Spermiogram mm je varirajući od asthenozoospermije do azoospermije. Prvi spermiogram, prošle godine u lipnju - asthenozoospermija ,Nismo uzimali ništa jer je tako preporučio naš MPO liječnik, kaže IVF-ICSI je jedino rješenje.
Slijedi prprema za postupak u listopadu. Na moj zahtjev odlazimo na provjeru spermiograma prije postupka, jer mi se bilo glupo bockat 20 dana,  a da nismo netom prije provjerili kako stoje stvari u tom mjesecu. Dijagnoza - azoospermija- :Shock: 
Odmah odlazimo kupiti bioastin i dopabean i nakon mjesec dana ponovno nađeni spermiji. Odlazimo na IVF-ICSI koji završava trudnoćom , no međutim spontani u 10 tt. Svi nalazi pokazuju da je s nama sve ok, pa smatram da je greška loša kvaliteta sperma . Tada još nismo bili na IMSI metodi, jer se još nije primjenjivala u toj klinici.


To je bilo u veljači ove godine. U lipnju ponovno radimo spermiogram , opet azoospermija, ali nismo uzimali ništa. Nakon toga krećemo sa profertilom , kojeg mm pije 5 mjeseci, dopabean 3 mjeseca i folna kiselina. Našli smo doktora koji nam je savjetovao klomifen 6 mjeseci, on smatra da bi se nakon toga trebali pojaviti spermiji. KlomIfen smo pili 70 dana , napravili spermiogram dok ga je pio i spermiogram opet azzo. Nazvali g. Miju iz Solina koji nam je rekao da klomifen zaustavlja proizvodnju i da se tek rezultati mogu vidjeti nakon 20 dana od prestanka  uzimanja klomifena.
Sad mene zanima , ako je nama profertil pomogao, da li će se to moći također tada vidjeti.

Malo sam skeptična oko tog klomifena i odlučili smo ga više ne uzimati, to nam je preporučio i g. MIJO  a i taj doktor je rekao da s klomifenom ako uopće  djeluje  spermiji pojave, ostaju neko vrijeme i više ih se ne može dobiti.
Evo uzimamo već mjesec dan bioastion , c vitamin  i folnu  pa ćemo provjeriti spermiogram za mjesec dana, jer se nadamo da će uspjeti nešto biti od profertila i bioastina a da se nije moglo pokazati zbog klomifena. Inaće hormoni ok.

----------


## Polo

Marina25

Nakon tvog iscrpnog izlaganja, evidentno je, a nakon svih postova na ovom forumu, da jednostavno nema pravila. Svi se borimo i za svakog individualno nešto pomaže. Nekome klomifen, nekome tribestan, nekome razni vitamini, a nekome ništa pa dođu do bebača. Zato mislim da treba slušati liječnike, a kada dođete na zid u roku mjesec dana kao ja, onda ih s oproštenjem odj..... i krenuti malo po malo sa raznim pokušajima, jer strašna je činjenica da u HR najbolji liječnici kažu nakon 1 mj. priče i pregleda da nema tretmana ni mogućnosti. Zato svi koji imaju iskustva s dobrim liječnicima koji žele pomoći, kao i sa alternativnim iskustvima neka se jave na ovaj forum. Puno pozdrava. Vaš Polo!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Polo, nadam se da ćete uspjeći naći neko rješenje.Znam kako vam je i ja na Vašem mjestu ne bi odustala bez pokušaja da išta provam napraviti.

----------


## argrh

Nakon apsolutne nule, bez stanica spermatogeneze, nakon visokog FSH , terapija klomifenom u trajanju od 9mjeseci je kod mene dovela da ih ima cca 5mil u nativnom ejakulatu-poanta, za klomifen je klinički ispitano da u prosjeku djeluje na 1/3 muskaraca, sluzi za povecanje hormona testosterona i slobodnog testosterona koji su bitan cimbenik proizvodnje spermija i stanica spermatogeneze.FSH je u biti samo marker koji pokazuje da nesto nije uredu, a sve ostalo podrzavam doticna misljenja, na svakoga nesto djeluje pozitivno...da spermiji nestanu nakon nekog vremena koristenja klomifena, nisam siguran, jer ja ga nekoristim cca- 1god i spermiji iz ciste azoospermije su doveli da ih u konstantno imam u nativnom ejakulatu sto neznaci da ce isto biti i kod nekog drugog...
lijep pozdrav

----------


## boss

polo
 pola kile cesnjaka se oguli i skuha u litri crnog vina te procjedi pa se pije dvije kasike ujutro i dvije navece.
nisam probala al sam cula da je djelotvorno.

tuzna 
mog mm lijeci embriolog iz mediko s i urolog dr hajder. mi smo iz banjaluke i mogu ti reci da gdje god smo pokucali svi su nas lijepo primili i ohrabrili. inace moj mm je radio punkciju i nadjeno mu je 5 komada jednim malim ubodom tj punkcijom. ali nas embriolog hoce da nadje bar jednog vani jer prema njenim rjecima to povecava sansu vto, a i nezeli da ga vise bode jer gdje god ubode na tom mjestu se stvara oziljacno tkivo koje nema funkciju vise. a dr hajder nam je rekao da nam je sad prioritet napraviti bebu pa ce onda dalje da eksperimentise i trazi uzrok i nastavi lijeciti. kod njega nije opstruktivna a i hormoni svi su idealni. cekamo sad da zavrsi sa menopurom pa pocetkom februara ulazimo u postupak. 
 trenutno pije antibiotike  krenuo je uzimati menopur 3 puta sedmicno, pije ortomol fertil plus, maticnu mlijec te ishranu smo promjenili skroz, te najvaznije nema vise stresa .

----------


## boss

polo 
zaboravi napisati ti da pije 10 dana doksiciklin pa posle 3 dana sumamed, ovaj koktel ako ista ima od baja ima da pobije. a planiram mu ukljuciti sad i to vino sa cesnjakom , pa sumnjam da ce nakon toga ista ostati ako ima ista od bakterija.

----------


## MARINA25

Angrh

Nakon koliko vremena uzimanja klomifena su se pojavili spermiji?Pozdrav!!

----------


## argrh

MARINA25
Nakon cca 2,5mjeseca Klomifena (ponedjeljkom,srijedom,petkom), prvi spermiogram kontrolni je pokazao da u nativnom ejakulatu nema spermija,ali u 1/10 taloga centrifugata se pojavilo 50-60 spermija pokretljivosti 50% osrednje do dobre. Nakon 3,5 mjeseca, u nativnom ejakulatu opet nista,ali je izvanredan porast testosterona (34,7) i opet u centrifugatu se pojavilo 30-ak spermija losije pokretnih. Nakon 5 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu se pojavilo 0,5mil/ml spermija...
Sve ostalo vidim da nemogu primiti niti poslati pp, ali se nezelim ni "igrati" doktora, samo cu prenijeti svoje iskustvo, te misljenja doktora koji se bave tim podrucjem muske neplodnosti, ali, naglasavam, vezano striktno uz moje zdravstveno stanje od pocetka do danas. mail neznam smijem li ostaviti, ali cu nastojati napisati dovoljan broj postova da se moze kontaktirat na pp ako te nesto jos zanima.
lijep pozdrav...

----------


## Polo

Hvala svima na pomoći. Mail - eki1977@yahoo.com

----------


## argrh

MARINA25
Nakon cca 2,5mjeseca Klomifena (ponedjeljkom,srijedom,petkom), prvi spermiogram kontrolni je pokazao da u nativnom ejakulatu nema spermija,ali u 1/10 taloga centrifugata se pojavilo 50-60 spermija pokretljivosti 50% osrednje do dobre. Nakon 3,5 mjeseca, u nativnom ejakulatu opet nista,ali je izvanredan porast testosterona (34,7) i opet u centrifugatu se pojavilo 30-ak spermija losije pokretnih. Nakon 5 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu se pojavilo 0,5mil/ml spermija...

----------


## anddu

Upadam ko padobranac, ali moram reagirati na ove savjete o antibioticima, i to doksiciklin u suradnji sa sumamedom!!!! Dajte ljudi ne igrajte se napamet s lijekovima, pogovoto antibioticima. Polo, iz tvog nalaza se baš i ne vidi o kojoj je upali riječ, iako polimorfonukleari ukazuju na neku upalu, ali ih je samo 5-10. A preporuka ti je, i sam si napisao, da ponoviš nalaz -  nakon toalete spolovila! Znači otuširaš se i pođeš ponoviti nalaz! A onda s nalazom kod doktora, maka i onog opće prakse da ti protumači nalaz i da eventualnu terapiju, a ne se sam kljukati antibioticima. Zato i nastaju superbakterije otporne na sve!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Pozdrav svima! Iako se čini da sam nova na ovom forumu, zapravo već četiri godine čitam sve vezano za azoospermiju, ali se do sada nisam uključivala u rasprave. Dakle, samo kratko: mm ima azoospermiju, prošao cijelu obradu na VV, napravio sve osim biopsije testisa - to je sljedeće i još jedino što nam preostaje. Punkcijom nije nađeno ništa. Probali smo sve alternativne metode i jedino je malo pomogao dr. Tešić, ali već nakon druge ture čajeva i matične mliječi, nalaz je opet bio azoospermija. Da zaključim: zadnji nalaz koji je dobio pokazao je uzrok azoospermije, a to je mikrodelecija y kromosoma. Sutra idemo na genetsko savjetovanje na Rebro pa me zanima je li tko od vas to obavio i što možemo očekivati. I ima li itko od vas taj problem- mikrodeleciju y kromosoma. Pročitala sam sve forume i nisam našla nikoga s tim problemom.

----------


## argrh

> Pozdrav svima! Iako se čini da sam nova na ovom forumu, zapravo već četiri godine čitam sve vezano za azoospermiju, ali se do sada nisam uključivala u rasprave. Dakle, samo kratko: mm ima azoospermiju, prošao cijelu obradu na VV, napravio sve osim biopsije testisa - to je sljedeće i još jedino što nam preostaje. Punkcijom nije nađeno ništa. Probali smo sve alternativne metode i jedino je malo pomogao dr. Tešić, ali već nakon druge ture čajeva i matične mliječi, nalaz je opet bio azoospermija. Da zaključim: zadnji nalaz koji je dobio pokazao je uzrok azoospermije, a to je mikrodelecija y kromosoma. Sutra idemo na genetsko savjetovanje na Rebro pa me zanima je li tko od vas to obavio i što možemo očekivati. I ima li itko od vas taj problem- mikrodeleciju y kromosoma. Pročitala sam sve forume i nisam našla nikoga s tim problemom.


Pozz, cuo sam za to od prijatelja koji mi je to laicki ovako objasnio: Pretragom se utvrduje prisutnost ili odsutnost odredenih genetickih markera ili dijelova gena (mikrodelecija) u AZF (azoospermia factor) područjima kromosoma Y odgovornim za odvijanje spermatogeneze.To je moguci uzrok neplodnosti u 5-14% neplodnih muskaraca. Prisutnost mikrodelecija kromosoma Y u DNA uzorku utvrduje se metodom lancane reakcije polimerazom.Ponovljeni negativan rezultat reakcije oznacava prisutnost mikrodelecija.Ukoliko se utvrdi postojanje mikrodelecija u nekom od AZF podrucja,moguce je prosiriti analizom dodatnih genetickih markera kako bi se utvrdile granice mikrodelecija,a time i niz izgubljenih gena. Muskarcima s utvrdenim mikrodelecijama kromosoma Y preporucuje se geneticko savjetovanje prije pristupanja metodi ekstrakcije spermija – TESE  i izvantjelesne oplodnje buduci da se mikrodelecije prenose na 100% muskog potomstva.Pretrage se vrse vadenjem krvi iz vene.
pozz...

----------


## MARINA25

Nama je dr. iz Splita savjetovao uzimati klomifen 6 mjeseci, svaki dan. Nije govorio o nikakvim razmacima. Nakon 2.5 mjeseca napravili smo pauzu ali na vlastitu odluku. Što mislite o tome? Na forumu sam pročitala da ljudi koji ga piju, ne piju ga svaki dan.
Dali znate možda nekog doktora, specijalistu na ovom području koji bi se ozbiljno pozabavio našim slučajem, jer imam osjećaj da na ovaj način ne ide.
Kada pitam za savjet MPO liječnike, najčešći njihov odgovor je da se speriogram ne može popraviti ničim. Please pomagajte!!!

----------


## boss

danijela
ja koliko sam citala da jedino mozete ici negdje vani gdje rade tese+icsi s tim u kliniku koja ima mogucnosti da odredi dnk spermatozoida i da vam naprave curicu, nisam sigurna al mislim da na podruciju balkana niko to ne radi.skupljajte pare i idite vani po svoju curicu.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Bili smo jutros na Rebru, dr. Begović nam je potvrdio ono što smo već znali (zahvaljujući internetu i forumima), a to je da je problem genetski (došlo je do mutacije gena na y kromosomu prilikom začeća) i da pomoći nema. Zbunilo ga je kad smo mu rekli da je jednom u ejakulatu nađen jedan pokretni i jedan nepokretni spermij jer po njegovim riječima to je nemoguće. Tada je popustio pa je rekao da kad bismo i išli na umjetnu oplodnju (u slučaju da bude plivača nakon biopsije testisa), to ne bismo mogli napraviti u Hrvatskoj (kao što napisa boss) i spomenuo nam je problem s muškim potomstvom (što smo isto već prije znali). Uglavnom, uputio nas je na VV, a tamo su nam već rekli da nam oni više ne mogu pomoći.
Pa, evo sada dva konkretna pitanja: 
1) Zna li itko koje su to klinike u Europi koje rade dna analizu spermatozoida prije umjetne oplodnje?
2) Poznajete li ikog tko ima istu dijagnozu (mikrodelecija y kromosoma) i ako poznajete, voljela bih čuti iskustva s biopsijom testisa i sl.

I na kraju, hvala vam svima na iskustvima koja dijelite na ovom forumu jer smo zahvaljujući vama uvijek bili korak ispred doktora. Kad je mm prvi put bio kod dr. Peroša na VV ovaj mu je rekao da nikad nije imao tako informiranog pacijenta.
Pozdrav!

----------


## Polo

Anddu

Naravno da neću piti antibiotike na svoju ruku, osim prirodnih (med, propolis, češnjak i sl.). A što se tiče ponavljanja nalaza, smatram da je glupost iz razloga što sam se naravno istuširao i prilikom prvog davanja ejakulata za bakteriološku obradu.

----------


## alma_itd

U Belgiji (Univerzitet Gent) radi se DNA analiza spermatozoida i ''biranje spola'' ako postoje za to medicinske indikacije.

----------


## tuzna

cesi rade PGD-preimplantacijsku dijagnostikku.dakle,ako nadu spermije,oplode jajne stanice,pa treci dan nakon oplodnje,uzimaju celije sa svakog nastalog embrija i rade analizu da l je djecak ili djevojcica...ima jedna forumasice....mala paruljchica(tako nekako) ,oni su isli na PGD i iz prve je ostala trudna,cekaju djevojcicu....

----------


## tuzna

ona je patuljchica-forumasica o kojoj sam pricala u postu iznad.
alo se potrudi da stagod pises po forumu,da imas vise postova,a time i pogucnost slana i primanja pp...tada se nmozes javit patuljchici,jos je tu negdje po forumu...

----------


## argrh

> Nama je dr. iz Splita savjetovao uzimati klomifen 6 mjeseci, svaki dan. Nije govorio o nikakvim razmacima. Nakon 2.5 mjeseca napravili smo pauzu ali na vlastitu odluku. Što mislite o tome? Na forumu sam pročitala da ljudi koji ga piju, ne piju ga svaki dan.
> Dali znate možda nekog doktora, specijalistu na ovom području koji bi se ozbiljno pozabavio našim slučajem, jer imam osjećaj da na ovaj način ne ide.
> Kada pitam za savjet MPO liječnike, najčešći njihov odgovor je da se speriogram ne može popraviti ničim. Please pomagajte!!!


Ja smatram da je sve individualno i ovisi o nalazima endokrinoloških pretraga dragog...
1. DKS (KOMPLETNU KRVNU SLIKU)
2. URIN
3. URINOKULTURU
4. DOPLLER SONOGRAFIJU SCROTUMA (PREGLED NA VARIKOCELU) jer se ona često nemože vidjeti "golim okom"
5. BAKTERIOGRAM EJAKULATA (ejakulat bakteriološki)
6. BAKTERIOGRAM URINA
7. EJAKULAT NA MYCOPLASME I UREAPLASME
8. ODREĐIVANJE HORMONALNOG STATUSA: LH, FSH, PROLAKTIN, TESTO, SLOBODNI TESTO, ESTRADIOL, IZOENZIM LDH, KISELA FOSFATAZA, FRUKTOZA, LIMUNSKA KISELINA, CINK
9. BRIS NA KLAMIDIJU
Nakon tih pretraga i nalaza, ja sam dobio terapiju Klomifenom radi visokog FSH (15,1), a TESTOSTERON je bio 15,5, slobodni je bio 50 (normalno je od 30-147) i prvi malo bolji rezultat je bio tek za 2,5 mjeseca (pojavile su se sertolijeve stanice i stanice spermatogeneze),jer ga nisam radio prije toga. Onda je svaki slijedeći kontrolni pregled koji sam radio oko 1,5 godine na VV prosječno svakih 45-50 dana, rezultat spermiograma iz apsolutne nule bio u početku da je porastao testosteron na 38,4 a FSH je pao na 14,1.pa su slijedeći put našli opet u centrifugatu nešto spermija (nepokretnih), pa opet samo u centrifugatu 50-ak pokretnih, onda odjednom nakon 5 mjeseci su našli nativno 16 komada, pa slijedeći put 0,5 mil, pa sam zadnju kontrolu imao cca 5.0mil/mil spermija, i tek tada smo krenuli u postupak ICSI,sve skupa, oko 1,5 godinu VV (moje obrade i terapije),sa naglaskom da sam pio točno 9 mjeseci klomifen,a uz njega samo vitamin E200 i vitamin C na način 20 dana pijem, pa 5 dana pauza, a Klomifen sam pio na početku kroz 5 dana uzimao bih 2x1 tabletu Klomifena dnevno, a kasnije bih nastavio samo jednu tabletu Klomifena 3xtjedno (ponedjeljkom, srijedom, petkom). Sad smo bili na postupku i imali smo neki dan transfer tri embrija, sad kao i mnogi, čekamo "konačni" rezultat...
lijep pozdrav.

----------


## boss

argrh
izvini na pitanju al me interesuje da li ti se vizuelno promjenila sperma od dana kad si imao 0 i sad kad imas 5 mil, po pitanju boje gustine itd.

----------


## Polo

Želim vam puno uspjeha Argrh!!!

----------


## argrh

> argrh
> izvini na pitanju al me interesuje da li ti se vizuelno promjenila sperma od dana kad si imao 0 i sad kad imas 5 mil, po pitanju boje gustine itd.


lol, pitanje je o.k., čak i "pametno"...
Kako mislim da općenito imam odlično pamćenje, ako prevrtim film, sa 90% -tnom sigurnošću ti mogu reći da ona varira gotovo uvijek. Od volumena, boje, gustoće (viskoznosti)...Sad, kakva je bila na dane pretraga spermiograma koje sam radio, to nemogu da se sjetim i usporedim, ali sam siguran u jedno, nalazi su mjerodavni za referentnu vrijednost, a to je: volumen se "povećao" (ml), sve ostalo ti zaista što god da kažem-slagao bih. Bude i "rijetka" i "viskozna" i sa manjim volumenom, većim, rijeđom bojom, gušćom bojom, što bih ja osobno ako me pitaš, taj podatak pripisao ponajviše danima prije davanja ejakulata i stanju u kojem se nalazim taj/te dane. Kada si "opterećen", pod "stresom", sa kraćom apstinencijom (do 3 dana), onda u većini slučajeva mislim da je rijeđa,manjeg volumena, svjetlije boje ili jednostavno-lošijeg izgleda, dok u suprotnom bude drugačije, što nije pravilo. Usput, sa Klomifenom sam prestao terapiju prije cca 7-8mjeseci, a zadnjih 20 dana prema svim preporukama "poznanika", sve u dogovoru sa doktorom, biologom, endokrinologom, počeo sam piti klinički ispitan proizvod od osam aktivnih supstanci za koje se zna da poboljšavaju kvalitet sperme. "Lijek" se zove PROfertil (već uveliko spominjan). U njegovoj studiji je učestvovalo 136 muškaraca (n=136) prosječne starosti 36.2 godine sa dugogodišnjom željom za potomstvom (više od dvije godine) i najmanje dva patološka spermiograma u anamnezi. Isključeni su pacijenti sa azoospermiom, aspermiom, varikocelama i urogenitalnim infekcijama.Pacijenti su tokom tri mjeseca uzimali dvije kapsule PROfertila dnevno.Nakon perioda od tri mjeseca urađen je kontrolni spermiogram.
Rezultati:
 Koncentracija spermatozoida porasla je sa prosječnih 29.46 mil/ml na 53.19 mil/ml (+80,5%). Prosječan porast broja spermatozoida po mililitru je bio 23.73 miliona. Broj spermatozoida sa pokretljivošću prema naprijed porastao je sa prosječnih 8.95% na 19.27 (+115.3%). Ukupna pokretljivost porasla je sa 33.13% a 49.27% (+48.7%). Broj spermatozoida sa normalnom morfologijom porastao je sa 31.14% na 38.90% (+24.9%). Volumen ejakulata porastao je sa 2.91 na 3.61ml (+24.0%).

Zaključak:
 Na kraju, 21 od 120 ispitanika imalo je normalne rezultate spermiograma (normozoospermia). Potvrđeno je 14 trudnoća. Ovi rezultati podržavaju pretpostavku  da kombinirana upotreba supstanci koje dokazano poboljšavaju kvalitet sperme djeluje značajno bolje nego upotreba bilo koje od tih supstanci pojedinačno.

Uzeo sam PROfertil-a za tri mjeseca, pa ću nastojati i ja pokazati rezultat kod mene kada prođe 3 mj...
lijep pozdrav...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Alma i Tužna hvala na informacijama. A koliko postova moram imati da bih mogla slati pp? Oprostite, ali nova sam na bilo kojem forumu pa ne znam baš pravila.

----------


## boss

mi ortomol fertil plus koristimo vec 5 mjeseci tj od dana kad smo otkrili dijagnozu.al kad je radio spermiogram prvi put bila je sama voda , a sada je gusto nenormalno se rasteze. jos nismo radili  kontrolni al nemam pojma da li ista znaci promjena gustoce koja se totalno promjenila. nigdje nisam citala da je neko pisao o izgledu sperme, a to me bas zanima. jer kod nas je ogromna razlika u izgledu, jedino mi je zao sto na to nisam obratila paznju kad sam ostala trudna cisto da znam kakva je tada bila.
i nek vam je  sa srecom da se dobro uhvate i zadrze ili zadrzi citavih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## alma_itd

Kod MM se promjenio izgled sperme nakon biopsije.Prije je bila normalne gustoce i boje(bila azoospermija i jos uvijek je jer nije koristio nikakvu terapiju,svi nalazi uredni),a sad je zuckasta sa nekim komadicima zelatinoznim.

----------


## MARINA25

Mm je uzimao profertil 5.5 mjeseci, nije ništa pomogao, dok prijateljičinom mužu je.Naravno treba provati. :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Dragi moji javljam se prvi put i to samo iz jednog razloga, da vam ulijem toliko potrebnu nadu i vjeru.
Moja priča:
Nakon uklonjene ciste na jajniku, radim sve pretrage - sve 5
Idemo provjeriti stanje kod mm - ŠOK, spermiogram katastrofa - azoospermija.
Pokušali sa travama, vitaminima, molitvama... NIŠTA. Prošli i punkciju testisa na VV, ima nešto spermija dovoljno za potpomognutu.
Odlučili se za Postojnu, dr. rekao ako ne bude u ejakulatu spermija radimo biopsiju. No, nije bilo potrebno, našlo se nešto plivača, maaaaalo, ali...
Doila 7 js, 5 se oplodilo, 2 vratili i sad imamo naše malo sunce od 16 mj  :Zaljubljen: 
Spremamo se opet na potpomognutu, najvjer. SD, opet pravili spermiogram, opet azoo, ali vidite da ima nade.
Sorry na dugačkom postu, ali morala sam ovo podijeliti s vama!!! Ukoliko imate bilo kakvih pitanja, tu sam!
Sretno svima!

----------


## tuzna

odlicno!ovo ulijeva nadu svima....samo,vecina nas masta da ima par komada spermija punkcijom,tj. kod vecine ni biopsijom nema nista....
ali,i tu bude nekad koji omak,ja sma u kontaktu sa curom iz beograda,ciji muz ima visok fsh, na biopsiji samo spermatogonije i spermatocite(kao kod mm) i nakon terapije menopurima i ne znam cime sve jos,5-6 mjeseci nakon terapije,pojavilo se 16 spermija punkcijom(dakle,azoo i dalje u ejakultu,ali,hej,punkcijom nadeno nesto!!!)
vidi koliko muke da dodu na ono sto je vama ,Loly, bila pocetna tacka(spermiji punkcijom)...govorim sve ovo jer zelim da shvatite da ste,IPAk, sretnici u citavoj prici  :Wink: 
ali,svakako veliko sretno od mene !!!!

----------


## Loly

Prošli smo i mi mjesece i mjesece terapija svime i svačim, dg. uvik ista, svugdi 0,onda je dr. Č na VV dao mm terapiju klomifenima i to tri mjeseca i nakon toga se pojavilo 20ak spermija, u centrifugi ejakulata i tad smo se odlučili za potpomognutu, jer su nam prije toga svi dr. savjetovali donora.

----------


## boss

loly bas ohrabrujuce, i mi smo punkcijom nasli par komada pa ih sad pokusavamo istjerati vani, tako da mi je ovaj tvoj post istjerao ovako rano ujutro osmjeh na lice.
zanima me jeste li znali uzrok azospermije?

----------


## Loly

Ej boss uzrok nismo otkrili, no mm je u 21. god operirao preponsku kilu i dr smatra da je možda tu došlo do nekakve "greške", ali nije ni on siguran, mm ima i varikokelu, ali nam je rečeno da nema smisla to operirati jer nije dokazano da će to utjecati na poboljšanje spermiograma, tako da smo odustali od operacije, jer smo smatrali to gubljenjem vremena. 
Nadam se da sam ti pomogla, ako te još što zanima, pitaj..  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Loly kakvi su hormoni bili kod tvoj muza?

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Pitanje je zašto dr. Č ili dr. P sa VV nekom daju klomifen, a nekome niti ne spomenu. Ako je svima dijagnoza azoospermija, koji pokazatelji ih potaknu da nekome propišu klomifene, a drugima kažu da nema pomoći. Mi sada znamo da je uzrok mikrodelecija y kromosoma, ali i dok to nismo znali i dok mm nije radio ništa osim spermiograma i punkcije, dr. Luči nam je rekao da nikad nećemo imati djece, a išli smo kod njega "preko veze". Zar se nije tada trebao još više potruditi?

----------


## little ivy

pozdrav svima...dugo nisam virila ovuda pa sam vas sad malo "prelistala" unatrag...

tužna....ako ti otvaraju kliniku to bi bilo fenomenalno...javi detalje

nela86....polo...nažalost ste eto završili u naše društvo,ali što je tu je. polo možeš uzimat tribestan,uzimao ga je i mm,pijo je i jos uvijek pije i čaj gospara Mija,nista od toga ne može odmoć. hormoni su vam takvi kakvi jesu ni kod mm nikad fsh nije presao 12 ali azo stoji. dugo nismo isli po doktorima-odmaramo. vama preporucam jednu stvar koju obavezno morate napraviti prije ikakvih tesa i mikrotesa....genetska testiranja! obavezno kariogram i analizu y kromosoma na mikrodelecije...to su dvije pretrage koje vam mogu reci uzrok vaseg problema....nazalost mm ima mikrodeleciju  AZFc regije y kromosoma...i to je uzrok svih nasih problema....jos imamo prava pokusaja i krenut cemo jos jednom u bitku.... ali te pretrage preporucujem svima...samo par eprueta krvi...ide preko uputnice inace je skuuuupo
pozdrav svima i puuuuuuuuuno sreće

----------


## boss

danijela sto se tice klomifena nisam sigurna al koliko sam ja shvatila da njegovo uzimanje zavisi od visine testosterona, kako sam ja skontala iz price da na primjer mom muzu klomifen bi mogao vise nastetiti nego pomoci jer on podize testosteron koji je kod njega  jako blizu gornje granice, pa zato se njemu ni ne preporucuje. nemoj me drzati za rijec al ja sam tako skontala iz razgovora sa svojim embriologom.

----------


## edinas

Dali je dovoljno dvije sedmice uzimati hormosku terapiju i da se vidi mali pomak.

----------


## boss

nije , dve sedmice nista neznace 
pomak od hormonalne terapije se vidi nakon minimalno 2 mjeseca koristenja.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> danijela sto se tice klomifena nisam sigurna al koliko sam ja shvatila da njegovo uzimanje zavisi od visine testosterona, kako sam ja skontala iz price da na primjer mom muzu klomifen bi mogao vise nastetiti nego pomoci jer on podize testosteron koji je kod njega  jako blizu gornje granice, pa zato se njemu ni ne preporucuje. nemoj me drzati za rijec al ja sam tako skontala iz razgovora sa svojim embriologom.


Kužim, mm ima normalan testosteron pa mu zato nitko nije preporučio klomifen, a to sad nije niti važno, budući da je problem genetske prirode, vjerojatno nikakvi hormoni niti lijekovi ne pomažu.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> pozdrav svima...dugo nisam virila ovuda pa sam vas sad malo "prelistala" unatrag...
> 
> tužna....ako ti otvaraju kliniku to bi bilo fenomenalno...javi detalje
> 
> nela86....polo...nažalost ste eto završili u naše društvo,ali što je tu je. polo možeš uzimat tribestan,uzimao ga je i mm,pijo je i jos uvijek pije i čaj gospara Mija,nista od toga ne može odmoć. hormoni su vam takvi kakvi jesu ni kod mm nikad fsh nije presao 12 ali azo stoji. dugo nismo isli po doktorima-odmaramo. vama preporucam jednu stvar koju obavezno morate napraviti prije ikakvih tesa i mikrotesa....genetska testiranja! obavezno kariogram i analizu y kromosoma na mikrodelecije...to su dvije pretrage koje vam mogu reci uzrok vaseg problema....nazalost mm ima mikrodeleciju  AZFc regije y kromosoma...i to je uzrok svih nasih problema....jos imamo prava pokusaja i krenut cemo jos jednom u bitku.... ali te pretrage preporucujem svima...samo par eprueta krvi...ide preko uputnice inace je skuuuupo
> pozdrav svima i puuuuuuuuuno sreće


Nažalost i mm ima mikrodeleciju AZFc regije y kromosoma. To smo saznali tek nedavno nakon četiri godine borbe s azoospermijom jer ga prije nitko nije poslao na tu pretragu. Zato i ja preporučujem svima što prije napraviti genetske pretrage. MM je išao na Rebro preko uputnice doktora opće prakse, uopće se ne treba naručivati, samo dođete s uputnicom ujutro oko 8 sati, a rezultati se čekaju oko mjesec dana što brzo prođe. I što je najbolje, uz uputnicu je potpuno besplatno, a sestre su vrlo simpatične i pristupačne.
Little Ivy, vi ste prvi par za koji znam da ima isti problem kao i mi. Budući da moramo na potpomognutu oplodnju ili u Prag ili u Gent, voljela bih malo izmijeniti iskustva s tobom, ali ne mogu slati pp jer imam premalo postova. Pa čim skupim dovoljan broj postova, javim ti se. Nadam se da si otvorena za razmjenu iskustava, a vidim da smo i ista generacija. Možeš li mi samo reći odakle si, iz Zagreba ili?

----------


## edinas

Neznam zasto je nas dokotr navalio da radi nalaze posle samo 2 sedmice koristenja terapije.

----------


## Polo

Little Ivy

Uzimam tribestan, a čuo sam se sa gosp. Mijom koji će mi prepisati čaj kad napravim apsolutno sve pretrage. Jučer sam baš bio na uzv testisa - uredan, a i lijeve bradavice (jer me boli na pritisak) - rezultat - male žlijezde nalik na ginekomastiju. Pitam dr.-a što je to, veli on ženska žlijezda, ali bezopasno. Očito se radi o totalno lošoj hormonskoj ravnoteži. Pitanje? Kako i na koji način uspostaviti hormonalnu ravnotežu? Moram se naručiti kod endrokrinologa, a u međuvremenu da nešto pokušam jer se čeka mjesec do dva na Rebru. Pozdrav!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Little Ivy, opet pročitah tvoj post i po onome gospar zaključih da si iz Dubrovnika, dakle teško da ćemo se naći osobno, ali možemo razmjenjivati iskustva i ovako, a ja ću se truditi pisati što više postova da mogu slati pp.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Little Ivy
> 
> Uzimam tribestan, a čuo sam se sa gosp. Mijom koji će mi prepisati čaj kad napravim apsolutno sve pretrage. Jučer sam baš bio na uzv testisa - uredan, a i lijeve bradavice (jer me boli na pritisak) - rezultat - male žlijezde nalik na ginekomastiju. Pitam dr.-a što je to, veli on ženska žlijezda, ali bezopasno. Očito se radi o totalno lošoj hormonskoj ravnoteži. Pitanje? Kako i na koji način uspostaviti hormonalnu ravnotežu? Moram se naručiti kod endrokrinologa, a u međuvremenu da nešto pokušam jer se čeka mjesec do dva na Rebru. Pozdrav!!!


A zašto ideš na Rebro. Najbolje je otići kod endokrinologa na Vuk Vrhovec i sigurno se ne čeka tako dugo. MM nikad nije čekao duže od dva tjedna da dođe na red.

----------


## Polo

Ok Danči, ondaVV!!! Poz

----------


## little ivy

a ja sam te bas Polo htjela pitat kod koga na Rebro ides jer mi je njih na VV pun kufer... svaka njima cast oni jesu odlicni u svojoj profesiji itd bla bla ali dijagnoza mm im je bila nesto kao "šalji dalje" da im ne pokvarimo prosjek uspjesnosti. bili smo 2 puta....zakljucak da je to to i da se pomirimo s time i ono najvaznije prehladan odnos. a nisam jedina,moju legicu je pitao: Šta bi vi htjelli više?.  ima primjera ovdje po forumu gdje su rekli da 20ak pronadjenih u centrigugatu nije dovoljno za radit pa cura posla na drugu kliniku i danas ponosna majka.... svi mi imamo razlicita iskustva  :Smile:  ali nam je cilj jednak :D

----------


## tuzna

evo skroman doprinos od mene:
*Bahceci klinika sa radom pocinje pocetkom januara*(najvjerovatnije-rekao mi predstavnik) *u Sarajevu* i dr Emre Bakircioglu ce raditi MicroTESE u Sarajevu!!!!!!

kazu da je postupak  2 000 e(sto je super,pa manje nego u MB-u!i znam da mi je taj predstavnik rekao da je MICRO 900e,jos samo mi niej jasno kako je tako velika razlika u cijeni MIcro u Belgiji i Istanbulu,a sam dr Emre mi je u mailui rekao da oni rade MICROTESE?!)
meni je ova vijest popravila dan!  :Smile:

----------


## boss

na tih 2000 e jos 1000 e lijekovi otprilike tako da ce postupak kostati oko 3000 e + mesa ili tesa koma sta treba. a razlika u cjeni je zato sto je ovdje nizak standard i tolika je cjena i u ostalim privatnim klinikama u bih. mada je to stvarno ekstra vijest.

----------


## tuzna

koliko ce lijekovi kostati,ne zavisi od klinike ,nego od toga kako nase tijelo reaguje  na lijekove.
nekom ce biti dovoljno i 500e z alijekove.
mesa/tesa zahvat ili microtesa,bilo gdje da idemo,placamo doatno.
govorim o samom postupku,koji je i u MB,i u PFC i u Pronatalu skluplji od 2000e.

----------


## boss

stavila sam otprilike oko 1000 e , al kad sve to saberes izace mnogo mnogo manje nego da ides vani. otprilike koliko god da izadje jeftinije je nego da se ide u prag ili tursku, a sigurno ce biti kvalitetnija usluga nego sto je mozes dobiti za tu istu cjenu kod nasih privatnika .

----------


## tuzna

e,tu se slazem u potpunosti!  :Wink:

----------


## alma_itd

Sam postupak Micro TESA i u Belgiji kosta otprilike 900 eura,ali onda se uracuna i skladistenje uzorka i oplodnja(obicno se radi i ICSI tamo gdje se radi TESE,ako se sve placa privatno)tako da je odmah i cijena postupka veca.Kod MM je osiguranje placalo tako da su njemu radili samo biopsiju(vise u dijagnosticke svrhe i nisu nista zaledili,nego pronasli spermije i napisali na papir),a kad je trebalo za ICSI radili su mu punkciju(bezveze ga dva puta uvodili u anesteziju).

----------


## tuzna

cek,alma,ja govorim o micrtese,ne tese.nisam sigurna da to kosta isto.cini mi se da je nekad neko spominjao mnogo vece cifre za microteseu Belgiji,al mozda se i varam....

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Ljudi, pa ja nisam ni znala da se na Rebru bave muškom neplodnošću. Mislim, i tamo se može ići kod endokrinologa, ali što ti on može više reći ili napraviti nego oni na VV. Mi smo bili na Rebru na genetskom savjetovanju i dr. Begović nam je vrlo smireno objasnio da je problem genetski i da tu nema pomoći te da nam predlaže usvajanje. Tek nakon našeg inzistiranja, rekao nam je da možemo otići na biopsiju, ali da su šanse za uspjeh skoro nikakve (na faci mu se vidjelo da misli: nadanje ludom radovanje). Prije njega taj isti nalaz vidio je dr. Peroš s VV i s puno više entuzijazma nam je rekao da ništa nije izgubljeno i da svakako napravimo biopsiju pa ako se nađe spermija, postoji mogućnost za umjetnu. MM jedino ima loša iskustva s Lučingerom, on ga je ubio u pojam i bacio u depresiju, a Peroša jako voli jer ima dojam da mu je stvarno stalo i puno je topliji kao osoba. A budimo iskreni, naravno da su svi oni poprilično hladni jer im je to profesija i to rade svaki dan pa su sve već čuli i sve već vidjeli, a budući da se kod nas ne rade sve te sofisticirane metode potpomognute oplodnje, logično je da nam oni ne smiju reći da idemo u Prag ili Belgiju. Nama je Peroš rekao da moramo ići na biopsiju i PGD te da se to u Hrv. ne radi i da nam oni na VV više ne mogu pomoći. I to je to, to će ti reći svaki doktor u Hrv. Jedino što je stvarno istina i što sam i ja čula više puta je to da se oni ne žele baviti težim slučajevima neplodnosti jer im to kvari prosjek i jer je manji postotak za uspjeh. Ali pitam ja vas tko se uopće u Hrvatskoj želi baviti težim slučajevima neplodnosti u državnim klinikama?

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Little Ivy, jeste li vi išli na genetsko savjetovanje i ako jeste, gdje ste bili? Tko je vama savjetovao da idete u Prag i jeste li uopće radili biopsiju u Hrvatskoj? To me zanima jer TM ima potpuno isti genetski problem kao i MM. Nas trenutno muči treba li MM uopće ići na biopsiju kod nas kad i ako nešto nađu, taj materijal ne možemo iskoristiti jer se kod nas ne radi PGD.

----------


## little ivy

ej Danči,
mi smo ti genetske pretrage i savjetovanje kod genetičarke radili u Splitu na KBCu.to nam je najblize. genetiku je predlozio Peroš kao i biopsiju nakon toga. nakon savjetovanja s geneticarkom isto nas je usmjerila na biopsiju i kasnije opet andrologu. odustali smo od bavljenja time kod nas odmah jer je tada taman stupio famozni zakon na snagu i ne dam nikome da se igra s nama. posli smo vani u prag,obavili tesu koju su oni najavljivali u mailu kao micro ali po opisu mi nije to bilo to. pgd tamo rade bili smo spremni na sve ali eto sto je tu je. sada bi htjeli probat jos jednom s micro dok ovih u istanbulu pa cemo vidit. 
ah ta genetika nas je usosila iako kazu da i tu postoje sanse pa se nadamo nasem cudu

tek sam sada primjetila prijašnji tvoj post (sorry). negdje sam jednom vec bila naletila na nekoga s ovakvim istim rezultatima ali ne sjecam se tocno tko ali se sjecam da nije bilo rezultata uf uf uglavnom javi se na pp kad god oces... pozz s juga

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo, svima! I ja vam se pridruzujem na ovoj temi. Pre 10 meseci smo saznali za azospermiju i krenuli u borbu. Hormoni dobri, (esterogen malcice nizi, pio je Klomifen 2 meseca), UZ testisa dobar, spermokultura dobra,hlamidima, mikoplazma i ureaplazma negativne, inhibin b 59.5, a ref,vred. 50-250, nije najsjajniji al mislim da je bitno da nije ispod donje granice, antispermatozoidna antitela dobra, dao je krv za karoigram cekamo rezultate. Inhibin, antispermatozoidna antitela, i kariogram smo odradili na svoju ruku, niko nam to nije trazio, e sad, hteli smo i mikrodeleciju y hromozoma, ali kod nas to ne rade. Imali smo zakazanu punkciju, ali kazu da nije epididemus dobro razvijen i da je bolje da radimo biopsiju. Tako je punkcija otkazana. Mada...tu su me malo zbunili. Na UZ pise da su testisi normalne velicine i da je epididemus razvijen, pa mi nije jasno kako nisu mogli da ga napipaju. Doduse rekli su da mogu i da pokusaju sa punkcijom, ali da rezultati mogu da budu dosta losiji. Tako da sad cekamo. Mene zanima misljenje svih vas da li mi sa ovakvim rezultatima mozemo da se nadamo da ce na biopsiji da pronadju nesto? Hvala svima unapred i pozz!

----------


## boss

malena
ako su kod mog nasli sa istim takvim nalazima ma nace i kod tvog garant, mada ako vec idete na biopsiju obavezno zaledite uzorak , da ga kasnije nebi opet morali sjeci, tj nemojte raditi u dijagnosticke svrhe vec nadjite kliniku koja ima mogucnos smrzavanja.
p.s. uzivajte i bez stresa pretjeranog.

----------


## tuzna

cure,ev mail predstavnika Bahceci klinike u sarajevu(na pitanje ko ce od dr.-a raditi, hoce bit MICRO u Sa ,te hoce li Dr Emre licno dolaziti u sarajevo):

"Mi cemo raditi kompletne tretmane i operacije koje su vezane za ovaj problem,

Zamzavat cemo i embrije i cuvati ih.

Sto se tice cijene usluga ovdje ce biti dosta jeftinije nego u Istanbulu,
sacekat cete jos malo da mi zvanicno zavrsimo citav posao oko otvaranja
objekta i dobit cete precizne podatke.

Dr Emre ce raditi sa muskom populacijom pacijenata, embriolog i glavna
sestra su iz Turske. Glavni ljekar na klinici je nas dugogodisnji ljekar,
specijalista za infertilitet i posebno teske slucajeve, dr. Enver Ali
Kurt, iz Istanbula."

cini mi se solidno ,stavise,cini mi se savrseno!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Na takve vijesti mogu samo skakati sa svim ''smajlicima"' :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Preskace uze:   :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Malena1988

Da, to smo i mi planirali. Klinika u kojoj radimo biopsiju, radi i zamrzavanje uzorka. Ja se nekako nadam da ce nesto da nadju.

----------


## ivica_k

pridružujem se i ja :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Malena1988

Da, planiramo da zamrznemo uzorak, naravno pod uslovom da nesto nadju, mada dr nije bio bas najpozitivniji tako da nisam ni ja.

----------


## nela 86

Tuzna ovo je odlicna vijest nadam se da ce raditi i mikro tesu u sarajevu,jer smo i mi iz ze do kantona kao i ti.pozzz

----------


## tuzna

nela 86,da radit ce microTESE u sarajevu,pitala sam  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Svi vi koji ste u prilici da idete na Micro Tese proceduru ja vam preporucujem da dok cekate pokusate sa bilo kojom vrstom tretmana koja bi mogla da vam poveca sanse na Micro Tese, pa makar to bilo i 5% sanse.
Mislim na hormonsku terapiju, uklanjanje varicocele ili slicno.

----------


## tuzna

da,i ja sam istog misljenja.
ja i mm takode laniramo microTESE odraditi,to nam j ejos jedina mogucnost,al ne zelimo ici dok ne rpobamo nesto, bio je prvo ezerex,nolvadex i profertil 3 mjeseca,pa sad andriol i klomifen,pa ce nam dr jos dati i menopur, tek nakon toga pristajemo na micro. smatram da cemo ovako sebi povecati sanse,nisam htjela da idemo na micro,pa da se sutra pitam :a,sta da je prije operacije pio nesto?mozda bi nesto podstaklo spermatogenezu....
ovako znam da smo sve dali od sebe  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> da,i ja sam istog misljenja.
> ja i mm takode laniramo microTESE odraditi,to nam j ejos jedina mogucnost,al ne zelimo ici dok ne rpobamo nesto, bio je prvo ezerex,nolvadex i profertil 3 mjeseca,pa sad andriol i klomifen,pa ce nam dr jos dati i menopur, tek nakon toga pristajemo na micro. smatram da cemo ovako sebi povecati sanse,nisam htjela da idemo na micro,pa da se sutra pitam :a,sta da je prije operacije pio nesto?mozda bi nesto podstaklo spermatogenezu....
> ovako znam da smo sve dali od sebe


Tuzna kakvi su nalazi kod TM?

----------


## tuzna

hormoni svi OK (spolni + hormoni stitne), osim inhibina koji  je 25 (50-250). genetske pretrage OK(kariogram i mikrodelecija y hromozoma). 
kako su hormoni oduvijek bili OK, dr Vlaisavljevic nam je 2007. godine,kad smo isli na biopsiju, rekao da ce to sve biti OK.
na biopsiji utvrđeno da je tkivo fibrozirano(i to me nekako najvise brine), u jednom uzorku(ne pise iz kojeg testisa) nije naden nitit psermij,niti zaceci spermija.
u drugom uzorku iz drugog testisa nadene spermatogonije i spermatocite. dakle,bilo je zacetaka u jednom kanalicu. 
dakle,uzroka nema, niti nam je iko znao objasniti zasto se to desilo..niti sta da ocekujemo dalje....

----------


## boss

tuzna vidim da i ti, u stvari tvoj muz, pocinjes sa menopurom , ja nesto polazem velike nade u njega jer bar ovdje na nasoj klinici se pokazao kao efikasan kod azoo sa normalnim fsh i lh. i ja mislim  da prije sjeckanja testisa treba sve pokusati bar ako imas vremena tj. ako te godine ne stizu.

----------


## tuzna

ma,da....pricala sam vec kako sam se ja odlucila na to. naime,pricala sa curom ciji je muz imao iste nalaze(cak i biopsije) kao mm i nakon terapije andriolom  i menopurima,punkcijom nasli 16 spermija.
sad cekam da mm  odradi taj spermiogram(na koji nam se.by the way,nikako ne da,jer znam d anece biti nista,a dr insistira...) i da javimo da nema nista,te da nam da menopur.
boss,je li tm primao menopure?ako je,koliko?

----------


## boss

prima ih evo vec 3 sedmica krajem januara cemo odraditi kontrolni spermiogram pa cemo vidjeti, pisala sam vec jednom al cu ponoviti kad je on trebao poceti primati zavrsio je neki momak sa terapijom i i dobio nalaz normospermija, i dosad su svi na nasoj klinici dobro reagovali na menopur pa valjda ce i on. jedino sto sam skontala da niko nije primao ovako veliku dozu kao sto se kod nas daje, nasi propisuju 3 mjeseca i to po 3 puta sedmicno , a citala sam po forumima da ih vecina prima 3 sedmice i to jednu do dvije sedmicno.e sad da li je to do doze pa ovdje svi reguju na njega neznam al znam da ko god je do sada primao pojavili su mu se u spermi .
a sto se tice spermiograma ni nama se neda raditi mi od maja mjeseca nismo jos ponovili ni jedan, jednostavno nekako nam se ne gledaju opet one slike na kojima je sve prazno i sivo sa par leukocita.

----------


## tuzna

a,kazi jeste li radili hormone'?ok su? 
stvarno je doza velika.meni su rekli sve ukupno 8 menopura da primi taj neko ko se lijeci....a,ta doaz tm je dosta velika....dakle,tm je/ce primiti oko 30 menopura?!

----------


## boss

kod nas su hormoni ok , testisi normalni , ma sve idealno al ih nema u spermi.i ja sam citala da po srbiji daju mnogo manju dozu tako nesto po 8 do 10 komada. a nasi daju bas udarnu dozu nisam racunala koliko ce ih primiti al znam da ce nas to kostati oko 1000 evra, pa moguce da i zbog tolike doze menopura svima se dosad pojavilo i to mnogo spermatozoida.
moje misljenje je neka ih i prima i toliko samo da ga opet ne moraju bosti i sjeckati.
fsh je kod njega 2,1 ,a lh 6,5

----------


## tuzna

bas mu je nizak fsh...kod  mo gje oko 6 i lh i fsh.a genetika?

----------


## boss

to nismo radili jer niko nije ni spominjao , mozda zato sto su mu braca puna spermatozoida, a mozda za to sto ih je i on imao prije godinu i po , pa zato misle da je genetika u redu. 
pa i nije nizak fsh donja granica je 1,5 a gornja 12 , tako da je po vrijednostima fsh u redu, jeste blize donjoj granici al svejedno menopur ce ga sada podici.

----------


## tuzna

ma,da,nisma ni mislila da je nizak ispod granice :D
nisam odavno cula d aneko ima fsh oko 2,bilo da je muskarac ili zena.
uglavnom,vi cete sigurno naci spemrije,on ih je vec imao ....sretno vam!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li mislite da bi i jedan od vasih doktora propisao ili Klomifen ili bilo kakvu drugu terapiju nekome ko ima visok FSh?
Mom muzu je 33  :Sad: 
Ali mu se testosteron smanjio u duplu od kako je radio Micro Tese, pa zato pitam.

----------


## tuzna

zasto se smanjio testosteron? 
osim toga,ima neko da je malo bolje upucen,sta najbolje pokazuje stanje testosterona u organizmu:testosteron,free testosteron,androstendion ili dihidrotestosteron? 
ja nemam pojma o tome...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Kazu da se obicno i smanji posle Tese procedura zato sto je to otklanjanje celija u kojima se proizvodi testosteron.

----------


## MARINA25

Bog ljudi!!!   :Smile:  Zanima me da li je itko od vas uzimao menopure na svoju ruku, ili da se obratimo doktoru, inače hormoni ok. Provat čemo još sa čajem od g. Mije pa ako to ne uspije, mislili smo provat. Imali smo spermije i sada opet ništa.

----------


## edinas

Jeli ovaj menopure samo ko ima nizak fsh?

----------


## MARINA25

Koliko sam ja razumijela, menopur  bi trebao djelovati samo za one kojima su hormoni ok.

----------


## boss

menopur se daje samo onima sa niskim fsh i onima kod kojih su hormoni u redu tj normalni. 
marina niko nije uzimao menopur na svoju ruku, jer ipak sa njim se dize vrijednost hormona koliko sam ja skontala, najbolje ti je popricati sa urologom oko te terapije, nisu bas hormoni za igranje.
kod nas daju i sa normalnim hormonskim statusom jer kao pomaze, i on se daje 3 mjeseca prije vto jer on samo privremeno vraca spermatozoide.

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala boss!!!Ukoliko se uzima tri mjeseca prije postupka, da li se uzima tri mjeseca u komadu  ili samo nekoliko tjedana.Da li se uzima svaki dan? Želim se prije dobro informirati na forumu , prije nego i spomenemo liječniku, jer iz iskustva smatramo da smo im samo broj i ukoliko vide da i malo pojma imamo, pristupe drugačije. :Saint:

----------


## boss

kod nas je malo drugacije , u srbiji valjda uzimaju 8 do 10 komada i to 3 sedmice otprilike dva puta sedmicno, a ovi kod nas daju 3 mjeseca i uglavnom 3 puta sedmicno.ili znaju dati 2 mjeseca po jednu sedmicno a treci mjesec po 3 puta sedmicno.
i to je bas neka udarna doza , sad cija je terapija bolja ne znam al znam da ova nasa uzasno puno kosta, otprilike ko pola postupka.i koliko sam skontala da kad ih dobijes taj efekat je kratkog dejstva da ponovo se nakon odredjenog vremena vraca na staru dijagnozu i zato ih daju pred postupak da bi imali ih svjezih i dobrih za postupak.

----------


## Polo

Agrh-u je propisao klomifen iako je imao 15,1, a meni sa 15,9 kaže da neće biti učinkovito iako je agrh-u dobio spermatogenezu. Mislim da su doktori u k... po tom opitanju!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Ja smatram da je spas naći nekog doktora koji će se zauzeti za tebe. Mi na takvog još nismo naišli, Da li netko zna možda nekog jako dobrog endrologa, koji se bvi s ovim i ima iskustva sa raznim slučajevima. Mi smo bili po Splitu i imali osjećaj da  te se samo žele riješit. :Sad:

----------


## boss

polo promjeni doktora ako nisi zadovoljan sa njim,nadji sebi drugog doktora nisu svi doktori istog misljenja.

----------


## edinas

Danas sam zvala dokotra da vidim dali muz treba i dalje da koristi inekcije i rekli su da korsiti

----------


## Polo

Boss promijenio sam i privatne i državne, na pametnog ili dobrog naišao nisam ;(

----------


## tuzna

koliko dugo su oni kod kojih su se pojavile stanice spermatogeneze uzimali klomifen? mm je uzimao klomifen i andriol i po nalogu dr juce morao raditi s-gram.
naravno,samo nule,ali je biolog koji je gledao uzorak rekao da su svi parametri savrseni (tipa viskozitet i ne znam sta jos sve) i da je stalno ocekivao da ce naci spermije u iducem krugu (radi po staroj skoli-pregleda uzorak p onekakvim krugovima,pojma nemam)

sad dr hoce punkciju,ja nisam bas za...voljela bih prvo menopur,pa onda punkciju...sta vi mislite?
na svoju ruku smo uradili inhibin,cekamo nalaze u ponedjeljak.

----------


## boss

tuzna ja mislim da ti je pametnije poslije menopura raditi punkciju, jer mozda mu menopur pomogne pa ga nebudu morali ni bockati.drzim ti fige da ce se popraviti. 
nego kod nas izgleda da ide iz krajnosti u krajnost, sinoc je sperma bila ekstremno gusta , takonesto jos nisam vidjela. od  vodene dosli smo do ekstremno guste tako da vise nemam pojma kakva bi trebala biti normalna.al mi nekako izgleda da smo otisli u drugu krajnost sto se tice gustoce. mozda cete reci da nisam normalna u sta gledam i sa cim se ja opterecujem. 
 polo nadji nekog ko je imao slicne nalaze kao sto su tvoji i ko je dobio terapiju pa se raspitaj kod koga su isli, to ti je najpametniji nacin da dodjes do dobrog doktora, a ako treba izmjenjaj ih sve. nisam sigurna al cini mi se da sam skontala da ih je i tuzna izmjenjala dosta dok nije nasla ovoga koji je sada lijeci.

----------


## MARINA25

Tužna, draga di ste radili inhibin? Ja sam htjela da ga izvadimo u Splitu , ali nakon 10 poziva po bolnicama , saznala sam da to nitko ne radi i da uopće ne znaju šta je to. Da li znate nekoga tko ga je vadio u Splitu, ili se izvadi krv , pa ju laboratorij šalje u Zg?

----------


## Malena1988

Vidim ja da vasi dr pokusavaju da kod vas do spermica dodju pomocu nekih lekova, a zasto nas odmah salju na biopsiju? Mislila sam da je zbog dobrih hormona, ali citajuci vase postove vidim da to bas i nije tako... Doduse pio je Klomifen, ali su nam bez obzira na to rekli da radimo biopsiju.

----------


## tuzna

marina,mi radimo inhibin u bg. izvadimo krv u epruvetu bez reagensa,spakujemo i saljemo za bg. tamo kosta 17 e inhibin  :Wink: 

pitala sam nedavno u bolnici mogu li raditi hormone tako,rekli d amoze,hormoni se i rade iz krvne plazme.

----------


## tuzna

sto se dr tice....da ,nasli smo dr,ali evo opet nam se misljenja ne slazu.kaze ond a sad nakon andriola i klomifena,i nula na spermiogramu,radimo punkciju,ja bih radije nakon menopura,pa cemo vidjeti gdje cemo se naci i kako.sad cekam do 14.12. misljenje jos jednog ljekara iz bg.

----------


## MARINA25

Tužna, slažem se s tobom u vezi  pokušaja s menopurom. Mi to također planiramo  ukoliko ništa ne nađemo. Ipak treba provati sve prije punkcije i biopsije.Sretno!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Tužna , koliko dugo ste uzimali klomifen?

----------


## tuzna

uzimao je mm od februara do kraja aprila ezerex.profertil i nolvadex(sto je  isto kao i klimifen,ako sam skuzila dobro)
onda je trebao uraditi inhibin(dakle,ni punkciju ni biopsiju,samo inhibin da se vidi da li je porastao-to je trazio tadasnji dr.-to nije ovaj koji nas sad lijeci) ,ali je dobio uzasnu upalu krajnika,tako da je brinuo oko toga 20-ak dana i nismo ni uradili inhibin.
onda sam supila u kontakt sa ovim dr i evo 3 mjeseca je pio andriol(testosteron ) i klomifen.
nule i dalje na spermiogramu,ali bolje nisam ni ocekivala.
ja bih htjela probati i menopur,pa onda punkciju i eventualno microtese(svakako nam je microtese zadnja opcija kako god bude)
ali,ovaj dr sad insistira na punkciji,koa nema smisla menopur  ako u testsisima nema stanica spermatogeneze,a ja opet mislim da mormao pokusati sta god ta punkcija sad pokaze...

----------


## tuzna

marina25,isprazni inbox  :Wink:

----------


## MARINA25

Jesam!! :Smile:

----------


## argrh

> koliko dugo su oni kod kojih su se pojavile stanice spermatogeneze uzimali klomifen? mm je uzimao klomifen i andriol i po nalogu dr juce morao raditi s-gram.
> naravno,samo nule,ali je biolog koji je gledao uzorak rekao da su svi parametri savrseni (tipa viskozitet i ne znam sta jos sve) i da je stalno ocekivao da ce naci spermije u iducem krugu (radi po staroj skoli-pregleda uzorak p onekakvim krugovima,pojma nemam)
> 
> sad dr hoce punkciju,ja nisam bas za...voljela bih prvo menopur,pa onda punkciju...sta vi mislite?
> na svoju ruku smo uradili inhibin,cekamo nalaze u ponedjeljak.


ja pio klomifen točno 9 mjeseci i sad spermiogram kaze da ih ima 5.0mil/mil, nepijem klomifen već oko 10mj, ali sad pijem profertil pa ću ti uskoro i taj rezultat reći. Azoospermija bez stanica spermatogeneze, bez sertolijevih stanica, bez spermatozoida u početku, ali ću ponoviti, sve je individualno.

----------


## MARINA25

Angrh, nakon koliko vremena uzimanja klomifena su se pojavili spermiji?

----------


## argrh

> Angrh, nakon koliko vremena uzimanja klomifena su se pojavili spermiji?


već sam ti odgovarao,ali evo copy/paste: 
MARINA25
Nakon cca 2,5mjeseca Klomifena (ponedjeljkom,srijedom,petkom), prvi spermiogram kontrolni je pokazao da u nativnom ejakulatu nema spermija,ali u 1/10 taloga centrifugata se pojavilo 50-60 spermija pokretljivosti 50% osrednje do dobre. Nakon 3,5 mjeseca, u nativnom ejakulatu opet nista,ali je izvanredan porast testosterona (34,7) i opet u centrifugatu se pojavilo 30-ak spermija lošije pokretnih. Nakon 5 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu se pojavilo 0,5mil/ml spermija,nakon 8 mjeseci Klomifena, u nativnom ejakulatu ih je bilo 5.0mil/mil, poslije toga više nisam radio nijedan kontrolni spermiogram, a taj zadnji je bio u 8mj, pa smo išči u postupak ICSI.. Sad po savjetima dr pijem profertil, pa ću iza nove god uraditi još jedan kontrolni spermiogram i vidjeti rezultat nakon njegove (profertil) terapije da li ima još "većeg" pomaka...
lijep pozdrav

----------


## MARINA25

Da, sorry!!   :Smile:

----------


## edinas

Angrh, kakvi su ti hormoni bili?

----------


## BigBlue

dobili smo nalaze mm (opstruktivna)

testosteron - 22.45
prolaktin - 190,60
LH - 6,59
FSH - 2,99

Sad čekamo mišljenje za daljnje pretrage.

Svi pričaju o problematičnom visokom FSH; a šta je s niskim? Nije ispod minimuma (1,5), ali...

----------


## boss

koliko sam ja skontala da je bolje nizi fsh nego visi, jer nizi se moze terapijom popraviti. kod mog je fsh jos nizi 2,1 pa svi su rekli da je to ok nalaz, i optimisticni da se da popraviti.

----------


## BigBlue

> koliko sam ja skontala da je bolje nizi fsh nego visi, jer nizi se moze terapijom popraviti. kod mog je fsh jos nizi 2,1 pa svi su rekli da je to ok nalaz, i optimisticni da se da popraviti.


tnx, mi još čekamo na mišljenje i eventualnu terapiju. TESE je u veljači...
da vidiš koji koktel vitamina i minerala mu kombiniram; veli da je kao kokoš - samo zoba  :Grin:

----------


## boss

ja svog trujem , posto pije 4 tablete svaki dan + inekcije, jos na to med sa dodacima , sva sreca pa mu je to sve doktor prepisao pa se ne osjecam odgovornom za njegovu jetru. mada mi nije jasno sto radite tese, valjda bi trebali tesa posto je opstruktivna u pitanju?

----------


## BigBlue

> mada mi nije jasno sto radite tese, valjda bi trebali tesa posto je opstruktivna u pitanju?


ustvari, očekivali smo da će raditi mesu, ali ispalo je ovako...
još čekamo da se jave iz praga s info o dodatnim pretragama (za mm nešto i za oboje zbog anestezije), pa imamo pitanja i oko tese

----------


## tuzna

nakon 3 mjeseca klomifena i  andriola kod mm inhibin sa 25 porastao na 57!  :Smile:

----------


## edinas

mi se nadamo pomaku posle terapije.  ima o jos 2 ipo mjeseca pa raditi ponovo hormone i spermogram

----------


## BigBlue

> nakon 3 mjeseca klomifena i  andriola kod mm inhibin sa 25 porastao na 57!


 :Smile:  ajde malo lijepih vijesti za početak dana

----------


## boss

tuzna kod vas samo sto nisu proplivali, cestitamo i nadam se da ce uskoro bar par komada isplivati van :Klap: 
big blu koliko vidim da ides u postupak kad i ja.

----------


## Polo

Ja sam sad nakon svih pretraga (spermiogram, punkcija testisa, urolog, uzv testisa, hormonske slike - lh, fsh, testosteron) naručen od strane urologa kod endrokrinologa, pa me zanima kakve tu pretrage mogu očekivati? i ako netko ima iskustva dali da idem na VV ili negdje drugdje? Hvala unaprijed!!!

----------


## tuzna

nije mi samo jasno kako nakon andriola testosteron mm i free nisu skocili nebu pod oblake,jer je njegov T uvijek bio jako blizu donje granice,a sad, 3 mjesce anakon andriola i klomifena(andriol je testosterone) nalazi su sljedeci:

Testosteron   4,36   (2,49-8,36)
free testosteron   8,95 (4,25-30,37)

----------


## vulkan

Samo sam vam htjela reći da sam danas čitala u novinama novi naćin liječenja kod azospermije tj.ima nade ali nije još počela primjena čekaju licencu!radi se o tome da se radi biopsija testisa pod lokalnom anestezijom gdje se uzimaju uzorci tkiva na par mjesta u kojima ima zalutalih spermija,minimalno 1o tako nešto ih ima u jednom dijelu tkiva.da li je netko čuo za to?

----------


## BigBlue

> big blu koliko vidim da ides u postupak kad i ja.


 :Smile:  ajde možda popijemo i kavu; ja sam oko 9.2. u Pragu, pošaljem ti pp

----------


## Kadauna

> Samo sam vam htjela reći da sam danas čitala u novinama novi naćin liječenja kod azospermije tj.ima nade ali nije još počela primjena čekaju licencu!radi se o tome da se radi biopsija testisa pod lokalnom anestezijom gdje se uzimaju uzorci tkiva na par mjesta u kojima ima zalutalih spermija,minimalno 1o tako nešto ih ima u jednom dijelu tkiva.da li je netko čuo za to?


čitala Vulkan i ja isti članak - ako je to taj u Jutarnjem i na dnevniku Nove TV bio prilog o tome....................

Ja nisam znala da se u Hrvatskoj nije radila biopsija testisa..., šta ste onda uopće je radilo? Punkcija testisa? 

Ovo u svakom slučaju je napredak za liječenje muške neplodnosti, odnosno azospermije u Hrvatskoj........... Nadam se da će čim prije dobiti od Ministarstva sve potrebne dozvole - oko 50 ili 60 takvih zahvata godišnje bi mogli napraviti, pogledaj ako  hoćeš dnevnik NoveTV, bilo negdje pri kraju 
http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-1280.html

----------


## anddu

Vidila sam i ja prilog, ali nisam baš shvatila gdje i tko to otvara, odnos čeka licencu? Ima netko info, pisalo je samo medicinski fakultet. I ja sam kadauna mislila da se radi biopsija u nekim klinikama, to je tese ako sam dobro skužila

----------


## tuzna

cure i decki  :Wink: ,nesto se ne sjecam da l smo spominjali,ali ja bih da vam kazem jos jednu vijest
dakle,u Sarajevu,od januara, pored Bahceci klinike,svoje predstavnistvo otvara i JInemed klinika.takode klinika iz Turske(istanbul) , i ja sma o njoj citala na nekom engleskom forumu,zene od tamo idu u tu kliniku masovno....
cula sma prije neki dan za tu kliniku i poslala mail,pitala da l su uopste to iste klinike(kad sma tek istrazivala o Bahceci klinici,neko mi je bio rekao da su Jinemed i Bahceci iste klinike,ali nisu)) i evo odgovora:
"Postovanje,

ovo su odgovori na vasa pitanja:

1.Bahceci i Jinemed su zasebne, odvojene klinike.
2.Sa radom pocinjemo u januaru.
3.Da, radimo micro TESE,cijena je 1000 eura
4.vrsimo  in vitro oplodnje,ukljucujuci i lijekove cijena je 3000 eura, kao i  embrio zamrzavanje koje je zasebno, cijena 250 eura.

Ujedno da vas informisemo da  profesor dolazi 24 decembra (subota), tako da mozete  i zakazati sastanak istog dana.

Molimo Vas da posaljete svoj kontakt telefon


Srdacan pozdrav"

dakle,ako nekome treba mail adresa,evo i nje:
ebrubasara@gmail.com

nadam se da cu pomoci azoo parovima,konacno u nasoj okolini neko ko radi microTESE....

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje evo da se i vama javim.. Kod mog dragog je bilo prvo azoo, pa iza toga oligoastenoteratoozospermija i sad opet azoo.. Imao je do nedavno 15 000 000, sad 3% progresivni, a sad opet nista, ovo je za poluditi vise neznam sta cu, nismo jos dosli do mpo..Jer stalno mu se mjenja spermiogram, a ja nikako se rojesiti cin 1.. MOLIM VAS ZA SAVJET...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Hedoniza kako ste dospeli do oligoastenoteratoozospermije? Jeste radili nalaze hormona, genetike itd? Terapije, vitamini ....???
Jeste mozda zaledili ista kad je bila oligoastenoteratoospermije? (ne znam ni da napisem ovu rec)
Bas bedak  :Sad:

----------


## hedoniza

Pozdrav, zasto bas mi.. Odgovor ti je ti je jako jednostavan- Nismo apsolutno nista koristili... Od 4mj ove godine do 9mj- bila je dg/ azoo.. Onda od 9mj do ovog zadnjeg nazalaza bila je oligo sa 3% progresivnih.. Nismo nista zaledili neznam di to i mogu jer u vv gdje mi idemo ne zaleduju.. Kazem ti mi jos nismo ni usli u postupak mpo, a cinimi se da necemo jos jer meni se cin 1 nije povukao..

----------


## MARINA25

Kod nas ista situacija kao kod hedonize. Ostvarili smo trudnoću , ali nažalost spontani u 10 tt. Nedavno kada smo htjeli krenuti na postupak , opet nema sperme :Sad: 
Sutra ćemo vaditi inhibin b. Držite nam fige!!   :Smile:

----------


## Polo

Marina ful mi je zao. Hedoniza, od siječnja 2012. počinje zamrzavanje na Rebru kod dr. Ježeka, pa ako dođe do kojeg spermića, može se zamrznuti. Nažalost ja sa neop. azoo imam male šanse jer nema spermatogeneze, visoki hormon fsh (15,9), a nizak testasteron (9,7). Sad sam na tribestanu, cinku, selenu i ace vitaminima pa što bude. Veliki pozz!!!

----------


## hedoniza

A morat cemo kad je ovakva situacija, sve nam se poremetilo u zadnje vrijeme.. I moji i njegovi nalazi.. Valjda ce biti boljee.. A mm tvrdoglavi sve vice placebo o vitaminima, majko moja cudan li je...

----------


## edinas

kako su se vasi muzevi osjecali kad su primali hormonsku terapiju?

----------


## boss

hedoniza pojavice se oni ponovo , a sledeci put zamrznite kad se pojave.
edinas  mom samo utrne ruka u koju prima inekciju i malo ga ziga srce mada mislim da nije to od toga, moj vec oko mjesec dana prima terapiju i nema nikakvih promjena tj nesto da mu se promjenilo u organizmu mada mu se sperma jedino promjenila.

----------


## edinas

Dokotr hoce da poveca terapiju sa 1ml na 1.5ml  I opet za 2 sedmice da radi nalaze hormona a za 6 sedmica spermogram.

----------


## miksa

evo ovako sa vam ja mogu reci iz mog iskustva,imam azoo, fsh povisen oko 17 imam delicije u azfc regionu rce je o nedostatku nekog gena, inhibin b isop granice oko 11 ,urolog mi je rekao da nema nista od toga,kao netrebam dzabe raditi biopsiju verovatno nista nece naci,a ja procitao da jedino u tom regionu azfc jedino ima neke sanse da se nadju spermici,i raspitao sam se postoje do 10 posto sansi tako d ima nade ,a hteo sam vam jos nesto reci u srbiji rade biopsaiju svuda i kosta ok 250 e i zamrzavankje spermica kosta oko 150 e tako da je to jedino resenje za mene ,radicu biopsiju na prolece pa vam javljam dali su mi nasli nesto,nikad ne odustajte jer i kad vam kazu da nema sansi ,one uvek postoje ,inace imam 27 god i zelim dete sa mojom zenicom 28 god...pozzz svima si sretno u borbi protiv neplodnosti drzite se zajedno jedino cete tako uspeti

----------


## edinas

boss kakvu terapiju prima tm

----------


## Polo

Svim pravim forumašima katoličke vjere te ostalim kršćanima koji danas slave, od srca zelim čestit i blagoslovljen Božić. I da nam dragi Bog podari ono što najviše želimo - malog bebača  :Wink:

----------


## MARINA25

Polo, pridružujem se čestitkama.   :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

Sve najbolje za ovaj Božic želim i puno malih bebica..

----------


## boss

sretan bozic i da vasim momcima donese puno spermatozoida .
miksa nema odustajanja samo naprijed u borbu, jer samo uporni pobjedjuju.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> evo ovako sa vam ja mogu reci iz mog iskustva,imam azoo, fsh povisen oko 17 imam delicije u azfc regionu rce je o nedostatku nekog gena, inhibin b isop granice oko 11 ,urolog mi je rekao da nema nista od toga,kao netrebam dzabe raditi biopsiju verovatno nista nece naci,a ja procitao da jedino u tom regionu azfc jedino ima neke sanse da se nadju spermici,i raspitao sam se postoje do 10 posto sansi tako d ima nade ,a hteo sam vam jos nesto reci u srbiji rade biopsaiju svuda i kosta ok 250 e i zamrzavankje spermica kosta oko 150 e tako da je to jedino resenje za mene ,radicu biopsiju na prolece pa vam javljam dali su mi nasli nesto,nikad ne odustajte jer i kad vam kazu da nema sansi ,one uvek postoje ,inace imam 27 god i zelim dete sa mojom zenicom 28 god...pozzz svima si sretno u borbi protiv neplodnosti drzite se zajedno jedino cete tako uspeti


Cao Miksa,
Mozda si trebao da proveris kakav ti je testosteron, ako je nizak da potrazis neku terapiju pre biopsije. Tako ces povecati sanse na bipsiji. U pravu si azfc ima sanse za pronalazak spermica.

----------


## miksa

hvala  :Smile:  testosteron mi je 5,72,na donjoj granici je u normali, fsh 18,2 Lh 8,65 prolaktin 227 jedino je on ok i inhibin b je 13,8 , inhibin b luce testisi tj, sertolijeve celije,to znaci da spermogeneza postoji ali da je negde u prekidu sad  zavisi do kog nivoa ide ,kome bih trebao da se obratim da popravim malo te hormone pre biopsije,s obzirom da mi je urolog rekao da odustanem kao nemam nikakve sanse,ali sanse uvek postoje makar one bile i male ,a moja jedina je biopsija ,sta jos moze da utice da se popravi rezultat biopsije?

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> evo ovako sa vam ja mogu reci iz mog iskustva,imam azoo, fsh povisen oko 17 imam delicije u azfc regionu rce je o nedostatku nekog gena, inhibin b isop granice oko 11 ,urolog mi je rekao da nema nista od toga,kao netrebam dzabe raditi biopsiju verovatno nista nece naci,a ja procitao da jedino u tom regionu azfc jedino ima neke sanse da se nadju spermici,i raspitao sam se postoje do 10 posto sansi tako d ima nade ,a hteo sam vam jos nesto reci u srbiji rade biopsaiju svuda i kosta ok 250 e i zamrzavankje spermica kosta oko 150 e tako da je to jedino resenje za mene ,radicu biopsiju na prolece pa vam javljam dali su mi nasli nesto,nikad ne odustajte jer i kad vam kazu da nema sansi ,one uvek postoje ,inace imam 27 god i zelim dete sa mojom zenicom 28 god...pozzz svima si sretno u borbi protiv neplodnosti drzite se zajedno jedino cete tako uspeti


Miksa, i moj muž ima potpuno istu dijagnozu koju smo saznali tek nakon četiri godine, nakon svih ostalih pretraga i nakon hektolitara ispijenog čaja, raznoraznih vitamina i pripravaka. Da, i ja sam čitala da ako je mikrodelecija u c regiji, da onda postoji 10% mogućnosti da se nađu spermiji biopsijom. Mi smo bili kod genetičara i on nam je rekao da je to samo podatak iz literature, ali da on u praksi ne zna niti za jedan par koji s takvom dijagnozom ima dijete. Inače, ako se već upuštaš u sve to, moraš znati da bi eventualno muško dijete naslijedilo isti taj gen, tj. da bi i ono bilo neplodno, a budući da nitko od nas to ne želi priuštiti svom sinu, znači da prije oplodnje morate ići na predimlantacijsku dijagnostiku kojom bi se utvrdio spol embrija i vratile bi se samo curice. To se recimo u Hrvatskoj ne radi, za Srbiju ne znam, ali sigurno se radi u Pragu i Gentu. Mog muža je androlog isto poslao na biopsiju, i on bi to mogao napraviti na uputnicu i zamrznuti spermije jer se odnedavno to može i kod nas (na Rebru rade biopsiju, a zamrzavaju na Šalati), ali to nam sada nema smisla kad ne rade tu dijagnostiku. Samo bi ga za bezveze rezali. Trenutno se odmaramo i ne radimo ništa po tom pitanju, važne odluke donosit ćemo nakon Nove godine. Tebi želim sreću i javi kako je prošla biopsija.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> čitala Vulkan i ja isti članak - ako je to taj u Jutarnjem i na dnevniku Nove TV bio prilog o tome....................
> 
> Ja nisam znala da se u Hrvatskoj nije radila biopsija testisa..., šta ste onda uopće je radilo? Punkcija testisa? 
> 
> Ovo u svakom slučaju je napredak za liječenje muške neplodnosti, odnosno azospermije u Hrvatskoj........... Nadam se da će čim prije dobiti od Ministarstva sve potrebne dozvole - oko 50 ili 60 takvih zahvata godišnje bi mogli napraviti, pogledaj ako  hoćeš dnevnik NoveTV, bilo negdje pri kraju 
> 
> http://videoteka.novatv.hr/multimedia/dnevnik-1280.html


Radila se biopsija testisa, recimo na Svetom duhu (tako nam rekao androlog), ali se tkivo nije zamrzavalo, dakle biopsija je bila samo u dijagnostičke svrhe što za muškarce s azoospermijom nema smisla. Od početka prosinca ove godine konačno se tkivo zamrzava na Šalati (naravno, ako se nađu spermiji).

----------


## miksa

danijela, znam da se prenosi na sina, ali meni nije jasno kako sam ja nasledio od oca a imam i rodjenog brata oboje smo dobijeni prirodno,e sad ja se raspitao kod geneticara i rekla mi je da se ne prenosi 100 % ,nego 50 % znaci da moj brat mozda nije nasledio ,jos se nije proveravao ali hoce uskoro,tako da mi je rekla da ne mora znaciti da sin sigurno nasledjuje ,al opet nek ja dobijem normalnog sina ,jer ako ga ja dobijem ,,onda ce i on imati sanse da dobije svoje, a i tehnologija ce biti mnogo bolja za 20 god. Nemojte cekati spermici mogu biti zamrnuti i do 5 god,daj boze da vam nadju  a ostalo cete lako, u svakom slucaju javljam sta god saznam novo...pozz

----------


## little ivy

DanijelaDanči i Miksa....i mm ima identicnu dijagnozu.što da vam kažem...radio je jednom tesu u pragu i nista,sada razmisljamo o istanbulu i micro,dok ne prokockamo sve mogucnosti nema stajanja.......sretnoooooooooo

Sretni blagdani svima

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> hvala  testosteron mi je 5,72,na donjoj granici je u normali, fsh 18,2 Lh 8,65 prolaktin 227 jedino je on ok i inhibin b je 13,8 , inhibin b luce testisi tj, sertolijeve celije,to znaci da spermogeneza postoji ali da je negde u prekidu sad  zavisi do kog nivoa ide ,kome bih trebao da se obratim da popravim malo te hormone pre biopsije,s obzirom da mi je urolog rekao da odustanem kao nemam nikakve sanse,ali sanse uvek postoje makar one bile i male ,a moja jedina je biopsija ,sta jos moze da utice da se popravi rezultat biopsije?


Obavezno se obrati reproduktivnom endokrinologu za hormonsku terapiju. Koliko ja znam u Beogradu su najbolji Svetlana Vujovic i Slobodan Radulovic.
Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Miksa, nama su genetičar i endokrinolog objasnili da kad se kaže da je mikrodelecija y kromosoma genetski problem, to ne znači da je to naslijeđeno, jer neplodnost se ne može naslijediti, ako je otac očigledno plodan, već je tijekom začeća došlo do mutacije gena na y kromosomu, a y kromosom je onaj koji određuje muški spol i koji je odgovoran za reprodukciju. S druge strane, ako se malo počneš baviti genetikom (a ja jesam ponukana ovim problemom, a i još u srednjoj školi obožavala sam genetiku u četvrtom razredu), onda je očigledno da se ova mutacija prenosi 100% i zato mi nije jasno kako vam je genetičar rekao da se prenosi 50% (mislim, bilo bi divno da je tako). Naime, majka ima dva x kromosoma (xx), a otac ima x i y kromosom (xy). Ako se spoje majčin x i očev x, dijete će biti žensko. Ako se spoje majčin x i očev y, dijete će biti muško i to su jedine dvije kombinacije koje postoje. Dakle, muški potomak nasljeđuje upravo onaj očev y kromosom na kojem se nalazi mikrodelecija i logično je da onda nasljeđuje i tu mikrodeleciju. Naravno, to nije moguće prirodnim putem, već samo potpomognutom oplodnjom. Ako imate teoriju kojom ćete me razuvjeriti, bila bih vrlo sretna, no znanost je znanost i teško je protiv nje. 
Inače, i ja mislim da se time ne trebamo opterećivati jer će za 20-25 godina sigurno naći način za liječenje ovog problema jer i sad vidimo da mi imamo puno više mogućnosti od parova prije 10-15 godina.
Little Ivy i Miksa, a i svi ostali, mislite li da ima smisla prije biopsije piti tribestan i bioastin ili neke druge pripravke, ako je u pitanju mikrodelecija y kromosoma. Naime, mnogi kažu to je genetika i tu nema pomoći. Ako se ipak nešto događa, događat će se sa i bez dodataka.
Što se tiče hormonske terapije, ona navodno ne pomaže muškarcima s visokim fsh kao što su Miksa i MM. Opet kažem, ako me razuvjerite u tome, bit ću presretna.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Little Ivy, je li tvoj muž pio ikakve čajeve, tribestan, vitamine i slično? Jel vama nisu ništa našli biopsijom?

----------


## Malena1988

Uradili smo danas biopsiju tesisa, nista nisu pronasli...  :Sad:

----------


## Malena1988

Ako neko ima predlog sta dalje, neka kaze. Da napomenem, svi rezultati su mu dobri, nismo dobili nikakvu terapiju, jer doktor kaze da nema smisla da uzima bilo sta kad ni jedan spermatozoid nije pronadjen. Sutra idemo kod urologa , pa cemo da vidimo sta ce on da kaze.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Malena, žao mi je. Znam da je svaki takav rezultat veliko razočaranje, ali budite podrška jedno drugome i zapamtite da je važno da imate jedno drugo. Kad smo mm i ja saznali dijagnozu, on mi je tužno rekao:"Ti sad nikad nećeš biti trudna zbog mene." Ja sam mu odgovorila da se ja za njega nisam udala zbog djece, nego zato što ga volim. I rekla sam mu kako god da bude, da ćemo sve proći zajedno. I tako već četiri godine sve prolazimo zajedno, ali i živimo, putujemo, radujemo se i plačemo, sve zajedno. Našli smo sreću i u nekim drugim stvarima, ali i dalje se borimo i istražujemo, a na kraju će sve tako i tako biti onako kako mora biti.

Ne znam jeste li probali s tribestanom i bioastinom ili s čajem gospodina Mije. Jedna od forumašica napisala je da je to njezinom mužu pomoglo da nađu plivače, a dva puta prije toga na biopsiji nisu našli ništa. Sretno i samo hrabro dalje...

----------


## Malena1988

Ja zaista ne znam sta da mislim ni na koju stranu da krenem. On nije koristio nikakvu terapiju osim Klomifena, a dr nije pominjao da za neko vreme opet radimo biopsiju, samo je reko "Pa, vi imate dvadsetak godina, mladi ste, razmislite o usvajanju ili donaciji, ili se jednostavno pomirite sa cinjenicom da necete moci da imate bebu. Mada, opet, ja vam sve to kazem na osnovu trenutnih rezulteta, ne treba da odustajete". Pa, sad mi treba da budemo pametni i razmisljamo sta da radimo?! Jos je predlozio da za jedno 6 meseci uradimo i neku histo patolosku biopsiju nemam pojma za sta ona sluzi, ali valjda da se otkrije uzrok azoospermije. I naravno da nije imao odgovor na moje pitanje kako je sve ovo moguce kad su mu rezultati dobri, kad mu je Inhibin B koji navodno pokazuje da li se spermatozoidi stvatraju ili ne 59.5 a ref.vred. od 50-250. I tako sve mi je crno da crnje ne moze biti...

----------


## Polo

Malena. ja sam radio punkciju - rezultat - 0, a to je radio i tvoj muž. Biopsija je operativni zahvat gdje se komadić testisa uzima i u njemu se traže spermići - to ne želim ni pod razno. Imam visok fsh (15,9), a nizak testasteron (10,0), ali vidim da mi pomaže tribestan i ace-cink-selen vitamini barem po pitanju izgleda sperme i zdravlja. Zato ne posustajte i probajte razne opcije prije bilo kakve operacije!!!

----------


## boss

joj malena drzi se , ja sam bila uvjerena da ce biti nesto na biopsiji. nemojte odustajati ima parova kojima je bilo isto tako nista na prvoj biopsili pa su na drugoj uspjeli naci nesto. samo mi nije jasno kad ga je vec sjeckao sto odmah nije uzeo i uzorak za histo patolosku provjeru, nego ce ga opet pod noz. imate sad sest mjeseci probajte sa nekom hormonalnom terapijom, skupljajte pare  pa u sarajevo kod onih iz turske sto dolaze otidjite bar na konsultacije mozda vam oni uspiju nekako pomoci

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Malena, je li tvoj muž radio genetske pretrage, kariogram i mikrodelecije y kromosoma? To stvarno mora biti frustrirajuće kad su svi nalazi dobri, pa i oni hormonalni, a spermija nema. I da zaključimo, je li TM radio punkciju ili biopsiju? Jesu li ga boli ili su ga rezali? Ako je radio samo punkciju, onda još ima šanse za biopsiju.

----------


## Malena1988

Ovako imali smo zakazanu punkciju, koja je otkazana, jer je dr reko da epididemus nije bas dobro razvijen i da je bolje da radimo biopsiju. A na UZ pise da je epididemus dobar, pa ti sad vidi?! Radili su mu biopsiju, pod totalnom anestezijom, vadili su tkivo nekakvom iglom i rekli da nema nista. A sad od rezultata... Hormoni dobri, UZ testisa dobar, spermokultura dobra, bris na hlamidiju, miko i ureaplazmu negativni, kariotip dobar, antispermatozoidna antitela dobra, mikrodeleciju nismo radili jer se kod nas ne radi, a tu analizu nam niko nije ni trazio kao i polovinu ovih koje smo radili, mi smo to na svoju ruku, jer su mee tako savetovali na raznim forumima i HVALA im na tome. A, da Inhibin B 59.5 a ref.vred. 50-250. Valjda sam vam sve napisala... Javicu vam sta ce urolog da kaze imamo veceras u 19h zakazano kod njega.

----------


## tuzna

malena,mikrodeldeciju mozete odraditi z anekih 100e u Helix labu u BG(posaljes bukalni bris,ili odes do njih,super su profesionalni) 
cek,zar se ne radi punkcija iglom,a biopsijap odrazumijeva rez na testisima(bar je tako kod mm bilo)?

----------


## tuzna

a,testosteron?kakav je on?je li blizu donje granice?

----------


## MARINA25

Inhibin b nije ispod donje granice, pa kako je moguće da  biopsijom onda nije nađeno ništa?

----------


## lina2

pozdrav svima. mm nažalost također ima azoospermiju. hormoni mu nisu ok, povišen fsh 22. radili punkciju,ali nažalost ništa. preporučili nam biopsiju na rebru. u kontaktu sa rebrom, saznali da se to još ne radi kod nas, barem za sad, iako se navodno to može raditi od 01.12.2011. da li možda netko ima noviju informaciju.

----------


## Malena1988

Upravo sam dosla od urologa... On nam je reko da je njemu odradjena aspiraciona biopsija, znaci, koliko sam razumela, iglom je izvucen uzorak i u njemu nije bilo spermatozoida. ALI, nisu mu uzeli tkivo STO JE VEOMA BITNO jer u tkivu moze da se vidi da li ima bar neki pocetni oblik spermatozoida ili kako se to vec zove. To je valjda histo-patoloska biopsija. To cemo za jedno 2 meseca da radimo. Ako tu bude necega, onda se uzima hormonska terapija, pa se radi punkcija ili biopsija kako bi se NADAM SE nasli spermatozoidi. Malo mi je lakse jer znam da ovo nije kraj, i malo mnogo sam razocarana u dr kog kog smo juce bili. Ako neko ima neki predlog, savet ili ako je neko kroz ovo prosao neke mi pise...

----------


## Malena1988

Niko nema pojma kako je i inhibin dobar a nema nicega. FSH 6.7 (0-15), LH 0.90 (1-10), Testosteron 7.3 (3-10), Prolaktin 170 (45-375), Inhibin B 59.5 (50-250). Napisala sam van rezultate, mislim da su ovi najbitniji. Do pre 2 sata sam bila 1000000% ubedjena da je njemu estradiol malo nizi, a ustvari je to  LH.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> pozdrav svima. mm nažalost također ima azoospermiju. hormoni mu nisu ok, povišen fsh 22. radili punkciju,ali nažalost ništa. preporučili nam biopsiju na rebru. u kontaktu sa rebrom, saznali da se to još ne radi kod nas, barem za sad, iako se navodno to može raditi od 01.12.2011. da li možda netko ima noviju informaciju.


Lina, dobro došla na ovaj forum i što prije otišla, to je ono što želim svima pa i sebi. Do tada pomagat ćemo si i bodriti jedni druge. MM isto ima povišen fsh i isto mu punkcijom nisu našli ništa. Što se tiče biopsije i bolje da to niste odmah napravili, za to uvijek ima vremena, a ovako možda prije možete pokušati s tribestanom, bioastinom i vitaminima kako biste povećali mogućnost da se nešto nađe biopsijom. Nas su isto poslali na Rebro rekavši da se tamo biopsija radi od 1.12., a da se tkivo zamrzava na Šalati i eto nisam znala da je to dezinformacija. Mi nekako tu biopsiju stalno odgađamo. Je li TM radio kariogram i mikrodeleciju y kromosoma. Ako nije, neka to obavezno napravi prije biopsije. To se radi na Rebru na običnu uputnicu liječnika opće prakse, radi se o običnom vađenju krvi i ne košta ništa. Savjetujem i svim ostalim muškarcima s azoospermijom da to što prije naprave jer taj nalaz može odgovoriti na mnoga pitanja.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Malena, tm je dakle radio punkciju i zato imaš poptpuno pravo biti optimistična jer slijedi još biopsija, a prije toga raspitajte se postoji li ikakva terapija koja bi pomogla. Prelistaj malo ovaj forum unazad, prije otprilike dvije godine bilo je pozitivnih slučajeva da su nekima biopsijom našli plivače, a punkcijom ih nije bilo. I dajte, javite se svi vi koji ste imali pozitivna iskustva jer već dugo vremena na ovom forumu nije bilo pozitivnih vijesti. 
Želimo pozitivno raspoloženi ući u novu godinu!!!

----------


## Malena1988

Vise ne znam ni ja sta su mu radili. Na otpusnoj listi pise TESA X 2, sto znaci da je na oba testisa radjeno to nesto. A i u izvestaju pise da je kod pacijenta sproveden postupak biopsije testisa i da tom prilikom nista nije nadjeno. Mada, koliko sam ja razumela naseg urologa ostaje jos histipatoloska biopsija gde ce oni da otvore testise i da uzmu tkivo, pa da vide da li tu ima bar nesto. Ne znam ni ja. I jos je reko da ce tom prilikom da pogleda i epidideme da vidi da ne postoji neki urodjeni defekt.

----------


## dola

MM je napravio biopsiju u rujnu na sv.duhu i rezultat je bio nula. naša mpo dokt.je rekla neka u 12.mj. ponovi spermiogram jer je ipak u dva spermiograma prije biopsije bilo par spermija, i eto ovaj put smo ih izvukli čak 4  :Smile:  no, kako u ovoj krasnoj državi nije ništa jednostavno, pa umjesto da se mogu smrznuti ti spermiji kad je pravo čudo da ih i ima, kad i ako krenemo u postupak icsi,možemo se samo nadati da će i tad biti koji...

----------


## miksa

danijela hvala ,znam sve to sam skapirao sto se tice gena,moj otac je prelezao zauske kad je bio mali zato ja sad imam delecije y hromozoma,ljudi geni jesu bitni,ali je meni posle samo dva spermograma ustanovljena azoo i to u roku od 5 dana, dali je to moguce sa sigurnoscu tvrditi??? ima lljudi koji imaju i oligosperm. a isto imaju mikrodelicije Y hromozoma ,sto znaci da i mi mozemo popraviti sa azoo na olig. barem ja tako mislim ,jer geni sluze da luce neke proteine ,a ako mi sami unosimo dovoljno tih proteina koji su potrebni za spermogenezu,verovatno ce ona biti bolja tako da je veca sansa da se pronadje neki ponavljam da ja imam azfc regionu nedostatak gena sto znaci da se spermogeneza odvija do nekog stepena,a losi su mi inhibin b i testosteron ta dva hormona su najbitnija  jer oni stvaraju spermice a ne FSH i Lh oni samo stimuliraju ova dva hormona da se proizvode,a svi znamo da se testosteron moze popraviti terapijom...a sto se tiice malene1988 i nenog m ,biopsiju treba raditi iz oba testisa da se proveri jer je moguce da u jednom ima spermica a u drugom ne... ne odustajte, nema predaje i nemoj da se vasi muzevi plase koliko boli jer je svaki psihicki bol mnogo jaci nego fizicki

----------


## MARINA25

Evo stigao i nalaz inhibina b za mm i rezultat je 143.4
Kemičarka,inače izvrsna žena , koja me iznenadila vlastitim savjetima smatra da je to normalna proizvodnja. Hormoni inače svi ok.Dijagnoza azoospermija , samo ponekad oligoasthenozoospermia.
Sada smo pronašli još jednu stvar koja bi mogla utjecat na spermije-prekomjerna količina masnoće i šećera u krvi.Do sada nam nitko nije ukazao na to.Sada slijede pretrage po tom pitanju i dovođenje u normale tog segmenta, jer po svemu ostalom(genetske pretrage- kariogram , mikrodelecija y kromosoma, ) hormoni fsh, lh , testosteron, inhibin ) je ok.
Naručili smo se u homeopatha Majatića na kompletan pregled.

----------


## dola

marina25, je li tm imao možda operaciju spuštanja testisa u djetinjstvu. mm su to radili kad je imao nekih 5-6 godina i doktori su nam rekli da je najvjerojatnije to uzrok azoo (prekasno su ga operirali) jer je sve drugo o.k.

----------


## MARINA25

Ne , svekrva kaže da nije, da su mu se testis normalno spustili.

----------


## hedoniza

> marina25, je li tm imao možda operaciju spuštanja testisa u djetinjstvu. mm su to radili kad je imao nekih 5-6 godina i doktori su nam rekli da je najvjerojatnije to uzrok azoo (prekasno su ga operirali) jer je sve drugo o.k.


Pozdrav Dola, evo ja ti imam tu situaciju zbog kasno operiranog kriptohizma, meni ti je isto kao i u Marine to da imamo cas azoo, cas oligoo... Samo mi jedino nismo vadili taj inhibin b, sve ostala je u redu osim sta mu je u ejukulatu e.colli, i malo mu je leukociti bili granicni.. sad smo na azoo i vidit cemo za mjesec ipo dana da odemo ponovo na pregled, a morat cu i ja.. Mi smo na samom pocetku..

----------


## tuzna

> Evo stigao i nalaz inhibina b za mm i rezultat je 143.4


 marina,a koje su ref. vrije.?

----------


## MARINA25

Mm ima 30 godina.
 Vrijednosti- od 20-29 godina ,trebalo bi biti od 125-225
a od 30-44 bi trebalo biti od 80-220

Mi smo zadovoljni.

----------


## Malena1988

Marina25 bas mi je drago sto mu je Inhibin dobar. MM je 59.5 a ima 27 god. Mi smo taj nalaz radili privatno i tu pise da su ref.vred. od 50 do 250, mada sam ja na netu nasla podatak da se ref,vred.postavljaju u zavisnosti od godina. MM je proveravao i secer i to mu je OK. Nego da li bi bilo dobro da on krene da pije piskavicu? Ili ako znate za nesto drugo recite...? Mene je strah da mu dam nesto da pije da mu se ne bi poremetili hormoni. Klomifen je pio 2meseca. Mozda ne bi bilo lose da krene da pije opet do te biopsije. Sta vi mislite?

----------


## MARINA25

Malena, ne znam ti za klomifen. Mm ga je pio 2.5 mjeseca. Napravit ćemo spermiogram u ponedjeljak, ali prvi spermiogram  nakon 2.5 je pokazao 0.Ne znam stvarno više... :Shock: Meni nije jasno kako netko može imat ok inhibin i 0 soermija.
Nadam se da će se ovaj put pojaviti nešto spermija, provat ćemo i s tribestanom 2-3 mjeseca.

----------


## Malena1988

A, kakvi su mu hormoni? Ne znam koliko mi se cini imate dobre sanse zbog ovog inhibina koji je stvarno dobar....

----------


## MARINA25

Hormoni dobri, fsh 4.7, lh 4

----------


## dola

mm nije vadio taj inhibin b, nitko nam to nije rekao, hormoni i svi brisevi i slično su u redu

----------


## Malena1988

Nije ni nama niko reko, mada smo mi inhibin b, kariotip i antispermatozoidna antitela uradili na svoju ruku i poleteli smo od srece kad smo videli da su i ti rezultati dobri. Inhibin B je bio malo iznad donje granice, a on kao pokazuje da se spermatozoidi proizvode, kad ono na toj aspiracionoj punkciji nista.

----------


## MARINA25

Malena , draga u sličnoj smo situaciji.  :Sad:  
Mene tješi to što je mm imao sperme i smatram ako je inhibin skroz dobar , da bi se morala ponovno pojaviti, koristili smo profertil  5 mjeseci i bioastin 2 mjeseca uz vitamin c , folacin. Ubrzo ćemo na spermiogram, pa vidjeti što dalje.Ali smatram da mora postojati razlog za to (sve ok, a sperme nema).

----------


## Malena1988

Nama, nas urolog kaze da ne uzima nikakve lekove do te biopsije, a ja sam ipak za to da krene da pije bar neke vitamine, nego ne znam sta da mu dam. Mozda je mm inhibin bio nizak, pa se malo povecao jer je pio klomifen, ne znam stvarno. Ja bi mu sad mozda dala da opet pije klomifen bar do te biopsije, al se plasim da mu dam na svoju ruku.... Mi smo spermogram radili ja mislim jedno 5 puta i svaki put same nule. Nego, ne znam da li sam vam rekla da sam tek pre neki dan videla da je njemu malo nizi LH, a ne esterogen kako sam mislila. Ma, bila sam ubedjena 1000000%. Mada vidim da dr ne pridaju tome neki veliki znacaj.

----------


## MARINA25

Mm je također uzimao klomifen i sada ja ne znam da li mu je on povećao inhibin ili ne. Sada mi je žao što nisam prije klomifena provjerila inhibin.
Smatram da lh ne igra neku veliku ulogu što je nizak , a mišljenje da ne treba uzimati nikakve vitamine mi je je totalno glupo, jer  s tim ne možeš naškoditi. Od sada prije svake terapije vitaminima, bilo čim....sam odlučila napraviti inhibin b i spermiogram , a također i nakon toga.Pozz!!

----------


## Malena1988

Pa, ja za taj LH bas ne znam nista, ali kad dr nista nije reko.... Nemam pojma, valjda oni znaju...

----------


## boss

vidim nazalost da se drustvo na azostatistici povecava.
moj dragi je dobio temperaturu samo nam je jos to falilo, tako da ako se i nesto krenulo proizvoditi od terapije mislim da je sad sistematcki unisteno. 2 mjeseca pred vto i na pola terapije uspio je dobiti temperaturu , tako da cu se iznenaditi ako i punkcijom nadju nesto, e bas nema srece.
malena bez obzira na sve mislim da tvoj momak bi trebao piti onaj koktel vitamina i minerala , to mu ne moze naskoditi al ako nista drugo bar ce mu imunitet poboljsati.
lina2 nazalost dobrodosla, i sto pre otisla sa ovog topica.

----------


## tuzna

ako sam ja dobro skuzila ,inhibin je direktni pokazatelj odvijanja spermatogeneze u testisima.
kazu da je sigurniji nego fsh.evo,mi mso dokaz da fsh nije pokazao pravo stanje,jer je normalan,a nema spermija,a inhibin je bio 25(min 50) i pokazao je bas stanje kakvo i jeste>(nema spermija ni u testisima,pokazal biopsija)
nakon proferila,nolvadexa,ezerexa 3 mjeseca,pa jos 3 klomifen i andriol,njegov inhibin je dosao do brojke 59(a min je,dakle,50) i prvi put je iznad donje granice.malo,ali je iznad.ali,i dalje nule na spermiogramu(ja se i ne nadam seprmijima u ejakulat,nadam se samo da se desilo nesto u testisma,da ce dole koji naci,svakako nam je microTESE sad najbliza) 
sad je na menopuru,pa cemo vidjet za koji m jesec kakav je inhibin i sta dalje.
mada,citala sam slucajeve kad je muz imao inhibin oko 80(a min je 50),a ni microTESEom nista niej nadeno.dakle,svako je slucaj za sebe.
ili recimo znam i ovaj slucaj:inhibin 33 i punkcijom jedan nepokretan spermij.onda terapija klomifen i andriol, inhibin oko 60,a biopsijom nista. ajde sa budi pametan u svemu tome!

----------


## MARINA25

Tužna, slažem se s tobom.Tm je počeo uzimati menopur, koja doza?

----------


## Malena1988

Tuzna, znas da sam pisala da je njemu inhibin 59.5, a aspiracionom punkcijom nista nije nadjeno. Videcemo sta ce biti kad se radi ova hirurska. Nego nama je urolog rekao da to tkivo koje oni uzimaju se koristi SAMO u dijagnosticke svrhe, znaci i ako ima necega to ne moze da se iskoristi. A,opet, citala sam na netu da ISCI moze da se radi sa spermatozoidima koji se  nadju u tkivu?!?!?! Da li je neko informisan o tome?

----------


## edinas

Utorak moj muz ide opet da radi hormone posto mu je dokotr povecao hormosku terapiju.

----------


## miksa

jeste Malena ISCI se moze raditi i sa tim ne sazrelim spermatozoidima,jer je to jedina sansa muskarcima da ostvare potomstvo koji imaju delicije azfc regionu, ako te zanima mozes procitati ovde http://www.doiserbia.nb.rs/img/doi/0...790804126R.pdf

----------


## little ivy

a gdje se u Hrv moze izvadit inhibin b i ko daje uputnicu?

----------


## MARINA25

Inhibin se može izvaditi samo u Zagrebu , u Vinogradarskoj i koliko smo mi razumili ne ide na uputnicu nego se plaća, 300 kuna, barem smo mi tako napravili.

----------


## Polo

Cure i dečki. ne očajavajte. Nema pravila kod azoospermije. Malo više imaju sreće oni sa opstruktivnom nego mi sa neopstruktivnom (sekretornom) azoospermijom. Kod mene nema spermatogeneze, pa sam počeo sa tribestanom i ace-selen-cink kapsulama i nadam se jednom spermiću. Ako to ne uspije idem na druge stvari i tako je to. Pošto smo već malo i stariji (ja 34 ona 28) ima i drugih opcija (donacija, usvajanje) jer obično poslije toga, par dobije  svoje dijete prirodnim putem...nevjerovatno ali istinito. Po meni je sve u našim preopterećenim glavama!!! A hrvatski liječnici su davno digli ruke od nas azoospermičara!!!

----------


## Malena1988

Pa, ja sad ne znam sta da radim. Ovde kod nas kad rade tu hirursku biopsiju, oni pregledaju tkivo i bace ga nezavisno da li ima ili nema spermatozoida. Ja to bas i ne razumem. Ne znam zasto ne iskoriste ako se nesto nadje. Znate li gde u Srbiji rade zamrzavanje? Mi ne znamo da li on ima problem sa mikrodelecijom y hromozoma. Lekari nas ubedjuju da nema potrebe da taj test radimo jer kako oni kazu on nema genetske predispozicije da ima problem sa tim...

----------


## boss

malena kad si odradila sve analize odradi i tu mikrodeleciju cisto da ste sigurni.

----------


## tuzna

znaci,malena,kod vas sam rade dijagnosticku biopsiju.uzimaju uzorak tkiva ,ali samo da bi mogli konkretno reci stanej testisa,ne i da bi eventualno nadene spermije koristili za VTO. i u BiH je tako (bilo do sad,sad dolaze 2 istanbulske klinike koje rade potpuno drugacije,osim toga,rade i microtese)

vani ne rade dijagnosticku, nego tkivo uzimaju najvise zbog toga sto zele tamo pronaci koji spermij za oplodnju,a ne samo da bi covjeku rekli kakvo mu je tkivo testisa, kakvi sjemeni kanalici itd.
dakle,ako odlucite na tese,ne idite u srbiju. evo,u BiH pocinju da rade 2 klinike iz ISTANBULA i one ce raditi zamrzavanje spermija,a niste daleko od BiH.  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

I MM su u Belgiji prvo radili dijagnosticku biopsiju,pa tek nakon nekog vremena(mozda mjesec-dva)radili punkciju kako bi isli na ICSI.Neznam je li to takva standardna procedura ili je mozda bila neka greska.Mozda moraju te spermije ili stanice u razlicitim fazama razvoja koje se otkriju u uzorcima tkiva dobijenih biopsijom da ispitaju pa da tek onda mogu reci ima li od njih kakve ''koristi'' :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Malena, mm isto nije imao genetske predispozicije za mikrodeleciju y kromosoma pa ju ipak ima. U njegovoj obitelji s muške strane apsolutno svi imaju djecu pa on ipak ne može imati. To nije nešto što se nasljeđuje, već je to mutacija kromosoma do koje dolazi prilikom začeća. Zato, napravite i tu pretragu da budete sigurni.

----------


## Malena1988

Napravicemo onda i to. Kod nas u Nisu to ne rade, ali mi je neko da li na ovom il nekom drugom forumu reko za jednu laboratoriju iz Beograda i reko mi je da mi mozemo da im posaljemo to odavde da ne idemo u BG. Nazvacu ih da pitam. A, ako neko ima kontakt te klinike koja se otvara neka mi posalje pa cu da ih nazovem i da se raspitam. Najvise se brinem da se ne desi da mi ovde odradimo to u dijagnosticke svrhe i da ih tu ima, a kad nam posle trebaju da ih nema nigde. Meni se cini da sam na nekom forumu procitala da to rade i u BG-u, mislim da je nesto privatno, al opet nisam bas sigurna...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Little Ivy, vidim da ni vama nitko nije rekao da vadite inhibin b, ni nama isto, a već četiri godine se borimo s ovom dijagnozom i ama baš ni jedan liječnik to nije spomenuo. Koliko mi se čini, u BiH i Srbiji liječnici se puno više trude oko azoospermije i pokušavaju dati razno razne terapije, a ovi naši samo kažu da nema pomoći i to je to.

----------


## postoji nada

Drago drustvo pozzdrav!!
Svima sve najbolje za Bozic i nek nam bude svima sretnija nova godina.
Nazalost ja bih se slozila sa Danijeladanci,doktore u HR,uopce nezanima azospermija,to jest za njih je to konacna dijagnoza.
Nama isto nije nitko spominjao niti inhibin,y-delecie,ma nist jedino kariogram kojeg smo napravili i ok je.Nego htjela sam vam rec za jedan slucaj.
Rodak od mog supruga kao mali imao operacije testisa vise puta,upale usiju,zausnjake,sta sve ne,a vezano za testise jos cuda.Ozenio se covjek ovo ljeto i 
nakon 2mj.zenna mu truuuuuuuudna,ljudi moji ja sam bila u takvo soku .,i to je moguce.Drago mi je zbog njih jel to je zaista nevjerovatno,pa se onda pitam kako je moguce,kad
neki od nasih muzeva nisu bili niti bolesni,niti imali operacije ,imaju azoo.i nemogu je izljecit.On se nije niti ljecio,niti ista poduzeo po tom pitanju i eto cuda.pozz curke :Smile:

----------


## Malena1988

Ma, ne zanima ni ove ove u Srbiji. Nama su samo rekli da mm uradi hormone, test na hlamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureaplazmu i UZ testisa. A, za sve ostale analize smo saznali preko neta i na ovakvim forumima. Nemaju oni pojma. Pa, sta da vam kazem kad je mm jedan dr reko "Ma, batalite vi ovu dijagnozu i ne idite kod lekara, samo radite na bebi i bice". ?!?!?!?!?!?! A, "NAJVECI" strucnjak kod koga smo radili ovu punkciju nam je reko da nam je uradio biopsiju i da posto nema nicega mozemo da se oprostimo od toga da cemo IKAD da imamo nase dete. Mislim stvarno?!?!?!?! I onako kad smo vec jadni i izgubljeni izlazili iz ordinacije reko nam je da bi MOZDA mogli da uradimo i tu hirirsku biopsiju. Pa, da nema ovakvih foruma, ja bi odavno zapala u depresiju, ali m je lakse kad se kuckamo, pa medjusobno bodrimo i podrzavamo jedni druge..

----------


## postoji nada

> Ma, ne zanima ni ove ove u Srbiji. Nama su samo rekli da mm uradi hormone, test na hlamidiju, mikoplazmu i ureaplazmu i UZ testisa. A, za sve ostale analize smo saznali preko neta i na ovakvim forumima. Nemaju oni pojma. Pa, sta da vam kazem kad je mm jedan dr reko "Ma, batalite vi ovu dijagnozu i ne idite kod lekara, samo radite na bebi i bice". ?!?!?!?!?!?! A, "NAJVECI" strucnjak kod koga smo radili ovu punkciju nam je reko da nam je uradio biopsiju i da posto nema nicega mozemo da se oprostimo od toga da cemo IKAD da imamo nase dete. Mislim stvarno?!?!?!?! I onako kad smo vec jadni i izgubljeni izlazili iz ordinacije reko nam je da bi MOZDA mogli da uradimo i tu hirirsku biopsiju. Pa, da nema ovakvih foruma, ja bi odavno zapala u depresiju, ali m je lakse kad se kuckamo, pa medjusobno bodrimo i podrzavamo jedni druge..


Nazalost,da to je tako,nekako mi se cinilo da ipak su vise zainteresiraniji vec ovdje kod nas,najbolje mi je kad cujem od drugih cura u ZG.kod najboljeg smo doktora dosli,sigurno ce nam pomoc,ma nema nista od toga,a ova nasa dijagnoza posebno neopstruktivna azoo.nezanima ih niti najmanje,uvjek isti odgovor necete nikad imati svoje dijete,nemojte gubit vrijeme,nema sanse bas nikakve.Mi smo se nekako pomirili :Sad: .mislim zivimo stim vec jako dugo,pa eto tesko je jako,ali zivot ide dalje....
pozz svima

----------


## Malena1988

A, na znam da li sam vam rekla, nama niko nije reko da li mm ima neopstruktivnu ili opstruktivnu azoospermiju.... Toliko o strucnosti i njihovoj zainteresovanosti...

----------


## kokos

Cure, ima tekst u današnjem Obzoru Večernjaka:  "U laboratoriju stvorili spermu: uskoro će i ljudsku". Nisam provjeravala, možda ima i online. Ohrabrujuće

----------


## anddu

> Po meni je sve u našim preopterećenim glavama!!!


E moj Polo da je tako svi bi mi na ovom forumu već davno imali djecu!!!

----------


## miksa

> Napravicemo onda i to. Kod nas u Nisu to ne rade, ali mi je neko da li na ovom il nekom drugom forumu reko za jednu laboratoriju iz Beograda i reko mi je da mi mozemo da im posaljemo to odavde da ne idemo u BG. Nazvacu ih da pitam. A, ako neko ima kontakt te klinike koja se otvara neka mi posalje pa cu da ih nazovem i da se raspitam. Najvise se brinem da se ne desi da mi ovde odradimo to u dijagnosticke svrhe i da ih tu ima, a kad nam posle trebaju da ih nema nigde. Meni se cini da sam na nekom forumu procitala da to rade i u BG-u, mislim da je nesto privatno, al opet nisam bas sigurna...


malena evo ti sajt labaratorije u Bg. gde sam ja radio mikrodelicije y hromozoma,ona je privatna i kosta oko 9000 din ili 90 eura rezultati gotovi za par dana, www.helixlab.com/      ja sam sve  saznao u roku on 5 dana i uzas,nasledio od oca ali on to nije nasledio od dede vec se tokom zaceca   mog se sve to desilo, u mojoj familiji svi imaju decu i to bas svi,

----------


## Polo

Ma samo optimizma anddu i bit će  :Wink:

----------


## little ivy

DanijelaDanči...ma nisu ni nama rekli za inhibin ali moram priznat da vec duuuugo nisam ni pricala s niti jednim doktorom. nekako nakon praga smo sjeli i ne mičemo se s mjesta. kod nas u hrv stvarno nemaju sluha za nas azo ekipu. ali neojte misliti da su igdje bolji. svi oni recu da treba jos nesto probat i to naplatit,nazalost zaradjuju na nasim nadama. doktorica u pragu nam je fino rekla:to je to,kad vam sve legne na mjesto vidit ce te da je donor odlicno rjesenje. o tom po tom rekla bi ja. ne mogu se smirit dok ne ispucam svu municiju. moram zahvalit onom mamlazu od doktrora na vv koji mi cak nije dopustio niti da udjem u ambulantu s mm jer nas je barem uputio na kraiogram i mikordelecije pa smo otkrili nesto. inace smo mogli tapkat u mraku besmisleno.  malena...ni mj mm nije imao genetske predispozicije za mikrodeleciju pa eto nas tu gdje jesmo. nitko nema predispoziciju za to jer ako mu je ima tata onda vjerojatno nije njegov tata haha  eh sto su zene prije radile jeste vidili nedavno na TVu da 10% oceva nije otac svom djetetu...snalazile su se. sišla sam s teme...

znaci vinogradarska i 300kn za inhibin... mogu li dobit neke detalje,npr broj telefona  ili nesto slicno na pp da se raspitam  pa kad se odlucimo za zgb da obavimo i to. thanks

----------


## MARINA25

Danas sam tražila tribestan u dva grada, gotovo u svim ljekarnama. Dobila sam informaciju da je tribestan povučen iz prodaje i da se više neće upotrebljavati.....Molila bi nekog ako mi može pomoći na način da mi pošalje tribestan ukoliko ga  još ima negdje, uplatila  bi novce na račun.

Hvala!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

Probaj ovdje http://www.proteka.hr/shop/tribestan-60-tableta/p1009

----------


## miksa

dali neko od vas cuo da postoji genetska terapija ,odnosno zmena gena,tj terapijom gena se lece dosta bolesti, ali je  u nekim zemljama to zabranjeno,dali je onda moguce izleciti i tu deliciju y hromozoma ,?????

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Miksa, kad bi to bilo istinito, bilo bi izvrsno, ali ne znam baš. I da postoji, kod nas bi vjerojatno bilo zabranjeno.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Cure, ima tekst u današnjem Obzoru Večernjaka:  "U laboratoriju stvorili spermu: uskoro će i ljudsku". Nisam provjeravala, možda ima i online. Ohrabrujuće


Ljudi, nisam uspjela pronaći ovaj tekst. Zna li netko nešto više o tome?

----------


## Polo

Marina. Proteka u Mošćenici na glavnoj cesti između Siska i Petrinje. 179,00 kn i ima ga koliko hoćeš. Nije istina da se tribestan povlači već gaje oktal-pharma, koja je glavni uvoznik istog, povukao na tjedan dana zbog izmjene papirića sa upustvima. Zato ne paničarite!!!

----------


## MARINA25

Hvala, Polo, baš tamo sam i naručila preko neta i stiglo je odmah, stoga sve super!!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## boss

taman se bilo popravilo stanje oko nove godine, da sam bila uvjerena da  su spermici se pojavili i sad ova glupa gripa vrati nas na pocetak price, bas imam osjecaj da nas onaj odozgo zajebava. sad imam osjecaj da je temperatura pobila i ono sto je imao u testisima. jbg valjda ce i nama jednom se morati sreca osmjehnuti, bar bi bio red.

----------


## hedoniza

u nas opet nadeni spermici i to dosta progresivno pokretnih..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

cestitamo na spermicima i da  vise nikad ne svracala na ovu temu.  kako ste ih uspjeli popraviti ?

----------


## hedoniza

neznam ti, i to svako 3mj smo skuzili da ih ima pa ih nema... Sad ih ima nikad vise i stvarno pokretnih... ali i dosta nepokretnih.. Kad bi znala formulu rekla bi vam stvarno.. Sad mislimo da ih damo na zamrzavanje na svaki slucaj.. Boss hvala ti..

----------


## boss

znaci kod vas varira samo od sebe. odmah sad kad ih ima dosta brzo pokretnih zamrznite ih cisto radi svoje sigurnosti da ste sigurni kad dodjete do postupka da imate sa cime da radite.a i bar necete onda imati stresa i razmisljanja pred postupak hocete li sta naci ili ne, nego ce te moci smireno krenuti u postupak.

----------


## hedoniza

da vec smo se narucili, ajme neznas kako sam sretna, uh, jos ce se  dogodit da cu prirodno ostat trudna hahaha

----------


## boss

hedoniza nikad se nezna, mozda i prirodno se desi. ja sam godinu dana pre dijagnoze azospermija ostala trudna prirodno, tako da ako ima bar jednog uvjek postoji mogucnost da se provuce i nadje put. sve u svemu sretno i bas se obradujem kad cujem da su se nekom vratili spermici.

----------


## hedoniza

ajme bilo mi je grozno, mislila sam da ovo je sve skupa neizdrzivo, cas ih ima cas ih nema.. Nadam se i ja da ce biti sve ok.. da nece opet nestatii...

----------


## edinas

Testosterone se povecao sa 161 na 375 uz hormonsku terapiju

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

hedoniza i boss to su super vesti, Dina nadam se da ces se i ti njima pridruziti.
Da li i jedan od vasih muzeva ima povisen FSH?

----------


## MARINA25

Super vijesti cure!!!    :Smile:  Mene bi zanimalo svako koliko vremana vm vade briseve na bakterije  (C, U , M) i spermiokulturu? Mi briseve vadimo prije svakog postupka MPO  , a oni?

----------


## edinas

znali neko sta se desava sa anaitomi2?dali su uspeli sa hormonskom terapijom

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ja sam ljudi totalno razocarana.
Muz je imao Micro Tese u 02.2011. Pronasli su nekoliko nepokretnih i zaledili celi uzorak. Nisu pregledali celi materijal, samo su ga zaledili.
Uglavnom ... moj ginekolog je tada pokusavao da me ubedi da uzmemo "doner backup"
Vec godinu dana razmisljamo o tome i danas sam otisla kod njega da mu kazem da nismo spremni na to i da hocemo samo da probamo sa onim sto imamo.
Tada je Dr. odpoceo novu temu, da MOZDA nisu dovoljno dobre zaledjene jajne celije koje imam i da bi mozda trebala da idem kroz IVF ponovo.
Imam 10 komada. Zadnji put je rekao da je to vise nego dovoljno i da on ocekuje da ce oko 8 da prezivi.
Nadam se da nisam u pravu, ali nekako dobivam utisak kao da se sve vrti oko $$$$ i to me totalno obezhrabljuje  :Kiss: (
Usput da dodam da mi zivimo u Americi i da mi je receno da se zaledjene jajne celije stalno koriste jer je legalizovana donacija jajnih celija.

----------


## edinas

zasto bas mi upravu si sto se tice novca. ovi doktori gledju sta je lakse njima i gdje mogu dobiti novca vise. mi kad smo krenuli na preglede prije 4godine dokor kaze ako su problem hormoni moze se to srediti a sad kad smo trazili terapiju jedva nam je dao.

----------


## tuzna

edin a,zasto i ovdje nisi stavila onaj link o sperm hope?
evo,stavljam ja:
http://www.spermhope.com/index.html

nemam pojma sta bih mislila o ovome.....

----------


## edinas

Tuzna nisam stigla sinoc da ga stavim.

----------


## ati_ml

Pozdrav, evo još i nas na ovoj ružnoj statistici. MM i ja smo u braku već 12 godina, pretrage smo počeli 2002 i, na žalost, nakon raznih kliničkih pretraga u kbc Ri i u Vuk Vrhovac dijagnosticirana mu je azoospermia i hypogonadotropni hypogonadizam. Godinama su doktori mm propisivali testosteron, a nama se sve to činilo pretjerano, pogotovo kad se čitaju nuspojave dugotrajnog uzimanja testosterona. Problem od početka nije bio u testosteronu, već u manjku hormona FSH i LH, ali jednostavno nisam imala s kim podijeliti svoje sumnje da je sve to nekako traljavo napravljeno... 

Napokon smo se prije dvije i pol godine odlučili da ćemo ići na donora, a onda se pojavljuje kod mene cista veličine naranče, što nam je još oduzelo vremena jer, evo, još uvijek riješavam taj problem. Ipak, u cijelom tom međuvremenu, ja sam tražila dodatne informacije pa sam tako sinoć, čitajući ovaj forum i teme o potpomognutoj u inozemstvu naletila na spominjanje dr. Lučingera. Poslala sam mail odmah sinoć, on je odmah jutros odgovorio te me nazvao. 

Moram priznati da je ostavio dojam vrlo smirenog i ugodnog čovjeka. Također, nakon što sam mu prepričala što je sve mm prošao i pročitala mu s posljednjih nalaza podatke koje je htio znati (FSH i LH), rekao mi je da su ga cijelo vrijeme krivo liječili! On definitivno takvu dijagnozu ne bi tretirao testosteronom, jer mu toga nije falilo, ali bi tretirao hormonima, što ta dijagnoza i jest: manjak hormona. 

Pitanje koje želim postaviti: ima li tko iskustva s dr.Lučingerom? Probudio je nadu u meni. Da li da vjerujem? Je li moguće da sve ove godine svi ti endokriolozi i ini stručnjaci nisu shvatili da ga krivo liječe?

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav svima!
 Da li  možda netko zna jesu li počeli raditi biopsiju na Rebru sa zamrzavanjem materijala. Ovo čekanje izluđuje!

----------


## edinas

ati-ml mozes li mi dati email od tog doktora

----------


## ati_ml

drazenlucinger@gmail.com
Klinika je IVF-centar, ima i web stranicu. Čitala sam još po ovom forumu, doktor je došao s VV, izgleda da je jako puno forumašica s njim imalo samo dobra iskustva. MM i ja smo odlučili ipak se ne nadati previše, čisto da zadržimo psihičku stabilnost, idemo kod njega pa ćemo vidjeti. Što da kažem, nakon što sam se već pomirila sa dijagnozom, sad opet u meni pulsira onaj jedan mali crvić i šapće "možda..."

----------


## boss

ati-ml  ako tvoj muz ima niske hormone onda se to moze lijeciti, bar kod nas sa niskim fsh i lh stave na terapiju sa menopurom i uglavnom uspiju da povrate spermatogenezu.pokusajte sa unosom hormona lh i fsh , nemate sta izgubiti.

----------


## ati_ml

Idemo sljedeću subotu kod njega. Ono što me muči jest, je li moguće da nitko drugi svih ovih godina pretraga se toga nije dosjetio?!

----------


## boss

jednostavan odgovor. nalijetala si na pogresne doktore koji su vas vodili.
sve i jedan pametan dr i sa iskustvom bi prvo skontao da je problem u hormonima kad bi vidio nalaze, sreca u cjeloj prici ti je ta da se onda to moze izlijeciti, jer je to jedna od malobrojnih uzroka azoospermije koja se lijeci.

----------


## tuzna

ima li cure ovdje iko sa amturacijskim arestom?

----------


## edinas

Opet dokotr povecao dozu hormonske terapije muzu i za 3 sedmice ide opet na pregled hormona.

----------


## hedoniza

evo danas smo zamrzil materijal, nije bog zna kakav.. Ali ipak je zamrznut, sad se treba nadat da prezive spermici, da mozemo na mpo, ako ne nista onda bar meni mogu jajne stanice zamrznuti.. Sve u svemu ima sanse..

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> evo danas smo zamrzil materijal, nije bog zna kakav.. Ali ipak je zamrznut, sad se treba nadat da prezive spermici, da mozemo na mpo, ako ne nista onda bar meni mogu jajne stanice zamrznuti.. Sve u svemu ima sanse..


To je super vest. Sta su pronasili i koliko su zaledili? Mi imamo samo jednu ampulu zaledjenu.  U njoj su videli 2 nepokretna, ali nije celi materijal pregledan. Bas me zanima koliko moze da bude spermica u celoj toj ampuli. Mislim da je doktor uzimao sa 5-6 mesta.

----------


## hedoniza

ovako ona je nama rekla da je citav materijal zamrznula, ali da je samo na 11 spermija gledala i nasla 2 pokretna, tako da ce ih biti i vise u ostalom uzorku... tako da cemo vidit.. Nije rekla nista negativno a ni pozitivno samo da se nadamo da prezive ti spermici ili da kad se bude punkcija vrsila da ja zamrznem svoje jajne stanice i da mozemo na friskom uzorku, imamo opcija, bar sta se tice nas dvoje dok ima spermija...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> ovako ona je nama rekla da je citav materijal zamrznula, ali da je samo na 11 spermija gledala i nasla 2 pokretna, tako da ce ih biti i vise u ostalom uzorku... tako da cemo vidit.. Nije rekla nista negativno a ni pozitivno samo da se nadamo da prezive ti spermici ili da kad se bude punkcija vrsila da ja zamrznem svoje jajne stanice i da mozemo na friskom uzorku, imamo opcija, bar sta se tice nas dvoje dok ima spermija...


Da li tvoj muz ima povisen FSH ili ne??

----------


## hedoniza

> Da li tvoj muz ima povisen FSH ili ne??


Moj muz nema povisen FSH, ali je kao djete kasno operira kriptohizam...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Idemo sljedeću subotu kod njega. Ono što me muči jest, je li moguće da nitko drugi svih ovih godina pretraga se toga nije dosjetio?!


Draga, znam kako ti je, i mi već dosta dugo znamo za dijagnozu azoospermije i uvijek nekako već odustanemo kad se pojavi neka nova nada i kažemo ajmo još i to isprobati.Ja sam htjela podijeliti naša iskustva s dr. Lučingerom. MM je kod njega bio sam (sad mi je žao zbog toga jer doktori obično mog muža bace u depresiju iz koje ga ja izvlačim mjesecima i nakon što sam to shvatila, uvijek i ja idem s njim), to je bio prvi doktor s kojim se susreo nakon spermiograma na kojem su bile same nule. Napominjem, to je bilo dok je on još radio na VV. Lučinger mu je odmah napravio punkciju, rekao da su našli tri nekakva i četiri nikakva spermija (pisani nalaz nikad nismo dobili). Uglavnom, rekao je mom mužu da nikad neće imati djece i da ide na doniranu spermu ili usvajanje. Naravno, to nam je bio šok i dan, danas mislim da je to mogao puno blaže izreći, nekako s više ljudskosti i suosjećanja. Moj muž tvrdi da je bio vrlo hladan i bezosjećajan. Nakon toga išli smo kod dr. Peroša koji se pokazao puno susretljiviji i kao puno toplija osoba. On nam je čak dao i nadu (biopsija koju još uvijek čekamo) i dao nam da napravimo sve pretrage. Nakon toga, razgovarali smo s puno ljudi koji su nam rekli da je Lučinger vrhunski stručnjak, ali da mu se ne da baviti s teškim oblicima neplodnosti, već se bavi onima za koje vjeruje da im može pomoći. U tom smislu, vi mu možete vjerovati jer ako se želi baviti vašim slučajem, to znači da doista vjeruje da ima šanse. S druge strane, sad radi u privatnoj klinici pa sigurno ima i manje pacijenata te se svima može potpuno posvetiti. Zaključak je da je on izvrstan liječnik, samo ponekad ima krivi način ophođenja pa se na to treba pripremiti. Želim Vam sreću!

----------


## ati_ml

Hvala na podršci. Odlučili smo ne nadati se previše, vidjet ćemo što će reći. Javit ću naša iskustva, možda nekome pomogne  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> Draga, znam kako ti je, i mi već dosta dugo znamo za dijagnozu azoospermije i uvijek nekako već odustanemo kad se pojavi neka nova nada i kažemo ajmo još i to isprobati.Ja sam htjela podijeliti naša iskustva s dr. Lučingerom. MM je kod njega bio sam (sad mi je žao zbog toga jer doktori obično mog muža bace u depresiju iz koje ga ja izvlačim mjesecima i nakon što sam to shvatila, uvijek i ja idem s njim), to je bio prvi doktor s kojim se susreo nakon spermiograma na kojem su bile same nule. Napominjem, to je bilo dok je on još radio na VV. Lučinger mu je odmah napravio punkciju, rekao da su našli tri nekakva i četiri nikakva spermija (pisani nalaz nikad nismo dobili). Uglavnom, rekao je mom mužu da nikad neće imati djece i da ide na doniranu spermu ili usvajanje. Naravno, to nam je bio šok i dan, danas mislim da je to mogao puno blaže izreći, nekako s više ljudskosti i suosjećanja. Moj muž tvrdi da je bio vrlo hladan i bezosjećajan. Nakon toga išli smo kod dr. Peroša koji se pokazao puno susretljiviji i kao puno toplija osoba. On nam je čak dao i nadu (biopsija koju još uvijek čekamo) i dao nam da napravimo sve pretrage. Nakon toga, razgovarali smo s puno ljudi koji su nam rekli da je Lučinger vrhunski stručnjak, ali da mu se ne da baviti s teškim oblicima neplodnosti, već se bavi onima za koje vjeruje da im može pomoći. U tom smislu, vi mu možete vjerovati jer ako se želi baviti vašim slučajem, to znači da doista vjeruje da ima šanse. S druge strane, sad radi u privatnoj klinici pa sigurno ima i manje pacijenata te se svima može potpuno posvetiti. Zaključak je da je on izvrstan liječnik, samo ponekad ima krivi način ophođenja pa se na to treba pripremiti. Želim Vam sreću!


I ja sam za dr. L imala takav isti dojam, jednostavno mi se činilo kako se i njemu i Čolaku (koji nam je jedva dao preporuku za ICSI) ne da baviti nama, iako nam je spermiogram varirao i nije dijagnoza azoo, nego teška OAT, a nekoliko nalaza bilo je i azoo. Tako da mi je u jednu ruku laknulo kad je otišao s VV. I mi smo tada pošli dalje, i konačno nakon njegova dva postupka bez transfera došli sad već do četiri transfera. Trudnoća je doduše izostala, ali se nadamo. Svatko od nas ima različita iskustva s istim dr-ovima, jer niti smo svi isti niti svi sa svakim isto kliknemo.

----------


## postoji nada

pozz svima!!
Imali nekih novosti o klinici u Sarajevu?? tuzna gdje si,jesi li sto saznala??
Neka ova godina bude pozitivna svima,nadajmo se cudu! pozz

----------


## tuzna

nedavno ih kontaktirala,rekli testiraju opremu i da ce javit kad krenu,ali neko sa foruma je rekoa da su rekli da ce ga skoro kontaktirati za termin kod dr Emrea.ako kome treba mail njihov,tu sam  :Wink:

----------


## dola

baš me raduju trudnice na ovom podforumu  :Smile:  sve je moguće. mi smo krenuli u svoj prvi ICSI, pikam se već nekoliko dana, zadnji puta je MM imao 4 komada plivača pa se nadamo da će i za postupak biti  :Smile:  u nadi je spas

----------


## postoji nada

Draga dola ,ma nebrini bit ce kod vas sigurno,ipak ste vi oligo.azoo.,radujem se zbog vas imate priliku sigurno za ostvarenje svog sna
zelim vam svu srecu i sto prije da dodete do svog andela.da mi je samo jednom u zivotu doci do jednog spermica bilo kako,a sa neopst.azoo  :Sad:

----------


## lina2

Postoji nada, da li ste bili na punkciji, što vam je sljedeći korak? Mi smo
isto azoo. Bili na punkciji, ali 0. Sad čekamo biopsiju.

----------


## dola

hvala postoji nada  :Smile:  šaljem jedan veliki virtualni zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Dola i ja tebi :Love: 
Tuzna hvala jos jednom za mail i ostalo. :Yes: 
Drustvo i ja sam pisala bahceci klinici,vezano za upit kad se otvara klinika i ostalo.,pa ukratko jos nisu spremni papiri i klinika,ali da je u Sarajevu je i cim krenu sa radom 
bit ce i doktor:Emre ,te je gospoda rekla da ce se javit za daljnji dogovor oko pregleda i konzultacija.Eto za sve koji su zainteresirani za bahceci kliniku.
Da i to docekamo,pa nemoramo u Tursku :Klap:

----------


## hedoniza

evo, taman gledam na rtl2 studio 54, tema : MPO.. bio je misnistar ostojic, jedna zena koja je mpo zacela i lik iz udruge I JA SAM BIO EMBRIJ, koji se inace zalazu, protiv zakona za zaledivanje embrija itd.. Nadam se da ce jako brzo stupit na snagu ovaj zakon..

----------


## postoji nada

> Postoji nada, da li ste bili na punkciji, što vam je sljedeći korak? Mi smo
> isto azoo. Bili na punkciji, ali 0. Sad čekamo biopsiju.


lina2,sory tek sad sam skuzila da si me pitala.Radio je suprug punkciju prije 4.godine,nije nadeno nista osim sertly celije,pisalo je nama sprmija ni stanice spermatogeneze.
Pokusat cemo napravit micro-tese,jedino se tako moze nesto naci ako ima sto unutra.To bi mi u Sarajevu,kad se otvori ova bahceci klinika.
Kakvo je stanje kod vas??pozzdrav

----------


## postoji nada

joj mene.krivo sam napisala :Laughing: 
prije 5.godina radena punkcija i da nadeno samo sertolijeve stanice.na zadnjem nalazu prije 2,5god,fsh 22,10 uz naznaku jos uvjek ocuvani testosteron 23,7??
kako je kod nekog 6 normalan???neznam vise nista ,od kako su nas otpilili sa vuk.vrhovca,niti smo isli gdje ,niti sam gledala nalaz do veceras.
napravit cemo jednom tu micro-tesu pa ako Bog da,desit ce se cudo,da se nade nesto da mozemo u postupak.Boze pomozi!!
bokic

----------


## lina2

mi smo radili punkciju u 11 mjesecu i nađene su samo sertolijeve ćelij. nema ni spermija ni spermatogeneze. testosteron je 12, a fsh 22. sad čekamo biopsiju, navodno će se raditi na rebru. druga opcija je dr.reš u postojni. svaki dan čekam da se probudim iz ove noćne more. 
ali glavu gore, moramo biti pozitiva!

----------


## postoji nada

...,da bas nocna mora ,znaci lina mi smo u istoj situaciji,skoro sve isto mala razlika u testesteronu.ma uzas mi se nosimo sa ovom dijagnozom od 2004,punih 8god,
neznam kako smo to sve uspjeli prezivjeti.jesteli radili kariogram,micro-delecije,izvadili inhibin??pozz svima

----------


## lina2

to je zbilja jako dugo, ali svaki novi dan je dan manje. napravili smo kariogram i micro-delecije i hvala bogu sve je ok. sad čekamo biopsiju na rebru ako ikad krenu s tim?!
mi smo saznali tek nedavno, ali nema dana da se ne probudim sa upitnikom, hoćemo li uspjeti?
pozdrav svim borcima!

----------


## edinas

lina2 jeseli probali kakvu hormonsku terapiju?

----------


## lina2

nismo edinas. rekli su nam da se fsh i lh ne mogu spustiti nikakvim lijekovima.

----------


## postoji nada

Mi isto takoder apsolutno nista nismo uzimali,jel je dokazano da moze samo naskoditi jos vise fsh-(ako je vec visok) i testesteronu ako je u granicama normale,nista nije preporucljivo
jel moze samo pogorsati hormone.Slazem se da je mnogima pomoglo,a mnogima i ne,sve ovisi kakvi su kod koga hormoni ,nebih se usudila niti uzimati nesto na svoju ruku,pa napraviti
vise stete vec koristi.Ostavit cemo sve kako je pa vidjeti imali sta sa micro-teses,uostalom to je sve na Bozjoj volji,ako ima nesto nace se ,ako nema,nevrijedi niti trovati se svacim,
opet naglasavam kod nekih se moze nesto promjenit a kod nekih kao kod nas sa ovakvim hormonskim statusom nemoze pomoci nikakav ljek.
p.s.prije 5god.probali tesiceve cajeve,nis od toga apsolutno nikakav pomak.

----------


## lina2

ja sam istog mišljenja. ne bih baš riskirala. 
tješi me činjenica da se i s takvim hormonima može nešto naći.

----------


## edinas

Nismo ni mi uzimali stvari na svoju ruku nego dam je dokotr preporucio hcg inecije.

----------


## postoji nada

to je ok edinas kad ste dobili preporuku od doktora,kod vas je drugacija situacija sa hormonima,a lina2 i ja cini mi se da smo u totalno u istoj situaciji,pa se nadamo cudu ,kod nas nepostoji terapija da poravi stanje samo biosija.lina kad  imate biopsiju,hoce vam zamrznut materijal ako nadu sta,sta ste dogovorili?pozz svim curkama

----------


## edinas

I moj muz ima povisen fsh i ima nizak testesteronu.  Ali je doktor rekao ako se testesteronu poveca mozda se fsh spusti i pojavi koji spermic.

----------


## lina2

nismo još ništa dogovorili. dr. sa vv nas je uputio napraviti biopsiju na rebru sa zamrzavanjem materijala (na šalati). međutim, na rebru još nisu krenuli sa biopsijom, navodno će ubrzo. zvala sam ih prošli tjedan, rečeno mi je da su u pripremi. 
postoji nada, kad ćete vi? 
edinas, to je u redu! da je nama to preporučeno i mi bi se upustili u terapiju,ali...

----------


## Rominka

je li itko od vas kontaktirao dr. Ježeka u Zg? On će kada dobije papire raditi micro tese. To bi trebalo krenuti negdje na proljeće, taman bi se poklopilo sa promjenom zakona. Mi smo inače bili na VV i odradili smo punkciju i našli su samo sertolijeve stanice, pa smo se odlučili na Prag i donaciju. Dobro pazite da sami ne uzimate hormone ili nadomjestak kakav na svoju ruku, posebice treba paziti sa propolisom i matičnom mliječi jer to dvoje ujteče na estrogen i progesteron kod muškaraca. Inače, živimo s azoo već 5 g i nedamo se :::

----------


## hedoniza

cure moze jedno pitanje za vas koji ste na VV, dali tamo zamrzavaju spermu ili..

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka,jesi sigurna da ce u hr,radit micro-tese??nisam cula za tu informaciju,ali to bi bilo odlicno,cini mi se da si ti identicna kao lina2 i ja,i kod nasih nadeno samo sertolijeve stanice.bit ce bolje nadajmo se.
Lina2 mi smo planirali u Sarajevo kad se otvori ova klinika bahceci,napraviti tu bolju biopsiju micro-tese,sigurno si vec citala o tome na forumu,e sad ako je Rominka cula da ce to raditi u ZG,to je isto zanimljiva informacija.Inace lina ,nismo bas za obicnu biopsiju,nekako vise vjerujem ovoj micro-tese,ali ako vi idete i jos netko u meduvremenu i daj Boze pozitivnim rezultatima tko zna sto cemo jos odluciti.sretno curke moje svima od srca :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

*postoji nada* dr. ježek je u prosincu bio na dneniku nove tv govorio upravo o tome i kako prikuplja papire za rad. ja sam ti nakon toga poslala mail i odmah mi je odgovorio, preporučio još neke pretrage i on se nada da će do proljeća imati sve potrebno kako bi počeli s radom. i radit će baš micro tese, što je super. jedino mi nije znao reći hoće li išta ići preko hzzo jer je novi zakon u pripremi...potraži na stranicama nove tv o dr. davoru ježeku, a možeš ga i kontaktirati.

----------


## lina2

rominka baš si me razveselila. ja sam pokušala kontaktirati dr.ježeka, zapravo poslala sam mu mail, međutim, nisam dobila odgovor. možda sam poslala na krivu adresu, pa ako ti ne bi bio problem da mi pošalješ njegov mail. mi čekamo da to konačno krene. vi ste odustali od vv?
postoji nada, naše odluke zbilja nisu lake. uvijek se bojim, što ako odlučimo krivo! nadajmo se najboljemu za nas!

----------


## Rominka

ma na vv su digli ruke od nas i nikad nisu odradili do kraja pretrage, tako da mi još i dan danas ne znamo koji tip azoo imamo...mislim da je ježek jedina šansa, uz promjenu zakona, ako ništa drugo barem da saznamo do kraja na čemu smo.u međuvremenu idemo za prag jer vrijeme prolazi i nema se što čekati. na pp sam ti poslala mail. jeste sve pretrage odradili? i što su vam rekli?

----------


## lina2

hvala ti! jesmo, barem mislim?!  kariogram,  micro-delecije,hormone, bakteriološki dio.
 uputili nas na rebro radi biopsije sa zamrzavanjem materijala te da nakon svega obavljenog dođemo sa nalazima. i mene je strah vremena, nismo se ni okrenuli a godina je prošla.
samo da krenemo i bit će mi lakše.

----------


## Rominka

mi idemo sada još odraditi mikrodelecije i inhibin b, i s time ćemo do ježeka. iza nas je 5 godina, ali ako sam ne kopaš i ne zoveš to sve ide jako sporo. ja sma imala sreće pa sam naletila na neke rode koje su mi dale brojeve telefona koga zvati pa smo uspjeli ubrzati,a  zadnje dvije godine štedimo lovu.

----------


## postoji nada

Joj rominka bas si ne razveselila,ma uljepsala si mi dan i vecer.i mi smo odustali od vv,jel su isto tako digli ruke od nas jos 2004,kad su nam rekli za azoo.ma uzas uopce nemaju volje za nas.Hvala Bogu na ovom forumu i curkama i deckima koji daju informacije.Mozes i meni poslat na pp.mail Rominka.he,he  bas sam hapy
lina2 ma sto odlucite sigurno cete dobro odlucit,a ako idete kod dokt.jezeka,nebrini on je najbolji tako sam i ja cula,pa bih i ja sad snjim stupila u kontakt.,bit ce sve dobro ma mora i nama zasjat sunce.joj curke kako ste me obradovale :Love:

----------


## boss

radili smo juce spermiogram nakon terapije menopura i umjesto spermatozoida smo dobili leukocita toliko da niko ih nemoze prebrojati, sto znaci da ima neku gadnu infekciju tj. bakterije koje pojedose sve zivo. 
izgleda da ce nas skinuti sa postupka dok ne otkriju sta ih jede.

----------


## lina2

boss, mm je na prvom spermiogramu imao masu leukocita. na kraju su mu našli ureaplasmu.
bili smo oboje na antibioticima tri tjedna i pio je prostamol uno. napravili smo opet nalaze i
više nije bilo bakterije, ali su leukociti opet bili povišeni. potom je opet bio antibiotike, a

----------


## lina2

na zadnjem nalazu spermiograma leukociti su bili ok. nama su na vv rekli da to nije neki problem što mi je bilo malo čudno.

----------


## boss

sad sam bila sa doktoricom svojom i veceras nosimo spermokulturu da odradimo i za sad nema govora da odustaje se od postupka bez obzira na nalaz spermiograma. i da kao dok ne primi 20 menopura nemoze se nista znati. hm malo mi sve to cudno , al hajd valjda cemo uskoro uspjeti uhvatiti urologa pa vidjeti sa njim sta on kaze.
mada mi nije jasno kako mozemo u postupak sa bakterijama?

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka ja vjerujem da vam stize roda i jedva cekam da nam javis tu najljepsu vijest!!!!
 :Love:

----------


## Rominka

meni se čini da u svim tim našim nevoljama, prvenstveno treba imati povjerenja u doktore koji nas vode, tako smo i mi bezuvjetno bili u rukama dr. č na vv dok nije rekao da su nam sužene opcije. *boss* moraš uvijek biti spremna postavljati pitanja, tražiti odgovore. ja sam npr imala, i imam još uvijek, mali rokovnik u kojemu je hrpa pitanja. nikada ne odlazi kući dok nisi dobila sve odgovore, makar im se popela na vrh glave  :Smile:

----------


## boss

ja svaki dan idem u kliniku pa vise sam im i dosadila, moja dr mi je rekla da to nije problem al koliko je vjerovati ginekologu koliko se ona uopte razumije u te stvari, a njegov urolog ne radi na godisnjem , a pitala sam ih sve u klinici za misljenje i dobila masu razlicitih odgovora, svako ima drugu teoriju a jedina osoba koja je kompetentna da da odgovor ne radi. 
nista cekamo sad spermokulturu pa cemo vidjeti sta dalje , a ja bas ne vjerujem rjecima moje mpo da se za 15 dana moze stanje promjeniti, ma vise mi je sve svejedno ne polazem nade u postupak ovo ce biti po mom misljenju propao slucaj, jer za mjesec dana nema teorije da nestanu leukociti a da se pojave spermici.

----------


## Rominka

istina je da njima trebaju 3 mjeseca za potpuni oporavak, no opet ne znači da može izaći ipak na dobro. pokušaj poslati mail dr. poljaku na cito klinici - on je meni svaki put odgovorio. i nemoj se predvati prije nego je potrebno. o kažem kupi mu propolis i matičnu mliječ, čistu ne prerađenu, samo to smije koristiti mjesec dana. popravit će se, vidjeti ćeš - to kažem iz iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## boss

ma znam ja de ce se popraviti al za mjesec dana sigurno nece, a on pije maticnu i koristi ono med i voce vec duze vreme, a pre pocetka terapije je pio dva jaka antibiotika da unisti sve sto ima u njemu. a o hrani necu ni da pricam njegov svaki obrok koji napravim je tacano izbalansiran da dnevno unosi svega u dozama koji su mu potrebne. i na to sve ima ljubimce koji uzivaju i fino se razmozavaju.

----------


## Polo

E moji azoo frendovi. u Hrvatskoj nema liječnika koji bi se bavio s nama. Pogotovo kad imate neopstruktivnu (sekrtornu) azoospermiju, manjak testesterona (10,1), a povišen fsh (16,9). Sad sam na tribestanu i ace-cink-selen vitaminima te ponekad propolis pa mi ostaje nada. Mislim da sami sebi možemo više pomoći od svih hrvatskih liječnika. Ja sam promijenio puno liječnika i većina samo slliježe ramenima i ubije te u pojam. Sad tribestan, vitamini, propolis pa ćemo vidjeti. Mnogima je pomoglo, a i vidio sam u nprijašnjim postovima da je na tržištu SAD-a izašo isključivo lijek za azoospermiju pa ću i to pokušati ukoliko ovo ne uspije. Biopsija ni pod razno, a punkciju sam obavio i u obilju materijala nema spermića. Glavu gore i nadat s najboljem. pozdrav!!!

----------


## boss

polo gdje si to nasao za taj lijek za azoo iz sad.

----------


## Polo

http://www.spermhope.com/index.html

----------


## boss

ovi preparati povecavaju testosteron ? a moj ga ima i previse.

----------


## Polo

Ja baš i ne. Ujedno ti smanjuju fsh, kojeg ja imam previše. Mislim da djeluju po principu - za nas koji imamo najteži oblik. Ako tvoj nema visok fsh onda ima nade za vas!!!

----------


## boss

kod nas je fsh 2,1 a testosteron malo preso gornju granicu, sto znaci da ga ima previse i nesmije ga vise dizati

----------


## Polo

Koliko sam upućen onda imate velike šanse sa klomifenom. Šta bih ja dao da je kod mene tako  :Wink:

----------


## boss

e moj polo evo moj dragi je je vec sad ce 3 mjeseca na menopuru pa opet nema nista. kazu da se moze popraviti al ja nesto jos uvijek nisam nasla nacin kako.a menopur je mnogo jaci od klomifena pa opet nema nista.

----------


## tuzna

i mm ima slicne nalaze kao tvoj boss. ja sam nekako stekla dojam da je to jos i gora varijanta. svi hormoni ok, testosteron malo iznad donej granice, fsh na sredini,ali inhibin jako nizak (oko 25, sa dje porastao na 57)nedavno sam na nekim americkim sajtovima cak nasla i misljenje nekih dr da je to genetski problem,ne sjecam se detalja...samo da to ne obuhvaca neku standardnu genetiku kojoj se posvecuje paznja prilikom pretraga kod neops.azoo(mikrodelecije ili kariotip).
ako nadem text(prestrasio me ,nikad vis enisam oko toga cackala ,niti vise trazila taj text),stavim vam ga ovdje.

----------


## boss

kod mog je testosteron malo iznad gornje granice tj ima ga i previse .

----------


## edinas

ja sam pisala ovod doktoru sto radi sa sperm hope i rekao da moze pomoci ali nesmijecga koristis dok je pod terapijom hormonskom.

----------


## edinas

evo sta je napisao doktor.
I can recommend to take stage III treatment because it's boost
testosterone and balancing the hormone levels, it's also contain
natural herbs that increase estrogen levels that is very important for
hormone balance and sperm production.

----------


## postoji nada

> E moji azoo frendovi. u Hrvatskoj nema liječnika koji bi se bavio s nama. Pogotovo kad imate neopstruktivnu (sekrtornu) azoospermiju, manjak testesterona (10,1), a povišen fsh (16,9). Sad sam na tribestanu i ace-cink-selen vitaminima te ponekad propolis pa mi ostaje nada. Mislim da sami sebi možemo više pomoći od svih hrvatskih liječnika. Ja sam promijenio puno liječnika i većina samo slliježe ramenima i ubije te u pojam. Sad tribestan, vitamini, propolis pa ćemo vidjeti. Mnogima je pomoglo, a i vidio sam u nprijašnjim postovima da je na tržištu SAD-a izašo isključivo lijek za azoospermiju pa ću i to pokušati ukoliko ovo ne uspije. Biopsija ni pod razno, a punkciju sam obavio i u obilju materijala nema spermića. Glavu gore i nadat s najboljem. pozdrav!!!


Polo zasto biopsija ni pod razno?????,pa to je jedini nacin da se vidi imali nesto unutra spermica.,ako su ti to rekli na v.v.razumijem te jel su i nama rekli nislucajno ,ako se punkcijom nije naslo ,nece ni biopsijom...je mos mislit a tolikim se naslo sa nasom dijagnozom.zato smo mi davno odustali od njih.sretno u borbi

----------


## Polo

Nisu mi to rekli na V.V. već upravo suprotno, šalju me na biopsiju na Rebro. Međutim poučen mnogim iskustvima gdje te otvore, zašiju, a ništa ne nađu, zato sam protiv. Mislim da nakon punkcije ne želim trpjeti daljnju bol. Iako si u pravu da je to jedina i krajnja opcija da pronđu nešto, mislim dog god nemam spermotegeneze da nikakvom biopsijom neće naći ništa. Pozzz

----------


## Natasa73

Polo, cini mi se da ti je jasno sve po pitanju ove surove Dg.
Lakse se podnosi ako se bar malo prihavati istina.
Puno pozdrava i puno srece... :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Slazem se polo da se vecinom nenade,ipak u nekih se naslo sa dijagnozom kao nasom i bez satnice spermatogeneze.Ali terapija,ljekovi,razno razni pripravci nema ni od toga nista ,jedino gdje je niski fsh tu ima zaista pomoci i vrijedi pokusati sa ljekovima,a kod nas sa neostruktivnom azoo nepostoji ljek.Natasa i mi smo prihvatili istinu i zivimo stim,ipak jos nismo napravili biopsiju i to ostavljamo za zadnje ,nada ipak bar malo postoji da se nesto nade,a vise doktora iz hr,i drugih drzava nam je reklo kad je fsh,visok da se nepostoji ljek da se to popravi i to je zaista istina.sretno svima u borbi

----------


## makicali

Drage moje,treba mi vasa pomoc i podrska jer nisam dovoljno jaka...MM je 86 god ja 89god znam da smo mladi ali mi toliko zelimo bebu...Njemu je pre godinu dana dijagnostikovana azospermija,s tim da je sa 7 godina imao spustanje testisa,pa opet sa 9godina...Radili smo sve moguce analize Fsh mu je duplo povisen,sada pije neku terapiju Nolvadex tablete i jos neke i proxid prasak...Doktor nam je rekao da posto su testisi dosta osteceni prvo pokusamo ovom terapijom ukoliko se taj inhibin b povisi onda ce se uraditi biopsija...Zanima me da li je neko sa ovom dijagnozom uspeo postati roditelj...Ocajna sam....

----------


## postoji nada

Makicali ,kod suprugovog rodaka bila je situacija slicna vasoj ,cak i gora,spustanje testisa i operacije razne vise puta,cak mu nisu davali nikave sanse da prezivi sto je sve prosao,upale usiju itd.ozenio se i nakon dva mjeseca zena mu ostala trudna prirodnim putem,cudo,cudo Bozje sto reci.Eto to je slucaj istinit za kojeg ja znam.Procitaj cijeli forum i vidjet ces da ima nade,nemoj ocajavati,ipak i dosta ste mladi bit ce bebica.
Rominka stobom sam u  :Heart:    sretno draga

----------


## Rominka

*postoji nada*  :Smile:  poslušaj pjesmu dat će nam bog od nine - to mi je himna!!! sve će ti biti jasno. toliko sam uzbuđena jer od ovog vikenda počinje prava borba protiv azoo -grrrrr! pobjeda je naša - čvrsto vjerujem
želim reći svima koji se bore s azoo da dok to ne osvijestite u potpunosti, dok to ne prihvatite kao izmjenu noći i dana nećete moći se odlučiti na bilo što (donora, posvajanje ili život bez djece). treba to prožvakati i s time živjeti. jako dobro znam da to nije lako, dapače - bilo je tu suza, vike, razbijenih tanjura, pravih filmskih svađa, no na kraja danu sve što je nama bilo potrebno jest da se zagrlimo i zajedno legnemo u krevet.  ljudi moji dragi, mi idemo u pokušaj sa enormnom vjerom u uspjeh, ali smo svjesni i mogućnosti da ne uspije. u svakom slučaju, želim svima zahvaliti na podršci i ne dajte se (malo sam podijelila svoje misli - ne zamjerite)

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka draga ,vjerujem u vas uspjeh,ovo je vas mjesec ti si ta koja ce nam prva objavit najljepsu vijest u ovoj godini,ja jako vjerujem u to.,ti si predivna,topla i iskrena osoba i dat ce vam Bog i vise od tog,da,da.Jako volim Ninu i sve njene pjesme ali ova je nasa da draga dobro si rekla HIMNA prvo nek bude tvoja a onda i od svih nas.Nemogu ti opisati koliko mislim o tebi i tvom suprugu,vasim suzama je dosao kraj,mora tako biti.U mislima i molitvama cu biti svama.Mi koji smo tolike godine zivjeli sa ovom boli vrijeme je da ode sva tuga od nas i pocme i nase vrijeme najvece srece na svijetu. :Heart:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## boss

rominka drzim vam fige da se vratite bar u troje a moze i u cetvoro. da otvorite sezonu na azoo statistici.
mi jos uvjek ganjamo ljubimce koje moj muz uzgaja , valjda cemo ih uskoro i otkriti. al bez obzira koje god ljubimce da ima dva dana pred punkciju ce ga nafilovati antibioticima i to ce valjda da rjesi stvar.

----------


## lina2

Rominka, vjerujem da ćete uspjeti. Dat će Bog! Samo pozitivno

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka draga kad krecete sad za vikend jelda???
Kako ide himna DAT CE VAM BOG I VISE OD TOG!!!!!!!!!SRETNO 
Lina2,dugo se nisi javljala sto ima kod vas??

----------


## Rominka

evo, to je to! umjesto pianje u nedjelju, počinjem u petak i za dva tjedna putujemoooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Rominka, slažem se s tobom, tek kad prihvatimo svoju situaciju, bit ćemo potpuno otvoreni za neke druge opcije i u psihološkom smislu bit će nam lakše. I mi se već pet godina borimo s azoospermijom, ali doista borimo, jer smo isprobali sve alternativne metode koje postoje ( čajevi dr. Tešića i dr. Mije, bioenergija (Domančić), piskavica, tribestan, vitamini i sl.). MM je čak prestao pušiti, ali ništa nije pomoglo. Sada isto čekamo biopsiju na Rebru, ali ne nadamo se previše. Ponekad nam je bilo toliko teško da se pitam kako smo to preživjeli. Što smo stariji, primjećujemo kako smo nekako diskriminirani, naši prijatelji se nalaze kako bi se njihova djeca igrala, a nas više skoro nitko ni ne zove na druženja jer su svi okrenuti svojoj djeci i svom ritmu u koji se mi ne uklapamo. Često u očima svojih prijateljica ili kolegica pročitam rečenicu: "Lako je tebi, ti nemaš djece, ti se možeš naspavati. Ne znaš ti kako je to, ja sam umorna i iscrpljena, a ti nisi i slično." A ja pomislim kako bih se vrlo rado mijenjala s njima i bila neispavana i umorna. Sve to nije lako, ali moramo biti hrabre i boriti se i protiv te grozne dijagnoze i protiv predrasuda društva. I da zaključim, zapravo sam vam htjela reći da se MM i ja puno bolje osjećamo otkad smo se odlučili na posvajanje. Nekako smo smireniji jer znamo da ipak postoji svjetlo na kraju tunela. Znamo da je i to dugotrajan proces, ali vjerujemo u uspjeh i uskoro krećemo i u tu borbu.
Jednostavno, ne želimo živjeti cijeli život bez djece, iako poznam nekoliko parova koji su se pomirili sa životom bez djece i sasvim lijepo i zadovoljno žive. Samo je važno da to raščistite sami sa sobom i živite bez frustracija.
Oprostite na ovako dugačkom postu, ali čini mi se da nam je svima potrebna podrška, a najbolju vam podršku mogu dati oni koji znaju kroz što prolazite jer i sami kroz to prolaze. Ne dajte se i samo hrabro naprijed!
Za početak, mislimo na Rominku i nadajmo se prvoj ovogodišnjoj azoo-trudnoći.

----------


## Mali Mimi

danijeladanči baš lijepi post, mi imamo sasvim druge dijagnoze ali kroz iste stvari prolazimo manje više

----------


## mimi81

DanijelaDanči čestitke na stavu i odluci...neka beba stigne čim prije

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> danijeladanči baš lijepi post, mi imamo sasvim druge dijagnoze ali kroz iste stvari prolazimo manje više


Da, svejedno je koja je dijagnoza, svi parovi bez djece prolaze kroz isto. Najgore je što imam osjećaj da nas je sve više. Na mome poslu od desetak kolegica u tridesetima koje su u braku, čak nas tri nemamo djece.

----------


## MARINA25

Danijela, draga post ti je divan i našla sam se u svakoj tvojoj riječi.....jednostavno ne možeš opisati nikom taj osjećaj tko ne prolazi isto....svejedno koja je dijagnoza ako bebe nema!!   :Sad:

----------


## makicali

mi cemo se boriti do kraja ukoliko ne bude nade icicemo na oplodnj sa donatorom...Uradili smo analizu,cekamo rezultaze i da vidimo sta ce nam doktor reci...To nam je poslednja nada...

----------


## dola

> Danijela, draga post ti je divan i našla sam se u svakoj tvojoj riječi.....jednostavno ne možeš opisati nikom taj osjećaj tko ne prolazi isto....svejedno koja je dijagnoza ako bebe nema!!


Potpisujem!!

----------


## boss

dola jel se meni to cini ili si i ti u postupku?
drzim fige svima da ovo proljece donese mnogo mnogo lijepih vijesti na ovoj azoostatistici.
a rominka bio bi red da otvoris sezonu pozitivnih beta ove godine na ovoj temi.

----------


## dola

> dola jel se meni to cini ili si i ti u postupku?
> drzim fige svima da ovo proljece donese mnogo mnogo lijepih vijesti na ovoj azoostatistici.
> a rominka bio bi red da otvoris sezonu pozitivnih beta ove godine na ovoj temi.


jesam, mm je imao čak 5 plivača! dva su oplodila dvije JS i vraćene su mi 2 mrve, ali nemam baš dobar predosjećaj...mada je i ovo samo po sebi ogroman uspjeh da se nešto u laboratoriju uspjelo "skuhati". kako bilo, pokušavati ćemo sve dok ima ijednog spermića  :Smile:

----------


## boss

o pa vi znaci sad cekate rezultate, nadam se da ces nas obradovati onda , bas zato sto se ne nadas ima da te iznenadi.
a ni ja se nesto ne nadam da ce ista biti od mog prvog , ma i nama ce biti uspjeh ako uspiju sta naci da se moze oploditi, neznam mozda al mislim da je gore cekanje punkcije i razmisljanje hoce li sta uspjeti naci nego cekanje bete posle toga. 
iskreno kad bi ja uspjela doci do toga do cega ste vi da bar imaju jednu da vrate , ma skakala bi od srece sto sam uspjela doci do toga.
drzim ti fige da se obradujes , a i nama ostalim da malo das nade.

----------


## postoji nada

Danijeladanci prekrasan post,tako je tocno kako si napisala,tek kad prihvatis ovaj put pun trnja i boli ,lakse je naci put ka svjetlu na kraju tunela.Jel uvjek ima rjesenje kako doci do svoje srecice.Nepostoji caj,terapija koja bi nama pomogla ali postoji put koji nas moze dovesti do djecice,bilo to posvojenje ili donorska oplodnja.Rominka je nasa trudnica sigurno.Dola i vi cete brzo doci do svoje bebice sigurno,pogotovo sto vi imate svoje plivace i budi presretna zbog toga.Curke da nema nas i ovog foruma tesko bi se mi nosili sa ovim nasim krizevima a ovako je puno lakse podjeliti svoj zivot i svoje iskustvo sa osobama koje vas u potpunosti razumiju.Nitko nezna i nemoze nas ruzumjeti dok nije u nasoj situaciji.pozdrav svima

----------


## dola

> o pa vi znaci sad cekate rezultate, nadam se da ces nas obradovati onda , bas zato sto se ne nadas ima da te iznenadi.
> a ni ja se nesto ne nadam da ce ista biti od mog prvog , ma i nama ce biti uspjeh ako uspiju sta naci da se moze oploditi, neznam mozda al mislim da je gore cekanje punkcije i razmisljanje hoce li sta uspjeti naci nego cekanje bete posle toga. 
> iskreno kad bi ja uspjela doci do toga do cega ste vi da bar imaju jednu da vrate , ma skakala bi od srece sto sam uspjela doci do toga.
> drzim ti fige da se obradujes , a i nama ostalim da malo das nade.


je teško je to sve skupa, kad je mm na biopsiji imao 0 i doktor rekao da nista vise ne mozemo  i da se ne trudimo,  bili smo mjesecima jadni, onda su nam u ri dali nadu da probamo u postupak da se možda nađe koji,onda smo bili ful sretni...vrtuljak emocija koji se stalno izmjenjuje...pozdrav svima!!

----------


## boss

pa i mi smo sad usli u postupak sa pricom da ce se naci koji, sto bi ja rekla da ce uspjeti iskopati kojeg, al sama pomisao da se oboje pucamo hormonima i prolazimo cjeli postupak i punkcije sa nadom hoce li ista naci tog dana ili ne , ma nekako mi nije svejedno, mislim da bi me vise dotuklo da nenadju nista nego da docekam negativan nalaz posle ET.

----------


## lina2

Ola postoji nada!
Ja sam se neki dan naručila kod dr. alebića na vv, budući da su nam u ri rekli da nam ne mogu pomoći. Shvatila sam da u cijeloj toj priči oko azoo, ja sam nigdje, da bi bilo ok da nam neko vodi postupak ako budemo te sreće pa se biopsijom nađe koji šampion.
Tako da je nas sljedeći korak vv pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Kako je kod tebe, ima li novosti?
DanijelaDanči drago mi je da ste odlučili što dalje, veliki je to korak! Želim Vam da što prije dodete do bebača.

----------


## postoji nada

Lina2,mi smo ti trenutno u fazi cekanja,tj.cekamo godisnji ili slobodne dane da obavimo pretrage koje nam je rekao dr.Jezek,zaista je pozitivan covjek,a to nece bit tak skoro ,nismo sigurni gdje napravit biopsiju kod nas u HR.ili micro-tese u Sarajevu kad se otvori bahceci centar.u svakom slucaju biopsiju cemo napravit te ako se nenade nista krecemo u nove borbe te cemo vidjeti jos za sto se odluciti.U meduvremenu mislim na sve vas,bit cu na forumu stalno i cekati pozitivne rezultate od nasih curka.
Prvo se nadam sreci Rominke i Dole,neka nam prve jave najljepsu vijest.Drage moje pozdrav svima.
Tuzna gdje si ti,jel ima kod vas nekih pomaka??

----------


## postoji nada

Sory dva put mi primi istu poruku.ispravljam :Laughing:

----------


## lina2

Što vam je predložio dr.Ježek da napravite? Mi isto svakako idemo na biopsiju, ali kod nas. 
Čini mi se da će se i kod nas raditi micro-tese na rebru za koji mjesec!

----------


## tuzna

> ...Tuzna gdje si ti,jel ima kod vas nekih pomaka??


ne,nemam se cime pohvaliti.evo,spremam se(kad nagovorim muza) da posjetimo boss   :Very Happy:  pa da vidimo da li bi njihov ljekar nama nastavio menopur,ili bi radio punkciju, ili bi rekao da nema nista od nas...dakle,jos nioje gotovo.
nisam pisala ovima  u Bahceci jos,al evo idem odmah,da vidim jesu skoro otvorili kliniku.

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tuzna

slala mail juce, evo odgovora:
" mi se izvinjavamo ali jos uvijek na nasu zalost
cekamo odobrenja od nadleznih institucija, nasi planovi i ocekivanja su
bili da cemo poceti raditi pocetkom ove godine, no medjutim mi ne mozemo
nego slijediti zakonsku proceduru koja je, usput receno, takva da moramo jos
malo da sacekamo.
Mi cemo sa vama podijeliti svaku informaciju i novost vezano za sve nase
aktivnosti.
Molimo vas da razumijete nasu situaciju i jos jednom se izvinjavamo."

pozz

----------


## tuzna

nađoh među mailovima,mail od ovih iz Jinemed klinike,koji već rade u Sarajevu.
molila sam ih da mi pojanse šta oni pod microtese-om podrazumijevaju,i evo texta:
MIKRO TESE (Mikrohirurško izdvajanje sperme iz testisa)
U slučajevima neopstruktivne azospermije, kada je nivo spermatogeneze veoma nizak za najprikladniji metod istrage smatra se metod biopsije sa više uzoraka tkiva. Specijalizovni hirurg urolog koristi mikroskop da ukloni najzdravije semene kanale u kojima je najverovatnije da će naći spermatozoide. Ovi uzorci se direktno pregledaju od strane  kliničkog embriologa koji ih ispituje pod različitim mikroskopima da bi potvrdio prisustvo spermatozoida. Ako su zreli spermatozoidi pronađeni oni se zamrzavaju ili se koriste odmah za oplodnju jajnih ćelija supruge.Ispitivanje testisa pod mikroskopom nam omogućava pronalaženje više spermatozoida u odnosu na klasični tese kod kojeg  je pronalaženje spermatozoida između 30-40% dok kod mikro tese ovj procenat je daleko veći 60-70%.Druga važna prednost je, gubitak tkiva testisa pacijenta je manji do 70 puta u odnosu na klasični tese te na ovaj način oštećenje testisa se svodi na najnižem nivou.
Još jedna prednost mikro tese je ta što ne oštećuje krvne sudove koji snadbijevaju testise. Tako da smanjuje postoperativne neželjene efekte.


dakle, koja cura zna,je li to to?to je microtese koju rade i u Belgiji?
cijena u ovoj klinici je 1 000 e.

----------


## postoji nada

Lina2,rekao nam je da svakako moramo uraditi microdeleciju test,inhibin i uroloske pretrage,ultrazvuk i urinokulturu,te ponoviti fsh,zatim mu se javiti sa nalazima da preporuci tese ili micro-tese.ali on je meni rekao da nece raditi micro-tese kod nas,vec obicnu biopsiju,pitala sam ga :Crying or Very sad: 
Tuzna:meni se cini da je to prava micro-tese a ne obicna biopsija ,znaci oni to rade a gdje je ta klinika?Ja sam zalosna sto sam procitala da pise sa neopstruktivnom azoo,gdje ima malo spermatogeneze da je preporucljiva micro.,ali kod nas nema ni malo??sta raditi Boze dragi :Crying or Very sad: 
pozz curke

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna sory sad vidim da si napisala u Sarajevu  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

postoji nada,obavezno odradite pretrage.inhibin ce reci mnogo toga. kod mm je bio 25 inhibin.
znas,i kod muza j e2007. godine bilo u jednom kanalicu spermatogonija i spermatocita. nemam pojam kakav miu je inhibin tad bio,i od toga je proslo 5 godina.
pitanje je sta se dole desava sad.
sad znamo da je nakon nekih terapija inhibin porasato,uduplao se,ali ni to ne mora nista da zanci.mislim da je bio slucaj zene na ovom forumu da je inhibin bio preko 80,a ni microtese-om nista nisu nasli.

evo ti moja logika(znaci uz pretpostavku da u tetsisima nema nista, pa i nije bio niti jedan spermij, a u tkivu jednog testisa i niej bilo nista, u drugom uzorku je od 14 kanalica,proplaih potpuno, samo u jednom bilo nesto tih zacetaka-znaci,nalaz malkice bolji nego da bas nema nista):
idemo na micro svakako,ali ajde prije nje da pije neku terpaiju kako bi dali sve od sebe da podstaknemo eventualno koji spermic.
krenuli smo sa nolvadexom,ezerexom i proxeedom, preko klomifena i andriola do 6 menopura.
prije menopura-inhibin je porastao na 57. ipak se nesto desilo,makar da je samo inhibin porastao.to je prvi put neka pozitiva u nasem slucaju.

nakon 6 menopura, stali smo...ne znamo sta dalje. odlucili smo do B luke u dr.-a koji daje udarnu terapiju menopurom(primi se za par mejseci 25-30 menopura) ,boss to najbolje zna, i da vidimo hoce li se nesto slucajno  desiti.ako nista,onda nakon svih terapija idemo na microtese...ali,bar smo dali sve od sebe.

----------


## boss

tuzna vidjecemo hoce li biti ista od tih menopura 
sad nesto racunam 650 evra menopur , 200 evra ortomol fertil plus, to je 850 evra samo terapije za 4 mjeseca a gdje su ostale sitnice. ispade terapija isto kao i cjena mikro tese ,ili  trecina cjene postupka. mislim nije mi zao para samo ako ih uspiju naci, al brate skupi ti njegovi spermici.

----------


## postoji nada

Joj tuzna neznam ni sama,ma nama je vise doktora reklo posto nam je fsh visok a testosteron u normali nislucajno nista neuzimat od terapije,jel bi mogli pogorsat situaciju.Kod vas je drugacije,pa probajte zasto ne ako su vam doktori preporucili znaci da vam se situacija moze popravit,nadam se i od srca vam zelim ,jel i vi se dugo vec borite,uzas.Ma da definitivno je micro tese najbolje napravit i onda je to konacno,pa kakav god ishod bio.Moramo napravit ove nalaze pa cemo vidjet ima li uopce nade za nas.Cure moje neznam sto bih bez vas,koliko je lakse kad se razumijemo i zajedno se borimo sa usponima i padovima.Pozz curke i decki koji se isto bore zajedno snama. :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Ja sam razgovarala s jednim doktorom ( da sada ovdje ne govorim o kome je riječ , ako nekoga zanima neka pošalje pp )koji mi je rekao da ukoliko je nekome fsh normalan- tj u vrijednostima 4-5 da se ne smije uzimati ništa jer će se situacija pogoršati. Smatra da menopure i ostale ljekove bi mogli uzimati samo oni kojima je fsh dosta nizak, npr od 0-2. Kaže da će tada djelovati.

----------


## boss

kod mog je 2,1 fsh valjda mu je zato i dao menopur.

----------


## vesnam

Drage moje, 
čitam već danima vaše postove i odlučila sam da vam se pridružim. Dobili smo nalaze spermograma, ponovili i oba puta samo nule. Uradili hormone i tu mi treba vaša pomoć. Već samsvuda čitala i dobila par saveta ali bi što više mišljenja da prikupim. Nalaz je sledeći:
FGSH 12.4 
LH 5.04 
prolactin 119 
tesosteron 6.00 
inhibin B12.4 

Eto, ovaj inhibin je katastrofalan, to sam videla čim smo dobili nalaz pa me zanima da li on nekako može da se reši nekakvom hormonskom terapijom?

----------


## MARINA25

Da Boss, mislim da je to razlog!!!
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Ola postoji nada!
> Ja sam se neki dan naručila kod dr. alebića na vv, budući da su nam u ri rekli da nam ne mogu pomoći. Shvatila sam da u cijeloj toj priči oko azoo, ja sam nigdje, da bi bilo ok da nam neko vodi postupak ako budemo te sreće pa se biopsijom nađe koji šampion.
> Tako da je nas sljedeći korak vv pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Kako je kod tebe, ima li novosti?
> DanijelaDanči drago mi je da ste odlučili što dalje, veliki je to korak! Želim Vam da što prije dodete do bebača.


Hvala, draga!
I ja sam bila kod dr. Alebića, kažu da je jako stručan jer je godinama radio uz Lučingera, a ja mogu reći i da je jako drag i ugodan. On sad radi potpomognutu na vv, ali to nama ništa ne znači kad nemamo spermija. On me pregledao i dao mi da izvadim hormone, ustanovio da je kod mene sve ok i rekao da mu se javimo kad mm završi svoju obradu. U svakom slučaju dobro je kod njega imati karton, pogotovo onim parovima koji imaju nešto spermija s vremena na vrijeme.

----------


## postoji nada

Curke gdje su nam nase buduce trudnice Rominka i Dola? :Very Happy:    za puno uspjeha i slavlja nasim mamama

----------


## Rominka

ola, evo me. pikamo se i čekamo  :Smile:  ležim, gledam tv i sanjarim....

----------


## postoji nada

Odmaraj Rominka,i samo sanjaj ,uskoro ce san postat stvarnost.U mislima stobom ,velik pozdrav :Love:

----------


## boss

rominka nek ti ja sa srecom. i ja krecem od sledeceg ponedeljka sa pikanjem.

vesna , nadam se da ce ti cure koje su u istoj situaciji kao i ti dati neki pametan savjet.

postoji nada citala sam na drugoj temi cini mi se kc rijeka da je dola dobila i nije docekala betu.

----------


## postoji nada

Aj nije valjda??strasno,pa kada ce nama svima krenuti.,jako mi je zao za Dolu.
Boss i tebi od srca svu srecu svijeta zelim da se nadu plivaci i otputuju tam gdje im je mjesto,misli pozitivno ,moras!!pozz

----------


## boss

postoji nada  hvala, ma niti razmisljam pozitivno niti negativno, neocekujem nista od ovog puta za mene je ovaj postupak ko ispit koji nisam spremila pa izlazim na blef. tako i ovaj postupak mi je cisto hajde da prodje i bila bi prezadovoljnja samo sa tim kad bi uspjeli doci do ET,tj kad bi imali cime oploditi jajne celije, al s obzirom na svu situaciju ne ocekujem nista.

----------


## ati_ml

Evo, htjela sam vas samo izvijestiti: napokon smo uspjeli otići do dr.Lučingera; ova nevremena nas spriječila u dva navrata, otok bio odsječen od svijeta, ove subote bila treća sreća pokušaj putovanja  :Smile: . Daklem, u razgovoru nam je potvrdio ono što nam je već i telefonski rekao: kod supruga manjak i fsh i lh hormona, to se da liječiti (rekao je da je to jedna od rijetkih kombinacija kod azoo dijagnoze s kojom se nešto da napraviti) i da mu nije jasno zašto svih ovih godina njegovi kolege uopće nisu probali to liječiti (da napomenem, naše razne pretrage i hodočašća bolnicama i liječnicima, od Rijeke do Vuk Vrhovca traje 10ak godina). Prepisao je mm Menopur. E sad, danas nam naš doktor kaže da taj lijek ne ide na recept. Je li to moguće?!? Stvarno taj lijek ne ide na recept? 
Anyway, ako ne ide, nema druge nego platiti  :Sad:  
Naravno, to nije sve. Kad smo već došli na konzultacije s pregledom, dobri doktor pregledao i mene. U mjesec dana od posljednjeg pregleda, stvorila mi se još jedna cista na jajnicima, tako da su sad oba cistična!!! Ma mislim! Još nešto? Kad sve ovo riješimo, sigurno će se stvoriti nešto treće! 
Eto, malo sam se izjadala, a s druge strane, eto, opet se nadam...  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Boss,ma budite pozitivni,mora se nesto naci i oploditi.Ja sam tako sretna kad netko dode do ove faze kad se nesto nade (a kod vas mislim da bi trebalo),i naravno da dodete do ET-a.,radujem se s vama i prozivljavam sa svima,jel smo svi u takvoj situaciji.Pozitivna je stvar da je kod vas fsh.nizak i to se da popraviti i imati plivace.,ma bit ce dobro,vjeruj mi.Ati_ml.,borite se to je super da je i kod vas manjak fsh i lh.dat ce se popraviti.Evo djelim svama par redaka.Kod nas je previsok i nesmije se nicim spustati,jel dok je visok testisi pokusavaju potaci spermatogenezu da proizvodi spermije,ili ako nema ni spermatogeneze potice visoki fsh da se pojave njene stanice.,tako da ni slucajno se fsh,nesmije spustati ako je visok a nema spermija i stanice spermatogeneze,jel tada nema svrhe ocekivat da ce se nesto ikada poceti proizvoditi u testisima ako ga spustite nasilu sa ljekovima,tako su nama 4-doktora objasnila.Ako se desi spontano da  se sam spusti znaci da je uspjeo potaknuti na proizvodnju.Nebih htjela nikome nista nametnuti,ovdje smo svi da pomognemo kako mozemo sa informacijama,svatko je kovac svoje srece u ovoj borbi,pa tako svi imaju izbor uciniti onako kako im nalaze njihova savjest i to je u redu,htjela sam samo podjelit misljenje doktora koji su nam objasnili funkciju fsh.,ipak me zbunjuje kad netko sa vrlo visokim fsh,uzima neku terapiju.pozdrav svima i sretno
oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## tuzna

*ati_ml,*kakvi su konkretno hormoni tm?ako ti nije tesko da napises njegove vrijednosti i referentne vrijednosti,bas da vidim gdje se mm tu uklapa.

----------


## boss

ati-ml menopur se svugdje placa ni jedna drzava bar balkanska ne finansira lijecenje muskaraca menopurom, al svi kazu da je nizak fsh najbolja moguca opcija kod azoospermije , mada evo mog kojem je fsh na donjoj granici pa nesto jos nisam vidjela nekog pomaka od menopura nakon 3 mjeseca, niti sam primjetila da smo nesto u boljoj poziciji od ostalih. izgleda da moj dragi ne reaguje na hormone.
ja upravo dosla sa nalazima brisa uretre nije izolovana ni mikoplazma ni ureoplazma ni nijedna druga bakterija iz uretre, sutra jos cekam nalaz spermokulture , iako nalaz spermokulture od pre 15 dana je bio sterilan. sad vise  ne znam sta se desava ako su svi nalazi uredni a on ima masu leukocita, od cega moze da su mu ti leukociti? 
ima li iko pojma od cega mogu biti leukociti u spermi ako nisu od bakterija?

----------


## MARINA25

Samo da Vam  javim super vijest. Današnji rezultati spermiograma, spermiji pronađeni.Zamrzli smo ih i krećemo u postupak slijedeći mjesec.jeeeeeeee!!!!  :Smile: 
Mislimo da su se opet pojavili zbog tribestana , kojeg uzima do sada 50 dana. Osim tribestana c vitamin , bioastin, folna kiselina, selen..Ajme , napokon jedna sretna vijest nakon dugo vremena!!   :Smile:

----------


## boss

marina nek vam je sa srecom , a bas me obraduje kad neko uspije doci do spermica to mi uvjek popravi dan. sad odmah na VTO i uzivajte.

----------


## edinas

vec sam rekla davno da su mm doktoricdali hcg inekcije dabi se hormoni regulisali . Testastron se povecao

----------


## Rominka

izgleda da od našeg odlaska ne bude ništa...imam samo 2 folikula, tako da čekam mirnu da mi se javi što ćemo sada....ovo nisam očekivala... :Sad:

----------


## boss

rominka znas ono sto svi kazu na azoostatistici da je dovoljan jedan spermatozoid da se oplodi jajna celija e pa isto tako dovoljna je i jedna jajna celija . nemoj se sikirati ako vam je sudjeno i da dobijes jednu jajnu celiju ona ce se oploditi i nastaviti rasti, a ako nije djaba onda i 20. nadam se da si skontala sta sam htjela reci.
mozda ces dobiti jednu ali vrednu zato ne daj se i nemoj se nervirati sad ti je nervoza najmanje potrebna.

----------


## Rominka

joj, boss, znam ,jedna je dovoljna.....ali ne znam hoće li dr htjeti ići u postupak s dva folikula....kad bih ja znala da će ta dva folikula dati 2 js ja bih išla i duplo platila....

----------


## boss

ma sumnjam da ce odustati , a realno pitanje je hocete li imati materijala i za te dve jajne celije. neznam jel ti ovo prvi put? isto tako bar ja kontam da meni bar nece znaciti sutra hocu li imati jednu ili 20 jajnih celija , jer bar ja ne ocekujem vise od 5 spermatozoida i od tih 5 ako bude srece bar dva da valjaju tako da mi iz te tacke gledista nije ni potrebno 20 komada. 
a sa druge strane pogledaj slucajeve koji oplode samo jednu jajnu celiju i nju vrate i ona se primi , a imas slucajeva kod oplodjenih masa pa se ni jedna ne primi. sve ti je to rulet zato se ni nemoj sekirati
ako nista bar si otkrila da nereagujes na tu terapiju , a mozda ce ti dr i povecati sad hormone .

----------


## Rominka

kaže dr. L da se ona ne brine da to nije ništa, ona očekuje da će ih biti još. inače mi idemo na donora, pa bi bilo bolje da ih bude više da možemo zamrznuti. odoh spavati jer me glava jako boli. nastavljam sa protokolom pa ćemo vidit.

----------


## sos15

Pozdrav!

Nova sam na forumu. Kao i većina na forumu i mm i ja se borimo sa azoospermiom. 
Interesuje me da li neko ima iskustva sa Jinemed klnikom? Otvorili su predstavništvo i u Sarajevu,a s obzirom da je kod njih moguće odraditi MicroTese, planirali smo kod njih pokušati  VTO (naravno ako nađemo materijala za postupak).
Kod nas je problem visok FSH, a nizak testosteron. Svaki savjet je dobro došao.

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka,u potpunosti se slazem sa boss.sad ti najmanje treba da se nazivciras,nemoj .ma sjeti se samo svoje himne bit ce dobro,i sa jednim se napravi cudo.
Nebrini i cuvaj se ,uz tebe smo.kisss

----------


## postoji nada

sos15.Dobro dosla u azoo svijet nazalost.Moj ti je savjet da procitas cijeli forum ,tu ces sigurno naci puno savjeta i informacija koje ti mogu pomoci.,vise sigurno vec sto bi nam ikoji doktor rekao,posto nisu zainteresirani za musku neplodnost pogotovo ovu najtezu azoo.Kod nas je visok fsh.a u redu testesteron i ostalo,i nemamo opciju ista napraviti osim tese ili micro-tese.,tak da se nemoj ravnat po nama,mozda za vas postoji neka terapija koja vam moze pomoci sa hormonima.Procitaj i naci ces puno odgovora za svoja pitanja.Svakako pitaj sve sto te zanima.pozz i sretno

----------


## tuzna

ja samo znam da je Jinemed otvoren u sarajevu i da je microtese oko 1000e.
i imam neki link za britanski forum na kojem zene diskutiraju o Jinemed klinici.

----------


## sos15

Hvala na dobrodošlici. Forum sam već prečitala ( družim se ja s vama već neko vrijeme), ali se nisam do sada javljala.
Vjerovatno sam nešto i propustila jer na forumu ima hrpa informacija,pa treba to sve usvojiti i zapamtiti. Već sam iz ranijih postova zaključila da nama sa visokim FSH ne daju mnogo nade, kontaktirala sam već neke klinike i jedino su mi iz Jinemed-a dali malo nade.
Naime, tražili su mi neke dodatne nalaze, pa kažu da će na osnovu njih vidjeti može li se nešto pokušati sa hormonskom terapijom prije Microtese. Cijena Microtese je 725 EUR.
Mi još čekamo kontrolu kod doktora koji je Boss spominjala jer kod njega možemo preko fonda, ali ne očekujem da će nam dati puno šanse.

tuzna: ako možeš da mi pošalješ taj link za britanski forum da malo i to pregledam.

----------


## boss

sos tuzna je spominjala jos neku kliniku na B neznam kako se zove ta se treba tek otvoriti, pa pokusajte se raspitati i za tu kliniku. 
mi dobili danas i nalaz spermokulture ponovljeni i opet sterilna podloga ostala, sad ce jos ispasti da je problem u prostati, jer ja vise nemam ideje odakle mogu dolaziti ti silni leukociti.

----------


## sos15

Ne bi da te plašim, ali to može biti ozbiljno. Moj savjet ti je da kad odete kod doktora tražite da prekontroliše prostatu.
Ne budi primjenjeno, ali znam za slučaj gdje se momak par godina liječio (sterilitet) kod istog doktora, da bi na kraju utvrdili da ima problem sa prostatom, neću ni napisati šta. Ipak, sretna vijest je da je to operisao i da je sve dobro prošlo, sad ponovo ide u borbu za bebicu. 
Opet kažem, ne mora značiti, i daće Bog da nije ništa tako, ali bolje je provjeriti.

----------


## edinas

> Pozdrav!
> 
> Nova sam na forumu. Kao i većina na forumu i mm i ja se borimo sa azoospermiom. 
> Interesuje me da li neko ima iskustva sa Jinemed klnikom? Otvorili su predstavništvo i u Sarajevu,a s obzirom da je kod njih moguće odraditi MicroTese, planirali smo kod njih pokušati VTO (naravno ako nađemo materijala za postupak).
> Kod nas je problem visok FSH, a nizak testosteron. Svaki savjet je dobro došao.



I moj muz ima visok fsh i nizak testosteron i doktor mu je dao hcg inekcije da prima 2 puta sedmicno.  Testosteron mu je se sad povecao i uskoro trebada radi nalaz spermograma.

----------


## sos15

> I moj muz ima visok fsh i nizak testosteron i doktor mu je dao hcg inekcije da prima 2 puta sedmicno.  Testosteron mu je se sad povecao i uskoro trebada radi nalaz spermograma.


Možeš li mi napisati kod kog doktora ste išli? Nisam sigurna da li mogu primati pp jer sam nova na forumu, ali pokušala bih sve, samo da se nalazi poprave.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15,slazem se sa Edinas ,inekcije hcg,mogu pomoci da se popravi testosteron,raspitaj se kod doktora jel bi vam dao i preporucio.pozz

----------


## sos15

Sure, hvala svima na savjetima.  Ovaj forum je zaista super. 
Već sam kontaktirala Bahceci klinku, i oni će raditi MicroTese, ali, nažalost, još uvijek nemaju tačne informacije kada će početi s radom.
Veoma su susretljivi, kao i oni iz Jimened-a. Zaista ne znam za kojeg bi se odlučila, jer prvi dojam je super i kod jednih i drugih.

EdinaS: Možeš li mi reći kod koga se liječi tm? U četvrtak idemo kod našeg urologa i pitaću ga za te injekcije. Polako spremam čitav spisak pitanja za njega. Biće to dug razgovor. Još bih te htjela pitati da li je tvoj suprug išao kod endokrinologa? Moj dosad nije, ali naša porodična doktorica je rekla da obavezno odemo kad je vidjela da je FSH visok.

----------


## tuzna

SOS, edinas t i je u americi.
neko je psomenuo drugu kliniku, to je bas ta Bahceci. recimo,ja sam prije za njih zbog toga sto kod njih radi drEmre Bakircioglu,koji se usavrsavao na Cornell institutu (oni su izmislili microtese?). medutim,on ne daje nikakvu terapiju,akze nije nista dokazano(mail sam mu slala ranije)

nisma imala pojma da ti u JInemed klinici hoce da pokusaju lijecitii azoo? idem odmah mail da ima saljem  :Grin:

----------


## sos15

> SOS, edinas t i je u americi.
> neko je psomenuo drugu kliniku, to je bas ta Bahceci. recimo,ja sam prije za njih zbog toga sto kod njih radi drEmre Bakircioglu,koji se usavrsavao na Cornell institutu (oni su izmislili microtese?). medutim,on ne daje nikakvu terapiju,akze nije nista dokazano(mail sam mu slala ranije)
> 
> nisma imala pojma da ti u JInemed klinici hoce da pokusaju lijecitii azoo? idem odmah mail da ima saljem



Ja sam njih razumjela da bi oni pokušali prije MicroTese hormonsku terapiju, ako nalazi pokažu da ima šanse za to.
Postaviću ti njihov odgovor, pa vidi, možda sam ja protumačila pogrešno.
Ne bi bilo čudo, s obzirom da sam izgubljena ovih dana u potrazi za rješenjem.
Evo njihov mail:

"Postovanje,

Dr.Serdar Erkan je pogledao Vas mail.

Dali ste imali ¸¸ totalni testosteron¸¸ ili   ¸¸slobodni testosteron¸¸?

Ako je bio u pitanju ¸¸slobodni testosteron¸¸  molim Vas da dobijemo i ¸¸total testosteron¸¸

kao i nalaze krvi!

- LH
- Estradiol
- Prolactin

Dr.Erkan ce ocijeniti Vase nalaze i savjetovati , ukoliko bude potrebe za hormonskom terapijom ,

prije Micro Tese-


Ujedno mi radimo Micro Tese , a cijena je 725 eura.


Ukoliko imate jos neka pitanja molimo Vas slobodno nas kontaktirajte. Stojimo Vam na raspolaganju!


Srdacan pozdrav!"

Ja bih rado pokušala, ako može neka terapija prije MicroTese. Ne nadam se ja da ćemo to izbjeći, već  da bi možda terapija pomogla da nešto nađemo kad budemo radili MicroTese.
Možeš li mi poslati link za onaj engleski forum na kojem se spominje Jinemed? Tražila sam ga, ali nisam našla.

----------


## edinas

Jeste isao je kod endokrinologa i nakod 4 godine dao nam je hormosku terapiju.  Mada nam je davao male sanse da ce nam pomoci ali mi smo ipak pristatli da probamo i hormosku terapiju.

----------


## makicali

> nađoh među mailovima,mail od ovih iz Jinemed klinike,koji već rade u Sarajevu.
> molila sam ih da mi pojanse šta oni pod microtese-om podrazumijevaju,i evo texta:
> MIKRO TESE (Mikrohirurško izdvajanje sperme iz testisa)
> U slučajevima neopstruktivne azospermije, kada je nivo spermatogeneze veoma nizak za najprikladniji metod istrage smatra se metod biopsije sa više uzoraka tkiva. Specijalizovni hirurg urolog koristi mikroskop da ukloni najzdravije semene kanale u kojima je najverovatnije da će naći spermatozoide. Ovi uzorci se direktno pregledaju od strane  kliničkog embriologa koji ih ispituje pod različitim mikroskopima da bi potvrdio prisustvo spermatozoida. Ako su zreli spermatozoidi pronađeni oni se zamrzavaju ili se koriste odmah za oplodnju jajnih ćelija supruge.Ispitivanje testisa pod mikroskopom nam omogućava pronalaženje više spermatozoida u odnosu na klasični tese kod kojeg  je pronalaženje spermatozoida između 30-40% dok kod mikro tese ovj procenat je daleko veći 60-70%.Druga važna prednost je, gubitak tkiva testisa pacijenta je manji do 70 puta u odnosu na klasični tese te na ovaj način oštećenje testisa se svodi na najnižem nivou.
> Još jedna prednost mikro tese je ta što ne oštećuje krvne sudove koji snadbijevaju testise. Tako da smanjuje postoperativne neželjene efekte.
> 
> 
> dakle, koja cura zna,je li to to?to je microtese koju rade i u Belgiji?
> cijena u ovoj klinici je 1 000 e.




Nama su rezultati ocajni tri puta manji nego pre terapije,doktor nas salje u Belgiju ili Grcku jer jedino tamo rade tu biopsiju microtese...Saznacemo koja klinika je u pitanju jer moramo uzeti kontakt te klinike...

----------


## makicali

Nama su rezultati ocajni tri puta manji nego pre terapije,doktor nas salje u Belgiju ili Grcku jedino tamo rade tu biopsiju microtese,ne znam cenu ali cemo ih uskoro kontaktirati pa vam javljm...U svakom slucaju mi smo odlucili za donatora pa ako se desi da pronadju i kod mm i to cemo...

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka sretno danas,javi nam se cim mozes :Love: 

Tuzna:meni su poslali mail(vjerovatno i svima koji su im pisali),ekipa iz Bahcece ivf-centra da se ispricavaju sto jos nisu poceli s radom ,iako su trebali krajem veljace,te se nadaju da ce uskoro biti spremna papirologija i odobrenje za pocetak rada,i rekli su da ce se odmah javiti svima koji su im pisali.
Bas sam pozitivno iznenedena meni je to vec drugi mail da me obavjeste  u vezi protokola otvaranja klinike.Jesu li se tebi javljali?
Curke pozz

----------


## boss

makicali odmah onda prestanite sa terapijom, ta terapija moze imati i obrnuto dejstvo kod manjeg broja tj moze jos vise zaustaviti spermatogenezu , to sam citala u nekom clanku cak mislim i da sam to okacila negdje taj clanak gdje to pise .

----------


## Rominka

cure moje drage, spavala sam kako sam spavala, a svašta sam sanjala. probada me u trbuhu, i probudila sam se kao da sam se upiškila...ništa mi nije jasno...da li je već došlo do ovulacije?? ne bi rekla, a tako mi se čini po boli i po sluzi....uglavnom, evo baš se spremam na uzv. danas je dan d, ili idemo dalje ili...o toj drugoj soluciji ne želim razmišljati, što je glupo od mene, ali...zapravo, sve me ovo šokiralo jer ja uopće niti jednom nisam pomislila da bi pod stimulacijom se mogla razviti samo 2 folikula....nadam se da se od utorka ujutro do danas razvio još barem koji.
reći ću nešto bez namjere da nekoga uvrijedim. postoje dva tipa azoo, i u jednom ima šanse za microtese dok je drugi slučaj onaj krajnji kad treba početi razmišljati o nekim drugim opcijama. no da bi se krenulo u ikakva liječenja, tipa hormonalnih terapija, tražite od svojih dr koji vas vode da vam daju papir na kojemu piše s kojom azoo se borite. većina nas živi na području ex yu i tu ne postoji mogućnost da se obavi microtese (prava)...čajevi, tribestani, cink i ostali pripravci - molim vas pripazite s time jer možete sm narušiti odnose hormona. posebice to napominjem onima koji imaju visok fsh (ne postoji ništa čime se on može spustiti) i niži testosteron. svi ti pripravci utječu baš na ta dva hormona, a ako se poremeti testosteron to nije dobro. a fsh nažalost, jest kakav jest....govorim sve to iz našeg iskustva. na preporuke dr je mm pio  i tribestan, i bioastin, i matičnu mliječ i cink i vitamin e da bi nakon dvije godine konzumacije hormoni se nepovratno poremetili. no jedna dobra stvar je proizašla iz svega toga, imunitet mu se poboljšao i nije bio bolestan sada već jaaaakooo dugo. no, hormoni su kakvi su...
ljubim vas i držite mi fige

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka draga ,nadam se tvojem pozitivnom danu danas na uzv.mislim na tebe...
U potpunosti se slazem s tobom,zaista sam svasta na ovoj temi pronasla sto se sve isprobalo,dosta i na svoju ruku,sto mene osobno sokira,u vecini slucajeva to samo pogorsa situaciju.Po meni najbolje je slusati svog doktora i naravno traziti i drugo misljenje od drugih doktora,pa tek onda vidjeti moze li se nesto popraviti i svaka dijagnoza je drugacija,pa se nemoze uzimati niti ista terapija.Vise puta sam bila pred zidom dali uzeti nesto od ljekova i hvala Bogu da nisam,nama se snizio malo fsh,bez da smo ista uzimali,a to su nam doktori rekli to se moze spontano dogoditi ali nikako uzimati nesto na svoju ruku i narusiti si zdravlje.Drago mi je da i ti pises da se fsh.nemoze nicim spustiti kao i popraviti testosteron,ima par slucajeva gdje se popravio ali je pogorsao druge hormone stoga cure moje kao sto sam vec pisala i sos15.prvo pitat doktora pa onda uzeti terapiju.,nadam se da se neljutite samo sam iznijela svoje misljenje,a na svakom je da odluci.pozz curice

----------


## sos15

Kao prvo da poželim Rominki sreću danas i da nam se javi sa dobrim vijestima.
Ja se potpuno slažem s vama da ne treba ništa na svoju ruku. Željela bih sve pokušati da se naš problem riješi, ali samo uz saglasnost doktora. Ne bih ni na koji način željela pogoršati zdravstveno stanje mm (dovoljno je i ovo s čim se borimo, i previše).
Mi danas idemo kod našeg doktora, pa ćemo videjti šta će on reći. Ipak oni znaju (bar bi trebalo) više od nas. Ja se samo pokušavam što bolje informisati kako bih ga mogla pitati za pojedinosti. Ovaj forum upravo tome i služi. Smatram da neki doktori prebrzo odustaju od pacijenata, kao da se ne žele bakćati sa težim slučajevima kad mogu dovoljno zaraditi i na lakšim, ali mi ne smijemo odustati, već ih trebamo tjerati da nam se posvete i pomognu nam. 
Ako treba, tražićemo i drugog doktora. 
Ja znam da je slučaj mm težak, ali ne bih željela da počnem razgovarati o drugim opcijama dok god ne ispucam sve šanse da dobijemo naše zajedničko dijete.
Čitala sam da su vm radili još dodatnih pretraga ( Inhibin B, hromozome, itd), pa zato kažem da neću odustati dok ne istražim sve. Kad čitam vaše postove i šta ste sve pokušale, shvatam da smo mi tek na početku borbe (mada me je i ovo već iscrpilo).

----------


## boss

sos 15 pa vidite danas kad vec idete da odradite i taj inhibin b kod njih , bar da odradite sve o jednom trosku puta. 
i ja se slazem da treba pitati sve dr a ne uzimati na svoju ruku, al isto sa druge strane treba se i informisati pa isto tako i pitati dr za misljenje o informacijama koje ste nasle.

----------


## sos15

Planirala sam ga pitati danas i za inhibin b, ali  i za hormonsku terapiju,ma za bilo šta što može pomoći. Možda bih ga pitala i za te nalaze hromozoma, da vidimo da nije neki genetski poremećaj. Ma, imala bi ja njega svašta pitati, samo me malo strah kako će reagovati. Bojim se da će početi galamiti i poslati me kod dr Google da nas liječi.
Ti imaš više iskustva sa ovim doktorom, pa me interesuje šta ti misliš. Jesi li mu postavljala takva pitanja?

----------


## boss

ma slobodno ga sve pitaj, znas koliko ljudi njemu svaki dan dodje sa raznoraznim pitanjima i ja nikad nisam ga vidjela da se derao, nervirao ili bilo kako reagovao.
on je takav da ce te saslusati i odgovoriti na sva tvoja pitanja pa makar bila ona i glupa . zato slobodno sve pitaj . i ja ga svaki put obaspem pitanjima koje sam skinula sa raznoraznih foruma i sve i jedno dobro saslusa i da svoje misljenje o tome.
pitaj ga i za inhibin i za genetske analize slobodno , pitaj ga i sta misli o micro tese, sve sto te interesuje.

----------


## Rominka

evo me..dr. mi je zadovoljna, dobro sve napreduje, no produžila mi je stimulaciju menopurom, pa mi sada fale 2 bočice praška (ako netko ima, molim vas). ipak sam paničarila bez veze...
mi smo svaki put se pripremali za poći doktoru - imamo jednu bilježnicu i u nju bih si zapisivala pitanja, sve što bi na rodi našla, što bi mi netko preporučio, što bih pročitala. uvijek sam imala milijun pitanja, i stvarno nas nitko nikada nije odbio, dapače. dr. su bili zadovoljni da nam mogu reći i da mi razumijemo to o čem oni pričaju. nekako mi se čini da je i njima lakše nešto objasniti ako i mi sami barem neke osnove naših problema poznajemo. uistinu je lakše komunicirati. stvarno su nam uvijek odgovorili na sva pitanja. ponekad mi sami i ne znamo postaviti pravo pitanje, ali baš zato su oni tu da nam pomognu i pojasne. nemojte se ustručavati pitati sve, vjerujem da ćete dobiti odgovore.

----------


## postoji nada

Draga Rominka jesam ti rekla bit ce sve dobro.,dobro je pocelo a jos bolje ce da se zavrsi,zato pjevaj danas onu svoju himnicu :Smile:  kiss

----------


## Rominka

i riješila sam menopur - zahvaljujući jednoj dobroj rodi  :Very Happy:  odoh pjevati

----------


## vesnam

Je l' može neko da mi pošalje mail te klinike u Sarajevu, pošto imam neka pitanja, definitivno ćemo pravac kod njih na micro t. nešto mi se ne gubi ni vreme a ni novac na ove naše lekare, poprilično su nezainteresovani. Hvala vam unapred  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

> Je l' može neko da mi pošalje mail te klinike u Sarajevu, pošto imam neka pitanja, definitivno ćemo pravac kod njih na micro t. nešto mi se ne gubi ni vreme a ni novac na ove naše lekare, poprilično su nezainteresovani. Moj mail je vesnna27@gmail.com  Hvala vam unapred


 Dobro došla, nažalost!
 Poslala sam ti na mail kontakte za klinike, jer nisam sgurna smijem li ih ostavljati na forum (i sama sam nova ovdje).

----------


## sos15

Evo da i ja javim vijesti. Juče smo bili kod našeg doktora. Nije zadovljan nalazima, kao što sam i očekivala. Objasnio nam je da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoospermija. Predložio je da uradimo punkciju (najvjerovatnije sledeće sedmice) da vidimo hoće li se pri tome nešto naći (mada nije optimističan). Zasad ne bi išao sa hormonskom terapijom, bar dok ne vidimo nalaze punkcije. Ako se punkcijom ne bi našlo ništa, on predlaže dalje dijagnostičku biopsiju, bez mogućnosti zamrzavanja. Iskreno, bojim se da mi je to gubljenje vremena i živaca, posebno mm, jer to znači da bi morao dva puta raditi biopsiju, jednom dijagnostički, a drugi put poslije hormonske terapije. Šta vi mislite o tome? Da li je bolje odmah ići na microtese, ako punkcija ne uspije?
Iznenadilo me je da je rekao da visok FSH ukazuje na endokrinološki problem, ali on nas ne bi slao kod endokrinologa, u fazonu, dok oni odrade svoj posao, izgubiće nas iz vida i izgubićemo vrijeme.
Ne znam šta da radim, ja bih ipak išla kod endokrinologa, ako ima neki problem da se ne zapušta.

----------


## postoji nada

sos15.zao mi je sve vise nas je sa tezom neopstuktivnom azoo nazalost.Napravite kariogram i y-delecie to ti je za neopstruktivnu obavezan nalaz vjerovatno si vec procitala ako fali krak b-tada se neradi ni biopsija jel nema nista u testisima sigurno,to se prije biopsije provjeri da bi se izbjegla operacija koja nije bas sitnica pa da se nemuce muzevi uzalud,tak da si to obavezno provjerite.sretno curke moje

----------


## lina2

Bok sos15!
MM također ima povišen fsh, ali je isto tako imao povišen i prolaktin pa je to razlog iz kojeg
smo išli endokrinologu. Za prolaktin smo dobili bromergon, međutim što se tiče fsh i lh
endokrinolog je rekao da se to ne može spustiti, da za to nema terapije.

----------


## Rominka

*sos* dobroti cure kažu, prije nego ti se muž da pod nož. mjesto koje prođe kroz microtese nikada više ne može dati ništa, jer zapravo režu dijelove testistisa. to je najinvazivniji postupak kod muških i ako ga je moguće izbjeći, ja sam za. treba odraditi inhibin b i mikrodelecije koje će uvelike reći treba li ići u microtese ili ne. žao mi je da ste došli do ovoga, ali vjerujem da ćete progurati i to :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

> .....
> 
> Tuzna:meni su poslali mail(vjerovatno i svima koji su im pisali),ekipa iz Bahcece ivf-centra da se ispricavaju sto jos nisu poceli s radom ,iako su trebali krajem veljace....


da,i meni su slali mail- cini mi se da zele zadrzati pacijente,jer stalno odgađaju otvaranje klinike. nadam se sto skorijem otvaranju,doista nam treba neko u okruženju da radi microtese.
buni me sto,recimo,dr-i po Srbiji(nisma zapazila u HR) ne govore da imaju te istanbulske klinike koje rade  microtese.ima neka kklinika u Grckoj ,za koju ja nikad nisam cula,a ne govore za ove?mozda ne rade microtese?
mada se opet drzim dva razloga:
1.izricito sam pitala da l rade microtese,sta su mi rekli,napisala sam ovdje(dakle,napisali st aje microtese i da to oni rade),mada me buni cijena(mnogo su jeftiniji nego belgijanci )
2.jedna nasa forumasica(misur?)koja odlicno razumije svu ovu nasu tematiku,i ciji muz ima azoo meni je pisala pp nekad davno i napislaa kako je njen muz cak isao u Cornell,a oni rekli kako iz Europe preporucuju smao 2 ljekara:jednog u Turrskoj koji se usavrsavao kod njih-dr Emre iz Bahceci klinike(ima u njegovoj biografiji da se tamo usavrsavao) i drugi negdje u Belgiji.
ali,cemu toliko veca cijena  microtese u Belgiji?!

----------


## boss

sos.
neznan kom endokrinologu mislis ici ,al ja nisam cula ni za jednog kod nas koji imalo ima znanja , iskreno moje misljenje je da ti je to gubljenje vremena trazioti endokrinologa, posto za ove nase azoospermija je spanko selo.
svejedno kod nas se nerade bar ja mislim ta genetska ispitivanja , tako da si vezana za beograd ili zagreb.
ja bi da sam na tvom mjestu skupila pare pa u tu kliniku tursku , jer ako ce ga neko sjeci bolje da se materijal iskoristi a ne baci.
biopsija se kod nas radi na hirurgiji a tamo ne postoji mogucnost zamrzavanja , a cemu onda raditi biopsiju.

----------


## sos15

Cure, hvala na odgovorima. Ja sam se zabrinula jer on pokazuje određene simptome problema sa štitnom (poznati su mi, jer i sama imam probleme sa štitnom žljezdom, Hašimoto tireoditis). Odlučila sam, na svoju ruku, da njega ipak pošaljem endokrinologu. Već sam poslala mail svojoj doktorici sa nalazima hormona da vidi ima li potrebe da dolazi kod nje. Zaista imam veliko povjerenje u endokrinologa kod koje idem,pa vjerujem da će ona odmah reagovati ako ima potrebe. Više me muči ovo oko eventualne biopsije. Tražiću od doktora, nakon što vidimo rezultate punkcije, da nam da uputnicu za kariogram, ali zaista ne znam da li da idemo na tu dijagnostičku biopsiju (ima li koristi od toga) ili da odmah idem na MicroTese? Jeste da je skuplje, ali možda mu je bolje da to uradi u Sarajevu ili Pragu jedan put, nego da  dva puta ide pod noož. Ako neko ima iskustva sa biopsijom u slučaju neopstruktvine azoosperimje, molim vas, nek se javi.

----------


## sos15

Inače, doktorica kod koje idem (endokrinolog) je iz Novog Sada. Smatram da je odličan doktor i zaista joj vjerujem. Da nije bilo nje i njenih savjeta, pitanje kada bih saznala da  mm ima problem sa sterilitetom. Znam ja da ona ne može izliječiti njega od azoospermije, ali (ponavljam se) smatram da ako ima problem sa štitnom i to treba rješavati. 
Iz svega ovoga što sam pročitala, zaključila sam da je najbolje da sačekam rezultate punkcije, i onda ganjam gdje ću uraditi inhibin, kariogram i y delecije (valjda sam dobro napisala). Ako ti nalazi budu dobri idemo na MicroTese. Što kaže Boss, bolje je da izbjegnemo bezvezno rezuckanje na hirurgiji kad ne možemo ništa zamrznuti i ako nađemo.O lošim nalazima sad neću ni da mislim.

----------


## boss

poslala sam ti mail.
a ovo je druga prica sto kazes da je endokrinolog iz ns , mislila sam da ides kod nekog naseg pa se ono odnosilo na to.
a sto se tice hirurgije samo se skontaj koliko bi ti bilo tesko da nadju spermatozoide i da ih bace u smece,

----------


## medeni

*Sos15*,imamo iskustvo s biopsijom kod neop. azoo.Slobodno pitaj.

----------


## postoji nada

sos15.,definitivno se slazem vezano za biopsiju ako nema zamrzavanja nislucajno neidite,jel ako se nade nesto a baci se vi cete morati ponovo prolazit isto a onda opet postoji mogucnost da drugi put nenedu(ima takav slucaj nazalost),i onda nakon sto prodete dvije biopsije vecinom doktori nece ni micro-tese napravit jel je tkivo vec jako unisteno i isjeceno te se niti nesme zbog posljedica opasnih za zivot.,tako draga definitivno biopsija sa zamrzavanjem materijala ili samo micro-tese sto je pouzdanije i ipak daje vece sanse nama sa neopstruktivnom azoo.
Tuzna: i ja mislim da su se javili svima da ne odemo u druge klinike.,neznam sto bih rekla,ono sto mene muci je dali ce zaista raditi micro.,i tko ce ju raditi,vjerovatno doktori koji su uceni kod Emre B.a mislim da i on nece moc tako stalno dolazit i vrsit operacije i tu i u Turskoj,kak su i rekli doce ponekad sad tko bude imao srece pa ga on operira super,a tko ne prepustit se nekom tko se mozda tek uci :Shock: . to s cijenam je cudno neznam??mozda je ipak najbolja opcija Istanbul i naravno Prag-donacija ako nema nade za nas.

----------


## sos15

Medeni:

Sve me interesuje. Gdje ste radili biopsiju, jeste li smrzavali spermiće?  Da li ste radili klasičnu biopsiju ili microtese? Jeste li prije toga radili nalaze inhibin b i mikrodelecije? Iz potpisa vidim da ste imali sreće i da čekate bebu! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## postoji nada

Medeni pa mislila sam da si nas zaboravila he,he ma zezam se ,pa kako si ,ma vidim da stize pisuljica jedna,ajme kako sam sretna ma znala sam da ce vam uspjet imala sam filing a jos kad vidim da je curka ajme srecica mame i tatina mezimica.cuvaj se draga puno,puno i pripremaj se za najljepsi dan u zivotu mama :Love:

----------


## medeni

*sos15*, imaš privatnu poruku...

----------


## medeni

*postoji nada*, hvala na lipim riječima.Mislim na svih vas, pratim, navijam.Nadam se da ćete dočekati svoju sreću.

----------


## ati_ml

> *ati_ml,*kakvi su konkretno hormoni tm?ako ti nije tesko da napises njegove vrijednosti i referentne vrijednosti,bas da vidim gdje se mm tu uklapa.


Sorry, nisam dolazila par dana. Iz posljednjeg nalaza iz 2008 nalazi su sljedeći:
TSH 1.910
LH<0.05
FSH 0.21
testosteron 9.00
estradiol 0.05
prolaktin 4.30

Dijagnoza hipogonadotropni hipogonadizam. Doktoru Lučingeru nije jasno zašto uopće nisu probane terapije hormonima. Referentne vrijednosti za muškarca ne mogu nigdje naći, kad god tražim, baca me na ženske referentne vrijednosti hormona. Anyway, doktor rekao da je ovo nisko.  :Sad:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka znam da putujete ovaj vikend,pa da ti pozelim da vam se ostvari tvoja himna tebi i tvom suprugu.
Sretno draga vrati nam se sa dvije bebice barem :Very Happy:  juhu
kisss

----------


## boss

ati-ml ovo je ispod svih mogucih granica, bas me zacudilo kad sam vidjela kako do sada ni jedan dr nije dao terapiju, i kako su vam silne godine prosle bez lijecenja.
al menopur ce to sigurno dovesti u red , jeste da ce vas skupo izaci , al bar imate veliku sansu da vratite proizvodnju i da odete na vto.

----------


## ati_ml

boss, hvala na ohrabrenju. Najgore je što smo svih 10 godina imali osjećaj da nas svi ti liječnici nekako... pa, ne doživljavaju, u nedostatku boljeg izrara. Kao da su nas odmah u startu odpisali. Godine su prošle... Ne nadamo se previše, jer bi nas to psihički vjerojatno dotuklo, ali čovjek hoće napraviti sve, zar ne ?  :Smile:  Btw, doktor L. nam je promijenio i rekao da u startu umjesto Menopura, mm uzme Brevactid 1500. Ono što sam našla na netu, izgleda da liječi isto, također je kombinacija FSH i LH.
Što se koštanja tiče, a što ćemo... Izdurat ćemo ! :Smile:

----------


## boss

ati  zalosno je da je proslo 10 godina a da niko nije vidio problem, pretpostavljam da su vas sad i godine stigle.  al opet sa druge strane nikad nije kasno, opet je dobro da i nakon toliko godina ste uspjeli naci nekog ko je vidio u cemu je problem, koji je rjesiv. 
neznam kako to kod vas ide ali kod mene kad su mm stavili pod terapiju sa menopurom i mene su stavili automatski u postupak, tj dan kad on zavrsava sa terapijom ja idem na punkciju, jer ako terapija uspije (mada ja se nesto nenadam se vise u to ) i ako nadju da mogu odmah to iskoristiti

----------


## Polo

ati_ml Koliki je fsh i testasteron tvom mužu kad je L. dao prijedlog. Meni je rekao da su mi slabe šanse i nije mi prepisao ništa? Imam neop. azoo

----------


## Diksica

Pozdrav svima na forumu,i ja da vam se pridruzim i mi se mucimo sa azospermijom,kod mm je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoo,radili smo i punkciju i biopsiju i posle hp nalaza u pitanju je Sertolijev sindrom,nama je kao zadnja solucija predlozena Mikrotese,terapiju nisu smeli da ukljuce zbog Fsh koji je kod mm 14,inace nam je urolog rekao da su inace lekari koji rade Mikrotese protiv bilo kakve hormonalne terapije kad je u pitanju ovakva azoospermija,mm je koristio samo vitamin C,E,B i matični mleč,i genetika je .o.k,i uopste ne znam sta je dovelo do ovakve dijagnoze.

----------


## tuzna

> Cure, hvala na odgovorima. Ja sam se zabrinula jer on pokazuje određene simptome problema sa štitnom (poznati su mi, jer i sama imam probleme sa štitnom žljezdom, Hašimoto tireoditis). ..


vidi,jedna moja prijateljica ima muza koji je prije nekih godinu imao dijagnozu azoospermije, problem sa potencijom,kilazom...onda su nasli dobrog endokrinologa ,nasli porblem u stitnoj*,danas on ima spermiogram takav da idu na IVF* i sam dr.Vlaisavljevic ne moze vjerovati da su imali dijagnozu azoo potvrdenu u vise spermiograma.vrijedi to provjeriti!




> ...zaista ne znam da li da idemo na tu dijagnostičku biopsiju (ima li koristi od toga) ili da odmah idem na MicroTese?


od dijagnosticke imas jedinu korist sljedecu:znat ces sta je u testisima ,medutim,ako nadu i jedan spermij,ne cuvaju ga,pa je sama bipsija bila uzaludna,jer to nije bas ni jednostavan zahvat ,a ni preporucljiv bas precesto da se radi...microtese manje steti tkivo testisa, a imas mnogo bolje sanse za naci nesto.
osim toga,PRAG NE RADI MICROTESE.to govorim iz iskustva. microtese rade u belgiji,ne znam u kojoj klinici(Gent?) i u Bahceci i JInemed klinikama. i jedna i druga istanbulska klinika ce biti u Sarajevu. opet ponavljam,mene buni samo sto je micro u istnbulskim klinikama do 1000 e, a u Belgiji oko 5000e!(ako se sjecam dobro)
neneormalna razlika...zbog cega'?
izricito sam pitala istanbulske klinike da li rade microtese,potvrdno odgovorili. Misur je takode potvrdial da je njen muz u Bahceci klinici u Istanbulu(tad se niej ni spominjalo da ce biti u BiH,to je bilo proje 2-3 godine) radio microtese. dakle, ne vidim razlog da bi lagali.

U Pragu rade mesa/tesa,sto god to znacilo (mm je to radio- razrezu testis i uzmu uzorak tkiva.jedina razlika toga i onog sto u Mbu zovu biospija je sto smo u Pragu odmah znali da nema spermija-dakle,nema patohistoloskog nalaza, a u MBu smo cekali nalaz mjesec dana i dobili pismeno da spermija nema,te kakvi su kanalici, bazalne membrane,tj.tkivo testisa)
tu bipsiju u Maribori smatram dosadasnjim najvaznijim nalazom. 
medutim,fsh mm je odlican,ali je inhibin od 25 pokazao pravo stanje stvari u testisma. dakle,inhibin podhitno!

----------


## ati_ml

> ati_ml Koliki je fsh i testasteron tvom mužu kad je L. dao prijedlog. Meni je rekao da su mi slabe šanse i nije mi prepisao ništa? Imam neop. azoo


Post ili dva prije sam napisala, to su zadnji rezultati.

----------


## Rominka

Nakon poduzeg puta, stigli smo do Praga. Dr je super, hotel je bas ok( toplo, čisto, uredno, i ful srdacno!!). I sutra je punkcija jer imamo 11 FOLIKULA!!!! Aha  :Wink:  daaat ceeee naam boooog i viseeeeee od tooooog ..... Malu tenisacicu :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka  :Love: 

cekala sam da se javis,, juce i danas s tobom sam u mislima stalno.joj kako si se brinula za folikule a  vidi ti to,ma sve za sad je super.Draga sretno,javi nam se cim mozes,ma bit ce jos i tenisacica i tenisac jel dat ce vam Bog i vise od tog!!!!kiss,kiss

----------


## boss

eto rominka vidis da si se bez potrebe brinula , nek ti je sa srecom  da se vratite u cetvoro. 
ja pocinjem danas sa bockanjem.

----------


## postoji nada

> Pozdrav svima na forumu,i ja da vam se pridruzim i mi se mucimo sa azospermijom,kod mm je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoo,radili smo i punkciju i biopsiju i posle hp nalaza u pitanju je Sertolijev sindrom,nama je kao zadnja solucija predlozena Mikrotese,terapiju nisu smeli da ukljuce zbog Fsh koji je kod mm 14,inace nam je urolog rekao da su inace lekari koji rade Mikrotese protiv bilo kakve hormonalne terapije kad je u pitanju ovakva azoospermija,mm je koristio samo vitamin C,E,B i matični mleč,i genetika je .o.k,i uopste ne znam sta je dovelo do ovakve dijagnoze.


Diksica pozdrav,ajme svaki dan nas je sve vise nazalost svima nama,jadni smo mi ,a sto je tu je.Vidi dobro kazes za terapiju,kod visokog fsh,nema ljeka ,nema terapije,nema spustanja,dobro su ti doktori rekli samo bi se pogorsalo sve ostalo.Svakako biste mozda trebali micro-tese napravit,svima nam je to sa neopstruktivnom azoo.jedina nada i opcija.Sretno pa kako got odlucili.pozz

----------


## boss

diksice steta sto si nam se morala pridruziti. ja mislim da na ovome forumu malo ko zna kako je doslo do azoo kod muzeva.
ovo je zalosno da na ovoj temi svake sedmice novi clan, kad se sad ova grupa ovako povecava sta ce biti za 10 godina nece biti plodnog ni jednog muskarca.
bas danas na klinici dok sam bila i sestra komentarise kako ima sve vise i vise azoo parova.

----------


## edinas

Vise sam nego zbunjena moj muz ima visko fsh i opet su mu dali inekcije.  Mada on ima nizak testastron.

----------


## postoji nada

Edinas ne brini ,valjda vam je doktor dao zbog testosterona jel one pomazu da se on popravi ali obicno nedaju ih uz visoki fsh, e sad opet nesumnjam su pogrijesili s obzirom na vas fsh,mozda nemogu one naskodit njemu.,spustit ga nemogu i nesmiju.jesu vam rekli da provjerite i hormone poslje inekcija?pozdrav

----------


## _plavusha_

Trebam informaciju, a vjerujem da je većina vas puno više upućena u ovo od mene....

 MM ima dijagnozu tešku oligoastenozoospermiu ( na temelju jednog spermiograma) i radili su mu biokemiju ejakulata. Jedan od zaključaka je bilo da izoenzima LDH-x uopće nema u ejakulatu, pa me zanima zna li netko više o tome. Jedino što sam uspjela naći o tome je bio zaključak da ako nema tog dotičnog izoenzima da ne bi trebalo biti ni plivača... što kod nas ima.. (nije baš za dijeliti okolo, ali nađe se  :Wink:  )

Naručeni smo na kariogram idući tjedan i mikrodelecije na Y-kromosomu, pa ako netko može uskočiti sa kakvom informacijom bili bi zahvalni

----------


## edinas

> Edinas ne brini ,valjda vam je doktor dao zbog testosterona jel one pomazu da se on popravi ali obicno nedaju ih uz visoki fsh, e sad opet nesumnjam su pogrijesili s obzirom na vas fsh,mozda nemogu one naskodit njemu.,spustit ga nemogu i nesmiju.jesu vam rekli da provjerite i hormone poslje inekcija?pozdrav


provjeravao je hormone par puta i rekli su da ide na bolje. trebaobi uskoro i spermogram raditi

----------


## postoji nada

Super Edinas,da znam da one mogu popravit testosteron(za to sam cula ),nesumnjam ja kad doktori nesto daju, ipak oni znaju najbolje sto se tice terapije sto dati i imali uopce sanse nesto popraviti.Ljep ti pozdrav

----------


## boss

plavuso 
ja koliko sam upucena da nedostatak ovog enzima dokazuje da nema spermatozoida u ejakulatu, najvjerovatnije da jedan od ta dva nalaza nisu tacna.  mozda i grijesim al mi se cini da nemoze biti da ima spermica a nema tog izoenzima.

----------


## _plavusha_

> plavuso 
> ja koliko sam upucena da nedostatak ovog enzima dokazuje da nema spermatozoida u ejakulatu, najvjerovatnije da jedan od ta dva nalaza nisu tacna.  mozda i grijesim al mi se cini da nemoze biti da ima spermica a nema tog izoenzima.


Pa to i je jedini zaključak koji sam ja uspjela izvesti iz svega ovoga. Ali nakon tog rezultata su nas poslali na kariogram i mikrodelecije na Y kromosomu, pa mi više ništa nije jasno... a ni literature nema baš previše po tom pitanju... Hvala u svakom slučaju

----------


## boss

pa nedostatak ovog izoenzima prestavlja najcesce neki genetski problem, zato su te i poslali da radis genetske analize.
a ako ces me poslusati ako ih vec ima u ejakulatu idi negdje i zamrzni cisto radi vase sigurnosti, jer dao bog da tako ostane al mozete doci i do azoo zato se osigurajte na vreme da imate materijala.

----------


## Rominka

Punkcija prezivljena,sad preostaje čekati da vidimo sto cemo vratiti mami :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka draga ,cekam stalno tvoje postove,nasla sam na drugoj temi pa sam saznala kako je prosla punkcija.Mislim i molim se za tebe mama,nadam se da ce bit uspjeha od prve,nekeko vjerujem i vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kiss,kiss :Heart:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Diksice moj muz ima potpunooo istu dijagnozu kao tvoj.
Radio je TESE prvo, nisu nista nasli, pa je radio Micro Tese u kojem je pronadjeno par nepokretnih i tako zaledjeno.
Sada ce mo nastaviti sa IVF-om jer je sve zaledjeno.
Iskreno nisam neki optimista, ali sta je tu je. Mora covek da se nada.
Cak je pio i slicne vitamine kao tvoj, bez hormonskih terapija.

----------


## edinas

Dali necij muz ima ovu Hypogonadotropic hypogonadism diagnozu

----------


## Rominka

Cureeee, vratili nam dvije mrve  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka :Love:   juhu,huhu,zeno pa gdje si ,vec sam rogove dobila,nemogu docekat da nam se javis?? Draga moja sad odmaraj i uzivaj i mislila sam da ces uzet dvije mrve,ajme jesam sretna zbog vas,sad nastavljam moliti se i dalje da se sve primi i bude ok :Heart: 
Bit ce nasa Romi trudnica he,he,ma vec jeste ,da,da moras!!!! pusek

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Rominka, veselim se s tobom i vibram za trudnoću :Smile:  Dat će Bog...

----------


## boss

rominka sad se opusti i uzivaj, za 14 dana da nam jos prijavis veliku betu pa da ti onda zvanicno mozemo cestitati.

----------


## sos15

Cure,

Pronašla sam na jednom forumu recept za snižavanje fsh: Smokve se stave u teglu i preliju maslinovim uljem. Treba ih jesti ujutro (dvije smokve) na gladan stomak. Najbolje bi bilo da se drže u maslinovom ulju 40 dana,pa tek ona da se jedu, ali može i ranije.
Je li iko probao ovaj "lijek"? Kontam da ne može naštetiti.

----------


## postoji nada

sos15.,neznam koliko si upucena za snizavanje fsh.evo ja cu jos jednom napisat.visoki fsh je visok zato sto mozak javlja da se ne proizvode spermiji te ga on fila da potakne proizvodnju.,nepostoji nista za snizavanje fsh.,a ako i ima nesto sto bi ga spustilo,poremetili bi se ostali hormoni a spermiji se nikad nebi mogli proizvest kad bi se nasilu spustio ,nema svrhe ga spustit jel se tada nece naci spermiji,.jedino da se sam od sebe spusti onda znaci da je potaknuo na proizvodnju i nesto se desava unutra.svi doktori su isto rekli za visoki fsh.,tek kad je nizak moze se uzimat terapija a uz visoki znaci nista neuzimati niti slucajno. smokve su ok,zdrave al opet ako ce i spustit fsh,nis se nedobiva stim,i dalje nece bit spermica.
pozz curke moje

----------


## edinas

edinas prvotno napisa
Demi reci ovo. Zar klomifena nije za muskarce koji imaju nizak fsh i nizak testrastrone?



Klomifen je izrazito za muškarce koji imaju niži testosteron i/ili niži slobodni testosteron, bez obzira na referentnu vrijednost FSH, a ponekad se daje muškarcima i sa povišenim testosteronom.

----------


## postoji nada

Edinas,kad je u pitanju visoki fsh.nedaju doktori nista,zbog snizavanja,a kad je u pitanju niski ili manjak testosterona onda daju klomifen,koji ne remeti fsh,ali se nesmije svakom ni dati.,sve ovisi o dijagnozi i svim nalazima hormona.hocu reci daju ga doktori kad je niski fsh i testosteron.pozdrav

----------


## edinas

znaci moj bi muz mogao ga traziti od doktroa posto mu je nizak testastron

----------


## postoji nada

Pa neznam draga ,najbolje pitaj doktora ,oni su ga preporucivali kod dijagnoze oligo....,pa se znalo dogodit da je netko imao tisuce plivaca a poslja klomifena 10-ak,te su ga onda prestali i davati,tak da ti stvarno neznam rec.E sad kod nas gdje nema spermica neznam dali bi se sto moglo promjenit ,a testosteron kod nas je ok.pa nama nisu nikako preporucili klomifen niti bilo sto drugo.Probaj pitat pa da cujemo jos jedan odgovor doktora.sretno edinas

----------


## postoji nada

Romi  :Love: 
Kad ulovis vremena ,pisi nam kako je sve bilo,koji je protokol,gdje ste skitali i cijeli postupak bar ukratko.pusek
Hvala sto si mi se javila!!!

----------


## edinas

evo novih nalaza krvi, testastron se povecao na 400 ali je zato fsh ostao isti.  neznam dali da nastavimo sa terapijom. bojim se da nije sve uzaludni.

----------


## postoji nada

Neznam Edinas sta vam je pametno dalje.cuj ali za fsh je dobro da je ostao isti znaci da mu terapija nije nastetila.probaj se savjetovat sa doktorom.pozdrav

----------


## edinas

Neznam ni sam. Mozda da radi spermogram pa onda ako nebude onda mozda nece vise terapiju koristi i to je to kraj borbe.

----------


## postoji nada

A sta reci .,nekako svi mi odustajemo polako jel izgleda da nam nema pomoci,ja se iskreno nenadam da cemo ista naci micro-tesom,al eto ako to ne napravimo uvjek cemo se pitat sta ako je bilo ipak ???,a i tad ako nebude ostaju nam svima dvije opcije uvjek :Smile:  pa kome koja vise odgovara.sretno Edinas u daljnjoj borbi :Smile:

----------


## florjan

> nađoh među mailovima,mail od ovih iz Jinemed klinike,koji već rade u Sarajevu.
> molila sam ih da mi pojanse šta oni pod microtese-om podrazumijevaju,i evo texta:
> MIKRO TESE (Mikrohirurško izdvajanje sperme iz testisa)
> U slučajevima neopstruktivne azospermije, kada je nivo spermatogeneze veoma nizak za najprikladniji metod istrage smatra se metod biopsije sa više uzoraka tkiva. Specijalizovni hirurg urolog koristi mikroskop da ukloni najzdravije semene kanale u kojima je najverovatnije da će naći spermatozoide. Ovi uzorci se direktno pregledaju od strane  kliničkog embriologa koji ih ispituje pod različitim mikroskopima da bi potvrdio prisustvo spermatozoida. Ako su zreli spermatozoidi pronađeni oni se zamrzavaju ili se koriste odmah za oplodnju jajnih ćelija supruge.Ispitivanje testisa pod mikroskopom nam omogućava pronalaženje više spermatozoida u odnosu na klasični tese kod kojeg  je pronalaženje spermatozoida između 30-40% dok kod mikro tese ovj procenat je daleko veći 60-70%.Druga važna prednost je, gubitak tkiva testisa pacijenta je manji do 70 puta u odnosu na klasični tese te na ovaj način oštećenje testisa se svodi na najnižem nivou.
> Još jedna prednost mikro tese je ta što ne oštećuje krvne sudove koji snadbijevaju testise. Tako da smanjuje postoperativne neželjene efekte.
> 
> 
> dakle, koja cura zna,je li to to?to je microtese koju rade i u Belgiji?
> cijena u ovoj klinici je 1 000 e.


Pozdrav "tuzna" ako sam dobro shvatio ti si stupila u kontakt sa dotičnom Sarajevskom  klinikom Jinemed i to je njihov odgovor, po odgovoru to je Mikro-TESE.
Da li je li sa foruma bio kod njih na dotičnom postupku Mikro-TESE, i da li je to možda ispostava Bahceci klinike iz Istanbula na kojoj je dr. Emre Bakircioglu, ili je ovo druga klinika.
Ako nije zna li itko što o ovoj ispostavi Bahceci klinike, da li je otvorena i da li je počela sa radom

Hvala

Pozdrav

----------


## tuzna

ne,JInemed je druga klinika,ali takod eiz Istanbula.ovo je njihov odgovor kad sam trazila detaljan opis toga sto oni rade.
oni su vec u sarajevu, na Čengić Vili i negdje sam stavljala mail adresu njihovu.negdje procitah da oni traze neke nalaze,pa cak razmisljaju o terapiji prije micro.

Bahceci je klinika na kojoj je dr.bakircioglu,oni takod e trebaju poceti sa radom skoro. neki dan su slali mail kako administrativne prepreke ne dozvoljavaju otvaranje klinike jos,ali skoro je to gotovo.pitala sma,rekli izricito da rade micro, da je oko 900e cini mi se,te da ce dr bakircioglu dolaziti po potrebi u sarajevo.
njemu sma jednom slala mail,on nije u fazonu terpaija azoo jer "niti jedna terapija nema dokazane ucinke".

nasa forumasica Misur j bila uBahcec klinici u Istanbulu, a njm je bio i u Amereci kod Schlegela i potvrdila mi je (jos prije par godina)-Bahceci u Istanbulu radi microTESE...ajde,nadajmo se da ce to raditi i ovdje..

----------


## florjan

Oprostite sada sam naišao na post par stranica prije gdje vidim da je ta Jinemed klinika sasvim drogo, a Baheci da još nije počela sa radom, ako nije problem može li kontakt mail Baheci klinike da im se javim pa da vidim što će reći

Puno vam hvala i pozdrav

----------


## florjan

" tuzna" stavrno si brza  :Klap: ,ako nije problem može li kontakt mail Baheci klinike da im se i javim pa da vidim što će reći, čekamo prof Ježeka da na Rebru počne raditi biopsije (ali mislim da neće raditi Mikro-TESE) ali nas polako izdaje strpljenje iz mjeseca u mjesec ništa, probali bi još jedino Mikro-Tese (svi nalazi su napravljeni hormoni, genetika, ultrazvuk) pa ako ništa ne nađu put Praga što prije.

Puno vam hvala i pozdrav

----------


## tuzna

evo ga: bih_ivf@bahceci.com   :D

----------


## florjan

Hvala puno na mailu, vidim da je adresa .com znači mail na Engleskom jel?

Pozdrav

----------


## postoji nada

> Hvala puno na mailu, vidim da je adresa .com znači mail na Engleskom jel?
> 
> Pozdrav


Florijan,slobodno pises na Hrvatskom,nista Engleski.Pisala sam im i ja i dobila odmah odgovor(tuzna mi je dala isto mail-hvala joj).,sto se tice dokt.Jezeka meni osobno je rekao nece se raditi micro-tese vec obicna tese.I mi cemo u Bahceci BIH,ili na kraju krajeva u Prag.pozz svima

----------


## florjan

"postoji nada" hvala ti, znači najbolja solucija za nas je Bahceci BIH (pošto Ježek neće raditi M-Tese), ali mi se čini da će i to u BIH potrajati i to je čini mi se kao i Rebro od prošle jeseni se čeka, samo ne znam do kada čekati dr. Emre je najbolji u M-Tese u okruženju ali čekanje ubija, ja 38g supruga 34g, život ide jako brzo i godina proleti za tren  :Sad:

----------


## tuzna

postoji nada rekla sve  :Kiss:

----------


## tuzna

florjan, idi onda u Istanbul!
ne kosta to tako mnogo....malo je put skuplji jer je let avionom,ali micro je isto para, i ne bude se dugo,nekih 4 dana,cini mi se.
osim toga, koliko znam,Bahceci u BiH je trebao biti do Nove godine,pa su malo produzili,ali ja cekam svaki tren da javed a su poceli sa radom.opet je pitanje koliko cesto ce dr Emre dolaziti ovamo... :Undecided:

----------


## postoji nada

Hey tuznaaaaaaaaaaaaa ,pa gdje si zeno????nema te,cekam da se javis malo na forum svaki dan,a tebe nema,a tebe nema :Love: 
Kako je kod vas ,sta planiras??? kiss ti saljem
Florijan sretno kamo got isao,da upitno je kad ce se otvoriti Bahceci u Bih,ako ti se zuri dobro kaze tuzna odi u Istanbul,naravno ako si mozete priustiti,da negubite vrijeme,a i mi cemo cekat jos malo pa ako bas nebude do kraja godine ,mozda isto odemo u Istanbul,neznam joc cekamo.pozz

----------


## florjan

Znam za Istanbul ali je malo daleko i čini mi se sve kompliciranije (komunikacija, put, smještaj ...), ovo u Sarajevu bi bilo sve puno lakše

----------


## postoji nada

Je,je to imas pravo,a valjda necemo tako dugo cekat,mene vise muci koliko ce cesto dr.Emre doci i hoce li se moci bas snjim dogovorit operacija da ju on izvodi.,mada s druge strane valjda su i drugi doktori isto toliko strucni i dobri koji su uceni od njega i u njegovom okruzenju rade.,a koji ce izvoditi micro-tese.a Sarajevo moja zivotna zelja da ga vidim juhuuu

----------


## florjan

"postoji nada" tako je potpisujem 

pozdrav svim borcima (malo smo u manjini ovdje, izgleda da su ostali muškarci sramežljiviji  pa se ne uključuju u rasprave  :Smile: ) i borilicama  :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

> Hey tuznaaaaaaaaaaaaa ,pa gdje si zeno????nema te,cekam da se javis malo na forum svaki dan,a tebe nema,a tebe nema
> Kako je kod vas ,sta planiras??? kiss ti saljem


nema nekaih konkretnih planova...samo cekamo Bahceci kao i svi   :Grin:

----------


## postoji nada

he,he super tuzna i to je nesto,zivimo u nadi da ce se cim prije otvorit saljem ti :Kiss: 
Florijan svaka cast rijetki su decki koji su nam se pridruzili,zato budi ponosan na sebe a i tvoja zenica treba bit :Klap:

----------


## Polo

Ima nas muških, istina malo, ali mi se nosimo sa svojom karmom  :Wink:  Pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Neka,neka ,svaka cast deckima,kad vec nazalost smo svi u istom sosu  ,pa nek nas ima i jednih i drugih .pozz svima

----------


## Rominka

ovako....davno smo saznali da se imamo za boriti sa azoo, i krenuli smo u tu borbu.tri smo godine odlazili u zg na vv, pili čajeve, koristili bioastine i slične stvari. rezultati su svaki put sve gori. onda je došao novi zakon, i to nas je natjeralo da razmislimo i o drugim opcijama. tako smo donijeli odluku da odemo pokušati u prag. jednostavno, kod nas nitko više ništa ne može, dok se zakon ne promijeni, a vrijeme prolazi.lanjski pokušaj odlaska u prag je propao jer mi hormoni nisu bili najuredniji (poklopilo se sa vrlo kompliciranom situacijom na poslu). 4.1.2012. mirna mi je javila da imamo termin, poslala mi protokol i to je bio početak. dobila sam kratki protokol 7 d (menopuri i cetrotide). i tu sve nije išlo glatko. prvo nismo imali dovoljno folikula, pa nisu raslli dobro, do zadnjeg dana nismo znali hoćemo li uopće ući u postupak. dr. je produžila stimulaciju za 3 dana i na kraju je ipak bila naša odluka i otišli smo. od 11 folikla 5 je dobiveno, a od toga 4 js, s time da su samo 3 oplodili jer se 1 prestala razvijati. od 3 oplođene samo su se 2 embrija razvijala i oni su vraćeni mami svojoj. danas je 7dpt, luda sam, peru me kojekakve emocije - malo plačem, malo se smijem, a beta je tek 26.3. do tada ja sam trudnica i dok se ne dokaže suprotno neka svi šute  :Sing:  već sam prije pisala da odluka o donoru nije pala s neba, o njoj se dugo promišljalo i na kraju je bitno jedino to da nas dvoje imamo jako puno ljubavi za dati tom malom mirišljavom smotuljku i da uopće nije bitno kako će ono pronaći put do nas. mi smo tu i čekamo, ovako ili onako. čak i ako se ovaj put ne ostvari ono što dr govori, pokušati ćemo opet. puno sreće svima

----------


## postoji nada

Romi draga :Love:  ,natjeras mi suze na oci,prekrasan post.Sigurno da niste preko noci odlucili se za ovu opciju,ali bitno da ste sada sigurni da je to pravi put za vas i da vas ceka vasa srecica tu (jedna,dvije),.da draga ti si trudnica od dana transfera nosis bebice,ako Bog dragi da bit ce sve dobro.Nemoj sad razmisljat o iducem pokusaju,tebi to nece trebati.,ti si trudna vec i samo miruj i probaj da se ne sekiras i mislis samo pozitivno da tvoje mrve ostanu stobom.     Draga  :Kiss:

----------


## edinas

dali je necij muz probao suve smokve u maslinovom ulju za visok fsh. citala sam da je pomaze kod zenea sa visokim fsh

----------


## boss

rominka sretno da nas obradujes  uskoro.
edinas neznam al neko je pisao na predhodnoj strani da nije pametno spustati tsh, i tu ima neke logike. meni je neki dan dr rekao da sad kad moj muz zavrsi sa menopurom tj kad prestane primati taj fsh njemu ce se on spustiti ponovo na istu vrijednost i prestace proizvodnja spermatozoida tj. koliko samga skontala fsh potice proizvodnju i kad se spusti ona prestaje. tsh je ustvari samo informacija iz mozga koja govori testisima da moraju proizvoditi sto manje ima te informacije iz mozga to manje i proizvodnje. otprilike tako nesto je meni moj dr rekao . tako kao sto je neko na predhodnoj strani napisao da nema smisla skidati tsh jer tim se postice samo kontraefekat.

----------


## postoji nada

Boss ,ja sam pisala o tome,je dobro kazes fsh,se nesmije  nasilu terapijama spustiti jel se na taj nacin nece nikad pocet proizvodit spermici,jedino da se sam spusti onda znaci da se nesto pocelo desavati.Tako su nama 4.doktora rekla a vidim da i ti imas istu informaciju.tocno da mozak salje informaciju da nema proizvodnje spermica u testisima ,te je zato fsh visok,dok je visok znaci potice na proizvodnju.Ima mojih dosta postova o tome,nadam se da sam vam bar malo pomogla.pozz svima i ugodan vikend

----------


## edinas

nadam se da ce nam doktor reci neke dobre vijesti sledece sedmice.  testastron se dobro podigao ali je fsh isti pa se nadam da je se bar nekoliko sprmica pojavilo.

----------


## Diksica

> Diksica pozdrav,ajme svaki dan nas je sve vise nazalost svima nama,jadni smo mi ,a sto je tu je.Vidi dobro kazes za terapiju,kod visokog fsh,nema ljeka ,nema terapije,nema spustanja,dobro su ti doktori rekli samo bi se pogorsalo sve ostalo.Svakako biste mozda trebali micro-tese napravit,svima nam je to sa neopstruktivnom azoo.jedina nada i opcija.Sretno pa kako got odlucili.pozz


nazalost bas nas puno ima,mnogo mi znaci sto sam ovde na ovom kutku sa vama zajedno smo jaci.

----------


## Diksica

> Diksice moj muz ima potpunooo istu dijagnozu kao tvoj.
> Radio je TESE prvo, nisu nista nasli, pa je radio Micro Tese u kojem je pronadjeno par nepokretnih i tako zaledjeno.
> Sada ce mo nastaviti sa IVF-om jer je sve zaledjeno.
> Iskreno nisam neki optimista, ali sta je tu je. Mora covek da se nada.
> Cak je pio i slicne vitamine kao tvoj, bez hormonskih terapija.


joj ubija me u pojam ovaj sertoly sindrom,resili smo da malo predahnemo od lekara pa cemo posle odraditi i tu cuvenu mikro tese,upravo kako si i ti rekla moramo se nadati to nas drzi jakim,puno pozdrava i hvala vam svima na podrsci.

----------


## Diksica

edinas a koju terapiju je imao tvoj muz?i mm ima nizak testosteron a visok fsh i predlozili su nam pregnil ali prvo da pitamo lekare gde budemo radili mikro tese ako oni dozvole,stvarno vise nisam pametna.

----------


## Diksica

pronasla sam jos jednu kliniku koja radi mikro tese a to je klinika embryolab u grckoj,na njihovom sajtu pise da rade mikro tese(mikrohirursko izdvajanje sperme iz testisa)ja ih nisam jos kontaktirala ali eto htela sam vam reci ono sto sam nasla na njihovom sajtu.

----------


## sos15

Evo da se javim sa vijestima (lošim) i novim pitanjima.

MM je prošle sedmice radio punkciju i nije pronađen niti jedan spermatozoid. S obzirom na visok FSh nisam puno ni očekivala, ali ne može proći bez razočarenja i suza.
Doktor je rekao da je sledeća opcija biopsija, on bi dao preporuku za Prag ili Maribor (da možemo ići preko fonda). Sad mene interesuje ako ima neka od djevojaka sa iskustvom iz Praga ili Maribora da mi otprilike opiše kako izgleda postupak biopsije tamo. Interesuje me koliko se ostaje u bolnici, koliko se moramo zadržati tamo (nebitno Prag ili Maribor), da li ste se odmah pripremale i vi ili ste čekale ishod biopsije vm? Ma, sve me interesuje. Najviše me interesuje koliko su vm morali biti odsutni s posla, jer mm je to najveći problem.

----------


## Rominka

Sos zao mi je ali gurajte naprijed. Jeste napravili y- mikrodelecije i inhibin? Nama je konkretno dr u Pragu rekla da oni uopće ne bi radili biopsiju već se eventualno, ovisno ova dva nalaza, radi Microtese zbog invazivnosti. Dobro se raspitaj. I uopće ne kuzim zašto nm šalju na biopsiju? A nisam sigurna da li u slo možete zalediti u slučaju da nesto nadju....

----------


## sos15

Rominka,

Inhibin b smo radili, tačnije izvadio je krv, nalaz bi trebao biti gotov sledeće sedmice, a kariogram i mikrodelecije će valjda odraditi sledeće sedmice, ne znam koliko ćemo to čekati. Rade li microtese u Pragu? Je li tvoj muž to radio? Ja sam mislila da sad sačekamo te nalaze i nalaze hormona štitne,pa da vidimo šta dalje. Naš doktor nam predlaže ili Prag ili Maribor, a za Sarajevo bi morali sami plaćati. Ma ne znam ni sama šta da radimo. MM je najveći problem izostanak s posla, a mene to onda još više nervira, kao da ova siutacija nije dovoljno loša. Zato me i interesuje koliko to sve traje.

----------


## florjan

sos15 kod nas u Hrvatskoj ti još nitko ne radi bijopsiju (Tese) sa pohranom eventualno pronađenog materijala (samo dijagnostički znači i ako nađu nešto nema zamrzavanja za što ne vidim nikakvu svrhu pošto je to dosta invazivna metoda), trebali bi početi na Rebru "uskoro" a o to uskoro njima traje od 9mj prošle godine. 
U Sarajevu ima jedna klinika istanbulska klinika "Jinemed" ali ne znam da li rade MicroTese, a Bacheci klinika također iz Istanbula na koju će dolaziti dr Emre B. raditi MicroTese bi se trebala otvoriti isto u BiH uskoro (poslao im email u petak i jučer mi odgovorili da će uskoro, papirologija)

Pozdrav

----------


## Diksica

mm pise u histopatoloskom da su nadjene spermatocite prvog reda i da su prisutne leydigove celije u uobicajenom broju,e sad mene buni ovo spermatocite prvog reda ima neko da mu je slicno pisalo u histopatoloskom nalazu?

----------


## tuzna

evo maila Jinemed klinike (istanbul),koja ce raditi(ja mislila vec radi) na Cengic Vili u Sarajevu:
"Poštovanje ,
Želimo da Vas obavijestimo da naša klinika počinje sa radom u prvoj sedmici APRILA!
Ukoliko želite da se informišete ili zakažete termin, možete nas kontaktirati na br:

387 61 906 209 ( Ebru Basara )
387 61 553 411 (Berina Hurlov )
Srdačan pozdrav!"

oni su rekli meni u mailu,izricito sam pitala,rade microTESE i oni(cak je neko napisao da su skloni probati i neku terapiju prije micro...bahceci nije u tom folu).




> ....on bi dao preporuku za Prag ili Maribor ....


po ovom pitanje,evo naseg iskustva:
MARIBOR: rade TESE, kostalo nekad prije 5 godina oko 500 e sa zamrzavanjem(ako nema nicega,onda je oko 350e.) bili smo svega 4 dana(jedan prije zahvata,dan zahvata i mozda jos 2 dana-kod prijatelja so boravili,pa smo mogli) mm se osjecao relativnod obro,malo vrucice i to je  to. dobijes PH nalaz-i danas to smatram najvaznijim nalazom koji imamo.

PRAG: PRONATAL-rade meki mesa/Tese zahvat.ni dan danas ne znam staj eto,ali microtese nije milion posto.
razlika toga i biopsije u MB-u je sto nema PH nalaza, sto odmah kazu ima/nema psermija i rez je preko cijelih testisa,a u MB je bio samo mali,par cenata sirok rez. osim toga,oni naplate oko 900e, bez obzira ima li sta z azalediti ili ne(sto mi je od svega najveci apsurd)

Ne znam da li ova druga klinika(dr Lazarovska)  radi MICRO?to jos nisam cula.
i Jinemed i Bahceci u Sarajevu ce raditi microTESE,pitala sam-ne bi nam valjda lagali...

 :Kiss:

----------


## lina2

Mi se spremamo u Postojnu na biopsiju, ali običnu: košta 200 eura, radi se u lokalnoj

----------


## lina2

anesteziji, a eventualno pronađeni materijal se zamrzne. Može se napraviti svaki dan!

----------


## edinas

> edinas a koju terapiju je imao tvoj muz?i mm ima nizak testosteron a visok fsh i predlozili su nam pregnil ali prvo da pitamo lekare gde budemo radili mikro tese ako oni dozvole,stvarno vise nisam pametna.


koristi hcg inekcije.ja mislim da je to isto sto i pregnil. koliko je fsh povisen kod tvog muza

----------


## Diksica

edinas kod mm u decembru je  fsh bio 14 ali mu je inhibin bio jako nizak 11,e sad lekar zbog testosterona mu je predlozio pregnil od 5000 da prima sest nedelja ali mi se jos nismo usudili da prima tu terapiju plasimo se zbog FSH da nam on jos vise ne skoci.

----------


## Diksica

mi smo biopsiju radili u jevremovoj o svom trosku i mm je istog dana dosao kuci,intervencija je trajala pola sata sa pripremama,a histopatoloski smo cekali sedam dana.

----------


## boss

e samo da se pohvalim da smo danas krenuli sa menopurom i za 14 dana punkcija, pa cemo da vidimo hoce li se ista naci, mada sam sigurna da ce biti nesto.

----------


## postoji nada

Edinas~~~~ za pozitivne vijesti,super da se nije poremetio fsh,uz terapiju ,a pomoglo testosteronu
Lina2 sretno na biopsiji draga~~~~
Boss ma mora bit plivaca ~~~~
Sos15 sretno za dalje
Tuzna i ostali borci pozdrav :Bye:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bok svima! Nova sam na ovom forumu, već sam dosta pročitala na ovoj temi..naime mm isto ima azoo, doduše nije mu još postavljena dijagnoza, ali na prvom sg sve 0, na drugom sve 0 dolje piše nađen vrlo rijedak nepokretni spermatozoid, uzv testisa uredu, hormoni FSH 14,3, E2 300, Testosteron 28,32, Slobodni Testosteron 42,07.. E sad će nas urolog naručiti tek negdje u 4.mj, a mi smo naravno već ludi od svih tih šokova..jel ima netko iskustva s tim estradiolom, zašto je on tako visok? I jel ovaj nalaz upućuje na neop.azoospermiju?
Inače u braku smo 2,5 godine, samnom je sve u redu, desni jajnik mi je policističan ali imam ovulacije redovno. Ja 23g, mm 30g.m Između prvog i drugog sg pio je vitamine i jeo medd s orasima i sezamom, malo mu se popravila fruktoza, cink i citrati, iako je i na prvom bilo u granicama, pri donjoj.

----------


## edinas

> edinas kod mm u decembru je  fsh bio 14 ali mu je inhibin bio jako nizak 11,e sad lekar zbog testosterona mu je predlozio pregnil od 5000 da prima sest nedelja ali mi se jos nismo usudili da prima tu terapiju plasimo se zbog FSH da nam on jos vise ne skoci.


 nama se fsh nije nista promijenio samo se testastron povecao.

----------


## Diksica

> nama se fsh nije nista promijenio samo se testastron povecao.


to je super sto vam FSH miruje a testosteron se povecava mozda i mi pokusamo sa nekom terapijom.

----------


## edinas

nadam se da ce biti nekog pomaka od ove terapije. vrijedi pokusati

----------


## tuzna

> e samo da se pohvalim da smo danas krenuli sa menopurom i za 14 dana punkcija, pa cemo da vidimo hoce li se ista naci, mada sam sigurna da ce biti nesto.


boss, sretno  :Klap:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jutro svima!Evo već sam i jučer poslala post al administrator ga nije stavio. Dugo vas već čitam..
MM također ima azoospermiju, doduše nije mu postavljena dijagnoza još, al na prvom sg bile same nule, na drugom isto, samo je dolje pisalo nađen vrlo rijedak nepokretni spermatozoid, uzv testisa u redu, hormoni FSH 14,3, E2 300, TESTO 28,32, Slobodni TESTO 42,07..sad čekamo da nas naruče kod urologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..Zanima me jel ovi hormoni ukazuju da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoo., i ako je nije mi jasno kako je pronađen taj jedan u ejakulatu. Inače, ja imam 23, mm 30, u braku smo 2,5 god, saznali smo da imamo ovaj problem prije 3 mj. Hvala unaprijed! Sretno svima!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

e sad je stavio oba posta, nema veze..odgovorite ako ima netko takvu situaciju s hormonima..

----------


## postoji nada

> Jutro svima!Evo već sam i jučer poslala post al administrator ga nije stavio. Dugo vas već čitam..
> MM također ima azoospermiju, doduše nije mu postavljena dijagnoza još, al na prvom sg bile same nule, na drugom isto, samo je dolje pisalo nađen vrlo rijedak nepokretni spermatozoid, uzv testisa u redu, hormoni FSH 14,3, E2 300, TESTO 28,32, Slobodni TESTO 42,07..sad čekamo da nas naruče kod urologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..Zanima me jel ovi hormoni ukazuju da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoo., i ako je nije mi jasno kako je pronađen taj jedan u ejakulatu. Inače, ja imam 23, mm 30, u braku smo 2,5 god, saznali smo da imamo ovaj problem prije 3 mj. Hvala unaprijed! Sretno svima!


Pozdrav!! 
Dobro dosla u ovu tugu i jad,nadam se da ces sto prije imati pozitivne rezultate.Gle po vasim hormonima meni to ide na onu bolju verziju opstruktivnu,s obzirom i da je naden nepok.spermatoid.Sto prije napravite punkciju koja ce vam pokazat sto se desava unutra,a tad ce vam i reci o kojoj se azoo radi.Moglo bi bit da kod vas su unutra a da imaju prekid pa nemogu izaci u ejakulatu.,al to nema veze bilo bi super mogli biste ici cim prije u postupak.Rece vam urolog,vjerovatno cete morat napravit i ostale nalaze kariogram,microdelecy,inhibin,a mozete i cim prije na punkciju pa ako nadu netrebate vadit ostale nalaze.Pozdrav i sretno

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Postoji nada hvala na odgovoru, ulila si mi tračak nade, trebali bi u 4.mj biti naručeni kod urologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći..zvala sam jučer kaže ona nazovite sljedeći tj tad ćemo naručivati za 4.mj, ma bravo!j.. se njima za nas..

----------


## postoji nada

Je,tako je to nazalost cini mi se svuda,pogotovo kad je azoo u pitanju,zaista ovaj problem ih uopce nezanima,svi smo puno vise saznali na ovom forumu vec od njih,bas kad smo toliko bili uporni i dosadni tad su nam znali neke stavri objasnit al sve u svemu to je nula.Hvala Bogu na ovom divnom forumu i svima koji su odlucili podjeliti svoja iskustva jedni s drugima.
Sretno u dobru i zlu ,samo naprijed,mislim da je kod vas bolja situacija ,borite se.

Rominka cekamo betu,bit ce dobro draga nadam se bar jednoj mrvi da nas obradujes za koji dan :Smile:

----------


## boss

> Jutro svima!Evo već sam i jučer poslala post al administrator ga nije stavio. Dugo vas već čitam..
> MM također ima azoospermiju, doduše nije mu postavljena dijagnoza još, al na prvom sg bile same nule, na drugom isto, samo je dolje pisalo nađen vrlo rijedak nepokretni spermatozoid, uzv testisa u redu, hormoni FSH 14,3, E2 300, TESTO 28,32, Slobodni TESTO 42,07..sad čekamo da nas naruče kod urologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta dalje..Zanima me jel ovi hormoni ukazuju da je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoo., i ako je nije mi jasno kako je pronađen taj jedan u ejakulatu. Inače, ja imam 23, mm 30, u braku smo 2,5 god, saznali smo da imamo ovaj problem prije 3 mj. Hvala unaprijed! Sretno svima!


dobro je sto su nasli taj nepokretni znaci da ima nade , sad sto prije vidite da idete na punkciju i na ICSI dok jos ima ih pa makar i nepokretnih. i da to ti je neopstruktivna azoojer je fsh visok, al opet nemojte ocajavati imate srece da su nasli bar jedan imate sa cim ici na vto.

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, nije bajno kod mene. Ja sam vam u pon popodne nekakbo krvarenje dobila, slicno menstruaciji, samo slabije. Umjesto u ponedjeljak ici cu vaditi u sub, ali mirim se s tim da nismo uspjeli i pocinjem s novim planovima.

----------


## boss

rominka nemora nista da znaci , dok ne izvadis betu i dok ti beta ne pokaze suprotno ti si jos uvjek trudna. koliko ima zena da krvare a trudne pa mozda si i ti jedna od njih.

----------


## Rominka

Oh, boss, iz tvojih prstica u bozje u usi i moj trbuscic  :Wink:  voljela bih, ali realno, kolike su sanse da iz prvog puta uspije!?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Oh, boss, iz tvojih prstica u bozje u usi i moj trbuscic  voljela bih, ali realno, kolike su sanse da iz prvog puta uspije!?


40%
Tako bar kod mene na klinici kazu.

----------


## postoji nada

Romi draga nije kraj,ipak ne krvaris vise,dobro kaze boss ima zena koje krvare malo na pocetku trudnoce zbog bebi koja si trazi mjesto,a opet mozda te jedna napustila mrva ali druga ne :Love:  Drzi nam se ,stobom smo u mislima i cekamo pozitivnu betu

Boss,mislis da je neopstruktivna zbog hormona?, nemam pojma nama su rekli ako postoji jedan bilo kakav u ejakulatu da nije neost.azoo?? :Shock:  ,da je to super jel ih ima sigurno u testisima.,sad ako grijesim ispricavam se onda i  nasoj novoj prijateljici u dobru i zlu.,mada sam sad zbunjena nama rekose tak.Tko ce ih znat nekom ,nekako kazu.pozz borci

----------


## sos15

Potpuno ste u pravu kad kažete da nikoga nije briga za nas. Mi smo danas bili u genetskom savjetovalištu, kao imali termin da mm uradi kariogram i mikrodelecije. Kad smo došli tamo, shvatili smo da smo zapravo dobili termin za razgovor sa doktoricom koja tek treba da utvrdi trebau li nam ti nalazi. Nakon ispitivanja, shvatila je da nam trebaju nalazi, čak kariogram za oboje. Međutim, nismo mogli odraditi te nalaze odmah, već se tek sad možemo naručiti za kariogram, a kad on bude gotov, onda će vidjeti za mikrodelecije, koje se inače ne rade kod nas, već u Beogradu. Šlag na tortu je bio kad su nam rekli da je prvi termin za kariogram početkom maja, ali to nije sve, inače se nalaz čeka 30 dana (za djecu), ali pošto nama nije hitno, čekaćemo 45 dana. Znači rezultate bi mogli dobiti krajem juna, a tek onda bi mogli dobiti uputnicu za mikrodelecije, koje bi opet vjerovatno čekali još tri mjeseca. Sad vi meni recite ko je tu lud. Ja više stvarno ne znam šta da radim. Da li možemo bez tih nalaza u Prag na biposiju (mesa/tesa, šta god da je)? Ima li ko iskustva?

----------


## sos15

Imam još jedno dilemu, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći. Čini mi se da u Pragu imaju dvije klinike: Prenatal i PFC (ako sam dobro upućena). Sad mene interesuje  koja je bolja i šta je uticalo da se odlučite za jednu od tih?

----------


## Rominka

Mi smo se odlucili na PFC zbog nekoliko razloga. Nema dugog cekanja, prvi su mi odgovorili na mail, dosta su jeftiniji, nisu zahtijevali da za konzultacije dodjemo u Prag. A u konacnici, mislim da nema velike razlike.

----------


## sos15

Pa, i to puno znači.Koliko samo uštediš kad ne ideš dva puta do Praga. Je li tm kod njih radio biopsiju? Kako s njima kontaktiraš na engleskom ili na našem jeziku? Kod kog doktora ste bili?

----------


## Rominka

Kontak je mirna - super zenskica i sve je na hrvatskom/srpskom. Vodila me dr. Lazarovska koja je isto odlicna. Na potp u ceskoj na prvoj str imas kontakt podatke. Nismo radili biopsiju, ici cemo na microtese ako bude imalo smisla. Svako mjesto koje zarezu unisteno je nepovratno, tako da sam misljenja da je to besmisleno raditi ako se ne zna moze li se nesto naci, i nakon biopsije ukoliko nisu nista nasli salju na microtese, pa mi bi onda direktno na to. No to smo mi  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Još kad bih znala da li oni stvarno rade Microtese u Pragu. Nama je problem što nam doktor neće dati uputnicu za Sarajevo, već samo za Prag ili Maribor. Nekako mi onda Prag djeluje primamljivije. Poslaću im mail ovih dana (čekam nalaz inhibina b, trebao bi biti sutra) da vidim šta će oni reći.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.u Pragu i Mariboru nerade micro,vec obicnu biopsiju.Micro-tese ce raditi u Sarajevu klinika Bahceci,a rade vec godinama u Istanbulu i N.Y-Cornell.(vidi ovdje na forumu ima puno postova o tome,na ovoj temi azostatistika),to moras ic privatno ,ne preko uputnice.Ako hocete obicnu biopsiju onda se raspitaj kod doktora gdje mozete ici preko osiguranja.I kod vas je znaci cekanje termina i nalaza kao i svuda nazalost nasu.Sretno

----------


## tuzna

> Imam još jedno dilemu, nadam se da ćete mi pomoći. Čini mi se da u Pragu imaju dvije klinike: Prenatal i PFC (ako sam dobro upućena). Sad mene interesuje koja je bolja i šta je uticalo da se odlučite za jednu od tih?


iz iskustva. PFC je bolji! u pronatalu je guzva,  nisu bas extra profesionalni,jedna si u nizu,skupi su...mojoj poznanici se desilo cak i ovo:pocela sa stimulacijom krajem februara. 1.marta neke godien,poskupljuju i ona sazna.pita onu Danicu,ona izvrdavala,jest,nije-ono skuplje cca 500e.i cura pormijeni kliniku! i ja sam bila,nisam zadovoljna:apsurd-naplate zamrzavanje nadenog materijala biopsijom,bez obzira da li nesti ima za zamrznuti ili ne. i to 900e biopsija bez PH nalaza.u Mariboru smo za 3 puta manje dobili biopsiju i PH nalaz i smjestaj u bolici.
PFC mi se cini mnogo profesionalniji.




> Još kad bih znala da li oni stvarno rade Microtese u Pragu. ...


Mb i Prag ne rade microtese.microtese imas u Bahceci i JInemed klinikama u Istanbulu(obe ce biti u Sarajevu,ova JInemed je vec pocela sa radom), i u Belgiji(mislim u Gentu).
To su dvijie preporuke od dr Schlegela iz Cornell N.Y. instituta.steta sto nema Misur da nam to malo bolje pojasni. ona je prosla micro u Istanbulu i tvrdi da je to to.
Razliak Genta i istanbulskih klinika je ogromna razliak u cijeni.nemam pojam zasto. u istabulskim je oko 800-900e ,u Gentu mozda 3-4 puta skuplje(ako se uopce vise dobro sjecam.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala na odgovorima!
Ja sam dosta čitala o tome, i svagdje piše da ako nema spermatogeneze onda je neopstruktivna, a to znači da nebi bilo ni spermija. A pošto je pronađen taj jedan, znači da ima spermatogeneze.. :Confused: nadam se da je opstruktivna, sad treba opet imat strpljenja dočekat urologa da vidimo šta će reći.. E jel zna netko za taj estradiol šta bi značio, gornja granica je 156, a mm je 300? Hvala unaprijed, i želim svima puno sreće i snage za dalje.. :Taps:

----------


## boss

u dobru i u zlu
opstruktivna azospermija je onda kad u testisima ima puno puno spermica al oni nemogu izaci van jer je negdje ajd da kazem zacepljeno, posto kod tebe ima po koji van znaci nije opstruktivna jer cim je izasao znaci nema zacepljenja na njegovom putu.
i kod opstruktivne azoospermije hormoni su uredni.

----------


## sos15

Sad su nam javili nalaze inhibina b. Hladno mi sestra preko telefona reče, za vas je donacija sperme. Kad sam pitala za vrijednost reče da je iznad 7,a referentna vrijednost od 60-325. U fazonu ako nam nije jasno da sutra nazovemo doktoricu da nam objasni. Je li imao iko od vas ovako nizak inhibin b? Može li se on nekako povisiti?

----------


## argrh

> nadam se da je opstruktivna, sad treba opet imat strpljenja dočekat urologa da vidimo šta će reći.


Sto se tice razlike opstruktivna-neopstruktivna : tu je najrelevantnije učiniti biopsiju testisa.
Ja osobno mislim da ti imas neopstruktivni tip jer imas oštećenu proizvodnju.Kod tebe je poznati
uzrok pa isključujemo i tzv. Idiopatsku neplodnost jer (kod tebe je nepoznati uzrok uzroka bolesti).

----------


## edinas

3 aprila muz ide da radi spermogm po prvi put posle 3 mjeseca hormonske terapije. nadam se da ce se pojaviti koji spermic

----------


## sos15

edina s

Nadam se da ćeš nam se javiti s dobrim vijestima.

----------


## edinas

i ja se isto nadam

----------


## boss

edinas drzim fige , moj u ponedeljak ponavlja nakon 4 mjeseca terapije al se ne nadam nicemu.

----------


## boss

u dobru i zlu procitaj ovaj clanak o povisenom estradiolu
http://www.centar-zdravlja.net/boles...e/dijagnoza/2/
nemas jos dovoljno postova pa ti nisam mogla poslati pp pa sam morala ovako.

----------


## postoji nada

Edinas sretno ako se necujemo jos koji put prije nalaza.Kod vas je super jel se nije promjenio fsh uz terapiju a testosteron se povecao.sretno,nadamo se da bude bar koji vibram~~~~~

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Puno vam hvala na odgovorima! ARGRH i ja isto sve više mislim da je  neopstruktivna..
BOSS čitala sam to, al nema on nikakve te simptome ni značajke, pravo je muško fizički, nešta sam pročitala da tumor može utjecati na povišenje estradiola, pa bi bilo najbolje da obavi sve pretrage, sistematski kompletni.. Hvala još jednom svima, i sretno da vam se ispuni svima najveća želja, znamo svi koja je!

----------


## Rominka

Dragi moji rezultat je bio t sto je u konačnici za mene dobar znak. Nisam tužna, nisam razočarana jer znam da će do uspjeha doći bas kad bude trebalo  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Rominka,cekala sam da nam se javis.Ovo je ipak trudnoca i dobro kazes puno to znaci,bar znas da mozes uspjeti.Drzi se draga ,glavu gore i planiraj sto prije u Prag.Puse

----------


## Diksica

sos 15 mi smo to odradili u privatnoj laboratoriji u BG  i nalaz nam je stigao za nepunih sedam dana i kostalo nas je oko 90 evra,laboratorija se zove,, konzilijum- helix'' imas na njihovom sajtu cene svih nalaza.

----------


## Diksica

> 3 aprila muz ide da radi spermogm po prvi put posle 3 mjeseca hormonske terapije. nadam se da ce se pojaviti koji spermic


edinas uz tebe smo samo napred i da nas obradujes sa lepim vestima.

----------


## boss

rominka drzi se , sto i sama kazes dobar je znak kad je do toga doslo, malo pauze i odmora pa u novove pobjede.

----------


## sos15

> sos 15 mi smo to odradili u privatnoj laboratoriji u BG  i nalaz nam je stigao za nepunih sedam dana i kostalo nas je oko 90 evra,laboratorija se zove,, konzilijum- helix'' imas na njihovom sajtu cene svih nalaza.


Hvala za info, mada sam ja njih i ranije kontaktirala. Problem je što smo mi udaljeni 300 km od Beograda, pa nam to udupluje troškove. Pokušavam izganjati neke vezice da to kod nas ubrzamo, ako ne moraćemo za Beograd

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima!!  :Smile: 

mm ima dijagnozu azoospermija i retrogradna ejakulacija, šta znači da su naši plivači u urinu...
za sada smo dva puta uspjeli dobiti nekoliko spermija iz urina...ali oba puta beta 0...
još imamo 3 js-zamrznute i idemo u sekundarni u 4mj

da li ima netko s ovom dijagnozom tko je radio biopsiju i gdje??
po postovima koje sam pročitala mora se ići van-maribor ili prag..
i da li žena odmah ide u protokol pa se radi oplodnja ako ima spermija?

big hug svima ovdje i da što prije uspijete!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pozdravi!!

----------


## tuzna

> po postovima koje sam pročitala mora se ići van-maribor ili prag..
> i da li žena odmah ide u protokol pa se radi oplodnja ako ima spermija?


U mariboru cekas godinu dana otprilike nakon sto posaljes nalaze. u Pragu se ne ceka. sretno!

----------


## edinas

> pozdravi svima!! 
> 
> mm ima dijagnozu azoospermija i retrogradna ejakulacija, šta znači da su naši plivači u urinu...
> za sada smo dva puta uspjeli dobiti nekoliko spermija iz urina...ali oba puta beta 0...
> još imamo 3 js-zamrznute i idemo u sekundarni u 4mj
> 
> da li ima netko s ovom dijagnozom tko je radio biopsiju i gdje??
> po postovima koje sam pročitala mora se ići van-maribor ili prag..
> i da li žena odmah ide u protokol pa se radi oplodnja ako ima spermija?
> ...



kakvi su hormoni bili kod tvog muza

----------


## boss

kod nas nista novo nakon 4 mjeseca menopura nema nista, dosli do zakljucka da moj dragi nije odreagovao na terapiju. 
tako da i nakon terapije jos uvjek imamo azoospermiju.

----------


## tuzna

boss, kako to?
sve propalo?
sta dalje? znaju zasto? imaju neku ideju?  :Love:

----------


## boss

tuzna jednostavno nije odreagovao, oni su bili ubjedjeni da ce se pojaviti kao kod sviju se pojavi , eto mi nismo svi. za vikend punkcija pa nadati se da ce tu naci nesto, ako nista punkcijom ne nadju jbg idemo dalje. trenutno ocekuju da ce naci punkcijom kojeg , al isto tako su ocekivali i da ce reagovati na terapiju.
a folikuli rastu ja fino odreagovala , da je dr prokomentarisala da cemo imati vise jajnih celija nego spermatozoida.

----------


## postoji nada

Ajme boss?? bas sam iznenadena,ipak mislim da mora bit unutra tj.da ce se naci punkcijom. ako kod vas nema ,ajme pa kako ce se sta naci kod nas sa gorim hormonima??
Sretno i ~~~~~ za spermice skrivene ,samo da ih bude :Yes:

----------


## edinas

Boss Mozda nije dovoljno dugo koristio terapiju?

----------


## tuzna

boss,mislila sam da je sve gotovo.ima i punkcija....cekammo rezultate toga  :Wink: 
jos nije gotovo!!!

----------


## boss

nije jos gotovo cekamo punkciju , neznam koliko je to da se utjesim al danas srela curu u klinici koja je imala samo jednu jajnu celiju i punkcijom uspjeli naci jedan spermatozoid i danas dosla na prvi ultrazvuk, i sad u klinici svi me tjese sa tom curom kao eto kad je njoj uspjelo nemora da znaci da i nama nece. 
a sad odjetnom nakon godinu dana traganja i svega i kad su vidjeli da menopur ne djeluje odjednom sad svi nesto spominju da je moguce da je kod nas uzrok trovanje. sad odjednom svi sumnjaju da je moj muz otrovan, i da je azoo posljedica toga. i sad kad sve ovo prodje idemo na kompletne pretrage da napokon vidimo sta je uzrok.

----------


## sos15

> nije jos gotovo cekamo punkciju , neznam koliko je to da se utjesim al danas srela curu u klinici koja je imala samo jednu jajnu celiju i punkcijom uspjeli naci jedan spermatozoid i danas dosla na prvi ultrazvuk, i sad u klinici svi me tjese sa tom curom kao eto kad je njoj uspjelo nemora da znaci da i nama nece. 
> a sad odjetnom nakon godinu dana traganja i svega i kad su vidjeli da menopur ne djeluje odjednom sad svi nesto spominju da je moguce da je kod nas uzrok trovanje. sad odjednom svi sumnjaju da je moj muz otrovan, i da je azoo posljedica toga. i sad kad sve ovo prodje idemo na kompletne pretrage da napokon vidimo sta je uzrok.


Kako misliš otrovan? Šta ćete sad raditi od nalaza? Ja samo tražim šta bi još od nalaza mm mogao uraditi, svaki dan ga negdje drugdje šaljem, poludjeće od mene.

----------


## vesnam

Je l' ima neko nekakva iskustva sa nolvadexom?
Mm je dobio da ga pije, i pije ga već 16 dana, mislili smo da odradimo inhibin da vidimo da li se nešto dešava, pa ne znam da li da čekamo kraj terapije ili da odradimo sad, čisto da vidimo da li bar malo ide na gore.

----------


## kameleon

> kakvi su hormoni bili kod tvog muza


hormoni su bili ok!  :Smile:

----------


## boss

vesna 16 dana e malo da bi vidjeli da li djeluje, strpite se jos bar da prodje mjesec. 
sos sumnjaju na isparenja iz lakova sa kojim radi.

----------


## aboni76

Pozdrav svima  :Bye: . Evo još jednog člana sa azoo dijagnozom  :Sad: . Prije dvije sedmice mm je radio nalaz i sve nule  :Crying or Very sad: . Ne mogu vam opisati kako se osjećamo, ali vi to sigurno znate . Ja sam 76 god i bila sam ranije u braku u kojem nisam imala djece iz nepoznatog razloga (sve pretrage obavljene i sve ok, brisevi, hormoni, laparo, histero, bivši muž, spermogram ok i kasnije dobio dijete sa drugom ženom). U to vrijeme sam dosta posjećivala forum i čitala, tako da sada, kada smo se susreli sa ovom dijagnozom, znala sam gdje ću tražiti pomoć i savjet. MM je danas bio kod urologa i rekao mu je da ima atrofiju oba testisa, da je to vjerovatno urođeno, da ponovi opet spermogram, pa će vidjeti šta dalje...Da li neko od vas ima takvu dijagnozu, znate li ima li šanse da mu punkcijom ili biopsijom nađu spermiće, pošto smo svakako planirali u Split, a sada ne znam da li se možemo uopšte nadati sa takvom dijagnozom  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## bmaric

aboni76, dobro došla... bolje bi bilo da nisi imala uopće potrebe dolaziti na forum, ali što je tu je... mm je prije skoro godinu i pol otkrivena azoo, s tim da je na jednom ("zdravom") dijagnosticiran rak, taj testis je odstranjen, a za drugi su rekli da je atrofija. nama su tada odmah rekli da mu je urođena atrofija tog jednog i da sumnjaju da bi se išta moglo naći, ali su ipak radili biopsiju... nažalost ništa... rekli su nam što je atrofija duža, to je manja vjerojatnost da se nešto nađe, ali svakako vidite s dr. da li bi bilo dobro napraviti punkciju ili biopsiju, možda ipak nešto ima.
žao mi je zbog dijagnoze, suosjećam s tobom i svim curama koje su u istoj situaciji, ali glavu gore i hrabro naprijed  :Love:

----------


## edinas

nazalost moral sam tremin spermograma promijeniti za 12 april.

----------


## tuzna

> Je l' ima neko nekakva iskustva sa nolvadexom?


MM je imao inhibin prije ikakve terapije 0 25.onda je pio 3 mjeseca nolvadex,ezerex i profertil, pa par mjeseci pauze,pa opet andriol i klomifen.nakon toga inhibin je bio 57.
kasnije primio jos 6 menopura,sve to krajem jannuara i sad ,o0d tad,ne radimo ama bas nista  :Sad:

----------


## boss

evo cure imamo zakazanu punkciju u 17 : 30 u nedelju , nadamo se bar jednom ali vrijednom da ce uspjeti izvuci.  zavrsili sa terapijom pa valjda ce nas neko odozgo pogledati bar da nadju jedan -dva komada naravno ziva i zdrava.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> evo cure imamo zakazanu punkciju u 17 : 30 u nedelju , nadamo se bar jednom ali vrijednom da ce uspjeti izvuci.  zavrsili sa terapijom pa valjda ce nas neko odozgo pogledati bar da nadju jedan -dva komada naravno ziva i zdrava.


Boss, je li onda planirate da zaledite uzorak, ako bude plivaca???
Ja cekam da mi se jave iz klinike, nama ce najverovatnije u ponedeljak odlediti  jajne celije i "plivace"

----------


## aboni76

Bmaric hvala puno na odgovoru, žao mi je zbog vas, što nisu našli ništa  :Sad: . Iskreno...ja se ne nadam da će i kod nas naći, čitala sam malo po netu, mada nema puno o atrofiji, a to što ima, uglavnom su prognoze loše  :Sad: ...Pokušat ćemo pa da znamo da smo sve uradili šta smo mogli...mislili smo iću u cito split, još prije nego mu je doktor rekao za atrofiju, pa svakako nećemo odustati od toga...nadam se da tamo rade i punkciju i biopsiju...mi smo iz BiH, a kod nas je loša situacija po tom pitanju..Kakvi su sada vaši planovi?
Boss sretno na punkciji, ja vam od srca želim da vam nađu puno, puno plivača  :Smile: 
Pozdrav svim curama  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

aboni76 mi smo se odlučili ići na oplodnju s donorskom spermom, predali smo zahtjev u hzzo da nam refundiraju trošak, pa sada čekamo na odgovor, ali i ako ne odobre mi ćemo ići o svom trošku u prag.
kada smo mi dobili dijagnozu azoo, ubrzo nakon toga smo dobili još goru dijagnozu "rak", pa nam je azoo bio sporedan problem, mada se mm nikada s tim neće pomiriti... vjerujem da je svim muškima tako... njega to naravno smeta i boli... a što se mene tiče žao mi je, ali ne gledam to katastrofalno, vjerojatno jer smo prošli puno gori put uz operaciju i kemoterapiju i najbitnije mi je bilo da on ozdravi, što i jeste hvala bogu!!!  :Very Happy:  
moj vam je savjet da odete kod dr., neka vidi njegove nalaze, pa će vam reći što misli... u ostalom neka naprave i biopsiju, možda se stvarno nađe koji... a ako ne bude tako, uvijek možete probati sa donorskom spermom (naravno ako se oboje slažete s tim)... mi smo odmah bili za, nismo se uopće puno premišljali, smatrali smo da bi trebali isprobati sve mogućnosti koje današnja medicina nudi, hvala bogu pa je moguća i ova metoda, nismo htjeli jednog dana sa 50 godina sjediti bez djece i razmišljati kako nismo sve napravili, a mogli smo i da bi možda danas (sa 50 godina) imali dijete... a u slučaju da ne uspijemo ostati trudni, bar ćemo znati da smo sve probali.

----------


## boss

> Boss, je li onda planirate da zaledite uzorak, ako bude plivaca???
> Ja cekam da mi se jave iz klinike, nama ce najverovatnije u ponedeljak odlediti  jajne celije i "plivace"


nema zaledjivanja ja jutros pre zore primila stopericu i puna sam folikula, pa ako bude plivaca odmah ce ih da iskoriste, obadvoje imamo sutra punkciju, pa ako bog da za par dana mozda mi i vrate koji embrion,
sad sve zavisi od toga sta ce tesom naci.

----------


## tuzna

boss,rzim fige.javi sutra sto prije kako je proslo.mislit cu na tebe citav dan  :Wink:

----------


## anaši1507

boss sretno i sigurna sam da će naći i više plivača

----------


## aboni76

Bmaric drago mi je da je tvoj mm sada dobro, mogu samo da zamislim kroz koji pakao ste prošli  :Sad: . Baš mi je drago da ste se odlučili za donatorsku, želim ti od srca da ti uspije iz prvog puta i da dobiješ blizance  :Smile: . Meni je to skroz ok, ja sam svom mm to spominjala, ali je on ipak više za opciju usvojenje djeteta. Možda je čak i malo rano da pričamo o tome, s obzirom da smo tek nedavno saznali za njegovu dijagnozu i da nismo sve ispitali. Ja kažem da je sreća u nesreći što sam ja njega i prije njegovcog nalaza pripremila da možda nećemo imati biološke djece, jer sam mislila da ja ne mogu, tako da se koliko toliko bio pripremio na to, mada mu je naravno opet jako teško palo saznanje da ima i on problem  :Sad: .

----------


## bmaric

aboni76 hvala, i ja se nadam da će nam uspjeti iz prve, ali sam se isto tako psihički spremila da neće uspjeti, tako da ne budem previše razočarana.
mm je isto prvo pričao o usvajanju, jer je smatrao da bi s donorskom ja bila "u prednosti", jer bi to dijete ipak bilo moje biološko, a njegovo ne... jedva sam ga uspjela razuvjeriti da ja to tako ne gledam, nego da već sada ja to dijete gledam kao naše zajedničko... i odmah se složio s tim da odemo to napraviti... a iskreno, nakon svega što smo prošli, mislim da oboje ne bi baš imali živaca oko birokracije za posvojenje, bar je kod nas jako teško posvojiti dijete, traje godinama... želim i ja tebi puno sreće i nadam se da će kod vas ipak biti sve ok.

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo svima! Nesto mi nije jasno pa mozda bi neko znao da mi objasni. Posto nam je dr rekla da je nalaz biopsije dobar ja ovaj izvestaj sve do danas nisam ni gledala, kao ono... Slusajte sta pise:

MAKROSKOPSKI NALAZ:

I u jednom i u drugom testisu spermatogeneza prisutna, ali znatno redukovana. Semeni kanalici sa redukcijom germinativnih celija, ali se mogu identifikovati retki spermatozoide. Dominiraju tubuli koji sadrze samo Sertoly celije ("sertolizacija" kanalica bez germinativnih celija). Retki tubuli skleroziranog lumena. U interticijumu prisutne grupisane Leydig-ove celije i neupadljivi mononuklearni inflamatorni infiltrat i vaskularna komponenta.



ZAKLJUCAK:

Kombinovani poremecaj spermatogeneze u okviru testikularne faze (sektorna azospermija) sa morfoloskom slikom hipospermatogeneze tezeg stepena i naznacenom "sertolizacijom" tubula.



CITOLOSKI NALAZ:

Levi testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje grupice spermatogenih perkusora, od spermatogonija do vrlo retkih "nezrelih" spermatozoida i nakupine Sertoly celija.

Desni testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje retke grupice spermatogenih perkusora, bez jasno uocenih spermatozoida. Dominiraju Sertoly celije.



E, sad meni posle citanja ovog nalaza ovo ne deluje bas dobro kao sto nam je dr to predstavila. Ona misli da ce Profertil sve da popravi. Ja bas i nisam sigurna. Sta mislite?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> nema zaledjivanja ja jutros pre zore primila stopericu i puna sam folikula, pa ako bude plivaca odmah ce ih da iskoriste, obadvoje imamo sutra punkciju, pa ako bog da za par dana mozda mi i vrate koji embrion,
> sad sve zavisi od toga sta ce tesom naci.


boss, ja ti zelim isto sto i sebi, a to je da imamo isti termin tamo negde u decembru  :Klap:

----------


## boss

hvala cure na podrsci javljam kako je proslo, ja se trenutno nadula i bole me jajnici jedva se po kuci krecem, samo sto nisam eksplodirala.
zasto bas mi i ja se nadam da cemo u decembru zavrsiti sve i da u novu godinu udjemo u vecem broju.
malena pa to je super nalaz znaci ima ih u oba testisa , nerade bas najbolje al bitno je rade i to sto imate to vam je sasvim dovoljno za vto i ne treba vam vise. jedino sto ja cisto sumnjam da ce profertil to da popravi, dao bog mada da vitamini poprave takvo stanje bas nesto i nevjerujem u to.

----------


## Malena1988

Nemam pojma ja sam zbunjena skroz. Mislila sam da su pronasli tamo neki zreo spermatozoid. Nas dr predlaze da mm pije profertil 3 meseca, pa da ode na kontrolu, pa onda ponovo jos tri. I da jos je pricala o mogucnosti prirodne trudnoce u sta ja UOPSTE ne verujem. Mada, kaze ako radimo vto, plan je da mene spreme za postupak i da njega tog dana bockaju koliko god treba dok ne nadju plivace...... Zbunjena sam skroz...

----------


## boss

malena nemoj da te demoralisem al ja jos nisam cula da je neko vitaminima od azoo dosao do normo i prirodne trudnoce.

----------


## Malena1988

Ma ne demoralises me. To isto mislim i ja, nego mi je zao zato sto vidim da se mm bas primio na tu pricu i nada se vec cudu...

----------


## Polo

spermhope.com ...jeli tko probao ovo i imali više informacija ... pozz

----------


## edinas

> spermhope.com ...jeli tko probao ovo i imali više informacija ... pozz


 ja sam slala email i rekao covjek da  muz moze da uzima stage 3. ima50% sanse da se nesto pojavi, ali nesmije uzimati dok je na hormonskoj terapiji.

polo dali si ti slao email?

----------


## aboni76

Bmaric hvala na željema  :Kiss:  a vama od srca želim da uspijete iz prve  :Smile: . 

Tuzna ili neka druga od cura, molim vas ako imate bilo kakvu informaciju vezano za Bahceci i Jinemed klinike u Sarajevu, da napišete. Maloprije sam vidjela da je tuzna nedavno napisala da je Jinemed klinika otvorena i bila sam na njihovoj stranici, ali bih voljela da čujem kakva su vaša iskustva ako ste ih imali. Mi smo planirali ići u Cito Split, ali pošto smo iz Sarajeva, više nam bi odgovaralo da idemo tu...

----------


## sos15

> Bmaric hvala na željema  a vama od srca želim da uspijete iz prve . 
> 
> Tuzna ili neka druga od cura, molim vas ako imate bilo kakvu informaciju vezano za Bahceci i Jinemed klinike u Sarajevu, da napišete. Maloprije sam vidjela da je tuzna nedavno napisala da je Jinemed klinika otvorena i bila sam na njihovoj stranici, ali bih voljela da čujem kakva su vaša iskustva ako ste ih imali. Mi smo planirali ići u Cito Split, ali pošto smo iz Sarajeva, više nam bi odgovaralo da idemo tu...


Meni su iz Jinemed-a javili da su počeli sa radom, ali i ja se dvoumim između njih i Praga. Nisam naišla na nekog ko je bio u Jinemed-u u Sarajevu, a bojim se da budemo prvi. Što se tiče Bahceci, oni još nisu počeli s radom.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Sos15  :Kiss: . Nekako mislim da će se možda na početku više truditi, iz tog razloga možda je bolje biti među prvima... Ne znam da li možda na nekim stranim stranicama pišu iskustva sa te klinike? Znaš li možda kada bi trebao Bahceci početi sa radom? Mi o Pragu možemo samo maštati, mislili sam u Split, mada mi je i to teško izvodivo, radi posla i mog i od mm (a i finansijski), ovo u Sarajevu bi mi nam bilo idealno...Pozz i da što prije ostvarimo svoje snove  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

a,cure,boss se nije javila?  :Undecided:

----------


## boss

tuzna poslala sam ti mail.
ukratko izvadili su mrtve tj nepokretne,  i jednog koji daje znakove zivota, mada kad smo otisli sa klinike mislim da su uspjeli naci jos jednog. u sustini male su sanse da taj jedan uspije , al opet ima sanse. sutra ocekujemo poziv i nadam se da ce taj jedan da uspije i da ce nas zvati da se vratimo na ET .ako nista bar smo imali sansu tako da sad jos uvjek smo u fazi cekanja.

----------


## BigBlue

držimo fige boss!
i jedan je bolji od ničega.... javi!

----------


## Natasa73

> držimo fige boss!
> i jedan je bolji od ničega.... javi!


Pozdrav svima!
Davno sam otisla sa ovog sajta, ali cesto citam sve vase postove.Ostala je navika.
I mi smo bili sa istom dijagnozom.

Malena1988 skoro istu dijagnozu je imao i moj muz.Skoro istu.Razlika je samo sto je kod mog muza  maturacioni arest na nivou spermatide.
Da pojasnim, znaci u sjemenoj tecnosti nema ni jednog spermatozoida, vec su samo prisutne stanice koje ih hrane.A to su Sertoly stanice.
Spermatogeneza se iz nepoznatih razloga prekida na nivou spermatide.Spermatida je jedna od karika u nastanku zrelog, pokretnog spermatozoida , sposobnog za oplodnju.
Tako da, za 15 god. braka nikad nismo dozivjeli da vidimo zreli, formirani spermatozoid.Etiologija je nepoznata.Receno nam je da je uzrok u intrauterinoj fazi razvoja ploda.
Probali smo sve.Bas sve.
Cak smo negdje culi da strucnjaci vrse probe sa spermatidama.Kad smo provjeravali to, ispali smo smijesni.Jos nauka nije do tog nivoa stigla.

Kao sto rekoh, cesto citam vase postove, da vidim da li je nesto novo pronadjeno.Jer medicina ne miruje.
Iako ne zivimo vise zajedno, moj muz i ja, voljela bih svim srcem, da se sto prije pronadje nacin da se proces spermatogeneze pokrene i da azoospermija postane samo ruzno sjecanje.....
Pozdrav svima i puno srece od srca.

----------


## postoji nada

Boss sretno od srca.,da ides na et.i da dalje bude sve dobro ~~~~~

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Boss sretno od srca.,da ides na et.i da dalje bude sve dobro ~~~~~


Boss, oni su trebali da probaju i sa tim nepokretnim. Ja sam citala na jednom sajtu da neki spermatozoidi, ako su ostavljeni na sobnoj temperaturi, tek nakon 24 sata pocnu da mrdaju. Pitala sam nasu sestru da li ce ostaviti nase nepokretne 24 sata, ona je rekla "nece, probace odma, bitno je samo da imaju glavu jer u glavi se prenose sve gene". Radice ICSI je li tako?? Da li su oni pregledali bas svo tkivo kad su vam javili da imaju samo ta dva??
Koliko si ti imala jajnih i da li ce njih zalediti???

----------


## sos15

> Hvala Sos15 . Nekako mislim da će se možda na početku više truditi, iz tog razloga možda je bolje biti među prvima... Ne znam da li možda na nekim stranim stranicama pišu iskustva sa te klinike? Znaš li možda kada bi trebao Bahceci početi sa radom? Mi o Pragu možemo samo maštati, mislili sam u Split, mada mi je i to teško izvodivo, radi posla i mog i od mm (a i finansijski), ovo u Sarajevu bi mi nam bilo idealno...Pozz i da što prije ostvarimo svoje snove


Možda si u pravu. I njima je stalo da u početku privuku klijente, pa će vjerovatno se dodatno truditi. Ja sam im opet jutros poslala mail sa hrpom pitanja jer i mi trebamo odlučiti između Praga i Sarajeva. Vidjeću šta će odgovoriti. Sarajevo nam je bliže, a urolog mm predlaže Prag. 
Što se tiče Bahceci oni još nisu počeli s radom,bar ja ne znam za to. Naime, ja sam ih kontakirala ranije i rekli su da će nas obavjestiti čim počnu s radom. S obzirom da si ti iz Sarajeva, mogla bi ih kontaktirati i malo više ispitati, pa da nam javiš.

----------


## sabas

Drage suborke i ja sam primila poruku da klinika Jinemed pocinje sa radom prve sedmica aprila kontakt tel  387 61 553 411 ( Berina Hurlov ) ili  387 61 906 209 ( Ebru Basara ) , ja sam prije dva mjeseca dobila ponudu da odem na pregled kod njihovog  dr ali za mene nije bilo smisla jer znamo dijagnozu a oni nisu tada jos znali kada ce poceti sa radom niti nista konkretno oko cijena -iskreno nije mi se davao novac da mi kazu ono sto vec znam Klinika Behceci bi takodje trebala pocela da radom uskoro kontaktirala sam njihovog PR oni su mi za sada favoriti zbog dr Emre 
Boss vibrice  za plivace

----------


## aboni76

Sos15 razmišljala sam o tome da ih kontaktiram, ali ni sama ne znam šta bi ih pitala, pošto smo mi na samom početku, nemamo još ništa od nalaza, mm je bio kod urologa, rekao mu je da ima urođenu atrofiju testisa, da ponovi spermogram i da dođe opet...Isto ne znam je li bolje čekati Behceci ili ići kod njih...Izvini ako ti djelujem malo konfuzno, ali vjeruj mi u glavi mi je haos, mozak mi radi sto na sat ali ništa pametno da smislim...Od kada smo saznali za dijagnozu, jedina svijetla tačka mi je ovaj forum, nekako sve vi ulijevate nadu...Prvo sam mislila da idemo u Split, ali zahvaljujući vama, saznala sam za ove klinike u Sarajevu, tako da mislim da sada nema smisla ići u Split...Hajde molim te napiši, ako ti nije problem, šta su tebi odgovorili na mail...Ako se odlučiš za Sarajevo, ako ti bilo kako mogu pomoću, tu sam  :Smile: .

----------


## aboni76

Sabas hvala na informacijama  :Kiss: . Koja je kod vas dijagnoza, zašto nema smisla ići u Jinemed?

----------


## boss

> Boss, oni su trebali da probaju i sa tim nepokretnim. Ja sam citala na jednom sajtu da neki spermatozoidi, ako su ostavljeni na sobnoj temperaturi, tek nakon 24 sata pocnu da mrdaju. Pitala sam nasu sestru da li ce ostaviti nase nepokretne 24 sata, ona je rekla "nece, probace odma, bitno je samo da imaju glavu jer u glavi se prenose sve gene". Radice ICSI je li tako?? Da li su oni pregledali bas svo tkivo kad su vam javili da imaju samo ta dva??
> Koliko si ti imala jajnih i da li ce njih zalediti???


oni ce opoditi sve sa tim sto imaju, nema zaledjavanja sve iskoristice. oni nisu pregledali tkivo vec samo u tecnosti sto su nasli, a mi kad smo otisli onda su nastavili da pregledaju tkivo, a taj jedan se pojavio odmah na prvu , a posle sam cula da imaju jos jednog , a tek kad smo mi otisli oni su ostali onda da pregledaju sve i tkivo koje nisu pregledali. e sad sto se tice nepokretnih oni neznaju koji je ziv a koji nije tako da ce na blef da ih uzimaju, bar sam ja tako skontala , a i znam da od tog nepokretnog ako pogode pravog moze doci do oplodnje. evo sad bas pricala sa djevojkom koja je trudna od nepokretnog spermatozoida. a o jajnim celijama niko mi nije rekao ni koliko ih je izvadio niti kakve su, valjda ih je bilo dosta a oni su se svi preokupirali spermicima, a znam i da ih ne zaledjavaju vec ce ih sve oploditi stim sto imaju.

----------


## boss

natasa 73 ja sam cula da su u srbiji radili par puta sa spermatidama na zahtjev pacijenata, al do sada jos nikom nije uspjelo. al znam da se i to radi samo iza zatvorenih vrata i na zahtjev pacijenta tj uz dogovor. 

cure hvala vam na podrsci.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> oni ce opoditi sve sa tim sto imaju, nema zaledjavanja sve iskoristice. oni nisu pregledali tkivo vec samo u tecnosti sto su nasli, a mi kad smo otisli onda su nastavili da pregledaju tkivo, a taj jedan se pojavio odmah na prvu , a posle sam cula da imaju jos jednog , a tek kad smo mi otisli oni su ostali onda da pregledaju sve i tkivo koje nisu pregledali. e sad sto se tice nepokretnih oni neznaju koji je ziv a koji nije tako da ce na blef da ih uzimaju, bar sam ja tako skontala , a i znam da od tog nepokretnog ako pogode pravog moze doci do oplodnje. evo sad bas pricala sa djevojkom koja je trudna od nepokretnog spermatozoida. a o jajnim celijama niko mi nije rekao ni koliko ih je izvadio niti kakve su, valjda ih je bilo dosta a oni su se svi preokupirali spermicima, a znam i da ih ne zaledjavaju vec ce ih sve oploditi stim sto imaju.


To su super vesti boss. Jesi nervozna?? Kad bi trebao da bude transfer??
Ja se nadam da su i kod nas bila samo 2 na prvu, a da ih ima vise. To ce mo danas saznati. Moj dragi je na putu ka klinici da izvadi jos jedan uzorak, mozda se i tamo nesto pojavi. Znam da su sanse male, ali vredi probati.

----------


## boss

zasto bas mi izludih cekajuci, trebao je danas biti ET, tj trebali su danas zvati ili da dodjemo ili kakvo je stanje, medjutim evo jos niko ne zove. al su mi u nedelju vec rekli ako bude ista bilo odmah drugi dan ( tj. danas ) vracaju posto nesmiju duze cekati. al mi se sad niko ne javlja jos . cekacu jos malo pa ako ne jave se ja cu ih zvati.

----------


## anaši1507

bit će sve u redu, sigurno će te nazvati sad kontroliraju embrije kako s razvijaju i zašto transfer nebi bio sutra?
nemoj misliti crno

----------


## sos15

> Sos15 razmišljala sam o tome da ih kontaktiram, ali ni sama ne znam šta bi ih pitala, pošto smo mi na samom početku, nemamo još ništa od nalaza, mm je bio kod urologa, rekao mu je da ima urođenu atrofiju testisa, da ponovi spermogram i da dođe opet...Isto ne znam je li bolje čekati Behceci ili ići kod njih...Izvini ako ti djelujem malo konfuzno, ali vjeruj mi u glavi mi je haos, mozak mi radi sto na sat ali ništa pametno da smislim...Od kada smo saznali za dijagnozu, jedina svijetla tačka mi je ovaj forum, nekako sve vi ulijevate nadu...Prvo sam mislila da idemo u Split, ali zahvaljujući vama, saznala sam za ove klinike u Sarajevu, tako da mislim da sada nema smisla ići u Split...Hajde molim te napiši, ako ti nije problem, šta su tebi odgovorili na mail...Ako se odlučiš za Sarajevo, ako ti bilo kako mogu pomoću, tu sam .


Potpuno te razumijem, i meni je još sve konfuzno, a ja sam za azoo saznala prije 6 mjeseci. Svaki dan mjenjam mišljenje, danas bi u Prag, sutra u Sarajevo, onda u Novi Sad (saznala sam da bi u Genesis možemo preko fonda), itd. Ma najveći problem su finansije i problem da mm dobije slobodne dane. Treba iznaći najbolje rješenje u uslovima ograničenih mogućnosti. Ja sam kontaktirala i Split, ali sam od njih odustala jer nude samo običnu biopsiju, a meni to ne dogovara. Kod svakog od nas je drugačija situacija. Ja sam u obe klinike u Sarajevu slala mail, i  oni su mi napisali da rade microtese. Poslala sam im sve nalaze mm kako bi imali uvid u situaciju, i oni su mi predložili microtese, s tim da ovi iz Jinemeda traže još neke nalaze, kao pokušali bi  sa hormonskom terapijom prije microtese. Mi smo danas radli nalaz kariograma, ali rezultati će biti tek za mjesec dana, tako da imamo vremena da dolučimo dok ne stigne i ovaj nalaz. U Pragu nam daju 50% šansi da se nešto nađe s microtese, nisam sigurna da je to ista microtese kao u Sarajevu.
U Jinemed sam poslala juče mail,ali još mi nisu odgovorili. Tražila sam konkretne cijene i period koji bi trebali provesti tamo da bih se mogli organizovati zbog posla. Ako se odlučim za Sarajevo, javiću ti se, ja slabo poznajem grad, bila sam par puta, ali samo u šopingu, a i to davno. obro bi mi došao vodič.

----------


## sos15

Nataša 73,

žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva. Nadam se da će svima nama doći bolji dani. Koliko se sjećam vi ste išli u Tursku u Bahceci, ali nije bilo uspješno. Možeš li nam napisati svoje iskustvo s njima. Čini mi se da si napisala da su prodavci magle. Je li nisi bila zadovoljna njihovim pristupom i radom ili je nešto drugo u pitanju? Većina nas na forumu polaže nadu u turske klinike u Sarajevu,pa bi nam dobro došlo da čujemo iskustvo.

----------


## tuzna

> Pozdrav svima!
> Davno sam otisla sa ovog sajta, ali cesto citam sve vase postove.Ostala je navika.
> I mi smo bili sa istom dijagnozom.


evo Natase,moje stare suborke  :Kiss: 

da,cini mi se Natasa da vase iskustvo nije bilo pozitivno,tj nisu nista nasli?
zao mi je sto nam se misur ne javlja...
ajde bar nam objasni kako izgleda ta micro... zao mi je sto ti i muz niste vise skupa,nakon svih silnih borbi. nadam se da si to preboljela.

boss se ne javlja...ajde,nadajmo se da mazi busu i embrije u njoj :D

----------


## aboni76

Sos15 čitam tvoj post i govorim momku da ne mogu da vjerujem, kao da sam ga ja pisala u ovom prvom dijelu  :Smile: . Mm sutra ponavlja spermogram, pa će kod urologa, sačekat ću da vidimo šta će mu reći, pa ćemo onda skontati šta dalje...Voljela bih da prikupimo što više nalaza (da ih ne vadimo baš sve privatno, kada već plaćamo zdravstveno) pa da ih onda kontaktiram. Koliko sam vidjela vaši dečki su vadili dosta nalaza, moj još ništa nije osim spermograma, nadam se da će mu na drugom pregledu reći šta treba dalje...Što se tiče dolaska u Sarajevo, možeš računati da ću ti pomoći koliko god je u mojoj mogućnosti  :Wink: . Odakle si ti? 

Boss nadam se da će ti vratiti embriće i da nam uskoro seliš na onaj puno ljepši forum  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

aboni76, 

imaš pp

----------


## boss

cure jos nista , zvala sinoc rekli da ce danas zvati.
dao bog da uskoro sve budete na mojim mukama tj. da i vi ostale ovako cekate ko ja.

----------


## boss

zvali upravo nema nista, idemo dalje.

----------


## postoji nada

Boss :Love:  draga ti si nase svjetlo u tunelu.Drzi se bit ce bolje drugi put,ma bitno je da ih ima ,ipak su ih nasli to je super ,super,a sljedeci put nek bude i embrica :Kiss:

----------


## boss

nijedna jajna celija nije krenula da se dupla. sad krecemo sve ispocetka, ma do jeseni ima da unistim svog muza al bar cu da otkrijem u cemu je problem. sledece na spisku je analiza na metale tj olovo ziva itd jer oni mogu dovesti do ovoga. ma ima da bude ko sito izboden dok ne ustanovimo sta je uzrok azoo .

----------


## Natasa73

> Boss draga ti si nase svjetlo u tunelu.Drzi se bit ce bolje drugi put,ma bitno je da ih ima ,ipak su ih nasli to je super ,super,a sljedeci put nek bude i embrica


Cao svima,

Da bas tako, mi smo zadnju proceduru u svim nasim pokusajima uradili u Istanbulu.Prije nego sto cemo otici, dr Emre B. nam je rekao da je procenat da nesto nadju svega 15 % na osnovu nalaza koje smo mu poslali.
A kada smo tamo dosli i poslije pregleda dao nam je sansu 30 % !!!!!!!!!
Mi smo pristali i poceli su sa mnom.Sa stimulacijama.
Nakon par dana, ginekolog mi je primjetio polip u uterusu i trazio je da se sve obustavi dok ja ne otklonim hirurski taj polip.Znaci da se vratimo kuci, da otklonim polip a onda da se ponovo vratimo u Istanbul.
Obzirom da su nam to bili ogromni troskovi, moj muz je odlucio da uradi microTESE i da se vec jednom vidi ima li sta ili nema.
Otisli smo na azijski dio, u jednu kliniku gdje je intervencija uradjena.
Niko tamo ne zna engleski osim dr Emre B., nas dvoje i dr anesteziologa.
Sestre ne znaju ni rijeci.
Intervencija je trajala oko 1 h u totalnoj anesteziji.
Za to vrijeme, ja sam sjedila u bolesnickoj sobi i cekala.
Moj muz je dobro podnio sve, brzo su ga probudili i odlicno se osjecao.
Dr je saopstio da nije nista nadjeno, i da ce ponoviti jos jednom centrifugu u smislu, da im mozda nije nesto promaklo.
Naravno, to je samo tracak lazne nade.Nista nije nadjeno.Vratili smo se kuci kao pokisli misevi.Em nije uspjelo, em je sve stresno, skupo do bola.

Obzirom da je testis gradjen kao klupko, uvijek ima nade da se neki spermatozoid negdje sakrije.Pokretan ili nepokretan.
Ali kako da se sakrije kad se ne stigne ni razviti u svoj pravi oblik??????????? Jer nema puno germinativnog tkiva, svega nekoliko posto.

To ljekari znaju, znaju i to da se mi za slamku hvatamo, pa placamo sve sto nam ponude.Od obicnog vit C do svega ostalog.
Pravi su prodavci magle, bijela mafija, lazovi.....
Tad, prije 3 god. smo 12 dana boravka i sve ostalo platili 5000 evra.

Radim u zdravstvu, znam sve sta se radi.A vrlo dobro znam koliko je dijagnoza komplikovana i u vecini slucajeva konacna.
Kad mi je to jednom davno rekao dr Vlaisavljevic u BG, zamjerila sam mu.
Bio je u pravu.Istina je bolna.Jos tad smo trebali naci donatora i rijesiti problem.

Zato, ne zamjerite.Ovo kod mene je jedno lose iskustvo, nesrecna sudbina.
Puno srece od srca.

----------


## aboni76

boss žao mi je da nije uspjelo  :Sad: , ali kao što reče Postoji nada super je što su ih našli, vjeruj mi ja bih bila sretna da sam na tvoj mjestu...a sigurno će biti više sreće drugi put, samo ne odustajte  :Wink:

----------


## aboni76

> aboni76, 
> 
> imaš pp



Jesi li dobila moj odgovor?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Jutros su zvali iz klinike.
Od mojih 10 zaledjenih jajnih, 9 je prezivelo, uspeli su da oplode svih 9. Nisam uspela da pitam gde su pronasli plivace, u zamrznutom tkivu od Micro Tese ili u ejakulatu.
Uglavnom, 3 su pocela da se razvijaju. Zvace nas ponovo sutra.

Zenske, samo da znate da moj muz ima visok FSH i sertolijeve celije, tako da ima nade za sve. Ako nama ne uspe ovaj put, nekome ce ovde uspeti 100%

----------


## sos15

> Jesi li dobila moj odgovor?


 pp

poslala sam ti

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi

To su divne vijesti! Super!Ohrabrujuće za sve nas koji se borimo sa azoo, a posebno sa visokim FSH. Je li tm radio nalaz inhibin b? Kod mm je jako nizak,pa zato pitam.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zasto_bas_mi
> 
> To su divne vijesti! Super!Ohrabrujuće za sve nas koji se borimo sa azoo, a posebno sa visokim FSH. Je li tm radio nalaz inhibin b? Kod mm je jako nizak,pa zato pitam.


Nije nikada radio taj nalaz, sto mi je bas krivo.
Ako ne bude nista od ovoga, obavezno cu traziti da proveri inhibin.

Mi smo sve nekako naopacke radili. Umesto da nas upute da prvo sredi varikocelu, pa da vide da li mu mogu dati neku hormonsku terapiju (posto mu je testosteron nizak), oni nas pravo na TESE slali, pa posle toga na Micro Tese, pa tek posle toga sam ja insistirala na popravljanju varikocele.

Znaci, ako imate svi priliku da idete na Micro Tese u Sarajevu, ja bih vam svima preporucila da prvo vidite da li mogu da odrade bilo kakvu terapiju pre, pa onda pravac Micro.

----------


## postoji nada

Jaoj pa to su divne vijesti zasto bas mi :Very Happy: ,vec dugo sam cekala da nam se javis jel znam da ste napravili microtese i nadala se vasem postupku.Dan si nam svima uljepsala.sretno draga kod vas ce bit bebaca ,ajme super za sve nas sa tezom azoo ,eto nam jos malo nade za dalje i apsolutno i mi cemo na micro-tese al vjerovatno pred kraj godine ili cak iduce.Javljaj nam se kad mozes,zeljno cemo te cekati.Pozz :Bye:

----------


## sabas

Abony76, nasa dijagnoza je oligoastenozoospermija (plus varikokela) , nisam mislila nista lose sa izjavom da nema smisla da idem na pregled u kliniku Jinemed , jednostavno znamo nasu dijagnozu, a u to vrijeme kada je bio predvidjen pregled (oktobar) nije bilo na pomolu skoro otvaranje Kod nas ide ICSI  cisti

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Imamo samo 1 embrion.
Sutra transfer na treci dan.
boss sta se desva kod vas????
Nas embrion ima 3 celije danas i 16-25% fragmentaciju, sto kazu da je prosek.
Ima li neko iskustva sa jednim embrionom>???

Eto toliko od nas.
Sada samo moze Gospod da nam pomogne.

----------


## postoji nada

Draga super je to,jedan ali vrijedan,ima dosta trudnica i sa jednim embriom,cak se bolje uhvati jedan kad je sam vec kad ih ima vise,jel ima prostor samo za sebe,tako  kazu doktorasi.
Neka ti je dragi Bog upomoci da sve prode u redu i budes brzo nasa trudnica.od srca draga sretno,preporucit cu te u molitvama. :Love:

----------


## vesnam

Joj žene meni kasni 12 dana, nikako da dobijem, i mrzim što me veštica maltretira, znam da nisam trudna, a onaj moj se sve nešto nada, kao pomogla terapija. Žao mi da ga razočaram pa da mu saspem u facu da se neće izvući za VTO,ako i dotle dođemo. Za 10 dana ponavljamo spermogram, ako nađemo nešto javljam. A opet kad vidim vaša iskustva, baš nešto i nemam nadu. Eto...

----------


## aboni76

> Abony76, nasa dijagnoza je oligoastenozoospermija (plus varikokela) , nisam mislila nista lose sa izjavom da nema smisla da idem na pregled u kliniku Jinemed , jednostavno znamo nasu dijagnozu, a u to vrijeme kada je bio predvidjen pregled (oktobar) nije bilo na pomolu skoro otvaranje Kod nas ide ICSI  cisti


nisam te ja bila dobro razumjela, sad mi je sve jasno  :Smile:

----------


## nela 86

gje je moz od "zasto bas mi" radio micro tese?

----------


## boss

> Imamo samo 1 embrion.
> Sutra transfer na treci dan.
> boss sta se desva kod vas????
> Nas embrion ima 3 celije danas i 16-25% fragmentaciju, sto kazu da je prosek.
> Ima li neko iskustva sa jednim embrionom>???
> 
> Eto toliko od nas.
> Sada samo moze Gospod da nam pomogne.


pa dovoljan je samo jedan, ekstra mozda je bas taj junak dobitni i nadam se da ces ga upoznati za nekih 9 mjeseci.
ja cekam nalaze postupka , i predajem papire za drugi put.
nezvanicno tesa je bila fantasticna, nasli su puno puno spermatozoida i to izuzetno dobrih,  spermatogeneza se odvija normalno jedini problem je sto izgleda negdje je zapuseno pa gospoda nemogu van. iz ove tese ispade da smo napokon dobili dijagnozu i da je upitanju opstrukcijska azoospermija sto me je jako obradovalo.
oplodnja nije uspjela zbog toga sto moje jajne celije nisu bile zrele najvjerovatnije, tj izvadili ih pre vremena. i to je razlog zasto se nisu oplodile.

----------


## postoji nada

Curke Sretan vam Uskrs ovaj vikend ili sljedeci,koji tko slavi.,ja sam malo uranila jel bjezimo malo dalje kod svojih slaviti Uskrs ,pa se necu moc javit.Od srca svima sve naj,naj.
Boss predivnu vijest si nam javila,bitno da ih ima puno,puno bit ce srece drugi put.
Zasto bas mi ,mislit cu na tebe i nadam se kad se vratimo da cu imat divne vijesti od tebe za procitat.
Curke sve ostale puno pusica svima,drzite se,doce i nase vrijeme :Kiss:  :Sing:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

boss izvini molim te, ja nisam videla da si vec napisala sta je bilo.  :Sad:  Bas mi je zao.
Nista ... nema odustajanja, samo napred.
Mi smo imali jutros transfer. Ubacili su taj jedan jedini embrion koji je preziveo. 6 celija ima.
Ne mogu da verujem da smo uopste do ovoga dogurali.
Hvala Gospodu.
 :Yes: 
Svima koji slave, neka je sretan Veliki Petak

----------


## tuzna

> pa dovoljan je samo jedan, ekstra mozda je bas taj junak dobitni i nadam se da ces ga upoznati za nekih 9 mjeseci.
> ja cekam nalaze postupka , i predajem papire za drugi put....


ce,bos,ja nesto nisam skuzila,tj,.prospustila sma nesto? znaci,nije bilo smao par spermija,nego je cak osptrukcijska?!

----------


## aboni76

Drage moje da li neka od vas ima iskustvo sa dijagnozom Cryptozoospermia. MM je danas po preporuci urologa uradio spermogram, ja ga još nisam vidjela, kaže da su mu napisali da je dijagnoza Cryptozoospermia, da su našli nekoliko spermatozoida poslije centrifugiranja. Pokušala sam naći više na netu o toj dijagnozi ali ne piše baš puno  :Sad: , pa vas molim ako nešto znate da mi napišete. Pozzz

----------


## boss

aboni to ti znaci da ima par komada spermatozoida u ejakulatu, iz moje tacke gledista to je super bar nije azoo.
bar ih ima par a to je sasvim dovoljno za icsi, i vjeruj mi da sve i jedna djevojka na ovoj temi bi skakala od srece kad bi imala takav spermiogram.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Boss vjeruj mi i da mi dođe da skačem  :Smile: . Toliko sam se obradovala kada mi je rekao da piše da su ih našli nekoliko, meni su se mama i brat neki dan smijali kada sam govorila da ću moliti Boga da nađu makar jednog i izgleda uslišena mi je molitva, mada me je strah da se puno radujem, sad si mi i ti nadu dala, ja želim i tebi i sebi i svim curama ovdje da što prije postanemo mame  :Smile: . Hvala ti puno, ulila si mi nadu  :Kiss:

----------


## argrh

> Drage moje da li neka od vas ima iskustvo sa dijagnozom Cryptozoospermia. MM je danas po preporuci urologa uradio spermogram, ja ga još nisam vidjela, kaže da su mu napisali da je dijagnoza Cryptozoospermia, da su našli nekoliko spermatozoida poslije centrifugiranja. Pokušala sam naći više na netu o toj dijagnozi ali ne piše baš puno , pa vas molim ako nešto znate da mi napišete. Pozzz


moj zadnji nalaz je takav...od azoospermie, preko oligozoospermie, do zadnjeg nalaza Cryptozoospermia...(to ti je upravo "dovoljno za ICSI)

----------


## Konfuzija

Vjerojatno negdje već piše, ali nisam uspjela naći... Gdje je u Zagrebu najbolje napraviti uzv skrotuma? Ili možda radije 3D uzv? Išli bi privatno jer nam je dosta hitno.

----------


## sos15

edinas

Je li tm danas radio spermiogram? Kad su rezultati? Nadam se  dobrim vijestima.

----------


## edinas

Jeste radio je danas.  Rekli su zvati ako nadzu sta da zalede ali jos niko ne zove. Izgled da nisu nista nasli dok nezovu.

----------


## MARINA25

Draga , ne mora značiti. Nas također nisu zvali , ali su ih našli, ali zato sam zvala ja!!!   :Smile: )

----------


## edinas

Ma zvala sam i ja ali niko se nije javio.

----------


## edinas

opet nisu nista nasli. sve same nule.

----------


## sos15

Baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad: ! Šta planirate dalje?

----------


## boss

edinas bas mi je zao , al nemora znaciti da bas nije pomoglo mozda da izvadite inhibin pa da vidite ima li kakvih pomaka. kod mog nakom 4 mjeseca terapije nije bilo isto ni jednog ali su mu zato u testisima nasli  bas puno spermatozoida , tako da nikad se nezna, i ja sam mislila da nama menopur nije djelovao sve dok nije odradio punkciju i tek tada smo skontali da je terapija ipak djelovala.

----------


## edinas

moramo ici na razgovor sa doktoro. neznam sta ce mo dalje. i mojmuz koristi terapiju 4 mjeseca.

----------


## Polo

edinas nisam... pa ne znam, zato sam i pitao...hvala na odgovoru!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Curke gdje nam je zasto bas mi???nadam se da je sve u redu i da je nasa trudnica

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Curke gdje nam je zasto bas mi???nadam se da je sve u redu i da je nasa trudnica


Tu sam nado moja.
Lose vesti. Javili su mi betu danas koja je negativna.
Dusa mi place, sta da vam kazem.
Toliko smo bili blizu, a toliko daleko.

Ima li na ovom forumu i jedna trudnica/mamica cij muz je imao visok FSH?

----------


## sos15

> Tu sam nado moja.
> Lose vesti. Javili su mi betu danas koja je negativna.
> Dusa mi place, sta da vam kazem.
> Toliko smo bili blizu, a toliko daleko.
> 
> Ima li na ovom forumu i jedna trudnica/mamica cij muz je imao visok FSH?


A joj, baš mi je žao :Sad: ! 
Nadala sam se da ćeš nam javiti dobre vijesti. Jeli imate još zamrznutog materijala? I mene interesuje ima li iko da je uspio sa visokim fsh? Mi se spremamo za mycrotese, ali nakon ovakvih vijesti sve više gubim nadu.

----------


## postoji nada

> Tu sam nado moja.
> Lose vesti. Javili su mi betu danas koja je negativna.
> Dusa mi place, sta da vam kazem.
> Toliko smo bili blizu, a toliko daleko.
> 
> Ima li na ovom forumu i jedna trudnica/mamica cij muz je imao visok FSH?


 :Sad:  Draga moja,nista me vise ne boli vec ovakve vijesti., :Crying or Very sad:  tako sam se nadala da si nasa trudnica,nemam rijeci utjehe koje bi te utjesile,jel ih nema ovo je tvoja bol,strasna i nadam se da se nikad vise nece ponoviti.Draga moja ipak ste dosli do embrija i bila s sa bebi bar neko vrijeme.Uspjeh je velik da je tvom muzicu sa visokim fsh i sertoly stanicama nadeno spermica, ti si nasa nada da ipak postoji sansa da se nesto nade i dode do et-a.Oporavi nam se ,uz tebe smo i hrabro dalje cim prije mozete.Puno pusica i zagrljaja :Love:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Hvala vam puno svima na podrsci.
Trudim se da budem jaka i da razmisljam sta dalje, a telo mi bukvalno drhti.
Definitivno nam treba pauza od svega ovoga bar koji mesec da dodjemo malo sebi, pa ce mo da vidimo sta dalje.
Muz je OK i sa donaciom koliko mi se cini, ali kad smo bili ovako blizu mozda vredi pokusati bar jos jednom. Ja bih nasu bebu. Znam da trazim puno obzirom na nase okolnosti, ali sigurno me svi ovde razumeju.
Nemamo nista zaledjeno  i ne znam da li je i previse da ide jednom na TESE i drugi put na Micro TESE, to bi bile 3 operacije.
Je li mislite da je mnogo?

----------


## sos15

> Hvala vam puno svima na podrsci.
> Trudim se da budem jaka i da razmisljam sta dalje, a telo mi bukvalno drhti.
> Definitivno nam treba pauza od svega ovoga bar koji mesec da dodjemo malo sebi, pa ce mo da vidimo sta dalje.
> Muz je OK i sa donaciom koliko mi se cini, ali kad smo bili ovako blizu mozda vredi pokusati bar jos jednom. Ja bih nasu bebu. Znam da trazim puno obzirom na nase okolnosti, ali sigurno me svi ovde razumeju.
> Nemamo nista zaledjeno  i ne znam da li je i previse da ide jednom na TESE i drugi put na Micro TESE, to bi bile 3 operacije.
> Je li mislite da je mnogo?


Samo vi možete donijeti odluku da li pokušati još jednom mycroTese. Ja sam prije odluke da idemo na prvu mycroTese (ako je to uopšte to u Pragu)  pitala doktore o posljedicama po zdravlje mm, ali oni nam nisu precizno ogovorili. U fazonu svaki ubod ostavlja ožiljčano tkivo. Jedino mi je moj ginekolog rekao da on ne bi savjetovao više zahvata. U svakom slučaju mislim da je najbolje pitati doktore koji su vam već radili operacije za mišljenje. Ja lično koliko god želim dijete ne bi dovela u pitanje zdravlje mm, ali opet to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## sos15

Ne bih da me pogrešno shvatiš. Znam da niko ne želi dovesti zdravlje svog muža u pitanje, ali nekada je jednostavno želja prevelika da se ne može ostati razuman. Čula sam za slučajeve gdje su žene pokušavale po 15 puta sa inseminacijama i IVF-om i i dalje ne odustaju iako im je zdravlje uveliko narušeno. 
Upravo iz tog razloga ti savjetujem da se prije svega posavjetujete sa svojim doktorom.

----------


## aboni76

Zasto bas mi, ne mogu ti reći koliko mi je žao da vam nije uspjelo  :Sad: . Znam da nema riječi koje te mogu utješiti, nadam se da će ti dragi bog dati snage da se izboriš i da nastaviš dalje.... Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## boss

zasto bas mi bas mi je zao zbog vas, al ne gubite nadu pokusajte ponovo.

----------


## nela 86

"zasto bas mi" gdje je tvoj muz radio microtese?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> "zasto bas mi" gdje je tvoj muz radio microtese?


U Kanadi.

----------


## aboni76

Drage moje i mi smo juče dobili nalaz hormona, testosteron 16, FSH 22  :Crying or Very sad: ...ne znam ni šta ni kako dalje...ima li smisla uopšte nešto pokušavati sa ovakvim nalazima...baš sam izgubila nadu  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sos15

aboni76,

mogu zamisliti kako si se razočarala kad si vidjela nalaze, ali nemoj gubiti nadu. Koliko se sjećam kod njega su u ejakulatu pronašli par komada, to je znak da nije sve tako crno. I kod mog muža je FSH visok 21.4. Znam da mnogi kažu da se fsh ne može snizavati, ali ja sam mm natjerala da jede smokve u maslinovom ulju, u nadi da će ipak sniziti fsh. Jeste li radili inhibin b? On je najbolji pokazatelj spermatogeneze, mada se ja nadam da ni on ne pokazuje uvijek pravu sliku jer je kod mm prenizak (ja i dalje ne prihvatam činjenicu da nalazi ne pokazuju ništa dobro). 
Najbolje bi bilo da se što prije odlučite na punkciju sa mogućnošću da zamrznete materijal jer ako je bilo u ejakulatu, trebalo bi se naći i pri punkciji.

Sretno!

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos dobro se sjećaš, našli su bili poslije centrifuge nekoliko nepokretnih, loše morfologije  :Sad: . Nije radio inhibin, dobijo je uputnicu ali ne rade u Zenici taj nalaz, morat će privatno u Sarajevu da ga uradi, moram se raspitati gdje ga uopšte rade. Nije radio ni katiogram (ti si mi napisala da i to treba), jer mora ta uputnica na komisiju da mu odobre da ga uradi u Sarajevu. Hvala ti puno mila na podršci, vi odavdje ste mi jedina svjetla tačka i jedino radi vas dobijem malo nade i jedino ovdje mogu i dobiti neke informacije, njegov urolog nas je otpisao...Pusa  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Pogledaj na netu gdje se radi inhibin b u Sarajevu. MM je radio u Banja Luci i koštalo je 40 KM, nalazi su bili gotovi za 7 dana. Imaš na netu spisak privatnih laboratorija u Sarajevu, pa prozovi par, sigurno ćeš naći gdje se radi. Što prije ganjajte punkciju, meni je doktor objasnio da čak i da sad pri biopsiji nađu koji spermić, može se desiti da pri sledećoj ne nađu ništa, zavisi šta je uzrok azoospermije i da li je progresivni proces. Zato ja ne bih puno čekala i išla bih odmah sa mogućnošću zamrzavanja.

----------


## aboni76

Evo našla sam na netu da rade u nekoj klinici na Ilidži, cijena 124 KM, zvala sam ih ali labaratorij radi do 3, pa kažu sutra da nazovem...Znala sam ja da će te mi vi dati snage da nastavim dalje, baš sam jutros bila grozna, mm i ja nismo cijenu noć spavali, ali nema odustajanja, moramo dalje...

----------


## sos15

> Evo našla sam na netu da rade u nekoj klinici na Ilidži, cijena 124 KM, zvala sam ih ali labaratorij radi do 3, pa kažu sutra da nazovem...Znala sam ja da će te mi vi dati snage da nastavim dalje, baš sam jutros bila grozna, mm i ja nismo cijenu noć spavali, ali nema odustajanja, moramo dalje...


To je baš skupo, na nekom od foruma sam pročitala da postoji mogućnost slanja uzorka u Beograd, tamo je inhibin 11 EUR, mislim da je baš neko iz Sarajeva slao. Pokušaj još malo potražiti na netu. Ne znam koliko se tada čeka. U svakom slučaju to vrijedi provjeriti, a o odustajanju nema govora dok ne iscrpimo sve mogućnosti.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

večer!
već sam se javljala na ovu temu, mm također ima azoo,jedno pitanjce,koju mi bolnicu u ZG predlažete za mpo, mislim koji rade punkciju testisa?hvala..

----------


## postoji nada

> večer!
> već sam se javljala na ovu temu, mm također ima azoo,jedno pitanjce,koju mi bolnicu u ZG predlažete za mpo, mislim koji rade punkciju testisa?hvala..


U Zg.je najbolje na vuk vrhovcu,moj suprug je tamo sve radio.Samo sto sam im zamjerila kad nije nadeno nista ,odmah su nas otpisali i rekli da nema sanse da ikad dodemo do svog dijeteta,biopsiju nisu predlozili niti pod razno zbog narusavanja zdravlja.Tak da mi njima neidemo vec 3.godine,ali sto se tice strucnosti najbolji su i doktor Jezek,ali neznam dali on radi punkcije,raspitaj se draga i sretno.Pitaj sto god te zanima.pozz svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

postoji nada hvala na odgovoru, a koga da zovem, da nazovem centralu pa pitam ili doktora Lučingera, ili sestre? Neznam šta da radim, mi bi sad trebali vjerojatno ponijet ove nalaze što imamo da ih ddr pogleda i kaže šta još trebamo obaviti, a neznam kod kojeg dr.. Urolog je samo rekao mm da su nalazi loši, oni nam ovdje nemogu pomoći i da idemo za ZG, a nije ni dijagnozu postavio, mi znamo da je to azoospermija jer smo proučili na internetu, al nitko nam od doktora to nije rekao... :Sad:

----------


## lina2

Bok u dobru i zlu! 
Nazovi centralu i naruči se kod dr. Peroša, on je androlog!Dr. je ok! Mi smo u sl. situaciji! 
Ponesite sve nalaze, a za dalje će van on reći šta morate! Trebat će van i uputnica za pregled, ali pitaj sestru na centrali, ona će reći šta točno treba pisati:
 Najvjerovatnije ćete čekat cca mjesec dana. Sretno! pozz svima!

----------


## MARINA25

Ej cure, evo da se ja nadovežem na ovaj inhibin b. Mi smo uzorak slali u Zagreb , Sestre Milosrdnice.
Inhibin b nas je koštao 300 kuna to je oko 40 eura, a još nas je koštalo i slanje, pa sve skupa došlo oko 400 kuna.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Marina, našla sam danas jedan labaratorij u sa koji radi inhibin, cijena 107 KM, tako da je to otprilike isto kao što si ti platila...U svakom slučaju tebi hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## hedoniza

Marina25 ocisti spremnik  :Smile:  ne mogu ti pp poslati...  :Heart:  :Grin:

----------


## postoji nada

U dobru i zlu,nezahvaljuj molim te ,ovdje smo da si pomognemo koliko mozemo.Mi smo na Vuk.V,kod doktora Čolaka isli ,po preporuci jel je vrhunski doktor,samo sto smo ti mi krenuli od 2004,kod njega.Stvarno se potrudio da sve napravimo isli smo na sve moguce pretrage otkrio je brzo dijagnozu,trudio se,ipak nije nam nikad rekao za inhibin da je bitan pokazatelj sto se dogada u testisima i y-delecye.,vjerovatno zato sto smo zadnje prije 5god.radili punkciju i nije nadeno nista,tada nam je rekao nema sanse za biolosko dijete nikada.,jedino da se cudo dogodi,a biopsiju niti pod razno ne preporuca.To ti je nase iskustvo.Sad nismo bili kod njega vec 3 i  pol godine,pa neznam dali je promjenio misljenje sto se tice biopsije,jel ipak medicina napreduje.Pisala sam doktoru Jezeku,sve sto smo napravili od nalaza i on nam je preporucio inhibin i y-delecye obavezno.jako je topao,odmah se javio i vrlo zainteresiran za svaki problem.
Draga sretno kamo odlucis krenuti  :Smile: )))

----------


## u dobru i zlu

nadam se da će i kod nas brzo otkrit uzrok..jučer sam zvala al kasno, u pon ću ponovo..
Koliko se čeka na VV za postupak?

----------


## argrh

> nadam se da će i kod nas brzo otkrit uzrok..jučer sam zvala al kasno, u pon ću ponovo..
> Koliko se čeka na VV za postupak?


dr.Čolak je u mirovini, također sam kod njega bio, o njemu samo sve najbolje...Od azoospermie je strpljivo,bez puno priče doveo do oligoozospermie. Također nikada nije tražio y-delecije i biopsiju...Na postupak se čeka individualno (u našem slučaju dok se kod mene nisu počeli pojavljivati spermiji, jer tek na osnovu nečega se može ući u postupak). Postupak se ide kad se nađe nešto i odmah. Osobno, obrada je kod mene završena,ali sam na svoju ruku otišao uraditi kontrolni spermiogram kod dr.Peroša, iskreno, totalno sam razočaran sa njegovim pristupom i načinom...
lijep pozdrav

----------


## u dobru i zlu

argrh kakvi su tebi bili hormoni? jel u tome bio problem? Pa jel ima još neki dr tamo osim dr.Peroša? Dobro to je sve individualno, kako ga tko doživi valjda, i kakav mu je dan..tako smo i mi za ovog urologa od mm čuli svašta, al nije čovjek loš, nije specijaliziran za ovo poddručje pa mu nije ništa posebno rekao..imam osjećaj da mu ga je bilo žao..

----------


## argrh

> argrh kakvi su tebi bili hormoni? jel u tome bio problem?


Ovako, kombinacija po mišljenju 2 endokrinologa, liječnika opće prakse i androloga i urologa, uzrok je najvjerojatnije kombinacija dugogodišnjeg rada na radaru, zatim rad sa ispušnim plinovima (olovo), stres (svatko ga ima), ali i razina hormona, povišen FSH, TESTOSTERON u normali, te je "forsiran" podizanje testosterona. Naravno, mišljenje mi je rečeno usmeno, ali piše i pismeno, samo u pismenom nije navedeno da je razlok-uzrok ovo što su mi rekli usmeno...
lijep pozdrav...

----------


## tanjica123

zdravo svima,negde sam na forumu ranije ,ali davno pisala o nasem problemu,nije me bilo neko vreme,ali ponekad citam ovu temu bas iz tog razloga sto i mi imamo problem sa azzo,nazalost.... :Sad: 
Poneke sa foruma znam...zdravo tuzna,pozdrav diksi...
Mi se sa Azospermijom borimo skoro tri godine,svasta smo radili po tom pitanju...hormoni svi uredu,Fsh 7.5,,mikrodelacija y hromozoma,kariotip,velicina testisa..sve,sve sve ok... :Klap: 
ali ...uradjena jedna punkcija(pronadjen samo jedan ali nepokretan),zatim dobijamo terapiju nolvadex,ezerex i profertril,nolvadex 1 mesec a ostalo skoro vise od 6meseci,zatim uradjena biopsija testisa ili  TESE (sperm za zamrzavanje nema :Crying or Very sad: ) spermogeneza postoji ali se ne zavrsava do kraja,samo do nivoa spermatocita....
posle par meseci pauze,upravo danas dobili smo terapiju Pregnyl 5000 1x nedeljno 6 nedelja.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Konacno sam stupila u kontakt sa embrilogom.
Rekao mi je da je u uzorku od muza bilo preko 1000 plivaca i da su neki definitivno bili i pokretni.
Kaze da je bio mnogo vise optimistican kad je odradio ICSI i da ne moze da skonta da li se nisu podelili kako treba zbog toga sto moja jaja bila zaledjena ili zbog plivaca.
To je sad sve propalo i dodje mi da placem.
 :Sad:

----------


## postoji nada

> Konacno sam stupila u kontakt sa embrilogom.
> Rekao mi je da je u uzorku od muza bilo preko 1000 plivaca i da su neki definitivno bili i pokretni.
> Kaze da je bio mnogo vise optimistican kad je odradio ICSI i da ne moze da skonta da li se nisu podelili kako treba zbog toga sto moja jaja bila zaledjena ili zbog plivaca.
> To je sad sve propalo i dodje mi da placem.


Draga moja cijeli dan mislim o tebi,kako ste ,jeste li se malo oporavili :Crying or Very sad: 

Kako mislis propalo,jel imate jos plivaca za dalje zar ne?? oprosti ako sam nesto krivo razumijela,vi ste radili micro-tese i nasli plivace jel tak ??
Drzi se i nadam se da mozete ici dalje ,kad se naravno oporavite.Velik pozdrav ti saljem

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da, da radili Micro Tese i celi uzorak zaledili u jednu ampulu ili kako ih vec zovu.
Tako da ... morali su da odlede celi uzorak odjednom,iskoristili 9 plivaca, a ostatak bacili.
Znaci muz bi morao opet na Micro Tese, a vec je bio i na Tese i na Micro Tese.
To je malo i previse i psihicki i fizicki.
Sramim se da mu predlozim uopste da ide opet  :Sad: 





> Draga moja cijeli dan mislim o tebi,kako ste ,jeste li se malo oporavili
> 
> Kako mislis propalo,jel imate jos plivaca za dalje zar ne?? oprosti ako sam nesto krivo razumijela,vi ste radili micro-tese i nasli plivace jel tak ??
> Drzi se i nadam se da mozete ici dalje ,kad se naravno oporavite.Velik pozdrav ti saljem

----------


## postoji nada

Aj pa nemogu vjerovat,pa to je strasno zalosno,kako su to napravili da su morali sve odlediti,jasno mi je da nemogu ponovo zaledavati ali opet kako nisu mislili da ce mozda trebati jos koji puta pokusati sa tim spermicima.Draga moja neznam sto bih ti rekla.,znam kako bi nama bilo da nam se isto dogodi,nadu ih toliko i onda propane uzas.Drzi te se zajedno pa cete vidjeti sto dalje kad malo prode vrijeme.kiss

----------


## tuzna

> Poneke sa foruma znam...zdravo tuzna,pozdrav diksi...


Tanjice,  :Kiss: 
ajde,nadajmo se da uplai taj pregnil.nikakok mi ne idem u glavu da bez terapije bude 1(maka i nepokretan,dakle,ide do kraja spermatogeneza) i ond anakon terpaije nula...mozda jos jednostavno u tom trenu nije dolsa do kraja(nekad sma citala da mozes biti toliki peh da prilikom biopsije bas bude vrijeme kad se spermicic razvijaju,a nisu dosli do kraja)

uglavnom, obavjestavaj nas ,vazi?

----------


## boss

cure samo da vas pozdravim, od silnih pregleda i doktora ne stignem ni svratiti na ovu temu, al vidim da i ovdje vreme prolazi a nista se novo ne desava.

----------


## vesnam

Žene, je l' neko od vas probao sperm hope, onaj preparat koji je navodno neko čudo? Mi kontali da nam prijatelj iz Amerike pošalje, inače na ponovljenom spermogramu opet same nule  :Sad:

----------


## edinas

evo mi bili kod doktora i rekao je da muz moze prestati sa inekcijama i da nemamo gdje vise ici. Jedino biopsija i to male sanse.  tako da neznam sta sad

----------


## sos15

> evo mi bili kod doktora i rekao je da muz moze prestati sa inekcijama i da nemamo gdje vise ici. Jedino biopsija i to male sanse.  tako da neznam sta sad


I kod nas je biopsija jedino rješenje, a šanse uz nalaze kakve imamo jako slabe, ali ne treba odustati dok ne iscrpimo sve mogućnosti. Posebno vi koji ste pravi borci, već dugo se borite s tim. Mi čekamo nalaze kariograma i ako oni budu dobri idemo u Prag. Nadajmo se najboljem.

----------


## postoji nada

> evo mi bili kod doktora i rekao je da muz moze prestati sa inekcijama i da nemamo gdje vise ici. Jedino biopsija i to male sanse.  tako da neznam sta sad


Edinas,jel bas nikakvog pomaka nije bilo na bolje pa vam savjetuju da prestanete sa inekcijama??jesteli radili spermiogram i ponovili hormone?
Ma jadni smo mi svi,ali i znamo jedno dok ne napravimo biopsiju mi cemo iskljucivo (micro-tese) necemo odustati, jel postoji nada da se nesto nade,tek ako nalaz nebude dobar(nedaj Boze) treba odluciti koje su nam ostale opcije,i koje tko moze prihvatit pa krenut dalje u nove pobjede.Nadam se da se ipak moze nesto naci kod svih nas da imamo svoju djecicu.Meni osobno je zasto bas mi (kad sam odustala od svega) dala nadu za dalje,jel je se ipak naslo puno spermica sa micro-tesom.pozz drustvo      :Wink:

----------


## edinas

Testaston se povecao ali fsh je jos uvjek 35.  Muz se isto osjecao kao i prije tako da nema potrebe za ineckije. Za biopsiju kaze skor su male sanse za se nadze nesto.  Uskoro idemo na odmor pa kad se vratimo vidjecemo sta dalje.

----------


## postoji nada

Da,svi kazu da su nam male sanse,realno znaju i oni i mi na cemu smo i koliko postoji cudo i mrvica da nam se nade nesto,ja postujem kad iskreno kazu onako kako je,bolje tako vec da nam daju velik postotak pa onda sok ako nema nista.S druge strane ima nazalost i onih doktora koji odmah kazu nemojte se mucit ,nemate sansu za dijetetom nikakvu,a postoji sansa uvjek i treba probat biopsiju bar jednom napravit.,tada znamo da smo probali.Nama svima daju nadu nase curke i njihovi muzevi koji su isto bili otpisani od doktora a danas su roditelji svoje dijecice.Zato smo mi tu svi da se druzimo i razmjenjujemo iskustva ,jel da nema nas ovdje vecina bi odustala davno i mozda nikad nebi ni imali dijecu,misleci to je to,tako su nam rekli dokt.i tak je.                        :Bye:         pozz svima

----------


## aboni76

Dragi moji, možda već imate tu informaciju, ali ja želim da je podjelim s vama, jer znam da ima vas koji je čekate isto kao i ja. Zvala sam danas broj koji je kontakt za Bahceci kliniku u Sarajevu i čovjek mi je rekao da su dobili sve papire i da će otvoriti kliniku za petnaestak dana. Rekao je i da će me kontaktirati na broj sa kojeg sam ga zvala kada klinika počne sa radom. Pozzz

----------


## tuzna

:Very Happy:

----------


## anaši1507

možeš li nam dati broj na koji si zvala?
i ja bi ih nazvala

----------


## mrvica7

i mene bi zanimalo za jednu prijateljicu kojoj muz isto ima azoo i nisu im dali bas previse nade za uspjeh...hvala...

----------


## aboni76

> možeš li nam dati broj na koji si zvala?
> i ja bi ih nazvala


062 051-312, ako zovete sa brojeva van BiH mislim da je 00387 62 051 312.

----------


## mrvica7

hvala puno...

----------


## aboni76

Nema na čemu  :Love:

----------


## mrvica7

molim za pomoć...da li netko zna koji su nedostaci punkcije testisa?...za biopsiju sam čula da joj je nedostatak, ako se radi nekoliko puta, da prestane prizvodnja i to malo spermatozoida što ih ima u kanalićima...

----------


## anaši1507

> 062 051-312, ako zovete sa brojeva van BiH mislim da je 00387 62 051 312.



hvala puno

----------


## postoji nada

jupi,jupi za Bahceci,napokon dobre vijesti,jedva cekam da pocmu s radom.hvala aboni76.
mrvica7.Biopsija se radi 3-puta jel je rizik velik zbog problema raznih i komplikacija.A punkcija se isto neradi cesto jel ima i ona svoje nedostatke,ipak ako postoje spermici unutra u testisima ,punkcija se radi dok ne dode do oplodnje(znam slucaj 3 puta)i onda je uspjelo.,lakse je s punkcijom ,jel je biopsija operacija,ali kad je to jedini nacin da se nesto nade ide se znaci do 3-puta biopsija.,preporuka je doktora kao 2 put maksimum  + jedna micro-tese.pozz svima

----------


## boss

zna li iko koliko treba proci vremena izmedju dve punkcije , tj zna li iko koliko muskarcu treba posle stimulacije i punkcije da napravi pauzu do novog postupka . jel malo 6 mjeseci?

----------


## aboni76

Nema na čemu, da nema vas ne bih ni znala za Bahceci, niti imala nade...Ako mi se jave, kao što su obećali, javljam vam odmah...Pozzz svima  :Kiss:

----------


## argrh

> zna li iko koliko treba proci vremena izmedju dve punkcije , tj zna li iko koliko muskarcu treba posle stimulacije i punkcije da napravi pauzu do novog postupka . jel malo 6 mjeseci?


boss, ja radio punkciju i za mjesec dana postupak, mislim da to neigra neku veću ulogu. Mada svaka punkcija oštećuje tkivo i stanice, ali punkcija se vrši toliko tankom iglom da je, ajmo reći, zanemarivo oštećenje...

----------


## postoji nada

Curke i decki koji ste radili test y-microdelecie na rebru ZG,imam pitanjce za uputnicu dali je dovoljno dopunsko ili treba navesti i sifru N97 (tako nesto nisam sigurna jeli to ta),trebam po uputnicu danas-sutra da to napokon napravimo pa da znam trazit od doktorice.pozz svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bok svima!
Ja sad zvala na VV za prvi pregled i sestra samo mene naručila i to za preksutra, a meni će biti 4.dan ciklusa!
A za muža mi samo rekla da sad on ništa, prvo mene rješavamo, a kod njega problem!
Nije me pustila ni da kažem išta o nama, uzela samo moje podatke, nije mi rekla ni šta trebam ponijet, ništa, neznam ni šta treba pisat na uputnicu...totalno sam izgubljena

----------


## milasova8

Ja kad sam isla na prvi pregled ponjela svu ljecnicku dok.i moju i njegovu i uputnicu od soc.ginicke gdje je napisala prvi pregled sa sifrom N97

----------


## Konfuzija

*postoji nada*, mikrodelecije se rade uz dijagnozu muške neplodnosti, pa je onda logično da ti uz tu dijagnozu na uputnici stoji i šifra N97 (ili koja već je za mušku neplodnost). U tom slučaju ne treba dopunsko.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Znači uputnicu vadim kod soc.ginićke? Sad sam bila kod dr opće prakse, ja došla, sretna jer nema nikoga odmah će me primiti, kad ono na vratima piše dda je na godišnjem od danas, mjenja ju neki dr i naravno samo 4 sata dnevno,već je otišao!I onda izađem i opere me pljusak do auta!Baš sam baksuz danas!!

----------


## milasova8

Cuj 4 sata?! E to se zove posao..strasno..a dobro ,nebi nam bilo zanimljivo da nam se i takve stvari ne dogadaju..
Uputnicu kod soc.ginicke obavezno..sretno

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala, trebat će mi !
Sutra idem kod nje, sad mi je kasno! Šta mislite jel bi mi htjeli pomaknit termin s 9.05. na 10.05., starci mi u čet idu u ZG pa bi mogli zajedno..malo me strah ponovo zvati onu sestru, bila je nabrijana..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo zvala sam i pomaknula je, ovaj put je bila raspoložena, i sve mi je objasnila..

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam ,ma sto bih ja bez vas,imamo oboje dopunsko ali za svaki slucaj recu ja za tu sifru,jel sjecam se da smo prije par godina kad smo radili pretrage isto imali na uputnici sifru N97.,super hvala vam.U dobru i zlu nedaj se,bori se i samo naprijed :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

Pozdrav svima, evo imam jedno pitanjce za vas sta se tice spermiokulture, mm je imao bakterije u ejakulatu, ali sad je to izljecioa, samo problem je u tome sta mu je stalno povecan broj leukocita u sk..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Evo ja sam prikupila sve nalaze i izvadila uputnicu, sad jedva čekam četvrtak!!
hedoniza, ja ti neznam..mm još nije radio spermiokulturu..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

imam pitanje za argrh, ako mogu znati koliko dugo si radio na radaru? mm je nešto kratko pa si mislim jel može to utjecati ako nije dugo vremenski?
koja je situacija kod vas, jeste u postupku?

----------


## argrh

> imam pitanje za argrh, ako mogu znati koliko dugo si radio na radaru? mm je nešto kratko pa si mislim jel može to utjecati ako nije dugo vremenski?
> koja je situacija kod vas, jeste u postupku?


imaš pp...
pozdrav

----------


## boss

> Pozdrav svima, evo imam jedno pitanjce za vas sta se tice spermiokulture, mm je imao bakterije u ejakulatu, ali sad je to izljecioa, samo problem je u tome sta mu je stalno povecan broj leukocita u sk..


jos uvjek ima neku infekciju mozda nije ta izljecena bakterija vec neka druga al infekcija postoji koja se mora izlijeciti , tj treba naci nacin da ti leukociti nestanu jer oni stvaraju veliki problem jer vezuju kiseonik i stvaraju toksicna jedinjenja koja unistavaju dnk spermatozoida. tako su meni rekli jer i mi se borimo sa leukocitima a da pritom svi nalazi su sterilni. to moze biti i neka druga bakterija koja se ne dokazuje obicnom spermokulturom i brisevima. trebas uraditi dodatne testove na neke bakterije koje mogu napraviti takav problem, al sve u svemu bar su meni rekli da se mora naci uzrok pojave leukocita i rjesiti ga.

----------


## hedoniza

Boss hvala na odgovoru.. Samo vise nisam pametna di traziti, tu upalo, morat cu negdi privatno otici napraviti to sve... Jer ocito u drzavnim ustanovama sve aljkavo.. Samo otkad smo ljecili te bakterije nema vise azoo, i cak zadnji nalaz sg je bio sta se tice brojcano u normali, ali progresivno pokretnih je manje od 50%

----------


## boss

mi smo isli na infektivnu kliniku, naravno na svoju ruku trazili i dr nam rekla da to moze biti neka sasvim deseta bakterija , npr brucella moze uzrokovati azoo i povisene leukocite a da ne da ni jedan drugi simptom jer nam je ona pricala da joj je nedavno dosao par kao sto smo mi  s tim da je momak bio bas bas zdrav i otkrili mu da ima brucellu i da je ona uzrok neplodnosti, a ima jos  par bakterija koji mogu tako nesto napraviti a to su sve bakterije koje se ne otkrivaju ovim obicnim brisovima i kulturama vec se ,moraju raditi krvni testovi. jedini je problem sto ti to reci bilo kojem urologu sve i jedan ce te cudno pogledati i reci ma kakav to ne moze biti uzrok. a sve u svemu dok postoje leukociti postoji i zariste i treba naci uzrok.

----------


## boss

a koje bakterije ste imali

----------


## hedoniza

mi smo ti imali e.coll i enterococcus.. Potpuno se slazem sa tobom.. Sad se sjecam da kad smo u jednog urologa isli rekao nam je da moramo poc infektologu za sve to.. Da se nebi jos sta naslo.. Bas bi to mogli otici krajem 5mj da vidimo.. i koliko vremenski ti je trebalo za sve te nalaze da budu gotovi..

----------


## boss

neznam koliko treba vremenski mi smo tek uzeli uputnice pa smo ove sedmice krenuli da dajemo krv, pa kontam da ce sledece sedmice biti nalazi gotovi, ma ja kontam da ne treba vise od 7 dana. al treba naci i pravog infektologa posto malo njih se razumije u to.

----------


## hedoniza

Ma nisam vise pametna, morat cu vidit di cu otic... Koliko vi dugo mucite muku sa tim??

----------


## boss

sad se navrsila tacno godina dana od prvog spermiograma. i dijagnoze azoo i pyo spermija. i tek sad nakon lijecenja i propale vto odlucili da treba se rjesiti leukocita pod hitno.

----------


## sos15

Danas smo dobili nalaze kariograma i piše da su uredni,ali pošto nije bilo doktorice nije nam rečeno da li ima potrebe da radimo mikrodelecije ako je kariogram dobar. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## tuzna

koliko znam, mikrodelecija i dalje treba,jer ona pokazuje da li su prisutni svi kraci y hromozoma, a jedan od tih kraka (a ,b ili c krak-sad nemam pojma) je zaduzen za proizvodnju spermija.dakle,ako tog kraka nema- i to je genetska greška.

bar sam to ja nekako tako skuzila,vise se detalja ni ne sjecam.
 :Smile:

----------


## medeni

"sos15",super što je kariogram uredan ali mislim da nije loše napraviti i mikrodelecije iz razloga koji navodi "tužna".Naša iskustva nisu mjerodavna jer jer prvo stigao nalaz mikrodelecija, uredan a zatim kariograma koji nije bio ok.sretno!

----------


## sos15

Tužna, medeni,

Hvala na brzom odgovoru. I ja bih voljela odraditi i mikroelecije,ali nadam se da će i doktorica u genetskom savjetovalištu djeliti moje mišljenje, jer u suprotnom bih morala ići u Beograd i sama platiti nalaz, a nije baš jeftin, za nas dvoje 180 EUR, a gdje su troškovi prevoza do Beograda. Zna li neko koliko košta ovaj nalaz u Zagrebu i gdje se radi privatno?

----------


## sos15

Medeni,

Vama se približio termin? Kako se osjećaš? Jedva čekamo vijesti o curici!!!

----------


## medeni

da, sos, iako nas je dr. pripremao na prijevremeni porod prije 20-ak dana ipak se bližimo terminu.Osjećaji pomiješani, iščekivanje, neizvjesnost..Svako malo lažni trudovi...Ali sve je to predivno i svima vam želim isto slatko iščekivanje od srca.Samo hrabro.

----------


## sos15

Danas sam stvarno pogubljena. Bar će se svi koji pročitaju moći nasmijati. Nema potrebe da ja radim mikrodelecije  :Laughing:

----------


## postoji nada

Medeni  :Very Happy:   sjecam se kao da je juce bilo kad sam otvorila forum i procitala da cete postat roditelji ,ajme sto je brzo proslo,a sad vam se blize najbolji dani u zivotu,tako sam sretna zbog vas.Iz tebe je uvjek neka pozitivna energija zracila i ti si meni nada.Svu srecu na porodu ti zelim i jedva cekam da nam javis prekrasnu vijest i pokazes svoju princezu, ajme curica je predivno   :Klap:   kiss.kiss

----------


## postoji nada

Sos super za kariogram  :Very Happy:

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna, medeni,
> 
> Hvala na brzom odgovoru. I ja bih voljela odraditi i mikroelecije,ali nadam se da će i doktorica u genetskom savjetovalištu djeliti moje mišljenje, jer u suprotnom bih morala ići u Beograd i sama platiti nalaz, a nije baš jeftin, za nas dvoje 180 EUR, a gdje su troškovi prevoza do Beograda. Zna li neko koliko košta ovaj nalaz u Zagrebu i gdje se radi privatno?


vidi, ne kuzim zasto tebi treba mikrodelecija?  :Smile: 
uglavnom,da bi nalaz odradili u BG,a kosta (mikrodelecija 90e) , treba ssamo kontaktirati Helix lab, i onda uzeti bukalni bris(stapicem za bris protrljas unutrasnjost obraza), spakujes to i obicnom,najobičnijom postom saljes za BG na njihovu adresu(ja ,poucena neugodnim iskustvom kad sam u posti pitala smijem li to slati postom, i maltretiranjem od pola sata, a kasnije proslo bez problema, iduci put, kad sam slala svoj bris za trombofilijske pretrage,jednostavno nisam ni spominjala sta je unutra -i ljudi u Helixu uredno dobili posiljku za par dana).

nakon toga uplatis potreban iznos na racun,posaljes dokaz da si platila i najkasnije 5 dana nakon uplate,dobijes gotov nalaz,.
salju mailom i/ili faxom,a obavezno i postom ,jer je to nalaz za cijeli zivot-vise ga ne trebas raditi,pa inzistiraju da salju original.

ako jos nesto trebas-tu sam!  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav svima!
Možete mi reći koliko vremena treba da se obave sve pretrage tj. koliko je to trajalo kod vaših muževa? I da li je nekome u kratkom roku napravljena punkcija, bez da se pokušalo s horm.terapijom ili napravilo sve pretrage? Hvala

----------


## sos15

> vidi, ne kuzim zasto tebi treba mikrodelecija? 
> uglavnom,da bi nalaz odradili u BG,a kosta (mikrodelecija 90e) , treba ssamo kontaktirati Helix lab, i onda uzeti bukalni bris(stapicem za bris protrljas unutrasnjost obraza), spakujes to i obicnom,najobičnijom postom saljes za BG na njihovu adresu(ja ,poucena neugodnim iskustvom kad sam u posti pitala smijem li to slati postom, i maltretiranjem od pola sata, a kasnije proslo bez problema, iduci put, kad sam slala svoj bris za trombofilijske pretrage,jednostavno nisam ni spominjala sta je unutra -i ljudi u Helixu uredno dobili posiljku za par dana).
> 
> nakon toga uplatis potreban iznos na racun,posaljes dokaz da si platila i najkasnije 5 dana nakon uplate,dobijes gotov nalaz,.
> salju mailom i/ili faxom,a obavezno i postom ,jer je to nalaz za cijeli zivot-vise ga ne trebas raditi,pa inzistiraju da salju original.
> 
> ako jos nesto trebas-tu sam!


Ma, i ja sam kasnije skontala kakvu sam glupost napisala. Mikrodelecije trebaju samo za mm. Sledeće sedmice idem u Genetsko savjetovalište,pa ako ne dobijem uputnicu zvaću Helix lab da s njima dogovorim. Hvala!

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav svima!
> Možete mi reći koliko vremena treba da se obave sve pretrage tj. koliko je to trajalo kod vaših muževa? I da li je nekome u kratkom roku napravljena punkcija, bez da se pokušalo s horm.terapijom ili napravilo sve pretrage? Hvala


Kod mm nije pokušavano s hormonskom terapijom,a nalaze možeš izganjati u toku jedne sedmice, samo nek ti urolog napiše šta treba raditi i s tim ideš kod porodičnog po uputnice. Nažalost, kod mm punkcijom ništa nije nađeno, pa idemo na dalje analize.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nas je urolog odj...., idemo u Zg, na VV, naručen je kod androloga tek 7.8. na prvi pregled, gužva je a i sad će godišnji.. mislim da će na tom prvom pregledu napraviti i spermogram i vaditi krv, možda opet hormone?neznam?, i pregledat će ga malo popričati i reći šta dalje..tako je drugima muževima na Vuk Vrhovcu rađeno..
Nadam se samo da se to neće odužiti..mm je na zadnjem spermogramu nađen jedan nepokretan u ejakulatu..pa se sve nadam da ima nešto unutra..
Sos15 kakvi su hormoni kod tvog muža? Možda sam negdje i pročitala al nemogu se sad sjetiti..

----------


## sos15

> Nas je urolog odj...., idemo u Zg, na VV, naručen je kod androloga tek 7.8. na prvi pregled, gužva je a i sad će godišnji.. mislim da će na tom prvom pregledu napraviti i spermogram i vaditi krv, možda opet hormone?neznam?, i pregledat će ga malo popričati i reći šta dalje..tako je drugima muževima na Vuk Vrhovcu rađeno..
> Nadam se samo da se to neće odužiti..mm je na zadnjem spermogramu nađen jedan nepokretan u ejakulatu..pa se sve nadam da ima nešto unutra..
> Sos15 kakvi su hormoni kod tvog muža? Možda sam negdje i pročitala al nemogu se sad sjetiti..


Čim su u spermiogramu našli makar jedan ima nade. Kod mm su nalazi hormona loši: FSH 21,4 (previsok), a testosteron nizak.
Mi smo iz Bosne, sve ide preko urologa, ne vjerujem ni da imamo androloga. Prava država, nema šta  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

I kod mm je FSH malo povišen 14,3, a piše da je normalono do 9,5 mislim, tako nešta, al njemu je testosteron dobar. A vidjet ćemo, mi vjerujemo da ćemo uspjet naći nešto, pozitivci smo!
a joj..jel barem urolog ok i spreman potruditi se oko dijagnoze ? Čitala sam da dosta puta u azoo slučaju urolozi u startu ubiju svaku nadu kod para..

----------


## Buba@

Pozdrav za sve, nova sam na forumu nažalos sa dijagnozom azoo

I kod mm je FSH 14,8 a gornja granica 12,4, a testosteron 2,83 a donja granica 2,8.
Kada je otišao kod urologa sa ovim nalazom, urolog ga pitao ko vam je dao da radite FSH to je ženski hormon, mislim šta reći na to, osim žalosno.
Ali zato postoje privatnici, uskoro će mm vjerovatno raditi biopsiju, vi mozda vise znate o ovom problemu, kolika je uspješnost vto ako se biopsijom nađu plivači.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bub@ dobrodošla i što prije otšla s ove teme na mpo trudnoće!

Sad sam baš gledala nalaze mm, piše da je gornja granica za FSH 8,1, a njemu je 14,3, nemogu vjerovati da im se ta mjerila toliko razlikuju! Urologa nećemo ni komentirati!

Ja neznam puno o biopsiji, mi još nismo došli do toga..a jel tvoj muž radio punkciju testisa? mislim da se prvo radi punkcija, pa ako ništa ne nađu onda tek biopsija, jer je to ipak operacija..ako nisam dobro shvatila nek me netko ispravi..

----------


## Rominka

drage moje, žao mi je što se borite s azoo, ali samo hrabro naprijed. ne žurite u punkcije i biopsije. potrebno prvo učiniti minimalno 3 spgrama u razmaku po tei mjeseca (jer toliko spermijima treba za obnovu s obzirom da obična prehlada može uništiti ciklus proizvodnje). kroz taj period dobro je i svakih 6 mjeseci učiniti hormone da se vidi je li to zbilja tako ili je slučajno prvi nalaz bio takav. nakon toga, potrebno je učiniti i kariogram, i mikrodelecije y te inhibin - ti nalazi upućuju na tip azoospermije i da li se uopće isplati ići na punkciju. tek potom slijedi prva punkcija. ukoliko ne pokaže ništa dr uglavnom ne rade ponovo, ali se može kasnije i biopsija raditi. ako sami sve to financirate, vrlo je poželjno da birate kliniku koja ima mogućnost zamrzavanja jer su to invazivni postupci za testise ( a pored toga mjesta uboda se ne oporavljaju). dr ne vole prakticirati više od 3 biopsije kroz godinu i pol, a i ja se osobno slažem s njima jer ukoliko ne nađu ništa mislim da je besmisleno podvrgavati se takvom postupku. u principu, tek nakon što obavite sve nalaze i znate koji tip azoo imate možete se odlučiti na punkciju ili biopsiju, ili pak microtese (što je po meni pak najbolja opcija). inače sve to dosta sporo ide, ali ne samo zbog birokracije. nemojte zaboraviti da testisima trebaju tri mjeseca kako bi obnovili zalihu, i to tri zdrava mjeseca. upravo stoga ne možemo brzati. znam da bi mi svi htjeli sve obaviti što prije kako bi znali kakva je situacija, ali uistinu u našem slučaju valja biti strpljiv i pomalo. i naravno, u svemu je najpotrebnija komunikacija.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Rominka lijepo si to sve objasnila..slažem se s tobom najvažnije je strpljenje i komunikacija..mi sad već skoro 6mj znamo za azoo i sad tek primjećujem da smo se obadvoje pomirili s to činjenicom da će nam trebati puno strpljenja, vjere i sreće naravno da dobijemo vlastito dijete i da to nije bila nikakva pogreška, nego smo stvarno neplodni..čovjek se teško miri s tom činjenicom, uvijek mislimo da se to nekom drugom događa, dok se ne suočimo s tim problemom..
Najbitnija je pozitiva, ne treba nam se sav razgovor svoditi na to i trebamo biti podrška jedno drugome.. svakome dođu crni dani, kad misli zašto baš mi, al onda opet skupimo snage i idemo dalje..

----------


## postoji nada

Ah curke,svaki dan nas ima sve vise,a koliki se neukljuce nikada na ovaj forum ,ima nas bar jos toliko.,da ,da nazalost.

Tuzna gdje si,jel planirate sto?? Rominka ljepo te opet cuti,jel odarate ili se spremate u nove pobjede?? Medeni treba roditi svaki dan,mozda vec i je,javit ce se ona nama.
Na pocetku ove teme koju je tuzna otvorila,a po meni je najbolja i dala nam je najvise informacija(tuzna hvala ti), ima jedna teta sanja79,koja je uspjela od prve doci do bebaca(isli na biosiju-micro tese valjda)i nasli malo plivaca i od prve uspjeh, e pa bas nam ulijeva nadu nama sa azoo tezom neopstruktivnom zato jel sam procila na jednoj drugoj temi da je opet trudna,ali posto je ona samozatajna nije se pohvalila,mozda curke koje su bile snjom u kontaktu znaju nesto vise.,bas me zanima da nam se bar javi,malo proviri na ovu temu gdje je nekad i ona bila i da nam ukratko isprica kako je opet uspjela.Koliko sam citala njene postove imali su jos nesto smrznutih plivaca u Gentu,a tko zna mozda je i prirodno uspjela??.Jako brzo i drugi bebac bas ulijeva nadu.,sanja79,svaka cast .pozz curke

----------


## sos15

> I kod mm je FSH malo povišen 14,3, a piše da je normalono do 9,5 mislim, tako nešta, al njemu je testosteron dobar. A vidjet ćemo, mi vjerujemo da ćemo uspjet naći nešto, pozitivci smo!
> a joj..jel barem urolog ok i spreman potruditi se oko dijagnoze ? Čitala sam da dosta puta u azoo slučaju urolozi u startu ubiju svaku nadu kod para..


Urolog je odradio šta je mogao. Dao nam je uputnice za hormone i kariogram, odradio punkciju i ponudio biopsiju bez mogućnosti zamrzavanja (kod nas to nije moguće).
Na nama je sad da idemo dalje.

----------


## Rominka

*
sos* ni kod nas nema zamrzavanja, još. to je razlog zbog kojega smo mi odustali od biopsije kod nas. jer, što će se dogoditi ako pronađu jednog savršenog s kojim bi mogli oploditi? da li smo spremni da ja prolazim stimulaciju radi možda jednog? nažalost, živimo u takvim državam gdje će nam uskoro sve to biti luksuz koji si neće moći svi priuštiti, a imati dijete ne smije biti luksuz...mislim da dobro treba razmisliti prije nego se uspustite u rezuckanje. nije samo jedna stvar jasna, urolog vam nudi biopsiju bez nalaza kariograma?? kako je moguće da je išta radio bez tog nalaza? jesu oni vama uopće ustanovili koji tip azoo imate? čini mi se da se igraju nagađanja, ono idemo probati pa što bude. meni se osobno takav stav doktora nimalo ne sviđa.
*u dobru i zlu* šest mjeseci je malo. vidjeti ćeš da će vam vrijeme otvarati neka nova vrata, neke nove spoznaje i osjećaje. bit će još dana kada ćete biti žalosni, ali to je normalno. takav je proce tugovanja, prihvaćanja i shvaćanja situacije i kroz to treba proći. kopajte, čitajte, tražite, pitajte na sto vrata jer svako novo saznanje može biti korak naprijed. i svakim korakom ćete biti jači  :Smile: 
*postoji nada*  oporavljam se od prometne i čuda raznoraznih koja su me zadesila. stopirali smo pretrage trenutno, no budemo čim stanem na noge. vedrije vrijeme dolazi - znam to  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Urolog je htjeo odraditi odmah biosiju bez kariograma, ali sam se ja pobunila. Zahvalila mu se  rekla da ćemo tražiti dalje pomoć. Nakon toga smo odradili kariogram koji je uredan,a sad trebam ganjati uputnicu za mikrodelecije. U svakom slučaju mi smo se odlučili za Prag, samo čekamo rješenje Fonda da vidimo možemo li na njih računati ili dižemo kredit. Nego meni se sad stalno vrti u glavi ideja da ja odradim pripremu za ivf,pa ako nešto nađu da odmah iskoristim, bojim se da neće pri odmrzavanju oštetiti spermiće ( ja se nadam da će naći makar jedan, mada doktori ne daju puno šanse). Ima li iko da je tako radio?

----------


## Rominka

Ako planiras sve raditi u Pragu tada ti toplo preporucam da se pustis doktorima u ruke. Oni ce vam dati najbolji savjet. A sto se odmrzavanja tice, kod njih je to rutina i sve tece glatko tako da ne trebate brinuti. Nadam se da je vas Fond malo razumniji od nasih i drzim palce da vam financiraju bar dio troskova.

----------


## Rominka

Eh, da, a sto se tice urologa svaka vam cast. Borite se za sebe jer nitko nece tomu pridavati toliko vremena i paznje kao vas dvoje  :Wink:

----------


## Buba@

Rominka od svega toga meni strpljenja najviše fali, ja bi sada i odmah sve, upravu si da ne treba zuriti, ali opet..... :Sad: 
u dobru i zlu neznam sta da ti kazem za biopsiju ili punkciju, pitala sam i ja dr. kaze da praktikuju biopsiju, odmah bi znali na čemu smo, zamrzli bi to dobijeno tkivo za icsi ako bi bio dobar, i ja bi krenula sa stimulacijom nakon operacij mm. Iskreno i moje mišljenje (ili je to samo moja nestrpljivost) je da se uradi biopsija i da se vidi na čemu smo.
A zašto se radi kariogram i mikrodelecije, je li to baš obavezno?

----------


## postoji nada

Aj Romi draga ,nadam se da si sad bolje,da se oporavljas,zao mi je sobzirom sto vam se sve dogodilo ,nadam se da dolaze bolji i sretniji dani. :Wink: 

Slazem se za biopsiju ako se vec radi a nije bas jenostavna operacija i kako kazu doktori moze se desit uvjek i nesto da krene po zlu(nedaj boze),onda ju napravit svakako gdje postoji mogucnost smrzavanja,cemu operacija ako se nesto nade ,nema gdje pohranit pa ici opet.Po meni je naj jaca micro-tese i iskustva nasih cura mama azoo,koje su dobile svoju djecicu isle su na micro(Istaanbul) ili detaljniju biopsiju(Belgija) gdje su i uspjeli naci spermice i zalediti za sljedece pokusaje.Pfc-mislim da je od nasih tu najblizih opcija super,uspjesna klinika.A mi cekamo da se otvori Bahceci u Sarajevu,cekamo zeljno.
Romi hocete ipak probat micro?? mi odlucili od biopsije jedino to cemo napravit i to samo jednom,da vidimo postoji li sansa za nase biolosko dijete,nebih si oprostila da nepokusamo doci do svog dijeteta a ovo je jedini pouzdan nacin za nas sa teskom azo da se vidi imali sto unutra: :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tuzna

> Tuzna gdje si,jel planirate sto??


nista jos,cekamo taj Bahceci i dr.Emrea i konacni pokusaj microtese....pa da vise dignemo ruke od svega! 




> Na pocetku ove teme koju je tuzna otvorila,a po meni je najbolja i dala nam je najvise informacija(tuzna hvala ti), ima jedna teta sanja79,koja je uspjela od prve doci do bebaca(isli na biosiju-micro tese valjda)i nasli malo plivaca i od prve uspjeh, e pa bas nam ulijeva nadu nama sa azoo tezom neopstruktivnom zato jel sam procila na jednoj drugoj temi da je opet trudna,ali posto je ona samozatajna nije se pohvalila,mozda curke koje su bile snjom u kontaktu znaju nesto vise.,bas me zanima da nam se bar javi,malo proviri na ovu temu gdje je nekad i ona bila i da nam ukratko isprica kako je opet uspjela.Koliko sam citala njene postove imali su jos nesto smrznutih plivaca u Gentu,a tko zna mozda je i prirodno uspjela??.Jako brzo i drugi bebac bas ulijeva nadu.,sanja79,svaka cast .pozz curke


ja se sjecam Sanje,cak smo nekad razmjenjivale pp- znam da im j euspjeloo iz prve u Gentu,nisam znala za drugu bebu,al cisto sumnjam da je prirodno.bit ce da je bilo zaledenih spermija i d asu ponovo isli na vto,samo iskoristili te plivace.da,steta je sto nam ne navracaa i podijeli iskustvo sa nama....
 svima  :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna potpisujem te potpuno jednom micro-tese ako Bog da u Sarajevu u Bahceci i to je to,zatvaramo stranicu ,predugo se mucimo.Drago mi je da se javis ipak si ti jako dugo ovdje ,dala puno vaznih informacija i pokrenula ovu temu  :Kiss: 

Ma i ja mislim da je ipak isla po ostatak smrzlica,jel je pisala da im je jos ostalo,zaista bi cudo bilo da je prirodno al eto neznam i cuda se dogadaju.,cini mi se da je njenom malcu 2,godine i eto druge trudnoce,pa to je predivno,nek joj samo bude sve u redu i sretno.    pozz curke

----------


## Rominka

*Bub@*  pretrage se rade kako bi se ustanovilo je li možda genetski, odnosno sve te pretrage vode jednoj stvari a to je da znate imate li neopstruktivnu ili opstruktivnu azoo kako ni znali posuzeti naredne korake. to je teška borba i to uvijek svima kažem, no ako zajedno idete u sve to, ako zajedno žvačete sve situacije koje naiđu, vjeruj mi da kad prođe godina-dvije-i više moći ćete se i naasmijati na svoj račun i biti ćete sretniji. neće uzimati više zdravo za gotovo jedno drugo ni vašu ljubav. svaka pretraga je korak naprijed iako se to nekada ne čini.
*postoji nada* iskreno se nadam da će te dvije klinike u našem bliskom susjedstvu početi s radom i da će zbilja posrijedi biti micro-tese jer to je jedino na što pristajemo. uistinu iščekujem neke lijepe vijesti iz sarajeva, iako ih ja nisam još kontaktirala. moram i ja odraditi pretrage prije - poslali su me na AMH test zbog loše reakcije na stimulaciju. da je sve bilo kako treba, bila bih to napravila već u travnju, no ovako čekam. 
*tuzna* sjećam te se od prije jedno (neću reći koliko godina  :Smile: )...imam osjećaj da svi čekam kraj jedng poglavlja, ma kakav on bio. jeste vi uspjeli što dogovoriti sa sarajevom?

----------


## Rominka

cure, jedno pitanjce...radi li ta klinika u sarajevu i kako da dođem do njih? zar nemaju stranicu...to nam je blizu i možda bi se dalo uklopiti u neki go na kraju ljeta, pa bih voljela ispitati, no ne nalazim nigdje podatke za sarajevo samo za tursku...

----------


## ji45

Pozdrav svima, odavno vas čitma, a nedavno sam se priključila na forum. Nažalost i mi živimo sa azzosp. i mm će uskoro morati na biopsiju testisa, te ukoliko se nađe spermija u tkivu idemo dalje...ima li itko istih iskustava i da li da idemo u CITO (ona nam je najbliža) ili KBC Firule, kolika je razlika u dugotrajnosti postupka, i sl. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Rominka

*ji45* kako su vam to doktori objasnili ako se nađe ide se dalje?! zar planiraju zamrznuti ono što nađu? pitam jer to nije praksa kod nas, ne zamrzava se i to nas sve koči. ako gravitirate dalmaciji, pitaj cure sa pot u splitu koje imaju iskustva s citom.tamo ćeš dobiti info iz prve ruke. nadam se da ćete što prije ostvariti san  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Romi ima pp.,ja nekako mislim da tebe tamo sreca ceka,mozda zato nije uspjelo nazalost (znas sta) :Kiss: 

Tuzna je moj najveci fan ovdje he,he :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

Romi neradi jos,zbog papirologije,ali su rekli obavijestit nas kad se sve sredi,.tako su nedavno javili meni a i tuznoj.,uglavnom pisi im draga

----------


## mrvica7

> Pozdrav svima, odavno vas čitma, a nedavno sam se priključila na forum. Nažalost i mi živimo sa azzosp. i mm će uskoro morati na biopsiju testisa, te ukoliko se nađe spermija u tkivu idemo dalje...ima li itko istih iskustava i da li da idemo u CITO (ona nam je najbliža) ili KBC Firule, kolika je razlika u dugotrajnosti postupka, i sl. Hvala unaprijed.


evo mi smo u CITO i najprije ti dr. trazi nalaze hormona od muza i uglavnom ovisi o tome...nama je dr. preporucio punkciju i tako je bilo...
evo ovako, moja ginekologica iz Rijeke mi je preporucila za muza lijek iz Italije i zove se andrositol ali ga ima samo u Italiji za kupiti...jedan ubod na punkciji i nadjeno je dosta spermatozoida a na VV je nadjeno tek nesto punkcijom...pakiran je u vrecicama u obliku praska i mirise na red bull  :Smile: ...mm kaze da je ukusan...

----------


## DanijelSB

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  koliko vidim na webu pise da je klinika otvorena u travnju , a evo i linka njihove sluzbene web stranice :
http://www.ivfsarajevo.com/

inace bolujem od azoo , prosle godine radjena prva i jedina punkcija testisa  na VV , pri punkciji je nadjeno nesto spermija , no kako to tamo ne zamrzavaju .... u procesu sam pronalaska mjesta gdje bih mogao ponoviti postupak i pritom u slucaju da mi se nesto nadje da se i zamrzne . Ako zna netko gdje bih se to dalo izvesti unutar Hrvatske ili okoline molio bih da mi se javite sa informacijama , takodje ako imate kakva pitanja rado cu vam odgovoriti i probati pomoci ako mogu  :Wink: 

p.s.* inace prije punkcije sam na svoju ruku privatno radio inhibin b koji je pokazao katastrofalnu normu od 20 uz opis teskog poremecaja spermatogeneze , fsh takodje iznad norme 17 , testosteron takodje ispod granice 8 , 30 , i unatoc tome svemu pri prvoj punkciji jednog testisa mi je nadjeno dovoljno za ivf i icsi postupak , tako da mozete zakljuciti po mome slucaju da unatoc svim tim nalazima mozete se nadati necemu , tako da ne uzimajte zdravo za gotovo negativne odgovore doktora donese na temelju losih nalaza .*  . 

Inace muzevima bih preporucio tretmane refleksologije stim da se ukaze razlog i cilj do kojeg zelite doci osobi koja se time bavi .

----------


## tuzna

> *tuzna* sjećam te se od prije jedno (neću reći koliko godina )...imam osjećaj da svi čekam kraj jedng poglavlja, ma kakav on bio. jeste vi uspjeli što dogovoriti sa sarajevom?


ne,jos nista.rekli su da klinika samo sto nije otvorena... nama je to definitivno zadnja stanica...brrrrrrrr
rominka, mi smo stare znanice :Yes:  nazalost,jos pokoja stara "asoo statisticarka" je tu jer je vecina svoj problm rijesila ili kroz uspjeh biopsije i VTO,ili kroz donaciju ili kroz usvojenje. ja se jos nigdje ne pronalazim i nikako do kraja puta,vise nevazno kako ,vazno je da jos do kraja nisam dosla i to mi oduzima strasno puno energije,zivaca...ma,mladost mi prode u ovoj borbi sa suparnikom sa kojim,ocito,nemam gotovo nikakvih izgleda.




> Tuzna je moj najveci fan ovdje he,he


ah,nado, svoje iskustvo(nazalost, dugogodisnje) rado,vrlo rado, dijelim sa svima.
i ponovit cu opet: microtese je svakako bolja opcija od biospije i nisam sigurna koliko je dobro trositi vrijeme i zivce na biopsiju,ako vec postoji micro -postoji kao realna mogucnost(nije bas sad preskupo da si ne mozemo priustiti).
ostavlja manje oziljaka fizicki,a i nekako psihicki rascistis sa sobom kakve su sanse.mi se 5-6 godina vrtimo u krug i jos uvijek cekamo micro kao zadnju opciju.

----------


## tuzna

> *inace prije punkcije sam na svoju ruku privatno radio inhibin b koji je pokazao katastrofalnu normu od 20 uz opis teskog poremecaja spermatogeneze , fsh takodje iznad norme 17 , testosteron takodje ispod granice 8 , 30 , i unatoc tome svemu pri prvoj punkciji jednog testisa mi je nadjeno dovoljno za ivf i icsi postupak , tako da mozete zakljuciti po mome slucaju da unatoc svim tim nalazima mozete se nadati necemu , tako da ne uzimajte zdravo za gotovo negativne odgovore doktora donese na temelju losih nalaza .* . .



ovo je bas za  :Shock: , ali i za  :Klap: 

nadajmo se da ce jos ovakvih slucajeva biti...

----------


## hedoniza

Bili u infektologa radi leukospermije- Odg. infektologa na sve: To nema veze sa sg i sk to je potez ocajnika .. sve sta mozemo je ivf.. uh uh

----------


## Rominka

*hedoniza* pa nije ivf strašan...na kraju puta svi završimo tu. nemoj se bedirati i samo hrabro naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## hedoniza

> *hedoniza* pa nije ivf strašan...na kraju puta svi završimo tu. nemoj se bedirati i samo hrabro naprijed


ma znam ja to svjesna sam toga samo ona recenic- potez ocajnika- to me je onako malo potreslo.. nekako ruzno zvuci..

----------


## Rominka

nazalost, u ovoj situaciji smo svi očajnici koji će posegnuti ama baš za svime što bi moglo dati neko rješenje ili pojašnjenje. nemoj si dozvoliti da te njihova grubost dira. a s nekim odmakom, kasnije ćeš shvatiti da je bolji doktor onaj koji ti ne tepa već je brutalno iskren - vjeruj mi da zbog takvih ne gubite vrijeme već gurate naprijed.

----------


## hedoniza

Drage moje evo da vam se javim..
Danasnji dan mi je protekao u znaku savjeta, pregleda i doktorskih izjava.. Prvo jutros smo bili na krizinama  infektologa i reklai kako u spermiokulturi se nalazi poveci broj leukocita i da je bilo nesto bakterija e.colli i enteroccocus, kad smo to ljecili spermiogram se popravio.. Na sto nam je on rekao da to nema veze sa vezom da to nije pomoglo popravku spermiograma jer spermiogram ne ovisi o leukocitima i da je to potez ocajnika, bas lijepo od njega receno.. Drugo ja sam isla po svoje nalaze koji su bili sasvim u redu a jedni jos uvjek nisu gotovi... Trece idemo uSalos-a u polikliniku kod urologa gdje je bila snimka uz testisa, mjehura i prostate i testikularni vrecica, 
NALAZ_: na desnom testisu blaga varicocela, nekakva upala prostate, na lijevom testisu kriptohizam koje nema funkciju.. Savjet od svih definitivno ivf, ali kod urologa postoji mogucnost operacije blage varicocele, ali on nemoze garantirat da bi to popravilo spermiogram, ja ga pitam na to pa kako to da su tako nagle oscilacije u spermiogramu od 0-32 miliona, a on meni na to da je to njemu isto interesantno i da nema odgovora jer da nije imao takav sluca od azoo da skoci naglo do oligo ili cak  normo ali radi muzevih godina da mi mozemo pokusavat prirodno ali da je to za prvo djete gubitak vremena da idemo na ivf da je sad na nama bilokakva odluka. Sad vas bih lijepo molila za misljenje vase, vise neznam ko je lud... Hvala

----------


## Buba@

hedoniza moje skromno mišljenje da je da idete na IVF dok ima tih miliona, ja bih bila sretna kad bi imala tu mogućnost, ili eventualno zamrznite uzorak za svaki slučaj ako niste spremni jos za ivf

----------


## hedoniza

Buba@ imamo jedan uzorak zamrznuti, ali definitno smo spremni ici na ivf, samo sad dolazimo do dijagnoza koje nismo prije uopce radili ni znali da ih imamo.. Sad sve moze a i nemora biti,  samo sta se tice ivf, posto nce nam to biti prvi rado bih pricekala novi zakon o mpo..

----------


## postoji nada

DanijelSB., svaka cast hvala sto si se javio.ja sam pomalo u soku sa ovakvim nalazima nadeni puncijom spermici???to je cudo,cudo prirode.Sad znam da necemo vaditi inhibin jel ocito nije dobar pokazatelj ako sa nalazom od  20 ih ima?? Jedino sto je najbolji poklazatelj to je genetika,ako je ona u pitanju.Znaci mi jos microdelecije izvaditi i spremni za Bahceci i Sarajevo.
Sto se tice zamrzavanja kod nas toga nema u hr.i nece biti doslo je ipak do promjene da to usvoje zasad nista od toga.,rece mi doktor prije 2.mjeseca.,jedino vani Slovenija,Ceska ili neka druga zemlja ovisi gdje vam odgovara.

Tuzna,Romi i svi ostali koji jedava cekaju Bahceci U Sarajevu valjda cemo ga uskoro docekati i da mozemo reci svima .....   da to je vrijedilo cekati......  :kokice:

----------


## Rominka

nađemo se u sarajevu na ćevapima  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

> nađemo se u sarajevu na ćevapima


 :njam:  uh da na Bascarsiji su najbolji(tako kazu svi),, imali sto ljepse od Sarajevskih cevapa??,jos da nam budu sretni pa da se mozemo opet vratit uh,uh

----------


## postoji nada

juhu ,bravo,bravo (na drugoj temi)  curke  pise da je  nasa medeni rodila 18.5.curku, zato se ona nama nejavlja ,bude sigurno kad ulovi vremena od bebi
ajme cestitamo roditeljima i bebici dobro nam dosla , a sad nek uzivaju sa svojom curkom  :Very Happy:

----------


## 888

nova  sam na forumu, ukratko borimo se sa neopstruktivnom azoospermijom skoro 3 godine. obašli smo sve i svašta, zadnje je bila slovenija gdje smo radili punkciju i  niije nađen ni jedan spermić....svi nalazi ostali ok...tako da bi ja na forumima saznala za lijek sper hope..naručili smo ga i stigao je čak iz Amerike za 5 dana..terapija traje 6 mjeseci pa ćemo vidit

----------


## 888

nova sam na forumu, muž ima neopstruktivnu azoospermiju i da ne duljim naručili smo sper hope i stigli su nam lijekovi, već nakon 5 dana..jel ima neko od vas iskustva s ovim???terapija traje 6 mjeseci

----------


## aboni76

> juhu ,bravo,bravo (na drugoj temi)  curke  pise da je  nasa medeni rodila 18.5.curku, zato se ona nama nejavlja ,bude sigurno kad ulovi vremena od bebi
> ajme cestitamo roditeljima i bebici dobro nam dosla , a sad nek uzivaju sa svojom curkom


Čestitke roditeljima, da im je curica živa, zdrava, sretna i da uskoro dobije bracu ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

bok *888*  :Smile:  nadam se da ćeš brzo otići s ovog foruma   :Smile:  o tom smo lijeku pisali, ali čini mi se da ga nije nitko nabavio, ako griješim već će me netko ispraviti. u svakom slučaju, neka vam pomogne.

----------


## boss

888 javi nam da li djeluje taj lijek, i meni se cini da ga svi spominju al jos uvjek niko ga nije kupio i oprobao, drzim fige da vam pomogne. 
mozes li mozda napisati sastav tog lijeka sa kutije.

----------


## 888

upravo smo ga preuzeli s carine, sutra ga moj muž počinje pit... evo na bocama ne piše sastav tablete imaju miris na nekakve trave i još uz tablete smo dobili multivitamine...moj muž je čitao o ovom doktoru što nam je ovo spremio, on je objavio rad u nekom znanstvenom časopisu o azoospermiji i djelovanju ovih tableta na poticanje rada spermatogeneze..pa ćemo vidit???

----------


## 888

boss upravo smo donijeli tablete s carine...sastav ne piše, uz tablete moj muž je dobio i multivitamine sve miriše na nekakve trave..Boga pitaj šta će od ovoga bit??

----------


## 888

:Yes:

----------


## Rominka

> Čestitke roditeljima, da im je curica živa, zdrava, sretna i da uskoro dobije bracu ili seku


Veliki potpis <3 sad samo uzivajte

----------


## boss

888 kako nema sastava,i koliko te je izasla tura tj koliko evrica za koliki period pijenja.

----------


## 888

370  KM i  carine još 120 KM..komplet tablete smo dobili za terapiju od 6 mjeseci

----------


## Rominka

drage moje, ukoliko me još kakva štupideca ne stigne u lipnju bih mogla obaviti veliki dio pretraga, i mm i ja.od svih koje nam predstoje, samo se za jednu naručujemo. napokon  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> drage moje, ukoliko me još kakva štupideca ne stigne u lipnju bih mogla obaviti veliki dio pretraga, i mm i ja.od svih koje nam predstoje, samo se za jednu naručujemo. napokon


Kad planirate u postupak? Gdje ćete raditi? Mi smo, ako sve bude išlo po planu, krajem jula u Pragu. Može li mi neko reći šta ste sve od nalaza nosile na konsultacije?

----------


## vesnam

Vidim da se neki od vas raspituju o zamrzavanju sperme, rad se u Srbiji u Leskovcu, klinika za VTO, imate njihov sajt na internetu. Ima još na par mesta, samo moram malo da iskopam po netu pa ću vam javiti.
Mi smo zainteresovani za sperm hope pa ako bude nekih pozitivnih rezultata javljaj te

----------


## Rominka

*sos* mi smo sve konzultacije i pripreme odradili putem maila/telefona. iskreno, od pronatala smo odustali baš zbog činjenice što su inzistirali da se za konzultacije mora doći u Prag. treba im dostaviti sve nalaze koje vas traže. a to bi ti oni trebali reći.
mi sada idemo odraditi pretrage, a postupak će čekati nalaze pa kad budemo pametniji ćemo odlučiti  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Romi, hocete li sada pokusati preko hzzo-a ili opet sve sami?

----------


## Rominka

Ja bih pokusala sa zavodom, ali necu moci doci u Zg 3dc sto Alebic inzistira. Njemu ne vrijede papiri od drugih kolega nego hoce sve isponova... To mi pak uzima vremena, pa ne znam... Jer nije mi zg tako blizu :/

----------


## bmaric

Ajme sto kompliciraju!!! A sto misli raditi 3. dc? Pretpostavljam da su hormoni, a i tako ih on ne vadi vec u laboratoriju...

----------


## 888

tužna,  vidim da vi imate problem sa neopstruktivnom azoospermijom pitam zato što je i kod nas taj tip. pa da se sad ne vraćam na početak  foruma možeš mi reć kakvi su Vam ostali nalazi...kod nas na prvim nalazima FSH  bio povišen i testotero u nalazu spermiograma povećan broj leukocita međutim sad je to svedeno na normalu...radili TESU na Cito poliklinici i punkciju u Sloveniji....nijedan spermić nije nađen   :Sad:  
sad će skoro godinu dana da nismo ništa poduzimali vezano za to,jedino vitamini, čajevi matična mliječ i sad sper hop pa ćemo radit nalaze

----------


## tuzna

888, vidis...gotovo svi ovdje imamo problem sa neopstruktivnom...nazalost.

kod mm su svi nalazi ok,osim nizeg inhibina, i testosterona blizeg donjoj granici.

dakle,enma tu neke mudrosti: svi hormoni ok,genetika takode,a nigdj eniti jednog spermija ni biopsijom.

----------


## Rominka

ufff...malo sam razočarana iako ne znam zašto....upravo sam zvala bolnicu zbog pretrage inhibina b kod mm....naime, s obzirom na našu dijagnozu (azoo) pretraga se plaća...ostala sam skroz zatečena...

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče Pronatala, mislim da je došlo do promjena. Nama nisu tražili da dođemo na konsultacije, rekli su da mi pripremu može odraditi i moj MPO, ali s obzirom da mi idemo svakako u Prag zbog mm, onda sam ja tražila da mi odrade konsultacije. Samo čekam tačan termin, ali i to bi mi trebali javiti sl. sedmice. Rekli su mi da ponesem sve svoje nalaze, ali ja nisam ništa od nalaza radila jer je akcenat bio na mm. Pitaću ih konkretno za nalaze sledeći put.

Tužna, hvala na info za Helixlab, super je što ne moramo ići tamo. Dogovorila sam s njima da pošaljem nalaze po prijateljima koji danas idu za Beograd, tako da bi sledeće sedmice već mogla znati rezultate. Naravno, nije mi odobreno od Fonda za te nalaze, tako da sve moram sama platiti. Inhibin smo takođe morali sami platiti, ali kod nas on nije skup: 20 EUR.

----------


## marijakr

Ne stignem sve citati tako da bi molila ako mi tko moze malo pojasniti suprugove nalaze. Sve je ok,fsh,testesteron,kariotip,velicina,oblij,nema variokele ali u speemiogramu nula. Bili smo tu kod nas na tesa postupku i nisu nasli nis. E sad ja citam da vasi partneri piju neke preparate pa me zanima dal imamo mi kakve sanse posto smo bili na tesi. Inace imamo bebu iz praga sa donorskom spermom

----------


## 888

marijakr, nakon koliko ste se odlučili na  donorsku spermu, jeste prije probali nešto od vitamina il tableta ??  kod nas je ista situacija sto se tiče nalaza, ali evo  čekamo dok muž popije ove tablete Sper hop pa da vidimo hoće bit pomaka????

----------


## 888

ja osjećam da će nalazi biti bolji  :Shock: op
marijakr koliko vas je koštao Prag

----------


## marijakr

Mi to nismo platili nista jet nam je drzava odobtolila posto toga tu nema. Platili smo sami smjestah u pragu al mislaim da kosta 2400 e plus ljekovi. Mi se spremamo opet ako nam odobre zahtjev

----------


## Rominka

> Mi to nismo platili nista jet nam je drzava odobtolila posto toga tu nema. Platili smo sami smjestah u pragu al mislaim da kosta 2400 e plus ljekovi. Mi se spremamo opet ako nam odobre zahtjev


to je ta cifra, 2400 eura plus cirka 1000 lijekovi (ovisno o protokolu)

----------


## 888

mi smo iz BiH , ne  znam kako to kod nas zakonski ide ??

----------


## 888

marijakr kad ste tražili od države financisku pomoć, od čega ste prvo krenuli?

----------


## aboni76

> mi smo iz BiH , ne  znam kako to kod nas zakonski ide ??


Ako si mislila na finansiranje od strane države i ako si iz Federacije, koliko sam ja do sada shvatila ne ide nikako (možda ipak ima cura koje više znaju od mene pa neka me isprave ako griješim)...

----------


## marijakr

Od zdrastvenog osiguranja ima tiskanica koju ti popuni mpo lijecnik ( tiskanica za upucivanje na lijecenje u inozemstvo ) tome prilizis sve nalaze,ja sam pisala i pipratno piasmo i to sam slala u zdrastveno. Pa nazovi u zdrastveno il pitaj doktora kakva je kod vas procedura.

----------


## 888

marijakr,  hvala ali mislim da po tom pitanju ne možemo ništa napravit u našoj državi...

----------


## sos15

> marijakr,  hvala ali mislim da po tom pitanju ne možemo ništa napravit u našoj državi...


Ako si iz RS, moraš dobiti preporuku za liječenje van RS od MedicoS i s tiom preporukom i svim nalazima predaješ zahtjev u Fond, onda te oni na lijep način odbiju  :Evil or Very Mad: , u smislu da nemaju potpisan ugovor sa Pragom, ali ako odlučiš da sam isfinansiraš postupak, imaš mogućnost da tražiš da ti refundiraju, pa ukoliko to odobre onda ti refundiraju do iznosa koji plaćaju MedicoS. Nigdje ne navode razloge zbog kojih bi ti odobrili ili odbili refundaciju.
Što se tiče biopsije ili punkcije za tm, to nije predviđeno za refundaciju, pa moraš sam snositi troškove.
Takođe, troškove lijekova, pravoza i smještaja plaćaš sam. :Cool:

----------


## 888

mi smo iz FBiH

----------


## boss

888 na zalost posto ste iz federacije nemate nikakve sanse da vas finansira drzavni fond, vama jedino ostaje da se sami finansirate iz sopstvenog dzepa. opet u rs se moze nekako i izganjati vani da ides o njihovom trosku.
strasno je zalosno sto u istoj drzavi zivimo u istu kasu porez placamo a jedni imaju pravo na postupak od fonda a drugi ne .

----------


## 888

žalosne države u kojoj živimo, pričekat ćemo dok ova terapija prođe, pa ćemo vidit šta dalje..........

----------


## marijakr

> marijakr, nakon koliko ste se odlučili na  donorsku spermu, jeste prije probali nešto od vitamina il tableta ??  kod nas je ista situacija sto se tiče nalaza, ali evo  čekamo dok muž popije ove tablete Sper hop pa da vidimo hoće bit pomaka????


Nismo ti mi koristili nikakvu terapiju jer su nam rekli da nems smisla kaj je to kaj vi koristite

----------


## 888

marijakr  svaki doktor drugačije priča,naj gore što ni oni puno ne znaju o tome bar na ovom području............. muž uzima tablete Sperm hop i u kontaktu je sa doktorom Abdulahijem, on je objavio 5 znanstvehih radova o azoospermiji a on nam je i poslao tablete.
pa ćemo vidit

----------


## marijakr

nisam cula za tog doktora ni za te tablete. Mozes mi malo objasniti,kolko ste to platili.
Moj suprug ima 37 godina pa nam se nije dalo natezat al sad kad imamo bebu probali bi i mi nesto. mozda nas iznenadi

----------


## DanijelSB

> Vidim da se neki od vas raspituju o zamrzavanju sperme, rad se u Srbiji u Leskovcu, klinika za VTO, imate njihov sajt na internetu. Ima još na par mesta, samo moram malo da iskopam po netu pa ću vam javiti.
> Mi smo zainteresovani za sperm hope pa ako bude nekih pozitivnih rezultata javljaj te


Hvala puno na informacijama .

----------


## 888

otiđi na stranicu http://www.spermhope.com/,  pošalji doktru mail i dobit ćeš odgovor, ono što on preporučuje i njegovo mišljenje..samo treba poznavat engleski malo bolje, ali ima google prevoditelj..mož je to plati preko kartice stiglo nam je brzo, oko 370 KM nas je došlo + troškovi carine..jel kod vas neopstruktivna azoospermija??

----------


## marijakr

Da neoprokstivna azoo. Ni sama neznam sta to je

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jel ima netko od vas da je na VV? Sad sam na drugom forumu pročitala, da je žena išla na prvi pregled na VV (muž joj isto ima azoo) i dr. joj rekla da je punkcija po novom zakonu ukinuta, da nemaju šta ćekati, poslala ih s tim nalazima što su imali odmah na Merkur kod urologa i on njenog muža naručio za 2 tjedna na biopsiju, kao ako nešto nađu zamrznut će, a ona do tada mora napraviti briseve i još hormone i idu u postupak! To je bilo 25.5. Meni sad ništa nije jasno, ja sam bila 15 dana prije nje i nije mi ništa dr. govorila?! Navodno su 22.5. ukinuli punkciju.

----------


## 888

Tužna ,  jeste li vi možda radiili micro tesu u novoj poliklinici Bahceci Sarajevo, mislim da se tako zove? vidimda si nešto pisala o njima a i ja sam čula za njih?

----------


## hedoniza

dragi moji azoo, evo da vam se javim sa vremena na vrijeme, nama opet problem, moramo odgoditi mpo.. Meni stitnjaca proradila i to tsh visok.. Boze me prosti kao da citavo vrime nam nesto neda na taj mpo ici..

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna , jeste li vi možda radiili micro tesu u novoj poliklinici Bahceci Sarajevo, mislim da se tako zove? vidimda si nešto pisala o njima a i ja sam čula za njih?


nismo.oni jos nisu poceli sa radom.ali ,svakog trena mogu poceti.
kad se to konacno desi,onda cemo cekati da vidimo kako i kad ce dolaziiti urolozi i kako ce se organizirati te operacije koje ce raditi turski ljekari....
nadajmo s e sto prije  tome  :Klap:

----------


## 888

samo što nije lako bit prvi u ovoj poliklinici?? mislimda puno ljudi čeka da počmu s radom, a kakve su im cijene al ako ne zamrzavaju sperme kakav učinak?

----------


## sos15

Stigli nalazi mirkodelecija - uredan! :Very Happy:  Sad još da potvrde termin za biopsiju i to je to!

----------


## 888

baš dobro, neko ima pozitivne rezultate. otkad smo saznali za azoospermiju a ima dvije godine, nijedan pozitivan rezultat..to je bilo sve gore od goreg nikad kraj .. 
a gdje ste radili mikrodeleciju, i koliko vas je koštalo?

----------


## sos15

Vjeruj da te razumijem, kod nas su svi nalazi loši, svaki gori od prethodnog. Jedino su nam kariogam i mikrodelecije uredni! Prosto nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam vidjela. Već sam se pripremala da će i oni biti loši.
Mikrodelecije smo radili u Beogradu u Helixlab-u po preporuci *tužne*. Cijena 9.000,00 dinara, to ti je oko 170 KM. Može se slati uzorak i poštom, ali mi smo po prijateljima poslali i nalaz gotov za 5 dana. Danas mi poslali mailom rezultat, a stiće original poštom.

----------


## 888

odlično, ako nam ne bude dobri rezultata nakon ove terapije sa sperm hop. naj bolje nam je uradit ili kariogram ili micro tesu u ovoj novoj poliklinici u Sarajevu, Bahceci..

----------


## tuzna

> Mikrodelecije smo radili u Beogradu u Helixlab-u po preporuci *tužne*. Cijena 9.000,00 dinara, to ti je oko 170 KM. Može se slati uzorak i poštom, ali mi smo po prijateljima poslali i nalaz gotov za 5 dana. Danas mi poslali mailom rezultat, a stiće original poštom.


sos,   :Klap: 

*888,* koliko znam, Bahceci će da radi MICRO, zamrzavat će spermije i radit će sve metode vantjelesne, to je jedna od najboljih(i najskupljih nažalost  :Undecided: )  evropskih klinika. 
nekako razmišljam ovako: nama je svakako platiti tu neku cijenu VTO, samo nam je sad prednsot što će biti tu blizu i što su sigurno troškovi puta i smještaja (i vama iz Hr) mnogo manji nego da idemo u Istanbul.
meni je jako važno da doktori budu iz Turske, ili bar da oni sve nadziru. mislim da bi bilo odlično biti među prvim pacijentima u ovoj klinici,jer nekako je logično da će tim pacijentima posvetiti najviše pažnje jer će tad, na početku, imati najviše vremena.
živi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## aboni76

> Stigli nalazi mirkodelecija - uredan! Sad još da potvrde termin za biopsiju i to je to!


Supeer  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## 888

tužna, imaš pravo.  Moj je muž skeptičan prema tome zbog toga što tek počinju radit na ovim prostorima..ali to je odlično, nama je sarajevo udaljeno 2 sata vožnje..dosad šta smo god radili morali smo ić dalje, Split, Zagreb pa Mariboro..a svaki nalaz gori od goreg  :Sad: 
al smilovat ce se i nama dragi Bog, i biće nade i za nas azooborce.
medicina napreduje svaki dan,  to je istina ako ništa i ovo u Americi je meni veliko, što muž pije ove tablete Sper Hop , mislim da će i od toga bit pomoći.  
A što je naj gore ni liječnici na ovom prostoru ne znaju ništa puno o problemu azoospermije, moj muž je iz te branše i što je naj gore on ne može pomoć sam sebi a liječi druge
ljude.   A hajde ti budi pametan ???

----------


## sos15

Cure, jeste li dobile mail od Bahceci? Javili su da se od sutra može naručivati za konsultacije. Ja sam kao i suprug 888 malo skpetična, bojim se da će ti doktori iz Turske doći par puta i obučiti naše doktore, a ovi će se učiti na nama. S druge strane, mm bi radije tu ako je povoljnije od Praga, mada smo već dogovorili termin i čak i smještaj rezervisali. Ne znam šta je pametnije, bojim se šta god da odllučim da ću pogriješiti.

----------


## tuzna

sos,ako je vec prag rezervisan, ja bih isla tamo ,pa da vidis ... ko zna,mozda se desi da uspije tamo iz prve.
tamo su doista stručni ljekari...govorim iz iskustva(mada nisam neki pobornik Pronatala,nemam neko previse lijepo iskustvo sa njima...ali,stručnost je jedno, ljubaznost drugo).

uvijek ti postoji opcija da novi postupak odradis ovdje i  pokusas ponovo.nece pobjeci nigdje, a vec ces nakon nekog vremena imati   iskustva drugih u Bahceci klinici.

ja se iskerno nadam(stavise, vjerujem) da će doktori ipak biti iz Turske jer ipak je ovo turska klinika,ne bosanska...a ova klinika ima veliku reputaciju...ajde,bit ce skoro iskustava...cim nesto saznam,javljam vam.

drzim svima fige,i sebi...

888, koliko dugo tvoj muz pije sperm hope? 3 mjeseca?pa ponavljati nalaz?
ajde,mozda i to upali,pa da svi navalimo na sperm hope  :Wink:

----------


## sabas

Ja sam se narucila u cetvrtak u kliniku Bahceci , koliko ja imam informacije svi dr ce biti iz Turske. Do sada sam imala pozitivna iskustva na pregledima (dr Turkinja) kod njih ovdje u Sarajevu nadam se da me nece razocarati jer ih vec dugo cekam

----------


## tuzna

:Klap:   cekamo informacije sa nestrpljenjem!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 888

tužna,  moj muž pije tablete ima mjesec dana a  ima tableta još za 5 mjeseci. Pa u 12 mjesecu radi nalaze ako Bog dragi da
ja imam nade da će pomoć,a ako ovo ne uspije onda idemo u kliniku Bahceci..
biće do 12 mjeseca rezultata u ovoj klinici, vidit ćemo iskustva ljudi a i vidit ćemo jel ove naše tablete pomažu
ovi 6 mjeseci mi je ko 6 godina  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

> Cure, jeste li dobile mail od Bahceci? Javili su da se od sutra može naručivati za konsultacije. Ja sam kao i suprug 888 malo skpetična, bojim se da će ti doktori iz Turske doći par puta i obučiti naše doktore, a ovi će se učiti na nama. S druge strane, mm bi radije tu ako je povoljnije od Praga, mada smo već dogovorili termin i čak i smještaj rezervisali. Ne znam šta je pametnije, bojim se šta god da odllučim da ću pogriješiti.


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  super vijest...

Ja se slažem sa tuznom vezano za tvoju dilemu da li u Prag ili u Bahceci...Kada ste već sve organizovali možda tamo da probate...

----------


## sos15

Odluka je pala! Idemo u Prag! Danas sam zvala i Bahceci, nisu me se dojmili. Kao prvo, djevojka na informacijama nije znala šta je mycroTese :Shock: , a kad se raspitala o tome, nije mi htjela reći cijenu IVF ni okvirno, već samo insistira na dolasku na konsultacije. Šta god sam je pitala, odgovor je isti: Samo doktor može dati te informacije, pa morate doći na konsultacije. 
Čitala sam i na drugom forumu da ima još djevojaka koje su razočarane njihovim pristupom. Nadam se da je to prvi dojam, posebno što znam koliko ima parova  koji polažu nadu u ovu kliniku. Ko zna, što kaže [B]tužna[B]  možda i mi budemo morali kod njih pokušati, mada o tome ne želim razmišljati.

----------


## aboni76

Sos sretno u Pragu! Nadam se da će Bahceci ipak biti dobri, kao što ti reče dosta nas polaže nade u ovu kliniku. Ja sam naručena na konsultacije 23.6., pa ću vam javiti svoje utiske....Pozz svima!

----------


## tuzna

pa.da...evo i mene...juce sam i ja zvala da vidim kako stoje stvari u toj klinici i javio mi se neki  mlad muskarac,koji odlicno poznaj emateriju vto, microtese, eventualnih terapija...
i ja sam rekla da cu zvati da zakazem termin iduce sedmice. da odem na konsultacije i da vidim kkao to fukcionira.
kaze on da ce dr emre definitivno dolaziti.pokusavat ce praviti grupice,ono tipa 5 ljudi za micro,pa on dode.(tako rade i u Mariboru za obucnu tese),ali u slucaju nemogucnnosti da neko ceka,dr ce doci i  zbog jednog pacijenta.
pred nama je vrijeme, vidjet cemo kako ce to u praksi da izgleda....
sretno svima

----------


## Rominka

Tuzna, a jesu vam spominjali cijene i zaledjivanje? To meni/nama konkretno igra najbitiniju ulogu?

----------


## sos15

> Tuzna, a jesu vam spominjali cijene i zaledjivanje? To meni/nama konkretno igra najbitiniju ulogu?


Ovako, mycrotese je 2000 KM (oko 1000 EUR), zamrzavanje 300 KM i vrijedi za jednu godinu, svaka sledeća godina po još 300 KM.

----------


## sos15

Upravo mi je stigao mail iz Bahceci, evo šta pišu:

Postovani,

Za sve sto vam treba stojimo vam na raspolaganju, svaki radni dan od 09:00
do 17:30 sati. Pozovite i dogovorite svoj termin za konsultacije.

Cijena za Micro-TESE u nasoj klinici je 1.000 EUR. Isti dan nakon
Micro-TESE, pacijent moze biti otpusten. Preporucuje se da pacijent ostane
bar jedan dan u Sarajevu da se relaksira.

Da, postoji mogucnost zamrzavanja spermatozoida.

Cijena za ICSI u nasoj klinici je 2.000 EUR. Cijena lijekova nije
ukljucena u iznos.

Sretno!


Bahceci BiH IVF Centar
062 051 312
033 420 194

Možda sam ja zatekla radnicu nespremnu, ali sudeći po mailu i po iskustvu tužne, rekla bi da će to kod nih profunkcionisati.

Svim curama koje se odluče za Sarajevo želim sreću.

----------


## Rominka

Ovo su zbilja jako dobre vijesti  :Wink:  mi smo bas obavili inhibin i mikrodelecije... Ocekujem uskoro nalaze pa cemo po njima znati hocemo li na micro ili ne. Uzbudjena sam sada i pozitivna. ....dobro ce dobrim vratiti....

----------


## hedoniza

Dragi moji evo da vam se javi da su moji nalazi svi gotovi i da je sve u redu osim stitnjace... Drugo bila sam na pregledu privatno i saznala da nema uobicajan poremecaj rada stitnjace kao vecina zeni i tu oscilaciju hormona, vec nekakvu autoimunu bolest? Tako dr. kaze ali sreca nema cvorovova nije povecana ali na nekim mjestimaje hipohomogena.. Znaci dozivotnna terapija za sada eutirox 50 na za 6tj vadit krv, uglavnom moram je na 2 spustiti da bi uopce mogli uci u proces mpo.. Drugo bila na standardnom pregledu svog ginica i odjednom, sto nikad u zivotu nisam imala desi se i to da odjednom ja imam lijevi jajnik policisticni e sad, posto su spolni hormoni u redu, on je meni rekao da je na izgled policistican.. i da mi maternica izgleda ko da cu dobiti m, a ja je imala prije 11 dana ali samo 1 dan?..sad vise se nerazumijem nidsta odkud policisticni jajnik u mene nakon 25g?

----------


## boss

hedoniza nemoj se samo brinuti i meni su otkrili isto da imam autoimunu bolest na stitnoj i ja sam to rjesila sa tabletama za mjesec dana cak mi je moja dr na dan punkcije uspjela tsh nagurati tacno na 1 , tako da oko toga ne razmisljaj to se da srediti sa tabletama i ne prestavlja problem. a mogu ce je da je i taj jajnik policistican bas od stitne pa kad se nje rjesis rjesices se i tog problema. samo bez brige sve se to zna srediti.

----------


## sos15

> hedoniza nemoj se samo brinuti i meni su otkrili isto da imam autoimunu bolest na stitnoj i ja sam to rjesila sa tabletama za mjesec dana cak mi je moja dr na dan punkcije uspjela tsh nagurati tacno na 1 , tako da oko toga ne razmisljaj to se da srediti sa tabletama i ne prestavlja problem. a mogu ce je da je i taj jajnik policistican bas od stitne pa kad se nje rjesis rjesices se i tog problema. samo bez brige sve se to zna srediti.


Boss,

Jesi li ti išla kod dr Milene Brkić? Da ne znaš slučajno gdje sad radi, čula sam da je otvorila privatnu ordinaciju.

----------


## Rominka

Prosli smo tjedan setali po Zg od bolnice do bolnice i obavljali pretrage...e pa, prvi nalaz je gotov. Inhibin b - 10, totalna koma...ali i ocekivali smo los rezultat. Sad jos cekamo i mikrodelecije i amh i sve mi se cini da mi u sarajevo mozemo samo na cevape  :Wink:  onako turisticki

----------


## sos15

> Prosli smo tjedan setali po Zg od bolnice do bolnice i obavljali pretrage...e pa, prvi nalaz je gotov. Inhibin b - 10, totalna koma...ali i ocekivali smo los rezultat. Sad jos cekamo i mikrodelecije i amh i sve mi se cini da mi u sarajevo mozemo samo na cevape  onako turisticki


Nemoj gubiti nadu. Kod mm inhibin je ispod 7, pa su nam u Pragu dali šansu da se nešto nađe. Da ne spominjem koliko su ostali nalazi loši, izuzev kariograma i mikrodelecija, svi ostali su katastrofalni.

Ipak, nema predaje.

----------


## sos15

Cure,

 ima li neka od vas primjer žalbe na rješenja Fonda? Danas sam dobila odbijenicu za refundaciju nalaza mikrodelecija, a kako nikad nisam pisala žalbe, dobro bi mi došao neki primjer, čisto da znam čim se trebam voditi.

----------


## hedoniza

Cure sto mislite vi od mom krvnom nalazu hormona AMH, ja inace imam 24g i on iznosi 2,84? Jel ima to ikakvih pravila kod punkcije i stimulacije?

----------


## anaši1507

Jel itko zna više o klinici Bahceci u Sarajevu? Neki kontakt?

----------


## anaši1507

> Sos sretno u Pragu! Nadam se da će Bahceci ipak biti dobri, kao što ti reče dosta nas polaže nade u ovu kliniku. Ja sam naručena na konsultacije 23.6., pa ću vam javiti svoje utiske....Pozz svima!


znaci ti si sutra na konzultacijama? Jel moze tocan broj tel kad se zove iz hrv?

----------


## mare41

> Cure sto mislite vi od mom krvnom nalazu hormona AMH, ja inace imam 24g i on iznosi 2,84? Jel ima to ikakvih pravila kod punkcije i stimulacije?


hedoniza, imaš posebnu temu o AMH, moraš napisati koje su ref. vrijednosti i u kojim je jedinicama nalaz

----------


## mare41

hedoniza, evo tema http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60001-A...postupci/page8

----------


## sos15

> znaci ti si sutra na konzultacijama? Jel moze tocan broj tel kad se zove iz hrv?


Bahceci BiH IVF Centar
0038762 051 312
0038733 420 194

----------


## anaši1507

SOS15 hvala ti puuuuno, upravo ih zvala,javila sr neka teta koja blage veze nema o nicemu,ali svaka joj čast zapisala sva moja pitanja na papir i rekla da ona ništa ne zna da joj dam broj tel na koji ce mi javit odgovore na pitanja kad pita. dr. Javila se za 10min sa svim odgovorima,hvala joj  :Smile:   uglavnom dr Emre je sad stalno u Sarajevu kaže mi teta da sad živi u Sarajevu i da on sve vodi, biolozi su isto iz Instanbula i med sestre,samo mi je sad čudno a tko onda vodi tu njegovu kliniku u Instanbulu kad živi u Sarajevu?

----------


## sos15

Nema na čemu! Pretpostavljam da je dr Emre već obučio ekipu u Istanbulu, a po potrebi (ili da kažem: na zahtjev) može otići u Tursku, nije preko svijeta. Vjerovatno će u početku on biti ovdje dok nekog ne obuči, a onda će dolaziti povremeno. Treba ga iskoristiti dok je ovdje.

----------


## Rominka

Anaši onu kliniku vjerojatno vodi vrlo uigrani tim s obzirom da rade vec godinama. On je sada potrebniji u Sarajevu dok ne stvori tim koji ce moci preuzeti te odgovornosti.

----------


## anaši1507

I ja sam to pomislila  :Smile:  ali ja kao nevjerni Toma  :Smile: , jel njegova klinika najbolja i Europi s obzirom na uspjeh?

----------


## anaši1507

ABONI76 cekam dojmove  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

cure, otvorena je nova tema, potpomognuta u sarajevu (Bahceci) , pa ako možete tamo da nastavite temu o ovoj klinici, da imamo sve na jednom mjestu  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Dragi moji, juče sam bila na konsultacijama u Bahceci klinici. Doktor je iz Turske, sestre su naše i jedna od njih prevodi. Svi su jako ljubazni i trude se odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Ja sam došla bez mm, ponijela njegove nalaza (imamo nalaze hormona, testa na hlamidiju i krvnu sliku), doktor je sve pregledao ali mi je rekao da je potrebno da mm dođe da kod njih uradi spermogram i da on predlaže slijedeće: Da mm dođe i kod njih uradi spermogram, ako nađu nešto spermatozoida oni će ih zamrznuti i ponavljat će se spermogrami sve dok ne skupe dovoljno za vto. Rekao mi je da počne da pije Agrinmax for man. Ukoliko ne nađu spermatozoide na prvom spermogramu da dođe opet nakon što popije terapiju (našla sam na netu da je pakovanje za 3 mjeseca). Ukoliko se ne nađe ništa na drugom, onda rade Micro tese. Ako ne nađu ništa, onda se rade analize i uključije terapija. Poslije najmanje 6 mjeseci se ponovo radi Micro tese i ako ni tu ništa ne nađu, onda je tu kraj. Ne znam da li će i ostalima predložiti isti postupak ili je to nama predložio zbog drugog nalaza na kojem je dijagnoza cryptozospermija (pisalo je da je nađeno nekoliko nepokretnih narušene morfologije), ali mislim da će oni svima tražiti da se svakako kod njih uradi spermogram. Što se tiče cijena nisam puno pitala, jer je sos dobila već tu informaciju, a mi ćemo svakako opet morati ići nakon spermograma. Prije nego što sam ušla kod doktora, sestra mi je rekla da su ove konsultacije besplatne, ali da će doktor pitati da mi uradi ultrazvuk koji košta 100 KM, pa da skontam hoću li raditi. Spermogram košta isto 100 KM. Toliko od mene, ne znam da li će vam ove moje info biti od koristi, ja sam se malo zbunila kada sam bila tamo, tako da nisam ni pitala sve što sam mislila...

Da li je neko od vas nabavljao ovaj Agrinmax što je nama propisao? Pitala sam u apotekama, tamo ga nemaju, ali sam našla na netu da se to ima u radnjama gdje se prodaju sportski suplemenati, pa vas molim ako je to neko koristio da mi kažete gdje ste našli...

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## 888

aboni76 super,  samo nam piši iskustva možda će nam svima trebat.. jel nam je klinika naj bliža i jedini spas 
a malo sam čitala o ovom lijeku Agrinmax to je nešto vitaminsko,  da probaš u hrvatsku zvat i pitat u njihovim ljekarnama  da li oni imaju

----------


## aboni76

Naravno da ću pisati, da nije ovih ovdje cura ne bih ni znala za Bahceci niti šta trebam uraditi...Mm će ići za 15-dana kod njih da uradi spermogram. Našla sam ja ovaj AgrinMax, može se naručiti iz Amerike, ali mi je čovjek kojeg sam juče zvala, a koji je držao radnju sportskih suplemenata u Sa,  rekao da je on to imao u radnji ali da je zatvorio radnju. Kaže i on je to uzimao po preporuci ljekara, jer je i on imamo problema sa spermićima radi uzimanja steroida i da ih sigurno ima uzeti negdje u nekoj od tih radnji, da se ne naručuje iz Amerike.

----------


## anaši1507

Draga ja cu ti u srijedu provjeriti za taj lijek pa ti javim  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

> Draga ja cu ti u srijedu provjeriti za taj lijek pa ti javim


hvala puno mila  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Cure, hitno mi je potreban savjet!
Naime, iako smo već dogovorili termin za mesa/tesa u Pragu, ja sam danas nagovorila muža da ponovi spremiogram i rezultat su dva nepokretna :Very Happy: !
Doktorica ovdje nam predlaže da pokušamo ponovo terapiju sa smokvama u maslinovom ulju(smatra da nam je to bila dobitna kombinacija), pa da uradimo ponovo punkciju. Šta sad da radim? Da otkazujem biopsiju ili?

----------


## Maki0606

Prvo bih željela da vas sve pozdravim,nažalost vidim da nas ima puno ovdje. Nova sam i već duži period čitam šta se dešava.
MM ima azoospermiju,hormoni uredni ,brisevi isto išli kod urologa on što je vidio sve je u redu,i pošalje nas na biopsiju. Mi odemo u privatnu kliniku u našem gradu,on nas pošalje na punkciju kao moguće da tu nadju pošto je sve u redu. Medjutim tamo ne nadju ništa. Nisam išla dalje da vidim,šta i kako. Pominjete ovdje dr Emru i Sarevo pa je mozda bolje da odmah idemo na microtese. Mada nam niko nije rekao da mm vadi ihibin B ,niti kariogram niti microdelecy da nije vas nebih ni znala za to. Osjećam se kao kad bilo gdje pokucate a nema izlaza vjerujem da ste i vi tako na samom početku. Mislite da je najbolje da odmah idemo u sa ili prvo daa izvadimo ovo sto sam gore navela a sto od dr niko nam nije pomenuo. Iz Splita smo i gdje ja to mogu privatno uraditi jer mm nema zdrastveno. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovrima. Veliki pozz

----------


## 888

sos15 to je odlična vijest znači dešava se nešto, nisam pametna šta bi na vašem mjestu ???? možda poslušat savjet doktorice  a prvi put čujem za tu terapiju sa smokvama u maslinovu ulju..  a u krajnjem slučaju možeš otić u sarajevo ako sad odustanete od praga

----------


## sos15

> sos15 to je odlična vijest znači dešava se nešto, nisam pametna šta bi na vašem mjestu ???? možda poslušat savjet doktorice  a prvi put čujem za tu terapiju sa smokvama u maslinovu ulju..  a u krajnjem slučaju možeš otić u sarajevo ako sad odustanete od praga


Za tu terapiju sam ja čitala na netu da snizava FSH (koji je kod mm bio izuzetno visok), pa sam mu napravila, ali on baš i nije redovno uzimao, e sad će opet početi. Kad je juče doktorica vidjela napredak, pitala nas je je li nešto koristio,a mi na to i zaboravili, kao ništa. Kad ona spomenu da bi mogao pokušati sa smokvama, ja tek onda skonta da je on to jedno vrijeme uzimao. Doktorica kaže da je moguće da je od toga. Sad ćemo ponovo odraditi FSH da vidimo da li se snizio.

Poslala sam mail u Prag da vidim šta će oni reći, ali ja bi najradije odgodila biopsiju i pokušala nakon ove terapije odraditi ponovo spermiogram i punkciju (ipak je manje invazivan proces). Sad se omišljamo gdje da to radimo u Sarajevu ili Praguu. Kod mene stalno neke dileme, ali j sam već sve rezervisala za Prag i onda me nešto počelo bockati (mm se zezao da me svrbio novčanik) da odradimo spermiogram, kad ono isplatio se trošak.

Čini mi se da je na forumu već neko bio u ovoj situaciji, da je dogovorio Prag i da je nađen materijal u spermiogramu, ali se ne mogu sjetiti ko. Voljela bih znati šta su oni uradili.

----------


## boss

sos bas me obradova ovako rano ujutro , nemoj samo ici u mediko s , oni sa tim nece uspjeti nista uciniti , ja na tvom mjestu bi bar vidjela sad sloveniju kao opciju.

----------


## sos15

> sos bas me obradova ovako rano ujutro , nemoj samo ici u mediko s , oni sa tim nece uspjeti nista uciniti , ja na tvom mjestu bi bar vidjela sad sloveniju kao opciju.


MedicoS ne dolazi u obzir! Inače, ni Bojana ga nije preporučila. Idemo ili u Prag ili u Sarajevo!  Ja navijam za Prag - to mi je prilika za obilazak, a mm za Sarajevo.
Da mi je znati samo je li neko sa sličnim iskustvom uspio doći do ivf.

----------


## boss

jel sredio on stitnu tj . jel poceo uzimati lijekove da nije i to pomoglo malo.

----------


## sos15

Pije letrox već mjesec dana, sledeće sedmice ponavljamo tsh, a utvrdili smo da nije Hashimoto, antitijela su ok.
Ma, možda je sve pomoglo, počeo je i sa fizičkom aktivnošću, pa moguće da je sve uticalo. Ja ga zezam da je od straha zbog operacije proizveo spermatozoide.

----------


## aboni76

> Cure, hitno mi je potreban savjet!
> Naime, iako smo već dogovorili termin za mesa/tesa u Pragu, ja sam danas nagovorila muža da ponovi spremiogram i rezultat su dva nepokretna!
> Doktorica ovdje nam predlaže da pokušamo ponovo terapiju sa smokvama u maslinovom ulju(smatra da nam je to bila dobitna kombinacija), pa da uradimo ponovo punkciju. Šta sad da radim? Da otkazujem biopsiju ili?


Supeeer sos to je dobra vijest, baš si me obradovala  :Very Happy: . Ako se sjećaš i kod nas su našli nekoliko nepokretnih i doktor u Bahceciju mi je rekao da treba da uradi kod njih spermogram i da nabavimo Agrinmax, da počne da pije, ako ne nađu ništa na prvom spermogramu, da opet uradi poslije terapije, pa ako se ni tada ništa ne nađe onda biopsija. Već sam i ranije to napisala, ne znam da li si vidjela, pa da ti napišem svoje iskustvo pošto vidim da razmišljate da dođete u Bahceci...Obzirom da nije puno daleko,možda ne bi bilo loše da dođete i kod njih uradite spermogram...Pozz i sretno

----------


## sos15

Upravo se spremam da nazovem Bahceci da vidim šta će oni predložiti. Jesu li ti oni spominjali punkciju? Ja bi rado da mm još jednom proba s punkcijom prije biopsije jer mi je to manje invazivno. Gdje si nabavila Agrinmax i koliko košta?

----------


## aboni76

> Upravo se spremam da nazovem Bahceci da vidim šta će oni predložiti. Jesu li ti oni spominjali punkciju? Ja bi rado da mm još jednom proba s punkcijom prije biopsije jer mi je to manje invazivno. Gdje si nabavila Agrinmax i koliko košta?


Nisu mi spomonjali punkciju. Agrinmax nismo još kupili, danas ću ići u Skenderiju da vidim da li tamo imaju, pa ću ti javiti. Hajde javi šta su ti rekli...

----------


## sos15

Naručena za konsultacije i spermiogram u Bahceci!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

sos15 baš mi je drago za tvog muža! :Very Happy:  A koliki mu je bio FSH da sad ne tražim po temi, ako si već negdje pisala? Pitam zato što je mm na drugom spermogramu nađen jedan nepokretni, a FSH mu je 14,3, a gornja granica u tom labu je nekih 11,5 mislim. Mi nismo probavali to sa smokvama, jer sam negdje pročitala da ne vrijedi.

----------


## sos15

FSH je bio  21,4  mIU/mL (1,5-12,4). Sledeće sedmice ćemo ponoviti da vidimo je li se spustio. Doktorica tvrdi da postoji spermatogeneza, a nakon rađenog nalaza Inhibin b predlagali su nam donaciju.
Ne mogu tvrditi da su smokve pomogle, ali sam sigurna da nisu ni odmogle. Možda su smokve u kombinaciji sa letroxom i povećanom fizičkom aktivnosti pomogle, a možda i što sam mu malo izmijenila režim ishrane, ne znam ali šta god da je, dobro je.

Ima li iko da je išao na IVF sa tako malim brojem nepokretnih spermatozoida i da je uspjelo?

----------


## aboni76

> Naručena za konsultacije i spermiogram u Bahceci!


Super, kada idete?

Nisam dobro napisala naziv tableta, nije Agrinmax, nego ArginMax for man, vidjela sam da ih ima od različitih proizvođača, a meni je doktor pokazivao neki koji proizvodi Daily Wellness Company.

----------


## sos15

Idemo sledeće subote, ako doktor ne otkaže jer obično vikendom ide za Tursku. Gledala sam sad taj arginMax, ali je skup, našla sam u Hrvatskoj dosta jeftinije (Anasi1507 je naručila), a sad sam zvala i Banja Luku,pa će mi provjeriti. Pogledaj na sajtu www.sportix.ba

----------


## sos15

Jesi li ti nosila i svoje nalaze u Bahceci i jesu li te pregledali ili samo muževe?

----------


## anaši1507

ja sam naručila arginMax i cijena je 98 kn, na broj telefona 01/466-4789

----------


## sos15

Pozdrav,

Većinu nalaza bar u mom slučaju smo odradili na svoju ruku ili sam sama pitala urologa da mi napiše uputnicu. Super je što su vam hormoni urednu. Moja preporuka je da se odrade svi nalazi, pa da s njima idete dalje. Ne treba žuriti s mycroTese, to nek vam bude poslednja opcija. Kao što vidiš mi smo već naručeni za mycrotese, a sad su pronašli nešto u ejakulatu, još su kod nas i svi hormoni bili loši. Teško je nekome dati savjet, kad ni sama ne znam šta da radim.




> Prvo bih željela da vas sve pozdravim,nažalost vidim da nas ima puno ovdje. Nova sam i već duži period čitam šta se dešava.
> MM ima azoospermiju,hormoni uredni ,brisevi isto išli kod urologa on što je vidio sve je u redu,i pošalje nas na biopsiju. Mi odemo u privatnu kliniku u našem gradu,on nas pošalje na punkciju kao moguće da tu nadju pošto je sve u redu. Medjutim tamo ne nadju ništa. Nisam išla dalje da vidim,šta i kako. Pominjete ovdje dr Emru i Sarevo pa je mozda bolje da odmah idemo na microtese. Mada nam niko nije rekao da mm vadi ihibin B ,niti kariogram niti microdelecy da nije vas nebih ni znala za to. Osjećam se kao kad bilo gdje pokucate a nema izlaza vjerujem da ste i vi tako na samom početku. Mislite da je najbolje da odmah idemo u sa ili prvo daa izvadimo ovo sto sam gore navela a sto od dr niko nam nije pomenuo. Iz Splita smo i gdje ja to mogu privatno uraditi jer mm nema zdrastveno. Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovrima. Veliki pozz

----------


## sos15

Aboni76,

Da li je doktor spomenuo da se kod njih može kupiti taj ArginMax, našla sam taj proizvod od više proizvođača, ali kod svakog je drugačiji sastav, pa sad ne znam koji je bolji.

----------


## aboni76

> Aboni76,
> 
> Da li je doktor spomenuo da se kod njih može kupiti taj ArginMax, našla sam taj proizvod od više proizvođača, ali kod svakog je drugačiji sastav, pa sad ne znam koji je bolji.


Nema kod njih kupiti, on je meni pokazao ovaj http://www.arginmax.com/natural-male-enhancement.php, koji ja nigdje blizu nas nisam mogla naći, a u Sarajevu  nema ni ovog što je Anaši naručila, evo pokušavam naći u Mostaru, a ti mi molim te napiši šta su ti rekli iz BL, ako ne bude nigdje da naručim onda iz ove firme što je naručivala Anaši, valjda imaju isporuku u BiH. Ovaj ArginMax od Biotecha je puno jeftiniji od onoga što je meni doktor pokazao, gledala sam sastav i mislim da je to skroz slično...

Što se tiče nalaza, ja sam nosila samo od mm, jer su moji nalazi stari nekoliko godina, ali sam pogriješila, doktor mi je rekao da sam ih trebala ponijeti, tako da sve nalaza što ti imaš ponesi. Pitao me je da li hoću da uradim UZ, ali ja nisam htjela jer sam imala menstruaciju. I spermogram i UZ su 100KM. Konsultacije meni nisu ništa naplatili.

----------


## sos15

> Nema kod njih kupiti, on je meni pokazao ovaj http://www.arginmax.com/natural-male-enhancement.php, koji ja nigdje blizu nas nisam mogla naći, a u Sarajevu  nema ni ovog što je Anaši naručila, evo pokušavam naći u Mostaru, a ti mi molim te napiši šta su ti rekli iz BL, ako ne bude nigdje da naručim onda iz ove firme što je naručivala Anaši, valjda imaju isporuku u BiH. Ovaj ArginMax od Biotecha je puno jeftiniji od onoga što je meni doktor pokazao, gledala sam sastav i mislim da je to skroz slično...
> 
> 
> Što se tiče nalaza, ja sam nosila samo od mm, jer su moji nalazi stari nekoliko godina, ali sam pogriješila, doktor mi je rekao da sam ih trebala ponijeti, tako da sve nalaza što ti imaš ponesi. Pitao me je da li hoću da uradim UZ, ali ja nisam htjela jer sam imala menstruaciju. I spermogram i UZ su 100KM. Konsultacije meni nisu ništa naplatili.


U Sportix-u trenutno nemaju, a našla sam u Banja Luci u Boriku za 48 KM, šalju i poštom,ali ne znam kakav je sastav. Otiću ja  ovih dana do njih,pa ću pogledati. Javim ti kad vidim sastav. Našla sam  u Caliviti, ali nije sličan sastav. Je li i spermiogram  i ultrazvuk po 100 KM? Znači trebam spremiti 200 KM za subotu?
Valjda ću naći kliniku? Je li lako za naći? Imaju li reklame na zgradi?

----------


## aboni76

Hajde kada vidiš javi, a ja ću poslati mail onoj firmi od koje je Anaši naručila, da pitam jel šalju u BiH.

Jeste UZ i spermogram su svaki po 100 KM. Ne znam, možda ne bi bilo loše da ih pitaš za smrzavanje spermića ako nađu nešto što bi se moglo iskoristiti za VTO. A klinika se nalazi prije ulaza u Hadžiće, kada ideš iz Sarajeva prema Mostaru, prođeš Coca Colu, najbolje je da kada prođete Colu, nekoga pitaš za veliki supermarket Bingo u Hadžićima, on se nalazi sa lijeve strane kada se ide prema Mostaru, a Bahceci je preko puta Binga, sa desne strane, ima reklama.

----------


## sos15

Već sam pitala za zamrzavanje i može se, košta 300 KM i čuva se godinu dana, a možeš platiti i za dalje čuvanje. Samo mi sestra nije rekla šta se može iskoristiti za VTO, mene je konkretno interesovalo mogu li se iskoristiti nepokretni spermatozoidi, ali ona kaže da o tome moram razgovarati s doktorom.

----------


## aboni76

Ni ja ga nisam pitala, ali uskoro ćemo saznati. Mm bi trebao raditi 11.07. spermogram, a i vi dolazite 14. tako da ćemo imati više informacija. Ne znam šta je sa ostalima odavdje, je li neko još išao, Tužna nam se ne javlja nikako...Pozz svima

----------


## anaitomi2

Pozdrav svima,
kako već duže vrijeme nije bilo ništa novoga kod nas nismo ni sudjelovali na forumu ali smo Vas redovito čitali. Evo mi se vratili iz sarajeva,konzultacije smo imali u petak. doktor je pregledao sve naše papire koje smo imali i za sada netrebamo raditi nikakve nove preglede. doktor je najprije mene pregledao na UZ i za sada je sve u najboljem redu (nadam se da će i tako ostati) zbog situacije koje ima mm morali smo ostati još jedan dan da bi mu izvadili krv i vidjeli razinu testosterona i prema tome odredili terapiju. drugi dan smo došli na vađenje krvi i u 12 sati ponovno išli kod njih gdje nam je doktor sve obijasnio i odgovorio na sva pitanja koje smo imali. Prema nalazu koje su dobili zvao je doktora u Istambul i odredili su nam da mm mora uzimati svaki tjedan 1 injekciju CHORIOMON 5000 iu i tako 2 mj, s time da mu šaljemo nalaze od testosterona nakon mj dana. Rekao nam je da će mm uzimati te injekcije sve do dana operacije tj microtese. mi smo izračunali da bi u postupak išli 12.09 to je 3 dan moje menstruacije .Kad dođemo tamo oni počinju sa mojom pripremom i svaki drugi dan sam kod njih na pregledu i tako 10 dana,nakon toga ja i mm idemo pod anesteziju meni vade jajne stanice a mm rade micro tesu,nakon toga čvrsto se nadam da će nešto naći kod mm oni spajaju moje i njegove stanice i nakon dva dana vračaju oplođene embrije u mene. s obzirom da sam ja dosta malada i da je sve u redu doktor je rekao da ovisno o kvaliteti embrija vratili bi u mene jedan i dva embrija inače je max tri. a ostatak normalno stavili na zamrzavanje. nakon toga vračamo se u Hrvatsku i čekamo rezultate . i na kraju još cijena svega toga je moj postupak tj IVF dođe 2000 eur i micro tesa 1000 eur i plus moji ljekovi koji će maximalno doći 1000 eur ostalo sve šta će raditi je ukljućeno u cijenu i naravno plus naš smještaj u hotelu od 12 dana. terapiju za mm smo kupili u sarajevu prošli sve ljekarne ali nažalost kupili smo samo za 6 tjedana jer više nisu imali pa vas molim ako možda netko zna dali u  Hrv ima taj CHORIOMON i dali je moguće da nekako naručimo iz sarajeva pa da nam pošalju poštom jer mi se čini nekako jeftinije nego kod nas 1 ampula dođe oko 70 kn !

----------


## anaši1507

nije mi jasno, rekla si nakon dva dana vraćaju oplođene embrije??? zašto nakon dva dana? a ne recimo 3 ili 5 dana?

----------


## anaitomi2

nemam pojima tako sam ja razumijela ... ovo nam je prvi puta tako da baš detalje neznam ..

----------


## Rominka

Pored ta dva dana, jos nesto mi nije jasno...zasto ce oni tebe pripremati prije nego znaju imaju li s cime oploditi? Zasto micro rade usporedno, a ne prije??

----------


## MARINA25

Slazem se s Rominkom,znaci,zene ce biti stimulirane prije nego se uopce zna oce li biti ijedan spermij.Znam za takve slucajeve u Hrvatskoj i to mi je uzas.Smatram da se treba ispitati partnera na sve moguce nacine  i ukoliko se ustanovi da nema sanse,onda je to to,a ne paralelno stimulirati zenu i na kraju nema nista,sta je vjerujte puno gore i psihicki i fizicki.Moj doktor meni nikada nije dao da uopce idemo na postupak dok ne provjerimo da li kod muza ima icega,dok su mi drugi doktori savjetovali da se stimuliram pa ako kod supruga bude.....

----------


## anaitomi2

iskreno neznam,ali valjda oni znaju zbog čega je takva procedura isto tako zašto moram doći kod njih da me oni  pripremaju a ne doktori u zg kao što to rade u Pragu također se sjećam kad smo bili na konzultacijama u pragu rečeno  nam je  da ja dolazim već pripremljena i da oni tek onda rade tesu i u slučaju da ne nađu ništa oplodnja bi bila sa donatorskim stanicama
Predugo smo čekali da se ova klinika otvori i sve nade polažemo u nju i doktore i u njihovo iskustvo i nadamo se samo najboljem zato ako oni misle da je tako najbolje mi smo tu da ih slušamo
kod nas je ovo prva i zadnja šansa nažalost

----------


## aboni76

Ja sam pitala doktora da li se mora u isto vrijeme raditi Micro Tese i moja priprema (to sam ga pitala iz razloga što je nama teško uskladiti slobodne dane i odmore) i rekao mi je da ukoliko žena neće da koristi medikamente prije nego što se vidi ima li spermića kod muškarca ili ako postoji neki drugi razlog da se ne može u isto vrijeme uraditi, uradi se Micro Tese, nađeni materijal se zamrzne i onda se priprema žena i radi vantjelesna. Možda je tako rekao Anaitomi2 jer je u svakom slučaju bolje raditi sa svježom spermom a ne smrznutom..

Anaitomi2, šta ste vi imali od nalaza i kakvi su vam bili? Jesu li zahtjevali da se kod njih uradi spermogram?

Sos, poslali su mi mail iz one firme što je Anaši rekla da kontaktiramo za ArginMax, ne rade isporuku u BiH, pokušat ću da vidim mogu li naručiti preko ebay, pa ako nešto skontam javit ću...

----------


## anaitomi2

abani76 rekli su i nama odgovara da radimo u isto vrijeme baš zbog kvalitete sperme... za spermiogram nam još nisu ništa rekli sad uzimamo prvo tu terapiju pa nakon mj dana šaljemo nalaze a sad dali će oni raditi spermiogram za to neznam ali mi ćemo svakako zahtjevat da se napravi pošto ćemo zajedno biti tamo 10 dana prije operacije.. od nalaza smo imali 3 spermiograma,kompletna krvna slika,kariogram,y-mikrodelecija,test na hiv,markeri na hepatitis,inhibin b,prolactin,tsh,fsh,lh, ultrazvuk testisa,HbA1c to su nalazi od mm nalazi su standard fsh visok a tsh malo ispod granice,na kariogramu je utvrđen  Klinefelterov sidrom, inhibin B 12,2 ostalo je ok ja sam imala nalaze kks,krvnu grupu,ekg,papa test, DHEA-s,hormone štitnjače,progesteron,estradiol,lh,fsh,prolaktin i testosteron,obrise na cerviksa-na HPV niskog i visokog rizika,na chlamydiu,bakteriološki aerobno,ureaplasma urealyticum i mycoplasma hominis to su nalazi od mene i za sada je sve u najboljem redu

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi2, hvala ti puno na odgovoru, izvini što sam te namučila, trebalo je ovo sve napisati, srce si  :Kiss: . Vi imate baš sve nalaze, mi nemamo pola od toga, a imamo i samo dva spermograma koji su iz BiH, pa su nam rekli da uradimo kod njih spermogram...Odakle ste vi (pitam radi injekcija što vam trebaju da vidim može li se šta uraditi po tom pitanju, jer sam ja iz Sarajeva). Pozzz i želim ti od srca da slijedeće godine budeš na onom ljepšem forumu  :Smile:

----------


## anaitomi2

draga aboni76 nije mi problem napisati ako mogu nekom pomoći, mi smo pola nalaza napravili na svoju ruku tj čitajući ovaj forum i tuđa iskustva. Mi smo iz Hrvatske (ZG) a CHORIOMON smo kupili u Sarajevu u  ljekarni Delfini i onoj odmah pokraj tamo di je konzum ,čini nam se puno jeftiniji a ni neznam dali tog ima kod nas još nisam stigla otiči ili nazvati ljekarne. Za sada imamo za 6 injekcija a treba nam svakako 12 znači još 6 kom (u ljekarnama u Sarajevu nisu više imali trebali smo naručiti i pričekati dva tri dana ali mi smo se nažalost morali vratiti) Dali je moguće to poštom poslati u slučaju da toga nema kod nas ?
 p.s od kad je ova godina počela nekako imamo osijećaj da bi nam ova godina mogla biti uspiješna  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Aniatomi2 šaljem pp

----------


## aboni76

Aniatomi2 isprazni inbox  ne može ti se poslati poruka

----------


## anaitomi2

jesam

----------


## sos15

Juče je mm ponovo radio nalaze i došlo je do malog pomaka  :Bouncing: ! FSH se snizio za 0.8. Znam da to nije neko posebno poboljšanje, ali meni je dovoljno za slavlje. Testosteron mu se povećao, još nije u referentnim vrijednostima, ali opet  došlo je do napretka. Ne znam i dalje da li je to od onih smokvi, ali mi definitivno nastavljamo s tom terapijom.
S druge strane, radili smo jetrene probe i AST i ALT su kod mm duplo više od noramlnih :Evil or Very Mad: ! Da li je neko s tim imao problema? Ima li to ikakve veze sa azoo?

----------


## 888

sos15, naš doktor urolog je rekao mom mužu bilo di dobro primate injekcije za povećanje testosterona a kod mog muža je 14, al sve je ostalo na tome 
a ostali sa kojima sam razgovarala, koji se nešto razumju, sve govore jedino hormonska terapija da se spermatogeneza pokrene i počne stvarat 
sad pije tablete sper hop pa ništa ne poduzimamo, a i ove tablete utječu na testosteron i na njegovo povećanje

----------


## sos15

> sos15, naš doktor urolog je rekao mom mužu bilo di dobro primate injekcije za povećanje testosterona a kod mog muža je 14, al sve je ostalo na tome 
> a ostali sa kojima sam razgovarala, koji se nešto razumju, sve govore jedino hormonska terapija da se spermatogeneza pokrene i počne stvarat 
> sad pije tablete sper hop pa ništa ne poduzimamo, a i ove tablete utječu na testosteron i na njegovo povećanje


Kod nas je FSH dosta viši  - 19.8, ali ja se nadam da će on opadati. Niko od doktora nam nije rekao da uzimamo nešto od injekcija, a ja se bojim bilo šta raditi na svoju ruku. Vidjećemo šta će reći doktori u Bahceci, čim mognemo zbog posla, otićemo kod njih na konsultacije. Jedva čekam da počnemo nešto konkretno raditi, mrzim čekanje :Evil or Very Mad: 
Stvarno se divim svim parovima koji s ovim vode bitku po par godina, mene je ovo već sludilo, nekad mislim da nemam snage za boriti se s tim.

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima!!!
urolog je rekao mm da napravi nalaz fruktoze u ejakulatu... zna li netko gdje se to u hrvatskoj može napraviti i ima li kakvih iskustava???
osim toga radio je uzv testisa, trus prostate i još treba kariotip...hormoni su mu ok..

----------


## Sanja79

Moje je mišljenje da se ne bi smjelo ništa raditi na svoju ruku, jer su hormoni jako delikatni. I utiču ne samo na spermatogenezu, već i na zdravlje uopšte. Npr. smanjenje testosterona može tokom godina dovesti do slabljenja kostiju, tanjenja krvnih žila, nekontrolisanog debljanja, ginekomastije, itd. Nije to isto kao kad imaš manjak nekog vitamina ili minerala u organizmu, pa odeš u apoteku i kupiš multivitaminski pripravak. 
Smokve i masl. ulje je ok, tu nema ništa loše (osim debljanja). 
A, nakon svih ovih godina i doktora, došla sam do zaključka da nema rješenja za ljude koji imaju problema sa azoospermijom zbog disbalansa hormona. Doktori ne liječe neplodnost, već preskaču uzrok i tretman da dođu do oplodnje. I za to nam daju vrlo, vrlo, vrlo male šanse, na žalost. Pri tome ne razmišljaju da li će tom hormonalnom terapijom narušiti nešto drugo u organizmu. Ne bih nikoga da obeshrabrim, ali tako je. Playing against all odds. I zato treba živaca, ali treba i voditi ispunjen život. Da ti to ne bude jedina želja na spisku, već prva od mnogih.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> pozdravi svima!!!
> urolog je rekao mm da napravi nalaz fruktoze u ejakulatu... zna li netko gdje se to u hrvatskoj može napraviti i ima li kakvih iskustava???
> osim toga radio je uzv testisa, trus prostate i još treba kariotip...hormoni su mu ok..


hej draga, mi smo iz Hrvatske, mm je dosad radio 2 sg, oba u Osijeku i na svakom je pisalo vrijednost fruktoze, citrata i cinka, referentna vrijednost i stanje u ejakulatu, kod mm je sve bilo u granicama ali pri donjoj granici. sretno! :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

I mislim da sam pročitala negdje, da ukoliko je manjak fruktoze da to ukazuje na nepostojanje sjemenih kanalića ili tako nešto?! Znači da bi to onda bila opstruktivna azoo, ima spermića ali pošto nema kanalića nemogu izaći van? Ili griješim.. Uglavnom kod mm je to ok, znači da nije op. vjerojatno..

----------


## 888

ne bi mi radili ništa na svoju ruku, pogotovo kad su hormoni u pitanju.   ni doktor naš nema s tim iskustva, on nam je  samo predložio ali i reko da se nebi usudio pošto nije to dosad radio.   a i kad bi radili ovo sa injekcijama reko na je da bi pratili stalno i nalaze hormona.
ne znam više nismo pametni, tražimo riješenje al ko da smo u začaranom krugu i vrtimo se na jednom mjestu  :Sad:

----------


## 888

ne bi mi radili ništa na svoju ruku, pogotovo kad su hormoni u pitanju.   ni doktor naš nema s tim iskustva, on nam je  samo predložio ali i reko da se nebi usudio pošto nije to dosad radio.   a i kad bi radili ovo sa injekcijama reko na je da bi pratili stalno i nalaze hormona.
ne znam više nismo pametni, tražimo riješenje al ko da smo u začaranom krugu i vrtimo se na jednom mjestu  :Sad: 
a doktor je predlagao povećanje testosterona, u muža je 14 a gornja granica je 28

----------


## Sanja79

MM su tražili da radi free-testosteron jer on bolje prikaže stanje. Inače mu je testosteron (obični) dobar, ali ovaj slobodni je jako nizak. I na osnovu toga je endokrinolog dao injekcije testosterona. I da, prije toga je uradio hrpu testova (te na dijabetes, te kompletne hormone, te uzv unutrašnjih organa, itd.) Ali to nema nikakve veze sa plodnošću. Koliko mi je poznato, za to je FSH glavni pokazatelj. Pa opet ljudi uspjevaju i sa visokim FSH. Nemam pojma.
 Ja bih samo voljela da to neko pošteno ispita. I da kaže decidno: ovo prouzrokuje to i to, i zato nema ili ima lijeka. Za nekoliko godina naučnici će napraviti spermiće iz matičnih stanica pa će onda taj problem zaobići. Za nas će tada biti kasno, ali se nadam da će to uspjeti zbog budućih azoo parova.

----------


## ledena

lijep pozdrav svima!nova sam ovdje.vec danima razmisljam kako da pocnem,pa cu ovako.mom suprugu su kao malom deckicu od 1.5 god pokusali obaviti operaciju bruha.i kako je zavrsilo.jedan testis odstranjen,drugi je kao bio u redu.drugi dan je doslo do ukljestenja i pokusaja spustanja.i kao,sve ce biti u redu.danas moj suprug jedan testis nema,drugi nema nikakvu funkciju jer,eto, 0 spermica zauvijek,nema ni 1 jedini spermic.nigdje.i sada me zanima,ima li itko slicnu situaciju?svjesna sma da ce to biti umjetna sa donorom.zanima me sta nas ceka.

ipak ja ima 36 god,nemam ja previse vremena,svjesna sam.ovo sma tako grubo rekla...isprika ako sma fulala topic,ali morala sam od negdje krenuti

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> lijep pozdrav svima!nova sam ovdje.vec danima razmisljam kako da pocnem,pa cu ovako.mom suprugu su kao malom deckicu od 1.5 god pokusali obaviti operaciju bruha.i kako je zavrsilo.jedan testis odstranjen,drugi je kao bio u redu.drugi dan je doslo do ukljestenja i pokusaja spustanja.i kao,sve ce biti u redu.danas moj suprug jedan testis nema,drugi nema nikakvu funkciju jer,eto, 0 spermica zauvijek,nema ni 1 jedini spermic.nigdje.i sada me zanima,ima li itko slicnu situaciju?svjesna sma da ce to biti umjetna sa donorom.zanima me sta nas ceka.
> 
> ipak ja ima 36 god,nemam ja previse vremena,svjesna sam.ovo sma tako grubo rekla...isprika ako sma fulala topic,ali morala sam od negdje krenuti


*ledena* dobrodošla, žao mi je zbog tvog muža. :Love:  Jeste već radili biopsiju testisa kad znate da nema nigdje?
Neznam kad će kod nas početi raditi s donorom, možda su već i počeli ?! Nama to nije opcija pa se ne raspitujem o tome. Znam da neki idu u Prag, javit će ti se cure sigurno. Želim vam svu sreću da što pije dođete do bebice!  :Smile:  Ja sam ti isto iz Slavonije pa ako šta trebaš javi se na pp. Baš me zanima odakle si? Bože, sve nas je više na ovom topicu.

----------


## Rominka

Ledena zelim da sto prije odes s trbuhom do zuba  :Wink:  u hr jos nemas opciju donora, a i cisto sumnjam da ce ikada zaziviti s obzirom na prijedlog novog zakona o neanonimnosti. Najbliza, najjednostavnija i najpovoljnija opcija donora je Ceska gdje je to izuzetno dobro regulirano. Uglavnom se vrtimo oko dvije klinike - Pronatal  i PFC. Imas opciju samofinanciranja, i pokusati sa HZZO-om, sto mozda iziskuje ( citaj sigurno  :Wink: ) malo muke oko skupljanja papira, ali ipak plate put, lijekove i postupak sto je veliko olaksanje kucnom budzetu. Slobodno pitaj sto god te interesira.

----------


## Natasa73

Pozdrav svima i poruka za sos15

Draga moja, sos15, treba biti jako obazriv sa unosenjem lijekova jer kao sto nam je svima poznato sve prolazi kroz jetru.Ona je laboratorija naseg organizma.
Slazem se sa Sanjom79.
Na zalost, vrlo dobro znam kakav je problem azoo, jer smo se dugo sa tim borili.Mi nismo uspjeli, a sve smo probali.Dotakli  smo nebo sto se tice svega.Svega sto zvanicna medicina moze trenutno.
Vama ostalima zelim sve najbolje.








> Ledena zelim da sto prije odes s trbuhom do zuba  u hr jos nemas opciju donora, a i cisto sumnjam da ce ikada zaziviti s obzirom na prijedlog novog zakona o neanonimnosti. Najbliza, najjednostavnija i najpovoljnija opcija donora je Ceska gdje je to izuzetno dobro regulirano. Uglavnom se vrtimo oko dvije klinike - Pronatal i PFC. Imas opciju samofinanciranja, i pokusati sa HZZO-om, sto mozda iziskuje ( citaj sigurno ) malo muke oko skupljanja papira, ali ipak plate put, lijekove i postupak sto je veliko olaksanje kucnom budzetu. Slobodno pitaj sto god te interesira.

----------


## sos15

[QUOTE=Natasa73;2181233]Pozdrav svima i poruka za sos15

Draga moja, sos15, treba biti jako obazriv sa unosenjem lijekova jer kao sto nam je svima poznato sve prolazi kroz jetru.Ona je laboratorija naseg organizma.
Slazem se sa Sanjom79.
Na zalost, vrlo dobro znam kakav je problem azoo, jer smo se dugo sa tim borili.Mi nismo uspjeli, a sve smo probali.Dotakli  smo nebo sto se tice svega.Svega sto zvanicna medicina moze trenutno.
Vama ostalima zelim sve najbolje.

Nataša73,

Znam ja da lijekovi mogu naštetiti ako nisi obazriv s njima, ali mene najviše brine što mm nije pio ništa od lijekova, izuzev Letroxa za štitnu, a što se tiče azoo on je samo uzimao smokve u maslinovom ulju i kad sam to rekla endokrinologu, rekla je da mu to može samo pomoći jer je i jedno i drugo bogato vitaminom D1, a AST i ALT mogu biti visoki zbog nedostatka tog vitamina. Sad ćemo ići kod gastroenterologa, pa ćemo vidjeti šta će on reći. Bojim se i da počne s nekom terapijom za azoo (ako takva uopšte postoji) da mu ne bi pogoršalo ovo s jetrom.

----------


## kameleon

> hej draga, mi smo iz Hrvatske, mm je dosad radio 2 sg, oba u Osijeku i na svakom je pisalo vrijednost fruktoze, citrata i cinka, referentna vrijednost i stanje u ejakulatu, kod mm je sve bilo u granicama ali pri donjoj granici. sretno!


hvala na odgovoru, našla sam da se taj nalaz radi u privatnim labaratorijima, zanimalo me da li se može ići i preko uputnice, jer je urolog u rijeci koji je rekao da obavi taj nalaz mm rekao da u ri to ne rade...
gdje se vi lječite, i da li je tm već bio na punciji???
mi smo na kbc rijeka, a urolog sa rebra je preporučio punkciju, ali ništa dok novi zakon koji omogućuje oplodnju 12js ne stupi na snagu...pitam se da li će se to ikad dogoditi!?!?!?!
puno puno pozdrava i sreće svima u postupcima!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

kameleon mi se liječimo na VV, u biti ne liječimo se još, tek smo krenili, ja sam obavila svoje, sad čekamo da mm krene, naručen je u 8.mj kod androloga pa ćemo vidjeti. Nije još radio punkciju, dosad je napravio dva spermiograma u Osijeku, vadio hormone isto tamo i UZV i CD testisa u Vk. Hvala i vama puno sreće!!!

----------


## florjan

Aboni 76 poslao sam PP ali može i ovdje odgovor, ili netko drugi ako ima informaciju, koliko dugo uzimati i koju dnevnu dozu ArginMAxa for Men, preporuka na ambalaži je 6kom dnevno, pakiranje od Biotecha je 90kom (znaći 15 dana u toj dozi). Kolko sam shvatio ovaj dodatak prehrani je za povećanje prokrvljenosti a i ima otalih vitaminskih dodataka koji se uvijek spominju kod Azoo, znači nemože štetiti, jel ga netko već uzima i vidi li ikakve promjene.

Hvala svima

Poz

----------


## aboni76

Meni je doktor rekao da uzima jednu dnevno, 3 mjeseca, ali mi nije pokazao ArginMax od Biotecha nego ovaj http://www.arginmax.com/natural-male-enhancement.php. Pošto nisam u BiH mogla naći od Biotecha ArginMax, a iz Hrv ne šalju, naručit ću danas preko e-buya ovaj što mi je doktor rekao, pa valjda će brzo doći...Pozzz

----------


## ledena

evo me opet.napokon mogu sa nekime na ovome svijetu otvoreno razgovarati.godinu dana je trebalo da moj muz prihvati stanje.jbg,razumijem ga.e sad,biopsija,punkcija...otvoren razgovor sa urologom je tekao ovako-nemojte se nadati previse.ustedit cete i zivaca i novaca,a najvaznije i vremena.operacija je ucinila ogromnu stetu,tesko da ce biti kvalitetnog materijala.sada su godisnji i cekamo kraj 8 mj.,pa da vidimo sta ce biti dalje.kod mene sve nalazi uredni,barem to.vjerujem ipak u neku pozitivu,pa makar morali ici i na kraj svijeta

----------


## aboni76

Mm radio juče u Bahceciju spermogram, opet sve nule, bio kod doktora, kaže da uzima 3 sedmice Argin Max i da ponovi spermogram, ako ne nađu ništa onda Micro Tese....Pozz svima i dobrodošlica novim članovima...

----------


## Rominka

Joj cure, ja sam skepticna o tom Agrin Maxu. Jer kako to da samo oni to preporucuju i nitko drugi? Iako kad se dam nekom doktoru u ruke, vjerujem mu no i propitujem stalno. O tom, kao lijeku, slabo govore pa me cudi da oni to forsiraju kao rjesenje kod azoo... Nadam se da ce me razuvjeriti. 
Mi jos cekamo mikrodelecije da upotpunimo sliku prije biopsije ako nam je nalazi dozvole. 
Ledena, gdje ste sve to obavljali. Oprosti ako si vec pisala.

----------


## florjan

Rominka, moje mišljenje o ArginMaxu je da ne može škoditi, pogotovo u ovoj dozi 1 tbl. dnevno (na kutiji je preporuka 6 tbl. dnevno) i k tome je dodatak prehrani. Koliko sam shvatio iz opisa na stranicama proizvođača prvenstveno utiče na cirkulaciju "tamo dolje", a u sastavu ima vitamine i minerale iz onih čini mi se američkih preporuka vitaminske terapije koja je ranije tu spomenuta
Vitamin C					1000 mg					
vitamin E					400 iu	
Folna kiselina				800 mcg
Selen						100-800 mcg
Zinc						60 mg
L-carnitin					2g
acetil L-carnitin				1g
L-arginin					4g
vitamin B12					300 mcg

osim ovog L-carnitina i to sve drugo u manjim dozama pa mislim da ne može štetiti, ko zna možda ova kombinacija bolje funkcionira, vjerujem da ne bi preporučivali da nisu imali pozitivnih rezultata, ili se možda varam ?!?

Vaša mišljenja ?!?

Pozdrav

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Neznam ja sam isto skeptična što se tiče tih ddodataka prehrani, pa uglavnom smo mi to svi već probali, samo od drugih proizvođača..ja mislim da to nemože baš pomoći kod neop. azoo., neznam možda griješim..nije loše probati, bitno da ne utječe na hormone, da se nebi još više poremetili, a sad.. Florjan jesi ti to nabavio?I gdje ako jesi? pozz

----------


## florjan

Jesam nabavio sam i prije dva dana počeo uzimati, kupio sam u Systems Importu na Knežiji kod sasvkog mosta (http://www.systems-import.hr/list_pr...Child=3&Page=2) od Biotecha sastav je potpuno isti kao i ovaj iz gornjeg linka. I ja sam probao ovu foru sa vitaminima koju sam gore spomenuo, čaj od g. Tešića, propolis ... ali mislim da ne može štetiti i nadam se da može dati veće šanse na TESE ili MicroTESE. 

Poz

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nije ni skupo, morat ću vidjet s mm da uzmemo. Sretno!

----------


## Rominka

moje mišljenje....da je lijek bio bi u opticaju. treba paziti da to ne smrda hormone, posebice estrogen što zna biti posljedica takvih suplemenata. da ima lijeka za azo već bi dobivali. ovako, meni to izgleda lovljenje za slamke. kako ce neki suplementi potaknuti nešto čega nema? i još k tome, u tri tjedna su im rekli da naprave novi spermiogram?! zar u tome ne vidite nelogičnost? pa znamo koliko treba za obnonovu..ne znam, i dalje sam skeptična. no ako bilo tko uspije, a nadam se da hoće, bit ću jako sretna.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

to je i meni sumnjivo, sve se bojim da nije neki dogovor proizvođača s bolnicom, neznam, nebi bilo prvi put da čujem tako šta, ipak oni zarađuju na nama...
Rominka, aj kad si tu da te pitam, kako da stavim onaj link za letak u mail-istine i laži o MPO?

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam ga preko fejsa dilala. Kopi-pejst mozda?  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Ja sam ga preko fejsa dilala. Kopi-pejst mozda?


Rješila sam, skinila sam si na komp pa priložila kao datoteku! Nije htjelo copy-paste.

----------


## aboni76

> moje mišljenje....da je lijek bio bi u opticaju. treba paziti da to ne smrda hormone, posebice estrogen što zna biti posljedica takvih suplemenata. da ima lijeka za azo već bi dobivali. ovako, meni to izgleda lovljenje za slamke. kako ce neki suplementi potaknuti nešto čega nema? i još k tome, u tri tjedna su im rekli da naprave novi spermiogram?! zar u tome ne vidite nelogičnost? pa znamo koliko treba za obnonovu..ne znam, i dalje sam skeptična. no ako bilo tko uspije, a nadam se da hoće, bit ću jako sretna.


I meni je čudno što mu je rekao da ponovi spermogram samo nakon 3 sedmice...Ne znam, možda je on to nama propisao radi drugog spermograma, probat ćemo, kao što florijan reče, u pitanju su vitamini pa ne može škoditi, mada sam ja poslije ovog juče spermograma izgubila svaku nadu....Nadam se da će uskoro vratiti...Pozzz svima

----------


## marijakr

Pozdrav! Moj suprug ima azzo. Mene su stimulirali ali nisu punktirali kad kod supruga biopsiom nisu nasli nista makar su svi nalazi bili uredni osim spermiograma naravno. Probali smo sad caj od casnih sestatara iz banje luke i tetapiju sa smokvama. Mene sad zanima jel ima tko da je uspio alternativnom medicinom nesto popraviti. Moj suprug ima sve nalaze dobre pa ne razumijem zasto nista nema a niko nam to od lijecnika nije ni pokusal objasniti

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Pozdrav! Moj suprug ima azzo. Mene su stimulirali ali nisu punktirali kad kod supruga biopsiom nisu nasli nista makar su svi nalazi bili uredni osim spermiograma naravno. Probali smo sad caj od casnih sestatara iz banje luke i tetapiju sa smokvama. Mene sad zanima jel ima tko da je uspio alternativnom medicinom nesto popraviti. Moj suprug ima sve nalaze dobre pa ne razumijem zasto nista nema a niko nam to od lijecnika nije ni pokusal objasniti


 pozz marijakr, a kakvi su hormoni kod tm? Vididm da si napisala da ste probali terapiju sa smokvama, jel to ono smokve u maslinovom ulju? Ja razmišljam da to napravim mm, njemu je FSH povišen.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Jeste li radili mikrodeleciju y kromosoma i kariogram? Liječnici nisu ništa pokušali objasniti jer ni sami ne znaju, a što se tiče alternativne medicine, MM je išao i kod Domančića na bioenergiju, i pio čajeve dr. Mije i fitologa Tešića, i piskavicu i razne vitamine i Tribestan i ništa nije pomoglo. Jedino, kad je prvi put uzimao terapiju fitologa Tešića koja traje tri mjeseca, nakon toga su mu našli jedan pokretni i jedan nepokretni spermij u ejakulatu, što je jako neobično jer smo nakon toga doznali da ima mikrodeleciju y kromosoma, dakle problem je genetski i po svim pravilima spermatogeneze uopće ne bi trebalo biti. Nakon tog nalaza, mi smo bili oduševljeni, a androlog je samo odmahnuo rukom i rekao da to nije ništa. Eto, toliko o entuzijazmu i razočaranjima.

----------


## anaši1507

> Jeste li radili mikrodeleciju y kromosoma i kariogram? Liječnici nisu ništa pokušali objasniti jer ni sami ne znaju, a što se tiče alternativne medicine, MM je išao i kod Domančića na bioenergiju, i pio čajeve dr. Mije i fitologa Tešića, i piskavicu i razne vitamine i Tribestan i ništa nije pomoglo. Jedino, kad je prvi put uzimao terapiju fitologa Tešića koja traje tri mjeseca, nakon toga su mu našli jedan pokretni i jedan nepokretni spermij u ejakulatu, što je jako neobično jer smo nakon toga doznali da ima mikrodeleciju y kromosoma, dakle problem je genetski i po svim pravilima spermatogeneze uopće ne bi trebalo biti. Nakon tog nalaza, mi smo bili oduševljeni, a androlog je samo odmahnuo rukom i rekao da to nije ništa. Eto, toliko o entuzijazmu i razočaranjima.



možeš li nam dati broj Tešića? kakva je to njegova terapija?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Anaši, mislim da sam na ovom forumu čitala o Tešiću i iskreno nevjerujem mu baš. Ima dosta o njemu na forumu Serbian caffe.. Kažu da svima daje iste čajeve, tj. terapije(med i ocat, propolis, matična mliječ), a čajevi su mislim od zdravca, matičnjaka i još jedan, možda kadulja. Naplati 300 eura, a sve to možeš kupiti za nekih 200-300 kn, možda i manje. Od mog muža bratić i njegova žena su uzimali tu terapiju, njemu su bili jako spori spermići i nakon mjesec dana terapije ona je ostala trudna, ali su i prestali pušiti oboje i on prestao piti alkohol. Neznam koliko su bili u braku, dugo, i s prvom ženom je bio par godina i nisu imali djece, rastali se. Sad, dali je ta terapija pomogla, možda je u njegovom slučaju, ali kod azoo, sumnjam da to može pomoći.
Normalno, ništa ne škodi probati, kao ni vitamine, ali bolje se raspitaj koja je točno terapija i kako se pije pa si kupi sama.

----------


## anaši1507

> Anaši, mislim da sam na ovom forumu čitala o Tešiću i iskreno nevjerujem mu baš. Ima dosta o njemu na forumu Serbian caffe.. Kažu da svima daje iste čajeve, tj. terapije(med i ocat, propolis, matična mliječ), a čajevi su mislim od zdravca, matičnjaka i još jedan, možda kadulja. Naplati 300 eura, a sve to možeš kupiti za nekih 200-300 kn, možda i manje. Od mog muža bratić i njegova žena su uzimali tu terapiju, njemu su bili jako spori spermići i nakon mjesec dana terapije ona je ostala trudna, ali su i prestali pušiti oboje i on prestao piti alkohol. Neznam koliko su bili u braku, dugo, i s prvom ženom je bio par godina i nisu imali djece, rastali se. Sad, dali je ta terapija pomogla, možda je u njegovom slučaju, ali kod azoo, sumnjam da to može pomoći.
> Normalno, ništa ne škodi probati, kao ni vitamine, ali bolje se raspitaj koja je točno terapija i kako se pije pa si kupi sama.


hvala ti draga  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sad sam vidjela da je kod vas dijagnoza OAT, onda vjerojatno ima više šanse da se popravi stanje s tom terapijom.
Evo našla sam terapiju.
Ujutro se pije čaj od kadulje 2dcl (salvia officinalis) (dvije zličice čaja preliti sa 2 dcl kipuće vode)
Popodne čaj od zdravca 2dcl (Geranium robetrianum)(isto)
Navečer čaj od matičnjaka 2dcl (Melissa officinalis)(isto)

Kapi propolisa (koje morate držati u hladnjaku) 3x5kapi
Matična mliječ 2 plastične zlice dnevno polako polizati (a možete i pocuclati tableticu). Znači jedna ujutro, jedna popodne ili navečer.

Navečer jos 2 kašike meda i 2 kašike jabučnog octa pomiješati u 2 dcl vode i popiti.

----------


## marijakr

Mi smo od hormna radili fsh i testestoron i to je ok,izgled ok,uz ok,mikrodelicije ok i svi su midlili da sjemena ima a kad ono nema nis. Mi imamo bebu iz donorske sperme al sam misla da mozda mozemo nesto probat. Ja sam to sad tek napravila,sad cekam 40 dana pa ce pocet to jest a caj od casnih iz banja luke smo poceli jucer.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Sad sam vidjela da je kod vas dijagnoza OAT, onda vjerojatno ima više šanse da se popravi stanje s tom terapijom.
> Evo našla sam terapiju.
> Ujutro se pije čaj od kadulje 2dcl (salvia officinalis) (dvije zličice čaja preliti sa 2 dcl kipuće vode)
> Popodne čaj od zdravca 2dcl (Geranium robetrianum)(isto)
> Navečer čaj od matičnjaka 2dcl (Melissa officinalis)(isto)
> 
> Kapi propolisa (koje morate držati u hladnjaku) 3x5kapi
> Matična mliječ 2 plastične zlice dnevno polako polizati (a možete i pocuclati tableticu). Znači jedna ujutro, jedna popodne ili navečer.
> 
> Navečer jos 2 kašike meda i 2 kašike jabučnog octa pomiješati u 2 dcl vode i popiti.


Da, to je ta terapija i istina je da čajeve možete kupiti i sami i vrlo su jeftini, između 10 i 20 kn jedno pakiranje, ali fora i jest u toj njegovoj matičnoj mliječi. Naime, prava matična mliječ je jako skupa, a ako se dobro sjećam dobije se 6 malih teglica, a da to idete bilo gdje kupovati, isto biste toliko platili. Tabletice ne mogu zamijeniti pravu matičnu mliječ. Mislim da ta terapija može pomoći onima koji imaju blaži oblik neplodnosti, ali Tešić je za moj život imao jedan drugi pozitivan učinak koji mu nikad neću zaboraviti. Rekao je mom mužu da istog trena prestane pušiti i da zapali tek kada dobije dijete. Moj muž je  tada pušio preko 10 godina i ništa ga prije nije motiviralo da prestane pa ni to što sam ja nepušač. Kad je počeo uzimati tu terapiju, prestao je pušiti i sada ne puši već 4 godine. Eto, bar nešto od svega toga.

----------


## Rominka

Danci mozes naci pravu nerafiniranu maticnu mlijec po agrodestinacijama po cijeloj lijepoj nasoj i vjeruj mi da ni blizu neces potrositi koliko on trazi  :Wink:

----------


## anaši1507

> Sad sam vidjela da je kod vas dijagnoza OAT, onda vjerojatno ima više šanse da se popravi stanje s tom terapijom.
> Evo našla sam terapiju.
> Ujutro se pije čaj od kadulje 2dcl (salvia officinalis) (dvije zličice čaja preliti sa 2 dcl kipuće vode)
> Popodne čaj od zdravca 2dcl (Geranium robetrianum)(isto)
> Navečer čaj od matičnjaka 2dcl (Melissa officinalis)(isto)
> 
> Kapi propolisa (koje morate držati u hladnjaku) 3x5kapi
> Matična mliječ 2 plastične zlice dnevno polako polizati (a možete i pocuclati tableticu). Znači jedna ujutro, jedna popodne ili navečer.
> 
> Navečer jos 2 kašike meda i 2 kašike jabučnog octa pomiješati u 2 dcl vode i popiti.


hvala ti draga puuuuuuuuuuno

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Danči slažem se s tobom da je terapija bolja za blaže oblike neplodnosti. Ja bi voljela da mm prestane pušiti, dobro smanjio je stvarno dosta, ali nikako da prestane..čeka da mu doktor kaže. Nadam se da će mu reći!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

marijakr stvarno je čudno to kod tm, ponadaš se kad ono ništa. A jel radio inhibin b? Kažu da je on najbolji pokazatelj, sorry ako si već negdje napisala.
MM ima malo manje testise, uzv je ok, ali s obje strane su vene malčice proširene, tek u početku, tako da to nije moglo utjecati. To je vjerojatno jer radi po 10-12 sati na nogama. I taj FSH što je povišen, a testosteron mu je dobar. Jedino nam još nitko nije rekao zašto je estradiol duplo veći od gornje granice  :Mad:

----------


## aboni76

Je li neko od vas pokušavao ići kod bioenergičara, nešto razmišljam da probamo i to, pa me interesuje vaše mišljenje.....

----------


## ledena

draga alboni....sve 0 ostaju 0...nama su odmah rekli da nema smisla nista.ali opet,kod nas je specificna situacija...i sta bi taj argin max trebao od negdje materijalizirati spermice?kuzis?nemoj krivo shvatiti,ali prvi rezultati vec nakon 3 tj.....azoo je gadna dijagnoza.i nema gore od lazne nade...nadam se da ce se nekto javiti i pobiti sve moje sumnje...

----------


## ledena

bas to,spori spermici su jedno,a kada ih nema nesto sasvim drugo...

----------


## ledena

natipkala ja post,al puko net,pa sad ne znam dal je poslan...sorkac ak bude 2 posta :Wink: ..mi smo spermogram radili na obicnu uputnicu u nasickom labosu.ali kad imas citav niz nula kao rezultate,to nikako ne moze biti "a mozda" se nadje koji...0 je 0,i kod mm ostaje 0..a mm dolazi taman sa posla u 8mj.pa krcemo dalje.preporuka je bila  kod prof.jezeka..al ne ocekujemo bas neke optimisticne rezultate

----------


## anaitomi2

Draga aboni76 mi smo bili kod jednog bioenergetičara i to na preporuku od naših dobrih prijatelja koji su također pokušavali dobiti bebu 4 god (sa oboje je bilo sve u redu ) . Nakon tri posjeta njemu on ju je očistio kao od svih negativnih stresova,trauma i svega što je kroz život prolazila i nakon toga joj je rekao da će kroz dva mj ostati trudna i tako je zaista bilo. Ona kaže da ni sama nezna dali je to bilo zbog toga ili čista sreća da se sve tako poklopilo to nećemo saznati....  Mm je bio kod njega mislim da 4 puta također ga je očistio od svih tih stresova i svega kroz što ljudi prolaze kroz život i reko nam je da kroz 2 mj bi se nešto trebalo početi događati u testisima tih dva mj je počelo sad u 6 mj rekao je da  90 %  je siguran da će se nešto pronaći u testisima... E sad draga moja ja se čvrsto nadam da će nešto biti a više o tome ću ti znati reći u 9mj kad idemo u postupak...  Rekao je da je imao dosta iskustva sa takvim slučajevima i da svakodnevni stres kojeg nakupljamo u sebi također ima veliki utjecaj na sve to .....  Mi smo probali nemamo šta izgubiti kažu da od viška glava ne boli....

----------


## sos15

Nije mi namjera da dajem nekome lažnu nadu, ali kod mm je spermiogram pokazao sve nule, punkcijom takođe nije pronađeno ništa, već smo se spremali za mycrotese, i onda ga nagovorim da ode na još jedan spermiogram, i gle čuda, nađu dva spermatozoida. To ne mora ništa da znači, pogotovo što ih nismo imali mogućnost zalediti, ali našli smo ih kad smo izgubili svaku nadu. Posebno što su svi nalazi bili obeshrabrujući.
Aboni76, kod tm je već nađeno jednom materijala, ne odustajte i probajte sve u što vi vjerujete,, najvažnija je vjera.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ja ću izluditi, mm je na zadnjem spermoigramu nađen jedan nepravilan nepokretni, i odd tada je prošlo 4 mjeseca, tek za mjesec dana je naručen ponovno na sg i onda ko zna kad ćemo dobiti nalaze  :gaah:  A  baš me zanima hoće li ovaj put biti išta...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Jel zna netko jel ima kakav dobar bioenergetičar u Slavoniji?

----------


## aboni76

Ledena ne shvatam te krivo, znam koliko je teška dijagnoza, al vjerovatno svi mi se hvatamo za bilo kakvu slamku, pa se tako i ja uhvatila za nekoliko nepokretnih koje su našli na drugom spermogramu (ovo je bio treći), pa sve mislim možda im može nešto pomoći da se opet pojave....U pravu si za Argin Max, i meni je 3 sedmice malo, rekla sam sinoć mm, da nećemo ponavljati poslije 3 sedmice, nego ćemo sačekati 3 mjeseca, a u međuvremenu vidjet ću da odemo kod nekog bioenergičara, napravit ću mu smokve u maslinovom ulju (nisam do sada jer ih ne voli, ali kad sam  mu rekla za nalaz od sos, predomislio se, sos tnx  :Smile:  )...

Sos kada vi ponavljete spermogram, čini mi se da ste trebali ovih dana?

Anaitomi, nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati u devetom mjesecu  :Smile: 

U dobru i zlu, isto je bilo kod nas, samo je pisalo nekoliko....i mene to izluđuje....ma moramo ih natjerati da se pojave opet  :Smile: 

Cure hvala vam puno na savjetima, ohrabrenju, vaše mišljenje mi zaista puno znači  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi, jeste li nabavili injekcije?

----------


## sos15

Mi smo morali odgoditi odlazak u Sarajevo zbog posla :Evil or Very Mad:  Vjerovatno ćemo početkom avgusta. Sad meni nešto nije jasno. Ako spermatogeneza traje 72 dana, znači da spermiogram treba raditi svaka 2,5 mjeseca. Ali kako znam kad je počela? Hoću reći, ovulaciju možemo provjeriti ali ovo :Undecided: ?Kakav uticaj ima to što je spermiogram rađen određenog datuma? Zašto od tad računamo tih 72 dana?

----------


## aboni76

> Mi smo morali odgoditi odlazak u Sarajevo zbog posla Vjerovatno ćemo početkom avgusta. Sad meni nešto nije jasno. Ako spermatogeneza traje 72 dana, znači da spermiogram treba raditi svaka 2,5 mjeseca. Ali kako znam kad je počela? Hoću reći, ovulaciju možemo provjeriti ali ovo?Kakav uticaj ima to što je spermiogram rađen određenog datuma? Zašto od tad računamo tih 72 dana?


To sam se i ja pitala  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ledena

ja sam ovdje,izgleda ,najveci crnjak i pesimist...divim se vama svima sa tim pozitivnim vibrama.jos nisma ni krenula kak spada u sve to jer mm radi vani,pa dok on dodje svaka 3 mj...ma koma preteska...

u dobru i zlu--jos sam friska,pa jos ne mogu pp,shvatila sma da moram ispunit kvotu postanja za to..zanima me da li si bas iz os ili...?ja sam iz na

----------


## aboni76

[QUOTE=ledena;2186203]ja sam ovdje,izgleda ,najveci crnjak i pesimist...divim se vama svima sa tim pozitivnim vibrama.jos nisma ni krenula kak spada u sve to jer mm radi vani,pa dok on dodje svaka 3 mj...ma koma preteska...

Nisi sigurno jedina, imam i ja dana kada mi je sve crno, kada padnem na dno, kada pomislim da nikad neću biti mama, da nema nade, ali opet kažem sebi, hajmo probati sve, pa možda se desi čudo i uspijemo i sa ovom strašnom dijagnozom....Dobro ti nama došla, meni lično su ovaj forum i dobri ljudi koji su tu, jako puno pomogli....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ja sam iz okolice Vk, ma bit će to sve dobro, sve ćemo mi jednog dana biti mame, doći ćemo do djeteta na bilo koji način!!

----------


## marijakr

[QUOTE=u dobru i zlu;2184715]marijakr stvarno je čudno to kod tm, ponadaš se kad ono ništa. A jel radio inhibin b? Kažu da je on najbolji pokazatelj, sorry ako si već negdje napisala.
MM ima malo manje testise, uzv je ok, ali s obje strane su vene malčice proširene, tek u početku, tako da to nije moglo utjecati. To je vjerojatno jer radi po 10-12 sati na nogama. I taj FSH što je povišen, a testosteron mu je dobar.Jedino nam još nitko nije rekao zašto je estradiol duplo veći od gornje 


Nismo radilu taj inhibin,sta on pokaze? Mm isto puno stoji.

----------


## marijakr

Di ima taj bioenergicar i kolka je cijena po tretmanu?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

[QUOTE=marijakr;2186414]


> marijakr stvarno je čudno to kod tm, ponadaš se kad ono ništa. A jel radio inhibin b? Kažu da je on najbolji pokazatelj, sorry ako si već negdje napisala.
> MM ima malo manje testise, uzv je ok, ali s obje strane su vene malčice proširene, tek u početku, tako da to nije moglo utjecati. To je vjerojatno jer radi po 10-12 sati na nogama. I taj FSH što je povišen, a testosteron mu je dobar.Jedino nam još nitko nije rekao zašto je estradiol duplo veći od gornje 
> 
> 
> Nismo radilu taj inhibin,sta on pokaze? Mm isto puno stoji.


Inhibin b navodno kod žena pokazuje o radu jajnika, a kod muškaraca o radu testisa, koliko sam ja shvatila. Mislim da se proizvodi u testisima.Laički, ako nema njega nema ni spermića, nek me netko ispravi ako griješim. 
Mi isto nismo to još radili. Jel se to plaća ili se može preko uputnice, i gdje se može napraviti? Neznam jel se vadi isto iz krvi, kao i drugi hormoni?

----------


## sos15

[QUOTE=u dobru i zlu;2186673]


> Inhibin b navodno kod žena pokazuje o radu jajnika, a kod muškaraca o radu testisa, koliko sam ja shvatila. Mislim da se proizvodi u testisima.Laički, ako nema njega nema ni spermića, nek me netko ispravi ako griješim. 
> Mi isto nismo to još radili. Jel se to plaća ili se može preko uputnice, i gdje se može napraviti? Neznam jel se vadi isto iz krvi, kao i drugi hormoni?


Vadi se iz krvi. Ne znam kako u Hr ide, mi smo radili u BL privatno, a čula sam da se može i poslati uzorak krvi u Begrad u Helix lab.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

sos15 jel BL -  Banja Luka? Mislim da bi se trebalo moći u Zg, muž od jedne cure s drugog foruma je radio inhibin b, morat ću ju pitati gdje. Vi ste plaćali jel?

----------


## sos15

> sos15 jel BL -  Banja Luka? Mislim da bi se trebalo moći u Zg, muž od jedne cure s drugog foruma je radio inhibin b, morat ću ju pitati gdje. Vi ste plaćali jel?


Jeste Banja Luka, mi smo radili u MedicoS i platili 40 KM, nalaz smo čekali 5 dana. Nema logike da rade u Banjoj Luci, a ne rade u Zagrebu, samo sam ja kontaktirala jednu privatnu zagrebačku laboratoriju i bilo mi je preskupo. Ne mogu se sad sjetiti tačno koliko.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ma da sigurno rade, raspitat ću se, hvala ti!  :Wink:

----------


## ledena

u dobru i zlu.....nas urolog pocinje raditi za neka 2 tj..ako nije hica,ja ga ispitam i za to jer sam dogovorila dolazak bez mm.a on ce vjerovatno znat sta,gdje i kak inhibin b.inace ja njega uvijek na jedno pitanje docekam sa 15 podpitanja.otkud,zast,cemu sluzi,sve mene zanima.tak da cu ga skolski izresetat opet da utvrdimo gradivo

----------


## u dobru i zlu

može ledena, tako i treba, neće ti reći ako ne pitaš!
ja sam sad malo tražila po netu, našla sam da se radi u vinogradskoj(sestara milosrdnica), dođe nekih 300kn, neke cure su vadile krv u Osijeku pa slale poštom u Vinogradsku, poštarina nekih 50-tak kuna. Ja sam mislila da je to skuplje. Izgleda se ne može nigdje na uputnicu, al dobro, u privatnim laboratorijima je vjerojatno još skuplje. Otkud to da će te urolog primiti bez muža?

----------


## Rominka

U Vinogradskoj kosta 298 kn, nalaz salju mailom i postom kroz sest/sedam dana. Treba uputnica, ali se placa i to bez obzira na dopunsko. Kad dodjete tamo, odmah staviti uputnicu na salsteru u predvidjeno mjesto i onda cekate da vas zovu. To kazem da ne cekate dupli red kao mi  :Wink:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Di ima taj bioenergicar i kolka je cijena po tretmanu?


MM je prvo išao kod jedne bioenergetičarke u Zagrebu, bio je 4 puta i plaćao 200kn po tretmanu, a zatim smo bili zajedno u Sloveniji kod Domančića (on je najpoznatiji i najugledniji, pomaže mnogim sportašima kao npr. Ivanu Baliću). Njemu smo dali 100 eura, ali smo morali platiti smještaj u hotelu koji nas je koštao oko 400eura - za 4 dana, nije baš ni malo, ali imali smo puni pansion i doista smo se lijepo odmorili u Kranjskoj Gori. Uglavnom, najviše me pogodilo to što su nam rekli da nam sigurno mogu pomoći, a mi smo kasnije saznali da je problem genetski, dakle nikakva bioenergija ne pomaže. Mogli su nam to odmah reći jer oni to navodno znaju, ali očigledno su htjeli samo izvući lovu.
O tome koliko smo mi bili pozitivni govori i činjenica da smo sve isprobali i potrošili jako puno novaca, no nije nam žao jer se jednog dana nećemo gristi da smo nešto mogli, a nismo probali. Sada ne mogu reći da smo negativni. Jednostavno smo prihvatili činjenicu da nikad nećemo imati svoju biološku djecu i vjerujte mi, to je jedan veliki korak naprijed, kad to prihvatite, bit ćete puno mirniji i moći ćete razmišljati o nekim drugim opcijama da ostvarite svoje roditeljstvo. No, za sve to treba proći neko vrijeme, nama je trebalo skoro pet godina.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma joj ti bioenergičari, mojoj prijateljci je isto rekao Domančić da joj može pomoći kod začepljenih jajovoda i naravno da niš od tog, sve više da mislim da oni prodaju maglu da su stvarno tako dobri ne bi postojali redovi za čekanje u bolnicama na kojem god odjelu hoćeš

----------


## ledena

Otkud to da će te urolog primiti bez muža?
eh,sad...sreca u nesreci je kada ti je najbolji prijatelj urolog.zapravo,nije to nikakava privilegija.samo sto privatno nikada ne razgovaramo o tome,zato se ja najavim i trosim njegovo vrijeme za koje je placen.i sadrzajan razgovor bude.i cekam da pocne da radi,rijesi guzvu i ja uletim na 15 min sa salabahterom :Smile: .najveci problem je bio sa mm.nije htio god.dana ni pomaknut se.sam je vikao,idmeo odmah van,nece mene nitko vise zjb..i citave muke da mu dokazem da je bitna njegova dijagnoza na papiru.nije to restoran da dodjes i kazes dajte jednu inseminaciju za van.il sta ce nam vec reci.i od svega sam sa pocela umisljat da mi nece valjat nalaz sititnjace,da ce mi jajovodi bit zacepljeni.i ne znam sta jos...

----------


## anaitomi2

Bioenergetičar kod kojeg smo mi bili je iz Zg ali kroz ljeto je na moru mislim da na Krku. Mi smo plaćali prvo 400 kn to je cijena da ti on veli sve od čega se treba očistiti dali postoji mogućnost od nekog oboljenja koliko ti koji organ u postotku radi i prema tome ti određuje broj dolazaka nam je odredio 3 i plaćali smo 500 kn po dolasku.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ledena super i svaka čast, ja bi poludila čekajući toliko na zakazani termin, a može vam sve reći kad dođe kod vas na kavu! Hvala Bogu moj muž je razuman, on je još davno htio ići kod doktora, al ja nisam dala, htjela sam prvo ja sve obaviti, pa onda ako nebude išlo da ide on. Ja sam mislila da jedino mogu biti spori  :facepalm: . I kad smo saznali za azoo, dosta dobro je to podnio i rekao dobro šta sad, iz ove kože ne mogu, idemo dalje! Normalno da mu nije lako, ali sve za bebu! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ledena

mi u slavoniji smo nekak posebno zakinuti..ili mi se bar tako cini.sta god da treba,moras u osijek,a tamo,uf...a zagreb nam i nije bas na ruku,a sve je tamo.znaci,moram traziti slobodan dan,sto je u mojoj firmi "prekrasno"shvaceno.pa kolko kosta jedan odlazak samo...a da je to jedan odlazak...slijepo crijevo hrvatske..ne znam da li u os rade biopsiju i punkciju testisa?zna li tko?mada mi se cini da 0 bodova....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ledena ma kakvi, ne rade tamo ništa kompliciranije, već sam ja ispitala!
ma katastrofa, treba nam min. 100 eura za svaki put kad idemo u Zg, dobro je što mm radi kod privatnika i ddobar je s gazdom, pa može uvijek dobiti slobodan dan. A ja, šta reći, prošli tjedan sam bila ušla u uži krug za jedan posao, ali ga nisam dobila jer, eto ja ću MOŽDA ići na pomognutu oplodnju i ostati trudna, a to šefu ne odgovara, i kažem mu da imamo najteži oblik neplodnosti i da samo obavljamo pretrage, u tih godinu dana koliko traje zamjena sigurno neću ostati trudna, ali on svejedno neće. Prije će ostati trudna ta cura koju je primio. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ledena

draga moja u dobru i zlu,iskrenost je dvosjekli mac.mi zene smo zakinute od strane drustva kako god okrenes.ne znam kako ce to sve kod mene,jer sam sada vec sigurna da u kbo necu ni prismrditi.nemam razloga.i aj,sad nek nemam jos dodatni stres oko putovanja u zgb...i ono malo entuzijazma mi ode u 3 pm kad sve sto me ceka je smao borba.i to neizvjesna..

----------


## sos15

Kod mene opet loše vijesti :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Na današnjem spermiogramu sve OOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## ledena

> Kod mene opet loše vijesti
> 
> Na današnjem spermiogramu sve OOOOOOOOOO!


a jbg...nista,idemo dalje...zao mi sto i kod vas je stanje 0

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Cure iz Slavonije, ako vam to išta znači, ako ikad budete trebali noćenje u Zagrebu, moja vam je kuća otvorena. Imamo jednu sobu i jedan krevet viška (pogađate, to je dječja soba koja je za sada samo moja radna). Stanujemo relativno blizu VV, recimo 10 minuta autom, a to je za Zagreb blizu. Samo mi se javite porukom, zatim se čujemo telefonom i to je to. Mi smo suborci, moramo si pomagati.

I znajte da se i u Zagrebu biopsija radi samo u dijagnostičke svrhe, tj. još uvijek ne zaleđuju materijal, a za nas s azoospermijom to nema smisla.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*sos* žao mi je ... :Crying or Very sad: 
danijela hvala na ponudi  :Smile: , meni je jedna ženska rekla na drugom forumu da njen muž uskoro ide na biopsiju, mislim idući tjedan i da će mu zamrznuti ako nađu a radio je inhibin b i po njemu je u pitanju opstruktivna azoo, mislim da će mu na Merkuru raditi, a na VV postupak. Ta cura ide kod iste dr kod koje sam i ja na VV.

----------


## Rominka

Danci, biopsija se radi i zamrzava se. Odradjuje Merkur po uputnici androloga sa VV. Info je svjeze jer mi se spremamo. I mene je bilo strah da ne zaledjuju, ali sam mirnija sad kad znam da ipak zaledjuju. 
Sos, zao mi je, ali gurajte naprijed  :Wink:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

O, pa to je nešto novo :Smile:  Znam da se već dugo spremaju na zaleđivanje, ali to toliko dugo traje da smo mi već odustali. Mislim da ćemo se opet malo aktivirati. Rominka, obavezno se javite s dojmovima kad obavite biopsiju.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Kod mene opet loše vijesti
> 
> Na današnjem spermiogramu sve OOOOOOOOOO!


Draga, žao mi je, točno znam kako se osjećate, mi imamo barem desetak takvih nalaza.

Znaš kako kažu nogometaši, glavu gore, sutra je novi dan!

----------


## sos15

Najgore je što su na prethodnom spermiogramu našli dva nepokretna,pa sam se baš ponadala da ćemo napokon ući u postupak, kad ono opet ništa.
Da smo bar tad imali mogućnost da zamrznemo ta dva. Ljuta sam i na državu u kojoj živim i na sebe. Da smo bar tad otišli uraditi spermiogram negdje gdje mogu zamrznuti.
Sad mi ostaje samo nadati se da će ova terapija imati efekta.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Da, i nama su jednom našli jedan pokretni i jedan nepokretni. To je bilo samo jednom i poslije opet ništa. Što je najbolje od svega, nikom nije jasno kako su se i ta dva pojavila kad MM ima mikrodeleciju y-kromosoma, što smo naknadno saznali. .ebiga, loša sreća, loše zdravstvo, loše društveno uređenje i okruženje. Što je najbolje, oni su MM htjeli raditi biopsiju samo u dijagnostičke svrhe za što mi nismo htjeli ni čuti, raditi takvu operaciju samo radi dijagnoze-suludo!

----------


## sos15

> Da, i nama su jednom našli jedan pokretni i jedan nepokretni. To je bilo samo jednom i poslije opet ništa. Što je najbolje od svega, nikom nije jasno kako su se i ta dva pojavila kad MM ima mikrodeleciju y-kromosoma, što smo naknadno saznali. .ebiga, loša sreća, loše zdravstvo, loše društveno uređenje i okruženje. Što je najbolje, oni su MM htjeli raditi biopsiju samo u dijagnostičke svrhe za što mi nismo htjeli ni čuti, raditi takvu operaciju samo radi dijagnoze-suludo!


I mi smo dobili u par navarata takvu "ponudu". To smo automatski odbijali. Sad ćemo vidjeti hoće li ovaj Pregnyl išta odraditi, ako ne onda mycrotese. Iskreno, ja baš nisam neki veliki borac. Divim se ljudima koji godinama pokušavaju, meni se poslednja godina samo svela na azoo, sanjam po noći nalaze koje trebamo odraditi, od jutra samo ganjam po forumima i doktorima, to jednostavno više nisam ja. Druženje sam svela na minimum (baš ono što moram). Ne znam koliko ovako možemo izdržati. Da mi je smo znati ima li svrhe sve ovo.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nama su na zadnjem sg isto našli jedan nepokretan i ko zna hoće li ikad više!* Sos15* tako sam i sama, povukla sam se, neide mi se nigdje jer kod koga bih god htjela svi imaju djecu malu, nije to meni problem,meni je drago zbog njih, ali svi pitaju šta ima kod nas, kad idemo ponovo za Zg, pa krenu tješit bez povoda, kao ma bit će, znam ja jedan par, nisu dugo imali djecu....uvijek isto, tak da smo smanjili ta druženja i to ne planski, nego nesvjesno. Stvarno što ti kažeš, dan mi se svodid na forume i teme o azoo. 
*Danči* jel vi razmišljate o posvajanju?

----------


## 888

i u doalbru i zlo, nemaš mi šta pričat tako ti je kod svakoga od nas, mislim ja sam se našla u tvojoj priči..sve su mi prijateljice il trudne il imaju malu bebu il planiraju trudnoću..al ne mora značit da oni nemaju neki drugi križ u životu, možda se nama čini da je nekome savršeno i ide sve po redu u životu ali nije to tako
a vi ste mladi, a kad se tako povučemo samo možemo sebi naškoditi
mi smo razmišljali o posvojenju, zvala sam u Međugorje al to su procedure koje treba proć, i puno parova čeka na posvojenje
a ako su se pojavili nepokretni spermi jednom pojavit će se ponovo, možda ovaj sperm hop pomogne ja imam nade da hoće pa ga možete naručit i vi il hormonska terapija
ko zna kakve planove ima s nama dragi Bog   :Smile: 
samo nemoj padat u depresiju time samo odmažeš i svom mužu 
sve sam ja to prošla

----------


## 888

i u dobru i zlu oprosti što sam malo pobrkala slova u početku  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

888 hvala ti, nisam ja u depresiji, nisi me dobro shvatila, mene smeta što nas stalno svi ispituju o tome. Normalno da svi imaju problema, nikom život nije savršen.
Ja sam prihvatila to i idemo dalje, nemislimo mi osustati, al nam je posvojenje opcija, ako nebude nade. Ja koliko sam čitala na ovom forumu, ne djeluje mi tako komplicirano, samo treba biti uporan i često ih zvati.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure jel ima koja od vas kojoj je testosteron kod muža u normali, sad čitam na temi potpom. u Sarajevu, da muževi dobiju neke injekcije za poddizanje testosterona. MM je ukupni testosteron 28,32(ref. 9,3-35), a slobodni 42,07(ref.31-147 za muškarce od 20-39 god), to je dobro jel?

----------


## aboni76

> Cure jel ima koja od vas kojoj je testosteron kod muža u normali, sad čitam na temi potpom. u Sarajevu, da muževi dobiju neke injekcije za poddizanje testosterona. MM je ukupni testosteron 28,32(ref. 9,3-35), a slobodni 42,07(ref.31-147 za muškarce od 20-39 god), to je dobro jel?


Kod mm je dobar testosteron, s tim da mislim da je to ovaj ukupni, slobodni nije ni vadio, a doktor u Bahceciju nije spominjao da i to treba. Nama za sada nije dao ništa drugo da koristimo osim Argin Maxa.

----------


## aboni76

Zna li neko od vas koja je razlika između slobodnog i ukupnog testosterona i šta mislite da li bi mm trebao uraditi i nalaz slobodnog ako je ovaj ukupni dobar?

----------


## 888

i u dobru i zlu, kod mog muža testosteron je 13  a referentne vrijednosti su ( 5-30 ) to sam prepisala upravo sa nalaza. a za taj slobodni prvi put čujem ? 
testosteron je u granicama normale mislim, i doktri mu nisu ništa na to rekli jedino da bi se mogle uključit injekcije za povećanje testosterona al to je ostalo na tome?
jel tvoj muž puši cigarete?

----------


## ledena

slobodni testosteron je izraz koji koriste frikovi teretane,to sma od njih cula.to nest ima veze sa uzimanjem steroida,povecavaju to pa se nabija misicna masa...odgovor mi je totalno na razini vrtica.a steroidi povecavaju taj slobodni testosteron i onda postaju agresivniji i dlakaviji i tupavi.naravno,okruzena sam i takvim likovima.al steroidi dosta na kvalitetu sperme utjecu.tako je mm i dosao do nalaza za azoo.htio je poceti uzimati steroide,pa su mu preporucili da napravi spermogram.nista ni od steroida ni od spermica.
izgleda sam ja jedina ovdje u depri do ibera..al to vald moras past na dno dna da se polako dignes..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*888* neznam kakve veze ima slobodni testosteron, mom mužu je pisao na uputnici i izvadio ga je, vidjet ću sada na VV kad bude vadio hormone hoće li mu i njega vaditi. Vjerujem da je bitan nebi ga tražili da nije bitan. Malo ću proguglat. MM puši, al smanjio je dosta sada, kaže da će prestati skroz. Jel tvoj puši?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*aboni76* i* 888* jel kod vaših muževa opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo?

----------


## 888

kod mog muža ne neopstruktivna azoo

----------


## 888

neopstruktivna azoospermija i svi nalazi ok

----------


## DanijelaDanči

U dobru i zlu, da, mi od prvog trenutka znamo da nam je posvajanje opcija, ja sam i kao cura uvijek imala pozitivno mišljenje o tome i divila se ljudima koji su to napravili. Kao što reče 888 tko zna kakve planove s nama ima dragi Bog, ja mislim da samo posebni ljudi mogu imati toliko ljubavi i topline da odgajaju i podižu dijete koje biološki nije njihovo, iako naravno, nakon posvajanja postaje njihovo i vole ga kao što bi voljeli i vlastito biološko. Nije da ovo govorim da bih hvalila sebe ili vas druge koji ste na ovom topicu, ali čini mi se da su svi parovi koji ne mogu imati djece zapravo prekrasne osobe. Ja osobno poznajem još nekoliko parova koji nemaju djece, neki su i stariji i svi su tople i drage osobe. 
I ne samo da razmišljamo, nego smo upravo danas predali zamolbu i sada čekamo obradu, tj. procjenu podobnosti. Sada više neću pisati o tome jer to nije tema ovog topica, a koga zanima nešto više neka se prebaci na podforum posvajanje djeteta, tema ima puno korisnih informacija i puno toplih ljudskih priča. Te priče su nas samo ohrabrile u našoj želji za posvajanjem.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

U dobru i zlu i 888, sve smo mi to prošli, kao što sam već rekla mi za svoju dijagnozu znamo već pet godina, a u braku smo sedam. I meni je uvijek išlo na živce kad me počnu tješiti, ali nisu ljudi krivi, samo su needucirani, a osjećaju da moraju nešto reći. Ja im onda smireno objasnim da nisu sve dijagnoze iste i da se neki oblici neplodnosti vrlo lako liječe, a neki uopće ne. Iskreno, u tim razgovorima shvatila sam da većina ljudi pa čak i mladih nema pojma o vlastitom tijelu, o hormonima, o genetici i o tome kako funkcionira spolni sustav. Jedna moja poznanica, mlada cura s fakultetskom diplomom, rekla mi je da prvi put čuje o XX i XY kromosomima. A mojoj mami je sve to toliko apstraktno da uopće ništa više ne pita jer ništa ne razumije. 
Nas su isto ispitivali, ali mi bismo uvijek odgovorili nešto tipa: "Bit će kad Bog da." ili " To više ne ovisi o nama." Tko je pametan odmah sve skuži. Moram reći da smo bližim prijateljima i rodbini odmah sve rekli i da su nam oni podrška u svemu. Najvažnije je da se ničega ne sramite i da stoički podnosite to svoje stanje. Morate biti hrabri i jaki i reći sami sebi, ok, ako je to moj životni križ, ja ga prihvaćam i ponosno ću ga nositi. Recimo, ja ne dopuštam da me ljudi sažaljevaju i kažem im da mi nismo nesretni i da svejedno volimo svoj život, da imamo ispunjen život nekim drugim stvarima, volimo svoj posao i imamo razne hobije i interese, imamo dva prekrasna nećaka s kojima provodimo vrijeme, imamo puno kumova i zapravo stalno organiziramo nekakva druženja, proslave rođendana, godišnjice braka, roštiljade i sl. Jedino što nas pogađa je to što nas neki ne zovu na proslave dječjih rođendana, jer eto mi nemamo djecu, a kao na tim rođendanima se druže djeca.
Uglavnom, želim vam reći da vam baš sad treba druženje, ali s pravim prijateljima i rodbinom, tj. s onim ljudima koji vas vole. Iskreno im sve recite, kakav problem imate i kako se osjećate. Vidjet ćete, ti razgovori će vam jako pomoći. Sretno!

----------


## 888

u dobru i u zlu,  je puši, ali je smanjio upola..  mene zanima da li duhanski dim išta utječe, doktori nam nisu ništa rekli
al čitala sam neke radove  gdje se apelira na prestanak pušenja kod azoospermija
znam da dim cigarete ubija vitamin C

----------


## 888

DanijelaD  sve si ovdje lipo napisala da ja nemam šta nadodat, u potpunosti se slažem stobom.
a ovo da i rodbini kažemo svoj problem malo teže, kod nas je mala sredina trebalo je vremena da i roditeljima kažemo a i prijateljima al ne svima
dosta ljudi i ne zna šta je azoospermija,  nisam ni ja znala dok se nisam susrela s tim a sad sam sve proučila
ja sam zvala u međugorje kad smo se  raspitivali za posvajanje, al rekla mi je časna da se dosta čekat ili nać dobru vezu da preskočimo 100 tinjak parova što je predalo zahtjev 
prije nas
a razmišljmo o donatorskoj možda u prag ,ne znam šta je sa Republici Srpskom jel imaju banku sperma

----------


## DanijelaDanči

888, ne znam odakle si, čini mi se iz Dalmacije ili Hercegovine. Ako si iz Hercegovine, ne znam kakav je tamo zakon, ali znam kako je u Hrvatskoj. Ta lista posvajatelja nije nikakva lista čekanja pa da se ide po redu, nego se biraju odgovarajući roditelji konkretnom djetetu, a ta odluka je isključivo na socijalnim radnicima. I sve mora ići preko državnih institucija, a ne preko vjerskih. Nama su rekli da je tendencija da se posvoji dijete iz što udaljenije županije što mi je potpuno logično. Nemoj da te obeshrabre niti birokracija niti priče, postoji puno pozitivnih primjera. Ja znam za jedan par koji je usvojio za tri mjeseca i nekoliko parova koji su usvojili u roku od godine dana.
Što se tiče Srpske, nekako sumnjam da kod njih postoji potpomognuta s donatorskom spermom, ali raspitaj se.
Mi smo odustali od svih kombinacija potpomognute izvan Hrvatske jer nemamo financijskih mogućnosti, a i šanse su toliko male da nam se ne da prolaziti opet toliko razočarenja. 
Ako ste rekli roditeljima i najbliskijim prijateljima, to je za početak dosta. Ostalima možete, kad vas pitaju, jednostavno reći da imate nekih problema i da za sada ne možeš ostati trudna. Meni je bilo najgore kad su me moji učenici pitali želim li imati djece. Naravno da s njima ne želim pričati o svom intimnom životu, a opet moram im nešto suvislo odgovoriti. Rekla sam im da moram njihovu generaciju odraditi do kraja i da ih ne mogu sada ostaviti i otići na porodiljni. Oni su se osjećali jako važnima jer je ispalo da su mi oni važniji od privatnog života. Ne moram vam ni reći da sam imala knedlu u grlu dok sam im to govorila.

----------


## sos15

888, što se tiče RS mogućnost za potpomognutu s donatorskom spermom ne postoji i sumnjam da će u bližoj budućnosti biti. Uopšte, kad je u pitanju muški sterilitet nema pomoći u RS. Što se tiče usvajanja i to je dug i mukotrpan proces, bez jake veze, teško ćeš nešto postići. 
Potpuno te razumijem kad kažeš da je teško živjeti u maloj sredini s takvim problemom, i sama se s tim suočavam. Kod nas u okolini svako zabija nos u tuđa posla. Ne mogu shvatiti da ljudi nemaju toliko obzira da su u stanju tri godine zaredom kad god te vide ( a viđaju te skoro svaki dan) pitati: šta ima novo i kad ćete vi? Pa ako samo malo uključiš logiku, možeš skontati da postoji problem ako neko nakon tri godine braka nema dijete, a rješio je neka osnovna pitanja koja bi ga možda sputavala (npr, posao, stan, auto, itd). Što je najgore, mm se nikako s tim ne može pomiriti, ne može podnijeti pomisao da nas ljudi sažaljevaju, on čak ni svojim roditeljima to nije rekao. To meni dodatno otežava stvar, jer kad god odemo kod njih svekrva me pita šta ima novo i gleda me u stomak. Imam osjećaj da mene krivi. 
Nije lako dati savjet u ovim situacijama, ali mislim da svako od nas mora prihvatiti situaciju kakva jeste i pokušati u skladu sa svojim mogućnostima naći najbolje rješenje. Meni lično posvojenje i potpomognuta s donorom djeluju sasvim ok, ali mm se još s tim ne može pomiriti. Ni ja nisam  zato da idemo na te opcije dok ne  ispucam sve mogućnosti za biološko dijete, ali ako ne daj Bože, vidim da nema šanse, samo molim Boga da mm to prihvati i da počnemo gledati druge opcije, jer mislim da bi se teško mogla zadovoljiti životom bez djece. Ne bih da nekog uvrijedim, svako zna najbolje za sebe, ali mene i sama pomisao na to slomi, pogotovo što potičem iz mnogobrojne porodice.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> neopstruktivna azoospermija i svi nalazi ok


Znači nema tu pravila, ponadala sam se pošto mm nije testosteron nizak, a FSh nije jako visok da je veća šansa da je opstruktivna. A vidjet ćemo!

Što se tiče ovog drugog o čemu je riječ, mi smo odmah rekli roditeljima i najbližima, i prijateljima dvojim. A i sad već dosta ljudi zna i neda nam se to skrivati, normalno ne govorimo sve detalje, jer bi morala objašnjavati sve, a to rjetko tko razumije, ali kažem, nemožemo prirodnim putem, morat ćemo na potpomognutu i to je to.. Prije smo govorili kad bude, dat će Bog, al sad to više ne govorimo.
Danijela tako i mi, sasvim normalan život vodimo, normalno dođu nam crni dani, kad nam se ne ide nikud i kad su neke prigode gdje će biti puno ljudi jer znamo šta će biti,ispitivanja, ali i to smo već svladali..imamo isto nećake koje obožavamo, i čak smo razgovarali da i ako uspijemo jedno dijete iz potpomognute(ako bude materijala), da bi možda drugo posvojili.

----------


## aboni76

> *aboni76* i* 888* jel kod vaših muževa opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo?


Kod nas je vjerovatno neopstruktivna, jer nam je FSH duplo veći, a ostali hormoni su ok (nismo vadili inhibin). Zbog FSH moj je zaključak da je neopstruktivna, jer se urolog nije htio baviti nama, nalaze smo uradili tako što smo zamolili doktora da nam da uputnice na osnovu spiska koji je meni SOS dala, dao nam je uputnice i tu je završio s nama.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Kod nas je vjerovatno neopstruktivna, jer nam je FSH duplo veći, a ostali hormoni su ok (nismo vadili inhibin). Zbog FSH moj je zaključak da je neopstruktivna, jer se urolog nije htio baviti nama, nalaze smo uradili tako što smo zamolili doktora da nam da uputnice na osnovu spiska koji je meni SOS dala, dao nam je uputnice i tu je završio s nama.


Žalosno, to je naše zdravstvo! Iz HR ste jel?
Mi isto nismo još radili inhibin.

----------


## aboni76

> Žalosno, to je naše zdravstvo! Iz HR ste jel?
> Mi isto nismo još radili inhibin.


Mi smo iz BiH, kod nas je još gora situacija  :Crying or Very sad: . Ja nisam mogla vjerovati da doktor uopšte nema nikakve volje da se makar malo pozabavi nama, još smo kod njega otišli preko veze i hladno nas je otkačio, tako da nismo ni pokušavali da odemo kod nekog drugog, a čitajući po forumima, shvatila sam da u cijeloj BiH i nema doktora koji se bavi muškom neplodnošću...Ma užaš  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Joj da, mislim da mi je netko već rekao isto iz BiH da je takva situacija kod vas. A nije ni kod nas ništa bolja što se tiče urologa, nama je isto ladno rekao da nam on nemože pomoć da idemo za Zg, nije nam ništa ni objasnio, sve što znamo sadznali smo na internetu i forumima.

----------


## aboni76

Tako smo i mi sve saznali preko interneta i foruma. Nadam se da su Zagrebu stručnjaci, da će ozbiljno pristupiti problemu i da će vam pomoći. Kada ćete ići u Zg?

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Joj, cure moje, bojim se ja da ni u Hr nije ništa bolje s doktorima. I MM je prvi put išao preko veze kod jednog androloga, koji mu je odmah jasno, glasno i bez sustezanja rekao da nikad neće imati djece i da razmisli o usvajanju i donorskoj spermi. Onda je on bio mjesecima u depri iz koje sam ga jedva izvukla svojim pozitivnim razmišljanjima pa smo pokušavali raznim alternativnim metodama, da bi nakon dvije godine išao kod drugog androloga, opet preko veze, ovaj je bio topliji i ljubazniji, dao MM da radi dodatne nalaze i nakon toga smo došli do pravog uzroka azospermije (mikrodelecije y-kromosoma).
Azospermija se zapravo ne liječi i doktori jednostavno ne znaju što činiti. To je prava istina s kojom se teško suočiti i dobro je za vas koji ste tek saznali da se borite i sve pokušavate, jednostavno morate proći sve faze te borbe kako si kasnije ne biste ništa prigovarali.

sos15, potpuno te razumijem, i ja sam odmah rekla da je jedino što ne želim biti cijeli život bez djece. I ja potičem iz mnogobrojne familije, ali to čak nije pravi razlog, nego jednostavno želim se ostvariti i kao majka i želim da ja i MM budemo roditelji. Iako imamo posao, obitelj i prijatelje, jednostavno život ima više dimenzija i mi želimo proći sve te dimenzije, a osjećamo da smo sposobni za to.

I da, u narodu vrijedi mišljenje da je žena ta koja ne može imati djece jer "narod" uopće ne zna da postoji i muška neplodnost. Ja sam svom mužu rekla da ne moramo nikome reći u kome je problem ako on to ne želi, možemo reći samo MI ne možemo imati djece, međutim on nema kompleksa što se tiče toga i od prvog smo dana bliskim ljudima rekli pravu istinu. Prvi su saznali svekar i svekrva, i iskreno da vam kažem, meni je bilo teže reći mojim roditeljima jer sam mislila kako oni sad sigurno misle, eto moja kćer je potpuno zdrava, a zbog NJEGA neće imati djece. No, ponekad vas jednostavni ljudi iz naroda jednostavno iznenade. Moj tata, tradicionalan i poluobrazovan čovjek, ali pun životne mudrosti, rekao je: "Bože moj, uvijek je bilo parova bez djece, to je Božja volja i mi tu ništa ne možemo." I više nikad ništa nije pitao niti komentirao. A jedna moja tetka koja ima troje djece i svako dijete ju je na neki način razočaralo, rekla mi je sljedeće: " Ako možeš imati djece, a ne želiš, to je grijeh. Ali, ako ne možeš imati djece, budi sretna." Eto, što da vam kažem, čudesni su putevi Božji!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

I da, nama nikada nitko nije dao da vadimo inhibin, niti je itko to spomenuo. I isto, da nema ovog foruma, bili bismo tabula rasa. Androlog Peroš rekao je MM da nikad nije imao tako informiranog pacijenta, a sve informacije bile su s foruma.

----------


## aboni76

Danijela sve si u pravu što si napisala, znam da nema lijeka za azoospermiju, ali ne mogu razumjeti te doktore koji hladno kažu nemate šanse, ovaj naš je na osnovu palpatornog pregleda i na osnovu jednog spermograma na kojem je bila dijagnoza azoo i drugog na kojem je dijagnoza cryptozoospermija, rekao da nemamo nikakve šanse i da ne dajemo džaba pare na vantjelesnu oplodnju. Da nema interneta mi bi se vjerovatno pomirili sa sudbinom, ali hvala bogu pa su nam dostupne informacije i možemo razmijeniti iskustva i mišljenja, pa znamo da postoji nada, ma koliko mala bila, možda uspijemo, možda ne, ali makar ćemo znati da smo sve pokušali što smo mogli...

----------


## 888

ni jedan se doktor ne bavi tim problemom bar ovdje kod nas, znači nemaš ti koga šta pitat ?
doktori samo kažu donatorska sperma il posvajanje, tako je bar nama rekao naš doktor kad smo se vratili iz Slovenije sa lošim nalazom
sad ako nam nisu našli u sloveni ništa ne znam jel pametno ić na microtesu u sarajevu, i trošit vrijeme i novac, il odman ić na donatorsku?
nisam pametna? a financiski smo ograničeni, ko i većina nas na forumu

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Ajmo napraviti jednu anketu. Neka se jave svi oni s ove teme (s dijagnozom azoospermije) koji su uspjeli doći do začeća nakon MPO. Znam da ima parova koji su bili na mikrotese negdje vani i koji su uspjeli, ali mislim da ih nema puno.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Evo, malo sam čitala stare postove i našla da je medeni dobila curicu donatorskom spermom i da netko govori da je fatamorgana trudna, ali ne znamo kojom metodom. Pitanje je ima li uopće azoo trudnoća, a da nisu sa donatorskom spermom?

Mislim da bi svima bilo lakše kad bi nam se reklo da nitko nikad s azoospermijom nije dobio svoje biološko dijete. Tada bismo odmah mogli na donatorsku ili usvajanje. Ali ipak mislim da je prije nekoliko godina bilo i trudnoća koje bismo mogli nazvati nedonatorske, tj. da je muškarac s azoospermijom, nakon mikrotese, dobio dijete. Ako se sjetite tko je to bio, javite da imamo čime hraniti svoju nadu. (A čuj mene, iako smo predali papire za posvajanje, još uvijek imam snage i za ovaj dio bitke.) Ako ništa drugo, možda pomognem nekom drugom.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Opet ja! Vrag mi nije dao mira pa sam čitala neke druge pdf-e koji su malo stariji i našla da neke cure koje su davno pisale o azoospermiji, danas imaju djecu. To su regina78 i Ginger. Ajde javite nam se i utješite nas, ispričajte nam kako ste uspjeli!

----------


## sos15

Evo da malo doprinesem ovoj divnoj akciji podizanja morala parovima sa azoospermijom. :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Sjetila sam se još jedne djevojke kod čijeg muža su pomoću mycrotese, rađene u Gentu,
 pronađeni spermići i koja ima bebu: *Sanja79*!!!
Čini mi se da je bila i jedna djevojka koja je uoči odlaska u Prag na biopsiju poslala supruga da odradi još jedan spermiogram i da su pri tome našli par spermića,pa su u Pragu punkcijom došli do bebe. Ne mogu se sjetiti njenog nicka, ali potražiću. Znam da ima još parova koji su donatorskom spermom došli do beba, ali morala bi se malo vratiti po postovima da se podsjetim nick-ova.

Sve u svemu malo je njih koji su došli do bebe sa azoo, a da nije u pitanju donacija ili posvojenje.

----------


## sos15

Sad sam se sjetila nikca djevojke o kojoj sam pisala *Mirela33*. U međuvremenu sam naišla na još jedan slučaj, pa sam vam kopirala njenu priču:

"evo i mene da ti dam malo moralne podrške
MM su tek nakon treće punkcije uspjeli naći toliko spermija da oplode moje tri jajne stanice od kojih ona uspješna upravo skače oko mene i pjeva "veliko putovanje malog puža".
Dijagnoza: azoospermia sa povišenim FSH i niskim testosteronom, "proizvodnja" spermija skoro na nuli i neće ići na bolje. Izgleda da smo uhvatili zadnji vlak, iako se ja još nadam da će biti još nešto, ali MM nema hrabrosti uopće otići na još koju punkciju- jako se teško nosi sa negativnim rezultatima i izbjegava razgovore o toj temi, a vrijeme ide......................

SRETNO!!! "

----------


## aboni76

> Ajmo napraviti jednu anketu. Neka se jave svi oni s ove teme (s dijagnozom azoospermije) koji su uspjeli doći do začeća nakon MPO. Znam da ima parova koji su bili na mikrotese negdje vani i koji su uspjeli, ali mislim da ih nema puno.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  bravo danijela, super ideja, bilo bi stvarno ohrabrujuće kada bi se javile cure koje su uspjele. I ja sam čitala stare postove, i naišla na ove slučajeve koje ste navele ti i Sos, možda ih ima još, baš bi bilo dobro kada bi podjelile svoje iskustvo s nama...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Super Danči za ideju  :Klap: , ja isto znam za ove koje su nabrojane, vjerojatno ima još parova, samo nisu svi na forumu. Ja znam za jedan par kod kojih je bila u pitanju opstruktivna azoo i punkcijom su mu izvadili i odmah prvi postupak uspio, imaju blizance. Dokle god ne napravimo biopsiju nadam se da je i kod nas opstruktivna, mada nalazi ne upućuju na to.  :Unsure:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Drago mi je da doprinosim podizanju morala.  :Smile: 

Evo, sad kad smo prozvale neke cure (sretnice), pozivam ih da nam se jave i detaljno nam sve ispričaju: koje su metode koristili za poboljšanje spermiograma (čajevi, tribestan, vitamini itd.), gdje su radili oplodnju, kojom metodom, kako su našli spermije (mikrotese, obična biopsija ili punkcija)?

----------


## hedoniza

Dragi  moji azoo, sa vama sam pocela na ovom forumu i uz vasu podrsku i vase strpljenje da mi date sve potrebne odgovor, od srca se zahvaljujem.. Moram vam reci eva da u 9mj krecemo u postupak za bebicu i sve je super i daj boze da tako ostane.. HVALA VELIKA..

----------


## sos15

> Dragi  moji azoo, sa vama sam pocela na ovom forumu i uz vasu podrsku i vase strpljenje da mi date sve potrebne odgovor, od srca se zahvaljujem.. Moram vam reci eva da u 9mj krecemo u postupak za bebicu i sve je super i daj boze da tako ostane.. HVALA VELIKA..


Super vijesti!

Daj nam napiši malo detaljnije, gdje ćete u postupak, kako, itd?

----------


## hedoniza

U postupak cemo u cita, od azoo bilo je variranja od 15mil-4- a sad je trenutno 4,4 ali sa 25 % Progresivno pokretnih pod odznakom A-- Idemo polovinom 10, mene su stavili na produzeni postupak, premda smatram da uopce nije bilo potrebe.. Od1 dana ciklusa mi idu jasmin i 17 dan sa injekcijama ciklusa pocinjem..Tako da sam racunala da ce to punkcija biti polovicom 9 ili krejem.. Sve cemo vidit kako mi se jajnici ponasaju.. Rekao mi je dr. da mi je maternica ko svicarski sat.. EH da vas pitam meni svaki put kad idem u socijalnog ili u cita kazu kad mi polodne dan gledaju da mi se stvara oko 4-5 folikula u jajniku? Sad sam malo u strahu ja a  bome i suprug mi.. Rekao mi je doktor da po nasim nalazima i svemu daje 40% sanse za prvi put bas radi moji godina(25)

----------


## aboni76

> U postupak cemo u cita, od azoo bilo je variranja od 15mil-4- a sad je trenutno 4,4 ali sa 25 % Progresivno pokretnih pod odznakom A-- Idemo polovinom 10, mene su stavili na produzeni postupak, premda smatram da uopce nije bilo potrebe.. Od1 dana ciklusa mi idu jasmin i 17 dan sa injekcijama ciklusa pocinjem..Tako da sam racunala da ce to punkcija biti polovicom 9 ili krejem.. Sve cemo vidit kako mi se jajnici ponasaju.. Rekao mi je dr. da mi je maternica ko svicarski sat.. EH da vas pitam meni svaki put kad idem u socijalnog ili u cita kazu kad mi polodne dan gledaju da mi se stvara oko 4-5 folikula u jajniku? Sad sam malo u strahu ja a  bome i suprug mi.. Rekao mi je doktor da po nasim nalazima i svemu daje 40% sanse za prvi put bas radi moji godina(25)


Hedoniza sretno, želim ti od srca da uspiješ iz prvog puta...Evo jedna ohrabrujuća priča...Moja drugarica je pokušavala ostati trudna dvije godine, muž uradi spermogram, ima spermića ali su svi mrtvi, mislim da je dijagnoza terato...da ne tražim sada kako se tačno piše...Koristio neke lijekove, ništa se spermogram nije poboljšao...Odluče se za VTO, ona ima 30 godina, svi nalazi super....Krenu sa pripremama, ona je samo molila boga da mu nađu nekoliko živih spermića...Odrade punkciju, kod njega nekoliko živih, dobiju 3 embrija, vrate joj dva, prije mjesec dana je rodila curicu....

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Konačno lijepe vijesti. :Very Happy: 

 Hedoniza, kako je TM uspio popraviti spermiogram, kažeš da je prije bio azoo, a sad više nije.

----------


## 888

hededoniza čestitam, baš mi je drago da imate dobre nalaze i nadat je se dobrome
da li je kod vas opstruktivna azoospermija?

----------


## mommy2b

> Opet ja! Vrag mi nije dao mira pa sam čitala neke druge pdf-e koji su malo stariji i našla da neke cure koje su davno pisale o azoospermiji, danas imaju djecu. To su regina78 i Ginger. Ajde javite nam se i utješite nas, ispričajte nam kako ste uspjeli!


pozdrav, i ja sam jedna od tih cura!!!!
Prije 3 godine nas je bilo dosta tu aktivno, danas ne vidim niti jednu ali s njih 5-6 se privatno čujem. Sve smo bile u Pragu i danas živimo svoj san!  :Smile:    Reginu ne čujem, slala sam joj poruku na PP ali je ne prima jer je zatrpana pa je ovim putem i ja molim da nam kaže kako je došla do svoje bebe.       

Ja razmišljam o ponovnom odlasku, ali ne još, sad ću vas samo malo pratiti i psihički se pripremati!  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Hedoniza,

Sad sam pročitala da ste u Splitu zamrznuli spermiće tm. Zar se to radi u Splitu? Meni je rečeno da ne mogu u Hrvatskoj zamrzavati spermiće?!!!
Sad mi tek ništa nije jasno. Koliko ste paltili zamrzavanje i je li nađeno iz ejakulata ili punkcijom?

----------


## hedoniza

Da kako ne, ima ti ih smrznit u cita po 600kn prvi 6mj, a ondadalje opet na 6mj.. Nama je iz ejakulata..

----------


## hedoniza

> hededoniza čestitam, baš mi je drago da imate dobre nalaze i nadat je se dobrome
> da li je kod vas opstruktivna azoospermija?


neznam ti dg/ mislim da je tu azoo u nas prouzrokovala losa spermiokultura gdje su se nasle e.colli i enteroccocus felicis.. Zatim ima nekakve mrlje na prostati i prosirenu malo varicocelu u desnom testisu jer ljevi mu je van funkcije kao djete ga je operirao , spustao iz trbusne suljine(chriptohizam)..

----------


## aboni76

> pozdrav, i ja sam jedna od tih cura!!!!
> Prije 3 godine nas je bilo dosta tu aktivno, danas ne vidim niti jednu ali s njih 5-6 se privatno čujem. Sve smo bile u Pragu i danas živimo svoj san!    Reginu ne čujem, slala sam joj poruku na PP ali je ne prima jer je zatrpana pa je ovim putem i ja molim da nam kaže kako je došla do svoje bebe.       
> 
> Ja razmišljam o ponovnom odlasku, ali ne još, sad ću vas samo malo pratiti i psihički se pripremati!


Zdravo mommy2b, drago mi je da si nam se javila...Ako sam dobro razumjela, ti si uspjela dobiti svoju bebu...Ako ti nije teško da nam ispričaš svoju priču, a i druge ako znaš....Bila bih ti puno zahvalna i jako puno će mi značiti da čujem iskustva drugih, a vjerujem i svim ovim drugim curama (i momcima, mada ih nema puno ovdje)...Vjerujem da znaš kako se osjećamo, i sama si prošla kroz to, a imam osjećaj da sve mi to prolazimo na sličan način...Veliki pozdrav i ostani s nama  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Sos cijeli dan mislim na vas, kako je prošlo?

----------


## sos15

Kod nas opet ništa. Danas se čak nismo ni razočarali kao prošli put. Čini mi se da smo se pomirili sa činjenicom. U septembru će dolaziti dr Emre,pa ćemo tad ići da dogovorimo za mycroTese, odaradićemo opet još jedan spermiogram, ali ne daju nam neku šansu. Najvjerovatnije ćemo u novembru raditi istovremeno mycroTese i ICSI (ako bude s čime). Do tad nastavljemo sa Pregnylom.

----------


## aboni76

Znaš da mi je žao, ne znam šta drugo da ti kažem....Je li tebe pregledao, jel kod tebe sve OK? Jeste li već dogovorili sastanak sa dr.Emre, kada bi trebao doću u septembru?

----------


## sos15

Nije sad radio UZV, kaže da ćemo sve u septembru. Ne znaju još kog datuma će tačno doći dr Emre, rekli su da će nam javiti. Doktor je spomenuo da bi u novembru išli na zajednički postupak jer tad bi bilo tri mjeseca od kako mm uzima Pregnyl. U svako slučaju, nazvaću ja njih krajem avgusta da vidim kad on dolazi i da ih napomenem.

Bilo je danas tragikomično. Mi došli po rezultat spermiograma kad doktor gleda u nalaz i kaže We found .... (nas dvoje poskočili od sreće) nothing (e tu nas ubi u pojam).

----------


## aboni76

Joj draga Sos mogu misliti kako vam je bilo, nadam se da je doktor pogriješio, a ne da se zezao tako...Nije mi jasno što ti je uopšte govorio da dolaziš sada, nije vama to baš blizu, to mi je malo bez veze, mogao vam je odmah reći da dođete u Septebru...Ako saznaš kada dolazi dr. Emre, javi molim te, pa da i mi skontamo šta ćemo...Mislila sam da možda sačekamo da prođe tri mjeseca kako uzima ove bobe, ali ako će on dolaziti, da odemo, da vidimo šta će nam on reći...

----------


## sos15

Mislim da je to rezultat njegovog engleskog, ipak mu to nije maternji  :Smile: . Ne vjerjem da se ezao s tim. Jako je prijatan i baš se ispričao s nama.

I meni je danas malo bilo čudno kad je rekao da ne treba UZV, ali bar smo ponovo odradili spremiogram. Još sam danas donijela nalaz za Rubeolu IGG negativan, pa sam kod njih radila IGM i on je negativan, ali mi doktor kaže da bi bilo dobro da primim vakcinu protiv Rubeole da ne bi došla u kontakt sa tom bolešću u sučaju da dođe do trudnoće jer to može biti opasno. Sutra ću odmah kod porodične da vidim za tu vakcinu. Ima li neko iskustva s tim vakcinama u ovim godinama? Ja čak mislim da sam kao dijete primila tu vakcinu,inače sve vakcine sam primila, one redovne.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti Sos, ja ti za tu vakcinu ništa ne znam, prvi put čujem...

----------


## sos15

Ja sam shvatila da doktor Emre dolazi u septembru i da će tad odraditi pripreme za grupu parova sa azoo, pa ako planiraš ići kod njih, možda ih trebaš prozvati da te planiraju za tad. I mm će tad još primati Pregnyl, ali odradićemo konsultacije,pa ćemo u novembru mycroTese.

----------


## 888

sos15 a mogu mislit kako ti je, možda ti muž kratko pije Pregnylom, treba dulje pit terapiju da da reezultate moj muž treba do 12 mj pit ove tablete pa tek onda vidit spermiogram
a  mislim ako su jedanput našli spermiće biće ih opet, logično
meni se danas javio dr. emra, sad ne znam da li baš on potpisao se kao doktor Emra
ja mu poslala meilom  nalaze od muža, reko da uradimo kariotip i analizu Y delecije  pa da onda vidimo hoćemo radit micro deleciju

----------


## aboni76

Nazvat ću ih onda svakako, možda je najbolje sredinom avgusta, šta ti misliš?

----------


## 888

sos15 nisam znala za pregnylom da to su injekcije koje se primaju, ja mislila neka terapija tabletama   :Shock: 

a biće to dobro, doćemo mi do naših bebača već nekako

----------


## mommy2b

> Zdravo mommy2b, drago mi je da si nam se javila...Ako sam dobro razumjela, ti si uspjela dobiti svoju bebu...Ako ti nije teško da nam ispričaš svoju priču, a i druge ako znaš....Bila bih ti puno zahvalna i jako puno će mi značiti da čujem iskustva drugih


mogu ali ukratko, ne volim se svega prisjećati... 

Kao i sve vi vrlo brzo smo došli do dijagnoze azoo... Bili smo očajni tjedan dana, nakom toga smo se odlučili boriti kako god možemo i znamo. Biopsiju su MM-u radili u SLO, nisu našli ništa. Hormoni su mu bili jako loši pa nismo previše očekivali.  Krenuli smo put Praga... Prvi put se nije uhvatilo, drugi put je ali je uslijedio spontani  :Crying or Very sad: , to me slomilo no preživili smo!
Uspili iz 4 pokušaja! Moj momak sad leži pored mene!  :Zaljubljen: 

Bilo je tu još kriza al o tome nebi sad...  Ipak, nije se lako odlučiti na donora.  Cijelu trudnoću sam se pitala kako će maleni izgledati, i danas ga promatram... Nije lako...  ali se isplati!  :Yes: 

Želim vam svima puno živaca i ljubavi!  :Heart: 

Na temi ostajem s vama jer sad želim drugo.  :Grin: 

Priče drugih cura su slične mojoj. Jedna od cura sad ima blizance i želi još jednom otiči u Prag po bebu, druge dvije imaju po jedno dijete i o drugom ne razmišljaju... I ne vole ovu temu! Odlučile su sve ostaviti iza sebe, zaboraviti.  
Znam još par cura koje su bile u Pragu... sve su ostale trudne u 1-3 postupka.

ako imate kakvih pitanja ja ću se truditi dati odgovore...

pozzz

----------


## 888

mommy2b  na kraju će pola nas otić u Prag, jer ovdje se vrtimo samo uokrug
nama je problem što u Federaciji zdravstveno ne snosti troško pa nam je to velik pothvat, pokušavamo sve nešto ne bi li ovdje uspjeli
ja sam rekla dogodine, ako nalazi ne budu dobri,al opet je sve u Božim rukamne volim puno planirat, što sam god u životu planirala nije bilo tako
al ako se odlučimo dogodine možeš nam dobro doć oko informacija oko cijelog postupka smještaja i cijene
da se pripremimo

----------


## daddycool

Mommy2b, molim te odgovori na mail administratorima

----------


## sos15

> Nazvat ću ih onda svakako, možda je najbolje sredinom avgusta, šta ti misliš?


I ja mislilm da je to najbolje. Nazoveš ih i nek te imaju u planu jer ni oni još ne  znaju kad će tačno on doći, šteta da propustite termin, na žalost, ima nas puno s tom dijagnozom. 

888,

ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ne očekujem puno od tih injekcija, raspitivala sam se i nisam čula da su nekom pomogle. Što se tiče toga da su jednom našla, to mi je dalo veliku nadu u jednom momentu, ali sad mi se čini kao šarena laža. Našla sam na forumima da se i kod drugih znalo tako pronaći jednom i više nikada. Nas je zeznulo što to nismo mogli zalediti. U svakom slučaju pokušaćemo sve što nam predlože. Sad ću tražiti od doktorice da nam ponovo da uputnice za fsh i testosteron da odradimo, a privatno ćemo inhibin b, možda nam ovi nalazi nešto više kažu.

----------


## aboni76

mommy2b hvala ti puno što si podijelila s nama svoje iskustvo, izvini što te podsjećam na to, razumijem i tebe i druge cure koje se ne vole vraćati na taj period, vjerovatno ćemo i mi koje smo sada stalno tu, doći nekad do te faze....Nadam se da ćemo i mi pisati svoja iskustva i ulijevati nadu nekim novim parovima...Drago mi je da ste ti i ostale cure sa kojima si u kontaktu ostvarie svoj san...Sada uživajte sa bebačima, i te kako ste to zaslužile...Mm i ja još nismo pričali na temu donacije, ja o tome razmišljam, jednom sam spomenula i nije mu se baš svidjela ideja, nakon nekog vremena on je sam spomenuo i ja sam mu rekla da to nećemo uraditi dok god on ne bude spreman i siguran da to želi...Još uvijek se nadamo da će uspjeti da nađu spermiće, pokušat ćemo sve....Nadamo se, ali ja istovremeno pokušavam da pripremim psihički i sebe i njega na negativan rezultat...Veliki pozzz, ljubi svog bebača i ako bog da da uskoro dobije bracu ili seku

----------


## 888

pisala sam dr. abuelhiju, doktoru što nam je poslao  sperm hop
zanimalo me , moj muž je imao mnogu leukocita u ejakulatu u početku kad smo saznali za azoosp , i on mi je odgovorio za to:


You have normal hormone levels but zero sperm, I think that you had
infection before 2 years and it did some damage to the testis. you
have *primary
hypogonadism,** *that's mean that the reason for the azoospermia is the
testis not the hormones levels. In other words your testis can't support
the sperm production, I think your Azoospermia type is Sertoli cells only
syndrome but not sure, you need to do biopsy to know what type you have.


pa možda  se neko nađe u ovoj mojoj priči, jer nijedan nam doktor nije ništa rekao za te brojne leukocite

----------


## kivano

Bok cure,imam jedno pitanje!
Dali se ikome nalaz sa svim nulama popravio???
Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## sos15

> Bok cure,imam jedno pitanje!
> Dali se ikome nalaz sa svim nulama popravio???
> Hvala unaprijed.


Pozdrav, kivano

bilo je slučajeva da se spermiogram popravio, ali na žalost, takvih je rijetko. To je većinom kod opstruktivne azoospermije.
Kad je azoo u pitanju sretni su oni koji punkcijom ili biopsijom pronađu materijal za vto.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav!
Ja se zaposlila, pa slabo navraćam! *sos15* žao mi je zbog spermograma, nadam se da će micro TESE biti uspješan. Mi u utorak idemo u Zg, mm će raditi spermiogram, nadam se da nećemo dugo čekati nalaze...
*Kivano* pozdrav!
Mi smo dosad radili dva nalaza u prvom sve nule, u drugom jedan nepokretni i deformiran. Sad ćemo vidjeti šta će biti na ovom nalazu.

----------


## kivano

Hvala sos15,ma meni brat ima spermiogram sve o pa sad pije neke čajeve,užasno me to pogodilo pa malo proučavam...Bio je kod Lučingera,radio mu je pu
nkciju,nije ništa našao i rekao je da nema smisla raditi biopsiju.Ja nisam baš sigurna,šta vi mislite?

----------


## kivano

Hvala sos15,ma meni brat ima spermiogram sve o pa sad pije neke čajeve,užasno me to pogodilo pa malo proučavam...Bio je kod Lučingera,radio mu je pu
nkciju,nije ništa našao i rekao je da nema smisla raditi biopsiju.Ja nisam baš sigurna,šta vi mislite?

----------


## kivano

U dobru i zlu pozdrav i tebi,moj brat je radio 3 sp. u roku 7 mjeseci i sve sve 0.Pije neke čajeve od nekog mostarca koji kaže da ima uspjeha s tim...

----------


## kivano

Oprostite na brljanju još se ušaltavam,u dobru i zlu sretno s nalazom!

----------


## sos15

Kivano, 

nisam doktor,pa ne mogu tvrditi sa sigurnošću, ali po meni to još nije razlog za odustajanje. Opisaću ti ukratko moj slučaj. Prvi spermiogram sve 000, odradili sve nalaze - FSH visok, testosteron nizak, Inhibin B prenizak ( dobili savjet da idemo na donaciju). Većina doktora koje smo konsultovali, odustala od nas. Uradili punkciju, opet sve 0000. Spermali se za biopsiju u Pragu, ali nakon tri mjeseca od punkcije (a uuoči biopsije) na spermiogramu nađena 2 nepokretna spermatozoida ( niko sretniji od nas). Odustali od Praga i otišli u Sarajevo da  pokušamo tamo jer se kod nas ne radi zaleđivanje sperme, ali sledeća dva spermiograma opet sve 0000. Ipak ne odustajemo. Spremamo se za mycroTese u Sarajevu. 
Sad da li smo ludi ili će se upornost isplatiti, ne znam, ali mi ipak ne odustajemo. Ne znam je li tvoj brat radio nalaze hormona i genetske analize. To je jako bitno jer na snovu toga možeš znati ima li nade. Nama je genetika ok (to nam jedino i daje nadu), ali ovi ostali nalazi ne valjaju.

----------


## kivano

Sos15,ja ti neznam baš koje je sve pretrage točno napravio ali ću ga pitati.Pa kaj se kod nas nigdje ne zaleđuju spermići?Niste uopće radili biopsiju?Molim te možeš mi kratko što je točno mycroTese?Sorry.Želim vam puno sreće,i niste ludi,ako vam se pojavilo jednom opet će.Kroz život sam naučila da se upornost isplati i da su čuda moguća.A to je ono što vama treba.Puno puno sreće i hvala ti na odgovorima.

----------


## sos15

Čula sam da se u Splitu na Citu radi zaleđivanje, ali oni rade klasičnu biopsiju. Istina nama je doktor rekao u Citu da nam ne daje nikakve šanse, pa smo odustali. Inače smo iz Bosne i osim u novootvorenoj Bahcece klnici zamrzavanje se ne radi. Odustali smo od biospije u Pragu jer smo u međuvremenu našli ta dva (koja na žalost nismo imali prilike zamrznuti), a i otvorila se Bahcece koja nam je znatno bliža od Praga, a uz to još rade i mycroTese. To ti je  vrsta biopsija,ali se mikroskopom radi  i bukvalno se u sjemenim kanalicima traze spermiji,jer se moze desiti da prilikom klasicne biopsije bude uzet dio tkiva u kojem nema spermija. Navodno je to poslednja šansa za nas sa azoo, osim naravno donacije i posvajanja.

----------


## kivano

Hvala ti,držim ti veeeeeeeeeelike fige sretnice,praticu i dalje ovaj forum,javi rezultate...možda se i javim još koji put sa nekim pitanjcem i hvala unaprijed svima koji su spremni odgovorit...želim svima puno sreće i uspjeha u ostvarivanju roditeljstva...nemojte odustati,čuda se događaju svaki dan...

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Samo da se javim, odoh sutra na more pa me neće biti niti blizu interneta tri tjedna.

Kivano, neka ti brat obavezno napravi kariogram i mikrodelecije y-kromosoma. To su pretrage koje utvrđuju da možda nije u pitanju genetika, a tada pomoći nema. Recimo, moog muža su četiri godine navlačili po raznoraznim pretragama, a tek na kraju mu dali da radi ove mikrodelecije i uspostavilo se da je upravo to razlog za azoospermiju. I moj je muž pio raznorazne čajeve, ali vjeruj mi, to može pomoći nekome tko ima blaži oblik neplodnosti, ali azoo se ne liječi čajevima. U svakom slučaju, treba probati sve što ne može naškoditi. Sretno!

----------


## aboni76

Danči dobro se provedi i odmori, dobro napuni baterije pa od septembra u pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## kivano

DanijelaDanči hvala,budem im rekla,ma mislim da se ja informiram više od njih ali vjerovatno ih je strah odgovora,znate i same koji su to šokovi,a oni toliko žele djecu...mislim da su spremni i na doniranu spermu.Ja mislim da je to dobra odluka,ali lako meni pričat uz dvoje djece bez problema.Molila bi cure ako koje su dobile djecu od doniranih spermića da daju neko viđenje,kako se to sve posložilo,kako su to prihvatili tateki,ja mislim da se sve zaboravi kad  ugledaš to maleno biće.Jesam li u pravu?Voljela bih čuti nešto ako ima neko voljan da napiše svoje iskustvo.Sretno svima!!!

----------


## sos15

Danči, dobar provod!!!

Kivano,

Imaš na temi Oplodnja doniranim spolnim stanicama više o tome, a i na Potpomognuta u Češkoj možeš ponešto naći. Možda da pošalješ pp nekome od tih cura, pa pitaš za iskustvo. Čak imaš iskustvo i na ovoj temi od prije par dana naše članice Mommy2b. Ipak, mislim da tvoj brat i snaja treba da o tome iščitaju i sami donesu odluke. Od tebe je super da im pomažeš (za svaku pohvalu), ali ipak je drugačije kad oni to sami vide nego kad im se prepriča. Kažem ti to iz iskustva, jer mene strašno nervira kad se mm ne uključuje već čeka da mu ja sve serviram i onda bubne neko pitanje u fazonu, a što smo to tako radili ili što smo tamo išli, on je doktora ili mene shvatio drugačije. Bitno je da se oni uključe. Što se tiče donacije, mislim da su žene tu fleksibilnije, ja bi se bez problema odlučila na to ili na posvajanje, ali muškarci su tu ipak malo teži (bar u mojoj okolini). Često znam reći da bi bilo bolje da je problem do mene, pa da idemo na donaciju jer ja s tim ne bi imala problema. 

Inače, ni mene neće biti narednih dana :Bye: , možda povremeno škicnem, ali pokušaću da se odvojim od računara i malo na sve zaboravim.

----------


## kivano

Išla sam reći brazu za te pretrage(kariogram i mikrodeleciju y kromosoma,može samo di se to može napravit i koliko košta?
Reko je brat da će to napravit ali točno vidim da mu je frka jer ako je to loše onda više stvarno nema nade da nešto nađu.U komi sam kad ga vidim takvog...

----------


## kivano

Sos 15 opusti se bar malo ako možeš,meni je teško kako je tek svima vama,nemogu si to ni zamislit...

----------


## sos15

Kivano, odakle ste? Vidjela sam na sajtu medicinskog fakulteta u Rijeci da oni rade mikrodelecije, a neko je spominjao i KBC Rebro. Nisam iz Hr, pa ti ne mogu puno pomoći oko toga, ja sam ti napisala gdje smo mi radili. Obavezno nek urade i brat i snaja kariogram, a on onda mikrodelecije.

----------


## sos15

http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/klinike_i_z...ti%20u%20kzzld

evo za Zagreb piše da se radi u KBC Zagreb. Zakačila sam ti link

----------


## BigBlue

> Još sam danas donijela nalaz za Rubeolu IGG negativan, pa sam kod njih radila IGM i on je negativan, ali mi doktor kaže da bi bilo dobro da primim vakcinu protiv Rubeole da ne bi došla u kontakt sa tom bolešću u sučaju da dođe do trudnoće jer to može biti opasno. Sutra ću odmah kod porodične da vidim za tu vakcinu. Ima li neko iskustva s tim vakcinama u ovim godinama? Ja čak mislim da sam kao dijete primila tu vakcinu,inače sve vakcine sam primila, one redovne.


Usprkos svim cjepljenjima, i ja nemam rezistenciju na rubeolu. Trebala sam obaviti cjepljenje, međutim ovdje se radi o živoj vakcini i ne smiješ ostati trudna minimalno 3, optimalno 6 mjeseci od primitka cjepiva, pa sam odustala. Zahvaljujući profilaksi, rubeola je gotovo iskorijenjena u HR (povremeni sporadični slučajevi), tako da vjerujem kako neće biti problema.

----------


## sos15

*
BigBlue*

Izvini šta je profilaksa? Nisam upućena. Ja sam pitala porodičnu doktoricu i ona mi kaže da sam ja primila vakcinu protiv rubeole u 1. i 6. godini (revakcinacija) i da više ne trebam. S druge strane, kod nas (BiH) i nema odvojene vakcine protiv rubeole, već je u kombinaciji sa još neke dve bolesti. Ona čak misli da ja tu vakcinu ne bi smjela primiti u zreloj dobi, a nemam ni načina da je primim jer se ne može kupiti u apoteci, a preko dispanzera mi ne daju jer sam ih već primila po kalendaru.
Nije mi jasno, zar ako je nalaz IG negtivan znači da nije u redu?

----------


## aboni76

Sos ja mislim da je u redu ako je negativan. Ja sam to vadila prije nekoliko godina i koliko se sjećam nalazi su bili dobri, sve je pisalo negativno...

----------


## sos15

Sad sam napokon došla do epidemiologa (nisam imala mira) i on mi je objasnio da to znači da nemam antitijela na rubeolu i da trebam primiti vakcinu, ali poslije toga ne smijem ostati trudna dva mjeseca (to, na žalost, neće biti problem). Kod nas nema vakcine odvojeno za rubeolu, ali dobiću neku MRT vakcinu. Obaviću to kad se vratim sa odmora.

----------


## aboni76

Onda će i meni sigurno to tražiti...Jel ti doktor rekao da je to obavezno? Nije mi jasno zašto opet vakcinacija kada smo ko djeca vakcinisane....

----------


## aboni76

Meni je tada više doktora gledalo nalaze i niko mi nije to spomenuo.....

----------


## sos15

Rekao je da on to savjetuje da se uradi ako je IGg negativan, ali da nije obavezno. Samo je baš nadugačko objašnjavao koji je rizik ako bi, ne daj Bože, dobila u toku trudnoće. Rekao je da se posavjetujem sa svojim doktorom i da odlučim sama, ali da bi on to uradio. Ma, odlučila sam otiću i to odraditi, pojela bih se ako bi napokon došlo do trudnoće i onda me to zakačilo.

Nije ni meni jasno, ali sam našla na nekim forumima da piše da to znači da naše tijelo nije prepoznalo tu vakcinu (tako nešto), to meni nije čudno, pa tijelo mi odbacuje i moju štitnu, pa što ne bi i vakcine :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

Čitam i da u Švedskoj i Danskoj dosta na to obraćaju pažnju prilikom planiranja trudnoće, čak ako nisu dobii tu vakcinu odmah prvi dan nakon poroda daju ženi, dok je još u bolnici (informacija sa foruma, takođe).

----------


## aboni76

Bože dragi kako su naši doktori površni, svaki dan me sve više i više fasciniraju svojoj nebrigom...Baš ću i ja potražiti te svoje nalaze, da vidim šta piše, mada mislim da je to sve ostalo u kartonu u klinici...

----------


## sos15

Ja sam se već naiščuđavala našim doktorima hiljadu puta, rijetki su koji te pozitivno iznenade (kao moja porodična doktorica :Naklon: ).
Vidjećeš kad odeš u Bahcece hoće li ti to spomenuti. Meni prvi put nije ništa rekao, ali drugi put sam odnijela nalaz i on je odmah to prmjetio i počeo pričati o tome.
Kaže kad već imam vremena do postupka da sve pripremim.

----------


## aboni76

Ja sam pogriješila što nisam odnijela sve stare nalaze, mada mislim da ću morati sve ponavljati jer su stari 6 godina. Baš sam razmišljala da krenem vaditi nove nalaze, skontala sam i vezu za uputnice, da makar nešto ne radim privatno, kad već plaćam zdravstveno osiguranje, ali nisam još, ne znam da mi nije rano....

----------


## sos15

Ja sam sad sve odradila jer smo planirali ići za Prag, tako da je najstariji od prije dva mjeseca, nadam se da neću morati ponavljati (najgore mi je zbog izlazaka s posla jer većinu ne mogu obaviti u svom mjestu), ali doktor nije spominjao ponavljanje nalaza. Znam da kod nas za bilo koju vrstu operacije nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od mjesec dana, ali vidjećemo šta će reći. Možda je bolje da počneš polako vaditi nove nalaze, a obavezno mu ponesi i stare. Ja sam ponijela i od endokrinologa i od hirurga (samo od očnog nisam  :Laughing: ) i rekao je da je i to korisno da vidi nalaze od operacije slijepog crijeva.

----------


## aboni76

Ti si baš detaljna...Moram ti reći, ja sam nekako ubjeđena da ćete vi uspjeti...Imam takav osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

SOS- imam jedno pitanje za tebe.
Da li su tvom muzu ikada predlagali hormonsku terapiju?
Moj muz ima odprilike iste nalaze kao tvoj (genetika OK, visok FSH, nizak testosteron)
Ne zelim da se razocaras posle, ali moje licno misljenje je da vi imate dosta sanse da se nesto nadje na Micro Tese, nama su nasli, ali nazalost nije doslo do trudnoce.
Da mi je samo ubediti muza da probamo jos jednom.

----------


## sos15

Moram samu sebe pohvaliti da sam izuzetno uporna (bik u horoskopu) :Grin: . Moja mama kaže za mene: "Ona kad nešto "zajuni", to mora biti". Nadam se da će se i u ovom slučaju upornost isplatiti. MORA!!! I mora uspijeti kod obe!!!!

I svim ostalim parovima želim da dobiju bebice, da ne misle da sam sebična!

----------


## kivano

Oprosti,Zagreb,hvala!

----------


## sos15

> SOS- imam jedno pitanje za tebe.
> Da li su tvom muzu ikada predlagali hormonsku terapiju?
> Moj muz ima odprilike iste nalaze kao tvoj (genetika OK, visok FSH, nizak testosteron)
> Ne zelim da se razocaras posle, ali moje licno misljenje je da vi imate dosta sanse da se nesto nadje na Micro Tese, nama su nasli, ali nazalost nije doslo do trudnoce.
> Da mi je samo ubediti muza da probamo jos jednom.


MM sad prima Pregnyl naredna tri mjeseca, u međuvremenu ćemo pokušati s još par spermiograma, ako ne u novembru micro Tese. Svjesna sam ja da iako nađu nešto ne mora značiti da će to uspjeti, ali moram pokušati. Moram znati da sam sve pokušala i dok ima ikakve nade ja ne odustajem.
Gdje ste vi radili postupak? Je li micro Tese ili nešto drugo?Koliko je bilo materijala, zar niste mogli ništa zamrznuti? Iskreno, ja razumijem tvog muža da mu je teško ponovo sve to prolaziti, a mene brine i kako se to sve odražava na zdravlje, da li se uopšte može raditi više puta biopsija? :Confused:

----------


## sos15

Sad sam se sjetila da ste vi radili microTese u Kanadi. 
Ja ću pitatu doktra prije micro Tese ima li šanse da se ako se nađe materijal razdvoji u više epruveta (valjda mi se neće smijati).

----------


## edina

moj muz je koristio Pregnyl 3mjeseca i nije mu nista pomoglo

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Sad sam se sjetila da ste vi radili microTese u Kanadi. 
> Ja ću pitatu doktra prije micro Tese ima li šanse da se ako se nađe materijal razdvoji u više epruveta (valjda mi se neće smijati).


Ma nece se smejati, to obavezno moras da pitas. Meni je krivo sto ja nisam. Mislila sam da se podrazumeva da ce staviti u nekolike epruvete  :Sad: 
Koliko dugo tvoj muz uzima tu terapiju?
Bas me zanima kakav ce mu biti spremogram. Kada ide na prvi?

----------


## sos15

Prima vec tri sedmice, treba jos 9 sedmica, pa onda micro Tese, ali radio je prosle sedmice spermiogram i nista nije nadjeno. Radice opet u septembru.


Edinas,

Sta je s vama? Nisi se odavno javljala. Ni ja ne ocekujem puno od te terapije.

----------


## sos15

Cure,

treba mi pomoc. MM treba u petak primiti Pregnyl injekciju, a mi smo ove sedmice u Becu, ja mu ne smijem dati (imam strah od igle), pa ne znam mogu li otici u apoteku ili neku ambulantu i pitati njih, naravno da platim? Pomagajte

----------


## edina

dolicili smo se za donera. u utorak idem na iui.

----------


## sos15

> dolicili smo se za donera. u utorak idem na iui.



Nadam se da äe biti uspjesno! Zelim vam puno srece!
Javljaj nam kako je proslo!!!

----------


## aboni76

> dolicili smo se za donera. u utorak idem na iui.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: Sretno i da slijedeći mjesec preseliš na onaj ljepši forum  :Smile: .

----------


## aboni76

Sos znaš li slučajno hoće li bahceci raditi donatorsku oplodnju? Vidim da ste ipak odlučili da idete u Beč, uživajte, odmorite se i dobro napunite baterije  :Smile:

----------


## edina

radice mi dva dana zaredon.  nadam se da ce uspjeti

----------


## sos15

Mislim da nece moci raditi donaciju u Sarajevu jer nije zakonski regulisano.
Ipak smo otisli da se malo maknemo od svega, ali ne mogu ja bez foruma.
Jedino sad ne znam gdje cemo primiti injekciju.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

sos jel poznajete nekog tamo? Ili ako ste u hotelu da pitate na recepciji jel bi na hitnoj htjeli dati injekciju. Objasnite im situaciju...nemam pojma, ja isto nebi mogla dati, strah me igli! Nadam se da ćete uspjeti, sretno!

----------


## sos15

Nismo u hotelu, kod rodbine smo (ali oni su na putu,pa im cuvamo stan  :Laughing: ), a niko ne zna za nasu situaciju,pa ih ne mozemo ni pitati. 
Ja sam mislila dapitam u nekoj ambulanti, imam kod sebe i nalaz i injekciju, valjda ce htjeti, ako ne moracemo kuci ranije.

----------


## edina

Danas idem na prvi IUI.  nadam se da ce uspjeti iz prve.

----------


## aboni76

> Danas idem na prvi IUI.  nadam se da ce uspjeti iz prve.


Sretno Edina, nadam se da ćeš za 15 dana ugledati plusić  :Smile:

----------


## edina

Hvala i ja se nadam.  Posle 5 godina borbe sa azoo i vrijeme bi bilo da ugledamo plusic.

----------


## sos15

> Hvala i ja se nadam.  Posle 5 godina borbe sa azoo i vrijeme bi bilo da ugledamo plusic.


Nek je sa srecom, mora se cekanje isplatiti!Saljem pozitivne vibracije!!!!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sos nadam se da nećete morati kući ranije!
Edina sretno!!!

----------


## edina

danas imam jos jedan iui. moj dokor hoce da radim dva iui jeden za drugim kaze da ima vise sanse da dodze do oplodnje.

----------


## aboni76

> danas imam jos jedan iui. moj dokor hoce da radim dva iui jeden za drugim kaze da ima vise sanse da dodze do oplodnje.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  Sada navijamo za plusić  :Very Happy:

----------


## aboni76

Sos jeste li išta riješili za bockanje?

----------


## edina

sve je proslo. doktor hoce da vadim krv 15augusta i onda opet 22.nadam se dobrim rezultatima.

----------


## sos15

> Sos jeste li išta riješili za bockanje?


Jos nista. U petak cemo otici u blizini u ambulantu i pitati, ako  ne moram naci na you tube kako se daje injekcija i bocnuti ga sama, valjda cu uspjeti. Ako neko ima link, molim da posalje.

----------


## ledena

pih...vise se moj ginekolog zauzeo oko naseg problema sa azoo nego urolog...provela sam 7 minuta u ordinaciji....to je za 2 min vise nego lani,znaci napredak je postignut...ma zlo mi...

----------


## ledena

sos15....ma nemos tu puno masit,najgore je ak podogis kapilar,onda curi krv i ostane ti modrica.lagano nagnes pod kutem od 45% i samo polako,ne naglo.ne znam gdje ces davati,trbuh ili rame.guzu tesko da mozes tako pregeldno vidjeti.ugl.kad ubodes,malo izvuces van ono sta tiskas.ako ima krvi,onda si zilicu piknula i pomaknes se koji mm dalje...eto...samo bez straha

----------


## aboni76

> pih...vise se moj ginekolog zauzeo oko naseg problema sa azoo nego urolog...provela sam 7 minuta u ordinaciji....to je za 2 min vise nego lani,znaci napredak je postignut...ma zlo mi...


Naša posla  :Evil or Very Mad: . Jel ti makar nešto pametno rekao?

----------


## aboni76

Sos valjda ćete uspijeti da mu daju u ambulanti. Iskreno, ne bi ni ja to smjela, ali evo ledena ti je dobro objasnila, valjda se ne može ništa strašno desiti, ako ga ne bocneš dobro...

----------


## aboni76

Drage cure, pošto mjesecima čitam forum i tražim kome je uspjelo da nadju spermiće, a dijagnoza neopst. azoo, danči je imala super ideju, ali nažalost samo se mommy2b javila, odlučila sam da sve skupim na jedno mjesto da svaki dan ne čitam ponovo, pa se pogubim...Podijelit ću to svama, možda neku od vas interesuje, nadam se da moderator neće izbrisati  :Smile: 

*Anett*

I moj MM ima azoospermiju. Punkcijom testisa također ništa nije pronađeno ali su biopsijom došli do nešto plivača. Nalaz nije sjajan, ali svakako dovoljan za pokušaj IVF/ICSI. Nemojte nikako gubiti nadu...Ima i ovako "beznadnih" slučajeva sa sretnim krajem...Mi se ne predajemo! Sretno s tim vitaminčičićima i ostalim preparatima (svakako ne mogu škoditi) do biopsije a onda i do bebice.

Lea7

evo i mene da ti dam malo moralne podrške  
MM su tek nakon treće punkcije uspjeli naći toliko spermija da oplode moje tri jajne stanice od kojih ona uspješna upravo skače oko mene i pjeva "veliko putovanje malog puža".
Dijagnoza: azoospermia sa povišenim FSH i niskim testosteronom, "proizvodnja" spermija skoro na nuli i neće ići na bolje. Izgleda da smo uhvatili zadnji vlak, iako se ja još nadam da će biti još nešto, ali MM nema hrabrosti uopće otići na još koju punkciju- jako se teško nosi sa negativnim rezultatima  i izbjegava razgovore o toj temi, a vrijeme ide......................

SRETNO!!! 
mamina ribica Marko stigao 09.02.2005.


*Mirela33*

Kada su svi digli ruke od nas na VV odlučili smo za donatora,bili spremni za Prag tri dana prije puta mm je još jednom na moju inicijativu ponovio po tko zna koji put spermiogram,kad ono šok našli 11kom,putovanje odgodili napravili ICSI na IVF klinici kod dr Tomića i uspjeh od prve i zahvalna sam svom dr jer 2mj držim svoju curicu u naručju i nadam se da ču opet po naša ostala 3 zametka koji nas čekaju na IVF klinici.

_Zana_

Drage cure…….hvala jos jednom svima.
Sigurno da vam dugujem i ostatak nase price.
U junu sam vam opisala sav postupak oko TESE, mozda cu vam zvucati egoisticno, ali ja muzicu nisam puno tepala niti ga zalila oko te operacije. Znao je da mora na to ici, a i danas mi to izgleda jednostavnije nego pick up. Prije 15-tak dana smo dobili i definitivan patohistoloski nalaz (nemam ga ovde sad kod sebe, ali uglavnom pise sta je sve to atrofiralo, da ima manje od 10% zdravog tkiva gdje su nadeni spermici…i u zakljucku neopstruktivna azoo.-sto sam i prije znala, samo tip neopst. azoo koji se zove maturacijski arest. Koliko sam ja skontala to je “bolja” varijanta.
U svakom slucaju Briselci su bili realni, nisu nam nista obecali, niti nam dali prevelike nade, cak ja mislim da su nam prije TESE dali male sanse, jer je nisu htjeli raditi zajedno sa ICSI.
U svakom slucaju u avgustu 21 dan ciklusa sam pocela sa supresiom- Suprefact-sprej (u Briselu su ovi lijekovi jeftiniji nego u Bosni). Sa dolaskom menstruacije broj smrkanja sam modifikovala, po protokolu briselaca. I sad se sjecam glavobolje koju mi je suprefact uzrokovao, 5 dana bez prestanka. Nakon toga uslijedila je stimulacija sa Menopurom (ispocetka sa 225 i.j. a kasnije sa 150 i. J.). Sigurno sam 5-6 puta u toku supresije i stimulacije morala uraditi UZ+estrogen i progesteron, faxom poslati Briselcima, a oni u toku istog dana bi mi javili kako da nastavim dalje. Primjetila sam da je nasim doktorima to malo bilo cudno i previse. Ja opet mislim da je tako bolje, kod mene je na kraju bila odlicna stimulacija, a da pri tom nije doslo do hiperstimulacije. Od 11 folikula 9 je bilo zrelih, oplodili su se 6, transfer je uraden sa 3 embriona (8, 5, 4 stanice). Preostala 3 embriona nisu bila dovoljno dobra da bi se zamrznula. Moram vam reci i to da je meni pick up bio jako bolan, on se radi u lokalnoj anesteziji, nisam jos nikada cula da se neko toliko zalio na to, ali eto mene je stvarno boljelo. Mozda ja i nisam neko mjerilo boli, kada sam prvi put otisla u salon na depilaciju voskom bikini zone, kozmeticarka je uspjela skinuti dlacice sa desne strane, ali ne i sa lijeve, jer sam se ja zahvalila i otisla. Transfer me nije bolio. Briselci nisu bas odusevljeni rezultatom, na osnovu bete rekli su da ih je najmanje dvoje, a mozda i troje, to je rizicna trudnoca i za mene i za bebice.
Sto se tice same klinike i briselaca na skali od 0-10, mogu im dati samo 100. Mogla bih cijeli referat napisati o cistoci njihovih kupatila, zavjesa ili posteljine, o profesionalnosti i ljubaznosti da ne govorim.
Ja vec nekih 24 sata provodim zadovoljno, sretno i nasmijano. Jos uvijek nisam sebi dosla i vjerujem da ce to potrajati neko vrijeme. Svima vam zelim da osjetite ovo sto osjecam ja...


_trunčicabalunčica_ 
mm je imao povišen prolaktin 446,5mIJ/L (ref.vrij. 54,2-380,5) i povišen FSH 26,4 IJ/L (ref.vrij. 1,37-13,58). Testosteron i LH -ok, a inhibin b ne mogu naći, ne znam da li je to uopće vadio.
Uglavnom, i mi smo se bojali posebno zbog čak duplo povišenog FSH da neće biti plivača, a ipak su nađeni (dr. Reš, Postojna)!!!
Zato, pokušajte ne očajavati, dok ne napravite biopsiju! Pusa!

Hej, oprosti što tek sad odgovaram, ali ne znam kako, promaknuo mi je tvoj post.
Mm nije nikada pio te dodatne preparate i vitamine. Ja sam nekako skeptična prema tome, a osim toga, ja vjerujem ako u ejakulatu nema plivača, dakle 0, kao što je on imao na dva spermiograma koja je napravio, da se oni neće pojaviti taman popio ne znam šta s vrha ne znam čega. Neka me netko demantira, bilo bi mi drago.
Može mi bit jedino jasno da se s nekim preparatima mogu popraviti spermiogrami u kojima već ima bar 1 plivač, ali ovako kad nema ništa, ne vjerujem. Ili je negdje zapelo, ili ih nema. Nema druge.
Mm je imao kad je bio mali operaciju spuštanja testisa i pretpostavljam da su mu prilikom te operacije ozljedili kanalić kojim idu plivači iz testisa. I da zbog toga oni jesu unutra, ali nemaju kuda izaći van. Evo to je moja teorija. 
Kako nam je dr.Reš rekao, ta operacija se zove TESE (u lokalnoj anesteziji su mu uzeli (odsjeckali) nekoliko uzoraka iz testisa. I tu su našli plivače). Nakon operacije je imao par šavova koji su sami otpali.

*Misur*

MM je imao sličan nalaz FSH, LH i testosterona (FSH čak i 40), no nikad nije radio inhibin i poznato je da niti jedan od tih nalaza, pa ni inhibin nije sigurni pokazatelj da nema spermija (stoga ZABORAVI što ti je ovaj urolog rekao), kao što se i u njegovom slučaju pokazalo jer su ih našli pomoću microTESE, a poslije nam je urolog rekao da bi ih vjerojatno našli i klasičnom biopsijom jer su bili pravilno raspoređeni po testisu. Ako nemaš anamnezu koja bi upućivala na uzrok azoospermije onda bi svakako prije biopsije i bilo kakvih čajeva ili vitamina trebao napraviti analizu na AZF mikrodelecije koja se radi na Rebru i može se napraviti na uputnicu. Jedino potpuna delecija AZFa ili AZFb regije upućuje da nema spermatogeneze i u tom slučaju nije potrebno raditi biopsiju, za sve ostalo treba se napraviti biopsija i to je jedini pokazatelj da li je spermatogeneza održana. Možda eventualno napraviti i kariotip, no kako ti je testosteron ok, a i testisi mekše konzistencije to vjerojatno nije Klineferterov sindrom. No, čak i da je, i u tom slučaju vrlo često ima spermija u testisu (u 75% slučajeva). Također ako imaš kliničku varikokelu (dakle, ona koja se može napipati, a ne da se samo vidi na CD testisa) onda bi možda vrijedilo i napraviti varikokelektomiju (MM su se nakon toga nakratko pojavili spermiji u ejakulatu, ali se kroz par mjeseci vratilo na staro pa ne znam koliko to ima smisla raditi). Naravno, možete pokušati s čajevima, vitaminima i sličnim i općenito vitamine C i E te cink je svakako dobro uzimati jer mogu poboljšati nalaz na biopsiji ako ima nešto spermatogeneze, i naravno trebalo bi ponoviti još koji put spermiogram jer usprkos ovako visokim hormonima nije isključeno da se koji spermić pojavi i vani  sretno!

----------


## ledena

alboni,ovo je tracak nade i osvjezenje kada citam ove uspjesne trudnoce.i super si si dala truda to sve sloziti.

ginic mi je dao popis sta sve moram obaviti.za sada hormonski profil,cervikalne briseve,vag.ultrzv.,pa kad to pokupim,idemo dalje.rekao je da idemo dio po dio.a za mm cekam da se netko vrati sa godisnjeg na rebru za punkciju.to cekanje negdje nekoga mi stvarno ubija volju...ali kak kazu,strpljen spasen...

----------


## sos15

Aboni76, super za ove postove üto si nasla, svaka cast!

Ledena, hvala na savjetima vezano za bockanje.

MM nije htjeo da danas idemo u hitnu, pa smo odlucili da to sami obavimo. Pogledali video na you tube-u i sami izmijesali injekciju i onda sam ga ja ubola. Ne mogu vam opisati kako sam se tresla od straha, uzas! Ja koja inace ne mogu vidjeti iglu bodem nekoga.Uglavnom sve je proslo ok, jos mu nije otpala noga, a ni guza :Laughing: !

----------


## aboni76

Ledena nema gubljenja volje, bitno je da se nešto dešava...I kod nas sve jako sporo ide, i mi stalno nešto čekamo, al meni je tako lakše, ubjedim sebe da ima nade i da još nismo došli do kraja borbe...I ja bih trebala vaditi sve te nalaze kao i ti, taman mislila ovaj mjesec, a doktorica mi ode na godišnji  :Sad: 

Sos  :Klap: , nisam ja ni sumnjala u tebe da ćeš uspjeti. Jesi li se i obukla ko sestrica  :Wink: . Vidjećeš ti kada tm ne bude sada htio da mu daje boce niko osim tebe  :Smile: 

Drago mi je cure da vam se sviđa što sam one priče postavila ovdje (bojala sam se da ne pomislite da sam malo prolupala, čime se bavim  :Rolling Eyes: ), s iskreno se nadam da će i naša iskustva jednog dana biti ohrabrenje nekim novim parovima....

----------


## sos15

Joj, kakva odjeca! Bila sam potpuno spremna za krenuti na hitnu, telefon sa ukucanim brojem hitne pri ruci i kljucevi od auta ako ga mognem vuci do auta.Bila sam potpuno traumirana. Ja se inace kad uplasim ponasam cudno (pocnem se smijati ko luda), ali ovaj put se cak nisam ni smijala.

----------


## edina

sos15 znam kako si se osjecala ja sam isto morala davati muzu inekije. a u ponedeljak sam i besi morala dati jednu.  umrla sam od straha bila.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

sos bravo  :Klap: , sve se može kad se hoće!!
aboni super za postove, i meni se vratio optimizam!!

----------


## magalena5

Tu sam vec duze,u vasoj kozi.....citam vas,pratim...nasmijem se i placem....vise ovo drugo...mene zanima ima li koji od vasih muzeva varikokelu da je obostrana? Bili ona uzrokovala azoospermiju....sta mislite bili bilo dobro to operirat?nama doktori odmahuju rukom a citam na svjetskim klinikama svi to savjetuju operirat?

----------


## aboni76

Zdravo Magdalena  :Smile: . Kod nas nije uzrok varikokela, ali koliko sam čitala o azoospermiji, mislim da jedan od uzroka može biti varikokela. Dosta sam čitala ovaj forum, pa sam se sjetila da je nečiji muž sa azoo došao do normo, a spominje se varikokela, našla sam koja je to cura, evo stavit ću ovdje, pa možda da je kontaktiraš, da ti kaže svoje iskustvo. Pozz i budi s nama i dalje  :Smile: 

linalena
ja40:laparatomija 2/08, AMH 9.2, trombofilija, on40: OAT-azoo-varikokela-oligoastheno-normo??

----------


## aboni76

Sos ja sam se malo šalila za odjeću, nadam se da ne zamjeraš  :Smile: . Svaka tebi čast, super da je sve ok prošlo i da možete još ostati u Beču  :Smile: . 

Edina kako si ti, javljaj nam ima li nekih simtoma (znam da je rano, ali napokon da ovdje imamo jednu curu koja čeka plusić  :Very Happy:  )

----------


## edina

> Sos ja sam se malo šalila za odjeću, nadam se da ne zamjeraš . Svaka tebi čast, super da je sve ok prošlo i da možete još ostati u Beču . 
> 
> Edina kako si ti, javljaj nam ima li nekih simtoma (znam da je rano, ali napokon da ovdje imamo jednu curu koja čeka plusić  )



nemam nikakvih simtoma. vec me panika hvata.

----------


## aboni76

Edina nema panike, moraš sada pozitivno misliti, a sigurno je još rano za simptome.

----------


## sos15

Draga Edina, samo se opusti i odmaraj, nemoj razmisljati  o simptomima jer kod svakog su drugaciji, znas i sama po  iskustvima drugih forumasica.
Mi cemo sve slati pozitivne vibracije da to uspije i mora.

Aboni76, nema razloga da zamjerim. Ako nastavim sa bocanjem moracu kupitiuniformu da napravim ugodjaj  :Yes: ! Samo da dodje vrijeme da i on, a i drugi muzevi pocnu nas bocati, to bi bila najveca sreca.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Bravo, Aboni svaka cast. 
Da li od ovih cura sto je Aboni izlistala ima i jedna ciji je muz koristio neku vrstu terapije koja im je pomogla da prebrode Azoo???

----------


## aboni76

Zasto bas mi, ne znam ti reći za terapiju. Šta je s vama, hoćete li ponavljati Micro Tese (koliko se sjećam i kod vas su pronašli spermiće, ali nažalost vto nije uspjela). Nisam tebe stavila na spisak, jer si ti tu sa nama, nadam se da se ne ljutiš  :Kiss:  )

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto bas mi, ne znam ti reći za terapiju. Šta je s vama, hoćete li ponavljati Micro Tese (koliko se sjećam i kod vas su pronašli spermiće, ali nažalost vto nije uspjela). Nisam tebe stavila na spisak, jer si ti tu sa nama, nadam se da se ne ljutiš  )


Naravno da se ne ljutim, nama nije mesto na tom spisku. Za mene je uspeh samo kad beba zakmechi.
Muz kaze da nece ponovo da ide na Micro Tese. Da li ce se predomisliti ili ne, vreme ce pokazati. Valja imamo jos vremena, meni je 32 sada. Zato se raspitujem o terapijama, jer ako proizvodi nesto, mozda ima sanse da se pojave u ejakulatu umedjuvremenu.
Mislim ko zna sta nam sudbina nosi. Edina nije nikad mislila da ce njen pristati na donaciju, pa jeste, eto ...
Vazno je da smo zivi i zdravi i zadovoljni.

----------


## sos15

zasto bas mi,

istina da vi još niste došli do svoje bebe, ali  ti i Edina ste mi dale podsticaj za ići dalje. Uspješna micro tese kod tm (iako nije rezultirala trudnoćom) je veliki uspjeh, i meni daje nadu da će nešto naci kod mm,a s druge strane odluka Edininog muža za donaciju mi daje nadu da u slučaju da micro tese ne uspije i mm odlučiti na donaciju.

Hvala vam što ste svoje iskustvo podijelile s nama.

----------


## ledena

dobro je vidjeti toliko pozitive u svima nama.mi smo sve hrabre zene.svaka od nas ima razlicit put do istog cilja.mm i ja smo odlucili da se necemo trancirati do besvijesti.da smo mladji,mozda bismo jos i pokusavali i micro tese.ali ovako,vrijeme nije bas na nasoj strani...da smo bar prije radili taj spermogram...ali sve je to sa neki razlogom...

----------


## aboni76

> zasto bas mi,
> 
> istina da vi još niste došli do svoje bebe, ali  ti i Edina ste mi dale podsticaj za ići dalje. Uspješna micro tese kod tm (iako nije rezultirala trudnoćom) je veliki uspjeh, i meni daje nadu da će nešto naci kod mm,a s druge strane odluka Edininog muža za donaciju mi daje nadu da u slučaju da micro tese ne uspije i mm odlučiti na donaciju.
> 
> Hvala vam što ste svoje iskustvo podijelile s nama.


Ovo potpisujem, Sos  :Klap:

----------


## aboni76

> dobro je vidjeti toliko pozitive u svima nama.mi smo sve hrabre zene.svaka od nas ima razlicit put do istog cilja.mm i ja smo odlucili da se necemo trancirati do besvijesti.da smo mladji,mozda bismo jos i pokusavali i micro tese.ali ovako,vrijeme nije bas na nasoj strani...da smo bar prije radili taj spermogram...ali sve je to sa neki razlogom...


Ledena ako se dobro sjećam tebi je 36, isto kao meni, znam da su šanse svake godine sve manje i manje, ali mislim da ipak ne trebamo odustati, čuda se događaju, pa možda se i nama dogode. Ja sam razmišljala i o tome da, ako ne daj bože ne nađu spermiće kod mm, možda idemo na donaciju embrija, finansije su mi najveći problem, jer znam da to jako puno košta, a što se mene tiče uopšte ne bih imala problema s tim. Cure šta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## sos15

Joj, cure mi smo hrabre, samo da još i naš muževi budu. Ja lično bih se sutra odlučila na donaciju sperme ili embrija, nebitno. Čak mi i posvajanje djeluje kao super opcija ali mm ne dijeli moje mišljenje. On kaže da će pokušati sve što je u njegovoj moći, pristaje na punkciju i mikro tese, ali ako to ne uspije on završava borbu. Ja se s tim još ne mogu pomiriti, ne znam kako vi. Često me muči pitanje kako on koji je inače divan prema djeci može biti tako sebičan? Možda sam ja loša što tako razmišljam, ali on svojom odlukom i meni ubija mogućnost da ostvarim sebe kao majka. Voljela bih čuti vaše mišljenje.
Inače, ja sam danas primila vakcinu protiv rubele i sad razmišljam trebam li se čuvati (jer ne smijem ostati trudna dva mjeseca),  a bojim se kakve sam sreće ako ima ikakve šanse da se desi neko čudo i zatrudnim, da bi se to desio sad kad ne smijem. Slobodno recite da sam šašava.

----------


## ledena

podrzavam svaku odluku svih nas,ma kakva god ona bila.osim odustajanja,tu se moramo bodriti.donirana js,sperma,embrij,ma sve je to meni isto jer nasa ljubav koju cemo dati nema veze sa nacinom kako da dodjemo do nasih bebica.svi smo mi zreli u glavi i svaku soluciju smo vise desetaka puta analizirali.a financije su svima nama rak rana...pa mm i ja smo u kratkom roku zakljucili da idemo na opciju donora.vjerujem da je pristao na to jako brzo jer sam pogled na sve savove sta su ga izmasakrirali govori sve.sa jedne strane 35 savova,sa druge 12...da bar ima jedan tetsis kak treba..ali nema.i to je zivot

----------


## ledena

e draga sos,muski su malo,oprostite na izrazu,pi***!smao akd se sjetim mog.ubit ce ovog,onog,pa sebe,pa opet doktora,pa ne znam ni sama koga vise je stavio na listu za odstrel.onda je tulio da nije musko,da je ostecena roba.onda faza da si nadjem nekoga,da ga ostavim,pa da ga nikad ne ostavim.onda sma pozeljela da ga namlatim.majkemi.kad se smirio,ja sam mu rekla da sam odabrala zivot sa njim jer sumnjam da bi on mene ostavio da ja imam takav problem.i da bih voljela da mi ne uskrati mogucnost da osjetim kako je biti majka.napsoljetku,on ce skupa sa mnom podizati to dijete,i on ce biti otac.evolucija je od njih u startu napravila macho menove.i ne znaju se nositi sa problemom takve vrste.nisu svi isit,al sve se vrti oko ega

----------


## sos15

Ja sad neću da navaljujem na temu donora i posvajanja dok ne vidim šta će biti sa micro tese, ali ako od toga ne bude ništa, ja planiram s njim ozbiljno razgovarati  o toj temi. Jednostavno se ne mogu pomiriti na život bez djece.

----------


## edina

znam kako se osecate. ja sam mislila da moj muz nece nikada pristati na donera ali moja upornost i prica sa njim svaki dan izlatilacse samo sad da hoce uspjeti  ovaj iui. mom muzu kad je na pocetku borbe sa azoo doktor rekao za donera on je odmah rekao nema sanse.  5godina posel je i sam svatio da smo sve probali sto smo culi i nista nije uspjelo. valjda je svatio i sam da nije sve u genima nego ko odgaja to djete.  

izvinjsvam se na dugom postu.

----------


## kivano

Svima velika podrška pri odluci na donora ili posvajanje!!!Pročitajte samo koju priču na posvajanju...ništa više netreba reći...

----------


## aboni76

Zasto bas mi, nisam ti stigla sinoć napisati, jeste vama mjesto na onom spisku jer su ipak našli spermiće, a sve znamo da je to veliki uspjeh kod Micro Tese. Nadam se da će se tm predomisliti i da će te opet pokušati i uspjeti. 
Sos ako si ti šašava što se tiče bojanja da ćeš ostati trudna sada kada ne smiješ, onda sam i ja, isto bih tako razmišljala  :Smile: . Što se tiče odluke tm, mislim da će se ona ako ne daj bože bude potrebno, promijeniti. Ledena je dobro napisala, oni jako teško podnose saznanje da možda nikad neće imati svoje dijete. Možda sam već to pisala, ali opet ću ponoviti svoju priču, kad smo se dotakli ove teme....Kada smo se počeli zabavljati mm i ja, odmah smo odlučili da želimo bebu. Pošto ja imam brak iza sebe u kojem nisam mogla imati djece (idiopatska neplodnost), ja sam odmah njemu rekla da ja možda ne mogu imati djece, da odmah zna na čemu je. Odmah mi je rekao da mu ne pada na pamet da me ostavi radi toga. Mjeseci su prolazili, svaki put kada sam dobila, razočarenje, suze, govorila sam mu da me ostavi, da mu ne mogu roditi dijete, ali on je bio uz mene, tješio me i govorio da nema veze ako ja ne budem mogla roditi, možemo usvojiti dijete. Kada je uradio spermogram, srušio mu se svijet, bio je totalno izgubljen, odjednom je nestao sav onaj njegov optimizam, za njega je to bio kraj svjeta...Prihvatio je mene i mogućnost da možda nikada nećemo imati svoje dijete, ali kada je saznao da i on ima problem, slomio se...Nakon nekog vremena, spomenula sam mogućnost donacije, nije bio za to (Sos razmišljala sam isto kao i ti), da bi nedavno to sam spomenuo, i opet sinoć, ja sam mu rekla da to nećemo uraditi dok god on ne bude siguran da to želi i da to neće negativno uticati na naš odnos, sačekat ćemo da vidimo šta će biti, pa kada iskoristimo sve mogućnosti za naše biološko dijete, onda razgovarati o drugim opcijama...Znam samo da se ne bih odrekla njega za svu djecu ovog svijeta, djeca se rode, odrastu, odu, a mi opet ostajemo sa našim mužićima...Mislim Sos da će se tm predomisliti, pokušaj polako, ali baš polako, da mu spomeneš i tu opciju, ja sam mm čitala i postove sa rode, mislim da su i njima, kao i nama, korisna tuđa iskustva...

----------


## sos15

Znam ja da je njima teško da to prihvate, da treba vremena. S druge strane, to nikad ne bi bio razlog da ga ostavim. Mi smo suviše dugo zajedno i prošli smo dosta toga zajedno (bilo je raznih prepreka, ali smo sve zajedno prevazišli). Već smo bili u situaciji na početku braka da su nam doktori rekli zbog problema sa štitnom da ne mogu zatrudniti (totalno netačno, ali za nas šok). U tom momentu on je bio uz mene i rekao da je najbitnije da se sačuva moje zdravlje i da mu ne pada na pamet da me ostavi zbog toga. Ja sam mu na tome zahvalna, mada sam u tom periodu razmišljala da bi mu bilo bolje bez mene. Nažalost, u tom momentu, nam niko od doktora nije spominjao donaciju ni vto, već su samo rekli da ne može (naišla sam na grupu pravih doktora :oklagija: ). Međutim, ja nisam odustala, našla sam pravu doktoricu (istina u susjednoj državi) i ona mi je riješila probleme i uputila nas kako dalje, nažalost tu smo došli do novog problema - azoo. Ja sam uz njega do kraja, ali neću odustati od toga da ga ubiijedim za druge opcije. Čak pokušavam izganjati i preseljenje iz naše male provincije jer mislim da bi u tom slučaju lakše donio odluku jer bi to mogli sakriti pred rodbinom. Sad kad smo bili u Austriji ja sam kroz priču spomenula kako kad bi živjeli negdje dalje da bi možda lakše donijeli odluku o nekim drugim opcijma ako micro tese ne uspije, on je samo klimnuo glavom. Meni je i to napredak.
Joj, kako me ova azoo muči, zbog nje radim sve što nikad ne bih pomislila da hoću - davanje injekcija, bavljenje psihologijom i što je najgore, povlađivanje mužu  :Laughing:

----------


## aboni76

Ne znam Sos da li je potrebno preseljenje, niko ne mora znati da je donacija u pitanju...Čuda se stalno dešavaju, što se i nama ne mogu desiti  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

O preseljenju je i ranije bilo riječi, mene sad samo ta opcija dodatno privlači jer mislim da bi se on lakše odlučio u tom slučaju. Donaciju moraš prijaviti porodičnom doktoru, a blizak član naše porodice radi s porodičnim doktorom, što znači da se ne bi moglo prikriti, a da ne pričam o etici medicinskih radnika u mom mjestu. Neki dan sretnem drugaricu iz škole kojoj mama radi u porodičnoj medicini  i kaže mi za našu zajedničku drugaricu kako se eto ponvo sprema za vto. Iz pouzdanih izvora zna.m da ta cura o tome ne priča javno, pa je upitam kako zna za to, je li bla možda s njom. Kaže, ma ne bila kod doktora po uputnice, pa ja tako saznala. Nisam mogla izdržati da ne kažem kako je to nekulturno od stane radnika da prenose povjerljive inofrmacije u javnost.

----------


## ledena

joj cure moje,da mi je netko prije 15-tak godina rekao sta me ceka,pomislila bih da mi ta osoba zeli samo zlo.azoo je vise psihicki nego fizicki problem,bar za mene.citam vase postove i sve smo u ,manje-vise ,slicnim sranjima.sto kaze sos,postale smo i medicinsko osoblje i ponasanjem zabiravljamo da smo ravnopravne,vec se stavljamo u blago podredjeni polozaj,samo da im do mozga dodje da taj donirani jedan spermic ili js ili embrij ne znace da da ce to biti smao moje dijete,vec nase.da nije ovo problem pojedinca,vec oboje.i treba puno razgovora,to je istina.najgore je dok se ne prihvati cinjenica da je to tako.i alboni je dobro rekla,dok oni ne budu nacisto da se slazu sa doniranjem sta se vec mora,nema smisla nista.mm i ja smo kao neki "plan borbe"utvrdili.ako punkcijom nadju vise od 10 pokretnih spermica,idemo sa time.sve manje od toga je put za prag.to je prijedlog mm.i iznenadilo me,da budem iskrena.nekako smo se bazirali da je najbitnije da dodje do prve trudnoce.voljeli bismo da nadju makar i 2 pokretna,ali mi odmah na najcrnji scenarij,da nece biti nista.ma uspjet cemo sve mi,smao je pitanje kada i na koji nacin,vidjet cete

----------


## aboni76

Sos nije mi jasno zašto mora znati porodični doktor da se ide na donaciju? Je li to možda ako tražiš refundaciju od fonda?
Ledena baš mi je drago da ste se dogovorili, iskrena da budem, meni je sada puno lakše kada je mm spomenuo mogućnost donacije, mada se i dalje nadam da ih ima kod njega. I ja mislim da ćemo sve mi uspjeti da dobijemo svoje bebe, sve smo uporne, imamo volje, pa valjda će i nas dragi bog malo pogledati i dati nam da imamo ono što najviše želimo....

----------


## sos15

Ne samo zbog refundacije, ali mislim da je neophodno zbog djeteta. U slučaju neke bolesti da je u kartonu navedeno da je djetetov otac ili majka nepoznat. Jer se kod nas sve svodi na genetiku. Čim dođeš doktoru pitaju te , a jesu li roditelji bolovali to i to? Možda griješim,to bi bolje znale djevojke koje imaju djecu iz postupka sa doniranim materijalom. Voljela bih čuti njihova iskustva.

----------


## aboni76

Možda nisam u pravu, ali mislim da ne mora da se kaže, baš bih i ja voljela čuti iskustva. Baš si me sada natjerala na razmišljanje, kada bi to bilo tako, kada bi dijete moralo da zna da nije naše biološko ili kada bi moglo da sazna, ne znam da li bih se uopšte odlučila na donaciju...

----------


## sos15

Joj, nije mi bila namjera da unesem konfuziju u vašu odluku, jer mene lično to ne bi spriječilo da se odlučim na donaciju, to je veći problem kod mm, pa sam zato spomenula. Inače ja sam našla na forumu ranije kako su neke djevojke to saopštavale djeci pomoću jedne edukativne slikovnice sa slonićima (možda djeluje glupo, ali stvarno je super) i tad sam si rekla da bi i ja tako objasnila svom djetetu na vrijeme na koji način je došlo na svijet. Mislim da je bolje na početku to reći nego da sazna sa 30 godina i onda da bude problema.

----------


## ledena

hm,ima tema 101 pitanje oko donacije...ajmo tam virkat...

----------


## aboni76

Ma sve ok Sos, meni je drago razmijeniti mišljenja, više ljudi je uvijek pametnije od jednog  :Smile: . Kad si spomenula slikovnicu, gledala sam to, i meni je to super....

----------


## aboni76

> hm,ima tema 101 pitanje oko donacije...ajmo tam virkat...


Ja već virkala  :Embarassed: . Ako mi krenemo tamo pisati, promijenit će naziv u 1001 pitanje  :Cool:

----------


## sos15

i ja sam zavirila i sada je dosta jasnije, ali opet imam 1001  pitanje :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

Ja bih ipak svom djetet rekla, ali kad osjetim da je spremno, ali porodici nikako, o ostalima da ne govorimo.

----------


## ledena

ja vec tamo nakuckala svoja nadasve opsirna razmisljanja :Smile: ..ma daj,nema sanse da kazem nekome iz obitelji.sve to pecinarska razmisljanja.a dijete,kada dodje do toga ga uopce donesemo na svijet,mislim da ce sve ovisiti kako se bude karakterno razvijalo...i normalno je da imamo i pitanja i dvojbi..pa ne kupujemo auto,pa da ga mjenjamo ako nam ne pase.ovo je najvaznija odluka naseg zivota.bar za mm i mene.a vjerujem i za nas sve

----------


## aboni76

Ja sam nekim bliskim članovima porodice rekla o čemu razmišljam, imam njihovu potpunu podršku i kada je u pitanju donacija i usvajanje djeteta, ali ne znam da li bi im rekla kada bi to uradili da je donacija u pitanju. Možda im nisam trebala nikako govoriti, ali sam po prirodi jako otvorena, a kad imam neki problem jednostavno ga moram podjeliti s nekim, naravno to su uvijek bliske osobe od povjerenja. Ovaj put sam ipak malo pretjerala, možda sam trebala ipak zadržati za sebe, imam vas da to podjelim, ali sad je gotovo....Joj nekad bih sama sebe istukla zbog bržeg jezika od pameti  :oklagija:

----------


## sos15

i ja sam jednom u momentu slabosti spomenula mami i sestri donaciju, one daju podršku, ali sad mi je krivo. Jer se bojim da kad bi došlo do toga i one me pitale da li je dijete iz "donacije" da im ne bi mogla slagati.  Da nisam ništa spominjala ne bi me ni pitale. To više sigrno neću spominjati.

----------


## ledena

ma i ja sam lajaca preteska,ali na ovu temu sam stavila cenzuru.i sad kad sam pocela mimohodit kod ginekologa,smao sam rekla da me nesto jajnici bole,pa da vidimo sta je.jer mm i ja imamo takve poslove da je cudo ostati zdrav.ma alboni,nista se ne sekiraj,sta si rekla rekla,gotovo sad.ne mozes povuci sta si izgovorila.a citale smo na ovom forumu kako se "cuda "dogadjaju.pa neka i kod nas bude "cudo".pripisat cemo sve cudu prirode kada smo se najmanje nadali :Laughing:

----------


## aboni76

> i ja sam jednom u momentu slabosti spomenula mami i sestri donaciju, one daju podršku, ali sad mi je krivo. Jer se bojim da kad bi došlo do toga i one me pitale da li je dijete iz "donacije" da im ne bi mogla slagati.  Da nisam ništa spominjala ne bi me ni pitale. To više sigrno neću spominjati.


Isto kao kod mene, znači nisam jedina....

----------


## ledena

nista curke,ak vam je sad bed,recite da i dalje radite na tome,pa sta bude,bude.i prebacite se u ilegalu:D...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Aboni, da li vi planirate na Micro Tese?

Ledena, moj muz kad je radio Micro Tese oni su taj uzorak zaledili. Na "pre-sceening-u" su rekli da su videli 2 NEPOKKRETNA spermica. To nama nije davalo puno nade da ih ima vise, ali su kreteni sve zaledili u jednom uzorku, tako da kad su odledili videli su da tamo ima oko 1000 komada i da ih je dosta bilo i pokretno. Da sam znala da ce tako da bude prosla bih kroz jos jednu stimulaciju. Ovako smo samo iskoristili moja zaledjena jaja, koja gube na kvalitetu  :Sad: 
Sad za sad mi je to najveca zivotna greska i ne volim da razmisljam o tome zato sto sam se sama dvoumila da li da prodjem kroz jos jedan IVF ili ne. Radi $$$$ nisam  :Sad:  a cak i doktori su rekli, nema potrebe.  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Ja sam odlučila da kažem da je micro tese uspjela (što se nadam i da će biti), a u najgorem slučaju da nije uspjela IVF (pu,pu da ne navučem loše), i da idemo pokušati još jednom u Prag (ako se mm odluči na to). Tako ću ubiti sumnje i spriječiti pitanja. Ako do tad odselimo, niko ne mora ni znati da smo išli u Prag  :Smile: .

----------


## ledena

zasto bas mi,sada citam tvoj post i puna sam gorcine...ponekad mi se cini da se ni lijecnicima ponekada ne trudi previse.i bemti te pare,svima nama se provlace i indirektno utjecu na sve...kao i uvijek u zivotu,moras past na amo dno da se polako dignes...vjerujem da ce se nekada nesto dogoditi da stvari krenu nama na ruku

----------


## aboni76

Planiramo da idemo, ali to kod nas sve sporo ide, ja sam malo kilava, kao da mi je 26 godina a ne 36. Sada čekamo da popije te neke vitamine, pa da ide u Bahceci da ponovi spermogram, ako opet ništa ne nađu onda ćemo valjda nešto konkretno poduzeti. Jel tvoj muž ponavlja spermogram, baš su ih dosta našli, možda postoji šansa da se nađu u ejakulatu. Nadam se da će se tm predomisliti i pristati na još jednu operaciju, sad znaš da trebaš tražiti da ih posebno zamrznu.

----------


## aboni76

Sos super si to smislila, sad i ja zahvaljujući tebi imam rješenje, samo moram skontati kako bih ja to izvela, pošto mi sigurno nećemo u isto vrijeme radini MT i VTO, radi posla, nego bi ih zaledili pa onda VTO.

----------


## sos15

a da kažeš da ćete u isto vrijeme i ako uspije (a mora) da je ostalo za još jedan postupak VTO. Bože, što sam puna ideja, mogu misliti kako su providne  ljudima bez ovakvih briga.

----------


## aboni76

hhaha ma nisu providne, vjeruj moja sos da oni nemaju pojma o čemu pričamo, ja kada spominjem svojoj mami vto, embrije, zamrzavanje, ona me gleda kao da pričam o svemirskom brodu  :Smile:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Aboni, koje vitamine TM koristi???
Moj nije radio spermogram vec 4 meseca.
Volila bih da nesto pije ili koristi pre nego sto uradi.
Razmisljam da li bi mu hormonska terapija pomogla ili ne.

----------


## aboni76

Rekao mi dr. u Bahceciju da uzme Argin Max for man, pa smo naručili iz Amerike i to pije. To su u biti samo vitamini, kod njega je testosteron dobar, pa valjda nema potrebe za hormonsku terapiju (ovo sada ko laik govorim, nekako mi logično)

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Rekao mi dr. u Bahceciju da uzme Argin Max for man, pa smo naručili iz Amerike i to pije. To su u biti samo vitamini, kod njega je testosteron dobar, pa valjda nema potrebe za hormonsku terapiju (ovo sada ko laik govorim, nekako mi logično)


Koliko dugo koristi Argin Max? Sad sam ga poredila sa Fertilaid, sto je moj muz koristio i deluje mi bolje posto ima L-arginine i drugih amino kiselina za razliku od Fertilaid.
Koliko TM ima godina?

----------


## aboni76

Koristi ga skoro 3 sedmice, mm ima 32g

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Bokić društvo!
Nisam se dugo javljala, bili smo prošli tjedan kod androloga, ispipao je mm, kaže da je po hormonima funkcija testisa oštećena, valjda mu se testisi prečesto povlače unutra, tako nešta, pa se pregrijavaju, ne daje puno šanse, napravio je sad spermiogram, pa ćemo vidjeti hoće se nešto promjeniti. Sljedeći pregled opet za 2-3 mj., pa će mu raditi punkciju testisa (ako nebude ništa na spermogramu), a onda ako na punkciji ništa ne nađu, radit će prvo genetske pretrage..i tako..jad i bijeda..
A meni sad ovaj ciklus trajao 52 dana, zadnji put dobila 26.6. i naravno mi se po ko zna koji put ponadali da se desilo čudo, kad ono jutros procurila.  :oklagija:  mrzim samu sebe i svoju psihu, kako si uvijek umislim milijun simptoma. 
Inače, kako ste vi sve? Vidim priča se o donaciji, i smo si zacrtali definitivno posvajanje, al nikad se nezna možda se nešto promjeni..

----------


## aboni76

Ćao u dobru i zlu! Nemoj da vas obeshrabri to što dr. daje male šanse, nikad se ne zna, skoro sve nas sa lošim hormonima su otpisali, a bilo je slučajeva gdje su se pojavili...Dok god se ne uradi MT nije kraj...Ti si mlada, imaš jako puno vremena, samo se naoružaj strpljenjem i budi uporna...Vidim da imaš PCO, vjerovatno je to razlog što ti kasni, jesi li nešto radila po tom pitanju? Od mog brata djevojka ima PCO, znam da je neko vrijeme koristila kontracepciju po uputama dr. i menstruacije su joj se sredile...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Aboni hvala ti!
Ma ja ti imam PCO po izgledu jajnika, a hormoni su mi u redu, ciklus mi vjerojatno podivlja kad sam pod stresom, a bila sam zadnja 2 mjeseca, inače mi je uredan 28-32 dana. Jutros sam dobila. Uvijek su mi bili ciklusi uredni dok nismo počeli raditi na bebi, valjda radi psihe se poremetili, al evo zadnjih skoro godinu dana(od kako znamo da nemožemo prirodno) su opet uredni. Nemoš vjerovat kako je psiha zaj.. stvar!

----------


## aboni76

Ma psiha je čudo. Meni nikad ne kasni, a nedavno kad je mm radio spermogram, kasnila mi je nekoliko dana. Stres čuda čini.

----------


## aboni76

Cure možda nekoj od vas treba ova info. Dr. Emre dolazi u septembru u Bahceci, biti će cijeli mjesec i moći će se zakazati konsultacije kod njega.

----------


## tanjica123

Koliko kostaju konsultacije u Bahceci kod Dr Emre?ultrazvuk,spermogram?

----------


## aboni76

> Koliko kostaju konsultacije u Bahceci kod Dr Emre?ultrazvuk,spermogram?


Spermogram košta 100 KM, za ostale cijene ne znam.

----------


## tanjica123

100 km je 50e jel?pozvacu ja da se informisem za ostalo...hvala aboni76...mi planiramo da idemo na microtese pa se razmisljam da zakazem konsultacije tamo..neznam sta je pametno...Dali neko zna koliko to kosta u Belgiji i koja je to klinika konkretno koja radi microtese?

----------


## aboni76

Jeste to je 50eur. Ne znam ti reći za Belgiju, možda će neka od drugih cura znati, u Bahceciju je 1000 EUR Micro Tese.

----------


## sos15

U Bahcece je i ultrazvuk 50 EUR. Što se tiče Belgije nemam informacija, ali pokušaj poslati poruku Sanji79, njen muž je radio micro tese tamo, istina 2009. godine, ali može te uputiti gdje da nađeš informacije.

----------


## ledena

evo i u dobru i zlu se javila nakon 100 godina :Smile: ...vidim,svi se pomicemo puzevim korakom..a opet,bolje i to nego stajati na mjestu.

tanjice123,a zast tak daleko?nema li blize nesto.mozda slovenija?mislim,pitam cist iz logicne postavke da se ustedi koja para ako se ne mora ici daleko,cak u belgiju..

----------


## tanjica123

ledena nisam sigurna da se microtese radi u Sloveniji,a za Belgiju pitam da vidim ima li koja devojka da je bila,pa cisto da znam cene ,iskustva i sl,jer nama je Dr preporucio Belgiju...mada po svemu sudeci cifre za Belgiju su ogromne

----------


## aboni76

Mislim da su cure oisale da se micro tese ne radi u sloveniji, sammo klasična biopsija. Tanjice koja je kod vas azzo, šta ste vadili od nalaza, kakvi su (sorry ako previše pitam  :Embarassed: )? 

Ledena polako al sigurno mi idemo do našeg cilja, mene panika hvata zbog mojih godina, što znam da nemam puno vremena, a uhvate me i neke crne misli, ako i dođe do VTO, hoće li uspjeti, znam da i kod mene nešto nije u redu, čim dvije godine nisam mogla ostati trudna sa bm, a sve bilo ok...

----------


## aboni76

Edina ima li kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## tanjica123

kod nas sve ok.hormoni,kariotip,mikrodelacija sve je u najboljem redu,radili smo dve punkcije ,na jednoj se pojavio jedan nepokretan spermatozoid,zatim smo probali neke terapije koje nisu nista promenile,radili smo biopsiju testisa,nista nije nadjeno...spermogeneza postoji ali samo do nivoa spermatida...preporuka MICROTESE...e da od hormona nam jedino inhibin b nije bio u redu 39 (ref vred 50-250) kasnije se podigao nekim terapijama na 70,mada to je sve bilo pre biopsije,neznam koliko je to bitno....
a kod vas kakva je situacija aboni 76?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ledena pa da javila se ja, počela sam raditi pa mi treba malo vremena da sve konce pohvatam, navečer mi se neda sjediti za kompom! Mi sad čekamo nalaze, mislim da ću idući tjedan zvat gore da vidim, ko će dočekat 7.9.

----------


## edina

> Edina ima li kakvih novosti kod tebe?


 nema jos nista. grudi me bole ponekad ledza kao da cu dobiti,ali ko zna mozda je to samo sve u glavi. tek u srijedu idem da vadim krv pa cu znati na cemu sam. nesto bas se i nenadam previse.po mom misljenu trebala bi imati vise simtoma a ja nemam ih.

----------


## aboni76

Tanjice kod nas je FSH visok, inhibin nismo radili, dr. je rekao mm da ima urođenu atrofiju testisa, na prvom i trećem spermogramu nule, na drugom pojavilo se nekoliko nepokretnih, narušene morfologije, sada čekamo da idemo ponovo u Bahceci da vidimo hoće li se nešto pojaviti i šta dalje. Koliko sam naučila od cura ovdje, inhibin je bolji pokazatelj od FSH, tako da je dobro što vam se povećao. Jeste li radili spermogram, nakon što vam se povećao inhibin?

Edina ne mora značiti da mora biti više simptoma, ja znam više cura koje su bile trudne a nisu imale nikakve simptome, samo simptome PSM-a, tako da se ja iskreno nadam da ćeš nas za koji dan obradovati  :Smile:

----------


## tanjica123

jesmo ,ali nista se nije promenilo,cak smo i biopsiju radili posle toga...Vi ste isli u Bahceci?sta mislis o toj klinici?mi planiramo da zakazemo konsultacije uskoro tamo....

----------


## ledena

uf,vidi se da nisam bas pohvatala sve konce :Confused: ..ocekivala sam microtese negdje blize...ma jado to sve u 3pm....pms me drma junacki,cekam dan d,pa da put os vadit hormone

edi,a svi smo uz tebe u ocekivanju rezultata.tako cemo redom nama svima ovdje drzat fige

u dobru i zlu,javi sta je bilo i kakvi rezultati.sta god da bude,nisi sama

tanjice,i ti si sad nasa

ja ocekujem najgore,a nadam se najboljem.tako da isto kao i alboni,stalno te moje godine mi vise ko kamen oko vrata utopljenika

----------


## tanjica123

istina je da sve tako sporo ide,sve nas cini mi se ova dijagnoza ubila u pojam...ali moramo da se nadamo...ledena hvala za ovo >nasa< :Smile: ,svi smo u istom sosu i lepo je sto mozemo razmeniti iskustva i informacije....Sta je sa vama...kakvi su vasi hormoni i ostali nalazi,dali ste radili biopsiju ?

----------


## sos15

Cure, molim vas da ne gubite nadu ni u kom momentu.
Edina, svi smo uz tebe, nemoj misliti o simptomima, već nas uskoro obraduj pozitivnom betom.
Aboni76, nemoj razmišljati u fazonu da s tobom nije nešto u redu. Ja znam za jedan slučaj, gdje je žena bila u braku par godina, sve u redu od nalaza,a djece nema, ali njima nije ni bilo dobro u braku, razveli se i ona pri prvom "slučajnom" odnosu ostane trudna. On i dalje nema djece. A znam i za slučaj gdje isto dvoje nisu mogli imati djece, a kad su se nakon razvoda ponovo vjenčali s drugim osobama imaju djecu. Izgleda da nisu bili kompatibilni.
Tako da ne misliš loše, dovoljne su nam dijagnoze naših muževa.
Ja sam danas nešto optimistična, bez ikakvog razloga (izgleda da sam prolupala).
Posebno čudno kad vidim da su kod mm najgori nalazi (najviši fsh, najniži inhibin,...)

----------


## aboni76

Sos hvala puno na ohrabrenju, znam i ja za puno takvih slučajeva, nekad pomislim da je možda bio i problem u mojoj glavi, možda sam podsvjesno znala da ne bi bilo dobro da s tim čovjekom imam dijete...vjeruj mi stalno mi pada na pamet, izreka, pazi šta želiš, možda ti se ostvari...stalno sam govorila, i ranije, a i kada sam sa mm počela raditi na bebi, a nije je bilo, da mi je da znam šta je problem, bilo bi mi lakše...i eto..to se i nažalost i ostvarilo...Baš mi je drago da si danas optimistična, nadam se da neće biti samo danes, nego da će dugo potrajati  :Smile: ...Odmah i na mene preneseš malo svog optimizma  :Kiss: 

Tanjice bila sam u Bahceciju, nama su oni blizu, čine mi se skroz ok, jako su ljubazni i profesionalni...Cijene su veće nego u drugim klinikama za VTO, ali rade Micro Tese, tako da smo se mi odlučili za njih, jer su nam blizu, sve druge klinike koje rade MT su nam daleko i sigurno bi bilo još skuplje...

----------


## edina

hvala vam svima. vidjecemo sta ce biti. ako nista ovaj mjesec ima sledeci.

----------


## ledena

sos,da mi je barem 1% tvoje pozitive...i dalje sam uvjerena da je nalaz mm daleko najgori od nas sviju ovdje.naravno,nemam ga jer ga je mm skoro pojeo od muke.ali vjerovat cu urologu koji je bez cenzure rekao,nece tu nista naci ni punkcija ni biopsija jer je 30 godina proslo od operacije koja nije uspjela.kanalici su prerezani,krivo sve pokrpano..ja uvijek trazim da mi se sve objansi na najjednostavniji moguci nacin.tako da ne baratam ni inhibin,ni fsh...nista...nista nema..jos ce morati i na obrezivanje jer je oziljak tako velik da povlaci svu kozu za sobom i jedino olaksavajuce rjesenje je obrezivanje,sto su mu trebali odmah i napraviti.ocito nitko nije mislio,sta mislis hitna operacija,kirurga zvali iz svatova da dodje,bas se njemu dalo dati sve od sebe.i sad mi nemamo djece jer se njemu zurilo pit i zderat..u mirovini seta sa unucima,gledam ga svaki dan...sumnjam da se i sjeca greske koju mi ispastamo...sorry,ali danas mi takav dan

----------


## sos15

Joj, Ledena, razumijem potpuno tvoju ogorčenost. Meni dođu dani kad sve krivim za ovo što nam se događa. Nekad krivim ljude možda i bez razloga. Krivim šefa mm koji ga svaki dan dovede do ludila, pa je stalno nervozan, krivim njegove roditelje zbog kojih je on imao težak period u živou i ja sumnjam da je taj šok i stres koji je tad proživio ostavio posljedice. Ma krivim sve i svašta. Mogu misliti kako je onda gledati nekog svaki dan ko je sigurno zbog žurbe pogriješio. Iskreno ja mislim da nebi izdržala da mu to kažem u lice.
Ipak ne smijemo odustati. Moramo sve pokušati. Svaki put kad su nam doktori rekli da nema šanse bez donacije i da ne trebamo ići ni na biopsiju, ja otplačem i krenem dalje. Neki inat  u meni tjera da ne odustajem. Da se pita mm on bi davno odustao, njemu je dovoljno bilo jednom reći da ne može i to je to. Ja još moram i njega gurati.

----------


## edina

jutros sam radila kucni test za trudnocu i pokazao je negativno.

----------


## sos15

> jutros sam radila kucni test za trudnocu i pokazao je negativno.


Još je rano! Strpi se do srijede kad budeš vadila krv, to je najsigurnije. Test ne mora biti tačan, a pozitivno je i to što nisi dobila.. Nemoj se predavati prije bete. Držimo ti fige

----------


## edina

ja vec razmisljam o sledecem postupku, ali me strah hoceli i on uspjeti. mislila sam mozda da idem na ivf umjesto iui.

----------


## aboni76

Dino u pravu je Sos, još je rano za test.

----------


## edina

pa sutra idem da vadim krv.nadam se da jeste rani za test alickakve sam ja srece dajboze da bude pozitivan rezultat

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Jedno pitanjce.

Koliko dugo vam je trebalo da se jave iz Bahceci Sarajavo, posalo sam im mail sa nalazima i pitanjima prije dva dana pa se niš ne javljaju, htjeli bi iskoristiti priliku dok je dr. Emre-a tu u rujnu?!?

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav
> 
> Jedno pitanjce.
> 
> Koliko dugo vam je trebalo da se jave iz Bahceci Sarajavo, posalo sam im mail sa nalazima i pitanjima prije dva dana pa se niš ne javljaju, htjeli bi iskoristiti priliku dok je dr. Emre-a tu u rujnu?!?


Meni su obično odgovarali isti dan. Jednom se desilo da sam čekala dva dana na odgovor. U svakom slučaju možeš ih nazvati ako ti se žuri.

----------


## aboni76

Florijan, ja sam ih zvala neki dan, na mobitel, rekli su mi da su na godišnjem, mislim do 25.08., tako da je moćda to razlog zašto ti nisu odgovorili. Najbolje je da ih nazoveš na mobitel.

----------


## florjan

Istina, može biti da su na GO, probat ću na tel. onaj na njihovoj stranici 033 420 124

Hvala sos15 i aboni76

Poz

----------


## sos15

> Istina, može biti da su na GO, probat ću na tel. onaj na njihovoj stranici 033 420 124
> 
> Hvala sos15 i aboni76
> 
> Poz


Ima i broj mobilnog, ako su na godišnjem prije da će se na ovaj javiti. Mob: 062/051-312.

----------


## florjan

Sos15 hvala na mobu probati ću sutra  :Smile: 

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Florjan jesi li ih uspio dobiti, jesi li zakazao pregled?

----------


## florjan

abonu76 nisam ih zvao na poslu sam, doma sam oko 15:00 pa ču probati onda na oba tel. na koji dobijem pa javim

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Važi javi šta je bilo...Pozzz

----------


## sos15

Edina,

Ima li rezultata? Čekam s nestrpljenjem dobre vijesti! :Cekam:

----------


## edina

posto sam ja u americi malo je razlika u vremenu tako da jos nisam isla. cim budem nesto saznala javljam odmah.

----------


## sos15

Čekamo i držimo fige!

----------


## boss

edina drzim fige i cekam da nas obradujes sve.

----------


## aboni76

Edina sretno, nadam se da ćeš nam danas uljepšati dan  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

> Važi javi šta je bilo...Pozzz


aboni76

Upravo sam se čuo sa Bahceci klinikom (zvao ih na mob), danas su počeli raditi pa nisu stigli odgovoriti na mail, ali javiti če se netko uskoro. Potvrđeno mi je da dolazi dr. Emre sljedeći mjesec i da skupljaju pacijente za dolazak. Pitala me gđica. da li sam mail poslao direktno dr. Emre-u, poslao sam na kliniku, možda da direktno njemu pošaljem nalaze pa da vidim što će reći; ima li tko njegovu mail adresu iz Turske, ne mogu je pronaći negdje mi se zagubila.

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Ja nemam njihov mail, uvijek sam ih kontaktirala telefonom, ali možda ti se javi neko ko ga je kontaktirao.

----------


## sos15

Naša forumašica 888 je kontaktirala direktno dr  Emra mailom,pa možeš pitati nju. Imaš i mogućnost na njihovom sajtu izabrati baš njega da ga kontaktiraš. Ideš na konsultujte se sa vašim doktorom i izabereš dr Emra.

----------


## sos15

ebakircioglu@yahoo.com

Našla sam i ovu na netu,pa možeš pokušati

----------


## florjan

Evo prije pola sata su se javili mailom da će se doktori odgovoriti što je prije moguće sada su vjerojatno proslijedili mail dalje pa ću pričekati koji dan, sos15 hvala na obavijesti za ovu mogućnost kontaktiranja direktno željenog doktora nisam skužio prije ovaj način, 

Pozdrav

----------


## 888

florijan, ja sam kontaktirala dr.Emru preko njihovog sajta, tu sam i našla njegov mail.  dobila sam odgovor za par dana od doktora, reko mi je da muž dođe sa nalazima  mikrodelecije Y kromosoma i kariotipa. Pošto mom mužu na svim nalazima što smo radili, a radili smo sve osim micro-TESA, uvijek je bio rezultat 0 spermija.
mi smo odlučili nakon terapije sper hopa vidit šta dalje,a to je tek iza nove godine

----------


## edina

Evo da vam javim da moj IUI nije dobro zavrsio. Test je negativan.  Nadam se boljoj sreci sledeci mjesec.

----------


## sos15

> Evo da vam javim da moj IUI nije dobro zavrsio. Test je negativan.  Nadam se boljoj sreci sledeci mjesec.


Baš mi je žao, zaista sam se nadala da ćeš nas obradovati, ali nema odustajanja. Kao što sama kažeš, biće bolje sledeći put. :Love:

----------


## edina

Ljuta sam sto nije uspjeli ali sta ja mogu tu.  Mislim da cu ovaj put uzeti inekcije umjesto tableta za stimualiju folkusa.

----------


## florjan

> florijan, ja sam kontaktirala dr.Emru preko njihovog sajta, tu sam i našla njegov mail.  dobila sam odgovor za par dana od doktora, reko mi je da muž dođe sa nalazima  mikrodelecije Y kromosoma i kariotipa. Pošto mom mužu na svim nalazima što smo radili, a radili smo sve osim micro-TESA, uvijek je bio rezultat 0 spermija.
> mi smo odlučili nakon terapije sper hopa vidit šta dalje,a to je tek iza nove godine


888 hvala na informaciji, ja sam sve te nalaze također obavio nažalost isto sve nule i zadnje nam je micro-TESA, probat ću onda ipak poslati poruku dr. Emre-u preko sajta jedino što u privitak ne mogu staviti scan tih svih nalaza, dr. Emre-u ste pisali na engleskom ili na hrvatskom? 

Hvala

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Edina baš mi je žao, zaista sam vjerovala da ćeš uspjeti, nisi ovaj put ali hoćeš sigurno, brzo će doći slijedeći mjesec pa u nove pobjede....

----------


## sos15

Florjan,

možda je bolje da mu napišeš na engleskom jer on ne poznaje naš jezik, a ako ga direktno prosljeđuju njemu, izgubićeš vrijeme dok on vrati nekome da prevede,pa tek onda odgovori.

----------


## florjan

> Florjan,
> 
> možda je bolje da mu napišeš na engleskom jer on ne poznaje naš jezik, a ako ga direktno prosljeđuju njemu, izgubićeš vrijeme dok on vrati nekome da prevede,pa tek onda odgovori.


Ma da napisati ću na engleskom i reći mu da za mail koji sam poslao klinici, i po potrebi da ću mu direktno na njegov mail poslati scan nalaza ako zatraži, radi se o tome da su nalazi stari cca. 1-1.5 god. pa će možda zahtjevati da se koji nalaz ponovi pa da stignem dok dođe u naše krajeve

Pozdrav

----------


## sos15

> Ma da napisati ću na engleskom i reći mu da za mail koji sam poslao klinici, i po potrebi da ću mu direktno na njegov mail poslati scan nalaza ako zatraži, radi se o tome da su nalazi stari cca. 1-1.5 god. pa će možda zahtjevati da se koji nalaz ponovi pa da stignem dok dođe u naše krajeve
> 
> Pozdrav


Koliko sam shvatila ti nisi radio nigdje punkciju? Zašto nisi to pokušao prije micro tese?

----------


## florjan

Sada će biti polako dvije godine da se borimo supruga i ja sa dijagnozom, meni je naravno kao i svima prvo bio to veliki šok, pogotovo kod androloga koji je prvi postavio dijagnozu, koma ne može se ništa po njemu i gotovo, tada mi je ovaj forum strašno puno pomogao sa informacijama i iskustvima ostalih parova, ali brzo sam postao svjestan činjenice okrutnosti da se o ovome malo zna i da se skoro nitko ovime u hrvatskoj ne bavi. Punkciju nisam radio čisto iz razloga što su šanse jako male, svjestan sam da su i za micro-tese šanse male, ali to smo odlučili da će mo napraviti i vidjeti da si kasnije ne predbacujemo. U međuvremenu sam probao dosta ovih prirodnih stvari ali nažalost bez uspjeha i čekao otvaranje klinike u Sarajevu za micro-Tesu pošto je postupak koji radi najmanje štete a i na njemu su šanse najveće. U hrvatskoj se niti klasična TESE ne radi uz zamrzavanje materijala (navodnio da sada na Merkuru rade ali na Rebru još ništa) što je za nas sa nulama na SG-u koma, mislim da bih umro da napravim punkciju ili Tesu i da nađu nešto i ne zamrznu, a kasnije možda više nikada ništa, čisto to je razlog. Sada trenutno pijem onaj Argin-maks za muškarce (dodatak prehrani koji povećava cirkulaciju "tamo" dolje kod muškaraca) što su preporučili i suprugu forumašice aboni76 dole u sarajevskoj klinici  mislim da ne može škoditi, pa će mo vidjeti

Pozdrav

----------


## sos15

Mislim da se u Splitu radi punkcija s mogućnošću zamrzavanja, a to je zaista jednostavan, jeftin i brz postupak koji nije invazivan. Znam da ćeš sad pomisliti lako je tebi reći, ne bodu tebe po testisima (tako mi je i mm rekao :Laughing: ), ali zaista je tako. MM je inače veliki plašljivac, prvo je trebalo vremena da dođe sebi od šoka da ima azoo, a psihičke pripreme za punkciju su bile posebna priča. Danima nije pričao, samo je sjedio i gledao u jednu tačku, što god ga pitaš, bilo je: ne shvataš, to je najosjetljivije područje. Kad je napokon došao dan za punkciju bio je u totalnom šoku, a i ja s njim zajedno. Mislila sam da će mu se nešto desiti od tolikog straha pa ću se poslije kriviti što sam ga na to natjerala. Na kraju je izašao iz ordinacije kao da se ništa nije dogodilo. Kaže da ga uopšte nije bolilo, normalno je nakon toga sjeo voziti, jedino sam mu morala ići kupiti biciklo (kao malom djetetu, jer je bio dobar). Znači odmah nakon punkcije je isprobavao bicikle. Toliko o težini postupka. Na žalost , nama na punkciji nisu ništa našli, ali mislim da je to lakši i jeftiniji način da saznaš ima li šta, pa ako ni to ne uspije onda micro tese, to je ipak ozbiljniji postupak.

----------


## florjan

sos15 Istina ali nakon sakupljenih iskustava i informacija, sa vrijednostima mojih hormona (Inhibin B <10 80-220, LH (Lutropin) 12 1.5-5.0, FSH (Folitropin) 33.8 1.0-10.5) zaključio sam da se nema smisla trošiti prvo emotivno a i financijski, da nisu otvorili Sarajevsku kliniku zadnje bi bilo TESE ovdje ili u Pragu ovako je ovo bolja verzija sa vćem šansama. Kao što rekoh nakon micro-Tese u slučaju da ne bude ništa odustajemo od mene i krećemo u nove borbe na drugi naćin, vidjet će mo još u dogovoru sa MPO specijalistom  :Smile: 

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Sos ne znam na koju kliniku u Splitu misliš, ali ako misliš na Cito, ja sam pisala dr. Poljaku, rekao mi je da mogu uraditi punkciju ali da materijal ne zamrzavaju,mi smo i odustali od Cita i punkcije radi toga.

----------


## sos15

Pa, i ja sam mislila da ne može, ali onda sam čula da oni to ipak rade, samo ne "javno". Pokušavam naći gdje sam to pročitala, ali sad ko za inat ne mogu.

----------


## sos15

Joj, pomiješala sam, izgleda da u Spebo Leskovac zamrzavaju. Sory na dezinformacijama.

----------


## aboni76

E svašta, čuj ne javno..Ja sam vidjela da su neki pisali da su im zamrzli, ali pošto mi je rekao da ne može, mi smo odustali...Ko zna, možda bi bilo drugačije da smo otišli, sad nema veze, tu smo gdje smo...

----------


## aboni76

Ma nema veze Sos, nije ni čudo da ti se pomješa, ja imam osjećaj da mi je glava kao globus od silnih informacija  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Ovo sve je na mene ostavilo posljedice (postajem zaboravna) tako da se bojim da ako nekad i dođemo do djeteta da ćemo biti nesposobni da ga normalno podignemo.
Mislim da će me ovo iščekivanje do novembra dotući potpuno.

----------


## boss

aboni i mi imamo zamrznutog materijala u klinici u kojoj se ne zamrzava ,u toj istoj klinici meni zamrznuli a sos rekli da ne zamrzavaju iako smo isti slucaj bili, tako da te ne cudi to zamrzavanje al ne javno.

nego cure da pitam vas za savjet urolog nam je predlozio biopsiju dijagnosticku, a ja licno nevidim smisao zasto ici na istu, po mom misljenju biopsijom dijagnostickom se utvrdjuje do kog djela se odvija proces spermatogeneze, pa po mojoj logici je da se kod nas odvija do kraja posto mi smo dosad uvjek imali spermatozoida i to dosta , pa ne vidim smisao radjenja biopsije. e sad neznam da li se biopsijom jos sta provjerava ili samo to . tj interesuje me da li iko zna da li biopsijom se moze nekako naci uzrok lose morfologije spermatozoida?
pitam za savjet posto mi se nekako cini da nas urolog je dosao do zida pa ne zna sta dalje pa daj da nas se rjesi ili mozda grijesim.

----------


## sos15

Ja im se izgleda nisam svidjela :Crying or Very sad: . Meni su rekli da ne zamrzavaju. Možda su i vidoviti, pa su znali da kod mm neće naći šta za zalediti.

----------


## boss

nije do toga nego i za to treba imati dobru vezu

----------


## aboni76

Kako god jadni mi sa ovim našim doktorima i našim zdravstvom  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sos15

Kad smo kod veza, meni juče stigla odbijenica iz Fonda za refundaciju mikrodelecija, predala sam im sve što su tražili, ali opet oni nađu načina da odbiju.  :oklagija:

----------


## boss

a neko moze i u sloveniju preko fonda tj da drzava placa. a taj neko ima toliko love da mu to nije ni potrebno posto ima para da ne zna sta ce od njih a pored svega toga jos mu zena i moze ostati prirodno trudna kao sto je i ostala posto je dobila odobrenje od fonda. 
i ja se jos uvjek pitam da li je do mene ili do sistema pa sam se sa svima uspjela posvadjati a kako je doslo i sa urologom cu se uskoro obracunati.
drzava radi po pricipu ko ima dacemo mu jos a ko nema sta ce mu.

----------


## sos15

Takva nam je država. Mene svi smatraju mirnom i povučenom osobom, nikad se ne svađam u privatnom životu, ali ovi naš doktori i administrativni radnici (zapravo njihovi šefovi, oni samo rade šta im se kaže) su užas, uspjeli su i mene natjerati na svađu, ali sad na to gledam kao na napredak. U početku sam zbog svakog od njih otplakala, sad se naoštrim, pa umjesto suza, riječi izlijeću same od sebe.

----------


## sos15

Nego da ne zatrpavam temu, nadam se da će se javiti neko sa svojim mišljenjem vezano za nedoumice oko dijagnostičke biopsije koje muče našu boss.

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Evo javio mi se iz Sarajeva Dr. Ali Enver Kurt koji je pročitao nalaze i slaže se sa postavljenom dijagnozom, te kaže da se javim prvi tjedan u 9mj. radi dogovora jer će Urolog dr. Emre Bakircioglu biti ovdje u 9mj. za microTESE operacije.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Sada će biti polako dvije godine da se borimo supruga i ja sa dijagnozom, meni je naravno kao i svima prvo bio to veliki šok, pogotovo kod androloga koji je prvi postavio dijagnozu, koma ne može se ništa po njemu i gotovo, tada mi je ovaj forum strašno puno pomogao sa informacijama i iskustvima ostalih parova, ali brzo sam postao svjestan činjenice okrutnosti da se o ovome malo zna i da se skoro nitko ovime u hrvatskoj ne bavi. Punkciju nisam radio čisto iz razloga što su šanse jako male, svjestan sam da su i za micro-tese šanse male, ali to smo odlučili da će mo napraviti i vidjeti da si kasnije ne predbacujemo. U međuvremenu sam probao dosta ovih prirodnih stvari ali nažalost bez uspjeha i čekao otvaranje klinike u Sarajevu za micro-Tesu pošto je postupak koji radi najmanje štete a i na njemu su šanse najveće. U hrvatskoj se niti klasična TESE ne radi uz zamrzavanje materijala (navodnio da sada na Merkuru rade ali na Rebru još ništa) što je za nas sa nulama na SG-u koma, mislim da bih umro da napravim punkciju ili Tesu i da nađu nešto i ne zamrznu, a kasnije možda više nikada ništa, čisto to je razlog. Sada trenutno pijem onaj Argin-maks za muškarce (dodatak prehrani koji povećava cirkulaciju "tamo" dolje kod muškaraca) što su preporučili i suprugu forumašice aboni76 dole u sarajevskoj klinici  mislim da ne može škoditi, pa će mo vidjeti
> 
> Pozdrav


Florjan koliko dugo pijes Argin-max?
Je li to dolazi u obliku kapsula???
Planiras li proveravati spermogram i kada?
Bas me zanima kako ce da utice na tebe posto moj muz ima odprilike iste nalaze kao ti.
On je imao uspesan Micro Tese, koji na zalost nije doveo do trudnoce
 :Sad:

----------


## aboni76

I meni su rekli da se javim početkom devetog da dogovorimo termin...

----------


## florjan

zasto_bas_mi Argin-max pijem nekih mjesec dana, to je u obliku kapsula. Na posudi piše doza 6 kapsula (malo puno ?!?) ali ja po uzoru na supruga aboni76 uzimam jednu dnevno, palniram sada sljedeći tjedan otići još na jedan spermiogram da vidim. Ovo je još jedna nada za mene i suprugu ako kažeš da su tvome suprugu pronađeni plivači, a imamo slične hormonske nalaze, planirate li još jednom na micro-Tese, to je postupak koji radi najmanje štete za razliku od obične Tese gdje kažu da su moguća max. dva pokušaja, a poslije navodno i micro-Tese više nije moguća.

----------


## florjan

> I meni su rekli da se javim početkom devetog da dogovorimo termin...


Eto dakle potvrđeno, čekamo rujan  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Joj Florijan, ja to nisam napisala, kada su došle te tablete, pošto je na kutiji pisalo da se uzima 6, a doktor nama rekao jednu, mm ga je nazvao i onda mu je rekao da uzima 6 dnevno, 3 ujutro, 3 naveče. Izvini molim te, jednostavno se nisam sjetila da to ovdje napišem, stvarno mi je neugodno  :Embarassed:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Florijan, mozda ti je malo rano da radis spermogram sada.
Kazu da treba bar 3 meseca da se nesto promeni. Mislim ako vec uzimas te kapsule, bar da ima nekog pomaka.
Ako vec planiras da ides na Micro Tese, ja bih dala sve od sebe nekoliko meseci da procistis telo, uzimas neke terapije, pa onda pravac na Micro. To moze samo pomoci.

Moj muz je prvo radio obicni TESE i tu nisu nista nasli.
Nakon godinu ipo je radio Micro Tese i to je bilo uspesno.
Kaze da nece vise da ga seckaju.
Ja molim Boga da se predomisli.

----------


## 888

florijan, ja sam pisala mail dr.Emre na hrvatskom, mislim  da to njemu netko prevede.
a vidim da vi pričate o punkciji, moj muž je radio punkciju na Citu.  nije ga bolilo ništa, bez problema samo što nisu našli ništa
samo  da ne radiš dupli posao možeš odmah na micro tesu, samo mislim da će ti reć da dođeš sa nalazima microtese i kariotip, jel oni bez toga ne rade ništa

----------


## Rominka

Da li za Sarajevo idete o svom trosku ili je netko pokusao sa zavodom, kao sto se ide za Slo ili Češku?

----------


## tanjica123

mi isto satavljamo mail za Enver Kurta,sestra nam je rekla da njemu prosledimo mail,pa ce on Kontaktirati Emrea,nego razmisljam kako da mi posaljem ,dal na engleskom..Florjane dali si ti ipak na engleskom?dali ste skenirali nalaze takodje i slali? :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## florjan

> mi isto satavljamo mail za Enver Kurta,sestra nam je rekla da njemu prosledimo mail,pa ce on Kontaktirati Emrea,nego razmisljam kako da mi posaljem ,dal na engleskom..Florjane dali si ti ipak na engleskom?dali ste skenirali nalaze takodje i slali?


Ja sam poslao mail na hrvatskom i sa svim scaniranim nalazima na službeni mail koji je na njihovoj stranici i u odgovoru u potpisu je bio dr. Enver Kurt a niže u odgovoru je moj mail preveden na turski i turski odgovor, znači netko prevodi i prosljeđuje mailove.

Poslije se više ipak nisam javljao dr. Emreu bar za sada

----------


## mrvica7

mi smo u Cito St i pitala sam doktora jednom prilikom za zamrzavanje kad se napravi punkcija pa mi je objasnio da je kod azoo dobivena kolicina spermatozoida premala da bi se zamrzavala, jedino se zamrzavanje obavlja kad se napravi biopsija...

----------


## tanjica123

i mi smo poslali mail Dr. Ali Enver Kurtu,sestra nam je rekla da mail posaljemo njemu,pa ce se on konsultovati sa Emreom...i da rekla je da se jos nezna tacan datum kada se Emre doci u Sarajevo,ali da ga ocekuju u septembru...i tako cekamo odgovor....Florjan sta su tebi odgovorili?mislim vidim da su neki i terapije dobijali putem maila....

----------


## florjan

tanjica123 Složili su se sa postavljenom dijagnozom tj. potvrdili su je iz poslanih im nalaza i rekli da se na početku rujna javim za dogovor za termin odlaska dolje jer će u rujnu dolaziti dr.Emre. Da li su nekome dali i neku terapiju samo preko maila ne znam.

Pozdrav

----------


## sos15

Zvala sam danas Bahceci da pitam za dr. Emrea, ali jš uvijek ne znaju kad će tačno doći. Rekli su mi da će me obavjestiti čim saznaju, ali ako neko ovih dana bude zvao kliniku i sazna, javite obavezno. Bojim se da će zaboraviti da jave, a mi ga čekamo "ko ozebo sunce"  :Smile: . S druge strane, glupo mi da ih zovem svaki dan, da ne budem dosadna.

----------


## ledena

sos,ja radim na takvom mjestu gdje ljudi dolaze svaki usrani dan pitati istu stvar i po nekoliko puta,a ja im strpljivo i sa smjeskom odgovaram isto.a to definitivno nije ni upola ozbiljna situacija kao ovo sta mi prozivljavamo...i to sestrino odgovaranje na takva pitanja je placeno,ne volontira ona na telefonu.i vjerujem da i oni razumiju koliko je svima nama bitno da sto prije cujemo sto nas zanima

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Bok, svima! Nije me bilo tri tjedna, a vidim da je na ovoj temi bilo dinamično. Vratit ću se na temu donacije jer se raspravljalo o tome treba li i kada reći djetetu pa samo želim reći da se u Hrvatskoj po zakonu djetetu sa 18 godina MORA REĆI tko mu je biološki otac. Dakle, ne samo da mu se mora reći da mu tata nije biološki tata, već mora i saznati tko je taj čovjek koji je donirao spermu. E, sad, ne znam kako je to regulirano ako ste oplodnju obavili vani i ako za to nitko ne zna.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Ja sad neću da navaljujem na temu donora i posvajanja dok ne vidim šta će biti sa micro tese, ali ako od toga ne bude ništa, ja planiram s njim ozbiljno razgovarati  o toj temi. Jednostavno se ne mogu pomiriti na život bez djece.


Potpuno te razumijem, upravo sam tu rečenicu i ja izgovorila kad smo saznali dijagnozu. Rekla sam: "Na sve pristajem, ali ne želim život bez djece." Baš tih dana umro je naš susjed, čovjek pedesetih godina koji nije imao djece sa svojom ženom. Oni su bili prekrasan par i ona je u ranim pedesetima ostala udovica bez djece, potpuno slomljena bez ikoga tko bi je utješio. Ja samo znam da jednoga dana ne želim završiti kao ona. Hvala Bogu, MM nije imao ništa protiv usvajanja, dapače, tako da smo sada u postupku obrade i ja sam sretna kao da sam i trudna.
Sos, držim fige da micro tese uspije, a ako ne, sigurna sam da će TM pristati i na druge opcije kad shvati da je to jedini način da postanete roditelji.

----------


## sos15

> sos,ja radim na takvom mjestu gdje ljudi dolaze svaki usrani dan pitati istu stvar i po nekoliko puta,a ja im strpljivo i sa smjeskom odgovaram isto.a to definitivno nije ni upola ozbiljna situacija kao ovo sta mi prozivljavamo...i to sestrino odgovaranje na takva pitanja je placeno,ne volontira ona na telefonu.i vjerujem da i oni razumiju koliko je svima nama bitno da sto prije cujemo sto nas zanima


Znam ja da je sestra plaćena za to i stvarno je bila ljubazna, ali baš zato što sam u (ne)prilici da me svaki dan zovu zbog gluposti i moram po deset puta ljudima odgovarati na ista pitanja, ne želim dosađivati bespotrebno. Ako mi je rekla da će nazvati, vjerovatno i hoće, ali s druge strane ja sam nestrpljiva, pa ću ipak, ako se oni ne jave ranije, pozvati ponovo u ponedeljak.

----------


## sos15

DanijelaDanči,

Nadam se da si se odmorila i napunila baterije. Hvala ti na lijepim željama. I ja se nadam da ćem svi ostvariti svoju najveću želju, na koji god način. Kako ti se čini, koliko traje taj postupak usvajanje? Jeste li imali neke već razgovore sa stručnim licima? Misliš li da bi moglo biti ubrzo?

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Imali smo samo informativni razgovor, predali smo zamolbu i sad čekamo da nas pozovu na obradu. Komuniciram s curama na forumu koje su već usvojile i ni jedna nije čekala duže od godinu dana. To mi se čini skroz u redu, godina stvarno brzo prođe. Ako te više zanima ima ovdje podforum o usvajanju pa malo pročitaj, ima jako puno toplih i lijepih priča.

----------


## tanjica123

koliko ste u proseku cekali odgovor na mail sa klinike Bahceci?

----------


## sos15

> koliko ste u proseku cekali odgovor na mail sa klinike Bahceci?


Odgovore u toku dana, najduže se čeka dva dana. Osim kad su bili na kolektivnom.

----------


## florjan

> koliko ste u proseku cekali odgovor na mail sa klinike Bahceci?


Dan, dva, eventualno koji dan više ako je vikend, prevode mailove i prosljeđuju doktorima pa zato traje malo duže

Pozdrav

----------


## tanjica123

mi poslali pre nedelju dana tacno,niko ne odgovara...moracu da pozovem da proverim zasto........

----------


## sos15

Ili ih nazovi ili ako ti je skupo (ne znam odakle zoveš) proslijedi im ponovo taj mail. Ja sam tako radila kad sam se dopisivala sa Pronatalom. Svima na vrijeme odgovarali, ali moj mail kao da ne vide, i ja onda pošaljem ponovo i dobijem odgovor isti dan.
Sretno

----------


## tanjica123

Pozvala sam ipak....ma nije to skupo,inace zovem iz Srbije,kaze Dr je ovih dana u guzvi,ali podsetice ga,a i pitala sam za konsultacije da zakazemo jer ipak trebamo dobiti neku terapiju pre MICROTESE.

----------


## sos15

> Pozvala sam ipak....ma nije to skupo,inace zovem iz Srbije,kaze Dr je ovih dana u guzvi,ali podsetice ga,a i pitala sam za konsultacije da zakazemo jer ipak trebamo dobiti neku terapiju pre MICROTESE.


Jeste li zakazali konsultacije? Mislim da je bitno da odete na konsultacije da doktor vidi nalaze a i sam razgovor mnogo znači.

----------


## tanjica123

> Jeste li zakazali konsultacije? Mislim da je bitno da odete na konsultacije da doktor vidi nalaze a i sam razgovor mnogo znači.


rekli su nam da se javimo u ponedeljak da dogovorimo termin,bice sledeca sreda ili petak najverovatnije...

----------


## sos15

O super! Sad će to. Obavezno ponesi sve nalaze ma koliko stari bili i ne samo vezano za azoo i ginekološke nalaze.

Jesu li ti rekli hoće li tad biti i dr Emre?

----------


## tanjica123

> O super! Sad će to. Obavezno ponesi sve nalaze ma koliko stari bili i ne samo vezano za azoo i ginekološke nalaze.
> 
> Jesu li ti rekli hoće li tad biti i dr Emre?


mi smo planirali da samo mm ide,on moze,a ja tesko dobijam slobodan dan na poslu...Za Dr Emre-a jos nista neznaju....ali sigurno nece biti ni sledece nedelje jer nama zakazuje kod Dr Kurta

----------


## sos15

Pa, nek on ponese  tvoje nalaze, a doktor će onda reći šta još trebaš raditi od nalaza. Mada ćeš svakakvo morati otići na pregled prije postupka, ali to možeš dogovoriti za kasnije.

----------


## tanjica123

> Pa, nek on ponese  tvoje nalaze, a doktor će onda reći šta još trebaš raditi od nalaza. Mada ćeš svakakvo morati otići na pregled prije postupka, ali to možeš dogovoriti za kasnije.


neznam dali je pametnije raditi Microtese pa ako se nesto nadje zalediti,pa kasnije raditi vto sa tim zaledjenim ili istovremeno microtese/ICSI,jer nekako mi je bezveze da se ja spremim,a kod njega nedaj Boze nenadju nista,sta ti mislis sos15,i kako oni preporucuju?

----------


## sos15

Doktor je rekao da mi možemo izabrati, mada  mi je djelovao kao da je više za opciju istovremeno postupka i micro tese jer se ipak dio materijala (nadam se da će nešto naći) može uništiti prilikom odmrzavanja. Ja sam u prvi mah isto mslila kao i ti, zašto da se  kljukam hormonima ako ne znam hoće li nešto naći, ali onda sam shvatila da mi je lakše to nego da nešto naui i prilikom odmrzavanja unište. Pojela bi se što nisam iskoristila priliku, posebno što znam da su male šanse i da će nešto naći, pa to treba čuvati kao oči u glavi.

----------


## tanjica123

pa u pravu si ...ipak je zaledjeno sigurno losijeg kvaliteta...poslacu ja svakako po njemu i moje nalaze pa neka doca pogleda...dali ti je mozda rekao kolike su vam sanse po njegovom misljenju, u odnosu na nalaze tvog muza ...

----------


## sos15

Nije spominjao procente ako na to misliš. Samo je rekao da se nada da ćemo nešto naći jer su pri jednom spermiogramu kod mm nađena dva nepokretna spermatozoida, ali tad smo radili u BL i nismo imali mogućnost da to zaledimo. Nakon toga smo radili još dva spermiograma i ništa nije pronađeno. Mi planiramo još bar jednom ponoviti spermiogram prije micro tese, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## tanjica123

pa mora da su tu negde,ako su se jednom pojavili pojavice se ponovo...nadamo se..i kod nas se pojavio jednom jedan nepokretan ali bila je punkcija u pitanju....

----------


## sos15

ne znam, iskeno počela sam sumnjati da ih je doktorica  vidjela. Nisu naađeni punkcijom, nisu nađeni na spermiogramima prije toga, ni poslije toga. Malo mi to sve čudno.

----------


## sos15

javi kako su prošle konsultacije i ako može nek pita tm znaju li kad tačno dolazi dr Emre, valjda će do tad znati.

----------


## tanjica123

> ne znam, iskeno počela sam sumnjati da ih je doktorica  vidjela. Nisu naađeni punkcijom, nisu nađeni na spermiogramima prije toga, ni poslije toga. Malo mi to sve čudno.


 :Rolling Eyes: i mi smo to mislili,da se taj jedan nije nikada ni pojavio vec da je  dr hteo  da nam pruzi neku nadu,a posle razmisljamo,a zasto bi on to radio?
vazi javljam se posle konsultacija,i reci cu da pita za Dr Emrea....

----------


## sos15

> i mi smo to mislili,da se taj jedan nije nikada ni pojavio vec da je  dr hteo  da nam pruzi neku nadu,a posle razmisljamo,a zasto bi on to radio?
> vazi javljam se posle konsultacija,i reci cu da pita za Dr Emrea....


A zašto niste dogovorili konsultacije subotom? Svake druge subote doktor je u Sarajevu, ako ti ne radiš subotom, mogi ste oboje otići. Tako smo mi išli prvi put.

----------


## edina

krajem septembra idem da radim iui ponovo

----------


## sos15

> krajem septembra idem da radim iui ponovo


Biće ovaj put dobitno :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pozdrav!
Jel mi može netko reći da li se za kariogram i mikrodelecije na Rebru naručuje i kako? Ima neki broj telefona ili mailom?

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Dogovorio konzultacije u ponedjeljak 10.09. (subotom nema doktora kažu). Još ne znaju točno kada dolazi dr. Emre. Zaboravio sam pitati kod kojeg će dr. biti konzultacije u potpisima na mailove bio je dr. Enver Kurt.
Pošto idemo iz Zagreba autom koliko je cca potrebno vremena, koliko sam skužio najbolje je ići preko Banja Luke, Jajca pa dalje za Sarajevo. 
Ima li itko kakvih preporuka ?!?!

Hvala

Pozdrav

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav
> 
> Dogovorio konzultacije u ponedjeljak 10.09. (subotom nema doktora kažu). Još ne znaju točno kada dolazi dr. Emre. Zaboravio sam pitati kod kojeg će dr. biti konzultacije u potpisima na mailove bio je dr. Enver Kurt.
> Pošto idemo iz Zagreba autom koliko je cca potrebno vremena, koliko sam skužio najbolje je ići preko Banja Luke, Jajca pa dalje za Sarajevo. 
> Ima li itko kakvih preporuka ?!?!
> 
> Hvala
> 
> Pozdrav


Ja bih ti preporučila da ideš Zagreb-Gradiška-Srbac-Derventa-Doboj- Zenica-Sarajevo. Put je novi, širok i nema krivina kao kad ideš preko Vlašića i puno je ugodniji za vožnju nego ovaj preko Banja Luke. Išla sam i jednim i drugim putem u julu i meni je lično ovaj puno bolji. Od Gradiške do Sarajeva ti treba nekih 4 sata ako ne upadneš u neku gužvu, čini mi se da ti od Zagreba do Gradiške treba 1.5 sat.

----------


## sos15

Oprezno sa prekoračenjem brzine, policija vreba iz šumaraka i bukvalno iskače pred auta  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## florjan

Mislim da će mo ići preko Banja Luke pa dolinom Vrbasa, Jajce navodno je lijepo nismo nikad bili pa da vidimo, ok paziti na brzinu i imati sitne Eure  :Smile:  koliko je dosta ako slučajno zaustave 20€ ?!?

----------


## sos15

Ako naletiš na nekog ko uzima pare možeš pokušati i sa 10 EUR, ali ima i onih koji će te tek onda uzeti na zub. Pazi pred BL imaš kamere na par mjesta, a nema upozrenja kao u Federaciji, tako da kad siđeš sa auto puta (novog) idi po ograničenju da te ne "uslikaju".
Sretno!

----------


## florjan

Sos15 Hvala na savjetima

Pozdrav

----------


## troska

Cao svima, 

Nova sam na Forumu i htela bih da od vas dobijem neki savet u vezi moje situacije i onoga sto treba da ocekujem u skoru buducnost. Radi se o sledecem: u Oktobru 2011 mm su ustanovili azoospermiju. Mi smo zajedno nekih 5 godina. Nekoliko meseca kasnije smo radili TESE, koji je bio uspesan i materijal koji su pronasli je sada zamrznut i ceka na nas prvi ICSI. Ja imam 36 godina i kod mene su svi rezulatati su uredni i potpuno OK. Radila sam  i AMH i rezultat je 1.82ng/ml sto za moje godine kazu da je sasvim OK. Za nedelju dana od sada krecem za hormonskom terapijom za prvi ICSI ( duzi protokol). Molim vas za savet, dali je neko od vas uspeo da ostvari trudnoci za zamrznutim sprematozoidima dobijenih TESE metodom? Dali mi neko moze opisati detaljnije dugacak hormonski protokol za ICSI? I tako, samo da vas pozdravim i kazem za nestrplivo ocekujem vase savete. Hvala svima unapred *

----------


## BHany

Draga troska,

dobro došla i nadam se da ćete ti i tm uskoro uspjeti postati roditelji.

Nadam se da ćeš uskoro i dobiti odgovore na svoja pitanja i da će ti se javiti cure ili dečki koje su uspjeli tom metodom...naravno da ih ima.

Ja ću samo, samo sukladno pravilima foruma, spojiti tvoj post s postojećom temom o azoospermiji http://forum.roda.hr/threads/47348-q...64#post2213764 

Vjerujem da ćeš već i na samoj temi naći odgovore na mnoga tvoja pitanja.

----------


## troska

Hvala najlepse na iskrenim zeljama..nadamo se uspehu :Very Happy:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Pozdrav!
> Jel mi može netko reći da li se za kariogram i mikrodelecije na Rebru naručuje i kako? Ima neki broj telefona ili mailom?


MM je mikrodelecije radio prije više od godinu dana, a kariogram prije tri godine. Sjećam se da se treba naručiti i čeka se možda oko mjesec dana, ako ne i više. Mm je uvjeren da je kariogram čekao tri mjeseca, ali ja se više toga ne sjećam. Nažalost, više nemamo broj telefona, ali mi smo ga našli na internetu. Ako ništa drugo, zovite glavnu portu pa neka vas spoje. Obavezno morate imati (tj. on mora imati) uputnicu dr. opće prakse. Inače, to je obično vađenje krvi, morate biti tamo u 7h i brzo se dođe na red. Nalazi se čekaju oko mjesec dana. Sretno!

I da, zaboravih reći. Netko je jednom na ovom forumu napisao kako su to jako skupe pretrage i da treba imati dopunsko osiguranje. MM nije imao dopunsko i nije morao platiti apsolutno ništa. Naime, navadno da parovi koji se liječe od neplodnosti ne moraju plaćati participaciju. To su mi rekli na VV kad smo bili zajedno na obradi i mogu vam posvjedočiti da doista nikad ništa nismo plaćali, osim spermiogram 6,00 kn. Ali, za svaku sigurnost, to prije provjerite!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Da, spermiogram u Petrovoj je 6,00 kn, a na VV ništa, ali je u Petrovoj nalaz gotov isti dan, a na VV se čeka mjesec dana.

----------


## bubekica

danas je mm dobio info od sestre opce prakse da sena temelju dijagnoze muske neplodnosti sve pretrage vezane za tu dijagnozu obavljaju bez placanja participacije, odnosno nije bitno imate li dopunsko ili ne. pratim iz prikrajka i svima  :fige:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Ajde nešto pozitivno i od te naše države!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Danijela slala sam im mail, vratili su da se za te pretrage ne naručuje, da dođemo bilo koji radni dan od 7-9h. A za plaćanje, meni je isto par osoba s različitih foruma reklo da su plaćali mikrodelecije, sad se više ne sjećam, al mislim nekih 390kn, tak nešta, baš ću potražiti na prijašnjim postovima. To bi bilo super da nemoramo plaćati.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ispravak, to se inhibin b plaća, malo sam pobrkala! :Embarassed:

----------


## boss

> Cao svima, 
> 
> Nova sam na Forumu i htela bih da od vas dobijem neki savet u vezi moje situacije i onoga sto treba da ocekujem u skoru buducnost. Radi se o sledecem: u Oktobru 2011 mm su ustanovili azoospermiju. Mi smo zajedno nekih 5 godina. Nekoliko meseca kasnije smo radili TESE, koji je bio uspesan i materijal koji su pronasli je sada zamrznut i ceka na nas prvi ICSI. Ja imam 36 godina i kod mene su svi rezulatati su uredni i potpuno OK. Radila sam  i AMH i rezultat je 1.82ng/ml sto za moje godine kazu da je sasvim OK. Za nedelju dana od sada krecem za hormonskom terapijom za prvi ICSI ( duzi protokol). Molim vas za savet, dali je neko od vas uspeo da ostvari trudnoci za zamrznutim sprematozoidima dobijenih TESE metodom? Dali mi neko moze opisati detaljnije dugacak hormonski protokol za ICSI? I tako, samo da vas pozdravim i kazem za nestrplivo ocekujem vase savete. Hvala svima unapred *


isla sam ja nedavno al nisam radila sa zamrznutim nego sa svjezim spermatozoidima, sto se tice tog dugog protokola sto pitas mene je smorio. kod mene je bar bilo 2 mjeseca prvo na anti bebi pilulama , pa dve sedmice se bola sa jednom inekcijom dekapeptila a onda sam dve sedmice se bola sa dekapeptilom i menopurom. u sustini traje i naporno je taj dugi protokol. u sustini 25 dana sam se bola svako jutro i pred kraj vise nisam imala gdje ni da ubodem. al sve to prodje i zaboravi se .
samo se opusti i ne opterecuj se previse , nadam se da ce vam uspjeti iz prve.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam postala mama jednog preslatkog djecaka iz FET postupka. Spermatozoidi su uzeti u postupku TESA u Belgiji 2009. Ja sam bilana stimulaciji 2010 i tada je dobiveno 10 jajnih stanica i oplodjeno oko 6 embrija. Jedan je odmah vracen a jedan zamrznut. Nista od trudnoce a taj zamrznuti nije prezivio odmrzavanje. Onda sam za par mjeseci opet imala stimulaciju i dobiveno je 17 embrija koji su 2010 zamrznuti..Nakon 4 bezuspjesna pokusaja FET iz petog smo uspjeli 2011.g,ali smo iskoristili sve embrije tako da ne vjerujem da ce* B* imati bracu ili seku :Crying or Very sad:  Za postupak FET sam koristila estrofem tablete od 3 dana menstruacije,vadila krv za analizu hormona,isla na UZ za mjerenje endometrija i kad je bilo sve u odgovarajucim vrijednostima 3 dana pred transfer bi pocela sa utrogestanima. U zadnjem postupku sam na dan ET pocela i sa Aspirinom i injekcijama fragmina jer sam imala problem nepravilno duplirajucih beta za sto je kod mene kriv snizeni S protein.Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla,a ako imas jos pitanja javi se na pp.Nadam se da cete uspjeti od prve. Eh da jos nesto...,u pripremi za FET sam jela ananas i pila sok od cvekle,jer sam ovdje na Rodi procitala da je to dobro za debljanje endometrija.

----------


## ledena

evo da skicnem malo i ovdje...svoje sam obavila sta se tice nalaza.i danas kada sma zvala vv,kada sam ukratko rekla sta je,prva sam ja na redu,a mm ce ubaciti u pretrage kada dodje vrijeme.sve cu saznati uskoro.tako da nisma ocekivala da cu prvo ja,ali nema veze.glavno da se nesto dogadja

----------


## Rominka

Mikrodelecije se ne naplacuju! I za njih se ne treba naručivati, no savjetujem ne dolaziti prije 8, 8 i pol jer ne vade krv po redu dolazaka vec po prioritetima tako da se dugo čeka (sat do sat i pol) pa se ne isplati dolaziti prerano. Bitno je doći do 9 na Rebro. A za kariogram se morate naručiti jer to radi jedan dr, ali se ne čeka dugo. To nismo isto platili jer imamo dopunsko. Inhibin se plaća puna cijena bez obzira na dopunsko, 300 kn.

----------


## Rominka

Ledena kod kojega si dr? Nas za dva tjedna ceka pregled kod urologa. Isto su prvo mene uzeli u obradu.

----------


## ledena

hej rominka!ma meni je ovo bio 1.poziv,sestra mi je rekla kada se javim 1. dan ciklusa,sve cu saznati..i idem sama jer mm nece biti ovdje.a i njega ce ukljuciti kasnije,tako da se vec sada osjecam kao alica u zemlji cudesa

----------


## aboni76

Pozz svima,
Navratila sam da vas pozdravim, nije me bilo neko vrijeme, malo odmarala, sada sam opet s vama. Mi još nismo zvali Bahceci, vidim da ne znaju još kada dr. Emre dolazi, pa neću da ih zovem. MM je dobio uputnicu za kariogram, mora ga uraditi u septembru, samo nikako da dobije slobodan dan, nadam se da će uskoro,pa da i to obavimo...

Edina sretno, nadam se da će ti ovaj septembar biti najsretniji u životu!

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## sos15

Florijan,

sretno sutra i ako se sjetiš (a vjerovatno će i tebe interesovati) pitaj znaju li kad dolazi dr. Emre. 

Hvala

----------


## sos15

Aboni76,

Nadam se da si se odmorila i napunila baterije. Sad idemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

> Ja sam postala mama jednog preslatkog djecaka iz FET postupka. Spermatozoidi su uzeti u postupku TESA u Belgiji 2009. Ja sam bilana stimulaciji 2010 i tada je dobiveno 10 jajnih stanica i oplodjeno oko 6 embrija. Jedan je odmah vracen a jedan zamrznut. Nista od trudnoce a taj zamrznuti nije prezivio odmrzavanje. Onda sam za par mjeseci opet imala stimulaciju i dobiveno je 17 embrija koji su 2010 zamrznuti..Nakon 4 bezuspjesna pokusaja FET iz petog smo uspjeli 2011.g,ali smo iskoristili sve embrije tako da ne vjerujem da ce* B* imati bracu ili seku Za postupak FET sam koristila estrofem tablete od 3 dana menstruacije,vadila krv za analizu hormona,isla na UZ za mjerenje endometrija i kad je bilo sve u odgovarajucim vrijednostima 3 dana pred transfer bi pocela sa utrogestanima. U zadnjem postupku sam na dan ET pocela i sa Aspirinom i injekcijama fragmina jer sam imala problem nepravilno duplirajucih beta za sto je kod mene kriv snizeni S protein.Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla,a ako imas jos pitanja javi se na pp.Nadam se da cete uspjeti od prve. Eh da jos nesto...,u pripremi za FET sam jela ananas i pila sok od cvekle,jer sam ovdje na Rodi procitala da je to dobro za debljanje endometrija.


Ja sam malo neinformirana, a sad mi se ne da proučavati. Zanima me što znači FET postupak i gdje ste ga radili?

----------


## sos15

FET -Frozen embryo transfer - znači da je IVF rađen sa ranije zamrznutim materijalom, odnosno embrijima.

----------


## troska

> isla sam ja nedavno al nisam radila sa zamrznutim nego sa svjezim spermatozoidima, sto se tice tog dugog protokola sto pitas mene je smorio. kod mene je bar bilo 2 mjeseca prvo na anti bebi pilulama , pa dve sedmice se bola sa jednom inekcijom dekapeptila a onda sam dve sedmice se bola sa dekapeptilom i menopurom. u sustini traje i naporno je taj dugi protokol. u sustini 25 dana sam se bola svako jutro i pred kraj vise nisam imala gdje ni da ubodem. al sve to prodje i zaboravi se .
> samo se opusti i ne opterecuj se previse , nadam se da ce vam uspjeti iz prve.


Hvala Boss, nadam se i ja da cemo uspeti iz prve..tako ce biti i kod mene, kako su mi rekli, trebam primati inekcije skoro 25 dana..oko pocnem 13og septembra, transfer je planiram negde oko 10 Oktobra ( naravno ako sve bude u redu).

----------


## troska

> Ja sam postala mama jednog preslatkog djecaka iz FET postupka. Spermatozoidi su uzeti u postupku TESA u Belgiji 2009. Ja sam bilana stimulaciji 2010 i tada je dobiveno 10 jajnih stanica i oplodjeno oko 6 embrija. Jedan je odmah vracen a jedan zamrznut. Nista od trudnoce a taj zamrznuti nije prezivio odmrzavanje. Onda sam za par mjeseci opet imala stimulaciju i dobiveno je 17 embrija koji su 2010 zamrznuti..Nakon 4 bezuspjesna pokusaja FET iz petog smo uspjeli 2011.g,ali smo iskoristili sve embrije tako da ne vjerujem da ce* B* imati bracu ili seku Za postupak FET sam koristila estrofem tablete od 3 dana menstruacije,vadila krv za analizu hormona,isla na UZ za mjerenje endometrija i kad je bilo sve u odgovarajucim vrijednostima 3 dana pred transfer bi pocela sa utrogestanima. U zadnjem postupku sam na dan ET pocela i sa Aspirinom i injekcijama fragmina jer sam imala problem nepravilno duplirajucih beta za sto je kod mene kriv snizeni S protein.Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla,a ako imas jos pitanja javi se na pp.Nadam se da cete uspjeti od prve. Eh da jos nesto...,u pripremi za FET sam jela ananas i pila sok od cvekle,jer sam ovdje na Rodi procitala da je to dobro za debljanje endometrija.


Kakva je ovo dobra vest Alma, hvala ti puno sto si pisala, jako mi znaci da cujem pozitivna iskustva za situaciju slicnu nasoj. Mogu samo da zamislim kakvu vam je sreku B donio*** Pisacu na pp, hvala jos jednom.

----------


## troska

> Ja sam postala mama jednog preslatkog djecaka iz FET postupka. Spermatozoidi su uzeti u postupku TESA u Belgiji 2009. Ja sam bilana stimulaciji 2010 i tada je dobiveno 10 jajnih stanica i oplodjeno oko 6 embrija. Jedan je odmah vracen a jedan zamrznut. Nista od trudnoce a taj zamrznuti nije prezivio odmrzavanje. Onda sam za par mjeseci opet imala stimulaciju i dobiveno je 17 embrija koji su 2010 zamrznuti..Nakon 4 bezuspjesna pokusaja FET iz petog smo uspjeli 2011.g,ali smo iskoristili sve embrije tako da ne vjerujem da ce* B* imati bracu ili seku Za postupak FET sam koristila estrofem tablete od 3 dana menstruacije,vadila krv za analizu hormona,isla na UZ za mjerenje endometrija i kad je bilo sve u odgovarajucim vrijednostima 3 dana pred transfer bi pocela sa utrogestanima. U zadnjem postupku sam na dan ET pocela i sa Aspirinom i injekcijama fragmina jer sam imala problem nepravilno duplirajucih beta za sto je kod mene kriv snizeni S protein.Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla,a ako imas jos pitanja javi se na pp.Nadam se da cete uspjeti od prve. Eh da jos nesto...,u pripremi za FET sam jela ananas i pila sok od cvekle,jer sam ovdje na Rodi procitala da je to dobro za debljanje endometrija.


Draga Alma, imam jedno pitanje za tebe ( posto sam novi clan jos uvek ne mogu slati pp): molim te ako se secas pisi dali si prilikom stimulacija imala dugi ili kratak protokol? Meni su prije 2 nedelje rekli da cemo ici na dugi protokol ( pocetak 21dc) ali sam danas bila na pregledu i na konsultacije, i kad sam pitala dali postoji neka blaza varijanta, d-r mi je rekao da mozemo slobodno promeniti protokolu u kracu varijantu ( 3dc) sa Puregonom a bez Suprefakta, i da ocekuje da ce imati isti efekt i rezulatate kao i pri dugackom protokolu. MOlim te pisi mi tvoje iskustvo i misljenje, malo se bojim dali da prihvatim ovaj kratak protokol zbog ishoda, imam jos 2dana fore da razmislim posto sam danas u 18dc. Molim da ako jos neko drugi ima svoj emisljenje u vezi ovoga, da mi slobodno pise. Hvala svima unapred.

----------


## tanjica123

zakazali samo konsultacije u Bahceci za 14.09,tj za petak,konacno :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> zakazali samo konsultacije u Bahceci za 14.09,tj za petak,konacno


Tanjice123,

jesu li vam rekli da li dolazi dr. Emre?

----------


## tanjica123

> Tanjice123,
> 
> jesu li vam rekli da li dolazi dr. Emre?


rekli su da jos neznaju tacan datum.... :Smile:

----------


## medena8

> Draga Alma, imam jedno pitanje za tebe ( posto sam novi clan jos uvek ne mogu slati pp): molim te ako se secas pisi dali si prilikom stimulacija imala dugi ili kratak protokol? Meni su prije 2 nedelje rekli da cemo ici na dugi protokol ( pocetak 21dc) ali sam danas bila na pregledu i na konsultacije, i kad sam pitala dali postoji neka blaza varijanta, d-r mi je rekao da mozemo slobodno promeniti protokolu u kracu varijantu ( 3dc) sa Puregonom a bez Suprefakta, i da ocekuje da ce imati isti efekt i rezulatate kao i pri dugackom protokolu. MOlim te pisi mi tvoje iskustvo i misljenje, malo se bojim dali da prihvatim ovaj kratak protokol zbog ishoda, imam jos 2dana fore da razmislim posto sam danas u 18dc. Molim da ako jos neko drugi ima svoj emisljenje u vezi ovoga, da mi slobodno pise. Hvala svima unapred.


*Troska*, ako ti je lijecnik tako rekao, sigurno ima razloga i nemoj previse analizirati. Ako si vadila AMH i ako ti je ok, sasvim je svejedno hoces li ici u kratki ili dugi protokol, reagirat ces na oba. A sta se tice bockanja, 15 ili 25 dana je sasvim zanemariva pojedinost u cijeloj ovoj nasoj prici naspram onoga cemu se svaka od nas nada, pozitivnog ishoda, tj. trudnoce  :Smile:  Btw, ja sam uvijek bila u kratkom protokolu, a imala minimalno po 5 JS...
Sretno u svakom slucaju, sto god odlucila!!!

----------


## troska

> *Troska*, ako ti je lijecnik tako rekao, sigurno ima razloga i nemoj previse analizirati. Ako si vadila AMH i ako ti je ok, sasvim je svejedno hoces li ici u kratki ili dugi protokol, reagirat ces na oba. A sta se tice bockanja, 15 ili 25 dana je sasvim zanemariva pojedinost u cijeloj ovoj nasoj prici naspram onoga cemu se svaka od nas nada, pozitivnog ishoda, tj. trudnoce  Btw, ja sam uvijek bila u kratkom protokolu, a imala minimalno po 5 JS...
> Sretno u svakom slucaju, sto god odlucila!!!


Hvala medena na odgovoru...potpuno si u pravu, juce sam malo bila zbrkana, uhvatila me panika dali nosim pravilne odluke. D-r je promenio protokol samo zbog toga sto sam pitala informativno dali postoji neka druga opcija-neka blaza varijanta, pa mi je malo sve to izgledalo neozbiljno. Ali sigurna sam da tacno zna sta radi posto je on u prvih 2 najboljih strucnjaka za ovu problematiku u mojoj zemlji. Danas u 14h imam zakazan telefonski razgovor sa negovom sestrom koja ce mi saopstiti finalno dali cu ostati na kratkom ili cemo se ponovo vratiti na prvicnu ideju za dugacak protokol. Danas sam smirena i svejedno mi je koji ce mi protokol odrediti. Hvala jos jednom na svemu, puno, puno pozdrava.

----------


## alma_itd

*troska* ja sam u obje stimulacije imala dugi protokol Decapeptyl i Gonal,u prvoj stimulaciji sam dobila 10 stanica ali su samo 2 embriona bila dobra za transfer,eto taj drugi nije ni prezivio odmrzavanje a u drugom postupku stimulacije sam imala 17 stanica i 11 embriona,2 odmah vracena a 9 zaledjeno od kojih je kasnije odmrzavanje prezivjelo ukupno 4. Neko sa kratkim protokolom dobije 2-3 stanice ali i embrioni budu dobri i ostvari trudnocu. Ja ocito spadam u onu grupu za koje kazu da treba biti najmanje 15 stanica da bi se ostvarila trudnoca. Ti se samo opusti i vjeruj dr. oni znaju najbolje koju stimulaciju da ti preporuce. Nadam se da ce biti uspjesna i da ces se sa ovog pdf-a brzo prebaciti na onaj o trudnicama. :Klap:

----------


## troska

> *troska* ja sam u obje stimulacije imala dugi protokol Decapeptyl i Gonal,u prvoj stimulaciji sam dobila 10 stanica ali su samo 2 embriona bila dobra za transfer,eto taj drugi nije ni prezivio odmrzavanje a u drugom postupku stimulacije sam imala 17 stanica i 11 embriona,2 odmah vracena a 9 zaledjeno od kojih je kasnije odmrzavanje prezivjelo ukupno 4. Neko sa kratkim protokolom dobije 2-3 stanice ali i embrioni budu dobri i ostvari trudnocu. Ja ocito spadam u onu grupu za koje kazu da treba biti najmanje 15 stanica da bi se ostvarila trudnoca. Ti se samo opusti i vjeruj dr. oni znaju najbolje koju stimulaciju da ti preporuce. Nadam se da ce biti uspjesna i da ces se sa ovog pdf-a brzo prebaciti na onaj o trudnicama.


Hvala alma_itd...hvala svima koji mi pisete, nemogu opisati koliko mi znace vasi odgovori i vasa podrska da bi uspeli u svemu ovome. Upravo sam imala razgovor sa sestrom, ipak cemo ostati na kratkom protokolom. Sve mi je laknulo-nema vise :Smile:  dilema, imam jos 10ak dana da cooliram do prvog ocekivanog ciklusa, pa onda krecemo u borbu za pobedu  :Smile:

----------


## boss

troska
ja koliko sam skontala iz prica embriologa da je uvjek bolje imati 6 jajnih celija jer onda je njihov kvalitet bolji , nego dobiti 15 a slabijeg kvaliteta. mada u sutini nista to neznaci u stvarnosti, mjesec dana prije mene je bila djevojka u postupku isto azoospermia u pitanju i nakon dugog protokola dobila samo jednu jajnu celiju, a kod muza joj uspjeli naci samo jedan spermatozoid i evo jos malo pa ce se porododiti, a ja imala i jajnih celija i spermatozoida bas puno pa ni jedna jajna celija se nije krenula dijeliti, tako da u realnom zivotu izgleda da je vise pitanje ko koliko ima srece a ne ko ima kakav protokol i kako odgovara kome.
opusti se i ne brini i ne opterecuj se previse oko protokola i oko takvih stvari jer ako je sudjeno da uspije uspjece bez obzira na sve.
drzim ti fige da sve prodje u savrsenom redu.

----------


## troska

> troska
> ja koliko sam skontala iz prica embriologa da je uvjek bolje imati 6 jajnih celija jer onda je njihov kvalitet bolji , nego dobiti 15 a slabijeg kvaliteta. mada u sutini nista to neznaci u stvarnosti, mjesec dana prije mene je bila djevojka u postupku isto azoospermia u pitanju i nakon dugog protokola dobila samo jednu jajnu celiju, a kod muza joj uspjeli naci samo jedan spermatozoid i evo jos malo pa ce se porododiti, a ja imala i jajnih celija i spermatozoida bas puno pa ni jedna jajna celija se nije krenula dijeliti, tako da u realnom zivotu izgleda da je vise pitanje ko koliko ima srece a ne ko ima kakav protokol i kako odgovara kome.
> opusti se i ne brini i ne opterecuj se previse oko protokola i oko takvih stvari jer ako je sudjeno da uspije uspjece bez obzira na sve.
> drzim ti fige da sve prodje u savrsenom redu.


Draga *boss* prelepe stvari si mi pisala, hvala ti od sveg srca.... na kraju se sve tacno svodi na tvoju poruku i na tvoje  reci. Ako je to nasa sreca, ako se treba dogoditi, onda je dovoljna jedna stanica i jedan jedini spermatozoid. Dobro je sto je meni od juce raspolozenje odlicno, uzivam u ovim prelepim jesenskim vremenu, i cekam  :štrika: pocetak ciklusa. Punkcija je planirana za prvu nedelju Oktobra, svi se nadamo da ce sve ici glatko i po planu. Pisacu vam kako stoje stvari. Svima vama, sto pre zelim isto sto i za sebe: jedan ili dva crvica  :Smile:  :Joggler:

----------


## sos15

Šta nam je sa Florijanom? Čekam da nam javi svoje iskustvo iz Sarajeva.

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav sos15 evo me, imao sam neke obaveze pa se nisam stigao javiti.

Bili smo u ponedjeljak u Sarajevu na konzultacijama kod dr. Envera Kurta (još se ne zna tocno kada ce doci dr. Emre prikupljaju pacijente ali navodno je dosta velika zainteresiranost). Dr Kurt je ok. prijazan zapisao je podatke uzeo stare nalaze, kako su nalazi nešto stariji kod njih sam napravio ponovo SG i krv za hormone. Rekli su da ce se javiti za 3 tjedna da bi tada trebao biti dr. Emre tu (koliko sam ja shvatio) i ukoliko se oni ne jave da se mi javimo jer imaju dosta pacijenata pa da im koji slucajno ne promakne. Što se tice nalaza SG ništa, a vrijednosti krvi testosteron, LH, prolaktin OK a FSH i dalje visok 28,7. Jedino imam sada malu dvojbu da li se nešto možda pocelo dogadati pošto je FSH sada 28,7 a prije je bio 33,8 a posljednje sam pio Men's Arginmax ali ne u propisanoj dozi, u dozi od 6 kapsula samo nekih tjedan (jer mi je nestalo) i to nekih 10 dana uopce ne pijem dok ne dode nova pošiljka. Ako je to utjecalo na da se nešto mijenja možda bi trebalo probati 3mj Arginmaxom pa opet vaditi krv.

Ima li još netko iskustva sa vrijednostima FSH i inhibinom, koliko one mogu varirati u nekoliko vadenja.

Kakva su iskustva sa Spermhope-om znam da su forumašice edinas; 888 i Polo spominjale dotični proizvod, ja sam im svojedobno slao mail i odgovorili su da mogu pokušati sa cijelim postupkom (5mj.) ali nisam se odlučio sada smo malo u nedoumici, 
na Micro-Tesu se stigne, 3-5mj. ne igra neku veliku ulogu ako se šanse za pronalaskom mogu povećati.

Pozdrav

----------


## aboni76

Ćao Florjan,

Hvala ti na informacijama  :Smile: . Koliko košta nalaz hormona kod njih?

Pozdrav

----------


## florjan

Što se tiče cijena u Sarajevu: SG 100KM, FSH 50KM, LH 50KM, prolaktin 54KM, testosteron 50KM

----------


## sos15

Florijan, drago mi je da si zadovoljan doktorom. Što se tiče nalaza FSH i kod mm se FSH snizio, istina mala je razlika 0.8, ali meni je i to značajno. On nije pio nikakvu terapju, samo je kratko jeo smokve u maslinovom ulju. Sad planiramo da ponovi nalaze jer već dva mjeseca jede te smokve,pa da vidimo ima li poboljšanja. Ne znam da li si pitao doktora vezano za to smanjenje FSH, ali neki doktori kažu da to što mi nekim dodacima smanjimo FSH je vještačko i da to ne utiče na spermiogram.Sad koliko su i oni kompetentni, ne znam. Voljela bih čuti mišljenje dr. Emre o tome.
I mene interesuje koliko si platio vađenje hormona kod njih!
Mi ne planiramo odgađati micro tese jer se bojim da ne bi naišlo pogoršanje. Naš urolog iz BL nam je rekao da ne čekamo previše jer navodno ne zna koliko je to stanje kod mm ekspanzivno, pa možda bi se sad nešto moglo naći,a za mjesec dana ne. Sve je to lutrija.

----------


## sos15

To mi je baš skupo, s obzirom da na uputnicu ne plaćamo, jedino što gubimo dan posla jer se nalazi vade u drugom gradu.

----------


## florjan

sos15 odgovor dr Envera Kurta u vezi smanjenja FSH je da rezultati nisu toliko razliciti jedan od drugog, sto se tice sanse, da oni ne pokazaju nesto pozitivnije. Probati ću razgovarati i sa andrologom u ZG da vidim njegovo mišljenje. Do sada mi je na sva pitanja odgovarao dr. Kurt a ne dr. Emre tako da ne znam njegovo mišljenje a malo mi je sada glupo da šaljem podatke i upit dr. Emreu preskačući dr. Kurta, ne znam

Pozdrav

----------


## medena8

Dragi suborci/suborke, citam vas redovito jer sam nekoc i sama ovdje trazila utjehu, pronasla ju, ali i puno korisnih informacija koje, nazalost, nisam dobila ni od jednog specijalista... Prva dg. MM-a je bila azoo, nakon nekoliko dodatnih pregleda i nalaza neopstruktivna. Obacajem da cu uzeti u ruke sve ikad napravljene nalaze i napisati cijelu povijest dogadjanja, a za sada samo da mu je FSH varirao od 17 do 19 dok du mu ostali hormoni bili ok, inhibinB iznosio 64.9, a niti jednom nismo prosli punkciji niti biopsiju, nekad je bilo vise, nekad manje plivaca u ejakulatu, nisu to neke impozantne brojke, ali su bile dovoljne za ovo sto stoji dolje u potpisu. Nije uzimao nikakvu terapiju, lijecnici su se sami iscudjavali i jos se cude... Zelim reci da sg konstantno trebate kontrolirati i potpuno vjerovati u to sto zelite. Cuda su na obom nasem putu zaista moguca i nema razloga da se ne dogode bas vama! Ja sam zaista uvijek istinski vjerovala, tesko me je pokolebati... 
Do slijedeceg detaljnijeg pisanja, posipam vas neizmjernom kolicinom trudnicke prasine i pozitivne energije, zeleci vam da sto prije ostvarite svoj san!!!  :Heart:

----------


## medena8

Nisam uspjela urediti tako da cu ovdje popraviti. Dakle, kad smo krenuli u MPO vode ponovili smo sg u kojem su nasli 4 spermija i nakon toga vise nikad nije bilo ejakulata bez spermija...
Ako vas bilo sta jos zanima, a mislite da mogu odgovoriti, pisite slobodno!  :Wink:

----------


## 888

medena8, popravila si mi rasploženje  :Smile:  ja se nadam da će se svima nama desit neko čudo i da će se popravit nalazi...
i kod mog muža je neopstruktivna azoospermija, samo nisam razumjela jesu li vama prvi putna punkciji i biopsiji našli spermije? mom mužu nisu, i ima godinu dana da nije radio SG, samo nalaz hormona koji su ok, inhibin  nismo  radili jer ovdje kod nas nemamo di radit taj nalaz, trebamo u B.L

florijane, što se tiče sperm hopa moj muž pije tablete, i još će do sredine 11 mjeseca pa ćemo ondam vidit rezultate
jedino što je moj muž primjetio otkad pije tablete sperhope, da mu testisi nisu više mobilni sad su stalno vanka    :Smile:

----------


## medena8

Evo, kao sto sam i obecala, sjela sam doma, izvadila fasciklu s brdom papira i napisat cu kronoloski...
10. 2009. MM krece sa svim mogucim testiranjima: spermokultura, urinokultura, brisevi na sve moguce - uredni
03.11.2009. *SG - sve same nule*, ponavlja za 7 dana, nalaz identican. Upuceni smo na urolosku i endokrinolosku obradu. U medjuvremenu stizu nalazi hormona, *FSH 17,1 IU/L*; *test. 9,3 nmol/L*.
12.2009. smo kod NAJPOZNATIJE UROLOGINJE u gradu St-u, dg. AZOOSPERMIA NONOBSTRUCTIVA, HYPOTROPHIA TESTIS LAT. DEX. , dakle uz neopstr. azoo, imamo smanjen desni testis, a na lijevom je utvrdjena varikokela, za potvrdu dg. salje nas na biopsiju i tvrdi da bi test. trebao biti barem iznad 10 bez obzira na ref. vrijednosti u koje se i s ovim uklapamo (4,6 - 21,7). Ta ista specijalistica nam onako usput kaze da se sto prije pomirimo s cinjenicom kako nikada necemo biti bioloski roditelji i ozbiljno razmislimo o drugim nacinima ostvarivanja roditeljstva! (i dan danas se najezim na samu pomisao na nju...  :Mad: )
12.2009. smo kod NAJTRAZENIJEG ENDOKRINOLOGA u nasem gradu, jedva smo dobili termin privatno jer je u bolnici JAKO tesko doc do njega i preduge su liste cekanja, a mi zelimo sto prije imati sto jasniju sliku o svemu (moram napomenuti da sam ju najjasnije vidjela nakon noci i noci provedenih pred ekranom racunala, uvelike na ovim stranicama!  :Smile:  ). A sta rec o tom nalazu osim da izgleda kao pretipkana "spranca" djelomicno, a pogresno izmijenjena. dg. AZOO. NONOBSTR. i HYPOTROPHIA TESTIS SIN. (gle cuda, sad imamo atrofiran lijevi testis, dodje ti da skines muzu hlace pa dobro ponovo pogledas nakon dolaska kuci...), da sad ostale PREPISANE budalastine ne pisem... 
12.2009. ponavljamo hormone : *FSH 19,4 IU/L*; *test. 20 nmol/L*; *slob. test. 37 pmol/L*. Sad nas upucuju napraviti kariogram i mikredelecije Ykromosoma - prvi nam nikad nisu poslali, ovaj drugi sasvim uredan.
Pocetak 2010. u KBC Firule smo konstantno u kontaktu sa dr. Tandarom, embriologom, novo rodiliste je u fazi otvaranja i prepustamo se u njegove ruke. Covjek nam iskreno i posteno kaze da nije siguran sto nam ima za ponuditi u trenutnoj situaciji i nakon vidjenih NAPISANIH nalaza. 
04.2010. opet ponavljamo hormone (sad moguce vec i na moju inicijativu) : *FSH 17,3 IU/L*; *test. 14,7 nmol/L*; *slob. test. 36,7pmol/L.* Dr. Tandara nas upucuje u Zg da jos napravimo inhibinB.
06.2010. se uspijevamo organizirati i otic do Zg-a. Nalaz stize za neka 3 tj. na kucnu adresu i na mail, a* inhibinB* je* 64,9 pg/mL*. MM bi trebao biti u skupini ref. vrij 80 - 220 po svojim godinama, citam po netu i na nekim americkim stranicama nialazim na ref. vrij. 65 - ... , drzim se za to kao za zadnju slamsku spasa  :Smile:  Vrijeme je godisnjih i dr. Tandara kaze da se vidimo pocetkom rujna. 
09.2010. nam covjek opet najiskrenije i najpostenije kaze kako misli da mi adekvatnu pomoc sa ovakvom dg. mozemo dobit van granica nase drzave. U isto vrijeme opet cackam po netu i naidjem na info da Cito radi i preko HZZO-a, mislim se idem pokusati, nemam sta izgubiti. Prva stepenica kod njih je SG, i napravljen kod njih. Taj 30.09.2010. valjda necu zaboravit dok sam ziva! MM ode i ceka nalaze pola sata, sestra mu da papir i kaze da saceka dr. Romca (jednog od embriologa u Cita). MM me zove i prenosi, vec smo u fazi da se "sprdamo" sa nulama i ja pitam je li opet isto, na sta s druge strane cujem "Nije, ima ih 4, sad ce mi dr. detaljno objasnit..." Dr. mu objasnjava da su 3 od 4 jako brza, 1 statican, dobre morfologije i sl., da smo odlicni kandidati za ICSI i da se poslijepodne javimo dr. Poljaku. Kad je vidio nalaze, dr. Poljak kaze da nemamo sta cekati, da se stanje uvijek moze pogorsati i da krecemo u prvi postupak s mojom slijedecom menstruacijom. NASOJ SRECI NIJE BILO KRAJA, konacno se nesto pocelo dogadjati! Tijek postupaka je vidljiv u potpisu. Nakon neuspjesnog sek. IVF-a, dr. Poljak vise nije imao mjesta preko HZZO-a niti je znao hoce li ugovor s nima u 2013. produzavati tako da sam mogla cekati "macka u vreci", a ja tvrdoglava kakva jesam sam odlucila ponovo kontaktirati dr. Tandaru...
06.06. 2012. smo naruceni  za konzul. Sad smo vec imali nekakvo iskustvo iza sebe i dosli smo s konkretnim pitanjima, moze li nam se tu nesto pruziti ili ne!? Naravno, MM je opet odradio taj famozni SG i u svakom uzetom uzorku iz ejakulata je pronadjeno po nesto (sto pokretnih, sto nepokretnih) sto je i dr. Tandaru ostavilo bez rijeci. Igrom slucaja m mi je kasnila nekoliko dana (po zelji  :Smile:  ) i 08.06. smo krenuli u svoj dobitni postupak! Na punkciji i na transferu mi je dr. Tandara ponovio da, da mu je netko od kolega pokazao prve i ove sad nalaze MM-a, rekao bi da ga ne zeza i da nema sanse da su to nalazi od istoga covjeka... 

Oprostite na dugom postu, cilj mi je bio pozitivan, ohrabrit vas na ovom nasem trnovitom putu...  :Kiss:  svima!!!

----------


## sos15

Tanjica123,

Čekamo na tvoje dojmove iz Sarajeva!

----------


## sos15

Medena, 

Hvala što si nam prenijela svoje iskustvo. To svima nama mnogo znači. Daje nam volje da idemo dalje u našoj borbi.
S druge strane, vidim da je inhibin B kod tvog muža bio skoro, pa normalan. Kod mm se nije mogao ni izmjeriti, napisali su mi ispod 7.
To je ono što mene najviše brine, ali opet i s takvim inhibinom u jednom spermiogramu su nađena dva spermića,istina nepokretna. Na SG rađenim poslije tog opet 000, ali idemo dalje.

----------


## medena8

> Medena, 
> 
> Hvala što si nam prenijela svoje iskustvo. To svima nama mnogo znači. Daje nam volje da idemo dalje u našoj borbi.
> S druge strane, vidim da je inhibin B kod tvog muža bio skoro, pa normalan. Kod mm se nije mogao ni izmjeriti, napisali su mi ispod 7.
> To je ono što mene najviše brine, ali opet i s takvim inhibinom u jednom spermiogramu su nađena dva spermića,istina nepokretna. Na SG rađenim poslije tog opet 000, ali idemo dalje.


Na ovim zadnjim konzultacijama nam je dr. rekao da su se saznanja i o inhibinu u zadnje 2 god. jako promijenila. Onda nas je poslao vjerujuci da ce inhibin dati puno bolju sliku nego li FSH, a danas nas, kaze, ne bi ni slao! Glavu gore!!! Prema takvom inhibinu kod TM-a uopce ne ni trebalo bit spermatogeneze, a nasli su 2 kakva takva, dakle, uvijek ima nade!!!  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Medena8, hvala ti puno što si s nama podjelila svoje iskustvo, uljepšala si mi dan, mm su napisali da je atrofija testisa, koliko sam shvatila, to je i kod vas bilo. Kod mm je FSH 22, ostali hormoni dobri, inhibin nismo radili, u ponedjeljak ćemo kariogram. Možeš li mi molim te reći, kada ste išli kod urologa, koji su vam napisali da je atrofija, jesu li mu radili UZV, pa to utvrdili, jer je to nama rekao na osnovu jednog palpatornog pregleda? Kod nas su na prvom i trećem spermogramu bile nule, a na drugom je pisalo da su našli nekoliko nepokretnih narušene morfologije i dijagnoza cryptozospermija. Pisala sam dr. Poljaku, on mi je rekao da su nam male šanse sa takvim nalazima, možemo uraditi punkciju, ali smo odustali jer mi je rekao da ne zamrzavaju ako nešto pronađu, tako da smo se odlučili za Bahceci. Pozdrav svima

----------


## aboni76

Florjan hvala na info, baš su im skupi nalazi hormona, bolje ih je negdje drugo raditi....

----------


## medena8

> Medena8, hvala ti puno što si s nama podjelila svoje iskustvo, uljepšala si mi dan, mm su napisali da je atrofija testisa, koliko sam shvatila, to je i kod vas bilo. Kod mm je FSH 22, ostali hormoni dobri, inhibin nismo radili, u ponedjeljak ćemo kariogram. Možeš li mi molim te reći, kada ste išli kod urologa, koji su vam napisali da je atrofija, jesu li mu radili UZV, pa to utvrdili, jer je to nama rekao na osnovu jednog palpatornog pregleda? Kod nas su na prvom i trećem spermogramu bile nule, a na drugom je pisalo da su našli nekoliko nepokretnih narušene morfologije i dijagnoza cryptozospermija. Pisala sam dr. Poljaku, on mi je rekao da su nam male šanse sa takvim nalazima, možemo uraditi punkciju, ali smo odustali jer mi je rekao da ne zamrzavaju ako nešto pronađu, tako da smo se odlučili za Bahceci. Pozdrav svima



Nemam nalaze kod sebe, al' po sjecanju mislim da pise da je taj desni testis smanjen i mekse konzistencije (tako je, na osnovu palpatornog pregleda), a ovo da na zdravom lijevom ima varikokelu je utvrdjeno na na osnovu UZ pregleda. I usput, nama su i tada rekli (vise njih) da s odredjenim iskustvom lijecnik moze vec na vidjeno reci je li u pitanju neki genetski poremecaj. Zelim reci da je, po mom misljenju, kod ovakvih dg. vazan kariogram, ali jos vazniji nalaz mikrodelecija Ykromosoma. Upitaj lijecnicu opce prakse TM-a, nemas sta izgubit, a to podrazumijeva jos samo jedno vadjenje krvi!  :Wink:   :Kiss: 
Sretno u svakom slucaju!

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Medena, pitala sam ja za mikrodelecija Ykromosoma, pošto imamo samo uputnicu za kariogram, i rekla mi je doktorica da će vidjeti sa kolegama da mu urade i taj nalaz, da je to napomenem, pa se nadam da će i to uraditi. Njemu doktor nije spominjao genetiku, samo da misli da je urođeno, jer nije imamo nikakvih zdravstvenih problema u životu koji su mogli utjecati na to. Kariogram bi trebao biti gotov za 15 dana, tako da ćemo znati na čemu smo...Tebi hvala puno, želim ti ugodnu trudnoću, uživaj, i te kako si zaslužila  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Medena baš si uljepšala dan, vaša priča je stvarno motivirajuća da ne odustajemo i borimo se i onda kad nam kažu da nema nade! Uživaj u trudnoći i tm naravno!

aboni76 gdje ćete raditi kariogram, jel na Rebru? Jeste se morali naručiti?

----------


## tanjica123

Evo mene da se javim sa utiscima iz Bahcecija...Primio nas je doktor Ali Enver Kurt,ginekolog,prilozili smo mu svu dokumentaciju mm a imali smo bukvalno sve, tako da smo dobili samo spisak analiza koje se trebaju uraditi pre microtese...njegovo misljenje je da mm netreba da koristi nikakvu terapiju,ali konsultovace se sa dr Emreom ,pa cemo videti...mm nije radio spermogram,Dr je samo meni odradio ultrazvuk i to je to...Nisu sigurni kada ce doci dr Emre,ali kada dodje napravice grupe i bicemo obavesteni...
Detaljno nam je objasnio kako izgleda operacija Microtese,i rekao da ce prvo raditi microtese pa ako nesto nadju i zalede,a tek onda sledi moja priprema....takodje nas je ubedio da se zaledjeni spermatozoidi nipocemu ne razlikuju od svezih i da je zbog doktora Emrea nije moguce uklapati da microtese i Icsi budu u isto vreme...Cenu MICROTESE jos uvek neznaju,ICSI je 2000e...
Toliko ,ja i mm smo u principu zadovoljni klinikomi njihovim pristupom....

----------


## tanjica123

> Mislim da će mo ići preko Banja Luke pa dolinom Vrbasa, Jajce navodno je lijepo nismo nikad bili pa da vidimo, ok paziti na brzinu i imati sitne Eure  koliko je dosta ako slučajno zaustave 20€ ?!?


mi smo pukli 50e  :Cool:

----------


## sos15

Tanjica 123,

Meni sad ništa nije jasno. Nama su rekli da je Micro tese 2000 KM i da mi mogu dati i predračun. Zatim su mi rekli da možemo birati između zajedničkog postupka za oboje ili prvo micro tese,pa onda moj postupak. Zajedno s doktorom smo odlučili da ćemo ići istovremeno u postupak. Nije nam rekao da trebamo raditi neke nalaze prije micro tese, samo nam je dao terapiju. 
Možeš li mi napisati šta tm treba odraditi od pretraga, a šta ti.
Što se tiče  onih 50 EUR, neko vas je baš oderao, ne znam gdje su vas uhvatili, ali u mom kraju su policajci "jeftiniji", može i za 10 EUR.

----------


## tanjica123

eto vidis Sos,ja sam nekoliko puta pitala za cenu jer sam htela da mi potvrde to da kosta 1000e,ali rekli su da neznaju jos koja ce cena biti,a za MICROTESE i ICSI su obrazlozili tako da nisu u mogucnosti da se iskombinuje sa doktorom,jer je on u guzvi i dosao bi samo da odradi microtese,a oni bi radili ostalo..Sto se tice nalaza to su hormoni,posto nesmeju biti stariji od 6 meseci,virusi,anti HCV,HIV,HBSAG, I   opste analiye krvi.Meni nije dao jos nista,kaze kasnije ce jer cemo prvo raditi na mm....
Sto se tice policajaca,mm je prosao na crveno,navodno,bio je to neki cudan mini semafor,a mi se prestrojili na sledeci,veliki na glavnoj raskrsnici koji je bio 5 m dalje,mislim da oni tu yapravo cekaji ovakve kao sto smo mi,a mm kao za malera imao najsitnije 50e,jedino da smo im trazili kusur.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## florjan

> mi smo pukli 50e


Na kraju smo mi u oba smjera išli preko Doboja i Zenice ali sa vožnjom po ograničenju i na sreću bez iskustva sa prometnom policijom, sve u svemu put prošao ok., preko Jajca će mo neki dugi put 

Pozdrav

----------


## florjan

> Evo mene da se javim sa utiscima iz Bahcecija...Primio nas je doktor Ali Enver Kurt,ginekolog,prilozili smo mu svu dokumentaciju mm a imali smo bukvalno sve, tako da smo dobili samo spisak analiza koje se trebaju uraditi pre microtese...njegovo misljenje je da mm netreba da koristi nikakvu terapiju,ali konsultovace se sa dr Emreom ,pa cemo videti...mm nije radio spermogram,Dr je samo meni odradio ultrazvuk i to je to...Nisu sigurni kada ce doci dr Emre,ali kada dodje napravice grupe i bicemo obavesteni...
> Detaljno nam je objasnio kako izgleda operacija Microtese,i rekao da ce prvo raditi microtese pa ako nesto nadju i zalede,a tek onda sledi moja priprema....takodje nas je ubedio da se zaledjeni spermatozoidi nipocemu ne razlikuju od svezih i da je zbog doktora Emrea nije moguce uklapati da microtese i Icsi budu u isto vreme...Cenu MICROTESE jos uvek neznaju,ICSI je 2000e...
> Toliko ,ja i mm smo u principu zadovoljni klinikomi njihovim pristupom....


Meni su u prvom mailu odgovorili na upit o cijenama "MicroTESE je 2.000,00 KM, zamrzavanje i cuvanje su (za 1 godinu) 300,00 KM" u potpisu dr. Kurt

----------


## sos15

I meni su rekli tu cijenu, imam i sačuvan mail. Zato mi je čudno da su vam rekli da ne znaju cijene. Što se tiče tih nalaza mm je to radio krajem juna, pa će vrijediti do kraja godine, zato ih vjerovatno nije tražio. Jedino mi to nije jasno za istovremeni postupak, mi smo dogovorili zajedno. 
Ovo vam je za nauku da uvijek ponesete sitno para  :Smile: . Mada vjeruj da daju i kusur, meni jednom vratili jer nisam imala sitno, a kukala da mi treba za bus sutra (jadni student) :Laughing: 

Florijan, jesi li zadovoljan tim putem Doboj - Zenica? Kojim putem ste išli do Doboja, preko  Srbca i Dervente ili preko Prnjavora? Oba su dobra, samo je preko Prnjavora malo duže.

----------


## florjan

> I meni su rekli tu cijenu, imam i sačuvan mail. Zato mi je čudno da su vam rekli da ne znaju cijene. Što se tiče tih nalaza mm je to radio krajem juna, pa će vrijediti do kraja godine, zato ih vjerovatno nije tražio. Jedino mi to nije jasno za istovremeni postupak, mi smo dogovorili zajedno. 
> Ovo vam je za nauku da uvijek ponesete sitno para . Mada vjeruj da daju i kusur, meni jednom vratili jer nisam imala sitno, a kukala da mi treba za bus sutra (jadni student)
> 
> Florijan, jesi li zadovoljan tim putem Doboj - Zenica? Kojim putem ste išli do Doboja, preko  Srbca i Dervente ili preko Prnjavora? Oba su dobra, samo je preko Prnjavora malo duže.


Preko Dervente, cesta sasvim ok, poslije Dervente u jednom kraćem dijelu malo grbava ništa strašno, poslije sve ok, voziš po ograničenju i nema frke  :Smile:

----------


## tanjica123

Pazi,mi nismo pitali Dr-a za cenu,vec kada smo placali ultrazvuk pitali smo sestru dali kod nje mozemo da se informisemo o cenama,i ona nam je tako i rekla...a za ovo prvo Microtese pa tek onda Vto to  nam je rekao doktor licno ...sad neznam... :Cekam:

----------


## aboni76

> Medena baš si uljepšala dan, vaša priča je stvarno motivirajuća da ne odustajemo i borimo se i onda kad nam kažu da nema nade! Uživaj u trudnoći i tm naravno!
> 
> aboni76 gdje ćete raditi kariogram, jel na Rebru? Jeste se morali naručiti?



Mi smo iz BiH, tako da ćemo raditi u Sarajevu....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ja sam nešto pobrkala, mislila sam da si iz Hr., negdje sam na nekom forumu pročitala da je cura pisala da su se za kariogram morali naručiti,pa sam mislila da si to ti pisala..sorry.. :Embarassed:

----------


## aboni76

Ma nema veze...Na moje veliko iznenađenje, nismo se morali naručiti, nismo ništa morali ni plaćati, a uradit će mu i mikrodeleciju Y kromosoma, mada nije imao uputnicu za to, ali kažu to za sada rade bez uputnice, tako da su me baš obradovali...Sad se samo nadam da će nalazi biti u redu, ko na iglama sam, biće gotovi za 15-tak dana....Pozzz svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Držim fige da budu dobri nalazi  :fige: , mi idemo 4.10.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala, sretno, nadam se da će i vama i nama biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## 888

aboni76, i mi smo iz BiH gdje ste vi radili microdeleciju...kome da se javimo, kakva je procedura treba li se prije naručit

----------


## aboni76

888, ne znam odakle ste vi, mi smo za kariogram dobili uputnicu od urologa u Zenici, mm je tamo osiguran, a pošto kariogram ne rade u Zenici, sa tom uputnicom smo otišli kod ljekara opšte prakse, koji je napisao uputnicu za komisiju, koja je odobrila da se to uradi u Sarajevu i dali su mu odluku da će Ze-do kanton snositi troškove. Sa tom odlukom je opet otišao kod ljekara opšte prakse koji mu je napisao uputnicu za sarajevo. Može se uraditi na medicinskom fakultetu, ali mora na uputnici da piše medicinski fakultet a ne KCU (nama su prvo dali odluku na i uputnicu na KCU, pa smo morali raditi ispravku, jer na KCU do daljnjeg ne rade karigram, moj ti je savjet da odmah tražiš da ti daju uputnicu za Medicinski fakultet - Centar za genetiku). Pacijente primaju ponedjeljkom, utorkom i petkom od 8-11 sati. Broj tel na koji sam ih ja zvala je 033 665 949 i tražila sam odjel za genetiku, javila mi se neka jako ljubazna žena, koja sve fino objasni. Nismo morali platiti niti participaciju, a nalazi će biti gotovi za 15-tak dana. Ne znam da li vama treba kariogram ili samo microdelecija, nama je na uputnici pisalo samo kariogram, ja sam ih pitala mogu li da urade i microdeleciju i rekli su da može jer još uvijek ne treba uputnica za to. Ako vama ne treba kariogram, nego samo microdelecija, najbolje je da ih nazoveš, možda nećeš ni morati prolaziti svu ovu preoceduru sa papirima...Sretno i javi šta si uradila....Pozzz

----------


## sos15

Aboni,

držim fige da nalazi budu dobri. Jesi li i ti radila kariogram ili samo tm?

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Sos  :Smile: . Nisam ja radila, jel treba i žene da rade? Ja još nisam krenula da radim nalaze, prvo da njega završimo pa ću ja....

----------


## sos15

Nama je urolog napisao uputnicu samo za mm, ali u genetskom savjetovalištu su rekli da uradimo oboje. Istina, kod nas se nalaz kariograma čekao dva mjeseca, a čekali smo i termin mjesec dana i više, tako da se to baš oteglo.  Da smo čekali prvo njegov nalaz, pa moj, još bi čekali na rezultate.
Mislim da je bitno da i ti odradiš kariogram, ali javiće se i drugi sa mišljenjem.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti Sos, vidjet ću kada krenem vaditi nalaze da mi da uputnicu i za to...A pitat ću i u Bahceciju...

----------


## boss

mi smo danas bili na jos jednom pregledu , radili smo i ultrazvuk cjelog abdomena i testisa , i sve savrseno da bolje ne moze da bude. i izgleda da je problem kod nas u epididimu, da tu postoji neki hronicni proces najvjerovatnije neka hronicna infekcija , to je misljenje drugog urologa. tako da mozda cemo i mi uskoro bar dobiti dijagnozu . ako nista bar se micemo sa mjesta mada jos uvjek sitnim koracima.

----------


## boss

i da skontala sam jednu stvar da sve i jedna cura sa ove azoostatistike ima vece znanje od sve i jednog urologa na balkanu , nama bi komotno mogli dati diplomu medicinskog fakulteta , jer specijalizirali smo urologiju bolje nego ovi sto imaju diplome okacene na zidu.

----------


## sos15

Boss,

drago mi je da ste se bar pomjerili s mjesta. Sad polako stepenicu, po stepenicu. Gdje ste radili uzv? Je li na uputnicu ili privatno? Šta kaže taj drugi urolog: kako dalje? Je li možete odmah na IVF ili morate prvo riješiti taj problem u epididimu? Nadam se da će sve krenuti na bolje, dosta je bilo problema za ovu godinu, i previše.

----------


## sos15

A što se tiče znanja naših urologa, o tome ne vrijedi pričati. Ne mogu shvatiti da su toliko lijeni i nezainteresovani. Pa samo da iščitaju koliko smo mi, mogli bi pomoći velikom djelu pacijenata, ali njima to očigledno nije u cilju.

----------


## boss

sos poslacu ti na mail opsirno gdje smo bili i sta smo radili , al je bilo koma nas dvoje smo se bar dobro ismijali s obyirom na kolicinu gluposti koju smo culi u toku sat vremena.

----------


## sos15

> sos poslacu ti na mail opsirno gdje smo bili i sta smo radili , al je bilo koma nas dvoje smo se bar dobro ismijali s obyirom na kolicinu gluposti koju smo culi u toku sat vremena.



Ok, čekam mail.

Mi smo se juče čuli sa doktorom u Sarajevu, mm nastavlja terapiju pregnylom sve do micro tese, a dr Emre dolazi tek u oktobru, pa ćemo tad ponovo raditi spermiogram i ako bude trebalo još nešto od nalaza.

----------


## sos15

Meni se nekako čini puno da više od tri mjeseca prima pregnyl bez prestanka. Šta mislite da li bi trebao odraditi nalaz FSH i Testosteron nakon tri mjeseca na svoju ruku? Bojim se da ne dođe do prevelikog skoka testosterona jer je kod njega bio malo niži od granične vrijednosti.

----------


## 888

pozzdrav svima, moj muž je radio hormone.  Sve mu je ok i ostaje mu provjerit još spermiogram.....

----------


## aboni76

> pozzdrav svima, moj muž je radio hormone.  Sve mu je ok i ostaje mu provjerit još spermiogram.....


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  za hormone, sretno sa spermogramom, javi šta je bilo....

Jeste li vi ono koristili Sperm Hope, jeste li završili sa terapijom? Kakvi su tm bili hormoni prije (znam da si to sigurno ranije pisala, ali se ne mogu sjetiti, pa napiši ako ti nije teško)

----------


## u dobru i zlu

florijane, što se tiče sperm hopa moj muž pije tablete, i još će do sredine 11 mjeseca pa ćemo ondam vidit rezultate
*jedino što je moj muž primjetio otkad pije tablete sperhope, da mu testisi nisu više mobilni sad su stalno vanka   [/QUOTE]
*
Kako ja ovo nisam prije vidjela? Mom mužu su testisi isto mobilni i dugo mu se zadržavaju u trbušnoj šupljini.. 888 gdje ste vi kupili te tablete i jel ste na svoju ruku uzeli? MM ima malo povišen FSH, pa neznam jel bi smjeo..

i super za hormone!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

888 drago mi je da se pomicete sa mjesta . i ja bi voljela da napises kakvi su hormoni bili prije sperm houpa i sad.
nadam se i da ces nas iznenaditi sa spermiogramom i uskoro napustiti ovu temu. :Smile:

----------


## 888

što se tiče hormona kod muža je bio povećan FSH, ali ne previše i Prolaktin povećan i dosta leukocita u ejakulatu
a što se tiče mobilnih testisa, to mu je od djetinjstva, na sistematskom u školi spremali su ga urologu radi mobilnih testisa
međutim doktori su mu rekli da je to normalno, sad otkad pije spermhop , nisu više mobilni
muž je stupio u kontakt sa dr. za spermhop i tako je i naručio i platio preko Pay pala i dobili smo tablete  za 5 dana

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Mom mužu isto nije previše povećan, 14,3 mu je FSH, možda bi i on mogao?! Vidjet ćemo kakav će biti nalaz kariograma i delecija ako to bude ok, mogli bi probati i to!
 :fige:  za spermiogram

----------


## 888

u dobru i zlu, možete pokušat sa tabletama sperm hope. Ja osobno mislim da u ovom slučaju tablete mogu naj manje pomoć, SVE JE TO PLACEBO EFEKAT.... treba promjenit način života, bez stresa i promjenit ishranu moj muž puši( je on smanjio) al treba cigare totalno izbacit, alkohol, bavit se fizičkom aktivnošću i sve će doć na svoje....  


DOBILA SAM MAIL OD DOKTORA ABUELHIJA , ZANIMALO ME IMAJU LI KAKVI PODATAKA O USPJEHU  :  we have positive results and negative results as I said before we don't promise for 100% that this will cure azoospermia.
Today the percentage of success 28.5%.

I received positive result two days ago, I attached the pictures of sperm cell under the microscope.

I hope for more positive results.

Best Regards.
Dr. Abuelhija

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav drage moje.
čitam i čitam sve ovuda. pisala sam nedavno u sarajevo i tri puta me pitaju istu stvar-genetske analize.ja svaki put napisem odgovor a oni ponove pitanje. malo me raspištoljilo sve to pa sam na kraju poslala mail Dr.Emre u Istanbul,fino na engleskom da vidim sto misli o nasoj situaciji. odgovorio je u manje od 12sati. fino napisao sto misli i izmedju ostaloga da ne zna kada ce on krenuti s radom u sarajevu... da citiram: _We are hoping start performing micro TESE operation in Sarajevo soon but we could not establish the OR settings yet._  Po mom kokošjem engleskom to bi znacilo da nisu jos ni opremili sale? hm. Kaze ako ocemo doc u istanbul da ce nam rado pomoc. to mi je preskupo pa jos nisam pisala nista dalje dok dobro ne razmislimo. 
mislim da bi trebalo prvo na konzultacije u sarajevo. kojim putem ste se narucivale i koliko se ceka za konzultacije?
hvala i pozz i sretno svima

----------


## florjan

Little ivy, na konzultacije u Sarajevu ne čeka se strašno dugo, s time da ih radi dr. Kurt (ginekolog), mi smo bili početkom 9mj. jer nas također zanima MicroTESE, ja sam imao sve nalaze (mikrodelaciju, kariogram, sve mikrobiološke, hormone) samo što su bili stari godinu dana pa sam tamo napravio ponovo SG i hormone (plača se, stoga bi bilo dobro da se napave prije konzulatcija ako je moguće na uputnicu, same konzultacije ne koštaju ništa). Dogovor je bio da se čujemo za cca. 3 tjedna jer bi tada trebao dolaziti dr. Emre, sada sam negdje čuo podatak da će navodno dolaziti u 10 mj. Ako nije problem da pošalješ Email na koji si pisala dr. Emre-u u Istanbula da i nemu pošaljem nalaze pa da čujem njegovo mišljenje

Hvala 

Pozdrav

----------


## little ivy

hvala na info florjane...morat cu ih kontaktirat i narucit se
pozz
mail ide u pp

----------


## sos15

little ivy.

ti mene sad zabrinu. Ja sam već par puta zvala u Sarajevo i slala mail i svaki put mi kažu dolazi dr Emre, ali zbog obaveza u Istambulu ne znaju kad. Poslednja informacija je da dolazi u oktobru. Mi smo dogovorli već da će u novembru biti micro tese i tako smo planirali i zbog posla. Ne znam šta sad da radim, da ih opet zovem ili?
Drago mi je da ste se vi pokrenuli, nadam se da će ovaju put biti uspješno.

----------


## sos15

Pošalji i meni mail dr Emre-a, molim te.

----------


## little ivy

nemoj se brinut pa valjda oni na klinici najbolje znaju. 
evo pokrečemo se,polako ali ide  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Mi smo nažalost saznali uzrok azoospermije, nalaz kariograma nije u redu, kako dr. kaže. od sto pregledanih stanica 25 je XY, a 75 XXY, dakle u pitanju je Klinefeltorov sindrom....Nalaz y mikrodelacija još nije gotov, mada ne znam da li nam on sada i treba, ne znam ni šta on pokazuje...Pozdrav svima

Edina ima li šta novo kod tebe?

----------


## sos15

Aboni, draga, znam da te ovaj nalaz pogodio. Žao mi je, ali nemoj se predavati dok ne razgovaraš s doktorom. Možda još ima načina da se to riješi. Drži se! Moraš biti jaka i zbog muža. Šaljem ti  :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Aboni  :Love: , držite se..mislim da sam negdje pročitala da se i s Klinefelterovim sindromom može naći plivača, neki muškarci i s oligoozoospermijom navodno imaju njega.. Nije još gotovo..

----------


## edina

Edina ima li šta novo kod tebe?[/QUOTE]

Evo cekam ponovo dvije sedmice da prodzu da radim betu.  Idem raditi betu za 7 dana.  Nadam se pozitivnom rezultatu ovaj put.  Nemam nikakve simtome pa me malo brine.

----------


## aboni76

Drage moje hvala vam puno na podršci, puno mi znači, užasno je teško i užasno boli ali valjda će biti bolje....Jutros me je zvao doktor koji je radio mikrodelacije i rekao mi je da je nalaz u redu i da nam je to svjetlo na kraju tunela, da ne odustajemo i da imamo šanse jer je to u redu i u pitanju je mozaični Klinefelterov sindromom, on mi kaže da je to bolja varijanta...Čovjek je bio nevjerovatno ljubazan, baš se potrudio da mi sve objasni i da me utješi, kaže veoma dobro nas razumije jer on i supruga su poslije 9 godina dobili dijete, a u Beču su im rekli da nemaju nikakve šanse, samo donacija jajne ćelije...Vidjet ću da kada uzmemo taj nalaz opet odemo u Bahceci da vidimo šta će nam oni reći....

Edina, ne razmišljaj o simptomima, znaš i sama da simptoma ne mora biti, pokušaj se opustiti koliko god možeš, znam da je to teško izvesti, ali pokušaj, a ja ti držim palčeve i nadam se lijepim vijestima slijedeće sedmice  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure jel znate gddje se na Rebru ide vaditi krv za mikrodelecije? Koja zgrada i kat? hvala...

----------


## sos15

Aboni76, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## sos15

Ja sam slala mail dr Emre, ali već tri dana nema odgovora :Sad: !

Što meni neće da odgovori?

Ima li kakvih vijesti  njegovom dolasku  iz Sarajeva?

----------


## laky

meni na FB odgovore odmah

----------


## sos15

Ja sam mail slala doktoru u Istanbul. Iz Sarajeva nema još preciznih informacija kad dolazi dr Emre, a ja moram najaviti izostanak s posla ako ćemo u novembru u postupak. 
To mi sad stvara dodatni pritisak.

----------


## aboni76

> Aboni76, poslala sam ti pp


Hvala puno Sos, ne mogu ti sada odgovoriti, popodne ću, samo da ovdje na brzinu napišem, zvala sam juče Bahceci, još ne znaju kada će tačno dr. Emre dolaziti...Pozzz svima

----------


## nonek

> Cure jel znate gddje se na Rebru ide vaditi krv za mikrodelecije? Koja zgrada i kat? hvala...


mi smo to obavljali odma u prvoj zgradi gdje je i hitna ambulanta, ali na pedijatriji...mi smo to lani radili, a ne znam  da li je i sada tako...

----------


## boss

nama se pocela smanjivati kolicina sperme , kako je krenulo za mjesec dana kad budemo trebali dati spermiogram necemo imati sta da damo.
da li je iko naletio na nekog ko ima dijagnozu azoospermija , pyospermia i hypospermia . zna li iko od cega ovo moze da bude , posto je trenutno na antibioticima jel oni mogu biti uzrok hypospermije?

----------


## bluemoon

Pozdrav svima. Moj prvi post, da se i ja priključim. Čitam vas povremeno ali je teško pratiti toliko (različitih) priča. Ovo je naša: Ja-ok!, MM-azoospermija. Za dijagnozu smo saznali davno, ali godinama nismo ništa poduzimali. Svi spermiogrami su uvijek bili nule: Kod lječnika u Zg, dobio je recept za Clomifen i nakon 5 mj u SG u talogu nađeno 40-tak spermija (koje je doktor predvido u ispisu nalazu). Dolaskom ponovno k njemu na moj zahtjev, rekao je da to ništa ne mjenja, i da razmišljamo o drugim načinama da postanemo roditelji, posvojenje ili AID (oplodnja doniranim spermijem), i dao nam vizitku klinike iz Praga. Potražili smo drugo mišljenje kod privatnika. Rađen SG i punkcija, nađeno ništa. Rekao nam isto što i prošli doktor. Trenutno sam u fazi naručivanja i prikupljanja nalaza (svojih) za prilaganje zahtjevu za Hzzo da nam omogući lječenje u inozemstvu (AID). Ima li ko sličnu priču? Čudi me što nitko nikad nije spomenu što možemo napraviti da se nalaz poboljša, neki ljek, vitamini, zašto nisu reagirali na poboljšanje i propisali mu Clomifen ili nešto slično opet? Uzdamo se u liječnike (u koga ćeš drugog) a vrijeme nam ide. Ne postavljamo puno pitanja, šta nam kažu to radimo, ako ništa ne kažu, ništa ne radimo. Idemo po našu malu ljubav, na koji god načn, pristajemo na sve.

----------


## Rominka

Samo na brzinu, boss antibiotici itekako utjecu, trebalo bi pustiti da prodje, po nekima minimalno 3 mjeseca, a po nekima mjesec dana pa onda raditi nalaze.
bluemoon nazalost kod azoo ne postoje lijekovi, ali mozda postoje cuda. Jedino mozda grijesite sto ne postavljate pitanja, sto ne sumnjate. Treba vjerovati dr, ali kad se informirate i znate u cemu su problemi i dr drugacije razgovaraju s vama, a manje vas mogu muljati. Nece ni oni reci sve odmah, ponekad zaborave, a ponekad im mozda i pase da dolazite iz mjeseca u mjesec. U svakom slucaju, svi cemo vam ovdje pomoci i samo pitajte  :Wink:

----------


## edina

Za 2 Dana idem raditi nalaze Krvi da vidim Jeli iui uspijo.

----------


## boss

edina nek ti je sa srecom drzim fige da vam uspije.
bluemoon a sto neprobate jos jednom sa klomifenom ako je jednom uspjelo mozda ce i opet se nesto pojaviti , sa doktorima treba biti uporan i dobro informisan i treba biti bas im naporan da bi oni nesto pokusali a ne samo te otkacili, i da najbitnije dr treba postaviti milion pitanja jer je to jedini nacin da dodjes do nekog odgovora.

----------


## aboni76

Dino čuvam ti palčeve, sretnoooo!

Bluemoon, dobro nam došla! Šta ste radili od nalaza, zna li se koji je uzrok azoo? Iskreno, meni je čudno da vam je doktor rekao da odustanete, a poslije terapije se pojavili spermići....Šta su vam predložili u Pragu, jesu li oni odmah za donaciju, ili da možda pokušaju nešto naći kod njega?

----------


## Loly

Cure čitam vas redovito, evo da vam se i javim. I mi se borimo sa azoo, ali imamo jedno malo čudo kojeg smo dobili kad se pojavilo par spermija  :Zaljubljen:   Sad smo opet na debeloj *0*, nema nigdje niti jednog ni u centifugi ni nigdi. Radili smo sve nalaze, hormone, briseve, kariogram, mikrodelecije, sve ok, osim FSH koji je 30,56 :Shock:  (u prvom postupku je bio 18).
Sad nam je predložena zadnja opcija a to je TESE. Idemo 15.10. u Cito - Split na TESE, pa ako bude što to će zamrznuti.
Ima li ko iskustva sa tim u CITO?
Fala i želim vam svima puno sriće u vašjo borbi!!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Edina* sretno!!
*Bluemoon* dobrodošla!! I meni je čudno da vam je dr rekao da odustanete a pojavili se spermići, nama je dr rekla da čim nađemo makar jedan idemo odmah u postupak! Kopajte, ispitujte nemojte se predati, ako su se jednom pojavili opet će!
*Loly* dobrodošla! Drago mi je da ste već jednom uspjeli doći do tako željenog djeteta i želim vam da što prije dobijete bracu ili seku!! S Citom nemam iskustva, javit će ti se već netko!! Sretno!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> mi smo to obavljali odma u prvoj zgradi gdje je i hitna ambulanta, ali na pedijatriji...mi smo to lani radili, a ne znam  da li je i sada tako...


Obavili isto tamo! Hvala!  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Edina,  SRETNO!!!

----------


## edina

Hvala

----------


## aboni76

Sos je li ti dr. Emre odgovorio?

----------


## bluemoon

da, čudno je, ništa posebno od nalaza, sg, punkciju, hormone, koliko znam onako odokativno iz nalaza. rečeno je da neznaju uzrok, vjerovatno genetski. nekad još u početku su nam rekli da se ne mučimo sa nalazima, ljekovima, zahvatima jer malo što od toga djeluje, i šanse su skoro pa nikakve da će se nešto promjeniti, i da ne gubimo vrijeme, živce i zdravlje već pokušamo na druge načine ostvariti roditeljstvo. svejedno ovih dana sam kontaktirala doktora dal bi bilo dobro da MM svejedno počne opet piti clomifen, na kojeg je reagirao zadnji put, i složio se s tim. bojim se da su u pravu, i da ne gubimo dragocijeno vrijeme krenut ćemo sa AID. ako se šta promijeni, mjenjat ćemo i postupak...inače su mu svi hormoni u redu, sve izgleda ok osim što nema proizvodnje spermatozoida. spermatozoidni stop. šaljem i ja jedno veliko Sretno svima kojima treba!

----------


## sos15

> Sos je li ti dr. Emre odgovorio?


Nije  :Evil or Very Mad: !

Kontaktirala sam Sarajevo i idemo 20-og da mm ponovi spermiogram i da dogovorimo kad će biti micro tese i hoćemo li u postupak istovremeno ili prvo on, pa ja. Zavisi hoćemo li moći uskladiti moj ciklus sa dolaskom dr Emre.
Nadam se da ćemo tad znati sve detaljno. Već sad imam tremu.

----------


## sos15

bluemoon,

pa jeste li radili kariogram i mikrodelecije? Bez toga ne možete znati da li je u pitanju genetika.

Nama su takođe rekli da nam je donacija jedina nada, ali ja nisam htjela tako lako odustati. Sad čekamo micro tese, ali sad je već i mm puno više u tome, već je počeo govoriti, ako ona ne uspije da bi pokušao s još nekom terapijom, pa ponovo na micro tese, a u početku mu je to bilo strašno. Šteta je da ne pokušate doći do spermića tm ako postoji nada, ne znam koliko su vam godine ograničavajući faktor.

----------


## edina

meni jos jedan neuspijesni iui. za dvije sedmice idem na konsultaciju sa do,torom da vidim sta dalje

----------


## sos15

Edina :Love:  :Love: !

Šta god da ti kažem znam da te neće utješiti, ali draga, bori se dalje i nemoj odustajati. Doćete vi do svoje bebice!

----------


## aboni76

Edina žao mi je, kao što reče Sos riječi utjehe nema...Mogu samo misliti kako ti je, samo nemoj odustajati...

Bluemoon mislim da su svima nama sa azoo rekli da nema šanse, a opet ima parova koji su uspjeli....Kod nas je genetika u pitanju i genetičar mi je rekao da i pored toga imamo šanse i da ne odustajemo...

Sos sretno i javljaj šta se dešava...

Loly dobrodošla, tvoja priča je ohrabrujuća za sve nas, nadam se da će tvoje malo čudo uskoro dobiti bracu ili seku...

----------


## edina

hvala vam na utjehi. idemi dalje samo neznam sta iui opet ili ivf. neznam koji su procenti da ivf uspije.

----------


## Loly

Cure imam pitanje, kako se bliži naša biopsija u ponedjeljak sve me muči!
Da li je prije biopsije potrebna apstinencija, kao kod spermiograma? Znam da oni uzimaju uzorak iz tkiva, ali eto ko pita ne skita. Kako sam ja u "crvenome"  :Wink: , ne znam oće na biopsije biti problem što je apstinencija 6 - 7 dana, mada ja mislim da apstinencija nema nikakve veze sa TESE!
Ajde prosvijetlite me  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Hey curke,velik pozz evo i mene nakon 5.mj.nejavljanja.,pratila sam vas koliko sam mogla kad sam slobodno vrijeme lovila.Evo mi tek juce izvadili krv za test microdelecye(mislim suprug) i rekli su nam da se nalaz ceka mj.dana.Uglavnom ukratko za sve koji nemaju uputnicu a trebaju izvaditi taj nalaz znaju koliko kosta.Suprug platio 724., kn.znaci 100Eurića,na Rebru ZG.Kad sam isla doktorici po uputnicu rekla mi je da po novom nemoze izdati uputnicu bez da je napisao,preporucio taj nalaz doktor endokrinolog,urolog il drugi specijalist za musku neplodnost.Naravno suprug nezeli ici vise kod bilo kojeg naseg doktora jel su ga davno otpilili zbog azoo.,a i ceka se 3.mjeseca da bi nas se smilovali primiti, napokon uspjeli uloviti slobodno jutro na 2 sata tak da lovu u ruke i do Rebra skocili. da zanimljivo prek telefona su rekli da se ta pretraga placa 400kn,a ono jos mrva i duplo,a to je nasa Drzava.najveci problem nam je bio vrijeme,nemozes nikako ulovit vremena za najbitnije stvari u zivotu nazalost.Sad nist cekat nalaz i onda dalje planirat ako Bog da da je uredu pa do Sarajeva ili cak i Istanbula ako doktor Emre nebude bas cesto dolazio u Sarajevo.Puno pozz svima, sretno ,borite se ,neodustajte,ceka i nas sve valjda negdje nasa sreca samo ju trebamo pronaci :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Loly, 

sretno sutra i da nađete pregršt spermića!!!!

Postoji nada, da nam uskoro javiš da je nalaz mikrodelecija u redu, pa da krenemo sa sezonom u Sarajevu!

----------


## Loly

*Sos* hvala, javim kako je prošlo!
*Postoji nada* sretno!

----------


## BigBlue

Loly, apstinencija nema nikakav utjecaj na tese. Sretno i držim  :fige:  za dobiveni materijal!

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala curke moje,nadam se da ce bit ok.ali nikad se nezna. Sad cu opet malo cesce bit na forumu,sve se nekako pomalo poslozilo napokon,a falili ste mi jako, nasu borbu s neplodnoscu nitko nezna jednostavno nemozemo i nezelimo nikom rec da dragi nasi nepate zbog nas,bolje da neznaju dok ide ,mozda sumnjaju ali sute,naravno pitanja bude al mi uvjek isto odgovorimo pa i oni brzo odustanu. Zato ovaj forum meni osobno je dao drugi smisao zivota i volju za dalje, zahvalna sam svima neizmjerno od srca sto se svaki dan sve vise clanova ukljucuje(nazalost) ali koji djele svoje price i iskustva, a svima nam puno znace jel svaki novi savjet u ovoj situaciji u  kojoj se nalazimo moze nam mozda pomoci. puno pusa i hvala svima

----------


## troska

Pozdrav svima na Forumu  :Smile:  Nije me bilo neko vreme, ako se secate zadnji put sam pisale da se konsultiram oko tipa protoloka-dali je bolji dugacak ili kratak?  Uglavnom vako su se stvari odvijale u medzuvremenu:na 3dc krenuli smo u kratak protokol. 1 Oktobra mi je radzena punkcija (13dc), izvadili su 2js, od kojih je samo jedna bila OK, druga nije bila zrela za oplodnju. Endomertij je bio u kako d-r kaze odlicnom stanju, na zadnju UZ (4 dana prije punkcije) bio je 12mm...Obzirom da je kod nas problem bio u azoospermiji kog mm, imali smo zamrznut materijal dobijen putem TESE metode. Sledeci korak bio da se u materijalu pronadze barem jedan motilni spermic, kako bi pokusali ICSI metodom da oplode moju jedinu js. I uspelo je, oplodili su se. Drugi dan se embion podelio na 4 celije, a na 3ci dan kad smo radili transfer, vec je imao 8 celija. Imao je blagu fragmentaciju od 5% (zbor cega su ga otcenili kao drugorazredni), pa su uradili laserki "assisted hatching". Transfer je prosao u najboljem redu, bezbolno i kratko, ocenjen sa 3 plusa-smestili su tacku na pravo mesto  :Smile: . Nakon transfera, 2 sata lezanja u bolnici i kuci na leskaranje i cekalacke muke. Jos od 3dnt imala sam malu nelagodnost u stomaku, male bolove, stomak je postajao naduven ali nije bilo nista strasno. Dani su polako prolazili, bez neka velika ocekivanja, obzirom na to da je u pitanju jedna js, i zamrznuti materijal koji nije bio najboljih karakteristika. Kako su dani prolazili, tako mi se stomak postajao sve tvrdzi, naduven-nije mi bilo bas prijatno, ali ipak nista strasno. Danas ujutro ( 12dnt), informativno sam se javila u bolnici, da pitam embiologe dali su OK, i kad sam im rekla za stomak-rekli su da hitno dodzem na pregled. Ocito da sam imala simptome hiperstimulacije. Videli su na UZ da imam male ciste na jajnicima i vodu koja se nakupila u stomaku -ali je male kolicine. Na njihovo insistiranje uradili smo bHCG, i rezultat je 189 ( 12dnt). TRUDNA SAM  :Smile: )))) Eto to je moja danasnja prica: prvi ISCI, jedna js, zamrznuti materijal-i beta 189...e sad ostaje da se borimo i resimo se hiperstimulacija. Preporuka mi je da mirujem, pijem oko 3l Izotonika na dan, da svaki dan merim tezinu i obim struka, produzim sa uobicajenom terapijom Estrofem-6mg+Crinone gel+aspirin..pa u petok ponovo kontrola krvne slike i na moje insistiranje jos jednom provera bHCG..hvala svima koji su me bodrili na moja 2-3 posta koja sam do sada poslala. Nadam se da cemo ja i moja slatkica u stomaku brzo pobediti i ovu hiperstimulaciju i da ce na kraju sve biti OK. Zelim puno, puno srece svima koji su u istoj situaciju...ako vam nekako mogu pomoci savetima, slobodno mi se obratite. Veliki pozdrav, vasa T.

----------


## medena8

*Troska*, ovo je divna i ohrabrujuca prica svim azooborcima! Od srca ti cestitam i zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!!!  :Smile:

----------


## troska

Hvala ti najlepse *medena8*-jedan bog da me sada cuva, da sve bude OK do kraja...kako mi je *boss* pozelele-uhvatilo se iz prve :Heart: ...a na savet alme-itd :Heart: -popila sam tone soka od cvekle i pojela ne znam koliko ananasa  :Laughing: . Ubedzena sam da je i to mnogo pomoglo. Hvala jos jednom, svima zelim punoooo srece :Very Happy: 


> *Troska*, ovo je divna i ohrabrujuca prica svim azooborcima! Od srca ti cestitam i zelim skolsku trudnocu do kraja!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Troska prekrasno,ovo natjera suze na oci ali od srece,prekrasan post zaista daje nadu za daljnju borbu nama sa azoo. sretno,cuvaj se da bude sve ok sa bebicom i tobom

----------


## boss

troska jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  , puno srece i da ti tu tvoja mrvica ostane jos 9 mjeseci .
odavno na ovoj temi nije bilo lijepih vjesti , nadam se da ce uskoro biti jos dobrih vjesti.

----------


## aboni76

Troska  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Klap: zaista ohrabrujuće za sve nas, želim ti urednu trudnoću i da uživaš u svakom trenutku sa svojom mrvicom  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Troska* predivno, čestitam od srca!
Evo još malo lijepih vijesti - mm jučer radili biopsiju testisa, uzeli uzorak tkiva na 14 mjesta i na 6 pronađeni spermiji  :Very Happy: 
Jedan uzorak poslali na citologiju, a 5 zamrznuli, s obzirom na visoki FSH mm, ovo je super  :Very Happy: 
Cure ako vas bilo što zanima, pitajte!
Sretno svima!

----------


## postoji nada

Bravo,bravo,bravo  Loly  :Very Happy:  ,jesen stigla i donjela nam dobre vijesti ,ajme tako sam sretna zbog vas ,cure moje grlim vas  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

Loli svaka čast  :Very Happy:   :Klap: , napokon da su počele lijepe vijesti na ovoj temi, nadam se da će se ovaj niz nastaviti  :Smile: ...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Loli čestitam  :Klap:  Baš si me obradovala! A gdje ste bili u postupku? Sorry ako si negdje već napisala, nisam našla..

----------


## Loly

Hvala cure!
*U dobru i zlu* biopsiju smo radili u Splitu, u poliklinici Salus u istoj zgradi di i je i Cito, oni surađuju, tako da su uzorke odnijeli u Cito, pa je njihov biolog preuzeo i našao plivače  :Very Happy:

----------


## troska

> *Troska* predivno, čestitam od srca!
> Evo još malo lijepih vijesti - mm jučer radili biopsiju testisa, uzeli uzorak tkiva na 14 mjesta i na 6 pronađeni spermiji 
> Jedan uzorak poslali na citologiju, a 5 zamrznuli, s obzirom na visoki FSH mm, ovo je super 
> Cure ako vas bilo što zanima, pitajte!
> Sretno svima!


Hvala svima jos jednom od sveg srca :Heart:  Cestitam Loly-to su super vesti.Nemoj da te brine visok FSH-i mm je imao visok FSH, pa na kraju je sve dobro ispalo. Samo smireno i sve ce biti OK. Imam te u mislima a i sve vas, znam da cemo na kraju se svi zajedno radovati :Joggler:

----------


## sos15

Troska, Loly!

Bravo cure! Čestitam! :Very Happy: 

Ovo nam je baš trebalo na našoj tužnoj temi. Samo da se ovako nastavi!

----------


## Loly

Imam u ponedjeljak dogovor za postupak, pa vam se javim s novim vijestima, jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## postoji nada

Juhu,loly ,samo nastavi sa veselim vijestima ,javi se kad saznas ,jedva cekamo veseliti se stobom. :Very Happy: 

Tuzna,Romi i ostale dugogodisnje suborke ovog foruma ,gdje ste,javite se :Love:

----------


## tuzna

ev tužne  :Bye: 
ne pišem,jer nemam šta.ništa novoga kod nas, jedino pijemo neki Tešićev čaj koji smo dobili na poklon. ne vjerujem u to,iskreno, ali poklon je poklon.baš nisam imala srca da ne popijemo i to.
naš daljnji cilj je da ,nakon ovoga,idemo na konsultacije u Bahceci,i vidimo šta dalje.
još nema informacije kad dr Emre dolazi?

----------


## sos15

> ev tužne 
> ne pišem,jer nemam šta.ništa novoga kod nas, jedino pijemo neki Tešićev čaj koji smo dobili na poklon. ne vjerujem u to,iskreno, ali poklon je poklon.baš nisam imala srca da ne popijemo i to.
> naš daljnji cilj je da ,nakon ovoga,idemo na konsultacije u Bahceci,i vidimo šta dalje.
> još nema informacije kad dr Emre dolazi?


Još ništa zvanično, ali ja sutra idem za Sarajevo, pa ću ih ponovo pitati. Uostalo, ako idem na dogovor za micro tese, morali bi znati kad će doći.

----------


## Rominka

A mi draga cekamo nalaz s VV od androloga pa na biopsiju  :Wink:  necemo vjerojatno prije sijecnja, jer mene ceka neka rutinska operacija u studenom, pa nema smisla forsirati sve u isti mjesec. Uglavnom, sve pet! Citam vas iz prikrajka  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna, valjda ce dokt.Emre brzo doc u Sarajevo,tako ga svi zeljno iscekuju samo kad bi znao.Kod vas mislim sa micro da se bude naslo puno plivaca s obzirom na hormone koji su skroz ok.evo drzim  :fige:  da vam i caj pomogne. :Love: 

Romi a jadno nase pa stobom stalno nesto,pa vec si ove godine puno stresova prosla.Drzim i tebi  :fige: za operaciju i da su svi nalazi ok da sretno krenete na biopsiju sa puno uspjeha.Znaci odlucili ste se za ZG,a dali draga moja rade vec kod nas biopsiju :Love:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> *Troska* predivno, čestitam od srca!
> Evo još malo lijepih vijesti - mm jučer radili biopsiju testisa, uzeli uzorak tkiva na 14 mjesta i na 6 pronađeni spermiji 
> Jedan uzorak poslali na citologiju, a 5 zamrznuli, s obzirom na visoki FSH mm, ovo je super 
> Cure ako vas bilo što zanima, pitajte!
> Sretno svima!


Super vest Loly.
 :Klap: 
Da li je tvoj muz koristio ista pre TESE?? Klomifen ili bilo kakve vitamine,minerale ili sl?

----------


## Loly

Draga nije koristio klomifen, nego samo bioastin, i jednu tabletu cinka+magnezij, on je sportaš pa to pije više u te svrhe, jer ne virujem baš da ti vitamini mogu značajno utjecati na našu dijagnozu!

----------


## tanjica123

> Još ništa zvanično, ali ja sutra idem za Sarajevo, pa ću ih ponovo pitati. Uostalo, ako idem na dogovor za micro tese, morali bi znati kad će doći.


sos15 ,kakve su vesti...pisi sta ima novo kako je bilo u Sarajevu,znaju li kada ce Emre doci....

----------


## sos15

Evo me! Kod nas opet isto: Spremiogram pokazao sve 00000000000000!

Što se tiče dr Emre on je trenutno u SAD-u, ali nije problem u njemu. već u BiH. Naime, čeka se mikroskop za micro tese koji se nalazi na carini, tako da sve zavisi kad će biti to gotovo. Oni se nadaju da će biti do petka, ali nije do njih. Ako država opet ne zakaže dr Emre bi mogao doći početkom novembra da počne sa micro tese.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.ma pusti spermiogram kad je u pitanju azoo.znas i sama koja je to lutrija da se nesto nade.Mi evo nismo radili ga vec 3,5.godine,a cemu kad znamo ishod oooo.,uostalom ja polazem nade samo u micro-tese ili biopsiju ali nista manje pretrage od toga samo operacija  i to je to,naravno ako nam, bude nalaz microdelecije ok,treba cekat jos 3.tjedna. Drzi se bit ce bolje sa micro,u tebe posebno vjerujem da ce se naci i u jos nekih curka na ovom forumu,ma svi se mi nadamo i molimo tom cudu. Bit ce bolje draga  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Azoo - hipogonadotropni hipogonadizam je nasa nova dijagnoza...cudnog li cuda, ha cure  :Smile:  that's life, ili po Konfuciju i "kopun u guzicu je korak naprid". Sada cekamo urologa, pa opet za zg, na dogovor za biopsiju.

----------


## postoji nada

> Azoo - hipogonadotropni hipogonadizam je nasa nova dijagnoza...cudnog li cuda, ha cure  that's life, ili po Konfuciju i "kopun u guzicu je korak naprid". Sada cekamo urologa, pa opet za zg, na dogovor za biopsiju.


Romi moja,pa ajde sad reci ,ovi nasi doktori su  :Evil or Very Mad: ,pa nakon toliko godina sa dijagnozom azoo,sad ovo??,po onom sto sam prije guglala to je super i biopsija definitivno ce vam dat rezultate pozitivne ako Bog da,tako bi trebalo bit sa ovom vasom sadasnjom dijagnozom.Kod kojeg ste to doktora,i otkud su to sad otkrili,sto su napravili pa su napokon otkrili pravu dijagnozu azoo? Ma rekla sam ja tebi prije par mjeseci,ono sto ti nije uspjelo nazalost ,ali vjerovatno s razlogom da mozete uzivat u svojoj bioloskoj bebi-ama.he,he ,sretno ,pratimo te javljaj se kad stignes  :Klap:

----------


## Rominka

To smo obavljali na VV- dosla mladja generacija dr i sve su preokrenuli. No i mi smo bili odustali od nasih zbog sporosti, no sad je situacija drugacija. Pokusat cemo sa biopsijom, pa cemo biti jos malo pametniji - a ionako smo vec jako pametni  :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Stigao nam nalaz mikrodelecija! Piše: " Nisu utvrđene mikrodelecije kromosoma y", sretna sam kao Nova godina, jedva čekam da mm dođe kući!!  :Very Happy: 

Rominka nemogu vjerovati da su vam to tek sad otkrili..sretno s biopsijom! Idem malo proguglati da saznam nešto i o tojj dijagnozi  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Bravo cure :Very Happy: 
Napokon dobre vijesti!

Ja sam u potrazi za lijekovima za postupak,pa mi treba pomoć od cura iz Srbije ili nekog ko je kupovao tamo lijekove. Naime, u apoteci Igor u Beogradu su dosta jeftiniji lijekovi nego kod mene,pa sam mislila tamo kupiti,ali sam na nekim forumima čula da oni navodno ne skladište dobro lijekove i da nisu dobri, pa me interesuje vaše mišljenje.

----------


## tanjica123

sos 15 koju si terapiju dobila? to znaci da ce MICROTESE biti u novembru?hoce li biti istovremeno ili cete prvo raditi microtese pa zalediti ako se nadje materijal?

----------


## boss

aj da malo pokvarim dobro raspolozenje na azoostatistici , nakon toliko vremena mi vise nemamo dijagnozu azoospermija, sad smo ponosni vlasnici nove dijagnoze aspermia, da nije tragicno bilo bi komicno. meni je to sve sad smjesno jer nakon dve godine moleci se da nam se promjeni dijagnoza , eto sad se promjenila .
da se nasalim na svoj racun dobra stvar je u svemu sto vise necemo ici na spermiogram i davati pare da vidimo silne nule.
 :Smile:  smajli je tu zato sto me vise nista ne moze pokositi niti razocarati.

----------


## sos15

Piše mi Puregon, Cetrotide, menopur, ovitrelle, femara. Naravno, zbunjena kakva jesam nisam skontala koliko mi taćno treba čega,pa će mi sutra poslati mailom micro tese. Još ne znam hoćemo li ići odvojeno ili zajedno. Zavisi kad ću ja dobiti i kad će doći mikroskop.

----------


## postoji nada

> aj da malo pokvarim dobro raspolozenje na azoostatistici , nakon toliko vremena mi vise nemamo dijagnozu azoospermija, sad smo ponosni vlasnici nove dijagnoze aspermia, da nije tragicno bilo bi komicno. meni je to sve sad smjesno jer nakon dve godine moleci se da nam se promjeni dijagnoza , eto sad se promjenila .
> da se nasalim na svoj racun dobra stvar je u svemu sto vise necemo ici na spermiogram i davati pare da vidimo silne nule.
>  smajli je tu zato sto me vise nista ne moze pokositi niti razocarati.


Boss  :Sad: ,prestrasno,neznam sto bih rekla hocete li ipak na biopsiju ili nesto drugo imate u planu? neznam vise sto bih rekla na sve doktore i otkrivanje dijagnoza,nakon godina nadanja,planiranja,odustajanja ili stajanja na mrtvoj tocki, uzas,uzas. 
Sretno vam za dalje sto vec odlucite,borite se koliko mozete. pozz

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.,ti si nam sad najveca nada za uspjeh jel mislim da vi idete prvi u Bahceci na micro-tese,pa te rezultate jedva cekamo,pozitivan ishod od strane doktora i puno,puno plivaca kod supruga  a kod tebe mrve vrckave u busi.Napokon da se krene sa micro u Bih,nadam se da je microskop spreman za trazenje nasih skrivenih cudesa.  :Very Happy:    sretno kisss

----------


## sos15

boss  :Love: 

postoji nada, hvala ti na tako lijepim riječima. Od srca se nadam da ćemo svi doći do svojih bebica, Što se tiče mikroskopa, još nije stigao, ali sreća i "gospođa" kasni, pa se nadam da će mikroskop doći prije nje da mogu u istovremeni postupak sa mm. Iskreno, malo me strah kad pomislim da ćemo mi možda biti prvi na micro tese, osjećam se ko da će na nama naštimavati mikroskop.

----------


## aboni76

Evo da se i ja malo javim, redovno vas pratim, ali nisam nešto imala snage da  pišem...I mi smo ponovilii nalaz, ali ne u Bahceci, već u labu gdje su prošli put našli nekoliko nepokretnih...Sada su opet sve 0000...Ovaj put se nisam ni razočarala, jer se poslije onog nalaza kariograma nisam ni nadala...
Romi sretno sa biopsijom, biće kod vas spermića  :Smile: 
U dobru i zlu super za nalaz, hvala bogu da je ok...
Boss žao mi je zbog vaše nove dijagnoze, znam da te ne mogu utješiti, šta kažu doktori, koji je uzrok, ima li šanse da se popravi?
Sos nemoj da te bude strah što ste prvi, ja baš mislim da će se posebno potruditi zato šro ste prvi, i sama znaš da je prva pacijentica u Bahceciju ostala trudna iz prvog pokušaja...Ja uskoro očekujem da na njihovoj stranici ugledam da piše nešto u stilu "Prva uspješna oplodnja u BiH metodom Micro Tese"  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Loly, presretna sam zbog vas, to je divna vijest. :Very Happy:  Je li to obična biopsija, pretpostavljam da je, a onda je to još veća vijest. I još me zanima jeste li to radili privatno ili preko uputnice?

----------


## postoji nada

Potpisujem aboni76.,i ja vjerujem da ce stvarno dati sve od sebe,mislim da je to pozitivno ici medu prvim,i vjerujem da ce bit uspjeh da svi mozemo zajedno proslavit prvo sa sos15,a onda dalje tko bude isao.
Aboni76.,i tebi kazem kao sto sam i sos15.,ako je i pokazao oooo,znas kolike su bile sanse da se nade ,ma ipak je najbitnije da ih bude unutra,a onda nasoj sreci nema kraja.,bilo bi idealno da se naslo laksim putem al eto drage moje izgleda da vecina nasih muzeva mora proci isto operaciju,bilo obicnu tese ili micro.,a i kod Romi  bit ce nesto sigurno s obzirom na ovu novu dijagnozu.puse svima.Sto bih mi jedni bez drugih: * :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

E, cure moje, šta bih ja bez vas!

Meni tako naiđu dani kad sumnjam u sve to, ali me vi onda podignete. 
Mada, ja se nadam da će biti dobro, a s druge strane, sama sebe opominjem da može biti i drugačije, pa se pripremam i za to (psihički).
Nadam se da će nam se opet početi javljati samo sa dobrim vijestima, kao što su loly i troska.

----------


## Loly

> Loly, presretna sam zbog vas, to je divna vijest. Je li to obična biopsija, pretpostavljam da je, a onda je to još veća vijest. I još me zanima jeste li to radili privatno ili preko uputnice?


Draga obična biopsija je bila, dr. je nasumce uzela uzorke tkiva. Radili smo privatno u Splitu.
Sljedeći mjesec idemo u postupak sa femarom i onda menopurima  :Very Happy:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Loly* sretno  :Very Happy: 
*sos15* slažem se s aboni sigurno će se potruditi da prva microtese bude uspješna, samo se prepustite u njihove ruke!
*boss*  :Love:  
aboni, postoji nada, danijela  :Bye: 
mi u ponedjeljak idemo raditi kariotip, mislim mm ide, ja idem samo s njim!  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Loly, bravo za rezultate TESE i držim  :fige:  za dalje! Javljaj nam!

Troska, čestitam! Hrabro naprijed, a ja ću te s guštom staviti na listu naših trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## postoji nada

Drage moje  :Heart: 
Cekam da produ jos 2,5 tj.da saznam za nalaz microdelecije y kromosoma (kako nam je teta doktorica rekla nalaz ce biti 12.11.),nemastam nista dok nevidim postoji li sansa za nase cudo. Glava me danas bas boli i pms lovi ,ma bljak sve.Izlazim iz stana slucajno otvorim kasic,ocekujuc racune kad ono  :Shock:  plava koverta KBC-zagreb.
Sok,sok kako to nije mi jasno,drhtim i krenem prema autu da odem do trgovine ,ali se brzo predomislim i vratim ponovo u stan,jel neznam sta me ceka unutra.
Sjedim i drhtim ,to nemogu opisat,gledam minutu u kovertu i mislim ovo je odlucujuca koverta za nase daljnje borbe.,kazem Boze molim te ako nemamo sansu nikakvu za nase biolosko dijete molim te da nalaz nebude uredu jer tad zatvaramo ovu stranicu tako smo odlucili jel 9.godina zivimo sa ovom boli i dosta mi je ,zelim zivjet normalnije.Suze vec samo sto nisu krenule otvaram jedva ,drhtim i dalje i dok sam vadila nalaz vidjela sam da tu pise svasta,tj.da je cijela stranica ispisana.OK. glavu gore i kazem to je to.udahnula sam i krecem ,da pise svasta,cijela stranica objasnjena ali cure moje u sredini pise: REZULTAT:
NISU UTVRĐENE MIKRODELECIJE KROMOSOMA Y . ajme meni ,ajme suze pljuste,placem pol sata negasim se,nemogu vjerovat ipak imamo 1% sanse ipak sad mozemo ici na micro-tese jel mozda ,mozda se ipak nasa srecica krije unutra. Ovaj dan je najljepsi postao za mene,najsretniji ,jel u ovih 9.5 godina sve je bilo uvjek nista ili 0000, a sad napokon jedan pozitivan rezultat.Oprostite mi za dugi post, zaista sam iskreno svama morala podjelit ovu srecu i sve kako sam danas dozivjela.
Ljubi vas puno vasa (za koju od danas ipak bar mrvu) postoji nada  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Moram poskočiti za ovakav nalaz! Baš mi je drago! Sad proslavite, pa na pripreme za micro tese. Ko zna, možda ćemo i zajedno!

Sjećam se kako mi je bilo kad sam iščeivala nalaz (meni je prvo trebao stići mail-om), bila sam na poslu i u  momentu kad sam vidjela da je stigao mail iz Konzilijuma, ulazi mi šefica i počinje sa ispitivanjem, a ja ne mogu razmišljati. Jedva sam čekala da izađe da pogledam rezultat. I onda navala suza zbog urednog nalaza.

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti sos15 od srca  :Love:  ,samo da vam kazem da ste vi jedine koje ste saznale prve,cak niti suprugu nisam rekla , na poslovnom putu je tj.dana tak da cekam vecer kad je sam da mu kazem ,a vi ste imale tu cast da svama prvo podjelim.Nadam se da cemo uspjeti bolje i ranije organizirat se za micro-tese da nece proc pola godine, s obzirom na njegov posao,terene i poslovna putovanja. A do tad drzim :fige:  da cim prije stigne u Bahceci mikroskop da idemo pokusat naci svoju srecu tamo. Ljubim sve

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Klap:  , supeer, sada po bebača u Sarajevo  :Wink: ..Daj bože da nam uvijek budu ovako lijepe novosti na forumu...

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala,hvala aboni76, ova jesen nam je ovdje na forumu i nasoj temi dosta dobrih vijesti donijela samo nek se nastavi tako. Jedva cekam da svi krenu sto prije na biopsiju ili micro.,tko kako moze i hoce i da cujemo najljepse moguce vijesti da ima kod nasih azoo.muzica ipak nesto unutra ,daj Boze ,da nastavimo slaviti i u iducoj godini :Klap:  ljubim vas

----------


## Loly

*Draga postoji nada* i nama nisu utvrđene microdelecije, a FSH je ogroman, ipak su nam biopsijom nešto našli, tako da stvarno postoji nada.
 Želim vam ogromnu sreću u vašoj borbi za malim čudom  :Love:

----------


## alma_itd

Draga *postoji nada* suze su mi krenule dok sam citala tvoj post. Molim Boga da vam Micro Tese bude uspjesno i da ostvaris trudnocu. :Klap:

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam drage moje od srca, znam da su vase zelje iskrene, samo vi koje ste istu bol prosle nas razumijete ,da nema vas davno bih vec odustala od svega,zato sam neizmjerno zahvalna svima koji se jave,dijele svoj trnovit put do svoje srece snama, a nas tako ohrabruju i daju snagu za dalje. Kod nas je visok fsh,ostalo sve ok pa evo sve je za dalje u Bozjim rukama.Drage moje ljubi vas vasa postoji nada   :Shy kiss:

----------


## tuzna sestrica

Drage moje nova sam na forumu.
probleme sa kojima se vi susrecete imaju moja sekica i njen mm.
Kod nje sve OK-81 godis, on Azzo 81 god. Radio spermogram -0, punkcija( ubod samo na jedno mijesto )-0.
Sada su pisali u Sloveniju da idu na razgovor za dalje na biopsiju valjda.
Njegov FSH je 20
Znam da se ne radi o meni ali u pitanju je bice sa kojim sam najbliskija u zivotu i ovo sto se njoj dogadja i meni lomi srce na 1000 dijelova.
Molim iskustva sa biopsijama s obzirom na ovaj FSH
Doktor-urolog koji je radio punkciju nista previse nije objasnjavao. Da li je trebao bocnuti na vise mijesta i sl
Svaki savjet nam je dobro dosao
vidim da Loly ima dobre vijesti i ona me je i inspirisala da se javim

----------


## sos15

tuzna sestrice,

ta dijagnoza je teška, i sestri trebaš biti podrška maksimalno. Sve zavisi od toga odakle su oni i koliko su u mogućnosti da se izlažu trošku. Najbitnije je da odrade biopsiju u nekoj od klinika gdje postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja materijala. To ti posebno naglašavam jer se u BiH to većinom ne može,pa da ne bude da su otišli na dijagnostičku biopsiju i onda ako nešto nađu  da to bace. 
Drugo, nije isto micro tese i tese. A micro tese se radi zasad u Belgiji, Turskoj i Grčkoj (koliko ja znam). Nadamo se da će od sljedećeg mjeseca početi i u Sarajevu. Istina i skuplja je, ali je manje invazivna. 
U Hrvatskoj čini mi se možete odraditi i preko Fonda, ali o tome će ti više cure iz Hr. Što se tiče punkcije kod mm je više puta doktor bockao i to na oba testisa,ali nije ništa našao.To je sreća da se nađe, ali ajde znaj gdje da se ubode. To se radi nasumično.
Sretno

----------


## sos15

Cure, ja sam od sinoć u šoku. Neki me vrag natjerao da na you tube pronađem snimak micro tese. To je strašno! Nadam se da mm, a ni vaši to nisu gledali i da neće. Ja sam ostala zaprepaštena šta im rade s testisima i ne mogu vjerovati da nakon toga to može opet funkcionisati. 
Ma, otkako sam to pogledala razmišljam  griješim li što muža na to navodim.

----------


## Loly

Draga *tužna sestrice*  evo već si čitala da su mm našli spermije. Kod njega je sve ok, osim FSH koji mu je preko 30. Radili su mu biopsiju, našli su i materijal zamrzli. Evo prošli je 15 dana od operacije, konci su otpali, a on je ko novi, kaže ako bude potrebno, išao bi opet. Draga budi uz sestru, lipo od tebe što si joj potpora, ako te bilo što zanima, samo pitaj

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna sestrice , ucinila si divnu stvar vec za svoju seku sto si se ukljucili u ovaj nas forum,tu ces toliko informacija i iskustva naci, ali ti seka i njen muz sami moraju odluciti sto dalje,dakako sve ovisi i o financijama.
Sto se  tice doktora vjerovatno im nisu dali neku nadu,vec odmah u glavu kako oni to znaju kad je u pitanju azoo,odmah odustaju,rijetki su oni koji se potrude da se obave svi nalazi i pretrage. U svakom slucaju uzmi si vremena procitaj cijelu azoo statistiku,ima najvise informacija i pozitivnog iskustva. A sekin muz bi trebao prvo napraviti genetske pretrage da se vidi dali je u pitanju genetika  a onda moze dalje ici na biopsiju,to  su ti (kariogram i mikrodelecije y kromosoma) procitaj sve i pomozi im ili ih uputi na ovaj forum. Ipak  postoji nada ako nije velik genetski problem.Sretno i velik ti pozdrav :Smile: 

Sos15.joj draga moja i ja sam isto prije 6.mj.pa sam prvi put morala prekinuti i drugi a treci put sam par put okrenula glavu ali ipak odgledala do kraja.Mene tjesi to sto cujemo ovdje da su se muzevi jako brzo oporavili i nisu imali nikakvih posljedica poslje.Ja sam svojem rekla da se bojim da je to velika i gadna operacija.,a on je rekao ma neka me cijelog rezu dolje gdje god samo da ih nacu bar nekoliko.,inace jako podnosi fizicku bol,nevjerovatno valjda zbog visokog fsh,tak mu ja kazem kad je zivcan i izdrzljiv na ogromnu bol,i nevjerovatno niceg se neboji.,pa ga zezam to je od zbog tvog ogromnog hormona(cisto samo zezancija).Ali psihicku bol pogotovo ovo kad smo saznali za azoo to ga je bilo doslovce ubilo tu je slab.U svakom slucaju ako Bog da zdravlja mi idemo samo jos trebamo sve izorganizirat pa kad bi uspjelo do kraja godine bilo bi idealno ali ak ne pocetkom sljedece.Sos15,nebrini bit ce dobro kako ide ona nasa DAT CE NAM BOG .,i bit ce sve dobro. :Smile:

----------


## tuzna sestrica

Drage moje puno hvala na podrsci i odgovorima
Naravno da cu biti podrska svojoj seki i znam dacu jednog dana biti tetka  :Smile: 
 Hvala bogu imaju sredstva da mogu na lijuecenja i sve postupke koji su potrebni.
Zasada su pisali u MKaribor pa cekaju odgovor. Mi smo iz BiH. Cula sam za ovu kliniku u Sarajevu pa ispitujemo opcije
Doktori koji su ih primili u BIH nista nisu savjetovali posebno tako dazato idu dalje i bolje je sto prije
Loly ti si nam pokazatelj da postoje nade i mogucnosti. Pogotovo sto je ovo bio jedan spermogram i jedna punkcija na jednomk mjestu.
U Maribor ce zasada ici jer se tamo vrsi i zamrzavanje.
Koliko vidim ima jos nalaza za odraditi
Kod njega je kao sto sam rekla zasada jedino taj FSH  hormon 20

Puno srece za sve vas koje se borite i znam dacete uspjeti u svom cilju <3

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Postoji nada* bravo za nalaz  :Very Happy:  kod nas isto nisu utvrđene mikrodelecije, sutra ide na analizu kariotipa!

*Tužna sestrice* sos15 i postoji nada su ti sve rekle, budi uz seku, pokaži joj ovaj forum, nek dođe i ona, ja sam stvarno sretna što sam našla ovu temu, jer sve što znam o azoo, saznala sam od ovih dragih suborki i suboraca! Sretno!

----------


## postoji nada

U dobru i zlu  :Love:  i drzim  :fige:  da i kariogram bude uredu ,a onda sretno u potrazi za plivacima 
 svima  :Bye:

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada,

izdržljivost na bol me je iznenadila pri punkciji, ne znam je li to zbog visokog fsh,ali on je to prošao kao da je izvadio krv iz prsta. S druge strane, to da se ne boji, nije ni približno istini.On je zaista preplašen.  :scared:  Baš zato se nadam da neće ovo pogledati. 
Baš to veče kad sam to odgledala on me pita znam li ima li još kandidata za micro tese u Sarajevu ili je on pokusni kunić?
Onda sam ga ja malo zezala kako će na njemu naštimavati mikroskop. Šta ću kad imam grub smisao za humor. :Ups: 
Ja se tim šalama, zapravo, borim sa strahom koji osjetim bg svega ovoga.

----------


## postoji nada

Joj sos15,neznam sto bih ti rekla,hrabri ga koliko mozes.Ma najbitnije je da je on odlucan u tome.Ja kad sam svojem gosponu rekla za biopsiju i micro-tese,ispricala sam ukratko o cemu se radi,i odmah se ogradila i rekla mu da nije to samo tako jednostavna operacija i nedaj Boze da nesto krene po zlu da zelim da je on odlucan u tome,a ne da si ja cijeli zivot nemogu oprostiti,cesto dok pricamo o tome podsjetim ga i opet pitam ,jesi siguran da to zelis o obzirom na veliku i tesku operaciju,na sto on kaze definitivno da ,bitno mu je da ima i 1% sanse da se nesto nade,i kaze ma idem na sve sto treba,nista se nebojim i nije teze vec zivjet sa ovom spoznajom da nemogu imati svoje a dijete a mozda ipak mozemo ako neprodemo ovo.,tak da je on odlucan u tome i zeli kaze sto prije. I on je punkciju prosao kao bas vadenje krvi kaze to je nist.Dzite se i pricaj sa muzicem jel siguran dali zeli to proci.Sretno draga :Love:

----------


## tuzna sestrica

Drage moje,

koliko se ceka otprilike  prvi odgovor iz Maribora za konsultacije tj prvi razgovor sa njima kada im se posalje mail. I za koliko otprilike zakazu da se dodje kod njih

----------


## boss

vratila nam se sperma , kako je nestala tako se i vratila sad u petak idemo na spermiogram ko ce ga znati mozda koji i ispliva.
citam ovu vasu zezanciju na bol i fsh, mogu vam reci da mozda i ima tu necega moj nije kukavica al je njemu punkcija bila ekstremno bolna a on ima nizak fsh, jos ce na kraju ispasti iz te zezancije da visina fsh stvarno utice na jacinu bola kod punkcije. 
nego mi imamo spermu mi imamo spermu i mozemo ici na spermiogram tralalalalala.

----------


## sos15

:Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-

Super! Mogu misliti kako ste sretni!
Još da ispliva koji i vani i super.

----------


## boss

ma da se samo mi rjesimo leukocita bilo bi mi lakse, ma mi smo na konju ako budemo dobili ovaj put samo azoospermia na nalazu, vratio se volumen ejakulata jos da se rjesimo leukocita i mi prezadovoljni.

----------


## postoji nada

Boss super ,bravo :Very Happy: , vjerujem da zelite bar da pise azospermija,jel  gori od nje je samo aspermija,pa te potpuno razumijem ,ma bit ce ok ,mora  :Yes:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Boss super  :Very Happy: 
Cure iz HR. koliko ste čekali nalaz od analize kariotipa s Rebra?

----------


## ivica_k

jako dugo, neka 3 i pol mjeseca

----------


## Rominka

> Boss super 
> Cure iz HR. koliko ste čekali nalaz od analize kariotipa s Rebra?


Niti tri tjedna. Nazovi, mozda se zagubilo...nas zadnji nalaz su slali dva puta upravo jer se zagubio.

----------


## Rominka

Boss bravo!!!!! 
Nado nasa, veliki pozdrav ti saljem i samo hrabro!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

mm je tek danas vadio krv za kariotip, pitam zato što mu je profesor rekao 1,5mj, a sestra 2-2,5mj..nadam se da će brzo...

----------


## postoji nada

U dobru i zlu ,mi smo cekali mjesec dana ,ali smo ga radili 2005 god.Nadam se da necete tak dugo cekat,jel koma je to iscekivanje rezultata.Pozdrav

Romi moja ,ma joj ovaj moj se toliko poceo nadat da ima nest unutra ,da neznam sta ce bit ak nebude :Nope: , a ja nekako sad se bojim da se previse nerazocaramo,mada sam ga upozorila da je to i dalje velik upitnik i minimalan postotak da nest ima.,a rekao je i sam vec smo se toliko razocarali da se znamo nosit stim ,a valjda nece bit potrebe za tim (o daj Boze).
Poslala sam mail u Bahceci jos u Petak da pitam za doktora Emre i jos par upita,ali nema odgovora jos.Romi tko je glavni kod nas tu gdje cete vi na biopsiju? pozdrav i 
 :Kiss:  

Tuzna jel nema jos nista kod vas,falis nam , ti si nasa uzdanica ,zacetnica ove teme nezaboravi nam se javit kad stignes,imas volje ili imas nest snama podjelit.Hocete vi u Bahceci na micro?   :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

drage moje, evo mene sa novim nedoumicama. Danas smo dobili nalaze hormona i zamislite. Fsh kod mm 1,00! Je li moguće da je tako naglo pao sa 20,8 :Confused:  Je li to dobar ili loš znak? Testosteron se povećao i došao u normalu, ali je LSH pao ispod normale. Kako ovo objasniti. Potpuno sam zbunjena. Ne znam da li da se radujem ili plačem. Da li je dobro da mm nastavi sa pregnylom nakon ovolikog pada fsh?

----------


## sos15

Tužna sestrice, ne znam ti odgovoriti na pitanje vezano za Maribor. Najbolje je da pitaš ne temi potpomognuta u Sloveniji.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.,ovo je stvarno sokantno ,tko vam je dao pregnylom ,najbolje da nazoves i da se raspitas,jel ako je pao sa 20, na 1 fsh,nesto tu meni nestima,to je previse,neznam daj svakako pitaj doktora koji vam je to preporucio da znate sto dalje.Sretno,nadam se da ce bit dobro sve. pusa

----------


## sos15

> Sos15.,ovo je stvarno sokantno ,tko vam je dao pregnylom ,najbolje da nazoves i da se raspitas,jel ako je pao sa 20, na 1 fsh,nesto tu meni nestima,to je previse,neznam daj svakako pitaj doktora koji vam je to preporucio da znate sto dalje.Sretno,nadam se da ce bit dobro sve. pusa


Pregnyl mu je prepisao dr u Bahceci, prima već tri mjeseca jednom sedmično. Nisam čula da je kod nekoga tako drastično pao ni od ovih injekcija. Istina, mm već tri mjeseca jede smokve u maslinovom ulju. One su za snižavanje fsh, ali ovo mi je previše. Danas ću zvati Bahceci da vidim šta dalje.
Skroz sam sluđena.

----------


## tuzna

> ...... Tuzna jel nema jos nista kod vas,falis nam , ti si nasa uzdanica ,zacetnica ove teme nezaboravi nam se javit kad stignes,imas volje ili imas nest snama podjelit.Hocete vi u Bahceci na micro?


ev mene   :Bye: 

citam ja vas,ne brinite se  :Kiss:  svaki dan virnem,al nemam nista,al bas nista da vam pisem.
pisala sam vec,mm je pio Tesicevu terapiju i sad ovih dana mozda cak i zvarsava(poklonili nam pola terapije, evo muz je pio preko 2 mjeeseca,toliko smo imali)
i bas si ovih dana mislim da li da idemo na konsultacije,pa da nam mozda daju i neku terapiju,ako se uzme u obzir da mm ima normalne bas sve spolne hormone?
ili da ne idemo bez veze i cekamo da dr Emre dode,pa da upadnemo odmah na micro?
meni je draza ova varijanta da nam daju neku terapiju,al nisam sigurna da li bi nam je dali...ajmo, cure koje su bile na konsultacijama ,pomozite mi!
sta za prve konsultacije treba? hoce li mene neko pregledati ili da kazem da samo kazu sta muzu treba,bez da mene iko ista gleda(ne vidim potrebu sad)?
koji bi nalazi mm trebali biti svjezi?mozda i moji neki?(tipa,spolni hormoni, stitna, ili papa?)

svaki dan odgadam da o tome mislim, sva sam se dala na planiranje Nove godine,pa tek onda planiranje toga,i nekako me i usreci(na neki uzasan nacin) i kad procitam da dr Emre jos nije dosao. :Ups:

----------


## sos15

Tužna, ja sam bila već tri puta u Bahceci, popeću im se na glavu.
Što se tiče nalaza, trebate ponijeti sve nalaze što imate, bez obzira koliko su stari. Mi smo odnijeli sve svježe nalaze jer smo se uoči toga  pripremali za Prag.
Najbolje je da odradiš papa da bude svjež, hormone štitne i spolne. Što se tiče tm obavezno nek uradi spolne hormone i spermokulturu, i sve one antiHiv, sifilis, hepatitis i ostale, da ne plaćate tamo bez razloga.
Tebe će ponuditi da odradiš UZV i pregled, ali nije obavezan. Po želji.
Možda bi bilo dobro otići na konsultacije prije nego što dr. Emre dođe jer navodno već ima dosta prijavljenih za micro tese, pa da ne bi morali čekati naredni dolazak dr. Emra.
Konsultacije su besplatne, jedino spermiogram plaćate 100 KM.
Ako su vam hormoni dobri, sumnjam da ćete dobiti neku terapiju, možda prije neki vitamnski preparat, ali ja ne vjerujem u efekte istih.

----------


## sos15

Zvala sam u Sarajevo i kažu da su kontaktirali dr Emrea i da je ovaj rekao da je to dobar znak, da je reagovao na terapiju. Nadajmo se da je tako. Moja dr endokrinolog mi je rekla da ponovimo rezultat, ne vjeruje da je to moguće.

----------


## anaši1507

> Zvala sam u Sarajevo i kažu da su kontaktirali dr Emrea i da je ovaj rekao da je to dobar znak, da je reagovao na terapiju. Nadajmo se da je tako. Moja dr endokrinolog mi je rekla da ponovimo rezultat, ne vjeruje da je to moguće.


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  stvarno mi je drago zbog vas

----------


## sos15

Joj, anasi1507,

Hvala,ali meni je to sve toliko čudno da ne mogu vjerovati da je to dobar znak. Navodno ove sedmice stiže mikroskop i onda počinju sa micro tese.

----------


## sos15

Cure, je li slao iko preko granice lijekove busom? Ja sam planirala a mi drugarica pošalje iz Beograda busom jer je jeftinije,ali ne znam hoće li biti problema na granici.

----------


## New Girl

Pozdrav svima, mi isto čekamo dr.Emrea i micro tese, nadam se da će stvarno doći u 11.mjesecu. Sretno svima!

----------


## postoji nada

Super draga ,ako to kaze ovaj veliki strucnjak dr.Emre,onda se nemoj bojati vec slavi i neboj se  :Klap:  

Meni nisu jos nista odgovorili od petka kako sam im mail poslala,izmedu ostalog pitala sam dali je stigao mikroskop i dali uskoro dolazi dok.Emre,ali nista od odgovora jos,mail sam ponovo poslala jutros i opet nista,pa sam malo ljuta,sve se nekako odugovlaci,kod nas pogotovo vidi se po godinama staza sa azoo-9.5god.,sad kad imamo volje za cim prije opet cekanje,vec bi ja zvala da znam da je doktor tamo,al sobzirom da se to jos uvjek nezna,neznam ni sta da mislim vise o svemu tome.  :neznam:

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče odgovora na mailove, jako su spori. Ja sam tim razočarana, ali ako ih trebam nazovem ih i to je to. Kad ne može drugačije i to je dobro.
Iskreno, kad vidim dugogodišnje borce, poput tebe i tužne, sramota me što sam ovoliko nestrpljiva ali meni je i ova godina koliko se borimo sa azoo kao deset. Nadam se da nas neće iznevjeriti i da će stvarno doći u novembru jer svi polažemo nadu u njih. Nekad me uhvati strah da nas zavlače, ali onda s druge strane kontam da im se ne isplati prevariti tolike ljude.
Ja sam već sve pripremila za put u Sarajevo, pidžame, spavaćice, veš, peškiri, sve je već oprano i popeglano. Samo čeka da ubacim u kofer i krenem. Toliko o mom strpljenju. Slobodno recite da sam luda. :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

New girl, na žalost, dobrodošla. Jeste li vi već bili na konsultacijama? Kakvi su utisci?

----------


## New Girl

Hvala ti sos, jesmo, bili smo na konzultacijama u 8.mjesecu, doktor nam je reko da oboje napravimo kariotip pa smo to odradili kod njih i nalazi su ok, mm je isto na Pregnylu do postupka. U početku mi je sve izgledalo super, ali sad mi se čini da nas malo zavlače s dolaskom doktora, rekli su 9, pa 10 a sad 11. mjesec, počinjem se pitati da li doktor Emre postoji??? Ma šalim se  :Smile: , ali stvarno je li on do sada dolazio?

----------


## postoji nada

He,he :Laughing:  ,ma nisi luda ,samo si rodena-spremna, bravo za tebe, mislim da vi definitivno idete prvi jel ste vec i bili par puta kod njih ,pa neka ste spremni :Yes: 

Nadam se da im nije u cilju zavlacit nas,smatram da bi se to brzo proculo sto nebi bilo dobro za kliniku ako su rekli da ce bit ,znaci onda i mora,a i toliko nas ima koji smo im pisali za micro-tese,sto ce po meni najvise posla imat sa ovom operacijom,jel realno gledano oni su nam sad tu najbllizi i zasto bi isli za Istanbul i mucili se sa jezikom,tak da mislim da im je u cilju da se ta operacija cim prije pocme,pa ce i brzo stec populaciju za kliniku.Nadam se.To ce bit jedna od boljih vijesti kad cujemo da je stigao dok.Emre,mikroskop i da  mozemo za Sarajevo.
svima drage moje :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

> Cure, je li slao iko preko granice lijekove busom? Ja sam planirala a mi drugarica pošalje iz Beograda busom jer je jeftinije,ali ne znam hoće li biti problema na granici.


ev,javljam se ja.meni su cure slale iz Zg tako lijekove i ja njima.
nije bilo problema ako ide busom, jer to vozac nigdje ne prikazuje,dakle,on to stavi kod sebe u kabinu i na granici nikom z ato ne govori.zato njemu das novce,kao naknadu za uslugu  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

New girl,

postoji doktor, našla sam i sliku na net-u da se uvjerim  :Laughing: !
U Sarajevo još nije dolazio, nema ni potrebe dok ne dođe mikroskop. Ja se, kao i *postoji nada* i dalje nadam da bi i mikroskop i dr Emre trebali doći, jer ako nas prevare, to bi se odrazilo na njihovo poslovanje sigurno, i to nepovoljno.  Čekam na taj mikroskop ko na sunce, kasni mi već 10 dana kao da i "ona" čeka da dođe mikroskop,pa da možemo u uporedi postupak. 

Tužna hvala na info. Naću ja vozača i sve dogovoriti s njim prije nego što nam pošalju.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.kasni 10.dana??? draga da to nije neki skriveni plivac odplivao?? tko zna,cuda su moguca ,vidis vas fsh.na kraju doktor vam je potvrdio da je to dobro.,da ti cekas jos koji dan pa testic tko zna :Smile: 
 Tuzna nasa kad se javi,onda uvjek  ima korisnu informaciju :Yes: 
 Romi  :Love:  ,sve ostale suborke :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

sto ce nam nalazi  antiHiv, sifilis, hepatitis? mm je to nekad radio,al ja mislim da ih vise nemam... to mora biti za konsultacije?

----------


## sos15

> sto ce nam nalazi  antiHiv, sifilis, hepatitis? mm je to nekad radio,al ja mislim da ih vise nemam... to mora biti za konsultacije?


Ne vjerujem da će ih tražti odmah na konsultacijama, ali mislim da je bolje da ih odradiš kod državnog da ne plaćaš, nego da čekaš pred micro tese, pa da moraš odraditi kod njih. Pretpostavljam da ne bi mogli na micro tese bez toga. Znam da su za Prag obavezni. I ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. Mi smo sve ljetos odradili i zato mi je, između ostalog, bitno da to bude do kraja godine, da ne moramo ponovo raditi sve te nalaze. Znam još da za žene prije postupka traže Rubela igg nalaz.

Postoji nada, sumnjam da bi to blo moguće. Nema ni deset dana kako je spermiogram pokazao sve 000. To sam se ja stisnula i ne dam da procuri dok ne dođe mikroskop. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sos15

Ne znam baš tačno zbog čega traže sve te nalaze, ali mi smo to  pokazali doktoru u Sarajevu i on je rekao da imamo sve nalaze prikupljene, a znam da je i drugim curama pred postupak tražio sve te nalaze. Možda je bolje sve pripremiti.

----------


## postoji nada

Curke moje evo docekala ja mail iz Bahceci Sarajevo ,evo kopiram!!!!

Postovana!
Nas urolog dr.Emre Bakircioglu ce biti u Sarajevu uskoro da bi pregledao pacijente
i nakon toga obavio micro-tese operacije.Mi cemo vas obavijestiti o njegovom dolasku.
On je vidio vas mail  i moci ce reci nesto vise o micro-tese postupku,kada pregleda 
pacijente ovdje u Sarajevu.
Lijep pozdrav!

Nadam se da je to uskoro,samo neznam dali ce on odmah radit operacije ili ce opet
doci odredenog datuma kad opet skupi pacijente.Napokon neka konkretna informacija,
bez datuma al evo ipak nadajmo se da je to ovaj mjesec.  
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

> Curke moje evo docekala ja mail iz Bahceci Sarajevo ,evo kopiram!!!!
> 
> Postovana!
> Nas urolog dr.Emre Bakircioglu ce biti u Sarajevu uskoro da bi pregledao pacijente
> i nakon toga obavio micro-tese operacije.Mi cemo vas obavijestiti o njegovom dolasku.
> On je vidio vas mail  i moci ce reci nesto vise o micro-tese postupku,kada pregleda 
> pacijente ovdje u Sarajevu.
> Lijep pozdrav!
> 
> ...


Super, jesu mali sporiji po pitanju odgovora na mail, ali bar odgovore. Meni su rekli da će raditi micro tese odmah. MM već i odsustvo s posla najavio. Mi smo odlučili da to bude u prvoj polovini novembra i ima da dođe inače će  :oklagija:  raditi. Ne mogu se ja još dugo stiskati da ne dođe "gospođa". :Grin:

----------


## tuzna

ja sam si kao zamislila da mi i  ne bi radili micro odmah...vise sam od svega  :gaah: 

nekako si se sve nadam da bi otisli na konsultacije, vidjeli da li nam slucajno preporučuju neku terapiju,pa dok mm to sve ispije,vjerojatno bi ipak cekali naredni dolazak dr Emrea (mozda,ako on to radi, da ga ovaj put samo pogleda?)
u međuvremenu bi prikupili sve potrebne nalaze(tipa ove sto ste naveli, jer te koje smo radili nemam,a i vec bi bili stari-makar neka utjeha,uzas bi bio da sam originale dala,a mogu mi posluziti sad) i spremali se za posljednji udarac  :Sad:

----------


## postoji nada

Joj kako sam bila sretna kad sam vidjela mail.,napokon ,samo da dode u ovom mjesecu doktor.Mi idemo ako Bog dragi da na konzultacije kad nam jave da ce bit doktor tamo,a onda cemo dalje dogovarat dali nam treba neka terapija ili samo dogovorit datum za micro.Molila bih curke,Florijan i svi koji su bili  da se jave koliko treba love za pocetak,put ,hormoni i ultrazvuk sto sve treba platit,koliko ste potrosili otprilike ,nebih da fali za nesto a i bas da nosim previse i to mi se nesvida.Dragi moji pozdrav vam svima :Bye:

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav, 
postoji nada, što se tiče novaca koji smo mi potrošili bila je to cijena goriva točnije puta od ZG do SA i cijena čevapa na Baščaršiji  :Smile: , pošto smo se vračali isti dan, u klinici sam ja radio SG i hormone a cijene se točno sada ne siječam ima negdje u prijašnjim postovima konzultacije kod dr. Envera se ne naplačuju.

Pozdrav

----------


## New Girl

Evo kopiram cijene koje su meni poslali mailom:

- Analiza kromosoma (kariotip) : 250,00 KM
- Anti HCV, Anti HIV 1-2, HBsAg : 150,00 KM (zajedno)
- FSH : 50,00 KM
- Testosteron : 50,00 KM
- CBC : 24,00 KM
- PT : 20,00 KM
- APTT : 20,00 KM

SG je 100 KM, ultrazvuk 100 KM.

----------


## tuzna

> Što se tiče cijena u Sarajevu: SG 100KM, FSH 50KM, LH 50KM, prolaktin 54KM, testosteron 50KM


ev,nadjoh ja stari post Florjana  :Wink:    i meni je trebala ova info  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Mi smo prvi put platili 200 KM (100 KM spermiogram i 100 KM ultrazvuk). Platiti možeš i karticom, ako ti je lakše. Drugi put smo platili za spermiogram  i još sam radila nalaz Rubela igg i to me je koštalo 58 KM. Lijekove možeš kupiti kod njih, a ne moraš, po želji. Sve nalaze možeš raditi i kod kuće, pa im poslati. Samo u postupku  se još dodatno plaćaju neki laboratorijski nalazi i to za oboje izađe oko 750 KM, ali to je naknadno.

----------


## sos15

Najbolje je odraditi kod državnog te spolne hormone i ponijeti ih u Sarajevo, šteta je toliko plaćati kad možeš besplatno.

----------


## tuzna

cure iz BiH, je li vam na uputnici pise bas Rubella igg? ja imam neku uputnicu na kojoj samo imam IgG, IgA i I gM...

----------


## sos15

meni je baš pisalo rubella igg, ali ako si dobila i za igm, super. Odradi obe. Za Iga nisam čula.

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam puno za informacije.,super znaci sve moze.Uglavom treba spermiogram,hormoni,pregled ,ultrazvuk ,ok.,a cevape he,he nesmijemo zaobici na Bascarsiji :njam: 
E jos jedna informacija ak moze.Koliko sam proucila klinika nije u Sarajevu ,vec Hadžici mjesto,pa vas molim za info ,ako dolazimo autom icemo iz ZG,dali je to prije Sarajeva ,uz ili poslje,nisam bas skuzila?? Hvala i da svi stignemo do svog cilja u Bahceciju. :Wink:

----------


## aboni76

> Najbolje je odraditi kod državnog te spolne hormone i ponijeti ih u Sarajevo, šteta je toliko plaćati kad možeš besplatno.


Slažem se sa Sos, i mi smo imali nalaze iz državne i nisu nam rekli da ih trebamo ponavljati kod njih...

Tužna, mi nismo imali nalaze antiHiv, sifilis, hepatitis, niti su nam tražili na konsultacijama, mislim da će to trebati za Micro Tese, za konsultacije ti ne trebaju...

Postoji nada, Hadžići su prije Sarajeva kada dolaziš iz ZG, namaš ni potrebe ulaziti u Sarajevo...

Pozdrav svima

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala aboni76,ovo nas je bas mucilo,imamo navigaciju i kupit cemo kartu BiH,ali sad znamo na kojoj je strani,odnosno da je prije ulaska u Sarajevo. 
Cure ,zene,Florijan hvala vam divni ste ,svaka informacija nam dobro dode :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

ja kad se pocnem javljati,ne znam stati  :Wink: 
nego, je li nam trebaju svjezi hormoni oboma? naime,ja kontam da uradi samo mm jer ce njemu trebati za konsultacije radi eventualne terapije(za koju molim Boga svaki dan).

ja sam mislila mozda ponoviti hormone stitne radi sebe, a spolne bih uradila nekad pred postupak,ako ikad dodjemo do njega.
znaci,pred konsultacije sam mislila da mm samo ponovi spolne hormone(treba li hormone stitne,ima neke stare 3-4 godine) i tamo ce raditi spermiogram(ako svatih dobro,oni insistiraju da se kod njih odradi spermigram bez obzira koliko star nalaz spermiograma pacijent ima?)

jos jedno pitanje,koliko dugo se ceka na konsultacije? par dana od dana kad se nazove?

----------


## aboni76

Tuzna ja nisam imala ništa od nalaza, stari su mi nekoliko godina, pa ih nisam ponijela, doktor mi je rekao da sam trebala, tako da, ako imaš nekih svojih starih nalaza, obavezno ih ponesi..MM je imao svježe nalaze spolnih hormona i štitne (i ništa drugo), a dobro si shvatila, mora tamo ponoviti spermogram, ne priznaju druge. Mi smo išli odmah na početku na konsultacije, i nismo dugo čekali, ne sjećam se sada koliko tačno,ne znam kakva je sada situacija, to će ti bolje reći neko ko je išao u zadnje vrijeme...

----------


## sos15

Bitno je da muževi nalazi budu svježi jer on na osnovu toga može dati terapiju. U suprotnom će morati ili tamo raditi ili kad odradi javljati u Sarajevo,pa onda se opet odugovlači. Nek uradi i hormone štitne, radi sebe. MM je na moj inicijativu odradio i tako smo saznali da je tsh visok. Već je to i sredio dok smo čekali na micro tese. Ti možeš i sačekati za svoje nalaze, ja sam ih imala spremne jer smo već imali termin za Prag, inače ih ni ja ne bi spremila.
U svakom slučaju ponesite sve vaše nalaze, čak i koje se ne odnose na ovo, npr. od operacije slijepog crijeva, čira, kamenja u buberegu itd. Sve to hoće da pogledaju. NIje bitno koliko su stari.

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče čekanja mislim da možeš dobiti termin u roku od 7 dana. Ja nisam čekala duže.

----------


## ji45

> *Troska* predivno, čestitam od srca!
> Evo još malo lijepih vijesti - mm jučer radili biopsiju testisa, uzeli uzorak tkiva na 14 mjesta i na 6 pronađeni spermiji 
> Jedan uzorak poslali na citologiju, a 5 zamrznuli, s obzirom na visoki FSH mm, ovo je super 
> Cure ako vas bilo što zanima, pitajte!
> Sretno svima!


Pozdrav! Nisam baš aktivna na forumu, ali Vas često čitam. Misleći da ih je malo sa ovim Vašim, a i mojim problemom, nisam ni imala o čemu pisati. Mi imamo sličan problem kao i Vi, pa bih molila par uputa. Nas isto uskoro čeka biopsija testisa, pa me zanima što je potrebno prije nje napraviti, bar po pitanju mene kao žene i koliko ranije je potrebno zakazati nekakve konzultacije kod dr. P ili dr.Š u Cita. Ukoliko imate nekakve korisne savjete, dobro bi mi došli. Puno sreće i zahvaljujem!!!

----------


## tuzna

dakle,konačno, odlucila ovako: mm će raditi spolne hormone (FSH,LH , prolaktin i testosteron ovih dana) 
kad to uradi, onda ću zvati kliniku z akonsultacije(ajde,nek se i kod mene nesto desava konacno,makar i konsultacije)

ja bih ponovila hormone štitne radi sebe i onda u nove pobjede....uh!

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy:  Tuzna jako,jako sam sretna zbog vas ,da krecete u nove pobjede,predugo ste odmarali,al eto valjda je tako moralo biti da nam se svima posloze sve stvari u zivotu te da mozemo dalje krenut sa planovima . :Love:  sretno

----------


## tuzna

hvala! gotovo sam zaboravila ovaj krasni osjecaj da se drugi raduju zbog mene.  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Rominka

Ji45 dobro dosla,  i slobodno pitaj stogod. Za pocetak, najbolje je da onaj koji vas je uputio na biopsiju i tko vam vodi postupak kaze sto bi i ti trebala uciniti. Hocete li usporedno spremati i tebe to ti jedino dr moze reci. Iz vlastitog iskustva mogu reci da su u Citu izuzetno pristupacni dr, odgovaraju na mailove/ pozive u rekordnom roku stoga ti je nabolje se cuti s njima i sve dogovoriti.
tuzna, uvijek se nekako potrefi da je jesen/zima najaktivnija - valjda smo svi napuni baterije preko lita pa sad imamo force za gurati dalje. Svaki korak u ovim nasim dijagnozama je velik! 
Nado, samo da te pozdravim  :Wink: 
jako me veseli kad vidim uspjeh u sarajevu jer mi se nekako cini da bi i mogli danas-sutra tamo zavrsiti ( ovisno o biopsiji). Jos kad bi nam zavod platio to, jel netko pokusao mozda od zavoda traziti da plati postupak kao sto placaju za prag?

----------


## postoji nada

:Klap:  za jesen,zimu i uspjesne rezultate svima.,Romi to si dobro rekla napunili svi baterije pa polako krecemo u nove pobjede. :Yes: 

Cuj nije ti losa ideja za zavod,zasto ne probat ,mozda je moguce da se to isfinancira prek zavoda ,treba se raspitat ,nista nekosta probat.,zene probajte,
ja bih na vasem mjestu da moram,ali kod nas uvjek je sve zavrsilo na placanju i privatnom(jednostavno baksuzi) ,tak da necu niti pokusat,ostavljam mjesto nekom drugom,a kome je to financiranje puno potrebnije. :Wink: 

 I evo nekako vjerujem da konacno se sve pokrece u Bahceci Bih., i da vise krene taj postupak sa biopsijama tamo.
 Meni kad jave da dolazi doktor ,idemo dan kad ce on biti tamo,da obavimo te prve konzultacije,cujemo njegovo misljenje o svemu tome i ako trebamo
 terapiju uzimamo ,ako smatra da nije potrebna onda cim prije dogovorit datum za micro.Hormone i sve sto bude trebalo ,mi smo ipak odlucili tamo napraviti,
 muz smatra da je mozda bolje da oni sve to sami naprave kod njih i imaju sve odmah u svom labosu,pa eto slozila sam se.
 pozdrav svima veliki :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Mi smo se pokrenule i spremne dočekale jesen,ali izgleda da ćemo se odvući u zimu. Ja sam jutros zvala Bahceci da javim da je ciklus počeo i da vidim krećem li sa stimulacijom, ali ništa od toga. Mikroskop još nije stigao, zapelo nešto s papirima na carini. Još ne znaju kad će stići. Sve više sumnjam da će to i biti u novembru,mada me oni uvjeravaju da hoće.Moram priznati da sam malo razočarana.  Ovo odgađanje me nervira.

----------


## postoji nada

A joj sos15, ovo je i mene razocaralo,ja sam mislila da je vec stigao,pa ga nastimavaju i ceka se dokt.Emre da dode,o dokad vise ce se sve kod njih odugovlacit??
Ma bit ce dobro ako doktor dode ovaj mj.u Bih,ako ni od tog nist nebude onda cu jos i odustat od Bahcecija,nadam se da do toga nece doc da se opet nest zakomplicira.
Neznam vise sta reci i misliti :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos znam baš mi je žao, znam da si se razočarala, baš se odužilo...Nadam se da nas ne zavlače i da će uskoro doći taj mikroskop...Ne znam ni ja šta da mi radimo, mislila sam da čekamo da dr. Emre dođe pa da odemo sa nalazima kariograma, da čujemo njegovo mišljenje, ili možda da odnesemo te nalaze, bez obzira što on nije tamo...Šta vi mislite? Sos, sve hoću da te pitam, pa zaboravim, kako ste vi rješili bolovanje, šta su ti rekli koliko treba tm muti na bolovanju poslije MT i kako to ide sa bolovanjem kada je operacija u privatnoj klinici, na osnovu čega dobije bolovanje? MM ne može dobiti odmor kada on hoće nego kada mu oni odrede, tako da će morati na bolovanje, ne znam hoće li mu ljekar opće prakse htjeti otvoriti bolovanje, pa te molim da mi kažeš kako ste to vi rješili....

----------


## sos15

> Draga Sos znam baš mi je žao, znam da si se razočarala, baš se odužilo...Nadam se da nas ne zavlače i da će uskoro doći taj mikroskop...Ne znam ni ja šta da mi radimo, mislila sam da čekamo da dr. Emre dođe pa da odemo sa nalazima kariograma, da čujemo njegovo mišljenje, ili možda da odnesemo te nalaze, bez obzira što on nije tamo...Šta vi mislite? Sos, sve hoću da te pitam, pa zaboravim, kako ste vi rješili bolovanje, šta su ti rekli koliko treba tm muti na bolovanju poslije MT i kako to ide sa bolovanjem kada je operacija u privatnoj klinici, na osnovu čega dobije bolovanje? MM ne može dobiti odmor kada on hoće nego kada mu oni odrede, tako da će morati na bolovanje, ne znam hoće li mu ljekar opće prakse htjeti otvoriti bolovanje, pa te molim da mi kažeš kako ste to vi rješili....


Žao mi je što širim loše vibracije, ali baš sam očekivala da će to riješiti do novembra kako su obećali. Što se tiče odsustva sa posla mm takođe ne može dobiti godišnji kad hoće, već samo kad je kolektivni odmor. Uzeće bolovanje, moja porodična nam piše i uputnice sve na osnovu nalaza i mišljenja doktora iz privatnih klinika,pa će tako i bolovanje. Zaita je susretljiva. Nama su objasnili da ako micro tese bude npr. u četvrtak,on već u ponedjeljak može ići na posao jer ne radi fizički težak posao, većinom sjedi za računarom.

----------


## Loly

> Pozdrav! Nisam baš aktivna na forumu, ali Vas često čitam. Misleći da ih je malo sa ovim Vašim, a i mojim problemom, nisam ni imala o čemu pisati. Mi imamo sličan problem kao i Vi, pa bih molila par uputa. Nas isto uskoro čeka biopsija testisa, pa me zanima što je potrebno prije nje napraviti, bar po pitanju mene kao žene i koliko ranije je potrebno zakazati nekakve konzultacije kod dr. P ili dr.Š u Cita. Ukoliko imate nekakve korisne savjete, dobro bi mi došli. Puno sreće i zahvaljujem!!!


Draga *ji45* najbolje je da nazoveš u Cito i dogovoriš konzultacije, nema čekanje, max. 7 dana. Tamo će ti dr. reći što vam je sve potrebno. Nama je odma reka da smo za biopsiju i dao br. doktorice Radovniković koja radi u poliklinici Salus (u istoj zgradi di i Cito). Naručili smo se kod nje, napravila je mm ultrazvuk, pregled, dala mu da napravi kompletnu krvnu sliku, hormone, sve briseve, kariogram, microdeleciju. Kad je to napravio, učinjena mu je biopsija.
Ti bi trebala nove nalaze pape, briseve, hormone, hiv, hepatiits, krvnu grupu i rh faktor, ali meni je dr. rekao da to radi tek kad vidim oće li mm naći spermije prilikom biopsije.
Eto nadam se da sam ti pomogla, ako te još što zanima, samo pitaj, rado ću ti pomoći  :Smile: 
Želim vam puuuuuuuno sreće!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Curke a kako to ide u cito-splitu,sa biopsijom,tko vrsi operaciju,koliko imaju iskustva ,vidim da je pozitivno Loly bilo ,neznam dali ima jos netko da je tamo radio i da su nasli plivace.,a azoo u pitanju????? Koliko je kod njih biopsija i sve sto treba,koliko sam shvatila to je privatna klinika ili sam u krivu???
ma samo da znam da ih ima vec bih dogovorila snjima ,ali se bojim i mislim da su nam minimalne sanse ,te da je najbolje mikroskopsku biopsiju napraviti,i zato moramo cekat dr.Emre,a tko zna koliko ce to jos potrajat,bas sam razocarana.

----------


## 888

> Curke a kako to ide u cito-splitu,sa biopsijom,tko vrsi operaciju,koliko imaju iskustva ,vidim da je pozitivno Loly bilo ,neznam dali ima jos netko da je tamo radio i da su nasli plivace.,a azoo u pitanju????? Koliko je kod njih biopsija i sve sto treba,koliko sam shvatila to je privatna klinika ili sam u krivu???
> ma samo da znam da ih ima vec bih dogovorila snjima ,ali se bojim i mislim da su nam minimalne sanse ,te da je najbolje mikroskopsku biopsiju napraviti,i zato moramo cekat dr.Emre,a tko zna koliko ce to jos potrajat,bas sam razocarana.



moj muž je bio na Citu, nismo dugo čekali da dođemo na red.  radili su biopsiju i nisu nažalost našli ništa...a cijenu ću provjerit kad potražim papirologiju pa ti javim...mislim da je bolje čekat na mikroskop u sarajevu i uradit mikroskopsku biopsiju

----------


## sos15

I ja sam razmišljala o vraćanju na opciju Praga, ali me muž odgovorio. Kaže kad smo već toliko čekali, sačekaćemo još malo, pa da idemo na mikroskopsku, ako ona daje najveće šanse. Samo ne znam koliko još čekati, vrijeme prolazi i niko od nas neće biti mlađi. Bojim se dok dočekam njegovu micro tese da će se kod mene iskomplikovati.

----------


## Loly

> Curke a kako to ide u cito-splitu,sa biopsijom,tko vrsi operaciju,koliko imaju iskustva ,vidim da je pozitivno Loly bilo ,neznam dali ima jos netko da je tamo radio i da su nasli plivace.,a azoo u pitanju????? Koliko je kod njih biopsija i sve sto treba,koliko sam shvatila to je privatna klinika ili sam u krivu???
> ma samo da znam da ih ima vec bih dogovorila snjima ,ali se bojim i mislim da su nam minimalne sanse ,te da je najbolje mikroskopsku biopsiju napraviti,i zato moramo cekat dr.Emre,a tko zna koliko ce to jos potrajat,bas sam razocarana.


Nama je biopsiju radila urologinja, mm je išao na dogovor i napravila mu je dr. pregled, uzv i dala mu da napravi kks, hormone, briseve, kariogram, mikrodeleciju, nakon toga je napravljena biopsija. Od prvog pregleda da operacije je prošlo mjesec dana. Platili smo 5000 kn, a s obzirom da je nešto nađeno platili smo u Cito zamrzavanje 1000 kn.

----------


## ji45

> draga *ji45* najbolje je da nazoveš u cito i dogovoriš konzultacije, nema čekanje, max. 7 dana. Tamo će ti dr. Reći što vam je sve potrebno. Nama je odma reka da smo za biopsiju i dao br. Doktorice radovniković koja radi u poliklinici salus (u istoj zgradi di i cito). Naručili smo se kod nje, napravila je mm ultrazvuk, pregled, dala mu da napravi kompletnu krvnu sliku, hormone, sve briseve, kariogram, microdeleciju. Kad je to napravio, učinjena mu je biopsija.
> Ti bi trebala nove nalaze pape, briseve, hormone, hiv, hepatiits, krvnu grupu i rh faktor, ali meni je dr. Rekao da to radi tek kad vidim oće li mm naći spermije prilikom biopsije.
> Eto nadam se da sam ti pomogla, ako te još što zanima, samo pitaj, rado ću ti pomoći 
> želim vam puuuuuuuno sreće!!!


hvala puno, također sve najbolje!

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Sos  :Smile: . Nadam se da se ovo sa mikroskopom neće odužiti, ne bi bilo u redu da nam govore da će uskoro doći ako neće, valjda nas neće iznevjeriti....

----------


## postoji nada

Cure hvala puno na odgovorima,puno mi znace svi koji se jave i podjele svoje iskustvo.Ovo sa cijenom je skroz ok,to je povoljno,e jos kad bi znala da bi se naslo kao kod nase Loly,odmah bi isli ,al evo ipak sam odlucila da cemo jos sacekat mikroskop.Draga 888,jako mi je zao sto nije proslo uspjesno,nekako sam se odmah stavila u vasu kozu i evo jednim djelom odlucila da je to razlog sto bih jos cekala Bahceci,jel se jako bojim da se nebi naslo sa ovom obicnom.pa eto drage moje,a nista cekat i nadat se da ce to biti uskoro i  da nas pozovu sto prije.    puse svima

----------


## 888

postoji nada, malo su se meni polupali lončići, na Citu smo radili punkciju( 1000 kn) a u Sloveniji biopsiju i ona je koštala 200 eura.  al ni jedno ni drugo nije bilo uspješno....u subotu će muž radit spermiogram, privatno...pa ćemo vidit jel terapija pomogla  ako budu 000 i mi ćemo u Sarajevo i čekamo mikroskop za mikroskopsku biopsiju

----------


## postoji nada

Ma sve ok,svi mi ponekad svasta napisemo,ma jedno me muci,jel vam sigurno radena biopsija u Sloveniji malo mi je to prejeftino 200eura,tako se krecu cijene za punkcije vani,oprosti ako sam ja sad nesto krivo povezala?? Znaci  i vi se spremate na micro??Koliko nas ima ,sve vise samo da i krene taj postupak sto prije.pozz curke

----------


## 888

je 200 eura, a vjerovatno zato što smo mi preko veze išli a i brzo smo dobili termin..vjeruj mi nisam ni razmišljala o cijeni, nakon što su nam saopćili loše rezultate odnosno da ništa nije nađeno, ništa nam nije bilo na pameti..to nas je dotuklo 
a sve zavisi od muževa spermiograma, microtesa nam je iduća ako sg ne bude dobar
nismo ništa od nalaza radilii, jeste vi svi pripremili nalaze za sarajevo.   pretpostavljam da je bolje tako, nego plaćat, bar izbjeć troškove koji se mogu..a gledam šta sve traže od nalaza, malo pretjeruju samo izvlače od ljudi pare..a znaju da su ljudi tu naj osjetljivi, prodat će sve samo da dođu do cilja......A TO JE BEBAČO

----------


## sos15

> je 200 eura, a vjerovatno zato što smo mi preko veze išli a i brzo smo dobili termin..vjeruj mi nisam ni razmišljala o cijeni, nakon što su nam saopćili loše rezultate odnosno da ništa nije nađeno, ništa nam nije bilo na pameti..to nas je dotuklo 
> a sve zavisi od muževa spermiograma, microtesa nam je iduća ako sg ne bude dobar
> nismo ništa od nalaza radilii, jeste vi svi pripremili nalaze za sarajevo.   pretpostavljam da je bolje tako, nego plaćat, bar izbjeć troškove koji se mogu..a gledam šta sve traže od nalaza, malo pretjeruju samo izvlače od ljudi pare..a znaju da su ljudi tu naj osjetljivi, prodat će sve samo da dođu do cilja......A TO JE BEBAČO


888,kad ste u Sloveniji radili biopsiju je li to bilo u opštoj anesteziji? Koliko dugo se muž oporavljao? Mene brinu ti rezovi, koliko dugo treba da to zaraste jer on planira već nakon četiri dana na posao. Baš mi je to jeftino za biopsiju. Koje nalaze su vam tad tražili? Što se tiče Bahceci, oni nama nisu ništa posebno tražili jer smo donijeli sve nalaze, doktor se smijao da ih ima i više nego što očekuje, ali sve što smo pripremili je po uputama iz Praga.

----------


## sos15

Ima nas dosta koji čekamo mikroskop. I na drugim forumima u Srbji i Bosni javljaju se parovi, a sigurno ih ima i koji nisu na forumu. Sva tri puta sam u Bahceci srela još parova s tim problemom. Iz pitanja koja postavljaju sestrama shvatite da je riječ o azoo. 

Odavno nam se nije javila anaitomi, šta je s njom?

----------


## postoji nada

Ma nek naplate koliko hoce i sve sto zele , samo da ih bude.Moj muz kaze spreman je na sve,i htjeo bi cim prije na micro,dosta mu je godina boli i tuge,i nema toga sto nebi napravio samo da dobije plivace, a vjerujem da nema ovdje nikoga tko isto tako nije spreman sve ucinit samo da dode do svoje djecice.Neka nas sve dragi Bog pogleda i svi dobijemo ono sto si najvise zelimo na bilo koji nacit,tese,tesa,micro ,samo da ih dobijemo.tako se nadamo,mozda i previse ali nemozemo si pomoc :Nope:

----------


## 888

> 888,kad ste u Sloveniji radili biopsiju je li to bilo u opštoj anesteziji? Koliko dugo se muž oporavljao? Mene brinu ti rezovi, koliko dugo treba da to zaraste jer on planira već nakon četiri dana na posao. Baš mi je to jeftino za biopsiju. Koje nalaze su vam tad tražili? Što se tiče Bahceci, oni nama nisu ništa posebno tražili jer smo donijeli sve nalaze, doktor se smijao da ih ima i više nego što očekuje, ali sve što smo pripremili je po uputama iz Praga.


bili smo prije godinu dana, u lokalu su radili biopsiju. A mi smo iz Slovenije odmah krenuli na put,a muž je vozio samo je popio tabletu za bolove..konci su spali sami a nalaze nismo nosili nikakve pošto je naš doktor dogovorio sa dr.Rešom sve i objasnio mu cijelu situaciju...došli smo subotu večer prespavali, znam da smo bili nedjeljom ujutro naručeni  i čekaonica je bila puna parova

----------


## postoji nada

To je onda vrlo ohrabrujuce 888,ako ste mogli odmah na put,znaci da se suprug dobro osjecao.,ajde neke dobre vijesti,s obzirom kako izgleda gadna operacija ,ako to tak ide brzo sve i zaraste,onda super ,utjesila si nas malo jel i mene brine kako to izgleda poslje u kakvom ce stanju nase bolje polovice bit :Undecided:

----------


## 888

E sad, što se tiče mikroskopske biopsije vidila sam na you tube da je to teža operacija... a biopsija sto su radili mom mužu u Sloveniji ,nije mi se toliko učinila teška, samo što mu je sad jedan testis malo manji  :Undecided: 
znač samo sa jednog testisa otkinuli dio tkiva i na tom djelu tražili spermije.  samo su našli lydigove i sertoliyeve stanice 
zastoj je u procesu spermatogeneze, a kako spermatogenezu pokrenut ???? jel su svi hormoni ok
negdje sam našla na forumima da je klomifen kod muškaraca dobar za pokretanje procesa stvaranja spermija?????
znate vi šta za to?

----------


## sos15

Meni sad nikako nije jasno to za biopsiju da je tako jednostavna jer su me svi doktori uvjeravali da je mikroskopska biopsija lakša za podnijeti i da je oporavak brži, te da je oštećenje manje, a po iskustvu tm klasična biopsija je lakša. Kako misliš da mu je testis manji, je li to nakon biopsije? Ne znam kako pokrenuti spermatogenezu, možda se javi neko ko više zna o tome.

----------


## postoji nada

Joj curke moje izludit cemo od svega vise,neznam sta vam reci osim da je i mene strah,jel i ja sam davno gledala micro i nadam se da je kako kazu najmanje osteceno tkivo poslje micro.
To i mene muci za spermatogenezu,nama kad su radili punkciju doktor je rekao nema spermija ,ni stanica spermatogeneze,e sad jel moguce da mozda postoji spermatogeneza ali da je kako se kaze sama punkcija sreca da se nest nade,jel ako nema spermatogeneze kako bi i moglo biti spermija.,neznam dali se ona ikako moze potaknut na stvaranje ili jel ima ovdje curki kojim muzevi nisu imali stanice spermatogeneze(prilikom punkcije) a da su nadeni spermiji.Voljela bih da nam se jave svi koji su imali uspjeha sa ovakvim nalazima kao kod svih nas i da su danas ponosni roditelji da podjele svoja iskustva,te nas potaknu za dalje.pozz svima

----------


## 888

> Meni sad nikako nije jasno to za biopsiju da je tako jednostavna jer su me svi doktori uvjeravali da je mikroskopska biopsija lakša za podnijeti i da je oporavak brži, te da je oštećenje manje, a po iskustvu tm klasična biopsija je lakša. Kako misliš da mu je testis manji, je li to nakon biopsije? Ne znam kako pokrenuti spermatogenezu, možda se javi neko ko više zna o tome.


jeste, nakon biopsije je testis manji pošto su odrezali jedan komadić..
ko horor film, a ne stvarnost

----------


## Loly

> jeste, nakon biopsije je testis manji pošto su odrezali jedan komadić..
> ko horor film, a ne stvarnost


Uh draga ovo ne razumijem?! MM je rađna klasična biopsja, ali mu testis nije ništa manji, a uzeli su mu uzorak tkiva u testisima na 14 mjesta, kaže dr. da su ti uzorci jaaaako sitni, ko zrna šećera, sad samo ima mali rez od nite 2 cm i skroz lipo izgleda  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Nadam se da ce to sve ipak proci dobro s nasim muzevima i kad vec moraju to prolazit,da bude nesto unutra  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> Nadam se da ce to sve ipak proci dobro s nasim muzevima i kad vec moraju to prolazit,da bude nesto unutra


I ja se nadam da sve te punkcije i biopsije neće ostaviti posljedice po njihovo zdravlje.

----------


## postoji nada

Drage moje ,koje sve mi imamo brige,probleme,strahove i imamo opet samo jednu zelju..........

A kad pogledam koje se sve nebitne teme otvaraju ovdje,cast izuzecima,ali nemogu shvatit odredene ljude, ili ipak mogu  pa njima je dosadno nemaju problema kao mi i onda  sta im padne napamet otvore temu da se prepucavaju.kako je to zalosno.

 pusa curke (malo sam se morala ispuhat) sory :Grin:

----------


## Luli

Pozdrav svima. Molim vas za pomoć. Koja je razlika između micro tese koju rade u Pronatal Prag i ove koju nude u Bahceciu? Vidim da vas većina čeka da Bahceci počne sa postupcima, a nama je doktor preporučio Pronatal. Diagnoza azoospermija, fsh visok, ostali hormoni ok, genetski nalazi (kariogram, y-mikrodelecije i cfrt mutacije) ok, moji nalazi ok.
Puno sreće, zdravlja, snage i strpljena svima da dođemo do naših željno iščekivanih bebica.

----------


## sos15

Pozdrav Luli,

Kod tebe je otprilike situacija, kao kod mene na početku. Sad smo došli na prenizak FSH, ali to je već duga priča. I nama su predlagali Pronatal jer je Bahceci skoro otvorena, pa mnogo doktora i ne zna za tu kliniku ili nema povjerenja u nju. Po našim saznanjima jedino dr Emre (Bahceci) i još jedan doktor iz Belgije rade u Evropi pravu micro tese (mikroskopsku biopsiju gdje se najviše može pretražiti testis, sa najmanjim oštećenjima, šanse za pronalazak spermija su najveće pri ovoj metodi). U Pragu ne rade micro tese, već mesa (čini mi se da je to malo naprednije od klasične biopsije). Jeste li pokušali negdje najprije sa punkcijom? Mnogi su i na taj način pronašli spermije.

----------


## postoji nada

> Pozdrav svima. Molim vas za pomoć. Koja je razlika između micro tese koju rade u Pronatal Prag i ove koju nude u Bahceciu? Vidim da vas većina čeka da Bahceci počne sa postupcima, a nama je doktor preporučio Pronatal. Diagnoza azoospermija, fsh visok, ostali hormoni ok, genetski nalazi (kariogram, y-mikrodelecije i cfrt mutacije) ok, moji nalazi ok.
> Puno sreće, zdravlja, snage i strpljena svima da dođemo do naših željno iščekivanih bebica.



Pozdrav!!
Potpisujem sos15,vecina doktora nezna za ovu kliniku jel je tek otvorena i jos nije pocela sve raditi vezano sa muskom neplodnoscu.tj.,ceka se mikroskop da se moze vrsiti micro-tese.Za Prag i Sloveniju se zna vec godinama i doktori savjetuju zato sto je najblize i financijski najpovoljnije.Osobno kada sam pitala za Istanbul (Tursku),moj doktor je rekao da znaju za tu kliniku ali da pacijentima nespominju zato sto je puno dalje i financijski skuplje ,i da se vecina onih koji si mogu priustiti odluce za Prag ili Slo.,sad kad krene u Sarajevu micro,mislim da ce se svi parovi preselit u Bih ,jel je velika razlika sa obicnom i micro-biopsijom.Naravno kod koga je bolja varijanta azoo moze ici na obicnu ali ja vjerujem svi sa neopstruktivnom da planiraju put za Sarajevo zbog vece sanse da se nadu spermiji. pozdrav

----------


## sos15

Cure, kad smo kod mikroskopa. Je li zvao neko ovih dana Sarajevo? Ja sam se s njima čula u subotu i rekli su ove sedmice, pa mi sad glupo opet zvati, a interesuje me ima li novosti.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.,ja sam se snjima dogovorila da me obavijeste na mail,kad dode i da se mozemo dalje dogovorit,jos nema novosti,svaki dan bar 15 puta otvorim mail da vidim dali su mi se javili ali eto jos nista, ja sam se vec pripremila da ce to sve bit mozda i u 12.mjesecu,kak se sve odugovlaci ali tad stvarno mi je to zadnji mj.da cekamo,tak da ako nebude do kraja godine da dode mikroskop i doktor, razmisljamo i o drugim klinikama.

----------


## sos15

I meni su rekli javiti, ali s obzirom da nas je puno zainteresovano bojim se da me ne preskoče. Ipak ću ja njih zvati u ponedjeljak, pa javim ako bude novosti. Meni je dosta čekanja. Planirala sam ako ne riješe to sa mikroskopom u novembru, najkasnije do polovine decembra, zovem Prag i idemo kod njih na biopsiju. Ne vrijedi više dugovlačiti.

----------


## 888

> Uh draga ovo ne razumijem?! MM je rađna klasična biopsja, ali mu testis nije ništa manji, a uzeli su mu uzorak tkiva u testisima na 14 mjesta, kaže dr. da su ti uzorci jaaaako sitni, ko zrna šećera, sad samo ima mali rez od nite 2 cm i skroz lipo izgleda


mužu je doktor uzeo  uzorak samo sa tri mjesta...
zašto to, nije mi jasno? jeste i vi radili u Postojini? a u Citu je prije rađena punkcija i ništa,,,

----------


## 888

nekako mi sečini da su doktori mogli uradit više....                                                                                                                                                                          naj gore mi je kad vidim, da ne znaju ni oni šta da nam kažu 
il kažu probajte sa donorom ili posvajanjem, ko da ja to ne znam bez njih

----------


## postoji nada

Ajme 888,pa to je stvarno malo,jel oni inace tako rade ili u cemu je kvaka?? Sama cijena je premala rekla si nam 200 eura biopsija,mozda zato sto tako malo naplacuju i uzmu samo tako malo tkiva,a rekla si da se poslje dobro osjecao ,cak i vozio?? ocito rade na takav nacin manje tkiva,brze se oporavis ali kolike su sanse da se nade,jel na taj nacin nisu istrazili vecinu testisa kad su uzeli samo na tri mjesta? steta sto vam je uradena takva biopsija.Bit ce bolje sa detaljnijom nadamo se svi.....

----------


## New Girl

Ma je li moguće da ću prva javiti dobru vijest (ako mi post ne bude previše kasnio  :Smile: ). Zvali su me danas iz Bahcecia i javili da dr. Emre dolazi i bit će tu 06.07. i 08. 12. Počeli su zvati pacijente i kreću s micro tese  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Jesu li još nekoga zvali?

----------


## 888

> Ajme 888,pa to je stvarno malo,jel oni inace tako rade ili u cemu je kvaka?? Sama cijena je premala rekla si nam 200 eura biopsija,mozda zato sto tako malo naplacuju i uzmu samo tako malo tkiva,a rekla si da se poslje dobro osjecao ,cak i vozio?? ocito rade na takav nacin manje tkiva,brze se oporavis ali kolike su sanse da se nade,jel na taj nacin nisu istrazili vecinu testisa kad su uzeli samo na tri mjesta? steta sto vam je uradena takva biopsija.Bit ce bolje sa detaljnijom nadamo se svi.....


a  nisu istražili ništa samo su desni testis koristili za analizu, navadno ako ih ima ondam ih najviše ima  u desnom testisu......al nije sad bit brzo se oporavit, bitno je nać spermije..a da je trebalo ostali bi još jedan dan da muž se oporavi...samo da su našli  spermije.. :Sad:  a možda ih i ima negdje samo se razbiježali :Joggler:

----------


## Luli

Hvala na odgovoru, tako sam nešto i prepostavila. Punkcijom nije pronađeno ništa. Rađena u IVF Centru u Zagrebu, nismo dobili ni nalaz, samo preporuku da odustanemo od svega te da razmislimo o drugim opcijama roditeljstva. Kad smo se sabrali, vraćamo se na Humanu u Split, odakle smo i krenuli, te nam doktor preporučuje Pronatal. Pitala sam i za druge klinike (Belgija, Istambul, Sarajevo) za koje sam saznala čitajući ovaj forum, međutim dobili smo odgovor da je Pronatal najbolja, da se najviše posvete pacijentima, itd. Pronatal mi je mailom odgovorio da rade mico tese ali da bi prvo trebalo doći na kozultacije na kojima smo bili u 09 mjesecu kada su nas doktori pregledali. Nakon pregleda doktor je rekao da su testisi manji za 1/3 od normalnih te nam dao 30 % šanse da se pronađu spermiji. Dobili smo spisak nalaza koje moramo napraviti prije postupka i tek kada smo došli doma vidila sam da piše "masa". Malo me zbunilo, pa sam poslala mail na koji su mi odgovorili da je mico tese i masa isti postupak. Kao me to i dalje kopkalo odlučila sam pitat vas za pomoć. Sad moramo dobro razmisliti što dalje.

----------


## sos15

> Ma je li moguće da ću prva javiti dobru vijest (ako mi post ne bude previše kasnio ). Zvali su me danas iz Bahcecia i javili da dr. Emre dolazi i bit će tu 06.07. i 08. 12. Počeli su zvati pacijente i kreću s micro tese . Jesu li još nekoga zvali?


Mene niko nije zvao  :Sad: 

Zvaću ja njih danas. Šta su rekli: je li sad samo konsultacije ili odmah može micro tese?

----------


## sos15

Joj, cure, mene tek sad uhvatila panika! Toliko sam čekala da to jave, a sad me neki strah uhvatio, ne mogu riječ progovoriti. Nadam se da je to kao trema pred ispit, ali kad se sprema ocjena u indeks.

----------


## postoji nada

888.slazem se da je najbitnije da se nadu, i moram priznat da su me razocarali na koji nacin su vam radili biopsiju,sad sigurno znam da tamo nebi isli, a evo cuda  nisu ni meni nista jos javili ali to je divna vijest napokon nesto konkretno za planirat jupi,jupi :Very Happy:

----------


## postoji nada

> Hvala na odgovoru, tako sam nešto i prepostavila. Punkcijom nije pronađeno ništa. Rađena u IVF Centru u Zagrebu, nismo dobili ni nalaz, samo preporuku da odustanemo od svega te da razmislimo o drugim opcijama roditeljstva. Kad smo se sabrali, vraćamo se na Humanu u Split, odakle smo i krenuli, te nam doktor preporučuje Pronatal. Pitala sam i za druge klinike (Belgija, Istambul, Sarajevo) za koje sam saznala čitajući ovaj forum, međutim dobili smo odgovor da je Pronatal najbolja, da se najviše posvete pacijentima, itd. Pronatal mi je mailom odgovorio da rade mico tese ali da bi prvo trebalo doći na kozultacije na kojima smo bili u 09 mjesecu kada su nas doktori pregledali. Nakon pregleda doktor je rekao da su testisi manji za 1/3 od normalnih te nam dao 30 % šanse da se pronađu spermiji. Dobili smo spisak nalaza koje moramo napraviti prije postupka i tek kada smo došli doma vidila sam da piše "masa". Malo me zbunilo, pa sam poslala mail na koji su mi odgovorili da je mico tese i masa isti postupak. Kao me to i dalje kopkalo odlučila sam pitat vas za pomoć. Sad moramo dobro razmisliti što dalje.


Luli ,Pronatal radi obicnu biopsiju,ni blizu micra,zanimljivo je kako nekom ogovore jedno,a nekom drugo.nemojte se zeznut ako zelite micro Istanbul,Sarajevo i Gent Belgija jos uvjek pod upitnikom ali svakako tamo nije obicna vec bolja biopsija.pozdrav

----------


## tuzna

> ... međutim dobili smo odgovor da je Pronatal najbolja, da se najviše posvete pacijentima, itd. Pronatal mi je mailom odgovorio da rade mico tese ali da bi prvo trebalo doći na kozultacije na kojima smo bili u 09 mjesecu kada su nas doktori pregledali. Nakon pregleda doktor je rekao da su testisi manji za 1/3 od normalnih te nam dao 30 % šanse da se pronađu spermiji. Dobili smo spisak nalaza koje moramo napraviti prije postupka i tek kada smo došli doma vidila sam da piše "masa". Malo me zbunilo, pa sam poslala mail na koji su mi odgovorili da je mico tese i masa isti postupak. Kao me to i dalje kopkalo odlučila sam pitat vas za pomoć. Sad moramo dobro razmisliti što dalje.


ja sam se jos prije dvije godine kod pronatala pitala da li rade micro tese, nikad nisu rekli ni rade, ni ne rade... kad smo otisli, ne rade.nije to microtese, to je mesa/tese.ni dan danas ne znam sta je to ,ni sta su nam radili.
samo znam da su nalaz u Pronatalu rekli odmah nakon operacije, kako su to uspjeli ja ne znam, samo znam da nisu rekli ni da li ima zacetaka spermija (onako kako su nam rekli u Mariboru:dobili smo nalaz u kojem je pisalo da nema spermija,ima spermatogonija i spermatocita, pisalo je i kakvo je citavo stanje u testisima,nikad detaljniji nalaz nismo dobili).
dakle, Pronatal-nula bodova.ja nisam zadovoljna njihovim odnosom prema pacijentima, govorim vlastito iskustvo...

----------


## sos15

Mi dogovorili micro tese za 6. ili 7.12. Najvjerovatnije 06.12.Držite nam fige  :fige:

----------


## florjan

Zvali i mene iz Sarajeva također rečeno da dr. Emre dolazi 6.7. i 8. 12. mi za sada još nismo sigurni za ovu prvu rundu jer je malo frka sa poslom pa to treba organizirati a mislim da nećemo uspjeti, na pitanje o sljedećim dolascima dr. Emrea rekli da će sadadolaziti češće pa nije neka frka kud sve tuda još i jedan mjesec duže ako ne uspijemo u prvoj rundi.

Pozdrav svima

----------


## tuzna

> Mi dogovorili micro tese za 6. ili 7.12. Najvjerovatnije 06.12.Držite nam fige





> Zvali i mene iz Sarajeva također rečeno da dr. Emre dolazi 6.7. i 8. 12. mi za sada još nismo sigurni za ovu prvu rundu jer je malo frka sa poslom pa to treba organizirati a mislim da nećemo uspjeti, na pitanje o sljedećim dolascima dr. Emrea rekli da će sadadolaziti češće pa nije neka frka kud sve tuda još i jedan mjesec duže ako ne uspijemo u prvoj rundi.
> 
> Pozdrav svima


ljudi,sretno vam!
ja se nadam da cemo i  mi skoro vasim stopama....mi se sad nadamo nekoj terapiji koju bi nam drEmre mogao dati...zna li iko da li će raditi dr Emre konsultacije?

----------


## florjan

SOS15 zaboravih u prvom postu NARAVNO da držimo fige i to na rukama i na nogama  :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

Hvala Florjan,

Nadam se da će nam dr Emre svima donijeti sreću.

Tužna, najbolje da ih nazoveš, ja sam odmah pitala za micro tese, pa ne znam za konsultacije

----------


## aboni76

I nas su zvali, mm rekao da hoće odmah da radi, ide u srijedu da dogovori detalje...
Sos nećete biti prvi, idemo zajedno  :Wink: , možda se i sretnemo tamo..

----------


## postoji nada

Ljudi pomagajte na koji broj da zovem Bahceci iz Hrvatske ,tj.uopce nemam nikakav njihov broj pa eto molim broj i sto prije treba ukucat s obzirom da zovem iz HR??

----------


## aboni76

> Ljudi pomagajte na koji broj da zovem Bahceci iz Hrvatske ,tj.uopce nemam nikakav njihov broj pa eto molim broj i sto prije treba ukucat s obzirom da zovem iz HR??


00387 33 420 194 ili na mobitel 00387 62 051 312

----------


## sos15

Super, Aboni!

Biće nam lakše zajedno, nadam se da ćemo biti isti dan. Baš bih voljela da te upoznam ,a i da budemo jedna uz drugu dok čekamo vijesti (dobre). Ja još moram izganjati smještaj, ako znaš za nešto u blizini, javljaj.

----------


## postoji nada

> 00387 33 420 194 ili na mobitel 00387 62 051 312


Aboni76 ,hvala,hvala  jubim,jubim kako si mi brzo javila.Evo drage moje 7.12.ako nedode do promjene al tako da racunamo mi ako Bog dragi da u Sarajevu sa doktorom Emre na konzultacijama jupi,jupi, ajme ja sam u soku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jako ljubazna teta na telefonu jako,jako  cak mi je rekla da smo prije dosli mogli smo ici na micro tog datuma al nema veze tko zna mozda ce nam trebat terapija ako kaze doktor ,i da potvrdila je da ce doktor cesto dolazit operirat. JUBIM SVE  :Kiss: 
 P.S.Teta kaze da nestignu javit svima ,niti obavijestit jel ljudi su kaze vec culi ,stalno zovu,pa sam joj objasnila da smo mi svi povezani preko foruma i da jedni drugima sve javljamo sto saznamo i tako si puno pomazemo. :Yes:

----------


## aboni76

I ja bih jako voljela da budemo skupa, mada ne znam hoćemo li, pošto bi nama više odgovarala subota, da ne moram ja tražiti slobodne dane...Mm ide u srijedu da dogovori pa ćemo znati...Joj mene je neki strah uhvatio, a vidim napisala si da je i tebe, valjda je to normalno....

Što se tiče smještaja, tu ti ne mogu puno pomoći, mogla bih ti naći u gradu, ali to je daleko od klinike, pokušaj naći nešto na Ilidži ako nema u Hadžićima, Ilidža je blizu Hadžića...

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, i ja sam joj to rekla, jer sam zbunjena od vijesti, nazvala i rekla: Čula sam da je sigao mikroskop  i kad dolazi dr. Emre, sad mi samo recite kad smo mi na redu za micro tese. Sestra se počela smijati, kako sam čula,pa joj ja objasnila. Znači i ti si tamo 07.12. Mi bi mogli organizovati neko druženje u Sarajevu, s obzirom da ćemo svi biti tamo.

----------


## sos15

Ja sam već nešto pronašla u Hadžićima, ali bih još morala nazvati da provjerim i rezervišem. Mi ćemo tamo biti do subote sigurno jer ne bi odmah poslije operacije da krećemo na put, a pretpostavljam da će biti i kontrola.

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada, nema na čemu, baš mi je drago da si ih uspjela dobiti i dogovoriti...

Pozdrav svima i želim da vam se zahvalim na podršci, savjetima i uputama šta i kako trebamo raditi....Da vas nije bilo, niti bi znali uzrok, niti bi znali da imamo šansu makar da pokušamo...Za pola godine, uspjeli smo prikupiti sve nalaze, saznati uzrok i dogovoriti Micro Tese...I to sve zahvaljujući vama, čudo ste  :Klap: ...Hvala vam puno na tome  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Super Sos da ćete biti do subote, onda ćemo se svakako vidjeti...Baš bih te voljela upoznati...
Postoji nada, ako mi budemo radili 7.12., čućemo se pa ako bude izvodivo da se sve tri nađemo...

----------


## postoji nada

Cure svakako ako nam bude moguce da se vidimo to bi bilo jako ljepo,jos nam je daleko pa neznam tocno  kako i sta ,vjerovatno cemo rano ujutro krenut i isti dan se vratiti mozda, pa neznam dali cemo imat vremena za uc u Sarajevo ovaj put,ako ne drugi put moramo prosetat Bascarsijom, sobzirom da nam treba dosta za putovat jos cemo vidjet kako cemo i kada ici.,ako neko bude blizu a budemo imali malo vremena bar brzinska kavica u blizini bolnice.,to cemo se svakako dogovorit.joj jedva cekam i nadam se da cu nekoga od vas upoznat ako bude bilo moguce. :Wink: 
Ovaj forum je cudo i nek vjecno zivi jel smo mu svi vjecno zahvalni

----------


## boss

cure drzim palceve da vam decembar bude plodan i da u novu godinu udjete sve sa velikom betom.
mi smo odlucili pocetak sledece godine u postojnu kod dr resa pa cemo nadam se kod njega imati vise srece.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Boss i tebi sretno, daj bože da se svi mi preselimo sa ovog foruma na onaj ljepši....

----------


## boss

samo uporni ce se presili na ljepsi forum , meni je drago sto citam ovdje da se nesto desava , najgore je kad dodjem na rodu i na ovoj temi nista novo ovako je bolje nek se bar imamo svi cemu nadati tj. nek se nesto konkretno desava. ja se nadam da cemo lagano jedna po jedna a mozda i grupno seliti se na drugi dio rode.
brzo ce i tih mjesec dana proci i nadam se onda iz sarajeva lijepim novostima.

----------


## postoji nada

> ljudi,sretno vam!
> ja se nadam da cemo i  mi skoro vasim stopama....mi se sad nadamo nekoj terapiji koju bi nam drEmre mogao dati...zna li iko da li će raditi dr Emre konsultacije?


Tuzna draga ,eto mi idemo samo na konzultacije,i dogovorit za dalje ,ako treba terapija ok.,ako ne suprug hoce dogovorit sa doktorom cim prije,pa eto vidjet cemo kako ce sve proc i sto ce nam reci.Uglavno zovi ako zelite cim prije na konzultacije. :Wink: 


Boss,sretno i vama ,zaista bi bilo divno cuti da nova godina krene sretna i plodna ,a to  se nadamo prvo kod sos15 i aboni76.,posto idu prve a naravno ocekujemo samo pozitivne rezultate

----------


## 888

svima puno sreće od srca  :Klap:    baš mi je drago zbog vas
e sad ne znam ako mi odlučimo za sarajevo, koliko treba prije zvat i dogovorit termin 
nadam se da će doktor sad češće dolazit  u sarajevo, znam da je se sad čekalo na mikroskop

----------


## anaitomi2

Drage moje evo da se i mi malo javimo danas kad sam pročitala na forumu da doktor dolazi suze su mi potekle od sreće kad sam nazvala u kliniku zaboravila sam uopće zbog čega zovem od uzbuđenja...
Danas mi je najsretniji dan u zadnje tri godine sa koliko se borimo sa azoo...  Moram ponovno reći da je ovaj forum zaista nešto posebno sa jako jako puno dobrih ljudi koji su ti spremni u svakoj situaciji pomoći i savjetovati te...
Mi smo također dogovorili za prvu rundu pošto je mm već pod terapijama 4 mj  kako je sestra rekla, moramo uplatiti 300 eur kao potvrdu a ostalo će mi sve javiti u pon.. sad mi samo nije jasno dali ćemo morati doći prije na konzultacije kod doktora pa ponovno dolaziti na micro tesu ili ćemo to sve u komadu odraditi što su Vama rekli ?  Ide li možda netko zajedno sa suprugom u postupak ili samo operacija..? Ako nam ovo uspije mislim da neće biti lijepšeg Božićnog poklona.. svima zajedno Velika pusa svima

----------


## tanjica123

i nas su zvali danas,i mi idemo na microtese u ovoj turi samo neznamo jos dali ce to biti 6,7 ili 8 decembar..........

----------


## tanjica123

> ljudi,sretno vam!
> ja se nadam da cemo i  mi skoro vasim stopama....mi se sad nadamo nekoj terapiji koju bi nam drEmre mogao dati...zna li iko da li će raditi dr Emre konsultacije?


tuzna znas da smo mi slican slucaj,hormoni ok i ostalo.....nismo dobili nikakvu terapiju.........

----------


## nela 86

i mog muza su zvali danas iz bahceci klinike,i mi idemo u decembru na mikro tesu.sretno svima...

----------


## aboni76

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sada koliko sam ja skontala ide nas 5 na MT, moći ćemo i tamo biti podrška jedni drugima...
Anaitomi, mm ide u srijedu na kosultacije, ali mu nisu oni rekli da mora doći, nego smo mi svakako planirali da ode sa nalazom kariograma, tako da se sve poklopilo...

----------


## aboni76

Nela jeste li vi vadili još nešto od nalaza, jeste li saznali koji je uzrok azoo?

----------


## New Girl

Napokon malo veselja i na ovoj temi i neka to bude samo početak...
Meni isto nije baš jasno da ide odmah operacija, bez konzultacija. Zanima me jesu li ikome od vaših muževa, koji idu sada na micro tesu, punkcijom pronađeni spermiji?
Sretno svima...

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene, vi ste se baš raspisale  :Laughing: 
Vidi se da se nešto dešava! Mi nećemo na konsultacije, sutra će nam javiti trebamo li doći dan ranije i kad će tačno biti micro tese. Ako moj ciklus bude po planu krajem mjeseca ili početkom decembra, mi ćemo u uporedi postupak.
Želim vam svima sreću i puno spermića.

----------


## sos15

Kod mm punkcijom nisu nađeni spermiji.

----------


## New Girl

Mi isto planiramo odmah u postupak u 12.mj. ako sve bude ok.Kod mm su nađeni spermiji punkcijom ali smo imali 3. neuspješna postupka pa smo se sad odlučili za micro tese iako bi isto prije htjela popričat s doktorom i pitat za mišljenje.

----------


## aboni76

Sad sam razgovarala sa sestrom Adnom iz Bahceci, kaže mi da će trebati uplatiti avans od 500 KM i onda još 2000 za MT, a u tu cijene ulazi i zamrzavanje ako nešto nađu. Rekla mi je da dr. Emre dolazi krajem mjeseca i da će dogovoriti konsultacije prije operacije, jer hoće da upozna pacijente i da pregleda nalaze. Pitala sam je šta će nam trebati od nalaza, rekla mi je da treba: vrijeme krvarenja, TT i APTT, a u ponedjeljak da je nazovem dok provjeri da li još nešto treba. Nekim pacijentima je dr. Enver već govorio šta treba od nalaza, eli eto, nama nije. 
Zna li neko od vas šta je ovo TT i APT, gdje se to vadi, kaže da može i kod njih, ali mi bi u državnoj, kad već plaćamo zdravstveno, da makar nešto uradimo o trošku države...Ako je dr. Enver nekom od vas rekao da trebaju još neki nalazi, možete li mi reći koji, pa da pokušamo to pripremiti prije konsultacija, da ne čekamo zadnji čas...

----------


## tuzna

Mi mi smo dogovorili konsultacije.
dakle, kod nas svi nalazi oK,a spermija nema. zato smo htjeli konsultacije,da dr pregleda sve nalaze i kaze da li bi mogla neka terapije (kršitelj koda)ualno do njegovog sljedeceg dolaska.ako ne,cekamo sljedecu turu MT pacijenata..nista nas ne kosta jos koji mjesec cekati.taman dok odlucimo da li bi rizikovali da idemo odmah u postupak...
aboni,ovo su ti neki nalazi krvi, ja se sjecam da je APTV- aktivno,parcijalno ptortombinsko vrijeme, a TT je trombinsko(ili ptrotrombinsko?) vrijeme.
nadam se da su to iste skracenice kao i one moje...
ko ima konsultacije? svi smo 7.12.? u koliko je ko sati? :Very Happy:

----------


## nela 86

mm je radio kariotip,mikrodeleciju y hromozoma,kompletnu krvnu sliku,testosteron,fsh i testove krvarenja.to ce traziti svim pacijentima koji zele raditi mikro tesu.

----------


## anaitomi2

Nela 86 što su to testovi krvarenja ?

----------


## sos15

Je li treba i vrijeme zgrušavanja? 

Aboni76, jesi li pitala koliko kod njih koštaju te pretrage? Koliko mogu biti "stari" ti nalazi? Ove testove krvarenja moramo odraditi,ali spolne hormone je mm radio krajem 10-og mjeseca, pa kontam da vrijede još, šta vi mislite? Krvna slika nam je stara 5 mjeseci, je li to treba ponavljati?

Jesu li zakazivali termin za konsultacije prije micro tese? Mene još nisu zvali :Mad:

----------


## sos15

I opet ja. Jutros sam samo ja aktivna.
Znate li hoćemo li odmah poslije MT znati jesu li nešto našli ili to tek nakandno pregledaju? Nakon koliko ćemo znati kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Brunaa

*Drage Sarajke*, toplo vam savjetujem da bitne i korisne informacije vezane za polikliniku Bahceci objavljujete na temi koja je posvećena samo Bahceci-u http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74291-P...-%28Bahceci%29

Naime, ne idu u Bahceci samo parovi koji se bore sa azoo. Često škicnem na temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74291-P...-%28Bahceci%29 i baš se pitam kako je moguće da se ništa ne dešava, da nema interesanata za ovu Polikliniku, nikakvih vijesti vezanih uz konzultacije, prisutnost dr. itd. Informacije koje ste objavili na ovoj temi mogu biti od koristi i drugim parovima koji se iz razno raznih razloga interesiraju za Bahceci.

_Ipak tema Potpomognuta u Sarajevu (Bahceci) je predviđena kao tema na kojoj bi na jednom mjestu objedinili sve informacije i iskustva._ I na ovaj način će i drugi naći puno prije informacije koje traže.
Svima Vama želim uspjeh u Bahceci-u! Meni i MM Bahceci je također jedna od idućih opcija (naravno kad iskoristim smrzliće u MB) i zato pomno pratim temu Potpomognuta u Sarajevu (Bahceci).

Napominjem opet, ne želim Vas remetiti, al zapostajte nekad i na temu Bahceci-a.

----------


## aboni76

Tužna i Nela, hvala vam na informacijama  :Kiss: 
Anaitomi2 ja ću ti laički reći ono što ja znam o tim testovima, možda će ti neko bolje objasniti, u biti testovi krvarenja su da se provjeri nakon koliko vremena se grv zgrušava, pošto ima osoba kod kojih je vrijeme zgrušavanja produženo pa oni se moraju posebno tretirati. To je nalaz koji se radi bilo kakva da je operacija u pitanju.
Sos rekli su mi da se može uraditi kod njih ovaj nalaz, košta 100 ili 150 KM, nisam je dobro čula. Meni je sestra od mm koja radi u bolnici, rekla da ovi nalazi ne bi smjeli biti stariji od mjesec dana, ne znam da li je tako isto kod njih. Pošto ti imaš tu finu doktoricu, zamoli je da ti da uputnicu da to ponovite, sestra od mm kaže da ti nalazi budu za jedan dan gotovi, a i ja sam se sjetila da sam ja to morala raditi kada sam išla na operaciju i da su bili gotovi za jedan dan. 
Još ne zakazuju konsultacije, rekla mi je da će dr. Emre doći krajem mjeseca i da će tada biti konsultacije i da nazovemo sutra da nam kaže treba li nam još nešto osim ova tri nalaza koja sam juče napisala, a da će nam u toku sedmice javiti na koji račun da uplatimo avans.

----------


## nela 86

svi nalazi mogu biti stari najvise 6 mjeseci.testovi krvarenja su:vrijeme zgrusnjavanja krvi i vrijeme zaustavljanja krvarenja.

----------


## anaitomi2

aboni 76 i nela 86 hvala Vam na odgovoru

----------


## tuzna

zasto su onda nama konsultacije 7.12.,ako dolazi krajem mjeseca? ne kontam zasto je zgurao i nase konsultacije i zahvate u  period 6., 7. i 8.12?

----------


## aboni76

I meni nije jasno, ja sam mislila da će on biti samo tri dana tu, sestru sam pitala kada mi je rekla da će morati doći na konsultacije krajem mjeseca, jel mislila na dr. Envera, ona kaže, ne, kod dr. Emrea, on će doći krajem mjeseca, hoće da pregleda nalaze i upozna pacijente prije operacije. E sad zašto je tako, ko to zna, možda će nam narednih dana biti jasnije, najbitnije je da dr. Emre napokon dolazi i da kod nas azoovaca ima nekog pomaka  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

daaaaaaa, i ja se radujem sto se konacno nesto desava....doista mi je drago....ne znam zasto, u neki preveliki nas uspjeh i ne vjerujem,ali nek se desava bilo sta....

----------


## aboni76

mm je danas zvao sestru, da mu kaže šta još treba od nalaza pripremiti i ona mu rekla da sačeka dr. Emrea, da će mu on sve reći...Meni se ne čeka zadnji čas da vadimo te nalaze, da ne bi došli u situaciju da nemamo vremena da izvadimo u državnoj, pa da moramo kod njih i to i sve plaćati...Od starih nalaza (stari nekih 4-5mje) imamo krvnu sliku, spolne hormone, hormone štitne, kariogram i mikrodelacije...Mislila sam da ponovi krvnu sliku i uradi vrijeme krvarenja, TT i APTT..Ako neko od vas zna da još nešto treba, a mi nemamo, molim vas da mi napišete....Pozdrav svima

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna 7.12.??  :Yes:  ima nas ,ima 

Curke sto cete vi sve nosit od nalaza krvnu sliku,hormone,stitna itd,treba i briseve napravit jelda?? Kako ide ovo sa krvnom slikom ,dali to daje uputnicu dokt.opce prakse ili ginekolog??
I jel ti nalazi budu brzo ili se cekaju??  hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nela 86

zna li neko sad tacno koliko nas ima sa ovog foruma naruceno za mikro tesu u decembru?

----------


## sos15

Za krvnu sliku uputnicu daje doktor opšte prakse. Ja nosim krvnu sliku, hormone štitne, spolne hormone, papu, antitijela štitne (zbog Hashimoto-a), jetrene probe, rubela igg, antiHiv, hepatitis, sifilis i ostali vragovi.E da, i lipidni status jer mi je holesterol bio prenizak, a sad je na granici, pa mi je endokrinolog rekla da i to ponesem.

Nela,ako sam dobro izbrojala 6 parova je u igri: Aboni76 ,new girl, tanjica123, anaitomi, ti i ja.Tačnije naš muževi :Laughing: 
Ako sam nekoga zaboravila, ispravite me.

----------


## little ivy

volim kad se stvari pokrenu.
pozdrav i sretno svima,bio bi red da se i mi naručimo na jedne konzultacije za početak kad su čovjek i mikroskop konačno stigli.

----------


## sos15

little ivy,

opet ste aktivni :Very Happy: 

Što ti napisa, šteta je propustiti kad nam je tako blizu. Čini mi se da će tih dana u Hadžićima biti kao na vašaru!

----------


## sos15

Nego, da ponovim pitanje. Znate li hoćemo li odmah nakon micro tese znati rezultat?

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15,hvala za informaciju sto mi zene trebamo pripremit od nalaza.Ja osobno mislim da bi se trebalao znat,mislim da sam procitala da su cure koje su isle Gent i Istanbul rezultate znale odmah ,a i nekako mi je logicno ako se ide uporedno tj.ako ces i ti odmah u postupak onda se mora znat jel ima ili ne da se dalje krene u vadenje jajnih stanica i oplodnju,nadam se da nisam u krivu ,ipak treba sve provjerit jos za svaki slucaj ,da im mozda posaljes mail ili pitas ipak?

----------


## tuzna

i meni je nekako logicno ako se moze planirati MT i punkcija JS u isto vrijeme, da se rezultati da li ima spermija ili ne znaju odmah. medjutim, vrlo je moguce da se histoloski nalaz dobije kasnije(ako se isti i dobije ?!)
recimo,kad je mm bio u Mb-u, PH nalaz je dobio za mjesec dana i u njemu je,rekoh negdje ranije,pisalo sve :Shock: d toga kakvo je stanje sa spermijima,kakvi su kanalici, intersticijske celije ili nesto tako....dakle,detaljan opis svega ,a i nama je taj nalaz bio podloga za sve.

----------


## anaitomi2

Dobro jutro drage moje.. Ja jučer poslala mail u kliniku sa svojim silnim pitanjima između ostalog dali je moguće da idem zajedno sa mm u postupak pošto to ovisi o mojem menstrualnom ciklusu i dobila odgovor DOKTOR ĆE VAM SE JAVITI tako da sad i dalje ništa neznam i nisam pametna dali da idem vaditi sve nalaze koje moram imati a da nisu stariji od mj dana ,nebi htjela da mi vele da je sada nemoguće pa da moram ponovno za mj dana ići sve raditi... Mislim da nam trebaju ipak nešto prije javiti pa da stignemo sve to pripremiti jer neki nalazi ipak nisu gotovi isti dan.. Možda da idemo na svoju ruku napraviti ove nalaze koji su potrebni za mm Što vi mislite ?  I da još jedna radosna vijest da smo jučer dobili nalaz testosterona nakon 5 mj uzimanja CHORIOMONA 5000 nalaz je 22 a granica je 27 a u početku nam je bio ispod donje granice mislim da nekih 5,5 tako da se nadam da je to već veliki veliki plus

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi i nama su rekli da će nam dr. Emre sve reći šta treba, ali mi ćemo ovo što znamo da treba, prije nego što odemo kod njega, neću da čekamo zadnji čas, pa da ne možemo u državnoj nego kod njih, mislim da i vi možete tako...

----------


## postoji nada

Curke ,evo mene upravo zvali iz Bahceci sestra,joj zaboravih joj ime.Konzultacije pomaknute za dan prije znaci 6.12.,kaze sestra da ce 7 i 8.radit operacije a 6.onda sve konzultacije tako da idemo dan prije jupi,jupi. pozz svima

----------


## sos15

I mi smo dogovorili termin za konsultacije 06.12.

Koliko nas još ima?

Jeste li vi uplatile depozit? Meni sestra nije znala reći broj računa, a ja bi to najradije odmah uplatila da budem sigurna.

----------


## aboni76

Evo ja ih sada zvala, kada sam vidjela da su vama zakazali, nas je naručila na konsultacije 7.12., neće sve stići uraditi 6.12., tako da će operacije pomjeriti za 7 i 8.12, kaže da će ponovo morati sve obavijestiti.

----------


## aboni76

Pogrešno sam napisala, operacije će biti 8. i 9.12.

----------


## sos15

Mene je sad zvala da pomjerimo konsultacije za 07.12.

----------


## postoji nada

Curke ,ja vam nisam stigla prije javit,zvala me je sestra opet nakon 2 h,da ipak promjenimo konzultacije na 7.12. mi smo u pol 12 ,ako nedode do promjene ,ispricavala se puno tak da postoji mogucnost da se opet promjeni ako ne da tak racunamo.Nama nije trazila nikakvu uplatu,neznam dali se naplacuju konzultacije ako treba mi bi uplatili ali nista nije spominjala?
Jel netko blizu naseg termina 11:30??? pozz

----------


## sos15

Mi smo u 13:00!Nadam se da nećće biti pormjene.

----------


## anaitomi2

Evo i mi smo dobili  mail sa brojem računa na koji moramo uplatiti 500 KM a sutra ujutro moram nazvati da mi vele točno u koliko sati će biti 07.12 konzultacije. a operacije bi bile kao što već znate 8 i 9.12. Napisano mi je da je možda nemoguće da budem zajedno sa mm u postupku . Što su Vama rekli vezano za to ?

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy:  super curke ,nadam se da se vidimo bar nakratko ako bude bilo moguce. Anaitomi2 jesi sigurna da nemozete odmah u postupak?? Mozda nece da filaju zene hormonima za slucaj da nema plivaca, a opet to mi je cudno ako ste vi za to,mislim da nema razloga zasto nebi odmah,neznam? Ja sam bas tad u crvenom pa nemogu niti pregled obavit kod njih ,steta.
cujemo se drage moje

----------


## sos15

Meni su rekli da se javim prvog dana ciklusa, pa ćemo vidjeti može li se uklopiti. Inaće, doktor i hoće da nas pregleda 1. ili 3. dana ciklusa, tako da bi se ti mogla uklopiti u pregled.

----------


## postoji nada

> Meni su rekli da se javim prvog dana ciklusa, pa ćemo vidjeti može li se uklopiti. Inaće, doktor i hoće da nas pregleda 1. ili 3. dana ciklusa, tako da bi se ti mogla uklopiti u pregled.


A tak ,pa to je onda super,ako budu htjeli i imali vremena nek me pregledaju,nisam znala da je to moguce s obzirom na crveno, a i zanima me jel oni pregledaju ultrazvukom prek trbuha ili vaginalno,vec mi je muka od tih pregleda dolje, kod nas vise nitko negleda ovak ,cak i trudnice ne preko trbuha :Mad: 
A opet sta se mora ,mora se ak je to po danasnjici tocnije i preciznije nek gledaju kak hoce.Samo da mi brzo docekamo svoje termine i da sve bude ok,nedaj Boze da nas nesto sprijeci nemogu si to zamislit,nakon toliko izgubljenih godina i cekanja jos samo treba da se nesto zakomplicira i da nas sprijeci  :Naklon:  to bi bio ocaj, necemo mislit o takvim stvarima

----------


## tuzna

cure,koliko u konačnici jeste cijena MT?
nekad su bili rekli 1000e, sad je ,cini mi se,neka visa cijena?

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, UZV mi je radio vaginaln, ali izdrži se. Valjda smo već navikle.

Tužna, cijena je 2500 KM, nadam se da je neće mjenjati.

----------


## postoji nada

Ma je da ,slazem se sve se izdrzi.Recite mi curke ovo sto smo dobili mail za uplatu 500KM.,jel to onda 250Eura, nezgodno mi je sad opet zvat sestru i pitat,malo prije sam zvala da potvrdimo termin i vezano za uplatu, a zaboravila sam pitat koliko moramo uplatit u eurima?
Hvala vam

----------


## sos15

500 KM je 255,65 EUR, ali kad odeš u banku kažeš im da trebaš uplatiti u vrijednosti od 500 KM i oni ti preračunaju koliko, mada nećeš pogriješiti ni da uplatiš 250 EUR.
I ja sam danas to planirala platiti da riješim.

----------


## tuzna

cure,sretno svima.
nadam se da cemo za mjesec dana ,na ovoj istoj temi, cestitati jedne drugima.....

----------


## anaitomi2

evo i mi potvrdili termin za konzultacije 07.12 u 9.30.  što se tiče cijene ja mislim da ta cijena sa zamrzavanje ili ? ima li kakvih novosti o smještaju ?

----------


## sos15

Meni su rekli da je u tu cijenu uključeno zamrzavanje. 
Što se tiče smještaja, mi smo dogovorili za onaj apartman u Hadžićima, čovjek je jako ljubazan, još ćemo ga jednom prozvati par dana prije, jer nije tražio unaprijed plaćanje, pa da ne zaboravi na nas.

----------


## aboni76

I meni su rekli da je u cijenu ukljičeno zamrzavanje. Mm je naručen na konsultacije u 10, ja neću ići s njim, ali ću biti tamo kada bude operacija, pa se nadam da ćemo se vidjeti...
Pozdrav svima

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15.hvala ti ,ajme svaka vam cast ,svi se trudite u najkracem roku odgovorit  :Love: 

Ja vam imam jednu novost,malo sam zbunjena ali nek bude kako mora.Zvala sam sestru vezano za uplatu kad da to rijesimo,i bla,bla,bla,te ona meni rece da mi idemo na MICRO-TESE odmah sad u ovoj grupi da smo mi upisani sad za operaciju  :Shock: .,ja sam vam malo bila u soku i objasnila joj da mi prvi put dolazimo ,i da nam mozda treba terapija, rekoh da nas zena nije zamjenila s nekim ,ali nije kaze da ce doktor pregledat muza,obavit razgovor i ako treba napravimo pretrage tamo sto treba i onda 8 ili 9.operacija, ako smatra da nam treba terapija onda ce se pomaknut ali misli da ne s obzirom da je kaze vidio moj mail i muzeve nalaze.
Sad neznam dali trazit smjestaj i koliko dugo ,ali eto snaci cemo se vec ,nek bude odmah ako treba  i samo da sretno prode za sve nas.Tak da cure mislim da se vidimo u bolnici sigurno,ako se opet nesto ne promjeni.Puse svima

Tuzna sto je svama?? Konzultacije ili isto micro odmah??

----------


## postoji nada

Joj cure iz Sarajeva ,ili Bih,ako moze pomoc bas se nesnalazim nikako na internet stranici plan grada Sarajevo ,ubiti me zanima koji bi bio najblizi hotel do nase klinike Bahceci??? Neznam kako da mi prikaze Hađžići -garovci i onda Sarajevo,sve sam probala al mi nist neprikazuje pogotovo za Hađžiće.,pa me zanima najblize u kilometrazi Bolnica-Hotel??Hvala

----------


## New Girl

Prijavljujem i ja naše konzultacije 07.12. u 12:00, vidimo se  :Bye:

----------


## nela 86

i mi smo dogovorili konsultacije 07.12. u 16h,i uplatili 500 km.sretno svima...

----------


## nela 86

zaboravih, mikrotesa 08 ili 09 decembra.

----------


## aboni76

> Joj cure iz Sarajeva ,ili Bih,ako moze pomoc bas se nesnalazim nikako na internet stranici plan grada Sarajevo ,ubiti me zanima koji bi bio najblizi hotel do nase klinike Bahceci??? Neznam kako da mi prikaze Hađžići -garovci i onda Sarajevo,sve sam probala al mi nist neprikazuje pogotovo za Hađžiće.,pa me zanima najblize u kilometrazi Bolnica-Hotel??Hvala


Našla sam na netu ovaj hotel u Hadžićima, mislim da ti je to najbliže klinici, evo link http://www.hotelseos.com/index.html.

Evo još jedan link, nisu hoteli, apartmani su http://www.realitica.com/apartmani-s...idza/Sarajevo/

Evo još nekih hotela koji nisu u Hadžićima, ali su u blizini Hadžića, na Ilidži, koja je odprilike udaljena od Hadžića nekih 8 km. Banana city nije na Ilidži, ali je blizu, stavila sam link, jer mislim da on najpovoljniji, a čula sam da je skroz ok.

http://www.hoteliilidza.ba/site/novost2.html
http://www.hotel-hollywood.ba/
http://www.casagrande-bih.com/bs/
http://hoteliimzit.ba/index.php?id=10
http://www.banana.ba/

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala aboni76 ,bas si se potrudila ,a ja sam opet tutluk neznam koji su blizu bolnice jedino mi je jasno za ovaj prvi i izgleda ok.,to je i za svadbu hotel.
Naci cemo nesto vec.hvala puno na trudu :Wink:

----------


## 888

moj muž je radio spermiogram koji je pokazao sve 000.  Tako mi  je teško, al moramo se borit dalje.                                                                                                  trebamo uradit kariogram i microdeleciju zvala sam u Helixlab, Beograd 
ta dva nalaza su 270 eura, i moramo u Banja luku, tu oni imaju svoj labaratori a nama ja reletivno blizu, pa tu izvadit krv koju oni pošalju u Beograd
tako da i mi planiramo na microtesu, al ne znam hoćemo stić u prvom krugu..da li zna netko od Vas kad dolazi ponovo doktor, il sad kad budete gore da saznate...

----------


## postoji nada

> moj muž je radio spermiogram koji je pokazao sve 000.  Tako mi  je teško, al moramo se borit dalje.                                                                                                  trebamo uradit kariogram i microdeleciju zvala sam u Helixlab, Beograd 
> ta dva nalaza su 270 eura, i moramo u Banja luku, tu oni imaju svoj labaratori a nama ja reletivno blizu, pa tu izvadit krv koju oni pošalju u Beograd
> tako da i mi planiramo na microtesu, al ne znam hoćemo stić u prvom krugu..da li zna netko od Vas kad dolazi ponovo doktor, il sad kad budete gore da saznate...


Zao mi je strasno kad cujem za te 000,zlo mi je i stvarno se pitam zasto,zasto svima nama,izgleda da je to nas kriz kojeg moramo nosit ali nadam se ne jos za dugo.
Mislim da nemozes sada u ovoj prvoj turi,jel si trebala vec kontaktirat kliniku ima nas dosa a doktor ce radit 2.dana operacije ovaj put tak da mislim da i nemoze nas bit previse iako nas vec ima dosta.,svakako ako zelis nazovi ih pa vidi .a ovi  nalazi koje morate napravit cekaju se 2-3tjedna kako gdje .Ima ovdje curki kojim nece  muzevi ici sad u prvoj turi pa svakako ostani na ovoj temi ona je najbolja za azoospermiju i sve sto bilo tko od nas sazna o Bahceciju i dok.Emre kad ce opet dolazit odmah objavljujemo da svi znaju.
Sretno ,drzite se  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

888 žao mi je da su 000 i da terapija nije pomogla...Povadite te nalaza pa na Micro Tese, i sama znaš da nema odustajanja dok i najmanje nade ima. Što se tiče nalaza koje trebate vaditi, ne znam koliko vam je Sarajevo daleko, ali su ti nalazi u Sarajevu duplo jeftiniji...Pozz i sretno

----------


## sos15

888,

znam da je teško kad vidiš sve 000, ali nema odustajanja. Ja sam nalaze mikrodelecije u Helixlabu čekala manje od 7 dana, a kariogram nisam tamo radila. Koliko košta kariogram kod njih kad je tako skupo? Znam da sam mikrodelecije plaćala 90 EUR, to sam slala uzorak u Beograd.
Pitaćemo kad dolazi doktor ponovo, a možeš ih i ti nazvati da provjeriš da nam još slobodnih termina. I kod njih se može odraditi kariogram, ali ne znam koliko se čeka nalaz. Možda da provjeriš cijene i kod njih.

----------


## sos15

Cure, šta ćete pripremiti muževima na dan micro tese? Ja sam u nedoumici treba li u bolnicu nositi pidžamu, veš, papuče i sl? Koliko sam shvatila isti dan izlazi iz bolnice, ali kontam da u nečemu treba biti dok se budi iz anestezije i bude tamo. Je li glupo da taj dan ode u trenerci da mu što manje steže ranu pri izlasku?

----------


## 888

> 888 žao mi je da su 000 i da terapija nije pomogla...Povadite te nalaza pa na Micro Tese, i sama znaš da nema odustajanja dok i najmanje nade ima. Što se tiče nalaza koje trebate vaditi, ne znam koliko vam je Sarajevo daleko, ali su ti nalazi u Sarajevu duplo jeftiniji...Pozz i sretno


a šta je tu je, sarajevo je nama bliže, samo ne znam gdje možemo radit ove nalaze u sarajevu??molim te hoćeš me uputit,jel mislimo to što prije obavit

----------


## 888

> 888,
> 
> znam da je teško kad vidiš sve 000, ali nema odustajanja. Ja sam nalaze mikrodelecije u Helixlabu čekala manje od 7 dana, a kariogram nisam tamo radila. Koliko košta kariogram kod njih kad je tako skupo? Znam da sam mikrodelecije plaćala 90 EUR, to sam slala uzorak u Beograd.
> Pitaćemo kad dolazi doktor ponovo, a možeš ih i ti nazvati da provjeriš da nam još slobodnih termina. I kod njih se može odraditi kariogram, ali ne znam koliko se čeka nalaz. Možda da provjeriš cijene i kod njih.


Trebamo pripremit punu vreću para pa krenit u postupak...jel nas svi zaklaše s ovim ciframa...evo da vidim gdje mi aboni76

----------


## 888

mislila sam napisat : da vidim gdje mi aboni 76 predlaže,  
danas ne funkcioniran normalno,  bila sam  uvjerena da će Spermiogram pokazati koji spermić, ne znam koliko još razočaranja mogu podnjet, baš ko  da se sve okrenulo protiv nas
da li je Božija volja da mi nemamo djecu, iako ih žarko želimo ???

----------


## sos15

888, nemoj tako razmišljati. Kažu da Bog postavlja pred nas onoliko prepreka koliko mi možemo izdržati. Po tome, mi smo jači od većine i izdržaćemo sve ovo da bi došli do cilja.

----------


## sos15

888, nisam upratila iz kojeg dijela Bosne si, pa ne znam možeš li ovo iskoristiti, ali kopiram ti post Aboni78 sa drugog forum da pročitaš gdje su oni radili nalaze i kako.Nadam se da se ona neće ljutiti što korisitm njene postove.

"MM je radio prije mjesec dana na Medicinskom fakultetu, evo ti broj pa ih možeš kontaktirati 033 226 478, nazovi i traži odjel za genetiku. Pitaj ih da ti urade i mikrodeleciju y, nama su i to uradili mada na uputnici nije pisalo. Kada sam zvala da pitam gdje se radi kariogram rekli su mi da može i u bolnici, ali u tom momentu nisu radili, rekli su da će za nekih mjesec dana. Moja je preporuka Medicinski fakultet, jako su ljubazni i profesionalni a nalaz bude gotov za 15-tak dana. 
 	 Mi nismo ništa plaćali, imali smo uputnicu i odluku iz drugog kantona da oni snose sve troškove. Za svaki slučaj provjeri kada ih nazoveš ako ćeš imati uputnicu iz Sarajeva. "

----------


## 888

mi smo iz Čapljine, teško da možemo doć do uputnice...to je procedura cijela, treba potpis od tri doktora, i čekat da nam odobre........ radije ćemo platimo

----------


## postoji nada

888.,sretno i krenite cim prije u skupljanje nalaza da mozete na micro-tese,samo ce ona dati konacan rezultat,znam da je tesko,ma pretesko nam je, samo mi znamo koji se borimo sa azoo,ali nekako vjerujem da "dat ce nam Bog "da dodemo do svog malog cuda :Love: 
 Sos15.,ja cu pripremit pidzamu i vesa svakako iako jos neznam i nevjerujem da je moguce da mog muza operiraju odmah 8 ili 9,jel trebat ce napravit kod njih dosta svjezih nalaza ,ali eto za svaki slucaj  ponjet cu sve.Muz je spreman on zeli odmah,ajojjj nezna sta ga ceka u  :scared:  operacijskoj sali.Dobro si se sjetila za trenirku ,to je super ideja ,zasto ne.
gdje nam je tuzna sto je snjima idu li i oni nakraju odmah na micro??
pozz svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure samo da vam se javim da vam poželim sreću u Sarajevu, vama i vašim muževima..pratim svaki dan šta se događa i puno vas ide na micro tese, nadam se da će vam svima biti pozitivan ishod i da ćete ubrzo i u postupke!  :Very Happy:  Budite i dalje tako hrabre, pusa!

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti u dobru i zlu.,svi se nadamo pozitivno ishodu  a opet s druge strane se bojimo..,sve se nekako pomjesalo emocije su tu pa je dan srece i jedva cekamo ,drugi dan suze i strah, neka bude kako mora ,ja to svaki dan kazem sve se u zivotu desava s neki razlogom pa tako i ovo.Tko bi bio sretniji od nas svih sto idemo da svama po povratku podjelimo najljepsu mogucu vijest da su ih ipak nasli ,ma par komada ,jedan ali vrijedan.,. :Heart: Hvala vam svima sto ste uz nas i hrabrite nas. :Bye:

----------


## aboni76

Sos naravno da se ne ljutim za kopiranje  :Smile: 

888 ako ne možete dobiti uputnicu, možete uraditi privatno u Sarajevu, evo kopirat ću mail koji sam slala dok nismo imali uputnicu, raspitivala sam se gdje možemo uraditi privatno i našla sam u ovoj labaratoriji. Sos ti je dala dobar prijedlog, da uradite u Bahceciju, ja sam zaboravila da i tamo može, samo ne znam koliko košta kod njih...

Poštovani,

Interesuje me da li može kod Vas da se uradi analiza Y delecije i kariotip? Ako može, molila bih Vas da mi napišete koliko košta analiza i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz. Nalaz mi treba radi otkrivanja uzroka muškog steriliteta (azoospermija).

Poštovani,

U Institutu za genetičko inženjerstvo i biotehnologiju možete uraditi analizu kariotipa i tom metodom mogu biti detektovane sve mikroskopski uočljive mutacije na svim hromosomima, pa tako i delecije na Y hromosomu. Međutim, ovom metodom ne mogu biti detektovane mikrodelecije i druge mutacije koje nisu vidljive na hromosomskom nivou. Analiza kariotipa košta 250,00 KM i ukoliko ste zainteresirani, možete se javiti na br. 033 220-926 i telefonom dogovoriti termin.

Lijep pozdrav,

S.H.



Dr. Sanin Haverić

Šef Laboratorije za citogenetiku i genotoksikologiju

INSTITUT ZA GENETIČKO INŽENJERSTVO I BIOTEHNOLOGIJU

Zmaja od Bosne 8 (Kampus)

71000 Sarajevo

Bosna i Hercegovina

www.ingeb.ba

----------


## aboni76

U dobru i zlu, hvala na lijepim željama, nadam se da će i kod vas uskoro biti dobrih vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Cure, jeste li gledale šta za smještaj? Meni se čine najbliže ovi apartmani, šta vi mislite? Meni su rekli da su 800m udaljeni od klinike. Javljate ako nekoga kontaktirate za smještaj.

----------


## anaitomi2

Drage moje mi sa velikim  isčekivanjem i veseljem čekamo taj dan da krenemo na put prema sarajevu. Moram Vam priznati da se  po drugoj strani jako jako bojim rezultata. Ne želim ni razmišlati o tome ali ipak negdje duboko u meni navire pitanje što ako neće biti uspijeha. Ne želim sada unositi negativnu energiju ali neznam dali se samo ja tako osijećam . Jednostavno cijele dane samo razmišljam o tome i što i kako će biti...  Vidim da se postavilo pitanje  što ponijeti za dan operacije ..? Neznam kako je inače jer nikad nisam morala ležati u bolnici pa neznam ali bio bi red da nam je netko iz klinike javio što bi bilo poželjno uzeti sa sobom to im nebi oduzelo puno vremena jedan mail na sve adrese i problem riješen a ovako sada moramo jedna drugu ispitivat tražiti po internetu i itd . Razumijela bi da je to nešto što ide preko socijalnog i što ne plaćamo ali ipak bez obzira na sve nisu mali novci u pitanju.. Pročitala sam na netu da nakon operacije moraju obući donje rublje jedan broj manji i da moraju biti francuski kroj ja neznam  dali je to točno ali nebi željela da kad dođem dolje da prvo moram  po sarajevu tražiti donje rublje... Tako je i sa nalazima zamolila sam ih da mi pošalju nalaze koji nam trebaju mislim na one koji nesmiju biti stariji od 1 ili 6 mj  ali od odgovora ništa  Nego smo opet na svoju ruku radili nalaze koje ste nam vi napisali tako da sam malo sa te strane razočarana pa čak moram priznati i sa dolaskom doktora na tri dana.. Mi smo od početka planirali ići zajedno u postupak bez obzira na rezultat operacije jer nam je to jedina šansa a za sad je to nemoguće a najviše me brine to da ako i nešto nađu morat će zamrznuti a tko zna koliko će ih preživjeti.. oprostite na dugom mailu ali morala sa to s nekim podijeliti... Sretno svima i nadam se da se možda vidimo u sarajevu

----------


## postoji nada

Draga moja anaitomi2,tocno tako se i ja osjecam ,strah je tu vise vec sreca sto napokon idemo.Malo prije sam razgovarala sa muzem,koji je jako pozitivan ,jedva ceka ,i govori mi stalno ma mora ih bit,bit ce ih puno,pa se smije,ali se jako nada....,a ja se tako bojim ,nemogu zamislit osjecaj i trenutak kad doktor dode sa rezultatima i kaze ???imali ili ne???
Slazem se da je cudno,sto nista nam ne govore za stvari koje nam trebaju za ponjet u bolnicu i za nalaze sto sve treba imati,mislim da hoce da se sto vise nalaza kod njih napravi.
Mozda nisu dovoljno upuceni kako to sve ide.Zanimljivo je da doktor dolazi samo na 3.dana,gdje ce se upoznat sa pacijentima,pregledat ih i operirat.,nije li to malo naporno??
Nama ostaje samo ufanje da ce sve ispasti dobro...
Vidimo se ja se nadam,ako budemo 3-4dana po bolnici,vidjet cemo se bar u cekaonici. :Wink: 

Sos15.,ja nisam jos nista rezervirala,ipak cemo pricekat konzultacije da nam doktor potvrdi hoce li muza sigurno operirat u ovoj turi,ako hoce,onda cemo  u potragu za smjestajem,vjerovatno cemo vidjet imali mjesta u hotelu koji bude najblizi. :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Drago mi je da ste napisale da je i kod vas strah prisutan jer mene ubija. Radnim danom još i nekako jer mi je frka na poslu, ali vikend je užasan. Juče sam cijelu kuću digla na noge, samo da zaokupiram misli. Potpuno se slažem sa anaitomi da je malo čudan stav klinike prema nama, za svaku informacije moram zvati po par puta. Sad ću ja njima poslati mail u kojima ću ispitat sve što nas muči, pa ako odgovore, javim vam. Možda da mi pomognete šta sve da pitam: odjeća, da li treba pripremiti nešto od lijekova, koje nalaze pripremiti. Ima li još šta za dodati?

Još me nešto interesuje: planirate li kupiti poklon doktoru i sestrama nakon operacije, tipa piće, bombonjera, voće i slično? Kod nas je običaj da kad ideš doktoru nosiš poklone kao za babine, ali ovo je privatna klinika, pa ne znam ima li potrebe za tim.

----------


## aboni76

I ja se osjećam isto kao i vi, svaki dan sa mm pričam o tome, sretni smo što će na operaciju, što ćemo definitivno znati na čemu smo, a s druge strane pitanje i strah šta ako ne bude...Mm i ja smo razgovarali o tome, ja mu želim biti podrška koliko god mogu, a isto znam da ga ne smijem ubjeđivati da će naći nešto, jer ako ne bude, biće mu samo još gore, tako da smo razgovarali i o toj mogućnosti i dogovorili se ako ne daj bože ne bude, idemo na donatorsku ili ćemo usvojiti..U biti imamo plan b, jer se ni on ni ja ne možemo pomiriti sa tom činjenicom da možda nećemo nikad biti roditelj...

Mm će najvjerovatnije u srijedu u Bahceci da uzme od doktora papir da mu je zakazana operacija i da uplati avans. Iskreno, meni nisu ni pala na pamet ova pitanje o kojima razmišljate, cure svaka vam čast  :Klap: .

Sos ti im pošalji mail, a pošto mm ide kod njih, napišite šta sve da pita, ja ću mu napisati na papir, pa neka ispituje doktora, u slučaju da ne odgovore na mail...

Što se tiče poklona, mislim da nema nikakve potrebe za tim, privatna je klinika, oni imaju svoj cjenovnik, mi platimo i to je to....

----------


## postoji nada

Bas tako sos15,vikend ubija ,misli su samo u operaciji i ishodu kakav ce bit,nekako sam se prije vise nadala a sad sto se blizi strah i negativne misli,valjda ce i to prestat  kad krenemo na put i sta bude ,bit ce.
Vezano za poklon ja mislim da bi ih pocastili kasnije ako bude uspjesna operacija,pice i bombonjera ,a ako nedaj Boze nebude dobro,mislim da cemo pozeljet sto prije pobjec iz bolnice i da nam tada nebi bilo nista napameti.Mada s druge strane sto kaze aboni76.svi cemo mi to dobro platit ,pa mozda i nije potrebno,znam da ce nas poprilicno kostat sobzirom da ja nemam nista od nalaza i muz svjeze,tak da ce dobit dobro love ako je 50KM.po hormonu,+ spermiogram,analiza krvi i sto sve bude trebalo za operaciju ,pa moj pregled itd.,ali ni to nije bitno samo da nebude uzalud.  :Sad:

----------


## 888

> Sos naravno da se ne ljutim za kopiranje 
> 
> 888 ako ne možete dobiti uputnicu, možete uraditi privatno u Sarajevu, evo kopirat ću mail koji sam slala dok nismo imali uputnicu, raspitivala sam se gdje možemo uraditi privatno i našla sam u ovoj labaratoriji. Sos ti je dala dobar prijedlog, da uradite u Bahceciju, ja sam zaboravila da i tamo može, samo ne znam koliko košta kod njih...
> 
> Poštovani,
> 
> Interesuje me da li može kod Vas da se uradi analiza Y delecije i kariotip? Ako može, molila bih Vas da mi napišete koliko košta analiza i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz. Nalaz mi treba radi otkrivanja uzroka muškog steriliteta (azoospermija).
> 
> Poštovani,
> ...


aboni76 puno ti hvala, danas sam baš zvala i sve ok, samo mi je doktor rekao da ne rade microdeleciju Y kromosoma, il  sam ja nešto pogrešno protumačila   :Unsure:                      vi ste radili sve kod njih i te nalaze priznaju u bahceciju?

----------


## tuzna

neko je i mene pomenuo 
ev mene ... :Bye:   vjerovale ili ne,cak i onda kad mjesecima nisam nista postala, svaki dan sam citala forum i ove nase teme.

uglavnom, mi smo samo na konsultacijama, tako smo i htjeli,nisam psihicki spremna na nista vise.
prvo da odem u Istanbul za Novu Godinu  :Dancing Fever: , pa cu onda da mislim o svemu i oporavim se ponovo do mora-do novog putovanja.
 ja se ne nadam nicemu.ne znam ni zasto konsultacije,ajde neka se broji da i mi nesto vrtimo,radimo..

ovih dana mm ce ponoviti hormone,spermiogram ponovo tamo(zali Boze para-znamo unaprijed kakav ce nalaz biti) i da vidimo sta taj dugo cekani dr. ima da kaze.
iz jednog njegovog maila sam zakljucila da bas i nije neki pobornik terapija,jer nista nije dokazano da utice na poboljsanje spermija,kaze on.

sto se poklona tice,ja to smatram skroz nepotrebnim,neko vec rece,imaju cijene, nimalo niske,i mi  platimo za uslugu.ne vidim potrebu nikakvu da im se za bilo sta zahvaljujem.
kad bih ja bila u pitanju,ja bih u bolnicu ponijela sve svoje: ogrtac,papuce,pidzamu ,gace obicne i boxerice, peskir...i trenerka neka se nadje.
to sve moze biti u autu,ako zatreba-sve je tu.

dakle, moje iskustvo kaze da je vlastito najbolje,jer se meni desilo da su mi jednom u jednoj klinici dali spavacicu koja je na mojih  180 cm izgledala kao neka ultra kratka haljinica. nisam smjela da se pomaknem,inace bi sve ispalo  :gaah: 
najsretnija sam u svojoj komotnoj spavacici i svojim pokucnicama broja 41 kojeg gotovo nigdje nema  :Grin:

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna moja,pa disi ,napokon glas i od tebe da cujemo :Love: 
Drago mi je da se javis kad stignes.U potpunosti se slazem stobom i ja bas nisam psihicki spremna za micro,ali muz je ,pa ako doktor smatra da mozemo to ce biti sad 8.9.12. Svakako da treba ubacit u auto sve potrebno za bolnicu,imas pravo sve nek je spremno u gepeku .
Mene je bas ta terapija mucila ,znaci on bas nije za terapiju?' ,e onda smo sad u igri,pa kako bude.
Curke mene nema od Srijede 6-7dana cak ni blizu interneta pa da se ne zabrinete ako se nejavim,ako uspijem javim se. puseee

----------


## tuzna

da,tu sam ja.ne brinite, necete me se lako rijesiti  :Smile: 

ma,nekako si mislim da je vasa ta situacija najbolja: ici cete na MT,a niste se stigli ni pripremiti za to .tako je najbolje,ne sekirate se previse  :Wink: 

bas mi je drago kad je ova tema ziva.

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada, mi nismo radili kod njih, jer smo dobili odobrenje komisije i uputnicu da radimo u Sarajevu, tako da smo uradili na Medicinskom fakultetu. Sjetila sam se da su neke cure spominjale da se i na fakultetu može uraditi bez uputnice, samo se plaća, ne znam koliko. Možeš ih nazvati, traži odjel genetike, pa ih pitaj, jako su ljubazni. Imaš broj u onom mom postu što je Sos kopirala...

----------


## sos15

Cure, odgovorili mi iz Bahceci - kopiram odgovor:
Postovani,

 Prije operacije, ja cu traziti ove rezultate testa: kompletna krvna slika,
APTT, PT, Anti HCV, HBsAg, anti HIV. Ako je dijabeticar u pitanju, ja cu
 takodjer traziti nalaz ''glukoze u krvi nataste''.

 Pacijenti bi trebali nositi uske slip gace. Mozete ponijeti pidzamu sa sobom.

 Tablete protiv bolova i sanitetski materijal ima u klinici, tako da ne
 morate donijeti sa sobom. Opcenito ja trazim da se medicinski zavoj
 promijeni dva dana poslije operacije. Mozete mjenati zavoje u vasem
 lokalnom medicinskom centru.

 Ne zaboravite ponijeti sa sobom sve rezultate testa i dokumente sa sobom.

 Pet sati prije operacije nemoj te nista jesti i piti zbog anesteziji.

 Nakon operacije, par sati cete odmarati u nasoj klinici. Preporucujem vam
 da ostanete u Sarajevu barem noc poslije operacije.

 Dr. Emre Bakircioglu and Dr. Enver Kurt
 Bahceci BiH IVF Centar

----------


## aboni76

Hvala Sos  :Smile:

----------


## marisela

> Našla sam na netu ovaj hotel u Hadžićima, mislim da ti je to najbliže klinici, evo link http://www.hotelseos.com/index.html.
> 
> Evo još jedan link, nisu hoteli, apartmani su http://www.realitica.com/apartmani-s...idza/Sarajevo/
> 
> Evo još nekih hotela koji nisu u Hadžićima, ali su u blizini Hadžića, na Ilidži, koja je odprilike udaljena od Hadžića nekih 8 km. Banana city nije na Ilidži, ali je blizu, stavila sam link, jer mislim da on najpovoljniji, a čula sam da je skroz ok.
> 
> http://www.hoteliilidza.ba/site/novost2.html
> http://www.hotel-hollywood.ba/
> http://www.casagrande-bih.com/bs/
> ...


Ja sam na ovu temu malo zalutala ali eto pročitala sam sve vaše postove i iščekivanja ja od srca želim da se zaista obradujete  i da ova klinika bude vaša dobitna konbinacija,,,, ja sam iz Sarajeva i eto iz mog potpisa možete vidjeti da sam napokon uspjela i nadam se da će tako ostati narednih 9 mjeseci što i vama želim..... E sad zašto pišem ovdje željela sam vam bar malo na neki način pomoći gledala sam ove hotele pa ima i dobri i jako skupi a znam da vam svaki dinar treba pa sad naj bliži vam je onaj na ulazu u Hadžiće na samom semaforu koji nikako nećete fuliti taj što se zove hotel seos samo neznam kakve su cijene i kakav je smještaj i ostalo a on vam je baš blizu i klinike znači od njega kad krenete dalje cestom da se vozite nemate zaista puno neznam sad da li kilometar ili ne s desne strane vam dođe  ono ka trgovači centar  BINGO i možda 100 metara vožnje s lijeve strane vam odma dolazi klinika Bahceci....... eto nadam se da ću vam bar malo pomoći ovako

----------


## New Girl

Super sos, hvala ti, sad mi to izgleda puno stvarnije, zaista se događa  :Smile: 
Marisela čestitam i sretno do kraja  :Smile: , možeš li molim te ukratko opisati postupak u Bahceciu. Meni je dr samo reko da se javim prvi dan ciklusa, treći dan terapija, ali zanima me kakva je terapija, klomifen, gonali? Da li se kod njih kupuju inekcije ili...Je li svaki dan folikulometrija, na koji dan rade transfer? Puno hvala....

----------


## marisela

Ma mogu naravno onoliko koliko se sjećam u bobu jer se razlikuje stimulirani postupak od Feta,,, a svakako dugujem odgovor i našoj Anaši  :Smile: ,
pa da javiš se prvi dan a mislim da dole kod njega ideš drugi ili treći dan kada ti vade Progesteron i Estradiol i čekate jedno sat vremena da budu gotovi i naravno ako su referentne vrijednosti ok onda vam određuje terapiju i taj nalaz vam košta 96 KM a otprilike 48  eura nisam baš sigurna i tada vam određuje terapiju uglavnom je to Puregon i Femara recimo meni je bila puregon 150 jedinica i femar pet dana ujutro i uveče,,, stom terapijom se kreće od 3 dana. Onda mu se javljate ponovo 6 dan terapije kada vas pregleda i to se ništa ne plaća i tada poslije tog pregleda ja sam nastavila sa puregonom i dalje 150 jedinica i sa jednim menopurom dva dana i onda opet deveti dan kontrola.

----------


## marisela

Ma mogu naravno onoliko koliko se sjećam u bobu jer se razlikuje stimulirani postupak od Feta,,, a svakako dugujem odgovor i našoj Anaši  :Smile: ,
pa da javiš se prvi dan a mislim da dole kod njega ideš drugi ili treći dan kada ti vade Progesteron i Estradiol i čekate jedno sat vremena da budu gotovi i naravno ako su referentne vrijednosti ok onda vam određuje terapiju i taj nalaz vam košta 96 KM a otprilike 48  eura nisam baš sigurna i tada vam određuje terapiju uglavnom je to Puregon i Femara recimo meni je bila puregon 150 jedinica i femar pet dana ujutro i uveče,,, stom terapijom se kreće od 3 dana. Onda mu se javljate ponovo 6 dan terapije kada vas pregleda i to se ništa ne plaća i tada poslije tog pregleda ja sam nastavila sa puregonom i dalje 150 jedinica i sa jednim menopurom i jednim Cetrodite i onda ponovo 8 dan na pregled kada vam ponovo vade ali samo Progesteron ako se ne varam i onda sam nastavila sa istom tom dozom od puregona, menopura i cetrodite još dva dana i onda ide štoperica i punkcija.

----------


## marisela

A joj zanemarite ovaj prvi post ovo nešta me zeza nešto sam ja u stvri zeznula  :Laughing:   eto to je taj neki put ja sam stvarno zadovoljna doktorom Enverom i zaista imam samo riječi pohvale,,, eto ja sam imala sedam ćelija i svih sedam se oplodilo i bio je transfer na treći dan tri su mrvice vratili ali eto nije bilo suđeno,,,, ostale 4 smo zamrznuli isto tako na treći dan oni tako rade jer kako je meni doktor objasnio sad kad sam radila Fet on ih je odledio sve 4 i 3 su preživjele i oni ih tada puste da se razvijaju do blastociste do petog dana tek znači poslije odleđavanja jer su tad kao jači i snažniji ako prežive,, kao ako ne prežive do petog dana znači nisu ni jaki i ostanu ti novci za idući postupak iskreno meni se sviđa kako rade i sam njihov pristup zaista jer nije ni Fet baš jeftin on sam košta 2000 KM ili 1000 Eura stim da tu nema te lijekova sem Estrofema koji pijete,,,

----------


## marisela

Nadam se da me administratori neće ružiti jer ipak ovo nije tema za ova objašnjena nego tamo na temi Bahceci pa sad neznam da li se ovi postovi mogu prebaciti ili ne ja sam samo željela pomoći i olakšati vam, i nadam se da jesam evo da kažem još i ovo sve sam kupovala kod njih sem menopura njega nemaju ali puregon im je dosta jeftiniji nego u bilo kojoj apoteci čak sam ja kod Reša nešto povoljnije plaćala ali kod njih je još povoljniji pa vi fino pitate koliko je kod njih jer vi možda negdje imate čak i jeftinije da kupite uglavnom niste obavezni da kupuje te kod njih. Treba će vam tabletice Sumamed to pijete  i vi i muž bar je tako kod mene bilo one se piju ono tri dana po jedna jer su prejake,, folacin i Plebivit Vitamin,,, to se koristi od starta terapije i aspirin protect,,, a poslije punkcije nešto ja neznam da li je to antibiotik  Dovicin i Prednol to se pije ovako nešto po pet dana. Poslije transfera se nastavlja sa Polibevit vitaminom, aspirinom i folnom kiselinom,,, s tim da je meni zbog loše cirkulacije uključio i Heparin boce da se bocam sama svaki dan po jednu.... eto sad neka me ruže  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## New Girl

Hvala Marisela, a jeli kod njih kupujemo sve ili u apoteci?

----------


## New Girl

ah eto odgovora,kasnim minutu  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče lijekova, ja sam upoređivala cijene kod njih sa cijenama u Bosni i Srbiji i osim Puregona koji je u Bahceci jeftiniji, ostali lijekovi su u Beogradu dosta jeftiniji, pa ako imate nekoga da vam pošalje iz Srbije isplati se. Još dobijete i fiskalni račun, ako nekome treba za refundaciju. Menopur je isto jeftiniji u Srbiji nego u u Bosni i Hrvatskoj.

----------


## tuzna

evo mene sa nekim vijestima.
slusajte sad ovo :5 godinA od kada smo mm i ja prvi put saznali za azoo, hormon fsh mm je povisen blago.

naime,do sad je fsh bio oko 6 (ref.vrij.oko 12). a testosteron je isto bio blizu donje granice.

sad mm ponovio hormone radi skorih konsultacija sa dr Emreom i ev rezultata:
fsh  13,9 (21,5-9,7)
lh 9,6 (1,83-15,5)
prolactin 352 (78-360)
testosteron 14,7 (4,56-28,2)

dakle,otkud nakon toliko godina, i ko zna koliko provjera hormona, da fsh raste i prvi put  prelazi gornju granicu i otkud ovaj visoki prolaktin(jedino me tjesi da je prolaktin vezan sa stresom,a mm je stres svaki odlazak u dom zdravlja zbog ove nase borbe,danima bude  uzas raspolozen zbog toga)

----------


## sos15

> evo mene sa nekim vijestima.
> slusajte sad ovo :5 godinA od kada smo mm i ja prvi put saznali za azoo, hormon fsh mm je povisen blago.
> 
> naime,do sad je fsh bio oko 6 (ref.vrij.oko 12). a testosteron je isto bio blizu donje granice.
> 
> sad mm ponovio hormone radi skorih konsultacija sa dr Emreom i ev rezultata:
> fsh  13,9 (21,5-9,7)
> lh 9,6 (1,83-15,5)
> prolactin 352 (78-360)
> ...


Vidiš da se čuda dešavaju! Znam da ste u šoku, tako smo i mi bili, kad su stigli poslednji nalazi u kome je mm fsh pao sa 19 na 1 :Shock: 
Bitno je da su sad svi nalazi u referentnim vrijednosti,. ko zna možda iskoči i neki plivač na spermiogramu.

----------


## tuzna

ma,ja ne znam da li je ovo dobro ili lose.ovi koji imaju visok fsh,mole boga da se smanji.
mi,kod kojih je fsh ok, smo, mozda, skloniji misljenju da se ipak spermiji cesce jave kod onih kod kojih je fsh nesto visociji...je l mi vjerujete da sam stekla takav dojam? da bolje prolaze oni sa visokim fsh? ne mogu se,evo,sjetiti niti jednog slucaja gdje je fsh ok,a nadjeni spermiji....

sos, je l da vi ste imali nekad koji spermij? mislim, meni bi bila satisfakcija samo kad bih znala da ima jedan jedini ,to bi namam bio velik napredak(poslije silnih nula i razocarenja)

----------


## sos15

> ma,ja ne znam da li je ovo dobro ili lose.ovi koji imaju visok fsh,mole boga da se smanji.
> mi,kod kojih je fsh ok, smo, mozda, skloniji misljenju da se ipak spermiji cesce jave kod onih kod kojih je fsh nesto visociji...je l mi vjerujete da sam stekla takav dojam? da bolje prolaze oni sa visokim fsh? ne mogu se,evo,sjetiti niti jednog slucaja gdje je fsh ok,a nadjeni spermiji....
> 
> sos, je l da vi ste imali nekad koji spermij? mislim, meni bi bila satisfakcija samo kad bih znala da ima jedan jedini ,to bi namam bio velik napredak(poslije silnih nula i razocarenja)


Jednom su nam našli dva nepokretna, mada sam ja počela sumnjati u taj nalaz jer jedini taj nalaz nije imao mikroskopsku sliku sperme, već samo rukom napisano. Ja sam skontala da ako je visok fsh nije dobro, pa sam bila presretna što se počeo smanjivati, ali kod nas je prevelik pad, sad je ispod referentnih vrijednosti.
Nisam više pametna, samo nam ostaje nadati se da će dr Emre biti naš čarobnjak i svima naći plivače. :fige:  :fige:

----------


## sos15

Cure, šta nam je sa DanijelomDanci i Rominkom? Ima li kod njih kakve akcije?

----------


## tuzna

hmmmmm, sa ovom azoo covjek nikad nije pametaan.
visok fsh-nauka kaze nema spermija. jbg,ja znam slucajeva da ih i sa fsh od 40. 
nizak fsh-nauka kaze velika mogucnost nalaska spermija teseom. ja znam bar 3 slucaja da nije bilo tako,a nijedan da je bilo.
nizak inhibin-znak da nema spermija. znam slucajeve gdje je inhibin bio na donjoj granici(oko80) i nije bilo spermija.

i sta sad da ja mislim?! nemam pojma je li ova vjest o povisenom fsh za radovati ili ne.
ma,da,pozitivac sam inace,pa cu reci da je u ovome pozitivno to sto se bar organizam mm budi i konacno prepoznaje neki problem....

----------


## sos15

Upravo tako, kad je azoospermija u pitanju nema pravila. Kod mm je inhibin b ispod 7, a navodno su jednom našli dva nepokretna spermića.
I to u periodu kad je fsh bio najviši, a sad kad je fsh pao nigdje ni jednog.
Samo nastavi pozitivno razmišljati i biće dobro. Znaš kako kažu: Kakve su ti misli, takav ti je i život.

----------


## sos15

Aboni76

Je li  tm išao na konsultacije u srijedu? Kako je prošlo? Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## aboni76

Išao je ali nema ništa novo, rekao mu je ono što mi ovdje svi znamo, operacija subota ili nedjelja, poslije dva dana može početi raditi. Dali mu papir da može otvoriti bolovanje. Rekao mu da ponovi FSH, testosteron, prolaktin i LH pošto su mu ti nalazi stariji od 6 mjeseci, da uradi krvnu sliku, vrijeme krvarenja,HIV i još neka dva koja nisam odgonetnula šta su, a nisu mi ovdje nalazi (mislim da je sifilis i još nešto). 

Tužna jeste li ponavljali spermogram, ko zna možda su se i desile neke promjene  :Smile: .

----------


## sos15

> Išao je ali nema ništa novo, rekao mu je ono što mi ovdje svi znamo, operacija subota ili nedjelja, poslije dva dana može početi raditi. Dali mu papir da može otvoriti bolovanje. Rekao mu da ponovi FSH, testosteron, prolaktin i LH pošto su mu ti nalazi stariji od 6 mjeseci, da uradi krvnu sliku, vrijeme krvarenja,HIV i još neka dva koja nisam odgonetnula šta su, a nisu mi ovdje nalazi (mislim da je sifilis i još nešto). 
> 
> Tužna jeste li ponavljali spermogram, ko zna možda su se i desile neke promjene .


Znači, nalazi mogu biti do 6 mjeseci stari? Mm je sad ponovio krvnu sliku i nalaze krvarenja, a spolni hormoni su od prošlog mjeseca. Jedino me brine što su HIV, sifilis i hepatitis od kraja 6-og mjeseca. Nisu stariji od 6 mjeseci, ali ne znam vrijede li.

----------


## tanjica123

evo i mene ..mi imamo konsultacije 7.decembra u 18h,a microtese 8 ili 9.12..neznaju jos tacno gde ce nas ubaciti imamo sve nalaze sveze ,hormone,HIV,sifilis,hepatit jos samo kompletnu krvnu sliku....sta kazete za smestaj....gde cete biti smesteni vi koji niste iz Sarajeva...

----------


## sos15

Mi se još razmišljamo između onih apartmana u Hadžićima i hotela Seos. Jedna draga forumašica  je rekla da će ovaj vikend otići u obilazak apartmana, pa ću nakon toga odlučiti.
Jeste li vi šta gledali?

----------


## tanjica123

pregledala ove linkove sto su devojke postavile,ali nemam pojma,problem je sta ja nemam pojma sta je u blizini a sta ne....dobro videcemo jos ako nadjes nesto sto mislis da je ok javljaj....

----------


## aboni76

Sos doktor je rekao mm da treba da ponovi spolne hormone jer su iz Maja, tako da mislim da zm neće ništa trebati ponavljati.

----------


## anaitomi2

Pozdrav drage moje... Mi smo također ponovili ove nalaze jer su nam bili stariji od 6mj... Ja za sebe nisam još ništa ponovila od nalaza kad neznam dali ćemo ići zajedno ili ne. Imam Papa test i briseve od prije 2mj... Dali netko sada sa sigurnošćom zna da ide zajedno sa muzem u postupak .? Mi smo uzeli hotel udaljen 20 ak km od klinike ima restoran i masaze pa cu mm pokloniti jednu opustajucu masazu prije operacije mozda mu i to pomogne  :Very Happy:  a posto dolazimo sa autom ja ću voziti . A sto se tiče apartmana blizu klinike nadam se da će biti ok jer njega mislimo uzeti kada bi ja išla u postupak posto tada moramo ostati puno duže

----------


## 888

Pozdrav cure, vidim da se spremate u Sarajevo i želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta...mi ćemo u sarajevo radit microdeleciju i kariotip  a u kontaktu smo sa doktorom Abuelhiom rekao je da mm počme pit koenzin Q 10 pa da ponovi spermiogram za 2-3 mjeseca..

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav cure, vidim da se spremate u Sarajevo i želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta...mi ćemo u sarajevo radit microdeleciju i kariotip  a u kontaktu smo sa doktorom Abuelhiom rekao je da mm počme pit koenzin Q 10 pa da ponovi spermiogram za 2-3 mjeseca..


Jeste li kontaktirali Bahceci ili Jinemed? Nepoznat mi je taj doktor, pa zato pitam.

----------


## 888

> Jeste li kontaktirali Bahceci ili Jinemed? Nepoznat mi je taj doktor, pa zato pitam.


Dr. Abuelhija je doktor od kojeg smo dobili sperm hope, i on predlaže da uradimo TESU i da pije koenzin Q 10..
a u bahceci ću zvat kad uradimo nalaze u sarajevu, meni je drago samo da se nešto dešava, imamo se ondam i nečemu nadat..
samo treba posložit prioritete u životu
sos15 da li je tvoj muž možda pio koenzin?

----------


## sos15

Tako je, najbitnije je da se imate čemu nadati i da se nešto događa. Mi s nestrpljenjem čekamo decembar, sretna sam da ćemo napokon znati ima li spermića, ali s druge strane, muka me hvata kad pomislim da nemamo plan B, ako ovo, ne daj Bože, ne uspije. MM još nije prihvatio opciju donacije.

MM nije pio koenzim, niko mu nije predložio. Nadam se da će ti lijekovi pomoći i da ćete uskoro javljati dobre rezultate.

----------


## vatra86

da li ima ovdje koja cura, da je njenom muzu dijagnoza *kryptozoospermija*, o tome bas ne mogu naci puno informacija... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## postoji nada

Curkeeeeee,evo mene ,joj kako ste mi falile,nikako nisam bila sama da malo smugnem na internet i azoo.,jedva sam cekala povratak doma i da vidim sto se sve dogadalo na nasoj temi.
Mi smo se odlucili za hotel bilo koji bude slobodan,samo da bude blizi bolnici ,rezervirat necu nista jel ja jos uvjek neznam dali ce biti micro odmah,sestra Adna je rekla da idemo sad  a opet cujem da doktori vecino daju neku terapiju prvu,dok s druge strane malo sam goglala i zakljucila da dok.Emre nije davao terapiju nikom ko mu je dolazio u Istanbul ,e sad mozda i je nekome ali nije se javljao na nase forume,tak da bi moglo bit da idemo odmah ,kako kaze sestra sigurno vi idete sad.
I mi nemozemo docekat da krenemo ,muz i dalje je pozitivan i nada se jako,ja s druge strane placem svaki put kad se sjetim sto nas ceka nedaj Boze komplikacija ili negativnog rezultata,strah je jako prisutan a tek koliki ce biti u Bahceciju ajme nemogu ni zamislit :scared: 
Sos15.,curke ja cu bit iskrena za nas ce ovo biti zatvaranje stranice opcija donor i posvojenje ne,,ako nam je sudeno da imamo dijete-dijecu nek se desi cudo i nade se,ako ne  to je to,razumjet cu da je tako zapisano i mora bit.Bit ce tesko,ali vec je skoro 10.godina .posvetit cu se drugim stvarima i predivnim necacima kojih imamo puno.
Nezelim da ispadnem sebicna ovo je nasa odluka ,kao sto je i na svima vama da odlucite sto i kako dalje za nedaj Boze nedobrog rezultata,muz nije za jedno ja za drugo i to je kraj price ,nadam se da nam nece trebati zatvaranje stranice sa azoo,vec da cemo imat priliku krenut dalje u postupke.puno vas sve pozdravljam i nadam se da cemo se vidjeti

----------


## Konfuzija

> da li ima ovdje koja cura, da je njenom muzu dijagnoza *kryptozoospermija*, o tome bas ne mogu naci puno informacija...


Krypto bi značilo da u (nativnom) ejakulatu nema nijednog spermija, tek nakon centrifugiranja ("pranja") se pronađe neki. Dosta rijetka dijagnoza, ali bolja od azoo.  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

> da li ima ovdje koja cura, da je njenom muzu dijagnoza *kryptozoospermija*, o tome bas ne mogu naci puno informacija...


Konfuzija ti je objasnila, ja sam pokušala o tome nešto više naći ali nisam uspjela. Kod nas je jednom bila ta dijagnoza, na ostala tri azoo...

----------


## tuzna

> ...
> 
> Tužna jeste li ponavljali spermogram, ko zna možda su se i desile neke promjene .


ma,kakvi. nismo ponavljali i ne vjerujem da cemo ,osim ako nam na konsultacijama bude dr trazio da ponovimo.
ako se nesto i desava,ko bi ga znao od cega je? bilo je andriola,kllomifena, menopura, nolvadexa, profertila, i evo zadnje je pola terapije od tesica(pio nekih 2,5 mjeseca)
ako bi i trebala nastaviti,ne znam sta bi nastavio? mozda ovog tesica?

et,ljubac svima za laku noc....

----------


## postoji nada

888.,hvala ti svi se nadamo da ce nam put u Sarajevo proci uspjesno i tebi sretno sa nalazima.

 Sos15,jel to misle poslje operacije slip gacice??moj nosi samo bokserice ,tak da moram ic u nabavku sad slip ,pretpostavljam da je to za poslje operacije,da se ne lupkaju okruglice ,vec da miruju.

Tuzna ,vidis ti cuda neznam sto znace ovi vasi hormoni ali ipak se nesto promjenilo ,sretno draga.

Nego curke da ponovimo kad tko dolazi u Bahceci u Petak?? 
Mi u pol 12.na konzultacijama  :Bye:  :Bye:  vidimo se

----------


## nela 86

mi u 16 sati na konsultacije.

----------


## tuzna

mi smo nekad ujutro u petak,al da me ubijes ne znam kad  :facepalm:  .
svaki dan pokusavam naci vremena da ih zovem i pitam :Embarassed: 

(ne znam da li ste primijetile, al.......... ovi smajlici su mi mrak :lool:  )

----------


## tuzna

> a meni su ispratili garantno pismo jos 30 augusta ali jos nisam dobila...posta za....va  i jos ako su izgubili ne znam dali ovi iz ambasade ce prhvatiti skenirano pismo koje su mi ispratili


oooooooooooooooo pa suborko moja!!!!!!!!!! ti si ziva? ja ne pamtim kad sam vidjela tvoj post!  
vidi,ako kuzim stvari ,nesto ti tu ne stima. od 30.08. do sad bi doslo da si na  Novom Zelandu!

----------


## tuzna

ma,zene moje,kako ja nadjoh ovaj post od marti,a sad ga nema uopce?!   :Confused:

----------


## postoji nada

He,he i meni su mrak ,stalno bih ih ubacivala .Tuzna ovaj post je iz 2009,god gdje si ga iskopala :Laughing:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## tuzna

nista ne moram reci ,osim :    :facepalm:  :facepalm:  :facepalm:

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene! Mi smo u 13h! 

I ja sam razumjela da trebaju slip gaće, a mm ludi: on to ne bi nosio, zar ne mogu slip bokserice, pa i one su uske,itd. Em, moram u  nabavku, em se s njim borim, čini mi se da će do sledeće sedmice raditi :oklagija: 
Nego, evo mene s novom nedoumicom: Ja sam upravo dobila i po nekoj procjeni mislim da bi mogli uporedo u postupak,ali sad je kasno, klinika ne radi! Šta da radim? :neznam:  :neznam:

----------


## postoji nada

Aj sos15,zovi ih odmah ujutro,raspitaj se,znaci trebalo bi odmah od prvog dana m krenut u postupak?? i ja cu za koji 2,3 dana dobit ili vec kad dode sobzirom na ovaj stres.
Neznam dali oni hoce da se odmah ide u postupak iako se nezna imali sto,tko bi ih znao cudni su malo,ali svakako zovi ujutro ,raspitaj se pa ces nam svima pomoc.
A mene zanima ove nalaze koje svi izvadimo jel netrebamo radit ponovo kod njih,mislim hoce li nam uvazit??mi cemo napravit ipak nesto privatno,pa ako cemo morat ponovo kod njih nebi onda sad vadili, a valjda ce vrijedit nalazi koje donesemo???
sretno draga i vidimo se u Bahceciju

----------


## sos15

Sve nalaze koje imaš ponesi i ako su svježi, a bit će ako ih tek planiraš uraditi, uvažiće ti. Meni su rekli da sve mogu odraditi kod svog doktora.
Ujutro ću ih nazvati jer je meni doktor rekao da oni u Turskoj praktikuju uporedi postupak,ali ovdje je teško tempirati dolazak dr Emra sa ciklusom, pa se zato ide na razdvojeni postupak,ali da se javim kad počne ciklus ako mognemo uskladiti. Ja bih tako voljela da bude uporedi ciklus da sam izgleda podsvjesno dobila ranije.

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti sos15,puna si informacija  puno si nam pomogla,bas si se trudila sve saznati ,bravo za tebe.
Drzim  :fige:  :fige:  da sve bude ok.da mozete zajedno i odmah u postupak.cujemo se

----------


## vatra86

cure hvala na odgovoru, divne ste...znam da nam je dijagnoza bolja od azoo,ali nas tretiraju kao azoo, pa onda opet pitanje.. nama sad preporucuju biopsiju testisa, sta su vama jos od nalaza radili, tj vasim muzevima, prije postupka?
hvala jos jednom
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne postupke!!!

----------


## sos15

Ovo je doktor Emre napisao da treba od nalaza:
"Prije operacije, ja cu traziti ove rezultate testa: kompletna krvna slika,
APTT, PT, Anti HCV, HBsAg, anti HIV. Ako je dijabeticar u pitanju, ja cu
takodjer traziti nalaz ''glukoze u krvi nataste''.

Pored toga mislim da bi trebalo odraditi geneske analize: kariotip (za oboje), mikrodelecije y hromozoma, zatim spolne hormone.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Vatra*, jesu li delecije i kariotip nešto pokazali kada vas tretiraju kao azoo? Ako su ta dva nalaza ok, onda se spermiogram može popraviti i bolje je pokušati izbjeći biopsiju, ako se to ikako može.

----------


## sos15

Moram ti proturječiti, naime kod mm, a ne samo kod njega, genetski nalazi su ok, ali spermića nigdje, čak ni punkcijom nisu pronađeni, jedina šansa je biopsija. S druge strane, možda bi bilo dobro da muž *vatre* pokuša sa punkcijom, manje je invazivna.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Moram ti proturječiti, naime kod mm, a ne samo kod njega, genetski nalazi su ok, ali spermića nigdje, čak ni punkcijom nisu pronađeni, jedina šansa je biopsija. S druge strane, možda bi bilo dobro da muž *vatre* pokuša sa punkcijom, manje je invazivna.


Ma daj.. Je li to onda opstruktivna? I ne radi li se punkcija na slijepo, pa su onda šanse da će probušiti krvnu žilu?
Ako je krypto, znači da ih ipak ima, ja bih pričekala koji mjesec još.

----------


## sos15

Kod mm je neopstruktivna jer su spolni hormoni loši i inhibin b, a nisu utvrđene fizičke prepreke. Punkcija se radi na slijepo, ali to je mali ubod iglom, za razliku od biopsije gdje se uzima dio tkiva, pa samim tim imate šavove i oporavak je duži. U pravi si za krypto, tu bi moglo biti spermića, ako nije frka sa godinama, možda da malo pričekaju i sa nekim prirodnim lijekovima pokušaju popraviti stanje.

----------


## aboni76

Mi smo naručeni u petak u 10  :Smile: . 

Tužna mislim da će vam tražiti da ponovite kod njih spermogram, to traže da se uradi kod njih, a ostale nalaze priznaju. 

Postoji nada nama su rekli da možemo uraditi nalaze u državnoj, ne moramo kod njih. 

Konfuzija ne mora značiti da je opstruktivna ako je krypto, kod nas je na jednom nalazu bila, a ispostavilo se da je neopstruktivna i genetika je u pitanju (KS). 

Vatra mislim da ti je Sos dala dobar savjet, možda prvo punkcija. Da sam na vašem mjestu ja ne bih čekala. Svakako uradi kariogram i delecije. Nadam se da će vam nalazi biti ok, javljaj nam se i dalje...

----------


## sos15

Cure,

čula sam se sa doktorom, idem danas na uzv i izvaditi progesteron i estradiol i ako sve bude u redu, od sutra sam pikalica. Skroz sam zbunjena, ne mogu vam opisati. Ne znam kako ću se odvesti do susjednog grada na uzv.

----------


## postoji nada

vatra,potpisujem cure sve su ti dobro rekle ,po nalaz kariogram i microdelecije, a punkcijom mislim  da bi se kod vas moralo naci,svakako prvo punkcija pa onda ako treba biopsija. sretno

aboni76,bas sam bila kod doktorice pa s cudom cudi sto sve traze od nalaza misli na hiv,hepatitis,sifilis, al dobro kod nas se to moze napravit jedino privatno,samo sto mene muci svi se ti nalazi cekaju 7.dana,sto ako nam nebudu gotovi a trebaju?? Mi smo sve mislili radit u Bahceci ali ako i tamo nemogu bit gotovi isti dan to bi znacilo da nam micro-tese otpada sto definitivno nezelim,sad kad sam se pripremila nek se obavi i zavrsi vise stim.Tak da nama je svejedno gdje cemo ih napravit sve i tak moramo platit nist nam neide na uputnicu osim komplet krvne slike,kad bi znala da u Bahceciju bi bili odmah gotovi obavili bi kod njih a ovak nezelim riskirat.Nisam cula jos da u Sloveniji i  Ceskoj traze to za tese al ajd neka pripremit cemo sve pa bolje da ima vec da nest fali pa se mora odgodit.

soso15,jel kreces u postupak,jesi ih zvala??

----------


## postoji nada

sos15 kasnim jupiiiiiiiii,navijam za tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

Traže i u Pragu sve te nalaze i više od toga, znam jer sam ja pripremila nalaze za Prag, pa vidjela da u Sarajevu ne traže baš sve te kao u Pragu.
Napisala sam u postu iznad tvog novosti

----------


## anaitomi2

sos15 bravo jako sam sretna zbog Vas držim fige da sve bude u redu :Klap:

----------


## sos15

Hvala, anaitomi, šta ima kod vas, možete li se uklopiti u uporedi postupak?

----------


## vatra86

Cure,stvarno ste divne..ali ja sam totalno zbunjena i tuzna... ovako, mm pije te neke prirodne pripravke vec dva mjeseca,sad u 12. Mj ide opet na sgram i ici cemo opet na konzultacije kod mpo dr da vidimo da li da radi biopsiju ili bolje prije kariogram i mikrodelecije...a jucer sam upoznala par sa istim problemom i oni nista to nisu radili i idu u postupak.ali ja se slazem da to odradimo ali mislim da je biopsija.zadnje sta se radi. Hvala vam na odgovorima. I zelim vam svu srecuu da uspijete u svom cilju.

----------


## postoji nada

Sory ondaa ,ja sam nesto krivo skuzila za nalaze gdje sto traze :Embarassed: 

Svu srecu ti zelim i da si pikalica cim prije i prode sve uredu.Mozda bih se ja mogla uklopit uporedno micro-postupak,jel ja cekam mengu 2.3dana e sad neznam dali bih i smjela pitat sobzirom da nemam svojih svjezih nalaza,neznam sto bih morala nabrzinu izvadit,briseve nemam pa neznam dali je to problem??moze li u postupak se ibez njih? nisam ih htjela radit dok nevidim ima li sto kod muz,a sad se mislim da mozda i ja krenem odmah jos sam na mukama?? Reci mi sos koga ti zoves i trazis ,skim si pricala jutros da idete u postupak?? puse

----------


## sos15

Zovem sestru Adnu ili Lejlu, obje su upućene, možeš kod njih sve odraditi ili da ti izdiktiraju, pa da odradiš privatno.
Cure, odo ja sad, javim se kad dođem kući!

----------


## anaitomi2

draga sos ja isto čekam kao i postoji nada,kroz 2do 3 dana treba doći. ovo mi je zaista prvi put da sa radošću ćekam menstruaciju. za sada još ništa neznam moram se javiti kad dobim pa ću znati dali idemo zajedno ili ne. ja imam briseve al nema na ove gluposti hiv i itd al ako će biti potrebno napraviti ću privatno drugog izbora nemam ili da možda otiđem sutra pa do 6-og mi dođu nalazi vidjet ću...  sos što su ti rekli za pripremu moraš doći kod njih ili će ti prema nalazima dati terapiju ?

----------


## postoji nada

anaitomi2, ja sam se raspitala za nalaz hiv,to se ceka 7-10 dana tak da ja to nestignem,ali cu vidjet da ipak idem u postupak sad daj Boze da imamo sa cim,pa ostalo sta im treba kod njih cu napravit,isto mi je platila kod naseg privatnika ili kod njih.Uglavnom na mail neodgovaraju vec 3.dan pa sam luda,zvat cu ujutro ako se nejave do veceras da znam na cemu sam. :Smile:

----------


## anaitomi2

postoji nada, super javi onda šta su ti rekli . koliko mene sjećanje drži meni su nešto spomenuli da ako dobim 30 ili 1 da je možda prekasno al neka im svejedno javim kad dobim pa eto ako želiš pitaj usput ti još jednom

----------


## sos15

Evo mene, sad sam stigla kući.
Zahvaljujući ažurnosti naših laboranata, kasno su mi stigli nalazi, doktor je već otišao kući,pa ćemo sutra vidjeti šta i kako.
Što se tiče UZV doktorica je zadovoljna, estradiol je ok, ali mi je progesteron viši nego što treba biti, sad ne znam hoće li to biti problem :Unsure: 
Javim se sutra s novim vijestima, a ako nešto znate za progesteron, javaljajte

----------


## tanjica123

sos15 ja tek sada vidim da ces verovatno u postupak....divno...a koliko je to povisen progesteron?

----------


## sos15

piše 1,82 a referentna vrijednost do 0,54 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tanjica123

jel to merna jedinica ng/ml? jel imas vrednosti po fazama,folik,ovulac i luteal. ?

----------


## sos15

jeste ta mjerna jedinica,ali mi je čudno što nisu napisali po fazama kao inače, još sam išla u mpo kliniku raditi, a oni su mi rekli da obično rade 21. dan ciklusa.

----------


## bubekica

cure, ispricavam se sto malo upadam na temu, ali nekom ce mozda koristiti info.
markere na hiv, hepatitis i sifilis, krvnu grupu i rh faktor mozete napraviti u petrovoj 3, 7:30-11 h, svaki dan, bez narucivanja, nalazi su gotovi za 7 dana.
progesteron se obicno vadi 21.dc kako bi se utvrdilo dal je bilo ovulacije, a kad se krece u postupak se iz drugih razloga, kojih tocno ne znam, ali znam da se prati kretanje progesterona i estradiola za vrijeme stimulacije. vjerojatno ces sutra morati ponoviti nalaz, ali mislim da ce biti sve u redu.

----------


## tanjica123

ja mislim da ti je dobar progesteron.....kod mene pise ovako folik (0,2-1.5), ovulacija (0,8-3.0) i luteal (1.7-27)....proveri ti to sutra....

----------


## sos15

na prethodnim nalazima koje sam radila pisalo je kao kod tebe, po tome je samo malo viši od normalnog, ali ne preostaje mi ništa drugo no čekati do ujutro da vidim šta će reći doktor iz Sarajeva. :Raspa:

----------


## tanjica123

bice sve u redu.... :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Bubekica hvala,sve je dobro znati ,to uopce nisam znala da se moze u Petrovoj,super hvala :Wink: 

Sos15 :Love:  bit ce sve dobro,javi nam se kad se cujes sa doktorom ,ja sam odustala da idemo uporedno u postupak iako menga samo sto nije,ali nemam nalaze pa nemogu,sto je najgore nemam ni briseve a sad mi ginekolog nesavjetuje da radim pred mengu a opet i nalaz bi bio tek za 10,dana tak da nemogu niti trazit da idem sad, s druge strane bit cu luda i nervozna dok to sve neprode micro-tese da cujem jeli sve dobro proslo i imali nade za nas,pa i mislim da bi taj stres utjecalo previse na mene ,hormone i sve. eto  cure vama svu srecu zelim i da uspijete micro i postupak ,grlim sve :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Neka smo i to docekali! Bas mi je drago da ste svi dobili termine i sad nema vise odustajanja. Bilo je i vrijeme da saznamo na cemu smo, svima drzim fige. A ja vam se javljam iz bolnice, operirala sam krajnike i tko god je rekao da to ne boli laze! Svi koji su jucer operirani kad i ja vec su navecer jeli i pricali, a ja od boli nikakav zvuk ne mogu pustiti, a kamoli jesti i piti. Uzasno je, ali i to ce proci pa onda u sijecnju odemo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

> Neka smo i to docekali! Bas mi je drago da ste svi dobili termine i sad nema vise odustajanja. Bilo je i vrijeme da saznamo na cemu smo, svima drzim fige. A ja vam se javljam iz bolnice, operirala sam krajnike i tko god je rekao da to ne boli laze! Svi koji su jucer operirani kad i ja vec su navecer jeli i pricali, a ja od boli nikakav zvuk ne mogu pustiti, a kamoli jesti i piti. Uzasno je, ali i to ce proci pa onda u sijecnju odemo dalje


Pa zar i krajnici da te muče? Nadam se da je tu loši niz završen i da će nadalje samo lijepi postovi se nizati. Želim ti brz oporavak i da nam u januaru javljaš samo lijepe vijesti.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica hvala,sve je dobro znati ,to uopce nisam znala da se moze u Petrovoj,super hvala


nema na cemu, drago mi je da bar malo mogu pomoci. petrova 3 - zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu, nisu velike guzve...
svima od srca zelim uspjeh u sarajevu!

----------


## sos15

Sad sam se čula sa doktorom, kaže progesteron je malo viši, moram sutra ponoviti nalaze i ako bude ok, počinjem sa stimulacijom. Sutra idem kod njih raditi nalaze i uzv. Držite mi fige.

----------


## tuzna

sos, sretno :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Sos SRETNO!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Romi draga,pa sto tebe jos nece snaci :Sad:  ,aj nadam se da iza sve ove patnje dolazi sunce za vas ,cuvaj se i zeli ti cim prije da ides doma i da te dragi mazi. :Kiss: 

Sos15,sretno ,ma bit ce sve dobro ,jedva cekamo da se javis i da pocinjes sa stimulacijom jubim puno :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## 888

> Sad sam se čula sa doktorom, kaže progesteron je malo viši, moram sutra ponoviti nalaze i ako bude ok, počinjem sa stimulacijom. Sutra idem kod njih raditi nalaze i uzv. Držite mi fige.


Sretno  :Klap:

----------


## sos15

Hvala cure!Do sutra ovako!! :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## vatra86

*sos15* i?

----------


## sos15

Ja sam od danas pikalica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sama sam sebi dala prvu injekciju. Ponosna sam na sebe! :Laughing: 

Dobili smo još nalaze koje treba pripremiti za micro tese, pa ću vam napisati, ako vam još nisu javili da možete pripremiti:Glukoza, Urea Nitrogen (BUN), Creatinine, Sodium,Potasium,Calcium,Kompletna krvna slika, krvna grupa, vrijeme krvarenja, i nalaz interniste da možete na operaciju.

----------


## sos15

Malo sam istraživala smještaj i što se tiče udaljenosti, ovakva su moj zapažanja:

Banana City - 14 km od klinike, Holiwood - 12 km od klinike, Rimski most - 10 km; Star - 7km, Seos - manje od 1 km od klinike.
Nadam se da će vam pomoći u odluci.

----------


## aboni76

Sos  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretnoo!

Sos ko ti je rekao da i ovo treba, pošto su mm dali spisak nalaza koji mu trebaju, bio je kod dr. Envera i nisam vidjela da mu je napisao da treba vaditi Glukozu, Urea Nitrogen (BUN), Creatinine, Sodium,Potasium,Calcium, niti mu je rekao da treba nalaz interniste....

----------


## postoji nada

Sos juhu :Very Happy:  ,jako sam sretna zbog tebe,ajme super ,jos da nadu hrpu plivaca,a ja vjerujem da hoce jupi,jupi :Very Happy: 

Mozda se mogu ti nalazi kod njih napravit i ja se cudim sto im sve treba,ajme pa muz nema ni krvnu grupu,znaci i to nam treba?? A nis nama sto bude falilo budemo kod njih radili,sta je tu je samo da mi vec otputujemo,ovo iscekivanje ubija, ali i blizi se jos tj.dana drage moje i vidimo se :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

Dobila sam odštampan papir sa spiskom svih pretraga koje treba odraditi. Zapravo na tom spisku ima puno više, ali su ove otkačene da treba pripremiti. Dao nam je doktor Enver. Mislim da je to u srijedu im javljeno jer kad sam ih zvala sestra mi je rekla da će možda doći do pomjeranja konsultacija, ali da će mi javiti kasnije jer su valjda tad bili na vezi sa dr Emre, Danas su rekli da ostaje datum konsultacija, samo su mi dali ovaj spisak.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos ajd ukrtko napisi protokol, od kad si na hormonskoj terapiji,juce,danas,prekjuce sto su ti rekli da nabavis ili si kod njih uzela ,i koji ti je danas dan menge sobzirom da si pikalica :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

Joj, ja sam presretna, mada sam danas baš bila nervozna, prvo dok sam iščekivala nalaze, pa onda dok sam si dala injekciju, ja sam mislila da će mi to sestra dati, a poslije mama, ali oni kažu da je najbolje da si sama dam injekciju da ne zavisim od drugih, tako da sam na kraju ja to odradila - tresla sam se kao prut. U povratku nam se auto pokvarilo, pa sam se oko toga iznervirala i smrzla dok smo dočekali da nam stigne pomoć- nadam se da to neće naškoditi razvoju folikula.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti Sos, i nama su dali isti taj papir, nemam ga sada ovdje da provjerim jel piše i to, ne znam šta ću ako ne bude, mm je ovu sedmicu 5 puta vadio krv da skupi sve nalaze što su mu napisali, a izgleda neke je bez veze radio, a neke što je trebao nije...Iskreno, malo sam ljuta na njih, trebali su to unaprijed znati i reći nam svima...

----------


## sos15

Ovako prekjuče i juče nisam imala terapiju, samo sam prvi dan ciklusa radila uzv i vadila progesteroon i estradiol. Danas (3. dan ciklusa) sam ponovila progesteron i uzv i dobila terapiju za prvih 5 dana. Pijem dva puta dnevno femaru i bocam se puregonom. Uz to sam dobila folacin da pijem jednom dnevno i mm i ja pijemo tri dana sumamed da bi se zaštitili od gripe, infekcija i slično. Nakon ovoga bi trebala nastaviti sa puregonom  i uvoditi menopur i cetrotide. Štoperica  ovitrelle. 

Kupila sam kod njih za pet dana, ali ostalo ću kupiti negdje drugdje jer mi je jeftinije ( nešto ću u BL, a nešto u Beogradu). Cetrotide je 300 KM po ampuli i Femara je 60 KM.

----------


## aboni76

Rekla sam ja tebi nedavno, i ostajem pri tome, bićeš ti prva azoo trudnica iz Bahcecija  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Bila bih presretna da bude tako, s obzirom da sam prva počela sa stimulacijom, pa da krene niz azoo trudnica. Ma mora i nama svanuti.

----------


## postoji nada

Definitivno prva trudnica jupi,jupi, hvala za info,ja jos nisam dobila .puse

----------


## marisela

Sos15 sretno,,,,,, ja vas cure bodrim i čuvam fige da vam ovi postupci budu dobitni,,,,,,,, a ti Sos15 da im budeš vodilja sretno još jednom :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

Hvala *marisela* 

Da svi dođemo do poslednjeg reda u tvom potpisu! Tebi želim školsku trudnoću!

----------


## marisela

> Hvala *marisela* 
> 
> Da svi dođemo do poslednjeg reda u tvom potpisu! Tebi želim školsku trudnoću!



Uz vaš trud i vašu  upornost koju imate naravno da će te doći i to vam od srca želim i vučem vas za nosiće da idete mojim stopama,,,,,, jer ste to cure zaista i zaslužile moram vam priznati da vas pratim i bodrim jer tek vidim koliko je vama teže proći kroz sve ovo nego što je recimo meni bilo jer je do mene problem zato se molim za vas da vam se želje što prije ostvare i ispune..........  Sretno i šaljem vam malo trudničke prašine  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Aboni, znam da se to iskomplikovalo oko nalaza, ali valjda je to zato što je i njima prvi put. Sad ja ne bi da vas zeznem da radite te nalaze ako ne trebate, možda nisu za svakog isti nalazi. Meni su otkačili sve to uz one od ranije. Mislim da nismo ništa uradili što nismo trebali, moraš imati i anti Hiv, sifilis, hepatitis itd. Možda da im pošlaeš mail. Ja ću u ponedeljak po uputnice, a ako nešto ne mogu odraditi ovdje iću kod njih. Pokušajte se snaći za lijekove u Srbiji ili Hrvatskoj jer su dosta jeftiniji.

Marisela, samo nas vuci za nosiće (mada kod mene baš i nije nosić :No-no: ) i šalji prašinu, trebaće nam.

----------


## anaitomi2

draga sos15 ja malo kasnim ali sa velikim oduševljenjem ti iskreno čestitam i jako sam sretna zbog Vas  :Very Happy:  sad samo bez nervoze i misliti jako jako pozitivno  :Bye:

----------


## New Girl

Bravo sos i sretno  :fige: 
Ma jel moguće da je jedna ampula cetrotide 300 KM, to bi bilo 150 eur???

----------


## aboni76

Sos nisi nas zeznula, hvala tebi na info, svakako su nam rekli da im pošaljemo mailom nalaze, pa ću to uraditi u utorak i pitat ću ih da li još nešto treba, tako da imamo vremena da izvadimo, a što ne budemo mogli, valjda ćemo moći kod njih...Danas ću pogledati onaj papir što su nam dali, možda je i to bilo napisano...

Marsela hvala puno na podršci, tebi neka je sa srećom, da ti bude uredna i školska trudnoća  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Pogrešno sam napisala, dobro da si pročitala, Puregon od 300 jedinica je 300 KM ili 150 EUR, a Cetrotide 100 KM ili 50 EUR, a milim da je puregon u Beogradu 35 EUR jampula od 100 jedinica, a cetrotide je isto 35 EUR ampula. Ako možete kupite tamo.

Aboni, javi kad ti odgovre, baš me interesuje šta će reći.

----------


## postoji nada

Cure ,vidim da se kod njih nemoze radit internisticki pregled,krvna grupa.,znaci treba pripremit i to,  pa stvarno su nevjerovatni ,ja cu samo dodati da mi koje smo nalaze prikupili to je zahvaljujuci vama koje ste bile kod njih pa su vam rekli,nama niti prek telefona kad sam pitala,niti mailom da znamo sta nam treba nisu rekli, sad nikako nezelim odgodit operaciju ,a moglo  bi se desit ako nemamo neke nalaze a kod njih se nemogu uradit, zaista su me malo vise razocarali, al nek to bude najvece razocaranje vezano za nas odlazak tamo.
pozz svima

----------


## anaitomi2

postoji nada drago mi je da je netko još napisao da je razočaran ,nisam danas htjela ništa pisati al postoji nada me kako bi se kod nas reklo povukla za jezik....  Ovako, što se tiče nalaza slažem se sa postoji nada sve nalaze koje smo uradili,odradili smo na svoju ruku tj što smo pročitali na forumu nakon dva maila i dva poziva još uvijek nismo dobili što treba uraditi da bi mi danas rekli kad sam zvala da će mi u pon poslati što trebamo znači 4 dana prije nego krećemo na put... mislim zaista neznam što se to dolje događa i zbog čega je sve tako očekivali smo puno puno više... ali to nije sve kako sam u čet navečer dobila men... zvala sam ih u pet ujutro da čujem što će mi reči u vezi postupka javila se sestra i rekla da će porazgovarati sa doktorom i javiti mi.... nisam htjela biti naporna već sam čekala poziv ali od poziva ništa... (zato drage moje ako treba i sto puta na dan nazvati,zovite) i tako nazovem ja danas ujutro i ona meni počinje sa nekim konzultacijama a ja velim ali ja vas zovem u vezi postupka aaaa da evo sad ću ja doktora pitat pa Vas nazovem...  Znači jučer nije ni doktora pitala... I nazove me nakon par min i veli brzo morate napraviti ultrazvuk ,progesteron i estr... i hitno nam poslati nalaze i raspitati se dali u Zg možete kupiti purogen i femar ako ne dođite danas u Sarajevo...(kao sarajevo je ipak blizu skoro 500 km) ja sva u šoku,tresem se uzmem tel i počinjem zvat i naravno pošto je danas sub  od svega tog ništa.. Zovem ja natrag i velim da od toga ništa da je nemoguće da to sve napravim a još manje da danas dođem u sarajevo da smo odlučili da to uradimo sljedeći mj u miru i bez stresa.. drage moje oprostite na ovako dugačkom mailu ali  ovo me danas zaista pogodilo plakala sam cijelo jutro dosta mi je razočarenja u doktore i čvrsto se nadam kako veli postoji nada da će ovo biti zadnje i najveće razočaranje što se odlaska u sarajevo tiče

----------


## sos15

Joj, žao mi je zbog razočarenja, i ja sam u nekim momentima bila ljuta i razočarana (pisala sam o tome), ali onda sam skontala da ne trebam čekati da mi se jave, već sad ja zovem i dosađujem za svaku sitnicu dok ne dobijem informaciju. I meni je tako bilo kad sam dobila i nazvala ih, a oni kažu brzo do Sarajeva ili ovdje odraditi nalaze, a to nema u mom gradu, već zovi i trči u drugi grad da to sve odradim, sreća pa je bio radni dan,pa sam stigla.
Što se tiče nalaza,meni su rekli da sve mogu odraditi kod njih, čak i internistički pregled jer u istoj zgradi ima internistička ambulanta. Mi smo ipak odlučili raditi kod državnog doktora zbog troškova. Krvnu grupu odredite brzo, to traje manje od sat vremena, mm je to utvrdio kad je davao krv,pa to ima od ranije.
Ja se nadam da će sva tuga i razočarenje završiti prije micro tese i da od tog momenta nastupaju sretniji dani.

----------


## New Girl

Anaitomi, baš mi je žao da ti se to dogodilo,čini me se da sestre zapravo stvaraju zbrku,mislim da je najbolje pisati mail doktoru Enveru. Meni je do sada uvijek odmah odgovarao, prije par dana sam ga pitala da mi potvrdi da mogu u 12mj. u postupak, odgovorio mi je isti dan, da budem u Sarajevu 2-3. dan ciklusa, pa tako i planiram, nadam se da me neće zeznuti... (ipak sam malo skeptična  :Smile: )
A što se tiče nalaza nama je isto na spisku označio sve one nalaze što su sos poslali mailom (kopirala ga je prije nekoliko,hiv,hep....) A ako baš budu tražili i ove druge napravit ćemo tamo....

----------


## aboni76

Sos javit ću svakako, provjerila sam, nije nam bilo označeno da trebamo izvaditi Glukozu, Urea Nitrogen (BUN), Creatinine, Sodium,Potasium i Calcium, bila sam danas u jednoj privatnoj labaratoriji, kod njih se može uraditi Glukoza, Urea (ne znaju šta je Nitrogen (BUN) pa ako neko zna molim da mi pojasni), Creatinine i Calcium, a pitali su laboranticu ona pojma nema šta je Sodium i Potasium, tako da će to ostati da uradimo kod njih, ako bude trebalo....Mislim da oni imaju svog internistu, samo što se i to vjerovatno posebno plaća....

----------


## sos15

BUN (nitrogen urea) - mjerenje nivoa azota i ureje u krvi, služi za mjerenje bubrežne funkcije.

Sodium - natrijum u krvi

Potasium - kalij u krvi

Ako mogu odraditi kalcijum, sigurno mogu i kalij, azot i natrijum, samo možda nisu znali prevesti.

Internista se dodatno plaća.

----------


## tanjica123

bas sad gledam i nama takodje nije to oznaceno BUN,sodium i ostalo tako da mi to necemo raditi,pa ako slucajno dobijem njihov azurni mail u ponedeljak to ce biti prilicno kasno...nisu mi bas jasni..prilicno su neorganizovani...

----------


## postoji nada

anaitomi2 strasno,uzas i zalosno ,shvatila sam i ja kad ih se i nazove da neznaju tko je tko i sta je dogovoreno  grlim puno :Love: 

Ja sam nakon 4.dana dobila mail od doktora ,isto i je napisao kao i anaitmi2 da 2 ili 3 dan dodem u Sarajevo , iskombinirali smo ovo za 6,pa nadalje koliko treba ali svako malo ici 500km,neznam bas ako Bog da da bude uspjesna micro ok.onda da,ali sad nesto planirat neznam bas.moja gospoda kasni ako dode dok sam tamo mozda me i mogu pripremat za postupak,al ja sve mislim da bude kasnila 2.tjedna (znalo je bit) bas kad je velik stres kao ovaj sto nas ceka, tak da mislim da je i bolje tako,ali evo nek bude kako mora sve u Bozje ruke.
Mozda je politika klinike da se sto vise nalaza napravi kod njih pa zato ne govore sto sve treba,ma i to razumijem ali bitno da se moze onda kod njih napravit ,ja sam skuzila da se nemogu sve te pretrage kod njih napravit ,pa sam bila jos vise ljuta,jel nezelim da se zbog toga operacija odgodi, ako imaju internistu super onda cemo tamo napravit sto treba ,ajde bar jedna dobra vijest,mene muci krvna grupa gospon mi se kaze nezeli bockat svaki dan,jel stalno ispadne neka nova pretraga da treba pa bi to i krvne pretrage napravio kod njih,zato cu ih zvat u ponedjeljak ujutro da cujem dali se sve moze napravit i bit nalazi odmah gotovi s obzirom da su nam operacije samo ta 2.dana.

anaitomi2.,kako si ih uspjela zvat u 5.ujutro,cini i se da su cure rekle da radi klinika od 9h,jel tak ili ipak su stalno tamo,mislim netko? :Rolling Eyes: 
sos15.,drzi se ,pikaj i uzivaj
cure nek nam Bahceci svima donese svu srecu,a ovo cemo sve brzo zaboravit,bitno da krenemo i svi stignemo do svog cilja   :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Drage moje, ja se pokušavam ne nervirati, mada neke stvari ne možeš ignorisati, ali prihvatila sam rizik da se možda pikam bez razloga, sad se mogu samo nadati da će sve proći dobro i da me neće razočarati svojim ponašanjem, znam da ne zavisi od njih hoće li naći spermiće, ali samo da budu dobro organizovani nadalje . Odlučila sam da se ponašam kao da i nisam u stimulaciji, čak sam večeras izašla u grad,ali mene boli desni jajnik nakon puregona, tako da nisam dugo izdržala, vidite koliko je sati, a ja već kod kuće. :Rolling Eyes: 

Svima mama želim puno, puno sreće!

----------


## postoji nada

Anaitomi2, dali znas moze li se igdje u Zg.ljekarnoj kupit puregon i femar za slucaj ako  i kad nam bude trebalo ,jesi li se raspitivala? :Bye:

----------


## anaitomi2

Postoji nada nisam zvala u pet ujutro nego u pet..  kao petak ujutro  :Laughing:  ma ni ja se neću vise nervirati sve ću zaboraviti ako bude pozitivnih rezultata na MT Sutra čekam da mi pošalju sto treba od nalaza pa da to napravimo ako već nismo. Dali netko zna da u slučaju da nešto nadu na MT mi možemo već u postupak u sljedećem ciklusa tj rade li uopće preko Nove Godine jer ja bi trebala taman doći 01 kod njih al možda uspijem da prvu terapiju primim u Hr tako su i sad htjeli da naprave pa valjda neće biti problema... Cure moje jel loše to sto već u naprijed nešto planiram a neznam rezultat ??????

----------


## anaitomi2

Postoji nada jučer sam bas malo istraživala.... Sutra ću nazvati par lje... Pa ti javim    Sos koliko nam otprilike treba kom Femar i puregon ?? Znam da nećemo svi dobiti isto al da otprilike znam pitati u ljek...

----------


## sos15

Moraš ih pitati da li rade oko Nove Godine, baš je nezgodno kad se potrefe praznici. Ja ti ne mogu objektivno odgovoriti da li je planirati unaprijed jer sam najluđa od vas, već se bockam, a ne znam hoće li išta naći :lool: 
Ali kažu ako misliš pozitivno, pozitivno se i desi, pa nadajmo se da će biti tako.

----------


## sos15

Po šemi koju sam dobila 1200 jedinica Puregona i 10 tableta Femare. Poslije toga 5 menopura, 5 cetrotide i Ovitrelle. To je zavisno od reakcije na terapiju, pa uzmite sa rezervom

----------


## sos15

Što se tiče lijekova u Zagrebu, najbolje je opremljena apoteka Filipović, ali možete pogledati i na ovom linku, cure povoljno prodaju http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/kunena/lijekovi, a i na forum Udruge Beta.

----------


## anaitomi2

Hvala Sos samo još jedno pitanje dnevno uzimas 1200 puregon ili je to za pet dana ili kako ?

----------


## sos15

Dnevno si  dajem po 150 jedinica, a doktor je napisao da će mi najviše trebati 1200 jedinica, pa ću ja tako nabaviti, vjerovatno će mi ostati nešto, ali bolje nego da mi zafali.

----------


## aboni76

Sos hvala ti puno, ja ću im poslati mail u utorak sa njihovim papirom i nalazima koje smo povadili, pa ću vidjeti hoće li mi reći da treba i ovo..

Postoji nada ako ti nešto sutra saznaš, molim te javi, i ako ti nije teško da ih pitaš koliko košta pregled njihovog interniste....

Pozdrav svima...

----------


## marisela

Prije svega šaljem vam jedan pozdravčić dragim trudilicama-hrabricama,,,,,,,,,,, Čitam i vidim kroz što još mora te proći, ali jedno da vam kažem jer zaista od srca želim da vam pomognem onoliko koliko mogu pa bar ovako piskarajući jer imam vremena,,,, 
Što se tiče tog zivkanja sestrice i postavljanja pitanje curke nemojte se libiti jer ipak mi njima sve jako i žestoko to platimo i zato nema tu srama i dosađivanja zašto a zato što ni ona sestra Adna ima bruku poziva i naravno ako je kući a vi je zvale ona to zaboravi zato ako nije zvala molim vas zovite pnovo,,,,, opet kažem zašto evo ja sam čisti primjer...
Sve znači super beta je tu znači i trudnoća je tu i sad čekamo one dvije sedmice da prođu da idem na prvu UZ,,,, i ja sam tad još uvjek išla na posao normala međutim jedan dan mi se pojavi krvarenje a to je tačnije bila nedjelja i ja zovem sestru i kažem joj da mi se desilo krvarenje u petak malo ali da je dosta jače u tu nedjelju kada je i zovem ona kaže dobro miruj ja zovem ljekara da vidim šta će reći mislite da me nazvala nee nije drage moje a nisam ni ja jer sam mislila da je glupo i da je ljekar rekao da je to možda u redu,,,,,, međutim kod mene je to hvala bogu prestalo i sve se smirilo i došao je taj famozni UZ i doktor po mojoj velikoj beti tražii i drugu bebu vidi se jedna ali je on očekivao možda i dvije i na to mu ja kažem doktore da li je možda bila druga beba ali da je otišla sa krvarenjem čovjek osta paf kaže kojim krvarenjem i ja kažem pa zvala sam sestru da kažem ali mi niko ništa nije javio on je ostao bukvalno zatečen jer mu niko nije ništa rekao i pita sestru zašto on to ne zna,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## marisela

Moram ovako iz dva dijela jer znam se napisati pa mi neda poslati,,,,,,, znači nastavak ovog gore ne libite se i zovite,,, što se tiče doktora Envera meni je on čovjek i po i zaista njegov tim iz Turske su profesionalci i svi su oni ok ali zaista ima grešaka koje su i mene tako u postupku ubijale ja čekam da me nazovu da mi nešto jave a znam da terapiju moram do 12,00 primiti oni ne jave i ja nazovem kažu pa trebala si doći mi smo te zvali na mobilni ti se nisi javila i ja kažem kako ste zvali i onda kaže joj pogrešno ti broj u računaru ukucan i tako vjeruj te do bola do bola tih nekih sitnica sve su to sitnice ali nas bogami živaca koštaju,,, zato opet ponavljam drage moje zovi te jer to su vaše pare,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## postoji nada

Joj cure ja nsta nerazumijem ,sos15 ,molim te da mi objasnis kakve jedinice 100,1200 puregona  i sto sa femarom pijes ili vaginalno???
hvala za info za ljekarnu filipovic.Sutra cu vam znat vise reci zovem ih ujutro znaci od 9 (sory anaitomi ja shvatila krivo :Laughing: ),danas mi stigla enga pa cu se posavjetovat sto napravit krenut  na pikanje i po ljekove ili ne,bas i nisam za to zbog rizika a neznamo sto nas ceka ali muz zeli da probam,,sad vidjet cu sa sestrom da pita doktora,mene muci i to sto imam bakterije u mokraci i nemam nist od nalaza  svojih i zato nebih krenula u postupak.Pitat cu za internisticki nalaz i sve ostalo dali se moze sve obavit kod njih.

marisela hvala ti sto se javljas ,sto si snama i bodris nas,moram priznat da si divna i puno nam znaci sve sto podjelis snama. :Love:

----------


## sos15

Marisela, draga, hvala ti na podršci i razumjevanu, zači i više nego što možeš zamisliti. Slažem se u potpunosti s tobom da se mora zvati i zahtjevati da nam odgovore na sve što nas muči.Imamo na to pravo zbog para koje dajemo,ali i zbog muke kroz koju prolazimo. Znam da im je gužva i da kad ih nazovem na mobilni nisu uvijek u mogućnosti upisati podatke,ali moraju onda i oni nas shvatiti kad zovemo više puta. Što se tiče doktora, on je više nego divan, zaista te ohrabri u ulijeva povjerenje. Možeš li nam napisati svoju terapiju i koliko si dugo bila na terapiji prije punkcije? Šta trebamo spremiti za punkciju i ako imaš još koji savjet.

Postoji nada,
Femaru piješ oralno, kao i sve druge tablete, male su pa neka se ne brine ako je nekom problem gutati tablete. Puregon dobiješ u olovci, tako da je super lak za davati, ampule možeš kupiti od 50,100 i 300 jedinica (zavisi kako gdje nađeš), a moja terapija je 150  jedinica dnevno, pa se onda ampule sve istisnu u olovku i samo štimaš broj jedinica (to ubacivanje ampula mi je uradila sestra).  Ukupno će mi trebati 1200 jedinica, pa sam to napisala da znate, jer zavisi koje ćete naći ampule pa da možete izračunati koliko vam treba ukupno.

----------


## anaitomi2

marisela hvala ti što si podijelila svoje iskustvo s nama,mnogima će to puno pomoći kao i nama i da se više ne ustručavamo nazvati za nešto što nas muči...  Postoji nada vidjet ćeš što će ti sutra reči u kliniki ali moj savijet ti je da svakako napraviš papa test ako nemaš svježi i nalaze na bakterije... Mislim da je to jako važno i bitno za tvoju buduću trudnoću  :Very Happy:      drage moje pozzzzzz do sutra

----------


## postoji nada

Javim vam cim sve saznam ,papu sam radila u 8mj.i ok je,a ostalo mi je doktor rekao da nije bitno da se moze kasnije uradit.Briseve sad svakako nemogu jel sam dobila,a vidjet cemo sve tj.cut pa odlucit sta dalje.
anaitomi jako ljepa slikica 
cujemo se curke moje

----------


## sos15

Cure, jeste li zvali "našu malu kliniku"? Čekam vijesti od vas, a niko se ne javlja :štrika: 

Ja sam na poslu, ali svako malo bacim pogled na naš forum. Još danas radim i od sutra sam na bolovanju. Što se tiče stimulacije, podnosim je dobro, mogla bi nastaviti s poslom, ali s obzirom da ću svaki drugi dan ići za Sarajevo, a od sledeće sedmice treba njegovati i mužića, doktorica mi je napisala bolovanje. Tako ću smanjiti i nervozu, jer me već svi na poslu ispituju šta se dešava, jer sam par dana izlazila s posla ranije ili izostajala po čitav dan. Nevjerovatno je koliko ljudi volje zabadati nos u tuđa posla.  :gaah:

----------


## tanjica123

mm je jutros zvao kliniku i pitao dali treba jos nesto da se odradi van okvira onog papira koji smo dobili na konsultacijama,sestra je rekla nema potrebe ,ako ista bude trebalo mocicete sve kod nas na klinici....
koliko se secam kada smo radili biopsiju trebali su nam slicni nalazi...pored hormona,stand analize krvi,krvne grupe ...trebao je pregled interniste,EKG i ono sto mi je cudno ovde uopste nisu smopmenuli briseve na ureaplazmu,mikoplazmu i clamidiju...

----------


## sos15

I meni je čudno za briseve, mada mi nisu tražili ni iz Praga za micro tese. Preventivno smo dobili po tri sumameda oboje na početku stimulacije, kao ako ima kakva infekcija, a i kao zaštita od gripe, prehlade i sl.
Izgleda da su samo nama tražili dodatne nalaze :Confused:

----------


## postoji nada

cure brzinski,evo me. Sve nalaze mozete odradit kod njih u roku sat vremena ce bit gotovi.ja sam rekla doktoru da imam samo papu i da je ok,nemam briseve i on kaze da nema problema napravit cemo ih kasnije.isla sam vadit hormone cekam rezultate i sad za pol sata idem na ultrazvuk ako je sve ok ,budem krenula u postupak.muci me sumamed jel mi neidemo u Sarajevo prije petka tak da ga nemam kako dobit,dok.mi na recept nemoze dat kad smo zdravi a bez recepta nigde se nemoze kod nas kupit,tak da cu od petka uzet kod njih ,ako sve bude ok ,al to vam jos javim...cujemo se

----------


## sos15

> cure brzinski,evo me. Sve nalaze mozete odradit kod njih u roku sat vremena ce bit gotovi.ja sam rekla doktoru da imam samo papu i da je ok,nemam briseve i on kaze da nema problema napravit cemo ih kasnije.isla sam vadit hormone cekam rezultate i sad za pol sata idem na ultrazvuk ako je sve ok ,budem krenula u postupak.muci me sumamed jel mi neidemo u Sarajevo prije petka tak da ga nemam kako dobit,dok.mi na recept nemoze dat kad smo zdravi a bez recepta nigde se nemoze kod nas kupit,tak da cu od petka uzet kod njih ,ako sve bude ok ,al to vam jos javim...cujemo se


Nek ti pošalju nalaz mailom, tako su meni slali, samo odštampaš i kupiš u apoteci. Ako nema u Zagrebu, javi da ti ja pošaljem busom.

----------


## sos15

Sretno, da nalazi budu ok, pa da oko Božića čekamo tetu betu.

----------


## postoji nada

hvala draga sos15.,evo ovako nalazi hormonski super  ali imam cistu je vodena ali doktor kaze nije preporucljivo nikako ici sa stimulacijom,on se nada da bi mogla otic sa ovom mengom ,tak da moram se javit odmah kad krene nova M.,znaci postupak otpada.nisam dosad imala nikada nikakve ciste niti probleme ,bas se i dok.cudi jel kad sam papu radila u 8 mj.sve je bilo super ,kaze bas si baksuz, ma nije valjda to tak mora bit,drago mi je da sam probala da si nepredbacujem zasto nisam pokusala sad odmah u mpo.Javila sam sestri Adni da nemogu u postupak.
sos15.jako se nadam i vjerujem da ce vam sve proci uspjesno i zaista da nam ti budes prva trunica azoo iz Bahceci ,a mi cemo te sljediti od 1.mjeseca ako Bog da
sve vas grli vasa postoji nada

sos15.hvala ti puno za svaku informaciju ,evo i ovo za sumamed,odmah si tu da uskocis bilo kako ,hvala ti  ,navijam svim srcem da si nam trudilica  ovog mjeseca

----------


## sos15

Nema, na čemu, tu smo da pomažemo jedna drugoj. Žao mi je zbog ciste, nadala sam se da ćemo zajedno u postupak, ali bolje je pričekati, nego da bude problema. Jesi li dobila terapiju za cistu? Ja sam se cista na janicima riješila tako što sam pila 100%-ni sok od Aloa vere, pa možda da pokušaš s tim.

Približava nam se petak, ima li uzbuđenja? Ja sam sva u trncima,samo da sve dobro prođe.

----------


## anaitomi2

Draga postoji nada ja sam cijelo jutro držala fige da bude sve u redu... al nemoj se nervirati ja i ti idemo zajedno od sljedečeg mj  :Very Happy:   evo ja sam se čak raspitala za ljekove u Ljekarni Ćurković imaju sve ljekove koji će nam biti potrebni pitala sam i cijenu a sad čekam da mi još jave i iz Ljekarne Filipović jer za sada nemaju ništa al mogu naručiti i dođe sutradan ..  Zvala sam kliniku da mi pošalju popis i sad mi vele da će možda doći do promjene sa dolaskom dok.. da bi možda trebali doći dan ranije sva sreća da smo mi planirali krenuti 06 svašta al sve u svemu javiti će mi danas ili sutra

----------


## anaitomi2

i da još nešto ja sam u ljeti išla također na ultrazvuk i kao vidjeli su neku malu cistu (vodenu) i nakon toga sam ponovno išla na kon.. i sve je bilo u redu ne sjećam se točno ali ginekologica mi je rekla da to nije bila cista već nešto od ovulacije uglavno kasnije je to nestalo... Tako da draga moja nemoj brinuti....  Zvali su me iz ljekarne Filipović oni nemaju ništa od ljekova niti ne mogu naručiti barem za ove koje sam ja pitala :Sad:

----------


## marisela

Sos15,,, ovo sam mila već bila napisala ali možda nisi vidjela evo kopirala sam jest da je malo išarano ali oprostite jednoj trudnici  :Laughing: 
javiš se prvi dan a mislim da dole kod njega ideš drugi ili treći dan kada ti vade Progesteron i Estradiol i čekate jedno sat vremena da budu gotovi i naravno ako su referentne vrijednosti ok onda vam određuje terapiju i taj nalaz vam košta 96 KM a otprilike 48 eura nisam baš sigurna i tada vam određuje terapiju uglavnom je to Puregon i Femara recimo meni je bila puregon 150 jedinica i femar pet dana ujutro i uveče,,, stom terapijom se kreće od 3 dana. Onda mu se javljate ponovo 6 dan terapije kada vas pregleda i to se ništa ne plaća i tada poslije tog pregleda ja sam nastavila sa puregonom i dalje 150 jedinica i sa jednim menopurom i jednim Cetrodite i onda ponovo 8 dan na pregled kada vam ponovo vade ali samo Progesteron ako se ne varam i onda sam nastavila sa istom tom dozom od puregona, menopura i cetrodite još dva dana i onda ide štoperica i punkcija.

----------


## sos15

Hvala puno na odgovori, sjećaš li se koliko si ukupno primila puregona? Ja sam se sad zabrinula, u petak mi je sestra istisnula u pen 2 ampule po 300 jedinica i rekla da imam do ponovnog dolaska u Sarajevo, ali ja sam danas četvrti put dala sebi po 150 jedinica i bojim se da nemam za sutra, a u Sarajevo idem tek u srijedu. Ne znam šta da radim? :Nope:  :Nope:  Pomaži molim te.

----------


## marisela

Što se tiče same punkcije ja kada se sjetim Reša i bolni punkcija ovo je sve kao da idete da malo odspavate ali iskreno ja sam imala tremu jer mi je to bio prvi put da sam na uspavana,,,, ali zaista nema razloga za strah,,,,, 
Kada dođe taj dan sestra vas fino dovede u sobu sa krevetima gdje je stvarno ugodno,,, tu dobije te ogrtač,pape i kapu sve za jednu upotrebu imate ormarić gdje svoje stvari ostavi te tako znači da vam ništa od vaših stvari ne treba da nosite,, kada ste se lijepo spremile naravno trema je tu dođe sestra i vodi vas u salu tamo vas čeka anesteziolog draga teta pripreme vas na sto tada dolazi doktor Enver i tu se sve i završava ja znam da me anestezilog teta pitala kako se zovem,, da li od čeg bolujem i znam da je rekla dok izbrojim do tri ti ćeš spavati i tako i bi,,,,, budim se u sobi gdje su mi infuziju priključili, dobiješ bocu protiv bolova i onda tu ležiš neki sat vremena i onda si slobodna,,,, ja kasnije nisam imala nikakvih bolova kao da nije ni bila punkcija.....što i vama želim

----------


## marisela

Sos 15,, mila nemoj se bojati da li vidiš i malo u onoj ampulici,,,jer i meni je isto tako bilo za prvih pet dana i vjeruj da sam i ja na tren pomislila da mi zadnji dan baš neće biti dovoljno ali hoće tačno onoliko koliko treba,,,,,,jer zaista nismo ja i ti prve koje smo to pomislile još su mi se dvije forumašice tad javile da će im ono kao faliti a nije niti jednoj tako mislim da neće ni tebi,,,,

----------


## sos15

Imaš pitanje post iznad tvog, ako možeš da mi odgovoriš, sad sam baš isprepadana

----------


## sos15

ne vidim ništa da ima u penu, okretala sam ga na sve strane. Koliko je tebi napunila za taj prvi dio, sjećaš li se?

----------


## sos15

Šta ako namjestim pen na 150 i ubodem , a ono nema dovoljno ili još gore ništa, pa si utisnem vazduh?

----------


## marisela

Meni je sve ukupno trebalo 1200 jedinica Puregona,,,,, a prvi put mi je isto stavila kao i tebi znači dvije ampule po 300 jedinica jer ona kaže da ima jače od 300 tako su amppule pakirane,,,,,, a vidi nemoj da se bojiš hajde imaš na internetu kako se rukuje sa pen olovkom pa malo pogledaj i da je možeš fino otvoriti i pogleda ti nemoj se bojati jer stvarno ja kad sam bila u postupku kod Reša sama sam sebi one ampule ubacivala tako da smiješ sama otvoriti i na vrijeme da vidiš da li ima nije valjda toliko luda da ti sad i taj stres napravi,,,,,, hajde polako vjeruj da je jednostavno da pogledaš ništa ne možeš zeznuti.....

----------


## sos15

Odo pokušati,pa ti javim, baš sam se zabrinula.

----------


## marisela

E vala i mene si idi to fino provjeri,,,, i nemoj brinuti nešto onda skontamo ja svakako sutra idem kod njih dole pa ako šta bude trebalo onda ganjamo i šaljemo,,,,,,

----------


## sos15

Opet nisam skontala, ne smijem otvoriti ampulu, a ne kontam kako da inače provjerim. Sreća pa mi je seka kupila u Beogradu i ujutro će mi poslati, sad samo ne znam kako dopuniti. Valjda ću nekog naći. Ali sam se iznervirala i baš mi to nije trebalo. Hvala ti puno što se trudiš oko mene :Heart:

----------


## marisela

Vidi stvarno je jednostavno,,,, bukvalno odvrneš kao olovku kojoj hoćeš da zamijeniš onaj uložak i samo vidiš da li ima i opet normalno zavrneš,,, ako ne smiješ onda ujutro odeš do bolnice ili već kog imaš,,,, ali stvarno je jednostavno,,,,,

----------


## sos15

Ma draga, otvorila sam ja ali nisam smjela izvaditi ampulu, ne znam je li to smijem ima li neki štitnik koji bi je sačuvao od prolijevanja?

----------


## marisela

Ma nema šanse da se prolije,,  kad je izvadiš znači slobodno ona je zaštićena,,,,,,

----------


## marisela

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLE5ra84u4Y     evo ti link sve objašnjeno pa pogledaj koliko je jednostavno,,, nadam se da će ti pomoći.

----------


## sos15

Napokon sam se usudila otvoriti i ima tečnosti u ampuli, e sad ima li dovoljno to ne znam. Hvala ti puno, predivna si! Nazvaću ih ujutro još da pitam kako znam da li ima dovoljno. Ne znam šta bi bez tebe.

----------


## marisela

Ma ne zahvaljuj se samo neka je sve uredu jer sve smo mi to prošle,,,,,, i tu smo da jedna drugoj pomognemo,,,,, a nazovi sutra mada mislim da je to ok,,,, ali ti za svaki slučaj provjeri,,,, i imaš pusu nemoj mi se samo brinuti zbog stresa,,,,,,

----------


## vatra86

*sos15*  :Very Happy:  super da si usla u postupak i da si pikalica, drzim  :fige:  da vam uspije sve iz prve i da ces se kasnije smijati ovim provjerama terapije i tim penkalama...ali i das ce biti dobra savjetnica drugim curama...
ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sto prije udju u postupak!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

Hey drage moje ,evo mene ,imala sam cijeli dan neku strku ,nastavilo se i kada sam od doktora dosla,ali ja sam ok ,nista nebrinite, sljedeci mjesec ako Bog da idemo u postupak ak se nade nesto nadamo se mrvu.Nekako sam smirena ,nije me pogodilo shvatila sam da je tako moralo biti,valjda postoji razlog ,doktor kaze da je moguce od ove frke ,stresa sobzirom da je kod mene uvjek sve bilo super i uredu ,to mi je i logicno,ovo ubija trcanje svaki dan negdje i iscekivanje ali dobro nek se blizi.Ja se curke moje jako brinem za micro-tese najbitnije mi je da sve prode u redu ,tako me sad hvata strah od te operacije ,niceg drugog, psihicku bol smo vec toliko puta prosli pa prezivjet cemo i ovaj put ako mora biti tako,nek samo operacij prode dobro.
Mi hotel rezervirali od petka,uzeli smo neki u centru na Bascarsiji ,koliko je onda to do bolnice 15-20km??mozda???
Anaitomi2 drzim :fige:  da imamo s cim sljedeci mjesec u postupak ,super za ljekarne sad znamo gdje cemo nabavit ljekove ak nam zatrebaju, hvala puno
sos15, doktor misli da bi mogla otic sa mengom ,iako kaze dosta je velika ,pa vidjet cu da probam tvoj ljekic. bit ce sve dobro :Yes:  vidjet ces ,nebrini
sve ostale drage suborke,cim prije u postupke i sve da budete azoo trudnice
ljubim sve :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, super na pozitivnom stavu, da se nisi razočarala zbog ovomjesečnog postupka. Kao što kažeš sve se događa s razlogom, mene je tako presjeklo s progesterenom. Ovaj sok možeš kupiti u apotekama, kod nas ih ima svaka, ja sam koristila Forever Living Products (taj proizvođač), ali ne mora biti taj, bitno da je 100% aloa. Pomogao je i meni i sestri. 
Kako se vikend bliži mene hvata trema, ali, kao što ti reče, samo me muči da to sve dobro prođe, da naši muževi budu dobro, a ostalo je u Božjim rukama. Sinoć smo opet gledali neki film, trebala je biti komedija, ali nama se pretvorilo u tragediju. Film se zove Nesposoban za imati djecu (našao ga mm, ja ga nikad ne bi izabrala, ali se on valjda nadao da će izvući nešto pozitivno iz filma). Nakon 15 minuta gledanja on je počeo sa pitanjima: zašto meni niko nije radio UZV testisa, možda ja imam rak (pu,pu - da ne čuje zlo), itd. Onda sam ga ja smirivala, ali s obzirom da imam grub smisao za šalu, to je ispalo još gore. Na kraju smo odustali od filma, ali on se jako zabrinuo.

Inače, vezano za ove nalaze: mm je danas sve odradio kod državnog doktora (koštalo nas 5,5 EUR), samo je ostao još pregled interniste, ako stigne i to će kod državnog, ako ne u Sarajevu ćemo to riješiti, pitala sam ih *pregled košta 40 KM sa EKG*, znači oko 20 EUR.

----------


## sos15

Vatra86, hvala draga na lijepim željama. Nadam se da ćeš nam se i ti pridružiti u iščekivanju lijepih vijesti i da ćemo sve pobijediti azoo. Naravno da ću vam pomagati sa savjetima. Meni je juče *marisela* bila od velike pomoći, ne znam šta bi bez nje. Posebno sad kad sam osjetila koliko znači podrška u takvim situacijama, sigurno ću pokušati pomoći kome god mognem.

----------


## aboni76

Evo me cure brzinski, pošto sam na poslu...

Sos hvala za info za internistu, to nije skupo tako da možemo to i kod njih....Ja sam im poslala mail sa svim nalazima i čekam da mi odgovore...

Postoji nada Bascarsija ti je daleko od klinike, oko 20km, ali će ti ćevapi biti blizu  :Wink: ...

Cure ne znam kako je kod vas, ali mene hvala nenormalan strah i panika....

Pozdrav svima pa vam se javim ako nešto saznam....

----------


## sos15

Cure,

Provjerite mail, meni opet stiglo obavještenje koje nalaze treba prikupiti i piše sad i urea, kreatinin, glukoza, kalij, itd. Vjerovatno ste i vi dobile mail.

----------


## cicsa80

Devojke, pratim vas godinama   :Laughing:   Vec sam jednom pisala-davno.Moj muz je definitivno rekorder sto se tice FSH-58, bar u necemu da budemo prvi  :Laughing:  testosteron otisao u podrum, ma haos.... No, i mi idemo na micro. Sinoc sam procitala sta ste pisali za dodatne nalaze(glukoza, ureja....) i naravno da sam provristala. Jutros sam ih zvala i pitala o cemu se radi, kakv je to nacin da sa foruma saznajemo sta nam treba i da smo ljuti i ogorceni da pored sve muke na takav nacin budemo obavesteni. Kaze sestra(ne znam ni koja se javila a u krajnjem slucaju nije ni bitno) da se svasta nesto desava, da se menjaju termini konsultacija i biopsije, doktorov dolazak i kao javili bi oni nama danas ili sutra mejlom. rekla sam im da niko od nas ne ceka pored kompa i da moramo da obavljamo i druge poslove u zivotu i da ocekujemo da nam jave na telefon. Mi dolazimo iz Novog Sada i ne mozemo da tek tako krenemo za Sarajevo. Na kraju razgovora mi je jedva rekla zdravo. Jos u fazonu kao mozete sve te nalaze kod nas uraditi. A sto bi kod njih ako nam je ovde jeftinije jedino internistu necemo stici ovde i to cemo tamo, cena kao sto Sos rece 40KM. Mi smo za sada zakazani za konsultacije 7.12. u 15h. Vidimo se tamo!   :fige:   :Bye:

----------


## postoji nada

Drage moje ,sigurno nikome nije svejedno ,svima nam je strah i panika jako prisutan to vjerujem sigurno,mi nemozemo jesti,povraca nam se ,glava puca,nefunkcioniramo vise nikako.,zaista samo mi znamo kako nam je sad u ovom iscekivanju i nitko to nemoze pojmit tko nije prosao.,jedva cekam da se upoznamo i budemo jedni drugima podrska,jel na kraju krajeva najbitnije je da sve dobro zavrsi sa operacijom a ostalo bit ce kako mora. 
Sos15.,muz juce odlucio napravit uz-testisa,isto nas nikad nitko nije slao.ok hvala Bogu sve u redu ,osim sto ovaj urolog kaze da muz ima manje testise dosta ,to nam nije dosad nitko rekao ,naravno to ga je pogodilo pa se malo i pokajao sto smo isli.Nadalje  rekao je da uz jako visoki  fsh se nemogu proizvodit spermiji i naci,vec ako nam se nadu stanice da je to super da s njima moze ic u postupak,uglavnom opet hladan tus  a privatna klinika i 400 kuna.,ok realno to i je tak o tome sam cula vec da doktori kad rade micro-tese traze bar te stanice s kojima se ide u postupak daj Boze da ih ima,mislim da na stanici Bahceci to i pise.Eto curke podjelila sam i to svama.Sad se nadamo samo sto ce nam doktor Emre reci jesu li sanse 0 ili 1%.,kako bilo idemo drage moje.
Aboni hvala za info znaci vozikat cemo se 20km.ok ajd nije strasno,sad vec kad ispunjavam svoj san to mi je bila oduvjek zivotna zelja otic vidjet Sarajevo ,onda nek smo bar u gradu pa u petak bar stignemo malo prozujat . pozdrav svima,grlim puno vidimo se
nadam se da nije doslo do promjene jel tko sto saznao? da moramo ici ranije ,tj.valjda ce nam javit onda navrijeme da krenemo dan prije ako treba??

----------


## anaitomi2

Evo i mi konačno dobili mail sa svim potrebnim nalazima  :Very Happy:  nalaze koji nam nedostaju ćemo napraviti kod njih nebi željela sad u zadnji čas hodati po doktorima...  Također smo dobili obavijest da su nam konzultacije 06 a ne 07 kako je bilo u planu i da će na operaciju ići 07.12.2012 u 13 sati...  Nadam se da će biti netko od Vas također tamo jer neznam kako ću izdržati kad će mi moj dragi mužić biti na operaciji  :Crying or Very sad: Postoji nada slažem se s tobom bitno i najbitnije da operacija prođe u redu a ostalo ćemo već nekako sve su to putevi koji su nam suđeni.. Grlim vas puno

----------


## tuzna

e,bas sam ja bila pozitivac i jedva cekala ovu kliniku,al ove zaj.......e kad ce vise biti konsultacije i javljanje u zadnji tren...e dodje mi da im  :oklagija: .uglavnom,i nama su pomjerili termin, sa 7.12., na 6.12. i promijenili su vrijeme konsultacija-. kad je meni tesko sve to organizirati i izlaziti s posla, svaki put sefu traziti drugo vrijeme, mogu tek da zamislim kako je vama cure koje niste iz BiH! :gaah:

----------


## postoji nada

Curke evo i mene.,mi smo tek 8.12. navece na konzultacijama i 9.12 micro u 16h.,voljela bih da je prije ali ok.tak mora bit.
Tuzna jel vi idete na micro ili samo na konzultacije??
Puse moje curke

----------


## vatra86

postoji nada- ne mogu vjerovati da tm nitko nije poslao na uzv testisa, mojem je to rekao mpo doktor,tj.da ide kod urologa. 
Pitanje, koji su postupci bili kod vasih muzeva prije konacne dijagnoze,tj micro tese postupka i gdje se sve to moze uraditi,taj postupak sa micro tese. Jer nas salju sa pretrage na pretragu a mogu napraviti postupak i s ovim sto imamo..ne?

----------


## anaitomi2

Aboni76 kad su Vama rekli za konzultacije i operaciju... I ima li netko tko ide na operaciju 07  :Undecided:    Vatre86 nas slučaj je malo drugačiji ,neznam koja je dijagnoza kod vas ?? Nama su svi doktori rekli da smijemo napraviti samo jednu operaciju tako da do sada nismo ništa radili vec smo cekali da se klinika otvori i da uradimo micro tesu doktori vele da se tu najbolje vidi dali šta postoji... Ako sam dobro shvatila vi bi također micro tesu ? Ako da onda je najbolje da nazoves u Bahceci oni jedini rade micro tesu i možda da idete na konzultacije ili preko tel da Vam vele sto točno od pregleda još morate napraviti ... Nadam se da sam ti barem malo pomogla... Ako te još nešto interesira slobodno pitaj

----------


## anaitomi2

Cicsa80 tek sam sada pročitala tvoj mail i u potpunosti se slažem sva sreća sto sam bila za kompom i pročitala mail i naravno morala sam nazvati i zamoliti ih da umjesto u 13 sati imamo konzultacije u 16 jer nebi stigli zbog obaveza koje jos imamo i za sada je tako i nadam se da se vise neće mijenjati ... Cure moje već mi to postaje sve smiješno A da mi spakiramo stvari spremimo sve u auto zajedno sa našim muzevima i da čekamo znak iz kliknite tko zna sto se sve može još do petka izmjeniti  :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

Mene ovo sve izluđuje. Nama je termin za konsultacije ostao isti, petak. Vidjeću se sa anaitomi :Very Happy: 
Međutim micro tese mi je zakazana za subotu, a doktor nam je rekao za nedjelju zbog stimulacije, pa sam sad zvala sestru Lejlu, kaže da će vidjeti da nas s nekim zamijene za nedjelju. Mi smo sutra u Sarajevu, pa ću tad znati nešto više.

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, nadam se da mi nećeš puno zamjeriti ako se slučajno desi da me zamijene baš sa tobom jer vi imate termin u nedjelju.
Vatra86, ni mm niko nije predložio uzv testisa, a rađena mu je i punkcija i obišli smo par urologa.

----------


## marisela

Evo da se javnem i ja bili smo na pregledu i mi smo veliki veliki  :Heart: ,,,,,  i baš kad sam dole bila oko 10 sati zvoni telefon sestra se javlja i objašnjava da ima dovoljno kažem ja mužu to je moja Sos 15,,,,,super drago mi je što je sve super ispalo,,,, imate jedan veliki veliki pozdrav curke od mene i moje male-velike mrve,,,,

----------


## sos15

Jeste, ja sam baš zvala oko 10h, zapravo zvala sam i ranije, ali nije bilo sestre Lejle. Kako s potrefilo da si bila tamo. Znači i ti si čula da ima dovoljno? :Laughing: 

Drago mi je za veliko  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 

Mogu misliti kakva je sreća kad čuješ da kuca srce pored tvoga!

----------


## sos15

I mi smo u nedjelju na micro tese, ali u 14h.  :scared:  :scared:  :scared:

----------


## marisela

> I mi smo u nedjelju na micro tese, ali u 14h.


Čula čula,,,,i znala sam da je sve uredu,,,, jupii,,,,,, ma biće to abd,,, ja vam čuvam fige za nedjelju i da nađu plivače drage i da i bude puno puno,,,,, 

A naravno da je poseban osjećaj ali vjeruj da mi se vazda smiju jer od nekog straha šta će doktor Enver reći imam osjećaj da jače moje srce kuca nego bebino od nekog straha da mi šta loše ne kaže ali eto za sad je sve super,,,, što i tebi i ostalim curama želim da ubrzo osjetite,,,,,,,

----------


## sos15

Ma, ti si trudnica, i ne trebaš se više sikirati, mada znam da će te taj nemir držati dok ne začuješ bebin plač.

Možda si već pisala, ali ne mogu sve upratiti, kada si 5. dan stimulacije išla na uzv jesi li radila nešto od nalaza krvi?

----------


## marisela

Nisam peti dan vadila ništa od nalaza samo imaš UZ,, i nastavak terapije a osmi dan ti ponovo vade samo Progesteron,,,, ništa drugo,,, i on ti ja mislim košta 49 KM,,,

----------


## sos15

Super, znači sutra nema plaćanja :Grin:

----------


## aboni76

Drage moje nisam se stigla ranije javiti, vidim da se svima danas isto dešavalo,mislim da mi je pritisak bio 200, pokušavala sam ih dobiti na telefon cijeli dan, nažalost nisam uspjela, a imala sam im svašta toga za reći....Moja Sos ti nedavno pitaš da li da im nosimo poklone, trebali bi ih oni nama dati za ovo što su nam priredili...
Nama su pomjerili bili termin konsultacija za 6.12., a MT za 7.12., pa nakon moje reakcije poslali su mail da će konsultacije biti 7.12. u 12,30 a MT 8.12. u 11 sati. Evo sada sam im to potvrdila, kako su tražili, nadam se da se neće nešto iskomplikovati, ispisat ću ovaj njihov mail, da imam dokaz d su nas tada naručili, pošto sa njima očito čovjek nikad ne može biti siguran, da ne dođemo tamo, a kažu nam, pa znate vi niste sad već .....

Cure kome će biti MT u subotu, je li nekome blizu našeg termina?

Marsela to su divne vijesti  :Klap: , hvala što si unijela malo pozitive na ovoj našoj temi....Sad čuvaj svog malog anđela i uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile: .

Cicsa80 dobro nam došla  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Cisca80 dobrodošla, od svih ovih čuda nisam ni primjetila da si se javila, ali sjećam te se sa drugog foruma.

Aboni, tebi su dali moj prvobitni termin. Nama su prvo dali taj termin, a onda nakon moje reakcije promijenili.

Cure, čuvajte živce, samo hrabro i da sve ovo dobro prođe.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15,ipak si u Nedjelju dobila termin za micro?? ma naravno da bi se zamjenila kako ne,nama je tak svejedno ,malo mi je i bezveze sto smo ocito zadnji  i za konzultacije i micro,ali eto tak je pa cemo vise zujat po Sarajevu ako bude dobro vrijeme.cure sretno svima,prezivjet cemo svu ovu zbrku ,vjerujem da je koma to svima i meni je a valjda vise nece nista mjenjat grlim :Love: 

marisela hvala ti jos jednom sto nam se javljas i sto si snama,svu srecu ti zelim i mirnu trudnocu,uzivaj u njoj :Kiss:

----------


## cicsa80

Devojke, zvala me sestrica da me obavesti da pogledam mail  :Smile:   Pomerene konsultacije za 8.12. u 14.30h a mt 9.12. u 12.00h
Sos i ja tebe znam sa drugog foruma  :Smile: 
Posle svih stresova (otkrica dijagnoze, lutanja od dr-a do dr-a, "dobronamernih saveta", cudjenja, mog hasimota a izgleda i trombofilije) najbitnije je da smo zdravi pa cemo traziti resenje za sve. I moj muz ima smanjene testise, ali ni to nije strasno dok je on zdrav ovako. Jesmo svesni cele situacije ali se ipak nadamo. Cuvajte se i volite muzice, to je ipak njihovo telo i njihov organizam i ne moze nama biti teze nego njima. Sta god da se desi tamo na mt, znam da cemo biti jos jaci i spremniji za ono sto sledi.

----------


## sos15

Kad spomenu vrijeme, i to me brine. Najavljuju snijeg i hladnoću, a sjećam se da kad je prošle zime u Sarajevu zapao snijeg, ljudi su bili odsječeni, nije bilo moguće izaći do auta, zimska služba nije bila baš ažurna, a vjerovatno i geografske karakteristike imaju uticaj. U mojoj ravnici snijeg raščistimo brzo, nikad nije problem više od jednog dana.
Samo se nadam da nam i vremenski uslovi neće praviti probleme. Ja sam se baš uspaničila,pa samo smišljam crne scenarije.

----------


## nela 86

pozdrav svima.mi imamo konsultacije 07.12. u 14:30 a mikrotesu u 08.12. u 1 sat.

----------


## aboni76

Nela možda se sretnemo tamo, nama je MT u 8.12. u 11 sati...

Sos kada su vama konsultacije?

Anaitomi imaš PP...

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada, kada stižete u Sarajevo?

----------


## tanjica123

Nama su pomjerili bili termin konsultacija za 6.12., a MT za 7.12., pa nakon moje reakcije poslali su mail da će konsultacije biti 7.12. u 12,30 a MT 8.12. u 11 sati. [/QUOTE]
ti si aboni dobila nas stari termin.....nama su sada promenili na konsultacije 8.12u 12:30,a micro 9.12 u 10h,bas bzw,a kada smo pokusali da ih dobijemo tel je bio nedostupan,bas su nam poremetili planove...

----------


## anaitomi2

Ovo je strašno što se termina tiče samo se nadam da će te svi zaista imati termine koje su Vam dali ako i to neće pobrkati...  Po ovom svemu što sam pročitala mi smo prvi za konzultacije i operaciju   :scared: . Nadam se da ću Vam donjeti lijepe vijesti i malo Vas ohrabriti. Mi sutra ujutro krećemo na put nadam se da će sve biti u redu

----------


## postoji nada

Hey curke evo me.,aboni76.mi dolazimo u Petak neznam tocno 3,4 ili 5 h,sobzirom da smo tek na konzultacijama u subotu u pola 7h,navecer onda nemoramo rano krenut,svakako cemo prvo doc vidje gdje je bolnica.Koliko sam shvatila po troje nas ide na micro ili ?? sam koga preskocila??
Cure mislit cu na vas dok putujemo ,molit i nadat se samo dobrim vijestima
jubi vas sve vasa ,nasa postoji mala nada

----------


## postoji nada

anaitomi2 draga sretno otvori nam put ka sretnim vratima   jubim

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Dragi naši azoo parovi mislit ću na vas ovih dana, čitam svaki dan novosti, vidim da su vas dobro namučili s tim mjenjanjem termina i pretragama.. al jaki ste vi, sve ste do sad prošli pa i ovo ćete proći, držim vam fige da svima uspije MT, *sos* da postupak bude uspješan..da do idućeg Božića sve dobijete mirišljave bebice !!  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Tanjice onda ćemo se vjerovatno vidjeti tamo, kada budete na konsultacijama....

U dobru i zlu, hvala ti i da i ti zajedno s nama dobiješ mirišljavu bebicu  :Smile: ...Šta se s vama dešava, dokle ste vi stigli?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> U dobru i zlu, hvala ti i da i ti zajedno s nama dobiješ mirišljavu bebicu ...Šta se s vama dešava, dokle ste vi stigli?


Da bar  :Klap: 
još uvijek čekamo nalaz kariotipa, prošlo je već mjesec dana..onda ćemo vidjeti..vjerojatno punkcija testisa, ja se nadam što prije.. Moždda ako nebudde nalaz kariotipa ok, buddu odmah preporučili biopsiju..neznam :neznam:

----------


## aboni76

U dobru i zlu, nadam se da će biti dobar....Baš se kod vas puno čeka, nama je bio gotov za 15 dana, valjda će vam uskoro završiti....

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Nadam se da ce mo cuti lepe vesti od svih vas koji idete na MT ovaj vikend.
Da li mozete da mi kazte koliko kosta MT u Sarajevu i koliko je ICSCI/IVF skupa sa inekcijama?
Hvala

----------


## tuzna

nakon svih peripetija:konacno sm ose izgleda ustabilili sa terminima svega!  :Smile: 

mi noismo na MT, samo konsultacije, nadam se dA nas ima jos takvih?

SRETNO SVIMA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene, skoro stigli iz Sarajeva. Dobro sam reagovala na stimulaciju, ima dosta folikula, nisam upratila tačno koliko, ali doktor je zadovoljan. Dobila sam dodatnu terapiju, tako da se od danas bockam tri puta. Ja sam od petka stalno u Sarajevu. U petak u 12h sam na foikulometriji, u subotu je mm na konsultacijama u 16:30, a mt u 14h u nedjelju, i ako sve bude u redu meni je punkcija u nedjelju ili najkasnije u ponedjeljak. Baš sam se unervozila. 
Moram vam reći da je i u klinici napeto, pokušavaju sve organizovati, naredne dane sve će biti u znaku azoo, osim tko dolazi na folikulometriju, neće biti konsultacija, da bi mi azoo parovi mogli svi doći na red. Stalno se mijenja raspored jer pokušavaju svima nama izaći u susret.
Ne mogu sve pratiti, ali čini mi se da ću vidjeti anaitomi jer će oni već doći na mt dok ja budem tamo na uzv i radila nalaze. Ko je još u petak: na konsultacijama ili mt?

Malo mi je čudno da je između ciskinog muža i mm razlika samo dva sata? pa ne znam hoće li sve završiti do tad? Bojim  se da će i doktor biti preumoran. MM jauče što je poslednji dan, kaže: premoriće se doktor i ako oostale mt budu uspješne, neće se trufiti da nađe kod njega.

----------


## sos15

Zašto baš mi,

cijena micro tese je 2.500,00 KM a ICSI 4.000,00 KM.
Cijene lijekova variraju, ali ako kod njih kupuješ otprilike ti treba 2.200,00 KM (to uzmi sa rezervom). Računaj još oko 700 KM za nalaze za tebe i muža.

Da nam brzo javiš dobre rezultate kariotipa,pa da nam se pridružiš u Sarajevu. Cure koje su sutra na konsultacijama, molim vas da čim stignete, javite utiske. Sa nestrpljenjem ću čekati vaše vijeesti i moliću se za vas i vaše muževe.

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos15 to je cijena samo za MT ili i za zamrzavanje ???

----------


## sos15

U 2500 je uključeno i zamrzavanje. Ima dosta nalaza koje treba odraditi tm, ali to možete i kod državnog da ne plaćate.

----------


## sos15

Marisela,

evo mene opet sa pitanjema? Sjećaš li se koliki ti je bio endometrijum 5. dan stimulacije i koliko si imala i kolikih folikula?
Napisala si da si 8. dan vadila progesteron, a dalje jesi li šta radila od nalaza? Da znam isplanirati koliko para će mi trebati otprilike?

----------


## aboni76

Sos super vijesti, bravo za folikule, pa će ako bog da biti i dosta embrića  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15,to je divna vijest da ti se sve odvija kako treba.,jako sam sretna zbog tebe,zasluzila si da budes u ovom krugu prva trudnica drzim  :fige: 

Draga tjesi muza da niste zadnji,poslje vas smo  mi,ja takoder dijelim misljenje kao i tvoj muzic,nije mi drago sto smo bas zadnji ,i za konzultacije i micro,i nije mi jasno otkud je tako ispalo,isto se bojim da ce doktor jedva cekat da krene kuci za Istanbul te da ce pozurit,ali eto tako je valjda moralo bit.
za kraj nek nasi muzevi svi budu dobro poslje operacije a ostalo je vec zapisano,pa nek bude kako mora.
pozdrav i sretno svima ,treba nam srece ,molitve i vjere da ce sve biti dobro. :Smile: 
Hvala svima koji su u mislima snama

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav suborke i suborci, pratim sve novosti na forumu i samo da zaželim puno uspjeha ekipi koja ovih dana ide na MT u Sarajevo, da dr. Emre nađe što više plivača, javite nam se sa iskustvima obavezno, pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Hvala puno Florjan, šta se kod tebe dešava, nema te dugo?

Cure nemojte da brinete što ste među zadnjima, ja mislim da je dr. Emre profesionalac i sigurno ne bi zakazivao operacije ako nije u stanju da ih obavi, a i njima je u cilju da nađu plivače kod naših mužića kako bi mi mogle na VTO, tako da će se on sigurno isto truditi kod svih nas....

----------


## aboni76

Tužna ako se ne varam, vi ste danas na konsultacijama, sretno i javi kako je prošlo...

----------


## aboni76

> postoji nada- ne mogu vjerovati da tm nitko nije poslao na uzv testisa, mojem je to rekao mpo doktor,tj.da ide kod urologa. 
> Pitanje, koji su postupci bili kod vasih muzeva prije konacne dijagnoze,tj micro tese postupka i gdje se sve to moze uraditi,taj postupak sa micro tese. Jer nas salju sa pretrage na pretragu a mogu napraviti postupak i s ovim sto imamo..ne?


Vatra neki su išli na punkciju prije MT, neki na biopsiju, mi nismo niti na jedno, odmah smo se odlučili za MT...Svi smo radili hormone, kariogram i mikrodelacije...Znam jednu curu čiji je muž uvijek imao nekoliko spermića u spermogramu i sa tim su radili VTO....Ako kod tvog muža uvijek ima spermića, moglo bi se sa tim uraditi...Meni su u Bahceciju objasnili da u tim slučajevima kada ih ima nekoliko, skupljaju spermiće, zamrzavaju i kada ih bude dovoljno rade VTO...

----------


## sos15

Tužna i anaitomi, sretno danas na konsultacijama, nestrpljivo čekamo izvještaj! S vama smo u mislima stalno :Love:  :Kiss: !

----------


## sos15

Šta nam je sa new girl? Kad ona ima konsultacije?

----------


## medeni

Drage i dragi naši!Sretno svima u Sarajevu,želim vam uspješan pohod u kliniku.Da od sada krene na bolje.Stalno vas pratim i u mislima sam s vama.

----------


## tanjica123

tuzna i antonimi sa srecom danas...cekamo izvestaje...aboni76 ,slazem se sa tobom u vezi doktora,microtese traje 10ak minuta cini mi se....sos 15 mi smo takodje juce rezervisali Seos hotel ,mozda se i tamo sretnemo.... :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Tanjice, mi promijenili hotel, bili smo juče tamo i previše nam stepenica, a ne znam kako će mm biti, hoće li se moći penjati, a imali su i neki problem sa vodom,pa je juče rađena deratizacija, pokušavaju to popraviti, kažu da će do sutra biti riješeno, ali mi nismo htjeli rizikovati. Sad smo u prenoćištu Salihović, čini mi se, nekih 1 km prije klinike. Čisto je, ima restoran u sklopu prenoćišta i bilo je dosta naroda, pa mi se to sviđa jer više volim jesti gdje je veći promet. Dobili smo apartman (istina bez kuhinje, ali ni ne planiram kuhati tamo) koji je na strani suprotnoj od ulice, pa će biti mirnije.

----------


## sos15

Na njihovom sajtu piše da operacija traje od 1-2 sata.

----------


## postoji nada

Aboni76.,hvala ti ma je imas pravo doktor je zaista profesionalac i vjerujem da ce se truditi da sve prode u najboljem redu ,svejedno je koliko traje 15minuta ili 2h,samo da nasi muzevi poslje budu dobro i da sve zaraste kako treba.svima koji su danas u Bahceciju svu srecu zelim,javite se kad stignete.
usput kako je vrijeme u Sarajevu,mi sutra rano krecemo na put iako smo tek u Subotu na konzultacijama navece?
grli  i  jubi sve vasa nada

----------


## florjan

aboni76, tu sam pratim vas koliko stignem, imali smo strke i supruga i ja na poslu pa smo malo zastali, ali ja se nadam da ako ne prije početkom sljedeće godine idemo u rješavanje i to definitivno, još jednom svima puno uspjeha, držimo palčeve na rukama i na nogama  :Smile:

----------


## tanjica123

nadam se da ce to resiti sa vodom,nista nam nisu napomenuli,rekli tipa ima mesta nemora se rezervisati,samo dodjite.ako mislis da je taj vas smestaj bolji pusti mi link ovde ili na pp,mi smo juce neke zvali ,bilo je,nesto sto nam se dopalo nije bilo mesta,zaboravila kako se zovu...a mnogo je drugacije kada vidis smestaj pa odlucis....
sto se tice trajanja operacije,meni tako nesto ostalo,tako sam upamtila,ali mozda i gresim...

----------


## sos15

Florijan, hvala što misliš na nas, nadam se da ćete i vi uskoro su postupak.

Tanjica, šaljem pp

----------


## aboni76

Medeni, hvala puno  :Love: 

Florjan, nadam se da će te uskoro riješiti tu situaciju sa poslom pa krenuti po svog bebača  :Smile: 

Postoji nada, u Sarajevu je poprilično hladno, utoplite se ako mislite malo u obilazak...Trenutno nema snijega, ali bih ti ja savjetovala da se pripremiš i za to....Sretan put

----------


## marisela

> Marisela,
> 
> evo mene opet sa pitanjema? Sjećaš li se koliki ti je bio endometrijum 5. dan stimulacije i koliko si imala i kolikih folikula?
> Napisala si da si 8. dan vadila progesteron, a dalje jesi li šta radila od nalaza? Da znam isplanirati koliko para će mi trebati otprilike?


Hej,,, mila vidim da si bila i znači super doktor je zadovoljan tvojom situacijom,,, to mi je drago čuti,,,,, 

Pa kod mene 5. dan je endometrijum bio 6 mm,,, što je ok za taj period,,,  a folikula sam imala 10 ali mi nije govorio njihove tad dimenzije jer su još ono male a nisam ni ja pitala jer sam vidjela da je on zadovoljan u suprotnom on kaže da nešto ne štima,,,, a osmi dan da vadila sam samo progesteron i nisam više nikakve nalaze vadila to je bilo zadnji nalaz,,,, i tad mi je rekao da su mi folikule dvije od 10,, dvije od 12,, dvije 14,, dvije od 15,, i dvije od 16,,,  ali kada je došla punkcija samo je bilo 7 folikula i 7 ćelija jer ove koje su bile manje nisu stigle da dođu do određene dimenzije jer bih inače ove velike popucale uglavnom od svih sedam kojih sam imala hvala bogu svih sedam se oplodilo...... e to je to,,,,, a vama želim još više jer koliko mogu skontati vi ste skoro pa svaka ovdje kao u provom postupku i niste prije stimulirane tako da abd,,, kod vas bih to trebalo još bolje da bude,,,, samo da nađu dobre plivače a prednost je ovdje što oni mogu vršiti i odabir koji su to kvalitetni plivači,,,, i to puno znači zato drage moje po hiljaditi put sretno,,,,

----------


## sos15

Hvala Marisela,

sutra idem opet,pa ćemo vidjeti šta će doktor reći. Valjda će sve biti ok.

Šta nam je sa anaitomi i tužnom? Hajmo, cure, požurite sa javljanjem, nestrpljivo vas čekamo.

----------


## anaitomi2

Hallo drage moje evo miupravo stigli u hotel od doktora ! Ovako za početak sve je prošlo u redu malo smo čekali al to je nebitno,doktor je jako simpatični i hoće sve objasniti i odgovoriti na sva pitanja iako ih mi nismo imali bas previše  :Laughing:  zadovoljan je nalazim testosterona i dao nam je velike nade tako da sam se sad malo umirila iako mi je danas nekako cijeli dan sretan. Ovako operacija traje 1-2 sata tj ako u početku odmah nešto nadu onda prikupljaju dovoljno da se ima za oplodnju i malo vise ,ako u prvom testisa ne nađen ništa traže u drugom sto je jako pozitivno... Nadam se da ste me shvatili. Moramo doći sat vremena prije operacije i da morali smo raditi internisticki nalaz bez obzira sto smo imali svoj. Operacija dođe 2500 KM plus zamrzavanje 300 KM godinu dana. I to je to ako imate pitanja pitajte... Vrijeme je za sada ok osim sto je hladno  :Smile:  bio je još jedan par s nama al neznam koji pa eto ako je zaobilaze tužan možda se sutra vidimo mi smo bili tamo od 4 do 6 Pusa i sretno onima koji putuju

----------


## New Girl

Evo i mene, mi smo jutros stigli u Sarajevo, danas mi je 3.dan ciklusa pa sam išla na pregled i započela sam s terapijom  :Smile: , a budući je dr. Emre upravo stigao u kliniku, dr. Enver je rekao da možemo odmah i na konzultacije ako hoćemo, tako da smo i to odradili. Dr. Emre je stvarno jako drag i simpatičan, pogledao je nalaze i pregledao mm i isto je dosta optimističan, reko je da operacija može trajati 1 sat, ali ako odmah nađu onda može biti gotova i za 20 min, obavili smo i internistički pregled, i eto još čekati MT u subotu. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## aboni76

Hvala cure što ste nam se javile...

Anaitomi, je li njihov internistički košta 40KM, koliko nam je Sos napisala? Ko ti je rekao da se plaća posebno zamrzavanje, jer je meni sestra Adna rekla da je zamrzavanje uključeno u cijenu?

----------


## sos15

Aboni me preduhitrila, kako sad dodatno plaćamo zamrzavanje, kad sam ja pitala da li je u tih 2500 KM uključeno i zamrzavanje i rekli su da jeste.

New girl znači i ti si u postupku? Super, lakše mi je kad ima još neko uz mene

Drago mi je da je dr Emre ostavio pozitivan utisak na vas. I mi smo sutra u Sarajevu,pa se možda i vidimo.

----------


## anaitomi2

Pa ni meni nije bilo jasno za tih 2500 ja nisam pitala sestru već nekog tamo administratora kod kojeg smo placali vadenje krvi za VP koje smo zaboravili napraviti . Internisticki pregled je 40 km. Mi smo sutra od 12 tamo pa možda se vidimo...

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi svakako treba provjeriti to plaćanje za zamrzavanje i jasno im dati do znanja da nam je rečeno da je u 2.500 KM uključeno i zamrzavanje, oni očigleno pokušavaju da izvuku svaku marku od nas...

----------


## sos15

Zašto vam nije priznalo internistički pregled? mm je danas odradio internistički pregled i ekg i ne vidim razloga za ponovo.

----------


## anaitomi2

Neznam draga nešto su spominjali da bi oni htjeli da se to za svaki slucaj kod njih uradi jer oni taj nalaz šalju anesteziologu... Možda vi nećete trebati... Ja ću sutra nazvati da pitam za ovu cijenu da ne mijenjao bezveze EUR u Km ili ?

----------


## postoji nada

Joj cure cakamo vas cijeli dan da nam se javite,super da su konzultacije prosle dobro.Sutra svu srecu zelim na micro i da se nade puno,puno plivajucih,jos jedno pitanjce za anaitomi ,kojim ste putem isli iz Zg,i koliko vremenski treba?? mi sutra izgleda nemozemo prije 10h krenut pa da znam otprilike racunat koliko nam treba uz koju kracu pauzu?
grlim sve 
puse

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos15 dolazite vi sutra u kliniku ako da kada ?

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi, moj ti je savjet da to pitaš sestru Adnu, jer je ona ta koja nam je govorila o cijenama, ako je i došlo do promjene red je bio da nam ranije jave...

----------


## sos15

Ja sam na klinici u 12 tako da ćemo se vidjeti, od srca vam želim da vam nađu hrpu plivača i za započnete niz uspješnih micro tese. Mi se polako pakujemo jer ujutro rano krećemo. Napetost se može rezati nožem. Još nas i s ovim cijenama zezaju, trebali su javiti ako je došlo do promjene, a i za taj pregled, mm je danas izašao s posla da to odradi i sad kao treba opet, užas!

----------


## anaitomi2

Postoji nada mi smo krenuli u 9 i stigli smo u 2 imali smo malu pauzu i bila je magla s time da nije bilo gužve na granici u svakom slučaju uzmi 6 sati u obzir... Mi smo išli putem do SB izlaz zapad to je prvi izlaz,pratite Doboj cijelo vrijeme ideš ravno ali već i prije imaš znak za Sarajevo (nemoj preko Tuzle) moj dragi Vam savjetuje da pripremite po 5 EUR za policiju jer ih ima na svakom ogranicenju od 60 veli da se tu pridrzavate ograničenja....  Ako idete odmah pogledati di je kliniku pratite tablu Mostar...  Sretan Vam put sutra

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos nemoj mi se nervirati znaš da to nije dobro... Za nalaz zaista neznam nama su tako rekli možda je za svakog drugačije ... Al ovo za cijenu i mene nervira možda ni taj koji nam je to rekao nema pojima al u svakom slučaju trebali su nam to reci cure moje sretno svima i držite na palceve

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti anaitomi2,tebi i tvom muzu na savjetu,svakako cemo tim putem,da isli bi odmah pogledat gdje je bolnica.
Jedva cekam da nam se javis sutra sa najljepsim vijestima :Love: ,drzite se ,bit ce sve dobro ,ma mora
Nadam se da se u bolnici moze placat i eurima kako je bilo price,imamo nest maraka ali vise eura,,nevjerovatno kako mjenjaju sve iz dana u dan,malo su previse zbrkani to im je minus,ali zato ce bit lakse drugoj ekipi koja bude isla na micro ,bit ce do tad valjda uhodani.
pozz dragi moji

----------


## anaitomi2

Hvala ti puno nadam se da ću vam donijeti lijepe vijesti... U Eurima ne možeš plaćati mi pitali danas moramo također sutra ići mijenjati tako da se pripremite !

----------


## tuzna

mene cekate ? 
od mene nista pametno.mi smo bili oko 13.30 tamo.neki je par bio ,cini mi se iz Hr,vani je bio plavi polo dubrovackih tabli. dok smo mi cekali konsultacije ,oni su cekali internistu.koja god je cura,od mene joj sretno.Internista neki zgodan tip? :Ups: 
nemam nista posebno za reci.nista novoga nismo culi,osim sto mi je savjest mirna jer mi je u lice rekao da tu nema terpaije, pregledao nalaze,rekoa da vrijedi pokusati.kako imamo nalaz biopsije iz Mb-a,i to je pogledao,pomalo razumio,rekao da je pozitivno sto je fsh ok,sto u jendom kanalicu je bilo spermatogonija i spermatocita,ali da je problem kod maturacijskog aresta(a tu dijagnozu dobismo zato sto ,eto,u jendom kanalicu prije pet godina bi poneka spermatogonija i spermatocita), kad rade  MT svi kanalici izgledaju isto, nisu tanji oni u kojima se pretpostavlja da nema spermija  :Undecided: 

dakle,rekli smo da se javimo kad odlucimo da idemo(mi znamo da cemo ici,ne znamo kad bi). 
plava,ovdje pominjana ,napuhana i dobro tamnim puderom namazana sestra,  prevela je "da imamo psiholoski problem" ili ti ovaj zgodni smajli  :psiholog:   (morala sam !!!!)
pitam se zasto prepustih njoj da prevodi, ali ajde, rekoh dosta mi zaj.....e za jedan dan.

svim curama  :fige:  za sve naredne dane i nadajmo se da ce biti to to, tj. da je konacno ovo sto on radi microTESE,a ne Bog zna sto.

 :Kiss:   sve

e,da, ovo su definitivno najskuplje konsultacije na kojima smo bili : 20 min -70e (fali mi smajlic koji lupa glavom u zid-da ima, stavila bih ga bar 3 puta)

----------


## tuzna

danas mi sestra (plava,napuhana) rekla kako u cijenu ulazi zamrzavanje.
provjereno danas!

----------


## tuzna

> Anaitomi svakako treba provjeriti to plaćanje za zamrzavanje i jasno im dati do znanja da nam je rečeno da je u 2.500 KM uključeno i zamrzavanje, oni očigleno pokušavaju da izvuku svaku marku od nas...


dakle,raniji  post je bio vezan za ovo pitanje  :Grin:

----------


## nela 86

Aha drugari ima vas dosta online,kao nikad do sada,to me raduje.evo nekoliko savjeta ako ce nekom mozda pomoci:na klinici se do sada nije moglo placati u eurima mi smo jednom pokusali i nije moglo,a oni koji putuju iz pravca hrvatske treba da znaju da poslije doboja pored puta imaju instalirane kamere za mjerenje brzine i to u mjestima:šije,žepce,nemila,pa pred kraj autoputa a ima i jos jedna koja je mene snimila negdje u hadzicima u blizini klinike.mi smo sutra u 14:30 na konsultacijama pa se nadam da cemo nekog od vas da sretnemo tamo.sretno svima....

----------


## aboni76

Tužna hvala ti što si se javila, i da znaš da si jedina koja mi je danas izmamila osmjeh na lice (ovim komentarom o plavoj napuhanoj  :Laughing: )..Nadam se da ćete i vi uskoro u postupak, da i kod tm nađu spermiće i da se nađemo na kafi kao trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

Ma daj stvarno,pa sta je snjima mogli su nam to rec?? Zasto su nam na mail onda javili broj racuna za placanje u eurima ,i tad smo platili eure??
Hvala ti anaitomi2 puno  na svim savjetima i odgovorima,ma jasno mi je zaa pretrage kod njih ali mislila sam operaciju u eurima ,a sad opet mjenjat.
Cekamo tvoje najljepse vijesti grlim puno :Love:

----------


## tuzna

joj,da ljudi,ovih kamera od Doboja-do Sarajeva ima na vise mjesta,drzite se ogranicenja.i ima jedna prije klinike.
sve su instalirane i slikaju prekoracenje brzine,smao budite pazljivi u citanju znakova,jer svaka je unaprijed najavljena postavljenom tablom na kojoj pise KONTROLA BRZINE , tek par minuta poslije dodje kamera (bijela kutija postavljena na stub pored ceste).

samo se drzite ogranicenja.

e,da,kad sam ugledala pravu i napuhanu,diskretno sam sapnula muzu(bar mislim da sam bila diskretna) "za ovu ljepojku sam cula"  i  nastavila  hladno  cekati konsultacije  :Raspa: 

a,on? on je bio kao :Confused: 

ljbac(ne smijem vise smajlice stavljat,a dizu mi raspolozenje opasno)

----------


## sos15

zar ne možete plaćati karticom, mi smo tako planirali?!

----------


## tanjica123

kakva promena cene,nasta to lici...i kakav ponovni internisticki.... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ...evo ja pakovanje privodim kraju...krecemo ujutru,sos15 mozda cemo se videti,zvali smo za smestaj,navraticemo da vidimo kako je pa ako nam se dopadne ostajemo...svim ostalim azzo parovima puno srece i zelim isto sto i sebi a to je da bude puno plivaca........

----------


## postoji nada

Dragi moji ,evo mi cemo uskoro krenut za Sarajevo- put ka sreci ako Bog dragi da.
Jos jednom svima sretno danas ,u mislima sam svama. grlim :Love:

----------


## tuzna

:fige:  svima !
javljajte se,ja sam jako znatizeljna !  :Kiss:

----------


## nela 86

i mi krecemo za sat vremena....

----------


## sos15

Evo mi smo stigli u Sarajevo i smjestili se. Slatko se ismija [B]tužnoj[B]! Super si!

Bila sam na folikulometriji, doktor je zadovoljan, sutra opet na kontrolu. Ispitivala sam sestru i reče mi da su do tada već bile 2 operacije i za jednu zna da je uspješna, za drugu još doktor nije rekao rezultate jer je tek završio. Bila je jedna djevojka, ali okrenuta leđima i jedan par je stigao taman kad smo mi završili, ne znam ko je (dvoumim se između anaitomi i aboni), ko god da je nek je sretno. Žao mi je što se nismo bolje organizovale, možda broj telefona ili nešto prepoznatljivo, da se možemo skontati u klinici, ovako mi nezgodno prilaziti curama, a ne znam ko su i da li su s foruma.
Ja sam sutra u 10:30 na klinici pa opet poslijepodne, oko 3 vjerovatno, pa ako će neko biti u to vrijeme da se dogovorimo.
Je li se plaćaju konsultacije i ako idete na micro tese?

----------


## sos15

I još jednom, držim fige za muža anaitomi :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  
Da nam se brzo javi sa super vijestima!

----------


## aboni76

Evo da se i ja javim...Mm je bilo na konsultacijama, doktor je optimističan, nije platio konsultacije, a nisu mu htjeli naplatiti ni internistički pregled, rekli su da im je nezgodno, obzirom koliko smo nalaza skupili...Platiti se može karticom...

Sos to ja nisam bila sigurno, nisam mogla izaći sa posla, ali je od mm sestra bila s njim, moguće da su to bili oni...MM je visok i nosi naočale...Vidio se sa anaitomi, njen muž je otišao na operaciju, stalno su mi u mislima, molim se za njih i držim im fige....

Sos ja ću sutra u to vrijeme biti na klinici, mm je operacija u 11 sati, bilo bi mi drago da se vidimo...Šaljem ti pp

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Onima koji putuju sretan put!! Želim vam naravno da nađu dovoljno plivača!! Sretno svima!! Baš sam nestrpljiva da čujem kako su prošle operacije!!

----------


## sos15

Ja se ispisala, i kad je trebalo poslati poruku, izgubi se veza.

Onda je to bila anaitomi jer ovaj momak nije imao naočale, a i ispred klinike je bilo auto sa HR tablama. Baš mi je žao što se nismo bolje organizovali da se upoznam s njom. 

Ko je još sutra u klinici?

Anaitomi :fige:  :fige:  još malo nije na odmet.

----------


## tanjica123

evo nas mi stigli i smestili se,sos15 evo mene u Selinovic,videcemo se sigurno.....

----------


## vatra86

*aboni76* hvala na odgovoru... da mm je radio samo jedan sgram i nasli 1-2 spermija u svakom drugom vidnom polju od 10 i to nakon centrifuge...27.12 ide opet na sgram pa se nadam da ce barem malo biti bolji.  :fige:  nama urolog nije spominjao ni kariogramni mikrodelecije tako da cu ja to pitati naseg mpo-vca da vidimo sta mozemo napraviti prije biopsije
vidim da vas dosta ide sad za vikend na mt  i zelim vam od srca da budu uspjesne operacije i da bude "materijala" za transfer.i naravno da se vasi muzevi brzo oporave da mogu slavti vase + i pozitive bete!!! pusa svima
i jos da vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boss

cure sretno i samo da javim da pratim desavanja i nadam se lijepim vijestima  :fige:

----------


## Rominka

Ajmo curice, ajmo djecaci!!!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiii  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Tanjice123, je li misliš u Salihović?


Boss, Rominka, Vatra86, hvala što ste uz nas.

----------


## 888

svima želim puno sreće i puno spermića, bit ćete u mojoj molitvi večeras :Smile:

----------


## tanjica123

> Tanjice123, je li misliš u Salihović?
> Boss, Rominka, Vatra86, hvala što ste uz nas.


da to sam mislilaa :Laughing: imas pp

----------


## sos15

Odgovorila na pp

----------


## tuzna

juce dok sam ja bila na klinici,bio je neki par u postupku...tip je imao naocale,nije bio previse visok,a njoj je ime Edita(cula sam kad ju sestra zove).

obzirom da ja vazim za osobu koja je previse direktna, nisam znala nacin kako da zenu koja je juce u cekaonici sjedila pored mene pitam ko je ona ,jedino mi je padao jedan "kreativan" nacin:  sjedimo ,citamo fole neke novine i nervozno svi cupkamo nogama, pirlitamo po mobu ili se svadjamo(i to sam vidjela), ja se okrenem i hladno kazem:"ej,ja sam tuzna, znamo se mi sa nekog foruma,mozda?"  :facepalm: 
ha,ispade samo smo mi specijalci isli na konsultacije i platili to  70e?! :drama: 
sreca da je to bila moja ideja,inace bih  sad muza   :oklagija: 
jbg! bolje da sam to ostavila za skijanje  na Jahorini :Grin: 
nadam se da ce se neko javiti sa dobrim rezultatima...ljubac svima redom!

----------


## aboni76

Vatra nema na čemu, da sam na vašem mjestu, ja bih razmislila o biopsiji jer ona nepovratno uništava tkivo...Ne znam zašto ne skupljaju to što ima pa sa tim rade VTO...U svakom slučaju sretno i javljaj nam novosti...

----------


## tuzna

e,da, pade mi opet ona sestra na pamet...bas me se dojmila,ha?  dakle, imala je neku sajlu oko vrata,nesto sto valjda treba biti ogrlica, pretaman puder i kozu neprirodno tamnu za ovo doba godine. kad sam pominjala muzu "da sam za ljepojku cula", izmedu ostalog  rekoh:" vidis da  izgleda kao da je upravo sletjela na aerodrom,poslije tromjesecnog boravka u Africi"    :Razz:

----------


## aboni76

Tužna, opet ti mene danas nasmija svojim komentarima  :Laughing:  :Klap: . Vjerovatno ste vi platili za konsultacije jer niste sad u postupku, ne znam ko sada dolazi samo na konsultacije a neće raditi MT, da li su i njima isto naplatili  :Confused:

----------


## aboni76

> e,da, pade mi opet ona sestra na pamet...bas me se dojmila,ha?  dakle, imala je neku sajlu oko vrata,nesto sto valjda treba biti ogrlica, pretaman puder i kozu neprirodno tamnu za ovo doba godine. kad sam pominjala muzu "da sam za ljepojku cula", izmedu ostalog  rekoh:" vidis da  izgleda kao da je upravo sletjela na aerodrom,poslije tromjesecnog boravka u Africi"


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tuzna

> T... Vjerovatno ste vi platili za konsultacije jer niste sad u postupku, ne znam ko sada dolazi samo na konsultacije a neće raditi MT, da li su i njima isto naplatili


znas sta? kad bih znala da smo samo mi platili, i da sam se samo ja sjetila da idemo uopce na konsultacije(a,kunem se, jedini razlog je taj sto sam mislila da ce nam dati neku terapiju, pametnica sta ces  :Trep trep: ), e bas bih se upitala da l sam zrela za provjeru visine mog IQ!  :Cool:

----------


## Polo

Ja sam curke sumnjičav u sve to. Brijem na alternativu i ljekovito bilje, ali želim vam puno sreće!!!

----------


## aboni76

:Laughing:  ma nisi sigurno jedina, dobar ti je IQ  :Wink:

----------


## nela 86

mi smo bili tamo oko dva-pola tri,dok smo sjedili u cekaonici sa nama je bila jedna djevojka koja je imala bijelu majicu preko hlaca i cizme do koljena,njenom muzu su u tom trenutku radili mikrotesu,cula sam njeno prezime ali ne bih da ugrozavam niciju privatnost,volili bi smo da nam se ona javi i kaze kakvi su rezultati,onda je dosao jos jedan par koji je trebao da ide na mikrotesu i taj covjek je rekao mom muzu vidjet ces kako cu ja proci danas pa vidi sta ces ti sutra volili bi smo da nam se i oni jave ako su tu?ko je danas trebao da ide na mikro tesu?moj muz ima mikro tesu sutra u 1 sat.

----------


## nela 86

mi smo bili tamo oko dva-pola tri,dok smo sjedili u cekaonici sa nama je bila jedna djevojka koja je imala bijelu majicu preko hlaca i cizme do koljena,njenom muzu su u tom trenutku radili mikrotesu,cula sam njeno prezime ali ne bih da ugrozavam niciju privatnost,volili bi smo da nam se ona javi i kaze kakvi su rezultati,onda je dosao jos jedan par koji je trebao da ide na mikrotesu i taj covjek je rekao mom muzu vidjet ces kako cu ja proci danas pa vidi sta ces ti sutra volili bi smo da nam se i oni jave ako su tu?ko je danas trebao da ide na mikro tesu?moj muz ima mikro tesu sutra u 1 sat.

----------


## postoji nada

Hey dragi moji ,evo i mene iz hladnog,prehladnog Sarajeva.

Anaitomi2 gdje si draga ,javi se ,nadam se da je sve ok,nemogu docekat da se javis?? grlim puno :Love: 

Cure mi moramo sutra bit u 10h.u bolnici da suprug napravi nalaz valjda ekg(internisticki) ,dali je vama trebala krvna grupa za muza i dali za to treba bit na taste,mislim da ne al za svaki slucaj da pitam??
Ja bih htjela da se vidim s vama ,pa ako ste u blizini negdje kako cemo se skuzit ,kak ste obuceni,nest neki znak molim??
Budemo se vidjeli nadam se i skuzili nekako. :Wink: 
Sve ostale curke,florijan hvala sto ste snama ,uz nas i bodrite nas.jubac svima

----------


## anaitomi2

Drage moje imam samo snage da vam velim da kod nas nažalost ništa  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  bol je prevelika ! neizmjerno vam hvala na podrsci. I držim palceve za sve buduće operacije . Nemojte gubiti nadu... Golim vas sve puno i zao mi je sto se nismo dog... Kako da se prepoznao . Eto toliko od nas za sada ...

----------


## aboni76

Draga anaitomi, znam da nema riječi kojima te mogu utješiti, duša me boli što je tako  :Crying or Very sad: , neizmjerno mi je žao, cijeli dan ste mi u mislima i tako sam se jako nadala da ćeš se javiti sa lijepim vijestima....Šaljem ti jedan veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Anaitomi, draga, žao mi je neizmjerno! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Nema riječi kojima bi te sad utješila, ali pokušaj biti snažna zbog svog muža. Kad smogneš snage javi se da nam javiš kako je on. Do kad ste u Sarajevu? Možda se vidimo kad budete na kontroli mada sumnjam da ti je sad do toga.

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, ja sam u 10:30 na klinici, biću u crnoj jakni i  crnim helankama, rozi šal, smeđa kosa, lako ćeš me prepoznati. Javi se ako me primjetiš.

----------


## postoji nada

:Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: anaitomi2 , :Crying or Very sad:  ,nemam rijeci kojim bih opisala kako se osjecam zbog vas, strasno je samo pomisliti kako vam je i koliko tesko.Neznam sto i nas ceka ,jako se bojim svega.drzite se zajedno,grli muza i nek on samo bude dobro. jubim

sos15.pokusat cu te vidjeti,naci sad znam kako cu te lakse prepoznati.vidimo se

----------


## sos15

Ovo nam je baš šok, svi smo svjesni da može doći do takvog rezultata,ali ipak smo se  nadali. Sad je još teže čekati da dođemo na red da vidimo šta će biti s nama. Samo da naši muževi budu dobro, od srca se nadam da će se muž anaitomi brzo oporaviti.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

anaitomi  :Love:  držite se, sada ste jedno drugom najpotrebniji...

----------


## New Girl

anaitomi  :Love:  tako mi je žao....

----------


## anaitomi2

Drage moje nemojte se sada brinuti još vise ... U početku sam razmišljanja dali da vam uopće pišem rezultat al jednostavno sam morala to sa vama podijeliti... Kad je mm otišao na operaciju sva sam se tresla i bilo mi je najbitnije da sve prođe kako treba i da se on probudi... Al moram vam priznati iako smo to već sto puta čuli ovo danas je vjerujte bilo najteže,jednostavno morate shvatiti i prihvatiti da naše bebe neće biti  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  od srca vam želim da to ne morate preživjeti... Još jučer nam je doktor dao velike šanse . Ukratko nakon operacije kada se mm probudio mogla sam ići kod njega,dobio je bocu infuzije i prije nego smo išli kući nešto protiv bolova al to samo ako želite ,kad se probudio nakon nekog vremena je dobio malo juhe,sok i stapice... Mi smo sve zajedno bili tamo od 12 do pola sedam, doktor nam je došao rezultate reci tek u 6 pa sam zamislite to čekanje... Druga operacija je također neuspješno i poslije nas su još bile 3 za 2 sam sigurna da su bile MT od toga jedna uspješna a za drugu neznam... Moj muzic sad spava a ja sam uz njega.... Sad smo još jači... Mislim na vas

----------


## nela 86

jel jos neko danas imao mikrotesu osim anaitomi?

----------


## sos15

Strašno je to što ste morali preživjeti, je li vam doktor rekao vrijedi li opet pokušavati sa micro tese nakon nekog vremena? Kako je tvoj muž podnio put do hotela, je li mogao hodati bez većih problema?

Držite se zajedno, to je sad najbitnije i neka se što brže oporavi. :Love:

----------


## nela 86

anaitomi jesi ti imala bijelu majicu peko hlaca?

----------


## aboni76

Draga anaitomi, hvala ti što si nam se opet javila, i za to treba snage...Nadam se da će se tvoj muž brzo oporaviti i da ga neće puno boljeti....Znam da vas jako boli, ko zna, možda i nas to isto sutra čeka, čuvaj svog mužića, budite jaki i sačuvajte vašu ljubav....Nadam se da ćeš i dalje ostati s nama...

----------


## postoji nada

anaitomi2,hvala sto si snama podjelila svoj najtezi danasnji dan,znam da ti je tesko pisat o tome,neizmjerno smo tuzni zbog tebe. :Love: 

cure tko je jos bio danas na micro,zasto se nejave curke?? jel mozda nisu sa ovog foruma??

----------


## sos15

Nema vijesti ni na drugim forumima. Svaka čast anaitomi na ovolikoj snazi. Ja ne znam bi li bila u stanju javiti se i uopšte ne znam kako bi se smirila i odvezla mm kući.
Cure, ponovimo:koliko vas je sutra na mt? Zbunjena sam, ne mogu sve upratiti.

----------


## aboni76

Koliko sam ja uspjela upratiti, sutra smo new girl i mi. Mi smo u 11, ne znam u koliko su oni sati....

----------


## anaitomi2

Nela da imala sam bijelu majicu zao mi je da se nismo pozdravile kao ni sa Sos  . Sos mogao je hodati i tokom vožnje je bilo sve u redu iako nismo daleko. Morali smo još otići do grada po lijekove protiv bolova i antibiotike

----------


## medeni

Anaitomi,jako mi je žao..
Navraćam cijeli dan i čekam vijesti.Nadala sam se dobrima..
Sada je važno da se muž oporavi, važna mu je tvoja potpora.Sigurno ste sada još jači, dodala bih i povezaniji.Čitajući tvoj post vratila sam se na trenutke dok je MM bio na TESE-i, tresla sam se i ja..Meni su odmah rekli loše vijesti,prije nego se on probudio.Najteže u životu mi je bilo reći mu nalaz kad me pitao ima li šta.Samo su nam tekle suze..
Držite se :Love: 
Nadam se dobrim vijestima od ostalih.

----------


## nela 86

zao mi je zbog tebe,kad smo mi stigli ti si sama sjedila u cekaonici,vidjela sam da si zabrinuta pa nisam htjela da ti pristajem na muku,sestra te je prozvala po prezimenu,pocinje sa (m) ali necu da pisem cijelo.mm je imao crni kaput.saosjecamo sa tobom,izdrzi jos malo jer ovo nam je poslednje razocaranje-valjda ih vise nece biti.mi imamo mikro tesu sutra u 1 sat.jesi li sigurna da je to bila mikro tesa ili da nije slucajno neka obicna tesa?

----------


## aboni76

Nela izvini, mislila sam da ste vi u nedjelju...Vidjet ćemo se sigurno u klinici...

----------


## sos15

> Nela da imala sam bijelu majicu zao mi je da se nismo pozdravile kao ni sa Sos  . Sos mogao je hodati i tokom vožnje je bilo sve u redu iako nismo daleko. Morali smo još otići do grada po lijekove protiv bolova i antibiotike


Koliko sam ja upratila, sutra su tri forumašice, tj. njihovi muževi na redu: Aboni, New girl, i Nela. Od srca im želim sve najbolje.

Anaitomi: koje antibiotike i lijekove ste kupovali? Izvini što te zamaram glupostima,ali ja bi to radije ako mogu kupila prije mt.

----------


## tanjica123

anaitomi puno mi je zao :Taps:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## anaitomi2

Bila je mikro tesa tako su barem rekli ! Sos treba ti recept za te lijekove pa im reci da ti sutra napisu DIFEN 100mg je za protiv bolova uzima se prema potrebi a CIPROL 500mg to je antibiotik svakih 12 sati jednu i tako dok ne potrosite 10 kom u kutiji. Aboni,nela i new girl sretno još jednom

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti puno anaitomi  :Love: . Kako ti je muž, je li ga puno boli?

----------


## New Girl

Hvala anaitomi,sos, mi smo u 3  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## anaitomi2

Aboni ne boli ga ništa malo spava malo je budan. Hvala vam svima još jednom sto ste uz nas  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Pa, onda ću se i s tobom sresti, ako me vidiš slobodno priđi.Pokušajte se odmoriti trebaće vam snage za sutra. Moliću se za vas.
Kako podnosiš stimulaciju?

----------


## New Girl

Ah, mislim da će ovo biti duga noć, stimulacija ok, ne osjećam baš nešto, tek 2.dan...kako si ti?

----------


## nela 86

anaitomi kad putujete kuci?

----------


## sos15

Super. Prva dva dana me bolio desni jajnik i malo glava, ali nije strašno. Juče me bolio stomak, danas ništa od nervoze ne osjećam, samo mi bilo teško dok smo iznosili stvari, tad me zabolio stomak.

----------


## tuzna

anaitomi, cure sve rekose i na neki nacin ja sam vec prosla kroz to kad je moj muz radio biopsiju u Mariboru prije 5 godina( prvi ozbiljan korak u nasoj borbi,nije jos od MT bilo ni spomena, hormoni OK,dr Vlaisavljevic nam davao previse sansi,sto je na neki nacin doprinijelo tome da negativan rezultat dodje kao jedan uzasan sok).tad sam mislila da se to ne moze prezivjeti i da nikad necemo nastaviti dalje....5 godina poslije, ja se vrlo iskreno radujem jednoj obicnoj ruzi, skijanju ili Novoj godini u Istanbulu. dakle, itekako se moze (i mora) nastaviti dalje.

osim toga, bas juce nakon nasih konsultacija i podsjecanja, po ko zna koji put, koliko je nasa dijagnoza neizvjesna i teska, razmisljala sam i o tome kako se sve opcije osim VTO sa nasim genetskim materijalom meni na pocetku borbe bile totalno neprihvatljive.,.daleke....odvratne.

kako je ponestajalo opcija da imamo dijete sa osmijehom i ocima mog muza ,mojom visinom i zgodnim nogama ( :Heart: ), tako su i druge opcije postajale sve blize i prihvatljivije i ponovo neprihvatljive nakon nekog vremena,
vazno je prihvatiti stvari,dignuti glavu i odluciti koji je korak dalje...kazem danas mojoj majci,nakon sto me stidljivo na kraju radnog vremena (radimo u istoj firmi) pitala kako je juce prosao sastanak sa Turcima, da se meni zivot bez djece uopce ne cini los, kako sam sretna zbog banalnih stvari, hvala Bogu-zdravi smo,ali da isto tako razumijem nju i sve one koji imaju djecu i kojima je njihov zivot bez djece nezamisliv. ja ne znam sta znaci imati dijete i zato ni ne zalim mnogo sto ga nemam.
 :Shy kiss:  :Shy kiss:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## tuzna

anaitomi, molim te,kad uhvatis vremena i kad se oporavis od svega( a bit ce to prije nego sto sad mislis, garantujem! znam! )napisi nam kako sam zahvat izgleda, tj kakav je rez,kako je muz,kako brzo ste znali rezultate....

----------


## postoji nada

Tuzna :Love: , potpisujem te upotpunost,neznam sta nas sutra ceka,i znam ako bude negativan ishod da ce srce puci.,ali dalje se mora,prezivjet ce se,nedaj Boze teske bolesti.
Mi smo budni,u biti cijelu noc,kao spavamo ,a samo sutimo i razmisljamo
Ovo sto nije uspjelo anaitomi2 jako nas je pogodilo ,nemogu opisat koliko suosjecam snjima.
Cure moje bit ce kako mora biti. grlim sve,zajedno smo jaci

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, rasplakala si me svojim postom, čitam ga, a kao da sam ga sama pisala. Noć provedena čudno u polu snu. Bez puno riječi, ali pogledi sve govore. Treba izdržati do sutra poslijepodne.

----------


## tuzna

necete vjerovati da sam i ja budna vec sat i pol  vremena (inace vikendom spavam bar do 9)
kad sam se probudila i skuzila d aje vani mrkli mrak, pocela sma se pitati kako to da ne spavam,ne pamtim kad se desilo da vikendom budem budna prije 7 sati.
a,onda se sjetim foruma,anaitomi i shvatim da plava "ljepojka za koju sam cula" i nije bas mnogo fulala kad je prevela da "imamo problem psiholoske prirode nakon svega sto smo prosli".

 :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Kad smo već u tom lošem raspoloženju da vam kopiram članak koji sam juče pročitala:
"Osobe koje ne postanu roditelji imaju veći rizik za preranu smrt, pokazalo je istraživanje provedeno u Danskoj.
Časopis za epidomiologiju i zdravlje ("Journal of Epidemiology and Community Health") objavio je podatke prikupljene od 21.276 parova koji su bili uključeni u postupak in vitro fertilizacije (IVF).
Pokazalo se da žene koje nisu uspjele da zatrudne imaju četvorostuko veći rizik za preranu smrt u odnosu na žene koje su postale majke.
Kod muškaraca koji nisu postali očevi rizik za preranu smrt bio je dvostruko veći. Najčešći uzroci smrti bile su bolesti krvotoka i rak."

Nemojte me banovati zbog ovog posta, ali baš sam ga sinoć morala pročitati kad sam rastrojena.
Stručnjaci vjeruju da depresija ima važnu ulogu u povećanju rizika za smrt kod osoba koje ne postanu roditelji uz pomoć IVF-a.

----------


## sos15

Aboni76, Nela86, New girl,

od srca vam želim da vam danas bude najsretniji dan! Biću uz vas u mislima, a i lično vjerovatno!

Držite se, samo hrabro!

----------


## medeni

Aboni,Nela,N.girl, sretno danas!Samo hrabro, bit će sve u redu.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

aboni, new girl, nela sretno!! U mislima sam s vama.. žene budite optimistične, dat će Bog, na neki način ćemo i mi ostvariti roditeljstvo..al kao što je tužna rekla, mogu nas zamisliti i bez djece..jer neznamo kako je to biti roditelj..
I ja sam jutros budna od 5.30h, sinoć nisam mogla dugo zaspati, anaitomi mi ne izlazi iz glave, čak sam noćas sanjala da je i mm išao na MT, al se nesjećam rezultata..

----------


## tuzna

ma,da,cure, nije kraj svijeta. kazem,ni alternative meni nisu vise tako daleke....samo treba biti zajednicka odluka!

----------


## boss

anaitomi zao mi je , neznam sta da kazem
druge cure danas je novi dan nadam se uspjesima drzi te se i obradujte nas , ja se oko svoje vto nisam ovoliko uzbudjena bila i ovoliko se nervirala koliko sad cekajuci vase rezultate.  molim se za vas i drzim vam fige.

----------


## boss

koliko je napeto da je cijeli forum azoostatistike on line, tek sad to vidjeh

----------


## u dobru i zlu

baš  :Smile:  nema samo onih koje su u Bacheciju

----------


## anaitomi2

Ova noc je za nas bila duga preduga... ujutro cim sam otvorila oci suze su same od sebe potekle i svatila sam da to ipak nije bio ruzan san vec stvarnost. Na dorucku smo citali sto ste pisale i ponovno nas rasplakali . Ovaj forum i vas sve nikad necemo zaboraviti al nadam se da cemo se jos malo druziti i biti potpora jedni drugima. Sad je najbitnije da nam nase drage aboni,nela i new girl donesu lijepe vijesti dosta je bilo tuge i suza. Stalno su mi u mislima. Tuzna rez od operacije jos nisam vidjal cini mi se da nije velik jer na rani je gaza od oko 5,6 cm tek sutra ujutro moram premotati ,mm je otisao gore u sobu oko pola jedan a na operaciju u jedan ja sam dosla kod njega u pola tri jer je spavao,doktor nam je rezultte rekao tek u 6 ili jos malo kasnije... cekanje ubija... i slazem se u svemu sto si prethodno napisala a najvise u tome sto nam je doktor na konzultacijam dao prevelike nade bolje da je to zadrzao za sebe.

----------


## tuzna

anaitomi, on to radi iz najbolje namjere, nama je rekao kako se tu nikad nista ne zna. tj.ne moze prognozirati na osnovu nalaza,jer se desi da sus asvim ok hormoni i genetika,a nalaz biopsije ili MT ne valja,. kod nas je imao nalaz biopsije i rekao da je dobro sto je nadjeno nesto spermatogonija i spermatocita,ali maturacijski arest je nezgodan ,opet, sto svi sjemeni kanalici izgledaju isto,nisu jedni tanji(oni za koje se sumnja da nemaju spermije unutra).
osim toga, sama sam imala dileme da li je ovo sto rade MT,jer me kopkA ona uzasna razlika u cijeni i ono sto je on objasnjavao da rade je upravo ovo sto nadjoh na internetu:
"The micro tese if you search for it....is not made by small biopsies and  then search for sperm....is a microdissection of the testicle duing one  very deep cut and then looking the testicle with a very powerfull  microscope and looking for the tubules seminiferous which are bigger and  so luckly to have sperms....then....they are passed to the lab in  search for sperms....  "

----------


## tuzna

je li iko od vas primijetio da na ulazu u klniku(al mi nije jasno zasto su se uselili u onu uzasno daleku zgradu,tatalno u nekom ruralnom okruzenju) ne pise(na listi onoga sto nude, veliki natpis sa lijeve strane na ulazu u zgradu) da rade MT? 
pise TESA,TESE,MESA.... Zasto nema natpis microTESE?

opet, ono sto covjek proca da radi, a mislim da nisu bas tako neoybiljni da izmisljaju, je ono sto sam nasla na netu da je MT.
ako slucajno cita forum MISUR ,molila bih ju da nam napise nesto,da s ejavi,jer ona je prosla najvise toga....

----------


## Rominka

Anaitomi, zao mi je da su vam ova vrata zatvorena, no iako mozda sada zvucim grubo, sada kad znate mozete to isplakati, zajedno kao sto ste sve dosada prolazili skupa. Vjerujem da ce vam se otvoriti neka nova vrata. Vasa je sreca sto ste povezani, sto ste u svemu potpora jedno drugome, vasa sreca kakk i nas ostalih azoo parova. Sada se posvetite jedno drugome i pomalo ce sunce doci!
osai nam dragi parovi koji danas idete na mt zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta!!!

----------


## vatra86

*anaitomi* iako se ne poznajemo i ne znam sto ste sve prosli i koliko se dugo borite...ali suze mi dolaze na oci..tako mi je zao.ni mi ne znamo kako bi se ponasali ili osjecali da nam se desi isti scenarij..bas mi je zao zbog vas. ali cure lijepo govore, isplacite se i onda cete dalje razmisljati. saljem ti veeeeeliki  :Love:  veliku pusu!!!

ostalim surama koje ideu danas a i one koje idu sutra zelim srecu i da ne nastavljaju niz losih vijesti!!! SRETNO CURE I VASI MUZEVI!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Cure, ja upravo dolazim s klinike! Atmosfera je uzavrela, nije danas nikome lako, ni nama koji čekamo konsultacije, ni osoblju koje nas sve pokušava uslužiti, a naravno, najgore je parovima koji čekaju rezultate micro tese. Klinika je puna. Bila sam sa Aboni76, njen muž se probudio i sad čekaju rezultate. Bilo je tamo još parova, ali neke ne poznajem. MM je pitao doktora za uspješnost i ako ga je dobro razumio do tog momenta je bilo 6 operacija, a za dvije su rekli da je uspješna, sad nije siguran da li je rekao da za jednu još nemaju rezultate, ali svakako slabije nego što smo se nadali.
Ja večeras primam štopericu i u ponedjeljak je punkcija, ako nađu išta kod mm. MM je prilično uznemiren, valjda kad je čuo loše rezultate i još kad je osjetio nervozu u čekaonici. Stalno me opominje da se ne radujem punkciji kad ne znamo hoće li biti razloga za nju.

----------


## postoji nada

Cure ,evo i mene!!
Upoznala sam dvije divne osobe aboni76 i sos15,koja je toliko vesela i pozitivna ,da mi je ulila nadu(hvala ti sos15),jako ljepo vas je bilo upoznati,i pricati kao da se znamo godinama.Jos uvjek smo svi u soku i pricali o anaitomi2,strasno je to djelovalo na sve nas.
Mi smo napravili internisticki pregled i konzultacije ,tak da neidemo veceras u pol 7,(promjene su stalne u klinici),ali svakako bolje vec da idemo navece,cim prije tim bolje.,takoder micro ce bit ranije dokt.je rekao 2-pol 3 da smo tamo,bit cemo i prije 2 i da ce odmah supruga spremit za operaciju.Dao nam je sansu 30%,malo mi je to previse za povjerovat al eto vidjet cemo.
Aboni76.,cekamo te draga da se javis  :Love: 
Anaitomi2 cuvaj muzica i on tebe,bit ce bolje draga :Love:

----------


## anaitomi2

Hallo drage moje kod nas je situacija ista mm je dobro ne boli ga nista,a i kako ce ga boljeti kad ima uz sebe tako dobru medicinsku sestru ... nadam se da ce se situacija na forumu promijeniti i da se malo svi zajedno veselimo.... dosta je suza

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, niko me nije tako opisao lijepo kao ti, nadam se da nisam previše brbljala, tako na mene djeluje nervoza.
Ja ću preduhitriti Aboni i napisati vam super vijest: našli su kod njenog muža  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Presretna sam!! Nadam se da neće ljutiti što sam je preduhitrila! Sve cure koje sam danas upoznala su super! Bilo bi nam mnogo lakše da možemo zajedno čekati, brže bi prošlo vrijeme!

Anaitomi, drago mi je da je tm dobro, samo nastavi sa njegovanjem, to mu sada treba.

----------


## sos15

Još jednom čestitke Aboni76! Hrabro si se držala danas! Drago mi je da sam te upoznala!

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos i mi smo znali i vec sam krenula pisat al sam odustala nadam se da nam se aboni nece naljutiti... ipak sada ima puno razloga da nam bude sretna... eto aboni kad nam se javis malo nam opisi kako je bilo... jos jednom cestitamo od srca

----------


## u dobru i zlu

aboni  :Klap:  :Klap:  baš mi je drago

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy: Ma ljepse vijesti nismo mogli cuti,jupiiiiii :Very Happy: 
Draga aboni76,tesko mi te bilo gledat danas ,kako si u neizvjesnosti i dugo cekala da zavrsi operacija.,sve suze koje si prolila isplatile su se,sad sljede samo radosnice.,divna si osoba,hvala za svaki savjet ,informaciju.puno pozdrava tvom muzicu,mazi ga ,pazi ,ljubi i uzivajte

anaitomi2,jeste jos u Sarajevu,jel neidete u Bahceci na previjanje?  :Love:  ,znaci prava si medicinska sestra :Klap: ,samo tako nasatavi,cuvaj si muzica,velik vam pozdrav

sos15.,super si bila,hrabra,nasmijana,malo pricalica :Laughing: ,(zezam se),ma cista pozitiva,blago tvom muzicu, svaka cast slatkica si

----------


## boss

napokon lijepe vijesti cestitam aboni , i da nam stigne iz sarajeva jos lijepih vijesti

----------


## aboni76

Dragi moji izvinite što malo kasnim s javljanjem, imala sam goste, pa nisam mogla, a sos i anaitomi znaju rezultate, pa sam i pomislila da će možda napisati ovdje, da što prije ohrabre ostale koji čekaju. E sad detaljno, znam da vas interesuje. Došli smo u 9 sati, mm otišao na operaciju u pola 10, u 11 sati nam je sestra Lejla rekla da je završena operacija. MM je bio dobro kada sam došla u sobu, nije povraćao poslije anestezije, nije ga puno ni boljelo, dali su nam hladne obloge da stavljamo...Pitala sam odmah sestru Lejlu zna li ona bilo šta, rekla mi je da misli da su našli nešto, da moraju da centrifugiraju, ali da će nam sve doktor reći...Onda su uslijedili sati čekanja i oko pola 3 je došao dr. Emre. Odma nam je rekao da ima dobre vijesti za nas, da su našli materijala, ali ne puno. U desnom testisu nisu našli ništa, u lijevom jesu i to su zamrzli. Kaže da centrifugu nisu radili jer bi tako spermići izgubili na kvaliteti, tako da nam ne mogu tačno reći koliko su našli, ali da je on zadovoljan tim materijalom što je našao. Kaže da ne bi opet mogli ići na MT, misli da bi teško opet nešto našli. Pitala sam da li ima materijala za više oplodnji, šta ako kod mene ne bude više folikula, ali mi je sestra rekla da će nam to sve dr. Enver objasniti kada budemo išli kod njega na konsultacije. 

Dragi moji ako vas bilo šta interesuje, slobodno pitajte, vi ste bili naša velika podrša i puno vam hvala na tome  :Love: 

Jako mi je drago što sam upoznala Sos, Postoji nada, Tanjicu, Anaitomi nažalost nisam, ali valjda ćemo se sresti nekom drugom prilikom....Hvala vam puno cure, bili ste mi velika podrška u ovom mom najstresnijem danu u životu.

Nela upoznala sam tvog muža, ležao je u istoj sobi sa mojim mužem, javi se molim te kada saznaš rezultate...

New girl, žao mi je što nisam i tebe upoznala, jedan muškarac je otišao bio na operaciju kada smo se spremali ići, ne znam je li to bio tvoj muž...

Još jednom hvala vam puno, molit ću se za vas, čuvam vam fige, i želim puno, puno, puno sreće!!!

----------


## tuzna

aboni,  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 
uzivaj sad u zasluzenom odmoru i mazi dragog.... :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Hvala vam puno svima na čestitkama, da od sada budu sve pozitivne vijesti...
Anaitomi, tebi posebno hvala (neka se druge cure ne ljute), i pored svog bola i tuge opet misliš na nas....Valiki ste ljudi i ti i tvoj muž, svaka vam čast, želim vam da se što prije oporavite od ovog velikog šoka....

----------


## medeni

Aboni,tako mi je drago, čestitam!Odlične vijesti! :pivo:  u nedostatku drugog, nazdravimo!

----------


## aboni76

Hvala puno medeni  :Kiss: . Tvoj post i post od tužne, koje ste napisale sinoć, kako ste preživjele neuspjeh, na neki način su me smirili bili, rekla sam sebi, ako ne bude, preživjet ćemo mi to, biće teško, ali proći će, vidiš kako je medeni sada sretna (pokazala sam mm i sliču tvog anđela, da bude živa, zdrava i sretna dugo godina), a i tužna je ispunila svoj život na neki drugi način  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

I ja ću nazdraviti sa  :pivo:  :pivo:  i to duplim! Endometrijum mi se danas smanjio,pa ga pokušavam popraviti pivom, a dobro je  i za živce!

Ima još dobrih vijesti, ali da ne odajem sve :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! (šta ćete kad sam cijeli dan provela na klinici :Laughing: )

----------


## anaitomi2

Malo čitam i vidiš kako je to čudno,doktor je rekao da meni u jednom testisu nisu našli ništa a u drugom su našli i kad su stavili u centrifugu nisu preživjeli ( sad ti znaj šta je moglo biti).
Postoji nada kada ste vi sutra tamo-možda bi došli na previjanje prije puta za zg, i razgovarati sa doktorom obzirom da nisam sve polovio šta mi je rekao jučer.
Aboni netrebas se zahvaljivati mi smo jako veliki optimisti pa nam to i dobro dođe pri oporavku ,još jednom velike i iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svima skupa koji su sutra tamo želimo da nastave niz sretnih vijesti.
Nela i new girl čekamo vaše vijesti.

----------


## aboni76

Nadam se da ćemo i sutra nastaviti sa ovim nazdravljenjem  :pivo:   :fige: . Šta to znači što ti se smanjio endomertijum?

----------


## anaitomi2

:pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  evo da i mi nazdravimo...

----------


## sos15

Aboni, ne znam, svugdje sam čitala da endo raste svaki dan za po 1,5cm otprilike, a moj juče bio 9mm, danas 7,8. Doktor kaže da je to ok, a mene zabrinulo, pa udarila po pivu.

Anaitomi, svaka čast!!! Stvarno ste snažni i veliki ljudi :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## aboni76

Draga anaitomi sada me je malo to zabrinulo, baš se pitam koja je razlika  :Confused: .

----------


## Rominka

Aboni, cestitke !!! Mozda se sada pokrene lavina dobrih vijesti.

----------


## aboni76

Nemoj se brinuti Sos, ako dr. kaže da je on zadovoljan, nemaš razloga za brigu  :Wink: 

Rominka, hvala puno  :Love:

----------


## sabas

Drage djevojke evo cijeli dan pratim sta se desava, zao mi je sto je ciklus MT lose krenuo, anaitomi2  :Sad:  , ali nadajmo se da je niz pozitivnih rezultata krenuo sa aboni76 i da ce tako da nastavi aBd
sos15 nemoj da brines za endo. kada sam bila u drugoj klinici na VTO bio mi je isti slucaj - dobila sam odgovor da debljina enda nije ista na svim mjestima Tako i 7,8 nije lose jer ces svejedno nakon punkcije kao terapiju dobiti Estrofem koji je za debljanje endometrija, ohani malo sa pivom nadam se da je bezalkoholno da nebi sutra lijecila mamurluk 
Sretno cure

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos slažem se sa sabas nemoj da sutra imaš glavobolju  :Laughing:  i ne brini uzalud Aboni imaš p.p Sos AUD reci koja je još lijepa vijest pa da se još malo veselimo jel možda  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  nela

----------


## sos15

Sabas, hvala na lijepim željama! Nije bezalkoholno, ali ako ga ja ne popijem mm će doći u napast,pa onda bolje ja (a i dobro ovo sarajevsko). Popiću samo jedno, obećavam.

Anaitomi, ne smijem ništa napisati jer sam i ja  čula od drugih, ali izgleda da je ovo bio jako uspješan dan :Very Happy: 

Ja sam si sad piknula i štopericu (četvrta boca danas) i nadam se da je to put do punkcije.

----------


## New Girl

Da, da, pokrenula se lavina dobrih vijesti, uspjeli smo!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   Operacija trajala cca 20 min i odmah su mi javili da je sve ok tako da nije dugo trajala neizvjesnost.
Kasnije nam je dr reko da je zadovoljan, našli su dosta materijala i zaledili 4 bočice  :Very Happy: . 
Aboni, super i  čestitam,da vjerovatno je to bio mm, sos pretpostavljam da si to za nas čula  :Smile: , drago mi je da smo se upoznale...

----------


## postoji nada

Bravo,bravo vrlo uspjesan dan,jos samo da nam se javi nela, a gdje je ,misa mu malog .brine nas????

Anaitomi2,mi cemo sutra oko 2,bit u bolnici,vjerujem da vam je to kasno ,da cete ranije za Zg..,cek kak to mislis ipak su vam nasli plivace??

Sos15.nebrini bit ce to sve dobro,samo da nam se nastavi niz lijepih vijesti i sutra,mi se vidimo u bolnici :Yes:

----------


## aboni76

New Girl čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...

Hajmo cure nastavljamo sa pozitivnim rezultatima  :Yes:  :Yes: 

New Girl jesu li vama rekli, jesu li radili centrrifugu? Ako ti nije teško napiši malo detaljnije kako je bilo kod vas  :Smile:

----------


## medeni

New Girl,čestitke od srca!I vama nazdravljam :pivo:

----------


## New Girl

Nisu nam spominjali centrifugu,u biti nije nam puno ni govorio, samo da je otvorio desni testis i u njemu dosta našao, pa da lijevi nije ni htio otvarati

----------


## anaitomi2

New girl iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:  evo da i za vas nazdravimo  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## New Girl

Hvala medeni  :Smile:

----------


## anaitomi2

> Bravo,bravo vrlo uspjesan dan,jos samo da nam se javi nela, a gdje je ,misa mu malog .brine nas????
> 
> Anaitomi2,mi cemo sutra oko 2,bit u bolnici,vjerujem da vam je to kasno ,da cete ranije za Zg..,cek kak to mislis ipak su vam nasli plivace??
> 
> Sos15.nebrini bit ce to sve dobro,samo da nam se nastavi niz lijepih vijesti i sutra,mi se vidimo u bolnici


Postoji nada u jednom testisu su našli nešto ali nakon centrifuge nisu bili zadovoljni kvalitetom tako je i bilo kod para ispred nas

----------


## New Girl

Hvala i vama anaitomi, stvarno ste super  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Tako su bili rekli mm, da ako neđu dovoljno u jednom, neće tražiti u drugom...New Girl to je super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sos15

New girl, i za tebe sam čula, baš mi je drago! Samo da nastavimo niz! 

Cure, zaista vas je bilo lijepo upoznati, od srca to mislim!

----------


## sos15

I ja bi još jednom nazdravila new girl i aboni, ali rekoše da mi je dosta piva :Cool:

----------


## postoji nada

Joj kako je to nezgodno anaitomi2,nadu se i onda nista strasno :Love: 

Cure moje ,i meni je bilo divno svama,bar na ovakav nacin smo se upoznali,ako Bog da, da bude jos prilika ali sa manjim stresom,jako mi je drago da smo se malo druzili. :Smile: 
Grlim puno i navijam za sutra,da nam svima prode sve sretno,cujemo se

----------


## sos15

Ko može, nek ide na spavanje, sutra nas čeka još jedan dug i stresan dan :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 

Trebali su nam tamo dovesti i  :psiholog: , ja za  :štrika:  nemam živaca

----------


## New Girl

Ma nastavit ćete vi sutra ovaj niz, držimo  :fige: , sretno!!!!

----------


## aboni76

:Laughing:  haha simpa ti ovi smajlići  :Klap: 

Ja čekam da se nela javi, jesam budala, nisam uzela broj telefona od njenog muža, danas mi baš ni 5 % mozga nije funkcionisalo  :facepalm:

----------


## aboni76

Tanjice, Sos, Postoji nada i svima drugima koji će sutra na operaciju, želim puno, puno sreće i da sutra baš dobro slavimo  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## sos15

Hvala cure, samo nemojte zaboraviti i cisku, i njen muž je sutra na mt.

----------


## aboni76

Nadam se da mi Cisca neće zamjeriti što nisam nju spomenula  :Embarassed:  (Cisca izvini, danas nisam baš sva svoja  :Rolling Eyes: ), želim vam puno sreće i puno spermića da sutra nađu  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam pila kuhano vino i mislila na vas i naravno da me i udarilo ali sam jakooooo sretna zbog lijepih vijesti.  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!!!!!! Drzim  :fige:  za ostale!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala cure moje,stres je vec poceo,kako ce tek bit kad dodemo u bolnicu :Sad: , 
aboni76,smijem li cijelu popit (onu za smirenje),ili po pola pa nakon koliko ponovo uzet???
grlim sve puno,budite uz nas,molite i hvala vam

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene! Vrijeme sporo prolazi, ali izdržaćemo, moramo :Raspa: 

Mi ćemo tamo ipak oko 12h. Noćas je bila najduža noć.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

New girl  :Very Happy:  super vijest!
Tanjica, postoji nada, sos i cisca sretno danas vama i vašim mužićima!!!

----------


## anaitomi2

Drage moje još jednom Vam želim puno sreće za danas ,ne prestajemo držati  :fige:  ! Javite nam sretne vijesti !  :Kiss:

----------


## medeni

Sretno danas svima!Čekamo dobre vijesti :Klap:

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam svima od srca,toliko nam znaci vasa podrska :Love: 

sos15.mi cemo biti oko pol 2-2h,ovisi koliko nam treba da dodemo sa Bascarsije,sobzirom na snijeg koji jos uvjek nestaje,neznam koliko ce nam trebat vremenski do bolnice

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada, samo polako, snijega ima, ali cesta se stalno čisti, tako da nije problem. Vidimo se tamo!

Svima hvala na podršci! :Love:

----------


## aboni76

> Hvala cure moje,stres je vec poceo,kako ce tek bit kad dodemo u bolnicu, 
> aboni76,smijem li cijelu popit (onu za smirenje),ili po pola pa nakon koliko ponovo uzet???
> grlim sve puno,budite uz nas,molite i hvala vam


Popij pola, tako sam i ja, nisam više pila, a ako budeš mislila da ti još treba, možeš poslije 4-5 sati opet pola...

Još jednom vam želim danas svu sreću ovog svijeta, čuvam vam fige, misli su mi s vama i nadam se na ćete nas obradovati danas...Javite se čim nešto saznate i budete mogli, znate da vas čekamo s nestrpljanjem  :Cekam:  :Love:  :fige:

----------


## aboni76

Što li nam se Nela ne javlja  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## anaitomi2

Aboni kako ti je muzic jel ga boli šta ?

----------


## aboni76

Dobro je skroz, nije popio niti jednu tabletu protiv bolova, na momente ga malo zaboli, ali kaže ništa strašno. Kako je tvoj muž, je li on danas treba na previjanje, gdje ćete ići na previjanje, vi ste još u sarajevu, je li tako?

----------


## boss

new girl cestitam
danasnje cure drzite se da i vi nastavite dobar niz lijepih vijesti
drzim vam  :fige:  i dalje

----------


## mare41

sretno danas svima!

----------


## sabas

puno dobrih vibrica za nase hrabrice , cekamo nadam se  pozitivne rezultate

----------


## tanjica123

nemam vam nista lepo reci osim tuga,tuga i bol,mi nismo uspeli danas........kako nastaviti dalje....neznam ni sama,idem da odspavam,dragi je dobro,drema pored mene,stigli smo pre 1h mozda.....

----------


## sabas

tanjice123  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

Tanjice draga, jako, jako mi je teško radi vas, pogotovo što sam te još i upoznala juče, bila si tako sretna radi nas, a vjerum mi ja sam sada jako, jako tužna radi vas  :Crying or Very sad: ...Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj, znam da ti niti jedna riječ ne može olakšati bol, nadam se da će je vrijeme izliječiti  :Love:

----------


## medeni

Tanjice, jako mi je žao.Sada je važno da se muž oporavi, budi jaka za i za njega.

----------


## aboni76

Nažalost još jedna jako tužna vijest  :Crying or Very sad: . 

Sos mi je rekla da vam javim da ni kod njih nije nađeno ništa, neće je biti nekoliko dana na forumu...

----------


## marijakr

Pratim vas vec jedno vrijeme i morala sam se sad javit jer je sos 15 kupovala lijekove preko foruma. Mi smo isto prije tri godine prosli istu situaciju. 
Suprugu svi nalazi odlicni ali nema sperme. Mene su stimulirali ali nisam dosla do punkcije jer mu biopsiom nisu nasli nista. Sest mj nakon toga ostala sam trudna sa donorom i definitivno nema razlike.
Znam da vam je sad to sok ali to je tako,zivot nije bas fe.
DRZITE SE CURE!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

tanjica i sos žao mi je  :Sad:  držite se...

----------


## medeni

Sos :Sad: Riječi su suvišne.Držite se. :Love:

----------


## New Girl

Draga tanjice i sos jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## mare41

cure, drzite se i kao sto marijakr kaze-vazno je znati da rjesenje postoji

----------


## Rominka

Drage moje, zao mi je da se susrecete s losim nalazima. Medjutim, jako je lijepo od marijakr da se javila i pokazala da ne treba gubiti nadu. Sok je sada, no pustite da vrijeme odradi za vas. Jake ste vi!!

----------


## anaitomi2

drage moje evo mi upravo stigli u Zg i prvo što mi je bilo da pogledam na forum neznam nemam riječi šok šok opet sam se rasplakala :Crying or Very sad:  nema riječi utjehe nema drage moje

----------


## nela 86

evo i nas nismo mogli ranije da se javimo....tuga,nisu nasli nista kod mog muza.....

----------


## medeni

Nela 86,jako mi je žao :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

nela  :Love:

----------


## anaitomi2

Nela 86 jako nam je žao  :Sad:  šaljemo Vam veliki zagrljaj

----------


## vatra86

tanjice,sos i nela jako jako mi je zao...saljem veliki hug..drzite se! Pusa

----------


## sos15

Drage moje, sve ste već vidjele vijesti, azoo nas je pobijedila, predajemo se :Predaja:  :Predaja: 

Bar znamo da smo sve pokušali. Mi jednostavno nećemo doživjeti tu sreću da me grle ručice djeteta koje bi imalo oči kao moj muž, a toliko smo to željeli.

Bol je prevelika, baš kolika je bila i želja za bebom, ali moram biti čvrsta zbog svog muža. Strašno je bilo vidjeti ga kako plače pred doktorima i sestrama. 

Svima hvala na podršci, značila je više nego što možete zamisliti. Nadam se da će nam Aboni i New girl javiti uskoro velike bete i da ćemo se radovati zbog njih.

Nama koji nismo uspjeli samo želim da nam Bog da snage da nastavimo dalje, kako, ne znam ni sama,
 :Love:

----------


## sos15

I naravno, nadam se da će nam Postoji nada popraviti dan, oni su ostali čekati rezultate, kad smo mi krenuli iz klnike.

----------


## sos15

Još nešto, znam da nas čitaju i sestre iz klinike: 
želim im se zahvaliti za suosjećanje koje su danas pokazale prema meni i mm, posebno na ispraćaju. 

Nadam se da ih nisam previše izmaltretirala ovih mjeseci.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos jeza me obuzela i suze mi teku zbog ovog što si napisala....Tužno, pretužno  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ako imaš snage, napiši kako ti je muž?

----------


## mare41

sos draga, grlim te jako i znas da sam uz vas. uz svaku odluku, mozda druge odluke dodju do vas, kad necete mislit o ocima, grlim te!

----------


## aboni76

> evo i nas nismo mogli ranije da se javimo....tuga,nisu nasli nista kod mog muza.....


Zar ni kod vas  :Crying or Very sad: ...Žao mi je, jako  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

sos vjerujem da je teško čuti takve vijesti a da niste pravo još niste ni krenuli u postupke, treba vremena da se takvo što procesuira i prihvati. Uvijek postoje alternativna riješenja ako ste otvoreni za to :Love:

----------


## sos15

Muž je dobro, malo je prispao. Nadam se da će noć proći bez bolova, a sutra me očekuje pucanje folikula, doktor kaže da si spremim lijekove protiv bolova.  Toliko sam se nadala da će jedan od tih folikula izrasti u bebu, a sad se trebam nadati da će popucati bez prevelike boli.

----------


## aboni76

Nadam se da makar neće imati fizičke boli, mog muža nije boljelo, kupili smo difen ali nije imao potrebe da pije...

----------


## tuzna

cure, st areci? nema  rijeci koje bi bile utjeha.to se,jednostvno,mora preboljeti i naci nacin kako dalje. svako nade svoj put.
zamislite tek kako je nasim muzevima.... :Sad: 
a,moram pomenuti,da je mnogo manje dobrih rezultta nego sam ja ocekivala. ne nadam se nicemu i pitam se da l je vrijedno maltretiranja mog muza ...

----------


## sos15

Cure, još jedno pitanje: Koliko dugo ste stavljale muževima led? On sad spava, pa ne znam da li da mu mjenjam obloge ili samo ako ga boli da stavim?

----------


## tanjica123

samo ako ga boli sos,mi smo samo malo dok smo bili u bolnici menjali led...

----------


## sos15

Hvala "komšinice" :Love:

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos ja sam samo u bolnici mijenjala kojih sat vremena i poslje vise ne ! Na sreću nije imao nikakvih bolova.

----------


## tanjica123

koliko sam ja ispratila puno boljih rezultata je bilo kod onih muskaraca gde je fsh bio visok....nama je doktor dao velike sanse jer su hormoni ,kao i sve ostalo u redu....jedna devojka ciji je muz bio pre mog,a rekla mi je i da cita nas cet na forumiu mozda ce se i javiti,kod njih su nasli,a fsh je 60 cini mi se,njemu su otvorili samo jedan testis i nasli ih dovoljno...nadam se da mi nece zameriti sto pisem o njihovom slucaju,ali zelim dati podstrek ostalim parovima koji planiraju ici na microtese a hormoni im nisu uredni....

----------


## aboni76

Nisam ni ja svom stavljala led, njemu je smetao...

----------


## aboni76

Tanjice u koliko sati su bili na operaciji što su ima našli, jer sam upoznala jedan par koji je bio zakazan jutros u 8, pričala sam s njima, nisu na forumu, a pitala sam se kako su prošli...

----------


## tanjica123

> Hvala "komšinice"


nema na cemu,grlim te puno i shvatam u potpunosti tvoju tugu :Taps:

----------


## tanjica123

da,to su oni,fina jedna devojka,a muza joj nisam upoznala,oni su uspeli i mogu u postupak...a cini mi se da su oni danas i jedini bili uspesni,dok nam se nejavi postoji nada

----------


## aboni76

Ja sam ih upoznala oboje, baš mi je drago radi njih...Nadam se da će nam se pridružiti na forumu...

----------


## tanjica123

> cure, st areci? nema  rijeci koje bi bile utjeha.to se,jednostvno,mora preboljeti i naci nacin kako dalje. svako nade svoj put.
> zamislite tek kako je nasim muzevima....
> a,moram pomenuti,da je mnogo manje dobrih rezultta nego sam ja ocekivala. ne nadam se nicemu i pitam se da l je vrijedno maltretiranja mog muza ...


e to mi je najgore bilo,gledati njega....koliko patnje,ma srce ce mi prepuci....cini mi se mnogo bi mi lakse bilo da je samo neko mogao da mi kaze znate sta unutra nema nicega,a ovo...ma nemam reci...najvise od svega boli dusa,a srce ce da iskoci,,,,

----------


## medeni

Istina, muškarcima je to "još teže podnijeti".Moj je bio na rubu depresije,totalna apatija, krivio je sebe, govorio da će me pustiti od sebe kad ne može imati djecu..Strašno.Zato budite jake zbog njih pa čak i kad mislite da nemate snage.Ja sam plakala noću ili kad njega nije bilo, ispucala bih svoj red suza i bila jača za sebe i njega.A ima i nešto u onome da Bog stavlja pred nas samo onoliki teret koliki možemo podnijeti.Držite se.

----------


## postoji nada

Danasnji dan sam izdrzala zahvaljujuci tabletama za smirenje(hvala aboni76),vise nego sto mislis su mi pomogle draga moja.Moj potpis mi je cijeli dan bio u glavi ,nova prilika ili ona 4.upitnika sto bi znacilo kraj ...,nakon sto sam cula doktora kada je dolazio i rekao rezultate kod sos i njenog dragog srce mi je puklo ,jel sam tako vjerovala da ce im se nesto naci,uz to ona nam je i stimulirana,toliko me pogodilo da sam isplakala njenu bol a ujednoi i svoju jel je tada ona trunka postoji nade umrla, tako sam i njoj rekla sad se nenadam nicemu i zaplakala.
Drage moje,hvala za svaku divnu rijec koju ste nam rekle,vibrale,navijale,molile ,hvala svima na svakom savjetu,toplim rijecima i vjeri u bolje sutra...
Moja MPO-nije zapocela ali je zavrsila, nazalost jos jedna azoo-sa negativnim rezultatima.,pitala sam sestre i doktora dali itko je imao danas srece,da istina jedan par koji nije na forumu je dobio spermije odmah ,a vas cetvero nazalost.Sestre su danas divne bile,hvala im za sve.
 :Predaja:  :Predaja:  :Predaja:

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## medeni

Grozan dan, *Postoji nada*, grlim te, drži se.

----------


## postoji nada

Danasnji dan sam izdrzala zahvaljujuci tabletama za smirenje(hvala aboni76),vise nego sto mislis su mi pomogle draga moja.Moj potpis mi je cijeli dan bio u glavi ,nova prilika ili ona 4.upitnika sto bi znacilo kraj ...,nakon sto sam cula doktora kada je dolazio i rekao rezultate kod sos i njenog dragog srce mi je puklo ,jel sam tako vjerovala da ce im se nesto naci,uz to ona nam je i stimulirana,toliko me pogodilo da sam isplakala njenu bol a ujednoi i svoju jel je tada ona trunka postoji nade umrla, tako sam i njoj rekla sad se nenadam nicemu i zaplakala.
Drage moje,hvala za svaku divnu rijec koju ste nam rekle,vibrale,navijale,molile ,hvala svima na svakom savjetu,toplim rijecima i vjeri u bolje sutra...
Moja MPO-nije zapocela ali je zavrsila, nazalost jos jedna azoo-sa negativnim rezultatima.,pitala sam sestre i doktora dali itko je imao danas srece,da istina jedan par koji nije na forumu je dobio spermije odmah ,a nas cetvero nazalost.Sestre su danas divne bile,hvala im za sve.
 :Predaja:  :Predaja:  :Predaja:

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala medeni   , ispricavam se na duplom postu,nesto je zablokiralo

----------


## sos15

Pa , zar još jedan loš ishod? Ne mogu vjerovati! Pretužan je ovaj dan. Draga moja suborko, čula sam te kako plačeš zbog mene još prije vaših rezultata, žao mi je što tu tuga nije
 stala.

----------


## postoji nada

curke mom muzu malo ima na gazici probijemo krvi ,dali je to normalno ,ja nebih nista dirala,tek Utorak mora na previjanje,a opet me to brine ,jel imao netko tako nesto slicno?? hvala vam drage moje

----------


## magalena5

Drage moje....nisam cesto tu al vas redovito pratim....zadnjih par stranica je stvorilo jezu u meni....sve normalni hormoni s a rezultata nema....kao sta je tuzna rekla neznam dal se imam cemu nadati i sad bi sve dala za malo poviseni fsh moga muza....mozda ce sad zvucati glupo al ja moram pitati..jeste li sigurni da je ova micro tese ista kao u istanbulu?svim s ovog foruma zelim da im sunce svane a tuga napokon prestane

----------


## postoji nada

je sos15,ubilo me kad sam cula doktora da vam govori lose rezultate, jako smo se zblizile,prekrasni ste oboje ,svu srecu za dalje u zivotu vam zelim,sto god budete odlucili
grlim puno :Love:

----------


## sos15

Nama je na krevetu u klinici spala jedna gaza na kojoj je bilo krvi, a ovo sad nisam ni gledala, otkako sam mu obukla onaj steznjak? a nije to ostalo kod vas, pa te prepalo

----------


## medeni

Postoji nada-mome mužu je kada se dignuo s ležaja u klinici i krenuo se oblačiti kapala krv, sestra mu je samo zalijepila novi flaster.Bilo je malo krvi i kasnije.mislim da nije problem ali pratite.

----------


## aboni76

Ja nisam vidjela da je kod mm bilo krvi, ne znam bi li bilo pametno da mu ti zamjeniš gazu, pa da vidiš hoće li je biti opet, jer je meni Lejla rekla da mu ja zamjenim ako se slučajno skvasi

----------


## sos15

Možda da sačekaš još malo, pa ako vidiš da ima još krvi, onda mu promijeni gazu ili pošalji Lejli poruku.

Jedino dobro proizišlo iz ovog vikenda je što sam upoznala mnogo dragih ljudi koje ću pamtiti do kraja života. Nadam se da ćemo se ponovo nekad sresti, ali u ljepšim uslovima, kad se sve ovo smiri.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

postoji nada žao mi je...budi uz svog muža i sretno dalje što god odlučili... :Love: 
baš  je danas grozan dan..cijeli dan sam škicala i nadala se da če biti još puno lijepih vijesti, a ono sve loše... neznam šta bih vam rekla, kako vas utješiti, nema tu utjehe, treba odžalovati, a onda skupiti snage i krenuti dalje...

----------


## anaitomi2

Postoji nada za Vas sam bila 100 posto sigurna da će te uspijet,ovo danas je previše za sve nas ! Nemam rijeci samo suze koje svaki put iznova teku  :Crying or Very sad:  mm me danas sto puta pitao jel se javila postoji nada ima li kakvih vijesti... Saljemo vam veliki zagrljaj ...

----------


## anaitomi2

Potpisujem ovaj post

----------


## anaitomi2

> Istina, muškarcima je to "još teže podnijeti".Moj je bio na rubu depresije,totalna apatija, krivio je sebe, govorio da će me pustiti od sebe kad ne može imati djecu..Strašno.Zato budite jake zbog njih pa čak i kad mislite da nemate snage.Ja sam plakala noću ili kad njega nije bilo, ispucala bih svoj red suza i bila jača za sebe i njega.A ima i nešto u onome da Bog stavlja pred nas samo onoliki teret koliki možemo podnijeti.Držite se.


Mislila sam na ovaj post

----------


## bubekica

> baš  je danas grozan dan..cijeli dan sam škicala i nadala se da če biti još puno lijepih vijesti, a ono sve loše... neznam šta bih vam rekla, kako vas utješiti, nema tu utjehe, treba odžalovati, a onda skupiti snage i krenuti dalje...


x
i dodajem virtualne zagrljaje.

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos ovo si dobro napisala jedino dobro u svemu tome je svi vi koji ste na forumu... Mi nažalost nismo imali prilike vas upoznati al preko ovog foruma kao da se znamo sto godina. Rekla sam mm da zaista neznam kako bi to preživjeli da nije bilo Vas ! Vi najbolje razumijete kako je teško kroz tako nešto prolaziti. Od vas smo dobili veliku podršku i to moram reci veću od one za koju smo se nadali od svoji najbližih . Nikad to nećemo zaboraviti i nadam se da će mo se i dalje družiti bez obzira na sve....

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala vam puno, najvise mi je znacila podrska od svih vas ,jel ste prosli isto patnju ,vi razumijete sto znaci kad dobijes malo nade,zivis za nju svaki trenutak i onda tako veliko razocaranje  i srce puca od boli ... tesko je ali mora se dalje,mozda sutra bude bolji,ljepsi dan

vidjet cu ujutro dali se prosirilo fleka je okrugla velicine kovanice manje ,nebih mu bas ja to otvarala i mjenjala ajme sad to neznam kako bih prezivila da vidim,ako vidim da se siri zvat cu sestru pa ga odvest ujutro ili mu promjenit.
rekla nam je sestra samo ako se smoci mokracom da se zamjeni da nije vlazano ,da nesmije biti.,a valjda ce biti dobro,to mi je najbitnije da sve dobro zaraste i bude on ok.
hvala drage moje

----------


## medeni

anaitomi2,podrška najbližih je "mlaka" jer 1. ili nemaju problema s neplodnosti ili 2.ne razumiju se u medicinske termine ili 3.jednostavno nemaju dovoljno empatije-zato postoje "suborci" :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> anaitomi2,podrška najbližih je "mlaka" jer 1. ili nemaju problema s neplodnosti ili 2.ne razumiju se u medicinske termine ili 3.jednostavno nemaju dovoljno empatije-zato postoje "suborci"


potpisujem 

neosuđujem ih jer znate kako se kaže : "sit gladnom ne vjeruje"..valjda nemogu shvatiti ..neznam..al zato smo mi tu, da budemo podrška jedni drugima  :Love: ..nas tek čeka punkcija..

----------


## anaitomi2

Htio sam prije dva dana podijeliti osjećaje sa svima vama ali sam pricekao da jučer i danas MT budu određene.
Kada su meni prije cca 3-4 g prvi doktor rekao da su mi šanse 0 posto da imam svoje djete- sok za šokom ,tražili smo cca mislim 6 mišljenja i svi su nas samo rusili ništa,nikad,nula.Onda veza jedna,druga,traži po netu,čitaj proučavanje :došli do MT - u Istanbulu.Poslali nalaze i ocekivajuci da će nam javiti sa također lošim vijestima- novi sok,doktor govori nije bed dajem vam 70posto šanse,da 70 posto.Sta da kažem ponovno se dižemo,razmišljao tražimo najbolje doktora .postoje dva London 12000€ i Istanbul 4000 €.tesko je bilo Sta skupiti.tada se otvorila klinika u Sarajevu doktor iz Istanbula cijena 1000€.Na pitanje dr.emrea da bi radije otišao u London gdje su doktori na vrhu,odgovor je ponovno mi ovdje azoospermiju u kombinaciji sa klineferterom rjesavamo u strasnim postocima-za nevjerojatnih tada 60 posto.Na dan konzultacija uz pregled i nalaze dr.emre nam je dao 50 posto šanse.Rezultat znate.
Tesko je sada bitipametan,ali radije i bolje bi preživili da su nam ostale šanse 0 pa da se nešto dogodilo nego sa 0 nas dignu u nebesa i daju svrsenu stvar i onda ovakvo razočaranje .Htio sam danas doći to sve reci doktoru ali....
Sad smo našli nešto u Americi za neo azoospermiju neki sperm hope -pa možda i za nas sa klineferterom nađe tehnologija nešto.
Još jednom veliko hvala svima na prevelikoj podrsci i iskreno od srca se nadam da će nam se snovi jednom ostvariti....

----------


## marisela

Drage moje,,, ja zaista ovdje nemam riječi  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: : nego samo suze koje vam znam neće pomoći ali toliko mi je teško da one idu i zaista kažem ovo nije fer ali stvarno nije fer tako sam se s vama radovala i bodrila vas ali na žalost nije pomoglo a ja se ne smijem ni postaviti u vašu situaciju jer samo vi možete taj bol osjetiti i ja samo mogu dragog boga moliti da vam ga bar malo olakša,,,,, 

SoS 15  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Čitam i plačem... dragi moji žao mi je zbog tih rezultata! Neznam ni šta bi mislila kamoli napisala... tužno... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sos15

Jutro!

Boli li vaše muževe stomak? Moj kaže da je bol kao da ima upalu mokraćnh kanala. Jedva hoda. Šta da radim? Ni tableta protiv bolova nije  pomogla.

Anaitomi, stvarno ste hrabri, prehrabri, skidam vam kapu. Poslije svega što ste prošli odmah početi da traženjem daljeg rješenja. Ja sam jedva ustala i otišla do prodavnice. Ljuta sam na samu sebe što sam ovako slaba.

Možeš li napisati malo više o tome što si pronašao? Je li misliš na sperm hope - tablete? Ili je nešto drugo u pitanju?

----------


## medeni

Sos,MM je nakon biopsije imao bolove u cijelom donjem dijelu stomaka.Dr. je rekao da je to normalno jer "se kopalo unutra" primao injekcije u prepone,iako to nije mjerodavno jer nema svatko isti prag boli.

----------


## medeni

...imao je i podljeve-hematome...

----------


## sos15

Hvala, znači da nema potrebe da zovem doktora? Sutra ide na previjanje, ali razmišljala sam da li da ga i danas vozim tamo na pregled.

----------


## medeni

Mislim da nema potrebe ali prati kako se osjeća pa zovi ako se pogorša ili bude dugo trajalo.

----------


## medeni

Još nešto-njemu je dr na kontroli pred put radio ultrazvuk, rekao sve je ok pa ga nisam pitala zašto ga radi.Eto, samo da znate,možda tu rade drugačije, ne znam.Ali nama je bilo drago da ga je napravio, mirniji smo krenuli na put jer je on sam, u komadu odvozio 1200 km.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15 draga i mog muza  boli dosta i bas to rekao je da je kao upala mokracnih kanala,. vjrujem da je to sve ok mislim normalno,tako je i sestra rekla da ce boljeti.,nadamo se da ce sve bit dobro unutra i da ce nam se nasi dragi brzo opravit.Mom muzu nije se vise sirila flekica tako da sutra idemo na previjanje i doma.
hvala jos jednom svima na svakoj podrski 
jubi vas vasa ????????????

----------


## anaitomi2

pozdrav drage moje! MM je jučer morao podijeliti s Vama  i svoje misljenje u vezi toga svega !  Sos na onom papiru šta smo dobili prije operacije pise u slučaju jake boli u testisima ili ispod stomaka da se mora napraviti kontrola kod ljecnika. Mozda da svejedno nazoves u kliniku i pitas nemas sto izgubiti ! Ako mu tablete ne pomazu mozda mu daju inekciju protiv bolov ,mi smo to trazili prije nego sto smo izasli iz bolnice i hvala bogu do sada nije bilo nikakvih bolova ! Javi sto si rijesila

----------


## sos15

Znači da treba boljeti. Valjda će brzo proći. I mi ćemo poslije previjanja kući. Nemamo više šta ovdje raditi.
Ja dragom neću dati da vozi, on će odmarati, put nije toliko dalek kao kod medeni, ali ipak ne bih da se napreže.
Postoji nada, dobro je da se krv nije više pojavljivala, ja sam jutros malo gledala kod mm, ali ne vidim krv, to mora da je kod vas bila ona gaza koju sam ja vidjela još u klinici na krevetu mm.

----------


## medeni

Još bih nešto spomenula(baš sam se raspisala);zbog kontrole testosterona nakon biopsije utvrđeno je da su nakon mjesec,dva(ne sjećam se točno) spolni hormoni došli u normalu(prije bio poviešn fsh).Ja sva sretna slala muža na spermiogram ali i tada nule.Eto bar su mu hormoni u redu pa se ja šalim da sada nema popust za čudne izljeve koje sam mu prije tolerirala.

----------


## sos15

Ha,ha, ja ću svom tolerisati još koji dan dok se ne oporavi i onda ima da on mene tetoši. Nama je doktor rekao da povremeno analiziramo spermu,mada ja ne vidim svrhu, ali nije spominjao da provjeravamo hormone. Koliko često treba to uraditi?

----------


## medeni

To sam ja naišla negdje na netu-stvarno ne znam izvor(nešto u vezi uništavanja tkiva kao posljedica oper. pa stoga i lošija produkcija testosterona) pa spomenula dr. i on rekao da napravi.Tako da to nije bilo obavezno.

----------


## sos15

Možda ipak nije loše s vremena na vrijeme provjeriti nalaze. Možda za tri mjeseca, pa onda svakih šest mjeseci? Moćda bi tako trebalo raditi i uzv testisa?

----------


## postoji nada

sos15, i nama je gazica ona prva ostala na krevetu ,to je bas ova sto je na jednom testisu,mislim desnom, nadam se da je to sad ok.,mislim da nebi bilo dobro ni ici na ovu hladnocu kazu na vijestima da je Sarajevo -16.,a i sad ako se to sve zaljepilo  ,bilo bi gadno .Mi cemo ujutro oko 10 mozda manje -vise u bolnicu i doma jedva cekam.
hvala drage moje na svakoj pomoci,informaciji ,na svemu
neizmjerno sam sretna sto sam upoznala aboni76 i sos15, curke su predivne ,nevjerovatno dobrog srca -hvala vam 
voljela bih i da sam jos koju curku upoznala ,mozda se opet negdje sretnemo ,drugom ,boljom prilikom
 suborci nasi su svakako bolji od nasih blizih ,jel samo vi znate rec posebnu rijec  i utjehu u ovakvoj situaciji

----------


## medeni

To bi se moglo obavljati u dogovoru ili s Turcima ili vašim urologom.Možda je stvar procjene dr. da li ima potrebe za tim.Vjerojatno je MT manje invazivna pa nema potrebe.E sad ako pitaš kirurga da ne bi ispalo da mu se miješaš u struku.Mi smo bez beda to mogli pitati  dr u Pragu jer smo ostali u super odnosima-redovito se čujemo i kum je našoj curi. :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Ma, na klinici su nam rekli da ih zovemo za šta god treba, bez ustručavanja, mogu i njih pitati (planiram sutra) samo je juče bio suviše veliki šok, nisam se sjetila pitati u tom momentu.
Što se tiče tih nalaza, to će mi uputnice dati naša porodična (super žena), a mogu za nuždu odraditi i privatno bez uputnice. Ja se bojim neželjeni posljedica ove operacije i zato mislim da treba s vremena na vrijeme vršiti kontrole.

----------


## Sonja29

žao mi je što morate prolaziti kroz sve ovo i nadam se da ćete jednoga dana i vi zagrliti svoje djetešce :Love: 
sos15 ako vam se da svratite na kavicu i da odmorite...

----------


## sos15

SOnja, možda drugi put, trenutno nismo za društvo, ali svakako bi te voljela upoznati, kad se malo smirim.. Ako krenete prema mom kraju, obavezno se javite. I ljubi svoju curicu, ona vam je najveće bogatstvo

----------


## tikki

Cure, jako su me rastužile loše vijesti zadnjih dana... Šaljem vam zagrljaje i molitve da što lakše prebrodite ovo teško razdoblje  :Love:

----------


## tuzna

ja od jutros nisam ni usla da vidim sta se dogadja....
uglavnom,dosla sam u opasnu dilemu da l da idemo uopce na MT, jer mm ima sve nalaze hormona kao Tanjicin muz, a kod njih nisu nista nasli...mozda da,ipak,razmislim o alternativama?

----------


## Rominka

tuzna, moram priznati da sam i ja u dilemi...iako nas prvo čeka biopsija. i mislim da ćemo na joj i ostat- ako bude nešto odlično, no ukoliko ne bude ništa opet ćemo za prag, samo ovoga puta preko zavoda. da bi nam uopće odobrili preko zavoda oni inzistiraju na biopsiji, a mi smo se na nju odlučili zbog nas samih kako bi pokušali sve moguće. ja iskreno mm nisam ništa govorila ovaj vikend, jer ga ne želim prije vremena bedirati, ali mi se čini da je skužio da se nešto događa, ali valjda ni on nije imao hrabrosti pitati. razmišljala sam i da ako on poželi odustati od biopsije, onda ćemo tako i uraditi. u potpunosti ću mu prepustiti ovu odluku i biti uz njega.

----------


## vatra86

cure moje kad sam vas citala jucer stvarno sam   :Crying or Very sad:  jos sam i na you tubu gledala razlike izmedju tese, tesa i microtese... prestrasno sta su vm morali prozivljavati a bez ishoda... samo vam zelim reci, vama kao parovima da ste pre pre hrabri i  :Naklon:  zbog toga...a vidim da i ne odustajete.. ne mogu vam se nacuditi.. svaka vam cast na tome... super ste i ne odustajte.. ja vam od srca drzim  :fige:  da na bilo koji  nacin dodjete do svojih smotuljka.. i ja bi bila tako hrabra ali ne znam za mm da li bi on na sve to pristao... ipak ima parova koji prebrzo odustanu.. vi ste postale moja motivacija i moj uzor.. hvala vam na tome i saljem vam ogromnu pusu!!!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

:Sad: 
Cao devojke. Citam sve ovo i osecam vasu bol.
Budite jake! Prvih nekoliko dana su najtezi.
Postoje drugi nacini da postanete majke i kad se to desi, necete hteti ovoga ni da se secate.

MM je posle MT 3 nedelje krvario.
Nisu ga sasili kako treba, a on nije hteo da ide nazad jer ga je jako bolelo. 3 nedelje mu je zgrusana krv izlazila  :Sad: 
Nama je MT bila uspesna, ali ICSI neuspesan.
Ne znam kako posle svega sto je prosao da ga teram da prolazi kroz sve to ponovo, a ne znam ni kako da dignem ruke od svega kad znam da postoji SANSA za nasu bebu  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Vatra, nismo mi hrabri, ja bi rekla da nas vuče neka čudna sila koja nam neda da odustajemo. Bar je tako bili do sad. Htjela sam prvo napisati da prije da smo ludi, ali nije lijepo da druge svrstavam u svoju grupu.  Nemoj sumnjati u svog muža, oni su borci i njihova želja je kolika i naša. Kad smo trebali ići na prvi spermiogram, jedva sam muža nagovorila, htio je da prvo pokušavamo neko vrijeme,pa onda bi išao. Kad smo saznali za dijagnozu, mislila sam: nema pojma da bi on prihvatio ni punkciju, a kamoli biopsiju. On je na sve pristajao bez pogovora: treme je bilo ali ne toliko da bi se odustajalo. Ponekad mi je djelovalo da sam ja više u tome i da njegova želja za djetetom nije toliko jaka kao moja, ali kad sam juče vidjela njegovu reakciju kad nam je doktor rekao da nije našao ništa, on se slomio i počeo plakati. Tad sam u njegovim očima vidjela kolika je želja bila. On je samo racionalniji od mene i htio je prvo da istraži koji je najbolji način da dođemo do cilja. 
Sigurna sam da će i tvoj muž pristati na sve samo da dođete do cilja.

----------


## vatra86

joj sos15 bas si me rasplakala... muci me to stalno..sta ako ovo, sta ako ono... non stop mislim na vas.. mm bas ide korak po korak a ja kao da trcim kroz labirint i nikako da stignemo do cilja.. ne pricamo vise puno o tome, jer pristaje na sve i samo ceka termine za neke preglede... ne znam kako je vama bilo i kako vam je sad ali se mogu suosjecati s vasom tugom.. pozdravi muza i nek se sto prije oporavi.. hvala sto si to podijelila, bas ne znam kome se obratiti a da me razumije.  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Mi te ovdje svi razumijemo, svi smo prošli ili prolazimo isto. Kad god te nešto interesuje, samo pitaj. Ako nismo na forumu, pošalji pp to ćemo odmah vidjeti jer dobijemo obavještenje na mail.

----------


## anaitomi2

> Vatra, nismo mi hrabri, ja bi rekla da nas vuče neka čudna sila koja nam neda da odustajemo. Bar je tako bili do sad. Htjela sam prvo napisati da prije da smo ludi, ali nije lijepo da druge svrstavam u svoju grupu.  Nemoj sumnjati u svog muža, oni su borci i njihova želja je kolika i naša. Kad smo trebali ići na prvi spermiogram, jedva sam muža nagovorila, htio je da prvo pokušavamo neko vrijeme,pa onda bi išao. Kad smo saznali za dijagnozu, mislila sam: nema pojma da bi on prihvatio ni punkciju, a kamoli biopsiju. On je na sve pristajao bez pogovora: treme je bilo ali ne toliko da bi se odustajalo. Ponekad mi je djelovalo da sam ja više u tome i da njegova želja za djetetom nije toliko jaka kao moja, ali kad sam juče vidjela njegovu reakciju kad nam je doktor rekao da nije našao ništa, on se slomio i počeo plakati. Tad sam u njegovim očima vidjela kolika je želja bila. On je samo racionalniji od mene i htio je prvo da istraži koji je najbolji način da dođemo do cilja. 
> Sigurna sam da će i tvoj muž pristati na sve samo da dođete do cilja.


Sos ovaj post kao da sam ja pisala... Cure moje nemojte sada odustati zbog naših loših rezultata,u svemu tome bilo je i nešto pozitivnih rezultata i to vas treba hrabriti i dati vam snage ! Mi sada znamo da smo sve pokušali sto smo mogli i da nam se nažalost nije ispunila jedna jedina želja koju smo imali... Ali opet ne odustajemo,tražimo mozda tamo negdje daleko od nas se skriva neko rješenje i sigurna sam da ćemo pronaći pravi put ka toj steći

----------


## sos15

anaitomi2 pošalji mi kad stigneš link za taj sperm hoope što je tm našao. Je li to neka nova operacija ili one tablete što se naručuju iz Amerike mislim da ih muž od 888 koristi?

----------


## anaitomi2

Da to su tablete imaš stranicu www.spermhope.com , našla sam još nešto spermamax al to mi nekako nije još uvijek istrazujem sve dok mi ne dođe odgovor od dr...

----------


## sos15

koliko se sjećam to su vitamini, čitala sam ranje o tome. Pročitaću opet, ali lično sumnjam da bi nam vitamini mogli pomoći ako ovo do sad nije dalo uspjeha. Jesi li slala mail doktoru?

----------


## 888

sos15, upravo tako moj muž je pio sperm hop..i stalno smo u kontaktu sa doktorom Abuelhijem i uljeva nam takvu nadu. A prvo da kažem pročitala, sam da vama nije uspjelo u Baceciju, stvarno mi je žao, bila sam i ja napeta ta 2-3 dana , al nije to kraj. Vjeruj te mi,  mi otkada se borimo sa azoo uvijek neki loši rezultati,a jedino me drži vjera u Boga dragoga... što se tiče sperm hopa, vjerovatno i anatomi zanima, moj muž je pio pola godine tablete. Hormoni su mu uredu, mada ni od samog početka nije to bio neki problem međutim spg je pokazao 000, sad je nastavio pit koenzin Q 10, po nalogu doktora i da ponovi spg za 3 mjeseca.
poslat ću link preko kojeg smo mi došli do ovog doktora, ja pratim i njegovu facebook stranicu , tu se javljaju parovi.
http://spermhope.com/ http://www.facebook.com/pages/SpermH...76159769129325

----------


## 888

samo u jednoj boci dođu vitamini, a u drugoj su tablete  al na biljnoj bazi, od nekih trava. Ima na njihovoj stranici sastav tih tableta, znam da ima macina trava. Ukupno smo dobili 8 boca, cijena oko 300 dolara

----------


## sos15

Kontaktirala sam ga, pa čekam odgovor.

----------


## sos15

888, ne mogu se više sjetiti: jeste li radili spermiogram nakon terapije?

----------


## 888

ne predaji te se, jer čitala sam o parovima gdje je muž imao azoospermiju i s vremenom situacija se promjeni na oligi ili čak na normo
meni kaže moj doktor  što više sexa, da se oni pokrenu a kad očepi biće svašta  :Smile:

----------


## 888

radio je muž spg prije 10 dana

----------


## 888

evo kopirat ću email koji smo dobili,nakon mog upita da je spg 000 i šta dalje?

Don't worry this treatment can increase your chances with the TESE. 
as I told you continue with men multivitamins and co enzyme 10 (100 mg)  and after two or three months check sperm count again.
Remind me please, Where are you from?

Best Regards,
Dr. Abuelhija

----------


## anaitomi2

888 sviđa mi se ova terapija sa sto vise sexa  :Laughing:  moram reci mm da sam otkrila novu terapiju  :Embarassed:

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos sala sam u klinika i rekli su da će pitat doktora a ukoliko mi se ne jave tokom tj imam mail od doktora u Istambulu pa ću onda njemu direktno poslati

----------


## postoji nada

curke nas je 8 bilo sa ovog naseg foruma,2.pozitivna rezultata za new girl nisam sumnjala oni su imali spermije punkcijom tak da to je bilo za ocekivat ,a aboni76 je divna prica sa pozitivnim uspjehom ,mi svi ostali neopstruktivna 0000., strasno ,neznam samo cemu doktorova prognoza 30% da ce se naci ,sto sam ja odmah sumnjala ,vise bih cijenila 1% da je rekao vec toliko puno.Jos nesto nama nije doktor dosao reci rezultate vec ginekolog dok.Enver, onak kratko i jasno,to mi je malo zao, s druge strane shvacam da je jedva cekao da zavrsi i krene u Istanbul ,ali mi je bilo tesko kad je rekla sad ce dok.Emre doci u vizitu da vidi dali je muz dobro i da s vama poprica , a na kraju od doktora nist, nije se ni pozdravio.Nadam se samo da je on radio operaciju a ne netko drugi.
grlim vas

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, plačem dok ovo čitam, prestrašno što sve morate prolaziti  :Crying or Very sad: !!! Neka vam Bog dadne snage za dalje, puno ljubavi da sve to prebrodite i nađete utjehu i sreću u životu, i molit ću Boga da vam svima pošalje čudo!!!

----------


## sos15

Mury, hvala na podršci, ali , molim te nemoj plakati i čitati ove postove, puni su tuge, a to ti sad ne treba. Izbjegavaj sve što bi ti moglo naškoditi, suviše si se borila za ovo, da bi sad zbog naše tuge sebi činila loše.

Postoji nada, ne mogu vjerovati da vam doktor nije rekao rezultate, ipak je to trebao on učiniti zbog dodatnih pitanja koje ste možda imali. 

Anaitomi, molim te javi mi šta je napisao doktor kad ti odgovori.

Ne znam za ovaj spermhope vrijedi li pokušavati, kad se malo smiri stanje pitaću muža,pa nek on odluči. 

Ovo je jedina terapiju "sex" koju namjeravam primjenjivati bez prestanka :Laughing: , em je najjeftinija, em je dobra za liniju.

Samo da se muž oporavi, pa se bacamo na to. Na žalost, on je sad dobio i temperaturu, stomak opet boli. Zar nam ni to nije moglo proći bez komplikacija?!

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos malo me brine to sa temperaturom, na onom papiru piše da se zbog toga mora ići kod liječnika !     Postoji nada ovo za postotke se slažem nama su rekli 50 posto možda da ubuduće to zadrži za sebe ovako smo bili 99 posto sigurni da će naći nešto

----------


## anaitomi2

A di je naša Aboni danas ???????????

----------


## aboni76

Evo mene, radila sam danas, pa nisam mogla pisati ali sam vas pratila koliko sam mogla  :Kiss: . Anaitomi hvala puno na savjetu i uputama, sama sa previla mužu ranu, hvala bogu uspješno  :Smile:

----------


## anaitomi2

Ma bravo ,nisam ja ni sumnjala u tvoje sposobnosti  :Trep trep:

----------


## aboni76

Još sam se i našalila, brat mi dao bijeli mantil, masku, kapicu, bila sam prava medicinska sestra  :Cool: ..

Kako ste vi cure danas, je li makar za mrvu lakše, kako su vam mužići?

Valiki pozdrav svima  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

> anaitomi2,podrška najbližih je "mlaka" jer 1. ili nemaju problema s neplodnosti ili 2.ne razumiju se u medicinske termine ili 3.jednostavno nemaju dovoljno empatije-zato postoje "suborci"


*medeni* e baš si ga _pogodila u sridu_...

cure sve vas pratim, posebno zadnjih par dana, žao mi je za tužne ishode i šaljem vam brdo zagrljaja  :Love:  želim vam da se što prije oporavite i nastavite dalje!
onim parovima kod kojih se našlo zlatnih plivača šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan daljnji nastavak borbe s neplodnošću.

----------


## postoji nada

Joj sos ,pa jadnik kud bas temperatura?? Nadam se da nije velika i da ces ju srusiti cim prije.,pa kako sad i to,samo da nebude komplikacija,a nece valjda , drzi se draga moja i ti i muzic :Love:  , da htjeli smo pitat doktora nesto ovak je bilo glupo pitat ginekologa i on je bio kratak pol minute ako i toliko i to je to.,u biti i oni su jedva cekali da odemo da mogu doma tak da je muz poslje operacije lezao 2 sata i ajmo ,znam da im je bilo dosta,ali njemu je jos uvjek bilo slabo,i vrtilo se i onda i ta krv na gazi ,i u auto zaledeni u kojem je bilo - 9 kao i vani.ma nema veze,napokon je to poglavlje zavrseno,sad znamo da nema nicega i okrecemo se dalje zivotu bez ikakvih planova za dalje.

Anaitomi, je strasno je to sto  je  svima rekao za dosta velik postotak i sa sigurnoscu da ce se naci ,pa nas je sve to dotuklo jos vise.
Cure hvala na podrski koje nam pruzate i vi nove clanice na azoo statistici koje niste ovdje stalno.hvala vam

aboni76.,bolje je kad nemislimo o tome a kad se samo pogledamo ,sve je u ocima,suze i bol.,ali svakako da jedva cekam da odemo u kliniku sutra na previjanje i da cujemo da je to sve uredu i put doma.
puse curke moje,sto bih ja bez vas,vjerovatno bi do sad bila na nekim drogama

----------


## tanjica123

> ja od jutros nisam ni usla da vidim sta se dogadja....
> uglavnom,dosla sam u opasnu dilemu da l da idemo uopce na MT, jer mm ima sve nalaze hormona kao Tanjicin muz, a kod njih nisu nista nasli...mozda da,ipak,razmislim o alternativama?


draga Dr kaze da je svaki slucaj zaseban i drugaciji,bez obzira sto su nalazi slicni ili isti,ne mora znaciti...nama je u par navrata rekao da on misli da je to neka dublja genetika,o kojoj medicina jos nije diskutovala,i meni se nije svidelo sto nam je davao 50% sanse,to nas je onako prilicno podiglo,inace takodje nam je rekao posle micro da su testisi totalno normalni,kanali ocuvani,i da ima svih oblika spermat osim spermatozoida.....ja mislim da se Dr Emre potrudio sto se nas tice,takav utisak sam stekla....i hvala mu ....

----------


## tanjica123

mm je danas vozio vise od 8 sati,ali morali smo krenuti danas ....sada je dobro,pije caj,lekice i odmara...boli ga pomalo ,isti bol kao i kod vasih muzica u donjem delu stomaka....a sutra cu ja morati da izigravam medicinsku sestru....vidim da mu se svidja ta ideja :Smile:

----------


## tanjica123

Sos temperatura svakako ne valja,pozovi pitaj sta da uradis?

----------


## sos15

Ne prepadajte me, molim vas :Confused: 
Nije temperatura visoka, do 37,6 ali on se sad bolje osjeća nakon tablete protiv bolova. Ne mogu ih zvati kad su davno zatvorili. Dala sam mu sad toplu čorbicu, i staviću mu obloge, valjda će spasti, ako bude preko 38 zovem hitnu, nemam izbora. Da sam bar bliže kući, ovako ne znam šta da radim.

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada sretan put sutra, nadam se da ćemo se nekad opet sresti, u nekim ljepšim vremenima...Znam da vam Sarajevo nažalost neće ostati u lijepom sjećanju, ne znam hoćete li poželjeti opet doći vamo, ali ako bilo ko od vas ponovo dođe, molim vas da se javite....

----------


## sos15

Tanjice drago mi je da ste doputovali kući, brinula sam se kako će tm izdržati put, posebno što si rekla da će on voziti dio puta. Sad ga tetoši.

----------


## aboni76

Sos valjda temperatura neće rasti: Jesi li pokušala vidjeti ima li otoka?

----------


## sos15

Ne vidim, on kaže da ne osjeti dole nikakav bol, ni veći pritisak. Samo ga stomak boli, ali to je normalno, samo da temperatura spadne. Zar može još nešto da nas udari?

Tanjice, imaš pp

----------


## aboni76

Dobro je da ga puno ne boli, a nešto razmišljam, meni je muž rekao ja je u sali dosta hladno i vani su minusi, može li biti da se prehladio...Ti mu svakako prati temperaturu, nadam se da neće rasti...

----------


## medena8

Cure moje, iscitala sam sve ove stranice, a i redovito vas pratim... Ne mogu vam opisati koliko mi je zao, bila bih najsretnija da vas sad sve mogu izgrliti jer znam da ne mogu nista pametno reci za utjehu, a tocno znam kako se osjecate. I mm se sokirao kad me vidio da placem, al' kad je cuo o cemu je rijec, sve mu je bilo jasno i rekao je da suosjeca... Od srca se nadam da ce vas zivot ugodno iznenaditi na bilo koji nacin jer ste to i zasluzile... mazite se i pazite sa svojim muzevima, sada ste im najpotrebnije, a to vam ne moram ja reci...

Curama kod cijih je muzeva bilo uspjesno, cestitam i zelim sto uspjesniji nastavak ove price!

Ljubim vas sve!!!  :Heart:

----------


## boss

mnogo puta sam krenula da vam nesto napisem da vas utjesim al stvarno poslije svega ovoga ostala sam bez teksta.
toliko sam se nadala pogotovo od sos posto se dugo znamo , i ovo me bas razocaralo.
saljem vam jedino jedan virtuelni zagrljaj.

----------


## tanjica123

cure,sta kazu vasi muzici kako se osecaju,boli li ih ista?moj se zali da pri hodanju ima bolove u donjem delu stomaka i da se bol spusta do testisa....tacnije kaze da ga boli samo desni testis,inace malo pre smo se previjali....

----------


## sos15

boss, znam da razumiješ našu bol, eto ni jedna od nas nije imala sreće da dođe do transfera, ja ni do punkcije.

----------


## aboni76

Sos kako ti je muž, šta su ti rekli u Bahceciju za temperaturu? Kako si ti, jel te boli pucanje? Jeste li stigli kući?

Postoji nada, i vi ste danas trebali kući, jel sve ok?

Tanjce i mog je boljelo malo kada hoda, mislim da je to normalno...

----------


## sos15

Stigli smo kući, dragi je dobro, bar mislim, manje ga boli, ali temperatura opet počela. Na klinici kažu da je rana dobro, ne znaju ni oni otkud temperatura. Ja sam dobro, nemam danas bolove.
Sad se treba vratiti "normalnom" životu.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala bogu da je dobro i da ste došli kući, znam da ste sigurno jedva čekali...Pozzz

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Aboni da li ti je receno u koliko primeraka je zaledjen materijal od tvog muza?

----------


## aboni76

Nije ga bilo puno, ja sam razumjela samo u jedan? Pokušala sam pitati da li ima za više puta, ali mi je sestra rekla da ću to sve sa dr. Enverom.

----------


## aboni76

zašto bas mi imaš pp

----------


## tanjica123

nimalo mi se nije dopalo sto nismo dobili nikakav izvestaj od microtese,laboratorijski nalaz tipa levi testis,to i to,desni to i to toliko i toliko,kod nas pise samo radjen microtese oba testisa,nisu nadjeni spermatozoidi....to mi je malo bzw,skroz neprofesionalno....

----------


## aboni76

I ja sam očekivala da će malo detanjije napisati, ne znam da li sam ja dobro razumjela, da kod nalaza biopsije detaljno sve piše?
Zasto bas mi, pošto ste vi raditi Micro Tese, jeste li dobili detanjniji nalaz?

----------


## tanjica123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miCbtvxrh4g&feature=plcp
sta mislite o ovome,cini mi se da je neko koristio ovaj preparat?

----------


## tanjica123

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miCbtvxrh4g&feature=plcp
sta mislite o ovome,cini mi se da je neko koristio ovaj preparat?

----------


## aboni76

Mislim da je muž od 888 koristio, pogledaj malo na ranijim postovima, a sigurno će se i ona javiti.

----------


## tanjica123

mi smo radili biopsiju testisa pre microtese,i imamo vrlo detaljan izvestaj......sta je raddjeno,posebno za jedan,posebno za drugi testis i detaljno sta je nadjeno i u jednom i u drugom,ja mislim da trebamo zvati kliniku i da trazimo izvestaj

----------


## aboni76

Ja sam mislila kada odem da pitam sve dr. Envera da mi sve detanjno objasni, a pošto vi nećete ići, nazovite i tražite, ništa ne možete izgubiti...

----------


## tanjica123

pa nadam se da se slazete samnom,ono sto nam je Dr rekao usmeno bilo bi u redu da smo dobili napismeno....

----------


## 888

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miCbtvxrh4g&feature=plcp
> sta mislite o ovome,cini mi se da je neko koristio ovaj preparat?


koristio je moj muž, pogledaj stranicu 65, sve sam napisala
 pošalji mail dr.Abuelhiju, ima mail na njihovoj stranici

----------


## little ivy

uf.
sve sam pročitala unatrag. žao mi je za sve loše rezultate, držite se,cuvajte i ljubite jedni druge.
onima koji su uspjeli zelim svu srecu svijeta.

svaki put kad budemo isle gore bit ce i pozitivnih i negativnih rezultata. svaki put cemo za jedne plakat a za druge se smijat...to je naše kolo života.

----------


## sos15

Šta mislite da pošaljemo dr Emre mail da nam napiše konkretno nalaz? I ja bih voljela znati šta je tačno vidio u testisima mm. Ovako samo znam šta nije. Moram priznati da sam ja bila u takvom šoku dok je on pričao da se pola toga ne sjećam. Posebno što mu je prva rečenica bila: Aaa, this is hard day for me. Odmah sam znala na čemu smo i suze su krenule oboma, više ga nisam mogla pratiti, samo sam se molila da što prije odu da mogu zagrliti muža i isplakati se.

----------


## aboni76

Sos ne vidim razloga zašto ne biste pitali...Ništa ne možete izgubiti...

----------


## sos15

Pozabaviću se s tim sutra, sad odo na spavanje.

----------


## little ivy

trazi nalaz
i mi smo ga naknadno trazili u pragu pa smo dobili i slike.

----------


## tanjica123

zovemo sutra....

----------


## tanjica123

> koristio je moj muž, pogledaj stranicu 65, sve sam napisala
>  pošalji mail dr.Abuelhiju, ima mail na njihovoj stranici


hvala,kontaktiracemo,nemamo sta izgubiti....

----------


## anaitomi2

pozdrav drage moje... I nama je bilo cudno sto nismo dobili detaljan nalaz,ipak kod nas su nasli dva, al nazalost nisu prezivjeli al to u otpusnom pismu uopće ne piše ! Cure ajd javite sto ste rijesile pa da znamo i mi urigirati !  kao sto Sos veli ni mi nismo nista culi osim prve recenice koju je izgovorio....

----------


## sos15

Najbolje je napisati mail, ali svako od nas,pa kad vide više zahtjeva, veća vjerovatnoća da ćemo dobiti.

----------


## little ivy

drage, kad smo mi otišli iz praga nakon tese nismo dobili ništa osim računa (naravno). kasnije sam poslala mail doktorici i zamolila je da nam napise detaljan nalaz zbog nekih daljnjih mogucih intervencija. napisao ga je embriolog ona ga je prevela,nije bas prerječit ali nalaz je nalaz i ubacila je slike tkiva u attachment (da me netko pita sto je to ne bi imala pojma).

samo vi pitajte na njima je da vam posalju.

----------


## postoji nada

Hey drage moje,stigli smo juce oko 5-pol 6,bili u klinici na previjanju,sestra Lejla previla ,kaze rana je suha  bit ce to dobro.nisam stigla prije se javit jel sam imala malo gostiju koji su do 12h,ostali.Put je bio ok od Zenice do doma.,trebalo nam je 6h.do doma, ja sam vozila tak da je muz odmarao.
tanjice123,moj muz ima iste simptome kao tvoj bol u donjem djelu trbuha i kad hoda osjeti u testisima ,on stalno pije jos uvjek tablete za bolove,jel cim popusti boli,mada mislim da je to normalno tako kaze sestra.
cure i ja cu mailom trazit nalaz.
aboni76.,prvo sam rekla necu vise nikad doc u Sarajevo ,a onda sam promjenila misljenje i mislim opet jednom doc,jel sad nismo nista puno vidjeli,malo setali Bascarsijom sobzirom da smo tamo i bili i to je to,bilo je hladno pa nisam smjela da se muz prehladi bit dugo vani ,a poslje operacije pogotovo jedva je u auto usao.Sarajevo je ljepo,opusteno hotel u kojem smo bili je prekrasan ,osoblje izuzetno susretljivo,moram priznat da nismo jos imali ovakvu uslugu.
Uglavnom ako cemo dolaziti aboni76,definitivno vidimo se ali nadam se da ces tad vec imati bar 2-bebaca.(minimalno)draga hvala ti jos jednom na svemu,nikad to necu zaboravit
sos,anaitomi grlim vas drage moje

----------


## tuzna

vidis ,tanjice,ja u vas slucaj vjerujem. ako je bilo svih faza nastanka(spermatogonije,spermatocite i spermatide) ,a samo nema spermija,onda mi je gotovo nevjerojatno da s enekom terpajom ne bi moglo "pogurati " da dodju do zavrsne faze?

kod nas je u jednom kanalicu bilo spermatogonija i spermatocita,nije bilo cak ni spermatida,a kod mm tkivo nije ocuvano,fibrozirano je i kanalici su propali. ajd ga vise znaj!

----------


## sos15

Cure, jeste li zvali Bahceci? Ja poslala mail,pa se nadam odgovoru.

----------


## mare41

sos, rasplakala si me, i svi skupa..tako jako se nadam da vas sve ceka bolja i ljepsa i sretnija slijedeca godina

----------


## sos15

Mare, i tebi ću napisati isto što i Mury, molim vas nemojte čitati ništa što vas može rastužiti, ne trebaju vam takve emocije sad, ne bi si oprostila da čujem da ste zbog mene naškodile svojim bebicama. Previše ste se napatile da dođete do tog blažeog stanja. Ja sam danas počela raditi i malo mi je lakše bilo jer sam bila zatrpana poslom, ali kad dođem kući, užas. Danas sam gledala šonude za Božić mm i opet se rasplakala. Da je sve bilo u redu tad bi vadila betu,

----------


## mare41

sos, necete me se rijesit :Smile: , podrska moja je stalno tu!

----------


## tanjica123

> vidis ,tanjice,ja u vas slucaj vjerujem. ako je bilo svih faza nastanka(spermatogonije,spermatocite i spermatide) ,a samo nema spermija,onda mi je gotovo nevjerojatno da s enekom terpajom ne bi moglo "pogurati " da dodju do zavrsne faze?
> 
> kod nas je u jednom kanalicu bilo spermatogonija i spermatocita,nije bilo cak ni spermatida,a kod mm tkivo nije ocuvano,fibrozirano je i kanalici su propali. ajd ga vise znaj!


mi smo verovali ali eto.....ma kako se bar jedan nije zametnuo nekuda...... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tanjica123

> Cure, jeste li zvali Bahceci? Ja poslala mail,pa se nadam odgovoru.


i mm je poslao mail.........cekamo odgovor

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada hvala ti puno, veliki pozdrav tebi i tvom mužu  :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## anaitomi2

Cure mm jako bole leđa i cijeli trbuh,kaže da ga tako nijenikad boljelo neka unutarnja bol.Tako je već 2 dana sutra ide doktoru.Pozz

----------


## sos15

Anaitomi, mm je tako boljelo prva dva dana, ali ni juče nije prošlo bez boli, ima li temperaturu? Odvedi ga doktoru nek ga pregleda i obavezno javi na kliniku, meni je dr Enver rekao da ga zovemo za šta god treba. Možda će imati neki savjet.

Kad se samo sjetim da su nam rekli kako je to skoro bezbolan proces i kako će nakon tri dana moći na posao, moj još jedva ustaje sa kreveta, o poslu nema pojma.

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi kako ti je muž, je li bio kod doktora?

----------


## sos15

Cure, meni sad poslali iz Bahceci nalaz micro tese. Malo je detaljniji od prethodnog, pa ću njega prevesti i poslati sa upitom za sperm hope.

----------


## tuzna

> sos15, ....poslat ću link preko kojeg smo mi došli do ovog doktora, ja pratim i njegovu facebook stranicu , tu se javljaju parovi.
> http://spermhope.com/ http://www.facebook.com/pages/SpermH...76159769129325


nisam skontala jeste li vec radili spermiogram u ovih pola godine koliko je pio? biopsiju niste radili?
anaitomi, vi ste zagrijani za sperm hope?

----------


## anaitomi2

Aboni muž je upravo otišao kod doktora tako da neznam što mu je rekla... Javim čim dođe kući
Tužna čekam da mi pošalju detaljan nalaz iz klinike pa ću ga prevesti i poslati tom dr da čujem što će reći jer kod nas je u pitanju i Klinefelterov sidrom pa nebi htjela opet mm mučiti a rezultata neće biti...

----------


## sos15

Upravo mi je stigao odgovor za sperm hope, kaže doktor na osnovu onog upitnika da nama sperm hope ne odgovara već da pitamo našeg doktora za nastavak hcg injekcija ili da nam propiše neke GnRH injekcije. Ne znam ni kane su to. 

Više nam niko ne daje ni malo nade.

Anaitomi, je li došao muž kući?

----------


## anaitomi2

Nije, al me zvao i reko da mi je doktorica rekla da mu je to mozda početak prehlade i neka manje diše na usta.... A šta ćeš takvi su nasi doktori  Jučer navečer si je popio one tablete za bolove pa mu je danas ujutro bilo malo bolje. Sos ako su Vama rekli da nema potrebe za tim tabletama onda mislim da ni mi nećemo nista slati. Svaki slobodni trenutak provodim na kompu tražeći neko rješenje ali do sada još ništa.. :Sad:   dali ste vi nešto razgovarale sa muževima o svemu tome i sti i kako dalje ??????

----------


## anaitomi2

Stigao nalaz al nigdje ne piše da su nešto pronašli kao što je dr rekao sad ti znaj što je istina

----------


## tanjica123

> Upravo mi je stigao odgovor za sperm hope, kaže doktor na osnovu onog upitnika da nama sperm hope ne odgovara već da pitamo našeg doktora za nastavak hcg injekcija ili da nam propiše neke GnRH injekcije. Ne znam ni kane su to. 
> 
> Više nam niko ne daje ni malo nade.
> 
> Anaitomi, je li došao muž kući?


a jesi li mu napisala i sve ranije nalaze,hormone,kariotip ,mikrodelaciju i td

----------


## vatra86

ne kuzim o tim tabletama  :Confused:  pa kakav mora onda nalaz biti da bi nekom paru odgovarale?

----------


## aboni76

Moja anaitomi to su ti naši doktori, uglavnom svi površni...Kako je on večeras, jel ga manje boli?

Cure kada će vaši muževi krenuti na posao? Moj mora sutra, malo me to brine, jer mu je takav posao da dosta stoji na nogama...

----------


## aboni76

Kome ste slale mail kada ste tražili nalaze i šta ste napisali?

----------


## anaitomi2

Aboni danas ga malo manje boli,bio je malo vani i hodao pa mu je možda i to pomoglo kad je sada 5 dana samo ležao . Mail sam sala na onaj od klinika i zamolila ih da trebamo nalaz zbog daljnjih postupaka i brzo su mi odgovorili.

----------


## sos15

Evo i mene, znate kako kažu da nesreća ne dolazi sama. E kod mene je baš tako. Danas mi je baka imala moždani udar i pala u komu. Doktori nam ne daju nadu.

Ja sam slala na mail klinike molbu i sljedeći dan su mi poslali nalaz. Za sperm hope sam popunila upitnik i napisala najnovije nalaze i za micro tese,ali je na osnovu nivoa fsh (1) i Lh zaključio da nam ne bi pomogle tablete, ali sad ću mu ponovo slati mail u kome ću napisati da je ranije fsh bio visok, pa ću vidjeti šta će napisati.

----------


## aboni76

Sos draga žao mi je što ti se još i to sa bakom desilo  :Love: ...Ovaj život je jako okrutan, ne znam ni sama odakle nam snaga da sve preživimo šta nam donese...

Dobro je anaitomi da ga manje boli, možda je to i normalno, ipak nisu oni imali laganu operaciju...Nadam se da će biti ok...

Pošto se slale klinici mail, onda su ti svi nalazi vjerovatno kod njih, ne znam da li da im pišem ili da ih pitam kada budem išla  :Undecided:

----------


## sos15

Možeš i tražiti kad odeš ako ti nije hitno. Mm će pokušati u ponedjeljak na posao,ali sad kako izgleda, ne znam kako će ni tad.

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti Sos, pomogla si mi da odlučim (inače sam Vaga, nekad mrzim sebe zbog tog hoću li ili neću), ipak ću sačekati da odem...

Što kažeš ne znaš hoće li ti moći muž u ponedjeljak na posao, jel ga boli puno? Je li mu prestala temperatura?

----------


## tanjica123

mm danas bio na poslu,boli ga manje nego recimo juce...Sos ,zao mi je zbog tvoje bake :Taps:

----------


## anaitomi2

Sos zaista nemate sreće ! Zao mi je zbog svega

----------


## sos15

Zanimljivo mi je da sam tokom cijelog boravka u Sarajevu mislila upravo na baku - ona je molila mamu da mi ne da ovo ime jer time nasjeca tugu. Izgleda da je bila u pravu.

MM danas nema temperaturu i skinuo je zavoj, stavio je samo sterilnu gazu za svaki slučaj, ali boli ga pri ustajanju i ka hoda, zapravo čim pomjera testise.

----------


## vatra86

Sos bas mi je zao bake..pa kud jos i to...saljem veliki hug i drzi te se!

----------


## postoji nada

cure moje vidim da se sve borite,svako s nekim problemom,bas tako nevolja nikad jedna i sama,sos zao mi je,drzi se
anaitomi bas mi je cudno da je tvog muza pocelo kasnije boljet,logicno mi je odmah 2-3dana poslje operacije,a ne kasnije problemi ,strasno. mom muzu je danas ok,ne pije vise tablete za bolove,jedino hoda jos uvjek kao patak i pazi ih,otusirao se i nije stavio nista,jel mu je Lejla rekla da vec u Srijedu se skinu zavoji i da rana zarasta prije.,njega jedino sad jako ubijaju dlacice koje su pocele rast,ostre su i dolje ga sve boli od njih,kaze nebi se vise nikad obrijao i ovo je bio u soku kad je cuo.
I ja sam dobila mail,neznam dali sam u krivu ali meni se cini da su ti nasi nalazi napisani kod svih isto samo izmjenita imena gore,pogotovo za onaj kopirani iz klinike,al dobro,sta pise nek pise vise nije ni bitno kad ih nema nazalost.Jos sam vas htjela pitat,jel i vasi muzevi imaju samo jedan rez??bilo mi je to sumnjivo dali su pregledali obadva ,jel sam cula da se rez radi na jednom i onda drugom ak nema nista u prvom,pa se nadam da je ovo samo nova tehnologija,svakako bolje da je jedan ali da su na taj jedan oba vadili i pregledali??
aboni76,posalji mail,da vidis sto ce vama napisti sto i koliko su vam nasli.
grlim vas sve

----------


## tuzna

cure,daj mi recite otkud odjednom ovo zanimanje za sperm hope? bilo nekih pozitivnih rezultata?
koliko to kosta?

----------


## sos15

Tužna, nisam naišla na pozitivna skustva, a tražili smo i po stranim forumima. Ovo je jednostavno hvatanje davljenika za slamku. MM čak hoće da proba i Tešićevu terapiju.

----------


## deniii

pozdrav cure 
kao prvo da vam kažem čitala sam vaše postove, rasplakale ste me, svakoj od vas želim da uspije pronaći neki put do bebice, al prije svega vama i muževima svu snagu ovog svijeta d izdržite sve ove patnje, a ja se nadam će za sve od nas biti neki lijep završetak ove priče!
ja vam piše u ime frendice čiji muž ima azzo a ona nije aktivna na forumu, spominjala sam joj kliniku u sarajevu, pa me zamolila da vas pitam jeste vi upoznate s tim neki odjelom za mušku neplodnost u bolnici Rebro koji treba početi s radom i vodi ga neki dr (nešto s J) pa jel možda znate hoće bit šta od toga i kada????

----------


## sos15

deniii,

Kontaktiraj Rominku, čini mi se da je ona spominjala da će njen muž ići tamo na biopsiju, ali nisam sigurna. Sretno, da teta beta bude velika.

----------


## florjan

deniii na Rebru ti je andrologica dr. Bernart koja je odgovorna za mušju neplodnost i biopsije, zadnja informacija je da stvarno kreću ubrzo (sve je potpisano, radi se o danima) imali su problema sa zamrzavanjem eventualno pronađenog materijala jer se spermiji smatraju genetski materijalom pa su to posebne procedure. Priča je ovakava na Rebru dr. Bernarta radi biopsije (TESE postupak) a dr. Ježek sa Šalate pregledava materijal i ako ima nešto u Petrovoj se nastavlja MPO. Po saznanjima ta ekipa Bernart (specijalizirala u Njemačkoj radila gore i MicroTESE) Ježek (navodno jedan od najboljih u svoj branši) i dr. Vrčić iz Petrove.

----------


## Rominka

Denii, nazalost zbog nase birokracije to jos stoji na mjestu. Naime, u pitanju je dr Ježek, ali eto ova nasa drzava sve koci pa tako i to. Inace sam u kontaktu s dr jer svakako planiramo do njega cim nas bude mogao primiti.
cure, ovo govorim iz srca, okanite se tesica i slicnih pripravaka. Mozete samo potrositi silnu lovu i k tome poremetiti hormone. Tesiceva kvaziterapija utjece na muske hormone i totalno ih smrda. Ne dajte se navuci na takve gluposti. Ta upravo ste odradili konacnu pretragu. Sada si dajte vremena probaviti rezultate, jer sada ste najranjiviji i najpodlozniji tim Tesicima i inim "doktorima" koji prodaju maglu. Zapitajte se da je to toliko ucinkovito, zar se ne bi svi ti klinicki centri vec odavno poveli za tim rezultatima. Tu mislim i na toga americkog doktora isto. Nazalost, za nase decke ne postoji biljka, jer oni nude jedini to, a cak ni lijek, koii bi mogli preokrenuti situaciju. Znam da je to tesko cuti, ali morate to probaviti i zbog vas samih, i zbog vasih muzeva, a u konacnici zbog vaseg odnosa...jer potpirujete lazne nade i ne dozvoljavate si preboliti to. Ako sam pregruba, oprostite, nije mi namjera.
sos, jako mi je zao bake, i sto se nalazite u takvoj situaciji. Pokusaj joj slati sretne misli, ona je tvoja uvijek i zauvijek, i uvijek ces ju imati u srcu !

----------


## florjan

Rominka, koja su tvoja saznaja sa dr. Ježekom, jer problem je bio sa Rebrom kolko sam ja znao ali kao što rekoh to je navodno sređeno sad nedasvno prije par dana, tako da bi stvarno trebalo krenuti

----------


## Rominka

Florjan, navodno licenca nije rijesena i nema povratne papire iz ministarstva  :Sad:  jako me sve to rastuzuje jer traje evo vec godinu dana. Bas sam se ovih dana spremala poslati novi mail da vidim postoji li sansa doci kod njega u sijecnju kad vec tada moramo na kontrolu za biopsiju. Taman bi imali najsvjezije nalaze, pa sam si ja zamislila i kod njega otici.

----------


## deniii

hvala vam cure puno 

oni su bili s dr .Ježekom na razgovoru još prošle god je govorio trebao bi krenut pa evo nikad, al kažu da im se čini čovjek odličan!!! pili su i terapiju od Tešića nije pomoglo , samo novce bacili i niz dr travara. U biti su probali sve, a na punkciji mu je čak nađeno 14 spremića neznam točno kakvih. Sad ja sam joj spominjala ove u Sarajevu al ona kaže rađe bi čekali ZG i dr ježeka al eto ne zna kad će to bit, godine idu

----------


## cicsa80

Evo da se i ja konacno javim. Zao mi je sto nemam lepe vesti iz Sarajeva. Dr kaze da tubule nisu razvijene, testisi imaju vise krvnih sudova nego sto je uobicajeno, uzeto iz oba testisa i stavljen uzorak u centrifugu-nula bodova. Posle biopsije mom ranjenom orlu se slosilo(bas posle saopstavanja rezultata), pao mu pritisak, bio bled i crnilo mu se spustilo od ociju do nozdrva, hladan znoj a on leden. U tom trenutku zaista mi nista nije bilo vazno vec samo da se povrati, da bude dobro. Zivot je miliji od svega a mi cemo naci neko resenje. Na srecu, nije popio ni jednu tabletu za bolove, nista ga nije bolelo, nije imao temperaturu. Ima jedan rez na sredini. Devojke, ja zaista verujem da smo bili u najboljim rukama i da je dr dao sve od sebe. Procitala sam da neciji muz misli da mu nisu radili na oba testisa(ne secam se ciji). Nemojte da sumnjate jer sada u ovim trenucima, sumnja je nesto sto ce vam otezavati oporavak. Pustite kraju, pustite da sve izadje iz vas, nek prodje vremena koliko god je potrebno da se saberete pa onda u napad. dr nam je rekao da je azo bolest koja nema lek, da je svaki slucaj za sebe, da ni cuveni hormoni nisu stvarni pokazatelj stanja sve dok se ne zaviri u testise. Nalazio je spermice i u testisima smanjenog volumena i u onima sa Klinefelterovim sindromom gde znacajnu ulogu ima starost pacijenta. Po hormonima mm, dr bi rekao da je Klinef. u pitanju ali genetika obara misljenje i svi se cude sto izgleda "normalno", cak mu je na konsultacijama podizao majcu da vidi koliko je maljav, gledao bradu jer bi uz ovakvo ludilo od hormona trebao biti cosav. 
Moja dusa se super oporavlja, otisao je malo pre na posao. Ja mu ne dozvoljavam da dize bilo sta tesko, sve je jos sveze i ne zelim da prizivamo djavola. Meni je juce bio dan za plakanje. Nastavljam i dalje sa pretragama. Sledece nedelje idem da kontrolisem homocistein zbog trombofilija i glukozu i insulin zbog insulinske rezistencije. Moram dalje.

Sos mila, zao mi je zbog bake. 
Drzite se devojke i muzice pazite. Bicemo na vezi!  :Love:

----------


## anaitomi2

Evo da se i mi malo javimo ! Sto se tiče dr. Jezeka od svih doktora kod kojih smo bili u Zg a bilo ih je nekoliko koji su nam praktički zatvorili vrata ili ih jednostavno nismo interesirali jedino je on u miru uzeo nalaze od mm i svaki nalaz s nama prekomentirao,dao nam prijedlog za inhibin i nakon toga smo opet bili kod njega i rekao je da ako inhibin bude sve osim nule da je to znak da se negdje nešto odvija i on nam je dao prijedlog za MT jer je rekao da je to najbolja opcija ! I da kad smo bili kod njega a prošlo je vise od godinu dana već onda su pričali evo svaki čas ćemo početi ali vidim da kod nas nikako na zelenu granu. Drage moje nama je prošlo skoro 4 god i tek smo sada nešto učinili tako da nemojte gubiti vrijeme jer vremena je malo.... Moja preporuka je zaista dr.Jezek sto se tiče razgovora i objašnjenja !    P.s prije nego smo krenuli već sam smisljala mail koji će poslati dr.Jezeku da mu zahvalim na preporuci i da smo uspjeli ali nažalost nije nam uspjelo

----------


## postoji nada

Denii, sretno sa betom i frendici,svu srecu da cim prije dode do bebaca.S obzirom da su kod njih nasli punkcijom spermice ,to uopce nije problem ,samo trebaju na mpo.ako i nisu bas bili dobri kad odu na biopsiju unutra ce se naci sigurno bolji.nek vam je sretno.
 sos15,bjezi od tesica  ,draga moja kako zelite ali to vam nece pomoci ,a niti tablete .cak i sam je rekao da oni koji imaju azoo da za njih nema ljeka ,osim kod onih koji imaju spermice unutra da njima moze pomoc da izadu van da nemoraju na mpo.A kome je pomogao?? Pio i moj muz pa sam se pokajala poslje ,da nekazem kako nam je od tada skocio fsh,uzas ,ma mogla bih o tome covjeku svasta pisat ali necu.Samo bih voljela znat kome je pomogao nek se javi kod koga se sa neopstruktivnom azoo pojavili spermici.Nemojte se trovati  i na njega bacit lovu.

Romi cujemo se

----------


## postoji nada

Hocu reci ,eventualno probat sa sperm hope,mislim da bi vrijedilo.sve vas grlim dragi moji

----------


## sos15

Cure,htjela bih vas nešto pitati,nadam se da ne zadirem previše u intimu, s obzirom da smo došle do kraja, da tako kažem. Ja lično ne vjerujem u te tablete  i čajeve, ali mi žao mm reći da ne proba, mada sam mu rekla da sumnjam da može biti napretka. Jeste li pokušale razgovarati s vašim muževima o alternativama, tipa donacija i usvajanje? Kakav je vaš stav po tom pitanju? MM je prije rekao da on to  ne bi mogao prihvatiti, a sad mi se čini još rano da započiinjem tu temu.

----------


## 888

> nisam skontala jeste li vec radili spermiogram u ovih pola godine koliko je pio? biopsiju niste radili?
> anaitomi, vi ste zagrijani za sperm hope?


radio je spg prije 10 dana i nalaz su bile sve 000, jedino su mu nalazi hormona svi ok, nastavio je muž piti koenzin Q10 na nalogu doktora Abuelhija, doktora koji nam je i spremio sperm hope
pa bi trebalo ponovit spg ponovo za 2-3 mjeseca
Radilo je moj muž biopsiju u Sloveniji prije godinu nalaza, nađeni su samo spernatociti I reda, Leydigove i Sertolijeve stanice a spermima ni traga
radio i biopsiju na oba testisa u Citu i ništa 
sada pije koenzin Q 10 i klomife
sad se dvoumim, šta ako nam ne nađu u uzorku ništa za 2, 3 mjeseca
da li ići u sarajevo, iskreno ta mi se idea nikako ne sviđa, ili razmišljati o posvajanju ili donoru
vidim kroz šta vi prolazite sa svojim muževima?! ako ih nije bilo biopsiomi i punkciom a ni sperm hop nije pomogao znači da ih nema!!

----------


## Rominka

sos, mi smo bili u postupku s donorom. kada nam je to prvi puta spomenuto,a to je bilo netom po otkriću dijagnoze, kategorički smo odbili takvu opciju. od tada je prošlo skoro 7 godina. onda je došao trenutak kada smo kontaktirali dr. ježeka koji je preporučio još neke dodatne pretrage, koje na našu žalost nisu bile poticajne već su samo potvrdile ono što si nismo željeli priznati, a to je da nema "materijala". tada nam je on opet preporučio donaciju. međutim, ja sam tu odluku prepustila mm, nisam željela forsirati, nametati jer smatram da nemam pravo na to. naime, on je mm, on je čovjek mog života takav kakav je, i u ovoj situaciji je on taj koji mora donijeti odluku. nakon što je u sebi prelomio to pitanje usudio se postaviti ga meni. ja sam naime s tom odlukom odavno načisto, ali čekala sam njega. nakon toga sve teče glatko koliko može. puno je razgovora bilo, i nerazumijevanja, međutim onog trena kada su dva embrija vraćena za njega su to bile naše dvije curice (čak je dr rekao da će naše curice sigurno igrati tenis). niti u jednom trenu kada planiramo novi postupak nema govora o nečijem tuđem djetetu, to je naše. no to se mora odigrati u glavama i srcima, koliko naših muževa toliko i nas žena. mi idemo u biopsiju, isključivo zbog papira jer hzzo zahtjeva nalaz biopsije kako bi odobrio liječenje vani. zaista ne očekujemo ništa od te biopsije, a ukoliko se nekim čudom nešto nađe, pa nitko sretniji od nas. no ipak hladne glave idemo u to i puno više očekujemo od novog odlaska u prag. topli pozdrav

----------


## mare41

pitala sam davno jednu curu, u donaciji spermija, kako to muz prihvaca-odgovor je bio-normalno, da idu po svoje dijete, ko moze taj dio medicinske pomoci prihvatit kao nastavak lijecenja-super, al ko sto rominka kaze-to moraju prihvatit oboje u svojim srcima..

----------


## aboni76

Cicsa, žao mi je  :Love: 

Postoji nada, i moj muž ima samo jedan rez...Ipak im neću slati mail, nemam snage da sama tumačim nalaz, sačekat ću Januar pa ću pitati doktora da mi detaljno objasni...

Anaitomi kako ti je muž danas?

Moje je počeo raditi i kaže da je ok, da ga ne boli...

Pozdrav svima....

----------


## pipi73

Ja vas dugo citam...ali nemam snage da se javim...nama jako dragi i bliski ljudi su bili u ovom problemu....Njihovo poimanje stvari i situacije je nama zapravo dalo snage i krila da nesto ucinimo u vezi nas...iako je nas problem bio i drugaciji i laksi...

Znam da je i njima trebalo vremena da se situacija slegne i proguta ali poslije godinu i jace nista ih nije vise nije moglo zaustaviti..Prvo su dobili curicu..a poslije dvije godine i djecaka...Djecak je rodjen u dva mjeseca sa nasom Cicom...On kaze da nema sanse da bi tu djecu vise volio i da su njegova "genetski",posebno curicu..A ona tako i lici karakterom na njega...cak malo i fizicki..Ja jednostavno kroz tu djecu vidim koliko je Bog veliki...kolika je njegova moc...Naravno da  sumnje postoje,dileme,strah ali onoga momenta kada djete udje u kucu mislim da nista vise nije vazno..Ja sam se dosta bavila tim "problemom " u svojoj glavi,u ono vrijeme kada je njihov problem bio aktuelan...sta bih radila da sam u njegovoj kozi....Milion posto isto sto i on...Roditelj je zapravo onaj sto podigne djete ...genetika je prenaglasena,,,i to uglavnom na nasim podrucijima..bitna je jedino jedino medicinski..

----------


## postoji nada

888.,koliko sam ja shvatila vezano za sperm hope,doktor poslje terapije inzistira tese,biopsiju,mislim da se svakako u spermiogramu nemogu nikad pojavit,eventualno unutra da se pocme nesto desavat,proizvodit ,dali ste vi isli na biopsiju poslje terapije ili ste samo spermiogram  radili??
Neznam dali pokusati stim,neznam cure sto bih vam rekla ,cekat cu vase rezultate ako cete pokusat pa mozda jednog dana.
sos15.ja nepricam uopce o tome ,mislim da je prerano ,a i mi smo zatvorili tu stranicu,tesko je ,ali nastavit cemo dalje pa sto bude,ima vremena pricat cemo kad se muzici oporave.
Aboni76.puno te pozdravljam ,ma imas pravo nije bitan nalaz ,bitno je da ih ima draga.jubim
Koliko smo samo cekali dok.Emre a sve je nekako lose proslo,osim divnih cura koje sam upoznala i necu ih nikad zaboravit.
Mene malo muci taj nalaz na kojem jedino pise da nisu nadeni spermici,nista ono ajmo reci,spermatogonije,spermatocite ili ???,zaista vrlo neprofesionalno,razocaravajuce  ,voljela bih znati sto postoji unutra ako nema spermija ali eto sto reci,ipak su me malo razocarali ,nalaz da nismo trazili nebi dobili,iako znam da je doktor Emre najbolji pa se i nadam da nije zurio ,vec trazio postoji li sta unutra.
Romi doktor Jezek je najbolji,nadam se da uskoro krece biopsija kod nas i da ce vam donjet najljepse vijesti.

----------


## pipi73

I da samo dodam..covjek iz ove price je imao dijagnozu...nadam se da necu lupiti ..Sertolijeva bolest ili sindrom...cini mi se..

----------


## 888

postoji nada, mi smo samo spg radili posle terapije sperm hopa, sad ne znamo da li ići u sarajevo na micro tesu ili možda otić na cito rade li oni samo punkciju?

----------


## anaitomi2

aboni76 mm je hvala bogu dobro više ga ne boli..   Što se tiće ovog jedno reza ja sam proučavala i svi imaju jedan rez i onda kroz taj rez izvade jedan testis razrežu ga pregledaju ako ne nađu ništa kao u našem slučaju opet ga zašiju,vrete natrag u mošnju i kroz taj isti rez izvade drugo zato svi imaju samo jedan rez..

----------


## aboni76

Anaitomi hvala bogu da ga više ne boli i da tako i ostane... :Love: 

888 ja sam slala mail u Cito (mislim u Junu), da ih pitam za mišljenje u vezi nalaza mog muža. Rekli su mi da možemo pokušati sa punkcijom, da nisu optimisti i da nađeni materijal ne zamrzavaju. Ne znam da li se situacija promijenila i mislim da kada rade biopsiju onda zamrzavaju. Da sam na vašem mjestu ja bih radila Micro tese, jer ako sam dobro shvatila, kod biopsije se uzima samo jedan dio, a kod Micro tese se pregleda sve. Kada je moj muž bio na konsultacijama kod dr. Emre, pregledao mu je testise i rekao da misli da je veća vjerovatnoća da u desnom ima, da bi se na operaciji ispostavilo da ih u desnom nema nikako a u lijevom ima, na jednom mjestu (što po meni znači da oni nema šanse da budu sigurni dok ne otvore).

----------


## Polo

Rominka, ne bih se složio s tobom iz razloga što je jedan dečko imao azoo pet godina (nick mu je "argrh") i dobio je toliki broj spermija da može imati dijete normalnim putem. Znači da nije baš sve tako crno - bijelo. evo jednog njegovog maila:

ovako, ja ću ti reći studije doktora i lijekova koje koristim:
1. Nemoj slušati jednog doktora
2. Trebaš obaviti prvenstveno sve pretrage ako nisi, a to su:
a) urin
b)urinokulturu
c)dks,kks (kompletnu krvnu sliku)
 d)ejakulat bakteriološki
e)ejakulat na mikoplazme
f)pregled na varikocelu ultrazvukom
pregled ako imaš problema sa mokrenjem, onda prostatu (jer rijetka pojava je da kod muškarca bude tzv. retrogradna ejakulacija, tj. da se spermiji zadrže u mjehuru prilikom ejakulacije)
 g) da li si imao kakvih upala zuba,uha,pio antibiotike, prebolio zaušnjake (mums)???
h) neznam trenutno točan naziv pregleda da li je urođeno, neki kromosom se gleda....

dalje, pročitao sam da ti je neka infekcija sa ureom. Trebaš znati da svaki antibiotik utječe jaaaaaako na stanje spermija,spermatogeneze...

Tribestan nije loš, pokušaj, ali koliko vidim ti imaš nizak nivo testosterona, a znaš li koliko ti je slobodni testosteron, koliki prolaktin???
Da ti pojasnim FSH.TO JE SAMO MARKER  koji ukazuje da nešto nije u redu sa proizvodnjom sjemena.On se nemože regulirati,ali on ti je ne baš prevelik, sličan mome, ali vidim da ti je testosteron mali. Tribestan povećava testosteron koliko znam, ali mislim da "koči" hormon LH...jbg, zato je meni klomifen propisan koji je digao testosteron nakon već 2,5 mjeseca na nivo da su se pojavili bili spermiji (uz njega sam pio vitamin e200) svakih 7 dana pa 2 pauza.

Pitanje broj 1. da li te je doktor uopće uputio da radiš bris uretre? (klamidija)
                 2. da li te pitao za upale neke?
                 3. da li te pitao za zaušnjake?
                 4. da li ti je rekao da uz optimalne okolnosti ponoviš spermiogram nakon 3 mjeseca?
                  5. da li ti je uopće rekao da li ima u ejakulatu stanica spermatogeneze?
                 6. da li ti je rekao da li ima u ejakulatu sertolijevih stanica?

Pa drugi mail: o.k., ja bih ovim redom išao da eliminiraš sve moguće čimbenike mogućeg uzroka poznato u medicini a to su ove pretrage:
1. DKS (KOMPLETNU KRVNU SLIKU)
2. URIN
3. URINOKULTURU
4. DOPLLER SONOGRAFIJU SCROTUMA (PREGLED NA VARIKOCELU) jer se ona često nemože vidjeti "golim okom"
 5. BAKTERIOGRAM EJAKULATA (ejakulat bakteriološki)
6. BAKTERIOGRAM URINA
7. EJAKULAT NA MYCOPLASME I UREAPLASME
8. ODREĐIVANJE HORMONALNOG STATUSA FH, FSH, PROLAKTIN, TESTO, SLOBODNI TESTO, ESTRADIOL, IZOENZIM LDH, KISELA FOSFATAZA, FRUKTOZA, LIMUNSKA KISELINA, CINK

Nakon svih tih pretraga koje ti mogu biti gotove u roku od 8-15 dana, otišao bih urologu ili točnije endokrinologu, te bih poslušao njegov savjet. Ukoliko se pokažu svi nalazi u redu, osim što si rekao da trenutno imaš fiziološku floru uretre, to samo dobro operi mrcinu ujutro mlakom vodom i stvar bi trebala biti riješena. Nadalje, kada riješiš sve te pretrage, ako ti je sve u redu i opet imaš visoki FSH, to nije kraj. Poslušaš šta će ti reći urolog ili endokrinolog, moraš dobiti terapiju neku, jednostavno-moraš!
 Ti sada piješ tribestan i to je o.k., nisam farmaceut i nije važno, znam pouzdano da dobro djeluje.Međutim, ja bih pokušao KLOMIFENOM s obzirom na visoki FSH a istovremeno niskim Testosteronom, jer je Klomifen ipak klinički ispitan i provjeren-testiran na neplodnosti muškaraca. Kako imamo vrlo slične referentne vrijednosti hormona, pio bih ga ovako:
 Na početku kroz 5 dana uzimao bih 2x1 tabletu Klomifena dnevno, a kasnije bih nastavio samo jednu tabletu Klomifena 3xtjedno (ponedjeljkom, srijedom, petkom). Uz to bih uzeo vitamin E200, i pio na način 5 dana po jednu tabletu, pa 2 dana pauza. Ako pušiš, onda nebi možda bilo loše i vitamin C uzeti i piti na način 20 dana po jednu, pa recimo 5 dana pauza. U prehranu bih ubacio malo svježeg nemasnog mladog kravljeg sira, dovoljno ti je 10-15 dkg dnevno, pa ponekad mladog luka, malo rotkvice i špinata i to je u biti to. E sad, najvažnije je to kakvi će tebi biti nalazi koje sam ti gore naveo da obaviš, ali ako budu u redu, trebalo bi se dogoditi nakon recimo otprilike 45 dana da odeš na kontrolni spermiogram i po mogućnosti da im kažeš da ga uzmu odmah na analizu, te također da ako ih nema u nativnom ejakulatu, neka pogledaju u centrifugatu ejakulata. Isti dan bih napravio obavezno kontrolni pregled hormona, i tada bi trebalo doći do porasta testosterona, a ako dođe do porasta testosterona, doći će i do razvijanja spermija i spermatogeneze.
 Naime, klomifen djeluje ovako: Zamisli da si pustio vodu na slavini i začepio prstom da ne curi. Kada nakon nekog vremena pustiš prst, voda pod velikim pritiskom ide...Tako i klomifen, nakon 40-50 dana pokaže u principu minimalni pomak kod 1/3 muškaraca sa niskim testosteronom. Ako bi došlo do pomaka, nastavio bih piti klomifen slijedećih 9 mjeseci i to bi bilo to. Nakon toga se može pričati o rezultatima spermiograma i ostalog. 
 Da te utješim, ja sam bio 5x radio spermiogram uz FSH 15,1, TESTOSTERON JE BIO 15,5, SLOBODNI TESTOSTERON 50(norm. 30-147). Nakon svih pretraga koje sam ti naveo gore, dobio sam terapiju klomifena i prvi malo bolji rezultat je bio tek za 2,5 mjeseca jer ga nisam radio prije toga. Onda je svaki slijedeći kontrolni pregled koji sam radio oko 1,5 godine na VV prosječno svakih 45-50 dana, rezultat spermiograma iz apsolutne nule bio u početku da je porastao testosteron, pa su našli opet u centrifugatu nešto spermija, pa opet samo u centrifugatu, onda odjednom nakon 5 mjeseci su našli nativno 16 komada, pa slijedeći put 0,5 mil, pa sam zadnju kontrolu imao cca 5.0mil/mil spermija, i tek tada smo krenuli u postupak oplodnje, sve skupa, oko 1,5 godinu VV sa naglaskom da sam pio točno 9 mjeseci klomifen. Sveukupno, od 2008.god sam saznao za azoospermiju, sa tim da 2009.g nisam mogao nikakve pretrage raditi 6 mjeseci radi težeg prijeloma noge na nogometu kojem sam se vratio radi gibanja i rekreacije, a sport je također poželjan za bolji spermiogram i sve ostalo.
 Eto, ljudino, ako ti šta nebude jasno,pitaj, ali ako si krenuo sa tribestanom, nemoj slučajno poslušati mene mimo znanja doktora i savjet: napravi te pretrage, to nekošta ništa...
svako dobro, a ako zatrebaš klomifen, nekupuj ga u RH jer je skup a neide na recept, nego u Bosni ga imaš od proizvođača Belupo i košta kutija 6KM(25KN), a kod nas je kutija bila mislim oko 130kn i to više nije Belupo, već neki drugi proizvođač.
 Zaboravio sam na ovu pretragu, a važna je jako:
0. BRIS ILI EJAKULAT NA KLAMDIJU (savjet, probaj ejakulat ili urin dati, a ne da ti gura "cijevčicu u penis")
1. DKS (KOMPLETNU KRVNU SLIKU)
2. URIN
3. URINOKULTURU
 4. DOPLLER SONOGRAFIJU SCROTUMA (PREGLED NA VARIKOCELU) jer se ona često nemože vidjeti "golim okom"
 5. BAKTERIOGRAM EJAKULATA (ejakulat bakteriološki)
6. BAKTERIOGRAM URINA
7. EJAKULAT NA MYCOPLASME I UREAPLASME
8. ODREĐIVANJE HORMONALNOG STATUSA FH, FSH, PROLAKTIN, TESTO, SLOBODNI TESTO, ESTRADIOL, IZOENZIM LDH, KISELA FOSFATAZA, FRUKTOZA, LIMUNSKA KISELINA, CINK.
Lijep pozdrav

----------


## Rominka

Polo, nisam sigurna da razumijem poantu posta. Nije meni namjera reci ljudima da odustanu, ali piti kojekave cajeve od samoprozvanih nadrilijecnika je samo produzavanje agonije. Sto prije covjek/par shvati svoju situaciju i prihvati ju kao takvu te se krene informirati(educirati) tek u tom trenu mogu krenuti naprijed. Sve pretrage koje si napomenuo, davnih dana su obavljenje. Tribestan je mm pio po preporuci lijecnika. Dosadna sam, ali zaista ne razumijem poantu i sto si mi htio reci, pa ako bi mi mogao detaljnije pojasniti bila bih zahvalna. Naime, svaka informacija mi/nam je dobrodosla. Na takav nacin smo i uspjeli uciniti puno pretraga jer su nas drugi uputili na njih.

----------


## tanjica123

> Evo da se i ja konacno javim. Zao mi je sto nemam lepe vesti iz Sarajeva. Dr kaze da tubule nisu razvijene, testisi imaju vise krvnih sudova nego sto je uobicajeno, uzeto iz oba testisa i stavljen uzorak u centrifugu-nula bodova. Posle biopsije mom ranjenom orlu se slosilo(bas posle saopstavanja rezultata), pao mu pritisak, bio bled i crnilo mu se spustilo od ociju do nozdrva, hladan znoj a on leden. U tom trenutku zaista mi nista nije bilo vazno vec samo da se povrati, da bude dobro. Zivot je miliji od svega a mi cemo naci neko resenje. Na srecu, nije popio ni jednu tabletu za bolove, nista ga nije bolelo, nije imao temperaturu. Ima jedan rez na sredini. Devojke, ja zaista verujem da smo bili u najboljim rukama i da je dr dao sve od sebe. Procitala sam da neciji muz misli da mu nisu radili na oba testisa(ne secam se ciji). Nemojte da sumnjate jer sada u ovim trenucima, sumnja je nesto sto ce vam otezavati oporavak. Pustite kraju, pustite da sve izadje iz vas, nek prodje vremena koliko god je potrebno da se saberete pa onda u napad. dr nam je rekao da je azo bolest koja nema lek, da je svaki slucaj za sebe, da ni cuveni hormoni nisu stvarni pokazatelj stanja sve dok se ne zaviri u testise. Nalazio je spermice i u testisima smanjenog volumena i u onima sa Klinefelterovim sindromom gde znacajnu ulogu ima starost pacijenta. Po hormonima mm, dr bi rekao da je Klinef. u pitanju ali genetika obara misljenje i svi se cude sto izgleda "normalno", cak mu je na konsultacijama podizao majcu da vidi koliko je maljav, gledao bradu jer bi uz ovakvo ludilo od hormona trebao biti cosav. 
> Moja dusa se super oporavlja, otisao je malo pre na posao. Ja mu ne dozvoljavam da dize bilo sta tesko, sve je jos sveze i ne zelim da prizivamo djavola. Meni je juce bio dan za plakanje. Nastavljam i dalje sa pretragama. Sledece nedelje idem da kontrolisem homocistein zbog trombofilija i glukozu i insulin zbog insulinske rezistencije. Moram dalje.
> 
> Sos mila, zao mi je zbog bake. 
> Drzite se devojke i muzice pazite. Bicemo na vezi!


Drago mi je da si  se javila i da ti je muzic dobro...

----------


## Polo

Rominka oprosti na nesporazumu, samo sam htio napomenuti da je svaki organizam poseban i svakome može nešto drugo pomoći. Evo argrhu je pomogao klomifen  iako ima isti FSH kao i ja, a meni liječnici tvrde da nema teorije. Tko je tu lud? Puno pozdrava!!!

----------


## Rominka

Polo, nemas se zasto ispricavati. Slazem se da je svaki slucaj zaseban, i kao takvom bi nam doktori trebali pristupati. Vecinom trpaju u isti kos i tu sve stane. Da je bilo po njima, mi konkretno puno toga ne bi bili obavili jer su pocetni nalazi vrlo porazni. No nakon pocetnog soka, ucenja, pokusavanja svega i svacega, dogodilo se to da kad odemo doktoru vise to nisu njegovi monolozi vec su to diskusije i razgovori i promisljanja sto uciniti dalje. Po mom misljenju je saznanje jedini pravi put. No isto tako mislim da treba znati stati i sagledati situaciju realno koliko god to bilo bolno, a je.

----------


## vatra86

evo cure.. clanak od jucer o zamrzavanju sperme na Rebru
http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/s...ih-radova.html

----------


## Rominka

Draga Vatra hvala na trudu, no nazalost to meni izgleda copy-paste clanak onom proslogodisnjem, cak je Nova tv u isto vrijeme to plasirala. I isto se trebalo cekati koji mjesec za sve papire...zao mi je tog doktora jer ce vjerojatno opet dobiti hrpu mailova, poziva, a ne moze nista napraviti osim se ispricavati.

----------


## maku

Pozdrav svima!
Pocetkom 11 mjeseca moj muz i ja naucili smo novu rijec: azoospermia. Svima vama vec jako dobro poznata.
Pa da vam se predstavimo...
Iz ZG-a smo, mm 35 ja 30 godina. Kod mene sve ok, kod njega:
1. spermiogram azoospermia
u ejakultu nadena ureaplasma
FSH povisen 26, ostali hormoni u granicama
2. spermiogram azoospermia
cekamo pregled kod urologa P. B. na sv. duhu.
Imate odmah kakve savjete kome se obratiti kako bi cim prije dosli do prave dijagnoze? Unaprijed hvala! 
Znam da cemo se jos dugu druziti...

----------


## aboni76

Maku, dobrodošla u naše, nažalost, ne baš malo društvo  :Love: 
Što se tiče ureaplasme, mislim da vam neće biti problem to riješiti, ja sam je nekad imala, popila jednu dozu antibiotika i poslije toga je uvijek bilo u redu...Mi nismo iz hrvatske, tako da ti ne mogu preporučiti kome da se obratite, ali će ti se sigurno javiti neko drugi...

----------


## medeni

Pozdrav svima.Nadam se da se muževi oporavljaju.Pratim vas ali ne stignem pisati.
*Sos*, jako mi je žao zbog bake, znam kako ti, mene je moja najdraža napustila dok sam bila trudna..
*Maku*, dr. Čolak s V.V. nije loš.Bitno je da krenete kod nekog subspecijaliste(androlog ) koji će vam dati upute da radite ostale nalaze(karigram, mikrod...) pa da tako dođete do uputnica za to.Možete na svoju ruku odraditi inhibn b jer se plaća(nisam sigurna je li ima gdje na uputnicu bez plaćanja) pa da sa što više nalaza dođete na pregled i dobijete na vremenu.Kao što je spominjano, dr. Ježek je dobar, mi smo ga kontaktirali mailom i dao nam je neke upute.Važno je na početku vidjeti je li opstr. ili nepostr.Slobodno se javi ako šta mogu pomoći.

----------


## mkd

Pisem iz makedonije.iz licna iskustva sa tese i micro tese nece moci da nagju dovoljnu kolicinu spermatozoida da se zamrznu.jedino resenje je da radis tese a da bude spreman embrion vase sopruge i odma da se radi icsi.ja nisam tako uradio,ne radite istu greski.sa azoospermiju tesko da se nagje materijal za zamrznavanje.to sam kasnije saznao i radicu iz pocetka,ali ne na nasim prostorima,moracu u belgiju zasto to je zadnja sansa

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*maku* dobrodošla, mi smo na VV, dr. Čolak više ne radi tamo, androlog je dr.Kristijan Peroš, ok je. Trenutno je na nekom konziliju,mislim da se vraća u siječnju. mm-a je poslao da napravi analizu kariotipa i mikrodelecije y kromosoma, pa s tim nalazima kod njega.. Na prvi pregled smo dugo čekali, 3mj, a otad je prošlo 4 mjeseca.. Naoružajte se sa strpljenjem..bitno je saznati je li opstruktivna ili neop., kod mm nalaz upućuje na neop. pošto mu je fruktoza u ejakulatu normalna, i jednom je nađen jedan nepokretni sperm., al zasad je službeno još uvijek dijagnoza samo azoospermija..  sretno!

----------


## vatra86

imam jedno pitanje... mozda je glupo? ili ja ne kuzim? kako doktori dijagnosticiraju da li je opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoospermija? uvz?biopsija?  :Aparatic:

----------


## florjan

vatra86, mislim da prvo naprave hormone i ako je sve u redu sa hormonima, onda ide punkcija i ako nađu materijal onda je opstruktivna, znači ima ih ali čisto iz nekog fizičkog razloga ne mogu van. (ispravite me ako griješim)

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Da u biti, tek nakon punkcije se može sa sigurnošću reći jeli opstruktivna ili ne. Ako je fruktoza u ejakulatu u ref. vrijednostima, to upućuje da su kanalići ok, tako je nama rečeno...Florjan vidim dda ti imaš neop. azoo, kakva je kodd tebe fruktoza?

----------


## mrvica7

Pozdrav svima, dugo vas citam i pratim i zao mi je jako zbog losih nalaza...mm ima azoo s tim da su svi nalazi super, jedino kariogram nismo napravili...iza nas je sest neuspjesnih postupaka...sve sam ja to dobro prihvatila, ali ono sto me zanima je kako vasi muzevi to prihvacaju?...mm jos, cini mi se, nije to sazvakao ni nakon 3 godine borbe sa azoo...zaista imamo velikih problema zbog toga, cak po cijenu braka sto me uzasno boli...ali s njegove strane dolaze takve misli, pogotovo nakon neuspjeha...ne mogu vam ni opisati koje su to teske depresije...o drugim opcijama ne zeli ni cuti...

----------


## sos15

Mrvice7,

kako ste došli do materijala za 6 postupaka? Jeste li radili ICSI svih 6 puta? Teško je bilo šta reći, svaka osoba drugačije prihvata probleme. Moj dragi je bio par dana u nekoj vrsti depresije, bio je jako tužan, i bacao je komentare, tipa: da je samo za baciti, da mi nije potreban,itd. Počeo se oporavljati otkako se vratio na posao, valjda ga to zaokupira. Ni on ne pria o drugim opcijama, voljan je probati još s nekim preparatima, ne bi li se nešto pronašlo. Moraš biti jaka i jasno mu staviti do znanja da ti je on najbitniji i da si uz njega, bez obzira na problem. Znam da je teško, meni nekad dođe da mu svašta kažem: jer u toj svojoj boli, čini mi se da nekad zaborave na našu, pa ih u nekim momentima možda i treba podsjetiti na to.Jeste li pokušali raditi postupak na drugom mjestu nekad promjena godi?

----------


## aboni76

Mrvice mislim da uglavnom oni to teže prihvataju od nas žena...Kada smo mm i ja počei raditi na bebi, a trudnoće nije bilo, ja sam bila ubjeđena da je do mene, jer imam brak iza sebe, u kojem nisam mogla imati djece iz nepoznatog razloga, mm je to znao, otvoreno razgovarali, rekli jedno drugom, ok, ako ne bude moglo, idemo na vto, ako ne može ni to, usvojit ćemo dijete...Kada smo saznali da je azoo u pitanju on se totalno izgubio...Ti kažeš da je iza vas 6 postupaka, znači kod vas ipak ima spermića? Mislim da je kod azoo to veliki uspjeh i da ne trebate odustajati, jednom će uspjeti, mora  :Love:

----------


## mrvica7

Prva tri smo odradili u Ljubljani gdje je napravljena biopsija a ostala tri u Cita gdje je radjena punkcija testisa i svaki put su ih, hvala Bogu, nasli dovoljno...ma najteze mi je sto uvijek poslije neuspjeha slijede njegovi ispadi koji ga drze po desetak dana...sad sam rekla da godinu dana ne idem u postupak jer ne mogu vise sve to izdrzati...treba mi odmor od svega...neuspjesan postupak prebrodim i glavu gore, ali ova njegova stanja mi teze padnu od neuspjeha...

----------


## aboni76

Sos draga kako si ti, dugo te nama  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Aboni, ponovo sam s vama. Ovih par dana je bilo zaista teško, mislila sam da neću sve to izdržati. Bojim se i pomisliti šta bi mi se još moglo desiti. Sreća u nesreći je što mi je na poslu strahovita gužva, pa radim od jutra do večeri, bar mi to zaokupira misli po danu, a kad dođem kući, samo padnem u krevet. Kako si ti? Je li se muž oporavio?

----------


## vatra86

*florjan,u dobru i zlu* hvala na odgovorima, mislim da cu ja ipak predloziti da idemo na punkciju ako bude potrebna prije biopsije, a mozda se i sgram popravio..  :fige:  vidjet cemo drugi cetvrtak
*aboni* i mm je tako reagirao kad je doznao za azoo, sad je ok, cak na poslu ima par njih koji isto idu na vto pa se i s njima pospika o tome..nije mu bed vise o tome pricat, cak sam ga pital da li bi mu bio bed da moramo ici na donaciju, rekao je da nije o tome razmisljao ali da moramo isli bismo...eto
*mrvice* tesko je to, znamo svi.. i to sta kaze sos da se svatko drugacije nosi s problemom.. vi ste ipak dugo u tome i njemu vjerojatno pada i samopouzdanje i vjera u sebe... mozda da idete kod nekog psihologa... bilo bi zalosno da vam brak propadne zbog toga, iako ima takvih slucaja..bas mi je zao sto se na takav nacin nosi s time. a ko zna kakav ce mm biti ako nam se dogodi isti scenarij.. saljem ti veliki hug!
ostalim curama veeeeelika pusa, a i muskima  :Cool:

----------


## aboni76

Znam da ti je teško, ali makar pokušaj da ne misliš šta bi se loše moglo desiti...Valjda je sada red da se počne nešto lijepo dešavati...Muž je ok, radi, ja se trudim biti ok, tata mi ima karcinom, to me je jako pogodilo, ali kao što tebi rekoh da pokušaš i ja pokušavam misliti da neće biti ono najgore...Mislim da smo svi mi jači nego što mislimo da jesmo, pa sve u životu nekako preživimo...Veliki pozdrav i pozdravi muža puno...Jel on dobro?

----------


## aboni76

Vatra jeste li vi radili hormone?

----------


## sos15

Joj, draga, baš mi je žao. Nadam se da će ti se tata oporaviti. MM je sad dobro, nema više bolova, samo mu smetaju konci koji su počeli izlaziti. Rana je prilično zarasla.

----------


## aboni76

Nadam se i ja, moram pozitivno razmišljati  :Love: ...

----------


## florjan

> Da u biti, tek nakon punkcije se može sa sigurnošću reći jeli opstruktivna ili ne. Ako je fruktoza u ejakulatu u ref. vrijednostima, to upućuje da su kanalići ok, tako je nama rečeno...Florjan vidim dda ti imaš neop. azoo, kakva je kodd tebe fruktoza?


u dobru i zlu, gdje se vidi fruktoza, vjerojatno na spermiogramu, baš gledam nalaze (rađeni u Petrovoj) ali nema fruktoze ima pH, viskozitet, aglutinacija, round cells, bijela krvna zrnca. Zar se fruktoza mora ekstra tražiti ili što ?!?

----------


## bubekica

malo upadam na temu...
mm ima jako malen volumen ejakulata (0,3mL) i ucinjena je analiza u smislu pH, viskoziteta, aglutinacije, leukocita i sl., ali pise na nalazu da zbog malog volumena nije moguce napraviti biokemijsku analizu, koja podrazumijeva npr. fruktozu i cink. a mozda neki labosi jednostavno to ne rade u sklopu spermiograma.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> u dobru i zlu, gdje se vidi fruktoza, vjerojatno na spermiogramu, baš gledam nalaze (rađeni u Petrovoj) ali nema fruktoze ima pH, viskozitet, aglutinacija, round cells, bijela krvna zrnca. Zar se fruktoza mora ekstra tražiti ili što ?!?


Florjan mi smo prva dva sg radili u Osijeku u KBO, a treći na VV, nismo to ekstra tražili, ja sam mislila da se to podrazumjeva..
Na nalazima iz OS je volumen,pH, likvefakcija, leukociti, cink, fruktoza, citrati, (ovo ostalo vezano za spermatozoide nepišem, pošto su crtice)
A na ovom odd VV je volumen, pH, likvefakcija, leukociti, piše stanice spermatogeneze - 0, nativno nisu nađeni spermiji, u centrifugatu nisu nađeni spermiji (to neznam jel su u Osijeku radili), ondda oni svi izoenzimi, onog koji nam je bitan nema uopće, odnosno nemjerljiv je, tako piše, i ima fruktoza, lim.kiselina, cink, i neki ACP neznam šta je to...

Možda da odeš na VV napraviti sg?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*aboni* žao mi je za tatu..drži se  :Love: 
*sos* ddrago mi je da si bolje..
*mrvice* dobroddošla..neznam šta bih ti rekla za muža, budi uz njega, pokušajte što više razgovarati, možda da mu malo po malo približiš temu usvajanja ili donacije..a šta znaš možda vam idući put bude i dobitni, ipak imate spermija...vjerujem da će to sve biti dobro, oni su puno labilniji od nas žena...
Ja imam sreće što je mm dosta jak što se tiče toga, barem za sad i opcija posvajanja mu je jako bliska, kao i meni  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## florjan

u dobru i zlu hvala, nisam čuo ovo za fruktozu, vidjet ću pa možda odem i na VV, kako je tamo sa SG, vjerjatno se treba naručiti i za koliko je nalaz gotov?
LP

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nema na čemu..Joj neznam, mm je išao kod androloga, na to je čekao 3mj i rekli su mu da apstinira 5 dana prije, tako da smo mi znali da će raditi sg, sad se nemogu sjetiti jel smo i uputnicu za sg morali imati, al uglavnom, poslije pregleda kod androloga odmah je radio sg, nalaz je stigao za nekih 25 dana..

----------


## bubekica

mi smo u jednom navrati radili samo sgram na vv, treba uputnica, mislim da se ne narucuje, ali ako zelis najbolje provjeri sve informacije na 2353904. treba imati na umu da su oni od iduceg tjedna na godisnjem do 7.1., pa mozda ne bi bilo zgorega da nazoves danas (najbolje izmedju 13 i 14) pa vidis kakva je situacija. sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Florjan, na VV ti se podrazumijeva da ce medju ostalim traziti cink, fruktozu i to vec pri prvom pregledu/sp. Moj je dojam da su dosta detaljni po tom pitanju, apsolutno sve sto mogu traziti  oni ce napraviti odmah, barem je nas slucaj bio takav.

----------


## florjan

Još jednom hvala na informacijama
LP!

----------


## vatra86

> Vatra jeste li vi radili hormone?


vadili smo hormone, briseve uretre, ejakulat bakterioloski i sve super!

----------


## aboni76

Vatra to je odlično što su mu hormoni u redu...Je li koristi nešto od preparata za poboljšanje spermograma...Ja sam mm odmah kupila da pije cink, a dr. u Bahceciju mi je rakao da nabavmo ArginMax i to smo naručivali iz Amerike...Kod nas se naknadno ispostavilo da je genetika u pitanju, tako da to nije moglo puno da pomogne...

----------


## vatra86

*aboni* pije cink, vitamin c, i maticnu mlijec...pa cemo vidjeti u cetvrtak  :scared:  nadam se da je pomoglo

----------


## aboni76

> *aboni* pije cink, vitamin c, i maticnu mlijec...pa cemo vidjeti u cetvrtak  nadam se da je pomoglo


Sretno i javi novosti  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Svima koji danas proslavljaju sretan Božić!

Zna li iko šta nam je sa new girl? Ne javlja se, a transfer je već trebao proći.

----------


## tanjica123

evo mene nije me bilo neko vreme,Srecan Bozic svima koji slave danas...
imam pitanje za devojke ciji su mm  bili na Micro....Imaju li vasi muzici jos uvek bolove,pri hodanju i naglim pokretima slabijeg itenziteta...

----------


## sos15

Tanjice, kako ste mi? MM i dalje ima bolove povremeno, kad se penje stepenicama ili učini nagao pokret. Takođe, na dodir ga još boli pomalo. Ni konci nisu svi otpali. Kako je tm?

----------


## aboni76

Čestit Božić svima koji slave!

Evo ja sam pitala mm, on kaže da njega ništa ne boli...Kako ste vi cure?

----------


## sos15

Aboni, kako si? Evo ja sam na forumu, danas mi je baš bio težak dan, umjesto da slavimo ja sam bila tužna, danas bi vadila betu ili bar radila testić da je sve bilo u redu. Na to sve, došle su mi moje tri kumice pa sam bila okružena bebama, a srce se kidalo.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos, znam da ti je teško, svima je teško koji se bore sa neplodnošću, a pogotovo vama koji ste nažalost preživjeli ovaj neuspjeh i ostali bez nade  :Crying or Very sad: ...Nadam se da će se ipak pojaviti neka mogućnost da imate svoje dijete i da će ova patnja i bol napokon nestati....Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 

Ja se trudim biti dobro, pokušavam optimistično razmišljati, pa ćemo vidjeti šta će biti....

----------


## sos15

Aboni, i pored drugih problema sa kojima se susrećete, vi morate i imate razloga biti optimistični. Svu svoju energiju trebate usmjeriti u pozitivne misli oko postupka koji planirate.

----------


## aboni76

Znam draga Sos, to i pokušavamo...

----------


## cicsa80

Pozdrav devojke!
Tanjice, mog nista ne boli ali konci jos nisu poceli da ispadaju, ni jedan jedini a ja ga svaki dan zagledam pa sam mu se malo popela na glavu. 
Mi smo oboje malo bolje. On zeli da ide kod onih baba, da pije cajeve a ja bas i ne verujem u to. Medjutim, svuda cu ga pratiti i gde god bude pozeleo da ide-idem sa njim, znam da ce ga to smiriti i da ce moci da kaze da je probao bukvalno sve.
Sos dusice, drzi se! Moras biti jaka jer tek treba da nunas svoju decu. Znas i sama da za sve postoji resenje samo sto to nije uvek onako kako bi smo mi zeleli. Sam Bog zna zasto nam je put takav. Da sam nasla drugog muskarca za svog saputnika mozda nikad ne bih bila ispunjena ovolikom ljubavlju a bas ona mi daje snage. Nekako smo jos bliskiji i povezaniji posle Sarajeva i znam da ce to da traje i da raste.
Aboni,drzim palceve za vase dalje uspesne korake.

----------


## vatra86

Mi danas idemo na 2. Sgram... Pusa svima!

----------


## sos15

Vatra,

sretno i javi se sa dobrim vjestima!!!!! :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## aboni76

Cisca, hvala puno  :Love: 

Vatra sretno i javi nam se obavezno  :fige: 

Pozdrav svima  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

pa vama se obavezno moram javiti...stalno mislim na vas..eto mi bili na 2.sgramu i nalaz je oligoasthenospermija.. imamo 4 mil. spermija...jos smo uvijek u soku i pod dojmom, a i oni djelatnici tamo su se sokirali... ali smo jako sretni... i u 2. mj idemo na inseminaciju...
hvala vam na figama...
i ja cu vama drzati za sta god bude trebalo, divne ste!!!
saljem vam veeeeeeliki hug!! pusa

----------


## Rominka

Vatra, bravo na nalazu!!! Sad cemo te pratiti i drzati fige  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Vatra,

To su super vijesti! Moram poskočiti zbog tebe i tm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moram ti priznati da sam juče pomislila ako ni vama ne bude dobar nalaz ja više ni kome neću držati fige. Počela sam se bojati da donose nesreću. HB da se pokazalo drugačije.
Šta misliš da ipak negdje zamrznete spermu? Za svaki slučaj? Napiši mi tačno koje ste doze pili i kojih dodatak, dala bi ja to mm , kontam ne može odmoći.

----------


## tuzna

sta je cure sa onim sperm hope? ima li tu nekih novosti? 
vatra,cestitam i ja.s ovim s-gramom je sve ziva lutrija.....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Vatra čestitam  :Very Happy:  , slažem se s sos, da zamrznete za svaki slučaj..
mm je isto pio svašta od tih pripravaka, vitamina, mat.mliječ..al sg nije ništa pokazao...stvarno ispada da su šanse da se pojave spermiji jednake onima da dobijemo na lotu  :Smile: , zato vatra i tm čestitam dobili ste!!!

----------


## aboni76

Vatra bravoo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Ja se isto slažem sa Sos i U dobro i zlu, gledajte da zamrznete, za svaki slučaj, da ste mirni... :Smile:

----------


## New Girl

Pozdrav cure, evo da se i ja malo javim... vatra čestitam, wow 4 mil., nek je sa srećom  :Smile:  !
Evo ukratko da napišem kako je prošao naš postupak...punkcija bila ok, nakon 3 odrađene "na živo", napokon jedna bez boli,probudila se u sobi kad je sve bilo gotovo, divota, dobila sam 9 stanica, 7 zrelih. Za oplodnju su odmrzli i upotrijebili 2 "bočice" spermija i dobili smo 6 embrija, dva su mi vratili, dva zamrzli, a dva su ostavili da vide hoće li se nastaviti razvijati, ali nisu. Beta je 31.12., ne nadam se previše, svi simptomi t su izostali, a i dr nam je rekao da su 20% šanse manje jer su spermiji dobiveni iz MT, a ne iz ejakulata  :Sad: , ali eto što bude... Tek sad vidim da su nam šanse u prijašnjim postupcima s punkcijom bile nikakve, čisto gubljenje vremena,živaca,suza,para.....
Draga sos  :Kiss: , hvala što si me se sjetila, što god odlučila dalje želim ti puno sreće i svima puno,puno sreće!
Aboni planirate li vi uskoro postupak?

----------


## sos15

New girl,

drago mi je što si se javila i što je sve ok. Polako, ne zamaraj se simptomima, znaš i sama da to ništa ne znači. Brzo će proći ova tri dana i onda ćeš nam javiti najljepše vijesti.  :Yes:

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje, bas mi je drago da sam vas barem malo oraspolozila.mi smo jucer na klinici svi bili sokirani i svi su bili sretni zbog nas.predivni ljudi! Sto se tice zamrzavanja,toga u hrvatskoj nema,ali se nadamo da nece biti ni potrebno.. Hvala vam od srca na svemu,javljat cu vam se jos moram obaviti hsg i onda u veljaci aih.
New girl drzim ti  :fige:  i ~~~~~~~~~ da razveselis ovu temu zadnji dan u godini
Cure veliku vam pusu saljem!!

----------


## aboni76

New girl sretno, nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati lijepim vijestima i da ćemo napokon imati azoo trudnicu  :fige: ...Ja sam planirala u Januaru otići kod njih pa da vidim prvo šta treba od nalaza da izvadim pošto ništa nemam...Ja sam imala jednu ludu ideju, sada kada sam pročitala da su vama iskoristili dvije bočice, vidim da to vjerovatno nema smisla jer mi imamo samo jednu, a ideja je bila da pitam doktora da mi radi stimulaciju i punkciju, zaledi jajne ćelije, pa opet stimulaciju i punkciju kako bih imala što više jajnih ćelija u slučaju da u tom odleđenom materijalu bude više spermija...Vidjet ću još šta će mi reći, a postupak ću vjerovatno raditi na ljeto,baš me je strah, ovako imamo neku nadu, strah me je neuspjeha, pa je i to, jedan od razloga što nećemo ranije...Iskreno se nadam da će me tvoj rezultat ohrabriti  :Wink:

----------


## New Girl

Hvala vam, da bilo bi lijepo tako zaključit ovu godinu, ali nekako mislim da će ovo mjesto ostat još neko vrijeme otvoreno, ali nadam se ne zadugo, zato aboni požuri  :Wink: . Ja sam ih isto pitala za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica ali kažu da njih ne zamrzavaju, jer kao veće su šanse da odmrzavanje prežive embriji nego j.s., ali ne brini pa dobit ćeš ih dosta jednom stimulacijom.

----------


## sos15

New girl,

Sretno danas i uljepšaj nam poslednji dan ove godine lijepim vjestima :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## aboni76

> New girl,
> 
> Sretno danas i uljepšaj nam poslednji dan ove godine lijepim vjestima


Debelo potpisujem  :Smile: 

New girl nadam se da ćeš ti danas dobiti najljepši novogodišnji poklon  :fige:

----------


## New Girl

Ajoj, ja dolazim sa lošim vijestima, nismo uspjeli, beta je 0, ne znam što bi rekla, valjda nije još došlo naše vrijeme...Javila sam doktoru, vidjet ću što on kaže,što ćemo dalje.
Želim vam svima sve najbolje u novoj godini i da nam se svima ostvari najveća želja!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

A joj! Nemam pametnih riječi u ovom momentu, samo ću ti poslati  :Love:  :Love: .
 Nadam se da će sledeća godina biti dobitna, imate smrzlića ako se dobro sjećam.
Svima želim da 2013. bude naša godina i da nam se ostvare snovi na koji god način.

----------


## aboni76

New girl  :Sad:  :Love: ..Nadam se da će slijedeća godina biti naša  :fige: ..

Pozdrav svima i da se ovakva godina nikad ne ponovi, da svaka naredna bude ispunjena samo srećom i radošću  :Smile: ...Ljubim vas sve  :Shy kiss:

----------


## bubekica

veliki potpis na *sos15* i hug  :Love:  za *New girl*....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

New girl  :Love:  neznam šta bih ti rekla..
Također želim da nam svima iduća godina bude sretnija i svima zdravlja, ljubavi i mira!!!

----------


## vatra86

*NewGirl* saljem veeeliki  :Love: 
ali zato cure moje zelim vam da  2013 donese puuno zdravlja i naravno da sve na neki naci dodjete do svog cilja!!
puno vas volim i mislim na vas!!!

----------


## edina

I ja oval mjesec idem na ivf prosle dvije neuspijesni iui. nadam se da ce ivf biti pozitav

----------


## Rominka

Jezek pocinje s radom  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Molim Vas kakvu biopsiju radi dr. Jezek?

----------


## sos15

Edina,

sretno, nadam se da će ovaj postupak biti dobitni.

----------


## florjan

Rominka točno, dobio sam poziv sa Rebra
Luli dr. Ježek analizira tkivo u suradnji sa Rebrom gdje rade TESE

----------


## Luli

Dobili smo i mi poziv zato pitam.Ne znam ni sama da li da probamo sa Tese ili da cekamo kad ce ponovno doci dr.Emre.Znate li vi sta?

----------


## vatra86

Edina-sretno!
Rominka- sta ce i zamrzavati? Na srecu nam ne treba,ali sam sa vama u mislima pa me sve to interesira...
Pusa svima!!

----------


## DanijelSB

Pozdrav Polo , da li bi mogao napisati informacije kod kojih doktora (posebno endiokrinologa) je taj dečko išao , i da li si počeo s provođenjem njegovih savjeta . Veliki Pozdrav . p.s. ako bi mi mogao poslati email adresu privatnom porukom bio bih ti zahvalan . !

----------


## angel-vk

Pozdrav cure, evo još jedne tužne žene u ovim vodama. Tri puta radili spermiogram i sva tri puta azoo. Ostali nalazi svi uredni, od hormona do kromosoma. Svekrva kaže da nikad nikakvu bolest nije prebolio kao dijete. Kod mene je sve uredu. Molila bih vas da me uputite kako dalje !? Hvala vam

----------


## Polo

Nije mi napisao. sve sam stavio što mi je napisao u post. Nečega se držim, a nečega baš i ne. Nisam bio dugo na spermiogramu, pa se nadam da će neš pokazati, a ako ne, borit se dalje  :Smile:  - mail mi je - eki1977@yahoo.com, već sam ga u par postova napisao. Veliki pozdrav!!!

----------


## angel-vk

Pozdrav od još jedne tužne žene u ovim vodama. Molila bih vas sve da mi pomognete i olakšate ovu tugu i bol. Tri puta je suprug radio spermiogram i sva tri puta nažalost azoo. Bili kod urologa, hormoni, kromosomi sve uredu i urolog jednostavno nezna zašto je nalaz takav. Ništa u djetinjstvu nije prebolio,testisi ok. Šta nam je činiti dalje,kome se obratiti? Hvala vam

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Angel dobrodošla  :Love: , vidim da ste iz vk, mi smo iz okolice vk, gdje ste išli kod urologa? Jel ste bili kod androloga? Sljedeći korak vam je da tvoj muž uradi kariotip, ako nije već radio.. možete napraviti ounkciju testisa, ili možda još bolje biopsiju odmah.. Nažalost većina nikad ni ne sazna uzrok.. Ja ti preporučujem Vuk Vrhovac jer smo mi tamo i zadovoljni smo..samo što sve sporo ide, mi već godinu dana hodočastimo u Zg, još nismo saznali uzrok, trenutno čekamo nalaz kariotipa pa ponovno kod androloga na VV.. 

Cure ako netko zna broj od Rebra na koji bi mogla nazvati da vidim što je s nalazom bila bih jako zahvalna...

----------


## bubekica

*u dobru i zlu* probaj na 2376-310 (12-14h)

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala bubekica  :Smile: , sad sam im poslala mail, pa ću probati i nazvati kasnije, ako mi ništa ne odgovore..

----------


## bubekica

ja sam ih zvala za nalaz mikrodelecija pa su mi rekli da je gotov i poslali mi na mail kroz par minuta. uvijek treba probati. drzim fige!

----------


## angel-vk

U dobru i zlu hvala na dobrodošlici. U Osijeku smo bili kod urologa i bili smo kod androloga. Kariotip smo radili. Sve je uredu kod njega osim eto onog najvažnijeg - spermiograma. Kod koga da se naručimo na VV ako nije problem,jer stvarno neznam kako dalje.?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> U dobru i zlu hvala na dobrodošlici. U Osijeku smo bili kod urologa i bili smo kod androloga. Kariotip smo radili. Sve je uredu kod njega osim eto onog najvažnijeg - spermiograma. Kod koga da se naručimo na VV ako nije problem,jer stvarno neznam kako dalje.?


Ja sam zvala broj s prve stranice na temi Potpomognuta na Vuk Vrhovcu, tamo imaš brojeve za naručivanje od dr. Alebić i dr. Pavan-Jukić, oni su ginekolozi. Ja kad sam prvi put zvala, rekli su mi da prvo moram ja na pregled, a onda će dr reći šta dalje. Bez obzira što je problem u mm. Onda me slala da napravim briseve i naručim mm kod androloga. Ja poslije više nisam išla, rekla je da kad nađu kod mm materijal za postupak, odmah idemo. Muž je čekao 3mj na pregled kod androloga(dr. Peroš), on ga salo odmah da napravi spermiogr
am jer oni ne priznaju iz druge bolnice. Ja ti preporučujem da ga odmah naručiš kod androloga kad budeš sebe naručivala.
 Sad sam s brda s dola, al tu sam za sve što te zanima,kad prikupiš dovoljno postova možeš mi poslati pp.  :Wink: 
I da, zaboravila sam reći ja sam kod doktorice Pavan, meni je ok, bila sam jednom i kod Alebića i on je super, tako da kod koga god budeš ne sekiraj se! :Wink:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Zvala za kariotip, analiza još nije gotova!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  nemogu vjerovati koliko im treba

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Angel zaboravila sam ti reći, pročitaj cijelu ovu temi, saznat ćeš sve što trebaš znati o azoospermiji. Postoje načini da se nađu spermiji, punkcija testisa, biopsija..nije još gotovo...držite se! :Love:

----------


## vatra86

*angel-vk* necu ti reci dobrodosla, nego sto prije otisla s ove teme... saljem ti  :Love:  znam da je tesko  ali svi smo mi tu jedni zbog drugih.... sretno!!

----------


## argrh

> Rominka, ne bih se složio s tobom iz razloga što je jedan dečko imao azoo pet godina (nick mu je "argrh") i dobio je toliki broj spermija da može imati dijete normalnim putem.


Pozdrav, kako sam ovo procitao, moram staviti naglasak na to da nigdje nikada i niti u bilo kojem obliku nisam naveo da imam toliki broj spermija da mogu imati dijete prirodnim putem. Jedina cinjenica je slijedeca: Nakon nekoliko spermiograma koji su svi bili apsolutna 0 (mislim da ih je bilo 4-5), nakon svih pregleda i terapije koju sam prosao, doslo je do toga da spermiogram varira od 50-5.0mil/mil spermija (nativno) pokretljivosti od 30% osrednja, do 60% jača., što sa medicinskog gledista nikako nije dovoljno da dijete mozes imati prirodnim putem. Spermiogram vise neradim, nekontroliram vec cca 1,5 godinu, a u tih 1, 5 godine smo isli na 3 pokusaja MPO i sva tri puta je doslo do oplodnje (znaci, spermija ima), svaki put je bio transfer od po 3 embrija, ali nazalost, beta je 0. Slijedece na cega sam se bazirao je pitanje biologa i postupka MPO i embrija a glasi:

Ako postoji uopće neka statistika u segmentu MPO, koliko je, nazovimo tako, poželjno da se embrij u tom nekom vremenskom roku (48-96 sata) do transfera podijeli na određeni broj blastocista (stadij), tj., kakve one "trebaju" tada biti da bi šansa za trudnoću bila izglednija?
Naime, ako je uspjeh veći kod prijenosa blastociste zašto to nije uvijek pravilo?! Ako se zna da određeni postotak embrija ostane u stadiju 4-8 stanica i ne razvija se dalje, da li to znači da je postupak unaprijed osuđen na neuspjeh samo mi to neznamo jer nismo čekali da vidimo hoće li doći do daljnje diobe, tj. blastociste ?!
Ja osobno mislim da to ovisi o mnogočemu. Prvo, o kvaliteti samog laboratorija u kojem se odvija oplodnja i rast embrija. O kvaliteti medija za uzgoj embrija. O samoj kvaliteti embrija (brzina diobe, izgled podijeljenih stanica, fragmentacija). O broju embrija (ako ih je 20, veće su šanse da će ih nekoliko uspješno doseći stadij blastociste).ali………..
ako čekamo i pratimo njezin razvoj možemo li prije transfera vidjeti da li postoji rizik da iako je jajna stanica oplođena ona neće doći u fazu blastociste koja ima veću šansu implantacije. Da li bi na taj način par bi bio upoznat s time da su se stanice prestale dijeliti? p.s: (da pokusam samoinicijativno terapiju ponoviti)

Odgovor na moje pitanje je bio slideći,pouzdan,bez okolišanja,iz struke,od "poznanika":

"Blastocista ?  Precijenjeno. Sam Mardesic mi je rekao da je morula dovoljna. Da li se dijeli ili ne
oni ne znajiu dok ne prodju 48-72 h jer su u inkubatoru bez O2 u anaerobnim (CO2) uvjetima. Ne mozes
znati unaprijed da li ce se oploditi ili podijeliti. U praksi se samo 1/3-1/2 oocita oplodii dođe
do nekakvog 8-16 st. nivoa- znaci od 3: ev.1
Zato se ide na veci broj j.s. i veci broj pokusaja. Cista matematika /statistika.
Ti shvati da si pojedinac i da si na terapiju odreagirao vrlo dobro i da , pokusaj ponoviti terapiju. I to va banque, uoči idućeg postupka.Ionako si samo na njega dobro
odreagirao,a na njega u praksi odreagira svega 1/3. xxxxx je otisao, novog kolegu je zapala andrologija. BTW on je internist kao i moja
zena, kod nas u HR nema andrologije kao subspecijalizacije , tako da se ljudi bave tim zato sto
moraju , a bez posebne edukacije.
Profertil ?  Koliko se sjećam on je bio jeftiniji od predlozenih a oni su ionako koktel
suplemenata.....ne odmazu a mogu pomoci."

toliko, cisto da se nesmatra da sam "rijesen" pacijent i da sam "ozdravio", samo iznosim cinjenicu koja je rekla da iz apsolutne 0 spermiograma, dosao/sli smo da bez poteskoca mozemo i idemo u postupke MPO...
Lijep pozdrav...

----------


## Luli

Pozdrav svima,nisam se dosad javljao,vec mi je zena odnedavno na forumu,pa evo mene nesto zanima.A vidim argrh da si upuceniji od mene,pa  me zanima tvoje misljenje,jer meni dosad nisu nikakvu terapiju dali,a istina i nisam napravio pola tih pretraga sta si ti naveo,jer smo relativno novi u ovom problemu.kod mene je fsh-27,lh-5,testosteron-17,a slobodni testosteron -27.tako da osim sto mi je fsh visok,jedino mi je jos malo nizak slobodni testosteron,pa ne znam koliko je on bitan za cilu stvar,i kakvo je tvoje misljenje.unaprid zahvalni.

----------


## angel-vk

Joj cure hvala vam puno na svemu. Sutra ujutro odmah zovem da se naručimo i idemo u nove pobjede. I još samo nešto, dali je moguće da nalaz bude loš ako uzorak nije kvalitetno obrađen? Pitam zato što je muž radio 3 puta spermiogram od toga 1 u Osijeku, 2 u Splitu i 3 ponovno u Osijeku. 1 i 3 su bili azoo a 2 oligo . To sam tek sinoć primjetila, pa sam sad dosta zbunjena zbog toga.

----------


## aboni76

Angel, možda griješim, ali ako vam je na 2 spermograma oligo, to po meni nije azoo i vi imate jako dobru šansu da pokušate sa vto. Znam da su nama na početku rekli da treba uraditi najmanje 3 spermograma, i da je azoo samo ako na svima budu nule. Hvala bogu, to kod vas nije slučaj, može biti da uzorak nije kvalitetno obrađen, ali i ne mora to biti razlog, jer spermogram varira, pročitaj malo starije postove, i kod vatre86, je bila azoo pa kasnije oligo.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Joj cure hvala vam puno na svemu. Sutra ujutro odmah zovem da se naručimo i idemo u nove pobjede. I još samo nešto, dali je moguće da nalaz bude loš ako uzorak nije kvalitetno obrađen? Pitam zato što je muž radio 3 puta spermiogram od toga 1 u Osijeku, 2 u Splitu i 3 ponovno u Osijeku. 1 i 3 su bili azoo a *2 oligo* . To sam tek sinoć primjetila, pa sam sad dosta zbunjena zbog toga.


Pretpostavljam da je ovo 2. spermiogram a ne dva komada.. neznam, ja bih na tvom mjestu muža šopala vitaminima, orašastim polodovima.. jel piše koliko ima spermatozoida na tom nalazu? A i dr. Alebić nije bio baš oduševljen kad je vidio da je mm radio sg u Os, tako da možda stvarno tamo nije kvaliteta isto kao kod njih. Ali eto nama je i na VV bila azoospermija, ni nativno ni u centrifugatu nije bilo spermija. Moram samo napomenuti da nam je na 2. sg u Os pronađen jedan nepravilni nepokretni, pretpostavljam u centrifugatu, ali ne piše.

----------


## Monet

Drage forumašice,
prvi put se javljam i naravno imam molbu za pomoć. unaprijed isprika ako je netko već odgovorio na slično pitanje jer nisam stigla sve pregledati. Muž mi ima azoo, i to onaj najgori oblik genetski, mikrodelecije Y kromosoma. e sad, kažu da mikrodelecije tipa AZFa i AZF b nemaju nikakvu šansu za oplodnju, dok AZFc ima. mm ima kombinaciju b i c pa sad ti znaj. Uopće nam ne preporučaju biopsiju jer kao šanse su 1%. mi svakako idemo i to učiniti, ali moje pitanje je da li se neka od vas susrela sa sličnim problemom i da li je itko čuo da neke alternativne metode možda mogu pomoći (homeopatija, akupunktura bilo što - sve ćemo probati). p.s. svjesna sam da nije baš razumno pitanje obzirom na dijagnozu, ali utopljenik se i za slamku drži.. hvala beskrajno na svakom savjetu.

----------


## tuzna

monet,genetika je genetika,koliko ja znam,nakon godina borbe, tu se nista ne moze uciniti.
medjutim, i ja bih probala na vasem mjestu sa bioopsijom,tacnije svakako bih radila microtese.
kad vec odlucis da dajes sve od sebe, da hoces da te ne pece savjest-onda idi na ono sto je trenutno najbolje.
slusaj moje iskustvo: hormoni mm ok, davali velike sanse,kao ajde punkcija,pa biopsija-nista.

nakon mnogih godina, ja ne mogu nastaviti dalje(sta god to znacilo:bilo da digenm ruke od svega,bilo da posvajam dijete) dok ne probam i microtese ,jer mi savjest inace nikad nece biti mirna.

sad,iz ove perspektive, pitam se zasto nisam isla prije 5 godina u istanbul ili belgiju,sve se nadala necemu drugom:trosila i vrijeme i novce.
da sam odmah s tim isla,sad bih bar znala sta mi je ciniti dalje,jer vrijeme neumoljivo tece.
 :Kiss:  sretno

----------


## Monet

hvala ti _tuzna_ na odgovoru, sigurno ćemo ići na microtese. mogu reći da smo imali dosta sreće da nas je urolog relativno brzo poslao na inhibin b i test mikrodelecije. tko bi inače ikada predvidio takav scenario, isto svi ostali nalazi bili uredu. 
odlučili smo dati sve od sebe, pokušavamo 2 godine pa još jednu dvije preživjet ćemo  :Smile:  Dobro si rekla, u suprotnom mi savjest neće dati mira. a ako ne ide onda razmatrati druge opcije. Držim ti fige za što skoriji uspjeh, a ja javim iskustva ako budu korisna.  :Bye:

----------


## aboni76

Monet, ja se u potpunosti slažem sa Tuznom sve što je napisala. Što se tiče klasične biopsije, mi je nismo htjeli raditi, jer ona oštećuje trajno tkivo testisa, a opet nije konačna dijagnoza. Ja ću ti prenijeti iskustvo mm i mene, kod mm je genetika u pitanju, Klineferterov sindrom, miktodelacije su bile u redu, rađena MT i nađena je jedna bočica materijala koji je zaleđen, uskoro bih trebala u postupak. Ne bih da ti dajem lažnu nadu, jer je i kod muža od Anaitomi KS, a nisu ništa našli, tako da pravila nema, ali mislim da treba pokušati sve što se može, nikad se ne zna...

----------


## Luli

Koje bi klinike preporucili za micro tese?

----------


## sos15

Lulu,

Micro tese se radi u Sarajevu (Bahceci) i u Gentu, ali je u Gentu mnogo skuplje. I pored neuspjeha u Sarajevu, ja bih opet njih izabrala za micro tese.

----------


## magalena5

Cure moje drage jel mi mozda netko moze preporucit nekog urologa u zg-u za muza koji bi mozda propisao neku terapiju iako su hormoni u granicama normale?oni to smatraju ok iako mu je LH mrvicu iznad granice a FSH ok...mi bi probali to prije biopsije

----------


## maku

Samo da javim trenutno stanje.. Nakon pregleda urologa na Sv. Duhu, otišli po drugo mišljenje kod urologa u privatnu kliniku koji je napravio i ultrazvuk testisa. Obojica se slažu da treba raditi biopsiju. Naručeni smo na Sv. Duhu krajem 2. mjeseca kod dr. Baumana. Do tada ja moram napraviti briseve, papu i podići uputnicu. Koje pretrage još možemo napraviti privatno, prije pregleda kako bi došli sa što više nalaza? Već ste mi svjetovali inhibin b, što još? Ako ima tko iskustva sa Sv. Duha, molim vas podijelite s nama...

----------


## tina_julija

drage, nakon 4 duga mjeseca čekanja na termin kod dr.peroša, imamo dijagnozu azoo hypo, odradili sve nalaze, našli mu hidrokelu za koju je dr rekao da treba otići kod urologa, no za to što nema spermija u ejakulatu nema pomoći? nikakvu terapiju nije dobio ništa, to je to... zivi s time cijeli zivot?!

----------


## vatra86

*tina_julija* zao mi je da imate takvu dijagnozu, nadam se da ce se ipak nesto uspijeti rijesiti da se barem malo nadje plivaca...mozda vam urolog preporuci punkciju... cure na ovoj temi znaju vise pa ce ti vjerojatno odgovoriti... ali htjela sam ti reci da mm nije imao ni jedan spermij u ejakulatu, pa nakon 3 mj nalaz 3.9 miliona.... ne predajte se!!! budite uporni i hrabri kao ove divne zene na ovoj temi i ne mogu im se prestati diviti.. pozz...

----------


## tina_julija

radio je punkciju i nađeno je dosta spermatogeneze i spermija, no sam taj čin da nema lijeka tome da ga nije poslao na neke dodatne pretrage, razljutilo me.. krenut ćemo uskoro na prvi postupak, ali da je tako brzo odustao od njega nije mi bas jasno, ili sam u krivu?

----------


## sos15

Tina_julija,

ne bih da budem bezobrazna, ali budi sretna što ste punkcijom našli plivače i zamrzni to da imate čime na vto. Pitanje azoospermije je prilično neistraženo i doktori ti ni ne znaju šta savjetovati. Možda bi terapija u slučaju dobrih hormona samo pogoršala situaciju. MM je prije terapije imao visok fsh, a nakon terapije pao ispod referentnih vrijednosti. Ni jedno nije dalo rezultata. Možeš pokušati sa prirodnim dodacima, vitaminima, ali to ti većina doktora neće preporučiti.

----------


## tina_julija

Stvarno imamo srecu u nesreci, i presretni smo sto imamo spermice, i ni ja ne zelim ispast bezobrazna prema ostalima, koliko sam se "obrazovala" na forumima i googlala mogla bi ga ja sama poslati na bar jos dvije pretrage... Sam pristup doktora me razocarao... Mozda ima tu i utjecaj yasmina?!  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Shvatam ja tebe da želiš da to popraviš,ali iz mog iskustva doktori još tapkaju u mraku kad je u pitanju azoospermija, kad tome dodaš još i nezainteresovanost, eto ti problema. Većinu nalaza sam sama zahtjevala od doktora da propiše obrazujući se na forumima (moja struka nije srodna medicini). Ne znam šta ste do sad radili od nalaza, ali sama činjenica da ste punkcijom našli spermiće govori da nije najgore, samo moj prijedlog u takvim slučajevima je zamrznuti materijal prije bilo kakvih terapija, jer znam za slučajeve kod kojih je u početku pronađeno par komada, a nakon terapije ništa. Ne znam šta ste ranije radili od nalaza, ali uvijek možeš otići kod doktora i zamoliti ga za uputnicu za neke dodatne analize, bar sam ja tako radila. Da nisam, mm nikad ne bi odradio ni kariogram i mikrodelecije, a kamoli šta drugo.
Još jednom izvini za prethodnu reakciju, ali  kod mene homoni divljaju (više sad nego za vrijeme stimualcije).

----------


## aboni76

Maku mi smo bili na MT, nikad nismo radili inhibin, radili smo spolne hormone, kariogram i mikrodelacije y.

Tina julija, pogledaj malo starije postove, koliko se sjećam bila je forumašica čiji je muž imao hypo poslije azoo, pa je nakon nekog vremena bilo ok, pogledaj malo, možda da je kontaktiraš i pitaš šta su oni koristili...

----------


## tuzna

ako neko zeli skoro u bahceci na microTESE,meni su javili da stize dr emre krajem januara.  :Kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Tuzna, idete li vi na MT?

----------


## stella2

vatra86, ja sam nova upravo registrirana na ovom forumu, i mi se vec dvije godine borimo sa azoo, ali mi se nekako cini da smo uvijek na pocetku. Zanima me kako ste dosli do ovakvih rezultata.btw, i ja iz Istre, pozz!

----------


## vatra86

*stella2*  a sta da ti kazem...promijeni je nacin zivljenja.. od prehrane, donjeg rublja, malo cinka, matične mliječi, vitamin C... i popravilo se...ali mozda je to bilo i trenutno stanje kad je prvi put radio sgram, stress, neka virozica... to sve utijece... sad pije bioastin pa cemo vidjeti s cim ce me oploditi u 2 mj... 
napisi malo ukrtko svoju pricu... koje ste nalaze uradili, u koju kliniku idete i to..

----------


## marti_sk

U Ghent se ne radi micro tese,
 neho obicna detaljna biopsija, cak su bili ljuti od kud nam je ta dezinformacija da rade MT.

----------


## stella2

vatra86, mi smo na cetiri spermiograma naprevljena u razlicito vrijeme na razlicitim mjestima dobili istu dijagnozu, apsolutna azoospermija, sve same nule, jedino je u splitu nadeno 23 nepokretna, u meduvremenu je pio maticnu mlijec, pelud u kombinaciji sa mlijekom, te mjesavinu caja, ali nikakvo poboljsanje, bili smo na cito u splitu, u zg kod lucingera, sestre milosrdnice gdje su mu htjeli raditi biopsiju testisa ali su odustali u zadnji tren zbog nemogucnosti zamrzavanja spermija ako kojim slucajem nesto nadju. Sada planiramo sloveniju, da idemo po jos jedno misljenje

----------


## boss

tina julija
i kod mog muza je azoo i hypo i vjeruj mi pokusavali smo sa svim mogucim terapijama i nista se nije promjenilo , tako da ne gubite vrijeme oko gluposti vec odmah na vto, i ono sto je sos ti je rekla zahvali se bogu sto bar ima u testisima. ja sam na tereapije dala para za godinu dana koliko kosta jedna vto i sad sam odustala od svega skupljamo pare pa vadicemo punkcijom do god se moze jer ipak srecom bar se ima odakle izvaditi.
i tvoj dr nije odustao od njega vec vam je dao jedino moguce rjesenje koje ce ti ustediti pare i vrijeme jer da ima tu pomoci vjeruj da bi je mi uspjeli naci i popraviti za ove 2 godine.

----------


## vesnam

Drage moje saborke, redovno vas pratim, dugo nista nisam pisala, jer nisam imala ni sta da pisem. Mi smo konacno krenuli u borbu, MM zakazao kariotip i mikrodelicije, molim boga da sve bude ok. Mi smo se opredelili za doktora Milosevica iz Beograda, bas nam uliva poverenje. Sto se tice nalaza kod nas su svi hormoni u granicama normale, jedino je inhibin ocajan. Sad cekamo genetku pa da vidimo sta nam je ciniti dalje. Zanima me samo kako izgleda normalan nalaz mikrodelicija, posto jedino to ne mogu da nadjem. Sve vas  :Kiss:  i zelim bebice sto pre.

----------


## aboni76

Vesnam, nama je genetičar rekao da je nalaz u redu, a pisalo je  da mikrodelacije nisu pronađene. Sretno i nadam se da ćeš nam se javiti sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## aboni76

Edina ima li šta novo kod tebe?

----------


## edina

u nedelju ili ponedeljak cu ici da mi vade kolkuse.

----------


## aboni76

> u nedelju ili ponedeljak cu ici da mi vade kolkuse.


Sretno, nadam se da će vratiti bebicu u mamin stomačić i da će se tu udobno smjestiti na devet mjeseci  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Edina  :fige:

----------


## Monet

draga vesnam
nažalost imamo iskustva za delecije pa ti mogu reći. normalan nalaz je da mikrodelecije nisu pronađene - što bi značilo da je sve uredu. Ukoliko su pronađene mikrodelecije onda postoje tri verzije AZFa, AZFb i AZFc. jedino kod varijante c kažu da je IVF vrlo uspješan, a i b baš nisu optimistične. No neću tvrditi sigurno jer to je sve još dosta neistraženo pa će ti se desiti da dobiješ različita tumačenja od urologa.  I p.s. pitala sam već koliko su pouzdani ti nalazi, stručnjakinja za genetiku rekla _vrlo pouzdani_ - tako da ti od sveg srca želim da ne pronađete baš nikakva odstupanja.. :Bye:

----------


## ledena

evo mene nakon podosta..,.visemjesecno stanje mirovanaj iz vise razloga.u pon dizemo nalaze spermiograma..ocekujemo aposlutne 0,a mozda se i iznenadimo.u srijedu sam narucena kod dr.m. u osijeku,idem privatno.uz sve stresove sta smo prozivjeli zadnjih mjeseci,idemo ladni ko spricer

----------


## aboni76

Ledena sretno, nadam se da ćete se pozitivno iznenaditi!

----------


## edina

imam zakazano u nedelju za vadjenje jaja.

----------


## edina

imam 13 jaja. sad cekamo da vidimo sta ce biti

----------


## aboni76

> imam 13 jaja. sad cekamo da vidimo sta ce biti


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

*ledena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ugodno iznenadjenje
*edina* super! lijepi broj! sretno!  :fige:

----------


## edina

u srijedu ili petak je transfer. imam u planu da vrate 2 a ako budemo imali sta da zaledim bice dobro.

----------


## aboni76

Sretno Edina, a sigurno će biti za zalediti, pa da možete po bracu li seku  :Wink:

----------


## edina

Od 13 jaja 7 ih je dobro i poceli su se razvijati. Nadam se brzom transferu

----------


## ledena

0.....ocekivano,al opet....imamo samo volumen ejakulata i kselost.......to je sve sta na papiru pise.....i uputnicu za rebro....eto.

edina,svu pozitivu ti saljem

ostale cure-nastavak borbe  uz tesku artiljeriju

----------


## vatra86

*ledena*  :Love:

----------


## vesnam

> draga vesnam
> nažalost imamo iskustva za delecije pa ti mogu reći. normalan nalaz je da mikrodelecije nisu pronađene - što bi značilo da je sve uredu. Ukoliko su pronađene mikrodelecije onda postoje tri verzije AZFa, AZFb i AZFc. jedino kod varijante c kažu da je IVF vrlo uspješan, a i b baš nisu optimistične. No neću tvrditi sigurno jer to je sve još dosta neistraženo pa će ti se desiti da dobiješ različita tumačenja od urologa.  I p.s. pitala sam već koliko su pouzdani ti nalazi, stručnjakinja za genetiku rekla _vrlo pouzdani_ - tako da ti od sveg srca želim da ne pronađete baš nikakva odstupanja..


Hvala puno, i ja se nadam da ce sve biti ok, pa da bar imam neku slamku za koju mogu da se uhvatim...

----------


## edina

u petak idem po svoje mrvice.

----------


## ivica_k

Edina, nek ovaj put to bude TO!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!

----------


## aboni76

Sretno Edina  :fige:

----------


## ledena

da skratim prepricavanje posjetu ginokologu jucer-inseminacija!iskreno doktor rekao stvar taka i taka.e,sad...spominjao budimpestu i dr.kovacsa..ima li koja info bilo sta o tome?
covjek strucnjak za podrucje lijecenja neplodnosti,ali privatnik.odma stvari postavio to je tako,treba to i to...
edina...javljaj sta ima

----------


## Monet

mm i ja polako pripremamo sve za put na microtese.. molim vas savjet vas kojima su muževi prošli, gdje ste bile i koji centar preporučate? da li je netko bio u Antwerpenu i kakva su iskustva? i p.s. ukoliko pronađemo nekim čudom koji spermić, moram li ja u tu istu bolnicu na ivf ili se to može nekako dopremiti u RH? naravno bez rizika da putem ostanemo bez nekog od vojnika, ako ih bude svaki je vrijedan zlata  :Smile:  Hvala svima na savjetu.. :Kiss:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> da skratim prepricavanje posjetu ginokologu jucer-*inseminacija*!iskreno doktor rekao stvar taka i taka.e,sad...spominjao budimpestu i dr.kovacsa..ima li koja info bilo sta o tome?
> covjek strucnjak za podrucje lijecenja neplodnosti,ali privatnik.odma stvari postavio to je tako,treba to i to...
> edina...javljaj sta ima


Ne kužim..jel se popravio sg ili ?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Edina  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## edina

Danas je dosao dan da idem po mrvice.

----------


## alma_itd

*edina* :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  da sve dobro prodje i da se veselimo za 14-tak dana :Grin:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Dobili nalaz kariotip 46 xy - normalan muški kariotip!!!  :Very Happy:  Sad sam naručila mm kod androloga na VV na kontrolu - tek 2.04. naručen...jbg strpljen spašen!

----------


## edina

> *edina* da sve dobro prodje i da se veselimo za 14-tak dana


Hvala i ja se nadam.

----------


## Rominka

> Dobili nalaz kariotip 46 xy - normalan muški kariotip!!!  Sad sam naručila mm kod androloga na VV na kontrolu - tek 2.04. naručen...jbg strpljen spašen!


Bravoooo  :Wink: 
kad jednom dodjete kod dr. Perosa onda vam on zakazuje daljnje termine i ne ceka se dugo.
Edina, zelim sve naj!

----------


## vatra86

*edina*  :fige:   za poz betu!
*u dobru i zlu*  :Very Happy:  za nalaz! sretno dalje!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Bravoooo 
> kad jednom dodjete kod dr. Perosa onda vam on zakazuje daljnje termine i ne ceka se dugo.
> Edina, zelim sve naj!



Ozbiljno? Mi smo bili već kod njega, al ja imam samo jedan broj na koji mogu zvati... A on nam nije dao nikakav novi broj..piše na nalazu kad obavimo sve pretrage da dođemo na kontrolni pregled s nalazima..Jel imaš ti kakav broj?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> *edina*   za poz betu!
> *u dobru i zlu*  za nalaz! sretno dalje!!


Hvala!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ledena

sg i nalazi pokazuju da nema sanse za nista drugo osim doniranja.to ssmo znali i prije god dana.to je jedan od slucajeva koji jednistavno nemaju druge opcije.a sta da se radi...drzim fige svima vama koji imate i 1%...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> sg i nalazi pokazuju da nema sanse za nista drugo osim doniranja.to ssmo znali i prije god dana.to je jedan od slucajeva koji jednistavno nemaju druge opcije.a sta da se radi...drzim fige svima vama koji imate i 1%...


Sretno  :Love:

----------


## edina

vratili su mi dva embioa a jedan zamrzut. sad cekamo dvije sedmice da prodzu.

----------


## aboni76

Edina sretno, čuvaj dobro svoje mrvice i da nam uskoro javiš velikuuu betu  :fige: .

U dobru i zlu  :Klap:  :Klap:  za kariogram.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure imamo jednu nedoumicu..šta mislite da nam je pametnije napraviti..raditi prvo punkciju testisa ili odmah biopsiju? Naime, svi nalazi mm su ok, osim hormona (visok FSH i E2). Dr namjerava napraviti punkciju sad kad budemo išli na kontrolu.. 
Neznam kolike su nam šanse da nađu nešto punkcijom, ako nađu mogli bi ubrzo u postupak..a opet ne bih da se oštećuje tkivo..a strah me koliko ćemo još čekati na biopsiju.. Nisam pametna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vatra86

*u dobri i zlu* mi smo bili u slicnoj situaciji prije par mjeseci kad nam je dr preporučio biopsiju... nako sto sam proucila o razlici izmedju punkcije i biopsije dosla sam do zakljucka da se tkivo vise oštećuje biopsijom nego punkcijom..na svu srecu nije nam trebala..ali na tvom mijestu ja bi odabrala punkciju... ali reci ce ti cure koje imaju iskustva.  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Punkcijom se ne ostecuje, tankom iglom ulaze u testise i uzimaju uzorak, a decki odmah idu dalje, malo smeta odjecaj igle i ne boli. To je daleko manje invazivan postupak od biopsije i svakako je bolje punkciju uciniti jer mozda nema potrebe za biopsijom (koja je doslovce rezanje tkiva radi uzoraka). Idite korak po korak, mozda se iznenadite, a pokusaj se odmah dogovoriti s doktorom da vam po nalazu da novi termin, da ne morate vi zvati i traziti termin. I mm ima visok fsh, i to dosta visok. Punkcija nije dala rezultate osim sertolijevih stanica tako da sada idemo u biopsiju iako mene srce boli zbog toga...ne zelim da ga boli, no on je odlucio s tim do kraja, a s druge strane to nam traze za hzzo.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala vam na savjetima..  :Smile:  Razgovarat ću s mm  da ipak pokušamo s punkcijom, nesmijemo biti pesimisti.. zar ne?

----------


## sos15

U dobru i zlu,

s obzirom da je mm iskusio i punkciju i biopsiju, bez imalo oklijevanja predlažem prvo punkciju, ne oštećuje se tkivo ni blizu kao biopsijom, a i bol je neuporedivo manja. Ja glasam i za dva puta punkciju,ako ćete između toga pokušati s nekom terapijom. Nije biopsija smak svijeta, ali je ipak bolje ostaviti kao poslednju opciju. Sretno!

Edina, obraduj nas, ali prije svega sebe i muža, za dvije sedmice :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Razgovarala sam s doktorom, 2.4. smo dogovorili pregled i punkciju, nema ranije termina, al nema veze, ionako ja još moram na manju operaciju prije..

----------


## Rominka

U dobru i zlu, brzo ce to doci. Pokusaj samo da se muz ne prehladi, ozbiljnije razboli prije punkcije. I sretno  :Wink: 
edina, kako ide?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Pazit ću ja na njega  :Smile:  Uzimat će sad vitamine i orašaste plodove s medom, folnu kiselinu..

Hvala vam svima što ste mi savjetovale  :Wink:

----------


## aboni76

U dobru i zlu, sretno sa punkcijom, nadam se da će nadam se da će ih naći  :fige: .

Evo da i ja ja javim malo novostim mada nema konkretno ali imam potrebu da podjelim sa mojim vjernim saborcima i forumskim prijateljima  :Smile: . Bila sam u Bahceciju, i malo me je doktor iznenadio, rekao mi je da su kod mm našli spermiće u jednom testisu i da je težak pacijent, da ne znaju koliko ih ima i kakvi su, ali da su zaledili dvije bočice  :Shock:  :Confused: . Mislila sam da nisam dobro razumjela jer su nam poslije MT rekli da je jedna, pa sam opet pitala, jel dvije, kaže da, dvije. Rekao mi je i da u slučaju da bude više spermića od jajnih stanica, oni višak opet zalede, a dr. Emre mi je rekao da se ne mogu opet zalediti. To mi je malo nejasno, ali nema veze...Uradio mi je UZV, jajnici su ok, vidio mi 3 folikula jer mi se bližila ovulacija, na maternici ima neka mala sjena, može biti neki mali polip (prije 2 godine sam jedan operisala), ali i ne mora, uglavnom kaže da nema smetnji da idem u postupak. Zbog dosta stvari, mislim da neću prije 5 ili 6 mjeseca, rekao mi je da se javim mjesec dana prije postupka i dao mi je spisak nalaza koje trebam da izvadim, ali ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci.

Nisam ga pitala da li on predlaže neke vitamine da počnem da uzimam, znam da bi trebala folnu, ne znam da li ima nešto još čime bih mogla da povećam šanse za uspjeh. Ako imate neki savjet, molim vas, napišite mi...

Pozdrav svima

----------


## sos15

Aboni,

to su super vijesti! Iznenađenje,ali prijatno. Možda da uzmeš Prenatal vitamine, mnogi doktori ih preporučuju.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos, možeš misliti kako sam se ja iznenadila, još uvijek ne vjerujem, sve mislim da doktor nije pogriješio, ali imao je njegov nalaz ispred sebe, ¸valjda nije došlo do nesporazuma...Hvala na savjetu, kupit ću onda taj Prenetal i folnu, pa da odmah počnem da pijem, valjda ne smeta piti duži period...

----------


## edina

Ja vise izludi cekajuci ove dvije sedmice.  Nemam nikakvih simtoma trudnoce.

----------


## Rominka

Aboni, pa to je fantasticno!!! Ja se isto nesto kao pripremam, i pijem od (kršitelj koda)a prenatal (kupim u dm). Nemoj i folnu i prenatal jer je u prenatalu dovoljna dnevna doza svega. Duplo uzimanje ne znaci vise jer organizam dnevno moze primiti samo odredjenu kolicinu a ostalo doslovce baca. Ja sada odoh na hsg i cvikam k'o luda... Valjda ce sve proci ok....

----------


## lasta

Ajde Romi mislim na tebe.... :Love:

----------


## tuzna

> ... na maternici ima neka mala sjena, može biti neki mali polip (prije 2 godine sam jedan operisala), ali i ne mora...


ah,ne mogu da ne kazem kako je moja jetrva bila kod dr Radoncica prije godinu dana i isti je rekao kako sumnja na polipe i kako u Mariboru(poslije mi potvrdile cure na ovom forumu) nece da idu na ET ako ima polipa u materici,jer je uzaludan et,tj.nece doci do trudnoce ako ima polip/a u materici. office histeroskopiju je radila kod njega u Viliju, 300e platila(sama histero je 200,ako doista bude polipa, idu na patohistologiju i to je jos 100e.)
kod nas u BiH radili su samo laparaskopski,ili kiretazu(ako bude polipa,bude,skinu ih kiretazom,ako ne...jbg)!ni za jedno,ni za drugo jetrva nije imala vremena,jer je oporavak 3 mjeseca,a ona je cekala Mb za kojih mjesec i pol.
office histero odradis,i ides odmah doma, nema oporavka , u postupak mozes odmah iduci ciklus.nista ju nije boljelo!





> Nisam ga pitala da li on predlaže neke vitamine da počnem da uzimam, znam da bi trebala folnu, ne znam da li ima nešto još čime bih mogla da povećam šanse za uspjeh. Ako imate neki savjet, molim vas, napišite mi...


sto se ovoga tice, ja takodje znam da zene uzimaju prenatal,u kojem je i folna i svi ostali vitamini koji su potrebni, najbolje ih je uzimati bar 3 mjescea prije VTO.takodje,ja jako vjerujem u maticnu mlijec. si provjerila stitnu?

----------


## aboni76

Hvala puno Romi, onda ću tako i uraditi. Sretno na hsg, nadam se da će bezbolno proći i da će sve biti ok, javi se...

----------


## aboni76

Edina možda je rano za simptome...

----------


## aboni76

Tužna, nisam provjeravala štitnu, dobila sam spisak nalaza koje trebam da vadim, među njima je i tsh (možda lupetam, ali mislim da je taj hormon vezan za štitnu). A što se tiče polipa ja to ne bih dirala sada a evo iz kojeg razloga. 2007. godine sam se liječila od steriliteta kod dr. Godinjaka (prošli brak). Tada mi je rekao da sumnja na polip i da će mi uraditi histeroskopiju a ujedno i laparaskopiju da provjeri prohodnost jajovoda. Poslije operacije mi je rekao da polipa nije bilo i da su mi jajovodi prohodni. 2010 godine odem na redovnu kontrolu kod druge doktorice, kaže sumnja na polip, dobijem uputnicu za bolnicu i dr. Mašić mi uradi histeroskopiju. Poslije operacije mi je usput rekao da je bio mali polip, na nalazu samo šturo napisano da je urađena histeroskopija polipa, a patohistološki nalaz nikad nisam dobila. Poslije svega toga sam se pitala da li je taj polip uopšte i postojao ili je možda neka sjena koja je uvjek tu prisutna. Dr. Enver mi je rekao da to može biti samo sjena, a može i mali, vrlo mali polip. Iz tog razloga nisam htjela ni da ga pitam da mi odstrane to prije vto, jer možda bi mi bespotrebno radili opet histeroskopiju, a na kiretažu ne bih pristala, jer mi je i doktorica rekla da je kod žena koje nisu rađale bolje uraditi histeroskopiju a ne kiretažu.

Šta je s vama, jeste li išta radili po pitanju Micro Tese?

Pozdrav

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Aboni to je super vijest! Ja sam isto negdje pročitala da višak folne organizam izbaci putem mokraće..u svakom slučaju dobro je uzimati prenatal, imaš i one u dm-u das gesunde vitamine..ja isto vjerujem u matičnu mliječ..
Edina možda je još rano za simptome  :Love: 
Romi sretno na HSG-u ..da bude bezbolno

----------


## Rominka

Evo me kuci. Doktor je bio izuzetno fin, pricljiv, kakav nikad nije bio .... Ne znam sto misliti i reci, iznenadio me u svakom slucaju. A sad ono zanimljivije, nalaz je uredan i ok...medjutim, to smo saznali tek iz treceg pokusaja  :Sad:  i to je jedino bilo bolno, a sad samo bolucka i neugodan je osjecaj. Nekako mu nije islo od ruke, pa se prvi put nije dobro nesto smjestilo, drugi puta je sve ispalo, i tek treci put je bilo uspjesno. Uglavnom, i to je obavljeno i sad mirno cekam mengu u veljaci i odoh, jos jednom  :Wink: , put VV. Kako stvari stoje mene ce pripremati a mm ce tempirati biopsiju  :Smile:  a nakon biopsije cemo biti malo pametniji. 
Lastoooo, na tebe sam mislila dok sam cekala pregled...hm, sto li bi lasta rekla doktoru ako opet bude onako drzak i bezobrazan?!? Sreca njegova pa je bio fin.

----------


## lasta

:voodoo:  i onda  :drek: 

Ajde bar je proslo i bilo je ok,a mogla si se kao i ja nakrkat tabletama protiv bolova pa poljubit vrata.
I sada cekam sa tobom m :Raspa:

----------


## aboni76

U dobru i zlu, hvala  :Kiss: 
Rominka  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  hvala Bogu da je sve ok, a sada u nove pobjede  :fige:

----------


## cicsa80

Edina srecno!
Aboni, jesi radila analize za trombofilije i OGTT? Ako planiras tek u 5 ili 6 mesecu ici, imas vremena i to da uradis ako zelis. Ja sam bas zbog dg mm krenula da radim sve to, cisto da mi savest bude mirna i da mirne glave krenemo u postupak (za koji smo mislili da ce biti u Bahceci klinici) pa otkrila svasta. Kaze mi mama da me rodila zdravu i pravu a sad sam postala falicna  :Laughing:  Nadam se da me neces shvatiti pogresno. Nego, svaki put kad vidim da neko sa ovako teskom dijagnozom krece u postupak ja se mnogo "unesem" kao da sam ja u pitanju. Mnogo mi je stalo da uspete! Drzim i stiskam sve sta treba.  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Maki0606

D veče svima! Ne javljam se često ali redovno čitam i nekako samo meni znano sve vas bodrim jer imam isti problem tj mm kao i vaši. Mi nikako da se pokrenemo,kad vidim mm kad mora kod dr on sav se pogubi. Prije nego odemo u Sarevo otićemo na još jedan spermogram tu u našem gradu. Nego htjela sam vas pitati,već nekoliko dana ne vidim nigdje post sa klinikom u Sarevo pa me zanima ,ko je izbrisao i zasto? Veliki pozdrav za sve i molim se Bogu za vas kao i za sebe!!!

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna, ...Šta je s vama, jeste li išta radili po pitanju Micro Tese?


sto bi turci rekli-jok,nista nismo radili po pitanju micro.
mi smo ti u fazi "suti i ne kvari nam raspolozenje" jbg!
znamo m i da trebamo,ne znamo kad i najradije ne bi nikad(kad bi moglo tako).
iskreno,uopce ne vjerujem u MIcrotese(nekad jesam...ooo,itekako jedam!), i cesto sam u dilemi da l je vrijedno patnje mm.opet, hocu li ikad biti mirna? nikad,znam!
dakle ... ici cemo...nekad mozda pocetkom proljeca.do tad...prst u uho i uzivam u zivotu(sve dokse ne sjetim da tu temu kad-tad mormao pokrenuti i bar 5 dana biti depresivni poslije toga)


ne znam kakvi ste sa novcima,ali ako imas para, svakako otici dr. Radonicu nije na odmet.govorim to jer znam koliko su mojoj jetrvi rekli da je vazno da se polipa rijesi(i njoj su sumnjali,ni dr R nije znao sa sigurnoscu sta vidi-do tad joj niti jedan dr nije ni spomemnuo polipe,niko ih nije vidio,a dolazila je i Godinjaku, ) i koliko polipi mogu imati veze sa implantacijom.)

stitnu svakako provjeri i tvrde da je vazno da je TSH ispod 2, a iz iskustva znam da se spec.nukl.medicine smije kad mu kazes da je TSH 3, u ref vrijednostima,ali jje visok za VTO-meni nisu htjeli dati terapiju (a na zapadu se,takodje,itekako drze tog stava:TSH ispod 2 prije VTO)

trombofilije nije lose provjeriti:za nasljedne ti treba bar 100e, toliko kosta u Helixu u Bg, poslajes bukalni bris postom i uplatis pare, pa dobijes nalaz mailom i postom za 7 dana.

et,ako jos nesto trebas-javni, tu sam

----------


## aboni76

Cicsa naravno da te neću pogrešno shvatiti, hvala tebi puno, znam da je svaki vaš savjet dobronamjeran, a meni dobro dođe  :Kiss: . Od nalaza nisam ništa vadila, mislim da mi trombofilije nisu ni tražili, ali ću pitati svoju doktoricu da mi da uputnicu, ako to uopšte rade kod nas. Ne znam šta je ovo OGTT, je li to glukoza, taj nalaz su mi napisali da trebam izvaditi?

Draga Tužna, potpuno razumijem tu vašu fazu, vjerovatno ću svima glupo zvučati, ali i meni se nekako ne žuri sa VTO, odgovara mi ovo stanje kada se nečemu nadam..Znam da si poslije ovoliko loših rezultata izgubila nadu, ali znaš da je svaki slučaj za sebe, ko zna, možda i uspijete...Sretno vam bilo kada god da odlučite...Hvala puno na savjetima, kao što sam rekla Cicsi, svaki mi dobro dođe  :Smile: ..Ovo što si mi napisala da se trombofilija radi u Helixu, jel to znači da se ne rade u BiH taj nalaz (bilo bi dobro kada bi mogla preko zdravstvenog, kada ga već plaćam)?

Pozdrav svima

----------


## aboni76

> D veče svima! Ne javljam se često ali redovno čitam i nekako samo meni znano sve vas bodrim jer imam isti problem tj mm kao i vaši. Mi nikako da se pokrenemo,kad vidim mm kad mora kod dr on sav se pogubi. Prije nego odemo u Sarevo otićemo na još jedan spermogram tu u našem gradu. Nego htjela sam vas pitati,već nekoliko dana ne vidim nigdje post sa klinikom u Sarevo pa me zanima ,ko je izbrisao i zasto? Veliki pozdrav za sve i molim se Bogu za vas kao i za sebe!!!


Jesi li mislila na post ili temu? Tema potpomognuta u Sarajevu je na drugoj strani, vjerovatno jer nije bilo pisanja na njoj u zadnje vrijeme, uglavnom smo svi ovdje pisali novosti.

----------


## cicsa80

> Cicsa naravno da te neću pogrešno shvatiti, hvala tebi puno, znam da je svaki vaš savjet dobronamjeran, a meni dobro dođe . Od nalaza nisam ništa vadila, mislim da mi trombofilije nisu ni tražili, ali ću pitati svoju doktoricu da mi da uputnicu, ako to uopšte rade kod nas. Ne znam šta je ovo OGTT, je li to glukoza, taj nalaz su mi napisali da trebam izvaditi?


OGTT je test opterecenja glukozom. Meni je dr endokrinolog dala to da uradim ali je napisala "OGTT sa insulinemijama" jer je moguce da glukoza bude dobra, u granicama a insulin povecan(kao sto je meni) pa da postoji insulinska rezistencija sto u nekim slucajevima onemogucava implantaciju ploda ili dovodi do spontanog. Naravno da nisam imala nikakve indikacije pa sam jedva dobila uput jer sam uporno objasnjavala da mi zaista ne smemo da se kockamo i prpustamo slucaju sa takvom dg mm. Videh na brzaka da su ovde na forumu devojke puno pisale o ovome pa malo procitaj. To sto su u Bahceci-ju trazili je HbA1c (prosecna vrednost glukoze za neko vreme) ali opet to ne pokazuje insulin. dr hoce da da ovaj test da se radi i ako je LH veci od FSH (jedan od pokazatelja PCO). Proguglaj i za te trombofilije sta ima pa uradi i to. Ja sam nesto na uput a nesto morala da platim ali mi je sad glava mirna.
Izvinjavam se na off topic, poslala bih ti pp ali nemam pojma kako se to radi, zaista mi nije namera da skrecem sa teme.

----------


## Rominka

Joj, cure koja sam ja budala...kad me gin pitao da mi otvori bolovanje na dva dana za hsg, ja sam rekla ne, dobit cu slobodan dan na poslu i to je to. I ok, dobila sam ja jucer slobodno i bila sam doma, uglavnom lezala/mirovala, no danas sam otisla raditi i jedva sam izdrzala....ne znam treba li boliti dan nakon, ali ja sam jedva stajala na nogama...imam feeling da mi je kateter ostao u maternici i da ruje....i krvarim....i vjerojatno bi bilo dobro javiti se dr ako to ne prestane, jel da?! Uf, drgi put kad mi dr ponudi bolovanje objerucke prihvacam  :Sad:

----------


## postoji nada

Drage moje puno vas pozdravljam ,glim i jubim
Romi moja sretno,cuvaj se,nek brzo produ bolovi i oporavis se ,i puno,puno plivaca ocekujem od vase biopsije
Aboni76 najdraza i nikad zaboravljena,posebna moja jedva cekam uspjesan postupak i da se svi radujemo svama 
Anaitomi2 puno mislim na vas i nadam se da cete doci do svojih bebica ,grlim puno
Sos15,drzi se draga,svasta si prosla zadnjih mjeseci,dosta je suza ,zasluzujete napokon srecu., i tebe nikad necu zaboravit predivna si bila
Tuzna carice moja,iznenadi me ?? :Wink: 
Medeni tvoja preljepa curka mi je dokaz kako zivot moze bit puno ljepsi
Alma-itd tvoj ljepotan sincic mi daju nadu da cuda ipak postoje i dogadaju se

Sve drage suborke stare i nove kojih vidim i dalje ima sve vise na nasu zalost, drzite se, volite, i borite do kraja vi i vasi muzevi,neodustajte dok sve opcije neispucate.,jel cuda se dogadaju ,imamo puno dokaza na ovom nasem forumu.Tu smo jedni za druge.,ako kako mogu pomci javite se.
Grlim,jubim i saljem puno podrske svima   :Bye:

----------


## alma_itd

*Postoji nada* upravo kao sto kazes ''cuda se dogadjaju''....samo treba vjerovati i nadati se dobrim stvarima. Ti i TM najbolje znate sta je za vas najbolje i kako cete ispuniti svoja srca. Zelim vam svu srecu u vasim slijedecim koracima :Klap:

----------


## Angely4you

Može info molim vas...koliko se dugo čeka nalaz mikrodelecije y kromosoma?

----------


## postoji nada

10,dana do 2.tjedna najkasnije ,sretno draga

----------


## postoji nada

alma itd. hvala ti  velika pusa tebi i tvojem ljepotanu

----------


## aboni76

Cicsa hvala ti puno na trudu i savjetima, čitala sam malo o tom OGTT i još sam našla da mogu uraditi taj nalaz u privatnoj labaratoriji, košta samo 4KM, tako da neću ni tražiti uputnicu za to, otići ću privatno uraditi, pa da sam mirna (nadam se da će biti dobro)...Pokušala sam ja tebi poslati PP, ali kod tebe još nije moguća ta opcija, jer nemaš dovoljno postova...

Postoji nada  :Kiss:  :Love: 

Rominka kako si ti jesu li prestali bolovi?

----------


## tuzna

> Ovo što si mi napisala da se trombofilija radi u Helixu, jel to znači da se ne rade u BiH taj nalaz (bilo bi dobro kada bi mogla preko zdravstvenog, kada ga već plaćam)?


vjerojatno  rade,ne bih ti znala.ja sma u ZE DO kantonu, ne vjerujem da u mom  kantonu rade gen pretrage.iskreno,meni je ovako bilo najlakse.nit  izlazim s posla,niti molim doktore, nit obasnjavam zasto,pobogu,ja uopce  zelim zdrava -prava ovo da radim, niti uzimam citav dan slobodan i  pojasnjavam sve ponovo sefu koji gleda u mene kao u svjetsko cudo,jer  nema pojma da se opodnja desava u jajovodu,kamo li kakve veze ima neka  tamo trombofilija sa trudnocom?!





> Tuzna carice moja,iznenadi me ??


tebi necu pisati pp,samo cu ti na svu nasu prepisku poslati najveci  :Kiss:  na svijetu!

----------


## tuzna

> ...čitala sam malo o tom OGTT i još sam našla da mogu uraditi taj nalaz u privatnoj labaratoriji, košta samo 4KM, tako da neću ni tražiti uputnicu za to, otići ću privatno uraditi,


ako se dobro sjecam,cicsa je napislaa, a ja, kao neko kome je utvrden PCOS i inz.rezistencija,ponavljam koliko je vazno utaditi  OGTT SA INZULINSKOM REZISTENCIJOM.
oboje u isto vrijeme ,vadi se nekih 5 puta krv,svakih pola sata i bitno je da ti iz te uzete krvi rade i glukozu i inzulin.moze glukoza i biti ok,a inzulin da ne bude.
ak si u sarajevu,probaj doci do dr Zelije Velija Asimi(radi na KOsevu),ali ima i privatnu ordinaciju.
odlicna je,i kad te uputi,onda ti da povelik spisak nalaza(ja sam ih vadila 2-3 dana) i provjeris sve odjednom.detaljna i strucna-moj zakljucak.ja ti ju toplo preporucujem!

----------


## mrnjau

pozdrav narode  :Bye:  citam vas odavno,prvi put se javljam...i mi smo jos jedan u nizu azoo par,al sta se moze...kod nas je testo bio nizi (11) pa smo ga vjezbama (ciljanje vjezbe za prirodno podizanje testo,tacnije mrtvo dizanje),medom sa orasastim polodovima i svim mogucim vitaminima uspjeli podici na 14,5...fsh je u granicama...spermatozoida naravno ni za lijeka,puno bakterija,sluzi i eritrocita(prvi spermiogram 5-7 drugi poslije 3-4 mj cak 12-15 !!!)... u spermokulturi izolovan zlatni stafilokok...bris na hlamidiju negativan...kariogram ok...hormoni stitne ok...testisi normalne velicine,cak kazu i da su veci  :Wink: ,duktusi palpabini,lijevostrana varikocela 3 stepena...sve u svemu najbolji urolozi na nasem klinickom centru kazu da nemaju pojma u cemu je kod nas problem...kada je testosteron bio 11,rekli su ma to je ok sve dok je u granicama ref vrijednosti,to bi mozda bilo normalno za covjeka u trecoj dobi,a ne za sportistu od 35 god koji je svaki dan u teretani...takodjer su nam za zlatni stafilokok izolovan u ejakulatu rekli da je on normalan stanovnik koze i da ne zele zbog njega da propisuju antibiotike (u ejakulatu ne smije biti nikakvih bakterija,barem ja tako mislim)...nivo fruktoze u ejakulatu je 4,a donja granica je 13...kada smo jednom prilikom upitali za fruktozu receno nam je : ma nemas ti problema sa fruktozom inace ne bi mogao da jedes grozdje i slicno (konstatacija injzinjera biohemije )...mi cemo uskoro radizi analizu y hromoza i inhibin b,pa valjda budemo imali neku kompletniju sliku naseg slucaja...u medjuvremenu je muz uveo i curekotovo ulje a pio je i srebrnu vodu...uskoro ponavljamo sve nalaze,pa sta nam bog da...

ako iko ima neko svoje misljenje ili savjet po pitanju ovih nasih nalaza,svaki komentar je i vise nego dobrodosao...posebno bih molila clana ARGRH koji je imao odlicne rezultate sa klomifenom da da svoje misljenje o testosteronu moga muza,da li smatra da bi klomifen kod njega mogao da se propise (pretpostavljam da bi to trebao da nam propise androlog?)...nadam se da nisam udavila... :Embarassed:

----------


## aboni76

Tužna hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## edina

kucni test pokazao +++

----------


## sos15

Ma, ima li ljepših vijesti? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

kad ćeš raditi betu? Jedva čekam da javiš lijepu trocifrenu brojku. Čestitam!!!!

----------


## edina

u srijedu radim betu ali mi se sad krv pojavila.

----------


## Rominka

Edina, lezi, miruj, nastavi s terapijom i ne brini... Ugnjezdilo se, pa zna biti malo sukrvice. Plus je plus  :Wink:  bravo i hrabro!

----------


## aboni76

Ednina kako lijepa vijest jutros  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Čestitam i sretno!

----------


## alma_itd

*Edina* cestitam jos jednom :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Lezi,miruj i cekaj srijedu. Kao sto* Rominka* kaze vjerovatno je implantacija.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Edina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!! Samo miruj i sretno!!

----------


## ledena

Edina,ovo je najveca pozitiva zadnjih tjedana!!!sretna sam kao  za sebe i za sve nas ovdje!!
danas dogovrila hsg za petak,povadila hormone..svatsa nesta sam zadnjih 7 dana.muz otisao vadit konce i na kontrolu i narucuje se na rebro za mikrodelaciju..i tipkam se sa dr.iz klinike kaali u budimpesti.mislim da cu otici tamo kad svi nalazi budu gotovi,ali ima jos vremena do onda...

----------


## tuzna

ledena,ajde nam malo pricaj o toj klinici(negdje sam nesto nekad citala....)  :Smile:

----------


## ledena

danas imam slobodan dan,pa sam na nesto aktivnija na netu nego inace :Smile: ...vak,za kliniku sam cula prije nekih 10-tak dana na pregledu kod dr.m. u osijeku.to je bio moj 1.pregled kod njega.kad je vidio nalaze i sva prica kad je ispricana,rekao mi za dr.kovacsa u budimpesti.taj dan je jedna pacijentica iz mog kraja isla u budimpestu.kao,ona je prva koja je otisla tamo,pa ce donijeti materijale klinike.taj isti dan sam ja guglom dosla do emaila i mejlala na kliniku.odgovor je bio skoro odmah i to me iznenadilo.dr.kovacs odmah odgovorio.e sad,komunikacija je na engleskom,nema prevoditelja na hrvatski.klinika je nesto tipa pronatala.tim vodi dr.kovacs koji se specijalizirao u americi.navodno imaju jako dobre rezultate.e,sad...izmijenili smo nekih 5,6 mailova,ali dok ne budem imala nalaze,malo toga mogu konkretno.za sada se sve odvija u smjeru inseminacije donorskim materijalom.vjerujem da cu u petak pokupiti vise info iz prve ruke o toj klinici.za sada cu samo staviti adresu
info@ivfpregnancycenter.com

eto,nije nesto...ali vise nego nista.rade i biopsiju,i sgam,mikrodelaciju,imaju androloga.kazem,kratke iformacije putem maila
http://ivfpregnancycenter.com/

----------


## argrh

> ...posebno bih molila clana ARGRH koji je imao odlicne rezultate sa klomifenom da da svoje misljenje o testosteronu moga muza,da li smatra da bi klomifen kod njega mogao da se propise (pretpostavljam da bi to trebao da nam propise androlog?)...nadam se da nisam udavila...


vidi, ako pažljivije pročitaš moje postove ovdje na forumu, doći ćeš do zaključka da je relativno točno što sam napisao, a to je, da je gotovo svaki slučaj zaseban i poseban. Ja nemogu dati svoje mišljenje za testosteron tvoga muža, jer prvo i osnovno, nisam liječnik, a drugo, što od lab. radiš/te, ovisi o tome što trenutno imaju od reagensa i ponekad se referentne vrijednosti razlikuju od laboratorija do laboratorija, te ga se nemože i nesmije uspoređivati. Inh B nije presudan, važan je
rez. postupka odn. liječenja. Što se tiče analize y kromosoma, znam da je još prije 6-7 godina prof. Brecevic iz Zg pokusavala uvesti neke od citogenetkih metoda u Slavoniji koje se u Zg rade zadnjih 30 gdina, pa joj nije pošlo za rukom,pa toplo preporučam Rebro. Ali koliko ja vidim, on ima varikocelu 3 stupnja??? To je jedan od mogućih uzroka (ako si dobro napisala stanje muža). Ako je točno, sugeriram da napravi pregled na varikocelu ultrazvukom (DOPLLER SONOGRAFIJU SCROTUMA (PREGLED NA VARIKOCELU) jer se ona često nemože vidjeti "golim okom", a ponavljam, napisala si da  ima lijevostranu varikocelu 3 stupnja. Ako je to točno, ja mislim da to onda nisu "urolozi", jer je općepoznato da se pod varikocela podrazumijeva izrazito proširenje vena. Značenje varikokele poznato je više od tisuću godina. Varikokela se nalazi u oko 15% muške populacije,a od toga je oko 40% neplodno.Liječenje varikokele nije potrebno osim ako ona uzrokuje patološki spermiogram. Lijep pozdrav....

 edina
čestitke, sve najjjjjjjj....

----------


## edina

Hvala svima na cestitkama.  U sijedu cu potvrditi rezulata.

----------


## ledena

moilim da me netko uputi gdje se na rebru narucuje za mikrodelaciju.kod nas je praksa da ti uvali uputnicu i to  je to....nema druge info..hvala

----------


## vatra86

*edina* ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrnjau

argrh,hvala ti na brzom odgovoru...nadam se da te nisam naljutila prozivkom,ali sam iscitavanjem ove teme zapamtila tvoj slucaj sa klomifenom,pa me interesuje da li mozda znas,je li propisivanje klomifena kod muskaraca sa nizim testosteronom praksa ako smatraju da je sve ostalo ok...pazi,nama su rekli ovako : ja bih ti preporucio operaciju varikokele kada bi ti u ejakulatu imao bar nesto spermija,obzirom da nemas ne vjerujem da je uzrok azoospermije upravo ona...radjen mu je obicni ultrazvuk I  na nalazu pise lijevostrana varikokela III stepena...sve smo nalaze uradili na svoju ruku,urolozi nam nista nisu htjeli predloziti osim biopsije,koja se kod nas radi u cisto dijagnosticke svrhe,sto smo mi odbili...mene takodjer brine jako velika kolicina eritrocita u ejakulatu koja je zadnji put bila 12-15 a niko nam nista na to ne zna reci...pa cak su odbili da daju antibiotike covjeku a ima izolovan zlatni stafilokok u ejakulatu...

----------


## Rominka

predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
Ledena, salji uputnicu na ovaj mail, to je direktno od laba, mozes se i pokusati dogovoriti sve u jedan dan, ako imate vise toga za obaviti. Inace se ne isplati tamo dolaziti rano, prije 8 i po, jer se na vadjenje krvi ne ulazi po redu tko je kada dosao vec po principu dijagnoza. Pripremi se da cete cekati jedno 20ak minuta prije nego dodjete na red.

----------


## MINNA85

Drage forumašice čitam Vas već neko vrijeme. U 5 mjesecu saznali smo za dijagnozu azospermije MM. Molila bih Vas informacije o biopsiji testisa nakon što nisu nađeni spermiji prvom punkcijom prošlog mjeseca. Gdje ju je moguće napraviti kao i zamrzavanje ukoliko se nađu spermiji?

Veliki pozdrav svim forumašicama......

----------


## kameleon

pozdravi svima!!
zadnji urolog mom mužu je preporučio da napravi nalaz fruktoze u ejakulatu...
e sad...
koliko smo uspjeli saznati u Hrvatskoj taj nalaz rade na Vuk Vrhovcu, zvali neki dan, sestra ga naručila za 4 mjesec, ali kaže da se nalazi jako dugo čekaju..
Da li je netko od vas radio taj nalaz i gdje??
unaprijed hvala!!

----------


## sos15

minna85,

nisi napisala odakle si i da li ti je blizina bitna,ali biopsija se može odraditi sa zamrzavanjem u Sarajevu (Bahceci),u Splitu (forumašica Loly je pisala o tome), u Pragu (PFC i Pronatal), u Skoplju (Sistina), a radi se i u Zagrebu (čini mi se VV, o tome možeš više ispitati Rominku).

----------


## mrnjau

draga kameleon ne znam koliko ce ti moje iskustvo pomoci,mi smo recimo nivo fruktoze mogli vidjeti samo kada smo radili spermiogram na klinickom centru,spermiogrami koji su radjeni u privatnim labosima nisu imali referentne vrijednosti biohemijskih sastojaka sperme.kod nas je fruktoza 4 a trebala bi da bude preko 13. mi ovdje nemamo doktore koji ce se baviti takvom analizom spermiograma pa sami pokusavamo da odgonetnemo sta znaci njen nizi nivo,
obzirom da za nedostatak iste kazu slijedece : Nedostatak fruktoze u spermi ukazuje na nedostatak semenih kesica što je najčešće udruženo sa nedostatkom semevoda, ili na postojanje prepreke na nivou ejakulatornih kanal. Ukoliko je fruktoza normalna, a snižena vrednosti alfa glukozidaze, prepreka se nalazi na nivou epididima.

----------


## ledena

tnx draga...iskopali neki br.tel.i nazvo muz.rekli mu da dodje bez narudzbe?!?mora samo to obaviti.nama samo to treba sto se muza tice jer je situacija kakva je...

----------


## argrh

> argrh,hvala ti na brzom odgovoru...nadam se da te nisam naljutila prozivkom,ali sam iscitavanjem ove teme zapamtila tvoj slucaj sa klomifenom,pa me interesuje da li mozda znas,je li propisivanje klomifena kod muskaraca sa nizim testosteronom praksa ako smatraju da je sve ostalo ok...pazi,nama su rekli ovako : ja bih ti preporucio operaciju varikokele kada bi ti u ejakulatu imao bar nesto spermija,obzirom da nemas ne vjerujem da je uzrok azoospermije upravo ona...radjen mu je obicni ultrazvuk I  na nalazu pise lijevostrana varikokela III stepena...sve smo nalaze uradili na svoju ruku,urolozi nam nista nisu htjeli predloziti osim biopsije,koja se kod nas radi u cisto dijagnosticke svrhe,sto smo mi odbili...mene takodjer brine jako velika kolicina eritrocita u ejakulatu koja je zadnji put bila 12-15 a niko nam nista na to ne zna reci...pa cak su odbili da daju antibiotike covjeku a ima izolovan zlatni stafilokok u ejakulatu...


sve o.k., ako hoćeš, ostavi e-mail do tada samo ovo: Leukociti (i/ili eritrociti) u spermi su znak upale. Ta upala zna da pokvari sve druge nalaze.  Nipošto ne liječiti na svoju ruku i ne slušati doktore koji vam daju upute nevezane za liječenje upale. Prvi korak je uraditi spermokulturu i izolirati bakterije te njihove "slabosti" tj. na koji lijek reagiraju. I obavezno, nakon terapije sačekati barem 15 dana pa onda ponoviti spermiogram...Varikokela 90-ak posto slučajeva se nalazi na lijevoj, ali se može javiti i na desnoj strani, ali i što je jako rijetko, na obje strane. Varikokela je bezbolna i ne ugrožava život, no uglavnom izaziva neplodnost (u 30-40 posto slučajeva). Smatra se da nastaje zbog nefunkcionalnih venskih zalistaka u venama spermatičkog pleskusa koji omogućavaju optok krvi iz donjih dijelova tijela u srce. Može uzrokovati nisku proizvodnju spermija i smanjenu kvalitetu sperme, a također može dovesti i do neplodnosti...Ako je izoliran Staphylococcus aureus (zlatni stafilokok), trebao je biti napravljen i antibiogram na izolirani soj te u tom slucaju koristiti odgovarajući(e) antibiotik(e) na koji je izolat osjetljiv...
lijep pozdrav....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> pozdravi svima!!
> zadnji urolog mom mužu je preporučio da napravi nalaz fruktoze u ejakulatu...
> e sad...
> koliko smo uspjeli saznati u Hrvatskoj taj nalaz rade na Vuk Vrhovcu, zvali neki dan, sestra ga naručila za 4 mjesec, ali kaže da se nalazi jako dugo čekaju..
> Da li je netko od vas radio taj nalaz i gdje??
> unaprijed hvala!!


Pozdrav! :Smile: 
MM je radio spermiogram na VV u sklopu obrade kod androloga, nalaz je stigao za točno mjesec dana, u njemu je bila i fruktoza, cink, citrati, biokemija ejakulata...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Kameleon odakle ste? Ako vam je blizu Osijek, tamo se ne naručuje, tm samo dođe i da uputnicu, isto bude i vrijednost fruktoze u ejakulatu, cink i citrati..

----------


## MINNA85

sos15, hvala na informacijama najbliže bi mi bio Zagreb, naime moj suprug je u kod dr. Peroša na VV telefonski mi je dr. Peroš dao informaciju da treba ići na biopsiju ali nije još potpuno gotov nalaz odnosno nije još došao poštom,pa  se ja informiram prije nego dođe...ali mislim koliko sam razumjela Peroša da ne rade biopsiju na VV još....kad dođe nalaz poštom raspitat ću se kod dr.Jukić jer moram vidjeti šta će sve napisati u nalazu da ne ispitujem napamet....

----------


## florjan

Minna85 U Zagrebu rade bijopsiju sa zamrzavanjem na Rebru dr. Bernart (konačno počeli) u suradnji sa Šalatom dr. Ježekom i Petrovom.

----------


## mrnjau

evo mejl argrh : mirnaazoo83@hotmail.com  :Smile: 

sto se tice nalaza,vjeruj sve smo ih na svoju ruku izvadili,urolog na klinickom centru je htio poslije prvog pregleda da zakaze za slijedecu sedmicu biopsiju u dijagnosticke svrhe,a mi tada nismo imali niti jedan jedini nalaz,vec je na moje insistiranje napisao da se trebaju uraditi hormoni,brisevi,spermokultura,urinokultura i sl (htio covjeka pod noz bez i jednog nalaza,kao gubite dzaba vrijeme procice mjesec dana dok vam stignu nalazi hormina isl)...a kada smo ih sve zavrsili,covjek je pogledao i rekao ma sve je to ok,najbolje je uraditi biopsiju,jer moze biti hiljadu razloga...na stafilokok je uradjen antibiogram,ali niti pomenuti urolog niti njegov mentor koji slovi za najboljeg urologa u tuzli nisu htjeli da nam odobre uzimanje antibiotika,jer kako kazu stafilokok je sastavni dio flore koze i nije toliko neobicno da se nadje u ejakulatu...a za uzasno veliku kolicinu eritrocita oni apsolutno ne znaju sta da kazu,po njima su jedino leukociti problem jer jasno ukazuju na upalu...uzas...jeza me hvata kad se sjetim njihove samouvjerenosti...

----------


## MINNA85

florjan, puno hvala na informacijama....


LP

----------


## ledena

meni je cudno da mi sami moramo cackat i trazit sta i kak dalje..cudno,ma ne smijem napisati idiotski.zar ne postoje seminari za urologe i ginekologe?ia kad guglas,odma gle sta se prave pametni.kad se informiras na forumima,svi su tamo doktori,sta znaju laici.proguglajte broj gdje se narucujete?!a populacija koja ne koristi internet?a tvrdoglavi kao moj muz koji inzistira da ga tocno upute,da ne zeli guglat jer eto,on bas nece...dobro,guglao je on.ali na njegovo ja bas necu guglat urolog nije rekoa ni a...lijecnik kojeg nije briga.vjerovatno,pih,tvoja odluka os guglat,tvoje potomstvo je u pitanju,ne moje

----------


## kameleon

*mrnjau*...hvala!!
*u dobru i zlu*..hvala i tebi, mislim da ćemo pitati uputnicu za androloga..na vuk vrhovcu, valjda će to biti to...inače, mi smo u rijeci i samo da saznamo gdje se mogu napraviti nalazi potrošili smo dosta vremena i nazivali razne brojeve, gdje smo opet dobili razne brojeve, pa zvali opet po sat dva jer je svuda zauzeto..a pošto se mm naručio na Rebro kod urologa mislili smo da bi to možda mogao zajedno obaviti,ali eto prvi termin je u 4 mjesecu...pa sam mislila možda negdje privatno...umorna sam od razmišljanja!  :Smile:  
*florijan*...mm je bio lani na rebru kod urologa dr. hauptmana, koji je rekao da oformljuju ekipu koja bi surađivala s petrovom..šta se to stvarno realiziralo??taj dr.bernert je isto urolog na rebru ili ?? mm ide sutra na rebro s nalazima, kod tog istog doktora hauptmana...tako da ćemo sve znati...
ljudi hvala svima!!! i sretno svima u ovoj borbi za opstanak! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima malo za šta god treba!!pozdravi!!  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Kameleon dr. Maja Bernart je andrologica koja je specijalizirala u Njemačkoj i gore je urolog-androlog, malo je širih pogleda od većine ostalih anrologa u Hrvatskoj koji na visoki FSH i niski INHIBIN odmah u glavu kažu nema ništa samo donacije i posvajanja (što se meni desilo sa prvim liječnikom) a zna se da je bijopsijom kod nekih nađen materijal. Točno rade u kombinaciji sa Petrovom, Šalatom (dr. Ježek analizira i zamrzava tkivo) i Rebro (dr. Bernart meni radila bijopsiju). 
Osobno sam se htio javiti kasnije sa iskustvima kada dobim nalaz u ruke ali evo prenjeti ću sada. Sredinom prvog mjeseca sam bio na Rebru na bijopsiji. Došao dan prije, sljedeći dan bio zahvat i treći dan sam išao kući, osoblje odjela i doktorica svi samo za pohvalu i preporuku. Doma sam bio tjedan dana, prvih dva tri dana je bilo malo neugodno kod dizanja iz kreveta ali ništa strašno i nepodnošljivo. Konci su sami ispali nakon deset dana i to je to. Nije ništa bolilo samo malo neugodno i mora se obavezno poslije mirovati, ležati i pripaziti pošto je teže šivati skortum. Znači poslije obavezno mirovanje bez puno prešetavanja. Nalaz je kroz 15-20 dana. Nažalost moj nije dobar, nisam ga još ni podigao ali moram otići gore po njega kroz koji dan.
Ukratko to je to

----------


## sos15

Florijan,

žao mi je zbog lošeg nalaza, znam kako se osjećate, jer smo mm i ja isto prošli. Pokušajte se zajedno boriti i ne dopustite da vas ovaj problem udalji jedno od drugog.

----------


## florjan

Hvala sos15, pogodi te to i ponovo podsjeti na prvi puta kad smo čuli dijagnozu baci te malo u bed i mora proči neko vrijeme dok se vratiš, zato nisam imao snage javiti se odmah, ali ovaj forum nam puno znači i puno nam je pomogao od početka borbe stoga dalje u nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

hvala florijan...i držite se!!
nije lako, ali zajedno smo jači!!  :Smile: 
mm je dobio preporuku za punkciju, vi ste išli odmah na biopsiju??
pozdravi!!

----------


## edina

Beta 455 danas

----------


## ledena

edina,pa TO JE TO!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Beta 455 danas


Sad si i zvanicno trudna, cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## edina

> Sad si i zvanicno trudna, cestitam!


hvala

----------


## florjan

Kameleon, mi smo odmah išli na bijopsiju, kod mene je bio visok FSH i nizak Inhibin, testosteron ok, i zahvaljujući informacijama ovdje nismo htjeli nikakve zahvate ako nema pohrane eventualno pronađenog materijala, tako da smo čekali Rebro, čak smo i bili u Sarajevu za MicroTese, ali smo se ipak odlučili za Tese tu kod nas.

----------


## sos15

Edina, čestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

*edina* čestitam jos jednom!!!! uzivaj!!
ostalim borcima koji se bore s ovom groznom dijagnozom saljem puuuno  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za neke lijepe ishode!!! puse svima, mislim na vas!

----------


## aboni76

Edina čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## aboni76

Florjan žao mi je zbog takvog nalaza  :Sad:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Edina čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Florjan žao mi je  :Love:  
Jesi dugo čekao na biopsiju? Jel postoji neka lista čekanja?

----------


## BigBlue

Samo sam vam naletila ovdje da čestitam Edini na sjajnoj beti i poželim joj školsku trudnoću. Bravo draga, sad samo korak po korak dalje  :Love: 
Svim ostalima milijun vibrica za isti scenarij  :Kiss: 

Sos, kako si mi ti? Kako brodite dalje?

----------


## florjan

U dobru i zlu čekali smo nekih cca 1.5 god. dok bolnica nije sredila sve papire pošto se to tretira kao genetski materijal, sada je to sređeno i zvali me, bio je još jedan dečko kada i ja ali nismo pričali, mislim da smo mi bili među prvima, znam da je dr. rekla da će to sada ići brzo, jer je to za njih rutinski, ništa posebno. Najbolje nazvti Rebro urološku ambulantu sestra Ružica i raspitati se, ja sam bio zvao savkih mjesec dana da vidim jel počelo

----------


## edina

> Samo sam vam naletila ovdje da čestitam Edini na sjajnoj beti i poželim joj školsku trudnoću. Bravo draga, sad samo korak po korak dalje 
> Svim ostalima milijun vibrica za isti scenarij 
> 
> Sos, kako si mi ti? Kako brodite dalje?


hvala puno. nadam se da ce te svi vi isto uskoro dobiti ono sto dugo cekate

----------


## sos15

BigBlue,

polako se oporavljamo, naručili smo spermhope i nadamo se nekom pomaku, a ako ne počećemo se pripremati za druge opcije :Smile: 

Kako si ti?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Drago mi je da će se ubrzati.. mm 2.4. ide na punkciju, pa ako bude morao na biopsiju da znam...isto ima visok FSH, normalan testosteron, ako budemo uspjeli izvadit će inhibin prije punkcije..

----------


## Rominka

Edina, cestitke! Sad uzivaj  :Smile: 
u dobru i zlu za inhibin se ne morate narucivati vec samo odete u vinogradsku, jedino sto se placa. I kad dodjes tamo ubacis uputnicu u neku malu kutijicu na salteru pa sestra kad obradi uputnicu zove, onda placa i onda vade krv. Taman stignete uzvaditi do punkcije. Sretno

----------


## maku

Htjela bi dodati da se biopsija sa zamrzavanjem radi i na Sv. Duhu. Detalje cemo znati nakon pregleda za 3 tjedna.

----------


## ledena

obavila hsg...sto se mene tice,sve je kako treba.desni jajnik vodeci folikul od 15mm :Smile: ...ja spremna za dalje.cekamo nalaz mikrodelecije i mislim da je sve prikupljeno za dalje.nadam se da necu morat ponavljat hsg vise...

----------


## Rominka

Ledena, odlicno! Brzo ce i taj nalaz. Za jedno dva tjedna mi smo u Zg i tada cu znati kako kod njih tece biopsija... Iskreno se nadam da ce mi nalazi, svi, biti uredni da se mozemo i fiksno dogovoriti... Nije da ocekujem cudo od biopsije, realna sam, no tracak nade postoji, no s druge strane zelim to sto prije obaviti kako bi mogli predati papire za prag pa da ih ulovimo prije godisnjeg u ljeti...  Cini se da ima puno vremena, no zapravo i nema bas. Edina me razveselila, i njihov postupak je dao malo nade ovom nasem pdfu. Pozzz

----------


## edina

iako smo vratili dva embria jedan se primio. danas sam isla na prvi ultazvuk. sve super izgleda

----------


## aboni76

> iako smo vratili dva embria jedan se primio. danas sam isla na prvi ultazvuk. sve super izgleda


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sad uživaj i čuvaj svoju malu mrvicu, želim ti laganu i urednu trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## Monet

draga edina, sve pozitivne misli šaljem, tvoje vijesti su ugodno osvježenje foruma, uživaj u trudnoći za sve nas malo  :Very Happy: 

ostali suborci, moram podijeliti s vama želju da budemo još jače. opet smo mm i ja po ne znam koji put zatražili drugo mišljenje ''stručnjaka'' urologa. nakon što nam je ulio nadu uvjeravajući nas da ćemo punkcijom dobiti nešto, potom se napravio grbav par dana kasnije i rekao da bi punkcija bila gubitak vremena u našem slučaju. :gaah:  onda sam mu 100 puta rekla da želimo odmah Mesu, a on nas je 'bio slobodan' naručiti i gura nam pod nos svog 'kolegu' iz slovenije koji radi dakako tesu... da skratim, nisam znala da li da ga zveknem u čelo ili se rasplačem od muke kako je tužna ta ljudska pohlepa da vas iskoriste kad ste najranjiviji..
no nema tuge, digla se, stresla prašinu i po dobrom starom 'sami smo si najbolji liječnici' idemo dalje.

dakle sad nam je destinacija Prag i MESA. Može li mi netko reći  na kojoj klinici to rade, da li samo Sanatorium ili i PFC? nakon više od milion postova koje sam pročitala, ne znam ni kako se zovem.

i _Ledena_ jeste išli u Budimpeštu? rade li mesu ili samo tesu? hvala ti na odgovoru. 
veliki zagrljaj svima..

----------


## edina

> Sad uživaj i čuvaj svoju malu mrvicu, želim ti laganu i urednu trudnoću


hval puno.

----------


## medeni

*Edina*, čestitam, baš ste me obradovali!
Ostalima šaljem pozdrave i zagrljaje;pratim vas ali ne stignem pisati.Mislim na vas!

----------


## edina

juce oko 5 sati pocela sam krvariti, sad se samo braon.idem kod doktora da vidim sta je

----------


## alma_itd

Edina sta je rekao dr? Jel jos krvaris? Nadam se da ce sve biti dobro

----------


## aboni76

Edina, je li sve u redu?

----------


## kameleon

edina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ dan sve prođe u najboljem redu!!!!
alma, gdje ste vi bili u postupku??
florijan, mm obavio urologa na rebru, rekao mu da se javi za dva tjedna, pa da će mu onda reći koliko će čekati na punkciju,
da ima jako puno ljudi koji čekaju...i usput...rekao da nalaz fruktoze u ejakulatu i nije tako bitan, da to ne treba ni raditi....svaki doktor drugo mišljenje pa se ti snađi!!!!uff! 
monet sretno u daljnjoj borbi ~~~~~~~~!!
ledena~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaz i daljnje pobjede!!!
sretno svima i puno pozdrava!!!

----------


## alma_itd

Mi smo postupke obavili u Belgiji.

----------


## ledena

mi cekamo nalaze mikrodelecije...moji nalazi jako,jako dobri..bar neka svijetla tocka

edina....sve ce biti dobro,mora...

a mi svi ostali,ajmo dalje

----------


## Rominka

Evo, menga je napokon stigla i sad idemo na konacan dogovor za biopsiju i postupak.

----------


## ledena

ja danas vadila progesteron.nalazi mikrodelacije jos nisu stigli.zvao muz,kazu,jos obradjuju.i jos 3 dana terapije za ureaplazmu,vadim opet briseve i sve prikupljeno...tak da slijedim rominku sa neka 2 tj.razmaka :Smile: ...sam sto ce nama ovo biti 1. susret sa zabregom

----------


## vesnam

Nama stigli nalazi kariotipa i mikrodelicije, i sve je ok. Sad čekamo termin za urologa, da odemo pa da vidimo šta ćemo dalje. Joj....

----------


## kameleon

vesnam  :Klap:  za nalaze!!!
kamo ste se naručili kod urologa??
mm bio na rebru, oni su počeli surađivati s biolozima na petrovoj...
prvo preporučio punkciju, pa biopsiju, pa sada na kraju da biolog ipak želi vidjeti šta ima u urinu,i koliko su ti spermiji kvalitetni.. jer mi se borimo s retrogradnom i azoo..
puno pozdrava i sretno!!
rominka jeste se dogovorili za biopsiju??
ledena ~~~~~~~~~~~
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## ledena

6.3.termin iza 10,vv,soba 411,drugi kat...danas zvala,procurila ranije i ocekivala sam da ce mi rec ns drugo.ali kao nismo do sada nikada bili na vv,pa moramo kak su rekli.uputnica ginekologa i sve nalaze dofurat..jucer poslali i nalaze mikrodelecije,tak da ce i to taman stici kad i moj nalaz progesterona...
ipak se pokrece nesto!!
kameleon~~~~~~~
edina,ne javljas se..nadam se da je sve ok
rominka,izgleda sam te preduhitrila za vv
svima saljem borbeno-nabrijani poklic i juris u nove izazove

----------


## maku

Mi smo ovaj tjedan razgovarali s dr. Baumanom na Sv.Duhu i s dr. Hafner, biologicom. Usuglasili su se da ce mm napraviti biopsiju, bez da ja ulazim u postupak stimulacije pa ako sto nadu, zamrznut će. Prije svega, treba napraviti kariogram i mikrodelecje. Za to je narucen sredinom ozujka. U meduvremenu moramo obje napraviti pretrage na HIV i hepatitis a,b i c. Sanse su nam male, mm ima dosta povisen FSH sto navodi na neopstruktivnu azoospermiju. Ali naravno, idemo do kraja istraziti sto se sve da napraviti.
Htjela bi naglasiti za ljude koji su jos na pocetku i traze informacije kao i mi prije par mjeseci, da se na Sv. Duhu moze sve obaviti. Imaju odjel humane reprodukcije, biologa i urologe koji rade biopsiju s mogucnosti kriopohrane. I genetska se tamo moze analizirati.
Svima koji uskoro idu na biopsiju, cvrsto drzim fige i zajedno s vama se molim za uspjeh. Pozdrav!

----------


## edina

jeste sve uredu. vidili smo odkucaje srca.sve ide super

----------


## olea77

mi se isto borimo sa azzo.,mm je prije 10 god.prebolio mb hodking i od tada je spermiogram 0.
prije kemoterapije suprug je sjeme pohranio na vv koje je bilo dobro i obavili smo jedan ivf koji nije uspio.nakon 6 mj po preporuci dr  stimulirana sam i poslije punkcije kad sam došla na transfer rečeno mi je da sjemena nema više.
svijet nam se srušio i nismo znali što dalje.
2007 smo po preporuci svog gin.izvadili sve nalaze kariogram i druge nalaze i otišli na rebro da dogovorimo biopsiju,ali su nam rekli da do daljnjeg ne rade.
kada god sam se informirala rekli su da ne rade i kada krenu da će nas obavijestiti ali naravno nisu.
nakon toga smo išli u prag na inseminaciju i  ivf donor ali nije uspjelo.
iznenadilo me što su počeli raditi biopsiju kod nas i dtjeli bi pokušati jel hormoni od mm su bili dobri.
maku,molim te da mi malo pojasniš proceduru,koliko sam shvatila na sd naprave biopsiju i ako nađu zadovoljavajuće pohrane ga i onda se u istoj klinici dogovara ivf.
nisam upučena kako to ide sada u hr koliko embrija vračaju,da li što zamrzavaju?
koliko znam donacije za sada nema ili se i tu nešto promjenilo?

----------


## maku

Olea, evo info:
SD Ambulanta za liječenje steriliteta
radno vrijeme: ponedjeljak-petak od 08.00 do 16.00 sati
predbilježbe na telefon: 01/3712109 od 13,00 do 15,00 sati
Mi smo se naručili kod dr. Baumana prema preporuci urologa. On je ginekolog, ali i subspecijalist humane reprodukcije. Čekali smo mjesec i pol na prvi pregled. Gore radi i jedna doktorica (zaboravila sam prezime) kod koje bi došli za 2 tjedna na red. Na prvi pregled su mi rekli doći s nalazima pape i briseva ne starijih od 6 mjeseci i s uputnicom od ginekologa. Dođete i ti i muž sa svim nalazima. Odmah ćete se s doktorom dogovoriti što dalje. Na vratima piše uputa da trebamo oboje biti testirani na HIV i hepatitise, bez toga se ne ulazi u postupak. Vjerujem da ste vi to sve obavili. Vrata do je laboratorij u kojem radi biolog Daria Hafner. Mi smo i s njom razgovarali. Uputila nas je na kariogram i mikrodelecije i rekla da se njoj javimo s nalazima kako bi dogovorili biopsiju. Dakle, urolog napravi biopsiju, dr. Hafner pregleda jel ima spermija i pohrani ih ako nađe. Naravno, kod vas će možda biti druga procedura, al sve ćete s doktorom dogovoriti. 
Donacije nema i dalje. Nadam se da sam pomogla. Sretno!

----------


## olea77

maku, hvala na odgovoru.
ja papu i briseve imam nisu stariji od 6 mj.,a od mm imam sve što smo vadili za biopsiju ali staro je 6 god.
znači naručim se dr.,uputnicu daje moj ginekolog.
jednom sam bila na pregledu privatno u novamed kod dr.Romane D.i tamo sam vidjela da radi dr Bauman,možda i ona radi tamo povremeno.
ne znam koliko kod mm ima smisla raditi biopsiju zbog kemo ali vredi pokušati.
žao mi je što nisam znala da se biopsija radi,jer kada smo mi bili na rebru prije 6 god nije moglo.ne ratumijem zašto nas nisu zvali ako ponovo rade jel ostavili smo kontakt broj i uputnicu.
jel ima tko od vas iskustva sa punkcijom ili biopsijom ako je faktor neplodnosti preboljena bolest nakon kemoterapije?

----------


## Rominka

ok, evo me  :Smile: 
bila sam bolesna pa nismo otišli uzbrdo, no ipak nismo ništa propustili. alebić  nas je uputio na rebro ježeku na biopsiju i za desetak dana idemo na dogovor. naime, kako je maku rekla, biopsija se može obaviti ili na rebru ili na svetom duhu. sada je samo pitanje vašeg izbora. nama su preporučili ježeka, a kako imamo s njim kontakt odlučili smo se za njega i njegov tim.
možda ulovimo ljeto u praguuuu  :Smile: ))

----------


## olea77

Rominka,

da li dr ježek još radi na Šalati?pisala sam mu mail u 6 mj prošle godine ali nisam dobila odgovor.
dao nam je i mob.na nije se javio.ako možeš molim te na pp pošalji mi njegov kontakt.

----------


## vesnam

stigli nam hormoni  :Smile:  
fsh pao na 11, a bio 12, inhibin B sa 12 skocio na 32  :Very Happy:  (bez terapije) ali nam je sad pao testosteron sa 6 na 4, nije ni bio nesto visok, ali nije morao ni ovako da padne.
free testosteron je nizi, 1,5, mada i ne znam koja je njegova funkcija.
eto... u cetvrtak idemo kod doce, pa javljam koju terapiju smo dobili, i kako napredujemo.
ljubim vas sve

----------


## ledena

dosao i moj zadnji nalaz-progesteron,koji je kak treba!i dosao nalaz mikrodelecije kromosoma y-nema mikrodelecije!!tako da sutra kupim uputnicu i u srijedu sam na vv!ful me zanima kako ce se sve to razvijati

----------


## ledena

pf...bili mi na vv.u srijedu narucen muz kod dr.perosa,punkcija..prica koju sam slusala do zgb,i prica od danas-nekako ne prstim vise optimizmom.ipak ja niisam bas u tako odlicnm stanju kao sto su me uvvjeravali ginici ovdje.al doba stvar je sto su nas na punkciju ugurali u roku 7 dana...nista,idemo dalje,ali nekako smo od danas...

----------


## Luli

Evo mi se spremamo za micro tese u Sarajevu.Molila bi cure ciji su muzevi bili na postupku za savjete.Unaprijed hvala.Sretno svima u kojoj god fazi ove teske borbe bili.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> pf...bili mi na vv.u srijedu narucen muz kod dr.perosa,punkcija..prica koju sam slusala do zgb,i prica od danas-nekako ne prstim vise optimizmom.ipak ja niisam bas u tako odlicnm stanju kao sto su me uvvjeravali ginici ovdje.al doba stvar je sto su nas na punkciju ugurali u roku 7 dana...nista,idemo dalje,ali nekako smo od danas...


Ledena super ste dobili tako brzo  termin, mm je naručen tek 2.4., a ima već više od mjesec dana da sam ga naručila.. ja sam htjela da ga ranije naruče, al mi doktor rekao da nema slobodnih termina  :Sad:

----------


## ledena

ma tremin smo dobili jer smo odmah od doktorice osli na taj salter...nekako mi tak to ima nekog obasnjenja..ma jucer dan za prespavat najbolje..al idemo dalje...ni mi se nismo nadali za 7 dana termin...sve vas bum obavjestaval

----------


## Rominka

Ledena, u svakom slucaju je bolje sto prije dobiti termin. Neka vas punkcija ne brine, nije bolna, mm je usporedio s vadjenjem krvi, samo kaze na nezgodnom mjestu. Taj dan ce eventualno prilikom sjedenja mozda osjetiti kao da mu igla ostala, ali kaze mm da zbilja nije strasno. 
Olea, Jezek je na Rebru, a osim maila njegov broj nemam. No mi smo s njime komunicirali putem maila i moram reci da su odgovori stizali najkasnije sutradan. U principu mi je skoro svaki put odgovorio unutar nekoliko sati. 
Jutrooo cureeee

----------


## olea77

rominka,probat cu mu pisati na taj mail,jel imaš broj od rebra gdje ga eventualno mogu zvati?

----------


## lasta

Rominka i šta je na kraju bilo??

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

olea77 što se tiče Rebra za informacije i bijopsiju zovi na 01/2367-132 sestra Ružica, to je urološka ambulanta, a sami zahvat ti radi dr. Maja Bernart

----------


## olea77

florjan,hvala na odgovoru zvati ću.kako nismo nikad bili ne znam da li trebamo prvo ići na razgovor i mišljenje ili treba ponijeti sve nalaze za biopsiju.mi imamo nalaze koje smo prikulili za biopsiju od 2007 god.
još jedno pitanje ako biopsiju radi dr Maja Bernart koja je poveznica dr.Ježek nisam vas stigla sve pratiti pa molim da mi malo pojasnite.
ako nađu sjeme da li vrše pohranu zbog eventualno umjetne oplodnje i s kojim klinikama surađuju.
posto je mm prebolio karcinom ne znam hoce raditi punkciju ili biopsiju?
nisam vidjela da ima netko takav slučaj kada je uzrok neplodnosti kemoterapija?

----------


## Rominka

Olea, njih dvoje rade u timu, prvo cete na pregled, ali bude ti sestra sve objasnila. Koliko sam ju ja shvatila, oni imaju dvije biljeznice, jednu posebnu za nas tsko da vjerujem da cete brzo doci na red. Lasto, evo slijedeci tjedan, napokon, idemo na pregled i dogovor kada ce biti biopsija. Nadam se da bi sve moglo biti gotovo do sredine travnja, kako bi dobili rjesenje prije ljeta. Alebic se nada da bi mogli uloviti Prag pred godisnje...a i ja se nadam - zamisli, ljetoooo u Praguuu .....hmmmm....vec se topim  :Wink:

----------


## florjan

olea77 kako i Rominka kaže u timu su dr. Maja Bernart Rebro dr. Ježek Šalata i dr. Vrčić Petrova ukoliko se pronađe materijal. Potraži moj stariji post, mislim prije jedno dvije tri stranice tamo sam malo opisao svoja iskustva.
Sretno

----------


## olea77

florjan,hvala pročitat ću.
zvala sam danas i javila se sestra ivanka i rekla da zovem u utorak iza 12 h da će pitati dr.Hafman mislim da sam dobro razumila,jeste čuli za nju i jel ona urolog ili biolog?

----------


## kameleon

dr Hauptman, on je urolog na Rebru..
olea sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## olea77

kameleon jesi ti bio kod njega?
znači dr hauptman je urolog,
dr m.bernat  androlog,a dr.ježek analizira tkivo?
prvi korak nam je naručiti se kod urologa pa će nas on uputiti dalje.
izvinite što pitam ali nije mi baš jasno?

----------


## kameleon

hej, *olea*, ono što ja znam da je dr Hauptman urolog na Rebru, mm je bio kod njega, da..
a dr. Bernart andrologica
mi smo od dr. opće prakse tražili uputnicu za urologa na rebru, i došli do Dr Hauptmana...
e sad, Rebro u suradnji s Petrovom radi biopsije i punkcije, te zamrzavanje spermija...a bilog s petrove je na go...tako da mi trenutno čekamo da se vrati pa ćemo onda dalje u dogovore...
i koliko su nam rekli, a vidim i *Rominka* gore kaže da je jako velika gužva!!!
*Ledena*  :Love:  držite se!!!
*Rominka* sretno i javi nam!!!

----------


## olea77

imam još jedno pitanje,zanima me ako na rebru napravimo biopsiju,da li ivf možemo raditi u petrovoj ili možemo drugdje npr vw ili sveti duh?

----------


## Rominka

Olea, koliko sam ja shvatila biopsiju mozes obaviti na dva mjesta - Rebro i Sv. Duh, a gdje ces obavljati ivf, to ovisi o vama. To vam nitko ne bi smio uvjetovati.  Oni moraju medjusobno suradjivati u ovim situacijama. Ne idu svi sa VV na Rebro, salju ih i na Sv. Duh, no u dogovoru s dr mi smo se odlucili za Jezeka. Iskreno, sada zivim za utorak i odlazak gore da vidim sto ce reci i da napokon dobijemo termin. Jos nesto, ako ste se narucili kod Dr. Bernat, odite k njoj prvo da vidite sto ce vam ona reci. Skupite sve nalaze, i direkt njoj da ne gubite vrijeme. Ako nesto bude potrebno, vec ce vam ona reci.

----------


## olea77

Rominka hvala ti.danas ću zvati da se naručimo kod dr Bernat.
sretno danas i javi kako je prošlo i što ste dogovorili.

----------


## Rominka

Ovako....doktorica je odlicna zena, pricljiva, sve objasni i sto mi je bilo najbolje, svjesna je s kakvom birokracijom ima posla pa daje upute "za debile" sto ce reci da kad odes dr op sve, ali doslovce svaki korak je napisan kao malom djetetu. A sve to kako ne bi gubili jos vise vremena nego je potrebno. Uglavnom, kako imamo vec sve nalaze sada je potrebno uciniti jos samo predoperativne i cekati da nas pozovu. U principu obrade 2-3 para tjedno jer nemaju laboratorijske mogucnosti za vise, pa kroz mjesec dva mozemo ocekivati poziv. Ono sto im nikako ne valja jest to da nas je bilo jedno 7 parova narucenih za podne i otprilike isto toliko za 12:30!!! To ne mogu razumijeti nikako, jer naravno da smo dosli na red tek dva sata kasnije. Ne znam jesu li svjesni koliko ljudi mora izostajati s posla ne bi li doslo na svoj termin. Kada bi se drzali reda ne bi bla tolika guzva, toliko zakrcenje i zena bi vrlo vjerojatno imala vremena sjesti i normalno jesti. Da sam znala kolika je guzva, pa krenuli bismo dobrih 4 sata kasnije...no sto je u je. Optimizma ima vrlo malo, ali toga smo bili i prije svjesni.

----------


## florjan

Rominka potpisujem i moje tople preporuke za dr. Bernart ja sam imao samo dobra iskustva, sretno svima!

----------


## olea77

danas sam ja zvala i dobila termin kod doktorice za 26.3. u pola 1,poneti cu sve nalaze koje imamo iako su oni iz 2007 i sigurno će trebati novi ali vidjeti ćemo što će doktorica reći.
ne mogu vjerovati da su sve naručili u isto vrijeme.
pa kako ćemo mi koji nismo iz zg,izgubit ćemo pola dana.

----------


## Rominka

Ole, evo mi smi izgubili cijeli dan, jos nismo sigli kuci. Racunajte si da prije podne i po ne dolazite tamo jer nema smisla cekati. A ja bih cak i u jedan tek dosla. I samo donesi sve nalaze, ona ce ih sve pogledati i onda ce vam reci sto se jos mora uciniti, gdje i kada. Ma super je zaista!

----------


## olea77

E da kakvu ste vi imali uputnicu?
meni sestra rekla da izda doktor opće prakse za andlologa.
šta da kažem doktoru za šta trebam?
uglavnom mi je sve uputnice pisao moj ginekolog tako da sada ne znam da li će opća praksa praviti probleme i ne znam za šta da tražim?

----------


## Rominka

Uputnica je za prvi androloski pregled i pise ju op tvog muza, ne tvoj dr. Uz obavezan putni nalog.

----------


## kameleon

rominka super, naravno sve osim kilometarskog čekanja!!  :Laughing: 
ali to je za naše prilike normala, barem koliko ja znam..
sretno, i da vas što prije pozovu!!  :Smile:

----------


## ledena

Evo da se prijavim da ustajem u 4.00 da stignemo do 8 na punkciju I sve sta vec bude kod dr.perosa na v.v...muz je u zen fazi,I sam ga sekira dolazak nataste I uglavnom cvili kak ce krepat od gladi tam :Smile:  ,a ja u petak narucena ponovit briseve na sve gadosti...do sutra boracki pozdrav

----------


## kameleon

ledena, sretno!!!
i javi kako je prošlo!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Rominka

Ledena, kako je prosla punkcija? Sjecam se kad je mm izasao van, pogledao me i odvalio se smijati jer koliko je bio u "strahu" nije registrirao da je dr rekla "lezite na ledja" pa je on legao na trbuh  :Smile:  a kad je izasao i smijao se jedan ga je decko tako zbunjeno gledao i ulazio unutra... Nadam se da ce biti dobri rezultati! I na'rani co'eka  :Wink: 
edina, kako je kod tebe? Nadam se da je sve ok.

----------


## ledena

e rominka...znas da ocekuj neocekivano..i dosli mi,kasnili zbog magle,al aj...udje moj cojek,nema ga pol sata...nis od punkcije.najvjerovatnije je nece ni biti.ali sreca neopisiva kad nam je doktor rekao,a nalaz kariograma,il kak se vec to zove.kaze muz,sta je to.kao,pa kak su vam radili mikrodeleciju bez tog na k,to ide skupa...mi blup,ko ribice tupave..nis,dao uzorak u nekom sobicku,krv mu izvadili i to je bilo to.kao,kad napravi taj kariogram,damn,ne znma ni napisat,onda nek se narucimo.i ja suze ronim od bijesa niz on brdo.i kazem ja,aj na rebro,mozda su nekim cudom izvadili.kad ono-nisu!!i moli,kukaj,cvili i uguraju nas na red 8.4. na rebro..al ne znam sta ja moram ic na rebro vadit isto nest?mora i uzv testisa radit jer vrli urolog nas nije vidio variokelu ko prst velku i debelu..to nie vidjo pametnjakovic.i bris mora vadit.tak da je situacija mutava,sve naginje na to da ce bit prag...al ovo tapkanje ime ubi...i odemo se nazderat ko prasci u arena centar,onda nam bilo lakse...morala sam razvuc post jer nemam kom cvilit osim vama..sve u svemu,muz je dosao bez ikakvih nalaza osim sgrama.al dr.peros stvarno ok lik,i sestre i sestre na rebru.stvanro su nam izasli u susret.tak da mirujemo sliejdecih 3 tj.,onda opet u osvajanje brda,al na rebru..tko znam di ce nam kraj bti i sta jos..al cim je doktor rekao da vec na prvu se vidi da nece bit potrebe za punkcijom...tako nam usrano stanje...
eto,drage moje kameleon i rominka,kao sto vidite,na rubu sam da se odam alkoholu od srece neizrecive:DDDD
sta kod vas?de mal pozitive neke da citam

----------


## Zima77

> e rominka...znas da ocekuj neocekivano..i dosli mi,kasnili zbog magle,al aj...udje moj cojek,nema ga pol sata...nis od punkcije.najvjerovatnije je nece ni biti.ali sreca neopisiva kad nam je doktor rekao,a nalaz kariograma,il kak se vec to zove.kaze muz,sta je to.kao,pa kak su vam radili mikrodeleciju bez tog na k,to ide skupa...mi blup,ko ribice tupave..nis,dao uzorak u nekom sobicku,krv mu izvadili i to je bilo to.kao,kad napravi taj kariogram,damn,ne znma ni napisat,onda nek se narucimo.i ja suze ronim od bijesa niz on brdo.i kazem ja,aj na rebro,mozda su nekim cudom izvadili.kad ono-nisu!!i moli,kukaj,cvili i uguraju nas na red 8.4. na rebro..al ne znam sta ja moram ic na rebro vadit isto nest?mora i uzv testisa radit jer vrli urolog nas nije vidio variokelu ko prst velku i debelu..to nie vidjo pametnjakovic.i bris mora vadit.tak da je situacija mutava,sve naginje na to da ce bit prag...al ovo tapkanje ime ubi...i odemo se nazderat ko prasci u arena centar,onda nam bilo lakse...morala sam razvuc post jer nemam kom cvilit osim vama..sve u svemu,muz je dosao bez ikakvih nalaza osim sgrama.al dr.peros stvarno ok lik,i sestre i sestre na rebru.stvanro su nam izasli u susret.tak da mirujemo sliejdecih 3 tj.,onda opet u osvajanje brda,al na rebru..tko znam di ce nam kraj bti i sta jos..al cim je doktor rekao da vec na prvu se vidi da nece bit potrebe za punkcijom...tako nam usrano stanje...
> eto,drage moje kameleon i rominka,kao sto vidite,na rubu sam da se odam alkoholu od srece neizrecive:DDDD
> sta kod vas?de mal pozitive neke da citam


oboje vadite kariogram na rebru kod prof.begovića nalaz se ćeka oko 2mj sretno dalje :Klap:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Ledena  :Love:  kako to da su vas uopće naručili na punkciju samo s jednim nalazom?! Nemoš vjerovat, malo me iznenađuju.. mm morao skupiti tri sg, nalaz hormona, uzv i color dopler testisa, mikrodelecije i analizu kariotipa... tek sad punkcija! I da, mi smo čekali nalaz kariotipa 3 mj..
Ne ostaje vam drugo, nego se strpiti, znam kako ti je... :Love: 

P.S. Nemoj se ljutiti, al ja se umorim dok pročitam tvoj post  :Laughing: . Ne zato što je velik, nego nigdje točke, velikog slova, uf, uf  :Laughing:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Cao zenske!
Nije me bilo 100 godina. Nista zivo nismo radili/preduzimali u zadnjih godinu dana. I sama sam bila umorna od svega.
MM je konacno progovorio da pristaje na hormonsku terapiju, ako nam je dr. uopste i da, obzirom da mu je FSH visok.
Mi smo imali uspesnu M-Tese, ali neuspesan ICSI ;(
Muz kaze da ce radije uzeti donora nego da ponovo ide pod noz.
Uglavnom moje pitanje glasi ... sta mislite koji saplementi su najbolji za azoo? Ne svidja mi se ovaj ArginMax jer se mora gutati 6 kapsula dnevno.  Dajte nesto manje  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Zasto bas mi, ne postoje nikakvi suplementi, nikakvi preparati kod azoospermije. To ce vam reci bilo koji doktor. Moj savjet je da ne gubite vrijeme, odite kod urologa, androloga, endokrinologa. Za davanje hormonske terapije mora biti predispozicija, a visok FSH vam na zalost ne ide na ruku. Njegova visoka vrijednost znaci da nema proizvodnje pa hipofiza luci sve vise i vise misleci da ce se nesto potaknuti. A FSH ne mozes povratiti u normalu, nazalost. Ne znam koje ste godiste, ali ne gubite vrijeme, vec nadjite ozbiljne doktore da vam ucine sve sto mogu. 
Ledena, i meni zaista nije jasno kako su vas mogli upisati za punkciju bez prethodnih pregleda, a to znaci minimalno 3 spgrama, nalaze hormona isto opetovanih, kariograma (koji u principu ti ne moras raditi), mikrodelecije, inhibin b...Spominjes Prag, i tu cu te morati razocarati. Ukoliko budete imali najmeru ici preko Zavoda, punkciju cete morati uciniti, to je naime jedan od nalaza koji oni zahtijevaju. Pokazuje da ste ucinili sve moguce u nasem zdravstvenom sustavu, ali da nije bilo rezultata. S obzirom da se kod ove dijagnoze nalazi punkcije ne mijenjaju taj nalaz ne mora biti svjez. Uzv testisa tkd. morate obaviti, tj tm mora, kako bi se vidjelo da nema nekakvih izraslina, cista, zacepljenja...to traje kratko i isto se u principu ne ponavlja ukoliko je nalaz uredan. I ovo sto kaze U dobru i zlu, al' je tesko citat tvoje postove  :Wink:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto bas mi, ne postoje nikakvi suplementi, nikakvi preparati kod azoospermije. To ce vam reci bilo koji doktor. Moj savjet je da ne gubite vrijeme, odite kod urologa, androloga, endokrinologa. Za davanje hormonske terapije mora biti predispozicija, a visok FSH vam na zalost ne ide na ruku. Njegova visoka vrijednost znaci da nema proizvodnje pa hipofiza luci sve vise i vise misleci da ce se nesto potaknuti. A FSH ne mozes povratiti u normalu, nazalost. Ne znam koje ste godiste, ali ne gubite vrijeme, vec nadjite ozbiljne doktore da vam ucine sve sto mogu. 
> Ledena, i meni zaista nije jasno kako su vas mogli upisati za punkciju bez prethodnih pregleda, a to znaci minimalno 3 spgrama, nalaze hormona isto opetovanih, kariograma (koji u principu ti ne moras raditi), mikrodelecije, inhibin b...Spominjes Prag, i tu cu te morati razocarati. Ukoliko budete imali najmeru ici preko Zavoda, punkciju cete morati uciniti, to je naime jedan od nalaza koji oni zahtijevaju. Pokazuje da ste ucinili sve moguce u nasem zdravstvenom sustavu, ali da nije bilo rezultata. S obzirom da se kod ove dijagnoze nalazi punkcije ne mijenjaju taj nalaz ne mora biti svjez. Uzv testisa tkd. morate obaviti, tj tm mora, kako bi se vidjelo da nema nekakvih izraslina, cista, zacepljenja...to traje kratko i isto se u principu ne ponavlja ukoliko je nalaz uredan. I ovo sto kaze U dobru i zlu, al' je tesko citat tvoje postove


Znam da ne mogu pomoci preparati, ali sam mislila uz hormonsku terapiju (ako je uopste i dobijemo) da uzme i neke preparate.
Ja imam 33, muz 38  :Sad:   valjda imamo jos pola godine da probamo i hormonsku jer nam to jedino preostaje.  Muzu su i varikokelu popravljali pre 1.5 god.

----------


## Rominka

Ja sam ti brutalno realna, pa tako da jednostavno uz nase dijagnoze ne usudjujem se, vise, zanositi da bi kombinacija cinka/vitamina e i ne znam cega jos, ili tribestan, ili bilo sto slicno moglo utjecati. Sto vise saznajem i ucim o azoo svjesnija sam nepovratnosti situacije, ali neke smo situacije naucili na vlastitoj kozi. Npr koristenje maticne mlijeci koja je izuzetno zdrava je vrlo kobna kod muskaraca koji boluju od azoo jer poremete odnose muskih i zenskih hormona u organizmu. To je nesto sto saznas kada krenes s time. Da se to nama, mm nije dogodilo ne bi bili saznali, i tek tada su nas doktori posteno oprali jer kako nam je palo napamet bez konzultacija upustiti se u tako nesto. Uglavnom, trebalo nam je nakon maticne mlijeci dobrih 8 mjeseci da se hormoni vrate na staro, ali smo zeznuli testosteron  :Sad:  zbog toga, ja savjetujem pustiti medicinu da radi svoje, a ono sto mi mozemo uciniti jest da zivimo zdravo, umjereno,  aktivno i da budemo sretni.

----------


## ledena

Samo za drustvo u cosku-tipkam vam sa lapa,ne sa tableta :Klap: !ja pola nase procedure ne kontam,majkemi...Naruce nas tamo,ovaj kaze nemate ovo,ono...Pa nismo mi sami sebe poslali nigdje.Al aj,prezivimo i to.Nazovem urologa da pitam gdje i sta za uzv testisa,a men seljober ko iz topa-pa sta ce vam to,samo vas zavlace :Confused: .Tako da kad sve zbrojimo i oduzmemo,vise se ne nadamo bas nicemu normalnom.Nek nas bacaju vam,tam-nama svejedno.Spremni smo da ce ovo trajati u epskim razmjerima.Onak,prati me neki osjecaj zatupljenosti.Cekat cemo nalaze sta je vadio sad,pa cemo skupa se naruciti na vv.Meni moraju jos hormona i hormona povadit jer ,eto,mi ne mozemo ni jedan kompletan nalaz obavit kak spada.Ma nek mi vade i slijepo crijevo ak treba,sam da ne ponavljamo neke stvari za bezveze.Evo,trudim se upotrebljavati i velika slova,a to iziskuje dodatni napor :Grin: ..Ocekujem da cete cijeniti sav moj trud,al č i ć i ž i đ ne trazite :Laughing:

----------


## postoji nada

Dragi moji pozdrav svima  :Bye: 
Pratim vas koliko stignem,nisam bas u potpunom toku,nisam imala niti volje za ovu nasu temu,sto zbog poslo,sto svega sto se lose dogodilo, ali uletim ponekad na brzinu ,pa procitam i postove.
Svima puno srece i uspjeha u daljnjim borbama,posebno mojim dragim s kojim kontaktiram preko p.p.
Neznam dali ste culi za istrazivanje  o proizvodnji sperme iz dna, koje se vrti od 2009.godine ,pa ako zelite ukucajte si na googlu:
LJUDSKU SPERMU PROIZVEST CE OD MATICNIH STANICA, pa si malo procitajte ako zelite ,meni je to mali tracak nade ,sobzirom da su na misevima uspjeli ,sad se jos istrazuje 1-2godine ,da bih se moglo pokusat na ljudima.Pa evo dragi moji neznam dali ce to biti tako brzo,i dali cemo taj vlak uloviti mi koji imamo vec dosta godina,ali eto bar da buduca djeca nemaju ovakvih problema u buducnosti kao mi nazalost.Eto toliko od mene, ako kako mogu pomoc tu sam.Velik pozdrav svima. :Bye:

----------


## mrnjau

evo da i ja prijavim novije nalaze... :Evil or Very Mad: ...testosteron je u odnosu na proslu godinu sa 14,5 pao na 12,7, fsh je 8,4, lh 3,2 , prolaktin 240 a estradiol na gornjoj granici 0,128 (<0,13)...spermokultura i urinokultura bez izolovanih patogenih bakterija...i naravno spermiogram ponovo sve nule s tim sto je ph sada cak 9 (prosle godine je bio 8,5) a nivo fruktoze je sa 4 sada pao na 2,6...zaista ne znam sta da mislim,da li je neko zacepljenje ili je neopstruktivna azoospermija...uskoro cemo se naruciti kod androloga,pa mozda dobijemo i neku terapiju...
suborkama i suborcima,sve najbolje i da ovo proljece donese mnogo dobrih vijesti i rezultata   :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Mrnjau, ja bih rekla da dokle god spgram varira, i dokle god s vremena na vrijeme nadju nesto (ako sam dobro shvatila) da je bolje nego da je vec dana dijagnoza. Mozda je bio bolestan, pa je prerano radjen spgram. Bitno da idete andrologu, koji ce, nadam se, dobro sagledati sliku.
ledena, ja ti imam, doslovce jednu biljeznicu, od samog pocetka u koju zapisujem pitanja, nedoumice, i sve moguce i formacije, pa kad dodjemo kod dr ja to lijepo na stol i otvorenih karata kazem da ne idem van dok ne pretresemo. Srecom, vecinom smo naletili na dobre doktore, a birokracija i sdministracija su druga stvar. Zaista, probaj si zapisati pitanja, ali i kada telefonski s nekim pricas, pa ti da info ili vas naruci -trazi ime i prezime.( jednom su nas zezli tako, ali ja sam rekla da sam razgovarala s tom i tom gdjom, da mi je rekla to i to, u toliko i toliko sati - sve mi je dala krive info- ali vadili su nam krv jer je njihova djelatnica dala krive info, a mi smo putovali 600 km).

----------


## kameleon

šta reći osim borba, borba i opet borba...
pozdravi svima  :Kiss: 
ledena, žao mi je šta je tako ispalo...i nadam se da će vam nalazi biti ok pa ćete uskoro moći i na punkciju..
mm obavio sve te nalaze šta si nabrojala, i bome je trajalo...ali eto, ipak je neka nada na našoj strani da ćemo uopće doći do punkcije/ biopsije tu kod nas..., a 8.4. je začas!  :Smile: 

inače, mm je dijagnoza azoo+ retrogradna ejakulacija, tako da idemo u postupke s plivačima iz urina ( ovaj mjesec sekundarni, jer prošli nije bilo niti jednog pokretnog), tako da čekamo kako će to proći, a onda se naručujemo za biopsiju, nalazi su svi spremni i ok, a biolog dao zeleno svjetlo!!  :Yes:

----------


## ledena

Sluzbeno mi je zlo od svega.Nemam bas nekog optimizma.Nakon 2 mj.krvavog mobbinga,nakon sto su me degradirali,skinuli koeficijent i placu,proglasili nepsosobnom,sad su me i bacili na novo radno mjesto,putujem sat vremena svaki dan.I iskreno,strah me kad dodje moj red za vadjenje hormona.Bojim se i tsh i svega da s enije ovo odrazilo tamo gdje mi najmanje treba.Tako da mi ovaj neorganizirani pocetak nase borbe i nije drama preteska,ali je drama.

I kak kaze kameleon,borba,borba i samo borba...

----------


## Rominka

Ajme Ledena, pricas moju pricu! Tako mi je zao. Ali ne daj se! Da te tjesim i da ti kazem da ce doci sve na svoje u firmi- vjerojatno nece cim su ti tako nesto ucinili. Evo ja se borim sa svojima sad vec dvije godine. Istina da je sada malo lakse, ali ne zbog njih vec zbog sefice koja me sada vodi jer je puna razumijevanja. Drzi se!

----------


## mrnjau

rominka,kamo puste srece da spermiogram varira u tom smislu  :Smile:  ... za godinu i par mjeseci,4 spermiograma su pokazala sve same nule...
mi trenutno nismo u mogucnosti da trazimo bolje strucnjake van tuzle,pa cemo makar zakazati kod androloga,mozda nam da neku terapiju...inace urolog ne zna u cemu je kod nas problem...tako da mi jos uvijek ne znamo da li je opstruktivna ili noa...uglavnom u odnosu na proslu godinu,muz se uspio rjesiti zlatnog stafilokoka i velikog broja eritrocita koje je imao u ejakulatu,ph je porasla u odnosu na proslu godinu sa 8,5 na 9 a fruktoza je pala sa 4 na 2,6...mozda nekome ovakvi nalazi jasno ukazuju u cemu je kvaka,ja apsolutno od drveta ne vidim sumu...  :Unsure:  
ma bitno mi je da dok se ne dokopamo strucnjaka u zagrebu ili beogradu,u nasem gradu napravimo sve preglede koje mozemo...
i kod nas je gusto,mrdnut ne mozemo odavdje dok ne sredimo neke zivotno bitne stvari na sudu,a valjda je to uvijek tako,poslije niza peripetija i problema,dodje vrijeme da se sve nezavrseno konacno okonca...
sretno cure u postupcima   :fige:   :Wink:

----------


## vesnam

Kontaktirala sam Bahceci, vezano za naš problem, evo i odgovora:
Postovani,

Postoji samo jedna skupina pacijenata koja ima mogucnost za lijecenje
problema sa spermom. To su pacijenti koji imaju FSH i LH hormon
manji nego sto je normalno (manje od 1). Za tu skupinu moguce je osigurati
poboljsanje, ubrizgavanjem lijekova. Za ostale skupine pacijenata, ne
postoji ucinkovit nacin lijecenja.

Urolog dr. Emre Bakircioglu kaze da je u vasoj situaciji moguce pronaci
spermu microTESE metodom.

Dr. Emre Bakircioglu planira da bude u Sarajevu u aprilu da bi
pregledao pacijente i nakon toga obavio micro-TESE, TESA, MESA operacije.

Prije nego sto urolog dodje trebali bi ste doci na konsultacije s dr.
Enver Kurt. On ce vam objasniti sve detalje.

Ukoliko treba uraditi cijene su;
Micro-TESE je 2.500,00 KM.
TESA / MESA je 1.500,00 KM.


Za sad smo još uvek u razmatranju gde ćemo da krenemo, zakazala sam termin u klinici u Srbiji pa ćemo videti, ako ništa drugo pravac Sarajevo pa šta namBog da

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Cure čiji su muževi prošli punkciju testisa na VV, jel su dobili kakvu lokalnu anesteziju? MM ide za tjedan dana na TESA, ja ga uvjeravam da će dobiti neku lokalnu, jer mislim da sam negdje pročitala da se dobije, al sad neznam jel to vrijedi za sve bolnice..jel hoće?

----------


## Rominka

Ne, za punkciju ne daju nista - to je bezbolno, jedino traze da ostanes sjediti koju minutu nakon. Mozda ce eventualno imati feeling da mu je ostala igla, ali to ce kratko trajati. Uistinu je bezbolno - kaze mm.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Ne, za punkciju ne daju nista - to je bezbolno, jedino traze da ostanes sjediti koju minutu nakon. Mozda ce eventualno imati feeling da mu je ostala igla, ali to ce kratko trajati. Uistinu je bezbolno - kaze mm.


o fuck! mm se pravi hrabar, al imam osjećaj da ga je ipak trta, u zadnje vrijeme me često pita: "jesi ti sigurna da ima lokalna?sigurno me lažeš!"
Neznam da mu sad kažem istinu  :Unsure:  :facepalm:  Ma preživit će !

----------


## vesnam

Mi bili na punkciji, i ništa nisu našli. Mm kaže da je bezbolno skroz, nema nikakvu anesteziju i posle toga je još vozio 300km do kuće. Mi ćemo polako da se spremamo za micro tesu, pošto ne bi da idemo na običnu biopsiju, kad ga već seku, neka onda bude najbolja metoda koja može da se uradi. Da li neko ima informaciju kada stiže doktor iz Istambula, promakli su nam termini za aprili  :Unsure:

----------


## aboni76

Vesnam sretno  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## little ivy

Sretno Vesnam.
 i mi bi do sarajeva ali nikako se odluciti kada. bas me zanjima kada ce doktro dolazit. bili su nas zvali prosli mjesec ali nismo mogli ici pa su rekli da se javimo kad budemo mogli.
sretno svima

----------


## Luli

Nama su iz Sarajeva rekli da jos nemaju tocan datum a da se nadaju da bi doktor mogao doci sredinom ovog mjeseca.Sretno svima.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

:Bye:  Pozdrav!
Evo da prijavim izvještaj s punkcije  :Smile: .. MM je jučer u 8,45h bio naručen kod dr.P na VV, dr. pregledao nalaze, pričao mu više o biopsiji nego o punkciji (isplašio ga kako je punkcija bolna), i poslao ga da ipak da i ejakulat za svaki slučaj... Onda smo čekali 2 sata da dođe dr koja radi punkciju.. ušao unutra i za 5min izašao van blijed kao krpa  :Smile:  Kaže da nije toliko bolno koliko je mislio da će biti, u biti sama punkcija ne boli, nego kad mu stisne testis i nategne, to ga je zabolilo..pa mu je malo bilo slabo, al brzo ga je prošlo. Za sat vremena više nije ništa ni osjetio, kao novi!! Uboli su u oba testisa, pa eto nadamo se da će naći nešto..sad slijedi čekanje nalaza 10-15 dana... :Sad:

----------


## sos15

> Pozdrav!
> Evo da prijavim izvještaj s punkcije .. MM je jučer u 8,45h bio naručen kod dr.P na VV, dr. pregledao nalaze, pričao mu više o biopsiji nego o punkciji (isplašio ga kako je punkcija bolna), i poslao ga da ipak da i ejakulat za svaki slučaj... Onda smo čekali 2 sata da dođe dr koja radi punkciju.. ušao unutra i za 5min izašao van blijed kao krpa  Kaže da nije toliko bolno koliko je mislio da će biti, u biti sama punkcija ne boli, nego kad mu stisne testis i nategne, to ga je zabolilo..pa mu je malo bilo slabo, al brzo ga je prošlo. Za sat vremena više nije ništa ni osjetio, kao novi!! Uboli su u oba testisa, pa eto nadamo se da će naći nešto..sad slijedi čekanje nalaza 10-15 dana...


U dobru i zlu,

nadam se da će stići pozitivan rezultat, potrebno je na ovoj temi dobrih vijesti. Samo mi je čudno što toliko čekate na rezultat, mi smo znali ishod već nakon dva sata.

Sretno :fige:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Hvala sos!
I meni je čudno, ja sam mislila da će nam reć da nazovem popodne, al eto, tako su rekli, nadam se da će biti brže.. Rominka koliko ste vi čekali?

----------


## Rominka

U roku od dva tjedna smo dobili nalaz. Iako su rekli tri tjedna. Ali nije to ni tako dugo, barem nisam tako dozivjela.

----------


## postoji nada

U dobru i zlu ,mi smo takoder kao i Rominka cekali 2.tjedna rezultate punkcije sa V.V. svu srecu vam zelim da se nade puno plivaca.

Zasto bas mi ,bas mi je zao sto ti muz nezeli vise na micro-tese sobzirom da su vam nasli spermije.,iako ostaju posljedice poslje tese ,moj muz je rekao da bih isao jos 10.puta samo da postoji sansa i 1% da ce se nesto naci ,ali za nas nema svrhe vise. Sretno sa terapijom ako cete pokusat.

Svima curama koje se spremaju u Bahceci - Sarajevo na micro-tese , zaista od srca zelim da se vrate svi sa pozitivnim rezultatima, i da vise nikad nebude toliko losih rezultata kao sto je bilo u 12.mj. kad nas je isla velika grupa sa ovog foruma.

Aboni76 ,cekam zeljno tvoj postupak iz Bahcecija. :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Postoji nada  hvala  :Smile: , čekat ćemo nema nam druge, ma proć će to brzo!
Kako ste vi? Jeste pričali šta ćete dalje? Možda preintimno pitanje..

----------


## Rominka

Ludaaaa sam od ove nase birokracije!!! Znam da bi bilo jos gore da je nema, ali da netko moze biti toliko tvrd....uf....zasto se uz prokletu azoo moram jos i sa njima stalno boriti....zivim u selendri ( u svakom pogrdnom smislu te rijeci - mentalnoj i geografskoj) gdje dr op misle da su bogovi i da su apriori u pravu...po njima rebro treba priznati nalaz iz ove moje selendre, zapravo banka tkiva mora priznati....ne znam vise mora li ili ne mora, znam da je dr. s rebra trazila, inzistirala da nalaz hiv-a, hepatitisa bude iskljucivo iz petrove sa transfuzije. Cak je to zaokruzila, podcrtala i stavila usklicnike i rekla da moraju dati putni nalog...a gle cudna li cuda, mm ni uputnicu ne moze dobiti!! Buahahahaha - to se ja smijem i lupam glavom u zid  :Wink: )

----------


## little ivy

Rominka,probaj dobit njih na Petrovoj i pitaj moze li uputnica za pregled kod njih pa da se u sklopu toga izvadi krv? birokracija je katastrofa ali teoretski zahebavaju odavno i za sve pretrage koje mozemo obavit u svojim selendrama nisu nam obavezni dat uputnice za dalje. npr uputnica za ljecenje ide na prvi najblizi medicinski centar sto ne mora biti zgb, a i ti s petrove ne bi da njihove kolege laboranti ne znaju radit. gluposti. ako po pragu priznaju nase hrv nalaze ne vidim sto je njima teško.
drži se ne daj se. strpljenja.

----------


## little ivy

i da...mi smo nalaze punkcije s VV cekali od 1.7. do negdje sredine devetog mjeseca. jeste da je isao postom al toliko dugo?! ljeto pa ljudi odmarali,bilo je to prije 4 god mozda su se popravili.

----------


## ledena

oho...vidim da se nesto dogadja

u dobu i zlu,dobre info sam proctala i od tebe i rominke vezano za punkciju.mi jos cekamo nalaze od prije 3 tj.,a u ponedjeljak u 10smo na rebru

a svima nam vrijeme ideeee

moja kolegica je ostala trudna prirodnim putem,nakon 2 neuspjele inseminacije u kbo i kad su upali u ovaj zacarani krug pokusaja.dobro,situacija je ful drugacija od nase,ali dala mi je nadu.i odmah mi rekla,uspjet cete,samo ne odustajat!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Romi* ti stvarno imaš peh  :gaah:  Nama odavdje isto ne daju uvijek putni nalog (Slavonija), jedino smo dobili za kariogram i mikrodelecije, i sad za TESA.. zato što se to ne radi u KBO..A imamo blizu 500km do Zg
*Little ivy* ajme, valjda nećemo toliko dugo čekati, izludit ćemo..
*ledena* dobro je s vremena na vrijeme dobiti poticaj i nadu od nekoga  :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Aha vidim da je u pitanju i uputnica..Bože sačuvaj...ja sam mm-vom doktoru op govorila šta da napiše na uputnicu za genetske pretrage..nikad se čovjek u svojoj karijeri nije susreo s tim..

----------


## Konfuzija

Je li netko od vas s NOA možda pratio odnos estradiola i testosterona u seminalnoj plazmi i jeste li pokušavali terapiju letrozolom, tj. Femarom, i ako da, kakvi su bili rezultati?
Zahvaljujem na bilo kakvoj informaciji.

----------


## mrnjau

konfuzija,ja na tvoje pitanje mogu samo da dam konstataciju u vezi sa nasim slucajem...naime,pretpostavljam da se kod mm radi o noa,u spermi nema niti jednog spermatozoida,testisi normalni cak i veci od prosjecnih a testosteron na donjoj granici dok je estradiol na gornjoj,vjerujem da postoji povezanost i nadam se da ce androlog dati odgovarajucu terapiju...za femaru znam da je supresor estrogena(kao i klomifen) i da ga neki doktori preferiraju jer ima manje nuspojava npr. ne tanji endometrij kod zena i puno se brze izlucuje iz organizma a koristi se i kod zena koje su oboljele od raka dojke (moja ga svekrva uzima u terapiji )...
da li je tm prepisana femara? ako jeste i ako te ne mrzi,napisi molim te vrijednosti njegovih hormona   :Bye:

----------


## sos15

Konfuzija, možeš li malo više detalja napisati o ovome? Nama niko nije predlagao ni femaru ni klomifen, ali mm je koristio pregnyl koji nije dao efekte.

----------


## postoji nada

> Postoji nada  hvala , čekat ćemo nema nam druge, ma proć će to brzo!
> Kako ste vi? Jeste pričali šta ćete dalje? Možda preintimno pitanje..



U dobru i zlu ,ma sve ok ,nema vise nikakvih tajni ,sad svi znaju, bar su nas ostavili na miru.
Kao sto pise u mom potpisu "kraj", to je to , a cemu da se nadamo jedino Bozjem cudu i nicem drugom.
Eventualno bi pokusali s nekom terapijom ,ali to jos istrazujemo sto bi se moglo probati.
U meduvremenu sad vec 2.mjeseca cekali smo nalaz inhibina b,kojeg nazalost vise nigdje nemozemo napravit,
pa eto da znate Zagreb nula bodova ,cak su nam u privatnom laboratoriju ovih dana vratili novce jel je nemoguce ocitat taj nalaz
kao do daljnjeg ,neznam sto im to znaci.zbog cega ali eto ,zvala sam i Vinogradsku ista stvar.,a bez njega nista od terapije.
Svakako vas pratim , i cekam pozitivne rezultate od svih ,sa bilo koje strane ,zaista bi bilo lijepo nakon duzeg vremena da 
i na ovoj nasoj temi pocmu opet lijepe vijesti da nam stizu.

Romi za nepovjerovat ,a tako je to kod nas,nazalost. :Love:  ,bit ce bolje draga. cekam biopsiju vasu  :fige:

----------


## kameleon

evo da se javim ovdje...mi odgodili i biopsiju i zg,
jer smo izvukli iz urina par komada za oplodnju...(mm- azoo i retrogradna ejakulacija)
došli do transfera dvije mrvice i sada  :Cekam: 
ovaj nam je postupak bio za odraditi, imali zamrznute js jer prošli ciklus nije bilo plivača...napravili sve pripreme za zg... i eto...kad smo se najmanje nadali...zbilja klišej ali tako je ispalo...još treba doćekati betu...
velika  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*kameleon*  :fige:  za veliku betu
*postoji nada*  :Love:   to sam negdje pročitala da isto par čeka dugo nalaz inhibina, navodno nema reagensa.. :Unsure:

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa evo, čitam neke studije na netu.. U slučajevima kada je estrogen veći od testosterona (piše negdje i točan omjer koji treba biti), dobri rezultati se postižu letrozolom, to je dosta slučaj kod nešto debljih muškaraca npr. E sad, negdje piše da je dovoljno pratiti ta dva hormona u serumu (iz krvi), a negdje preporučuju seminalnu plazmu. Našeg androloga (VV) estradiol nije uopće zanimao, niti u serumu niti u plazmi. Tako da bi rado odradili tu pretragu, ali ne znam gdje dati testirati seminalnu plazmu.
*Sos*, ne znam ni ja previše, novi smo u ovomu i za sada imamo kripto. Kakvi su hormoni tvoga muža (FSH, LH, testosteron, estradiol)?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

konfuzija a kakvi su hormoni kod tm? 
MM isto ima estradiol visok 300 (ref.vr. 55-173), testosteron 28,32 (ref.vr. 9,3-35), Ftesto 42,07 (muškarci od 20-39god - 31-147), FSH 14,13(1,3-8,1)
Androlog na VV također nije pridao nikakvu važnost estradiolu, kao on varira, a mm je pio vitamine pa je možda zbog toga...

----------


## sos15

Prvo da čestitam kameleon, ovo su baš super vijesti, nadam se da ćeš nam ubrzo javiti lijepu trocifrenu betu.

Konfuzija, što se tiče nalaza, mm je poslednji put radio u januaru ove godine: LH 8,3 (ref. vr. 1,7-8,6); FSH 21,3(ref. vr. 1,5-12,4); Prolaktin 216(ref.vr. 86-324); Testosteron 2,28 (ref.vr. 2,8-8,0); estradiol 23,66 (ref.vr. 7,63-42,6). Nama niko nije obraćao pažnju na te omjere, a za nalaze iz seminalne plazme nisam ni čula, ali raspitaću se gdje se radi. Ja se iskreno malo bojim tih terapija jer je mm došlo do poremećaja hormona tokom terapije pregnylom,a bez rezultata. Sad pije sperm hope,pa se nada čudu. Misliš li da bi na osnovu njegovih nalaza vrijedilo pokušati tu terapiju femarom? Ko bi mi uopte to propisao?

Što se tiče inhibina b, ako vas put nanese u Banja Luku, možete ga odraditi za 20 EUR, rezultati budu gotovi za 5-7 dana, a može se slati i brzom poštom uzorak za Beograd, tamo je još jeftinije. Čini mi se da je tužna tako radila.

----------


## Konfuzija

*U dobru i zlu*, koja je logika iza tvrdnje da se estradiol može podići zbog vitamina? Za boga miloga, onda nitko ne bi pio profertile i spermhopeove i ne znam što još ne. Kako vam je to objasnio? Pa duplo mu je veći od gornje granice!  :Sad: 

*Sos*, testosteron je nizak. Amerikanci kažu da bi odnos estrogena prema testosteronu trebao biti oko 4:1 (u korist testosterona). E, tu sad treba uzeti u obzir da je estradiol samo jedan od estrogena, i naravno preračunati mjerne jedinice.
Evo, pa malo pročitaj:
O klomifenu: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16422830
O letrozolu (Femari): http://www.steroidology.com/forum/an...nhibitors.html
O omjeru estrogen-testosteron: http://www.alsearsmd.com/excess-estrogen/

Ja bih uradila sve pretrage i onda tražila dobrog androloga. VV se očito može prekrižiti. Zna li tko kakva je dr. Bernat na Rebru glede ovakvih terapija?

----------


## kameleon

sos, u dobru i zlu hvala vam!!!  :Kiss: 
ja se ful nadam ali  :Cool:  do bete!!!
konfuzija, ja sam o dr.Bernat čula samo najbolje..
rominka kakvi su vam nalazi???
ledena jeste obavili onaj pregled šta je bio za 4.mj??
pozdravi svima!!!

----------


## vesnam

18 april zakazane konsultacije u Bahceci klinici. Jaavljam sta su rekli

----------


## Konfuzija

Mi još nismo povadili sve hormone. Zna li tko gdje se u državnoj klinici može izvaditi INHIBIN B? Ne bih vadila privatno jer su mi jedni već zbrljali AMH, i to ne malo.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Konfuzija neznam, tako je rekao, kao da svašta može utjecati na e2 i da on varira iz dana u dan..mene je isto zabrinjavalo to, al i dr. op nam je to rekao... Trenutno se ne opterećujem tim..sad čekamo nalaze punkcije, pa ćemo vidjeti...  Inače ovako je mm zdrav, radio je sve moguće pretrage za koje je mogao dobiti uputnicu i sve mu je ok, jer sam se ja bojala da nije neki tumor ili tako nešto, onda zna e2 biti povišen...al eto hB sve je dobro.

----------


## mrnjau

kameleon  :fige:  za zimskog bebaca 
vesnam sretno na konsultacijama u sarajevu,ako se sjetis,molim te pitaj doktora da li je nuzno centrifugiranje spermatozoida ako ih nadju u postupku,sjecam se da su kod nekih parova u decembru pronadjeni spermatozoidi ali nakon centrifugiranja nisu bili dovoljno kvalitetni za oplodnju ( obzirom da je kod svih nas sa dijagnozom azoospermija svaki plivac zlata vrijedan,mozda je moguce izbjeci to centrifugiranje,hvala ti unaprijed   :Smile:  )
a sto se femare tice,mislim da nasi doktori nemaju neko preveliko iskustvo u lijecenju muske neplodnosti sa istom,uglavnom se propisuje zenama nakon operacije raka dojke ili zenama u postupku mpo za veci broj folikula...propisivanje femare u svrhu lijecenja mn izgleda je praksa ponajvise americkih doktora a negdje sam procitala da je znaju predloziti i evropski (brisel) kao terapiju nekoliko mjeseci prije biopsije...cim dobijem termin kod androloga pitat cu ga za femaru pa cu prenijeti njegovo misljenje...za sada znam da ju se prije 4-5 godina u zagrebu moglo dobiti na recept a da je bez recepta kutija za mjesec dana bila oko 1000 kn,raspitat cu se po apotekama da li moze dobiti na recept i kod nas u bosni...

----------


## vesnam

Mrnjau

----------


## vesnam

Mrnjau, koliko ja znam, centrifuga se radi tek ako ne nadju nista, valjda se talog ponovo pretrazi da bi videli da li se neki malisa sario. Mozda i gresim, ja sam to tako
 skontala kad smo bili na punkciji. Svakako cu pitati, i meni bi znacilo da znam. Mi svakako necemo odmah na operaciju, idemo da cujemo misljenje iz prve ruke

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija neznam, tako je rekao, kao da svašta može utjecati na e2 i da on varira iz dana u dan..Inače ovako je mm zdrav, radio je sve moguće pretrage za koje je mogao dobiti uputnicu i sve mu je ok, jer sam se ja bojala da nije neki tumor ili tako nešto, onda zna e2 biti povišen...al eto hB sve je dobro.


Naravno, najbitnije da je on zdrav i dobro se osjeća, ali svejedno mislim da bi trebalo obratiti više pažnje na estradiol, pa ga pratiti neko vrijeme, izvaditi više puta krv da bi se procijenilo pravo stanje. Pogotovo jer je toliko povišen.




> da li je nuzno centrifugiranje spermatozoida ako ih nadju u postupku,sjecam se da su kod nekih parova u decembru pronadjeni spermatozoidi ali nakon centrifugiranja nisu bili dovoljno kvalitetni za oplodnju ( obzirom da je kod svih nas sa dijagnozom azoospermija svaki plivac zlata vrijedan,mozda je moguce izbjeci to centrifugiranje,hvala ti unaprijed   )
> a sto se femare tice,mislim da nasi doktori nemaju neko preveliko iskustvo u lijecenju muske neplodnosti sa istom,uglavnom se propisuje zenama nakon operacije raka dojke ili zenama u postupku mpo za veci broj folikula...propisivanje femare u svrhu lijecenja mn izgleda je praksa ponajvise americkih doktora a negdje sam procitala da je znaju predloziti i evropski (brisel) kao terapiju nekoliko mjeseci prije biopsije...cim dobijem termin kod androloga pitat cu ga za femaru pa cu prenijeti njegovo misljenje...za sada znam da ju se prije 4-5 godina u zagrebu moglo dobiti na recept a da je bez recepta kutija za mjesec dana bila oko 1000 kn,raspitat cu se po apotekama da li moze dobiti na recept i kod nas u bosni...


Ejakulat se centrifugira samo ako ne nađu nijedan spermij nativno. Kakva im je kvaliteta nakon centrifugiranja? Mi smo imali čak i pokretnih. Mislim da to ovisi o tome kakva im je kvaliteta inače, a uglavnom je loša kod ovakvih dijagnoza. 
Da, znam da Femara ide samo za onkološke bolesnike, ali ako liječnik specijalist propiše, onda moraš dobiti lijek i gotovo.
Javi nam što vam je androlog rekao.

----------


## aboni76

mrnjau kod nas je rađena micro tese, neđeno je nešto, ne baš puno, doktor nam je rekao da ne zna koliko ih ima jer nisu htjeli raditi centrifugu da ne bi izgubili na kvaliteti...

vesnam sretno  :fige:

----------


## mrnjau

mislila sam na centrifugiranje materijala nakon micro tese,ako vam nije mrsko vratite se na stranice 62 i 63 gdje se govori upravo o ovome...
zaboravila sam na tvoj slucaj aboni76,znaci da se materijal moze zamrznuti i bez centrifugiranja (mozda ih treba zamoliti da ga podijele na sto vise bocica? ipak operacija nije bezazlena i ne moze se raditi neogranicen broj puta!)...sjecam se da su od nekih desetak parova koji su usli u postupak,kod 2-3 nadjeni spermatozoidi ali poslije centrifugiranja nisu bili dobre kvalitete ili nisu prezivjeli centrifugiranje...

----------


## aboni76

Nama nisu rekli poslije operacije koliko je bočica zaleđeno, ali mi je doktor kada sam išla na kosultacije rekao da su dvije..Na osnovu toga pretpostavljam da razdvajaju, a ako se dobro sjećam od mužu od new girl su zaledili četiri bočice...

----------


## mrnjau

da,vjerovatno prema kolicini pronadjenog materijala...ako se mi odlucimo za postupak u sarajevu,ja cu ih zamoliti ( ako kod nas uspiju da pronadju plivace ),da ih ne stavljaju u centrifugu...mnogo mi je gora situacija da ne budu za upotrebu nego da ih uopste nema...

----------


## ledena

kameleon-daj razlog da zaplacemo od srece svi ovdje!

jucer na rebru vadili krv za kariogram,sad cekamo 2 mj.I odemo na vv da vidimo sta je sa nalazima sta je muz bio na vadjenju svega i svacega prije mj.dana,a oni taman poslali postom.Cim dobijemo,nastavaljamo dalje.Bitno je da je moj nalaz na ureaplazmu sad negativan,bestija je ubijena..

Imam filing da je kameleon probila led..Curke,jesen je nasa...


kisic svima

----------


## kameleon

ledena  :Kiss: , vrlo rado... čekam...  :Cool: 
jeste uspjeli vidjeti nalaze ili još putuju?? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze!!!!!!!!
mrnjau, hvala i vama malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!!!

----------


## postoji nada

Sos  :Love:  ,hvala za informaciju, mozda nesto iskombiniramo, doktor je rekao da pokusava ishoditi da se taj nalaz uskoro pocme raditi na Rebru-Zg,tak da cemo jos malo pricekat,ak potraje nacemo drugo rjesenje kako do njega. :fige: , navijam za pozitivne rezultate od terapije vase, kad smo vec kod toga kolika je terapija 3 ili 6mj? 

Sretno cure svima od srca

----------


## sos15

> Sos  ,hvala za informaciju, mozda nesto iskombiniramo, doktor je rekao da pokusava ishoditi da se taj nalaz uskoro pocme raditi na Rebru-Zg,tak da cemo jos malo pricekat,ak potraje nacemo drugo rjesenje kako do njega., navijam za pozitivne rezultate od terapije vase, kad smo vec kod toga kolika je terapija 3 ili 6mj? 
> 
> Sretno cure svima od srca


Eh, draga, terapija traje 6 mjeseci, iskreno: ja ne polažem nadu u nju, ali smo odlučili da i to probamo, čisto da možemo reći da smo sve pokušali.

----------


## edina

moj muz je koristio hormosku terapiju pa mu nista nije pomoglo. samo smo izgubili vrijeme i novaz.
a sad uzivamo u nasem malom cudu sto kuca srce isod mog. nadam se dacu uskoro saznati sta nosim.

----------


## tuzna

cure,evo i mene nakon nekog vremena.
ja sam na jednom drugom forumu cula za jedan proizvod koji se zove Soul (proizvodjac je Rain).
kako sam impulsivna,odmah sam ga narucila (u BiH ga nema, narucila sma ga iz Srbije).
mm ga pije vec 2 mjeseca. istovremeno kad smo ga mi narucivali,jedan nas poznanik je poceo da se odvikava od  droge (speed je u pitanju)
na prva dva  testiranja je isao prije nego je poceo soul da pije i pokazao mu je nalaz amfetamine.
onda je iduci nalaz pokazao samo lijekove za smirenje koje pije kao dio terpaije.
a onda odjednom zadnja dva puta(otkad pije soul) nije pozitivan na tu vrstu lijekova,a pije ih svaki dan.
prosle sedmice kad nije bio pozitivan dr je bio u fazonu  :Shock: k, pij ti to sto pijes,mozda nesto nije dobro uradjeno,vijdet cemo iduci put.
juce -covjeku ponovo nema lijekova za smirenje na testu!
zvali su mene dok su razgovarali sa dr-om da kazem sta to on pije,jer je doktor u cudu kako to da toliko vrsi detoksikaciju taj preparat da se to ne pokaze.nemoguce!
pogledao na internetu i rekao OK, moze piti,sve je na biljnoj bazi,al se ne moze cudom nacuditi(jer covjek popije tu tabletu za smirenje svaki dan)!

ja sam inace odusevljena zenom od koje sam kupila taj preparat, pricala mi je kako nema iiskustva sa lijecenjem neplodnoscu,ali ona je med sestra i radi sa teskim pacijentima,koji se lijece od karcinoma, i kaze kako nikad nije vidjela da nesto tako obnavlja celije!
ocarala me je recenicom da ne bi mogla prodavati nesto sto ne pomaze, a radi sa ljudima na samrtnickoj postelji,ko bi sa tim zivio?!

jos ne znam da li pomaze kod neplodnosti,al sam razmisljala da sam sretna ako to mm pomogne da makar popravi sigurno vec naruseni balans u orgnaizmu, nije bilo uzalud.

eh,sve vam ovo pisem,jer nemam pojma kako da porvjerim da li se ista desava.
fsh mu je oduvijek OK,dakle,otpada mogucnost provjere na taj nacin
inhibin je bio oko 25, kasnnije porastao do 57,prije godinu i pol smo ga mjerili i on je, izgleda, doista pokazao pravo stanje stvari.
medjutim,juce mi je neko rekao kako dr. Emre smatra da ni inhibin nije neki pokazatelj(a sama sam citala na forumima slucaj da je covjek imao 80 inhibin i nista spermija, a mailom mi se javio neki kojeg sam isto srela na forumu i koji je imao inhibin 12 i u prosloj turi micrtese pacijenata,nasli su mu spermije)

i sta sad d aja radim kad mm popije soula za 3 mjeseca?! kako da porvjerimo desava li se nesto? spermigoram mislim da nema smisla,nikad niti jedan spermij nije ni bio u ejakulatu.
fsh i inhibin nidu sigurni? ima neko ideju?
ne bi isli odmah na microtese jer ako bi utvrdili da ovo pomaze,ne bih zalila novce za jos jednu tromjesecnu turu soula.

----------


## sos15

Tužna,

ja bih ipak ponovila spermiogram i spolne hormone, da vidiš omjer ostalih hormona. Koliko god neki doktori ne pridaju važnost inhibinu, mm je on pokazao stvano stanje ( bio je manji od 7). Ja lično ne vjerujem da će mm pomoći sperm hope, ali ipak smatram kad je već počeo piti da treba ponoviti spermiogram, za svaki slučaj, s tim što su kod njega i hormoni u haosu,pa će ponoviti i te nalaze.

Može li link za taj Soul? Možda bi i to probali kad završimo s ovim (što reče jednom *boss*, ili ću ubiti mm raznim lijekovima ili će naći spermiće).

----------


## mrnjau

tuzna,pratim te na vise foruma   :Embarassed:   bas mi je drago sto ste ponovo u akciji  :Klap:  ... mislim da bi svakako trebali ponoviti nalaze hormona ali i spermiogram(vjerujem da je u sarajevu moguce pronaci laboratorij gdje se osim nativno moze pregledati i centrifugat)...soul je prema sastavu izvrstan antioksidans (kako vidim nacin prodaje je kao i kod herbalajfa,kalivite i sl,napisi molim te cijenu po kojoj si uspjela da ga nabavis,mi bi ga rado ubacili umjesto nekih vitamina koje muz trenutno pije)...

sa nekog od foruma se sjecam da ste od dr.brzakovica iz ns dobili neku hormonsku terapiju,mozes li molim te navesti kakva je terapija bila,koliko ste je dugo koristili i da li je bilo ikakvih pomaka?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

tužna  :Smile:  drago mi je da te vidim ovdje.. pronašla sam ih na fb-u..čini se zanimljivo i mislim da vrijedi pokušati,  makar da popravi imunitet, ako ništa drugo  :Smile: 
jel možeš reći cijenu, ili neznam možda da njima pošaljem preko fb-a pp dal se može nabaviti u HR..

----------


## tuzna

ne,u HR ne moze, ni u BiH. u BiH ima samo jedan registriran prodavac njega i ja mogu pomoci da se dodje do toga.
mozda bih mogla organizirati i da posaljmo busom do HR?

jedna kutija je 80e. unutra je 28 kesica. mm je pio tri kutije po 2 kesice,tako su mu preporucili, a onda ce cetvrtu nastaviti po 1 kesicu i onda idemo ponoviti nalaz.
cula sam o njemu sve najbolje,zao mi je sto nemate mogucnost komunicirati sa ljudima koji su ga meni prodali, odusevili su me.

pokusat cu naci mailove te zene koja mi je pisala o njemu,pa Vam stavim.imala sam i link,al sam ga brisala.zamolit cu da mi salju,pa vam javim
evo dio jednog maila : " Koriste ga kod hroničnog umora, alergija
(naročito dece i svih koji imaju astmu i problema sa disanjem),
psorijaze, problema sa krvotokom i srcem, šećerne bolesti i ostalih
hroničnih bolesti, da popravi stanje nakon moždanog udara i oduzetosti
udova, leukemije i karcinoma, akutnih sezonskih infekcija... i po
tome, svako bi mogao i treba da ga pije jer vraća organizam u normalu!
Mislim da ne postoji oboljenje kod koga ne može da pomogne i da
poboljša kvalitet života!"

a,pouzdano znam i da nemaju procenat prodavci od kupovine,nego samo skupljaju neke bodove(nesto u tom folu)

 :Kiss:  svima,
mrnjau,pisam kad stignem opsirnije,trenutno se spremam kuci

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ajoj..trenutno smo što bi faruk rekao: "frontalni kokuz"  :Laughing: 
vidjet ću s mm, možda kad skupimo novaca, jer ne vrijedi nam bez dvije kutije počet... a u bosnu idem jednom mjesečno pa možda bi se dalo nešto iskemijati.. vidjet ćemo, u svakom slučaju držim  :fige:  da kod tm urodi plodom   :Bye:

----------


## tuzna

:Smile:  znas kako ? nikom nije lako skupiti i dati 240e za tri kutije.nije lako bilo ni meni.
ja sam prosli mjesec za ovo dala bar 500e- sto za mm, sto za neke druge meni bliske ljude.

ponavljam, ne nadam se previse i mislim da se bas cudo ne moze desiti ,ali ako bar obnovi koju losu celiju-super!

zena mi je rekla da s alijecenjem neplodnosti nema iskustva.
jao,kako je mene ta zena odusevila!
a, sad me dodatno zakopkala ta prica oko poznanika, bolje recneo, prijatelja, koji me juce zvao i rekao da doktori ne moguda vjeruju i da su rekli da ce mu uraditi neki najdetaljniji test koji imaju,jer nikad nisu imali slucaj dapacijent tvrdi da pije apaurin svaki dan,a da istog nema na testu!
tolika detoksikacija!
zbunjena sam i sama.iskreno,uopce ne vjerujem u neki pomak kod nas,ali sam sretna jer sam bila svjedok da je pomogllo bar nekom.
da samo cujete tu zenu kako sa odusevljenjem prica o soulu i kaze da joj je zao sto ga uzimaju samo teski bolesnici,tj sto samo nanjima moze da prati njegovo dejstvo.meni je rekla d ajoj javljam sve,jer nju to znaima i nece da s ebavi time ako doista ne vjeruje da ljudima pomaze. 

uglavnom,bit ce da cemo se vratiit na staro i raditi spermiogram i inhiibn.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ma znam, al trenutno ja neradim, a mm ne dobije redovno plaću, kad dobije, platimo kredit i režije, jedva nam ostane za najosnovnije u kući i 100-200kn goriva..kadd idemo u zg pomognu nam moji..tako da stvarno nemamo odakle, 80eura nam je sad puuuno novaca. Valjdda će uskoro biti bolje..

Drago mi je da si oduševljena i nadam se da ćeš se još više oduševiti..  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

i ja se nadam... znas kako bih ja voljela da nekome od nas nesto pomogne! onda bi svi pokusali sa tim. mi smo tako tezak slucaj,da ja iskreno ne vjerujem da ce nama ista ikad pomoci.definitivno znam da ako ikad budem isla na VTO,3 mjeseca prije cu da pijem soul!
nismo ni mi bas puni para da ih bacamo,al zelim da probamo jos nesto prije micro i onda definitivno dizemo ruke od svega ili pokusavamo na neki alternativni nacin postato roditelji,ak to bude nasa odluka.
i ja sam nekad razmisljala o spermhopeu, hormonalnoj terpaiji, bilo cemu,smao da pokusamo sa necim.


*mrnjau, * mi smo bili kod nekog dr u BG, vise se ne sjecam kako se zove.
on je dao ezerex,profertil i nolvadex.3 mjeseca.nakon toga spermiogram-nule,naravno.
onda smo htjeli hormonalnu, pa je Brzakovic mailom davao upute,mm je uzeo 6 menopura po njegovom uputu,kad sam trazila danje,insisitirao na dolasku i punkciji-odustali od toga.
uradio je tad inhibin i on je doista porastao sa 25,na 57.
par mjeseci nismo radili nista,pa smo dobili pola tesiceve terpaije,pa je mm pio to.
nakon toga par mjeseci zatisje,pa onda nadjoh soul.
vidi,ja sam kontaktirala jednu zenu sa drugog foruma ,njm je radio micro u Sarajevu  i nije blo spermija. dosli su do soula.pricala mi 2 dana o njemu i ja isla sa zenama za 8.mart u NS i kupim ga.nisam imala vremena citati i razmisljati o njemu.

e,a,htjedoh vam reci da soul utice na raspolozenje.
sjecate se onog poznanika na odvikavanju?
rekao mi je par dana nakon sto ga je poceo uzimati da je do tad imao strasan psihicki problem,koji je bio i vezan za drogu, sto nije mogao imati normalan odnos sa curom.nije mogao kontrolirati orgazam.prije nego postane svjestan-kraj. toliko se sramio da dugo nije ni imao curu zbog toga.
cim je poceo uzimati soul,odnos je posato normalan.
mislial sam da si umislja.i dan danas mislim da je pored soula pomoglo i to sto se odvikava od droga(naime,na tom speedu je bio godinama, uzimao ga najvise zbog manjka samopouzdanja,kad jos na to dodas i nemogucnost kontroliranja orgazma- posljedica je nemanje cure par godina).

 :Kiss:

----------


## mrnjau

tuzna,po sastavu mislim da je ovo zaista super pripravak,ovolika kolicina antioksidanasa nema sanse da ne urodi plodom...iskreno se nadam da ce organizam tm odreagovati,negdje u junu cete ponovo raditi nalaze ako se ne varam? mozes li u sarajevu pronaci laboratorij gdje ce se moci pregledati i centrifugat,kod nas u tuzli se izgleda moze samo nativno pregledati  :Sad: 
a sto se hormonske tice,ako se inhibin b poslije menopura udvostrucio,znaci da je super odreagovao,mozda se sta i pokrenulo,mislim da ne bi trebali odustati ni od nje ako je vec polucila rezultatima...eventualno da pokusate pronaci androloga u sarajevu?

----------


## ledena

evo gA nalaz..sve cu prepisat jer nisam vaki nikad vidla.sry ak bude beskorisno

naravno,0 spermica

TSH3-1.49
LH-16.94
FSH-69.16
T-13.7
PRL-356
I  sad imaju neke oznake izo LD1-5.0
LD2-23.5
LD3-30.9
LDx-0
ACP-661
FRUKT-29.1LIM.KIS-30.9
Zn-3.4

normalan volumen,gonadotropini visoki..

i sta sve to znaci??

----------


## Rominka

Gonadotropini visoki znaci da su FSH i LH previsoki. Ako se dobro sjecam vrijednosti FSH je do negdje 11 IU/L, a LH do 7 ili  8 IU/L. Na zalost na vrijednost FSH se ne moze utjecati, no ono sto je nama rekla dr. B. Je da treba uciniti biopsiju jer i sa takvim nalazima zna biti iznenadjenja, malih, ali ipak. I Ledena, nije to nista strasno, bitno da ste zivi zdravi  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

ledena,ja jedino na pravu uocavam (pre) visok FSH.
ne sjecam se kad sam cula da neko ima ovoliki fsh...doduse, sve opet zavisi kolike su ref vrijenosti(kod nas je max oko 10-11)
medjutim, to je znak da nesto sa spermatogenezom ne stima,i da se stalno salje signal hipofizi da pojaca porizvodnju fsh,jer on "kontrolira" odvijanje spermatogeneze. 
dakle, ako sam dobro shvatila, kad je sve normalno, hipofiza luci fsh, i on je negdje oko 5-6 normalan po nasim referentnim vrijednostima.
kad nema nastanka spermija, ponavljam, onda hipofiza pojacava lucenje fsh kako bi se popravilo stanje.
kao posljedicu imas visok fsh,naravno.

e,sad...mislim da nema pravila. visok fsh je samo znak da se organizam bori.
evo mm je primjer da nizak fsh ne znaci da da ce biti spermija.
njegov fsh je uvijek oko 5-6,samo na zadnjem nalazu je ok 11 (10 je max). a,ni biopsijom nikad nije nadjeno nista..
znam jednu forumasicu ciji je muz imao fsh oko 40 i u ZG su im rekli da nema sanse da bude spermija, otisli ljudi u Istanbul u Bahceci i  microteseom nadjeni spermiji.

 dosadasnja praksa je pokazala da u vecini slucajeva sa visokim fsh nema spermija,a normalan fsh je obisno prisutan kod muskaraca sa normalnom spermatogenezom.

ajde sad ti znaj zasto kod mm organizam ne reaguje,  tj.zasto hipofiza ne dobiva signal da nesto ne stima.a,evidentno uopce ne stima!
znam da i ova fruktoza ima neke veze, tj njena kolicina ukazuje na to da li je opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo,al kako mi nismo radili taj nalaz,nikad se nisam udubljivala u to.
TSH mi se cini OK,dakle,ne bi trebalo biti problema sa stitnom.

*mrnjau*, ovaj inhibin je porastao poslije ezerexa,profertila, nolvadexa,pa poslije toga i 6 menopura. dakle,od cega je porastao ,ja ne znam.
uradili smo tad samo spermiogram i bile su nule.
naravno,nemoguce je svaki put poslije nekog pripravka ili hormonalne terapije odraditi biopsiju i znati je li se u testisima nesto desilo.
sve drugo doktori smatraju,manje vise, nedovoljnim dokazom da nesto pomaze,jer pravila nema.

mi sami smo dokaz da fsh nije pokazatelj ,bar u slucaju mm.
sa, druge strane,inhibin je bio pokazatelj , jer je bio troduplo ispod donje granice.
kad je porastao na 57 , ni to nam nije bilo dovoljno,jer imam poznanicu ciji muz je imao inhibin 80, dakle, na minimumu, i microtese nije pronasla bas ni jedan spermij.
i kako da ja sad nadjem nacin da provjerim stanje mm? jedino MT ili biopsija  :Sad: 

uglavnom,moram sa vama da sa vama podijelim  mail od one zene koja mi je dostavila soul i koja me stalno pita kako je mm:
"Draga moja,
svakog dana gledam predivne stvari i moram da se radujem. I ja sada
mnogo ucim ali me ne moze iznenaditi nesto, niti zbuniti da ne znam od
cega potice. Kad pratite ljude koji piju u isto vreme toliko stvari da
vam je tesko da sve pratite, onda naucite metode po kojima cete znati
kad je sta dovelo do poboljsanja.

Jeste, ja duboko i iskreno verujem da ce soul uciniti cuda i kod Vas,
zato i jedva cekam da uradite analize, jer svaki pomak u desavanju
ukazuje da smo i te kako na pravom putu!

Samo da znate da sam pedijatrijska sestra i ako ista volim u zivotu,
to su deca i trudnice! Isto tako imam ogromno znanje o pravilnoj
ishrani, nezi i razvoju dece kroz sve faze, kao i pratnju kroz
trudnocu i pripremu za porodjaj, tako da me imate u vidu jednog dana.
 :Smile: 

Puno Vas pozdravljam i zelim svako dobro,"

raznjezila sam se! jos sam u PMS-u, gotovo da sam pocela da placem.
juce sam ju pitala da li je moguce da je kod poznanika pijenje 2 litra vode dovelo do toga da nije bilo sedativa u nalazu,napisala mi je "Da voda moze da procisti drogu, sredstva za doping i sedative, onda ne bi ni bilo potrebe za testiranjima!"    :Smile: 

uglavnom, sve vas pozdravljam, uzivam u suncu koje me grije kroz prozor ,uzivam u nekoj muzici na radiju  i radujem se odlasku danas kod kozmeticarke.
dakle, uzivam u malim stvarima i pitam se da l mi je ovo Sanja(zena koja mi slaje mailove da pita stanje mm i poznanika odtkad uzimaju soul) popravila raspolozenje ssvojim divnim mailovima!

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Konfuzija

LD-ovi su izoenzimi. LDx je i kod nas nizak.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Nama je LDx isto bio 0, to ukazuje da nema spermatozoida ni stanica spermatogeneze  u ejakulatu, mislim da su tako meni rekli baš na ovoj temi  :Smile:  i da se nebrinem, jer to ne znači nužno da ih ni unutra nema...  :Wink:  FSH je stvarno jako visok  :Sad: , al kako kažu cure, nema tu pravila

Mi još nismo dobili nalaz, znači čekanje do ponedjeljka...

----------


## tuzna

jos da vas pitam,ima li neka medicinska sestra ili ljekarka medju nama?
naime,vec odavno ganjam odgovor na jedno pitanje:
naime,kad je mm trebao raditi inhibin u labu u Bg su rekli da moze u nasem gradu izvaditi krv u epruvetu bez reagensa.
nakon toga, zapakujemo epruvetu i saljemo postom (brzom) do njih.
obrazlozenje je bilo da se inhibin kao hormon radi iz krvne plazme, a ona se sama odvoji iz krvi(ukoliko nema nikakvog reagensa u epruveti).
sta mislite o tome? je li moguce na taj nacin raditi hormone?
molim Vas neka mi neko vec jednom razjasni moze li ili ne na taj nacin da se radi hormon?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Tužna*, znam da su za AMH slali uzorke u epruvetama, a on se radi iz seruma, tako da pretpostavljam da je ista stvar i s inhibinom. Jedino bi možda bilo dobro ne putuje predugo. Nadam se da će se javiti netko stručniji.

----------


## ledena

mozda je FSH toliki jer ima samo jedan,i to poprilicno "ostecen" testis.MOzda je zato i receno da mozda cak i nece biti potrebe za biopsijom.A sta da se radi,zato i jesmo na ovom forumu.
Fala vam curke sto ste mi pomogle da bar malo shvatim nalaz..
Glupo mi sto moramo cekat kariotip da bude gotov,zast ne bi moglo sa ovim nalazima :Cool: .Ja jos moram neke hormone radit,a doktprica rekla da se narucim kad muz termin bude imao..A to,ocito,za 2 mj....pf

----------


## boss

tuzna ne razbijaj glavu glupostima na taj nacin se i uzima krv i radi inhibin , ako uzmu krv u labu gdje se radi inhibin ni oni ne rade odmah vec to stoji i ceka dok ne dodje na red, tako da nema nikakve veze gdje se krv uzima i koliko treba daleko da se salje. tako da ti  isto dodje hoces li slati krv ili ici pa tamo vaditi ona ce stojati u svakom slucaju , a ako imas mogucnost da nemoras ici i putovati bolje ti je izvaditi pa da je neko posalje.

----------


## tuzna

:D uvijek sam puna dilema,moram priznati.
znate sta me zbunilo? sto su svi insistirali da dodjemo da vade krv mm,a samo taj alb u BG je rekoa da mozemo slati. evo,prosla godian i pol od toga, aja sam jos u dilemi da l ans je neko prevario.ocito da nije!
doduse,r azmisljala sam da covjek u labu ne zna da mm ima azoo,a jos manje mu je vjerojatno poznato da tad inhibin treba biti nizak.dakle,prevelika je slucajnost da se poslozi toliko slucajnosti.

----------


## kameleon

ne znam baš puno o tim nalazima, ali vam svima  :fige: 
i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bolje ishode!!!!
ledena, znam da ti je dosta čekanja i svega, ali nažalost sa dijagnozom azoo valjda ništa ne znaju,pa zato i šalju na sve te nalaze.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da kada dođu, budu dobri!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## sos15

boss,

pa gdje si ti? Nisi se odavno javljala. Ima li šta novo?

----------


## postoji nada

tuzna carice  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  ,popravis mi raspolozenje kad se javis, bas sam se pitala pa gdje si ,jel sve ok ???, drago mi je da je sve super sa soulom,i vjerujem u njegovo cudo.,svakako bih ti preporucila poslje te terapije 3.mjeseca ,analizirat spermiogram i sve hormone , pa vidjeti sto se dogodilo,a onda i micro-tese, jel nikad neznas mozda vec cudo bude u spermiogramu pa netrebate na micro.,a sad to je na vama da odlucite sto cete dalje. A kako sam ti i rekla cekamo jos malo vase nalaze ,pa ako pomaka ima ,narucujemo i krecemo sa tom terapijom,to je jedino sto nam je ostalo i sto nismo pokusali nikada s nijednom terapijom ,osim onih cajeva tesic, od kojih su hormoni podivljali nazalost.

sos15, ma nikad neznas ,svaka terapija drugacije djeluje na svakog covjeka ,iskreno se nadam da cemo svi  :Very Happy:  ,od srece ako bude dobrih vijesti i od vas.,treba nam svima malo radosti na azoo statistici.

Ledena sretno ,svakako biopsija ,ona daje konacan rezultat, a kariogram se mora uciniti ,vrlo bitan nalaz ,bez njega ti muza nece nitko operirati

kamenolom , :Smile:  ,drzi se ,bit ce sve super

pozdrav svima i sretno u novim borbenim pobjedama

----------


## postoji nada

ledena , htjela sam reci ,znam da je dugo ali morate ga cekati jel je bitan da se vidi dali je u redu ili postoji genetski poremecaj .sretno slavonka

----------


## boss

> boss,
> 
> pa gdje si ti? Nisi se odavno javljala. Ima li šta novo?


tu sam svratim ponekad i pratim desavanja. kod nas nista novo sve na cekanju od januara mjenjam dokumenta tj ganjam papire i napokon za nekih 7 dana bar se nadam da cu dobiti pasos dugo cekan i via slovenia na konsultacije tako da uskoro se nadam u maju ili najkasnije u junu da cu se preseliti u sloveniju na nekih 15 dana i druziti se sa dr rasom. mi vadili hormone jedino i sve isto kao i pre 2 godine nista se nije promjenilo.

----------


## MINNA85

Dragi forumaši,

da li mi može netko od vas pojasniti suprugove nalaze mikrodelecije. Naime na nalazu piše utvrđene mikrodelecije azfb i azfc regija kromosoma. 

Hvala

----------


## tuzna

uspjela sam naci ovo, od jedne forumasice ciji muz sa tim ima problema.

"dakle, y hromosom ima tri kraka, a,b i c. ako se otrkrije da postoje mikrodelecije na nekom od ta tri kraka, smanjene su šanse za oplodnju, mikrodelecije su uglavnom AZF - azoospermia factor, znači ako su delecije u a ili c kraku postoji šansa da se biopsijom testisa pronađu spermiji (ma da su kod danijelinog muža pronađena dva i u ejakulatu), a ako su delecije u b kraku nema šanse za biološko dijete, jer se neproizvode spermiji. I još ako postoje delecije i dođe do oplodnje jajne stanice mora se raditi PGD jer se delecije prenose na muško dijete, pa se samo ženski embriji smiju transferirati."

 :Sad:  zao mi je, odtuguj, digni glavu i nastavi dalje. svi smo svasta prebolovali...evo,mm nema genetski problem, sve savrseno,a spermija nigdje.nikad!
prema tome,nije nam nista bolje nego vama...a zivi smo i dalje i bas nam je lijepo sto smo zdravi i sto se volimo!  :Wink:

----------


## vesnam

Nas danas zvali iz klinike i pomerili termin za sledeći mesec  :cupakosu:  tako da nema ništa od konsultacija. U međuvremenu mm pije neke biljne suplemente za bildere, to nam je doca rekao da je ok i čekamo da se nešto promeni, možda....
Gde je Kameleon sa novostima? Ja jedva čekam da se javi sa pozitivnim vestima  :Very Happy:

----------


## MINNA85

> uspjela sam naci ovo, od jedne forumasice ciji muz sa tim ima problema.
> 
> "dakle, y hromosom ima tri kraka, a,b i c. ako se otrkrije da postoje mikrodelecije na nekom od ta tri kraka, smanjene su šanse za oplodnju, mikrodelecije su uglavnom AZF - azoospermia factor, znači ako su delecije u a ili c kraku postoji šansa da se biopsijom testisa pronađu spermiji (ma da su kod danijelinog muža pronađena dva i u ejakulatu), a ako su delecije u b kraku nema šanse za biološko dijete, jer se neproizvode spermiji. I još ako postoje delecije i dođe do oplodnje jajne stanice mora se raditi PGD jer se delecije prenose na muško dijete, pa se samo ženski embriji smiju transferirati."
> 
>  zao mi je, odtuguj, digni glavu i nastavi dalje. svi smo svasta prebolovali...evo,mm nema genetski problem, sve savrseno,a spermija nigdje.nikad!
> prema tome,nije nam nista bolje nego vama...a zivi smo i dalje i bas nam je lijepo sto smo zdravi i sto se volimo!


Tužna..izgleda da moramo prihvatiti našu sudbinu,al opet...teško je...
Kad je MM išao na punkciju sam doktor se nadao da će naći koji zbog niskog FSH....morat ćemo razmisliti o drugim mogućnostima....

----------


## Rominka

:cupakosu:  :gaah:  ovo sam ja....uf...trebali smo za petrovu na vađenje krvi, no gospa od mora se ukočila i završila na injekcijama i sada, opet i još jednom, sve odgođeno....e baš sam baksuz...ovakav scenarij kakav je moj život, e to treba unovčiti  :Cool: 

 naši su nalazi inače iz pregleda u pregled bili sve gorii gori, no stvarno i na to čovjek očvrsne. znam da je to dugotrajan put, put patnje, boli, ali isto tako vjerujem da ukoliko je veza istinska ljubav na kraju izađemo povezaniji i zaljubljeniji jer naučimo cijeniti sitnice, male stvari, trenutke. i ono što mi se čini najbitnijim, barem kod nas, napravili smo rezove s ljudima s kojima nas ne zavrijeđuju, koji samo uzimaju našu energiju i troše nas. što zapravo želim reći? želim reći da se ne date, da idete svojim putevi kakvi god oni bili i da sve novonastale situacije prihvatite i odtugujete ili im se veselite.

----------


## kameleon

rominka  :Love: , borba i opet borba..
vesnam nažalost, nemam nekih dobrih vijesti, 13dnt napravila test -, 14dnt opet -
kaže dr ne mora ništa značiti,ali počelo i smeđarenje...danas 15dnt
beta tek 23.4., do tada utrogestani i mirovanje...
javim se kada izvadim betu..
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tuzna

> Tužna..izgleda da moramo prihvatiti našu sudbinu,al opet...teško je...
> Kad je MM išao na punkciju sam doktor se nadao da će naći koji zbog niskog FSH....morat ćemo razmisliti o drugim mogućnostima....


zao mi je. znam da nije lako, al prosli smo svi svasta i ,ponavaljam, zivi smo i zdravi i (gotovo) potpuno sretni!
 :Kiss: 
vjeruj mi,doci ces u istu situaciju,vrijeme lijeci sve!

----------


## vesnam

> vesnam nažalost, nemam nekih dobrih vijesti, 13dnt napravila test -, 14dnt opet -
> kaže dr ne mora ništa značiti,ali počelo i smeđarenje...danas 15dnt
> beta tek 23.4., do tada utrogestani i mirovanje...
> javim se kada izvadim betu..
>  svima


PU! Drzim ja palceve da sve prodje ok  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Rominka  :Love: 

Cure još nismo dobili nalaz od punkcije..šta mislite da nazovem gore da vidim šta je s tim?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Zvala sam, doktor još nije riješio..moramo biti strpljivi  :Mad:

----------


## ledena

rominka-mi to mozemo!!!ne mogu nas samo tako slomiti

kameleon-sibamo dalje,troznamenkasta beta nas sve ceka

kupila ja sebi jos lanenog i konopljinog ulja i sad to cugam,ne moze odmoc.a ionak cekamo nalaze 2 mj...I teapija sa psom,mrtva umorna jos skupim snage da se opustim.I ziva istina je da pas nauci strpljenju.Ne samo pas,bilo koja druga zivotinja,osim ribica,bez uvrede :Laughing: 

Cure,borbeni pozdrav sa dvorista(upravo pokupila pseci shit)

----------


## Rominka

Sad je samo preostalo cekati poziv sa Rebra i nadati se da ce stici sto prije. Malcice me i strah moram priznati, ali i to je korak koji moramo napraviti. Uspjela sam sa svojom dr op rijesiti bol na njegu supruznika, ako me dr mm ne bude zezala. Zaista ga ne zelim poslije biopsije pustiti samoga, niti da se vozi 400 km, niti da prva dva/tri dana bude sam kuci. Tko ceka, taj doceka! Ovo je konacni rezultat koji ulazi u registrator....

----------


## vesnam

Cure još nismo dobili nalaz od punkcije..šta mislite da nazovem gore da vidim šta je s tim?[/QUOTE]

Nama je rezultat punkcije odmah bio gotov, bukvalno u narednih pola sata posle bockanja. Samo što mi pismeno ništa nismo dobili, buvalno nikakav nalaz, samo nam je rečeno da nema ništa u testisima  :Confused: 

Romi, navijam jaaaaakoooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

pozdrav svima!
beta je 0, tako da ništa od mojih zimskih bebača  :Sad: 
idemo dalje...četvrtak zovemo zg da se naruči mm za biopsiju..
valjda bude nešto od toga...
 :Kiss: !!!

----------


## vesnam

> pozdrav svima!
> beta je 0, tako da ništa od mojih zimskih bebača 
> idemo dalje...četvrtak zovemo zg da se naruči mm za biopsiju..
> valjda bude nešto od toga...
> !!!



Meni je bas zao, bice valjda sledeci put  :Love:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ne gubite nadu. Bice sledeci put ako Bog da.

Da li neko moze da mi bjasni razliku izmedju slobodnog testosterona i onog drugog  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Zasto bas mi, ovako sam ja to nekako shvatila kad su mm poslali vaditi slobodan i ukupan testosteron. Naime, samo 2 %, ako se dobro sjecam, je slobodnog test u krvi koji je zapravo aktivan i odgovoran za probleme tipa hipogonadizam kod muskih, probleme s "radom" (ne znam kako da se jasnije izjasnim) testista. Iz obicnog nalaza to se ne vidi, i ne mora biti da nizak test ima ujedno i nizak slobodni. Tek nakon tog nalaza smo dobili i novu dijagnozu hipog. hipogonadizam, znaci jako nizak slobodni testosteron, dok je ukupni uvijek bio u granicama, nizim, ali u granicama.

----------


## Rominka

Kameleon drzim fige za biopsiju. To cete na rebro ili sv. Duh? Mi cekamo poziv...napeto...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto bas mi, ovako sam ja to nekako shvatila kad su mm poslali vaditi slobodan i ukupan testosteron. Naime, samo 2 %, ako se dobro sjecam, je slobodnog test u krvi koji je zapravo aktivan i odgovoran za probleme tipa hipogonadizam kod muskih, probleme s "radom" (ne znam kako da se jasnije izjasnim) testista. Iz obicnog nalaza to se ne vidi, i ne mora biti da nizak test ima ujedno i nizak slobodni. Tek nakon tog nalaza smo dobili i novu dijagnozu hipog. hipogonadizam, znaci jako nizak slobodni testosteron, dok je ukupni uvijek bio u granicama, nizim, ali u granicama.


Hvala ti Romanika,
Mom muzu jos NIKAD nisu merili "slobodni", samo ukupni.
Proveravali su isto Estradiol, da li moze na osnovu toga da se izracuna slobodni???

----------


## kameleon

rominka na rebro ćemo, tj mm.
ja ću onda valjda u petrovu na postupak...
nadam se uskoro iako će prije biti da ćemo dosta čekati...ali eto...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše nalaze!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boss

pre svega kameleon drzi se.
mi se napokon pokrenuli sa mrtve tacke zakazali konsultacije pa ako bog da uskoro u novi postupak.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*kameleon* žao mi je draga..
*boss* sretno  :Smile: 

Još uvijek čekamo nalaz  :Sad:

----------


## Rominka

U dobru i zlu nazovi ih opet. Nama se jednom desilo da su se negdje zagubili pa su nam opet vadili nalaze/duplikate i slali opet na adresu i taj put je islo na njihov trosak. Nemoj se ustrucavati ni najmanje, zovi i pitaj.
kameleon, koliko sam ja shvatila doktoricu jako je malo parova, ona je rekla doslovce 7, koji su spremni za biospiju, a to znaci da imaju sve nalaze (mikrodelecije, inhibin, punkciju, kariogram, i jos nesto vise se ni ne sjecam). Ako ste sve to vec odradili onda se i mozete nadati brzom pozivu, jer vam preostaje samo onaj predoperativni postupak (vadjenje krvi/ekg/anesteziolog) i naravno termin. Nadam se da ce ici brzo.
zasto bas mi, prekrsti ti mene u romaniku  :Wink:  sve pet...ovako, sto se tice estradiola nisam se bas previse informirala o njemu, no ono sto znam da je vezan, ako je snizena vrijednost, uz hipogonadizam kod muskih. Nazalost, to bi bilo to o mojem znanju kad su u pitanju muski. Nekako mi se cini da igra vecu ulogu u zenskom reprodukivnom stanju, no opet, kazem ne znam bas o muskom aspektu.
Boss, malim koracima se pocinje, a u finishu ces trcati  :Wink:

----------


## Luli

Prosli tjedan je mm bio na micro tese u Sarajevu koja je bila uspjesna.Nisam mogla da Vam ne javim.Zelim zahvalit svima koji su svoja iskustva podjelili sa nama na ovom forumu buduci da su nam Vasa iskustva puno pomogla u svakom smislu.Ovdje smo saznali vise nego sto smo saznali od bilo kojeg doktora.Ovdje smo nasli utjehu,ohrabrenje,nadu.Sa vama smo bili tuzni kod svakog loseg nalaza,sa vama smo se veselili svakom dobrom nalazu.Zelim da nam svima Bog usklisa molitve da postanemo roditelji a do tada kako je tuzna vec pisala da uzivamo u zivotu koliko god mozemo.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Prosli tjedan je mm bio na micro tese u Sarajevu koja je bila uspjesna.Nisam mogla da Vam ne javim.Zelim zahvalit svima koji su svoja iskustva podjelili sa nama na ovom forumu buduci da su nam Vasa iskustva puno pomogla u svakom smislu.Ovdje smo saznali vise nego sto smo saznali od bilo kojeg doktora.Ovdje smo nasli utjehu,ohrabrenje,nadu.Sa vama smo bili tuzni kod svakog loseg nalaza,sa vama smo se veselili svakom dobrom nalazu.Zelim da nam svima Bog usklisa molitve da postanemo roditelji a do tada kako je tuzna vec pisala da uzivamo u zivotu koliko god mozemo.


Svaka cast Luli, bas si me obradovala.
Da li znate koliko su zaledili ampula?
Kada planirate u postupak?
Da li tvoj muz ima povisen FSH?

----------


## Luli

Ne znamo jos kad cemo u postupak,malo cemo odmorit pa cemo vidit.Ne znamo ni koliko je zaledeno samo znamo da su u jednom  nasli dovoljno da drugo nisu ni otvarali.Fsh je 40,cak je na zadnjem nalazu i lh bio povisen a do tada je bio u granicama,testosteron je ok.Nije pio nikakvu terapiju,doktori nam nisu dali a ja sam se bojala na svoju ruku da nesto pije jer sam od nekih forumasica citala da su im se tad ostali hormoni poremetili.

----------


## Rominka

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za Luli i njenog muža! tko kaže da kod nas nema dobrih vijesti -mi to samo sramežljivo  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Luli divne vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## postoji nada

Luli, ajme koje predivne vijesti , koliko si nas sve usrecila. Sretno za dalje i sto prije po bebace.

Curke koje se spremate za V.V, da sto prije dode poziv i nastavite niz predivnih vijesti.

Aboni76., :Heart:

----------


## Luli

Hvala vam na podrzci i dobrim zeljama.Zelim svu srecu curama ciji muzevi cekaju biopsiju.I da nam svima uz kriz koji nam je dao Bog da i snagu da izdrzimo.

----------


## postoji nada

Luli ,prekrasno si to napisala ,i tocno je tako kad uzmes svoj kriz ,puno je lakse boriti se i sve izdrzati,samo Bog nam daje snagu  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

Luli kada planirate u postupak?

Sretno svima, nadam se da će na ovom tužnom forumu krenuti slijed lijepih vijesti  :fige: .

Postoji nada  :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Luli odlične vijesti  :Very Happy: , eto dokaza da je svaki slučaj individualan, tm ima FSH 40 i našli spermiće  :Very Happy: 

Rominka nisam opet zvala, jer mi je onaj dan sestra rekla da je nalaz gotov, al ga doktor još nije pogledao. Valjda će u ponedjeljak stići, ako ne, onda ću definitivno ponovno zvati...

----------


## sos15

Baš je lijepo pročitati dobre vijesti na ovom forumu,posebno što nisu česte. 

Lulu, čestitam draga, to je predivna vijest. Nadam se da ćete ubrzo u postupak,pa ćeš nam se opet javiti sa dobrim vijestima. Vrijeme je da se na ovom forumu  počne slaviti.

Aboni, draga, čekam sa nestrpljenjem vijesti i od tebe.

Boss, javi utiske sa konsultacija, sretno!

Ostalim curama sretno! 

Mm je juče radio spermiogram, završio je s prvim dijelom terapije Sperm hope, i naravno opet sve 000. Nisam ništa drugo ni očekivala, ovaj put čak nisam ni tugovala, odmah nakon toga u šoping. Sve više razumijem riječi naše *tužne* kad mi je pisala da ću se vremenom naviknuti na ovu dijagnozu i početi se radovat nekim drugim stvarima. Tad joj nisam vjerovala, ali zaista je tako.

----------


## postoji nada

Sos  :Love:  mila, mozda da ponovite i hormone pa da vidis dali se nesto promjenilo, dobro si to rekla covjek se navikne na sve ,kako na lijepe tako i tuzne stvari koje ga zadese u zivotu, i sto vrijeme vise prolazi to je puno lakse nositi ovaj kriz zivota, i mi isto smo sretni ,putujemo,radujemo se i uzivamo u svakom trenutku ,zivot je takav, kakav je i nas je ,ako tako mora biti hvala Bogu.

s nestrpljenjem cekam ljepe vijesti od nasih curka. zanimljivo je kako sada nakon naseg neuspjeha raduje me na neki poseban nacin vijest kad procitam od nasih curka ,zaista poseban osjecaj srece  pozz  :Bye:

----------


## sos15

što se tiče nalaza, iskreno, ne vidim svrhu, nismo imali sreće ni pri visokom fsh, ni pri niskom, a baš je varirao, samo nije bio  u referentnim vrijednostima. S druge strane, mislim da se ne bi opet odlučili na micro tese, a tako bi jedino mogli vidjeti ima li pomaka. 

Čudno je to kako se obradujem svakoj lijepoj vijesti na ovom forumu, ali i inače kaad saznam da je nekome uspjelo nakon duže borbe. To nije samo fraza, već istinski osjećaj sreće. Moja drugarica iz škole je zatrudnila nakon deset godina borbe, kad god vidim njen stomačić ja se zahvaljujem Bogu što je bar nekome omogućio da doživi tu radost. Lagala bih kad bih rekla da ne tugujem zbog ovog što nas je zadesilo, ali sad već gledam drugačije na to. Najbitnije je suočiti se sa istinom, ma kako bolna bila.

Od srca se nadam da na ovom forum neće više biti suočavanja sa bolnom istinom, da nam slijede nazdravljanja za visoke bete, i rođenje bebica.

----------


## tuzna

> ... Sve više razumijem riječi naše *tužne* kad mi je pisala da ću se vremenom naviknuti na ovu dijagnozu i početi se radovat nekim drugim stvarima. Tad joj nisam vjerovala, ali zaista je tako.


 :Wink:  a,da , covjek navikne bas na sve.
neki dan sam nekom na pp pisala kako i ja prolazim kroz razne faze gotovo svaki dan.
dakle,bude perioda kad su mi hormoni na normlanoj  razini,pa sam i sama tad "normalna". :Yes: 
tad najcesce pisem na forumu, zato ste svi stekli dojam da sam uvijek euforicna.
necu da kvarim dojam,ja zelim svakoj od vas da budem tu  podrska,naucila sam da je to jako vazno kad covjek saznaje sa cim se mora boriti.
ja se sjecam ko mi je pruzao podrsku  kad sam prije 7 godina pisala svoje razocarenje .za mene najtuznije od svega je sto sam neki dan razmisljala kako su na ovoj temi sve nove cure, a one moje suborke sa kojim sam se druzila prije 7 godina, su uglavnom pronasle svoj put...kakav god bio.
nasle su neko zadovoljstvo,samo ja zivim u iluziji da ce se desiti bas nama neko cudo.ustvari,ja i nemam izbora.niti jedna druga opcija , sto zbog religijskih , sto iz mojih licnih uvjerenja mi nije prihvatljiva, pa moram da radim nesto,jer jednostavno ne mogu da dignem ruke u 30.godini!

moram reci kako sam juce bila na kafi sa jednom poznanicom i pricala mi je kako je razmazena,kako je naucila sve da ima, kako je nezadovoljna mnogim stvarima, kako ju svi nerviraju jer pitaju za bebu ,a ona zeli da se ostvari kao modna kreatorka... da sjedimo nas dvije prije 2-3 godine,ja bih popizdila,plakala, ljutila se sto je tako nezahvalna na svemu sto ima.
juce sam "hladno" sjedila na povjetarcu, razmisljala o svom muzu sa kojim sam ujutro imala raspravu oko neke njegove grozne osobine koja me uzasno nervira,i na kraju njene price rekla: koliko si sretna,nazalost,nemas pojma...ti pricas kako nisi sigurna da li bi se ponovo udala za svog muza, a ja kazem da BIH OPET SVE PONOVILA!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## postoji nada

sos 15  :Love:   i tuzna  :Love:   ,bravo za nas i nas sretni,prihvaceni zivot ,treba uzivati u svakom trenutku  :Yes:

----------


## fatamorgana

> a,da , covjek navikne bas na sve.
> neki dan sam nekom na pp pisala kako i ja prolazim kroz razne faze gotovo svaki dan.
> dakle,bude perioda kad su mi hormoni na normlanoj  razini,pa sam i sama tad "normalna".
> tad najcesce pisem na forumu, zato ste svi stekli dojam da sam uvijek euforicna.
> necu da kvarim dojam,ja zelim svakoj od vas da budem tu  podrska,naucila sam da je to jako vazno kad covjek saznaje sa cim se mora boriti.
> ja se sjecam ko mi je pruzao podrsku  kad sam prije 7 godina pisala svoje razocarenje .za mene najtuznije od svega je sto sam neki dan razmisljala kako su na ovoj temi sve nove cure, a one moje suborke sa kojim sam se druzila prije 7 godina, su uglavnom pronasle svoj put...kakav god bio.
> nasle su neko zadovoljstvo,samo ja zivim u iluziji da ce se desiti bas nama neko cudo.ustvari,ja i nemam izbora.niti jedna druga opcija , sto zbog religijskih , sto iz mojih licnih uvjerenja mi nije prihvatljiva, pa moram da radim nesto,jer jednostavno ne mogu da dignem ruke u 30.godini!
> 
> moram reci kako sam juce bila na kafi sa jednom poznanicom i pricala mi je kako je razmazena,kako je naucila sve da ima, kako je nezadovoljna mnogim stvarima, kako ju svi nerviraju jer pitaju za bebu ,a ona zeli da se ostvari kao modna kreatorka... da sjedimo nas dvije prije 2-3 godine,ja bih popizdila,plakala, ljutila se sto je tako nezahvalna na svemu sto ima.
> juce sam "hladno" sjedila na povjetarcu, razmisljala o svom muzu sa kojim sam ujutro imala raspravu oko neke njegove grozne osobine koja me uzasno nervira,i na kraju njene price rekla: koliko si sretna,nazalost,nemas pojma...ti pricas kako nisi sigurna da li bi se ponovo udala za svog muza, a ja kazem da BIH OPET SVE PONOVILA!


 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Stigao nalaz...
U ejakulatu - nativno nisu pronađeni spermiji. U centrifugatu nisu nađeni spermiji.
Punkcijom nisu nađeni niti stanice spermatogeneze ni spermiji. Samo dosta Sertolijevih stanica s osrednjom do jakom anizonukleozom (nadam se da to nije nešto loše?). Eto ljudi moji, naša borba se nastavlja, preporučena nam je biopsija testisa... Daj nam Bože snage...

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*ajvice* ako čitaš forum, pronašla sam u starim postovima da ste imali identičan nalaz punkcije...vidim da si sada mama, da li ste vi uspjeli pronaći spermije običnom biopsijom ili microTESE?

----------


## ivica_k

Ajvica se vise ne druzi s nama, pa cu ti ja odgovoriti jer znam njihov slucaj...trudnocu su ostvarili iz prvog, klomifenskog postupka, u Vg, imali su dovoljno spermica u ejakulatu! Nadam se da sam pomogla, pozz

----------


## tin

> Stigao nalaz...
> U ejakulatu - nativno nisu pronađeni spermiji. U centrifugatu nisu nađeni spermiji.
> Punkcijom nisu nađeni niti stanice spermatogeneze ni spermiji. Samo dosta Sertolijevih stanica s osrednjom do jakom anizonukleozom (nadam se da to nije nešto loše?). Eto ljudi moji, naša borba se nastavlja, preporučena nam je biopsija testisa... Daj nam Bože snage...


u dobru i zlu, kad mog muža su biopsijom u Sloveni nađene spermatociti prvog reda, sertolijeve i lejdigove stanica A SPERMIJA NIGDJE. Nakon toga popio muž terapiju Spermhopa  i pio je 3 mjeseca klomifen..Hormoni su mu ok i uredu je kariotip i mikrodelecija y kromosoma..Razmišljamo da uradi micro tesu u sarajevu, ako ne nađu ništa za Češku idemo na donora.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

ajvicinom mužu su našli u ejakulatu?! joj kad bi barem nekako mogla doći do nje..vidjela sam da ga je šopala raznim čajevima, vitaminima, neznam jel to pomoglo ili ?

*tin* sretno vam, šta god odlučite... mi o microTESE ni ne razmišljamo jer si nemožemo priuštiti...planiramo još napraviti biopsiju na Rebru, pa bi zamolila* Rominku* da mi da savjet odakle počet, koga da zovem, urologa? Broj itd.... može i na pp

----------


## ivica_k

Javi mi se na pp, spojit cu te s njom preko fejsa

----------


## tuzna

> 


draga, stara suborko, i vama svima u kuci jedan  :Love:  :Bye:  :Kiss:  od mene !

----------


## postoji nada

> Stigao nalaz...
> U ejakulatu - nativno nisu pronađeni spermiji. U centrifugatu nisu nađeni spermiji.
> Punkcijom nisu nađeni niti stanice spermatogeneze ni spermiji. Samo dosta Sertolijevih stanica s osrednjom do jakom anizonukleozom (nadam se da to nije nešto loše?). Eto ljudi moji, naša borba se nastavlja, preporučena nam je biopsija testisa... Daj nam Bože snage...


Draga ,ovakav je nas identican nalaz punkcije bio, nazalost moj potpis vidis,nije dobro zavrsilo niti sa micro-tese, ipak ja bih na vasem mjestu svakako napravila biopsiju, ona daje konacan rezultat ,ako ju neuradite uvjek cete se pitat  a sto ako ipak ima nesto unutra ,a moze bit ,ima nas svakakvih sa raznim rezultatima.,eto htjela sam samo podjelit svoje misljenje, ako vam financijska nedozvoljava micro, svakako se obratite na Rebru i imate pravo besplatno kao i svi drugi, a ondje su zaista naj,naj doktori. svu srecu vam zelim zaista od srca. pozz :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Draga ,ovakav je nas identican nalaz punkcije bio, nazalost moj potpis vidis,nije dobro zavrsilo niti sa micro-tese, ipak ja bih na vasem mjestu svakako napravila biopsiju, ona daje konacan rezultat ,ako ju neuradite uvjek cete se pitat  a sto ako ipak ima nesto unutra ,a moze bit ,ima nas svakakvih sa raznim rezultatima.,eto htjela sam samo podjelit svoje misljenje, ako vam financijska nedozvoljava micro, svakako se obratite na Rebru i imate pravo besplatno kao i svi drugi, a ondje su zaista naj,naj doktori. svu srecu vam zelim zaista od srca. pozz


Hvala na savjetu..nada uvijek postoji, svakako ćemo napraviti biopsiju, odlučili smo se za sv.Duh, zvala danas, moramo izvaditi uputnicu, pa poslat mailom da se naručimo na konzultacije kod urologa, mislim mm ne oboje.  :Smile:  idemo dalje

----------


## postoji nada

Tako je ,samo naprijed,nema odustajanja dok se i posljednja sansa neiskoristi. sretno

----------


## ledena

kak da vam kazem,nego otvoreno.mene je muz ostavio...

----------


## postoji nada

> kak da vam kazem,nego otvoreno.mene je muz ostavio...



 :No:  ,strasno,nazalost ovakvih slucaja ima dosta na ovom nasem forumu.nemam rijeci  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> kak da vam kazem,nego otvoreno.mene je muz ostavio...


ajme ledena, baš mi je žao...

----------


## Luli

Draga, zao mi je, neznam sta bi ti rekla osim da si mi u mislima.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Ledena, žao mi je, budi jaka i hrabra  :Love:

----------


## edina

Evo samo da vam javim da nosim sina.  Zelim vam svima da ostvarite svoje snove.

----------


## ledena

edina-totalno sam sretna zbog tebe

poprilicno su mi zbrkane emocije.i ne znam kako da napisem sta je konkretan uzrok,jer ga ni sama ne znam.ali moj san mi se sad cini nedostizan

----------


## sos15

Edina, predinve vijesti!

Ledena, draga, žao mi je. Šaljem ti  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

Edina, divno, čuvaj i mazi svog sinčića  :Smile: .

----------


## postoji nada

> Evo samo da vam javim da nosim sina.  Zelim vam svima da ostvarite svoje snove.


Edina draga, dugo se nisi javljala ,ali najbitnije je da je trudnoca u redu i da ste super. prekrasna vijest za sincica. :Klap:

----------


## little ivy

lijep pozdrav svima....

ledena...žao mi je,nema riječi utjehe
edina...čestitke i sretno

u dobru i zlu....naš nalaz spermiograma je bio isti kao vaš također. nažalost kod nas nije bilo pomaka,radili smo biopsiju bez uspjeha i spremamo se za micro. sto se tice ajvice sjecam se price,njima su pronasli par spermica ali na VV nisu htjeli radit s time nego da idu na biopsiju,prebacili su se na sv.duh i uspjeli

sretno svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

naručili smo mm-a 17.6. na Sv. Duh kod urologa...pa ćemo vidjeti šta će on reći...

edina super za sinčinu  :Very Happy:

----------


## little ivy

Sretno na Sv.Duhu

----------


## maku

Pozdrav svima!
Mm ide 21.05. na biopsiju na Sv. Duhu. Drz'te fige!
Napravio je sve pretrage. Zadnje je radio kariogram. To je ok, mikrodelecija nema, a inhibin b je 45.9 pg/ml (referentne vrijednosti 60.0 - 325.0).
Da li znate koga da je uspio dobiti spremije s ovakvim nalazima? 
(FSH=*26.49I* U/L; LH=4.29 IU/L; Testosteron=13.5 nmol/L; Estradiol=83 pmol/L)

I samo da znate, tu sam s vama cesto. Suosjecam, mislim na vas, tugujem i radujem se s vama...

----------


## postoji nada

Draga maku, sretno od srca da se nadu plivaci.,mislit cu i molit za vas 21.05.,nemoj se zamarat sa nalazima ,ima svakakvih rezultata,jel kod svih je drugacije stanje unutra a to se vidi tek kad se otvori. Po meni ti je inhibin b.,ok,ne tako los,on mi daje nadu za vas,ostalo zanemari. Sretno i cekamo najljepse vijesti da se radujemo svama.

----------


## tuzna

cure,ev i mene malo tu  :Smile: 
naime,samo hocu da vam kazem da je onaj moj poznanik na odvikavanju koji pije soul i nije mu se pokazao sedativ ne prethodnim testovima,pa se doktori cudili, danas ponovo radio test(kontrolni) , a soul ne pije bar 10-ak dana- danas se sedativi pokazali na testu.
dakle, ne znam koliko to ima veze a nasom borbom, ali definitivni je soul bio razlog zasto mu se sedativ nije pokazao na ranijim testovima !

----------


## tin

maku da  li  je kod tvog muža  neopstruktiva azoospermija? kod mog muža je neopstruktiva azoospermija, nalazi svi ok.. od hormona do kariotipa do microdelecije, samo nije radio inhibin. Zapravo ne znam gdje bi to i radio? inače mi smo iz FBiH..Muž je popio terapiju sperm hopa pa smo mislili  u Sarajevo na micro tesu.  a  vama puno sreće želim

----------


## maku

kazu da je neopstruktivna azoo na temelju hormona i ultrazvuka ( nema vidljivih prepreka), a pravo stanje cemo znati slijedeci tjedan kad ga otvore.
inhibin b smo radili na svoju ruku, privatno. nitko od doktora ga nije ni spomenuo. jel bi dobili sto s tim da ga vi izvadite, ne znam nisam pametna. mozda je bolje da se konzultirate s doktorima gdje bi isli na micro tesu, da ne bacate novac. ma koliko sam citala clanke po netu, nikako se ne moze predvidjeti jel ce biti spermija ili ne. pitanje je samo koliko tko ima srece!
treba se nadati, moliti i vjerovati.... znam.. iskreno, ja bas ne osjecam da ce to dobro proci i grozno mi je zbog toga

----------


## tin

maku, sve zavisi od organizma do organizma možda baš kod tvog muža nađu spermije..Jer čitala sam kako kod neki koji su imali azoosperm vremenski prešli na normospermiju, a nisu ništa posebno pili ni koristili, samo od sebe... Mi smo mislili u Sarajevo na micro tesu, pa šta bude..  Recimo kod moga muža su svi nalazi ok osim spermiograma...Ni naš doktor ne zna šta da nam kaže na sve to...Radio punkciju u splitu nisu ništa našli, radili bipsiju u Sloveni i ništa..
Još nam ostaje micro tesa

----------


## tin

da li netko zna: jel se u federaciji počeo primjenjivati zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji?

----------


## tin

da li netko zna: jel se u federaciji počeo primjenjivati zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji?

----------


## tin

da li netko zna: jel se u federaciji počeo primjenjivati zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji?

----------


## little ivy

draga tin vidim da ste vi bas u istoj gabuli kao mi. sretno nam bilo,svima.

----------


## postoji nada

Draga maku  :scared:  znam kako vam je drzite se i nadam se ljepim vijestima od vas  :fige:

----------


## maku

primljen je u bolnicu, ali tek sutra ili prekosutra biopsija. agonija se produzava...
hvala na podrsci! javim se cim saznamo rezultate

----------


## butterfly_

maku, sretno tebi i mužu! 
 :fige:

----------


## tin

maku, sretno molit ću za vas  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

maku sretno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## boss

maku sretno i mazi i pazi muzica kad ti dodje kuci.

----------


## maku

drage moje, nazalost nemam sretnih vijesti. Nisu nista pronasli. za sada toliko, detalje javim kad dodem k sebi i kad se sredimo malo. hvala vam na svemu!

----------


## boss

zao mi je maku  drzi se  i budi sa svojim dragim njemu je sad najteze

----------


## postoji nada

maku draga :Crying or Very sad: , nazalost opet se lose vijesti nastavljaju ,hocemo li vise i cuti ljepe vijesti vezano sa nasom azoo ,nadajmo se cudu,jel jedino nam svima samo cudo,cudo Bozje i moze pomoci sa ovakvom dijagnozom. jako mi je zao

----------


## u dobru i zlu

maku žao mi je  :Sad:  budi uz dragog... odtugujte..  :Love: 
jeste bili u usporednom postupku ili samo tm biopsija?

----------


## Luli

Maku,zao mi je.

----------


## little ivy

žao mi je maku,glavu gore i čuvajte se.

dobila sam mail iz sarajeva da Emre stize pocetkom lipnja...ako koga zanjima

----------


## tin

maku, žao mi je i znam kako ti je i moj muž je prije dvije godine radio biopsiju u Sloveniji-bezuspješno...napravili smo pauzu nakon toga i krenuli dalje, planiramo u bahceci na microtesu

----------


## aboni76

Maku žao mi je  :Love: .

Dragi moji i kod mene nema lijepih vijesti...Da krenem od početka...Dobila sam 12.05, javila se u Bahceci, krenula sa terapijom 14.05..Doktor bio zadovoljan kako sam reagovala na terapiju, imala 16 folikula, punkcija bila 22.05. (srijeda) i dobili 8 JS. U četvrtak su me nazvali i rekli da imamo jedan embrij. U materijalu koji je zaleđen (provjerila sam, bile su dvije bočice), nađena 3 spermatozoida, oplođene 3 JS, ali samo jedan embrij. U petak su mi napravili transfer te jedne jedine naše male mrvice i sada je sve u božijim rukama. Rekli su mi da bi bilo rizično da čekaju treći dan, pošto je samo jedan, bolje je da naprave transfer drugi dan. Poslije transfera sam bila dobro, ali naveče sam dobila neke strašne grčeve u stomaku, mokrila krv, dobila krvav proljev, ne mogu vam opisati strah koji sam osjećala. Ujutro sam nazvala kliniku, doktor kaže da nema to veze sa ET, da odem kod interniste, da može biti infekcija crijeva, ali hvala bogu to je sve prestalo tako da nisam nigdje ni išla....Sada sam dobro, danas sam počela raditi, trebala bih raditi betu 4.6....Veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Maku žao mi je .
> 
> Dragi moji i kod mene nema lijepih vijesti...Da krenem od početka...Dobila sam 12.05, javila se u Bahceci, krenula sa terapijom 14.05..Doktor bio zadovoljan kako sam reagovala na terapiju, imala 16 folikula, punkcija bila 22.05. (srijeda) i dobili 8 JS. U četvrtak su me nazvali i rekli da imamo jedan embrij. U materijalu koji je zaleđen (provjerila sam, bile su dvije bočice), nađena 3 spermatozoida, oplođene 3 JS, ali samo jedan embrij. U petak su mi napravili transfer te jedne jedine naše male mrvice i sada je sve u božijim rukama. Rekli su mi da bi bilo rizično da čekaju treći dan, pošto je samo jedan, bolje je da naprave transfer drugi dan. Poslije transfera sam bila dobro, ali naveče sam dobila neke strašne grčeve u stomaku, mokrila krv, dobila krvav proljev, ne mogu vam opisati strah koji sam osjećala. Ujutro sam nazvala kliniku, doktor kaže da nema to veze sa ET, da odem kod interniste, da može biti infekcija crijeva, ali hvala bogu to je sve prestalo tako da nisam nigdje ni išla....Sada sam dobro, danas sam počela raditi, trebala bih raditi betu 4.6....Veliki pozdrav svima


Aboni sretno, nek se mrvica izbori!! Sada je sve u Božjim rukama...... :Love:  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*aboni76* sretno od srca!

----------


## aboni76

Hvala vam puno  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

aboni sa srecom ako bog da bice jedna ali vrijedna

----------


## Luli

Aboni,sretno,nek Bog cuva tebe i tvoju mrvicu.

----------


## tin

aboni sretno  :fige:

----------


## postoji nada

> Maku žao mi je .
> 
> Dragi moji i kod mene nema lijepih vijesti...Da krenem od početka...Dobila sam 12.05, javila se u Bahceci, krenula sa terapijom 14.05..Doktor bio zadovoljan kako sam reagovala na terapiju, imala 16 folikula, punkcija bila 22.05. (srijeda) i dobili 8 JS. U četvrtak su me nazvali i rekli da imamo jedan embrij. U materijalu koji je zaleđen (provjerila sam, bile su dvije bočice), nađena 3 spermatozoida, oplođene 3 JS, ali samo jedan embrij. U petak su mi napravili transfer te jedne jedine naše male mrvice i sada je sve u božijim rukama. Rekli su mi da bi bilo rizično da čekaju treći dan, pošto je samo jedan, bolje je da naprave transfer drugi dan. Poslije transfera sam bila dobro, ali naveče sam dobila neke strašne grčeve u stomaku, mokrila krv, dobila krvav proljev, ne mogu vam opisati strah koji sam osjećala. Ujutro sam nazvala kliniku, doktor kaže da nema to veze sa ET, da odem kod interniste, da može biti infekcija crijeva, ali hvala bogu to je sve prestalo tako da nisam nigdje ni išla....Sada sam dobro, danas sam počela raditi, trebala bih raditi betu 4.6....Veliki pozdrav svima


 :Zaljubljen:  hey najdraza, ma kako ja zadnjih tj.dana stalno mislim na tebe pa to je nevjerovatno, a ono ima i velikih novosti, telepatija ,osjetih da se nesto dogada  :Very Happy: 
Sada ces bit u mojim molitvama svakodnevno. Puno te grlim i jubim  :Shy kiss:

----------


## aboni76

Hvala vam puno dragi moji  :Kiss: ...

----------


## sos15

Draga Aboni,

i ovdje da ti poželim sreću. Da se 04.06.2013. svi zajedno radujemo i nazdravljamo na ovom topic-u, ti naravno uz sokić  :Yes:

----------


## aboni76

Hvala ti puno draga Sos na lijepim željama i na podršci koju mi pružaš ovo cijelo vrijeme  :Kiss: 

Pozdrav svima i haval još jednom  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Aboni  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Inesz

aboni,
za sutrašnju betu ~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Nek' sutra bude dan za pamcenje na ovom pdf-u! Aboni, ~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## postoji nada

potpisujem ivica_k , dan za pamcenje nek bude danas nasoj dragoj aboni76,i svima nama ce definitivno ovo biti poseban dan  :Klap:

----------


## aboni76

Hvala puno dragi moji, neizmjerno sam vam zahvalna na podršci i lijepim željama, divni ste  :Love: ....Jutros sam vadila krv, oko 6 ću po nalaze, sutra vam javljam rezultat  :Smile: ...Veliki pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Aboni76* draga azoosuborko nadamo se lijepim vijestima sutra, šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*aboni76* vibram do neba i nazad!

----------


## sos15

Danas sve moje želje idu za visoku betu naše Aboni! :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 

Nadam se da ćeš nam javiti večeras, nemoj nas držati u neizvjesnosti do sutra.

----------


## maku

Aboni, drzim fige! Sretno!

----------


## Loly

*Aboni*   :Cekam:

----------


## aboni76

Dragi moji beta 3,2  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ...Hvala puno na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

anaitomi isprazni inbox, ne možeš primati poruke

----------


## u dobru i zlu

aboni žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## Loly

*Aboni* žao mi je!

----------


## postoji nada

> Dragi moji beta 3,2 ...Hvala puno na podršci



 tako bih te voljela zagrlit prijateljice moja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivica_k

Zao mi je, zaista...

----------


## sweet_one

hej,ljudi da vam se prikljucim konacno...i nasa dijagnoza je azoo fsh visok,inhibin nizak,ostalo ok,samo 0 spermija! Tesa i tese negativni .... Uglavnom zapeli na mjestu :Sad:  Svima puno srece u borbi...citam vas dugo..uz vas je lakse i ima nade... :Smile:

----------


## mrnjau

nije lose da se zna   :Wink: 
http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.co...munoloski.html

----------


## aboni76

Hvala vam dragi moji  :Love: ...

Sweet ona dobro nam došla i što prije da se pomaknete s mjesta i preselite na ljepši forum  :Smile:

----------


## sweet_one

Aboni76 hvala na dobrodoslici :Smile:  ! 
Vjerujem da vi znate ovdje mnogo vise od nas,mi smo tek poceli,HB sve je ovo do sad brzo rijeseno,naravno sve informacije za sve preglede koje se trebaju obaviti saznali smo zahvaljujuci ovom forumu,jer svi dr.kojim smo se dosad obratili izrekli su citiram-nakon tesa i tese koji su negativni medicina vise ne moze pomoci!S

Iskreno nakon par takvih izjava i sama sam pocela vjerovati da je to to :Sad: (( i da nema dalje.
Al nakon sto procitam opet vase postove - evo ti nade :Smile: 

Stoga.... hvala Vam sto postojite :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

I ja sam hiljadu puta rekla hvala bogu pa postoji ovaj forum i svi ovi ljudi koji su spremni pomoći, jer u suprotnom ne bi ništa pokušali...Mi nismo uspjeli ali drago mi je što smo pokušali i znam da bih opet sve isto uradila, ovako smo makar mirni u tom smislu da znamo da smo dali sve od sebe, uradili sve što se može uraditi u ovom trenutku i iskoristili sve mogućnosti što savremena medicina nudi tako da nekad ne možemo doći u situaciju da se pitamo da li smo možda mogli a nismo pokušali...

----------


## sweet_one

Aboni ako se ne varam vi ste bili u Bacheci?koja su tvoja iskustva tamo?mi imamo dog termin u 7 mjesecu.. jos nam ostaje sad micro tese!

----------


## aboni76

Jeste mi smo bili u Bahceci i moj savjet je da svakako pokušate nemate šta izgubiti. MM je jeako dobro podnio operaciju, brzo se oporavio, nije ga puno boljelo, za 7 dana počeo raditi. Nama je doktor Emre rekao da drugu operaciju ne bi imali smisla raditi, da nam je rekao da ima šanse, mi bi opet isto ponovili. Cijelom uslugom sam bila zadovoljna. Malo sam se razočarala poslije transfera, dobila sam naveče jake bolove, mokrila krv, stolica mi bila krvava, ne znam ni sama kako sam preživjela tu noć, nisam htjela ići u hitnu da ne bi nešto pogrešno uradili što bi moglo uticati na moju mrvicu. Nazvala ih ujutro, poslije dva sata od mog poziva javila mi se sestra koja mi je rekla da to nema veze sa VTO i da odem kod interniste. To me je malo razočaralo, pogotovo što znam da i oni imaju internistu, ali nisu niti spomenuli da dođem kod njih. I sada se pitam da li je to razlog što moja mrvica nije ostala, ili neki drugi...Pozdrav, ako mogu bilo kako pomoći, tu sam  :Smile: . Sretno

----------


## Luli

Aboni draga zao mi je.Ne znam sta bi ti napisala,rijeci su suvisne.I ja se spremam za postupak nakon uspjesne micro tese i bojim se.Ne znam zasto, ne znam cega.Ne znam ni hoce li me druge cure shvatit.Znam da bi trebala bit sretna, i jesam, ali...

----------


## aboni76

Luli znam da se bojiš i mislim da je to sasvim normalno. Nemoj da te naš neuspjeh obeshrabri, kod nas je skroz drugačija situacija nego vaša. Nama su odmah rekli da su pronašli malo materijala, a radili su oba testisa. Meni je 37 godina, nekad ranije imala dijagnozu idiopatska neplodnost, tako da su nama bile male šanse i ja sam uvijek bila svjesna toga. Ako se dobro sjećam kod vas su u jednom našli dovoljno, prema iskustvima drugih kojima su radili samo jedan testis to bi moglo biti 4-5 bočica. Najbolje pošalji mail doktoru i pitaj ga koliko su zaledili tako da si mirnija (lakše je kada znaš da ima više). Ja sam sigurna da ćete uspjeti jer imate dovoljno materijala, Bahceci ima jako puno uspjeha. Kakvi su tvoji nalazi? Kada planirate u postupak? Sretno, nadam se da ćeš uskoro sve nas na ovoj tužnoj temi obradovati  :fige: .

----------


## tin

sweet_one jeste li vi bili prije u bahceciju? mi smo tražili prvo konzultacije i kontroni spermiog, pa ako ne bude ništa radili bi micro tesu..konzultacije su nam 26.6...

----------


## little ivy

svi putevi vode u Bahceci...idemo i mi 25og pa sto bude. 
Tin...isprazni inbox :D   mozda se i vidimo

----------


## Luli

Draga Aboni puno hvala na ohrabrenju.Divim se svakoj od vas,posebne ste.Uvijek spremne pomoc, pruzit podrsku i razumjevanje.Moji su nalazi do sada bili uredu.Ne znam kad cemo u postupak.MM je nakon bolovanja koje je koristio za micro tese dobio otkaz tj nije mu produzen ugovor pa nam se financijska situacija poremetila.Jos jednom hvala na ohrabrenju.Curama koje idu u Bacheci u 6 mjesecu zelim svu srecu.

----------


## tin

> svi putevi vode u Bahceci...idemo i mi 25og pa sto bude. 
> Tin...isprazni inbox :D   mozda se i vidimo


ispraznila  :Smile: ), idemo pa šta bude samo što kod nas neće bit odmah operacija, a možda smo se prevarili što i mi dogovorili sad operaciju...sve je se dogodilo brzo, tako da nismo stigli organizarat se na poslu

----------


## aboni76

Tin i Little ivy Želim vam puno, puno sreće i plivača  :fige: .

Luli nadam se da će se situacija što prije poboljšati i da ćete uskoro po svoju bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## sweet_one

> sweet_one jeste li vi bili prije u bahceciju? mi smo tražili prvo konzultacije i kontroni spermiog, pa ako ne bude ništa radili bi micro tesu..konzultacije su nam 26.6...


Tin..mi smo se culi mailom i tel s dr.Emreom.. konzultacije smo takoreci obavili tako... prvi dan ide na pregled,poslali su nam spisak pretraga koje je morao napraviti(ekg ,krvnu sliku i jos neke stvari) a drugi dan doktor radi operaciju. Dao nam je sanse samo oko 30 %  :Sad:

----------


## tin

zašto samo 30 % ? kod mog muža su hormoni, kariotip i microdelecija ok a spermia nema!? kod azoospermije se nikad ne zna, mogu se pojavit a može bit da nema spermića a svi nalazi ok............

----------


## sweet_one

meni je dr. napisao u mailu da i kod savrsenih nalaza sanse su 50:50! s tim da je nama inhibin jako nizak pretpostavlja da je spermatogeneza dosta narusena! Na temelju dosadasnih nalaza dijagnoza je neopstruktivna azoo vjerojatno sertolly sindrom! mikrodelacija i kariotip jesu ok!ja sam kont.sve doktore koji se bave tim i kod nas i vani! koliko je meni receno,sad neznam mozda neko ima dr.informacije,da je prognoza 50% ili 30 % realna za ovu dijagnozu,jer da je vjerojatno u testisima veoma malo podrucja na kojima se odvije spermatogeneza do oblika spermija!  :Sad:

----------


## postoji nada

Bravo,bravo cure za ljepe vijesti iz Bahcecija dzim  :fige: , svu srecu vam zelim od srca.

Tin, jesi sigurna da su samo konzultacije?? Kod nas je bilo zanimljivo ,dogovorili konzultacije i ja sasvim slucajno nazvala da potvrdim dolazak a sestra meni kaze ,da taj dan konzultacije a sutra  dan operacija , a ja :Shock:  ,par puta sam ju pitala jeli sigurna ,dali se zabunila ali ona se nije dala smesti,naravno i nama je to bilo super sto prije to bolje. 
A sto se tice sanse 30% ,i nama je dokt.dao 30, i realno meni je to bilo i previse ,cak mi je bilo krivo zato sto bi mi isli na sansu od 1%, a ovih 30,kad je rekao toliku je nadu dao suprugu da ga je negativan rezultat ubio,,tako da sam ja definitvno za sto manje sanse da se daje.,svi znamo sto je azospermija i svjesni smo da samo cudom se nadu plivaci.Nek se cuda nastavljaju i iz Bahcecija i gdje god isli dragi moji samo nek ih nadu.

I da jos nesto , upoznajte se i druzite.,budite podrska jedni drugima ,zajedno je lakse,pogotovo ako budete u terminima jedan za drugim,kako je ljepo kad te netko nepoznat  a u situaciji istoj kao i ti podraga,pozeli srecu i stisne ruku.Nesto tako divno i nezaboravno, ja svoje curke iz Bahcecija nikad necu zaboravit ,jedino za cim zalim je sto nas se vise nije druzilo, a neizmjerno sam zahvalna i svima sto su nam toliku podrsku pruzili pisali,molili se,tjesili.,a poseban  :Kiss: 
Dragoj mojoj Aboni76, Sos15 i Anaitomi2   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## little ivy

i u nas se sve prebrzo odigralo. rekla mi je sat kad je operacija i da dođemo pola sata prije. malo mi je sve to zbrda zdola,nadam se da cemo vidit doktora....mislim ono. trazili smo kontrolni spermiogram pa cemo onda jos sat prije doc. sve se prebrzo odigralo. a opet nemamo sto mislit previse,to je to pa sto bude. dopisivala sam se i ja s dr mailom u istanbulu i cak nam je dao 50% sto je stvarno ruku na srcu previse (promislih nema potrebe za pretjerivanjem) realno šanse su male ali neću mirno spavat dok ih sve ne isprobam,a onda cemo vidit sto dalje.
svima zelim srecu kuda god krenuli

----------


## tin

a ne bi me čudilo da nam kažu i operacija, svakako su nas uhvatili na prepad, možda je tako i bolje..a šta sa nalazima za operaciju ,muž je uradio nalaze krvi ali nije internistički pregled..ma šta god bude, samo nek prođe i to  :drama:

----------


## sos15

little ivy i tin, mile moje, sve što vam mogu poželiti je da vam Sarajevo i dr Emre donesu najveću sreću na svijetu. Mi ćemo mislima biti uz vas.

Tin, možda je bolje da ih nazoveš i vidiš da li je planirana i micro tese, da se možeš pripremiti i odraditi nalaze o državnom trošku.

Ja ću samo potvrditi riječi *postoji nada*: razmijenite brojeve telefone i budite jedna drugoj podrška. S obzirom da izuzev vas, forumskih drugara, niko nije znao razlog našeg odlaska u Sarajevo, ne trebam ni opisati koliko mi je značilo naše druženje. Bili smo divna ekipa, podržavali smo jedni druge, međusobno se hrabrili i tješili. 

Nikad neću zaboraviti na tu ekipu, ali i na ljude koji su nas podržavali preko foruma. *Postoji nada*, često se sjetim tvog zagrljaja nakon što smo saznali rezultat, poziva  i poruka *Aboni76* i *anaitomi2*,  druženja sa *tanjica123*   (koje mi je olakšalo dane u Sarajevu), ali ne smijemo zaboraviti i *cisku, new girl*. 

Nadam se da će ova grupa imati više sreće i da ćemo se napokon radovati na ovoj temi.  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

cure drage, čitam vas, i zbilja od srca želim da uspijete.

puno sreće vam želim.

----------


## bubekica

> cure drage, čitam vas, i zbilja od srca želim da uspijete.
> 
> puno sreće vam želim.


X

----------


## postoji nada

Ja zaista vjerujem da cemo svi dobiti na bilo koji nacin svoju srecu najvecu , jedno je sigurno moramo proci trnovit put ali ce se isplatiti  :Wink: 

Inesz i Bubekica ,vas pratim od pocetka ,uvjek ste tu za pomoc i podrsku starim i novim curama, predivno od vas  :Love:

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada i Sos15 su sve rekle što i ja mislim  :Love: ...Hvala vam drage moje na svemu, zajedno smo proživjele dane najveće tuge u našim životima, molim se za nas sve da uskoro budemo zajedno i u danima najveće sreće...

----------


## vesnam

Evo i mene ponovo. Posle male pauze krećemo u akciju, opet... 
Mm je bio kod drugog urologa, žena je u pitanju i svi su nešto zadovoljni sa njom, dala mu je terapiju Klomifen + tribulus (3x dnevno) + vit E (400) + folna 400. Za dva meseca kontrola sa nalazima inhibina i testosterona, i naravno spermogram. 
Sad smo mi malo u dilemi da je doza klomifena poprilično mala, samo 12,5gr tj. četvrtina tablete. Je l' može neko da mi napiše koje doze ste dobijali. Planiram danas da pozovem doktoricu da proverim da nije neka greška slučajno.

----------


## sweet_one

ako bude kome pomoglo ovo su nas trazili(nalazi koje morate imati prije operacije)
glukoza
-urea
-kreatının
-kalıj
-APTT
-PT
-AST
-ALT
-krvna slıka
-ınternıstıcnı pregled(EKG)
...vjerojatno ako se netko odluci naknadno mozete to i tamo ali zasto trositi novce :Smile:

----------


## sweet_one

> Evo i mene ponovo. Posle male pauze krećemo u akciju, opet... 
> Mm je bio kod drugog urologa, žena je u pitanju i svi su nešto zadovoljni sa njom, dala mu je terapiju Klomifen + tribulus (3x dnevno) + vit E (400) + folna 400. Za dva meseca kontrola sa nalazima inhibina i testosterona, i naravno spermogram. 
> Sad smo mi malo u dilemi da je doza klomifena poprilično mala, samo 12,5gr tj. četvrtina tablete. Je l' može neko da mi napiše koje doze ste dobijali. Planiram danas da pozovem doktoricu da proverim da nije neka greška slučajno.


mi smo trosili klomifen 25 gr dnevno...

----------


## Inesz

cure,
tableta klomifena ima 50 mg. znači, četvrtina tablete je 12,5 mg, ne 12, 5 g (grama).

terapija sigurno ne može biti 25 g dnevno.

miligram (mg) ili gram (g) jako je bitno-razlika je 1000 puta.
 :Smile:

----------


## sweet_one

e da :Smile: )) tako nekako ... Blam :Smile: )))

----------


## vesnam

> mi smo trosili klomifen 25 gr dnevno...


Hvala, mislim da ćemo i mi povećati dozu.

----------


## sweet_one

e sad imam pitanje-zasto se kod micro tese zena ne stavi u postupak pa da ako nesto nadu da odmah oplode?

----------


## sos15

> e sad imam pitanje-zasto se kod micro tese zena ne stavi u postupak pa da ako nesto nadu da odmah oplode?


Imaš i tu mogućnost, na svakom paru je da odluči želi li istovremeno ići u postupak, ali onda se micro tese mora uklopiti sa ženinim ciklusom.

Ja sam se odlučila na tu opciju, na žalost završilo je bez rezultala, ali sad kad bih nekom trebala dati savjet ne znam šta bih rekla. S jedne strane ako se poklope ciklus i termin za micro tese koja pri tome bude uspješna, onda je to super jer se ne moraš bojati da li će plivači preživjeti odmrzavanje, ali uvijek moraš biti spremna da se može desiti i drugi scenario (kao kod mene): nafiluješ se hormonima, a moraš prekinuti postupak jer nema plivača. Da ne pričam o stresu koji preživljevaš uoči i za vrijeme micro tese, a to sigurno nije dobro u postupku.

----------


## sos15

sweet_one,

Sad sam tek vidjela da i vi idete u Bahceci, sretno draga!

----------


## sweet_one

..nama to uopce nije spomenuto,da bi mogli istovremeno. :Sad:  al u svakom slucaju mi to izgleda bolje nego da sve zamrznu.to pretpostavljam nije neki veliki br. njih i jos da umru kod odmrzavanja....  :Sad:

----------


## sweet_one

a hvala ti...

----------


## sos15

Možeš ih pitati, mi smo tako dogovorili i srećom ciklus se poklopio sa micro tese, možda se može i kontracepcijom uskladiti ciklus. Mislim da bih ponovo tako uradila jer me je manje boljelo to što sam bespotrebno odradila stimulaciju, nego da su našli plivače,pa da oni ne prežive odmrzavanje.

----------


## sweet_one

Slazem se s tobom... Nekako mi to zamrzavanje samo njih ne izgleda bas sigurno... A da mi umru kasnije mislim da nebi se mogla nositi s tim kasnije. ta jedna stimulacija i da je uzaludna,nista me ne kosta :Smile: )

Osim mozda dobim mrvicu (dvije,tri)...

----------


## sos15

Popričaj sa doktorom, možda se možete uklopiti. Ipak, moram te ispraviti: ta stimulacija će te koštati oko 1000 EUR, ali opet to je ništa u usporedbi sa mogućim dobitkom.

Nadam se da će kod tebe biti ovaj prvi (pozitivni) scenario :Yes:

----------


## sweet_one

a znam.. Nije jeftino al spremni na to! 
Jednostavno je i kod njega i kod mene veliki,veliki strah da se nakon toliko truda dogodi neka tako banalna stvar i da toliko cekani plivaci umru.

ja neznam nisam bas neki optimist inace,ali ja sam cvrsto uvjerena da ih ima :Smile: 
Samo se nadam da se ne varam!mozda je samo zelja prejaka :/

----------


## postoji nada

sweet_one ,sretno ,ako osjecas pozitivu samo naprijed. Evo kod nas je bila situacija da se menga poklopila sa micro-tese ,tako da smo mogli u postupak,hormone koje trebas napravit da se vidi da su ok,pa da mozes ici u postupak kod mene su bili odlicni ali trebas uraditi i ultrazvuk i tu je kod mene nastao problem otkrivene dosta velika cista i tako da sam savjetovana ,nista od stimulacije i postupka. Na kraju sam to prihvatila ok.i rekla tak mora biti ,i odgovor sam dobila za par dana neuspjesna micro-tese ,tak da sam bila s druge strane sretna sto nisam bila u postupku uzalud, tako se poklopilo i tak je moralo biti.
Strasno mi je bilo zao nase Sos15.koja je bila stimulirana a jako sam vjerovala da kod njih sigurno ima ali eto nazalost.
U svakom slucaju, neznam sto reci sami odlucite ,ali ako imas osjecaj i zelju kreni u postupak i sretno draga od srca.
javljaj nam se

----------


## MARINA25

[Drage cure, ne znam da li me se ijedna sjeća sa ovog podforuma jer sam pisala jako malo ali sam zato bila prisutna non stop.Ukratko kod nas je bio slućaj također azoo, međutim spermiji  su se pojavili kad smo se spremali na biopsiju i micro. Ostala sam odmah trudna i danas sam mama predivnih blizanaca!!!Još i danas ne možemo vjerovat da smo uspjeli.. Zelim vam svima , a posebno na ovom podforumu puno sreće i da ostvarite svoje snove, bez obzira na koji način. Ne zelim umanjivati bol forumašica na drugim podforumima , ali zaista znam kakav je osjećaj nalaziti se na ovom . Želim vam puno sreće od srca. Cure, pratim vas i dalje!!

Sretno!! :Heart:

----------


## sos15

MARINA25,

Ovo je tako lijepo za pročitati. Čestitam od srca! I to blizanci! :Very Happy:  Pretpostavljam da vašoj sreći nema kraja.
To je znak da  azoo nije nepobjediva, da naš trud nije uzaludan jer postoje primjeri koji nam to dokazuju.
Vjeruj da si nas sve na ovoj temi obradovala, ali najviše upravo grupu koja se ovih dana sprema za Sarajevo na micro tese. Dala si im vjetar u leđa!

----------


## sos15

Sad sam dobila obavještenje da je sperm hope do kraja juna snižen na 199 $, pa ako je neko planirao kupovati, vrijedi iskoristiti popust.

Nadam se da me neće opomenuti zbog reklame :Ups:

----------


## sweet_one

Mi nismo nikad koristili taj sperm hope,samo tribestan i bioastin!u kojim slucajevima taj sperm hope pomaze?

----------


## sos15

To ti je dijetetski proizvod na biljnoj bazi, naručuje se iz Amerike, imaju dvije vrste: za muškarce sa niskim testosteronom i sa visokim testotsteronom. Pošalješ doktoru (koji to prodaje) podatke sa rezultatima pretraga i on će ti preporučiti vrstu. Nama je odmah rekao da su šanse male, ali mi smo naručili, čisto da znamo da smo sve pokušali. Muž naše [B]tin[B] je takođe koristio sperm hope

postaviću link da možeš više pročitati:

www.spermhope.com/‎

----------


## aboni76

Marina25 divno je čuti da je neko pobijedio ovu groznu dijagnozu  :Very Happy: . 

Dragi moji ja sam juče slala mail doktoru i pitala ga kakve su mi bile jajne ćelije, kakav je bio embrij i zna li možda koji je razlog zašto nije došlo do trudnoće (mada sam znala da mi na to pitanje ne može odgovoriti). Rekao mi je da je bilo 8js, 6 zrelih, jako kvalitetnih, 3 oplođene, 1 embrij petostanični drugi dan, endometrij 5 dana prije transfera 7,5. Ako je embrij bio petostanični drugi dan, mislim da je bio jako dobar, ali moja mrvica nije ostala kod mene. Užasno se osjećam, vjerovatno ćete me kritikovati što ovako razmišljam, ali nemam ni skim podijeliti svoju bol osim s vama  :Crying or Very sad: . Ubija me osjećaj krivnje da nije uspjelo radi mene, imali smo odličan embrij, mm je imao šansu da ima svoje biološko dijete, ali moje tijelo nije prihvatilo mrvicu. Ne znam da li je izrok taj endometrij, da li je on trebao da još raste narednih 5 dana?. MM je za donaciju, a ja se sada pitam da li uopšte ima smisla to raditi kada nije uspjelo sa jako dobrim embrijem...Tako sam tužna, razočarana, ubija me pomisao na to da je mm mogao sigurno imati dijete sa nekim kod koga je sve u redu...Izvinite što vas zamaram sa svojim mislima, ali imam jaku potrebu da s nekim to podijelim....

----------


## sos15

Abony76,

sad slijede kritike! Nemoj tako razmišljati, takvo razmišljanje nije logično, a samo odmaže i tebi i mužu. Znam da je teško, ali ja na to gledam kao na sudbinu: jednostavno nam nije bilo suđeno da imamo naše biološko dijete. Toliko je bilo primjera gdje je postupak protekao bez problema: doktori davali nadu; embrion super, ali od trudnoće ništa ne bude. 

Odmorite se malo od svega, pokušajte uživati jedno u drugome, a onda kad se malo slegne, znaćete da li trebate na donaciju. Moramo biti svjesne da nam ni donacija ne garantuje da će doći do trudnoće. Ako se odlučimo na taj korak: možda će nam trebati više pokušaja da dođemo do cilja, a možda prvi postupak bude dobitni. Na žalost, novac i godine su bitne zapreke, ali savladaćemo mi sve, jake smo.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Sos sve si u pravu i ja pokušavam tako razmišljati, o onda odjednom mi nalete te ružne misli...Taman sam se bila malo oporavila od negativne bete, ali nisam imala mira, morala sam dobiti odgovore na neka pitanja, a kada sam dobila, još više se razočarala kada sam vidjela da smo imali jako dobru šansu...Valjda će vremenom biti lakše, tebi puno hvala što si tu za mene od prvog dana od kada sam na ovom forumu...To puno znači  :Love:

----------


## postoji nada

Oooo mila moja i nasa Aboni76  :Love:  ,nemoj tako mila,ti si tu najmanje kriva i tvoje tijelo.Ajmo od pocetka,a da nije bila uspjesna micro-tese,ja nevjerujem da bi muzic tebi rekao da si mogla imat snekim drugim djete a da nisi snjim,jelda nebi?? a sad ona druga stvar. Ti mila nikad neces saznat koliko je stvarno bilo spermija mozda su nadena 3,kako su vam rekli a mozda samo taj 1,ako su i bila  ta 3 mozda su sva 3 bila losa ali su ipak probali da jednim,iako su oni morali znat da nemoze doci do trudnoce??ja vjerujem da tvoje tjelo nije krivo,vise mi je sve cudno sa nadenim spermijima,ali nije na meni da nekoga osudujem.Dosta sam cula prica da odredeni ... i kad znaju da nece doc do trudnoce ipak uvedu neke zene u postupak, normalno sve zbog novaca,isto kao sto je bilo svega sa jaj.stanicama.,nazalost toga ima,ali mi nikad nemozemo saznati pravu istinu i koji je bio razlog.Nadam se da je sve proslo u najboljem redu stobom i tvojim postupkom i da je tako moralo biti iz nekog drugog razloga.Zato glavu gore i u nove pobjede kad se malo oporavis.
Ispricavam se svima na ovako otvorenom postu,ali to sam ja,nemogu drugacije znam da sam preiskrena pa me to vecinom kostalo ,al eto nemogu si pomoc.
Puno te grlim mila  :Love:  Aboni76

----------


## sos15

Kao što reče *postoji nada* na neka pitanja nećemo nikada dobiti odgovore, ali moramo dalje. 

Samo polako, vremenom se čovjek nauči živjeti s tim, što reče jedna naša forumašica na drugoj temi: mislimo da smo ojačale i da smo preboljele dok se ne pogledamo u ogledalo i vidimo neku drugu osobu, ni sličnu onoj  od ranije. Jednostavno, ovo je ostavilo trag na nama. Ipak, život ide dalje. Ponekad, kad čujem oko kakvih gluposti se parovi svađaju, ne mogu vjerovati. Zapitam se kako bi oni preživjeli ovo što smo mi, a onda se nekad zapitam šta bi bilo da sam to znala ranije: na početku naše veze i znam odgovor: opet bih sve ponovila. Mislim da je upravo to ono što i ti trebaš shvatiti, koliko god nam je bitno imati dijete, bitnije je da ga imaš s pravom osobom. Ne bi tvoj muž bio sretan da ima dijete, ali da život provodi pored druge žene. Pod uslovom naravno da su ta tri plivača zaista bila tako dobra, kako su tebi rekli.

Abony76, draga, nemoj mi se zahvaljivati, ja na vas na forumu gledam kao na najbolje prijateljice, jedino vi znate moju bol i moju tajnu, vi ste mi uvijek bile utjeha i podrška. Tako se i ja trudim da vam pomognem, iz najboljih namjera, možda nekad pretjeram sa ovako dugim postovima, ali ponoviću opet riječi *postoji nada* takva sam, ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## aboni76

Drage moje malo ste me osvijestile, tako mi je drago što sam s nekim popričala o ovome  :Kiss: , kao što ti Sos kažeš na vas gledam kao na najbolje prijateljice, to jeste zaista tako, ni skim nisam mogla podijeliti ono što osjećam, osim sa vama ovdje. Sos kažeš da si se znala zapitati šta bi bilo da si znala na početku veze i odgovor je da bi sve ponovila, a ja ti mogu potvrditi da je sigurno tako, jer ja sam poslije 6 mjeseci veze znala za azoo dijagnozu i znala da želim da provedem život s njim, sa djecom ili bez njih, a znam da i on tako misli, jer sam ja njemu prvi mjesec veze rekla da možda ne mogu da imam djece prirodnim putem. Znam da su moje misli pogrešne, a posljedica su bespomoćnosti koje osjećam upravo radi onoga što je *postoji nada* rekla, što na neka pitanja nikad neću dobiti odgovor....

----------


## postoji nada

Sos15 upotpunosti te potpisujem , mi smo posebne jake zene kao i nasi muzevi posebni ljudi, i na kraju krajeva mi i imamo drugaciji ,posebniji zivot ,nakon svega sto smo prosli i sto cemo jos cijeli zivot tko zna ,ali cemo ga  kvalitetnije provesti sa vise ljubavi i razumijevanja. I uz ovaj bol uz koji zivimo i borimo se da je svaki dan sve laksi i ljepsi imamo ovdje nase drage forumske da,ali najbolje prijateljice i prijatelje,i nemoze nas nitko bolje razumijeti od nas samih.

Aboni76, tako mi je drago da si se povjerila ,i ispuhala,puno ce ti to olaksati sve sto ti se mota po glavi i sto te muci,samo izbaci sve iz sebe  ,a znas da smo mi tu da pomognemo ako ikako mozemo.

Evo drage vec dugo zelim promjenit avatar ,pa evo jedna ljepa slikica samo za vas drage moje zauvijek prijateljice

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ljudi nije ni mene bilo vec dugo vremena, ali posto smo danas bili kod naseg urologa moram da podelim svoju srecu/tugu sa vama.
Naime ... urolog je rekao, posto su na prvom Micro Tese pronasli plivace, da su sanse da na drugom Mico Tese pronadju ponovo plivace oko 85%
Mi smo ustvari isli sa namerom da pitamo da li on misli da bi nam hormonska terapija pomogla. Muz nije bio spreman na jos jedan Micro Tese jer je imao lose iskustvo prvi put.
Uglavnom .... nakon sto nam je Dr. propisao terapiju HCG-a, moj muz je rekao da pristaje da ide ponovo na Micro Tese pod uslovom da nam organizuju IVF u isto vreme. Bila sam toliko ponosna na svog muza da vam ne mogu opisati.
Eto .. uglavnom plan je da pocne sa HCGom pocetkom avgusta, pa na jesen ce mo da vidimo sta i kako.
Da li neciji muz imao HCG terapiju?
MM je imao FSH 32 pre godinu dana, a sada mu je bio 48.
Blago sam se sokirala.

----------


## postoji nada

zasto_bas_mi, bravo za muza, sjecam se kako si snama djelila svoju tugu da nece muz da ponovi micro-tese, a imali ste ju uspjesnu, jako ljepa vijest. Samo naprijed ako doktor smatra da biste mogli opet doci do plivaca ,zasto ne pokusati. 
Sto se tice hormona poslje operacije,mislim tese ili micro-tese, hormoni totalno polude,hocu reci skoce i podivljaju,tako su i nama rekli da treba vremena da dodu bar na staro stanje,ali neznam kako je sa terapijama,mogu li sta ubrzati ,to nek se jave cure koje imaju iskustva sa HCG, u svakom slucaju sretno , super da si opet snama ,stvarno te dugo nije bilo  :Smile:

----------


## postoji nada

tuzna 
romi 

gdje ste curke???
 :Unsure:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Hvala ti Nado moja  :Wink: 
Je li imate vi ikakav plan ili ste u fazi "cuti i ne kvari raspolozenje".
Nama se te faze cesto desavaju i traju po godinu dana minimum, dok ne dodjemo sebi od soka, a do sad ih je bilo mnogo.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

postoji nada, reci mi molim te kako da dodam potpis da mi ostaje posle svakog komentara, kao sto ti imas??
Trebali bi svi staviti, kul je  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Draga imas p.p.  :Smile: 

he,he bas tako kako si rekla, ma salim se pricamo mi o svemu,ali zasad nema planova, nismo za druge opcije ,opet kazem zasad nismo spremni za ,ali nekazem da necemo ,neznam mila 
puse

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi ,

evo mene sa lošim iskustvom hcg terapije. MM je prije terpaije imao visok FSH, a nizak testosteren. Nakon tri mjeseca terapije FSH je pao ispod 1, a testosteron je skočio na gornju granicu referentnih vrijednosti. Doktor je rekao da je to dobra reakcija, pa smo nastavili još dva mjeseca - do micro tese. Možda će zvučati glupo, ali ja sam ubijeđena da je nama ta terapija samo pogoršala jer su prije nje mm našli na spermiogramu dva nepokretna spermatozoida, a poslije ni pri micro tese ništa. Još jedno pitanje na koje nikad neću dobiti konkretan odgovor. Doktor preko koga smo kupili sperm hope kaže da fsh nije trebalo snižavati hcg injekcijama jer to ne daje efekte. Da li da mu vjerujem  :Confused: 

Muž od *boss* je takođe neuspješno koristio hcg terapiju, a čini mi se i od edine. Ne mora značiti da sam u pravu, ne bih da te odgovaram od terapije, ali ja nisam vidjela napredak. Ono u što sam uvjerena je da će pri ponovnoj micro tese sigurno vam opet naći plivače. To vam želim od sreće. Da priča sa micro tese završi sa bar jednom bebom.

Postoji nada, slika je predivna. :Love: 

Ja se još nisam natjerala da promijenim sliku, valjda se još nadam svojoj maloj djevojčici, ali sam zato potpis obrisala, suviše me je boljelo kad god ga pročitam. Možda ga ponovo vratim, bar pokušam.

Neke cure su nam se prestale javljati. Ne znam šta se dešava sa njima: romi, tužna, ciska, boss,new girl, gdje ste?

Boss je trebala u postupak u Sloveniju, ne znam je li se odlučila?

----------


## cicsa80

Sos, mila draga  :Heart:  Tu sam, citam vas redovno samo sto nemam bas sta napisati.  Posle Sarajeva smo bili uzaaaaas jedan. Zimus, negde u februaru sam mislila kako smo preboleli pa kad nas je onda spucalo.... Sad smo dobro. Ostavili smo to u proslosti. Sa jedne strane smo prihvatili to sto je bilo a sa druge se i dalje koprcamo, borimo. Oboje pijemo Soul(pisala je Tuzna o tome). Dogovorili smo se da cemo u toku juna raditi nalaze jer od tese nista nismo ponavljali. Moj potpis dg se prosirio tako da sad osim IR, Hasimota imam i mutacije MTHFR i PAI1. Ne dam se i jos uvek verujem da ce se nesto okrenuti u nasu korist. 

Aboni, sve sto su devojke pisale bih ti i ja rekla. Imate jedno drugo i to je pravo bogatstvo. Deca nekome jesu smisao i cilj  u zivotu ali opet nisu ni ona od presudnog znacaja. Koliko je brakova gde ljudi imaju po dvoje, troje a medjusobno ginu, svadjaju se...Zahvalna sam dragom Bogu sto mi je dao ovakvog coveka, sto me je uputio da ga upecam  :Wink:  , sto imam toliko ljubavi, podrske, razumevanja, ma svega.... 

Devojke, sve vas redom ljubim i pozdravljam a novim koracaljkama zelim svu srecu ovog sveta i da im se ostvare zeljice. Cujemo se, pisemo se!  :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

Hvala ti  mila Sos15,ma to je samo za vas moje jedine prave i najdraze prijateljice  :Yes:  ,cesto se sjetim onog tvog divnog osmjeha,pa nevjerovatno kako si zracila pozitivom,samo si se smjeskala, slatkica nasa
Neka nek stoji tvoja curka ,slikica je posebna.

Ono sto sam i ja cula je da se stanje pogorsa kad se snizi fsh,ali nisam imala blizeg iskustva ,samo sam cula od doktora pa ga mi nismo niti pokusali smanjivat. Da nazalost evo kod nase Sos15,tak je ispalo,sto je meni jos uvjek nevjerovatno da je bio 1,pa drugi  a unutra da nema,neznam dali je stvarno pogorsalo stanje te inekcije??
Mada svakako ja bih na vasem mjestu sigurno ponovila micro-tese i vjerujem da bi se sigurno naslo spermija, a evo i kazes da vam i doktor garantira dosta da ce biti uspjesno.Sretno i samo naprijed draga.

Cicka ,ajde napokon da nam se javis.,kakve su promjene kod soula jeste li sto primjetili?? To je nesto sto i mene zanima jedino ta terapija soulom,cula sam sve od nase drage tuzne. Ajde nek vam je sretno, bit ce bolje svima nama jednom,valjda uskoro.
U pravu si ,sto se tice poslje neuspjesne micro, i kod nas je bilo faza da smo tugovali,pa prihvatili pa opet nas uhvatila patnja a evo sad nakon 6.mj,mogu rec da smo totalno se promjenili,smirili i zivimo bolje vec ikada, sve nas ceka ista stvar poslje neuspjesne biopsije ili  micro,treba to prezivjeti ,ali eto nas ,tu smo opet zajedno u novim borbama.

Drage moje pozdrav i ja vjerujem da ce nam se javit uskoro tuzna ,romi i ostale suborke ,jako mi nedostaju... :Sad:

----------


## edina

kod mog muza su se hormoni popravili ali se spermici nisupojavili mada mi nismo radili operaciju.

----------


## postoji nada

Edinaaaaa, kako si nam ,kako napreduje trudnoca, kad je tebi termin poroda??, jel ono kod tebe bila 3-sreca??
puno pozdrava ,cuvaj se i uzivaj u trudnoci , a tek kad sincic dode, pocima savrsenstvo zivota :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cicsa80

Nado, sto se soula tice, mi smo primetili da se generalno bolje osecamo. Definitivno utice na raspolozenje. Prvi put u zivotu da mi nije smetala kisa a znate koliko je neumorno padala. Nesto me je zezalo sa desne strane stomaka, vadila krv, le i sedimentacije na mestu (mislila sam da je slepo crevo), bila kod ginekologa sve ok, pocela sa soulom i bi mi bolje. Imala sam osecaj kao da mi je nesto ukljesteno u stomaku.
mm je od jula do decembra prosle godine primao pregnil 5000(kao i vecina muzeva  :Wink:  ), FSH mu je bio preko 50 a T ispod donje granice. Pocetkom septembra uradimo kontrolu hormona, T se popne na jedinicu iznad donje granice, mi presrecni, a FSH koliko se secam je ostao isti ili je mrvicu otisao gore(ali na to nismo ni obracali paznju). Tad sam isla kod mog endokrinologa i ona nam preporuci testagen. Pocnemo i to kad ono T padne, jos gori nego sto je bio. Malo se popeo do biopsije a odmah smo prestali sa tim testagenom. Mada nam je rekla da je dao sjajne rezultate u Australiji....e sad ga znaj sta je. Ponovicemo nalaze sad do kraja juna pa cemo videti. Taj soul radi regeneraciju pa ko zna...Jos uvek imamo vremena(mislim na godine) da pokusamo da damo nama sansu. Stvarno nekako verujem da cemo uspeti.
Edina, drago mi je da ste uspeli. Vi ste bese isli na donaciju? Oprosti ako gresim.

----------


## cicsa80

Zaboravih da kazem Sos- znam da Emre ne preporucuje da se dva puta radi ali nam niko pa ni on ne moze reci "ne moze". Jeste sve agresivno ali...Mi smo pricali i opet bi ponovili micro kroz neki period.

----------


## sos15

Cisca81, drago mi je da si se javila. Često te se sjetim, nevjerovatno kako su me svi parovi iz Sarajeva oduševili na svoj način i kako su svi posebni. Ja zaista mislim da smo mi posebni i vjerujem da je Bog, i pored ovog velikog tereta koji osjećamo, sačuvao za nas nešto dobro i da ćemo svi osjetiti sreću kad tad, i na bilo koji način. 
Te faze i promjene raspoloženja svi osjećamo, u jednom momentu smo sretni, uživamo u životu, u nećacima i malim kumicama, a onda samo suze krenu. Valjda tako mora biti. Mi smo odmah pitali doktora za drugu micro tese, ali on je rekao da nema razloga jer je kod mm sve atrofiralo, tako je napisao i u nalazu koji smo naknadno tražili, ali ko zna, možda nekad opet pokušamo. Sad pije taj sperm hope i nada se nečemu, a ja baš i ne. Ali, nikad se ne zna.

*nada* me je zapamtila po osmijehu i pozitivi, ali iza toga se krio veliki strah, a ja tako reagujem kad imam tremu, uoči svakog ispita sam se smijala i zezala, samo da odagnem strah. Zapravo i sad se smijem često, mada je to drugačiji osmijeh, pomiješan sa tugom i maskom, jer ne dopuštam drugima da vide moju bol. To je rezervisamo samo za vas, jer me jedino vi možete razumjeti i imate tu čast da vam kukam. Malo šale,ali je tako.

Edina, je li se približio termin? Kad stiže dječak?

----------


## aboni76

Postoji nada, avatar ti je super  :Love: .
Zašto baš mi, to su super vijesti, a to što je FSH porastao, ne mora ništa da znači, kada smo mi bili na MT, momku koji je imao FSH 60 su pronašli dovoljno spermića i to samo u jednom testisu i ja sam ubjeđena da će ih kod vas opet biti dosta kao što je i prvi put. 
Cicsa, drago mi je da si se opet javila i da si tu sa nama  :Smile: . Izmamila si mi osmjeh svojim komentarom za pecanje  :Smile: . 
Sos  :Love: .

----------


## edina

> Edinaaaaa, kako si nam ,kako napreduje trudnoca, kad je tebi termin poroda??, jel ono kod tebe bila 3-sreca??
> puno pozdrava ,cuvaj se i uzivaj u trudnoci , a tek kad sincic dode, pocima savrsenstvo zivota


dobro sam. trudnoca napreduje fino. bez ikakvih problema. svaki dan teze i teze se kretati ali nema veze proce i to.termin 

mi je 14,octombra. ja sam 2 puta rsdila iui i onda sam promjenila doktora i odma isli na ivf i hvala  bogu uspjelo je iz prve.
mi smo uzeli donera i nekajemo se ni malo. vazno je da smo dosli do zilja svog.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Samo da proverim da li radi potpis i da se zahvalim Nadi ako radi  :Wink:

----------


## postoji nada

Tu je ,tu je bravo ,ma nista nezahvaljuj  :Smile: 

Edina ,a to sam ukupno racunala 3-sreca , znaci 2.iui, i prvi dobitni ivf, e sad mi je jasnije .,ma bitno da je bebac u busi.
Ma nemam ja nikakvih predrasuda vezano sa donorom,mislim da je to najbolja opcija ,ali mi zasad oboje nismo za to,nekako se nadamo jos uvjek cudu he,he, a za buducnost neznam sto ce donjeti, sto ce nam se sve motat po glavi i sto cemo odlucit.Zasad smo konacno preboljeli micro-tese i nastavili zivjet punim plucima,i nikad nam nije bilo bolje,sretni i veseli i puni ljubavi.
Cuvaj se i budi s nama ,jako je ljepo  kad netko nas uspije sa ove teme i ostane snama djelit savjete i iskustva.
puse svima

----------


## Rominka

Cure moje drage, citam vas svaki dan, ali odlucili smo mali odmak napraviti. Moram se dovesti u red prije, na poslu je katastrofa, sto puno utjece na mene i moje zdravlje. Donosimo neke velike odluke a za to treba mir, i samo nas dvoje.
ali skicam vas stalno  :Kiss:

----------


## I&D

Poz drage moje. Evo da se i ja prikljucim grupi koja se bori protiv azoo. Nisam jos procitala sve postove ali je mnogo lakse kad cujes druga iskustva i  tudje uspjehe, nekako dobijem snagu. Ja i mm smo 4 godine u braku. Prije 2 godine je konstatovana azoo. Iza nas je 1 neuspjesna vto. U septembru nas ocekuje 2 vto. Suprugu je radjena biopsija i tom prilikom nadjen materijal kojim smo isli na vantjelesnu. E sad.. tom prilikom je iskoriscen sav materilja tako da ce mm morati ponovo na biopsiju. Recite mi da li je neciji muz radio biopsiju vise puta i kakav je nalaz bio u odnosu na prvi put? Nama je inace doktor savjetovao da se ovaj put radi micro Tese i da se radi u isto vrijeme kad i aspiracija, tj da se oplodnja radi  odmah. Ovaj put bi izbjegli zamrzavanje, jer se kvalitet dosta pokvario nakon odmrzavanja. Hvala

----------


## kameleon

ledena,aboni  :Love:  
edina  :Very Happy:  
rominka  :Love: i ja sam nekako u tom filmu..
...falili su još neki nalazi...ti za operaciju..idući tjedan očekujemo neke vijesti s rebra...
sve ide tako polako, kao usporena snimka!  :Cekam: 
sretno svima koji očekuju nalaze, tese, micro tese!!!!
pozdrave i poljubce šaljem svima !!

----------


## tuzna

evo mene  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye: 

bila sam u nekom emotivnom downu ovih dana, pa sam samo pomalo gledala postove,nisam imala ni volje a ni ideje sta bih pisala.
jbg,i meni se desava :Yes: 

uglavnom, digla sam se, otresla prasinu i pokusala zacijeliti rane koliko toliko i evo pokusavam funkcionisati kako znam i umijem.,
naime, bila sam na kafi sa prijateljicom koja je psiholog i pocela sam sa njom da pricam i na kraju dozivjela ttotalni slom! uzas zivi...tek sam shvatila koliko me sve ovo pogadja i koliko se tesko nosim sa svim. rekla mi je ona da moram naci nacin kako da se rijesim silnog naboja,inace...ko zna sta ce se desiti!

osim toga,sve po starom...soul i nije bas dao rezultate  :Sad: 
sad su malo hormoni mm u zbrci.fsh i lh su blago visociji,free testoteron je blago nizi.inhibin je 50(minimum 120).
nazalost,dalje nemamo gdje,niti kome.samo cekati vrijeme da psihicki budemo spremni za microtese.
inace,svima pozdrav

----------


## postoji nada

Romi ,Tuzna  :Kiss:  ,super da ste opet snama, bit ce bolje curke,mora

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Zenske, ako ste za ... bilo bi fino da svaka od nas napise nesto u kratko o sebi i sta smo sve prosle od kako smo saznale za ovu odvratnu dijagnozu.
Tesko je pohvatati sve o svima nama, pa zato mi je palo ovo na pamet.

----------


## vesnam

> Ja nagovaram svog muza da radi nalaze y kromozona jer je to doktor rekao da mora da radi a on nece.  Kaze ako se nebude nista popravilo sa tribestanom onda ce raditi nalaze y kromozona.


Mikrodelicije y hromozoma spadaju u genetsku analizu, i nikakvi lekovi, operacije i slične stvari ne mogu uticati na njih. Ja sam kopala o tome kad je mm radio kariotip i mikrodelicije i ako tu nešto ne štima, onda nema svrhe ići dalje. Nateraj ga da i to uradi i pravac u borbu, iz sve snage navijam da nalaz bude dobar  :Very Happy:

----------


## postoji nada

vesnam, gdje si iskopala ovaj post??? on je iz 2009

zasto bas mi ,bravo ,dobar prijedlog ,ljepo bi bilo imat svaki put podsjetnik sto je tko prosao  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Evo, pridružiću se i ja akciji potpisa  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

pozdrav društvance  :Smile: 
čitala sam vas ovih dana, al nešto nisam imala volje pisati.. drago mi je da ste sve opet aktivne, i stvarno ste posebne osobe sve odreda  :Kiss: 
mi smo odgodili konzultacije za 9.mj
primjetila sam da ima dosta 82. godišta, pa me to podsjetilo kad sam bila jednom kod dr. opće prakse tu kod nas u mjestu, da se čudila jer je u zadnje vrijeme imala već 4-5 slučajeva totalne azoo, svi muškarci 81. ili 82. godište... kaže to bi trebalo istražiti...
ja nekako vjerujem da je to sve od rata, oni su tada bili u razdoblju predpuberteta, možda je to utjecalo, neznam.....

----------


## u dobru i zlu

i da, mjesto ima svega par tisuća stanovnika..

----------


## vesnam

> vesnam, gdje si iskopala ovaj post??? on je iz 2009
> 
> zasto bas mi ,bravo ,dobar prijedlog ,ljepo bi bilo imat svaki put podsjetnik sto je tko prosao



Skontala sam sinoć, kad sam ušla na forum ispao lepo na početku i ja odgovorila, pa posle pogledam ko je pisao, pa mi nešto nelogično, i ukapiram da sam se ispalila  :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

vesnam,

i ja sam primjetila da ima dosta te generacije među azoo. Sjećam se da mi je i doktorica endokrinolog to spomenula, a i doktor Emre u Sarajevu da je vjerovatno to bombardovanje uticalo na njih. Ko će znati šta je, samo da nam nađu lijeka.

----------


## vesnam

E mi bili kod endokrinologa, uputila nas na još neke analize, traži da mm proveri insulin, navodno, utiče na testosteron i hoće i tu opciju da ispita, pošto po dosadašnjim nalazima ne zna gde je problem. ispitala ga detaljno sve, i rekla da do 22h mora da bude u krevetu, pošto se posle tog vremena luči neki enzim ili šta već što utiče na opadanje testosterona. 
Kad odradimo sve, tri dana po jedna inekcija pregnila od 5000 jedinica, opet vadimo krv pa na kontrolu sa nalazima. Eto mog izveštaja.

----------


## sweet_one

E drage moje..da vam se pozalim,nemam kome a poludjet cu... 
Mm je opet pricao s nekom ocito jako pametnom osobom i dosao s posla sa idejom da on odustaje od micro tese! da nema smisla,da uzalud muci mene i sebe,da on ne vrijedi,on nebude nikad tata... drama i drama... 
Volim ja njega al dode mi da mu bacim vazu u glavu.. razumijem ga al sad se ja osjecam glupo zbog toga...ti njegovi ispadi,nezadovljstva,bijesa,jada neznam!!ne zeli ni pricati o tome sto ga muci
Ah  :Sad: (( 
Odmah lakse

----------


## boss

drage moje nisam zalazila dugo na rodu posto nisam zeljela da se opterecujem. mi smo bili usloveniji kod dr rasa  na postupku radio je tesu i punkciju paralelno , tesa uspjesna uzet dio tkiva i nasli male momke i zaledili 3 pakovanja spermatozoida ili kako se vec to zove a nesto su iskoristili. od 6 jajnih celija  jedino se dve oplodile i te dve vratio drugi dan , danas je 11 dan transfera i posto sam dobila u medjuvremenu hiperstimulaciju otisla jutros da vadim betu i beta 124 .jos uvjek nismo svjesni sta nas je snaslo. izgleda da ce biti bar jedno azoo bebce.

----------


## bubekica

Boss koja divna vijest! Poskoci forume!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## boss

hvala bubecki nakon dugog vremena red je vise da i na ovoj azoostatistici se okrene sreca i krenu dobre vijesti.

----------


## aboni76

Draga Boss pa to su divnee vjesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Častitam i da ti trudnoća bude školska  :fige: ...Javljaj nam se sada češće, moramo da pratimo kako napreduje azoo bebče  :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

Sweet one znam da si sada i razočarana i ljuta, ali sačekaj da prođe koji dan i pokušaj razgovarati mirno s njim, sigurno će se predomisliti...Ti ispadi su mi poznati i proći će sigurno, samo mu daj malo vremena. I ja nekad poludim, ali odmah se sjetim koliko je mm ipao strpljenja i razumjevanja na moje ispade kada sam mislila da je do mene...Teško se nositi sa činjenicom da ne možeš imati dijete, jeste da je neplodnost, neplodnost para a ne samo jedne osobe, ali mislim da je njima ipak teže i moramo imati dosta razumjevanja i strpljenja...Mislim da ipak ti imaš više uticaja od tog nekoga ko mu je napunio glavu, samo polako i predomislit će se on  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

boss, 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitam draga! Ma to se zove pobjeda nad azoo! Ja cijeli dan mislim o tebi, htjela sam ti slati mail, ali rekla si da ćeš raditi betu tek u ponedeljak,pa nisam željela stvarati nervozu.

Tako si me obradovala! Ovo je razlog za slavlje svih nas. Ja ću nazdraviti  :pivo:  za našu boss i njenog muža!

----------


## sos15

sweet_one,

aboni ti je već sve napisala, zaista je u pravu! Nije mu lako, koliko god čvrsti izgledali, muškarci su male maze koje se boje možda više i od nas samih. Svi smo prošli te faze predomišljanja, kada smo bili u iskušenju da radi  :oklagija: , ali moraš ga razumjeti. Pričaj s njim, neće on odustati od micro tese, samo mu treba dati vremena i biti uz njega.

----------


## alma_itd

*boss*  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :pivo:  Zelim ti pravilno duplanje bete i skolsku trudnocu :Klap:

----------


## Rominka

Ma Boss to su super vijesti!!!! Fenomenalne vijesti!!!! Bravooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## boss

uh nemate pojma kako je ja jos ne mogu vjerovati da se to nama moze desiti ipak nas svi otpisu cim se pojavimo bilo gdje sa ovom dijagnozom.
sos trebala sam u ponedeljak vaditi al posto imam bas al bas gadnu hiperstimulaciju dr mi je reko da idem odmah izvaditi da je trudnoca u pitanju. 
bas danas muzu govorim jel se sjecas posle proslog postupka kad nam je doticna gospodja rekla da nikad necemo biti bioloski roditelji nek da idemo na donaciju, mene je to toliko potpalilo njeno strucno misljenje da sam u sloveniju otisla vise njoj u inat da dokazem da pravi doktor moze i sa losim materijalom uspjeti.

----------


## ivica_k

Boss, cestitke i od mene, bas si me obradovala! Zelim ti pravilno duplanje bete, uredni trudnocu i ostvarenje sna za 8,5 mjeseci! Braaavooo!

----------


## vesnam

> drage moje nisam zalazila dugo na rodu posto nisam zeljela da se opterecujem. mi smo bili usloveniji kod dr rasa  na postupku radio je tesu i punkciju paralelno , tesa uspjesna uzet dio tkiva i nasli male momke i zaledili 3 pakovanja spermatozoida ili kako se vec to zove a nesto su iskoristili. od 6 jajnih celija  jedino se dve oplodile i te dve vratio drugi dan , danas je 11 dan transfera i posto sam dobila u medjuvremenu hiperstimulaciju otisla jutros da vadim betu i beta 124 .jos uvjek nismo svjesni sta nas je snaslo. izgleda da ce biti bar jedno azoo bebce.


E meni su sad suze krenule, pa ovo je predivna vest, čestitam draga, od srca, neka ta mrvica lepo napreduje i neka sve bude u najboljem redu  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Bravoooo BOSS!!!
Ulepsala si mi vikend.
Zelim ti svakim danom sve vecu i vecu betu, dok ne cujes srculence svoje mrvice i ne vidis oke svoje bebice  :Wink:

----------


## tin

Super boos, sad si i meni ulila nade, jer i nama naš  doktor predlaže da idemo na donora...Sve to dođe na svoje, veselit ćemo se mi svi jednog dana  :Smile:

----------


## tin

> pozdrav društvance 
> čitala sam vas ovih dana, al nešto nisam imala volje pisati.. drago mi je da ste sve opet aktivne, i stvarno ste posebne osobe sve odreda 
> mi smo odgodili konzultacije za 9.mj
> primjetila sam da ima dosta 82. godišta, pa me to podsjetilo kad sam bila jednom kod dr. opće prakse tu kod nas u mjestu, da se čudila jer je u zadnje vrijeme imala već 4-5 slučajeva totalne azoo, svi muškarci 81. ili 82. godište... kaže to bi trebalo istražiti...
> ja nekako vjerujem da je to sve od rata, oni su tada bili u razdoblju predpuberteta, možda je to utjecalo, neznam.....


i meni je to padalo na pamet, moj je muž također 81 godiš...ma ima to neke veze sa ratom ja sam uvjerena

----------


## tin

> drage moje nisam zalazila dugo na rodu posto nisam zeljela da se opterecujem. mi smo bili usloveniji kod dr rasa  na postupku radio je tesu i punkciju paralelno , tesa uspjesna uzet dio tkiva i nasli male momke i zaledili 3 pakovanja spermatozoida ili kako se vec to zove a nesto su iskoristili. od 6 jajnih celija  jedino se dve oplodile i te dve vratio drugi dan , danas je 11 dan transfera i posto sam dobila u medjuvremenu hiperstimulaciju otisla jutros da vadim betu i beta 124 .jos uvjek nismo svjesni sta nas je snaslo. izgleda da ce biti bar jedno azoo bebce.


boss, jel kod vas neopstruktivana azoosper, šta ste radili dosada od postupaka? mene svašta zanima a znam da se sad veseliš s mužom i nije ti do pisanja

----------


## boss

tin nikad nismo za ove 3 godine uspjeli skontati jel opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo , hormoni su normalnii sve je ok osim sto nema spermatozoida al zato ima leukocita ekstremno mnogo za koje nismo skontali odakle su. imali smo postupak prosle godine u aprilu mjesecu i ja dobila 6 jajnih celija isto kao i ovaj put nasli su spermatozoide al sto moj muz kaze zakovrljeni svi i deformisani s tim da prije tog postupka je 4 mjeseca primao po 3 puta sedmicno menopur koji ocigledno nije pomogao i tad je pio ortomol fertil plus . od 6 jajnih celija ni jedna se nije krenula ni djeliti tj nijedna se nije oplodila nakon cega nam je doticna rekla da su ti spermatozoidi sto ih ima toliko losi da nema teorije da mozemo imati djete te nam predlozila donaciju kao jedini rjesenje. jer kao to u testisima je toliko lose sto ima da ne vredi raditi sa tim.
ovaj put smo otisli rastereceni bez stresa i nervoze i na konsultacijama kad je moj muz pitao za terapiju hoce li on kakvu prepisati dobio je odgovor da on radeci sa azoospermijom nije nikad primjetio da terapija ima kakvog efekta pogotovo dajuci aspekt na menopur , tako da moj dragi umjesto menopura i vitamina dohvatio se cigara i pive i pustio nek sve ide kako ide.
ginekolog dr ras mu radio tesu i ja sam se zaprepastila radio u lokalnoj anasteziji uzeo dva komada sa desnog testisa lijevi nije dirao i poslo ga u hotel sa dva sava komadicem gaze koji je odmah spao i kao sutra vec u setnju i normalno ponasanje i tusiranje.navece istog dana izasli smo se prosetati posto nije bolilo strasno a sutradan bol skroz nestao ko da nista nije radio.  juce mu ispali konci i pipamo testis uopste se ne primjeti razlika izmedju lijevog i desnog.

----------


## kameleon

boss  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
čestitam i želim sve školski do kraja!!!!

----------


## boss

hvala kameleon nadam se da ce ostati do kraja

----------


## sos15

Probudio se forum  :Very Happy: 

Tako je to kad se jave dobre vijesti. 

boss, sjetila sam se i ja dotične doktorice, i tako bi joj rado to natrljala na nos da sam na tvom mjestu, ali sačekaj kad se beba ili bebe rode i odvedeš ju(ih) da vidi da nije nemoguće. 

Jeste li došli sebi od sreće? Baš si nam popravila vikend. Sad je red da cure koje se spremaju za Sarajevo nastave da nas raduju.

----------


## tin

> tin nikad nismo za ove 3 godine uspjeli skontati jel opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna azoo , hormoni su normalnii sve je ok osim sto nema spermatozoida al zato ima leukocita ekstremno mnogo za koje nismo skontali odakle su. imali smo postupak prosle godine u aprilu mjesecu i ja dobila 6 jajnih celija isto kao i ovaj put nasli su spermatozoide al sto moj muz kaze zakovrljeni svi i deformisani s tim da prije tog postupka je 4 mjeseca primao po 3 puta sedmicno menopur koji ocigledno nije pomogao i tad je pio ortomol fertil plus . od 6 jajnih celija ni jedna se nije krenula ni djeliti tj nijedna se nije oplodila nakon cega nam je doticna rekla da su ti spermatozoidi sto ih ima toliko losi da nema teorije da mozemo imati djete te nam predlozila donaciju kao jedini rjesenje. jer kao to u testisima je toliko lose sto ima da ne vredi raditi sa tim.
> ovaj put smo otisli rastereceni bez stresa i nervoze i na konsultacijama kad je moj muz pitao za terapiju hoce li on kakvu prepisati dobio je odgovor da on radeci sa azoospermijom nije nikad primjetio da terapija ima kakvog efekta pogotovo dajuci aspekt na menopur , tako da moj dragi umjesto menopura i vitamina dohvatio se cigara i pive i pustio nek sve ide kako ide.
> ginekolog dr ras mu radio tesu i ja sam se zaprepastila radio u lokalnoj anasteziji uzeo dva komada sa desnog testisa lijevi nije dirao i poslo ga u hotel sa dva sava komadicem gaze koji je odmah spao i kao sutra vec u setnju i normalno ponasanje i tusiranje.navece istog dana izasli smo se prosetati posto nije bolilo strasno a sutradan bol skroz nestao ko da nista nije radio.  juce mu ispali konci i pipamo testis uopste se ne primjeti razlika izmedju lijevog i desnog.


i kod mog muža su hormoni ok al je neopstruktivna azoospe, kariogram i mikrodelecija su ok, pio je sperm hop, qoenzin i klomifen pa ćemo vidit šta će bit u sarajevu...Vi ste primjer kako se čuda dešavaju  :Smile:

----------


## edina

boss cetitam ti na trudnoci i zelim ti laganu trudnocu. nema boljeg osjecaj u zivutu kad vidis odkucaje srca sto kuza ipod tvog.

----------


## little ivy

čestitke boss....baš je lijepo pročitat pozitivne stvari ovuda.
ovaj tjedan sarajevo,nadam se da ce biti jos pokoja pozitivna vijest....sretno svima

----------


## tuzna

boss, cestitam i ja  :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

:Very Happy:  , pa to su divne vijesti bossss, ajme bravo.Kako je ljepo kad nakon par dana bez foruma zuris otvorit ovu stranicu i citas,brzo,brzo da vidis sto ima , i onda ugledas ovako nesto. Ma draga uzivajte cuda se dogadaju .,cuvaj se i ostani i dalje snama,javljaj nam se kako napreduje trudnoca i sve ostale radosti sto idu uz to. pusa

swet_one ,ma nezamaraj se stim svi su muzevi mjenjali misljenja vezano za biopsiju ili micro-tese ,bilo je perioda i kod nas da to nevrijedi ,da zna da nema nista od toga bla,bla.,ok.ispalo je tako ali drago nam je da smo probali,to si nebi oprostili da nismo.

Slazem se da je azoo povezana sa ratom ,moj muz 1980godiste i doktori su vecina rekli da je lako moguce da se tad nesto poremetilo jel su tad bili u pubertetu,pa je to dodatno pogorsalo stanje u testisima.

Curke koje ste u Bahceciju javite nam najljepse moguce vijesti,nek se sad pa nadalje nastave samo dobre vijesti siriti azoo statistikom.
puse svima uzivajte mi dragi moji

----------


## tin

cure moje, stigli smo  iz bahcecija. Moj muž je radio kontrolni spermiogram i našli su mu 10 spermića , ali u talogu centrifugiranjem..da smo doma radili spermiogram bila bi ponovo azoo, pošto rade obični spermiogram..  i sad je diagnoza kriptospermija nešto takko  :Smile:  -tako nam je doktor rekao..doktor je super, ne znam kako se zove , imao je prevodioca i po svim nalazima zaključak da nam je najvjerovatnije pomogao sperm hope i klomifen i spermatogeneza se pokrenila..uglavnom doktor je zadovoljan, rekao nam je  jučer urađeno 5 operacija i da su sve bile uspješne..MI JOŠ NE MOŽEMO SEBI DOĆ

----------


## boss

tin cestitam, izgleda da je napokon i bog pogledao na ovu azoostatistiku.moj ti je savjet nemojte cekati vec odmah u postupak.

----------


## Snekica

boss čestitke! nek ti bude T tooootalno školska!

----------


## sos15

tin, pa to su super vijesti! Ne mozes zamisliti koliko si me obradovala! Nadam se da je sperm hope zaista uticao na to. Sta god bilo.bitno je da ste nasli plivace. Jeste li ih odmah zaledili? Sta dalje planirate? Sad cekamo dobre vijesti od little ivy

----------


## little ivy

E od nas nistadobro. Tin bas mi je drago za vas,spominjao vas je anas ali eto mi nemamo srece
Samo naprijed ekipa vidite da je svasta moguce

----------


## aboni76

Tin divne vijesti, čuda se stvarno događaju  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

Little ivi žao mi je  :Love: . Šta vam je doktor rekao?

----------


## sos15

little ivy, zaista mi je žao :Love: 

Znam kako se osjećate i da nema riječi koje bi ublažile tu bol, ali sad je najbitnije da budete jedno uz drugo.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## little ivy

A nista,sto reci...drag je ko bombon. Nadao se on boljemu vise od nas.

----------


## little ivy

Tako je sos....sve znas  :Wink:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tin superrr!
Koliko dugo ti muz koristi klomifen i sperm hope?
Kakav je plan sada?? Jesu zaledili to sto su nasli ili muz mora ponovo na analizu?
Ljudi kakvi su sastojci tog sperm-hope-a?
Jesu to kapsule ili sta???

----------


## tin

little ivy žao mi je stvarno. mi se nismo nadali ovome..pomirili smo se da je to to, samo smo za svaki slučaj htjeli provjerit i da možemo mirne duše ić na donora u češku..al eto stvarno nas je iznenadilo, i doktori su nam se smijali kad su vidili našu reakciju..Al rekla sam ja: u zadnje 3 godine samo nas prate loši nalazi..al kažu oni nama "sve je moguće" i stvarno. Muž je pio sperm hope 6 mjeseci a klomifen 3mj, ja sam uvijerena da je to to..i pokrenila se spermatogeneza a pije muž koenzin q 10, i one sve vitamine što piju sigurno i vaši muževi.. smanjio je i pušenje, prije je pušio 3 kutije dnevno a sad pola kutije ..
a planirali smo u postupak što prije, treba muž ić u bahceci svako 10 dana da radi spermiogram.Tako nam rekao doktor, spermiće su zaledili ako ih ne bude drugi put..ma ja u biti još ne vjerujem, sve mislim da nam nisu dali tuđi nalaz  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

zasto_bas_mi, sperm hope su kapsule na biljnoj bazi, mogu ih piti i dijabetičari i vegeterijanci. Možeš naći spisak sastojaka na njihovom sajtu. MM ih pije već četiri mjeseca, moram priznati da do danas nisam vjerovala u to, ali sad mi je *tin* dala nadu. Čuda se događaju.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*boss* čestitam na trudnoći!!!  :Very Happy: 
*tin* super!! Jeste vi već bili radili biopsiju prije?
little ivy žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## maku

boss i tin, jako mi je drago zbog vas! kao sto cure kazu, lijepo je cuti dobro vijesti. odmah neki crvic proradi i natjera i nas da kopamo i guramo dalje. 
little ivy, nazalost vama se nije posrecilo sada, al ne odustajte. sreca ceka iza drugih vrata. 
mi polako otvaramo vrata prema pragu i donaciji. mislim da je tamo nasa sreca!

----------


## tin

> *boss* čestitam na trudnoći!!! 
> *tin* super!! Jeste vi već bili radili biopsiju prije?
> little ivy žao mi je draga


radili smo biopsiju prije godinu i pol u Sloveni kod dr.Reša..
u sloveni su pronašli samo  spermatocite prvog reda

----------


## tin

maku sretno vam bili što god da odlučite

----------


## ljubicica7

Pozdrav svime,

ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali sa istim problemom. Suprugova dijagnoza azoospermija, uradili sve preglede - hormone, ultrazvuk, genetika - sve ok i uredno da urednije ne može biti, pa se pitamo kako da nema spermica. Sada planiramo Tese u Sloveniji kod dr. Reša u septembru i strašno, prestrašno se plašimo  :Sad: . Čitam vaše postove i koliko me ohrabruju neke od priča kao što je od Bossina toliko su me mnoge uplašile... I jos uvijek sam u soku i ne mogu da shvatim odkud baš nama da se desi... ali vjerujem da se svi to pitaju  :Sad:

----------


## tin

> Pozdrav svime,
> 
> ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali sa istim problemom. Suprugova dijagnoza azoospermija, uradili sve preglede - hormone, ultrazvuk, genetika - sve ok i uredno da urednije ne može biti, pa se pitamo kako da nema spermica. Sada planiramo Tese u Sloveniji kod dr. Reša u septembru i strašno, prestrašno se plašimo . Čitam vaše postove i koliko me ohrabruju neke od priča kao što je od Bossina toliko su me mnoge uplašile... I jos uvijek sam u soku i ne mogu da shvatim odkud baš nama da se desi... ali vjerujem da se svi to pitaju


ljubicice, mi smo bili u Sloveni kod dr.Reša i krivo mi je..potrošili smo novce, a nismo dobili detaljan nalaz..Moj preporuka je uradit prvo spermiogram centrifugiranje ako ništa  ne nađu ić na miro tesu..e tako ćeš znat detaljno jel ima šta il nema..ako radiš tesu a ne nađu, uvijek postoji sumnja jesu uzeli tkivo sa pravog mjesta..Nama je dr. Emre rekao na osnovu naših nalaza što smo radili u Sloveni, a radili smo biopsiju -uzeo uzorak sa 3 mjesta i tražio spermije i ništa nisu našli, ne može se reć da je azoospermija..tek kad se otvori testis i ništa se ne nađe spermija, to je azoospermija..

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> ljubicice, mi smo bili u Sloveni kod dr.Reša i krivo mi je..potrošili smo novce, a nismo dobili detaljan nalaz..Moj preporuka je uradit prvo spermiogram centrifugiranje ako ništa  ne nađu ić na miro tesu..e tako ćeš znat detaljno jel ima šta il nema..ako radiš tesu a ne nađu, uvijek postoji sumnja jesu uzeli tkivo sa pravog mjesta..Nama je dr. Emre rekao na osnovu naših nalaza što smo radili u Sloveni, *a radili smo biopsiju -uzeo uzorak sa 3 mjesta i tražio spermije i ništa nisu našli, ne može se reć da je azoospermija..tek kad se otvori testis i ništa se ne nađe spermija, to je azoospermija.*.


Ispravak - kad se otvori testis i ne nađe spermija to je neopstruktivna azoospermija
Nama su na VV uvijek radili i centrifugiranje ( tada kad se ne nađe ni u centrifugi je azoospermija)

----------


## tin

brzinski sam pisala, na poslu sam bila..razumimo mi cure sve ove termine ja mislim da svi ovom temom dobro vladamo..meni je samo krivo što su nam u sloveni rekli da je neopstruktivna azoospermija a radili biopsiju , uzeli uzorak samo s desnog testisa i to je to..upravo tako tek nakon micro  tese znaš koja je vrsta azoospermija..a problem je što kod nas u gradu nismo imali gdje otić da muž uradi normalan spermiogram..Sad da smo na početku ove cijele priče znala bi šta nam je radit, prije smo srljali i išli za koga god smo čuli da bi mogao pomoć  :Smile:

----------


## little ivy

poznata mi priča. mi kod nas nemamo gdje napraviti kontrolni spermiogram tako da svih ovih godina ga se nismo trudili ni raditi tu. kad smo isli na vv na pocetku radili su kako treba, kad bi naletili do splita kontrolirali smo. kao i u pragu i sarajevu. 
ljubicica7...žao mi je što i vi morate okusiti ovu životnu priču ali kad je već tako onda treba probati sve mogucnosti koje nam moderna medicina pruža da sutra ne bi bilo dvojbi da nismo sve probali.  Danas kad razmisljam i mi smo potrosili lovu za prvu tesu,sada nakon sarajeva znamo da je to to. nekako danas bi svima preporucila direkt dr.Emrea-divan čovjek,veliko znanje i stručnost na svom polju rada i veliki optimista.  i drago mi je da nam je svima dosao blizu u sarajevo da ne moramo potezat do istanbula.
sretno svima kuda kod krenuli sa svojim bitkama  :Kiss:

----------


## boss

> Pozdrav svime,
> 
> ja sam nova na ovom forumu ali sa istim problemom. Suprugova dijagnoza azoospermija, uradili sve preglede - hormone, ultrazvuk, genetika - sve ok i uredno da urednije ne može biti, pa se pitamo kako da nema spermica. Sada planiramo Tese u Sloveniji kod dr. Reša u septembru i strašno, prestrašno se plašimo . Čitam vaše postove i koliko me ohrabruju neke od priča kao što je od Bossina toliko su me mnoge uplašile... I jos uvijek sam u soku i ne mogu da shvatim odkud baš nama da se desi... ali vjerujem da se svi to pitaju


ljubicice ovu malu mrvicu koju jos uvjek cuvam je bas res i napravio, i ja sam zadovoljna sa njim i prije pozitivne bete koju bas nismo ni ocekivali mi smo bili planirali ponovo se njemu vratiti  i drugi put . ja sam prezadovoljna sa njim nije nam davao nikakve nade ni da ce biti ni da nece , al prezadovoljna sam sa uradjenom tesom s obzirom da je moj muz isto vece ustao i izasao u setnju , do veceri vec ga je prosao bol nije bilo komplikacija i 7 dana nakon biopsije na njegovom testitu se ni ne primjeti da je radjena biopsija izgleda potpuno normalno nema cak ni oziljka kuda ga je sjekao. i jos sto se tice resa izasao nas je bas jeftino mi smo prosli sa nekih 2500 evra cijeli postupak sa smjestajem i hranom i svim sto je za mene bas al bas povoljno.

----------


## tin

uradit kako misliš  da ti je naj bolje, mi smo svašta nešto probali pa imam neka iskustva.a možda da smo prije 1,5 god unazad radili sve ovo u sarajevo ne bi ništa našli kao što nisu našli u Sloveniji..ljubicice možda vama i nađu spermije u sloveni i prođe sve ok, puno sreće vam želim..

----------


## fighter

Pozdrav svima na ovoj sumornoj temi, do sada nisam imao hrabrosti i snage da se registrujem i pisem, a nekada ni da citam postove do kraja, od muke.
Ali danas cu se ipak registrovati i napisati Vam nesto...

Imam 37g, i da imam ovu groznu dijagnozu sam saznao jos 2008. - neopstruktivna azoospermija, kao posledica komplikovanih zauski koje sam prelezao kao dete od 12 godina.
Svi spermogrami (oko 20 u razlicitim laboratorijama u Srbiji) bez nadjenih spermatozoida, analize hormona totalna katastrofa: FSH 50, Inhibin 7, samo Testosteron ok.
Takodje, atrofija oba testisa (smanjen volumen testisa).
Nijedan urolog u Srbiji, a pricali smo sa "najboljima", nije nam davao nikakve sanse, ni najmanje.
Nekako sam saznao (mozda bas na ovom ili nekom drugom forumu) za Micro Tese i najpre kliniku u Belgiji koja to radi, a ubrzo i da jedan Turski doktor Emre Bakircioglu takodje radi tu metodu, koja se razlikuje od klasicne TESE jer se tkivo koje se uzorkuje bira pod operacionim mikroskopom.
Poenta Micro TESE je da se, pod operacionim mikroskopom, pronadju regije u testisima koje mogu imati spermatozoide, a ne da se bira napamet i golim okom kao kod obicne TESE, jer se takve (zdrave) regije razlikuju, i ta razlika se vidi samo pod operacionim mikroskopom.
Spremajuci se vec psihicki za donora, krajem 2011., napisao sam Dr. Emreu mail u kome sam opisao problem i uzrok, ne ocekujuci nikakav odgovor.
Dok sam sutra bio na poslu, iznenadio me je poziv iz Turske - bio je to Dr.Emre koji mi je rekao: "nisu bitni hormoni, nije bitan spermogram, kada su zauske uzrok, uspesnost Micro TESE je 80%, morate doci da uradimo to!!!
U januaru 2012. smo bili u Bahceci u Istanbulu, i prvo sam uradio kontrolni spermogram, i gle cuda: 2 pokretna spermica!
Dr. Emre mi predlozi da odlozimo Micro TESE i da prvo pripremimo zenu za IVF, pa da onda uradimo Micro TESE, jer je on siguran da ce naci nesto, a bolje je sa svezim materijalom, i mi se srecni vratimo u BG
U Srbiji, meni djavo ne da mira, ja ponovo pokusavam sa spermogramima uz prethodne konsultacije sa laboratorijama, gde im pokazujem rezultat iz TR, i molim da pazljivo gledaju...- opet NISTA!
Ja pocinjem da sumnjam u rezultat iz TR, opet upadam u depresiju, mislim da je sve laz.
Ne zelim da bespotrebno izlazem zenu hormonskim terapijama, jer ne verujem da ce bilo sta pronaci sa Micro TESE, odlazem sve do daljnjeg, i tako sve do juna 2013.
Donosim odluku da zavrsim tu pricu do kraja i ipak uradim samo Micro TESE, bez pripremanja moje zene, pa ako ne nadju nista - donor.
Odlazimo u Sarajevo 24.06.2013., i ne verujemo ni malo u uspeh toga sto radimo.
26.06. radim Micro TESE kod Dr.Emrea, kao poslednji pacijent tog dana, u lokalnoj anesteziji, budan, doktor prica: "otvorio sam desni testis", posle par minuta - "nasao sam dobru regiju", uzima uzorak, embriolog za mikroskopom kaze: "nasli smo dobar materijal"! 
Zatim je, posle par minuta, opet rekao isto, i embriolog je opet rekao isto...
Operacija je trajala 15 minuta, levi testis nisu ni dirali, smrzli su oko 20 spermica, ja sam posle pola sata otisao u hotel, a sutradan se vratili u Srbiju...

Sve u svemu, i dalje polu ne verujem, i dalje se pitam: je li ovo moguce?
Kako god, mi krecemo sa vantelesnom u Sarajevu cim pre, pa sta nam bog da...

Nemojte mi zameriti na opsirnosti, zelim Vam svu srecu!
p.s. ne slusajte nikog, ne gledajte rezultate, ne pijte tu hemiju, uradite Micro TESE kod Dr. Bakircioglua, znacete na cemu ste!

----------


## ledena

malo skicnem da vas pozdravim,i odmah uocim pozitivu u postovima...
boss,sretna sam do ibera zbog vas..
slijedeci puta kad opet skicnem,zelim da vidim jos najmanje jednom cestitam jos nekome
pusa svima,volite se i navijam za sve nas

----------


## little ivy

fighter...lijepa priča,sretno dalje

----------


## maku

Fighter, hvala ti sto si podijelio svoju pricu s nama. Jesli li radio biopsiju tj. TESE prije Micro TESE?

----------


## fighter

> Fighter, hvala ti sto si podijelio svoju pricu s nama. Jesli li radio biopsiju tj. TESE prije Micro TESE?


ne, nisam radio klasicnu biopsiju, i sada mi je drago zbog toga jer bi vec bili na donor oplodnji
dr. Emre mi je rekao da je, u slucaju kada su samo delici tkiva testisa ocuvani kao kod mene, verovatnoca da ce neko golim okom videti i uzeti bas to zdravo tkivo, skoro nikakva

----------


## postoji nada

Divne,divne vijesti,  :Very Happy: , cuda se dogadaju. Sretno i dalje svima ,da se nastavi slavlje i sreca na ovoj nasoj azoo statistici.
Posebno hvala svima,pogotovo novima ,sto podjele svoja iskustava, puno znaci za sve koji se dalje bore sa ovom najtezom dijagnozom.
pozdrav dragi moji :Klap:

----------


## sos15

Uspavali smo se na našoj temi, a ja sve čekam da će se još neko javiti s lijepim vjestima.

Šta nam je sa sweet_one? Njen muž je trebao na micro tese u julu, ali ne javlja se.

----------


## Rominka

ledena, molim te oslobodi malo prostora u porukama - ne mogu doći do tebe nikako! 

cure sori sto okupiram ovako, ali nema mi druge  :Smile:

----------


## boss

cure moje samo da vas obavjestim da sad za sad imamo dve bebice i nadamo se da ce ostati obe , izgleda da kad nekog krene sreca onda ga bas krene.

----------


## Rominka

Oh, draga nasa Boss, pa to je prava sreca!!!! Zelim da to odradite skolski do kraja bez imalo briga!!! Bravooooooooooooooo!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Boss, čestitam! Baš me posebno razveseli svaka trudnoća sa azoo teme. 

Cure i dečki, sretno svima!




Velike smo nade polagali da će donošenjem novog mpo zakona neplodnima biti lakši put do djeteta. na žalost, to nije tako...
posjetite temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81062-G...24#post2446324

----------


## u dobru i zlu

boss odlično!!! Čestitam i puno sreće vam želim!! vjerujem da još uvijek misliš da sanjaš!!!

----------


## aboni76

Boss bravo  :Very Happy: , kakve divne vijesti  :Very Happy: . Čestitam i želim urednu trudnoću!

----------


## sos15

Draga moja Boss,

ovo je predivno za pročitati. Čestitam na duplićima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

Ovo je nagrada za sve one muke  koje ste prošli! Zaslužili ste!

----------


## tin

boss čestitam, puno sreće želim  :Smile: )

----------


## alma_itd

*Boss* cestitam od  :Heart:  Zelim ti mirnu i skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy:

----------


## sweet_one

Zene,molila bi da mi se javi na pp tko je iz bih.. Trebala bi inf.. Hitno;(

----------


## sweet_one

E drage moje,ja vam se nisam javljala hrpa problema(meni puklo slijepo crijevo,pa kompliciralo se sve) mi nismo otisli u bacheci zbog mene...mi bi oba dva u postupak.. 
Mm je imao nedavno konzultacije i radio spermiogram.. Nakon centrifugiranja nadeno 6 spermija.. Opet kontrolni bio opet sve nule.. Vratila nas na klomifen..
Sad neznam sto da mislim... Ako i je tako da su ih bili;(( sto je pomoglo neznam..(tribestan,klomifen,mix vitamina)...

Cestitam curama, sretno vam puuno srece od srca

----------


## tin

sweet one, sličan slučaj kao i kod nas..kod mog muža je u 6 mjesecu u centrifugatu nađeno 10 spermija, nako 4 duge godine borbe sa azoo kad smo na kraju izgubili svaku nadu, da bi nakon 10 dana ponovo išli na kont spermiog i nisu našli ništa ...išli ponovo jučer i nađu ponovo 10 komada i zalede. Očito kad ih je mali broj da im treba vremene da se skupe, al bitno je da se stvaraju  :Smile:

----------


## sweet_one

Nevjerojatno mi je,8 godina sve nule na sperm... I odjednom se pojave,i tesa i tese negativni bili :Wink: )
Inhibin u podrumu :Wink: )

----------


## sos15

sweet_one,

imaš pp.

----------


## sos15

Evo mene opet...

Pošto je mm napokon završio terapiju sperm hope, a ponukani dobrim iskustvom naše *tin* i mi smo se zaputili put Sarajeva.

Tamo se dosta toga promijenilo, od namještaja do radnika. Tako nas dočeka nova sestra koja nam ljubazno objasni da trebamo ispuniti obrazac sa našim podacima kako bi nas uveli u listu pacijenata, na šta smo mm i ja u glas počeli sa objašanjavanjem: A ne,ne, vi ste novi mi smo stari! Ne moram vam ni pričati kakav je pogled imala kad je ušla u naš dosije i vidjela da pored neuspješne micro tese opet dolazimo kod njih. Pomiješano sa sažaljenjem i čuđenjem. Sigurno je pomislila da smo ludi. Na žalost, nije puno pogriješila, nakon ponovnih 000 na nalazu i ja tako mislim.  Ne znam čemu smo se nadali. 

Još me više čudi koliko nas je to pogodilo, skoro kao poslije prvog nalaza. Posebno mi je bilo teško kad sam vidjela jednu djevojku kako sama sjedi i nervozno čeka da njenom mužu završe micro tese. Sve je to vratilo sjećanja na decembar. Ipak, danas sam po ko zna koji put shvatila koliko mi je značilo društvo sa foruma koje me je bodrilo tih dana. Hvala vam cure na tome. To je nešto neprocjenjivo.

----------


## tuzna

sos,zao mi je.
ali,glavu gore,nadjite nacin da upotpunite svoju srecu,
i ja sve vise mastam o usvojenju,ali se jos dvoumim da li da idemo u onu neku Spebo kliniku u Leskovcu i eventualno probamo sa nekom hormonskom ili da i mi probamo spermhope.
ima ovdje neko ko je isao u Leskovac da mi kaze iskustva?

----------


## sos15

Tužna, danas je već bolje, tako je to kod nas, šokiraš se po ko zna koji put, otplačeš, digneš glavu, nabaciš lažni osmijeh i idemo dalje.

Ja sam kontaktirala Spebo na samom početku, brzo su odgovorili i djeluju ljubazni. Čitala sam na forumu Kutak da su cure imale pozitivna iskustva, pokušaj se tamo raspitati.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Tin i sweet_one, kakve su hormone imali vasi muzevi i da li su ista koristili?
To su super vesti.

----------


## Luli

Sos, zao mi je. Vjerujem da cemo svi naci da zivimo s boli i prihvatimo zivot i ono sto nam nosi ne zatvarajuci se za druge opcije.A isto tako vjerujem da se cuda dogadaju kad se najmanje nadamo.
Tuzna,drago mi je da si spomenula da mastas o posvajanju.Mi smo na pocetku nase borbe odlucili da ne zelimo zivot bez djece.Iako smo razgovarali o svemu najvise smo zeljeli posvojit dijete i ta zelja je ostala bez obzira sto je micro tese u Sarajevu bila uspjesna i sto se spremamo u postupak.Svima zelim puno srece i snage za sto god se odlucili.

----------


## tin

> Evo mene opet...
> 
> Pošto je mm napokon završio terapiju sperm hope, a ponukani dobrim iskustvom naše *tin* i mi smo se zaputili put Sarajeva.
> 
> Tamo se dosta toga promijenilo, od namještaja do radnika. Tako nas dočeka nova sestra koja nam ljubazno objasni da trebamo ispuniti obrazac sa našim podacima kako bi nas uveli u listu pacijenata, na šta smo mm i ja u glas počeli sa objašanjavanjem: A ne,ne, vi ste novi mi smo stari! Ne moram vam ni pričati kakav je pogled imala kad je ušla u naš dosije i vidjela da pored neuspješne micro tese opet dolazimo kod njih. Pomiješano sa sažaljenjem i čuđenjem. Sigurno je pomislila da smo ludi. Na žalost, nije puno pogriješila, nakon ponovnih 000 na nalazu i ja tako mislim.  Ne znam čemu smo se nadali. 
> 
> Još me više čudi koliko nas je to pogodilo, skoro kao poslije prvog nalaza. Posebno mi je bilo teško kad sam vidjela jednu djevojku kako sama sjedi i nervozno čeka da njenom mužu završe micro tese. Sve je to vratilo sjećanja na decembar. Ipak, danas sam po ko zna koji put shvatila koliko mi je značilo društvo sa foruma koje me je bodrilo tih dana. Hvala vam cure na tome. To je nešto neprocjenjivo.


ne gubite nadu sos, ja i muž smo razmišljali o donoru ili posvojjitb bebicu,a u međuvremanu se mužu poprave nalazi kad smo najmanje očekivali, važno je da ste vi jedno uz drugo

----------


## tin

> Tin i sweet_one, kakve su hormone imali vasi muzevi i da li su ista koristili?
> To su super vesti.


hormoni kod mog muža su bili ok, a koristio je sperm hop i koenzin q 10 i vitamine i klomifen

----------


## Ivy86

Ne znam da li neka od vas ima slicnu situaciju, pa bih voljela da mi se javi....Naime, vec dvije godine smo u braku, trudnoce nemaaaa....nakon prve godine su pocele analize,,,kod mene su stvari ok iako nisam sve pretrage napravila jer smo zapeli kod muza,muzev spermiogram je pokazao dijagnozu oligoastenospermie...i nakon toga smo isli ruologu gdje mu je urolog utvrdio variccocelu,,operirao je u decembru na nagovor doktora koji nam je rekao da je to jedini izlaz,,a i  mi prestraseni dijagnozom smo se odlucili na operaciju,,,uglavnom sve je zavrseno dobio je terapiju proxeeda 3 mjeseca i nakon toga kontrola, s tim da sam ja vec u medjuvremenu uspjela pronaci par prirodnih napravaka za poboljsanje, prestao da pusi, itd....e nakon svega toga kontrolni nalaz je pokazao azoospermiu,,,sok nista vise,,uzas....kad smo se pribrali odemo urologu i ja sam trazila da nam da sve pretrage mikrobiloske i hormone jer to nikada nije radio....urinokultura, hormoni su ok a u eksprimatu prostate je pronadjena escherichia coli a u spermokulturi streptoccocus species...sad smo dobili antibiotike,,pa cemo ponoviti nalaze....Da li ima neka od vas da je bila u slicnoj situaciji i da se stanje popravilo?? Ocajna sam...hvala

----------


## sos15

Ivy86,

mogu pretpostaviti u kakvom ste šoku. Nisam imala slično iskustvo, ali moj ti je savjet da pokušate najprije sanirati bakterije, a nakon toga možda se i spermiogram popravi, Ako ne, tražite savjet urologa i idite dalje sa pretragama. Pretpostavljam da bi se kod vas moglo naći plivača makar punkcijom, s obzirom da ih je ranije bilo. U svakom slučaju, čim ih nađete, zamrznite ih da bi se obezbijedili. Sretno!

----------


## argrh

boss, čestitke....
ostali, kad ste u klincu, sjetite se da ste nekad bili najbrži spermatozoid u grupi  :Wink:

----------


## anaitomi2

> Evo mene opet...
> 
> Pošto je mm napokon završio terapiju sperm hope, a ponukani dobrim iskustvom naše *tin* i mi smo se zaputili put Sarajeva.
> 
> Tamo se dosta toga promijenilo, od namještaja do radnika. Tako nas dočeka nova sestra koja nam ljubazno objasni da trebamo ispuniti obrazac sa našim podacima kako bi nas uveli u listu pacijenata, na šta smo mm i ja u glas počeli sa objašanjavanjem: A ne,ne, vi ste novi mi smo stari! Ne moram vam ni pričati kakav je pogled imala kad je ušla u naš dosije i vidjela da pored neuspješne micro tese opet dolazimo kod njih. Pomiješano sa sažaljenjem i čuđenjem. Sigurno je pomislila da smo ludi. Na žalost, nije puno pogriješila, nakon ponovnih 000 na nalazu i ja tako mislim.  Ne znam čemu smo se nadali. 
> 
> Još me više čudi koliko nas je to pogodilo, skoro kao poslije prvog nalaza. Posebno mi je bilo teško kad sam vidjela jednu djevojku kako sama sjedi i nervozno čeka da njenom mužu završe micro tese. Sve je to vratilo sjećanja na decembar. Ipak, danas sam po ko zna koji put shvatila koliko mi je značilo društvo sa foruma koje me je bodrilo tih dana. Hvala vam cure na tome. To je nešto neprocjenjivo.


Draga Sos jako nam je zao, neznam šta da kažem .....  Sve te situacije nas vraćaju na nesretan Prosinac.  Ali glavu gore.  Sada ste i to probali...  Neka sada vrijeme učini svoje. Mi smo uz Vas.

----------


## sos15

anaitomi2,

hvala na lijepim riječima. Kao što kažeš, sad smo i to probali. Ja sam juče i mm rekla: dosta je lažnih nada, ispucali smo sve opcije, skidamo ružičaste naočale i završavamo. Ako se ne odlučimo za alternativne opcije nemamo šta očekivati.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> hormoni kod mog muža su bili ok, a koristio je sperm hop i koenzin q 10 i vitamine i klomifen


Tin koliko dugo je koristio sve to??
MM je sinoc poceo sa HCG inekcijama, Fertilaid, Omega 3, CoQ10 i vitamin C.

----------


## tin

> Tin koliko dugo je koristio sve to??
> MM je sinoc poceo sa HCG inekcijama, Fertilaid, Omega 3, CoQ10 i vitamin C.


sperm hop je pio 6 mjeseci, klomifen je pio 4 mjeseca( s tim da je testosteron prije terapije bio od 7-14, a nakon terapije 25) a ostalo sve mislim pola godine ne pio i dalje pije vitamine i koenzin

----------


## sweet_one

[QUOTE=zasto_bas_mi;2455384]Tin i sweet_one, kakve su hormone imali vasi muzevi i da li su ista koristili?
Sorry kasnim s odg,poslovne obaveze,fsh i lh ok,testosteron malo nizi,inhibin b 20.koristili klomifen,bioastin,tribestan,koenzim +selen,cink,,, onaj mix ne sjecam se tocno al mogu provjeriti!
Kod njega je 8 god sve nule,pojavilo se nekoliko komada nedavno,losi al ih je bilo..doktorica veli da klomifen posto je testosteron puno visi i da ocito tijelo treba samo malu pomoc:

----------


## jadnik

e ovako nije ta tema bas ali nadam se da ce mi netko pomoci ..dijagnoza mi je idiopatski centralni hipogonadizam bez sekundarnih spolnih karakteristika...znaci hipofiza mi izlucuje sve horone ali ne i testestoron..imam  20 godina i tek sam prije par mjeseci se javio doktoru(bilo me sramota) i rekli su mi specijalisti da cu cjeli zivot morat dobivat inekciju testestorona i da cu biti ne plodan....sad sam dobio prvu inekciju nebido ampule i sljedeci mjesec trebam drugu dobiti....zanima me ako itko ima isti problem da li ces se sta popraviti znaci velicina penisa,da li ce doci do ejakulacije,da li ce se povecati dlakavost...molim vas ako netko zna vise o tome da mi pomogne ili ako znate neki forum o ovom problemu...hvala unaprijed..bitno mi je znatoi da li cu koliko toliko dobiti obiljezja muskosti?

----------


## Luli

Cure, molila bi za pomoc,koji su Vam pretrage trazili da napravite prije postupka IVF/ICSI u Sarajevu?

----------


## sos15

Luli,

Koliko se sjećam ja sam radila spolne hormone, hormone štitne i briseve. Mada je najbolje da pitaš doktora. Kad krećete u postupak? Sretno!

----------


## Luli

Hvala.Nadam se sljedeci mjesec.

----------


## lucija85

boss da li mozes da mi das sajt o klinici u kojoj ste uspesno dosli do cilja i nesto vise informacija o vasem dr rasi? i sve cestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija85

Pozdrav svima, nova sam u svemu ovome pa i na forumu!!! . I moj slucaj izgleda ovako....
Moj suprug i ja se borimo sa sterilitetom. Nas problem je azoospermija! Nismo jos uvek proverili hormone, uskoro cemo i to. Mene sada zanima kojem tipu azoospermije on pripada, da li opstruktivna ili neopstruktivna? On je pre 13 godina bolovao od tumora testisa, gde mu je isti i odstranjen. Nakon toga je imao i operaciju limfnih zlezda, i nekoliko hemoterapija. Posle lecenja vise nije mogao da izbaci ejakulat, i ako ga izbaci to bude vrlo malo. Na preporuku lekara koji ga je operisao, uzimao je tablete kako bi mogao da da uzorak (tablete se nazivaju  melipramin). Uz pomoc tih tableta imao je 1ml semene tecnosti. Ali na zalost, dijagnoza je azoospermija! Mene sada zanima da li je u pitanju neopstruktivna azoospermija, i da li uopste moze da se zakljuci na osnovu datih podataka o kojoj se vrsti radi?? Koji su Vasi predlozi za dalje? Da li nam neko moze preporuciti dobrog strucnjaka u Srbiji za ovu oblas??

----------


## boss

lucija 85 , tek kad odradite hormone i punciju odnosno biopsiju testisa znacete o kom tipu azoospermije se radi , bez tih nalaza nijedan dr ne moze ustanoviti. prvo nadji urologa po mogucnosti drzavnog posto privatno sve kosta a trebace vam dosta para za kasnije i na uputnicu izvadite hormone. jer bez toga ne mozete ni ici na biopsiju , a ni jedan dr vam nemoze ni kakvu terapiju dati. ako ima u testisima onda ste na konju, a to bez punkcije ili biopsije nemoze se znati.
ja sam isla u sloveniju u kliniku dravlje u ljubljani al on radi samo obicnu tesu , tj ako ima spermatozoida u testisima moze pomoci , al imas kliniku u sarajevu koja radi mikro tesu gdje je veca sigurnost da ce uspjeti nesto naci . posto smo mi punkcijom imali par komada tako da je nama bilo svejedno i mogli smo ici gdje god hocemo.

----------


## vesnam

Evo mene sa novostima, Mm radio OGTT test, i test pokazao da mu je povećan insulin, i to baš dosta povećan. takođe i štitna žlezda ne funkcioniše baš najbolje. Primio je tri inekcije pregnila od 5000 i posle je ponovo prekontrolisao free testosteron (po uputu doktorice). Sa 4 je skočio na 15,9, a po ovim parametrima je gornja granica 9,8. Ako neko ima bilo kakvo iskustvo ili pojma o tome šta može ovo da znači, neka piše, ja ne znam kako da dočekam doktoricu sutra

----------


## Rominka

Povise i slobodni test ukazuje na dijabetes, probleme sa inzulinom.
ali mislim da na temelju samo jednog nalaza nece nista zakljucivati, vec ce ga kontrolirati kroz neki period. 
Vesnam, kada budete kod dr postavi sto vise pitanja, budi i dosadna ako treba samo da dobijete odgovore. Javi se kasnije da vidimo sto je bilo
pozz

----------


## vesnam

Mm dobio terapiju pregnilom, 4 meseca 2 puta nedeljno. I još neke tablete koje će mu pomoći kod regulisanja insulina, pošto i on blokira testosteron pa je zato nizak. Ishrana bez šećera, spavanje pre 22h, i fizička aktivnost. Za ta 4 meseca treba da skine 15kg i da vidimo kakvo je stanje.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Evo i kod nas je pocelo nesto polako da se desava. Muz je poceo sa HCG inekcijama 1. avgusta. Druga Micro Tese je zakazana za 3. decembar, a ja sam u procesu menjanja klinike.
Plan je da se prebacimo kliniku koja je u sklopu bolnice u kojoj ce biti radjen Micro Tese i da ja radim IVF na isti dan.
To je to zenske, ako imate nekih saveta, slobodno... slusam sve sto bi moglo biti od koristi.
Sta je sa ostalima? Nema vas!  :Sad:

----------


## Luli

Tin,isprazni inbox,ne mogu ti poslat pp.

----------


## kameleon

zašto baš mi pa to je super opcija, nema zamrzavanja, odmrzavanja..želim vam svu sreću da uspije!!
mm bi trebao sutra na biopsiju..pa ćemo zamrznuti šta se nađe, 
ja bi trebala u postupak u 11 mj. ako sve bude po planu! 
vesnam da pomogne terapija ~~~~~~~~~~
pozdravi svima!!  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Kameleon, sretno sutra, nadam se dobrim vijestima da se opet radujemo na ovoj temi. 

Zašto baš mi, drago mi je što ste se odlučili za micro tese ponovo, nadam se da je ovaj put dobitni.

Sretno!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> zašto baš mi pa to je super opcija, nema zamrzavanja, odmrzavanja..želim vam svu sreću da uspije!!
> mm bi trebao sutra na biopsiju..pa ćemo zamrznuti šta se nađe, 
> ja bi trebala u postupak u 11 mj. ako sve bude po planu! 
> vesnam da pomogne terapija ~~~~~~~~~~
> pozdravi svima!!



Kameleon, sve najbolje vam zelim.
Javi rezultate sto pre.
Koja vam je ovo biopsija po redu? Kakvi su nalazi kod tvog muza i da li je ista koristio?

----------


## kameleon

zasto baš mi biopsija je prva i još čekamo nalaz iz labaratorija. MM se oporavlja, boli i ne može baš na wc, ali kažu da će brzo biti bolje..sutra će ga pustiti iz bolnice! :Smile:  javim kad nešto više saznam 
dijagnoza je azoospermija, retrogradna ejakulacija- nije nikada dobio terapiju i nije uzimao ništa osim bioastina, ali to su samo vitamini..., nalazi uredni- brdo toga je radio( od kariotipa, uzv testisa, trus prostate, hormoni ok,varikokele ok,sve ok)
sos15 hvala! :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Punkcija nije dolazila u obzir? Odmah biopsiju?
Mazi ga i pazi i ~~~~~~ za sto bolji nalaz!

----------


## kameleon

da, to je bila preporuka dr-a! 
nalazi za dva tjedna!  :štrika:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

kameleon  :fige: 
gdje je išao na biopsiju? kako to da tako dugo morate čekati nalaz?

----------


## kameleon

zageb, na rebru su mu radili biopsiju, a u labu petrove će ih zamrznuti kad ih nađu.. :Wink: 
ne znam zašto,da duugo... ali do operacije smo čekali još duže pa...  :Cekam: 
šta su vama rekli na konzultacijama?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sad sam skužila da nisam ispravila, pomaknuli smo termin za 7.10.
koliko ste dugo čekali?

----------


## boss

kameleon to je bas dugo cekanje nalaza, mi smo odmah znali ima li ili nema,drzim vam fige da nadju sto vise za zalediti  :fige:

----------


## kameleon

thnx boss!!! je, a tako su nam rekli, šta ću..moram čekati!
zašto baš mi što se tiče operacije...prvo je godinu dana radio sve nalaze, onda je prošlo još pola godine dok ga je dr. naručio...i operacija trebala biti u 6 mj. ali je ipak čekao još do 9 mj. jer su bilki godišnji...tako da šta je to dva tjedna!! :Laughing: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## postoji nada

:Bye:  drage moje, evo i mene malo,proslo ljeto,pa sad opet u nove radne pobjede.Nisam vas uspjela pratit ,ljeto sam provela na moru i uvjek je bio netko samnom pa nisam imala priliku uhvatit se interneta i vidjeti sto se dogada. Vidim veliku novost od nase boss, draga nek ti je sretna i bezbrizna trudnoca, uzivaj u svojim mrvicama.

Najdraze moje iz prosinca 2012, uskoro ce nam se napunit godina dana, nevjerovatno kako je brzo proslo. Iskreno se nadam da cu uskoro procitati radosnu vijest i od neke od vas prijateljice moje, koliko negativnih rezultata tada,strasno.,pa evo daj Boze bar nekoj od nas da uskoro zasja sunce ,iskreno se nadam i vjerujem u to.

Sos15.mila zao mi je da nista terapija nije novoga i dobroga donijela.Drzite se ,imate jedno drugo, a tko zna sto nosi zivot,cuda se dogadaju.  :Love: 

Sve ostale suborke stare i nove ,da sve nenabrajam, sretno,borite se zajedno sa svojim muzevima,neodustajte dok neiskoristite i zadnju sansu. Zelja mi je da cim prije ovdje na nasoj temi pocmu dolaziti samo dobre vijesti,i nadam se da ce to biti uskoro, zasluzili smo.  grlim sve :Love:

----------


## sos15

Postoji nada,

baš se dugo nisi javljala. Tema nam je utihnula. Nadam se da će biti lijepih vijesti pa da se opet veselimo kao kad je boss javila za trudnoću.

Kao što kažeš, decembar se bliži, a sa njim i tuga. Nevjerovatno kako vrijeme leti. Meni je ovaj mjesec jako teško pao, sjećanja naviru kao nikad. Stalno razmišljam o tome kako bih sad već imala bebu u naručju da je u decembru sve prošlo kako treba.

Ipak, život ide dalje, ,moramo razmišljati pozitivno i boriti se. 

Pozdrav za sve cure  :Love:

----------


## kameleon

nalazi biopsije mm su jako dobri  :Very Happy: 
ako sve bude po planu uskoro ćemo krenuti u postupak...
u dobru i zlu kako su prošle konzultacije???  :fige: 
zašto baš mi jeste vi radili tese?? promjenili klkiniku??
vesnam kako ste vi?
 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## sos15

Kameleon,

to su divne vijesti  :Very Happy: !
Mogla si dati malo detaljniji izvještaj, koliko materijala je nađeno, zaleđeno u jednu ili više epruveta, itd.
Oprostićemo ti zbog uzbuđenja. Sad se spremajte za postupak, pa da opet slavimo na ovoj temi. 
Pozdrav za sve

----------


## u dobru i zlu

kameleon super z :Very Happy: 
i mene zanimaju detalji....jel kod tvog muža bila retogradna ejakulacija ili nekog drugog? vidim u potpisu da ste već imali par postupaka...

Otkazali nam konzultacije zbog štrajka, kažu pratite vijesti, kad objave da  je gotov štrajk, nazovite pa ćemo vam dati novi termin... :Rolling Eyes:  :Cekam:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

joj sorry, sad sam pročitala gore da je retogradna kod tm..  :Embarassed: 
bilo bi vrijeme da ova naša tema oživi  :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Pozdrav, drage zene! Vec duze vreme pratim forume na kojima se "okupljaju" oni sa istim problemom koji imamo i mi. Nisam se do sada ukljucivala u diskusiju jer se prosto nije dogadjalo nista (osim u mojoj glavi  :Shock: ), ali sada smo najzad napravili prvi korak! Naime, mom muzu je pre desetak godina, dok je bio u prvom braku utvrdjena azospermia (na prvom spermogramu pronasli 3 sp., posle toga nikad nista). On bas i ne voli da prica mnogo o tome, tako da nemam mnogo detalja, ali to sto je definitivno je da je on to veoma tesko podneo, podrsku tadasnje supruge nije bas imao i  kroz godine koje su dolazile ubedio je sebe da on decu ustvari i ne zeli, da nema nikakve nade da ce ih ikad imati i odlucio da se nikada vise nece tome nadati. E, onda sam se nekoliko godina posle njegovog razvoda pojavila ja  :Zaljubljen: , i moram reci da je bio fer i jos pre nego sto smo se u bilo sta upustili ispricao svoj problem. U nekoliko navrata pre nego sto smo se vencali mi je ponovio da moram da rascistim da mozda nema nikakve sanse da imamo potomstvo. Tako da, iako je to sve delovalo malo nerealno u mojoj glavi, moram priznati da je ova borba bila moj izbor i stvarno nemam razloga da krivim ni sudbinu niti bilo koga drugog osim sebe ako se u zivotu ne ostvarim kao majka. 
I tako, bez mnogo pritiskanja, posle skoro dve godine braka moj dragi je potrazio uput za specijalistu. Inace, zivimo u Norveskoj i upuceni smo na jednog doktora, androloga koji je specijalizovan za problem muske neplodnosti (zovu ga King of sperm  :Smile: ). Spermogram nije uradjen, na prvim konsultacijama je dr pregledao prostatu i testise UZ-om, rekao da su umanjeni i na osnovu onoga sto je MM ispricao(imao zausnjake sa velikom temperaturom kao 9-ogodisnjak) i izgleda MM-a (ima veliki stomak koji izgleda kao "nakacen") zakljucio da je najverovatnije problem sa hormonima. Prepisao mu je odmah terapiju (pergotime, 50 mg - sastav je ustvari clomifen, 7 dana, pa jos 35 dana svaki drugi dan) koju je trebalo poceti da pije ako rezultati analize hormona pokazu ono u sta on sumnja. Zbog te terapije ga ovde mnogi dr smatraju sarlatanom jer je taj lek ustvari namenjen zenama, ali s druge strane ima rezultata kod mnogih parova. A rezultati hormona bilo su sledeci: FSH 7(<12), LH 5<12, Prolaktin 93(<700), Testosteron 10 (8-35), SHBG 19(8-35), Free test. 5,2 (2,3-9,9). Ako neko razume ovo malo bolje molim neka prokomentarise, ali meni bas i nije jasno zasto se dr odlucio da dopise da treba poceti terapiju pomenutim lekom, sta se tu u stvari moze popraviti? MM je na kraju pregleda pitao da li postoje neke sanse, a on je odgovorio da sansa uvek postoji i da ce u svakom slucaju zamrznuti ako nadju nesto posle te terapije (2.11. bi trebalo da popije poslednje tabletu).
 Inace, sto se mene tice, jos uvek ne mogu sa sigurnoscu reci da je sve u redu, ali nemam nekog narocitog razloga ni da sumnjam. Menstruacija je prilicno redovna, ciklus 27-31 dan, doduse imala hlamidiju pre 5 god, bez recidiva, ali u svakom slucaju krece i ja na pretrage za koji dan, pa cemo videti kuda dalje. Verovatno sam udavila sada :Embarassed: , ali ne zamerite, moram nekom da ispricam sve sto mi se desava (nisam napomenula da imamo dogovor-nikom nista ne pricamo, ni mojoj ni njegovoj porodici), a pod stresom sam zbog neizvesnosti, svaki slobodan trenutak koristim da citam forume, tako da nekad imam utisak da cu eksplodirati. Puno pozdrava svima i pisemo se  :Wink: !

----------


## kameleon

sos 15 mm i nalaz bili u zg-u, ali dr. mu rekao da su jako dobri..pa nisam izdržala da ne javim da su napokon stigli nalazi i da su ok!!!  :Embarassed: 
piše ovako: analizirano 5 kanalića lijevog i desnog sjemenika od kojijih svaki sadržavao 20 tak sjemenskih kanalića.u kanalićima očuvan normalan proces spermatogeneze nalaze se sve stanice spermatogeneze. spermatogonija,spermatocita 1 i2 reda,nezrelih i zrelih spermatida te SPERMIJA.
nalaz biopsije lijevog sjemenika:
IMUNOHISTOKEMIJA(PLAP):negativna
score :10 puna spermatogeneza, 1tubularna fibroza= 9
nalaz biopsije desnog sjemenika:
sore: 10 puna spermatogeneza,1 tubularna fibroza= 9

piše samo: pohranjeni bioptički materijal pogodan za kombinirani TESE/ICSI zahvat.
ne spominju se brojke...
ja kažem mm imamo ih 18, a on veli da je to 10 uzoraka tkiva tako da  :Confused: 
bitno da materijala ima i da je pohranjen!!!
30.10. imamo dogovor za IVF I ET
*u dobru i zlu*  :Evil or Very Mad:  barem su konzultacije mogli obaviti..
sos 15 hvala!!!  :Kiss: 
boss kako ste nam vi???  :Bye:

----------


## boss

kameleon bitno je da ste ih nasli i zamrznuli , sad jos malo srece i nadam se da ces se uskoro brinuti oko drugih briga i obilaziti druge forume.
mi smo dobro imamo jednog decka a za drugo drzimo fige da bude cura. vec smo dogurali do polovice jos pola i gotovo ako bog da.

----------


## mammasita

Ljudi,pozdrav,suprug mi ima azoospermiju-još ne znam kakvog tipa. Ima li nade za nas ikako? Što više čitam forume,manje sam optimistična i već lagano ludim. Hvala svima unaprijed

----------


## u dobru i zlu

kameleon super  :Very Happy: 
boss već polovica  :Love:

----------


## Rominka

Kameleon to su fantasticne vijesti!!! Bravo! Najiskrenije se nadam da  ce strajk zavrsiti sto prije! 
Boss, vec polovica prosla, ajme meni koje uzbudjenje!!!  :Smile: ))))
kad svratis nakon nekog vremena i ulovis tako lijepe vijesti, ma odmah se osjecam bolje i poletnije - skoro da bih zvala zg, al strajk je  :Wink:

----------


## vesnam

Kameleon, divnoooooo  :Very Happy:   ja na temu retko kad svratim, mm je na terapiji pregnilom, dosta je smršao, i pije lekove za regulisanje insulina, u februaru kontrola pa biopsija, pa ćemo videti šta dalje. 
Što bi ja volela da se ova tema jednom ugasi i da je više niko nikad ne pokrene, ubija me ovo čekanje rezultata, terapije, maltretiranje, užas...
Inače me je jako dobra drugarica pre par dana pitalča za savet, zatrudnela i hoće da abortira, kad se nisam šlogirala

----------


## kameleon

hvala vam svima, sretna sam, presretna, iako tek na pola puta..
Rominka, ma šta mi je čekati da dovrše štrajk, pih,čekam od 5 mj. za termin, pa ako mi ovaj propadne, čekat ću i dalje
bitno da su nam plivače pohranili, da ih nisu ostavili negdje u sali da čekaju radi štrajka!!!!!!! od dijagnoze azoo do biopsije cca 2 god...nije loš prosijek, ha?
boss školski do kraja i da budu pišulinac i curica  :Heart:  :Heart: 
vesnam  :fige:  za što bolje nalaze!!! 
 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Ljudi,pozdrav,suprug mi ima azoospermiju-još ne znam kakvog tipa. Ima li nade za nas ikako? Što više čitam forume,manje sam optimistična i već lagano ludim. Hvala svima unaprijed


Draga,u istom smo "sosu",na pocetku borbe,sa zastrasujucom dijagnozom i malo informacija. Mada,za razliku od tebe,ja sam sve optimisticnija sto vise citam forume.000 na spermogramu jeste obeshrabrujuca,ali bas na ovim stranicama mozemo procitati da azoo ne znaci i nemogucnost da do trudnoce dodje.Veruj u medicinu,do pre 10 godina ovo sto doktori danas postizu bila je naucna fantastika,ja ocekujem da ce za par godina poceti da proizvode spermatozoide od bilo kojih drugih celija iz tela :Smile: . Znsm

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Ljudi,pozdrav,suprug mi ima azoospermiju-još ne znam kakvog tipa. Ima li nade za nas ikako? Što više čitam forume,manje sam optimistična i već lagano ludim. Hvala svima unaprijed


Draga,u istom smo "sosu",na pocetku borbe,sa zastrasujucom dijagnozom i malo informacija. Mada,za razliku od tebe,ja sam sve optimisticnija sto vise citam forume.000 na spermogramu jeste obeshrabrujuca,ali bas na ovim stranicama mozemo procitati da azoo ne znaci i nemogucnost da do trudnoce dodje.Veruj u medicinu,do pre 10 godina ovo sto doktori danas postizu bila je naucna fantastika,ja ocekujem da ce za par godina poceti da proizvode spermatozoide od bilo kojih drugih celija iz tela :Smile: . Znam taj osecaj kad pocinjes da ludis od neizvesnosti,ali moramo pokusati razmisljati pozitivno.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*vojvodjanka* dobro došla  :Smile:  nerazumijem te nalaze, jel ti to sa znakom manje znači da su referenten vrijednost manje od tog broja ili ? ne kužim..po tom ispada da su svi hormoni u referentnim vrijednostima...neznam.. mm ima visok FSH i E2, punkcijom nije nađeno ništa, sad bi trebao na biopsiju, nije imao nikakve terapije....

*mammasita* ako neznate još kakav je oblik azoospermije imate još dosta nade, samo hrabro dalje, gdje idete na punkciju? Ja ti mogu preporučiti VV, samo ako tm nije nikad bio tamo morat će prvo kod androloga, prvi pregled se čeka cca. 3 mj, trebat će raditi analizu kariotipa, mikrodelecije y kromosoma, pa onda tek punkcija...nama je trebalo malo manje od godinu dana da dođemo do punkcije....

----------


## vojvodjanka

> *vojvodjanka* dobro došla  nerazumijem te nalaze, jel ti to sa znakom manje znači da su referenten vrijednost manje od tog broja ili ? ne kužim..po tom ispada da su svi hormoni u referentnim vrijednostima...


Hvala na dobrodoslici :Smile: ! Da,taj znak znaci manje i ispada da su svi hormoni ok,ali testosteron i prolaktin su na samoj donjoj granici. Ma ne kuzim ni ja mnogo toga,npr.kako to da mu nije trazio da uradi i spermogram,ali opet se nadam da dr zna sta radi.Iskreno,ja se nesto i ne nadam da ce ta terapija dati rezultate,verujem da je sledeci korak TESE i uput na ICSI,pa u to polazem sve svoje nade.

----------


## Magnolie

pozdrav cure... 
MM ima azoospermiu sa povecanim FSH (19), Urolog je konstatovao jos i upalu prostate  i dao nam terapiju TAVANIC 10 dana (koja je vec zavrsena), nakon toga dobili smo Nolvadex ( za hormone) i jos uvijek je na toj terapiji. MM je bolovao zausnjake prije par godina i nikada nije radio spermiogram do sada. Prije sspermiograma je bio jako bolestan( pluca) i par mjeseci je pio antibiotike i kojekakva cuda od tableta dok nisu potrefili pravu terapiju. Da li je moguce da je zbog svega toga bio los spermiogram( sto se ja iskreno i nadam)??? Tkodjer koristi onaj mix s medom i sjemenkama, suhe smokve u maslinovom ulju, tikvino ulje. Osjeca se puno bolje od kada to sve koristi i prijmetili smo promjenu u spermu (sada je gusca i bijelicasta a prije je bila providna) ne znam da li to moze znaciti da se nesto desilo na bolje ili sta????Mi smo mislili kroz par dana da ponovimo spermiogram ,  ne znam je li to ok??? Takodjer planiramo uzeti Tribestan tablete , pa ne znam da li mi iko to preporucuje? molim nekoga sa tim iskustvom da mi javi bilo sta ... Ljubim vas sve i hvala vam puno

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Kameleon to je super vest. Mogu zamisliti da tvojoj sreci nema kraja.  Samo se setim koliko sam ja od srece plakala kad su mom muzu na prvom Micro Tese pronasli plivace. Zivim za taj dan da se opet tako isplacem ko’ kreten.
Vojvodjanko, ja se stvarno nadam da ce vam ta terapija pomoci, posto ja mislim da nizak FSH je pokazatelj problema u hormonima, a ne u proizvodnji, kao sto je slucaj kod nas.
Mi brojimo dane do 3. decembra.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

*Magnolie* najbolje je pričekati 3 mjeseca od zadnjeg spermiograma, toliko treba da se spermatogeneza obnovi...

----------


## Magnolie

*u dobru i zlu* hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## mammasita

> *vojvodjanka* dobro došla  nerazumijem te nalaze, jel ti to sa znakom manje znači da su referenten vrijednost manje od tog broja ili ? ne kužim..po tom ispada da su svi hormoni u referentnim vrijednostima...neznam.. mm ima visok FSH i E2, punkcijom nije nađeno ništa, sad bi trebao na biopsiju, nije imao nikakve terapije....
> 
> *mammasita* ako neznate još kakav je oblik azoospermije imate još dosta nade, samo hrabro dalje, gdje idete na punkciju? Ja ti mogu preporučiti VV, samo ako tm nije nikad bio tamo morat će prvo kod androloga, prvi pregled se čeka cca. 3 mj, trebat će raditi analizu kariotipa, mikrodelecije y kromosoma, pa onda tek punkcija...nama je trebalo malo manje od godinu dana da dođemo do punkcije....


Draga,još ne znamo,tek čekamo nalaz da vidimo FSH,tapkam u mraku,koji nam je slijedeći korak? Urolog?

----------


## kameleon

mammasita definitivno urolog, poslat će tm na puno pretraga- sve ovo šta ti je napisala u dobru i zlu, te će ovisno o rezultatima dati terapiju ili preporučiti punkciju ili biopsiju odnosno tesa/tese. sretno  :fige:

----------


## medeni

Drage moje, dugo nisam pisala.Povremeno vas pratim, ne stignem pisati, sada i radim pa je ritam naporan.Mislim na vas, sretno svima!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zasto_bas_mi, hvala za dobre vibracije. :Smile:  Kod mene one idu gore-dole 1000 puta u toku dana,od ocaja do optimizma. Jos sam pod pritiskom jer apsolutno ni sa kim ne pricam o tome.
Malo sam googlala oko hormona i,ne znam kako mi je ranije promaklo,nadjem da normalna vrednost FSH ukazuje na opstruktivnu azoo. Sad sam skroz u zbunu o_O! Je l' zna neko za takve slucajeve? FSH u granicama(7), a nizak test.(na donjoj granici),uz male testise(to kaze dr,ja nisam primetila :Very Happy: ).
I jos jedna stvar- mm jeste imao zauske,ali pre puberteta. Je l' to igra neku ulogu?
Udavih stvarno,izvinjavam se,ali znam da me shvatate,kao sto rece mammasita, pocinjem da ludim=-O!

----------


## mammasita

> Drage moje, dugo nisam pisala.Povremeno vas pratim, ne stignem pisati, sada i radim pa je ritam naporan.Mislim na vas, sretno svima!


jel ovo tebi uspjelo iz prve? Jesi išla u Prag na trošak HZZO?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto_bas_mi, hvala za dobre vibracije. Kod mene one idu gore-dole 1000 puta u toku dana,od ocaja do optimizma. Jos sam pod pritiskom jer apsolutno ni sa kim ne pricam o tome.
> Malo sam googlala oko hormona i,ne znam kako mi je ranije promaklo,nadjem da normalna vrednost FSH ukazuje na opstruktivnu azoo. Sad sam skroz u zbunu o_O! Je l' zna neko za takve slucajeve? FSH u granicama(7), a nizak test.(na donjoj granici),uz male testise(to kaze dr,ja nisam primetila).
> I jos jedna stvar- mm jeste imao zauske,ali pre puberteta. Je l' to igra neku ulogu?
> Udavih stvarno,izvinjavam se,ali znam da me shvatate,kao sto rece mammasita, pocinjem da ludim=-O!



Vojvodjanko, ne znam zasto, ali ne mogu da ti posaljem privatnu poruku. 
Nemoj da ludis! Koliko dugo ti je muz na toj terapiji?? Moj muz je na terapiji i ako mu je FSH 49 (nemoj da padas u nesvest) hehe

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zasto_bas_mi, poruke verovatno jos uvek ne mogu primati jer sam nova na forumu,nemam dovoljno postova da bi se pokrenula ta opcija. 
Muz mi nije ni mesec dana na terapiji (nestrpljiva sam,znam :Smile: ,a znam i da ce mi za sve ovo trebati mnooogo strpljenja). On je prica za sebe,ne mogu ga ubediti da pije uz terapiju bar jos neke vitamine,kao "da je trebalo rekao bi dr"=-O. Njegov stav je da senicemu ne nada,da se ne bi razocarao,ne voli ni da pricamo o tome. S druge strane,ja sve vreme samo o tome razmisljam,zato i ludim,jer nemam s kim to da podelim,a inace nisam po prirodi neki tajanstven tip koji svoje misli i osecanja kupi u sebi. 
Na kakvoj terapiji je TM?

----------


## boss

joj sta vas se nakupi preko noci .
vojvodjanka ne mora znaciti ako je fsh u normali da je opstruktivna a koliko me pamcenje sluzi da kod tuzne su slicni nalazi.
magnolije sto se tice sperme i kod mog muza dok je primao menopur se promjenilo od vodenaste doslo do bjele guste  i mi smo se ponadali i bili sigurni medjutim nakon 4 mjeseca terapije opet azoo pokazalo , tako da izgled sperme nemora znaciti da u njoj ima spermatozoida , a isto tako nemozes znati poslije terapije da li ih ima u testisima ako nema vani.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Vojvodjanko,moj muz je slican tvome.  Najvise se boji razocarenja. Ne zeli da prica o tome, a i kad prica uvek je negativno, a niko zivi ne zna o nasem problemu. U sustini mi smo najsrecniji kad ne spominjemu tu temu uopste.

MM je na HCG terapiji od 1og avgusta.
Jedva je pristao da pije OMEGA 3, CO Q10 i vitamin C.
Fertilaid je odma’ odbio jer misli da mu daje “zgaravicu”, tako da je ja razmucujem u nekom napitku koji pije svaku vece.  Usput iskoristim priliku pa ubacim piskavicu, spirulinu i svasta nesto …
Bademe i grozdjice mu dajem svaki dan i lazem ga da je za zeljezo. Mislim i on zna da je za zeljezo dobro, ali zna i da ga lazem, ali eto cisto da se ne bi pricalo “o tom problemu”.
Mesec dana nisam smela da mu kazem kada mu je operacija da se ne bi unervozio, kao sto jeste sada.
Mislim ja sam se ovde razvezala o MM, ali cisto da ti kazem da nisi sama/jedina i da pokusas naci nacina kako da ga “smuntas” hehe 
Da... trebaju ti debeli zivci, tj treba ti strpljenje.

Do kad treba muz da ti bude na terapiji? Je li doctor spominjao ikakve operacije?

----------


## vojvodjanka

> vojvodjanka ne mora znaciti ako je fsh u normali da je opstruktivna a koliko me pamcenje sluzi da kod tuzne su slicni nalazi.


Vidim,ima jos jedna cita tanjica,i kod nje je isti slucaj,a ja sam se taman ponadala da su ti normalni hormoni dobar znak.:-\




> Vojvodjanko,moj muz je slican tvome.  Najvise se boji razocarenja. Ne zeli da prica o tome, a i kad prica uvek je negativno, a niko zivi ne zna o nasem problemu. U sustini mi smo najsrecniji kad ne spominjemu tu temu uopste.
> 
> MM je na HCG terapiji od 1og avgusta.
> Jedva je pristao da pije OMEGA 3, CO Q10 i vitamin C.
> Fertilaid je odma’ odbio jer misli da mu daje “zgaravicu”, tako da je ja razmucujem u nekom napitku koji pije svaku vece.  Usput iskoristim priliku pa ubacim piskavicu, spirulinu i svasta nesto …
> Bademe i grozdjice mu dajem svaki dan i lazem ga da je za zeljezo. Mislim i on zna da je za zeljezo dobro, ali zna i da ga lazem, ali eto cisto da se ne bi pricalo “o tom problemu”.
> Mesec dana nisam smela da mu kazem kada mu je operacija da se ne bi unervozio, kao sto jeste sada.
> Mislim ja sam se ovde razvezala o MM, ali cisto da ti kazem da nisi sama/jedina i da pokusas naci nacina kako da ga “smuntas” hehe 
> Da... trebaju ti debeli zivci, tj treba ti strpljenje.
> ...


He he,da nisu tvoj i MM ista osoba koja vodi dvostruki zivot :Very Happy: .Dobro si me nasmejala sa ovim grozdjicama. Nasla sam ja nacin da ga smuntam,samo za to treba strpljenja i vremena,a ja ga nemam. Inace,on je na terapiji do kraja meseca,a pred kraj ce nazvati dr da vidi sta onda,tj.kad ce raditi spermogram. A o operaciji ni pomena,rekao mu je samo to za umanjene testise i prostatu (pitao gå je i da li se seca da su mu testisi otekli kad je imao te zausnjake,ali ovaj moj se ne seca) i kao odmah posumnjao na hormone zbog gojaznosti(samo u predelu stomaka). Sad,meni sve to deluje malo blesavo,jos i ne trazi spermogram, ali racunam covek je strucnjak,toliko god.iskustva,reputacije,valjda ne blebece bezveze.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Vidim,ima jos jedna cita tanjica,i kod nje je isti slucaj,a ja sam se taman ponadala da su ti normalni hormoni dobar znak.:-\
> 
> 
> 
> He he,da nisu tvoj i MM ista osoba koja vodi dvostruki zivot.Dobro si me nasmejala sa ovim grozdjicama. Nasla sam ja nacin da ga smuntam,samo za to treba strpljenja i vremena,a ja ga nemam. Inace,on je na terapiji do kraja meseca,a pred kraj ce nazvati dr da vidi sta onda,tj.kad ce raditi spermogram. A o operaciji ni pomena,rekao mu je samo to za umanjene testise i prostatu (pitao gå je i da li se seca da su mu testisi otekli kad je imao te zausnjake,ali ovaj moj se ne seca) i kao odmah posumnjao na hormone zbog gojaznosti(samo u predelu stomaka). Sad,meni sve to deluje malo blesavo,jos i ne trazi spermogram, ali racunam covek je strucnjak,toliko god.iskustva,reputacije,valjda ne blebece bezveze.


Hehe da nismo na razlicitim kontinentima I js bih posumnjala...nego trebao bi bar 3 mesecs biti na terapiji. Toliko treba spermicima da "odrastu" hehe

----------


## vojvodjanka

Videcemo,na prve konsultacije nisam isla s njim,ali na druge bogme hocu,MM nema pojma,ne zna ni sta bi pitao,toliko se ne upusta u tematiku da ne zna ni sta su punkcija ili biopsija,a kamoli zasto se rade :Very Happy: . Tako da ja planiram da "preslisam" dr oko njegovih metoda i daljih planova da znamo na cemu smo.

----------


## Sania

Pozdrav svima.

Može li jedan savjet po iskustvu ( nisam sve postove pročitala), gdje napraviti biopsiju testisa.
Naručeni smo u MAribor,ali dr. Vlaisavljevic ne vjeruje u uspješnost ( u našem slučaju). Čitala sam o micro punkciji i toi se laički čini boljom varijantom. Kod MM je neopstruktivna azospermija s visokim FSh.

----------


## Inesz

Sania,

što je vam  prof Vlaisavljević predložio? Je li predložio donaciju kao metodu liječenja?

----------


## kameleon

sania, micro tese se koliko ja znam ne radi u HR, samo tese(biopsija) i tesa (punkcija)
ne znam odakle si, ali ima dosta dobrih iskustava iz Baheci klinike u Bosni. Tamo rade micro tese..
Također, dosta ljudi ide i u Prag..
MM je radio biopsiju u Zagrebu, dobro je prošlo i nalazi su odlični, ali njemu su hormoni ok.. 
je li tm dobio neku terapiju ? koliko čitam ovdje, za visoki fsh se dobiva neka terapija...
sretno!! i  :fige:  da vam uspije u Mariboru! Kada ste naručeni???

----------


## Sania

Da, prof. Vlaisavljević nam je rekao za mogućnost donora, ali je nama prepustio odluku o ovoj optimističnijoj varijanti (biopsiji), iako nam ne daje nikakve nade.
MM je prije 10 godina operirao karcinom testisa, prošao kemoterapije...
U tijeku operacije mu je učinjena i biopsija preostalog testisa (zbog lošeg nalaza spermiograma-azospermija) nalaz inkopletan zastoj spermatogeneze.
Pronađeno je nešto spermija...ali nije ništa zamrzavano, jer takvih mogućnosti u bolnici nije bilo
Dvije godine poslije na VV pregled kod endokrinologa dr. Čolak-a.
MM rečeno da nema nikakvih šansi za popravak spermatogeneze, nisu preporučene nikakve metode začeća u klinikama isl...(iako su se nalazili nekakvi slabo pokretni spermiji-par komada).
Pili smo i Tešićeve čajeve, nakon toga oligoastenospermija. 
Nakon toga MM je godinama bježao od tog problema.
Prije godinu dana akutni pankreatitis. Tri mjeseca bolnice i antibiotika. Temperatura skoro mjesec dana...
Danas nalazi spermiograma gori nego ikad, u talogu centrifugata ništa...
Za biopsiju su nam rekli da će zvati, jer to rade planski. Moraju skupiti pacijente koje će odraditi i taj dan moraju isprazniti salu od drugih slučajeva. 
Trenutno MM pije Tribestan, mada nemam neke vjere.

----------


## Magnolie

*Sania* 
koliko dugo TM pije tribestan, mi smo razmisljali da uzmemo pa cekam nekoga ko ima iskustva s tom terapijom. MM ima azoospermiju sa visokim FSH ( 19) tek smo odradili jedan spermogram, pa cemo uskoro i drugi odraditi i usput smo htjeli kupiti tribestan , a pije jos i Nolvadex? ne znam...sta predlazete???

----------


## mammasita

Gdje si radila micro tese?

----------


## mammasita

Ima li ijedna azoospermija happy end? Danas to trebam čuti

----------


## u dobru i zlu

> Da, prof. Vlaisavljević nam je rekao za mogućnost donora, ali je nama prepustio odluku o ovoj optimističnijoj varijanti (biopsiji), iako nam ne daje nikakve nade.
> MM je prije 10 godina operirao karcinom testisa, prošao kemoterapije...
> U tijeku operacije mu je učinjena i biopsija preostalog testisa (zbog lošeg nalaza spermiograma-azospermija) nalaz inkopletan zastoj spermatogeneze.
> Pronađeno je nešto spermija...ali nije ništa zamrzavano, jer takvih mogućnosti u bolnici nije bilo
> Dvije godine poslije na VV pregled kod endokrinologa dr. Čolak-a.
> MM rečeno da nema nikakvih šansi za popravak spermatogeneze, nisu preporučene nikakve metode začeća u klinikama isl...(iako su se nalazili nekakvi slabo pokretni spermiji-par komada).
> *Pili smo i Tešićeve čajeve, nakon toga oligoastenospermija.* 
> Nakon toga MM je godinama bježao od tog problema.
> Prije godinu dana akutni pankreatitis. Tri mjeseca bolnice i antibiotika. Temperatura skoro mjesec dana...
> ...


Oprosti možda je preintimno pitanje..ali, zašto niste pokušali ICSI poslije tog nalaza?
Vidim da ste svašta prošli...žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

mammasita ima pročitaj cijeli topic :mig:
nemogu se sad svih sjetiti, jedna od cura je ajvica, boss nam je azoo trudnica...možda se neke i jave..  :Smile:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Sania, micro tese se koliko ja znam, radi samo u Bacheci klinici u Sarajevu i Istanbulu, te u Gentu... u pragu rade TESE/TESA/MESA, ali ne i micro TESE.. nek me netko ispravi , ako griješim... sos15 sigurno zna, oni su se spremali za Prag..

----------


## vojvodjanka

Sania,divim ti se na hrabrosti i istrajnosti. Nekad sazaljevam samu sebe,ali kad cujem neku pricu kao tvoju postidim se. Tvoja prica,tj.prica TM je dokaz i da je stvarno sve moguce,od azoo do oligo posle tako agresivnih tretmana,to je meni potvrda da medicina ima jos mnogo da istrazuje na ovom polju. Zelim vam od srca svu srecu na micro tese ili tese,za sta god se odlucite.

----------


## mammasita

> mammasita ima pročitaj cijeli topic :mig:
> nemogu se sad svih sjetiti, jedna od cura je ajvica, boss nam je azoo trudnica...možda se neke i jave..


slobodno mi copy pastaj na pp,evo tražim i ja...

----------


## vojvodjanka

> slobodno mi copy pastaj na pp,evo tražim i ja...


Nadjoh i ja- alma_itd,big blue,nisam jos stigla celu temu da iscitam.

----------


## Sania

U dobru i u zlu,
Ta dijagnoza i nije bila Bog zna što, ali meni dovoljno. U to vrijeme MM nije značila ništa, jer je doktor rekao da nema nikakve šanse i nije dobio nikakvu preporuku za daljnje lječenje neplodnosti. On se zatvorio u sebe i nije htio čuti za daljnje metode.
U takvoj situaciji i s takvom dijagnozom nisam nikad agresivno nastupala prema MM, jer se tako najlakše udaljiti (a to mi nije nikad bio cilj). Sad smo hvala Bogu opet to otvorili da budemo čisti prema svojoj savjesti. Jedino me muči pitanje: biopsija ili micro biopsija?
I strah me me još jednog razočaranja...

----------


## sos15

Nema me par dana i imam šta vidjeti. Tema oživjela, ali ne kako bih ja to željela.

Prije svega pozdrav novim curama, ne mogu reći "dobro došle" jer na ovoj temi ne bi niko trebao biti.

Neko je pitao za Prag: tamo se ne radi micro tese, mada oni kažu da je to micro tese, ali to je "mesa", ipak ima razlike. Micro tese u našoj okolini možete jedino odraditi u Sarajevu. 

Cure drage, pokušajte imati što više strpljenja za svoje mužiće, nije njima lako, samo to pokazuju na drugačiji način. Budite uporne i ne odustajte.

Mi, veteranke, smo tu da vam pomognemo ako ikako možemo. Samo pitajte.

----------


## mammasita

Nadam se da nisam dosadna,ja tek par dana znam za azoospermiju,prije nikad nisam ni čula za to,tako da mene sve zanima,sve opcije i koliko se može iskamčit od HZZO-a,jer,ruku na srce,nitko ne leži na parama. Nravno,bude li potrebno,i mi ćemo platiti koliko bude trebalo

----------


## sos15

mammasita,

pokušaj kontaktirati rominku ili florijana, oni su iz HR, pa ti mogu pomoći oko dijela vezano za HZZO. Vi ste na samom početku. Trebaš odraditi još dosta nalaza da se vidi o kom tipu azoospermije je riječ. Još ima nade, samo hrabro.

----------


## florjan

*"mammasita"* pozdrav ne pratim baš previše u zadnje vrijeme ovaj pdf češće smo na onome potpomognuta u Pragu ali evo nekih informacija za početak. 
Mi smo sve odradili preko HZZO-a, jest da je trajalo ali što ćeš to nam je sudbina. Nađite dobrog androloga ja sam bio na Rebru dr. Maja Bernart (moje preporuke) specijalizirala u Njemačkoj i gore radila Micro-Tese a sada ovdje Tese. Ona će vas uputiti na potrebene pretrage. Prvo hormoni, zatim kariotip i Mikrodelecija Y kromosoma, po nalazima hormona će se vidjeti što dalje da li je potrebna neka terapija ili što. Uz to spermiogram i to nekoliko puta u nekoliko mjeseci. Ako nema nikakve terapije zadnja crta obrane je bijopsija prilikom koje se eventualni pronađeni materijal zamrzava, Rebro radi u kombinaciji sa Petrovom tako da ako ima materijala dalje supruga kreće u Petrovoj na MPO. Ukoliko nema materijala iz bijopsije zadnja opcija je donacija, pošto je kod nas zakon po tom pitanju nikakv svi koji se odluče za tu verziju odlaze van (najčešće Prag). Ako se ide na donaciju, treba zahtjev potpisan od strane MPO specijaliste, nalaz bijopsije supruga, spermiogram, nalaz prohodnosti jajnika (HSG) supruge i predaje se na HZZO. Mi smo bili i u Sarajevu na konzultacijama za Micro-tesu ali smo se ipak odlučili za Tese na Rebru. Nakon nalaza hormona će se nešto više znati ako je neopstruktivna Azoo moje mišljenje je da nema smisla raditi punkciju i dijagnostičku bijopsiju jer nema zamrzavanja a kod Azoo svaki je plivač jako važan. Uz ove sve medicinske pretrage i postupke slobodno možete koristiti vitaminske pripravke i čajev koji mogu popraviti sliku spermiograma. Pročitajte cijeli ovaj podforum jer tu če te saznati sve potrebne informacije i ne sramite se pitati doktore ništa, pustite da vam oni ispričaju svoju priču i onda ih pitajte konkretna pitanja (da ne ispadne da ih učite  :Smile: , mada sam ja u nekim situacijama znao zahvaljujući ovome pdf možda i više od nekih doktora), i slobodno pitajte ako vas još što zanima

Pozdrav

----------


## mammasita

Hvala ti Florijan,
nisam skužila,znači HZZO Prag odobrava samo ako je slučaj s donorom?
_moje mišljenje je da nema smisla raditi punkciju i dijagnostičku bijopsiju jer nema zamrzavanja a kod Azoo svaki je plivač jako važan._ Ne kužim ni ovo,u slučaju neopstruktivne azoo-nema zamrzavanja,nego? Što je s vama napokon bilo,jeste uspjeli?
Pozdrav

----------


## florjan

Tako je HZZO odobrava postupke koji se ne mogu napraviti kod nas, što se tiče punkcije i bijopsije neki liječnici su ih prepisivali samo da se potvrdi dijagnoza znači ništa pronađeno ne zamrzavaju što je bez veze jer kod azoo i svaku malu šansu treba iskoristiti. Kod opstruktivne azoo je nešto lakše jer plivača ima samo ne mogu van tako da se do njih može i punkcijom a bijopsijom pogotovo (ispravite me ako griješim) a kod neopstruktivne ih nažalost nema uopće, u svakom slučaju moje je mišljenje zamrzavanje i to u više uzoraka. Mi smo sve ispucali i okrenuli novi list te se odlučili na donaciju u Pragu.

----------


## Sania

> *Sania* 
> koliko dugo TM pije tribestan, mi smo razmisljali da uzmemo pa cekam nekoga ko ima iskustva s tom terapijom. MM ima azoospermiju sa visokim FSH ( 19) tek smo odradili jedan spermogram, pa cemo uskoro i drugi odraditi i usput smo htjeli kupiti tribestan , a pije jos i Nolvadex? ne znam...sta predlazete???


MM pije Tribestan nekih mjesec dana (otkako smo se vratili iz Maribora) kao pripremu za biopsiju.
Biljni preparat bez nuspojava.
U svakom slučaju ne može biti gore od zadnjih rezultata.

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Nema me par dana i imam šta vidjeti. Tema oživjela, ali ne kako bih ja to željela.
> 
> Prije svega pozdrav novim curama, ne mogu reći "dobro došle" jer na ovoj temi ne bi niko trebao biti.


Ja mislim da je ipak sreca sto nas ima mnogo na forumu iako su dijagnoze koje imamo svakako daleko od srece.Smatram da je ipak pozitivno sto se ovde ukljucujemo jer to znaci da se borimo,istazujemo mogucnosti...Ovde se moze naci toliko ohrabrenja i korisnih informacija da ja stvarno mislim da je sreca sto ovaj forum postoji i sto smo na njemu.

----------


## mammasita

znači,kod opstruktivne azoo će zamrznuti što nađu,a kod neopstruktivne neće? Pa to mi nema logike

----------


## mammasita

Kameleon,kod kojeg doktora idete u Petrovu na ivf? Koliko se čeka?

----------


## alma_itd

> znači,kod opstruktivne azoo će zamrznuti što nađu,a kod neopstruktivne neće? Pa to mi nema logike


Kod neopstruktivne nece nista ni naci pa nemaju sta ni zamrznuti. Kod neopstruktivne azoospermije je narusen proces spermatogeneze(stvaranja i razvoja spermija),a kod opstruktivne se spermiji stvaraju ali zbog nekog razloga(najcesce fizicke prepreke ili ne razvijenosti izvodnih kanalica) spermiji nemogu van. U tom slucaju budu nadjeni biopsijom i punkcijom.

----------


## Sania

> Kod neopstruktivne nece nista ni naci pa nemaju sta ni zamrznuti. Kod neopstruktivne azoospermije je narusen proces spermatogeneze(stvaranja i razvoja spermija),a kod opstruktivne se spermiji stvaraju ali zbog nekog razloga(najcesce fizicke prepreke ili ne razvijenosti izvodnih kanalica) spermiji nemogu van. U tom slucaju budu nadjeni biopsijom i punkcijom.


Alma,
točno je to što si napisala, ali nije istina da kod neopstruktivne azospermije nikad ništa neće naći.
U većini slučajeva neće, ali nekad se i nađe kakav plivač...
I kod MM su nađeni, ali nažalost nisu zamrznuti (jer je biopsija tad rađena u dijagnostičku svrhu).

----------


## mammasita

Neopstruktivna je kao urođena,čula sam da se zna i tada nešto naći,vjeroatno je to ravno čudu,ali eto

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Neopstruktivna je kao urođena,čula sam da se zna i tada nešto naći,vjeroatno je to ravno čudu,ali eto



Moj muz ima neopstruktivnu i njemu su pronasli putem Micro Tese i zaledili.

----------


## mammasita

eto,ipak ima nade  :Smile:  A di ste radili micro,Sarajevi ili Belgija?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

U daaaaaaaalekoj Kanadi.

----------


## Magnolie

> MM pije Tribestan nekih mjesec dana (otkako smo se vratili iz Maribora) kao pripremu za biopsiju.
> Biljni preparat bez nuspojava.
> U svakom slučaju ne može biti gore od zadnjih rezultata.




 Hvala, i ja mislim da gore ne moze biti.... sretnoooooo

----------


## tin

veli pozdrav cure, pratim vas al nemam vremena pisat..vidim da raspravljate o oblicima azoospe, kod mog muža je diagnosticirana neopstruktivna azoosper, da bi mu nakon 3 godine našli spermije u talogu u klinici bahceci sarajevo, svaki put po 10 spermića nakon što uradi spermiogram..bili smo u postupku u Bahceciju prije dva mjeseca i nije nam uspjelo, mada su nam davali velike šanse..idući postupak planiramo u split na Cito ..
a inače koristio je muž od vitaminskih pripravaka sve i svašta

----------


## mammasita

> veli pozdrav cure, pratim vas al nemam vremena pisat..vidim da raspravljate o oblicima azoospe, kod mog muža je diagnosticirana neopstruktivna azoosper, da bi mu nakon 3 godine našli spermije u talogu u klinici bahceci sarajevo, svaki put po 10 spermića nakon što uradi spermiogram..bili smo u postupku u Bahceciju prije dva mjeseca i nije nam uspjelo, mada su nam davali velike šanse..idući postupak planiramo u split na Cito ..
> a inače koristio je muž od vitaminskih pripravaka sve i svašta


Puno sreće u Citu :Smile: )))))

----------


## kameleon

Mammasita mm je  bio kod urologa nā rebru, dr. Hauptman..on mu je i radio biopsiju.morao napraviti brdo nalaza i sve se je malo oduzilo.. za pregled je brzo dosao nā red.. kako je rekao i florijan, rebro suradjuje s petrovom, tako da smo se tamo prijavili za postupak.

----------


## mammasita

Evo da vam malo pomognem,imam 35 godina i utvrđena mi je azospermija sa 32 godine.Totalno dsustvo sprematozoida.Naravno urolozi prvo predlažu terapije lekovima,što sam i uradio,profertil,testocaps,čak sam i kod onog travara u Beogradu uzimao one čajeve za 300 eura,da bi posle po latinskim nazivima video da su to redovni čajevi od žalfije i sl.Nakon godinu dana uzimanja svih ovih skupih lekova i čajeva jer se sve pije po 3 meseca,otišao sam kod poznatog novosadskog urologa,prek čovek ali vrhunski stručnjak Jasenko Đozić(radi i privatno i na poliklinici u NS).Odmah mi je predložio da se uradi biopsija testisa(uzme isečke iz testisa) i da mi otvoreno kaže mogu li ili ne imati dece.Tek nakon biopsije utvrdio je da je tkivo u jednom testisu jako loše,a u drugom da nije sjajno,ali je našao problem,tj našao je spermatozoide koji su mladi i nerazvijaju pa ih i nemogu izbaciti.Prepisao mi je 4 meseca da pijem ženski lek Nolvadex koji služi ženama za rak dojke a i nije ni skup do 400 dinara kutija.Nakon te terapije ja sam od 0 spermatozoida proiveo 300.000 spermića,napravio sam pauzu mesec dana pa još 1 mesec terapije i dostigao 1 milion spermatozoida sa procentom 1posto živih,ali dovoljno za vantelesnu oplodnju.Odmah smo se prijavili o državnom trošku za vantelesnu i eto  :Smile: )) ,žena mi je iz prvog puta trudna već 12 nedelja.
Prvenstveno muževi ne treba da padnu u depresiju ,potrebno je totalno poverenje i prepuštanju doktorima i biti prema terapiji odgovoran.
Eto nadam se da će moj komentar pomoći i drugim parovima,jer isto smo žena i ja tragali i za rešenjima preko ovog i drugih foruma,zato ćete moj komentar naći i na drugim forumima.Srećno svima i bez predaje.

Read more: http://www.doktor.rs/forum/pitanja-o...#ixzz2hPSadeh6
Evo,ovo sam našla slučajno,ulilo mi je nadu,nadam se da će i vama. Inače,je li se tko liječio u Beogradu u Jevremovoj?

----------


## tina_julija

Mammasita cestitam! Ako smijem pitat kakvi su ti bili hormoni? Fsh, lh?

----------


## mammasita

ovaj tekst je copy paste s nekog srpskog foruma,to sam našla i pastala ovdje,voljela bi da vam se mogu pohvaliti sa sličnom pričom....

----------


## mammasita

jeste probali ovo?
http://heliks.hr/shop/tribestan-sopharma

----------


## tina_julija

Aha... Nisam skuzila..  :facepalm:

----------


## Magnolie

MM takodjer pije Nolvadex, hvala na pozitivnoj prici bas ste me oraspolozile  :Kiss: ***** . Nadamo se da ce nam biti bolji nalaz slijedeci put. Hvala Vam punoo  :Kiss:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Isli smo juce kod urologa. Muzu je posle mesec ipo dana koriscenja HCG, testosteron se povecao sa 13 na 22.
Je li ovo neki dobar znak ili ne mora nista da znaci???

----------


## vojvodjanka

*Zasto_bas_mi*, a sta je sa ostalim hormonima? Ja mislim na ta pitanja,doduse,ni sami doktori ne bi umeli da nam odgovore sa 100-% sigurnoscu.
Ja iscitah ceo forum, i tek mi sad nije nista jasno, rekla bih da je pravilo da nema pravila. :Confused: 
Inace, studiram opet nalaz hormona MM-a, tj. komentare doktora i nesto mi je sinulo.Naime, dr je pored svakog nalaza nazvrljao svoj komentar (npr.pored testost. i SHBG koji su malo iznad donje granice napisao je "dobro"), a pored FSH i LH pise "hypoppe" ili "hyporpe", nisam uspela da rastumacim sva slova. Uglavnom, ja sam to izguglala kad je stigao nalaz, nista nisam nasla. A danas mi je kliknulo dok sam citala neke stare postove da je mozda hteo da kaze da vrednost ta dva hormona upucuje na hipogonadizam!  :Confused:  Tako da tek sad ne znam sta da mislim!
Ja sam juce isla kod svog lekara, uputila me kod ginekologa, tako da cu uskoro i ja krenuti da proveravam svoje stanje. Da, jos mi je i savetovala da pocnem da uzimam folnu kiselinu, kao u slucaju da terapija da rezultata pa "slucajno" ostanem trudna. E, mislim se, draga moja, nemas ti pojma! Ali ja svejedno kupila folnu... :Embarassed:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> *Zasto_bas_mi*, a sta je sa ostalim hormonima? Ja mislim na ta pitanja,doduse,ni sami doktori ne bi umeli da nam odgovore sa 100-% sigurnoscu.
> Ja iscitah ceo forum, i tek mi sad nije nista jasno, rekla bih da je pravilo da nema pravila.
> Inace, studiram opet nalaz hormona MM-a, tj. komentare doktora i nesto mi je sinulo.Naime, dr je pored svakog nalaza nazvrljao svoj komentar (npr.pored testost. i SHBG koji su malo iznad donje granice napisao je "dobro"), a pored FSH i LH pise "hypoppe" ili "hyporpe", nisam uspela da rastumacim sva slova. Uglavnom, ja sam to izguglala kad je stigao nalaz, nista nisam nasla. A danas mi je kliknulo dok sam citala neke stare postove da je mozda hteo da kaze da vrednost ta dva hormona upucuje na hipogonadizam!  Tako da tek sad ne znam sta da mislim!
> Ja sam juce isla kod svog lekara, uputila me kod ginekologa, tako da cu uskoro i ja krenuti da proveravam svoje stanje. Da, jos mi je i savetovala da pocnem da uzimam folnu kiselinu, kao u slucaju da terapija da rezultata pa "slucajno" ostanem trudna. E, mislim se, draga moja, nemas ti pojma! Ali ja svejedno kupila folnu...


hehe i ja sam isto.
Tj neke Preg Vit vitamine od kojih mi se povraca, pa sam pomislila kako li je tek ovim nasim kukavcima sto sve gutaju.
Ostali hormoni us na nuli. Tj FSH je 0.46, spao sa 49 ili koliko je vec bio. Ja se sokirala. Kaze doktor "pa da... to tako treba da bude jer HCG ponistava FSH i LH"
Mom muzu je prolaktin bio preko 20 pre par godina, a sad je na normali negde oko 10ak. Od cega li taj hormon skace da mi je znati.

Ljudi Edina nam se porodila. Pisonja je mali  :Smile:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Divno,cestitam srecnim roditeljima! A bas sam danas citala neke njene postove i kaze termin joj je 14.10., pa sam pomislila kako cemo ovih dana imati veselu objavu :Smile: ! 
Nista ni meni,draga mopadaasto_bas_mi,nije jasno sa tim hormonima,ali to nije ni cudno,ali je jako cudno da ni doktori tu nisu nacisto,jer da jesu ne bi sad mi mozgale zasto test.skace,a FSH padao_O

----------


## sos15

Čestitke za našu Edinu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Uživajte u smotuljku!

----------


## mammasita

kojeg urologa preporučujete? kakva je doktorica na Rebru?

----------


## kameleon

edina  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!  :pivo:  za pišulinca i roditelje!!!

----------


## edina

hvala. nisam dugo sveacala na forum. beba je dobro. porodila sam se 7.10

----------


## alma_itd

*Edina* cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## florjan

> kojeg urologa preporučujete? kakva je doktorica na Rebru?


Dr. Bernart andrologica na Rebru, toplo preporučam iz vlastitog iskustva (vidi moje stare postove) specijalizirala u Njemačkoj gdje je radila i Micro-Tese, mlađa garda malo širih pogleda od večine naših urologa, možda na prvu loptu malo čudna ali meni je jako pomogla u našim odlukama što liječnički što ljudski.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Da li moze neko da mi kaze koliko kosta Gonal-F 900IU, ako se tamo koristi za stimulaciju. Nije bitno da li je BiH,Srbija ili HR
Hvala

----------


## mammasita

> Dr. Bernart andrologica na Rebru, toplo preporučam iz vlastitog iskustva (vidi moje stare postove) specijalizirala u Njemačkoj gdje je radila i Micro-Tese, mlađa garda malo širih pogleda od večine naših urologa, možda na prvu loptu malo čudna ali meni je jako pomogla u našim odlukama što liječnički što ljudski.


Hvaala :Smile: ) Koliko se čeka na pregled? Nismo baš blizu ZG

----------


## mammasita

i evo gledam tvoje stare postove,jeste vi na kraju u Pragu na postupku sa spermom donora ili?

----------


## boss

zasto bas mi  u bih nemas gonal 900  , ja ga kupovala u ljubljani i tamo je najjeftiniji bio je 300 evra mada par dana poslije je nesto poskupio cini mi se na 360 evra
edina cestitke na momku

----------


## florjan

> i evo gledam tvoje stare postove,jeste vi na kraju u Pragu na postupku sa spermom donora ili?


Što se tiče pregleda koliko se čeka ne znam, ja sam gore na rebru radio TESE početkom godine, nazovite urološku ambulantu 01/2367132 sestra Ružica pa vidite  :Smile: , i da sada smo u Pragu na donaciji

----------


## mammasita

Evo,FSH mu je 15,65. Ajmo,vi s više znanja,koliko je to loše?

----------


## ivica_k

MM ima fsh u tom rangu, a dijagnoza je oat...uvijek bude spermija u ejakulatu, ali je iza nas puno neuspjelih postupaka

----------


## ivica_k

Edina, cestitke na sinu i od mene, uzivaj u majcinstvu beskrajno!

----------


## mammasita

> MM ima fsh u tom rangu, a dijagnoza je oat...uvijek bude spermija u ejakulatu, ali je iza nas puno neuspjelih postupaka


a jesu tvoji nalazi OK? Di si radila MPO?

----------


## edina

> Edina, cestitke na sinu i od mene, uzivaj u majcinstvu beskrajno!


hvala

----------


## ivica_k

Mamasita saljem pp

----------


## aboni76

Edina čestitam i želim vašem malom čudu puno sreće, zdravlja i ljubavi u životu!

----------


## Magnolie

da li neko zna gdje se mogu izvaditi nalazi y delecije i karigram u sarajevu? unaprijed hvala

----------


## sos15

Magnolie,

Aboni76 je radila u Sarajevu, pošalji joj pp. A na forum Ringeraja.ba imaš napisano vezano za mikrodelecije na Temi: Pregled za parove sa sterilitetom, pa potraži.

----------


## Magnolie

hvalaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## vojvodjanka

Hej,devojke,ima li sta novo? Ja sutra radim hormone,a MM zavrsava terapiju klomifenom i za ponedeljak ima zakazano kod androloga gde ce uraditi spermogram(prvi posle skoro 10 godina) i videti sta dalje. U svakom slucaju,rekao je da ce odbiti ako mu ponudi nastavak hormonske terapije jer je jaaaako nervozan od nje,a hormoni su mu ionako u referentnim vrednostima. 
Juce nas je malo ohrabrio moj ginekolog ( preko 20 godina iskustva u radu sa sterilitetom), zbog normalnog FSH. Ja znam iz vasih iskustava da to ne mora nista da znaci,ali,eto,lepo je nadati se.

----------


## Mury

Hrabice i hrabri moji,kao prvo zelim vam puno srece,strpljenja...i na kraju nagradu koju svi zasluzijete  :Smile: Imam pitanjce, jel netko zna kako u RH ili BiH nabaviti taj Nolvadex?

----------


## u dobru i zlu

vojvođanka držim  :fige:  za spermiogram
kod nas nema ništa novo...
mury  :Smile:  ja ti neznam za Nolvadex, javit će se već netko....  :Wink:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Hej,devojke,ima li sta novo? Ja sutra radim hormone,a MM zavrsava terapiju klomifenom i za ponedeljak ima zakazano kod androloga gde ce uraditi spermogram(prvi posle skoro 10 godina) i videti sta dalje. U svakom slucaju,rekao je da ce odbiti ako mu ponudi nastavak hormonske terapije jer je jaaaako nervozan od nje,a hormoni su mu ionako u referentnim vrednostima. 
> Juce nas je malo ohrabrio moj ginekolog ( preko 20 godina iskustva u radu sa sterilitetom), zbog normalnog FSH. Ja znam iz vasih iskustava da to ne mora nista da znaci,ali,eto,lepo je nadati se.


Vojvodjanka pokusaj da ubedis muza, a i doktora da nastavite sa terapijom.  Ja mog trpim vec 3 meseca, tj njegovu nervozu od terapije, plus nervozu od operacije.  Bolje da trpi tu muku nego da ga seku, a i da ga seku sta je to u odnosu na porod.
 :Laughing:

----------


## vojvodjanka

Ma nema sanse njega ubediti,to ti je tip "samo bez presa". Jedino ako dr uspe. Ja ne verujem da ce na tom spermogramu biti rezultata(tacnije,znam da nije realno,ali se ipak nadam da se tacnost analize promenila u poslednjih 10 god.). Sto se tice i punkcije i biopsije,na to sam ga pripremila i za sad se ne buni :Very Happy: . A ja njegovu nervozu stoicki podnosim,sve zarad "viseg cilja",ionako nije neki smiren tip inace. Zivi bili pa videli,mozda ga i dr ubedi  :Very Happy: .

----------


## edina

> Vojvodjanka pokusaj da ubedis muza, a i doktora da nastavite sa terapijom.  Ja mog trpim vec 3 meseca, tj njegovu nervozu od terapije, plus nervozu od operacije.  Bolje da trpi tu muku nego da ga seku, a i da ga seku sta je to u odnosu na porod.



Nije ni porod strasan sve se brzo zaboravi. ja sam vec sve zaboravila sto se tice poroda. za jedno malo bice covjek je spreman sve uraditi. neznam zasto su svi muskarci trvdoglavi. i ja sam imala problema sa svojim muzem a sad nemoze da se odvoji od bebe.

----------


## vojvodjanka

Zasto_bas_mi,kad vi zavrsavate sa terapijom? Imas li ideju sta vam je sledeci korak?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Zasto_bas_mi,kad vi zavrsavate sa terapijom? Imas li ideju sta vam je sledeci korak?


Mi imamo zakazanu Micro Tese za 3. decembar.  Ja sledece nedelje, tj 7og idem na ultrazvuk. Od tada ce poceti priprema za moj IVF. Vec sam dobila protokol itd.
Pocela je i mene polako panika da hvata.  Sto se nas tice,  "ubedjivanje" je odradio nas urolog.  Muz je bio tvrdo odlucio da nece ponovo pod noz dok  nije video doktora i dok mu ovaj nije dao 80% sansueda ce opet pronaci nesto, ali ipak je proslo 3 godine od prosle operacije. Omatirili smo i ja i on.  Sve se menja godinama.
A JOOOOOOJ!

P.S pozdrav Edina, uzivas li uzivas. .. blago tebi.   :Wink:

----------


## vojvodjanka

> Mi imamo zakazanu Micro Tese za 3. decembar.  Ja sledece nedelje, tj 7og idem na ultrazvuk. Od tada ce poceti priprema za moj IVF.


To je sjajno! Svakako je bolje kad se nesto konkretno desava,ovo cekanje ubija psihicki! Nadam se da ces nas izvestavati,ja vam u svakom slucaju drzim palceve da sve prodje u redu! Tih 80% je sjajan procenat,bas obecavajuci,mislim da nemas mnogo razloga za brigu,s obzirom na to da su prosli put nasli plivace,znas i sama da kod muskaraca godine ne igraju veliku ulogu.

----------


## edina

zasto bas mi uzivam svaki trenutak sa bebom, ali u ponedeljak moram nazad na posao.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ima li zivih?

----------


## lady555

pozz svima, nova sam na forumu. MM ima 30 god. ja 22 borimo se azoospermiom vec godinu i pol.Hormoni mog muza su sljedeci;
FSH 12,74- (1,27-19,26)
TESTOSTERON 5,9 (1,75-7,81)
PROGESTERON 1,24 (0,14-2,06)
 Kod različitih doktora smo bili i svaki spermiogram  velika 0. Inace smo iz Bosne ali na Rebru smo bili na zadnjem pregledu kod dr. Bernat. Koristio je terapiju Profertil kapsule 6 mj. ali nista nije pomoglo, med sjemenke i prirodne mjesavine, ali nista. Sada smo se odlucili na biopsiju jer nema smisla cekati duze da se stanje samo popravi. Punkciju nismo radili jer se ne preporucuje zbog ostecenja tkiva. Kariotip i mikrodelacije su uredu. Jedini problem je sto su mu sa 6 god. radili spustanje desnog testisa lijevi se normalno spustio i to je najvjerovatnije razlog azoospermije. Molim Vas tko je imao ovakvu situaciju gdje je sve uredu i isao na biopsiju da se javi kakvi su rezultai bili!!! pozzzz

----------


## kameleon

ja još čekam nalaze.. :facepalm: 
nakon termina za koji sam mislila da ću dobiti terapiju,ja dobila još novih nalaza za napraviti..
T4 i TSH su ok
još sam morala napraviti i AMH-taj još čekam..antimulerov hormon...je li netko ovdje radio taj nalaz??
smrznuti plivači čekaju... :Cekam:

----------


## aboni76

> pozz svima, nova sam na forumu. MM ima 30 god. ja 22 borimo se azoospermiom vec godinu i pol.Hormoni mog muza su sljedeci;
> FSH 12,74- (1,27-19,26)
> TESTOSTERON 5,9 (1,75-7,81)
> PROGESTERON 1,24 (0,14-2,06)
>  Kod različitih doktora smo bili i svaki spermiogram  velika 0. Inace smo iz Bosne ali na Rebru smo bili na zadnjem pregledu kod dr. Bernat. Koristio je terapiju Profertil kapsule 6 mj. ali nista nije pomoglo, med sjemenke i prirodne mjesavine, ali nista. Sada smo se odlucili na biopsiju jer nema smisla cekati duze da se stanje samo popravi. Punkciju nismo radili jer se ne preporucuje zbog ostecenja tkiva. Kariotip i mikrodelacije su uredu. Jedini problem je sto su mu sa 6 god. radili spustanje desnog testisa lijevi se normalno spustio i to je najvjerovatnije razlog azoospermije. Molim Vas tko je imao ovakvu situaciju gdje je sve uredu i isao na biopsiju da se javi kakvi su rezultai bili!!! pozzzz


Kada smo išli na Micro Tese upaznala sam par kod kojih je ista situacija kao kod vas, s tim da je kod njega FSH bio 60 i u jednom testisu su našli dovoljno tako da drugi nisu ni radili. Moj vam je savjet da ako možete idete na micro tese a ne na običnu biopsiju. Sretno

----------


## lady555

ja isto za to da idemo na micro tese nije bitno koliko kosta.. da li na Rebru rade micro tese???

----------


## kameleon

lady555 koliko znam u Pragu  se ne radi micro tese, mada oni kažu da je to micro tese, ali to je "mesa", ipak ima razlike. Micro tese u našoj okolini možete jedino odraditi u Sarajevu, Baheci klinika.
mm radio tese na Rebru, ja u proceduri za postupak u Petrovoj koja je bolnica koja surađuje s rebrom...jako se dugo čeka..
sretno!!

----------


## vojvodjanka

Drage moje,dvoumila sam se da li da objavim nasu vest,ali ipak moram. Posle 42 dana na klomifenima i 10 godina od poslednjeg spermograma na kojem su bile sve 0,juce nam je stigao rezultat. 16,7 mil/ml! Dobra morfologija i pokretljivost,komentar dr da se trudnoca moze ostvariti i prirodnim putem kroz vreme. Ja sam u soku,ne znam sta se dogodilo,da li je zamenjen rezultat(ali stima da je premali volumen-1,09, a to mi je MM rekao posle davanja uzorka),da li je greska nacinjena pre 10 godina ili se dogodilo cudo,ali znam da vise ni u sta u zivotu necu biti 100% sigurna,bilo dobro ili lose!

----------


## lady555

kameleon mozes li mi pojasniti kakva je situacija kod vas??? jesu ti kod m uredu hormoni i kako je postupak izgledao i koliko kosta??Izvini ako previse pitam, ali to nass tek ceka,jer ukoliko nađu nesto kod mog muza ja cu ici u Petrovoj u posptupak??I posto mi nismo iz Hrvatske moramo placati punu cijenu, a ne znam kolika je...
 I vojvodjanka cestitam na pozitivnim vijestima nadam se da ce te uspjeti doci do svoje srecice!!! :Smile:

----------


## aboni76

> To je sjajno! Svakako je bolje kad se nesto konkretno desava,ovo cekanje ubija psihicki! Nadam se da ces nas izvestavati,ja vam u svakom slucaju drzim palceve da sve prodje u redu! Tih 80% je sjajan procenat,bas obecavajuci,mislim da nemas mnogo razloga za brigu,s obzirom na to da su prosli put nasli plivace,znas i sama da kod muskaraca godine ne igraju veliku ulogu.


Bravoo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Čuda se ipak dešavaju  :Very Happy: . Koji vam je plan za dalje? Sretnooo  :fige:

----------


## vojvodjanka

aboni76,lady555,hvala! Ne znam ni sama,ne mogu da dodjem sebi,udala sam se sa cinjenicom da postoji velika sansa da bebe nikad nece biti,budila se i odlazila na spavanje sa  strahom da ni na tese nista nece naci,a sad odjednom ovo. Napravicemo plan kad se ovo sve slegne i kada se konsultujemo sa mojim ginekologom i dr King of sperm  :Very Happy:  kod koga se MM leci. Zelim svima od srca da osete ovu srecu i olaksanje koje sam ja dozivela.

----------


## Luli

Vojvodjanka,cestitam.Ovo je jos jedan dokaz da se cuda dogadaju i da nas Bog nikad ne napusta samo moramo imat strpljenja.Hvala sto si sa nama podjelila svoje iskustvo i dala nam svima nadu.Sretno za dalje i nek nam se dobre vijesti nastave.

----------


## kameleon

aaaa vojvodjanka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   čestitam!!!to su divne vijesti!!!
lady555 mm je imao sve druge nalaze ok, a pošto smo išli preko hzzo nismo plaćali tako da cijene ne znam..
Pošto na Rebru nemaju odjel Humane reprodukcije, surađuju s Petrovom, tako da ako se nađe materijala za oplodnju žena ide tamo na postupak.sve skupa jako dugo traje i ako već plaćaš možda postoji bolja opcija. ima u zagrebu nekoliko privatnih klinika: cito, škvorc,betaplus i treba vidjeti kod njih da li rade biopsiju i kolika je cijena. Ne znam odakle si, i u sloveniji se rade biopsije(tese). A ima puno dobrih iskustava iz Baheci klinike,Sarajevo,i rade microtese..
je li tm već radio neke dodatne nalaze,mm je prije biopsije radio hormone,uzv testisa, trus prostate, kariotip,..i još nešto, moram vidjeti u  nalazima..sve ga je slao isti dr urologije koji je na kraju i radio biopsiju..to traje od kad smo doznali dijagnozu 2011.g.
 :Bye:  svima!!!
u dobru i zlu jeste vi obavili konzultcije, ima kakvih novih planova??
luli jeste vi negdje u postupku??
boss kako ste nam vi??

----------


## frka

lady555, kako ti kameleon kaže, ako već plaćaš, odi u privatnu polikliniku. i mala ispravka kameleon - cito je u splitu, ne zagrebu.

----------


## lady555

kod mm svi nalazi su k, hormoni ok, kariotip i mikroelecije ok,ultrazvuk ok,urinokulturua i spermokultura ok jedini problem sto nema spermica. Mi smo nesto krenuli preko poznanika  na Rebro pa nadam se da ce strajk uskoro zavrisiti da moozemo doci na red. Ni sama ne znam gdje je pametno ici, bojim se krajnjeg rezultata. Cula sam za Sarajevo, ali opet i tu se mora cekati na red.
kameleon kolliko vi vec cekate???

----------


## kameleon

frka, hvala na ispravci  :Embarassed: 
lady 555 nisam sada sto posto sigurna ali ako već imate sve ove nalaze možda bi mogli brzo u postupak na Rebru.MM je najviše vremena izgubio dok je napravio sve ove nalaze, a onda 4-5 mjeseci čekao biopsiju, pa ga naručio prije ljeta, pa otišao na godišnji, pa obavio tek na jesen...tako...
Na Petrovoj se dugo čeka, ako misliš ići tamo najbolje da se odmah prijaviš za prve konzultacije!! Moj dr je rekao da će prvo čekati nalaze biopsije pa da ćemo onda mene pregledati, sada mi dao neke nove nalaze za napraviti, tako da ja evo još uvijek čekam...u 6mj bile prve konzultacije, sada u 11 kontrolni pregled i dogovor za postupak koji će krenuti ili krajem 11 ili u 12 mj...iskreno se nadam..  :Cekam:

----------


## lady555

cure jel mi moze netko poslati mail od dr Emre sto radi micro tese u Bacheci klinici u Sarajevu???

----------


## Rominka

Da lije itko iz HR isao u Sarajevo preko Zavoda na microtese?! Zanima me papirologija, tko upucuje....s ovim strajkom, izgubili smo previse, a svakim danom gubimo jos vise vremena. Mozda bih pokusala sa Sarajevom, ali bih voljela vidjeti moze li se preko Zavoda.

----------


## lucija85

Lady, ja sam poslala poruku dr Emre-u na fb! I vrlo brzo dobila odgovor!! Poslala sam mejl i na onaj mejl sto ima na sajtu ali su mi ogovorili na fb!

----------


## lady555

Lucija hvala na odgovoru, a Rominka i ja sam u stalnoj dilemi da li da cekamo jos da prestanu strajkati ili da idemo u Sarajevo stvarno ne znam sta dalje...

----------


## lucija85

I mi smo u istom problemu... Ne znamo kuda dalje! Mm ima azoo sa visokim FSH 26, a gornja granica 12! Planiramo da uzme da pije sperm hope, pa da nakon 6m krenemo u postupak! Ali ja bih mozda pre micro tese, nego biopsiju.  Veliko NE ZNAM! Niko nece da uzme na sebe da nam predlozi neku kliniku, krenuli smo u genesis, jer smo iz Novog Sada i culi smo sve najbolje o toj klinici... Ali covek u ovim situacijama ne zna sta je najbolje i najpametnije!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

lucija ja ti preporučujem ako ste u mogućnosti da idete na micro tese u Sarajevo  :Wink: 

kameleon ništa još....  :Sad:

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Lucija, ja ti isto preporucujem Micro Tese. Ponavljam se ko' papagaj, ali da opet kazem da na TESE mom muzu nisu nista pronasli, a na Micro Tese jesu.  Isto ima povisen FSH.

Ja za koji dan pocinjem sa Gonal F-om. Priblizava nam se taj 3. decembar.

----------


## Rominka

Cure ima li netko mozda cijenik od Bahceci? Razmisljamo o micro jer sa ovim strajkom i ostalim problemima....

----------


## aboni76

Zašto bas mi SRETNOOO  :fige: . 
Rominka sumnjam da neko ima cjenovnik, mi ga nismo nikad dobili, napisat ću ti cijene koje znam, neka me neko ispravi ako je došlo do promjene:

1. Spermogram 100,00 i UZV 100,00,
2. Cijena micro tese je 2.500,00 KM (tu je bilo uračunato i zaleđivanje u trajanju od jedne godine) , 
3. ICSI 4.000,00 KM
4. Lijekovi izađu između 1.500,00 i 2000,00 KM
5. Nalaz 1 hormona je mislim 50,00 KM (mislim da sam ja vadila dva puta po dva hormona, nisam sigurna)

----------


## Rominka

aboni hvala ti puno! a mora li se kod njih vaditi ponovo hormoni ili s tim nalazima možemo doći? jer, iskreno, ne želim opet raditi jedno te isto I još k tome dodatno placati nešto što ne moram.ozbiljno smo zagrizli da bi otišli k njima na micro.i kakvi su uvjeti placanja? kojom valutom?imam puno pitanja, ali ne pada mi sada sve na pamet, zato štogod tebi padne na pamet javi molim te  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

> aboni hvala ti puno! a mora li se kod njih vaditi ponovo hormoni ili s tim nalazima možemo doći? jer, iskreno, ne želim opet raditi jedno te isto I još k tome dodatno placati nešto što ne moram.ozbiljno smo zagrizli da bi otišli k njima na micro.i kakvi su uvjeti placanja? kojom valutom?imam puno pitanja, ali ne pada mi sada sve na pamet, zato štogod tebi padne na pamet javi molim te


Sve nalaze za micro tese možete raditi kod državnog doktora, obavezno uradite i ekg i pregled kod interniste. Jedino ti za postupak trebaš kod njih vaditi lh i progesteron treci dan ciklusa i opet progesteron 8. dan ciklusa. Ovi nalazi su ti svaki po 25 EUR. Mi smo 250 eura platili avansno, to možeš platiti iz HR na devizni račun, a 
ostatak plaćaš  u KM, ali možeš plaćati karticom bez provizije. Meni je to lakše nego nošenje novca sa sobom. Ako de odlučite, javi se na pp, mogu ti preporuciti jeftin smještaj. Ništa posebno, ali čisto, jeftino, hrana dobra, a blizu klinike.

----------


## Rominka

A je li nuzno da se pripremam i ja kad ne znamo na cemu smo? Ja sam jako tesko podnijela terapiju prosli put - ko bundeva sam bila, pa ne bih isla usporedno. Ali, ako mozemo doci s njegovim nalazim, zasto ne mogu doci i sa svojima?! Malo mi je krivo da nemaju cijenik dostupan. Moram priznati da su mi malo netransparentni. Kome bi bilo najpametnije obratiti se mailom? I da li da u mailu vec saljem sve nalaze koje imamo?
i cure, hvala od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Luli

Draga Rominka.Cure su ti sve napisale.MM je bio na micro tese u cetvrti mjesec a ja sam prosli mjesec bila u postupku koji nazalost nije uspio.Ne morate usporedno u postupak iako postoji mogucnost da prilikom odmrzavanja ne prezive svi.Odluka je na vama a mozete se savjetovat i s doktorima.I mm i ja smo sve pretrage obavili u RH sa uputnicom.Nalaze sam u dogovoru sa sestrom slala na mail koji je na njihovim stranicama i u kratkom vremenu su odgovorili.Cijene se nisu mjenjale.Zelim ti svu srecu.

----------


## aboni76

Rominka i mi nismo išli uporedo u postupak, mada se ja nekad pitam da li bi bilo drugačije da jesmo, možda bi bilo više spermatozoida da se nisu zaledili. Oni će ti prihvatiti sve nalaze, ali UZV mislim da moraš uraditi kod njih i hormone kada počneš sa stimulacijom. 

Pošto je Luli bila iza mene, neka me ispravi ako je sada drugačije.

----------


## sos15

Cure su ti već napisale, ne moraš uporedo ako ne želiš odluka je na tebi. Ja sam išla uporedo i bespotrebno sam stimulisana, ali tako sam htjela. Prvi dan ciklusa radila sam i ultrazvuk i vadila hormone kod svog doktora, tako možeš i ti, ali treći i osmi dan su zahtjevali kod njih, s tim što tad plaćaš samo hormone, ne i ultrazvuk, on je uključen u cijenu postupka. 
Najbolje je poslati mail, pa pitati. Sretno što god odlučiš.

----------


## kameleon

aboni 76 i ostale/li koje ste bile u postupcima tese, microtese, imam pitanje: koliko uzoraka tkiva ste imali zaleđeno?jer koliko sam ja shvatila s nalaza mm da su zaledili komadiće tkiva...e sad, kad to dođe do labaratorija, oni odlede 1 komadić tkiva pa traže spermije ili odmah sve šta su izvadili? (mm su izvadili 5 uzoraka sa svake strane)koliko vaših je preživjelo odmrzavanje? 
 :Bye:  svima!!!
rominka super da si krenula razmišljati o sarajevu  :Smile: , jesi zvala hzzo?

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

[QUOTE=kameleon;2521615]aboni 76 i ostale/li koje ste bile u postupcima tese, microtese, imam pitanje: koliko uzoraka tkiva ste imali zaleđeno?jer koliko sam ja shvatila s nalaza mm da su zaledili komadiće tkiva...e sad, kad to dođe do labaratorija, oni odlede 1 komadić tkiva pa traže spermije ili odmah sve šta su izvadili? (mm su izvadili 5 uzoraka sa svake strane)koliko vaših je preživjelo odmrzavanje? 

Kameleon, MM su isto uzeli oko 5-6 uzoraka i klinika je to sve zajedno zaledila.  Zeznuli su nas SKROZ na skorz, jer smo morali sve to odjednom da odledimo.
Na kraju se ispostavilo da je tu bilo oko 1000 plivaca koji su sad svi propali  :Sad: (((
Mozes nazvati kliniku, pa ih pitati je li sve skupa zaledjeno ili ne.

Ja sam u problemu, ako postoji neko informisan oko ove stimulacije dobro bi mi doslo.
Dali su mi GnRH da uzimam 3 dana (15,16,17), odmah 17og su mi dali da pijem estrogen 4mg dnevno.  Trebala sam dobiti i jos uvek nisam.  Zar se estrogen ne propisuje da bi se zaustavio menzis??? HELP!

----------


## kameleon

ajme grozno, zašto baš mi,baš mi je žao.. :Love: 
idete uskoro opet na microtese? 
ne bih se čudila nekom takvom scenariju, pogotovo u hrvatskoj..
nama je zamrznuti materijal na medicinskom fakultetu u zgb-u, nadam se da su to pametno zaledili..

----------


## aboni76

Nama su rekli da sve odvojeno zamrzavaju i odmah poslije operacije su rekli da nisu našli puno ali da su zaledili u 2 bočice. U te dvije bočice su našli samo tri spermatozoida za oplodnju. Koliko sam uspjela skontati uglavnom se potroše dvije bočice.

----------


## edina

pozdrav svima.  redovno vas citam i pratim dogadzana na forumu. zelim scima da vam uspiju postupci da dobijete svoje bebe. ja imam jedan zaledzen embrio i imam u planu da ga uskoro izkoristim, nadam se da ce doktor pristati da radi transfer jer nije proslo dugo vremena od porodzaja

----------


## lady555

cure molim vas, znate li jel se ista pokrenulo u Zg sada kako su doktorima uveli radnu obavezu, ako neko nesto zna nek se javi....

----------


## tina_julija

Drage moje, da li itko zna koliko muzevi smiju punkcija ( tesa ) napraviti? da li svaki puta kada se ide u postupak ili jednom pa dok se ne potroši?

----------


## sos15

> Drage moje, da li itko zna koliko muzevi smiju punkcija ( tesa ) napraviti? da li svaki puta kada se ide u postupak ili jednomttg pa dok se ne potroši?


Negdje sam čitala da se ne preporučuje više od 3 punkcije i 2 biopsije. Mada nam je dr Emre poslije neuspješne micro tese rekao da ne preporučuje opet da radimo, a čini mi se da je to rekao i Aboni76 iako je kod njih bila uspješna. Ipak, najbolje je vidjeti s doktorima.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Drage moje, da li itko zna koliko muzevi smiju punkcija ( tesa ) napraviti? da li svaki puta kada se ide u postupak ili jednom pa dok se ne potroši?


Moj muz sada ide na treci postupak.
Prva je bila obicna TESE, a dva Micro Tese.
Nisu nam nikada rekli koliko puta moze da se ide, ali nam je urolog rekao da je Micro Tese procedura putem koje se najmanje ostecuju testisi. Verovatno zato sto otvore testise i gledaju odakle ce da uzimaju tkivo za razliku od ostalih gde se sve radi na slepo.

Inace, meni je danas 5ti dan stimulacije.  Posle 4 Gonal F 225iu boce na UZ je bilo samo 5 folikula.  Je li to malo?  Sestra kaze da je jos rano.

----------


## Ivy86

Zdravo hrabrice moje, nije me bilo jakoooo dugo ako me jos netko uopce sjeca.....Naime mi smo imali oligoastenospermiu i varicocelu, nju operirali, nakon toga terapija, proxeed i prvi nalaz nula...onda asmo se totalno opustili nismo ni na sto mislili.,...malo da oduvamo mozak...medjutim prije 7 dana nalaz spermiograma je pokazao ponovo nulu...molim vas pomagajte svim i svacime,,,znam da mi je sad jedina opcija microtesa...da li postoji mogucnost poboljsanja nalaza...sta da mu kupim da cisto rastereceno pije dok se ne odlucimo kome cemo, mislim na koju kliniku cemo ici? Hvala mnogo od srca...u soku sam totalnom, sad samo sabiram i oduzimam i bojim se da je operacija zeznula stvari...

----------


## Ivy86

Svu srecu zelim, mogu misliti koji je to pozitivan sok....cestitam i zelim da uskoro dobijete bebicu....ima nade i za nas....da li ste nesto koristili za poboljsanje spermiograma?

----------


## tina_julija

> Moj muz sada ide na treci postupak.
> Prva je bila obicna TESE, a dva Micro Tese.
> Nisu nam nikada rekli koliko puta moze da se ide, ali nam je urolog rekao da je Micro Tese procedura putem koje se najmanje ostecuju testisi. Verovatno zato sto otvore testise i gledaju odakle ce da uzimaju tkivo za razliku od ostalih gde se sve radi na slepo.
> 
> Inace, meni je danas 5ti dan stimulacije.  Posle 4 Gonal F 225iu boce na UZ je bilo samo 5 folikula.  Je li to malo?  Sestra kaze da je jos rano.



Ma pitam jer mm je pikan 4 ili 5 puta, danas je umirao  od bolova i otišli na hitnu da bi mu doktorica rekla da je maksimalno kao kroz život dva ili tri, i sad se mislim da li nisam dovoljno surfala internetom ili nasi doktori nisu nista spomenuli a i nije mi palo napamet da je to jako jako osjetljivo... i rekla mu je da su to preslabo istrazili i da treba jednom i dok ima smrzavati a onda ponovno.. ljuta sam na sebe i na njih... sretno!! ja sam imala zadnji puta 6 jajnih stanica ne znam koliko folikula od 2 gonala...

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

> Ma pitam jer mm je pikan 4 ili 5 puta, danas je umirao  od bolova i otišli na hitnu da bi mu doktorica rekla da je maksimalno kao kroz život dva ili tri, i sad se mislim da li nisam dovoljno surfala internetom ili nasi doktori nisu nista spomenuli a i nije mi palo napamet da je to jako jako osjetljivo... i rekla mu je da su to preslabo istrazili i da treba jednom i dok ima smrzavati a onda ponovno.. ljuta sam na sebe i na njih... sretno!! ja sam imala zadnji puta 6 jajnih stanica ne znam koliko folikula od 2 gonala...


Odjednom mu tako doslo da ga boli ili je imao punkciju u zadnje vreme?

Koliko dana si koristila Gonal i koju dozu?
Meni su povecali dozu od danas. Sa 225 na 300
Bas mnogo.

----------


## kameleon

edina  :fige:  da doktor odobri i da idete po smrzlica uskoro!!!!!!!
ivy86  :Love: , mislim da bi operacija varikokele trebala biti bezazlena...mm nije ništa pio osim bioastina i nije bilo promjene, tako da nemam nazalost ništa za preporučiti...
tina_julija  :Love:  mm bio sada prvi put i ne znam baš koliko bi išao opet..dosta dugo je bio off i teško mu je to sve palo, ali ako bude išao opet mislim da bi najpametnije bilo ići na microtese...nadam se da će sve proći dobro...držite se!!
zašto baš mi da li ti je ista stimulacija kao prošli put ,jer ako si zadnji put imala 9 js mogla bi opet s istom stimulacijom!!  :fige: 
ja  :štrika:  do 1.2014.

----------


## tina_julija

ne znam ti točnu koje su mjere, znam da sam dvije ampule miksala u jednu.. 12 dana ili tako nešto... bio mi je prebrz i neuspješan pokušaj pa sam ga tako i brzo zaboravila..  :Embarassed: 

odjednom ujutro, kad se probudio, hodao kao patka, vručina, a hladan znoj ga pere, ne može do zraka doci, bol od testisa, trbuha i bubrega..
Hvala bogu, nije ništa niti upaljeno, krv urin uredan, prokrvljenost testisa super... eto, sad cemo imat epizode, bar znamo od čega je, a jadničak moj.. punkcije super podnese..

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Kako da imam istu stimulaciju kad se sada omatorilo i otezalo i sve  :Wink: ))
Prosli put mi se oduzila stimulacija na 12 dana. Sada imam novu doktoricu i ovo joj je bio plan da me pripremi za punkciju u utorak ili sredu.

Pitanje za zenske ciji su muzevi imali Micro Tese....
Moj dasa misli da ce biti u stanju da vozi posle Micro Tese, ako moja punkcija bude taj isti dan.
Da li su vasi muzevi vozili???

----------


## edina

danas doktor odobrio i idemo u januaru po jos jednu bebu

----------


## alma_itd

> Kako da imam istu stimulaciju kad se sada omatorilo i otezalo i sve ))
> Prosli put mi se oduzila stimulacija na 12 dana. Sada imam novu doktoricu i ovo joj je bio plan da me pripremi za punkciju u utorak ili sredu.
> 
> Pitanje za zenske ciji su muzevi imali Micro Tese....
> Moj dasa misli da ce biti u stanju da vozi posle Micro Tese, ako moja punkcija bude taj isti dan.
> Da li su vasi muzevi vozili???


MM je imao operaciju u opstoj anesteziji. Taksi ga dovezao kuci i nastavio je spavati do slijedeceg dana. Bilo mu je nezgodno sjediti par dana u autu jer su ga farmerice stezale. Neznam kako je tvoj dasa to zamislio,ali mislim da nema sanse da nakon operacije vozi auto.

----------


## aboni76

Zasto_bas_mi slažem se sa Almom, mislim da su male šanse da će poslije Micro Tese biti u stanju da vozi i ne znam da je nečiji muž vozio poslije operacije. Odgovori ti njega od te ideje...Sretno  :fige: 

Edina super vijesti, sretno i vama i da mali dečko slijedeće godine dobije pojačanje  :fige:

----------


## sos15

Edina, sretno i da u januaru objavis visoku betu  :Smile: 

Sto se tice voznje poslije micro tese mm nije vozio, a ne znam ni bi li mogao, bio je jos osamucen od vijesti i anestezije. Ako nije daleko, najbolje je uzeti taxi ili prespavati negdje u blizini. znam da su neki muzevi vozili sledeci dan i po 300 km, ali ne oporavljaju se svi istom brzinom. MM je imao sledecih pet dana temperaturu, a hodati normalno nije mogao sedam dana. Nadam se da ce kod tebe biti drugaciji scenario i da ce sve proci kako vi zamisljate. Btw, nemoj da oblaci farmerke, spremi mu trenerku ili neke sire hlace. Sretno!!!!

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Hvala cure,
Stvarno ne znam kako je on to zamislio. Njemu se "cini" da je prosli put je bio sasvim OK prvi dan, a da su bolovi poceli sutradan. Jesu vasi muzevi uzimali ista za bolove? Ovaj moj NISTA. Kada su im se rane zamirile???

Alma, je li tvoj muz ima neobstruktivnu???
Koliko si imala embriona oba puta??

----------


## sos15

Opet se ja javljam, mada mm izgleda nije uobicajen primjer. On je pio protiv bolova naredna tri dana, a pio je i antibiotike protiv upale koje mu je propisao doktor. Mada je on danima imao temperaturu i bolove, izgleda da je bio najveci slabic u grupu B-)

----------


## mammasita

Evo ovako
ESTRADIOL 142
LH 7,87
FSH 14,46
PROLAKTIN 329
SHBG 34
TESTOSTERON 18,5
SLOBODNI TESTOSTERON 1,94
TSH 1.44
Što kažete? Vidim da su FSH I PROLAKTIN blago povećani

----------


## Malena1988

Zdravo, svima. Dugo nisam pisal, jer nista nismo radili, osim sto smo proverili hormone koji su opet OK i uradili mikrodeleciju ciji je nalaz dobar. Ispricacu vam ponovo nasu pricu. Na svim mogucim spermogramima nule, svi nalazi dobri (hormoni, ultrazvuk, mikrodelecija, kariotip i verovatno ima jos nesto...), u Leskovcu su nam zakazali biopsiju (tako su nam rekli), a kasnije sam saznala da je to bila punkcija - nista nisu nasli. Rekli su nam da je to to, i onako usput, kad smo uplakani vec izlazili rekli da bi MOZDA mogli da uradimo i dijagnosticku biopsiju u klinickom centru u Nisu. Uradili smo je u Vojnoj bolnici i cekali, cekali i dobili rezultate koje nam niko nije objasnio ali kao nisu losi. Uputili nas u Jevremovu. Oni predlazu neku multiple biopsiju  i dr daje 5% sanse. Samnom je sve OK. Dosta citam za Microtese, pa me zanima sta vi mislite sta je bolje da radimo? Tu multiple ili micro tese? Inace niko mu nikad nije dao nikakvu terapiju osim Klomida, i pio je svakakve nekakve cajeve, na svoju ruku, kao culi smo da pomazu...ali,nista....vec 3god. Iskopiracu vam nalaz biopsije, vec sam ga ranije postavljala na forumu, pa ako neko zna, da ga protumaci, unapred sam mu zahvalna...

----------


## Malena1988

MAKROSKOPSKI NALAZ:

I u jednom i u drugom testisu spermatogeneza prisutna, ali znatno redukovana. Semeni kanalici sa redukcijom germinativnih celija, ali se mogu identifikovati retki spermatozoide. Dominiraju tubuli koji sadrze samo Sertoly celije ("sertolizacija" kanalica bez germinativnih celija). Retki tubuli skleroziranog lumena. U interticijumu prisutne grupisane Leydig-ove celije i neupadljivi mononuklearni inflamatorni infiltrat i vaskularna komponenta.



ZAKLJUCAK:

Kombinovani poremecaj spermatogeneze u okviru testikularne faze (sektorna azospermija) sa morfoloskom slikom hipospermatogeneze tezeg stepena i naznacenom "sertolizacijom" tubula.



CITOLOSKI NALAZ:

Levi testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje grupice spermatogenih perkusora, od spermatogonija do vrlo retkih "nezrelih" spermatozoida i nakupine Sertoly celija.

Desni testis: Citoloski razmaz pokazuje retke grupice spermatogenih perkusora, bez jasno uocenih spermatozoida. Dominiraju Sertoly celije.

Evo ga. A,da suprug je radio i inhibin B koji je bio malo iznad donje granice, i test na antispermatozoidna antitela i UZ i sve je Ok. Nije imao zauske i testisi su mu se normalno spustili.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Malena, nije mi jasno kako svi hormoni mogu biti OK, a da ima vecinom sertolijeve stanice.
Moj muz ima sertolijeve stanice, a njemu je FSH zadnji put bio 49.
Koliko dugo ti je muz bio na Klomidu???
Da sam na vasem mestu ja bih trazila hormonosku i pravac na Micro Tese, ali mozda druge cure znaju  malo vise od mene, pa nek te posavjetuju i one.

Da li moze neko meni da kaze koja je rezlika izmedju punkcije, biopsije i TESE.

Inace, bila sam jutros opet na ultrazvuku, prebrojala je oko 9 folikula i rekla da cu sigurno imati 4-5 jaja, sto je malo bez veze, ali eto ... Oni misle da ce punkcija biti dan posle Micro (ako bude potrebe za njom), tj u sredu.

----------


## Malena1988

Popio je jednu kutiju Klomida. A, gde da trazimo hormonsku terapiju? Niko nam to nikad nije ni predlozio. Svi ga odmah salju na operaciju, a ja bas nisam za to, posto su ga jednom bockali, a jednom je operisan, doduse samo u dijagnosticke svrhe. Nista meni nije jasno... Ovako, po meni ti je pukcija kad nekom specijalnom iglom bockaju testise (po jednom svaki) i pokusavaju u tom uzorku da nadju spermatozoide. Klasicna biopsija kad na svakom testisu naprave po jedan rez (mislim da to rade nasumicno), uzmu tkivo, usiju muza i u tom tkivu traze spermatozoide, a za microtese ni ja nisam sigurna,znam da savremenija i naprednija metoda trazenja spermatozoida ne postoji, testisi se isto seku, koristi se neki mikroskop i valjda se pregledavaju semeni kanalici... Nisam sigurna.

----------


## lucija85

Malena u pravu si sto se tice definisanja biopsije, punkcije i mycro tese. A sto se vaseg slucajeva tice ne verujem da ce se iko usuditi da vam da, odnosno tm hormonsku terapiju... Jer su mu svi hormoni ok. A jel kod njega genetika u redu? Da li ste se bavili tim pitanjem? Mm ima neopstruktivnu azoo tako da nisam puno se bavila istrazivanjem kada se hormoni ok...ali mislim da su slucajevi poput vaseg da kazem "laksi". Tako da nemoj ocajavati i mozda da posaljes mejl onom dr sto prodaje sperm hope, mozda moze da pomogne. I mislim da treba da odete kod  urologa da vam ocita te rezultate! I samo napred... Niste sami  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Dobro si opisala punkciju i biopsiju, bar su i nama tako objasnili, s tim sto pri punkciji vise puta bockaju testise i izvlace tecnost iz njih u nadi da ce naci spermice. E sad microtese, uf. Naprave tanak rez na kozici izmedju testisa, ubace nesto slicno udici na cijem vrhu je mikrokamera i onda traze mjesto na kome djeluje s obzirom na prokrvljenosti i jos nekih pokazatelja da ima spermica. Kod nekih odmah vide plivace i onda to ne traje dugo (15-ak minuta) i uzimaju izorak samo iz jednog testisa, a kod tezih slucajeva uzimaju po par uzoraka iz oba testisa i pregledaju u labu ne bi li nesto nasli. Snimak mozete pogledati na you tubu,ali ne preporucujem. Posebno ako imate osjetljiv zeludac. Niposto gledati sa muzem.

----------


## Malena1988

Pa,on je radio mikrodeleciju y hromozoma,to je valjda genetska analiza i taj nalaz je dobar,a ovako u njegovoj porodici svi imaju decu. NAZALOST znam da nismo sami... Citala sam za taj sperm hope odavno,ali cini mi se da nikom to nije pomoglo. Mozda gresim,citala sam odavno.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Ja sam isto gledala sama snimak na youtube.
Jos sam utesila muza da nije toliko strasno.
Jeste da izgleda uzasno, ali ipak samo kozicu seku. Ne otvaraju testise pa da iznutra vade nesto, nego sve to raste spolja, ispod kozice.

Dopunsko pitanje: Koja je onda razliska izmedju TESE i biopsije?

----------


## sos15

Nema razlike
Tesa - punkcija
Tese  -biopsija
Mikrotese- mikroskopska biopsija

----------


## sos15

Sperm hope - mm ga je koristio i nije bilo rezultata, ali kod "tin" je dao rezultate. Ja bi sve pokusala

----------


## Malena1988

Kako deluje taj sperm hope? Mislim o cemu se tu radi? Moj muz je pio Profertil 6meseci, i nista, nzm da li su ta dva leka slicna...

----------


## lucija85

Mi smo ga narucili, pripremamo se za micro tese, pa smo odlucili da koristimo ovaj preparat, jer nikada se ne znam. Najbolje je da ga nadjes na fb ili nadjes sajt i posaljes poruku doktoru. Mi smo se sa njim konsultovali i sam nam je preporucio da uzmemo pre samog postupka! Pa sta bude...

----------


## alma_itd

> Hvala cure,
> Stvarno ne znam kako je on to zamislio. Njemu se "cini" da je prosli put je bio sasvim OK prvi dan, a da su bolovi poceli sutradan. Jesu vasi muzevi uzimali ista za bolove? Ovaj moj NISTA. Kada su im se rane zamirile???
> 
> Alma, je li tvoj muz ima neobstruktivnu???
> Koliko si imala embriona oba puta??


Ukupno u dvije stimulacije sam dobila 25 embrija. Od toga je vraceno ukupno sto odmah nakon stimulacije,sto u FET postupcima 7 embrija,ostali nisu prezivjeli odmrzavanje. Ako se odlucim na novu trudnocu,trebam opet ici na stimulaciju. Materijal od MM je jos zaledjen,neznam koliko je ostalo(poslali su nam neki dan racun za cuvanje za slijedecu godinu).

----------


## Ivy86

Da li mi neka od vas moze reci koja je normalna razina testosterona kod muskaraca i je li moguce da je on uzrok azoospermiji???

----------


## mammasita

Alma,gdje si ti radila Mpo?

----------


## lucija85

Zasto bas mi, jeste li imali mycro tese?? Kako je proslo sve?? Drzim fige da bude spermatozoida na hiljade...

----------


## alma_itd

> Alma,gdje si ti radila Mpo?


U Belgiji.

----------


## zasto_bas_mi

Lucija, nije bilo na hiljade, samo 16 su uspeli da nadju (zrelih). Ostali su bili nezreli. Juce je ubrizgano mojih 11 stanica, danas cekamo rezultat oplodnje.  Sekunda je falila da otkazemo moju punkciju jer se nismo nadali ni tih 16 da ce pronaci.

----------


## sos15

> Lucija, nije bilo na hiljade, samo 16 su uspeli da nadju (zrelih). Ostali su bili nezreli. Juce je ubrizgano mojih 11 stanica, danas cekamo rezultat oplodnje.  Sekunda je falila da otkazemo moju punkciju jer se nismo nadali ni tih 16 da ce pronaci.


Znam da si se nadala većem broju, ali i ovo je ok. Nek budu vrijedni i oplode svih 11 stanica.

Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*zasto_bas_mi* cvrsto drzim fige! sretno!

----------


## lucija85

Super je tih 16!! Lepa brojka  :Wink:  drzim fige da uspeju svih 11!

----------


## boss

zasto bas mi i ovdje da vucem za nosic jako jako i drzim  :fige:  da se bar jedna lijepo ugnjezdi i ostane tu narednih 9 mjeseci.

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

